# 

## Majka

Moi drodzy. Nadejszła wiekopomna chwiła...

z 10 lat już mieszkamy, pora wziąć się za poddasze, Mamy go prawie 200m2,  Dach - krokwie 14stki, pełne deskowanie, papa, dachówka betonowa.
Mieliśmy ocieplać tradycyjnie - wełną, ale trafiliśmy na oferte pianki pouliretanowej np jak w tej firmie http://www.izolpian.com/
Zalety: potrzebna mniejsza grubość, szybkość roboty, szczelność, nie trzeba nadbijać krokwi itd. Jest oczywiście droższa niz wełna, ale mniej pracochłonna.
Czy ktoś z Was ją stosował? Czy można ją zastosować w domu gdzie nie ma wentylacji mechanicznej?
Piszcie proszę, co wiecie  :smile:

----------


## adam_mk

Bardzo wiele zależy od tego - jak to poddasze ma być użytkowane.
Mieszkalne?
Składzik?
Nie użytkowane?

Występują wtedy zupełnie różne gradienty wnętrze - zewnętrze.
Praktyka pokazała niejednokrotnie, że przy zrobieniu błędu doboru systemu (pianowego) może się zdarzyć pękanie pokrycia w ekstremalnych sytuacjach.
Najbardziej odporne na wszelkie zdarzenia jest pokrycie dwuwarstwowe.
Na "zewnątrz" natryskuje się pianę otwartokomórkową.
Na niej wykonuje warstwę piany zamkniętokomórkowej, która totalnie uszczelnia takie pokrycia dla wilgoci/wody zawieszonej w powietrzu.
Kwestia dogadania z wykonawcą.

Problemy zdarzają się częściej w domach "bardzo świeżych".
Bo?
Bo tam drewno bardzo intensywnie pracuje dosychając i stabilizując się.

Takie poddasze, nieważne jak będzie wykorzystywane, powinno być wentylowane.
Sposób wentylacji nie istotny, byle wentylacja była.
Intensywność wentylacji zależy, oczywiście, od sposobu wykorzystania pomieszczeń.

Widywałem takie termoizolacje a w kilku przypadkach pomagałem je "wymyślać" dla konkretnego obiektu.
(I byłem przy ich wykonywaniu. Działają bardzo dobrze!).

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Praktycznie, robota wygląda tak, ze w pierwszy dzień robi się zabezpieczenie wszystkiego, co popaprane tą pianą być nie powinno przez staranne zafoliowanie (okien dachowych, futryn itp).
Piana klei się do WSZYSTKIEGO.
Potem włazi tam facio w kosmicznym wdzianku i ciąga za sobą węże (zaczynające się w jakim autku stojącym obok domu).
Jak wylezie - od razu można tam wejść i podziwiać efekt.

Adam M.

----------


## Majka

Adam, bardzo liczyłam, że sie odezwiesz  :smile: 
Nasz dom już stary, poddasze ma być mieszkalne, 2 sypialnie, łazienka, duże otwarte pomieszczenie z siłownią / to nad garażem... 
Odnalazłam stary wątek na ten temat, ale niestety trudno jest wyciągnąć jakies wnioski. Tyle samo opinii negatywnych co pozytywnych, mało osób, które to wykonały i użytkują. Co ja z tamtego wątku zrozumiałam
pianka - zamknięto-komórkowa - do hal, raczej nie do mieszkalnych bo trująca, nie przepuszcza pary, ma dobrą izolacyjność, nie potrzeba warstwy oddzielającej od deskowania, 15cm to tyle co 25 - 27cm wełny, jest droższa
pianka otwarto-komórkowa - używana w domach, ma gorszą izolacyjność, 15cm to 22cm wełny, trzeba ja oddzielić jakąś szmatą od deskowania, bo jednak przepuszcza wodę, tańsza niż ta pierwsza

którą zastosować, jeżeli...
- dom jest zamieszkały - parter
- na poddaszu będą mieszkać nasze dzieci / nie chcemy ich truć
- nie mamy wentylacji mechanicznej, okna mają nawiewniki

----------


## adam_mk

"pianka - zamknięto-komórkowa - do hal, raczej nie do mieszkalnych bo trująca,"

Dla mnie - spora nowość!
Masz pełne deskowanie. Na tym papa - znaczy jest szczelnie i na całe lata.
Na tym dachówka, która sprawia, ze ta papa nie jest narażona na mechaniczne uszkodzenia.
Jeżeli...
Jeżeli długoczasowa trwałość tej papy jest liczona w dziesięcioleciach, to nie ma potrzeby pod deskowaniem robić dylatacji.
Tam się woda opadowa nie dostanie i śniegu tam nie nawieje.
Jak papa to sito, to widać na poddaszu zacieki.
TERAZ widać!
No, a to oznacza remont dachu lub spore kombinacje z foliami.

Zakładam, że jest solidnie i trwale zrobione szczelne pokrycie.
Wtedy obaw nie ma.
Pianka otwartokomórkowa zapewni stabilizację wilgotności więźby i pokrycia dechami, bo bardzo mało, ale jednak jest "przewiewna".
Na tyle, aby te dechy były stabilne przez dziesięciolecia.

Trzeba by tak:
Zrobić stelaż dla zabudowy finalnej wnętrz.
Wrzucić tam potrzebne kable i rury.
Nałożyć tę piankę otwartokomórkową.
Dopchnąć ocieplenie do wyrównania ze stelażem tą zamknietokomórkową tworząc szczelną dla wilgoci skórę.
Jak gdzieś za bardzo "wystupa" to odciąć nadmiary i położyć karton-gipsy.
Gdzieś po drodze trzeba by zrobić podpięcie do istniejących kanałów wentylacyjnych.
Można w plastiku, bo plastik ułożony w piance nie spowoduje wykraplania się czegokolwiek na ich ściankach. Kanały będą "z automatu" termoizolowane.

Ile tego dać?
Tyle, ile wyjdzie z wyliczeń, jak kieszeń wytrzyma.
Jak zatrzeszczy (ta kieszeń) to dać mniej, a i tak będzie zdecydowanie lepiej jak krycie watą!
(Chłodnie i mroźnie zabudowywane taką pianką mają około 15cm grubości ścian. Zabudowywanie styropianem to około 20cm i więcej).

Pianki PUR to izocyjanian mieszany z poliolem w pistolecie grzanym do około 60-80stC i natryskiwany pod ciśnieniem około 60at lub wyższym.
"Maluje" się się ocieplane powierzchnie. Czas "życia" (puchnięcia, wzrostu) pianki to kilka do kilkunastu sekund! (Zależnie od systemu, jaki dobrano).
Potem pianka się sezonuje, stabilizuje, co trwa kilka DNI.
Jeszcze się nie zdarzyło, aby zabudowę zdołano zrobić w godzinę po ułożeniu piany... 
 :Lol: 
Tam nic się nie wydziela i nie truje!
Są różne poliole to są też różne pianki...

Pianka z puszki to też PUR, ale...
TA pianka, aby zastygła - potrzebuje sobie "dołączyć" cząsteczkę pary wodnej z powietrza. Po prostu - inny system.
Jak się trafi jakaś niedoróba (bo chałupa spora) to można ją poprawić "z puszki" przy okazji robienia zabudowy karton-gipsem.

Dobrze by było zajrzeć do jakiej chałupy, gdzie termoizolowano pianą.
Ten Twój Żbik to na północy, południu, wschodzie, zachodzie czy w centrum?
Może potencjalny wykonawca pokazałby Ci jaki obiekt, gdzie ostatnio pracował i wszystko jest do obejrzenia?
Jak chce tę robotę - to z radością coś pokaże...

Adam M.

----------


## Majka

jedna rzecz mi sie nie zgadza, rury i kable chcemy wrzucić po zrobieniu pianki, aby w razie czego móc sie do nich dostać.
Wysłaliśmy zapytanie do paru firm, zobaczymy co przyślą.
dzieki Adam  :smile:

----------


## adam_mk

Jak się spieprzy jaki kabel i tak pociągniesz nowy (w jakim korytku po podłodze zamiast dewastować ściany).
Nie wszystkie rury trzeba oglądać...
Wentylacja, na ten przykład...
Co tam ma się psuć, jak plastikowa i w termoizolacji?
Ale, oczywiście, da się tak, jak piszesz.
Jest jeszcze pianka w puszkach, jakby co...
 :big grin: 

Adam M.

----------


## Majka

głównie chodzi mi o rury od CO, mamy je wyprowadzone na górę, ale nie są rozprowadzone w wylewce.
Co sądzisz o 12cm otwarto-komórkowej i 5cm zamknięto? Starczy na dom energooszczędny? Do pasywnego nie startujemy :smile:

----------


## adam_mk

Jak dobrze wykonane - starczy.
Trudno to wykonać źle, ale nie takie trudności pokonywano!
 :Lol: 

Dobrze, ze nie jest to izolacja ABSOLUTNA.
Pozwoli na "ustawienie" regulatorami takich temperatur we wnętrzach, jakie lubisz i można w każdym - inną.
Po dość długim czasie pomieszczenia "dojdą" do zadanych nastaw.
I o to chodzi.
Istotne jest, aby warstwa była szczelna, ciągła.
Wtedy nie istnieją straty konwekcyjne, zmora wszelkiej waty.

O jakości termoizolacji poddasza najłatwiej się przekonać we wściekłe upały.

Adam M.

----------


## inż.Trix

A jak to wygląda cenowo za 1m2? jaka różnica jeśli porównamy 15cm pianki i 20 cm wełny w cenie i przenikalności cieplnej?

----------


## adam_mk

Jak masz własny sprzęt (za głupie 100 tys zł.) to jest to koszt chemii, systemu.
Jak najmujesz firmę - dodajesz ich koszt i ich zysk.
Ceny, w zależności od dostawcy systemu, jego jakości itp.
Kilkadziesiąt zł od m2.

Pytanie stawiasz niewłaściwie lub tendencyjnie!

NIE INTERESUJE INWESTORA JEDEN Z *WIELU* PARAMETRÓW TEJ TERMOIZOLACJI A INTERESUJE JEJ *SKUTECZNOŚĆ*!
Sprzedawcy wszelkich termoizolacji radośnie przebijają się wzajemnie podawaniem coraz mniejszych współczynników przewodzenia...
NIC nie mówią o skuteczności tworzonych z nich konstrukcji...

Wełna mineralna przewodnictwa cieplnego prawie nie ma, ale konwekcja (unoszenie) w niej może być duża.
W efekcie - nieporównywalna utrata ciepła.
I pianki i wełny podobnie "odcinają" wypromieniowywanie (w głębokiej podczerwieni).

Adam M.

----------


## jozek131

ORYGINALNA PIANA SEALECTION 500 firmy DEMILEC USA

	SEALECTION 500 to lekka piana do natrysku hydrodynamicznego, produkcji DEMILEC USA LLC, wprowadzona na polski rynek w 2009 roku. Produkt wyznacza nowe standardy jakości i efektywności energetycznej w szeroko pojętym budownictwie.
	SEALECTION 500 to izolacja charakteryzująca się błyskawiczną aplikacją i stanowiąca całkowicie innowacyjny produkt w dziedzinie izolacji termicznych i akustycznych. Unikatowymi cechami wyróżniającymi pianę na rynku poliuretanów jest jej budowa oparta na strukturze otwartych komórek (92 – 98%) oraz paro-przepuszczalność  - tak ważna dla zdrowego budownictwa mieszkalnego.
	Wyrób DEMILEC znacząco redukuje straty energii. W związku z tym, wykonawcy są w stanie dopasować systemy HVAC (Systemy wentylacji i klimatyzacji) większych powierzchni mniejszymi nakładami (zarówno materiałowymi, wydajnościowymi i pracochłonnymi). W poszczególnych przypadkach wielkość urządzeń HVAC została zredukowana aż do 40 %, a koszty ogrzewania i klimatyzacji aż do 50 %.
	Praca z oryginalnym systemem SEALECTION 500 to jednokrotny, szybki natrysk (do 300 m² jednego dnia!). Pozwala uniknąć stosowania czasochłonnych i problematycznych folii paraizolacyjnych i paro-przepuszczalnych a także elementów mocujących docieplenie. System pozwala dotrzeć do trudno dostępnych miejsc. Podczas aplikacji SEALECTION 500 zwiększa swoją objętość aż 120 razy, formując w czasie 15 sekund półsztywną barierę, wypełniającą pęknięcia, szczeliny, łączenia i puste przestrzenie, skutecznie niwelując niepożądane przenikanie ciepła.
	Raz zaizolowany formułą Demilec obiekt utrzymuje swoje właściwości cieplne przez całe „życie budynku”, inaczej niż w przypadku tradycyjnych izolacji, gdzie czas, temperatura i higroskopijność mają wpływ na pogorszenie parametrów i obniżenie skuteczności termicznej.
Piana jest nanoszona bezpośrednio na deskowanie, blachę, beton, płytę OSB i folię paro-przepuszczalną, podwyższając ogólną efektywność energetyczną budynków, a także:
•	poprawia jakość powietrza wewnątrz,
•	eliminuje w dużym stopniu przepływ powietrza przez przegrody, redukując „ucieczki” ciepła podczas chłodów i napływ gorącego powietrza podczas upałów,
•	redukuje i kontroluje hałas,
•	minimalizuje zniszczenia powodowane zaciekającym deszczem i nie kumuluje wilgoci,
•	zwiększa bezpieczeństwo użytkowników poprzez znaczne zastosowanie nietoksycznych składników.

SEALECTION 500, jako lekką pianę otwarto komórkową, wyróżnia fakt posiadania aprobaty technicznej dopuszczającej do stosowania w budownictwie, nie tylko na terenie Polski, ale w całej Unii Europejskiej.

	Produkt posiada Europejską Aprobatę Techniczną (E.T.A.) o stopniu zgodności 3, stanowiącą (podobnie jak normy zharmonizowane) - dokument odniesienia w procedurze oceny zgodności pozwalającej na oznakowanie CE wyrobów budowlanych. Wyrób posiada także Atest PZH oraz klasyfikację ITB w zakresie reakcji na ogień. Innowacją na skalę europejską jest możliwość instalacji piany przez cały rok, niezależnie od zewnętrznych warunków atmosferycznych - także w ujemnych temperaturach!
	W przeciwieństwie do innych wyrobów tego typu, produkowanych zazwyczaj przy współudziale poliestrów (strefy klimatyczne ciepłe), SEALECTION 500 jest produkowana przy współudziale polieterów, zapewniających dokładną powtarzalność produkcyjną i stabilność parametrów termicznych bez względu na temperatury zewnętrzne i upływ czasu.
	Dlatego też autentyczna SEALECTION 500 posiada DOŻYWOTNIĄ jakościową gwarancję producenta obejmującą okres ,,życia budynku” !
            SEALECTION 500 to miliony półsztywnych, otwartych komórek pochłaniających fale dźwiękowe o różnych częstotliwościach, sprawiając iż możliwe jest wykonanie ścian i sufitów według Sound Transmission Class, w zakresach STC 50 i więcej! Wszystkie domy, budynki i pomieszczenia izolowane przedmiotową pianą wykazują wysoką ochronę przed hałasem.
Dość ciche pomieszczenia charakteryzują się wygłuszeniem pomiędzy 30-50 dB. Natomiast np. kina domowe emitują dźwięki do 100 dB, co oznacza, iż by zapewnić optymalne wyciszenie w domu, ściany potrzebują standardu STC w granicach 50 i więcej. Typowa konstrukcja drewniana, izolowana metodą tradycyjną, z dwóch stron obłożona płytą gipsowo kartonową, posiada standard STC 27-34. System kina domowego emituje dźwięki przekraczające 70 dB w pomieszczeniu o typowej konstrukcji drewnianej. Natomiast ściana zbudowana z użyciem piany SEALECTION 500, w tych samych warunkach emituje dźwięki tylko na poziomie 50 dB, a więc jest o 75% ciszej.
Ochrona środowiska
	Unikatowa formuła SEALECTION 500 jest w znacznym stopniu oparta na odnawialnych surowcach naturalnych. Tworzy energooszczędną bezszwową – jednolitą izolację cieplną, bez mostków termicznych, stanowiąc jednocześnie przyjazny środowisku produkt tej gałęzi przemysłu na rynku światowym, stworzony na bazie oleju sojowego i wody.
	Chroniony patentem skład zawiera ponad 20% odnawianych zasobów naturalnych, jest oparta na olejach warzywnych i składnikach podlegających procesom recyklingu. Pianę wyróżnia także brak zawartości związków rakotwórczych i alergicznych. Piana SEALECTION 500 nie zawiera związków typu CFC i HCFC (tradycyjna nazwa "freony"), niszczących warstwę ozonową w atmosferze i zakazanych w większości krajów, zgodnie z podpisanymi traktatami międzynarodowymi.
	Ewenementem na skalę światową jest fakt, że czynnikiem spieniającym nie są tu w/w niepożądane i szkodliwe związki chemiczne ale PARA WODNA!
SEALECTION 500 jest wyjątkowym produktem posiadającym certyfikat LEED (Leadership in Environmental and Energy Design). Jest to program federalny o najwyższych wymogach promujący ,,zielone" i energooszczędne budownictwo w USA. Piana nie tylko spełnia, ale przewyższa parametry LEED.
	LEED to także amerykański system certyfikacji dla inwestycji zrównoważonych w budownictwie. Pod względem popularności przewyższa takie systemy jak BREEAM (Wielka Brytania) i DGNB (Niemcy). Systemy te nie konkurują ze sobą. Każdy z nich jest nadzorowany i administrowany przez Radę Zielonego Budownictwa (Green Building Council) danego kraju, która z kolei należy do WGBC, Światowej Rady Zielonego Budownictwa (World Green Building Council).
	Dla inwestycji rządowych w USA The Leadership in Energy & Environmental Design jest obowiązkowy. W Polsce Technologia Demilec stała się obiektem żywego zainteresowania szerokiego przekroju społeczności, począwszy od prywatnych inwestorów i właścicieli nieruchomości poprzez fabryki domów, deweloperów a skończywszy na konserwatorach zabytków, Akademiach Technicznych i mediach.
Zebrane zalety piany SEALECTION 500:
•	znaczne podniesienie sprawności energetycznej budynków, dostrzegalne w comiesięcznych niższych kosztach utrzymania obiektu
•	zmniejszenie obciążenia konstrukcji dachów i ścian
•	wysoka adhezja do praktycznie wszystkich materiałów stosowanych w budownictwie
•	korzystny stosunek całkowitej ceny instalacji do najwyższej jakości
•	szybkość instalacji (jednokrotny natrysk do 300 m2 dziennie, z czasem zastygnięcia 15 s.)
•	szczelność (brak mostków termicznych) eliminująca straty ciepła spowodowane konwekcją
•	brak ograniczeń instalacyjnych w konstrukcjach o skomplikowanych kształtach
•	brak ostrego zapachu przy natrysku i bezwonność w czasie użytkowania budynku
•	zatrzymanie w budynku ciepła z jednoczesnym efektem ,,oddychania"
•	znakomite wygłuszenie (produkt stosowany w studiach nagrań, kinach domowych, gabinetach lekarskich, salach wykładowych),
•	usztywnienie konstrukcji budynku (szczególnie pożądane w domach szkieletowych)
•	ekologia (najbardziej przyjazny produkt tej gałęzi na rynku światowym, stworzony na bazie wody i oleju sojowego)
•	trwałość – właściwości fizyczne i parametry nie zanikają w wyniku utleniania lub czasowego zamoknięcia (spowodowanego np. miejscowym uszkodzeniem dachu)
•	zabezpieczenie przed pyłkami i kurzem
•	brak zawartości substancji atrakcyjnych dla gryzoni i insektów
•	długoterminowa gwarancja jakości produktu
•	instalacja wyłącznie przez profesjonalnych autoryzowanych wykonawców grupy PGIN
	Innowacyjność i zalety piany SEALECTION 500 zostały docenione na targach
branżowych: I Miejsce Targów Kielce 2010, I Miejsce targów Katowice 2010, II miejsce
targów Kraków 2010 oraz wyróżnienia podczas imprez targowych w Opolu, Pietrowicach i Szczecinie. 

Koszt wykonania 1 m2 przy grubości 18 cm i współczynniku  U= 0,2  grubości wystarczająca do domu energooszczędnego  wynosi  około 70 zł   czas natrysku 200 m2  to 1 dzień  roboczy

----------


## adam_mk

A niechciane ciąże też usuwa?
A obiady gotuje?

Bo widzisz....
WSZYSTKIE piany tego rodzaju (systemy) robią to samo i umieją to samo...
A TA (podejrzewam) piana (system) "przepuszczona do Europy przez przedstawiciela na Litwie, to jak mi mówiono - może być w cenie od 60zł/m2.
Co do TEJ piany - zgoda!
OPŁACILI w piguły różnych haraczy i mają kwity...
Ocieplającemu - potrzebne jak psu piąta noga!

Nie jest doskonała, bo otwartokomórkowa!
Jako jedna z warstw - może być bardzo dobra.
Ale...

Nieco niepokoi mnie to "eko" dodane do opisu...
"Chroniony patentem skład zawiera ponad 20% odnawianych zasobów naturalnych, jest oparta *na olejach warzywnych i składnikach podlegających procesom recyklingu."*
Dla mnie to oznacza - że da się to zjeść!
(to znaczy, że jakieś organizmy to potrafią!)




Ja rozumiem, ze wszyscy jakoś na chleb zarobić muszą...
Ale czy KONIECZNIE przy tym MUSZĄ robić innym wodę z mózgu?

Adam M.

----------


## jozek131

Witam

Przez Litwę była przeprowadzana piana Kanadyjska o nazwie ICCENENE  lecz w tej chwili jest przedstawiciel w Polsce . Piana Selection500 była od samego początku bezpośrednio sprowadzana z stanów a była to grupa PGIN  lecz dzisiaj jest bezpośredni przedstawiciel firmy DEMILEK USA  .
Pianę zamknięto komorową stosuje się głównie do przemysłu , izolacji dachów jako termo i hydroizolacja oraz do domów pasywnych , do domów bez rekuperacji lub wymuszonej wentylacji piany zamknięto komorowej nie powinno się stosować bo woda będzie się skraplała na pianie i z czasem na płytach kartonowych będzie powstawał grzyb .
Jak wiesz to  poliuretany   są głównie są wykonywane na materiałach ropopochodnych lecz kilka firm na świecie wykonuje pianę na olejach roślinnych lecz szkodniki do tego materiału nie wchodzą .
A co o cenie to musisz więcej informacji zaciągnąć  piany firm renomowanych są droższe lecz piany polskie o grubości 18 cm kupisz w cenie  50-;-55zł za m2  polskich producentów pian paro przepuszczalnych jest 3  POLICHEM SYSTEM  , CCC PRODEX , PURINOWA  :wiggle:

----------


## adam_mk

Już jakieś 10 lat temu "macałem tymi ręcami" systemy z Rokity i Inter- Rokity (dziś się inaczej nazywają te firmy).
Z rok temu zrobiłem poprawkę przypominającą problem i pomacałem też te renomowane, importowane...
Różnice są subtelne.
Sami producenci nie zawsze wiedzą jak i do czego ich produkt był/może być stosowany...

"do domów *bez rekuperacji lub wymuszonej wentylacji* piany zamknięto komorowej nie powinno się stosować bo woda będzie się skraplała na pianie i z czasem na płytach kartonowych będzie powstawał grzyb ."
A o jakich domach my głównie rozważamy?
Ale...
Zwracasz uwagę na fakt, że taka piana (warstwa zamkniętokomorowej) jest tak dobra, ze MUSI być sprawna wentylacja!
Wszystko jedno jaka - byle SPRAWNA!
ROZUMIEM, czemu zachwalasz tę otwartokomorową...
Do gówniato zbudowanej chałupiny jest w sam raz...
(nikomu kłopotu nie sprawi a jest o niebo lepsza od waty)

Adam M.

----------


## janciownik

> Moi drodzy. Nadejszła wiekopomna chwiła...
> 
> 
> Czy ktoś z Was ją stosował? Czy można ją zastosować w domu gdzie nie ma wentylacji mechanicznej?
> Piszcie proszę, co wiecie



Witam,
Mam 22 cm pianki zamknięto-komorowej, ogólnie jestem bardzo zadowolony, mam czarną blachodachówkę która rozgrzewa się w tych upałach co były do około 80-90 stopni, a na poddaszu jest temperatura 24-26 stopni, na dole mam 22-23 przy tych upałach. Obecnie nie mam wentylacji mechanicznej i rekuperacji (brak kasy) i nie mam problemów z wilgocią, w zimę też nie miałem. Problem inny - za mokre miałem drzewo na konstrukcje dachowe, i popękała mi ta pianka w kilku miejscach, co ewidentnie było widać w zimę na zdjęciach z kamery termowizyjnej. Po konsultacji z wykonawcą pianki, doradził mi żebym poczekał z 5 lat jak już popęka co ma popękać, i przy okazji naprawiania GK połatam to.

----------


## Majka

22cm zamknięto-komórkowej? Toż to majątek. Jak byśmy zamówili na beczki to wyjdzie nam przy np 10cm - 75zł za m2, metrów mamy od cholery.
Zdaje sie, że wykonawca zgadza sie na kombinację 12 otwartej i 10 zamkniętej - 40 i 46zł za m2
to chyba dobra cena?
Co do skraplania się, w pokojach raczej nie prawdopodobne, dość duża kubatura, nawiewniki, w łazience damy płyty wodoszczelne + jest normalna wentylacja
Pomysł coraz bardziej mi sie podoba..... i ta szybkość wykonania
Ekipa twierdzi, że potrzebuje prąd 32A i bezpiecznik 25tkę, qrcze, chyba mamy 16ście. A nie mogą podłączyć się do siły?

----------


## janciownik

U mnie podłączali się pod siłę, miałem 160 m2 do ocieplenia, skasowali mnie po 116 m2 w sierpniu 2011.

----------


## Majka

> U mnie podłączali się pod siłę, miałem 160 m2 do ocieplenia, skasowali mnie po 116 m2 w sierpniu 2011.



tanio, daj namiary na ta firmę, please :smile:  A od strony desek mocowali jakąś "szmatę"?

----------


## janciownik

Nie mocowali - ja sam zamocowałem 4 cm styro między krokwie na 2 cm dystansie, nie wiedziałem czy deski potrzebują wentylacji czy nie, stąd taka decyzja.
Czyli w sumie mam 22 cm pianki i 4 cm styro - jest spoko, mój kolega zrobił identycznie, tylko dołożył między styro a deski matę termoreflex czy jakoś tak - w lato ma idealne warunki na poddaszu.

P.S. - nie mogę wysłać pw z namiarami - chyba przepełnienie skrzynki, a na forum nie chce pisać żeby mnie jakiś nadgorliwy admin nie op...ł że reklamuję jakąś firmę.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Majka

udało mi sie przeczyścić skrzynkę, spróbuj wysłać jeszcze raz  :smile: 
będę dźwięczna :smile: )

----------


## plusfoto

Jancio nie bądź wiśnia i puść namiar :no:

----------


## nydar

Samo ,,U" to nie wszystko.Należy wziąć pod uwagę idiotoodporność izolacji.O ile ten współczynnik ,nazwijmy w skrócie ,,IO'' jest korzystny dla pianki,to beznadziejny dla wełny. Używając prostego wzoru  U x IO ,można dojść do wniosku ,a wręcz do przekonania, że miks otwartej i zamkniętej pianki o grubości 12+10 jest zdecydowanie lepszy od wełny 30.W perspektywie lat użytkowania poniesiony wyższy koszt początkowy pianki ,zrównoważy bardzo szybko koszt wełny.Po  latach bilans, zużycie energii+koszt izolacji ,będzie zdecydowanie na korzyść pianki.Przykładowe wyliczenie.
0,035 x 1(I0) =0,035 dla pianki
0,035 x 1,5(IO)=0,0525 dla wełny

----------


## farmi

> za tyle można położyć wełnę 2x taniej i nawet cieplej
> 30cm wełny 0,039 to U=0,13
> twoja kombinacja pianki to U=0,14 czyli drogo i szału nie ma


Pod warunkiem że masz super ekipę albo sam sobie kładziesz - przy bardziej skomplikowanym dachu nawet 40 cm wełny ci nie pomoże- widziałem już takie ocieplenia gdzie gwizdało ze skosów....poza tym te  obliczenia U  to jedno a rzeczywistość drugie- jedyna weryfikacja ocieplenia to termowizja- a nie suche liczby które dotyczą pełnego przekroju pośrodku między krokwiami - dla idealnie suchej wełny, ułożonej bez rozwarstwienia itp.- bezpośrednio przy krokwiach zapewne sprawa wygląda dużo gorzej...
Ja mam 22 cm otwartej piany jeszcze nie mieszkając robiłem termowizję pierwszy sezon grzanego domu - na zewnątrz -15 w domu było +20 - temperatura sufitu na poddaszu 19,7 - i przede wszystkim na zdjęciach nie było żadnych niebieskich plam...

----------


## Majka

30 cm wełny zabierze za dużo powierzchni mieszkalnej, dlatego szukamy innych rozwiązań. Nasz dom nie pretenduje do domu pasywnego, wystarczy, że będzie w miarę energooszczędny.  No i ta szybkość wykonania pianki  :smile: 
To ile powinno dać się pianki otwartej a ile zamkniętej aby uzyskać współczynnik 0,13?
Ekipa kończy wstawiać okna dachowe, trzeba podejmować decyzję..
Może wiecie jakie są różnice pomiędzy piankami różnych firm, czy brać kanadyjską, czy może inna lepsza, mniej trująca, bardziej trwała itp

----------


## nydar

Oczywiście,że wszystko zależy od wielu czynników.Choćby więźba dachowa jeżeli ma odp.wilgotność,to i pracować będzie minimalnie i pianka nie popęka.No  i najważniejszy czynnik ludzki ,nieobliczalny.Biorąc jednak pod uwagę te dwie technologie ,technologia na bazie wełny mineralnej już na starcie jest przegrana z racji stosowania paroizolacji(ale rym).Włóczę się po budowach przeszło dziesięć lat i nigdy nie widziałem dobrze zrobionej paroizolacji.I nie jest to tylko i wyłącznie wina wykonawcy .Tego po prostu nie da się zrobić dobrze.Nie mam dużego doświadczenia z pianką,ale widziałem dach pokryty pianką przed 15-toma laty.Na okrągło mróz,słońce,deszcz.Nie był popękany.Pewnie co jakiś czas trzeba odnawiać warstwę farby odpornej na UV,no ale coś za coś.
Znam jeden materiał izolacyjny na dach o współczynniku IO =0,8 -ekofiber.Cena nie wiedzieć czemu zaporowa,ale jak zrobi się samemu to w cenie styropianu.Temperatura na poddaszu z izolacją z ekofibru,czy wełny drzewnej nieporównywalna z tym co daje wełna czy pianka.

----------


## adam_mk

mpopław
Z całym szacunkiem dla wiedzy i doświadczenia, ale...
Ja też się sporo pętam po różnych budowach i sporo ociepleń widzę.
RAZ widziałem bardzo dobrze ocieplony watą dom.
- To znaczy - da się!
Ale...
Jak się ociepla pianką, to prawdopodobieństwo sukcesu jest zdecydowanie bliższe "1" niż dla ocieplania watą...
Ja postawiłbym na piankę.
A te współczynniki...
Nie szalejmy.
Różnica na trzecim miejscu po przecinku to żadna różnica (realnie).

Adam M.

----------


## Majka

> PS tu na tym forum są zdjęcia popękanej pianki, tak na dowód tego co mówię


daj linka, bo nie potrafię znaleźć.

----------


## nydar

Zgrabnie wyliczyłeś.Ale rozpisz to w przedziale kilku lat. Realia są jakie są .Każdy kto ma zszywacz i młotek jest specjalistą od izolacji i paroizolacji.Przy piance potrzebne jest urządzenie jako tako skomplikowane,ale wymagające przeszkolenia.Idąc w izolacje o niskim cieple właściwym wybrał bym tą z przeszkolonym pracownikiem.Pokazałeś fotkę pękniętej pianki.Spróbuj przeanalizować dlaczego tak się stało.Może coś się zwichrowało i skurczyło,bo przecież pianka przywarła do konstrukcji.I pianka i wełna jest tylko uzupełnieniem systemu,a system czym mniej skomplikowany ,tym lepszy.

----------


## nydar

Brygad montujących izolację z wełny są tysiące.Na pewno znajdzie się kilka co zrobi to dobrze.Ze względu jednak na skalę, generalnie izolacje z wełny robione są źle.I ze względu właśnie na tę skalę izolacje z pianki robione są dobrze.Nigdzie nie jest napisane,że izolacja ma być tania.Natomiast wszyscy wiedzą,że ma być szczelna.Co z tego ,że wełna jest tania,skoro w tym kraju jest może z 10 ekip potrafiących zrobić to dobrze.

----------


## Majka

w podanych linkach nie zauważyłam nikogo, kto by zastosował 2 rodzaje piany, ewentualnie pisali o pianie i styro czy wełnie...
Popękana piana to zamknięto-komorowa wtryskiwana bezpośrednio na folię, nie na deskowanie pełne. Zamknięto- komorowa jest sztywniejsza, chyba mniejsze prawdopodobieństwo pękania otwarto-komórkowej położonej na deskowanie pełne, i suche krokwie. Przypominam - mieszkamy ponad 10 lat.
Piana otwarto-komórkowa ma prawdopodobnie lepszy współczynnik jak jest oddzielona od "pary" przez zamknięto-komórkową... tak czy nie?

----------


## Majka

> generalizujesz
> tyle mojego w tym wątku


ani mi się waż  :smile: )

----------


## Majka

nigdy nie ma 100% gwarancji..
Zastanówmy się, co zrobić, aby ograniczyć możliwość popękania. 
krokwie o przekroju kwadratu mają po 14cm, są co 60 - 80cm, porządnie zakotwione w murłacie, pełne deskowanie, papa, na to dachówka betonowa. Dach jest wielospadowy. Jak były u nas gradobicia + mała trąba, nasz dom ocalał, niektórym sąsiadom uszkodziło/zerwało dachy. Uznaję, więc, że jest solidny.
Więc może piana otwarto-komórkowa powinna być na wysokość krokwi / ona bardziej sprężysta, a potem tylko parę cm piany zamkniętej - która odgrodzi ewentualną wilgoć i pokryje krokwie, aby zniwelować mostki termiczne?

----------


## adam_mk

Dlatego sugerowałem dwie warstwy o osobnych właściwościach.
Na dechy nieco przepuszczalną, ale bardzo elastyczną i odporną na wielkie gradienty - otwartokoórkową.
Dla uszczelnienia od strony wnętrz dla pary wodnej - zamkniętokomórkową, sztywniejszą.
Razem dadzą system trwały w każdych warunkach a do tego bardzo szczelny.

Papa na pełnym deskowaniu a nad nią dachówka powinny na dziesięciolecia zapewnić szczelność przeciw opadom i bryzgom.
Woda do pianki się nie dostanie to nigdy mokra nie będzie.

Adam M.

----------


## plusfoto

Nie rozumiem. Chcecie kłaść zamknięto komórkową tylko po to aby się odgrodzić od wilgoci z wewnątrz budynku? Przecież to się mija z celem. Jak się tak boicie tej wilgoci której przy sprawnej wentylacji nie powinno być to taniej wyjdzie dać folię pod kartongips.

----------


## adam_mk

Wyraźnie wyczytuję, że nie rozumiesz tego problemu!
Ta wilgoć w tę pianę otwartokomórkową bez warstwy szczelnej byłaby UNOSZONA.
Tu chodzi o uszczelnienie POWIETRZNE domu.
WTEDY panujesz nad wszystkim, co w nim się dzieje.
Wentylacją, ogrzewaniem, ciepłem, wilgotnością...

Jeszcze taniej jest - postawić namiot z tej folii...

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Opisz, proszę, technikę ocieplenia wełną (dla mnie - watą) tak, aby była GWARANCJA powietrznej szczelności domu.
Tylko wtedy, gdy ta wata nie będzie przewiewana - będzie miała parametry podawane na nalepkach przyczepionych do niej.
Jak się nie uzyska szczelności, to wyliczenia (wraz z kartką, na której je robiono) można w szalecie powiesić...

Adam M.

----------


## Majka

> czyli zostaje tylko zrobić tradycyjnie wełna i folią, będzie 2x taniej, równie ciepło i z gwarancją że nie popęka
> 
> to rozwiązanie jest zimne, na poziomie U=0,25 i dość drogie, ja w tym sensu nie widzę


nie mam 30 i pare cm luzu, najwyżej 20ści i trochę, my przerabiamy troche wyższy strych na powierzchnię mieszkalną.

----------


## Majka

od z jednej z firm dostałam takiego maila:]
> Piana bardzo dobrze przykleja się do większości materiałów. Drewno musi 
> być suche. Pytanie jest czy deskowanie jest przykryte membraną czy papą? W 
> zasadzie nie ma przeszkód aby zastosować pianę zamknięto komórkową 
> bezpośrednio do deskowania pokrytego papą ponieważ piana ma 
> paroprzepuszczalność na podobnym poziomie co drewno więc nie będzie 
> problemów z wilgocią. Jeśli nie przekonuje to Pana to nie jest to duży 
> problem dorobić szczelinę wentylacyjną przybijając dodatkową folię do 
> krokwi.
> Jeśli ktoś sobie nie zażyczy inaczej, to zawsze krokwie są zalane warstwą 
> ok2cm piany, dlatego poleca się wcześniej przykręcić wieszaki do 
> konstrukcji GK.
> Można tak zrobić ale odwrotnie najpierw od zewnątrz piana zamknięto 
> komórkowa a od środka otwarta komórka, tak aby w zimie nie dopuścić do 
> wykroplenia wilgoci w pianie otwarto komórkowej. W instrukcji producenta 
> dla pian otwarto komórkowych jest napisane: chronić przed wilgocią... do 
> wnętrz,  dlatego takie piany nadają się na poddasza ale tylko przy 
> rygorystycznym zastosowaniu odpowiedniej paroizolacji co jak wiemy jest 
> praktycznie nie do wykonania.
> Termin realizacji do uzgodnienia (ok 2 tydzień września).
> pozdrawiam

interesuje mnie co wykonawca miał na myśli pisząc, że dając otwarto komórkowa od wewnątrz nie powoduje sie wykroplenia wody w pianie...

czyli, jak dajemy zamknięto - komórkową od wewnątrz to punkt rosy gdzie będzie? pomiędzy płytami GK i pianką?

----------


## adam_mk

Punkt rosy będzie gdzieś pomiędzy wnętrzem a zewnętrzem.
Gdzieś w pianie.
Ale...
Jak damy zamknietokomórkową wewnątrz to wilgoć z wnętrz w tę otwartokomórkową nie wejdzie.
Bo?
Bo nie będzie miała jak to zrobić.
Zamkniętokomórkowa piana jest szczelna.
(Znacznie bardziej szczelna jak ta druga)
Zastosowanie samej otwartokomórkowej spowoduje, że w niej wilgoć się znajdzie.
To samo co z watą, tylko nieco wolniej...
Zostanie tam "wdmuchana" strugą powietrza z wnętrz.

Nie ma zaś tak wiele tej wilgoci we wnętrzach, jak wentylacja jest sprawna.
A w termoizolacji NIGDY się nie znajdzie (w ilościach niepotrzebnych), jak jest ona SZCZELNA dla powietrza.

Jeszcze raz i DRUKOWANYMI !
Jak termoizolacja jest przewiewna i leży pod nogami - to jest jaka jest...
Jak termoizolacja *jest przewiewna i leży nad głową* - to dla wnętrz, gdzie przebywają ludzie, szybko przestaje być termoizolacją!
ZASTĘPUJE I WYRĘCZA w części WENTYLACJĘ, gdyż część powietrza wnętrz, wilgotnego, dostaje się do niej, a po "tamtej" stronie jest (no, bywa) czasem bardzo zimno.
I nie jest ważne czy jest to wata czy gąbka kapielowa czy jakieś luźne strzępki nasypane grubo.
Tak samo to działa (czasem szybciej czasem wolniej).

Adam M.

----------


## nydar

Jeżeli jesteś zdecydowana na piankę,to zrobił bym tak jak zaleca firma.Punkt rosy będzie parę centymetrów od desek we wnętrzu pianki zamknięto komórkowej .Pianka otwarto komórkowa będzie chłonęła wilgoć ale ta wilgoć nie skropli się,bo do zamkniętej nie wejdzie.Ważne jedyne jest aby w zimie nie przekraczać wilgotności w domu 45-50%. Przy drastycznie wyższych wilgotnościach powietrza,pkt.rosy,może przesunąć się poza piankę zamknięto komórkową,i tylko wtedy może być kłopot.Chwilowe wzrosty wilgotności nie stanowią problemu .Wentylując prawidłowo dom(1/2 wymiany na h) trudno jest uzyskać więcej jak 40%. Mam identyczny układ,co prawda na innych materiałach,ale o identycznym sensie funkcjonowania każdej z dwóch odmiennych izolacji.Układ został przetestowany (w zimie wylewany jastrych i gipsowanie) spisał się doskonale.Dla pewności  w zamówieniu sformułował bym prośbę aby tak dobrali te dwa rodzaje pianki,aby pkt.rosy był poza otwarto komórkową.Będzie na piśmie .

----------


## autorus

ja mam zamiar położyć piankę ale na zewnątrz. Co wyjdzie to zobaczymy bo to raczej spiew przyszłości. A i samo kładzenie nastręcza sporo problemów technicznych  :smile:

----------


## janciownik

Właśnie w Radomiu na naszym biurowcu siekneliśmy 950m2 pianki na zewnątrz, na pape bo firma od papy nie była w stanie uszczelnić dachu - przecieki jak ręką odjął i narazie jest spokój.

----------


## farmi

znalazłem ciekawą  fotkę którą udało mi się machnąć na tegorocznych targach- dotyczącą pianki i wełny

----------


## nydar

To co chce zrobić autorus,to bardzo dobre rozwiązanie,pod warunkiem,że na stabilnym podłożu.Np.na krokwie MFP na to pianka zamknięto komórkowa,przerwa i dachówka .Między krokwie otwarto komórkowa,aby więźba i MFP mogły przyjmować i oddawać wilgoć.Pkt.rosy poza MFP,więc drewno bezpieczne.Dach bardzo szczelny przed migracją powietrza.Zdjęcie farmiego wyraźnie pokazuje jak konwekcja obchodzi się z watą.Nie jestem zwolennikiem teorii spiskowych,ale czasami myślę,że producenci wełny,czy waty w wolnych chwilach haratają w gałę z Gazpromem.

----------


## plusfoto

Te piłeczki akurat są mało miarodajne a to z powodu że wełna jest włożona bez folii. Ale temp. jak najbardziej.

----------


## adam_mk

nydar
Zobacz CO ON BUDUJE!
Półjajo z cegły stawia!
Co Ty z tymi krokwiami?!
GDZIE ma sobie je wstawić?!
 :Lol: 

Adam M.

----------


## nydar

Wybacz staremu bo ślepy.Ale co do sedna to można i z drewna.Gdybym wpadł na taki ciekawy pomysł,to zrobił bym z drewna.Pompa próżniowa za 1500PLN,rękawy polietylenowe,kawałek formy,i krokwie łukowe,że hej.Konstrukcja elastyczna,nie do zawalenia i na dzień dobry o parametrach pasywnego.

----------


## nydar

Izolowałem bufor wełną mineralną.Najpierw była wełna z bardzo delikatną metalową siatką.Na stykach siatka była skręcana.Trzymało się doskonale.Ostatnia warstwa,to wełna z naklejoną fabrycznie folią aluminiową.Styki łączyłem specjalnie taśmą klejącą na aluminium,aby nie rzucało się w oczy.Wytrzymało to może 1,5 miesiąca i zaczęło się rozłazić.Taśmy odklejają się.Skończy się owijaniem zbiornika streczem,a miało być tak ładnie.Zastanawia mnie w takim razie jak wyglądają te połączenia po dwóch latach pod gk.Nikt przecież tego nie sprawdza.Chociaż o jakości tych połączeń świadczyć będzie temp.na poddaszu

----------


## adam_mk

Nie temperatura - bo system grzewczy poda tyle, ile termostat mu każe.
WILGOTNOŚĆ w zimie to pokaże.

Czego można wymagać od taśmy klejącej za 2,50?

Ja to wiem od dawna, że zaraz po wykonaniu - jest śliczne, wydaje się szczelne i solidne...
A potem ząb czasu zaczyna działać...

Adam M.

----------


## janciownik

A ja miałbym jedną prośbę - mówcie tylko o właściwościach danego materiału, a nie cenie - bardzo ciekawy jestem czy poza ceną są jakieś zalety wełny ?

----------


## adam_mk

Kilka dałoby się znaleźć...
Często ją w LABORATORIUM z powodzeniem stosowałem...

Adam M.

----------


## nydar

Można izolować z powodzeniem instalacje przemysłowe.Może być dobrym podłożem w uprawie warzyw.

----------


## Tomek B..

Poddasze ocieplone w ostatni piątek. Majster przykręca właśnie stelaże a potem na otwartokomórkową piankę będzie aplikowana cienka warstwa zamkniętokomórkowej.

----------


## Majka

> Poddasze ocieplone w ostatni piątek. Majster przykręca właśnie stelaże a potem na otwartokomórkową piankę będzie aplikowana cienka warstwa zamkniętokomórkowej.


montujesz uchwyty pod KG?, napisz prosze dokładnie:
- jak wyglądają warstwy od zewnątrz, 
-ile pianki dałeś otwartej, 
- ile będzie zamkniętej, 
- jaki łącznie koszt /m2
- jaka pianka / nazwa firmy
- nazwa wykonawcy
uff :smile:  to tylko tyle żądań :smile:

----------


## Tomek B..

> montujesz uchwyty pod KG?, napisz prosze dokładnie:
> - jak wyglądają warstwy od zewnątrz, 
> -ile pianki dałeś otwartej, 
> - ile będzie zamkniętej, 
> - jaki łącznie koszt /m2
> - jaka pianka / nazwa firmy
> - nazwa wykonawcy
> uff to tylko tyle żądań


Piana otwartokomórkowa była aplikowana bezpośrednio na membranę dachową, koszt 1cm 4.50 PLN, cena zamkniętokomórkowej  9 PLN. Piana Polichem. U mnie wygląda to tak, że mam 15 cm otwartokomórkowej i chcę jeszcze to wszystko odizolować od warunków wewnętrznych pianą zamkniętokomórkową, na jaką grubość jeszcze nie wiem, ale raczej nie będzie większej potrzeby niż kilka cm.
Piany zamkniętokomórkowe mają bardzo duży skurcz i zawsze odejdą od krokwi. Piana otwartokomórkowa jest elastyczna i działa jak poduszka. Aplikacja zamkniętokomórkowej na otwartokomórkową pozwoli na pracę 2 systemów bez pęknięć w izolacji.

----------


## adam_mk

Czyli pianka z Brzegu (n. Odrą).

Jedna warstwa pianki (warstwa kładziona na "raz") to około 5cm.

Tomku
Teraz już jest "po rybach", ale...
Można było te stalowe uszy, takie "U" do stelaża pod gips-kartony, przyczepić gdzie trzeba przed piankowaniem.
Teraz łatwiej by było ze stelażami...

Adam M.

----------


## Tomek B..

> Czyli pianka z Brzegu (n. Odrą).
> 
> Jedna warstwa pianki (warstwa kładziona na "raz") to około 5cm.
> 
> Tomku
> Teraz już jest "po rybach", ale...
> Można było te stalowe uszy, takie "U" do stelaża pod gips-kartony, przyczepić gdzie trzeba przed piankowaniem.
> Teraz łatwiej by było ze stelażami...
> 
> Adam M.


Tak wiem o tym Adamie, ale majster nie narzeka na nic, tam gdzie przyczepia te uszy i tak pójdzie druga pianka, sam tak chciał.
Zastanawia mnie jedno: co to za pianki zamkniętokomórkowe o grubości 20cm w cenach 110zł/m2 ?

----------


## adam_mk

Zachwalają różne systemy importowane.
Realnie to są cztery pociągnięcia pistoletem po tym samym miejscu = 20cm.
Są Kanadyjskie, Zachdnio-europejskie i z USA. (poza naszymi, krajowymi)
Pojawili się ich dystrybutorzy we Wschodniej Europie.

Realnie - są różne i różnej jakości.
Jedne źle się kładzie.
Inne puchną jak dzikie i mają wielkie pory (wychodzi "dużo" z litra surowca).
O jakości dobrze świadczy przelicznik objętość/waga systemu.
Trzeba jednak przyznać, że coraz więcej ludzi dobrze sobie z nimi radzi!

Adam M.

----------


## jozek131

> od z jednej z firm dostałam takiego maila:]
> > Piana bardzo dobrze przykleja się do większości materiałów. Drewno musi 
> > być suche. Pytanie jest czy deskowanie jest przykryte membraną czy papą? W 
> > zasadzie nie ma przeszkód aby zastosować pianę zamknięto komórkową 
> > bezpośrednio do deskowania pokrytego papą ponieważ piana ma 
> > paroprzepuszczalność na podobnym poziomie co drewno więc nie będzie 
> > problemów z wilgocią. Jeśli nie przekonuje to Pana to nie jest to duży 
> > problem dorobić szczelinę wentylacyjną przybijając dodatkową folię do 
> > krokwi.
> ...


Witam 
U jakiego producenta wyczytałeś że pianę rygorystycznie musi być zabezpieczona folią  :stir the pot: 

zastanów się co to jest punkt rosy  :big lol:   a wkraplanie wody na pianie twardej to tylko za słabo wentylowany dom i zastosowanie piany zamknięto komorowej  musi być zastosowana rekuperacja inaczej wystąpi problem skraplania wody  .

Stosowanie piany miękkiej i sztywnej jest bezsensowne bo sytuacja skraplania na pewno wystąpi po kilku latach od 5 -;- 10 lat nie wcześniej

 Piana zamknięto komorową można stosować na krokwie drewniane lecz to musi być odpowiednia piana , na rynku nadające się piany do tego to piany firmy BAYER  lub BASF  polskie piany są za sztywne i pękają

----------


## autorus

Jak u was wyglądają teraz ceny pianki zamknięto komórkowej za 1cm?

----------


## jozek131

> Jak u was wyglądają teraz ceny pianki zamknięto komórkowej za 1cm?


Ceny są uzależnione od gęstości piany i rodzaju zastosowania  i grubości natrysku

----------


## autorus

ok, podeślij mi na pw wycenę  , grubość 20cm, wielkość ok 1000m2, pianka na zewnątrz, dodatkowo zabezpieczenie uv .

----------


## jozek131

Oferta w skrzynce

----------


## adam_mk

"zastosowanie piany zamknięto komorowej *musi być zastosowana rekuperacja* inaczej wystąpi problem skraplania wody ..."

Co wspólnego ma rekuperator=wymiennik CIEPŁA powietrze/powietrze z termoizolowaniem domu pianą PUR?
DLACZEGO nie zalecisz jako warunek KONIECZNY stosowania piany noszenia zielonej apaszki?!!!
Związek przyczynowo-skutkowy jest przecież taki sam!


Nie od dziś staram się zwrócić uwagę dyskutujących jakiś problem na to, że mało precyzyjne stwierdzenia prowadzą do ugruntowania "mniemań" a nie wiedzy!
Szerzą się potem "dogmaty" - jak nie wolno lub jak trzeba, nic wspólnego z rzeczywistością nie posiadające.
ZNASZ właściwości pianek PUR czy tylko je widziałeś?

Tak dalece przyzwyczajono ludzi do kiepskich domów budowanych z dobrych materiałów, że nie widzą już lasu, bo im drzewa go zasłaniają...

Uważam, ze właściciel TARTAKU może sobie pozwolić na zbudowanie domu w technologii starszej, ekologicznej, przyjaznej, prostej, nieszczelnego i bez szczególnego docieplania.
Ze względów TECHNOLOGICZNYCH!
Z tych samych względów sugerowaniu mu zabudowania pompy ciepła uważam za nieuzasadnione.
Wniosek wprost:
PC w tartaku nie zadziała!
(co wcale prawdą nie jest!)

Dobrze położona pianka zamkniętokomórkowa jest szczelną, nieprzewiewną barierą dla wilgoci zawartej w powietrzu i przy jej stosowaniu należy szczególną uwagę zwrócić na zbudowanie SKUTECZNIE DZIAŁAJĄCEJ wentylacji.
Przy zastosowaniu tak dobrej i SZCZELNEJ technologii uwidoczniają się mocno zwykle niewidoczne zjawiska.

Potwierdź lub zaprzecz!

Adam M.

----------


## autorus

:big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:   cały kolega Adam

----------


## Tomek B..

> Witam 
> U jakiego producenta wyczytałeś że pianę rygorystycznie musi być zabezpieczona folią 
> 
> zastanów się co to jest punkt rosy   a wkraplanie wody na pianie twardej to tylko za słabo wentylowany dom i zastosowanie piany zamknięto komorowej  musi być zastosowana rekuperacja inaczej wystąpi problem skraplania wody  .
> 
> Stosowanie piany miękkiej i sztywnej jest bezsensowne bo sytuacja skraplania na pewno wystąpi po kilku latach od 5 -;- 10 lat nie wcześniej
> 
>  Piana zamknięto komorową można stosować na krokwie drewniane lecz to musi być odpowiednia piana , na rynku nadające się piany do tego to piany firmy BAYER  lub BASF  polskie piany są za sztywne i pękają


Józek stosujesz te systemy, tylko że tak naprawdę nie wiesz o co chodzi, więc spytam tylko czy ten BAYER też z kukurydzy?

----------


## Majka

> Witam 
> U jakiego producenta wyczytałeś że pianę rygorystycznie musi być zabezpieczona folią 
> 
> zastanów się co to jest punkt rosy   a wkraplanie wody na pianie twardej to tylko za słabo wentylowany dom i zastosowanie piany zamknięto komorowej  musi być zastosowana rekuperacja inaczej wystąpi problem skraplania wody  .
> 
> Stosowanie piany miękkiej i sztywnej jest bezsensowne bo sytuacja skraplania na pewno wystąpi po kilku latach od 5 -;- 10 lat nie wcześniej
> 
>  Piana zamknięto komorową można stosować na krokwie drewniane lecz to musi być odpowiednia piana , na rynku nadające się piany do tego to piany firmy BAYER  lub BASF  polskie piany są za sztywne i pękają



nie szukam tej informacji u producentów, tylko u praktyków na forum.
Zresztą chyba znam już odpowiedź.
Dzisiaj jest u nas gośc z jednej firmy robic pomiary,

----------


## jozek131

> "zastosowanie piany zamknięto komorowej *musi być zastosowana rekuperacja* inaczej wystąpi problem skraplania wody ..."
> 
> Co wspólnego ma rekuperator=wymiennik CIEPŁA powietrze/powietrze z termoizolowaniem domu pianą PUR?
> DLACZEGO nie zalecisz jako warunek KONIECZNY stosowania piany noszenia zielonej apaszki?!!!
> Związek przyczynowo-skutkowy jest przecież taki sam!
> 
> 
> Nie od dziś staram się zwrócić uwagę dyskutujących jakiś problem na to, że mało precyzyjne stwierdzenia prowadzą do ugruntowania "mniemań" a nie wiedzy!
> Szerzą się potem "dogmaty" - jak nie wolno lub jak trzeba, nic wspólnego z rzeczywistością nie posiadające.
> ...


Przy pianie zamknięto komorowej musi byc zastosowana rekuperacja lub skuteczna wentylacja mechaniczna ( nadmuch i wyciąg ) i musi być zawsze włączone bo kliknięcie inwestują w system wentylacji lub rekuperacji duże pieniądze a później oszczędzają na energii i system jest wyłączony   :big lol:

----------


## autorus

tutaj to się muszę zgodzić w pełnej rozciągłości  :big lol:

----------


## jozek131

> Józek stosujesz te systemy, tylko że tak naprawdę nie wiesz o co chodzi, więc spytam tylko czy ten BAYER też z kukurydzy?


Materiały na bazie roślinnej jest tylko kilka na świecie lecz BAYMER do nich nie należy lecz posiada pianę o gęstości 35 kg nadajoncą się na poddasza drewniane i jest to stosowane w Niemczech od dawna lecz mało pospolite bo technologia droga , ja osobiście natryskiwałem około 40 domów w Niemczech  przeważnie to były domy od bogaczy i wielkogabarytowe

----------


## Tomek B..

> Przy pianie zamknięto komorowej musi byc zastosowana rekuperacja lub skuteczna wentylacja mechaniczna ( nadmuch i wyciąg ) i musi być zawsze włączone bo kliknięcie inwestują w system wentylacji lub rekuperacji duże pieniądze a później oszczędzają na energii i system jest wyłączony


Co masz na myśli poprzez zawsze włączone? 
Pianka zamkniętokomórkowa pełni funkcję hydroizolacji, uniemożliwiając straty energii cieplnej poprzez konwekcję, która następuje poprzez parę wodną zawartą w powietrzu. Pianka otwartokomórkowa takiej bariery nie posiada, dlatego należy zastosować system dwuwarstwowy dla Ciebie bezsensowny, niezrozumiały.

----------


## Aedifico

Tak z ciekawości zapytam czy wiele osób brało pod uwagę spadek izolacyjności pianki z czasem?

----------


## Tomek B..

> Tak z ciekawości zapytam czy wiele osób brało pod uwagę spadek izolacyjności pianki z czasem?


Sprawa dotyczy pianek zamkniętokomórkowych. Należy przy tym bardziej martwić się o powstałe mostki termiczne występujace przy kurczeniu się tej pianki. Struktura pozostaje cały czas taka sama - zamknięte komórki - bariera dla dyfuzji pary wodnej pozostaje zachowana.

----------


## adam_mk

"czy wiele osób brało pod uwagę spadek izolacyjności pianki z czasem? "

Nie.
Nie było takiej potrzeby.
Ta pianka starzeje się w dwóch etapach.
Pierwszy - wzrost i sztywnienie - co trwa do kilkunastu sekund.
Drugi - Stabilizacja i sezonowanie - co trwa do kilku dni (w temperaturach zaokiennych, dobę przy około 60stC).
Potem już nic się z nią nie dzieje.

Chyba, że...
Chyba że ktoś zacznie ją naświetlać UV.
Wtedy zaczyna się kruszyć.

Adam M.

----------


## forgetit

> szacunki producentów ujęte w certyfikacie to 0,028 po 50 latach czyli niezbyt atrakcyjnie


A jak wyglądają takie szacunki dla wełny?

----------


## autorus

hm, jak dostanie wilgoci to  zacznie gnic i bedzie tylko do wymiany

----------


## adam_mk

Najpierw dostanie pyłu i kurzu, żeby miało co gnić jak dostanie wody.
 :Lol: 
Przewiewna jest a kurz jest mały...

Adam M.

----------


## nydar

Pismo mówi,że 1% dodatkowej wilgoci to lambda o 20-30% więcej.

----------


## Tomek B..

> nie wiem o jakich piankach wy mówicie ale te o których ja czytałem (zamknięto-komorowe) to wraz z upływem czasu tracą w swoich komórkach gazy ciężkie którymi były spieniane, a na ich miejsce wchodzi po prostu zwyczajne powietrze i lambda spada
> 
> szacunki producentów ujęte w certyfikacie to 0,028 po 50 latach czyli niezbyt atrakcyjnie


Od dawna przestałem traktować współczynniki przenikania ciepła jako priorytetowe. Należy założyć właściwości danego materiału w określonych warunkach. Struktura pianki pozostaje niezmieniona, w komórkach zamkniętych pojawia się powietrze.
Moim zdaniem poliuretany już wkrótce całkowicie wyprą polistyreny z budownictwa.
Na temat wełny sie nie wypowiadam bo mnie barany zjedzą :smile: .

----------


## nydar

Zmiana gazu w komórce ma wpływ na lambdę znikomą.Istotna jest wilgotność.O ile pianka,ma szansę zostać sucha,o tyle wełna nie.Choćby z racji budowy.

----------


## nydar

Można wziąć próbki różnych izolacji  i przeprowadzić doświadczenie,mianowicie przytykając usta ,próbować oddychać.Te izolacje,przez które nie idzie oddychać są skuteczne,pozostałe mniej lub wcale.Dlatego pianka zamknięto komórkowa będzie na pierwszym miejscu,a wełna na ostatnim.Dlatego pianka ma marne szanse nabrać wilgoci w warunkach domowych,a wełna ma dużą szanse nabrać wilgoci i być nieskuteczną.

----------


## adam_mk

Zrób jaki test.
Weź wiadro wody, kawałek waty i kawałek pianki.
Wrzuć to do wiadra z wodą i obejrzyj.

Nie pisz - że się nie da.

Adam M.

----------


## Aedifico

> Zmiana gazu w komórce ma wpływ na lambdę znikomą.Istotna jest wilgotność.O ile pianka,ma szansę zostać sucha,o tyle wełna nie.Choćby z racji budowy.


Tak ma znikomą ,że po roku lambda poliuretanu wybosi tyle co styropianu.

----------


## adam_mk

Mniemasz czy przytaczasz wnioski z własnych, wielomiesięcznych, badań i obserwacji?
A może wnioski z badań jakiegoś konkretnego zespołu?
Jakiego?
Kiedy i jak wykonane te badania?

Dałbyś jakieś wiarygodne dane!

Adam M.

----------


## Aedifico

> Mniemasz czy przytaczasz wnioski z własnych, wielomiesięcznych, badań i obserwacji?
> A może wnioski z badań jakiegoś konkretnego zespołu?
> Jakiego?
> Kiedy i jak wykonane te badania?
> 
> Dałbyś jakieś wiarygodne dane!
> 
> Adam M.



Kolega zwróći się do autorów badań i jednocześnie autorów dość znanej publikacji:

http://ksiegarnia.pwn.pl/produkt/106...a-budowli.html

----------


## adam_mk

Dobrze, że podajesz źródło swej wiedzy!
TERAZ można w dane uwierzyć lub nie w takim stopniu jak wierzy się w rzetelność autorów opracowania.
Jednakże...
To, że gdzieś napisali coś - nie jest równoznaczne z opisem absolutnej prawdy obiektywnej (bo taki twór nie istnieje).
Twoje twierdzenie, wywiedzione na bazie tej książki, zawiera sporo milcząco przyjętych założeń!
Można czytać i można czytać ze zrozumieniem tekstu.

Wcale nie musi być tak, jak opisujesz!
MOŻE się tak zdarzyć, jak stworzymy do tego odpowiednie warunki!
A to JEST różnica!

Adam M.

----------


## Aedifico

> Dobrze, że podajesz źródło swej wiedzy!
> TERAZ można w dane uwierzyć lub nie w takim stopniu jak wierzy się w rzetelność autorów opracowania.
> Jednakże...
> To, że gdzieś napisali coś - nie jest równoznaczne z opisem absolutnej prawdy obiektywnej (bo taki twór nie istnieje).
> Twoje twierdzenie, wywiedzione na bazie tej książki, zawiera sporo milcząco przyjętych założeń!
> Można czytać i można czytać ze zrozumieniem tekstu.
> 
> Wcale nie musi być tak, jak opisujesz!
> MOŻE się tak zdarzyć, jak stworzymy do tego odpowiednie warunki!
> ...


Owszem ten spadek w różnych warunkach może być niejednakowy niemniej jednak takowy istnieje i w stosunkowo krótkim czasie (względem czasu eksploatacyjnego) parametry zmienią się na tyle,że trzeba się zastanowić czy warto. Czy wierzyć auotorom? Jeśli nie im to komu -producentom?

Polecam poczytać rozdział, zastanowić się ,może dopytać autorów i samemu wyrobić sobie zdanie w tym temacie.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Tomek B..

> Tak ma znikomą ,że po roku lambda poliuretanu wybosi tyle co styropianu.


Lambda jako współczynnik ogłupienia.

----------


## Aedifico

> Lambda jako współczynnik ogłupienia.


 Wytrzymałość silki nie jest oznacza wytrzymałości muru ale to jest oczywiste jak z lambdą czy będziemy dyskutować o oczywistościach? Rozumiem,że dla baby w kolejce to może być odkrycie...

----------


## Tomek B..

> Wytrzymałość silki nie jest oznacza wytrzymałości muru ale to jest oczywiste jak z lambdą czy będziemy dyskutować o oczywistościach? Rozumiem,że dla baby w kolejce to może być odkrycie...


A zauważyłeś może, że każdy producent materiałów izolacyjnych podczas badań współczynnika przenikania ciepła stawia swojemu materiałowi jak najbardziej idealne warunki, jakie nie występują nigdy w miejscach zastosowania tychże materiałów?

----------


## Aedifico

> A zauważyłeś może, że każdy producent materiałów izolacyjnych podczas badań współczynnika przenikania ciepła stawia swojemu materiałowi jak najbardziej idealne warunki, jakie nie występują nigdy w miejscach zastosowania tychże materiałów?


10 lattemu na studiach. Nadal będziemy dyskutować o oczywistościach?

----------


## Tomek B..

> 10 lattemu na studiach. Nadal będziemy dyskutować o oczywistościach?


Nie rozumiem Twoich rozterek nad zmieniającą się lambdą materiału izolacyjnego, który posiada najlepszą barierę dla dyfuzji pary wodnej.

----------


## Aedifico

> Nie rozumiem Twoich rozterek nad zmieniającą się lambdą materiału izolacyjnego, który posiada najlepszą barierę dla dyfuzji pary wodnej.


A ile jest tej dyfuzji?

----------


## adam_mk

TU też warto zajrzeć:
http://materialy.budowlane.edu.pl/Ws...ia_ciep%C5%82a

Postawiłeś tezę, że zamiana zawartości zamkniętego pęcherzyka  z gazu o większej gęstości na gaz o gęstości mniejszej powoduje WZROST przewodności cieplnej!
Uważam, ze stanowisko takie jest nie do obrony wobec wyników doświadczalnych uzyskiwanych powszechnie i będących podstawą do zestawiania tablic wartości materiałów.
Wyczytałeś to i uwierzyłeś...
Nie mam pretensji...
Może jednak czasem warto zweryfikować swą wiedzę?

Żyjemy w hydrosferze i TU budujemy swe domy!
Jeżeli zadbamy o to, aby nie koncentrować niepotrzebnie pary wodnej we wnętrzach (budując skutecznie działającą wentylację) to sprawimy, że wszystkie materiały będą miały względnie stabilne parametry.
Dodatek wody (w różnej postaci) do dowolnego materiału budowlanego BARDZO modyfikuje jego parametry, o czym wiesz!

Adam M.

Ta dyskusja to już niepotrzebny bulgot...
Wszystko jest jasne, zbadane, zebrane w tablice....
Albo się komu chce je przeczytać ze zrozumieniem tego, co czyta, albo nie.
Czego by kto nie zrobił - wybiera słusznie, bo to ON wybiera ( i płaci za swe wybory).

A.M.

----------


## Tomek B..

> A ile jest tej dyfuzji?


A tego nie było na studiach?

----------


## Aedifico

> A tego nie było na studiach?


Było. O tym co to jest pytanie retoryczne również.

----------


## zbiegulec

> Zrób jaki test.
> Weź wiadro wody, kawałek waty i kawałek pianki.
> Wrzuć to do wiadra z wodą i obejrzyj.
> 
> Nie pisz - że się nie da.
> 
> Adam M.


Banialuków Pan nie opowiadaj.
Zgodnie z technologią wełnę zapakuuj do foliowego woreczka, zamknij szczelnie i wrzuć do jakiego wiaderka z wodą :smile: .
A jeszcze lepiej zbuduj 2 akwaria. W pierwszym jedna ścianka z pianki a w drugim z wełny oddzielona od wody folią.
A jeszcze w tych ściankach zamontuj kawałki drewna udające konstrukcję dachu. Zostaw to na jaki rok albo dwa.
Każdego kto miał do czynienia nieco więcej z drewnem nieteoretycznie, układ woda - drewno w pianie zmusi do zastanowienia.
Nie zgaduję jednak wyników bo jak nie wiem to nie wiem a jak wiem to nie wiem czy wiem DOBRZE :smile: .
Pozdrawiam :smile: .

----------


## Tomek B..

> Banialuków Pan nie opowiadaj.
> Zgodnie z technologią wełnę zapakuuj do foliowego woreczka, zamknij szczelnie i wrzuć do jakiego wiaderka z wodą.
> A jeszcze lepiej zbuduj 2 akwaria. W pierwszym jedna ścianka z pianki a w drugim z wełny oddzielona od wody folią.
> A jeszcze w tych ściankach zamontuj kawałki drewna udające konstrukcję dachu. Zostaw to na jaki rok albo dwa.
> Każdego kto miał do czynienia nieco więcej z drewnem nieteoretycznie, układ woda - drewno w pianie zmusi do zastanowienia.
> Nie zgaduję jednak wyników bo jak nie wiem to nie wiem a jak wiem to nie wiem czy wiem DOBRZE.
> Pozdrawiam.


Struktura pianki otwartokomórkowej jak juz sama jej nazwa wskazuje, posiada otwartą strukturę komórek i świetnie współpracuje z drewnem . Inaczej może wyglądac sprawa jeśli zastosuje się system zamkniętokomórkowy, jednak tu w każdym przypadku wcześniej czy później na styku drewno - piana powstaną pęknięcia.
Dlatego powinno zastosować się system mieszany tzn. do wysokości krokwi system otwartokomórkowy i poniżej system zamkniętokomórkowy. Elastyczność i paroprzepuszczalność systemu otwartokomórkowego pozwala na pracę mechaniczną systemu zamkniętokomórkowego bez jakichkolwiek pęknieć, ponieważ będą niwelowane poprzez system otwartokomórkowy, który jest bardzo sprężysty. Dodatkowo piana otwartokomórkowa bardzo dobrze współpracuje z drewnem, ponieważ jest paroprzepuszczalna. System zamkniętokomórkowy tworzy barierę dla dyfuzji pary wodnej z wnętrza pomieszczenia już na swojej zewnętrznej strukturze. Dalej można rozmawiać juz tylko o wentylacji.

Na chwilę obecną 100% firm stosujących systemy natrysku pian, nie rozumie tego problemu, a wręcz bardzo nie rozumie, ponieważ proponują zastosowanie systemu odwrotnego tj. system zamkniętokomórkowy jako pierwszy i otwartokomórkowy jako drugi t.j. wewnętrzny. Jednym słowem odwracają problem do góry nogami. W takim systemie bariera dla dyfuzji pary wodnej powstaje na granicy tych dwóch rodzajów pian i tworzy się punkt rosy, sprawiając, że U przegrody możemy traktować z pominięciem systemu otwartokomórkowego. To właśnie para wodna zawarta w powietrzu wewnętrznym przenosi KW, które wytworzymy, zgodnie z prawami fizyki tylko w jednym kierunku. Wykonawcy na siłę próbują walczyć nie z tym wrogiem co trzeba.

----------


## Justyna P

To może tu zapytam. Również rozpatrujemy ocieplenie wełną lub pianką. Przy czym po czytaniu forum skłaniamy się ku piance. 
Czy możecie polecić kogoś kto może wykonać ocieplenie poddasza pianką pur. Szukam i szukam ale wolałabym kogoś "z polecenia"
Pozdrawiam,

----------


## autorus

a jak już u Ciebie zrobi to tez chętnie posłucham komentarzy  :smile:  niestety nie znam nikogo a tez chcę dać pianke  :sad:

----------


## Justyna P

Ostatnio dostałam namiar na firme z Wodzisławia. Pianka firmy Polychem. Pan mi podał kontakt, do osób u których wykonywał ocieplenie, hm wolałabym w sumie bardziej niezależne namiary.
Cena za otwartokomorwą warstwa 18cm - 60zł za m2. Zamknięto- 10 zł za m2 grupości 1 cm. Pytałam czy zrobiliby tak jak pisał Adam w dwóch warstwach - ale w sumie Pan nam odradził łączenie dwóch rodzajów pian.  
Nasz dom się dopiero buduje więc zastanawiam się nad dylatacją między deskowaniem a pianą - dach - deskowanie, papa - ze szczeliną wentylacyjną przy kalenicy (na tym taśma kalenicowa) - początkowo rozpatrywaliśmy wyłącznie wełne. 
Ale czytam i czytam i generalnie po postach Adama - izolacja na fundamecie będzie perlit, styropian na elewacji zgodnie z "przpisem" Adama - czyli na ceramike warstwa kleju a na to styropian na pianke,... No i teraz rozważamy pianke na poddasze. 
Ale mam problem - będzie pianka po połaci dachu do kalenicy - mamy dach dwuspadowy więc nad poddaszem użytkowym jest strych, no i na stropie nad głową mamy płyty OSB i teraz nie wiem czy dać tę piankę po całej połaci i dodatkowo między KG a płytą OSB na stropie?
Może ktoś podpowie?

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Ostatnio dostałam namiar na firme z Wodzisławia. Pianka firmy Polychem. Pan mi podał kontakt, do osób u których wykonywał ocieplenie, hm wolałabym w sumie bardziej niezależne namiary.
> Cena za otwartokomorwą warstwa 18cm - 60zł za m2. Zamknięto- 10 zł za m2 grupości 1 cm. Pytałam czy zrobiliby tak jak pisał Adam w dwóch warstwach - ale w sumie Pan nam odradził łączenie dwóch rodzajów pian.  
> Nasz dom się dopiero buduje więc zastanawiam się nad dylatacją między deskowaniem a pianą - dach - deskowanie, papa - ze szczeliną wentylacyjną przy kalenicy (na tym taśma kalenicowa) - początkowo rozpatrywaliśmy wyłącznie wełne. 
> Ale czytam i czytam i generalnie po postach Adama - izolacja na fundamecie będzie perlit, styropian na elewacji zgodnie z "przpisem" Adama - czyli na ceramike warstwa kleju a na to styropian na pianke,... No i teraz rozważamy pianke na poddasze. 
> Ale mam problem - będzie pianka po połaci dachu do kalenicy - mamy dach dwuspadowy więc nad poddaszem użytkowym jest strych, no i na stropie nad głową mamy płyty OSB i teraz nie wiem czy dać tę piankę po całej połaci i dodatkowo między KG a płytą OSB na stropie?
> Może ktoś podpowie?


jeżeli stryszek ma być nie ogrzewany to nie ma sensu go ocieplać, chyba że planujesz być częstym gościem na tym stryszku to możesz go trochę ocieplić, ja na strychu będe miał graciarnię na przedmioty po które wchodzi się sporadycznie typu - leżaki- pudła- zabawki z których dziecko wyrosło  itd...itd
18 cm pianki otwarto komórkowej to trochę mało- pobaw się jakimś kalkulatorem ciepła to zobaczysz że dobra wełna jest cieplejsza od tej pianki a 4 razy tańsza, wydając 60zł na m2 ocieplenia przy wełnie masz około 2razy cieplej co przy piance. 18cm pianki to współczynnik u=0.2  ja mam u=0,1 a na wełnę wydałem około 50zł za m2

----------


## Justyna P

Nie chciałabym się wdawać w dyskusje na temat kosztów - ale może dodam, że ocieplenie nam najprawdopodobniej ktoś musi zrobić. I tak jak liczymy wełne to położenie ocieplenia i zrobienie poddasza na gotowo - sam koszt robocizny - położenie wełny, zrobienie zabudowy kg oraz gładź - robocizna minimum, minimum to 40-45 zł, średnie wynagrodzenie to 80 zł. Mówię o zebranych ofertach - dodam, że firmy z polecenia zresztą tutaj na forum. Więc naprawdę ciężko mi porównać koszt pianki i wełny. Początkowo zakładaliśmy 30 wełny o obniżonej lambdzie ale tak jak pisze majka zależy mi żeby zniejszyć grupość tej warstwy. 
Co do strychu to też ma pełnić taką funkcje jak u Ciebie. W szczególności na stropie nie moge sobie pozwolić na 30 wełny. Bo wysokość poddasza wyszła by zbyt mała.

----------


## Justyna P

W sumie nie chce zaśmiecać wątku dyskusją na temat cen. Wiem, że do 60 zł trzeba dodać koszt zabudowy. Generalnie mam wycene na gotowo z materiałem za 20cm wełny na 130zł. Tak wychodzi ok 140 zł (pianka plus 4cm zamkniętokomorowa oraz kg plus gładź). Generalnie zbierając wyceny uważam, że to nie jest duża różnica, która by mnie wręcz odstaraszała od pianki (dlatego, że jest dwa razy drożej). Inna sprawa jakby pianka była dwukrotnie droższ - wybaczcie z całym szacunkiem ale ja dużej różnicy nie widze. Co innego jakbyśmy to wykonywali we własnym zakresie (oczywiście wełne) - wówczas nawet 40zł (najniższa stawka za 1m2 robocizny za ociepleni poddasza na gotowo z kg) * 200 m2 to jest kolosalna różnica. No ale cóż mój mąż złoty człowiek - lecz czasu brak i tak pozwalam mu zrobić samodzielnie dużo rzeczy w domku jak na możliwości czasowe oczywiście.

----------


## mar1982kaz

> W sumie nie chce zaśmiecać wątku dyskusją na temat cen. Wiem, że do 60 zł trzeba dodać koszt zabudowy. Generalnie mam wycene na gotowo z materiałem za 20cm wełny na 130zł. Tak wychodzi ok 140 zł (pianka plus 4cm zamkniętokomorowa oraz kg plus gładź). Generalnie zbierając wyceny uważam, że to nie jest duża różnica, która by mnie wręcz odstaraszała od pianki (dlatego, że jest dwa razy drożej). Inna sprawa jakby pianka była dwukrotnie droższ - wybaczcie z całym szacunkiem ale ja dużej różnicy nie widze. Co innego jakbyśmy to wykonywali we własnym zakresie (oczywiście wełne) - wówczas nawet 40zł (najniższa stawka za 1m2 robocizny za ociepleni poddasza na gotowo z kg) * 200 m2 to jest kolosalna różnica. No ale cóż mój mąż złoty człowiek - lecz czasu brak i tak pozwalam mu zrobić samodzielnie dużo rzeczy w domku jak na możliwości czasowe oczywiście.


 u mnie materiał za całość (wełna, karton gips stelaż folie itd) wyszedł wyszedł około 70zł za m2 - wszystkie materiały użyłem z górnej półki, grubość wełny 30cm w skosach i 40cm w suficie, gdyby doliczyć do tego robocizne czyli 40zł to by wyszło około 110zł przy współczynniku 0,1- tobie wyjdzie współczynnik około 0,15 a wydasz pewnie około 140zł za m2...............wniosek jest jeden..... masz zimniej, za droższą cenę !

----------


## autorus

mi tez proponowano wełnę na zewnątrz, niestety jest to wyjątkowo nietrafiony pomysł i go odrzuciłem. Została pianka zamknięto komórkowa.

----------


## Justyna P

Naprawde pisałam, że nie chce wdawać się w dyskusje na temat cen. Bo zaśmiecamy pożyteczny wątek. 
Jak mam wycenę za piankę (60zł za 18 cm otwartokomorowej oraz 40 zł za 4 cm zamkniętokomorowej) czyli 100 zł za piane. Jeżeli wycene miałam najniższą za 40 zł ocieplenie plus karton gips plus gładź - robocizna to rozumie, że teraz wg Twoich wyliczeń będę musiała zapłacić tyle samo za sam kg i przeszpachlowanie a dodetego jeszcze materiał? Hm. Generalnie to nie ma sensu. 
Może po prostu jak będe miała zrobione za ok 2 miesiące napisze ile metrów połaci, poddasza oraz cena jaka wyszła. I tak będzie chyba najlepiej. 
A szanownych forumowiczów proszę żeby podpowiedzieli czy ocieplać po połaci, czy po połaci i po stropie (między poddaszem użytkowym i nieużytkowym) i ta rzecz się tyczy zarówno pianki jak i wełny. 
A tych którzy tu zaglądają i przećwiczyli temat piany - proszę o podzielenie się namiarami na wykonawce. 
Czytam i czytam posty na temat pur a wełna i z całym szacunkiem ale zamiast konkretów wszyscy tylko udowadniają że piana jest znacznie droższa od wełny z górnej półki. 
A ja chciałabym więcej praktycznych porad. Np podpowiedzi na moją wątpliwość. Gdyż zadaje to pytanie specjalistom od wełny (wykonawcom i budowlańcom) i nikt mi nie chce rzeczowo odpowiedzieć na proste pytanie - jak położyć te nieszczęsne ocieplenie - oczywiście z podaniem plusów i minusów.

----------


## Justyna P

No właśnie - dziękuje za rzeczową odpowiedź. Zatem moje kolejne pytanie. Nie mogę dać na strop 40 cm bo zostanie mi niecałe 2,5 wysokości. Więc myśląc o wełnie zastanawiałam się czy nie dać 30 cm na skosy poddasza użytkowego plus na stropie między jętki mamy chyba 17 cm. i dodatkowo na skosy na poddaszu nieużytkowym nie 30 tylko np. między krokwie z dylatacją wejdzie mi 15cm plus ewentualnie 5 cm. na krokwie. Czy tak wg ciebie byłoby ok. Gdyż tak jak mówie nie mogę dać na strop 30 bądź 40 cm bo na poddaszu chodziłabym po kolanach. Nasz architekt poszedł po bandzie i to są skutki.

----------


## kaszpir007

Ja mam jeszcze niższe poddasze ...
U mnie po lekkim zmianach będę miał w najwyższym punkcie około 2,1-2,2m ..
Dodatkowo spore skosy ...

Mimo to zdecydowałem dać 30cm wełny (15+15) bo wolę stracić trochę na metrażu niż później więcej płacić za ogrzewanie ...

----------


## Justyna P

Hm poddasze z założenia użytkowe takie niskie? Ja się nie znam wiele domów nie widziałam.

----------


## jarpo

> Struktura pianki otwartokomórkowej jak juz sama jej nazwa wskazuje, posiada otwartą strukturę komórek i świetnie współpracuje z drewnem . Inaczej może wyglądac sprawa jeśli zastosuje się system zamkniętokomórkowy, jednak tu w każdym przypadku wcześniej czy później na styku drewno - piana powstaną pęknięcia.
> Dlatego powinno zastosować się system mieszany tzn. do wysokości krokwi system otwartokomórkowy i poniżej system zamkniętokomórkowy. Elastyczność i paroprzepuszczalność systemu otwartokomórkowego pozwala na pracę mechaniczną systemu zamkniętokomórkowego bez jakichkolwiek pęknieć, ponieważ będą niwelowane poprzez system otwartokomórkowy, który jest bardzo sprężysty. Dodatkowo piana otwartokomórkowa bardzo dobrze współpracuje z drewnem, ponieważ jest paroprzepuszczalna. System zamkniętokomórkowy tworzy barierę dla dyfuzji pary wodnej z wnętrza pomieszczenia już na swojej zewnętrznej strukturze. Dalej można rozmawiać juz tylko o wentylacji.
> 
> Na chwilę obecną 100% firm stosujących systemy natrysku pian, nie rozumie tego problemu, a wręcz bardzo nie rozumie, ponieważ proponują zastosowanie systemu odwrotnego tj. system zamkniętokomórkowy jako pierwszy i otwartokomórkowy jako drugi t.j. wewnętrzny. Jednym słowem odwracają problem do góry nogami. W takim systemie bariera dla dyfuzji pary wodnej powstaje na granicy tych dwóch rodzajów pian i tworzy się punkt rosy, sprawiając, że U przegrody możemy traktować z pominięciem systemu otwartokomórkowego. To właśnie para wodna zawarta w powietrzu wewnętrznym przenosi KW, które wytworzymy, zgodnie z prawami fizyki tylko w jednym kierunku. Wykonawcy na siłę próbują walczyć nie z tym wrogiem co trzeba.


Witam serdecznie!
Jestem laikiem, więc nie krzyczcie na mnie, że pytam o rzeczy oczywiste. Rozumiem, że pianka otwarto komórkowa powinna być odizolowana od wilgoci przedostającej sie z pomieszczenia. Proponujecie, jako taką barierę zastosować piankę zamknięto komórkową. Czy nie można w takim razie zrobić tak jak przy wełnie a mianowicie pod karton gips zastosować folię? Byłoby to z pewnością dużo taniej. Ze względu na to, że chcę maksymalnie wykorzystać wysokość poddasza (jest nisko) rozważam zamiast wełny zastosować piankę. W miejsce drugiej warstwy pianki zamknięto komórkowej możnaby zrobić pierwszą warstwę (otwartą) odpowiednio grubszą a na to folia i karton gips? Czy to byłoby bledem? 
Dach mam zadeskowany i zapapowany. Modernizacje dachu robiłem dwa tygodnie temu. Więźba została stara (była w bardzo dobrym stanie) nowe są tylko deski (w miarę suche) i papa.

----------


## adam_mk

A zrobisz folię szczelną na 50 lat dla powietrza i wody?
Bo widzisz....
Wszyscy to próbują zrobić i gówniato im wychodzi...

Adam M.

----------


## Justyna P

W sumie dzięki Adamie, że odpisałeś koledze. Mi goście od pianki właśnie zaproponowali żeby zamiast zmkniętokomorowej jak pisałeś we wcześniejszych postać dać folie. Ale właśnie też z tych względów do mnie to nie przemawia.

----------


## autorus

jeśli chodzi o sprawy piankowe to co pisze kolega Adam bardziej mnie przekonuje.

----------


## Justyna P

Ocieplam poddasze użytkowe - nie mamy parterówki, nasz domek jest z poddaszem użytkowym. Nad poddaszem użytkowym, strop i poddasze nieużytkowe (tam to póki co w najwyższym miejscu można stanąć na baczność) - stąd moje pytania właśnie tego dotyczyły ocieplenia skosów na poddaszu użytkowym, stropu - jak dam 30cm wełny bądź 40 jak co poniektórzy to będzie problem, plus ocieplenie poddasza nieużytkowego. Niby są dwie techniki ocieplenia - po połaci lub po skosach i stropie(w sumie pisał o tym kilka postów wcześniej mpoplaw), a ja pytam o łączenie tych dwóch rozwiązań, żeby na stropie nie dać takiej grubej wartswy - tylko na grubość jętek. Co prawda nieprofesjonalnie się wyrażam ale miałam wrażenie że jest to zrozumiałe  :smile:  Niektórzy nie rozumieją moich intencji - pisałam, że domek bedzie dobrze zaizolowany - przynajmniej drąże tematy izolacji żeby zrobić to jak najlepiej (dodam, że naukę fizyki skończyłam na etapie 8 klasy podstawówki). Więc naprawdę staram się żeby wszystko zrozumieć. Posty Adama_MK do mnie przemawiają, czytam je od kilku miesięcy - staram się ze zrozumieniem  :wink:  Część propozycji będziemy u siebie stosować. Teraz pewnie wybrałabym pewnie zupełnie inne technologi - fundament, ściany itp. Ale teraz już pewnych rzeczy nie zmienimy SSZ osiągnięty więc teraz staramy się jak najlepiej zaizolować.

----------


## autorus

Jesli ktoś zna leprze miejsce na zadanie tego pytania to poprosze o link do tematu.

Chodzi mi o pianki zamknieto komórkowe. 
Konkretnie znalazłem juz takie:

1) 35kg/m3
2) 50kg/m3
3) 60kg/m3

Jakie to ma znaczenie? Od razu podpowiem ze im cięższa tym droższa.

----------


## Tomek B..

> Jesli ktoś zna leprze miejsce na zadanie tego pytania to poprosze o link do tematu.
> 
> Chodzi mi o pianki zamknieto komórkowe. 
> Konkretnie znalazłem juz takie:
> 
> 1) 35kg/m3
> 2) 50kg/m3
> 3) 60kg/m3
> 
> Jakie to ma znaczenie? Od razu podpowiem ze im cięższa tym droższa.


Autorus cięższe pianki mogą przenosić większe obciążenia.
Wszystko zależy jednak od reakcji procesu spieniania, użytego katalizatora itp. Przy produkcji materacy stosuje się pianki o gęstości około 100kg/m3 a są miękkie i spreżyste.
Z polimerami można wyprawiać różne rzeczy.

----------


## adam_mk

autorus
Postaw pytanie.
O co, tak dokładniej, Ci chodzi w sprawie tych pianek?

Adam M.

----------


## Justyna P

Moje przemyślenia szły właśnie w takim kierunku - dzięki za podpowiedź. 
Mam pytanie czy osoby, które na początku wątku rozpatrywały łączenie otwarto i zamknięto komówrkowej piany - wykonały lub zdecydowały się na takie rozwiązanie. Rozmawialiśmy z trzema wykonawcami od pianki pur - piana amerykańska, kanadyjska i hiszpańska. W sumie każdy z nich nie był przekonany do takiego rozwiązania, w tym - jedni stanowczo nam odmówili wykonania takiego połączenia twierdząc, że już widzieli domek z zamkniętokomórkową w środku domu gdzie wilgoć się zbierała i pojawiał się grzyb pomimo sprawnej wentylacji mechanicznej.

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Moje przemyślenia szły właśnie w takim kierunku - dzięki za podpowiedź. 
> Mam pytanie czy osoby, które na początku wątku rozpatrywały łączenie otwarto i zamknięto komówrkowej piany - wykonały lub zdecydowały się na takie rozwiązanie. Rozmawialiśmy z trzema wykonawcami od pianki pur - piana amerykańska, kanadyjska i hiszpańska. W sumie każdy z nich nie był przekonany do takiego rozwiązania, w tym - jedni stanowczo nam odmówili wykonania takiego połączenia twierdząc, że już widzieli domek z zamkniętokomórkową w środku domu gdzie wilgoć się zbierała i pojawiał się grzyb pomimo sprawnej wentylacji mechanicznej.


jakieś głupoty ci naopowiadali bo nawet robiąc wełną montujesz paroizolacje (specjalną folię) która ma za zadanie niedopuścić wilgoci do warstwy ocieplenia. to samo dotyczy się pianki bo gdy dopuścisz do choćby minimalnego zawilgocenia pianki otwartokom. to traci ona swoje parametry cieplne  a gdy dodatkowo nie ma żadnej szczeliny wentylacyjnej mogą wyrosnąć grzybki. Jest to jeden z wielu problemów które nie potrafiłem rozwiązać dlatego zrezygnowałem z pianki.

----------


## Tomek B..

> Moje przemyślenia szły właśnie w takim kierunku - dzięki za podpowiedź. 
> Mam pytanie czy osoby, które na początku wątku rozpatrywały łączenie otwarto i zamknięto komówrkowej piany - wykonały lub zdecydowały się na takie rozwiązanie. Rozmawialiśmy z trzema wykonawcami od pianki pur - piana amerykańska, kanadyjska i hiszpańska. W sumie każdy z nich nie był przekonany do takiego rozwiązania, w tym - jedni stanowczo nam odmówili wykonania takiego połączenia twierdząc, że już widzieli domek z zamkniętokomórkową w środku domu gdzie wilgoć się zbierała i pojawiał się grzyb pomimo sprawnej wentylacji mechanicznej.


Rozważałem połączenie pianki otwartokomórkowej i zamkniętokomórkowej od samego początku. Dość dużo czasu spędziłem na tym aby jak to Adam mówi łopatą wyłożyć dlaczego tak chcę. Wykonawca w końcu się zgodził, za tydzień zakończę ocieplenie poddasza.
Nie rozumiem tego podziału pianek na amerykańskie, kanadyjskie, hiszpańskie, a naszych polskich nie ma? Są i to bardzo dobrze dostosowane do warunków atmosferycznych jakie u nas panują. Naprawdę wielką sztuką jest utrzymanie tego balona w ryzach wtedy,  kiedy jest to najbardziej konieczne, czyli kiedy  różnica pomiędzy ciśnieniem zewnętrznym a wewnętrznym wzrasta razem z gradientem temperatur.
Dlatego każdy podejmuje indywidualne decyzje na własnej budowie a to do czego zmierzamy to dopasowanie Naszego domu do naturalnych procesów fizycznych. Tym, którzy widzą grzyba przy sprawnie działającej wentylacji mechanicznej oraz dla tych, którzy widzą grzyba zbierającego się w więźbie dachowej gratuluję fachowości oraz dokonania rozsądnego wyboru w najważniejszym elemencie budynku.

----------


## Justyna P

Proszę jaśniej - naprawdę staram się zrozumieć. Jeden wykonawca jak pisałam korzysta z pianki polychem - ale robi bez agregatu na prądzie wykonawcy - problem wywalanie prądu. Stąd na targach budowlanych jakie były w gliwicach byli "specjaliści" właśnie od tych pianek. Zatem proszę doradź. Podaj propozycje. Bo widzę, że jesteś w temacie obeznany. Mamy świeży dach. Myśleliśmy o położeniu pianki tak żeby zostawić szczeline wentylacyjną między pianą a deskowaniem (dach - deskowanie, papa, dachówka - przy kalenicy taśma kalenicowa - nie papa). Ok 18 cm pianki otwartokomórkowej - między krokwie i cieńsza warstwa na krokwie - a na to cienka warstwa pianki zmkniętokomórkowej. 
No i kolejne moje pytanie rozumie, że w ten sposób na pewno po skosach na poddaszu użytkowym - tam mamy wentylacje grawitacyjną, potem na strop - między poddaszem użytkowym a nieużytkowym np 10-15 cm. 
No i na skosy na poddaszu nieużytkowym - wentylacja grawitacyjna - sama otwartokomórkowa 18 cm, czy też w połączeniu otwarto i zamknięta.
Bardzo proszę o propozycje. Ja się na tym poprostu nie znam choć próbuje. Przeczytałam ten wątek nie raz i nie potrafie znaleźć i uzyskać dokładnej odpowiedzi na moje wątpliwości.

----------


## Tomek B..

> Proszę jaśniej - naprawdę staram się zrozumieć. Jeden wykonawca jak pisałam korzysta z pianki polychem - ale robi bez agregatu na prądzie wykonawcy - problem wywalanie prądu. Stąd na targach budowlanych jakie były w gliwicach byli "specjaliści" właśnie od tych pianek. Zatem proszę doradź. Podaj propozycje. Bo widzę, że jesteś w temacie obeznany. Mamy świeży dach. Myśleliśmy o położeniu pianki tak żeby zostawić szczeline wentylacyjną między pianą a deskowaniem (dach - deskowanie, papa, dachówka - przy kalenicy taśma kalenicowa - nie papa). Ok 18 cm pianki otwartokomórkowej - między krokwie i cieńsza warstwa na krokwie - a na to cienka warstwa pianki zmkniętokomórkowej. 
> No i kolejne moje pytanie rozumie, że w ten sposób na pewno po skosach na poddaszu użytkowym - tam mamy wentylacje grawitacyjną, potem na strop - między poddaszem użytkowym a nieużytkowym np 10-15 cm. 
> No i na skosy na poddaszu nieużytkowym - wentylacja grawitacyjna - sama otwartokomórkowa 18 cm, czy też w połączeniu otwarto i zamknięta.
> Bardzo proszę o propozycje. Ja się na tym poprostu nie znam choć próbuje. Przeczytałam ten wątek nie raz i nie potrafie znaleźć i uzyskać dokładnej odpowiedzi na moje wątpliwości.


Trudno mi doradzić w związku z tym, że będzie wentylacja grawitacyjna. Będą to ektremalnie ciepłe przegrody z niekontrolowaną ucieczką ciepła. Musisz zdecydować sama i pogodzić wszystkie systemy w budowanym domu. Jeśli definitywnie ma być tylko wentylacja grawitacyjna, to naprawdę trzeba się zastanowić nad sensem inwestycji.

Zajrzałem do dziennika budowy i widzę, że jednak będzie wentylacja mechaniczna. Dlaczego zdecydowaliście się pominąć poddasze użytkowe i chcecie zastosować tam wentylację grawitacyjną?

----------


## Justyna P

No właśnie wentylacje mechaniczną mamy w całym domu. Nasze poddasze nieużytkowe to tak naprawdę taki stryszek - klamociarnia - wysokość ok 1,7 w najwyższym miejscu może 1,8 - i nie wiem co z tym zrobić. Tam idą np. kanały wentylacyjne. Ale jako tako nie ma wywiewów. Tak zaprojektowano nam system rekuperacji w domu. 
Więc na tym strychu nieużytkowym działa sobie wentylacja grawitacyjna - i tak musimy dorobić kratke.
Trochę się obawiam jak tam dodam zamkniętokomórkową to czy tam nie będę miała problemów z wilgocią. Myślałam żeby tam ewentualnie skończyć na otwartokomórkowej. 
Czyli skosy na poddaszu użytkowym otwaro plus zamknięto, nie wiem co ze stropem, no i na poddaszu użytkowym tylko otwarto. Tylko jeden facet od ocieplenia napisał coś o ciągłości izolacji "teori ołówka - czy cuś".

----------


## Tomek B..

> No właśnie wentylacje mechaniczną mamy w całym domu. Nasze poddasze nieużytkowe to tak naprawdę taki stryszek - klamociarnia - wysokość ok 1,7 w najwyższym miejscu może 1,8 - i nie wiem co z tym zrobić. Tam idą np. kanały wentylacyjne. Ale jako tako nie ma wywiewów. Tak zaprojektowano nam system rekuperacji w domu. 
> Więc na tym strychu nieużytkowym działa sobie wentylacja grawitacyjna - i tak musimy dorobić kratke.
> Trochę się obawiam jak tam dodam zamkniętokomórkową to czy tam nie będę miała problemów z wilgocią. Myślałam żeby tam ewentualnie skończyć na otwartokomórkowej. 
> Czyli skosy na poddaszu użytkowym otwaro plus zamknięto, nie wiem co ze stropem, no i na poddaszu użytkowym tylko otwarto. Tylko jeden facet od ocieplenia napisał coś o ciągłości izolacji "teori ołówka - czy cuś".


Czyli na tym nieużytkowym strychu musisz zrobić 2 kratki wentylacyjne poprzez które będzie dochodziło do cyrkulacji powietrza tylko wewnatrz tego pomieszczenia. Jedna kratka nie załatwi sprawy.

----------


## adam_mk

Justyna P

A Ty, oczywiście, będziesz na złość rodzinie i całemu światu AKURAT TAM robiła pranie, wylegiwała się w wannie i rozlewała wiadra wody?
 :Lol: 
KTO ma tam te nadmiary wilgoci zawlec?
To wilgoć BYTOWA.
Powstaje, jak się tam PRZEBYWA STALE.
Nie wtedy, jak tam zajrzysz po co potrzebnego... czasem... choinkę, bombki czy coś takiego.

Adam M.

----------


## Ahya

Pytanie z serii - "A nie da się tego wszystkiego połączyć?"

No właśnie a czy nie da się połączyć obu systemów? Tzn. dla wielbicieli wełny - wełna między krokwie + jak kto chce i na krokwie, potem jaka folia, aby piana mogła się czego przyczepić i na to cienko pur zamknięto-komórkowy? Wyjdzie taniej jak za sam pur, warstwy podobne w swej specyfice (pur zamknie drogę wilgoci z pomieszczeń, a drewno będzie miało kontakt z materiałem elastycznym i przepuszczającym wilgoć). Co wy na to?

----------


## adam_mk

Nam - to się to podoba, ale...
Znajdź kogoś, co przyjedzie z całym nabojem do Ciebie zarobić jaki 1000zł.
Tak się nie robi nie dlatego - że to jest złe...
Tak się nie robi - bo to się robiącym nie opłaca, a Ty nie masz sprzętu za marne 100 000zł.

No i jak zwykle - jesteśmy... w lesie... (pomysłów)...

Adam M.

----------


## Justyna P

Dziękuje Adamie - mam rozumieć, że po całej połaci dachu otwartokomórkowa a na to zamkniętokomórkowa  :smile:  Ok rozumie.
Co do przychodzenia piankowców po 1 000zł - zagadza się nam w sumie każdy podkreślał że ważne żeby miał co piankować. Bo jak ktoś chce żeby zapiankować tylko w jednym pomieszczeniu - bo tak. To im się to nie opłaca przywozić sprzęt itp. Więc cena zależy od powierzchni im większa tym większe pole do popisu na negocjowanie ceny. Nam np jeden wykonawca powiedział, że jak już przyjedzie położyć otwartokomórkową to za zamknięto policzy nam tylko za zużyty materiał. Więc trudno mu określić np ile to wyjdzie za m2. Tak samo zazwyczaj mówili cenę za 15 cm, jak chcesz 18 to zazwyczaj doliczali tylko te 3 cm dodatkowe zużytego materiału. 
Pozdrawiam,

----------


## damian88

witam . 

czy do rozprowadzenia tej pianki potrzebny jest prąd na budowie . czy oni maja jakiś agregat w samochodzie to tego . na razie mam tylko prąd budowlany 5kW . proszę o odp jak to urządzenie działa .pozdrawiam

----------


## autorus

z tego co pamiętam z ofert to za dodatkową opłatą mają agregat.

----------


## Justyna P

Mają agregat - bez dopłaty - tzn. w cenie  :wink:

----------


## Justyna P

Pytanie - czy robić między deskowaniem a pianką szczelinę wentylacyjną cały czas nie daje mi to spokoju - świeży dach?
Generalnie ci wszyscy fachowcy to koncentrują się żeby przyjechać i położyć pianke i tyle. Stwierdzają że kładą na deski i że drewno będzie oddychać. Będzie oddychać? Wilgoć z więźby mi odparuje jak pianka otwartokomórkowa będzie bezpośredmnio na deski?

----------


## adam_mk

Prawie prawda, ale nieprawda!

Jak upchasz próbki w jaką aparaturę co opory cieplne mierzy - to masz rację.
Ale...
Jak masz to zastosować - to już nie.
Bo?
Bo pianka nakładana natryskowo włazi w każdą szczelinkę, rozpiera się w niej i klei do wszystkiego dając SZCZELNE (no względnie szczelne) warstwy.
Wełną tego nie uzyskasz!
Było już o tym tysiąc razy...

Justyna P
Z tej więźby kapie? Leje się?
Podejrzewam, że jest podsuszona...
Ja dałbym wprost na dechy.
Jakby nie patrzeć - też doszczelniają dom.
Utrudniają (ale nie uniemożliwiają!) wywiewanie ciepłego powietrza.
Drewno otulone tą pianką z czasem samo się wystabilizuje (wilgotnościowo) i dojdzie do równowagi z otoczeniem.
Nie robiłbym w tym ociepleniu dodatkowych kanałów psujących zamysł ocieplania.

Adam M.

----------


## Justyna P

Dzięki dla mnie Twoja słowa to wyrocznia więc będzie prosto na deski.

Mam wycene pianki 18 cm otwartokomórkowej
tecnopol - 69 zł m2
icynene (icypol) - 88 zł m2 (masakrycznie drogo - co prawda chwalą się atestami itp itd)
Ale różnica w cenie jest masakryczna.

----------


## rosomakx4

Mpoplaw - a masz takie zdjęcia z dnia zakończenia ocieplania wełną i np 10 lat później ?
Firma która sprzedaje icyene daje Ci taką gwarancje, bodaj dożywotnio, sądzisz że wełna wytrzyma w stanie nie zmienionym 30-40 lat?
Jeśli nie masz takich zdjęć to nie pier***l mi tu o dowodach i wepchaj se tą wełne w taki brązowy otwór między nogami, pewnie doznasz ekstazy w swoim uwiebieniu do wełny
Jeśli kogoś stać i parametry pianki mu pasują to daj to komuś zrobić a Ty naucz się pokory bo wydajesz się kimś kto zjadł wszystkie rozumy i wie najlepiej.

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Mpoplaw - a masz takie zdjęcia z dnia zakończenia ocieplania wełną i np 10 lat później ?
> Firma która sprzedaje icyene daje Ci taką gwarancje, bodaj dożywotnio, sądzisz że wełna wytrzyma w stanie nie zmienionym 30-40 lat?
> Jeśli nie masz takich zdjęć to nie pier***l mi tu o dowodach i wepchaj se tą wełne w taki brązowy otwór między nogami, pewnie doznasz ekstazy w swoim uwiebieniu do wełny
> Jeśli kogoś stać i parametry pianki mu pasują to daj to komuś zrobić a Ty naucz się pokory bo wydajesz się kimś kto zjadł wszystkie rozumy i wie najlepiej.


przecież nie od dziś wiadomo że pianka traci swoje właściwości, trzeba pamiętać że gaz który wytwarza się przy rozprężaniu pianki z upływem lat się ulatnia i jest zastępowany przez powietrze co znacznie obniża właściwości cieplne pianki , jest to nawet zapisane w karcie produktu...no ale jak ktoś nie umie czytać to pisze  takie bzdury jak powyżej

----------


## rosomakx4

> przecież nie od dziś wiadomo że pianka traci swoje właściwości, trzeba pamiętać że gaz który wytwarza się przy rozprężaniu pianki z upływem lat się ulatnia i jest zastępowany przez powietrze co znacznie obniża właściwości cieplne pianki , jest to nawet zapisane w karcie produktu...no ale jak ktoś nie umie czytać to pisze  takie bzdury jak powyżej


Po pierwsze mówimy tu o piance otwartokomórkowej, ta nie pęka i nie ma z nią problemów o których piszesz
Dwa, na skutecznaizolacja.pl jasno i wyraźnie napisane jest o materiale który nie zmienia swoich właściwości przez całe życie obiektu
Przy okazji, chłonięcie wody w tej pianie też jest na dobrym poziomie , są piany które chłoną ponad 10 razy tyle (np selection 500) 
Prawde mówiąc najlepiej byłoby mieć możliwość wpakowania piany i wełny do dwóch identycznych domów i po latach stwierdzić co i jak się zachowują
Niestety nie mamy tej możliwości dlatego wybieram rozwiązanie które moim zdaniem jest lepsze, zresztą nie tylko moim
Wełna swoje cudowne parametry osiągnięte w warunkach laboratoryjnych których żaden producent nie gwarantuje już w warunkach domowych, nie mówiąc o jakiejkolwiek gwarancji, ma jedną zalete - cene. I nie pisze nigdzie że jest zła, bo pewnie taki Rockton proporcjonalnie do ceny to dobry materiał, podkreślam dobry -w moim mniemaniu piana jest lepsza, nie cieplejsza -lepsza, szczelniejsza, co w budownictwie energooszczędnym nie pozostaje bez znaczenia. Cena wełny pomimo że stosunkowo niska mnie nie przekonuje, stąd wybór piany, stać mnie na nią i jestem głęboko przekonany że jest lepsza i co dla mnie równie wazne -trwalsza
I nie rozumię ludzi pokroju Mpoplaw wmawiającym innym że tylko ich wybór jest słuszny, a przy tym strasznie naiwny
I to wyczulenie na narzekania na piane - oczywiście twardą, której nie powinno się używać do ocieplenia dachów gdzie ciągle więźba pracuje
Może czas poszukać cech których wełna nie posiada i  przeanalizować je na spokojnie

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Po pierwsze mówimy tu o piance otwartokomórkowej, ta nie pęka i nie ma z nią problemów o których piszesz
> Dwa, na skutecznaizolacja.pl jasno i wyraźnie napisane jest o materiale który nie zmienia swoich właściwości przez całe życie obiektu
> Przy okazji, chłonięcie wody w tej pianie też jest na dobrym poziomie , są piany które chłoną ponad 10 razy tyle (np selection 500) 
> Prawde mówiąc najlepiej byłoby mieć możliwość wpakowania piany i wełny do dwóch identycznych domów i po latach stwierdzić co i jak się zachowują
> Niestety nie mamy tej możliwości dlatego wybieram rozwiązanie które moim zdaniem jest lepsze, zresztą nie tylko moim
> Wełna swoje cudowne parametry osiągnięte w warunkach laboratoryjnych których żaden producent nie gwarantuje już w warunkach domowych, nie mówiąc o jakiejkolwiek gwarancji, ma jedną zalete - cene. I nie pisze nigdzie że jest zła, bo pewnie taki Rockton proporcjonalnie do ceny to dobry materiał, podkreślam dobry -w moim mniemaniu piana jest lepsza, nie cieplejsza -lepsza, szczelniejsza, co w budownictwie energooszczędnym nie pozostaje bez znaczenia. Cena wełny pomimo że stosunkowo niska mnie nie przekonuje, stąd wybór piany, stać mnie na nią i jestem głęboko przekonany że jest lepsza i co dla mnie równie wazne -trwalsza
> I nie rozumię ludzi pokroju Mpoplaw wmawiającym innym że tylko ich wybór jest słuszny, a przy tym strasznie naiwny
> I to wyczulenie na narzekania na piane - oczywiście twardą, której nie powinno się używać do ocieplenia dachów gdzie ciągle więźba pracuje
> Może czas poszukać cech których wełna nie posiada i  przeanalizować je na spokojnie


to powiedz mi jedną rzecz, skoro twierdzisz że piana to super materiał do izolacji to ile trzeba jej prysnąć żeby uzyskać u=0,1 czyli takie jakie powinno być w domu mocno energooszczędnym/pasywnym bo z tego co wiem to otwartokom. nie jest wcale taka ciepła, podaj parametry, grubość i cenę za 1cm natrysku a nie toeretyzuj.? Piana otwartokomórkowa również chłonie wilgoć tracąc swoje parametry, dlatego sporo osób natryskuje na nią dodatkową warstwę zamkniętokom. 
Napisz mi proszę w jaki sposób moja wełna straciła swoje magiczne właściwości, przy szczelnym dachu, szczelinie wentylacyjnej między deskami a wełną, i szczelnej paroizolacji- miejscami wełna kładzona w trzech warstwach(sufit) średnio za m2 zapłaciłem za wełnę 45zł - jedna z najdroższych wełen, włókna bardzo sprężyste  moje u=0,1(skosy)   u=0,08(sufit). skonfrontujmy to ocieplenie z pianką, którą ty chcesz użyć. Napisz jaki współczynnik chcesz osiągnąć, bo może okazać się że pomimo iż będziesz miał szczelnie to współczynnik U będzie na poziomie zwykłego domu i z miejsca odpadasz z budownictwa energooszczędnego. Czekamy  na liczby i fakty!

----------


## rosomakx4

Widzisz, ślepo wierzysz liczbom, zapominasz o tym że to tylko laboratorium, zapominasz o zjawisku konwekcji i o mostkach termicznych, adhezja czy coś takiego - trudne słowo, coś co zwie się przyleganiem, w pianie bardzo silne w wełnie nie istnieje.
Masz wełne to miej, ja Cie nie przekonuje do piany, ale daj spokój tym którzy rozumieją zalety piany nad wełną
Po co mi piękne U skoro zapominamy o szczelności.
A jeśli chodzi o piane to planuje 20 cm otwartokomórkowej, nie myślałem w ogóle o zamkniętokomórkowej
Krokwie mam 24 cm, więc miejsce jeszcze będzie, koszt ok 80 zł brutto za metr

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Widzisz, ślepo wierzysz liczbom, zapominasz o tym że to tylko laboratorium, zapominasz o zjawisku konwekcji i o mostkach termicznych, adhezja czy coś takiego - trudne słowo, coś co zwie się przyleganiem, w pianie bardzo silne w wełnie nie istnieje.
> Masz wełne to miej, ja Cie nie przekonuje do piany, ale daj spokój tym którzy rozumieją zalety piany nad wełną
> Po co mi piękne U skoro zapominamy o szczelności.
> A jeśli chodzi o piane to planuje 20 cm otwartokomórkowej, nie myślałem w ogóle o zamkniętokomórkowej
> Krokwie mam 24 cm, więc miejsce jeszcze będzie, koszt ok 80 zł brutto za metr


Widzę że strasznie unikasz liczb, podanych w karcie twojego produktu, więc zrobię to za ciebie otóż przy 20cm twój współczynnik będzie na poziomie 0,18  czyli dwa razy gorszy  od mojego za prawie podwójną cenę, nawet jak za 50 lat moja wełna straci o połowę swoje właściwości (w co wątpie) to i tak nie będę miał zimniej od ciebie, a  skoro twierdzisz że ułożenie wełny w dwóch/trzech warstwach na mijankę+ folia paroizolacyjna jest nie szczelne to tylko twoje zdanie. 
PS - a propo tródnych słów to moja wełna jest hydrofobizowana co oznacza że nie chłonie wilgoci gdyż zainpregnowana jest specjalnymi olejami mineralnymi.
wiesz ja też byłem już prawie zdecydowany na ocieplenie pianką ale po przeczytaniu i przeanalizowaniu danych dotyczących pianki to okazało się że oprócz szybkości wykonania izolacji ma same minusy z ceną na czele.
jak zrobisz sobie OZC swojego budynku przy 20cm tej pianki to zrozumiesz że masz zwykły domek za cenę dwa razy większą niż domy pasywne ocieplone wełną. tyle w tym temacie i nie ma co oszukiwać niedoświadczonych osób że pianka jest taka  super ciepła,

PS2.- jak chcesz prysnąć tylko między krokwie to dopiero będziesz miał mostki!!!! przecież drewno ma o wiele słabsze parametry izolacyjne niż pianka,wełna czy styro. dlatego w nowoczesnym budownictwie wymagane jest by stosować dodatkową warstwę izolacji pod krokwiami w celu wyeliminowania mostków związanych z parametrami przenikania ciepła przez drewno.

----------


## rosomakx4

Słuchaj, napisałem Ci jak masz i kochasz wełne to sobie miej, NIE INTERESUJĄ mnie suche cyfry z laboratorium bo w warunkach budowlanych są nie do osiągnięcia podobnie jak utrzymanie ich przez dłuższy czas, natomiast Ty ciągle unikasz tematu konwekcji a tą drogą ucieka sporo ciepła, pozatym każda szmatka zwana folią paroizolacyjną też traci właściwości - NIESTETY!
I nie wiem kto Ci powiedział że na krokwie niczego nie zamierzam pryskać, ba ja nawet zastanawiam sie nad stelażem i założeniem 10-15 cm wełny pomiędzy krokwie w bloczkach typu toprock, i 5-7 cm na krokwie siakiejś rewelacyjnej wełny i ew reszte ocieplenia (wtedy tylko 10 cm pomiędzy krokwie)
Mam 3 warstwy, mam szczelnie i mam ciepło. Koszt ok 65 zł za piane, wełna niecałe 15 zł pierwsza warstwa + nie wiem ile za drugą dajmy na to 10 zł , + stelaże+ folia aluminiowa + czas i moja cierpliwość+ pomocnik

Toprock proporcjonalnie do ceny ma naprawde dobre parametry. temat szczelności załatwia mi np 15 cm pianki
I Prosze Cie nie licz mi jakie będe miał U dachu przy  rozwiązaniu 15 cm pianki i 15 cm wełny
Decyzji jeszcze nie podjąłem, być może takie połączenie ma wady , póki co rozważam za i przeciw

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Słuchaj, napisałem Ci jak masz i kochasz wełne to sobie miej, NIE INTERESUJĄ mnie suche cyfry z laboratorium bo w warunkach budowlanych są nie do osiągnięcia podobnie jak utrzymanie ich przez dłuższy czas, natomiast Ty ciągle unikasz tematu konwekcji a tą drogą ucieka sporo ciepła, pozatym każda szmatka zwana folią paroizolacyjną też traci właściwości - NIESTETY!
> I nie wiem kto Ci powiedział że na krokwie niczego nie zamierzam pryskać, ba ja nawet zastanawiam sie nad stelażem i założeniem 10-15 cm wełny pomiędzy krokwie w bloczkach typu toprock, i 5-7 cm na krokwie siakiejś rewelacyjnej wełny i ew reszte ocieplenia (wtedy tylko 10 cm pomiędzy krokwie)
> Mam 3 warstwy, mam szczelnie i mam ciepło. Koszt ok 65 zł za piane, wełna niecałe 15 zł pierwsza warstwa + nie wiem ile za drugą dajmy na to 10 zł , + stelaże+ folia aluminiowa + czas i moja cierpliwość+ pomocnik
> 
> Toprock proporcjonalnie do ceny ma naprawde dobre parametry. temat szczelności załatwia mi np 15 cm pianki
> I Prosze Cie nie licz mi jakie będe miał U dachu przy  rozwiązaniu 15 cm pianki i 15 cm wełny
> Decyzji jeszcze nie podjąłem, być może takie połączenie ma wady , póki co rozważam za i przeciw



skoro wełna jest taka beee to zupełnie nie rozumiem po co ci ona?, szybko zmieniasz zdanie i od kiedy paroizolacja z reflexem to szmatka?? chyba nigdy czegoś takiego nie widziałeś.  Parametry po to podaje producent żeby mieć orientację co się kupuje, poczytaj wątki o domach energooszczędnych- większość płaci za grzanie poniżej 2000zł przy ociepleniu wełną. ja wzcale nie mówie że pianka jest zła tylko pragnę pokazać że mając 40-50zł  na ocieplenie m2 dachu można mieć kilkukrotnie cieplej stosując wełnę zamiast pianki

----------


## rosomakx4

Ciągle nie rozumiesz że straty przy wełnie to konkwekcja, szmatke o której pisze masz z drugiej strony,niestety wełna kiedy zamoknie traci swoje właściwości a grawitacja dla wełny jest bezlitosna, domy o których piszesz mają około 5ciu lat więc to jednak nieco za krótko żeby oceniać
Dla mnie te wady patrząc perspektywicznie na 20-40 lat to zbyt dużo na nie, dlatego chcę piane bo daje mi SZCZELNOŚĆ a wełną prawdopodobnie docieple
Osiągam wszystko co chce, stelaże robie tak czy siak przy kg, zatem pozostaje tylko koszt wełny
Jedyna wada tego rozwiązania to cena, ale przyznasz że otrzymuje więcej niżeli przy ociepleniu np tylko 30 cm wełny?

----------


## rosomakx4

Nie kojarze gdzie napisałem że wełna jest zła, uważam że jest gorsza i tańsza i tylko odemnie na temat wełny

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Ciągle nie rozumiesz że straty przy wełnie to konkwekcja, szmatke o której pisze masz z drugiej strony,niestety wełna kiedy zamoknie traci swoje właściwości a grawitacja dla wełny jest bezlitosna, domy o których piszesz mają około 5ciu lat więc to jednak nieco za krótko żeby oceniać
> Dla mnie te wady patrząc perspektywicznie na 20-40 lat to zbyt dużo na nie, dlatego chcę piane bo daje mi SZCZELNOŚĆ a wełną prawdopodobnie docieple
> Osiągam wszystko co chce, stelaże robie tak czy siak przy kg, zatem pozostaje tylko koszt wełny
> Jedyna wada tego rozwiązania to cena, ale przyznasz że otrzymuje więcej niżeli przy ociepleniu np tylko 30 cm wełny?


w jaki sposób ma mi ta wełna zamoknąć?? i co ty wkółko o tej konwekcji, przecież piana otwartokom. jest podobno paropszepuszczalna czyli w niej też występuje konwekcja i tak samo jak wełna wymaga szczeliny dylatacyjnej w celu odprowadzenia wilgoci, więc nie rozumiem o co ci chodzi z tą konwekcją bo w obu materiałach takowa występuje. Ocieplając 30cm wełny otrzymasz dokładnie to samo co przy 30cm pianki tylko ze trzy razy taniej, albo napiszę w ten sposób że za 30cm pianki mógłbyś mieć 70-90cm, zrobisz jak chcesz to twoja kasa ale nie myśl że będziesz miał cieplej

----------


## plusfoto

> tak samo jak wełna wymaga szczeliny dylatacyjnej w celu odprowadzenia wilgoci


A o tym to nie słyszałem. Z tego co wiem po rozmowach z kilkoma formami to kolejność jest taka przynajmniej u mnie tak prawdopodobnie będzie no chyba że finanse nie pozwolą - papa , dechy (OSB3), pianka, KG. O żadnej szczelinie nikt nie wspominał.

----------


## mar1982kaz

> A o tym to nie słyszałem. Z tego co wiem po rozmowach z kilkoma formami to kolejność jest taka przynajmniej u mnie tak prawdopodobnie będzie no chyba że finanse nie pozwolą - papa , dechy (OSB3), pianka, KG. O żadnej szczelinie nikt nie wspominał.


przecież pianka otwartokom. nie jest izolacją przeciwwilgociową -jest paroprzepuszczalna więc musi gdzieś odprowadzać wilgoć, zasada jest ta sama co przy wełnie. Kiedyś gdy zbierałem informacje na temat piany to wykonawcy mowili mi że dobrze jest mieć tą szczelinę przy piance, tym bardziej że mam papę i deski a jak wiadomo żeby drewno nie zbutwiało robi się dylatację

----------


## plusfoto

OK tylko powiedz mi skąd ta wilgoć ma się tam wziąć przy *sprawnie działającej wentylacji*. No chyba że ktoś piankę położy na świeżą i w dodatku mokrą więźbę i dechy.

----------


## mar1982kaz

> OK tylko powiedz mi skąd ta wilgoć ma się tam wziąć przy *sprawnie działającej wentylacji*. No chyba że ktoś piankę położy na świeżą i w dodatku mokrą więźbę i dechy.


nie wiem skąd tak samo jak nie wiem skąd ma się wziąć wilgoć w wełnie a wszyscy tak bardzo podkreślają że wełna nasiąka  . Zasada jest taka że jak materiał jest paroprzepuszczalny  (wełna piana itd) to robiąc zgodnie ze sztuką budowlaną daje się te szczelinę

----------


## rafaldo

Witam, będę posiadał dach drewniany gdzie 20cm to szerokość krokwi planuje dom 2-3 litrowy z pobieżnego przeczytania tego wątku mam pytanie żeby ekonomicznie nie zbankrutować czy było by sensowne zastosować piane pur w grubości tych 20cm między krokwie otwarto-komorową a na to dać 15 cm styropianu jako że jest równie zamknięto-komorowy co piana a za to dużo tańszy zaś taka warstwa była by wtedy nie przepuszczalna dla powietrza a współczynnik przenikalności zbliżony do 0,1 ?

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Witam, będę posiadał dach drewniany gdzie 20cm to szerokość krokwi planuje dom 2-3 litrowy z pobieżnego przeczytania tego wątku mam pytanie żeby ekonomicznie nie zbankrutować czy było by sensowne zastosować piane pur w grubości tych 20cm między krokwie otwarto-komorową a na to dać 15 cm styropianu jako że jest równie zamknięto-komorowy co piana a za to dużo tańszy zaś taka warstwa była by wtedy nie przepuszczalna dla powietrza a współczynnik przenikalności zbliżony do 0,1 ?


Jak nie masz co robić z kasą to możesz tak zrobić. według tego co napisałeś wydasz nie mniej niż 100zł za m2 ocieplenia, ja mam współczynnik 0,1 i wydałem połowe tego

----------


## adam_mk

"nie wiem skąd tak samo jak nie wiem skąd ma się wziąć wilgoć w wełnie a wszyscy tak bardzo podkreślają że wełna nasiąka ."

Usiądź i pomyśl!
W ostateczności - zrób eksperyment: chuchnij na chłodną szybę i obejrzyj co się stanie...

Adam M.

----------


## mar1982kaz

> "nie wiem skąd tak samo jak nie wiem skąd ma się wziąć wilgoć w wełnie a wszyscy tak bardzo podkreślają że wełna nasiąka ."
> 
> Usiądź i pomyśl!
> W ostateczności - zrób eksperyment: chuchnij na chłodną szybę i obejrzyj co się stanie...
> 
> Adam M.


dzięki, właśnie uświadomiłeś wszyskim jak ważna jest paroizolacja... a ja siedze i myśle... i nadal nie wiem jak ta moja wełna ma nasiąknąć?

----------


## adam_mk

Cały czas obracacie się wokół warunków normalnych, jakie znacie najlepiej.
Pewne elementy domu narażane są jednak na warunki od nich dalekie.
Czasem stale czasem okresowo.
Wcale się nie dziwię - że trudno Wam zrozumieć pewne proste mechanizmy.

Róbcie tak, jak Wam rozum podpowiada.
Przecież to jest Wasza własność i Wasze decyzje...
Za jakieś kilka lat zweryfikujecie swą wiedzę.
Oby było tak, jak WY wiecie!

Pęd do zbudowania domu bardzo energooszczędnego wymusza stosowanie określonych materiałów i technologii, które w budownictwie mają małą historię.
Są budynki z drewna i kamienia, które stoją od wieków!
Wiadomo - czemu.
Jest jakiś bieda-domek watą kryty z , powiedzmy, średniowiecza?
Bo TAM byłoby wyraźnie widać jak on działał przez ten czas...

Adam M.

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Cały czas obracacie się wokół warunków normalnych, jakie znacie najlepiej.
> Pewne elementy domu narażane są jednak na warunki od nich dalekie.
> Czasem stale czasem okresowo.
> Wcale się nie dziwię - że trudno Wam zrozumieć pewne proste mechanizmy.
> 
> Jest jakiś bieda-domek watą kryty z , powiedzmy, średniowiecza?
> Bo TAM byłoby wyraźnie widać jak on działał przez ten czas...
> 
> Adam M.


z wełną będzie wszystko ok o ile nie zawilgotnieje, jedyną drogą gdzie ta woda może się przedostać to albo przez paroizolację albo przez nieszczelny dach, ja mam pełne deskowanie, porządną papę i dachówkę więc  kiedy zacznie mi przeciekać??. paroizolacja też wątpie żeby się od tak rozleciała.  Z tego co jest napisane w karcie produktu to piana zamkniętokom. wraz z upływem czasu traci swoje właściwości gdyż gaz zostaje wpierany przez powietrze, a piana otwartokom. jest paropszepuszczalna jak wełna, czyli bez paroizolacji się nie obędzie bo jak wiadomo wilgoć obniża parametry cieplne materiałów izolacyjnych

----------


## nydar

mpoplaw.Uważa się,że dom szczelny to taki który przy nadciśnieniu 50Pa,generuje max.0,6 wymiany/h.Czyli teoretycznie dom kryty watą jest bezpieczny i nic z izolacją z wełny nie powinno się dziać.Ale średnia prędkość wiatru zimą to ok.4m/s,a to oznacza ,że napór powietrza na ścianę nawietrzną jest bliski 50Pa.Podobnie jest po stronie zawietrznej,tylko,że odwrotnie.Dotyczy to również dachu.Przyjmując średni dom 500m3 i 40% wilgotności ,należy spodziewać się w tym powietrzu ok.3,5l wody w postaci pary wodnej.Zakładając,że wiatr nie wieje z każdej strony,można przyjąć,że 10-20% powietrza zostanie wyssane na zewnątrz.Część przez stolarkę,część przez watą kryty dach.Przyjmując nawet tylko 10% to jest w sezonie grzewczym przeszło tona wody migrująca w sposób niekontrolowany..Niech z tej ilości tylko 20% wytrąci się w wełnie a musi,bo w którymś momencie ta wełna ma temp.pkt.rosy,to lambda tej wełny nijak się ma do tego co jest na nalepkach.W łatwy sposób to stwierdzić.Wystarczy zimą zmierzyć temp.sufitu na poddaszu i otaczającego powietrza.Przy wełnie różnica będzie większa od 1*C ,a 2-3 to norma  .Ten jeden stopień jest dowodem na potężną stratę ciepła przez dach.
Dla przykładu podam,że u mnie ta różnica 0,1*C przy silnych mrozach( w pasywnym)

----------


## Raźny

sorry za off topic... mpoplaw czy możesz wyrazić zdroworozsądkową opinie w tym temacie? 

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...e-stropu-skosy

----------


## nydar

Jedynie sygnalizuję problem ,, przewiewnego dachu na skutek złej paro i wiatroizolacji " Tak się dziwnie składa,że izolacja wilgotnieje w tedy kiedy powinna być sucha.Przyczyną jest przewiewny dach.

----------


## Majka

to jedziemy dalej. Ekipa przyjechała, zrobiła natrysk pianki otwarto-komórkowej,  chłopaki uwinęli się błyskawicznie, co oznacza, że zajęło im to od świtu do nocy.
Została uzyta pianka poliuretanowa ICYNENE, firma z tego linku /mkmizolacje....pl.
Zamkniętej jednak nie będzie, T. postanowił użyć płyt GK zielonych, czy to wystarczy jako paroizolacja?

----------


## adam_mk

A jak je położyć szczelnie na więźbie (bo stelaż do więźby kotwiony) na całe lata?
Generalnie - jest dobrze do bardzo dobrze!
Ale idealnie - nie jest.
Tym jednak przejmować się nie należy.
Może jaka folia? Pod stelaż a na piankę.
Chyba, że te uszy już są, to trudno będzie...

Adam M.

----------


## Majka

uszy sterczą już z pianki... OK, dajemy zielone płyty, przypilnujemy, aby łączenia dobrze skleili taśmą.
Będę meldować o postępach, jak zrzucę zdjęcia to wkleję na forum

----------


## adam_mk

Tak, jak jest + te płyty względnie starannie ułożone to naprawdę bardzo dobre rozwiązanie.

Adam M.

----------


## Justyna P

My ostatecznie chyba też się zdecydujemy na icynene. Pozdrawiam,

----------


## mat3006

Witam Wszystkich uczestników Forum Muratora,
 Jest to mój pierwszy post na forum. Przez dłuższy czas wstrzymywałem się z aktywnym udziałem w dyskusjach, częstokroć z powodu poziomu merytorycznego i kompetencyjnego interlokutorów. Proszę, absolutnie nie brać do siebie tej uwagi. Zdycydowałem się jednak zabrać głos, po pierwsze ze względu na pytających którzy ufnie oczekują, że bez mamienia sprzedawców, znajdą tu optymalną informację, po drugie dlatego, że zirytowały mnie często tendencyjne a często wynikające z prostej niewiedzy, wypowiedzi.

 Zagadnieniami termoizolacji, termorenowacji i modernizacji zajmuję się zawodowo od ponad 20-tu lat. 
[moderowano wpis reklamowy]

 Po pierwsze: stanowisko oparte wyłącznie na jednym wzorze nijak nie oddaje rzeczywistości. Dyktat lambdy, bez uwzględniania mnóstwa innych , nie mniej a może nawet bardziej istotnych zjawisk jest wielkim, oszukańczym uproszczeniem. Trawestując stare powiedzenie : normy są dla głupców i złodzieji, dla reszty jest zdrowy rozsądek.  

[reklama]
Piszę to wyłącznie z tego względu, że wiele już "wełnianych" dachów widziały moje "piękne oczy". Jak potrafi wełna mineralna ( płytowa !) zmienić grubość z 20cm na 12 po 6 latach, jak wielkie powstają szczeliny przy kalenicy i płatwiach a jak wiele szkód potrafią w izolacjach wełnistych spowodować , niewymienione nigdzie na tym forum, kuny. Może uda mi się wstawić   LINK !   do filmiku który pokazuje co zostaje po jednej rodzince kun domowych. Izolacja z waty szklanej URSA o wysokich parametrach i grubości 25 cm zdewastowana terminalnie. Z grubości 25 cm w większości zostało 7-12 cm ! Wełna pozbawiona wiatroizolacji jest wystawiona na infiltrację ( nieograniczoną ucieczkę ciepła) w takim stopniu jakby jej w ogóle nie było ! Ten problem nie dotyczy pianki, która nie jest obiektem zainteresowania "gadzin" a nawet uszkodzona miejscowo, dalej, w całej swojej grubości zachowuje się jak nowoczesna membrana termiczna. O tym, niewymienionym przez producentów wełenek aspekcie stosowania ich produktów przy innej okazji  :smile: ale jeżeli ktoś z nieznajomości tematu chciałby bagatelizowac problem to polecam ten  FILMIK.

[reklama]

----------


## mat3006

> a gdzie zdjęcia wełny która po 6 latach skurczyła się z 20 na 12 cm ?? myślę że e-konsultant Rockwool *Tomek W*. będzie tym materiałem bardzo zainteresowany bo prosi o to już od kilku lat i się doczekać nie może


 A co niby te zdjęcia miałyby dać ? Rockwool już dawno ma takie informacje a postawa "zdziwionego" jest wpisana w etat tego Pana. Inni, odporni na wiedzę i argumenty zaraz stwierdzą, ze to fałszywka lub zaczą się domagać dowodów wraz z zeznaniami świadków,...itd... Ktoś przyjmie tą informację jako rzetelną i wartą uwzględnienia, inny będzie ją odrzucał bo często podważa jego własne decyzje i wybory. 
BTW Ile trzeba mieć tupetu ( mam na mysli Isover) żeby wciśkać ludowi izolację rolkową ( do dekompresji ) i podawać lambda = 0,033 lub płyty = 0,030.
Dokąd można się jeszcze posunąć ? Czekam jak kania deszczu rozporządzeń które wymuszą na producentach nową i znacznie bardziej rzeczywistą metodologię badań i publikacji wyników i parametrów, bo skala , nie waham sie użyć tego sformułowania, oszustwa z ich strony jest nieprzyzwoita.

Nieprzypadkowo włączyłem do dyskusji wątek dewastacji układu termoizolacji dachu przez kuny. Bez wnikania w aspekt trwałości izolacji z wełny proszę interlokutora o zgrubną analizę: jak działa termoizolacja z wełny po zniszczeniu wiatroizolacji ? 
 Na podstawie obserwacji doszedłem do wniosku, że kuny robią to z absolutną premedytacją ! To nadzwyczaj inteligentne zwięrzęta i szybko się nauczyły, że uwalniają w ten sposób strumień ciepła w którym się grzeją pod pokryciem dachu. Tu szczera rada dla Pana. Jeżeli się jeszcze nie wprowadziły to proszę pouszczelniać ( z zastosowaniem mocnej siatki stalowej) wszelkie, absolutnie WSZELKIE możliwe otwory, nieszczelności i niedokładności, usztywnić mocowania obróbek tak aby uniemożliwić penetrację kun. Bardzo szybko może Panu pozostać jedynie w ręce papierek "Blow-..."... i kartka z wyliczeniem U na podstawie "obiektywnego" lambda.
Wsród cech które pozwalają zdecydowanie wyżej postawić izolacje z pianki O.K. od izolacji z materiałów włóknistych na poczesnym miejscu należy postawić tę zaletę, że pianka może się obyć bez folii ( w tym paroizolacyjnej ) natomiast wełny bez nich "giną". Przy sprawnej wentylacji, najlepiej mechanicznej z rekuperatorem, można, dla pomieszczeń mieszkalnych, całkowicie zrezygnować z paroizolacji. Czy zdajecie sobie sprawę jaką barierą dyfuzyjną sa farby ścienne na dyspersjach polimerowych ? 
Membrana dachowa nie jest niezbędna dla pianki. Może być "podłej" jakości ( w odróżnieniu od stosowanej przy wełnie ) bo potrzebna jest tylko dla odseparowania od pokrycia podczas wykonywania natrysku. Pianka o.k., pod względem fizycznym łączy w sobie cechy termoizolacji i memebrany i żadne uszkodzenie nie zmieni tego faktu.


Pozdrawiam

----------


## mar1982kaz

> A co niby te zdjęcia miałyby dać ? Ludzie odporni na wiedzę i argumenty zaraz stwierdzą, ze to fałszywka lub zaczą się domagać dowodów z zeznaniami świadków,...itd... Ktoś przyjmie tą informację jako rzetelną i wartą uwzględnienia, inny będzie ją odrzucał bo podważa jego własne decyzje i wybory. 
> BTW Ile trzeba mieć tupetu ( mam na mysli Isover) żeby wciśkać ludowi izolację rolkową ( do dekompresji ) i podawać lambda = 0,033 lub płyty = 0,030.
> Dokąd można się jeszcze posunąć ? Czekam jak kania deszczu rozporządzeń które wymuszą na producentach nową i znacznie bardziej rzeczywistą metodologię badań i publikacji wyników i parametrów, bo skala , nie waham sie użyć tego sformułowania, oszustwa z ich strony jest nieprzyzwoita.
> 
> Nieprzypadkowo włączyłem do dyskusji wątek dewastacji układu termoizolacji dachu przez kuny. Bez wnikania w aspekt trwałości izolacji z wełny proszę interlokutora o zgrubną analizę: jak działa termoizolacja z wełny po zniszczeniu wiatroizolacji ? 
>  Na podstawie obserwacji doszedłem do wniosku, że kuny robią to z absolutną premedytacją ! To nadzwyczaj inteligentne zwięrzęta i szybko się nauczyły, że uwalniają w ten sposób strumień ciepła w którym się grzeją pod pokryciem dachu. Tu szczera rada dla Pana. Jeżeli się jeszcze nie wprowadziły to proszę pouszczelniać ( z zastosowaniem mocnej siatki stalowej) wszelkie, absolutnie WSZELKIE możliwe otwory, nieszczelności i niedokładności, usztywnić mocowania obróbek tak aby uniemożliwić penetrację kun. Bardzo szybko może Panu pozostać jedynie w ręce papierek "Blow-..."... i kartka z wyliczeniem U na podstawie "obiektywnego" lambda.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


równie dobrze można napisać że parametry pianki to totalna bzdura! a z tymi kunami to jakaś plaga w twoim rejonie, ty chyba nigdy na oczy tego zwierzęcia nie widziałeś? jakoś nie mogę sobie tej kuny wyobrazić wspinającej się po ścianie domu przegryzającej podbitkę i penetrującej poddasza.

----------


## jan1958

Witam wszystkich uczestników forum. Rozpoczynam budowę domu (projekt AMAZONKA - Dobre Domy) na wiosnę 2013 r. Działka 1100 m kw. Ogrzewanie podłogowe zasilane pompą ciepła. Na wentylacją mechaniczną jeszcze się zastanawiam - są różne opinie. Dom będzie dobrze ocieplony: z zewnątrz najprawdopodobniej wełną, a poddasze uzytkowe chciałbym pianką. Byłem na targach budowlanych we Wrcławiu i rozmawiałem z firą wykonującą takie ocieplenia. Dlatego zaczynam wczytywać się w temat i moje pytania do praktyków:
1. Jak to jest w końcu z tą szczeliną wentylacyją przy deskowanu dachu - konieczna czy zbędna? 
2. Na tym forum wyczytałem, że niektórzy ocieplają najpierw styropianem a później na to pianka - co Państwo na to?
3. Jak ta pianka ma być otwartokomórkowa czy zamkoniętokomórkowa?
4. JUSTYNA P: czy mogłabyś podzielić się informacjami na temat kosztów i efektów pracy firmy oraz Twoich oddczuć na ten temat?
5. Cz pod płytę GK należy coś podłożyć, bo będzie tam przecież po położeniu na stelażu wolna przestrzeń?
6. Nie chcę dyskutować o wyższości pianki nad wełną i odwrotnie bo decyzja już zapadła.
Czekam na pomocną dłoń i pozdrawiam.

----------


## Duży Boban

Mi podczas pierwszej zimy w nowym domu zalęgły sie myszy na stryszku, umościły się gdzieś w wełnie pod stryszkową podłogą z desek. Łapki nic nie dały, wykurzył je dopiero odstraszacz ultradźwiękowy. Od tego czasu zawsze w siepniu włączam odstraszcze na 2 stryszkach i sobie popiskują przez całą jesień i zimę. Myszy musiały się dostać od zewnątrz.
Kuny zadowoliły się jedynie zdewastowaniem przewodów wysokiego napięcia w aucie parkującym na zewnątrz - polubiły widac ciepełko od silnika, przy świecach zrobiły składzik suszonego chleba.
Z tymi kunami to chyba tak jest, że one naprawdę są sprytne i sie chowają przed ludźmi ale to nie znaczy, że ich nie ma. 
Jak sobie klikniesz http://allegro.pl/listing.php/search...straszacz+kuny i zobaczysz ilość kupowanych odstraszaczy to pewnie zmienisz zdanie na temat epizodyczności występowania gryzoni.

----------


## mat3006

> dopóki na forum nie pojawi się takie zdjęcie nikt pańskich słów poważnie nie weźmie, straszenie ludzi plagami egipskimi tylko na wiarę bez nawet cienia dowodu jest mocno nierzetelne i całkowicie nie warte uwzględnienia w dalszej dyskusji
> 
> PS mam już kilka latek na karku, mieszkałem w różny domkach, nigdzie nie wadziłem jeszcze nawet śladu kuny, na tym forum posty o tych zwierzątkach bardzo epizodyczne, co każe przypuszczać że jest to bardzo marginalne zjawisko i naprawdę nie ma co tym wszystkich straszyć


Dlaczego nie jestem zdziwiony... strata czasu. 
 Na dzień dzisiejszy praktycznie nie ma firm w Polsce które wykonują termorenowację dachów metodą "odgórną". Raz wykonany dach, jeżeli nie ma przecieków, bez względu na to co się dzieje, czy jest potwornie zimno w zimie a upał w lecie wygania na dół, nie jest naprawiany. Brak dostępu od dołu - bo wykończone i pomalowane i świadomość jaki tajfun przeleci przez dom gdyby zabierać się remontu metodą tradycyjną, pomimo oczywistych wad dachu powoduje, że decyzja o ingerencji jest odwlekana, czasem na wieczne nigdy. I nie dziwi mnie to. Gdybym sam się tym nie zajmował to nie wykonałbym tego u siebie. Tak się składa, że ząłączony w poście filmik pokazuje zniszczenia na moim dachu. Zgodnie z Pańskim rozumowaniem, mogłem spreparować i to.
Jak czytam Pańskie uwagi, zarzucające wręcz fałszerstwo, to odchodzi ochota do dyskusji. Mam jednak nadzieję, ze dzięki tym informacjom inni użytkownicy forum podejmą lepsze, niż Pan, decyzje. Gwałtowny wzrost zainteresowania moją ofertą każe mi sądzić, że liczba procesów do których będę skłaniał właścicieli remontowanych dachów przeciw producentom izolacji włóknistych może być spektakularna.
Co do plag egipskich i występowania kun,. Kilka lat temu lisów również nie widywano na osiedlach mieszkaniowych miast. W tej chwili są regularnymi gośćmi osiedlowych śmietników. Objęcie ścisłą ochroną zagrożonej wcześniej kuny domowej, tzw. kamionki doprowadziło, w przeciągu ostatniego dziesięciolecia do eksplozji populacji tego zwierzaka, który bardzo dobrze asymiluje się w otoczeniu człowieka. Jeżeli dotychczas nie dostrzegł Pan obecności  kun wokół siebie to może czas popytać znajomych albo wyjąć drabinę z garażu i zajrzeć na dach. Kuny pozostawiają za sobą bardzo charakterystyczne "pamiątki".
Taka ogólna uwaga. Jeżeli o czymś Pan nie wie lub Pan nie widział/słyszał to wcale nie znaczy , że tego nie ma. Jeżeli pozostawi Pan sobie margines na własną niewiedzę lub możliwość błędu to może się okazać , że taka wymiana zdań będzie miała walor edukacyjny. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## mat3006

> Witam wszystkich uczestników forum. Rozpoczynam budowę domu (projekt AMAZONKA - Dobre Domy) na wiosnę 2013 r. Działka 1100 m kw. Ogrzewanie podłogowe zasilane pompą ciepła. Na wentylacją mechaniczną jeszcze się zastanawiam - są różne opinie. Dom będzie dobrze ocieplony: z zewnątrz najprawdopodobniej wełną, a poddasze uzytkowe chciałbym pianką. Byłem na targach budowlanych we Wrcławiu i rozmawiałem z firą wykonującą takie ocieplenia. Dlatego zaczynam wczytywać się w temat i moje pytania do praktyków:
> 1. Jak to jest w końcu z tą szczeliną wentylacyją przy deskowanu dachu - konieczna czy zbędna? 
> 2. Na tym forum wyczytałem, że niektórzy ocieplają najpierw styropianem a później na to pianka - co Państwo na to?
> 3. Jak ta pianka ma być otwartokomórkowa czy zamkoniętokomórkowa?
> 4. JUSTYNA P: czy mogłabyś podzielić się informacjami na temat kosztów i efektów pracy firmy oraz Twoich oddczuć na ten temat?
> 5. Cz pod płytę GK należy coś podłożyć, bo będzie tam przecież po położeniu na stelażu wolna przestrzeń?
> 6. Nie chcę dyskutować o wyższości pianki nad wełną i odwrotnie bo decyzja już zapadła.
> Czekam na pomocną dłoń i pozdrawiam.


Pozwolę sobie wyciągnąć pomocną dłoń  :smile:  Rozumiem , że chodzi o zalecenia dla pianki o.k.
ad 1. Nie potrzebna. Natrysk bepośrednio na deskowanie.
ad 2. Bez sensu, 
ad 3. Do bezpośredniego kontaktu i natrysku na elementy drewniane -tylko i wyłącznie otwartokomórkowa ze względu na tzw. oddychalność pianki ok
ad 4. Nie dotyczy  :smile: 
ad 5. Nie praktykuje się. Pofałdowaną powierzchnię z natrysku pozostawia się. Ma to sens ze względu na rozpraszanie fali akustycznej pochodzącej od wewnątrz.
ad. 6 I słusznie !  :smile: 

Przy okazji ( rozpisałem się bo wirus mnie złożył niemocą  :sad:  ) chciałem przekazać kilka zaleceń dla osoby rozpoczynającej budowę a która ma możliwość uniknięcia częstych błędów wykonawczych. Kiedy ? Co do zaleceń harmonogramowych to niczym się nie różni od wykonawstwa izolacji włóknistych. Po zakończeniu prac mokrych i 3-4 tygodniowym ( absolutne minimum, z wyotwieranymi oknami, zalecałbym, nawet 2 miesiące ) przesezonowaniu i przesuszeniu budynku, po wykonaniu ocieplenia elewacyjnego. I tu dochodzimy do pierwszej konkretnej uwagi skierowanej do murarzy. Wszystkie ściany, w tym wewnętrzne, muszą być zakończone na takiej wysokości aby umożliwić wtryśnięcie piany o przyjętej grubości pomiędzy pokrycie dachu ( membrana, deskowanie,...) a górną krawędź materiału ściany. Przestrzeń ta, od zewnątrz "oszalowana" termoizoalacją elewacji. Wiąże się z tym również drugie, często spotykane utrudnienie. Krokwie poprowadzone zbyt "stycznie" do ścian. W takiej sytuacji trzeba uciekać się do trików wlewkowych o których nie mam najwyższego zdania. Nie ma się do końca kontroli nad jakością i ciągłością wypełnienia. Mała dygresja: w tych miejscach absolutnie nie ma możliwości wykonania prawidłowej izolacji wełną.  Najlepiej jeżeli pozostawiona zostanie przestrzeń między krokwią lub innym elementem więźby a materiałem ściany o szerokości min. 5 cm.
To jeden z podstawowych warunków aby izolacja ściany i dachu łączyła się ze sobią w sposób perfekcyjny, bez pozostawiania mostków cieplnych. Spotykam się często z tym problemem na oględzinach przed usługą a można dopilnować murarzy żeby zakończyli ściany nieco niżej niż zwykle ich uczono  :smile: 
Jeżeli chce Pan żeby przesłać bardziej rozwiniętą informację to proszę o zapytanie na PW.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## mat3006

> w największe letnie upały miałem w domku +26, to dowodzi tego że zaatakowały mnie kuny czy że nie zaatakowały mnie kuny ??


Na tak postawione pytanie odpowiedź może być tylko jedna : nie wiem.
Pytania na które mogę udzielić odpowiedzi to :
1. Czy , przy założeniu , że obecnie ma Pan dobrą przegrodę, ten stan jest trwały w perspektywnie wieloletniej eksploatacji - NIE
2. Czy ingerencja kun może mieć wpływ i jakie jest jej prawdopodobieństwo ? - TAK i to BARDZO DUŻY / DUŻE, zwłaszcza dla budynków przyjegających do lasów i zagajników. Jeżeli ktoś myśli, że to urok zapadłego podkarpacia to *proszę poczytać*
Nie piszę o kunach dlatego żeby kogoś straszyć. Wprowadzam to dyskusji jako, moim zdaniem b.istotny argument do rozważań n.t. wyboru systemu ocieplenia dachu. Jeżeli nie zapewni się 100 % zabezpieczenia przed ingerencją kun to można z dużym prawdopodobieństwem przyjąć, że "odwiedzi" nas w przeciągu kilku lat. Jakie spustoszenie zostawi,* już pokazałem*. Jeszcze raz chcę przypomnieć że system piankowy jest o wiele bardziej odporny z przyczyn fizycznych ( ale również dlatego , że kuny po prostu nie gustują w piance, nie ma w niej nic atrakcyjnego dla nich ) niż wełniany.

Jaką temperaturę miał Pan w lecie , w nocy, ok. 1-ej ? Zmierzona w pomieszczeniach przy gruncie, w pomieszczeniach na poddaszu i dodatkowo zmierzona termometrem kontaktowym na powierzchni płyt g/k ? Wełna mineralna, nawet w układach prawidłowych , nieuszkodzonych jest ( pod względem surowca ) najgorszą izolacją na lato. Bazalt, z którego jest produkowana posiada bardzo wysoką zdolność akumulacyjną ciepła. Mówiąc po prostu: izolację stanowi powietrze, jak i w innym materiałach izolacyjnych ale jedynie wełna mineralna potrafi się mocno nagrzać w ciągu dnia a potem oddawać zakumulowane ciepło , w ciągu nocy do wewnątrz.

----------


## jan1958

Bradzo dziękuję za odpowiedź i porady. Zgłoszę się do Pana na PW na pewno. A proszę jescze mi napisać jak to jest z wentylacją mechaniczną - konieczna, czy nie. Poddasze będzie użytkowane rzadko (dzieci dorosłe - na swoim), ale na pewno odwiedzać będą dziadków. Pozdrawiam

----------


## mat3006

> Bradzo dziękuję za odpowiedź i porady. Zgłoszę się do Pana na PW na pewno. A proszę jescze mi napisać jak to jest z wentylacją mechaniczną - konieczna, czy nie. Poddasze będzie użytkowane rzadko (dzieci dorosłe - na swoim), ale na pewno odwiedzać będą dziadków. Pozdrawiam


 Nie do końca rozumiem. Czy wentylacja mechaniczna jest konieczna ze względu na zastosowanie pianki ? Jeżeli tak mam rozumieć to pytanie to, oczywiście, NIE. To jest kwestia wyboru lepszego komfortu i skuteczności. Nie ulegałbym koncepcji krojenia standardu pod aktualnie określone potrzeby. Życie zmienia się dynamicznie i nigdy nie wiemy czy np. te pokoje nie zostaną przeznaczone pod intensywne zamieszkiwanie za kilka lat. Co wtedy ? Będzie Pan przerabiać pod nowe, bardziej wymagające potrzeby ? Tym bardziej że, wiele z dodatkowych zabezpieczeń i rozwiązań nie stanowi dużych kosztów. Mam tu na mysli wykonanie klasycznej paroizolacji. Nie znam projektu i nie wiem jak wygląda wentylacja każdego z tych pomieszczeń z osobna. Rezygnacja z paroizolacji jest możliwa wtedy kiedy w pomieszczeniu jest SKUTECZNA wentylacja.  Możliwość ta nie obejmuje łazienek i innych pomieszczeń o duże produkcji pary wodnej. Tam paroizolacja musi być bezwzględnie.
Jeżeli chodzi o różne opinie nt wentylacji mechanicznej to być może chodzi o zastosowanie rekuperatorów. Też mam mieszane uczucia na temat sensowności stosowania ich, biorąc pod uwagę aktualne uwarunkowania ekonomiczne. W takich sytuacjach często przypominam sobie pierwsze ocieplenia elewacyjne w moim regionie na początku lat '90. Ile zachodu trzeba było włożyć w przekonywanie inwestrów, że zastosowanie 5 cm styropianu to trochę mało i koszt pogrubienia o np. 3 cm jest pomijalnie mały w całości. Minęło klka lat i ...  :smile: 
Wspominał Pan w swoim poście o zastosowaniu wełny na elewacji. Może Pan to rozwinąć ?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## malux20

na kuny dobre są szczury-nie lubią się

----------


## Duży Boban

> . Jakie spustoszenie zostawi,* już pokazałem*. .



Na tym zdewastowanym dachu jak widać była zamontowana jakaś blacha trapezowa o wysokich przetłoczeniach, którymi kuny mogły się swobodnie przemieszczać pod powierzchnią całego dachu.Wg mnie jest to błąd wykonawczy (niezabezpieczenie tych przetłoczeń przez wtargnięciem zwierząt). Takie coś nie powinno się zdarzyć przy jakiejkolwiek dachówce ani typowej blachodachówca. Taka niezabzpieczona blacha trapezowa to dla kun jak stojący przed dobrym hotelem boy w białych rękawiczkach orefujący pokoje za free.

----------


## jan1958

Witam! Projekt jeszcze nie zakupiony, ale już wybrany - to AMAZONKA z firmy Dobre Domy. Wszelkie Pana uwagi dotyczące budowy i "dostosowania" po izolację pianą będę oczywiści brał pod uwagę. Jak już będę maiła projekt to będę wdzięczny za wszelkie porady już w miarę konkretne. Co do wełny na zewnątrz, chodzi o zastąpienie nią ocieplenia ze styropianu. Moje pomysły są posiłkowane informacjami z forów budowlanych. Czy Pan mógłby korygować te moje "wymysły " dotyczące nie tylko piany, ale budowania w ogóle, czy to na PW czy na forum, ponieważ widzę, że zna się Pan na rzeczy. Pozdrawiam

----------


## mat3006

> na kuny dobre są szczury-nie lubią się


Eeee tam... kuny lubią szczury  :smile:  oczywiście w charakterze przekąski  :smile:  Kiedyś widziałem, wieczorową porą , jak kuna przegoniła dwa yorki, którym się wydawało, że rządzą na ogródku. 
Obecność kuny w otoczeniu może nieść więcej dobrego niż złego ( eliminacja gryzoni itp ) jeżeli izoalcja dachów zostanie odpowiednio zabezpieczona ( izolacja z wełny ) lub technologia i materiały w niej zastosowane ( pianki natryskowe ) będą dla niej nieatrakcyjne.

Mała dygresja skierowana do tzw. "władców forum":
Jeżeli horyzont myślowy zaczyna się zwężać i zwężać aż stanie się punktem, to taki punkt nazywamy PUNKTEM WIDZENIA. Jego wyznawców można najczęściej rozpoznać na forach dyskusyjnych, że są szczelnie zaimpregnowani przed przyswojeniem i przetworzeniem informacji nie mieszczących się w w/w PUNKCIE WIDZENIA. Regułą jest, że po jakimś czasie lub doświadczeniach podważających niewzruszoność PUNKTU WIDZENIA impregnat zaczyna przeciekać. Wcześniej jednak nie wolno pozwolić żeby PUNKT WIDZENIA się zachwiał. Jeżeli informacje bądź fakty go podważają tym gorzej dla nich. Najlepiej je wyśmiać albo zignorować.
 Każda technologia ma swój czas. Ma początek, prosperitę ale i koniec , kiedy przychodzi lepsza technologia. Byłem przy "pogrzebie" supremy i innych materiałów w ramach metody ciężkiej-mokrej, może są tu jeszcze pamiętający izolacje stropów i ścian szczelinowych żużlem paleniskowym. Takich przykładów jest mnóstwo. Pomysły czasem jak meteoryt przelatują i gasną, czasem działają znacznie dłużej. Nic w tym strasznego nie ma. To jest po prostu progres i nie warto z nim walczyć tylko korzystać z niego. Warto korzystać z nowych na naszym rynku technologii, jeżeli są sprawdzone w skali świata a przy okazji gwarantowane pod względem długoletniej skuteczności i trwałości. Izolacje domów wykonuje się, a przynajmniej powinno tzw. RAZ a DOBRZE. Tak żeby do nich nie wracać. Regułą jest również , że nowe techologie są droższe od starych. W momencie instalacji. Relacja ta zmienia się po kilku latach. A od siebie dodam, na podstawie tego co widziałem po odkryciu dachów wykonanych w technologi wełny mineralnej, że co TANIE TO DROGIE !

Pozdrawiam

----------


## mat3006

> Witam! Projekt jeszcze nie zakupiony, ale już wybrany - to AMAZONKA z firmy Dobre Domy. Wszelkie Pana uwagi dotyczące budowy i "dostosowania" po izolację pianą będę oczywiści brał pod uwagę. Jak już będę maiła projekt to będę wdzięczny za wszelkie porady już w miarę konkretne. Co do wełny na zewnątrz, chodzi o zastąpienie nią ocieplenia ze styropianu. Moje pomysły są posiłkowane informacjami z forów budowlanych. Czy Pan mógłby korygować te moje "wymysły " dotyczące nie tylko piany, ale budowania w ogóle, czy to na PW czy na forum, ponieważ widzę, że zna się Pan na rzeczy. Pozdrawiam


Nie wiem czy dobrze zrozumiałem adresowanie do mnie ?
 Jednak pozwolę sobie napisać kilka uwag nt . projektu:
Bardzo fajny, logiczny i dobrze zorientowany funkcjonalnie projekt. Istotne będzie prawidłowe rozwiązanie z płytą balkonu nad wejściem. W typowym, wspornikowym rozwiązaniu jest to paskudny emiter ciepła, połączony monolitycznie z wieńcem i wyziębiający strop nad parterem. Rozwiązaniem jest konstrukcja samonośna ( drewniana, stalowa, pultuzyjna) dostawiona i dokotwiona do budynku poprzez ocieplenie elewacji lub pełne ocieplenie płyty ze wszystkich stron. To drugie rozwiązanie zaowocje masywnym, mało estetycznym wizualnie "klocem" nad wejściem. Jeżeli do przyjęcia jest rezygnacja z funkcji balkonowych to lepiej poprzestać na zadaszeniu nad wejściem. Jest wiele fajnych i estetycznych rozwiązań.
Co do wyboru ocieplenia elewacyjnego opartego na wełnie... Czy lokalizacja eksponować będzie budynek na hałas i drgania ? Czy w sąsiedztwie przebiega ruchliwa arteria komunikacyjna ? Jeżeli nie, to nie widzę sensownych przesłanek żeby stosować znacznie droższy a niekoniecznie skuteczniejszy system od opartego na styropianie. Na pewno lepiej będzie zastosować nieco droższy, markowy styropian ( frezowany ? ) i zlecić wykonawstwo sprawdzonej i rzetelnej firmie która wykona go pieczołowicie i z poszanowaniem wymogów i zaleceń technologii. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## plusfoto

> Istotne będzie prawidłowe rozwiązanie z płytą balkonu nad wejściem. W typowym, wspornikowym rozwiązaniu jest to paskudny emiter ciepła, połączony monolitycznie z wieńcem i wyziębiający strop nad parterem. Rozwiązaniem jest konstrukcja samonośna ( drewniana, stalowa, pultuzyjna) dostawiona i dokotwiona do budynku poprzez ocieplenie elewacji lub pełne ocieplenie płyty ze wszystkich stron. To drugie rozwiązanie zaowocje masywnym, mało estetycznym wizualnie "klocem" nad wejściem. Jeżeli do przyjęcia jest rezygnacja z funkcji balkonowych to lepiej poprzestać na zadaszeniu nad wejściem. Jest wiele fajnych i estetycznych rozwiązań.


Kolego *mat* istnieje coś takiego jak łącznik balkonowy.

----------


## GraMar

> Mi podczas pierwszej zimy w nowym domu zalęgły sie myszy na stryszku, umościły się gdzieś w wełnie pod stryszkową podłogą z desek. Łapki nic nie dały, wykurzył je dopiero odstraszacz ultradźwiękowy. Od tego czasu zawsze w siepniu włączam odstraszcze na 2 stryszkach i sobie popiskują przez całą jesień i zimę. Myszy musiały się dostać od zewnątrz.
> Kuny zadowoliły się jedynie zdewastowaniem przewodów wysokiego napięcia w aucie parkującym na zewnątrz - polubiły widac ciepełko od silnika, przy świecach zrobiły składzik suszonego chleba.
> Z tymi kunami to chyba tak jest, że one naprawdę są sprytne i sie chowają przed ludźmi ale to nie znaczy, że ich nie ma. 
> Jak sobie klikniesz http://allegro.pl/listing.php/search...straszacz+kuny i zobaczysz ilość kupowanych odstraszaczy to pewnie zmienisz zdanie na temat epizodyczności występowania gryzoni.


A ja od wiosny podejrzewałam kota Rodziców, że cudem wciągnął tłuste brzuszysko i zaciągnął mi pod maskę kawał pasztetu, kość udową, kawał prawdopodobnie salcesonu-wszystko zaschnięte na kamień!!
Wstydu się najadłam przed mechanikami w serwisie, którzy zmieniali mi przednie żarówki...

skąd, gdzie spotkałam tę kunę i jej wyrafinowane upodobania!!!????

----------


## GraMar

> Na tym zdewastowanym dachu jak widać była zamontowana jakaś blacha trapezowa o wysokich przetłoczeniach, którymi kuny mogły się swobodnie przemieszczać pod powierzchnią całego dachu.Wg mnie jest to błąd wykonawczy (niezabezpieczenie tych przetłoczeń przez wtargnięciem zwierząt). 
> Takie coś nie powinno się zdarzyć przy jakiejkolwiek dachówce ani typowej blachodachówca. Taka niezabzpieczona blacha trapezowa to dla kun jak stojący przed dobrym hotelem boy w białych rękawiczkach orefujący pokoje za free.



Kilka lat temu na strychu nad warsztatem Taty był wór orzechów włoskich przeznaczonych do wysuszenia wysypany do starej balii    :big lol: 

Na wiosnę Tato poszedł po zapasy i zastał te orzechy porozciągane po strychu, wszystkie miały małą dziurkę jakby wyskrobaną i w środku było dokładnie wyjedzone.

Jaki  to mógł być tak sprytny amator??

----------


## jan1958

Witam! Bardzo dziekuję mat3006 za odpowiedź i sugestie. Budynek będzie ulokowany w bardzo spokojnym, cichym miejscu z bardzo dala od ruchliwych szlaków komunikacyjnych. I już zapadła nastepna decyzja - ocieplenie dobrym styropianem. Co do balkonu nad wejściem też się nad tym zastanawiam. Moja najbliższa jest za, bo ładnie wygląda (kobiety!). Ja jestem za zadaszeniem. Bardzo mi pomagają Pana sugestie i szybko oraz fachowo wyjaśniają moje wątpliwości. Dziękuję. Mam jeszcze wiele pytań ale nie wiem czy mogę na tym forum odchodzić od głównego tematu. Jeśli nie to proszę o pokierowanie mnie gdzie możemy (o ile Pan będzie chciał "rozmawiać" z dyletantem w sprawie budownictwa) spróbować rozwiewać moje wątpliwości. Pozdrawiam

----------


## mat3006

> Kolego *mat* istnieje coś takiego jak łącznik balkonowy.


 Przyznaję, mea culpa, nie wspomniałem...Nie wiem jak obecnie kształtują sie ceny. Jednakże gdybym miał uszeregować te rozwiązania wg. skuteczności to ustawiłbym:
1. Jezeli nie musi być to wyciąć w diabły  :smile: 
 2. Konstrukcja zewnętrzna, dostawiona.
3. Łącznik , jednakowoż z ociepleniem płyty balkonowej bo łącznik ogranicza a nie likwiduje mostka. ( dość liczne zbrojenie przenikające przez izolację a dodatkowo, zdaje się, że podpory i tak powinny być ? )

Pozdrawiam

----------


## plusfoto

> Co do balkonu nad wejściem też się nad tym zastanawiam. Moja najbliższa jest za, bo ładnie wygląda (kobiety!). Ja jestem za zadaszeniem.


Witam bratnią duszę. U mnie były dwa. Jeden wynegocjowałem. Nie pomogły żadne argumenty. Koszt dodatkowy niestety nie mały. Zamiast prostego stropu tylko z płyt HC200, trzeba było zrobić kawałek monolitu dołożyć łączniki balkonowe, zbrojenie i inne duperele - razem szacuję że balkonik kosztował dodatkowo około 12K. 
P.S. Cztery łączniki schocka kosztowały 2,5K, podpory zbędne

----------


## jan1958

Witam również! Dzięki za odpowiedź - mam argument nie do obalenia przez najdroższą: koszt. A czy będzie dużo problemóe z przeprojektowaniem balkonu a zadaszenie? Pozdrawiam

----------


## mat3006

> Witam również! Dzięki za odpowiedź - mam argument nie do obalenia przez najdroższą: koszt. A czy będzie dużo problemóe z przeprojektowaniem balkonu a zadaszenie? Pozdrawiam


To akurat bardzo prosta przeróbka i dostawca dokumentacji nie powiniem mieć najmniejszego problemu z nią. 
 Przyszła mi na myśl jeszcze koncepcja idąca środkiem. Pozostawienie drzwi balkonowych , dla zachowania ładnych proporcji elewacji ale bez płyty balkonowej, tzw. loggia. Nawiązująca do stylu balustrada, poniżej zgrabne zadaszenie i bryła z grubsza nie ucierpi.

----------


## plusfoto

*mat* co prawda u mnie już za późno ale mimo wszystko przyjedź do mnie i wytłumacz to mojej żonie. Jak ci się uda masz beczkę piwa. :bash:

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Witam bratnią duszę. U mnie były dwa. Jeden wynegocjowałem. Nie pomogły żadne argumenty. Koszt dodatkowy niestety nie mały. Zamiast prostego stropu tylko z płyt HC200, trzeba było zrobić kawałek monolitu dołożyć łączniki balkonowe, zbrojenie i inne duperele - razem szacuję że balkonik kosztował dodatkowo około 12K. 
> P.S. Cztery łączniki schocka kosztowały 2,5K, podpory zbędne


coś drogo ci ten balkon wyszedł, u mnie dwa balkony to około 200zł za beton i zbrojenie 300zł za styropian, folia w płynie, wylewka, do tego trzeba doliczyć około 500zł za płytki i 1000zł za dwie barierki Razem - 2000zł. balkony były wylewane razem ze stropem monolitycznym.Jak ci wyszło 12.000zł za jeden balkonik?????

----------


## rosomakx4

No to może ja troche na temat
Całkiem niedawno miałem wykonane ocieplenie pianką Icynene przez Domotherm z Raciborza
W umowie ustaliłem minimalną grubość 20 cm między krokwiami i min 4 cm na krokwiach - mam nadzieje że to wystarczy
Firme wykonawce oceniam na 5+ a jak się sprawować będzie piana czas pokaże, zakładam że będzie ok ale jestem z tych którzy teorie muszą poprzeć dowodami w praktyce
W cenie można sprawdzić swój domek kamerą termowizyjną więc zimą zapewne skorzystam
Pytanie tylko czy przed płytami KG wrzucać folie paroszczelną alu? 
Mam wentylacje mechaniczną

----------


## plusfoto

> coś drogo ci ten balkon wyszedł, u mnie dwa balkony to około 200zł za beton i zbrojenie 300zł za styropian, folia w płynie, wylewka, do tego trzeba doliczyć około 500zł za płytki i 1000zł za dwie barierki Razem - 2000zł. balkony były wylewane razem ze stropem monolitycznym.Jak ci wyszło 12.000zł za jeden balkonik?????


A policzyłeś łączniki balkonowe, dodatkowe szalowanie pod kawałek monolitu którego by nie było(przecież balkon musi się czegoś trzymać), zbrojenie tego kawałka i balkonu, robociznę której by nie było. W każdym bądź razie przez ten balkon trzy osoby miały co robić przez prawie cały dzień. Policz dokładnie - może się okazać że te 12 to będzie mało. Bez balkonu byłaby jedna płyta HC200 więcej o szerokości 70 cm, długości 5,5m oraz dźwig 5min dłużej na budowie.

----------


## mar1982kaz

> A policzyłeś łączniki balkonowe, dodatkowe szalowanie pod kawałek monolitu którego by nie było(przecież balkon musi się czegoś trzymać), zbrojenie tego kawałka i balkonu, robociznę której by nie było. W każdym bądź razie przez ten balkon trzy osoby miały co robić przez prawie cały dzień. Policz dokładnie - może się okazać że te 12 to będzie mało. Bez balkonu byłaby jedna płyta HC200 więcej o szerokości 70 cm, długości 5,5m oraz dźwig 5min dłużej na budowie.


już ci policze - Zadnych łączników nie robiłem - na szalunek poszło około 10m2 desek o grubości 2,5cm wartych może 100zł do tego około 10 stępli wartych następne 100zł. Wszystko było zaszalowane, zazbrojone i wylane razem ze stropem więc ciężko policzyć robocizne ogólnie za cały dom ekipa wzięła 30tys więc te dwa małe balkony to około 1000-1500zł  , orientacyjnie zazbrojenie i zaszalowanie dwóch balkonów to jakieś max dzień  pracy dla  dwóch osób. ocieplenie, wylewka i prace wykończeniowe to max 2 dni dla dwóch osób i koszt około 1500zł ----- Reasumując to dwa balkony kosztowały mnie max 5000zł (materiały i robocizna)..... 12tys za jeden to lekkie przegięcie.

----------


## plusfoto

> już ci policze - Zadnych łączników nie robiłem - na szalunek poszło około 10m2 desek o grubości 2,5cm wartych może 100zł do tego około 10 stępli wartych następne 100zł. Wszystko było zaszalowane, zazbrojone i wylane razem ze stropem więc ciężko policzyć robocizne ogólnie za cały dom ekipa wzięła 30tys więc te dwa małe balkony to około 1000-1500zł  , orientacyjnie zazbrojenie i zaszalowanie dwóch balkonów to jakieś max dzień  pracy dla  dwóch osób. ocieplenie, wylewka i prace wykończeniowe to max 2 dni dla dwóch osób i koszt około 1500zł ----- Reasumując to dwa balkony kosztowały mnie max 5000zł (materiały i robocizna)..... 12tys za jeden to lekkie przegięcie.


No i w tym się różnimy. Gdyby nie balkony szalunków wcale by nie było, zbrojenia by nie było, 2m3 betonu by nie było, roboty by nie było, łączników by nie było, nie wspomnę już o mostku który pomimo łączników i tak jakiś będzie chociaż dużo mniejszy jak u ciebie za który do końca jak dom będzie stał trzeba będzie płacić. Ponad to weż pod uwagę że u mnie ten balkon to tak jak co najmniej twoje dwa.

----------


## mar1982kaz

> No i w tym się różnimy. Gdyby nie balkony szalunków wcale by nie było, zbrojenia by nie było, 2m3 betonu by nie było, roboty by nie było, łączników by nie było, nie wspomnę już o mostku który pomimo łączników i tak jakiś będzie chociaż dużo mniejszy jak u ciebie za który do końca jak dom będzie stał trzeba będzie płacić. Ponad to weż pod uwagę że u mnie ten balkon to tak jak co najmniej twoje dwa.


nadal nie wiem na co wydałeś te 12koła ??bo ze zdjęć w dzienniku to masz taki sam balkon albo nawet mniejszy, u mnie jeden ma szerokości 470cm na 100cm  a drugi 410cm na 80cm obydwa w półłuku i na gotowo robota+materiały(wszystkie) to około 5000zł za obydwa razem

----------


## owp

Szlejecie z tymi mostkami  :smile:  U mnie też jeden taki mi wyliczał mostek w balkoniku, wyszło mi, że mostek ma u=1,7, a powierzchnia to 0,2m2. Jakođ przeboleję  :smile:

----------


## plusfoto

> nadal nie wiem na co wydałeś te 12koła ??bo ze zdjęć w dzienniku to masz taki sam balkon albo nawet mniejszy, u mnie jeden ma szerokości 470cm na 100cm  a drugi 410cm na 80cm obydwa w półłuku i na gotowo robota+materiały(wszystkie) to około 5000zł za obydwa razem


Nie wiem do czego dążysz. Chcesz abym ci faktury wstawił czy coś innego? Z moich wyliczeń tak to wygląda. Ale jeśli sobie życzysz to nie ma sprawy. Dokładne wyliczenie dodatkowych kosztów nawet co do złotówki mogę ci przygotować ale dopiero po całkowitym zakończeniu inwestycji.

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Nie wiem do czego dążysz. Chcesz abym ci faktury wstawił czy coś innego? Z moich wyliczeń tak to wygląda. Ale jeśli sobie życzysz to nie ma sprawy. Dokładne wyliczenie dodatkowych kosztów nawet co do złotówki mogę ci przygotować ale dopiero po całkowitym zakończeniu inwestycji.


Nie robię tego złośliwie, tylko z czystej ciekawości co podniosło ci tak koszty tego balkonu.

----------


## jan1958

Witam! mat3006 dzięki za podpowiedź - to jest wyjście i tak będzie. Jeszcze pytanie nawiązujące do głównego tematu: Różni wykonawcy stosują różne pianki, a to kanadyjskie, a to made in USA. Czy są różnice i jaka będzie najlepsza? Pozdrawiam

----------


## rosomakx4

> Witam! mat3006 dzięki za podpowiedź - to jest wyjście i tak będzie. Jeszcze pytanie nawiązujące do głównego tematu: Różni wykonawcy stosują różne pianki, a to kanadyjskie, a to made in USA. Czy są różnice i jaka będzie najlepsza? Pozdrawiam


Troche temat drążyłem, u mnie jest piana kanadyjska - Icynene 
Napewno lepsza niż selection 500

----------


## mat3006

> Witam! mat3006 dzięki za podpowiedź - to jest wyjście i tak będzie. Jeszcze pytanie nawiązujące do głównego tematu: Różni wykonawcy stosują różne pianki, a to kanadyjskie, a to made in USA. Czy są różnice i jaka będzie najlepsza? Pozdrawiam


Szanując zasady forum nie mogę w bezpośredni sposób udzielać odpowiedzi na tak postawione pytanie. Oględnie i na około  :smile:  
 1. Róznice są i to znaczące. Jest kilka parametrów, oprócz legendarnej lambdy, które mają istotny wpływ na eksploatację, skuteczność i trwałość izolacji. W wykonawstwie pianek istotne jest również przestrzeganie rygorów technologii i odpowiednie osprzętowienie. Czyli po prostu, kto to robi. 
2. ...hm... mam nadzieję, będąc patriotą, że polskie pianki osiągną w niedalekiej przyszłości wystarczający poziom.
3. ..... 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## jan1958

mat3006 - może bardziej konkretnie na PW. Dzięki

----------


## adam_mk

Suprema... żużel piecowy na stropie....
To były czasy!!!
Nie to, co teraz...

Włosy mi jeszcze na łbie rosły...

A pamiętacie jaka wtedy była cena benzyny?
Korków nie było...
Na trasie z Katowic do Wisły mijało się góra z 6 samochodów...

Ale - fakt!
Ocieplenia teraz są już lepsze.
 :Lol: 

Adam M.

----------


## Justyna P

Tak dawno tu nie zaglądałam a tu temat się tak rozwinął że hej. Cieszę się że nie tylko ja uznałam że icynene optymalne rozwiązanie. co do wykonawców różnych pianek to się obdzwoniłam, latałam po targach budowlanych z dwójką małych dzieciaków Ale cóż wszystko żeby zdobyć informacje. I będzie icynene zle nie z raciborza tylko chyba pur tech z jaworzna. Facet o tyle mnie przekonał że bardzo technicznie podszedł do tematu rozpoczął od wyliczenia u ścia i ocenił że potrzebujemy 23 cm na dachu. Mi też wychodziła taka grubość a nie 15 czy 18 tylko oni podeszli do tego w ten sposób a nie ile Pani chce tyle będzie lub 15 cm spełnia wymagane przepisami parametry - nie ważne że na ścianie mam 20 cm grafitowego styropianu więc U wyszło nam na poziomie domu pasywnego. Obdzwoniłam 6 wykonawców i dość długo z nimi rozmawiałam. Tylko tyle. Wykonianie miało być u nas 17 grudnia ale przesuniemy je trochę gdyż jeszcze nie zaczeliśmy grzać oczywiście wykonawca instalacji zawalił i nie jest gotowy na włączenie gazu! Jakby ktoś z okolic był ciekaw wykonania proszę o kontakt

----------


## jandomm

Czytając komentarze nie spotkałem się z informacją w jakiej temp w okresie zimowym można nakładać piankę PUR. Wykonawca chce oczywiście podpisać Umowę i twierdzi, że wewnątrz domu nagrzeje nadmuchem gorącym powietrzem. 
Moje pytanie dotyczy też oceny temperatury jaka panuje na zewnątrz. Praktycznie dom przecież nie jest grzany jak i też nie ma wykonanego ocieplenia zewnętrznego a prześwity między krokwiami i membraną dachową wychładzają pomieszczenia wewnętrzne do temperatury panującej na zewnątrz.

Wykonawca zapewnia,że nawet w czasie temperatur ujemnych  (mrozów) może wykonywać i nanosić docieplenie pianą PUR jeżeli tylko wewnątrz osiągnie plusową temperaturę nadmuchem.
 Czy nanoszenie pianki w tak skrajnych temperaturach nie ma skutków ubocznych ???

----------


## Justyna P

Hm no zrozumiałam FlashBack ten komentarz. Pewnie masz trochę racji i nie tylko trochę - styropian na 100% kładziony na warkocz i placki. W dodatku mąż miał przykaz bardzo dokładnego podejścia do sprawy i kładł to osobiście. Więc efekt ocenimy na końcu budowy. A szanowni koledzy zamiast "docinać" to by powiedzieli jak najbardziej efektywnie położyć ocieplenie na ścianach z zewnątrz. Ale przecież to osobny wątek. Choć nie ukrywam, że sporo się przed tym etapem naczytałam żeby uniknąć błędów i w dodatku żeby mieć pewność - mąż osobiście zaangażował się w to przedsięwzięcie z majsterem od ociepleń. Ale to się chyba okaże w przyszłości.

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Nie sądzę, ściany sito na spoinach, styropian na plackach ze szparami zaciapanymi pianką.


dlatego styropian klei się na "ramkę" plus placki po środku, ja dodatkowo swój graficik kładłem w dwóch warstwach po 10cm z piankowaniem szczelin. 
Mpoplaw ma rację żeby uzyskać troszkę cieplejszy dach niż ściana z 20cm grafitem to potrzeba 30cm piany otwartokomórkowej...

----------


## Justyna P

Hm nie załamujcie mnie. Choć jeszcz może dopytam przynajmniej o koszt 30 cm pianki.
Mar1982kaz my kładliśmy wpłaście "ramkę" plus placki pośrodku z piankowaniem szczelin. Z tym, że nie 2*10. Generalnie nie będę już rwać włosów z głowy przez ocieplenie z zewnątrz. Może mi tu od razu podpowiecie - jedną ścianę mam bez kleju gdyż już było za zimno żeby zatopić siatkę. Jak to zabezpieczyć na okres zimy. Wątpie żeby zrobiło się tak ciepło żeby w nocy nie było mrozu. Żeby już nie zaśmiecać tu nie na temat - jak ktoś wie proszę o odp. na priv.

----------


## jan1958

Witam. Powiedźcie mi proszę jak się ma pianka na pełne deskowanie i papę na nim.

----------


## Justyna P

Ja rozpatrywałam ten temat! I w sumie po przeczytaniu tego wątku doszłam do wniosku, że może być na deskowanie bezpośrednio. Argumentów nie przedstawie gdyż nie jestem tak merytoryczna żeby tu wyciągać dlaczego może być na deskowanie. Też wykonawcy potwierdzili, że będzie ok gdyż ja zastanawiałam sie czy nie zrobić szczeliny wentylacyjnej między deskowaniem a pianką.

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Ja rozpatrywałam ten temat! I w sumie po przeczytaniu tego wątku doszłam do wniosku, że może być na deskowanie bezpośrednio. Argumentów nie przedstawie gdyż nie jestem tak merytoryczna żeby tu wyciągać dlaczego może być na deskowanie. Też wykonawcy potwierdzili, że będzie ok gdyż ja zastanawiałam sie czy nie zrobić szczeliny wentylacyjnej między deskowaniem a pianką.


gdy ja dopytywałem się wykonawców natrysku pianki to odpowiedzi były takie że jeżeli piana otwartokomórkowa to w przypadku desek i papy musi być ta szczelina bo jak sama nazwa  wskazuje piana ta przewodzi parę czyli wilgoć i jeżeli nie będzie tej szczeliny to wszystko to będzie odkładało się w deskach i całej więźbie dachowej, owszem spotkałem się z wykonawcami którzy mówili że nie jest potrzebna ale na pytanie - co z wilgocią?? nie potrafili logicznie odpowiedzieć. Logicznie myśląc wełna też jest  paroprzepuszczalna i dlatego wymaga się szczeliny wentylacyjnej jak i również paroizolacji w celu uniknięcia przepływu wilgoci z pomieszczeń do ocieplenia,

----------


## Justyna P

> Prawie prawda, ale nieprawda!
> 
> Jak upchasz próbki w jaką aparaturę co opory cieplne mierzy - to masz rację.
> Ale...
> Jak masz to zastosować - to już nie.
> Bo?
> Bo pianka nakładana natryskowo włazi w każdą szczelinkę, rozpiera się w niej i klei do wszystkiego dając SZCZELNE (no względnie szczelne) warstwy.
> Wełną tego nie uzyskasz!
> Było już o tym tysiąc razy...
> ...


Już ten temat rozpatrywała, Słowa Adama mnie na tyle przekonują, że takie rozwiązanie zastosujemy. Nic dodać nic ująć - więc przytoczyłam cytat dot. zapytania o piankę bezpośrednio na dechy.

----------


## mat3006

W przypadku pianki otwartokomorowej wiodącej firmy, która pierwsza wprowadziła ten rodzaj pianki w 1986 r. , ....... ( sorry, rules  :smile:  ) nie dochodzi do migracji pary wodnej na takiej samej zasadzie jak ma to miejsce w przypadku wełny. Pianka stawia zbyt duży tzw. opór powietrzny. Trzeba sobie uzmysłowić że z przepływem mamy do czynienia kiedy mamy dwa ośrodki o różnym ciśnieniu i pomiędzy nimi materiał którego opór jest niewystarczający dla powstrzymania migracji. Izolacja z pianki otwartokomorowej oparta jest na innej zasadzie niż przewiewna wełna. W przypadku pianki otwartokomorowej mamy do czynienia z buforem powietrza unieruchomionego tzw. "AIR BARRIER" ( nie mylić z zamknietym  :smile:  ) w warstwie izolacji. Swoboda przepływu powietrza a zarazem pary wodnej w wełnie wymaga bezwzględnie zastosowania szczeliny dającej ( hipotetyczne ) osuszanie wełny od góry.
Reasmując:
Piankę otwartokomorową ( wiodącej firmy..., za inne nie odpowiadam  :smile:  ) natryskuje się bezpośrednio na płyty drewnopochodne lub deskowania.

----------


## wasiu809

> Ja rozpatrywałam ten temat! I w sumie po przeczytaniu tego wątku doszłam do wniosku, że może być na deskowanie bezpośrednio. Argumentów nie przedstawie gdyż nie jestem tak merytoryczna żeby tu wyciągać dlaczego może być na deskowanie. Też wykonawcy potwierdzili, że będzie ok gdyż ja zastanawiałam sie czy nie zrobić szczeliny wentylacyjnej między deskowaniem a pianką.


Justyna,
nie słuchaj tych głupot. Polemizowanie z kolegami ma się nijak do rzeczywistości. 
Non stop czytając Wasze posty mam wrażenie, że rozmawiacie o piance zamkniętokomorowej pokazując jej wady (ona NIE NADAJE się na poddasza).
Zasadą podstawową ocieplenia nie jest uzyskanie najniższej możliwej lambdy tylko jej SZCZELNOŚĆ. Lambda jest na 2 miejscu! W szczególności ta laboratoryjna nieosiągalna w normalnych warunkach domowych.

Zrób eksperyment- przedziuraw termos (świetny izolator skądinad o najlepszej lambdzie)- co się stanie ...?

Robisz DOBRZE- zrób natrysk piany 20 cm i przykryj ją dla pewności przed karton gipsem folią paroszczelną, będzie zdecydowanie lepiej niż upchana wełna nawet w 2 warstwach. No i najważniejsze- będzie to stabilne przez wiele lat. Zresztą poliuretany znane są nie od wczoraj ...

Wilgoci się nie bój! Zrób dobrą wentylację w domu (pomyśl o mechanicznej) i domek będzie służył wiele lat  :smile: 

PS Nie sprzedaję pianek ani nie zajmuję się budowlanką w ogóle. To MOJE obserwacje i doświadczenia, sam tak wykonuję swój dom i to się sprawdza.

----------


## mat3006

Kolega "wasiu" ma absolutną rację. Mam tylko inne zdanie w kwestii paroizolacji. Jeżeli zastosujecie dobrą wentylację mechaniczną to w pomieszczeniach mieszkalnych nie ma potrzeby stosowania "torebki foliowej". Powiem więcej, uważam , że zastosowanie jej jest niewskazane. Wystarczajace ( i moim zdaniem skuteczniejsze ) jest dodatkowe pomalowanie płyt dobrej jakości farbą akrylową. W łazienkach i pomieszczeniach o wysokiej "produkcji " pary wodnej należy stosować folijkę , jak najbardziej.


Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## mat3006

Aaaa, jeszcze jedno do "wasiu"  :smile:  Lambda jest na 3 miejscu ( 20-30 % ). Przed nią, na miejscu drugim, po nieszczelnościach,  jest jeszcze podatnosć na zjawisko konwekcji wewnątrz izolacji , która również jest skwapliwie marginalizowana podczas badań laboratoryjnych wełenek mineralnych i szklanych. Z niej to oprócz bezpośrednich strat ciepła bierze swoje źródło zjawisko zawilgacania się ( bezprzyczynowego  :bash:  ) wełny  :roll eyes: , co, nota bene jest powodem drastycznego spadku izolacyjności wełny.

Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## wasiu809

Jak by nie było - każdy znajdzie rozwiązanie dla siebie.
Cytują klasyka Adama- to Twoj dom i Ty będziesz tam mieszkał(ała)

Ale 'obrażanie się' na fakt postępu nie jest rozsądne, nowoczesne rozwiązania wypierają standardowe. 

Cena nie zawsze jest najważniejsza...

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Justyna,
> nie słuchaj tych głupot. Polemizowanie z kolegami ma się nijak do rzeczywistości. 
> Non stop czytając Wasze posty mam wrażenie, że rozmawiacie o piance zamkniętokomorowej pokazując jej wady (ona NIE NADAJE się na poddasza).
> Zasadą podstawową ocieplenia nie jest uzyskanie najniższej możliwej lambdy tylko jej SZCZELNOŚĆ. Lambda jest na 2 miejscu! W szczególności ta laboratoryjna nieosiągalna w normalnych warunkach domowych.
> 
> Zrób eksperyment- przedziuraw termos (świetny izolator skądinad o najlepszej lambdzie)- co się stanie ...?
> 
> Robisz DOBRZE- zrób natrysk piany 20 cm i przykryj ją dla pewności przed karton gipsem folią paroszczelną, będzie zdecydowanie lepiej niż upchana wełna nawet w 2 warstwach. No i najważniejsze- będzie to stabilne przez wiele lat. Zresztą poliuretany znane są nie od wczoraj ...
> 
> ...


to dlaczego w wątkach o domach mocno-energooszczędnych typu "ogrzewający elektrycznością wystąp" czy "dom ciepły , pasywny 3 lub 5 litrowy" wszyscy mają ocieplone wełną i grzejąc prądem wklejają rachunki rzędu 1000-2000zł i to nie mając pomp ciepła?? Mało kogo stać na natrysk 30-40cm piany bo przy mniejszej ilości dom nigdy nie będzie miał statusu mocno-energooszczędnego czy pasywny. bo materiał typu piana otwartokom.  jest szczelna ale ma kiepski współczynnik przenikania ciepła w porównaniu do najlepszych wełen, które i tak są pare razy tańsze, poza tym wełna kładziona w kilku warstwach na mijankę też jest szczelna.

----------


## mat3006

> źle zrozumiałeś, w ulotkach marketingowych naciągacze od wełny podają  lambda pianek zamknięto-komorowych z tekstem że 20cm pianki zastępuje  30cm wełny, a natryskują otwarto-komorowe bo tańsze i nie pękają tyle że  20cm pianki zastępuje tylko 20 cm zwykłej wełny lub 15cm dobrej,  i dlatego dyskutujemy jednocześnie o obydwu wersjach żeby pozostać rzetelnym
> 
> nie bardzo rozumiem, mieszkasz już 10 lat w opiankowanym domku i piszesz z własnego doświadczenia, czy raczej planujesz budowę i naczytałeś się ulotek reklamowych i dałeś się nabrać w _chłyt marketingowy_ ??
> 
> PS ile konkretnie widziałeś poddaszy z wełna ułożoną profesjonalnie ??


Specjalnie wkleiłem tekst kolegi żeby pozstał dla potomności.

Do Kapłanów i Wyznawców  wiary w Świętą Lambdę !!!
Zaiste, wiara Wasza w deklarum , a potępieni będą niedługo, producentów wełen różnistych jest bezprzykładna !
Trwacie przy podstawowej wartości Świętej Lambdy czyli zasadzie jednego wzoru, nie dopuszczając do głowy wątpliwości.
 Nie pozwólcie aby zmiany jakie dokonują się na całym świecie w zakresie technologii zamąciły Wam w głowach i trwajcie jako opoka przy i na fundamencie wiary !

Jestem tylko bardzo ciekaw co powiecie, o ile powiecie, za kilka lat...
BTW: Czy w gronie obrońców Świętej Lambdy jest ktoś z wykształceniem i doświadczeniem zawodowym uprawniającym do tak imperatywnych stwierdzeń czy też jest to wiedza z podań reklamowych ?

Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## mat3006

Nie chodzi o pokazywanie dyplomów tylko o deklarację rzeczywistej wiedzy. Co do kwestii wiary i wiedzy. W innych wątkach podawałem koledze linki do opracowań które w znaczym stopniu podważają "wiedzę i pomocną dłoń odpowiednio przygotowanego pracownika hipermarketu budowlanego. Nawet w naszej, polskiej normie jest mnóstwo informacji jak należy dojść do lambdy obliczeniowej a nie pokładać ufność w Świętej Lambdzie Deklarowanej !!! Trzeba tylko chcieć i trochę się znać żeby te informacje znależć. Jak mam to tłumaczyć jeżeli nie wiem, a dotychczasowa wymiana zdań pokazuje, że mam podstawy, czy przed monitorem siedzi osoba do której informacje tego typu trafiają czy klasyczny "impregnat".
Co do wypowiedzi mar1982kaz:
 Porównywanie w oparciu o deklaracje zużycia przypomina mi dyskusję na temat wyższości róznych paliw między kierowcą autobusu i motoroweru. Zbyt mało danych dotyczących strefy klimatycznej, wielkości domów, liczebności mieszkańców, intensywności użytkowania, warunków temperaturowych konkretnych okresów, itp.itd
 Nie da się porównywać i wyciągać wiążacych wniosków z tak przedstawionej informacji.

  Co do Świętej Łambdy... może poszukajcie Panowie samodzielnie infromacji na temat rzeczywistego wpływu i udziału kondukcji w rozkładzie procentowym sprawności termicznej przegrody. Jakie znaczenie mają nieszczelności ( nawet te ujęte statystycznie ) oraz kumulowane zawilgocenie izolacji włóknistych. Nie leńcie się a może doznacie objawienia ( to w kontekście bardzo dowcipnej wypowiedzi kolegi mpopław). Kolega i tak ma u mnie dodatkowy głos poparcia w konkursie na Najlepszego Doradcę za informację o dobrej wełnie której 15 cm odpowiada 20 cm pianki otwartokomorowej. Można prosić o więcej szczegółów ? Może tym razem ja się nawrócę ?

Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## mat3006

> w twoich postach były jakieś dowody ?? gdzie konkretnie ?? bo ja widzę tylko jakieś bzdety o kunach i kalumnie o wąskich horyzontach myślowych dla tych co się oparli marketingowi pianki


 Już ustaliliśmy ,że kun nie ma !!!  :bash:  Przyznałem rację...  :roll eyes: 
Przypominam się z prośbą o bliższe informacje na temat Cudownej Wełny co to 15 cm odpowiada 20 cm pianki o.k.. OK ?

Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## adam_mk

mat3006

Obawiam się, że pojęcia, którymi się posługujesz są istną chińszczyzną dla wielu dyskutantów.
Google mają ale musieliby każde słowo przez niego przepuszczać....

Wzięliby sobie ganek wody, pogotowali przykryty na mrozie jaka wełną, na której leży zwykła szyba a potem płat pianki na którym leży TA SAMA szyba - to by zakumali!
Energii w przeciwieństwie do materii - NIE WIDAĆ!
Poznajemy ją (zauważamy jej istnienie) po skutkach jej działania.
Tłuką to do łbów od podstawówki, ale i tak słabo wchodzi...  
I co zrobić z takim, co jak nie pomaca - to nie uwierzy?

Adam M.

----------


## mar1982kaz

mat3006 odpowiedz mi dlaczego wszyscy co mają domy  mocno energooszczędne/pasywne mają wełne i po kilku latach podają że grzeją prądem i płacą poniżej 2000zł ????
Jakiś cud??? czy co??

----------


## Arielag

Witam,

Ojazuje się, że mam znajomego znajomego co taką piankę na poddasza nakłada. Ale on stosuje otwartokomórkową jakąś Holenderską. Cena 65zł za m2, 18 cm. Czy ktoś się z taką spotkał? Jak wypada w porównaniu z tą Icynene cenowo i jakościowo?

----------


## wasiu809

Dajcie spokój już Panowie,
każdy ma swoją prawde, a niektórzy gówno-prawdę...

Tak już zostanie, dopóki nie spadną ceny nowoczesnych (w polsce) systemów dociepleń i oczywiście staną się one standardem.
Na dzień dzisiejszy -LAMBDA króluje, wśród niektórych dość zamkniętych na nowości użytkowników.

Ciekawe tylko dlaczego w materacu na łóżku mają piankę a nie wełnę  :smile:  przypomnę, że 50 lat temu w nich była WEŁNA  :smile:

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Ciekawe tylko dlaczego w materacu na łóżku mają piankę a nie wełnę  przypomnę, że 50 lat temu w nich była WEŁNA


Ciekawe dlaczego wełnę do ocieplenia stosowano 20-30lat temu i nadal się ją stosuje? i ciekawe czemu nie ma na forum wątków o pękającej wełnie tak jak to jest w przypadku pianki?, nie ma nawet wątków dotyczących czy w ogóle warto stosować wełnę do ocieplenia bo jak wiadomo nawet w domach pasywnych takowe ocieplenie jest powszechnie stosowane i się sprawdza i co najważniejsze jest kilkukrotnie tańsze.

PS - sam wybudowałem dom bliski standardom pasywniaka.  Byłem skłonny do zastosowania pianki ale żeby uzyskać wynik domu pasywnego, potrzebowałem 35cm tej pianki, wybrałem wełne ze współczynnikiem lepszym niż pianka otwartokomórkowa, i zostało mi kilka tys w kieszeni. przeanalizowałem ten materiał i niestety cena jest czterokrotnie wyższa niż wełny, zachowójąc tą samą ciepłotę przegrody. Nie piszę tego złośliwie ale chcę przestrzec osoby decydujące się na piankę - jest to materiał o takich samych parametrach co zwykła wełna z tym że łatwiej i szybciej się ją nakłada ale za to jest kilkukrotnie droższa.

----------


## vega1

i za kilka lat jej grubość zmniejszy się o kilkanaście lub kilkadziesiąt procent...

----------


## mat3006

Widzę, że potrzebna jest tu cierpliwość....
Polecam *przeczytanie* a po przeczytaniu chwilę rozmyślania w jakim stopniu omówione zjawiska dotyczą materiałów o małym oporze powietrznym czyli wełny mineralnej  i szklanej a wjakim materiałów o dużym oporze powietrznym tj. np. pianki poliureanowej otwartokomorowej itp.
Co do uwag dotyczących pękania pianek to dotyczy to wyłącznie pianek zamkniętokomorowych. Gdybyś kolego miał w ręce piankę otwartokomorową to sam zrozumialbyś o czym mowa a nie powielał błędnych informacji. 
Dlaczego nadal stosuje się wełnę ? Może dlatego bo sprawia wrażenie, ze jest tania ,,,? Moim zdaniem jest to najdroższa technologia.
Gdybyś poczekał jeszcze ze dwa lata to pewnie doczekałbyś się o wiele lepszej Świętej Lambdy Deklarowanej  :bash:  Pianki zamkniętokomorowe są już zagrożone  :smile:  Nastepny cel to aerogel ( Kurde, ale się mnie rymło  :smile:  )

Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## owp

> Wzięliby sobie ganek wody, pogotowali przykryty na mrozie jaka wełną, na której leży zwykła szyba a potem płat pianki na którym leży TA SAMA szyba - to by zakumali!


Nie zapomnij o folii na tym garnku z wełną
Maat - widzę, że jesteś tu na forum najbardziej kumaty, zrób symulację domków krytych wełną i pianką i napisz, po ilu latach zwróci się większy koszt pianki.

----------


## wasiu809

> Ciekawe dlaczego wełnę do ocieplenia stosowano 20-30lat temu i nadal się ją stosuje? .


Moze inaczej...
A dlaczego 1000 lat temu murowało sie tylko z kamienia?
podpowiem- bo tylko taka technologia byla znana

A dlaczego 100 lat temu murowalo sie sciany w systemie cegla-powietrze-cegla?
podpowiem- bo tylko taka technologia izolacji byla znana

A dlaczego 10 lat temu izolowalo sie styropianem 5 cm ?
podpowiem- bo tak ja Ty nie dopuszczalo sie do mysli ze mozna lepiej i nie koniecznie w perspektywie 20-30 lat to będzie oplacalne...

DOKLADNIE dlatego.
Postep jest. Nie zatrzymasz go. Czytaj, doświadczaj. Polska i materiały budowlane z lat 90tych (nie tak dawno temu) to nie jest szczyt mozliwosci technologicznych. Nie stac Cię- rozumiem, nie rób pianki. Zapłacisz za nią w ratach przy ogrzewaniu...

----------


## mat3006

> Nie zapomnij o folii na tym garnku z wełną
> Maat - widzę, że jesteś tu na forum najbardziej kumaty, zrób symulację domków krytych wełną i pianką i napisz, po ilu latach zwróci się większy koszt pianki.


Kilka drobnych uwag dotyczących paroizolacji bo zapewnie ją masz na myśli pisząc o folii na garnku. 
Nie jest  możliwe wykonanie 100 % szczelnej paroizolacji ! Jak każda izolacja jest tyle warta na ile jest szczelna. Często lepiej żeby jej nie było niż żeby dochodziło do kumulowanego w miejscach nieszczelności przepływu. A takich miejsc jest mnóstwo !!! Rozklejone łączenia, gniazdka elektryczne i kratki wentylacyjne, perforacje po wkrętach płyt g/k,  a o ścianach i trzonach kominowych, konkretnych i bardzo istotnych mostkach parowych nie zapominając. 
  Jednakże przyjmując, bardzo hipotetycznie, że mamy szczelną "torebkę foliową" nad głową to wilgoć i tak dopłynie do warstwy wełny. Skąd ? To proste. Z zewnątrz, przez membranę. Fizyka jest bezlitosna i ma gdzieś nasze chciejstwo. Tam gdzie pojawia się niedomiar to, o ie rodzaj przegrody nie daje wystarczającego oporu, wystąpi przepływ w celu wyrównania ciśnień i stężeń. Polecam uważne i ze zrozumieniem przeczytanie zalinkowanego we wcześniejszym poście artykułu.

Co do głównego pytania to nie jest możliwe jednoznaczne i tak precyzyjne jakbyś oczekiwał udzielnie odpowiedzi na Twoje pytanie. 
Wiem, że zabrzmi to kontrowersyjnie ale dla mnie, przy mojej obecnej wiedzy i doświadczeniu pytanie raczej powinno brzmieć: 
po jakim czasie termoizolacja dachu wykonana z wełny będzie się nadawała do kapitanego remontu wraz z wymianą na np. piankę.  :smile: 

 A czas ten będzie tym krótszy im tańsza ( gorsza ) wełna została zastosowana, im intensywniej pod względem bytowym i cieplnym jest ekspolatowany obiekt, zwłaszcza w połączeniu z lokalnym klimatem o wysokiej wilgotności, im gorszy wykonawca montował wełnę, im bardziej skomplikowana a zarazem niemożliwa do szczelnego zaizolowania wełną jest więźba, itp,itd.  :smile:  O kunach nie wspomnę bo ich nie ma  :wink: 
Na podstawie swoich doświadczeń, w tym również z "młodymi" domami, oceniam to na przedział 6-15 lat. Dlatego uważam, że na izolację z wełny stać naprawdę bogatych ludzi... SERIO !

Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## mar1982kaz

mat3006 nadal sensownie nie umiesz odpowiedzieć mi na pewien fakt więc się powtórzę....
 odpowiedz mi dlaczego wszyscy co mają domy mocno energooszczędne/pasywne mają wełne i po latach podają że grzeją prądem i płacą poniżej 2000zł ????
Jakiś cud??? czy co?? Po prostu masa osób jest zadowolona a ty w kółko próbujesz wciskać ludziom kity że wełna to syf i że po kilku latach ją szlak trafi i że moknie  chociaż wiadomo że teraz wełny są hydrofobizowane. Fakt jest taki że pianka jest najdroższym izolatorem w  stosunku do ciepła które zatrzymuje, przy gdybym miał  15 cm pianki to nigdy nikt by mojego domu nie nazwał energooszczędnym bo owszem dach byłby megaszczelny ale traciłby sporo ciepła całą połacią,

----------


## mat3006

Panowie, bardzo proszę o utrzymanie poziomu a zachowanie niektóych sformułowań do rozmów prywatnych.
Przyznam, że tak zwany opór materii działa mocno zniechęcająco i nie będę już dostarczał Panom wiedzy pod nos. Sami poszukajcie ! 
Sądzę, że w dużym stopniu stanowisko Wasze oparte jest na obronie własnych, wcześniej powziętych wyborów. Jest to tak zwana zasada konsekwencji. W dużym stopniu jest pożyteczna bo ułatwia funkcjonowanie społeczeństw ale wtedy kiedy nakazuje przeciwstawiać się innym stanowiskom czy poglądom wtedy.... NIE JEST DOBRZE  :sad: 
Proszę się nie obrażać na rzeczywistość i fakty. A fakty są takie, że producenci izolacji wełnistych mają bardzo duży problem z obronieniem swojej dominującej, do niedawna, pozycji na całym świecie. Przeszukajcie sobie rynki budowlane i zobaczcie oferty koncernów któe jeszcze 4-5 lat temu miały wyłącznie wełny. Jeżeli tłumaczenie od strony podstaw fizyki budowli nie działa to może wytłumaczcie mi dlaczego wełna, skoro taka superowska i tania, nie wycięła w pień innych rozwiązań ? Mało tego ! Cały czas powstają nowe, przesuwając granice skuteczności coraz dalej. Na poziom niedostępny dla wełny. Podejrzewam , że stwierdzicie iż to banda ściemniaczy chce wcisnąć nieuzasadnione kosztowo rozwiązania bo tylko wełna ma sens.
 Wyobraźcie sobie , że w największym stopniu ma to miejsce w rozleniwionej niskimi cenami energii Hameryce ! A zobaczciesz sobie jakie wymagania stawiane są w formie R-Value ( odpowiednik Świętej Lambdy Deklarowanej ale zbadanej i publikowanej w innej rzeczywistości prawnej ) domom i przegrodom w różnych stanach... W niczym nie potwierdza to Waszych dywagacji na temat śmiesznie niskich cen energii itd. To jest wszystko do znalezienia ale nie zamierzam tego Panom kłaść na talerze. Trochę własnej pracy a satysfakcja będzie większa. 
 Nie tkwijcie, Panowie na poziomie technologicznym sprzed ćwierćwiecza. W sumie to nic dziwnego, skoro nawet program nauczania dla studentów kierunków budowlanych jest również w tym miejscu i czasie, wraz z archaicznymi i nieprzystającymi do rzeczywistości metodami określania Świętej Lambdy Deklarowanej.

----------


## lukasza

> Witam,
> 
> Ojazuje się, że mam znajomego znajomego co taką piankę na poddasza nakłada. Ale on stosuje otwartokomórkową jakąś Holenderską. Cena 65zł za m2, 18 cm. Czy ktoś się z taką spotkał? Jak wypada w porównaniu z tą Icynene cenowo i jakościowo?


1. Dajmy na to, że piankę bez problemów można kłaść na pełne deskowanie (choć to nie moje słowa). Dajmy na to, że jest to obecnie najlepszy izolator dachu na rynku (okaże się za kilka lat w praktyce). Same zalety jeśli uwierzymy sprzedawcą. Powiedzmy, że im wierzę.

2. Widzę tylko 1 problem na dziś - cena, cena, cena (pomijam problem kluczowy czyli renomy jaką będą mogli pochwalić się wykonawcy za kilka lat jak cześć społeczeństwa z dachami zaizolowanymi pianką pomieszka).

Dokładnie post Arielag pokazuje problem, bo cena pianki = jej grubość. Cena jest taka, że wielu inwestorów myśli o oszczędności na cenie = grubości. Jeśli przeciętne krokwie mają 18 cm grubości to znaczy, że musimy napryskać na krokwie kolejne 5 cm, razem z 23 cm. To jest moje zdanie bo ...jak już kiedyś policzyłem dla celów forum na moim prostym dachu bo dwuspadowym udział krokwi i jętek w dachu to 16%, U=0,7. Zakładając średnio dość mały dach 150m2 to będzie 24m2. Zakładając, że 1 okno dachowe to ok 0,9 do 1m2 to zakrywając tylko przestrzenie między krokwiami pozostawiamy sobie w dachu ok 24 okna dachowe z pakietem energooszczędnym. A jak ucieka kasa oknami dachowymi w ilości dodatkowe 24 sztuki na 150m2 dachu możecie się domyśleć.

Co za tym idzie trzeb liczyć piankę: wysokość krokwi + 5 cm. Średnio ok 23 cm, czyli cena ok 80-85 zł za m2 za otwarto komorową. Co za tym idzie poddasze jest ocieplone w cenie standardowej do wełny bo trzeba wykonać ruszt, układać kg na ruszcie.

----------


## mat3006

> gdzie w twoich postach jest rzeczywistość i fakty ?? zacytuj konkretną linijkę bo za bardzo znaleźć nie mogę


Ja natomiast , dalej nie mogę się doczekać informacji o Cudownej Wełnie co to 15 cm odpowiada 20 cm pianki. Z pewną taką nieśmiałościa.... przypominam się  :smile: 
Rozumiem, że to twierdzenie, Szanowny Kolego, dotyczy izolacji wbudowanej, bo o tym cały czas dyskutujemy. Nie trzymaj dłużej mnie i reszty forumowiczów w niepewności. Cóż za dramaturgia !!!

----------


## mar1982kaz

tak samo myślałem jak ty... będąc przy wyborze wełna czy pianka doszedłem do tych samych wniosków. u mnie wełna to  jakieś 4.000zł za  piankę miałem oferty w przedziale 10-12tys wełne układałem sam, kartongipsów i rusztu nie liczę bo przecież przy piance tak samo się je stosuje. warstwa 5cm na krokwiach pianki otwartokom. to też spory mostek. u siebie dałem 15 cm w drugiej warstwie bo rzeczywiście drewno nie ma tak dobrych parametrów cieplnych no ale cóż piankowcy tego nie widzą. 
Nie jestem przeciwnikiem nowości na rynku budowlanym, gdyby  pianka była połowę tańsza to  rozważałbym pryśnięcie około  30cm. Pianka w calenie jest złym materiałemi i nigdy nic złego na jej temat nie mówiłem, chodzi jedynie o to że producenci mydlą oczy mega lambdami a w rzeczywistości ma ona takie same parametry co wełna.

----------


## el_hogar

Temat którego nie ma, czyli kuna.
Walka trwała u sąsiada 2 sezony, użyto : perswazje, trutka, odstraszacze, rzucanie kamieniami, wiatrówka, egzorcyzmy.
Skutki: zniszczona folia izolacyjna, labirynt korytarzy w wełnie, liczne potomstwo (bynajmniej nie moje) + zszargane nerwy właściciela posesji i jego małżonki.
Ale jak wiadomo kun niema !
Tydzień temu taka nieistniejąca siedziała na parapecie MOJEGO okna i patrzyła mi w oczy.
Nie wiem jakie ma plany ...

----------


## mar1982kaz

dla tego ja zakupiłem elektroniczny  odstraszacz plus specja klnąklatkę do łapania kun i umiejscowiłem na stryszku

----------


## adam_mk

Znaczy - zafundowałeś kunie telewizor i stereo?
 :Lol: 

Adam M.

----------


## mat3006

> dla tego ja zakupiłem elektroniczny  odstraszacz plus specja klnąklatkę do łapania kun i umiejscowiłem na stryszku


A po co ? Przecież ich nie ma !!! Dałeś się kolego naciągnąć  :smile:

----------


## mar1982kaz

> A po co ? Przecież ich nie ma !!! Dałeś się kolego naciągnąć


a kto powiedział że ich nie ma??? są osoby (pojedyńcze) którym trochę szkód wyrządziły wiec warto  dmuchać na zimne.... to tak jak z piorunochronem  mało prawdopodobne żeby piorun trafił w dom a jednak możliwe

----------


## owp

> (...)
> Co do głównego pytania to nie jest możliwe jednoznaczne i tak precyzyjne jakbyś oczekiwał udzielnie odpowiedzi na Twoje pytanie. 
> Wiem, że zabrzmi to kontrowersyjnie ale dla mnie, przy mojej obecnej wiedzy i doświadczeniu pytanie raczej powinno brzmieć: 
> po jakim czasie termoizolacja dachu wykonana z wełny będzie się nadawała do kapitanego remontu wraz z wymianą na np. piankę.


No, lubię jak ktoś uczciwie przedstawi sprawę, nawet jak jest to trochę między wierszami. Czyli pianka wychodzi taniej dopiero przy założeniu, że wełnę trzeba wymieniać co 6-15 lat. Jeśli wełna przetrzyma ten okres, jest bardziej ekonomicznie uzasadniona.

----------


## autorus

nawet jak kuny się zagnieżdża to i tak przecież nie będziesz wymieniał ocieplenia tylko tępił szkodniki. JAk pisałem kumpel wstawił sobie specjalny system przeciw ku nom i dalej funkcjonuje  :smile:

----------


## el_hogar

> Znaczy - zafundowałeś kunie telewizor i stereo?
> 
> 
> Adam M.


Owszem, ale mam w planie mniej sympatyczne atrakcje ;-"(
Uwagi w stylu "nigdy nie miałem z tym problemu" przypominają argumentację: sąsiad całe życie palił i dożył 90-siątki. 
Przecież to prawda !!!!    :wink: 
Jak na razie nie przejmuję się jednak kuną, tylko dzięciołem który regularnie rąbie mi dziuplę w ociepleniu. Zaklejałem dziurę już 5 razy, a ten z uporem maniaka kuje sztolnie kolejny raz.
Zastanawiam się co będzie jak się sprzymierzy z kuną? A może się nie lubią?

----------


## adam_mk

W identycznej sytuacji jedna dama napisała skargę do Lasów Państwowych!
Nakazała, aby sobie to leśne zwierzę ZABRALI z jej posesji, bo jej dziuplę w ociepleniu wykuwa!
(Jest całość na forum leśników)

Może i Ty spróbuj tego sposobu?
 :Lol: 

Adam M.

----------


## plusfoto

Ciekawie wygląda norma NF40 dla uzyskania kredytu dla energooszczędnych

Tabela 14. Minimalna grubość izolacji dla dachu Rodzaj materiału termoizolacyjnego Przewodność cieplna, W/mK Wymagana grubość izolacji dla U=0,15 W/m2K, cm Wymagana grubość izolacji dla U=0,12 W/m2K, cm Wymagana grubość izolacji dla U=0,10 W/m2K, cm Wymagana grubość izolacji dla U=0,080 W/m2K, cm
Wełna mineralna
0,045 – 0,034
37 – 30
46 – 38
56 – 46
70 – 58
Celuloza
0,043 – 0,037
36 – 32
45 – 40
54 – 49
68 – 61
Styropian spieniany EPS
0,042 – 0,031
35 – 29
44 – 36
53 – 43
66 – 54
Styropian ekstradowany XPS
0,040 – 0,034
34 – 30
43 – 38
51 – 46
64 – 58
Pianka PU
0,035 – 0,025
31 – 25
39 – 32
47 – 38
59 – 48

okazuje się w/g niej że pianki potrzeba 25-31cm a wełny 30-37cm

całe wytyczne pod adresem bo tu się kiepsko wkleja

http://www.nfosigw.gov.pl/gfx/ees/us...szczednych.pdf

----------


## mar1982kaz

są wełny o lambdzie 0,032 natomiast jeśli chodzi o lambdę pianki to są jej dwa rodzaje i ta otwartokomórkowa ma powyżej 0,03 natomiast zamkniętokomórkowa jest cieplejsza ale są osoby na tym forum piszące że z czasem im popękała.

----------


## plusfoto

Tam zapodają raczej tylko otwartą. I z tego wynika że najlepsza wełna = najgorsza pianka.

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Tam zapodają raczej tylko otwartą. I z tego wynika że najlepsza wełna = najgorsza pianka.


najlepsza wełna jest 4 razy tańsza od najgorszej pianki, a współczynnik ten sam!!

----------


## plusfoto

Aby nie było - nie przesądzam ani o jednym ani o drugim. narazię się zastanawiam i pilnie śledzę wątki tego dotyczące.  Ale jak do wełny doliczysz jeszcze folię peroszczelną i robociznę to ta różnica się trochę zmniejszy. Potem pozostanie się modlić że ekipa która to robiła zrobiła to dobrze. Przy piance teoretycznie chyba jest mniejsze prawdopodobieństwo popełnienia błędów.

----------


## wasiu809

> Aby nie było - nie przesądzam ani o jednym ani o drugim. narazię się zastanawiam i pilnie śledzę wątki tego dotyczące.  Ale jak do wełny doliczysz jeszcze folię peroszczelną i robociznę to ta różnica się trochę zmniejszy. Potem pozostanie się modlić że ekipa która to robiła zrobiła to dobrze. Przy piance teoretycznie chyba jest mniejsze prawdopodobieństwo popełnienia błędów.


Nie teoretycznie, tylko to pewne. Pianka nie marudzi- wchodzi w kazda szczelinę poddasze domyka w sposób jednolity..
Dla wszystkich niedowiarków- zapraszam na natrysk u mnie w domu - przyszła środa, czwartek (17-18 grudnia).
Woj małopolskie, między krakowem a katowicami. Zainteresowanych odsyłam na priv ...

----------


## mat3006

Do mar1982kaz:
Proszę o wyliczenie np. 35 cm SuperMaty, ale z pełną robocizną. Nie w rodzaju " bo my ze szwagrem i skrzyneczką piwa nie takie, Panie, rzeczy robili...". 
 Uwzględniając wszystko ! Włącznie z paro i wiatroziolacją, i wszystko co się z tym wiąże, oczywiście odpowiednio wysokiej jakości i trwałości. Może koledzy którzy się zajmują montażem wełny pomogą.
Co do meritum informacji... Zapewne twórcy tych zaleceń nie wiedzieli o istnieniu Cudownej Wełny której to 15 cm odpowiada 20 cm pianki. Takich, Panie , mamy fachowców  :sad:  
Wysłałem zapytanie do isovera dotyczące szczegółów metod badania wsp. lambda jakie są stosowane u nich  i odpowiedzialności za deklarowane lambda. Jestem ciekaw czy odpowiedzą  :smile:  Oczywiście, podzielę się z Panami informacją

Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## mat3006

u


> nawet jak kuny się zagnieżdża to i tak przecież nie będziesz wymieniał ocieplenia tylko tępił szkodniki. JAk pisałem kumpel wstawił sobie specjalny system przeciw ku nom i dalej funkcjonuje


Jak "te co ich nie ma", się zagnieżdzą to masz po membranie i basta  ! Bardzo szybko sobie z nią poradzą. A jak masz po membranie to cały system szlag trafia bo ciepło bez najmniejszego utrudnienia, dzięki małemu oporowi powietrznemu izolacji włóknistych opuszcza je z łatwością i na amen  :sad:   I to nawet z Cudownej Wełny  :smile: 
 Jeżeli, co się nie zdarza, spróbują pianki to i tak nie spowoduje to ucieczki ciepła z termoizolacji a jedynie punktowe zmniejszenie jej grubości.
A kumpel niech zajrzy pod pokrycie bo może się zdziwić... A może lepiej niech nie zagląda bo będzie musiał coś z tym zrobić  :smile:  Nieco lepiej mają właściciele dachów gdzie między pokryciem a termoizolacją są miejsca i przestrzenie które "te co ich nie ma" zajmują dla siebie bez potrzeby rozwałki termoizolacji poprowadzonej bezpośrednio pod pokryciem. Miałem jeden taki przypadek gdzie pomimo totalnego labiryntu korytarzy i nor w wełnie, membrana była prawie nienaruszona. Jednak regułą jest coś wręcz przeciwnego.
Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## adkwapniewski

> Nie teoretycznie, tylko to pewne. Pianka nie marudzi- wchodzi w kazda szczelinę poddasze domyka w sposób jednolity..
> Dla wszystkich niedowiarków- zapraszam na natrysk u mnie w domu - przyszła środa, czwartek (17-18 grudnia).
> Woj małopolskie, między krakowem a katowicami. Zainteresowanych odsyłam na priv ...


Tylko co jak popęka ? Tak samo można spie..zyć piankę jak i wełnę/styropian różnica taka że wełnę/styropian można samemu zaaplikować ... i dopilnować żeby była właściwie ułożona/ny. Przy piance jesteś uzależniony od "gościa" który Ci "pryska" tą pianką , pianę też trzeba umieć zapplikować szczególnie jak się pryska bezpośrednio na membranę ...



Piszecie o gryzoniach i złośliwych kunach , taka złośliwa kuna nie zje pianki lub dla zabawy jej nie zniszczy ?

żeby nie było że jestem maniakiem wełny/styropianu ... Gdyby natrysk 30cm otwartokomorowej kosztował ~40PLN za m2 to bym się nawet nie zastanawiał !  :smile: 

Inaczej to system mieszany jest najlepszym rozwiązaniem przy membranie (wełna w krokwie, pod styropian) , przy pełnym deskowaniu/ trumnie to bym się nie zastanawiał wogóle i tylko sytropian  :smile:

----------


## mat3006

> Tylko co jak popęka ? Tak samo można spie..zyć piankę jak i wełnę/styropian różnica taka że wełnę/styropian można samemu zaaplikować ... i dopilnować żeby była właściwie ułożona/ny. Przy piance jesteś uzależniony od "gościa" który Ci "pryska" tą pianką , pianę też trzeba umieć zapplikować szczególnie jak się pryska bezpośrednio na membranę ...
> 
> 
> 
> Piszecie o gryzoniach i złośliwych kunach , taka złośliwa kuna nie zje pianki lub dla zabawy jej nie zniszczy ?
> 
> żeby nie było że jestem maniakiem wełny/styropianu ... Gdyby natrysk 30cm otwartokomorowej kosztował ~40PLN za m2 to bym się nawet nie zastanawiał ! 
> 
> Inaczej to system mieszany jest najlepszym rozwiązaniem przy membranie (wełna w krokwie, pod styropian) , przy pełnym deskowaniu/ trumnie to bym się nie zastanawiał wogóle i tylko sytropian


Nie będę pisał na temat "tych co ich nie ma"  :smile:  Ogólnie nie są zainteresowane pianką.
 Co do pękania to najlepiej skontaktuj się z dobrą firmą pracującą na porządnym materiale w swoim regionie a zapewne bedziesz miał możliwość bliższego zapoznania się z piankami otwartokomorowymi i być może zobaczysz jak są nakładane. Zjawisko pękania zdarza się piankom zamkniętokomorowym ( które ogólnie rzecz biorąc, nie powinny być stosowane bezpośrednio na drewno ).

----------


## adkwapniewski

> Nie będę pisał na temat "tych co ich nie ma"  Ogólnie nie są zainteresowane pianką.
> Co do pękania to najlepiej skontaktuj się z dobrą firmą pracującą na porządnym materiale w swoim rejonie a zapewne bedziesz miał możliwość bliższego zapoznania się z piankami otwartokomorowymi i być może zobaczysz jak są nakładane. Zjawisko pękania zdarza się piankom zamkniętokomorowym ( które ogólnie rzecz biorąc, nie powinny być stosowane bezpośrednio na drewno ).


Jesteś pewien co do "tych co ich nie ma" że nie są zainteresowane pianką ? Dasz na to gwarancję pisemną że gdyby jednak były zainteresowane to pokryjesz szkody ? Nie sądzę więc temat kun można zamknąć (te "pindy" gryzą *wszystko* nawet przewody pod napięciem ... )

Oglądałem pianki i nawet testowałem (takie z puszki) powiem jedno - CENA zabija i nie można wypożyczyć sprzętu , więc odpada.

----------


## mat3006

> Jesteś pewien co do "tych co ich nie ma" że nie są zainteresowane pianką ? Dasz na to gwarancję pisemną że gdyby jednak były zainteresowane to pokryjesz szkody ? Nie sądzę więc temat kun można zamknąć (te "pindy" gryzą *wszystko* nawet przewody pod napięciem ... )
> 
> Oglądałem pianki i nawet testowałem (takie z puszki) powiem jedno - CENA zabija i nie można wypożyczyć sprzętu , więc odpada.


 Tak, jeżeli byłbyś moim klientem jestem w stanie wstawić taki zapis. Jestem pewny tego co piszę. Co do pianek z puszki .... o czymTy  piszesz ? Zaczynam podejrzewać, że trochę rozmijamy się co do pojęcia pianki otwartokomorowej. 
 Co do wypożyczenia sprzętu. Możliwe, że niedługo będzie dotępna na rynku wersja dla majsterkowiczów czyli minizestaw ale cena pianki, pomimo pracy własnej nie będzie niższa a wręcz przeciwnie. Co do ceny to jest wyższa od wełny ale dlaczego lepsza, skuteczniejsza i trwalsza technologia ma być w cenie gorszej ?  Tego samego oczekujesz kupując samochód, telewizor, kosiarkę czy spodnie ? Tylko dochodzi jeszcze aspekt naprawy błędu. Gówniane auto możesz sprzedać, telewizor ( spodnie, kosiarkę wyrzucić ) i kupić lepsze a izolację którą wykonujesz z reguły planujesz zrobić chyba raz na zawsze ? No chyba, że planujesz szybko sprzedać i mało inwestować albo po kilku latach boleśnie możesz się przekonać , że róznica w koszcie między wmontowaniem wełny a natryśnięciem pianki to był pikuś bo teraz jeszcze musisz doliczyć konkretne koszty rwania płyty albo pokrycia dachu.
  Gwarancja i związane z nią rzeczywiste poczucie pewności inwestycji to komfort który będzie kosztować więcej i tyle... Być może rozpowszechnianie się technologii i rosnące metraże firm wykonawczych zaskutkują obniżeniem cen. Tak z reguły już jest.
Powtórzę pytanie kierując je do tych którzy przyznają, że pianka jest lepszym rozwiązaniem technologicznym od wełny. Dlaczego Was dziwi wyższa cena pianki skoro akceptujecie te różnice w innych segmentach swojego życia ?

----------


## adkwapniewski

> Tak, jeżeli byłbyś moim klientem jestem w stanie wstawić taki zapis. Jestem pewny tego co piszę. Co do pianek z puszki .... o czymTy  piszesz ? Zaczynam podejrzewać, że trochę rozmijamy się co do pojęcia pianki otwartokomorowej. CUT


@mat3006
Wyjaśnij proszę czym różni się piana z puszki od piany którą sprzdajesz/aplikujesz ? Najlepiej skład chemiczny produktu (piana z puszki , Twoja piana) wraz z udziałem procentowym składników. Nie czepiam się teraz tylko naprawdę chciałbym wiedzieć. Gdybyś wyjaśnił jeszcze dlaczego taki a nie inny skład piany czyni ją wyjątkową to byłbym wniebowzięty. Wszędzie tylko bełkot marketingowy a nie mam czasu na studiowanie problemu.


@FlashBack

Tak z ciekawości napisz jeśli pamiętasz jaką mieli w tym domku wentylację WG czy WM ? I chociaż skrótem co za wełna  - plllizzz

----------


## mat3006

> najlepsza wełna jest 4 razy tańsza od najgorszej pianki, a współczynnik ten sam!!


Koledze dedykuję cytat z linkowanego zestawu zaleceń:
"...do obliczania współczynników U przegród budynku należy wykorzystywać obliczeniowe współczynniki przewodzenia ciepła λobl materiałów, a nie wartości deklarowane λD, co dotyczy w szczególności materiałów termoizolacyjnych...
Mam nadzieję, że użyte tu sformułowania i cały sens jest zrozumiały.
Nie będę podawał w którym miejscu bo być może zmusi to do przeczytania bardzo interesującego opracowania. Wiele informacji który w jasny i jednoznaczny sposób odpowiadają na mnóstwo pytań zadawanych na tym forum. Zwłaszcza dotyczących właściwych rozwiązań mających na celu likwidację lub redukcję mostków. Z przyjemnością stwierdzam, że potwierdzono w 100 % moje stanowisko na temat balkonów  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## vega1

> @mat3006
> Wyjaśnij proszę czym różni się piana z puszki od piany którą sprzdajesz/aplikujesz ? Najlepiej skład chemiczny produktu (piana z puszki , Twoja piana) wraz z udziałem procentowym składników. Nie czepiam się teraz tylko naprawdę chciałbym wiedzieć. Gdybyś wyjaśnił jeszcze dlaczego taki a nie inny skład piany czyni ją wyjątkową to byłbym wniebowzięty.


też proszę o wyjaśnienie. Oprócz tego że pianka z puszki wiąże pod wpływem wilgoci to czymś się jeszcze różni od tych z natrysku?

----------


## mat3006

Ok, 
Zarzucano mi, że prowadzę tu kryptoreklamę ale uznaję, ze odpowiedź na tak postawione pytanie nie przekracza zasad.
Podstawowa różnica to struktura takiej pianki. Niektóre firmy polecają i wykonują na dachy o konstrukcji drewnianej pianki tzw. zamkniętokomórkowe ale większość, i potwierdza to praktyka, pomimo gorszej izolacyjności pianek otwartokomórkowych uważa je za jedynie odpowiednie do pełnego kontaktu i otulenia drewna ze względu na ich istotną cechę jaką jest wysoka dyfuzyjność ( przepuszczalność ) pary wodnej. Dzięki tej cesze drewno może w sposób naturalny i właściwy regulować swoją wilgotność z otoczeniem. Pianki " z puszki " mają strukturę zamkniętokomórkową ponieważ oczekuje się od nich, oprócz izolacyjności również funkcji mechanicznych ( mocowanie stolarki itp )
Drugą różnicą jest to że pianki " z puszki" są piankami jednoskładnikowymi natomiast są sprężone w pojemnikach gazami które również biora udział w spienianiu. Pianki które firmy stosują do natrysku ociepleniowo-wygłuszającego są dwuskładnikowe. Oba składniki, po znacznym podgrzaniu, w idealnie takich samych proporcjach są tłoczone podgrzewanymi wężami do pistoletu natryskowego, gdzie w ostatnim momencie dochodzi do wymieszania obu składników.Wchodzą w reakcję, której jednym z efektów jest powstanie pary wodnej która pełni funkcję gazu spieniającego. 
Są to procesy o wysokiej energochłonności dlatego większość firm przyjeżdza na miejscerealizacji z własnym agregatem prądowym wysokiej mocy. 
 Polecam przeszukanie serwisu Youtube gdzie można znaleźć wiele filmów demostracyjnych. 
Nie pytaj o dokładne składy chemiczne bo są ścisłą tajemnicą. Ważne dla inwestora są dokumenty i certyfikaty dopuszczające do stosowania w określonych miejscach i funkcjach.
Co do pytania do Flash'a o wełnę. Jakie to ma znaczenie jaka ? To technologia wrażliwa na błędy troglodytów. Nawet z powodu ograniczonej dostępności technologii natrysku pianki , choćby z powodu poziomu wielkości inwestycji w technologię znacznie trudniej w tej dziedzinie znaleźć ludzi bez pojęcia, choć jak wszędzie i tu się znajdą  :smile:  
Jezeli macie bardziej szczegółowe pytania to wyłącznie na priv.
Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## adkwapniewski

> Nie pytaj o dokładne składy chemiczne bo są ścisłą tajemnicą. Ważne dla inwestora są dokumenty i certyfikaty dopuszczające do stosowania w określonych miejscach i funkcjach.CUT


To podaj link do karty bezpieczeństwa produktu lub atest techniczy PZH , np Selena nie robi z tego "tajemnicy" -> karta produktu

lub soudal -> aprobata techniczna itb


Dodatkowo wyjaśnij proszę co to znaczy "otwartokomórkowa" i "zamkniętokomórkowa" chodzi o gęstość piany ? Czy o coś jeszcze ?

Jeżeli tylko o gęstość to czy piana o gęstości 20kg/m3 to otwartokomórkowa czy już  zamkniętokomórkowa piana ?

Ostatnie pytanie jaka jest wartość "paroprzepuszczalności" (współczynnik oporu dyfuzyjnego) piany którą sprzedajesz ?

Chciałbym porównać.




> 1. WM, 
> 2. Wogóle bez wentylacji budynku w kuchni i łazience flachowcy zamontowali kratki za którymi nie było kanałów
> Wełnę pomine bo nie ona winna.


masakra ... współczuję właścicielowi.

----------


## autorus

Z założenia ten wątek miał być nawalanką, bo raczej niczego innego od niego oczekiwać nie należało. 
Ja mam w starym domu wełnę na strychy nieocieplanym w nowym ma  być pianka na zewnątrz i jakoś się ze sobą nie kłócę  :smile:

----------


## Arielag

A co z tymi, którzy są już przekonani do pianki? Kto mi odpowie która pianka otwarto komórkowa lepsza? Icynene czy Tecnopol? Różnica e cenie 15 zł na m2 na niekorzyść Icynene.

----------


## adkwapniewski

> A co z tymi, którzy są już przekonani do pianki? Kto mi odpowie która pianka otwarto komórkowa lepsza? Icynene czy Tecnopol? Różnica e cenie 15 zł na m2 na niekorzyść Icynene.


Tego się nie dowiesz !

Brak jakikolwiek konkretów poza jednym : "super materiał" , nawet przetestować tego w domu nie możesz bo musisz zamówić usługę ... na 1m2 nikt Ci nie przyjedzie i nie tryśnie ...

parametry typu  wspaniała "paroprzepuszczalność" działają na mnie jak płachta na byka ...

weź sobie jakąkolwiek pianę z puszki, styropian,wełnę (te materiały testowałem) w karcie produktu masz opisane wszystkie kluczowe parametry a tu nic , null ... tylko zapewnienia - *to za mało za taką cenę*

----------


## adam_mk

Umiesz czytać teksty ze zrozumieniem treści?
Poczytaj tu:
http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poliuretany

Potem popytaj o cenę litra/kilograma jakiegoś poliola stosowanego do natrysku...

Adam M.

----------


## mar1982kaz

ja gdy byłem na etapie wyboru wełna czy pianka to od wszystkich producentów słyszałem że pianka otwartokom. jes dwa razy cieplejsza od wełny natomiast gdy prosiłem o   potwierdzenie tego pokazując mi karte techniczną produktu czy badania lambdy szybko ucinali rozmowę i zmieniali bełkot marketingowy na inną strategię typu "owszem parametry są takie same ale szybciej się kładzie niż wełna"... itd itp

dla ciekawskich wklejam jedną z wycen którą wysłał mi wykonawca udzielający się na tym forum (jozek131)

Wsp. przew. ciepła - 	W/Km	 0,023 0,036 
Opór cieplny - R	Km2/W	 10,87 6,94 
wsp. przenikania ciepła - U	W/Km2	 0,09 0,14 
gęstość	kg/m3	 42,00 10,00 
Pokrycie pow.	jedn.	 Piana twarda BAYMER 150	 Piana miękka Selection 500
pow.	m2	 85,0 85,0 
cena za 1 cm	zł/cm	 11,0 4,6 
grubość piany	cm	 25,0 25,0 
cena netto	zł	 23 375,00 9 775,00 
km	
zł	
Wartość szacunkowa netto	zł	 23 375,00 9 775,00 

VAT	8%	 1 870,00 782,00 
Brutto	 25 245,00 10 557,00 

Cena wraz z dojazdem

jak widzicie za pianę otwartokom musiałbym dać ponad 10.000 przy U=0,14 skoro współczynniki nie są ważne to dlaczego je podają?? teraz mam U= 0,1 czyli o wiele lepszą za 4000zł
co do kosztów ułożenia wełny wyceny miałem nie przekraczające 10zł z sznurkowaniem, za 4zł też są ekipy ale na nie bym się nie decydował.  Zdecydowałem że zrobie to sam z teściem i zajęło nam to dwa dni, co do dodatkowych kosztów które trzeba ponieść  przy wełnie to trzeba kupić paroizolację (200zł) reszta prac jest taka sama czy to przy wełnie czy przy piance. Gdyby pianka była tańsza to bym się na nią zdecydował ale nie cena jest najgorsza!! Najgorsze jest oszukiwanie naiwnych ludzi że to taki cieplutki materiał.

----------


## adkwapniewski

> Umiesz czytać teksty ze zrozumieniem treści?
> Poczytaj tu:
> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poliuretany
> 
> Potem popytaj o cenę litra/kilograma jakiegoś poliola stosowanego do natrysku...
> 
> Adam M.


umiesz  :smile:  ale nie o to mi chodziło  :wink:  Chciałem żeby kol mat3006 "wyjaśnił" w czym się pomyliłem porównując pianę z puszki z produktem który sprzedaje , zadałem konkretne pytanie : na czym polega podział na "otwartokomórkowe" i "zamkniętokomórkowe" i gdzie zakfalifikować pianę o gęstości 20kg/m3 

Ja już swoje testy przeszedłem , zresztą skorzystałem z Twojej rady. Wydałem ~400-500PLN na próbki materiałów i wybrałem świadomie(ciepło/trwałość/wydatek w PLN).

Drażni mnie tylko bełkot marketingowy.

Trochę mnie poniosło - wszystkich urażonych przepraszam.

pozdrawiam

----------


## plusfoto

> Brutto   *10 557,00* 
> 
> Cena wraz z dojazdem
> 
> jak widzicie za pianę otwartokom musiałbym dać ponad 10.000 przy U=0,14 skoro współczynniki nie są ważne to dlaczego je podają?? teraz mam U= 0,1 czyli o wiele lepszą za 4000zł
> co do kosztów ułożenia wełny wyceny miałem nie przekraczające 10zł z sznurkowaniem, za 4zł też są ekipy ale na nie bym się nie decydował.  Zdecydowałem że zrobie to sam z teściem i zajęło nam to dwa dni, co do dodatkowych kosztów które trzeba ponieść  przy wełnie to trzeba kupić paroizolację (200zł) reszta prac jest taka sama czy to przy wełnie czy przy piance. Gdyby pianka była tańsza to bym się na nią zdecydował ale nie cena jest najgorsza!! Najgorsze jest oszukiwanie naiwnych ludzi że to taki cieplutki materiał.


Wcześniej pisałeś że wełna jest 4* tańsza teraz z twoich wyliczeń wynika że 2. To w końcu jak to jest? oczywiście liczymy z robocizną a nie z wujkiem.
Wełna 4K robocizna 0.85K folia 0.2K sznurki haczyki i inne duperele 0.2 To razem *5.25K*

----------


## mar1982kaz

to przeczytaj uważnie!!!! wycena pianki miałem z parametrem cieplnym U=0,14 za 10000zł.......teraz mam U= 0,1 w skosach i U=0,08 w suficie więc o 40-60% lepiej za połowę ceny.   gdybym chciał mieć U=0,14 to potrzebowałbym 24 cm wełny której użyłem czyli wydałbym około 2500zł.

PS-Mam trochę kanałów ventiflex-u tylko nie wiem czy będą pasowały z uniflexem

----------


## plusfoto

*mar* chodzi o to abyśmy pewne rzeczy podawali w miarę dokładnie bo potem się rodzą na forum mity. W twoim przypadku aby uzyskać U=0,1 potrzebował byś 33cm piany (obliczone w OZC) a to by był koszt w/g oferty józka  około 14K. Tyle że to tylko oferta a nie konkretna umowa. Ale to i tak dużo mniej niż *4. Co do ventiflex-u to nie mam teraz pojęcia ale spróbuję się dowiedzieć i dam znać.

----------


## mar1982kaz

> *mar* chodzi o to abyśmy pewne rzeczy podawali w miarę dokładnie bo potem się rodzą na forum mity. W twoim przypadku aby uzyskać U=0,1 potrzebował byś 33cm piany (obliczone w OZC) a to by był koszt w/g oferty józka  około 14K. Tyle że to tylko oferta a nie konkretna umowa. Ale to i tak dużo mniej niż *4. Co do ventiflex-u to nie mam teraz pojęcia ale spróbuję się dowiedzieć i dam znać.


Liczę dokładnie bo 33cm piany na 85m2 kosztuje tak jak pisałeś około 14tys czyli 164zł za m2..... natomiast 30cm wełny ursa platinum (jedna z najdroższych wełen) to koszt 44zł - współczynnik według OZC obydwu przypadkach to U=0,1 tylko że wełna wychodzi 4* taniej. dla mnie nie było opłacalne pakować dodatkowo 10,000zł, po prostu mnie na to nie stać ale kto bogatemu zabroni. Sprawdziłem dokładnie ile wydałem na wełnę i na fakturze jest 3.782zł do tego zostały mi dwie rolki 15-stki do ocieplenia rekuperatora. 
PS - sprawdź sobie te ventiflexy bo mi w firmie comair na uniflexach wyliczyli instalację WM na 12tys(cena bez rekuperatora), a znalazłem firmę z łodzi która zrobiła mi na ventiflexach i spiro za połowę tego.

----------


## plusfoto

*mar* znów podałeś cenę *samej wełny* bez robocizny i całej reszty. Ustaliliśmy że dach z robocizną i wszystkimi duperelami w jednym przypadku by kosztował 5K (odjąłem te 250zł które zapłaciłeś mniej) a w drugim max 14K i tu się nic nie zmienia.

----------


## mar1982kaz

wełnę kładłem sam ale pisałem wcześniej że wyceny miałem od 4 do 10 zł za m2 z sznurkowaniem czyli w moim przypadku trzeba doliczyć 800zł plus paroizolacja - 200zł dodając do tego wełnę 3782 daje nam to 4782zł czyli trzy razy taniej a odliczając w moim przypadku robociznę wychodzi prawie cztery.

----------


## mat3006

> umiesz  ale nie o to mi chodziło  Chciałem żeby kol mat3006 "wyjaśnił" w czym się pomyliłem porównując pianę z puszki z produktem który sprzedaje , zadałem konkretne pytanie : na czym polega podział na "otwartokomórkowe" i "zamkniętokomórkowe" i gdzie zakfalifikować pianę o gęstości 20kg/m3 
> 
> Ja już swoje testy przeszedłem , zresztą skorzystałem z Twojej rady. Wydałem ~400-500PLN na próbki materiałów i wybrałem świadomie(ciepło/trwałość/wydatek w PLN).
> 
> Drażni mnie tylko bełkot marketingowy.
> 
> Trochę mnie poniosło - wszystkich urażonych przepraszam.
> 
> pozdrawiam


 Sorki za zwłokę ale jestem zjechany jak koń po westernie. Może jutro coś sklecę bo teraz padam na nos... ostatnio dużo spędzam czasu na rozmowach z architektami i projektantami i przeciętnie co dwudziesty jest w ogóle świadomy faktu nowych technologii. Podłamka  :sad:

----------


## plusfoto

FlashBack - możesz jaśniej bo pora już późnawa i za bardzo nie mogę zajarzyć.  :bash:

----------


## mat3006

> FlashBack - możesz jaśniej bo pora już późnawa i za bardzo nie mogę zajarzyć.


Sądzę, że chodzi o totalnie urojoną ( niską ) cenę za wykonanie wełny. Albo oferujący 10 zł jest totalnym desperatem, najczęściej z powodu totalnej niezgułowatości. 
Stara uproszczona zasada w budowlance, która notabene, sprawdza się dość często. Koszt robocizny to mniej więcej, koszt materiału.
Pisze ze smartfona na treningu syna dlatego nie odnoszę się do wczesniejszych pytań.

----------


## autorus

W moim przypadku w gre wchodzi tylko zamknięto komórkowa. W następnym roku będę dawał ja na dach.  Ze znajomym czyli dwa dachy do obrobienia. Teraz usilnie siedzimy i szukamy odpowiedniego materiału na piankę bo u nas to jest dach  :smile:  

Odnosnie łacznika w związku z tym, że beda tam rury od wentylacji kable elektryczne i wszystko inne chciałbym dać wełnę.

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Sądzę, że chodzi o totalnie urojoną ( niską ) cenę za wykonanie wełny. Albo oferujący 10 zł jest totalnym desperatem, najczęściej z powodu totalnej niezgułowatości. 
> Stara uproszczona zasada w budowlance, która notabene, sprawdza się dość często. Koszt robocizny to mniej więcej, koszt materiału.
> Pisze ze smartfona na treningu syna dlatego nie odnoszę się do wczesniejszych pytań.


swoją wełnę kładłem w dwa dni z teściem, gdybym miał to zlecić dwu-osobowej ekipieto płacąc po 10zł za m2  musiałbym dać im 800zł co daje po 200zł dniówki.... chciałbym tyle zarabiać. Zresztą wyceny kładzenia wełny miałem już od 4zł może dlatego że mam prosty dwuspadowy dach.

----------


## mat3006

> swoją wełnę kładłem w dwa dni z teściem, gdybym miał to zlecić dwu-osobowej ekipieto płacąc po 10zł za m2  musiałbym dać im 800zł co daje po 200zł dniówki.... chciałbym tyle zarabiać. Zresztą wyceny kładzenia wełny miałem już od 4zł może dlatego że mam prosty dwuspadowy dach.


To ja już rozumiem... Chodzi o robotę typu "Kazek z kolegą" a ja , gupia, myślałam , że bierzemy pod uwagę w jednym i drugim przypadku firmę z jej kosztami, Zusami i podatkami... Nie wiem kolego czym się zajmujesz ale zaczynam podejrzewać , że nie do końca zdajesz sobie ( nota bene jak większość ) sprawę z kosztów jakie ponosi firma a co za tym idzie jakie musi wystawić ceny. Jeżeli zlecasz "Kazkowi z kolegą" to zapomnij o jakiejkolwiek jakości i odpowiedzialności za spitoloną robotę. 
Ogólnie , totalny rozjazd pojęć.

----------


## autorus

Wycena musi być na pełna fv żeby można było co porównywać. Nie pisze tylko o piankach ale tez o innych sposobach ociepleń. 
Bo jak porównać kogoś kto jest zalatany i nie ma możliwości fizycznie samemu tego zrobić do kogoś kto ma sporo czasu i jest w stanie? Nie da się. 
Nie chodzi o to tez ze jak ktoś sam robi i ma więcej czasu to źle. Po prostu różnie się w życiu układa i tyle.

----------


## mar1982kaz

> To ja już rozumiem... Chodzi o robotę typu "Kazek z kolegą" a ja , gupia, myślałam , że bierzemy pod uwagę w jednym i drugim przypadku firmę z jej kosztami, Zusami i podatkami... Nie wiem kolego czym się zajmujesz ale zaczynam podejrzewać , że nie do końca zdajesz sobie ( nota bene jak większość ) sprawę z kosztów jakie ponosi firma a co za tym idzie jakie musi wystawić ceny. Jeżeli zlecasz "Kazkowi z kolegą" to zapomnij o jakiejkolwiek jakości i odpowiedzialności za spitoloną robotę. 
> Ogólnie , totalny rozjazd pojęć.


prowadzę działalonść więc zdaje sobie sprawę z dodatkowych kosztów, ale nie zmienia to faktu że dzwoniąc po ogłoszeniach miałem wyceny od 4 do 10zł za m2. 
jeżeli miałbym działalność w której ja i powiedzmy jeden pracownik ocieplamy poddasza to po tych dwóch dniach odliczając robociznę pracownika miałbym około 600zł (licząc 100zł za dzień pracy pracownika) czyli w miesiącu wychodzi 7800zł, powiedzmy że zusy, paliwo ubezpieczenia, ogłoszenia itd to 2800zł to zostaje mi na czysto 5000zł mając dwuosobową firmę.... mało???

----------


## mat3006

> prowadzę działalonść więc zdaje sobie sprawę z dodatkowych kosztów, ale nie zmienia to faktu że dzwoniąc po ogłoszeniach miałem wyceny od 4 do 10zł za m2. 
> jeżeli miałbym działalność w której ja i powiedzmy jeden pracownik ocieplamy poddasza to po tych dwóch dniach odliczając robociznę pracownika miałbym około 600zł (licząc 100zł za dzień pracy pracownika) czyli w miesiącu wychodzi 7800zł, powiedzmy że zusy, paliwo ubezpieczenia, ogłoszenia itd to 2800zł to zostaje mi na czysto 5000zł mając dwuosobową firmę.... mało???


?????????????????????????????????????????
Przedtem podejrzewałem, że możesz nie mieć pojęcia w tych sprawach. Teraz jestem pewny.

----------


## mar1982kaz

prowadzę centrum ogrodnicze wraz ze szkółką więc raczej mam. 
Powtórzę jeszcze raz bo może nie wszystko czytasz - dzwoniłem po firmach ocieplających i wyceny miałem do 10zł za m2 więc o co ci tak naprawdę chodzi???? Nie wierzysz to weź pierwsze lepsze ogłoszenie i zadzwoń. Takie są po prostu stawki oczywiście nie wiadomo na kogo się trafi ale sporo ekip gdy dzwoniłem godzili się na zapłatę po sprawdzeniu kamerką termowizyjną.

----------


## mat3006

> prowadzę centrum ogrodnicze wraz ze szkółką więc raczej mam. 
> Powtórzę jeszcze raz bo może nie wszystko czytasz - dzwoniłem po firmach ocieplających i wyceny miałem do 10zł za m2 więc o co ci tak naprawdę chodzi???? Nie wierzysz to weź pierwsze lepsze ogłoszenie i zadzwoń. Takie są po prostu stawki oczywiście nie wiadomo na kogo się trafi ale sporo ekip gdy dzwoniłem godzili się na zapłatę po sprawdzeniu kamerką termowizyjną.


Nie wiem jak się "kręcą" interesy szkółkarskie ale na jakiej podstawie wymyśliłeś sobie praktycznie 100 % obłożenie robotą to Twoja tajemnica. Od takich "rachunków" rozpoczynają się tragedie ludzi którym się wydaje jaki to łatwy, prosty i szybki interes. Za pożyczone od rodziny pieniądze kupują narzędzia, biorą leasingi na samochody dostawcze itp,itd.... Potem robią za 4 zł od metra żeby zapłacić ZUS i raty bo na wkład do garnka muszą pożyczać od rodziny. Tym razem stwierdzam, że nie masz ZIELONEGO POJĘCIA o egzystowaniu ( bo o funkcjonowaniu trudno mówić ) chłopaków którym ktoś sprządził podobną do Twojej kalkulację.

----------


## mar1982kaz

Nadal nie wiem co masz na myśli.... ja miałem oferty od 4 do 10zł ty zaś twierdzisz że za tyle się nie da, na forum można znaleźć sporo osób które właśnie w tym przedziale płacili (najczęściej 8zł) cała reszta na temat pouczania mnie o tym ile kosztuje prowadzenie działalności nie ma sensu, nikt kupując ode mnie produkty które sprzedaje się nad tym nie zastanawia tylko porównuje ceny i jakość z konkurencją, tak samo robiłem ja wybierając ekipę do układania wełny, jednak po pewnym czasie stwierdziłem że jest to na tyle łatwe w wykonaniu że zrobię to sam ... i tak w rzeczywistości było - robota prosta, naprawde ciężko coś spier....

----------


## owp

O czym Wy piszecie? Jeśli ktoś układa pierwszy raz z teściem - dwóch amatorów - w dwa dni, to jak sądzę profesjonalna firma zrobi to w jeden dzień, poza tym jest to praca dodatkowa, raczej nie ma firm zajmujących się tylko układaniem wełny, tak jakby wyliczać rentowność firmy budującej drogi na podstawie wyliczeń ile kosztuje pomalowanie przejścia dla pieszych.
Przyjmijmy, że piankowanie jest 3 razy droższe, czyli inwestycja w całe poddasze wyjdzie 2 razy drożej - na podstawie wcześniejszych informacji. Chyba każdy się zgodzi, że piana jest lepsza, problemem jest, czy o tyle lepsza o ile jest droższa...

----------


## mat3006

QUOTE=mpoplaw;5683730]a kogo to obchodzi jak inni radzą sobie w życiu ?? mamy kapitalizm i guzik mnie obchodzi że ty wybrałeś sobie akurat taką branżę że żeby zarobić trzeba najpierw jakiegoś niekumatego frajera złapać i mu sprzedać kilka kitów, ja osobiście buduję domek dla siebie i robię to najlepiej jak potrafię, i nie mam zamiaru z litości do ciebie dać się wrobić w wywalanie pieniędzy w błoto, i wice wersa, nie oczekuję od ciebie że będziesz się użalał nad moim biznesem

ergo skoro pianka jest droższa od wełny za dokładnie to samo to ja wysiadam bo nie mam zamiaru przepłacać skoro nie widać różnicy[/QUOTE]

  Co za bzdety tu wypisujesz !!! Pisałem o leszczach którzy zmuszeni sytuacją robią po 4 zł. Podzwoniłem i żadna z przyzwoitych firm "poddaszowych" nie weźmie za opisany zakres poniżej 30 zł na m2. W tej sytuacji lepiej, że mar...kaz zdecydował się na zrobienie osobiście bo jakość wykonania za 10zeta byłaby warta 10 zł, czyli bardzo tania. To po pierwsze. Po drugie  kalkulacja i oferta na którą się powołuje dotyczyła pianki "górnopółkowej" w zakresie ceny a wiekość realizacji ( poniżej 100 m2 ) jest z reguły z :najwyższego cennika. Biorąc powyższe pod uwagę sądzę, że w inkryminowanym przypadku, przy zastosowaniu tańszej pianki, na większej powierchni ( powiedzmy szczerze - 85 m2 to malutko ) relacja 2:1, przy tej samej grubości ( co nota bene jest bez sensu ),  jest bardziej realna.
A kierując bezpośrednio do *Najlepszego Doradcy* Kolegi "mpoplaw":
  Dopóki nie podasz jaka to Cudowna Wełna sprawia że wystarczy 15 cm zamiast 20 cm pianki i będziesz, niczym po puszczeniu bąka w towarzystwie patrzył w sufit i pogwizdywał, to nie pisz w moim kierunku, plizzzz... Jakość Twoich komentarzy i wiedza która przez nie przebija, z pewnością jasno pokazuje, że nie masz jakiegokolwiek związku z branżą budowlaną. Ani z wykształcenia ani z praktyki. Załatanie dziury na d..ie nie uczyni z Ciebie krawca. Wiedza z broszurki reklamowej Rockwoola to dużo za mało... Obraźliwość twoich komentarzy jasno pokazuje, że rządy niekompetencji  czują się zagrożone. Co do moich interesów to mają się dobrze. Wiadomo, mogłoby być lepiej ale takie czasy.

----------


## autorus

Z pianka wcale nie jest tak idealnie.

rozkładanie pianki z rozmów z firmami się tym trudniącymi na zewnątrz wymaga bezwietrznej pogody, inaczej lata to do sąsiada i możemy mieć kłopoty. 

Za zalety to faktycznie szczelność, szczelność i jeszcze raz szczelność.

----------


## mat3006

> ergo skoro pianka jest droższa od wełny za dokładnie to samo to ja wysiadam bo nie mam zamiaru przepłacać skoro nie widać różnicy


Bardzo dobrze, że Najlepszy Doradca odsłonił się ze swoją logiką Dosi.
 Z pewnością może mieć ona sens przy gaciach i skarpetkach ale sugeruję reszcie Towarzystwa głębsze zastanowienie bo inwestujecie i wybieracie ocieplenie dachu, najczęściej na całe życie.

----------


## mar1982kaz

ktora ekipa za samo ułożenie wełny bierze 30zł za m2 .... przecież ja laik układając w dwie osoby i robiąc to mega dokładnie układałem 40m2 dziennie. podaj namiary na tą ekipę która za samo włożenie wełny między krokwie bierze 30zł, może ci się pomyliło i policzyli ze zrobieniam stelażu ewentyalnie kartongipsami.

PS - może flashBack napisze ile się bierze za samo włożenie wełny i paroizolację??, rusztu  ani kartongipsów nie biorę pod uwagę bo w przypadku piany też są potrzebne.

----------


## mar1982kaz

mat widzę że upierasz się przy swoim więc wklejam materiały które są na stronach firm robiących natryski , ten cytat jet ze strony pur-system.pl. przeczytaj ostatnie zdanie z ktorego wynika że folia też jest potrzebna.

Piana otwartokomórkowa jest dostępna w mniejszych gęstościach niż piana zamkniętokomórkowa dzięki czemu wymaga mniejszego nakłądu materiału, co przyczynia się do jej niższej ceny. Posiada ona więcej otwartych komórek niż piana zakniętokomórkowa co daje wyższy współczynnik przenikania ciepła – k, lecz mimo, to w dalszym ciągu doskonale pełni funkcję termoizolacyjną. Dodatkowym atutem są bardzo wysokie właściwości dźwiękoszczelne. Piana ta jest jednak przepuszczalna dla pary wodnej co wymusza zastosowanie folii paroizolacyjnej od wewnątrz budynku.

----------


## mar1982kaz

tu kolejny cytat ze strony izospray.pl 

....System otwartokomórkowy posiada też najlepsze właściwości izolacji akustycznej i  to stanowi o jej dużej popularności. Niestety pianka otwartokomórkowa posiada także wady, należy tu wspomnieć o niskiej odporności na ściskanie, dużą plastyczność, podwyższone chłonięcie wilgoci i niską klasę odporności ogniowej.

a tu z jeszcze innej odnosząca się do zamkniętokomórkowej.
Pianka zamkniętokomórkowa odznacza się dobrymi właściwościami izolacyjnymi, nie nadaje się jednak od izolacji dachów ze względu na niewystarczające parametry, zwłaszcza nasiąkliwości. Tym niemniej, wielu tzw. fachowców bez wahania stosuje ten produkt. Jeżeli chcecie uniknąć podobnych błędów, które mogą fatalnie odbić się na stania wszego domu - zapraszamy na pu-online.pl.

mógłbym tak wklejać i wklejać ale no cóż jeżeli ktoś widzi w pianie tylko same zalety to jego sprawa

----------


## mat3006

> mat widzę że upierasz się przy swoim więc wklejam materiały które są na stronach firm robiących natryski , ten cytat jet ze strony pur-system.pl. przeczytaj ostatnie zdanie z ktorego wynika że folia też jest potrzebna.
> 
> Piana otwartokomórkowa jest dostępna w mniejszych gęstościach niż piana zamkniętokomórkowa dzięki czemu wymaga mniejszego nakłądu materiału, co przyczynia się do jej niższej ceny. Posiada ona więcej otwartych komórek niż piana zakniętokomórkowa co daje wyższy współczynnik przenikania ciepła – k, lecz mimo, to w dalszym ciągu doskonale pełni funkcję termoizolacyjną. Dodatkowym atutem są bardzo wysokie właściwości dźwiękoszczelne. Piana ta jest jednak przepuszczalna dla pary wodnej co wymusza zastosowanie folii paroizolacyjnej od wewnątrz budynku.


To nie jest kwestia upierania się tylko wiedzy...
Po pierwsze : pianka piance nierówna. Nie wymagajcie ode mnie porównań między nimi bo nie bedę tego robił tu na forum.  Są pianki o.k. które można natrysnąć jednokrotnie do 25 cm, sa i takie które trzeba natryskiwań dlatakiej grubości i 4 warstwy. Różnic jest wiele i nie mogę odpowiadać za zalecenia innych producentów. Zgodnie z filozofią Dosi nie ma znaczenia która, ważne żeby cena była niższa. Niestety, to co wygląda tak samo, często nie jest takie samo. Jest wiele parametrów różniących pianki różnych producentów. Najważniejsze z nich to: w pewnym stopniu lambda  :smile: ,( ta z reguły jest podobna ),  wspołczynnik oporu dyfuzyjnego w zestawienu z wartością oporu powietrznego oraz absorbcją ( nie mylić z nasiąkliwością, co często ma miejsce, zwłaszcza kiedy za to biorą się tzw. ... pominę ) wody. Odpowiednie relacje tych parametrów dają nam produkt wyjątkowy albo przeciętny. Najlepsze pianki będą miały niski współczynnik oporu dyfuzyjnego m.( Dla I. wynosi on 3,3 [ powietrze = 1 , wełna min = 1-1,5 ] , niską absorpcję wody ( I. 0,3 km/m2 ) oraz opór powietrzny charakteryzowany przepuszczalnością powietrza na poziomie max = 0,002 l/sxm2 . Konstruktywnie zainteresowanym podaję *link
*Co do paroizolacji. Przyjmując, że zdecydowaliście na zastosowanie pianki dobrej jakości to oprócz wcześniej wymienionych cech znaczenie ma rodzaj wentylacji oraz strefa klimatyczna. Jezeli mamy pomieszczenie mieszkalne ze sprawną wentylacją, najlepiej mechaniczną ( rekuperator ?) to nie ma potrzeby stosowania paroizolacji. W zaleceniach wiodącego producenta występuje tzw. retarder którym jest po prostu farba o odpowiednim oporze dyfuzyjnym ( zwykła farba akrylowa ) zastosowana bezpośrednio, natryskowo na piankę ale również przemalowanie płyty g/k stanowi wystarczające zabezpieczenie  Dla pomieszczeń o wysokiej emisji pary wodnej ( łazienki, pralnie, baseny )  paroizolacja jest konieczna.
Powtarzam, nie jestem w stanie ( i nie chcę )  porównywać wszystkich pianek różnych producentów i jakie zalecenia i wymogi muszą spełniać. chcę zwrócić tylko uwagę, podając powyżej stosowne parametry, że cena jest istotna ale nie najważniejsza. Dużo zna te prawdę, większość czuje , zdarzają się jednak tzw. Pomysłowe Dobromiry. 

Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## mat3006

> tu kolejny cytat ze strony izospray.pl 
> 
> ....System otwartokomórkowy posiada też najlepsze właściwości izolacji akustycznej i  to stanowi o jej dużej popularności. Niestety pianka otwartokomórkowa posiada także wady, należy tu wspomnieć o niskiej odporności na ściskanie, dużą plastyczność, podwyższone chłonięcie wilgoci i niską klasę odporności ogniowej.
> 
> a tu z jeszcze innej odnosząca się do zamkniętokomórkowej.
> Pianka zamkniętokomórkowa odznacza się dobrymi właściwościami izolacyjnymi, nie nadaje się jednak od izolacji dachów ze względu na niewystarczające parametry, zwłaszcza nasiąkliwości. Tym niemniej, wielu tzw. fachowców bez wahania stosuje ten produkt. Jeżeli chcecie uniknąć podobnych błędów, które mogą fatalnie odbić się na stania wszego domu - zapraszamy na pu-online.pl.
> 
> mógłbym tak wklejać i wklejać ale no cóż jeżeli ktoś widzi w pianie tylko same zalety to jego sprawa


Mógłbyś wklejać wiele różnych, coraz bzdurniejszych stron... co wcale nie znaczy że te informacje są sensowne i prawdziwe. Załączone powyżej to w większości stek bzdur za które nie mam zamiaru odpowiadać.

----------


## mat3006

> przypomnieć ci jak zadebiutowałeś na tym forum zalecając wkładanie sobie czegoś w d... ??
> 
> faktycznie dokładnie ty jesteś tą osobą która może pouczać o kulturze


 Tak, proszę o przypomnienie. Przy okazji może uda się wreszcie odnaleźć i wkleić informację o Cudownej Wełnie. 
Czekam

----------


## mar1982kaz

No widzę że przechodzisz do konkretów.... jeżeli są różnego rodzaju piany otwartokomórkowe to pokarz mi taką która w aprobacie technicznej ma zaznaczone że nie wchłania wilgoci, poza tym rozumiem że jeżeli piana to koniecznie rekuperacja albo mocne wietrzenie?? coś się motasz z tą paroizolacją i całą tą wilgocią.

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Mógłbyś wklejać wiele różnych, coraz bzdurniejszych stron... co wcale nie znaczy że te informacje są sensowne i prawdziwe. Załączone powyżej to w większości stek bzdur za które nie mam zamiaru odpowiadać.


no tak bo tylko twoje słowa są świętą prawdą......przecież to informacje ze stron producentów i firm natryskujących piankę

----------


## mat3006

> tu kolejny cytat ze strony izospray.pl 
> 
> ....System otwartokomórkowy posiada też najlepsze właściwości izolacji akustycznej i  to stanowi o jej dużej popularności. Niestety pianka otwartokomórkowa posiada także wady, należy tu wspomnieć o niskiej odporności na ściskanie, dużą plastyczność, podwyższone chłonięcie wilgoci i niską klasę odporności ogniowej.
> 
> a tu z jeszcze innej odnosząca się do zamkniętokomórkowej.
> Pianka zamkniętokomórkowa odznacza się dobrymi właściwościami izolacyjnymi, nie nadaje się jednak od izolacji dachów ze względu na niewystarczające parametry, zwłaszcza nasiąkliwości. Tym niemniej, wielu tzw. fachowców bez wahania stosuje ten produkt. Jeżeli chcecie uniknąć podobnych błędów, które mogą fatalnie odbić się na stania wszego domu - zapraszamy na pu-online.pl.
> 
> mógłbym tak wklejać i wklejać ale no cóż jeżeli ktoś widzi w pianie tylko same zalety to jego sprawa


Proszę bardzo:
.*..Niestety pianka otwartokomórkowa posiada także wady, należy tu wspomnieć o niskiej odporności na ściskanie, dużą plastyczność..*. : jakie ma znaczenie odporność na ściskanie w przypadku przegród zabudowanych :dachów, ścian szkieletowych itp ? *Duża plastyczność* ? To akurat jest zaleta tej pianki bo absorbuje tzw. ruchy dachu i nie pęka. 
*Podwyższone chłonięcie*.. totalne pomylenie pojęć. Chłonięcie czyli absorpcja to nie to samo co nasiąkliwość czy przesiąkalność. Nie da się zrobić termoizolacji o wysokiej dyfuzji pary wodnej a zarazem paro czy hydroszczelnej. To niewykonalne ! Funkcją termoizolacji umieszczonej poniżej pokrycia nie jest uszczelnianie dachu. To możemy wyłącznie osiągnąć przy dachach płaskich, o konstrukcji stalowej lub żelbetowej, stosując piankę zamkniętomorową od góry i wtedy mamy 2 w 1, Aplikacja na drewno takiej piany będzia miała opłakane konsekwencje. Co do odporności pożarowej to oba typy mają klasę E i pod tym względem nie będą konkurować z wełną. Mówi się o piankach , w tym otwartokomorowych, o bardzo zredukowanej "zapalności" ale jak na razie w Polsce chyba ich nikt nie widział a i cena będzie zapewne "mocna"
...* Pianka zamkniętokomórkowa odznacza się dobrymi właściwościami izolacyjnymi, nie nadaje się jednak od izolacji dachów ze względu na niewystarczające parametry, zwłaszcza nasiąkliwości.* _( ???? Akurat zamkniętokomórkowa ma bardzo niską nasiąkliwość ! Może poeta ma na mysli paroprzepuszczalność to wtedy nabiera to jakiejś logiki ? )_* Tym niemniej, wielu tzw. fachowców bez wahania stosuje ten produkt. Jeżeli chcecie uniknąć podobnych błędów, które mogą fatalnie odbić się na stania wszego domu...* tego przyznam się to już w ogóle nie rozumiem. 
Może sam się pochyl nad sensem wklejanych linków czy cytatów bo nie mam zamiaru "walczyć" z takimi bzdurami.
 Żadna z zacytowanych stron nie jest stroną producenta a że wśród wykonawców zdarzają się ludzie przypadkowi, bez niezbędnej wiedzy i znajomości fizyki budowli... cóż, tak jest i bywa wszędzie

----------


## mat3006

> No widzę że przechodzisz do konkretów.... jeżeli są różnego rodzaju piany otwartokomórkowe to pokarz mi taką która w aprobacie technicznej ma zaznaczone że nie wchłania wilgoci, poza tym rozumiem że jeżeli piana to koniecznie rekuperacja albo mocne wietrzenie?? coś się motasz z tą paroizolacją i całą tą wilgocią.


Nie ma pianki otwartokomorowej która nie absorbuje wilgoci. Podstawą jest aby był to wynik jak najniższy, przy jak najwyższej paroprzepuszczalności i jak najwyższym oporze powietrznym i to akurat pianka na której pracuję spełnia. Opór powietrzny o którym wspomniałem jest w głównej mierze odpowiedzialny za wystarczające utrudnienie do całkowicie swobodnego przepływu pary wodnej na wskroś termoizolacji. Jak zwykle podstawą takich założeń jest sprawa wielkości naporu pary wodnej. W pomieszczeniach mieszkalnych para wodna w pewnym zakresie będzie wnikać piankę, w momentach kiedy pojawi się jej niedomiar w pomieszczeniu zostanie oddana do wnętrza. Bariera powietrzna jaką jest pianka o.k. utrudnia swobodną migrację pary wodnej na wskroś termoizolacji poprzez opór powietrza unieruchomienego w skomplikowanej strukturze stworzonej z mikroskopijnych kanalików i komórek. Oczywiście , jest to całkowite przeciwieństwo izolacji włóknistych które prawie nie stawiają oporu powietrznego. Rozmiar tych kapilar uniemożliwia podciąganie ( wchłanianie ) wody co za tym idzie zamakanie pianki. Z kolei jest wystarczający do rozłożonego w czasie wyschnięcia pianki zamoczonej np. wskutek nieszczelności dachu itp. Co do wentylacji. wiemy jak wygląda praktyka w Polsce. Kratki pozatykane starymi dresami i siedzenie we własnym, cieknącym po szybach smrodku. Dlatego twierdzę, że klasyczną paroizolację można odpuścić w pomieszczeniach mieszkalnych przy sprawnej, najlepiej mechanicznej wentylacji. Wystarczającym retarderem ( spowalniaczem ) dla pary wodnej jest pomalowanie, z reguły 2-krotne płyty g/k farbą akrylową. Jak dla mnie jest to pewniejsza paroizolacja od najczęściej dziurawej "torebki foliowej". Przypominam , że dla pomieszczeń o wysokiej emisji pary wodnej klasyczna paroizolacja jest wymagana a i tam dołożyłbym dodatkową warstwę farby , najlepiej tzw. lateksowej.

----------


## autorus

*mat3006* a czy ty rozkładasz też piankę zamknięto komórkową? Mam do nałożenia ok 500m2.   :yes:

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Proszę bardzo:
> .[B]..
> Może sam się pochyl nad sensem wklejanych linków czy cytatów bo nie mam zamiaru "walczyć" z takimi bzdurami.
>  Żadna z zacytowanych stron nie jest stroną producenta a że wśród wykonawców zdarzają się ludzie przypadkowi, bez niezbędnej wiedzy i znajomości fizyki budowli... cóż, tak jest i bywa wszędzie


czyli czytając twoje ostetnie zdania tej wypowiedzi można dojść do wniosku że zarówno przy wełnie jaki przy piance można trafić na pseudo-fachowców i mieć zpier..... dach. Tylko że w przypadku pianki ryzykujemy kilkukrotnie większą kwotą zachowując te same parametry......coż tak jest i bywa wszędzie....hehe

----------


## mat3006

> czyli czytając twoje ostetnie zdania tej wypowiedzi można dojść do wniosku że zarówno przy wełnie jaki przy piance można trafić na pseudo-fachowców i mieć zpier..... dach. Tylko że w przypadku pianki ryzykujemy kilkukrotnie większą kwotą zachowując te same parametry......coż tak jest i bywa wszędzie....hehe


Nie, nie należy tego tak rozumieć:
Jeżeli wykonawca pianki, stosuje dobre materiały, jest wyposażony w dobry sprzęt i ma przygotowanych i doświadczonych aplikatorów  to ciężko jest spieprzyć. Technologia jest w wysokim stopniu idiotoodporna ze względu na to iż przy należytym przestrzeganiu zaleceń i wymogów technologii sama się broni. Moje uwagi, które cytujesz w większym stopniu dotyczą wiedzy z zakresu rozumienia i ew. doradztwa w zakresie technologii. Czy od współczesnego mechanika wymagasz tłumaczenia jak są programowane poszczególne moduły samochodu ? Nie, ma zrobić co swoje i tyle.
Wypisują bzdury bo ekran cierpliwy ale sądzę, że niekoniecznie musi sie to przekładać na robotę. Tak się składa, że fizyka budowli to mój konik, może to geny ( rodzice byli fizykami akademickimi ) ?
Ale, jak zapewne, się zgodzimy, nie ma rzeczy nie do spieprzenia ! Nadzieja w tym , że tam gdzie są zaangażowane większe środki to i odpowiedzialność za efekt końcowy jest większa.

----------


## autorus

moim zdaniem to oczywiste, że jak się trafi na "speca"  to nieważne czego by się nie dotknął to spie.....

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Nie, nie należy tego tak rozumieć:
> Jeżeli wykonawca pianki, stosuje dobre materiały, jest wyposażony w dobry sprzęt i ma przygotowanych i doświadczonych aplikatorów  to ciężko jest spieprzyć. Technologia jest w wysokim stopniu idiotoodporna ze względu na to iż przy należytym przestrzeganiu zaleceń i wymogów technologii sama się broni. Moje uwagi, które cytujesz w większym stopniu dotyczą wiedzy z zakresu rozumienia i ew. doradztwa w zakresie technologii. Czy od współczesnego mechanika wymagasz tłumaczenia jak są programowane poszczególne moduły samochodu ? Nie, ma zrobić co swoje i tyle.
> Wypisują bzdury bo ekran cierpliwy ale sądzę, że niekoniecznie musi sie to przekładać na robotę. Tak się składa, że fizyka budowli to mój konik, może to geny ( rodzice byli fizykami akademickimi ) ?


przecież sam napisałeś że pianka piance nie równa i to raczej wykonawce powinien przedstawić odpowiednie rozwiązanie w danym przypadku bo tu na forum istnieje przekonanie że zamkniętokomórkowa sięnie nadaje  bo pęka  co jest zresztą potwierdzone przez użytkowników  takowej pianyn natomiast spora częśc wykonawców twierdzi inaczej co jasno pokazuje że panuje ogólny chaos i potem  powstają takie wątki jak pękająca piana pur!!!, Wierząc ci że te cytaty wykonawców pianki  to bzdury, wynika z tego że wykonawcy za bardzo nie mają pojęcia  o co chodzi w temacie pianki i co z tego że będę miał szczelnie jeżeli prysną mi zamkniętokomórkową i mi to wszystko popęka. odnośnie paroizolacji to sporo producentów pisze że takowa jest potrzebna.....

znalazłem kartę techniczną popularnej tu na forum piany selection 500  zobacz co pisze producent odnośnie palności produktu

".....Wszystkie prawa patentowe zastrzeżone. Pianka jest palna i musi być pokryta barierą 
termiczną posiadającą aprobatę techniczną. Chronić  przez bezpośrednim kontaktem z iskrami i źródłami ognia. Jedynym 
zadośćuczynieniem dla uzasadnionych żądań zwrotów jest wymiana produktu. ......"

oto link do strony żebyś nie mówił że sobie to wymyśliłem  http://demilecusa.pl/wp-content/uplo...Techniczna.pdf

----------


## autorus

czym należy pokryć piankę zamknięto komórkową nałożoną na dachu płaskim?
Myślałem o czymś innym niż tylko środek przed UV. Np jakiś rodzaj tynku.

----------


## mat3006

!


> przecież sam napisałeś że pianka piance nie równa i to raczej wykonawce powinien przedstawić odpowiednie rozwiązanie w danym przypadku bo tu na forum istnieje przekonanie że zamkniętokomórkowa sięnie nadaje  bo pęka  co jest zresztą potwierdzone przez użytkowników  takowej pianyn natomiast spora częśc wykonawców twierdzi inaczej co jasno pokazuje że panuje ogólny chaos i potem  powstają takie wątki jak pękająca piana pur!!!, Wierząc ci że te cytaty wykonawców pianki  to bzdury, wynika z tego że wykonawcy za bardzo nie mają pojęcia  o co chodzi w temacie pianki i co z tego że będę miał szczelnie jeżeli prysną mi zamkniętokomórkową i mi to wszystko popęka. odnośnie paroizolacji to sporo producentów pisze że takowa jest potrzebna.....
> 
> znalazłem kartę techniczną popularnej tu na forum piany selection 500  zobacz co pisze producent odnośnie palności produktu
> 
> ".....Wszystkie prawa patentowe zastrzeżone. Pianka jest palna i musi być pokryta barierą 
> termiczną posiadającą aprobatę techniczną. Chronić  przez bezpośrednim kontaktem z iskrami i źródłami ognia. Jedynym 
> zadośćuczynieniem dla uzasadnionych żądań zwrotów jest wymiana produktu. ......"
> 
> oto link do strony żebyś nie mówił że sobie to wymyśliłem  http://demilecusa.pl/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/Sealection500KartaTechniczna.pdf


Przyznam, że trudno jest dyskutować z kimś kto argumentuje zgodnie z zasadą : a Ty zając bez czapki !
 Nikt Ci nie da, tak jak u mechanika, krawca czy fryzjera, gwarancji , ze wykonane przez nich usługi będą na odpowiednio wysokim poziomie. Wcześniej Flash przytoczył przykład dramatycznej niekompetencji wykonawcy tradycyjnego ocieplenia dachu. I co zrobisz z tą informacją ? Też ją rozciągniesz na resztę wykonawców tej technologii zarazem sugerując jaka jest be ?
Miałem wrażenie, że dyskusje nt : zamknięto czy otwartokomórkowa mamy za sobą. Nie oczekujesz ode mnie, chyba, odpowiedzialności za wygadywane i wypisywane przez innych piankowców bzdety ? Od siebie, ostatecznie i na amen : w przypadku termoizolacji gdzie mamy do czynienia z permanentnym pokryciem pianką elementów drewnianych i drewnopochodnych tylko i wyłącznie pianka o dużej paroprzepuszczalności zatem *otwartokomorowa !*.
Co do zaleceń Demileca, chodzi, po prostu o płytę g/k. Zapewne oni jak i I. mają świadectwo p.poż. gdzie pianka jest klasy E ale w przegrodzie z zastosowaniem płyty g/k jest to kategoria B s1/d0. Jeżeli oczekujesz podwyższonej odporności p.poż. to zastosuj podwójną płytę ogniową lub uniwersalną.

----------


## mar1982kaz

po prostu chcę uświadomić wszystkim że ocieplenie pianką można tak samo zepsuć jak wełną bo część osób które wykonują natryski robią to zamkniętokom. oraz większość osób razem z tobą na czele twierdzi że pianka się nie pali a producenci podają w kartach produktu że wymagane jest chronienie jej nawet przed iskrami, nie mówiąc już o żywym ogniu. nie rozumiem dlaczego nadal twierdzisz że nic nie da rady spiep.... przy pokryciu piaką??? bo wyciągając wnioski z twoich postów to zwykły laik powinien przestudiować dokładnie temat pianek bo wykonawcy piszą same bzdury począwszy od wyboru rodzaju pianki a skończywszy na hydroizolacji.  Zresztą jaki to piękny produkt pokazuje wątek o popękanej pianie, ciekawe jak zachowa się ta otwartokomórkowa po 10-20latach.  Wpisz sobie na youtube "piana zamkniętokomórkowa " to zobaczysz ile osób i firm aplikuję ją  bezpośrednio na deski chodź wiadomo że pęka.... takich niedomówień i sprzeczności jest cała masa co w jasny sposób wystawia opinie temu produktowi, czego chcesz więcej??? są osoby zadowolone i te którym coś zostało źle zrobione podobnie jest przy wełnie i tyle w tym temacie.

----------


## wasiu809

> po prostu chcę uświadomić wszystkim że ocieplenie pianką można tak samo zepsuć jak wełną bo część osób które wykonują natryski robią to zamkniętokom. oraz większość osób razem z tobą na czele twierdzi że pianka się nie pali a producenci podają w kartach produktu że wymagane jest chronienie jej nawet przed iskrami, nie mówiąc już o żywym ogniu.


Tak masz racje, da sie. Ale nikt nie daje śwaidomie partaczowi wykonywać takich prac, tym bardziej ocieplenia.
Podobnie zresztą z wełną - tylko tutaj zdecydowanie łatwiej trafić na partacza.

Z tym paleniem ... zapraszam naprawdę w środę - czwartek do mnie. Sprawdzicie sami jak ona się pali (ja to juz widzialem dlatego mowie tak na pewniaka...)
Po co gdybać o rzeczach, których nie widzieliscie ?

----------


## mat3006

Do mpoplaw:
Trudno tu jakiś komentarz nawet napisać... Żenada.
Dalej nic o Cudownej Wełnie ?

----------


## rosomakx4

Kiedyś czytałem ten wątek, to było przed ociepleniem dachu
Dziś mam od listopada ocieplony dach pianką otw.kom. Icyene ( pozdrawiam Panów z Domothermu z Raciborza) - firme z ręką na sercu polecam.
20-23 cm na skosach, 15-18 sufit płaski w pomieszczeniach a poddasze jeszcze nie ocieplone ( nie mam jeszcze wyjścia) Docelowo będzie 15-20 wełny i folia alu podwójna, izolacja ciągła na krokwiach 4-5 cm
Miałem już badanie kamerą termowizyjną, i tak jak mnie przekonywano nie widzę na obrazie gdzie mam krokwie, dach cały jest niebieski, dach sąsiada gdzie jest 30 cm wełny zielono żółty, są nawet miejsca gdzie jest czerwony, wyraźnie widać gdzie są krokwie co znaczy że najwiecej ciepła ucieka właśnie  przy połączeniach- zakończeniach. 
Każdemu kto rozważa piane a jest podobnie jak ja byłem  nie przekonany polecam zimą zobaczyć sobie w realu dwa domy, najlepiej obok siebie w kamerze termowizyjnej. Wątpliwości powinny zniknąć.

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Kiedyś czytałem ten wątek, to było przed ociepleniem dachu
> Dziś mam od listopada ocieplony dach pianką otw.kom. Icyene ( pozdrawiam Panów z Domothermu z Raciborza) - firme z ręką na sercu polecam.
> 20-23 cm na skosach, 15-18 sufit płaski w pomieszczeniach a poddasze jeszcze nie ocieplone ( nie mam jeszcze wyjścia) Docelowo będzie 15-20 wełny i folia alu podwójna, izolacja ciągła na krokwiach 4-5 cm
> Miałem już badanie kamerą termowizyjną, i tak jak mnie przekonywano nie widzę na obrazie gdzie mam krokwie, dach cały jest niebieski, dach sąsiada gdzie jest 30 cm wełny zielono żółty, są nawet miejsca gdzie jest czerwony, wyraźnie widać gdzie są krokwie co znaczy że najwiecej ciepła ucieka właśnie  przy połączeniach- zakończeniach. 
> Każdemu kto rozważa piane a jest podobnie jak ja byłem  nie przekonany polecam zimą zobaczyć sobie w realu dwa domy, najlepiej obok siebie w kamerze termowizyjnej. Wątpliwości powinny zniknąć.


czekamy na zdjęcia, skoro są

----------


## Justyna P

Ja co prawda wybrałam piankę z różnych względów, piszecie tu ciekwe rzeczy, które dają pewien pogląd co do obu tych materiałów i dzięki dyskusji dowiaduje się coraz więcej o wybranym produkcie. Ale już nie jeden raz widziałam i słyszałam o mieszkańcach domów ocieplonych wełną, że jest zimno zimą na poddaszu użytkowym, że im wieje w domu. I teraz mają problem co z tym zrobić. Zapewne popełniono jakieś błędy przy kładzeniu wełny na dachu lecz teraz inwestor musi znaleźć sposób co z tym zrobić. Ja poprostu z obawy właśnie przed taką sytuacją zdecydowałam się na piankę. Sprawa dot. naszego bliskiego sąsiada więc nie mogę nazwać tego plotką  :sad:

----------


## autorus

no i jak ci sie sprawuje pianka?

----------


## Justyna P

:> Z uwagi na niedotrzymanie terminu przez instalatorów musieliśmy przesunąć termin na 4 stycznia. Nie zamówili na czas rozdzielaczy do podłogówki i mogliśmy włączyć piec gazowy a z uwagi na niedociągnięcia musieliśmy to przesunąć. Na pewno zamelduje jak już będziemy po. Póki co jeszcze się szykujemy.  :smile:  
FlashBack - lepiej powiedzcie jak może przez ocieplony dach wełną wiać i co z tym fantem można zrobić. Czy ktoś się zdecyduje na piankę czy na wełnę chętnie dowie się jak takich sytuacji uniknąć. I w razie przewiewów co z tym fantem można zrobić.
Bo chyba nie tylko według mnie to poważny problem  :smile:

----------


## vega1

Justyna, niekoniecznie błędy. Wełna sama w sobie to już kłopot. Zbija się, siada, gdy jest w skosach między krokwiami to lubi zjechać i wtedy wystarczy szczelina kilka mm i już jest spory kłopot. Wełna się nadaje ale na płaską powierzchnie (strop, jętki czy kleszcze). Wtedy jedyne co się może stać to wełna siądzie ileś tam %, ale ciągłość izolacji zostanie zachowana. Wełna to jest kłopot i tyle. Często właśnie zdaje się słyszeć że wełną zostało coś źle ocieplone. Ja się zastanawiam, czy tym materiałem w ogóle da się ocieplić dobrze?  I nie przekonują mnie zdjęcia z kamer termowizyjnych, robione zaraz po ociepleniu. Ja bym takie zdjęcie chciał zobaczyć po załóżmy 7 latach...

----------


## wasiu809

> :> Z uwagi na niedotrzymanie terminu przez instalatorów musieliśmy przesunąć termin na 4 stycznia. Nie zamówili na czas rozdzielaczy do podłogówki i mogliśmy włączyć piec gazowy a z uwagi na niedociągnięcia musieliśmy to przesunąć. Na pewno zamelduje jak już będziemy po. Póki co jeszcze się szykujemy.  
> FlashBack - lepiej powiedzcie jak może przez ocieplony dach wełną wiać i co z tym fantem można zrobić. Czy ktoś się zdecyduje na piankę czy na wełnę chętnie dowie się jak takich sytuacji uniknąć. I w razie przewiewów co z tym fantem można zrobić.
> Bo chyba nie tylko według mnie to poważny problem


Justyna,
kiedy będziesz miała wykonanie ? u mnie - dzisiaj  :smile: 
i juz wiem, ze decyzja była dobra... zdjęcia lub filmik- dla chętnych proszę bardzo  :smile:

----------


## wasiu809

> A ja już po piankowaniu 15cm 12zł metr


masz swoją fabrykę piany pur czy teść Ci robił natrysk  :wink:  inaczej się nie da w tej cenie  :smile:

----------


## autorus

wstaw fotki   :smile:

----------


## wasiu809

Proszę bardzo  :smile: 
nie mam za wiele, bo robione juz po 15 i zaczęło być ciemno
obiecuję wiecej w pozniejszym terminie
ale chetnych do zobaczenia na "żywca" zapraszam - w szczególności kolegów mpoplaw i markaz - może przekonacie się ze to jest fajna technologia  :smile:

----------


## mat3006

> sprzęt własny a piana, aż spod liscia.


Flash, nie pompuj Towarzystwa  :smile:  plizzzz Jeszcze niektórzy uwierzą i później będzie trzeba przez trzy strony tłumaczyć że kolega żartował.
 Koledze z Sosnowca gratuluję wyboru, a kolegę z Łodzi (mpopław ) nieustannie proszę o informacje o Cudownej Wełnie co to 15 cm odpowiada 20 cm pianki... Jeżeli coś wypisujemy na forum, zwłaszcza z aureolą Najlepszego Doradcy to chyba powinniśmy brać za to odpowiedzialność, nie ?

----------


## Justyna P

U nas wykonanie będzie 04 stycznia. Póki co trwają przygotowania jeszcz musimy jedną dachówkę wymienić na wentylacyjną - do odpowietrzenia. Ktoś zapomniał jej zaprojektować, wykonać itp itd. Więc teraz jeszcze tą rzecz mamy do odchaczenia i czekamy na piankę. Ale już bym chciała mieć cały domek zaizolowany i tylko ten etap nam został. Potem będę mogła mężusia pogonić co mi przygotuje poddasze nieużytkowe do przechowywania dobrze zabezpieczonych rzeczy z mieszkania - bo mi strasznie przeszkadzają  :big lol:  To tak po babsku na koniec.

----------


## owp

Czy można piankować po trapezie (czyli skosy do sufitu plus sufit)? I jak to w praktyce wygląda - najpierw inna ekipa robi podłogę stryszku?
Maat - nie ma takiej wełny, możesz jeszcze pisać 100 postów podobnych i tak mpoplaw się nie przyzna do pomyłki, nikt nie jest bez wad  :smile:  Może z kolei Ty odpowiesz na pytanie jednego z kolegów o zastosowanie (a raczej jego brak) pianki w budowanych i opisywanych tu (i nie tylko) domach pasywnych/wysoko energooszczędnych ?

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Załącznik 155454Załącznik 155455
> 
> Proszę bardzo 
> nie mam za wiele, bo robione juz po 15 i zaczęło być ciemno
> obiecuję wiecej w pozniejszym terminie
> ale chetnych do zobaczenia na "żywca" zapraszam - w szczególności kolegów mpoplaw i markaz - może przekonacie się ze to jest fajna technologia


Bardzo równo ci prysnęli.....Nigdy nie mówiłem że to zła technologia.... nawet napisałem że gdyby była tańsza to sam bym się zdecydował na piane , ale niestety żeby uzyskać tą samą ciepłotę dachu co mam teraz to musiałbym wydać około 14tys a tak wydałem 3.700zł na wełnę.

PS - a propo tego że wełna jest "zimna" - w tej chwili w moim domku trwają prace wykończeniowe i cały dom ogrzewam piecem na drewno o mocy 4,5 kw z casto... za 197zł    na poddaszu mam ponad 15st a palimy po około 8-10godz dziennie, piecyk stoi na parterze w salonie.

----------


## wasiu809

> Czy można piankować po trapezie (czyli skosy do sufitu plus sufit)? I jak to w praktyce wygląda - najpierw inna ekipa robi podłogę stryszku?
> Maat - nie ma takiej wełny, możesz jeszcze pisać 100 postów podobnych i tak mpoplaw się nie przyzna do pomyłki, nikt nie jest bez wad  Może z kolei Ty odpowiesz na pytanie jednego z kolegów o zastosowanie (a raczej jego brak) pianki w budowanych i opisywanych tu (i nie tylko) domach pasywnych/wysoko energooszczędnych ?


1. można piankować po trapezie... ale pamiętaj, że będzie b.zimno na strychu w zimie i mocno gorąco w lecie .. u mnie wyglądało to tak, że ekipa budowlana zrobiła mi sufit na piętrze (czyli podłogę stryszku) z desek, zaimpregnowali to drewno i na to poszedł natrysk- ALE jeśli przewidujesz went mechaniczną- co zdecydowanie polecam szczegolnie przy tak szczelnej izolacji- to stryszek tez warto ocieplic jesli tam bedzie stał rekuperator
2. a mnie się wydawało, że robię dość energooszczędny dom ?! no więc skoro nie ma takich które są robione w tej technologii z pianką- to chyba jestem prekursorem ?  :big grin:  

markaz- tak, wełna jest tańsza, nie ulega to żadnej wątpliwości ... ale jeśli masz dachu 100 m2 (tak strzelam przy takim domku) to przemnóż tą wartość przez 80 zł (pianka 20-24 cm) - skąd Ci wyszło 14 tys ?? PS - oczywiście dodaj także robociznę dla tych, którzy sami sobie tego ocieplenia nie będą robili.

Na koniec dodam, że można pianę kupić dla 20 cm nawet za 60 zł / m2, ale polską (sprawdzałem, mam oferty i to od sprawdzonych firm!). 
Niektórzy mówią, że aż tak wielkich różnic nie ma. Natomiast efekt tego natrysku (widziałem wiele domów ocieplanych wełną- dobrze i źle zrobionych) jest naprawdę niezły a spieprzyć ten natrysk to sądzę, że trzeba by naprawdę mocno się postarać (co nie znaczy, że się nie da  :smile:  )

I proszę! Skończmy ten durny temat labdy i innych głupot wirtualnie badanych w środowiskach testowych! Wątek jest już na tyle duży, że każdy kto chce wybierze sobie sam... ja podsumuję to tak- masz dwie ręce, kupę czasu i cierpliwości, umiesz to robić- KŁADŹ WEŁNĘ SAM! Tylko wtedy będziesz miał gwarancję jako takiego sukcesu. Jeśli jest inaczej- rozważ pianę.

Pozdrawiam forumowiczów- niezły wątek się zrobił, nie ?  :wink:

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Flash, nie pompuj Towarzystwa  plizzzz Jeszcze niektórzy uwierzą i później będzie trzeba przez trzy strony tłumaczyć że kolega żartował.
>  Koledze z Sosnowca gratuluję wyboru, a kolegę z Łodzi (mpopław ) nieustannie proszę o informacje o Cudownej Wełnie co to 15 cm odpowiada 20 cm pianki... Jeżeli coś wypisujemy na forum, zwłaszcza z aureolą Najlepszego Doradcy to chyba powinniśmy brać za to odpowiedzialność, nie ?


jeżeli porównamy kiepską piankę otwartokom. gdzie producenci takich pianek podają lambdę U=0.4 do wełny np ursa platinum gdzie U=0,32 to to 20cm tej pianki daje takie same parametry co 15cm wełny

----------


## mat3006

> Czy można piankować po trapezie (czyli skosy do sufitu plus sufit)? I jak to w praktyce wygląda - najpierw inna ekipa robi podłogę stryszku?
> Maat - nie ma takiej wełny, możesz jeszcze pisać 100 postów podobnych i tak mpoplaw się nie przyzna do pomyłki, nikt nie jest bez wad  Może z kolei Ty odpowiesz na pytanie jednego z kolegów o zastosowanie (a raczej jego brak) pianki w budowanych i opisywanych tu (i nie tylko) domach pasywnych/wysoko energooszczędnych ?


Pozwolę sobie odpowiedzieć  :smile: 
ad. piankowania: oczywiście że można i najczęściej tak się wykonuje. Zaletą technologii natrysku jest to, że możemy aplikować piankę w kazdym kierunku, grubości i rodzaju podłoża bez konieczności dodatkowych mocowań, sznurkowań, szpilowań, rusztów itp. Czasem wystarczy nawet kawałek membrany złapanej tackerem żeby wydzielić przestrzeń na stryszku. Wystarczy kawałek folii że by zrobić błyskawicznie ściankę termiczną. Nie ma znaczenia kierunek : od góry, od dołu, w skos i na pion  :smile:  Cholerstwo łapie się prawie wszystkiego ( bez P.E. i P.T.F.E ) byle nie było zakurzone ( wtedy trzeba odkurzyć lub najczęściej  zdmuchnąć pistoletem, czasem zagruntować natryskowo ) a dzięki temu, że "cholerstwo" jest lekkie jak piórko ( 8-8,5 kg/m3) nie wyykazuje najmniejszej ochoty do odpadania.
Z reguły inna ekipa ( najczęsciej płyciarze ) układa podłogę z OSB i natryskuje się od dołu ale rozwiązanie od góry jest też, jak najbardziej wykonalne. Cechy fizyczne i sposób nakładania pozwalają na "ekspresję"  :smile: 
Co do Cudownej Wełny... niesmak. Wystarczyłoby napisać np. sorki, omskło mnie się.. dla mnie to takie zachowanie, wypisywanie hm... informacji o wątpliwej jakości jest trollowaniem. EOT w tej sprawie,  ale uważam, że lepiej byłoby z godnością zrobić sprostowanie a nie udawać , że nic się nie stało. Tu dosyć często zaglądają ludzie w poszukiwaniu rzetelnej informacji i choćby z tego względu powinno się poważnie podchodzić do tego co się pisze.

Co do stosowania w domach energ/pasyw. Nieprawdą jest , że pianka nie jest stosowana w tego typu budownictwie. Najwięcej realizacji jest w Ameryce Północnej ( nie mam dosyć czasu ale dla dociekliwych przygotuję PIGUŁĘ obalającą stereotypy o rozpasanych i nieliczących się z kosztami energii i wpływu na środowisko jankesami ). Do zrozumienia, de facto jaka jest różnica, między materiałąmi i ich "filozofią" trzeba wyjść daleko poza dogmat prostego wzoru ze Świętą Lambdą Deklarowaną w roli głównej a wprowadzić do rozumowania paradygmat całości zjawisk jakie występują w termoizolacjach różnego typu. Paluszkami konsultantki, odpowiedział mi Isover...:
Wspomniana powyżej zharmonizowana norma PN-EN 13162:2009 zawiera wymagania odnośnie obligatoryjnych i dowolnych deklaracji cech produktów. W świetle tej normy Lambda deklarowana jest obligatoryjną deklaracją, a sposób i częstotliwość jej pomiaru oraz sposób deklaracji jest dokładnie opisany w punkcie 4.2.1 normy.
Deklaracje cech każdego z produktów znajdzie Pan w kodzie produktu.

Wspomniane przez Pana parametry:
- opór przepływu powietrza,
- opór dyfuzyjny pary wodnej,
- krótko i długoterminowa nasiąkliwość wodą
Są deklaracjami nie obligatoryjnymi.

Jednocześnie informujemy, że SGCPPL nie świadczy usług projektowania i montażu izolacji. Stąd też nie badamy, ani nie analizujemy udziału procentowego nieszczelności montażowych...
koniec cytatu.
   Nie odpowiedziano mi jaka zastosowana jest metoda badawcza określająca Lambdę. Okazuje się również , że tak podstawowy parametr jakim jest opór powietrzny ( podatność na konwekcję wewnętrzną ) wraz z absporpcją wody nie są w ogóle badane, bo nie jest OBLIGATORYJNE ! Tak jakby nie miały wpływu ?! To jest podstawowe pytanie czy badania oddają rzeczywiste zachowanie materiału w przegrodzie ( dachu, ścianie ). Po ustaleniu różnic między metodologią badań w Europie i Ameryce Północnej, która zapewne będzie tłumaczyła istotne rozbieżności w deklarowanych wspołczynnikach przewodności/oporu cieplnego tego samego producenta w Europie i A.Płn. podzielę się z Wami wnioskami. Coraz bardziej jestem przekonany, że taka  a nie inna OBLIGATORYJNOŚĆ badań jest "zasługą" bardzo silnego w Europie lobby wełniarzy. Tylko kto za to płaci ? Pan, Pani... Społeczeństwo....
Z ciekawostek:
Klient po termorenowacji dachu i wymianie na piankę ( wełna 20 cm/ pianka 18 cm ) do którego zadzwoniłem z życzeniami i "monitoringiem" poinformował mnie, że do dzisiaj w okresie od połowy października do 15 grudnia zaoszczędził 300 m3 gazu. 

Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## wasiu809

> jeżeli porównamy kiepską piankę otwartokom. gdzie producenci takich pianek podają lambdę U=0.4 do wełny np ursa platinum gdzie U=0,32 to to 20cm tej pianki daje takie same parametry co 15cm wełny


Ok. Policzmy zatem matematycznie.
Założenia -"słaba" pianka polskiej produkcji oraz "najlepsza" na rynku wełna Ursa Platinium. 
Z robocizną. 20cm wełna vs 22 cm pianka (dla zrównania lambdy)

PIANKA - koszt 22 cm natrysku - 60 zł m2
WEŁNA - 30 zł m2 + 10 zł za robociznę = 40 zł m2 (patrzę po cenach alledrogo  :smile:  )

Przy 150 m2 dachu - 9 tyś vs 6 tyś.
Każdy sobie sam po prostu odpowie, co woli.

----------


## mat3006

> faktycznie czas się przyznać że za szybko się poniższym postem zaaferowałem, trzeba było najpierw sprawdzić te rewelacje co podawał *mat3006* bo jemu wierzyć na słowo nie można


... hm... a to niby dlaczego ? To sforumułowanie jest bardzo niegrzeczne i nieprzejme bo sugeruje moją nieuczciwość :mad: 
Zamiast zamknąć sprawę, jak rozpoczyna się pierwsza część postu, wychodzi Kolega na .... przemilczę !

----------


## mar1982kaz

> 1. można piankować po trapezie... ale pamiętaj, że będzie b.zimno na strychu w zimie i mocno gorąco w lecie .. u mnie wyglądało to tak, że ekipa budowlana zrobiła mi sufit na piętrze (czyli podłogę stryszku) z desek, zaimpregnowali to drewno i na to poszedł natrysk- ALE jeśli przewidujesz went mechaniczną- co zdecydowanie polecam szczegolnie przy tak szczelnej izolacji- to stryszek tez warto ocieplic jesli tam bedzie stał rekuperator
> 2. a mnie się wydawało, że robię dość energooszczędny dom ?! no więc skoro nie ma takich które są robione w tej technologii z pianką- to chyba jestem prekursorem ?  
> 
> markaz- tak, wełna jest tańsza, nie ulega to żadnej wątpliwości ... ale jeśli masz dachu 100 m2 (tak strzelam przy takim domku) to przemnóż tą wartość przez 80 zł (pianka 20-24 cm) - skąd Ci wyszło 14 tys ?? PS - oczywiście dodaj także robociznę dla tych, którzy sami sobie tego ocieplenia nie będą robili.
> 
> Na koniec dodam, że można pianę kupić dla 20 cm nawet za 60 zł / m2, ale polską (sprawdzałem, mam oferty i to od sprawdzonych firm!). 
> Niektórzy mówią, że aż tak wielkich różnic nie ma. Natomiast efekt tego natrysku (widziałem wiele domów ocieplanych wełną- dobrze i źle zrobionych) jest naprawdę niezły a spieprzyć ten natrysk to sądzę, że trzeba by naprawdę mocno się postarać (co nie znaczy, że się nie da  )
> 
> I proszę! Skończmy ten durny temat labdy i innych głupot wirtualnie badanych w środowiskach testowych! Wątek jest już na tyle duży, że każdy kto chce wybierze sobie sam... ja podsumuję to tak- masz dwie ręce, kupę czasu i cierpliwości, umiesz to robić- KŁADŹ WEŁNĘ SAM! Tylko wtedy będziesz miał gwarancję jako takiego sukcesu. Jeśli jest inaczej- rozważ pianę.
> ...


20 cm piany to jak dla mnie za mało bo owszem byłoby szczelnie ale ogólne straty związane z przenikaniem ciepła przez całą przegrodę byłyby za duże..... żeby mieć tak ciepło jak mam teraz to potrzebuje około 35-40cm piany otwartokom. na co musiałbym wydać około 14tys.... dodam jeszcze że mam malutki dach bo ocieplenie mam poprowadzone w skosach i suficie (razem około 70-80m2)  co do szczelności i jakości wykonania ocieplenia wełną to zapraszam  do mnie na oględziny i pokarzcie mi gdzie wieje, ewentualnie zapraszam z kamerką.  Podkreślę jeszcze raz że nie jestem przeciwnikiem piany bo sam mocno się nad nią zastanawialem ale założyłem sobie budowę domu mocno-energooszczędnego, gdzie   współczynnik U dla dachu powinien być na poziomie 0,1 co wymusza zastosowanie około 40cm piany.

----------


## plusfoto

> znaczy się zużycie mu spadło o 5m3/dobę ?? to bardzo ciekawe bo domki energooszczędne zużywają po 5-6m3 na CO na dobę, wniosek z tego taki że jak sobie usunę moje 45cm izolacji i dam twoje 18cm to będę miał zużycie na CO 0-1m3/dobę ??
> 
> poniżej cytat jako odniesienie ile są warte słowa firmy co szuka na siłę bezpłatnej reklamy


A skąd wiesz jakie miał zużycie przed i jak duży jest domek że robisz takie wyliczenie?

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Ok. Policzmy zatem matematycznie.
> Założenia -"słaba" pianka polskiej produkcji oraz "najlepsza" na rynku wełna Ursa Platinium. 
> Z robocizną. 20cm wełna vs 22 cm pianka (dla zrównania lambdy)
> 
> PIANKA - koszt 22 cm natrysku - 60 zł m2
> WEŁNA - 30 zł m2 + 10 zł za robociznę = 40 zł m2 (patrzę po cenach alledrogo  )
> 
> Przy 150 m2 dachu - 9 tyś vs 6 tyś.
> Każdy sobie sam po prostu odpowie, co woli.


na wełnę wydałem 3700zł plus paroizolacja 150zł wełnę kładłem sam ale doliczając robocizne (800zł) razem daje 4650zł (80m2 ocieplenia) gdzie U=0.1 Zeby uzyskać ten parametr pianą potrzeba jej za kwotę około 14tys zł ..........Każdy sobie sam po prostu odpowie, co woli

----------


## mat3006

> znaczy się zużycie mu spadło o 5m3/dobę ?? to bardzo ciekawe bo domki energooszczędne zużywają po 5-6m3 na CO na dobę, wniosek z tego taki że jak sobie usunę moje 45cm izolacji i dam twoje 18cm to będę miał zużycie na CO 0-1m3/dobę ??
> 
> poniżej cytat jako odniesienie ile są warte słowa firmy co szuka na siłę bezpłatnej reklamy


O Guru Delogiki !!!
 W którym miejscu napisałem, że dotyczy to domu o standardzie energooszczędnym ?! Coraz jaśniej postrzegam socjotechniczne zagrywki Kolegi. Tu konkretnie jest kilkunastoletni dom o dużym, skomplikowanym dachu ( 260 m2 ) w znacznej części żniszczonym przez " te co ich nie ma ".  Jeżeli moja szczerość odnośnie osobistych rzeczywistych doświadczeń  razi Kolegę, przyzwyczajonego do wariacji na jednym wzorze z Łambdą w roli głównej, to od tej pory będę się powoływał na tatę Marcina, OK ?

----------


## plusfoto

> na wełnę wydałem 3700zł plus paroizolacja 150zł wełnę kładłem sam ale doliczając robocizne (800zł) razem daje 4650zł (80m2 ocieplenia) gdzie U=0.1 Zeby uzyskać ten parametr pianą potrzeba jej za kwotę około 14tys zł ..........Każdy sobie sam po prostu odpowie, co woli


Oj przeczytaj jeszcze raz post na który odpisałeś :yes: 

P.S.    O coś szybko poprawiłeś a przed chwilą było że ułożenie 1m2(robocizna) = 40zet

----------


## adkwapniewski

> O Guru Delogiki !!!
>  W którym miejscu napisałem, że dotyczy to domu o standardzie energooszczędnym ?! Coraz jaśniej postrzegam socjotechniczne zagrywki Kolegi. Tu konkretnie jest kilkunastoletni dom o dużym, skomplikowanym dachu ( 260 m2 ) w znacznej części żniszczonym przez " te co ich nie ma ".  Jeżeli moja szczerość odnośnie osobistych rzeczywistych doświadczeń  razi Kolegę, przyzwyczajonego do wariacji na jednym wzorze z Łambdą w roli głównej, to od tej pory będę się powoływał na tatę Marcina, OK ?



Kolego mat3006 bardzo proszę o podanie współczynnika oporu dyfuzyjnego dla pary wodnej "Twojej" piany "otwartokomórkowej" - albo mi umknęło albo nie napisałeś a obiecałeś że napiszesz...

----------


## mat3006

> Kolego mat3006 bardzo proszę o podanie współczynnika oporu dyfuzyjnego dla pary wodnej "Twojej" piany "otwartokomórkowej" - albo mi umknęło albo nie napisałeś a obiecałeś że napiszesz...


Wydaje mi się, że podawałem, ale dla spokoju sumienia: 
współczynnik względnego oporu dyfuzyjnego m= 3,3

Pozdrawiam:  :smile:

----------


## owp

Maat - myślisz, ze jak obsmiejesz lamde w co drugim poście, to zmienisz zasady fizyki? Szkoda, ze rzeczowe odpowiedzi przeplatasz takimi "trikami", rozumiem, że sprzedajesz, ze szkolenia marketingowe, ale dałbyś spokój na forum, na pewno zyskasz wtedy więcej klientów.  Co do wełny, to nie dziwię się, ze masz złą opinię, skoro wzywają Cię ludzie wtedy jak mają coś nie tak z dachem...

----------


## mat3006

> nie mam bladego pojęcia o jakim domku on pisze, a ponieważ nie podał żadnych szczegółów uważam że jego oszczędność 500m3 to czysta demagogia, i dokładnie to chciałem udowodnić, tak samo jak bajał tam wyżej o wełnie lambda 0,030 albo zwymyślał wszystkich nie wierzących w magię pianki od wąskich horyzontów myślowych daje nam to obraz kogoś kto nachalnie próbuje zareklamować swoje usługi deprecjonując wszystko inne
> 
> wracając do pianki jeśli *adek182* zużywa 206,25 m3 GZ-50 w 2 miesiące to o ile mu spadnie zużycie jak tryśnie sobie piankę ??


Tak się tworzy tzw. PLOTĘ !!! 
 Zachowanie Kolegi już dawno przestało być nieeleganckie. Stało się wręcz chamskie ! Z łatwością przeinacza informacje, fakty, w swoim lenistwie nie sprawdzi nawet podawanych na talerzu informacji. Cóż, takie, niestety są prawa forum. 
Kolejno:
Podałem 300 m3 ( nie 500 ! )  i Twoje prawo twierdzić , że to demagogia. Widze, że wszystko co nie pasuje do Punktu Widzenia jest demagogią. Mam nadzieję, ze większość tak nie uważa.

Bajał  o wełnie ? : 
http://www.isover.pl/Nasza-oferta/Super-Mata
http://www.isover.pl/Nasza-oferta/ISOVER-Multimax-30

Co do horyzontów myślowych... Kolego, dajesz jasny i czytelny przykład, że moja wypowiedź, niechcący, wyjątkowo celnie trafiła. 
 Kończąc: Nie udzielam się tutaj dla reklamy. Stwierdziłem, że dyktat na tym forum ludzi Twojego pokroju, wyznawców filozofii Dosi, bez kontrapunktu ( staram się aby jak najbardziej merytorycznego ) sprowadza szukających odpowiedzi " w objęcia" archaicznej i nieskutecznej technologii. Pisałem już na ten temat i nie będę się powtarzał a osąd moich postów i stanowiska pozostawiam innym.

----------


## mat3006

> Maat - myślisz, ze jak obsmiejesz lamde w co drugim poście, to zmienisz zasady fizyki? Szkoda, ze rzeczowe odpowiedzi przeplatasz takimi "trikami", rozumiem, że sprzedajesz, ze szkolenia marketingowe, ale dałbyś spokój na forum, na pewno zyskasz wtedy więcej klientów.  Co do wełny, to nie dziwię się, ze masz złą opinię, skoro wzywają Cię ludzie wtedy jak mają coś nie tak z dachem...


Nie zmieniam praw fizyki tylko twierdzę, że Lambda, zw łaszcza w postaci, bezkarnie, deklarowanej, nie oddaje rzeczywistego zachowania termoizolacji włóknistych, które charakteryzują się bardzo małym oporem powietrznym. Jak wcześniej pisałem, opór powietrzny, który na równi z kondukcją odpowiada za izolacyjność jest w ogóle nie brany pod uwagę. Jestem absolutnie pewien, że już niedługo, wobec wyzwań jakie są stawiane termoizolacjom, zostanie to uwzględnione i wielu, również na tym forum, zrobi się "dziwnie".

----------


## plusfoto

> czyli co, jakby ktoś sobie ułożył o grubości 15cm _ISOVER Multimax 30_ to miał by równowartość 20cm piany otwarto-komórkowej czy by nie miał ??


Ale cenę tegoż wynalazku widziałeś? *110 netto*

----------


## mat3006

> czyli co, jakby ktoś sobie ułożył o grubości 15cm ISOVER Multimax 30 to miał by równowartość 20cm piany otwarto-komórkowej czy by nie miał ??
> 
> PS *adek182* zmyśla według ciebie o swoim zużyciu gazu ?? ile zaoszczędzi jak skorzysta z twoich usług będzie tego 300m3 czy może 500m3 ??


No proszę ! Znalazła się Cudowna Wełna !!! A i w tym przypadku trzeba było Kolegę wyręczyć ? Może słowo przeprosin za użyte powyżej sformułowania ? 
*Nie ! Nie będzie to równowartość 20 cm pianki.*  Rzeczywista izolacyjność zależy od wielu innych czynników i cech, a nie wyłącznie od Świętej Lambdy Deklarowanej przez producenta wełny.

 Nie będę z taką łatwością jak Kolega, zarzucał że w/w adek kłamie. Pytania i odpowiedzi są gdzie indziej. Jak wygląda intensywność użytkowania, wilgotnośc strefy i mikroklimatu oraz , co chyba najważniejsze, JAK TRWAŁY jest ten wynik. 
Kwestia czasu, jakości wykonania, jakości i trwałości użytych materiałów, czynników wewnętrznych i zewnętrznych a z dużym prawdopodobieństwem wystąpi proces utraty skuteczności. Czego mu oczywiście nie życzę.

Mam wrażenie, że zbyt poważnie podchodzę do tej wymiany zdań.

----------


## mat3006

> kto bogatemu zabroni ?? w tym wątku wszak reklamujemy tylko bardzo drogie materiały, normalne nie mają tu racji bytu z powodu wąskich horyzontów myślowych
> 
> a w liczbach wymiernych jak duże jest to prawdopodobieństwo ?? podaj choć przybliżoną wartość
> 
> poniżej link do uzera *kbab*, (on ma zwykły domek) podaj proszę o ile konkretnie mu spadła jakość izolacji skoro 7 lat temu miał 20,7MWh/rocznie a teraz ma 17,5MWh/rocznie
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post5615165


W tym przypadku to bogatemu *kretynowi* bo za te pieniądze będzie miał 30-35 cm pianki dobrej jakości. Dużo poniżej U=0.15. Zacietrzewnienie odbiera Koledze, dodatkowo, tzw. zdrowy rozsądek i gdzieś pogubiła się Dosia  :smile: 

Na następne pytanie już odpowiadałem podając okres. Ale od siebie mogę dodać, że oceniam je na 100 %  :smile:  . Coraz gorsza izolacyjność będzie powodowała coraz gorszą izolacyjność... i taki jest, nieodparty, urok wełny  :smile:  Po prostu jednych stać na drogą wełnę innych nie.

----------


## adkwapniewski

> Napisał mpoplaw  
> kto bogatemu zabroni ?? w tym wątku wszak reklamujemy tylko bardzo drogie materiały, normalne nie mają tu racji bytu z powodu wąskich horyzontów myślowych
> 
>  a w liczbach wymiernych jak duże jest to prawdopodobieństwo ?? podaj choć przybliżoną wartość
> 
>  poniżej link do uzera kbab, (on ma zwykły domek) podaj proszę o ile konkretnie mu spadła jakość izolacji skoro 7 lat temu miał 20,7MWh/rocznie a teraz ma 17,5MWh/rocznie
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post5615165






> W tym przypadku to bogatemu *kretynowi* bo za te pieniądze będzie miał 30-35 cm pianki dobrej jakości. Dużo poniżej 
> U=0.15. Zacietrzewnienie odbiera Koledze, dodatkowo, tzw. zdrowy rozsądek i gdzieś pogubiła się Dosia 
> 
> Na następne pytanie już odpowiadałem podając okres. Ale od siebie mogę dodać, że oceniam je na 100 %  . Coraz gorsza izolacyjność będzie powodowała coraz gorszą izolacyjność... i taki jest, nieodparty, urok wełny  Po prostu jednych stać na drogą wełnę innych nie.


A nie jest tak że kol kebab spadło zapotrzebowanie na energie ? Miał ~20MWh teraz ma ~17MWh

Więc gdyby jakość izolacji dachu spadła o 100% czyli całościowo ~30% miałby większe zapotrzebowanie na energię czyli ~26MWh  a ma ~17MWh ...

----------


## vega1

odniosłem to samo wrażenie. Wrażenie niezrozumienia...

----------


## mar1982kaz

mat3006 nie kumam, o co ci chodzi z tą lambdą? wychodzi na to że jak ktoś ma 20cm pianki i współczynnik U=0,2 a ktoś inny ma 40cm wełny (kładzonej w  kilku warstwach na mijankę) i u=0,1 to według ciebie ma zimniej??? gdyby te lambdy były bzdurą to producenci wełny czy pianek by się tak nie chwalili bo według  twojego rozumowania to śmiało mogę napisać że lambda piany to blef. Przecież to jest podstawowy parametr według którego oblicza się potem zapotrzebowanie na ciepło budynku, wejdź na jakikolwiek wątek o domach energooszczędnych są tam osoby piszące że  dobrze zrobione OZC sprawdza się później w realu i odstępstwa są na poziomie około 10%.... praktycznie wszyscy mają tam wełnę i od kilku lat podają rachunki za ogrzewanie na poziomie 1000zł rocznie..... Owszem pianka jest szczelniejsza i to nie ulega wątpliwości ale ma na tyle niski współczynnik przenikania ciepła że żeby stworzyć dom mocnoenergooszczędny trzeba jej dać tyle samo co wełny czyli 30-40cm a to niestety kosztuje, w moim przypadku musiałbym dołożyć 10tys, a to kilka ładnych lat grzania małego domu energooszczędnego,

----------


## owp

> Nie zmieniam praw fizyki tylko twierdzę, że Lambda, zw łaszcza w postaci, bezkarnie, deklarowanej, nie oddaje rzeczywistego zachowania termoizolacji włóknistych, które charakteryzują się bardzo małym oporem powietrznym. Jak wcześniej pisałem, opór powietrzny, który na równi z kondukcją odpowiada za izolacyjność jest w ogóle nie brany pod uwagę.


Przyznaję, ze nie wiem o co chodzi z tym oporem powietrznym, chodzi Ci o opór dyfuzyjny pary?

----------


## mat3006

> Przyznaję, ze nie wiem o co chodzi z tym oporem powietrznym, chodzi Ci o opór dyfuzyjny pary?


   Nie. Opór dyfuzyjny pary powinien być jak najmniejszy przy jak największym oporze powietrznym, który w przypadku pianki i jej struktury a'la micro-pumeks, daje barierę powietrzną. Niski współczynnik oporu dyfuzyjnego pianki daje pewność , że drewno ma swobodę wymiany wilgoci z otoczeniem oraz, że nie dojdzie do kondensacji i wykroplin na powierzchni termoizolacji. Zarazem opór jaki stawia struktura kapilar i otwartych komórek dla swobodnego przepływu powietrza uniemożliwia swobodną konwekcję i poprzez unieruchomienie powietrza w całej grubości warstwy daje bardzo wysoką odporność na wywiewanie ( de'facto membrana nie jest niezbędna ). Musiłbym sprawdzić ale przy grubości powyżej 25 cm mamy tzw. barierę powietrzną która zdaje test ciśnieniowy. Im głębiej wchodzę w specyfikę tego materiału tym bardziej uważam , że jest bliski doskonałości wraz z technologią wykonywania in-situ, która likwiduje wszelkie nieszczelności powstające zazwyczaj podczas montażu klasycznych, prefabrykowanych materiałów.
Będę miał chwilę luzu to pozbieram te dane do tabelki.

Pozdrawiam:  :smile:

----------


## adam_mk

Istotą dobrej, skutecznej termoizolacji jest jej BEZSPOINOWOŚĆ!
Wszystkie termoizolacje składające się z segmentów, płyt, warstw, rolek rozwijanych de facto składają się z materiału termoizolacyjnego i kanalików powietrznych, gdzie króluje konwekcja, czasem bardzo duża, jak kanaliki niemałe.
Pianki tworzą właśnie pokrycia bezspoinowe.
W takim przypadku o termoizolacyjności tworzonej warstwy decydują JEDYNIE właściwości samego materiału.

Adam M.

----------


## mat3006

> czyli nawet dla ciebie istnieje granica przyzwoitości cenowej, gdzie cena za efekt wykracza poza ekonomiczną zasadność, a może po prostu wełna jest beee bo nie masz z tego zysku ?? jak zaczniesz handlować wełną to zmienisz zdanie ?? strach się bać co będzie jak aerożel wprowadzisz do swojej oferty
> 
> poinformujesz o tym kbab ?? bo jego domek jak na razie o twoich teoriach nie wie i notuje spadki kosztów CO wraz z upływem czasu
> 
> trzeba będzie powiedzieć o tym *adek182*, on zużywa 3,5m3 gazu na dobę, i nawet nie wie że ma skopana izolację


Co Ty, ...., wiesz o handlowaniu wełną ?
Ja się tym zajmowałem kilkanaście lat i dużo widziałem i dużo wiem. Czy Kolega wie, że wełna rolkowa powinna być wbudowana do max. 3 miesięcy od wyprodukowania ? Sprzedawcy Was kiedykolwiek poinformowali ?  Na placach stoją tysiące rolek ponad rocznych i więcej.
Nie będę Cię już dalej wyprowadzał z błędnych pojęć i nierozumienia argumentacji. W którymś z pierwszych postów naszej "ciekawej" znajomości już stwierdziłem, że korzystniej jest dla branżystów jak, dzięki takim Doradcom, dachy będzie się robić dwa razy zamiast raz a dobrze. Tak trzymaj !!!

 Co do tych spadków u kbab... Ciekawa teza... Czyżby izolacja która "dojrzewa" niczym wino ?!?!
Wytłumaczenie jest najprawdopobniej banalne, zmniejszone zapotrzebowanie wskutek zmian np. liczebności użytkowników ? Niepowtarzalność okresów grzewczych.... a nawet zmiany industrialne w otoczeniu mogą mieć znaczenie. Właściwie po co ja to piszę...  :sad:  
BTW. Czy Doradca się wczytał, zanim zaczął epatować, jak wygląda termoizolacja dachu u rzeczonego kbab'a ?
Polecam...
Ale ogólnie ... TAK TRZYMAJ !!!

----------


## vega1

a ja myślę że dom kbab-a pozbywał się systematycznie wilgoci technologicznej.

----------


## owp

Wydaje mi się, że przeceniacie znaczenie konwekcji. Teoria teorią, a praktyka sobie  :smile:  Nie ma żadnych wyliczeń ile więcej się traci przez konwekcję przy wełnie i paroizolacji, a nie widzę, żeby ludzie jakoś specjalnie płakali przy rachunkach za ogrzewanie przy wełnie. Jest wątek o ogrzewaniu prądem, jakoś ludzie dają radę (nie mówiąc o wątkach o domach pasywnych). Może dobrym rozwiązaniem by było dać wełnę między krokwie 20cm i piankę zamkniętą 4-5cm, tylko że wykonawcą się nie chce (nie opłaca?) przyjeżdżać do takiej roboty..

PS co z kominem przy ociepleniu pianą - można opiankować? Co się dzieje w przypadku nieszczelności dachu, przy wełnie widzimy i uszczelniamy, przy piance się leje i leje...?

----------


## wasiu809

> czyli nawet dla ciebie istnieje granica przyzwoitości cenowej, gdzie cena za efekt wykracza poza ekonomiczną zasadność, a może po prostu wełna jest beee bo nie masz z tego zysku ?? jak zaczniesz handlować wełną to zmienisz zdanie ?? strach się bać co będzie jak aerożel wprowadzisz do swojej oferty
> 
> poinformujesz o tym kbab ?? bo jego domek jak na razie o twoich teoriach nie wie i notuje spadki kosztów CO wraz z upływem czasu
> 
> trzeba będzie powiedzieć o tym *adek182*, on zużywa 3,5m3 gazu na dobę, i nawet nie wie że ma skopana izolację


Twoje wypowiedzi, zamiast merytoryki, sprowadzają się do dywagacji na poziomie - mam sąsiada, co od 50 lat pali papierosy i żyje! 
Czy tego typu argumentacja jest poważna- idąc Twoim tropem trzeba by domniemać, że palenie nie szkodzi, a wszystkie badania że jednak palenie jest szkodliwe to zwykła ściema marketingowa...
Podejmij z kolegami rzeczową dyskuję i rozmawiaj o technikaliach - jeśli nie masz o czym ( a tak właśnie domniemywam) to po prostu ciesz się, że Twój dom i Twoja wełna świetnie się sprawuję, czego życzę na dalsze 100 lat użytkowania.

Demagogia- to słowo już padło i najlepiej oddaje ton jakim posługujesz się w tej arcyciekawej dywagacji.

----------


## mat3006

> Wydaje mi się, że przeceniacie znaczenie konwekcji. Teoria teorią, a praktyka sobie  Nie ma żadnych wyliczeń ile więcej się traci przez konwekcję przy wełnie i paroizolacji, a nie widzę, żeby ludzie jakoś specjalnie płakali przy rachunkach za ogrzewanie przy wełnie. Jest wątek o ogrzewaniu prądem, jakoś ludzie dają radę (nie mówiąc o wątkach o domach pasywnych). Może dobrym rozwiązaniem by było dać wełnę między krokwie 20cm i piankę zamkniętą 4-5cm, tylko że wykonawcą się nie chce (nie opłaca?) przyjeżdżać do takiej roboty..
> 
> PS co z kominem przy ociepleniu pianą - można opiankować? Co się dzieje w przypadku nieszczelności dachu, przy wełnie widzimy i uszczelniamy, przy piance się leje i leje...?


  Przeceniacie ?! Hm... mocno niedoceniacie !!! Ze względu na duże rozbieżności i ogólny brak obligatoryjności w Polsce badań oporu powietrznego materiałów termoizolacyjnych nie można przeprowadzić ścisłych i jednoznacznych obliczeń. Według szacunków z US i Kanady w przypadku izolacji termicznych kondukcja ( charakteryzowana lambdą ) odpowiada za 20-30 procent skuteczności przegrody. Opieranie izolacyjności na kondukcji ma sens tylko i wyłącznie w przypadku materiałów nieprzewiewnych ( o budowie monolitycznej lub o bardzo małych porach) lub w bardzo małym stopniu przewiewnych. Reszta izolacyjności  zależy od konwekcji i radiacji ( IR to ok. 10 %). Na konwekcję składa się ta będąca wynikiem nieszczelności montażu ( dla przykładu 4 % nieszczelności skutkuje zwiększeniem strat o 40-50 % ) ale również ta która wskutek rozłożonych w czasie , ustabilizowanych procesów rotacji powietrza w ośrodku stawiającym mały opór, pomiędzy dwiema stronami (+20/-20) termoizolacji przyczynia się do istotnych strat ciepła oraz skutkuje powstawaniem zawilgocenia. To są podstawowe procesy fizyczne i raczej można je wyobrazić sobie instynktownie. Pytaniem naprawdę istotnym jest dlaczego nie są badane i okreslane parametry mające bezpośredni wpływ na powstawanie i intensywność tych zjawisk ? 
Będąc świadomym czujności czołowych forumowiczów nie pozwolę sobie, bez 100 % pewności, postawić tezy, która może wkrótce znaleźć potwierdzenie w zmianach stosownych przepisów i norm. 
 Co do kominów: w części gdzie biegną kanały spalinowe i kominkowe należy zastosować obłożenie separujące wełną mineralną. Idealna do tego jest tzw. wełna kominkowa ( twarda, laminowana aluminium ). Co do nieszczelności i widzeniu przy wełnie... to chyba żart. Jeżeli jest nieszczelność na dachu to wyjdzie na ścianie kolankowej bo całość przecieku popłynie, zamaczając trwale wełnę, po paroizolacji i wyjdzie zaciekiem na ścianie. W przypadku jeżeli przy piance nie zastosujemy paroizolacji to przeciek się objawi w przybliżeniu w miejscu "przyczyny" co pozwoli łatwo go zlokalizować i usunąć. Po usunięciu przecieku pianka, w odróżnieniu od wełny, wyschnie. 

Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## autorus

Niestety muszę się z kolegą zgodzić.  :sad:   To było do kolegi *wasiu809*

----------


## owp

> Przeceniacie ?! Hm... mocno niedoceniacie !!! Ze względu na duże rozbieżności i ogólny brak obligatoryjności w Polsce badań oporu powietrznego materiałów termoizolacyjnych nie można przeprowadzić ścisłych i jednoznacznych obliczeń. Według szacunków z US i Kanady w przypadku izolacji termicznych kondukcja ( charakteryzowana lambdą ) odpowiada za 20-30 procent skuteczności przegrody. (...)
> Jeżeli jest nieszczelność na dachu to wyjdzie na ścianie kolankowej bo całość przecieku popłynie, zamaczając trwale wełnę, po paroizolacji i wyjdzie zaciekiem na ścianie. W przypadku jeżeli przy piance nie zastosujemy paroizolacji to przeciek się objawi w przybliżeniu w miejscu "przyczyny" co pozwoli łatwo go zlokalizować i usunąć. Po usunięciu przecieku pianka, w odróżnieniu od wełny, wyschnie.


Cóż, nawet jeśli wierzyć na słowo, że ocieplenie wełną daje 20-30% tego co pianką  minus jeszcze 50%, co można śmiało założyć przy naszych ekipach, zostaje 10% tego co pianka. Dodajmy jeszcze ściany ze styropianem, gdzie konwekcja króluje (między styro a ścianą) plus nieszczelności, niech będzie, że zostaje 30% (bo jednak wełna jest dużo bardziej przewiewna, nawet z paroizolacją), po uśrednieniu cała izolacja będzie na poziomie 25% pianki. Gdy dla domku (z poddaszem) o pow cał. 140m2 dostajemy rachunek za ogrzewanie 3tys rocznie, to czy przy zastosowaniu piany (na ścianach też), taki przykładowy domek będzie nas kosztował 750zł rocznie? Dodajmy jeszcze, że wystarczy 15cm grubości, bo lambda niewiele znaczy przy izolacji. Otrzymujemy dom pasywny za cenę 17tys na izolację.
Ta wygląda przełożenie na praktykę Twojej teorii. Może jest nie do końca jeszcze dopracowana, może warto by dać jakieś źródła tych rewelacji... Nie od producentów pianki, bo sam się ostatnio naczytałem różnych głupot ze stron - np. jedna z lepiej wypozycjonowanych w google'u stron podaje, że piana otwarto-komórkowa to oszustwo i powinno się stosować tylko zamkniętą.
Pozdrawiam także  :smile:

----------


## mat3006

Być może nieprecyzyjnie się wypowiedziałem albo mamy kolejny przypadek wzajemnego niezrozumienia. Może jeszcze raz:
Doprecyzujmy: dyskusja jest o materiale termoizolacyjnym i w zakresie strat energii jaki jest od niego zależny. Szanowny Kolego, zauważam nieco demagogiczne tendencje do powierzchownych wniosków i "kolanowych" rachunków które do jednego wora dorzucają straty z innych przyczyn (wentylacja, stolarka, wady projektowe i wykonawcze np. mostki z powodu balkonów itp. itd ) . Bądźmy precyzyjni. Wypowiadam się wyłącznie o termoizolacji i o stratach wynikających z takiej a nie innej jej budowy. Przypominam: twierdzę, że w przypadku materiałów wysoce porowatych lub włóknistych izolacyjność wynikająca z kondukcji, czyli przewodnictwa określonego lambdą, stanowi 20-30 %. Nic innego nie napisałem. Nie napisałem, że wełna izoluje w 20-30 % w stosunku do pianki. Powietrze zawarte w wełnie również jest izolatorem w stosunku do materiału podstawowego jakim, w przypadku wełny jest bazalt. Problem w tym, ze to powietrze ma możliwość przemieszczania się, im "luźniejszy" ( zarazem tańszy ) typ wełny mamy, tym proces ten jest łatwiejszy. Po raz kolejny chcę zwrócić uwagę, że szczelność izolacji, brak przewiewów z powodu różnic w technologii montażu ma również kapitalne znaczenie dla strat energii. 
Co do pianki zamkniętokomorowej to jest to świetny materiał o bardzo dobrych parametrach i dodatkowych cechach, które dają świetne wyniki na dachach płaskich, fundamentach, tarasach czy posadzkach ale które są wadą w przypadku konstrukcji drewnianych i drewnopochodnych. Obawiam się, że postawa takich "promotorów" wyjdzie im "bokiem" ale niestety, również, ogólnie postrzeganej technologii.

----------


## mar1982kaz

mat3006 czy mógłbyś mi wytłumaczyć dlaczego w wątku "ogrzewający elektrycznością-wystąp" wszyscy mają wełnę i płacą rachunki 1000-2000zł  za ogrzewanie prądem????....

----------


## wasiu809

> mat3006 czy mógłbyś mi wytłumaczyć dlaczego w wątku "ogrzewający elektrycznością-wystąp" wszyscy mają wełnę i płacą rachunki 1000-2000zł  za ogrzewanie prądem????....


markaz
a mozesz mi powiedziec dlaczego zainwestowales w okna schuco, drozsze od np brugmann czy veka a mające takie same parametry przeplacajac ze 20% za nie ?
ta rozmowa NIE MA SENSU
mówimy o rynku polskim, gdzie piana jest natryskiwana masowo moze od roku, wczesniej (pojawila sie moze 2-3 lata temu) była mega nowością, która byla bardzo droga, ale co ważniejsze kompletnie malo znana...

poza tym - jakim wyznacznikiem jest dla Ciebie parę osób z wątku z muratora ?

rozumiem, że skoro te osoby dobrze dociepliły budynek inwestując w wełnę, to oznacza to że to jest najlepszy termoizolator na rynku- no tak by trzeba to zrozumiec?!

ahhhh, daruję sobie dalsze wypowiedzi bo poza tym, że wełna jest tańsza NIC innego w waszych argumentach się niestety nie pojawia...

pozdrawiam wszystkich czytających- sądzę, że wątek już wyczerpał wszystkie swoje mozliwosci a kolejna argumentacja będzei tylko jej powieleniem

----------


## mar1982kaz

oprócz tego że wełna jest tańsza okazuje się że równie skutecznie izoluje co potwierdzają te wątki. kupiłem  okna shuco między innymi dlatego że wzmocnienie w profilach robią ze stali o grubości 2,5mm - reszta konkurencji robi z max 1.8mm oprócz  jest jeszcze sporo innych rozwiązań, które zadecydowały że właśnie je wybrałem.....wasiu to może ty mi odpowiesz bo nikt inny jakoś mi nie chce -   czym nazywamy dom mocnoenergooszczędny/pasywny i jakie musi spełniać kryteria?? bo według mata3006 lambda to ściema, nawet w wikopedii jest napisane jaki współczynnik powinien mieć dach w takim domum i wychodzi mi że potrzeba więcej niż 30cm piany

----------


## wasiu809

> oprócz tego że wełna jest tańsza okazuje się że równie skutecznie izoluje co potwierdzają te wątki. kupiłem  okna shuco między innymi dlatego że wzmocnienie w profilach robią ze stali o grubości 2,5mm - reszta konkurencji robi z max 1.8mm oprócz  jest jeszcze sporo innych rozwiązań, które zadecydowały że właśnie je wybrałem.....wasiu to może ty mi odpowiesz bo nikt inny jakoś mi nie chce -   czym nazywamy dom mocnoenergooszczędny/pasywny i jakie musi spełniać kryteria?? bo według mata3006 lambda to ściema, nawet w wikopedii jest napisane jaki współczynnik powinien mieć dach w takim domum i wychodzi mi że potrzeba więcej niż 30cm piany


Ja juz skonczylem dywagację Panowie, przepraszam Was ale wyczerpały mi się pokłady 'mocy' na ten wątek... zresztą nie mam w tym żadnego interesu żeby dalej przepychać sie bez sensu, więc pasuję. 

Wątek jest już na tyle duży, że każdy wybierze coś dla siebie. Kazdy wydaje swoje pieniadze, wybiera wlasciwe dla siebie systemy- i juz.

----------


## mat3006

> kiedy będą te tachnikalia do których mam się odnieść merytorycznie ??
> 
>  bo inaczej zacznę podejrzewać że demagogia kwitnie
> 
> PS daruj sobie te wyliczanki ile osób jest a ile osób nie jest wyznacznikiem, bo jeśli chodzi o piankę to jak na razie wy jesteście jedynym wyznacznikiem wersus całe pozostałe forum


Po pierwsze wiedza !

Czytajcie:
http://poradnik.niewiadomski.com.pl/...e.php?artid=45 - wiedza pobieżna
http://www.pomoc-dydaktyczna.tce.put...%20ciepła.pdf - dla dociekliwych ( Uwaga ! Dużo trudnych słów ! )  :smile: 
http://ftc.gov/bcp/rulemaking/rvalue...030922spfa.pdf - przykro mi ale w anglijskim. Polecam akapit pkt. 2 
Postarajcie się ....

Jakieś wnioski ? Jakieś różnice między systemami badań ? Czy do Koleżeństwa dotarło, że badanie i określanie izolacyjności cieplnej materiałów na podstawie praktycznie mikroskopinych w stosunku do skali dachu próbkach w krótkim czasie nijak ma się do realu ? Dlaczego badania nie są robione w sposób oddający rzeczywiste funkcjonowanie izolacji w skali niech to będzie nawet 1/10  ale przez odpowiednio długi czas ? Wiem, że od Kolegów nie uzyskam odpowiedzi. Musielibyście dopuścić do siebie wątpliwości... lepiej trwać przy swoim.
Podobnie jak wasiu jestem zmęczony już tym wątkiem... Możecie mieć, Kolego, satysfakcję... wątpliwą.

----------


## mar1982kaz

to jak wytlumaczysz fakt ze mase osob ma welne i maja cieplo, na forum mozna znalesc osoby placace ponizej 1000zl za ogrzewanie.... czy ich welna jest jakas inna

----------


## autorus

A co tu tłumaczyć, bzdurny argument.

 Każda z osób ma inne warunki zabudowy, inne przyzwyczajenia, rożną liczbę domowników. Jak ty chcesz to porównać? 
Przepraszam, że się uniosłem ale zaczyna rozmowa schodzić na poziom przedszkola, dokładnie 4 latki. Jestem ma bieżąco , córka uczęszcza.

----------


## adam_mk

"to jak wytlumaczysz fakt ze mase osob ma welne i maja cieplo, na forum mozna znalesc osoby placace ponizej 1000zl za ogrzewanie.... "

Może tak, że jakby mieli ocieplenie zrobione lepiej - płaciliby po 500?
 :Lol: 

Adam M.

----------


## mat3006

> a możesz odpowiedzieć dlaczego w realu user *adek182* zużywa 3,5m3 gazu na dobę ?? kłamie czy może po prostu ma skuteczną izolację ??


 Szanowny Doradco , przepraszam , NAJLEPSZY DORADCO OD ENERGOOSZCZĘDZANIA, nazwanie ciebie tendencyjnym to wyjątkowo delikatne określenie. Otóż rzeczony *adek182* ma dom ocieplony :
 cyt.: .... Witam wszystkich serdecznie, 
 mam dylemat przy wyborze kotła. Dom o powierzchni użytkowej około 100m2, parterowy. Będziemy mieszkać w 3 osoby. Jest to nowy dom, chyba ocieplony dobrze tzn, podłoga 10cm styropian, sciana 12cm styropian, strop żelbetowy 25cm styropian....koniec cytatu. 

Zwracam uwagę, że jest to dom wielkości nieco większego mieszkania.
*GDZIE TU JEST ELEMENTARNE NAWIĄZANIE DO TEMATU WĄTKU !?!?!?!* Gostek ma chałupinkę ocieploną styropianem !!! *STYROPIANEM !!!*
Jesteś niepoważnym człowiekiem bo tak traktujesz innych, w tym moją osobę. Mędrkujesz, rzucasz przykładami a nie masz zielonego pojęcia o czym mowa !!!! Jesteś nawet tak leniwy a zarazem nierzetelny, że nawet nie sprawdzisz czy przytaczany przykład jest argumentem. Od tej momentu, totalnie cię ignoruję !!!

----------


## owp

> "to jak wytlumaczysz fakt ze mase osob ma welne i maja cieplo, na forum mozna znalesc osoby placace ponizej 1000zl za ogrzewanie.... "
> 
> Może tak, że jakby mieli ocieplenie zrobione lepiej - płaciliby po 500?
> 
> 
> Adam M.


No dokładnie o to mi chodzi. Nikt tu nie napisał, że izolacja pianką jest zła, chodzi tylko o zasadność finansową. Pianka jest lepsza, ale droższa, a te 'intuicyjne' szacunki procentowe mata są tak prawdopodobne jak moje wcześniejsze obliczenia.

----------


## autorus

Wydaje mi się ze nikt tu nikogo nie słucha   :smile:  Popularna wada.

A wypadałoby ustalić pewne fakty. 

1. *adek182 * machałupę ocieploną styropianem, żadna wada, ale już wada jest wplatanie takiego rodzaju ocieplenia w dyskusje wełna v  pianka. 
2.* j-j* dodatkowo miał pustaki ze szkła piankowego ( inna sprawa ze się pożegnał z forum po nagonce na niego)

Wiem, że to nie temat ale jak zrobiłeś te ocieplenie na stropie? Ja pur od Pigeona daje tylko w podłogę parteru, jakieś 50cm. Czy ty na pur dawałeś jeszcze styropian? Jeśli tak to w jakim celu?

----------


## autorus

> PS dawno temu jako pionier robiłem izolację stropu i bałem się że granulat będzie  zbyt miękki i podłoga się zapadnie dlatego mieszałem go na wszelki  wypadek z styropianem, okazało się to kompletnie niepotrzebne, granulat  ubija się na bardzo twardą masę, kilka osób już tak robiło za moją  namową i sobie chwalą


Ok, dzięki za wyjaśnienie  :smile:

----------


## mat3006

> Pół  metra granulatu dla 0,1  co za śmieci użył?
> Ehhh majstry


 I jaki to musi być dach , bo o termoizoalcji dachów tu rozmowa, nie ? Półmetrowe klepisko w połaci dachowej .....  Zauważyli Koledzy wyjątkowe wnioski Doradcy ? Tak wyjątkowy wynik jak *kbab* osiągnięty wyłącznie i dzięki 20 cm wełny !!! Tak trzymać  :smile:

----------


## DIY

> wynik kbab nie jest wyjątkowy, 17,5MWh to jak na standardy energooszczędne bardzo dużo, strach się bać że ktoś kto się przedstawia jako fachowiec z branży dociepleniowej nie wie o takich niuansach
> 
> na jakich ty w ogóle domach pracowałeś do tej pory ?? na kompletnie nieocieplonych szałasach z patyków ??


Tam oprócz 20cm wełny jest coś jeszcze.

----------


## mat3006

> wynik kbab nie jest wyjątkowy, 17,5MWh to jak na standardy energooszczędne bardzo dużo, strach się bać że ktoś kto się przedstawia jako fachowiec z branży dociepleniowej nie wie o takich niuansach
> 
> na jakich ty w ogóle domach pracowałeś do tej pory ?? na kompletnie nieocieplonych szałasach z patyków ??


 To po jasną cholerę go przytaczasz ? Miałeś coś udowodnić i wyszło jak zwykle. Jak to w twoim zwyczaju niedoczytujesz i przeinaczasz i wciskasz innym swoje imaginacje. W tym opis zamieszczony przez kbab'a. Doczytaj i uzupełnij bo wychodzisz na kłamczuszka albo totalnego indolenta !!!
  W poszukiwaniach taniej i efektywnej izolacji jeszcze nie odkryłeś metrowego klepiska z krowich placków ? Można wymieszczać z sieczką. Będzie i ciepło i niedrogo i ekologicznie ( nawet można z rodziną nazbierać to będzie za darmo )

----------


## lukasza

> "to jak wytlumaczysz fakt ze mase osob ma welne i maja cieplo, na forum mozna znalesc osoby placace ponizej 1000zl za ogrzewanie.... "
> 
> Może tak, że jakby mieli ocieplenie zrobione lepiej - płaciliby po 500?
> 
> 
> Adam M.


Dajmy jeszcze aerogel i rachunki spadną na 100 zł. 

Juz powazniej. A skoro mowa o piance i izolacji dachu to np. u mnie zmiana wełny na pianke (dajmy na to 23 cm) oznaczałaby oszczędności ok 100-150 zł rocznie a inwestycja w pianę wyszła by drożej ok 5000-6000 zł (ceny pianki z postów na forum ceny wełny z praktyki u siebie).
 Przy tej cenie pianki to ja podziekuje, No niestety jeszcze jest efekt nowości

----------


## vega1

no i z tego wszystkiego, na koniec wychodzi jeden idealny wniosek: styropian jest najlepszy. Tańszy niż pianka, lepszy niż wełna. Odpowiedź nasunęła się sama.

----------


## mat3006

> no i z tego wszystkiego, na koniec wychodzi jeden idealny wniosek: styropian jest najlepszy. Tańszy niż pianka, lepszy niż wełna. Odpowiedź nasunęła się sama.


Tylko gdzie ? Na strop ceramiczny lub żelbetowy i owszem, nie zaprzeczę. W połać dachową o konstrukcji drewnianej lub strop drewniany, bardzo wątpliwe rozwiązanie. Jak i wiele innych wynalazków Pomysłowych Dobromirów , włącznie z półmetrowym klepiskiem z granulatu.

----------


## mat3006

> Dajmy jeszcze aerogel i rachunki spadną na 100 zł. 
> 
> Juz powazniej. A skoro mowa o piance i izolacji dachu to np. u mnie zmiana wełny na pianke (dajmy na to 23 cm) oznaczałaby oszczędności ok 100-150 zł rocznie a inwestycja w pianę wyszła by drożej ok 5000-6000 zł (ceny pianki z postów na forum ceny wełny z praktyki u siebie).
>  Przy tej cenie pianki to ja podziekuje, No niestety jeszcze jest efekt nowości


 Nie do końca. Inwestując w piankę masz pewność izolacji skutecznej i niezmiennej pod względem właściwości do końca eksploatacji budynku. Większość z polecanych tu, w tym tzw. dziwnych, rozwiązań tego nie może zagwarantować.

----------


## DIY

Trick marketingowy nie wiele odbiegający od rzeczywistości


Powyższy film jasno obrazuje co dzieje się z izolacją wykonaną z niestarannie ułożonej wełny mineralnej i nie zabezpieczonej wiatro i paroizolacją.
Zgrozą wieje gdyż, tak właśnie wykonawcy 'uptykają' wasze dachy.

----------


## DIY

Kij ma dwa końce. Przez cały czas @mat3006 tłumaczy wszystkim i sobie jak należy prawidłowo wykonać izolację wełną mineralną /w płytach, rolkach, granulacie/ używając jako porównania /podobnie ja pan na filmie/ pianki.
Co ostatecznie wybierze inwestor to jego sprawa. Będąc wykonawcą izolacji z materiałów włóknistych oraz pianek wolałbym by każdy decydował się na piankę. Odpada wiele uciążliwych do wykonania prac, bo w naszym kraju dominuje fakt, ze ociepleniem zajmujemy się dopiero jak będzie stał budynek.

----------


## autorus

Obojętnie jaki system musi być po prostu zrobiony dobrze.

----------


## DIY

Oczywiście, pod warunkiem prawidłowego doboru,  bo zarówno pianki jak i wełna mineralna czy styropian to warstwy od fundamentów po dach.

----------


## vega1

> Tylko gdzie ? Na strop ceramiczny lub żelbetowy i owszem, nie zaprzeczę. W połać dachową o konstrukcji drewnianej lub strop drewniany, bardzo wątpliwe rozwiązanie. Jak i wiele innych wynalazków Pomysłowych Dobromirów , włącznie z półmetrowym klepiskiem z granulatu.


a to dlaczego. Styropian między krokwiami jest dużo lepszym rozwiązaniem niż wełna, a zarazem dużo tańszym niż pianka.

----------


## adam_mk

"Styropian między krokwiami jest dużo lepszym rozwiązaniem niż wełna, a zarazem dużo tańszym niż pianka. "

Robiony późną jesienią - na zimę, może być.
Robiony późną wiosną, na lato, pod blachodachówką - już gorszy...

Adam M.

----------


## rosomakx4

Wetke i swoje 3 grosze
Mam piane Icyene od listopada, mam też budynek( sklep) ocieplony wełną
W zasadzie jak dla mnie każdy kto tu chwali wełne chyba nigdy nie zetknął się z pianą w czasie zimy jeszcze nie osłoniętą płytami kg
W zasadzie nie ma czego porównywać.

----------


## vega1

każdy styropian można wyfrezować za niewielką dopłatą.

----------


## mat3006

> a to dlaczego. Styropian między krokwiami jest dużo lepszym rozwiązaniem niż wełna, a zarazem dużo tańszym niż pianka.


 Na szybko... Z prostego powodu. Jeżeli szczelnie ( co przy styropianie jest bardzo trudne a nawet chyba niewykonalne ) zabudujesz elementy konstrukcyjne drewniane lub drewnopochodne materiałem o wysokim oporze dyfuzyjnym ( dla N.D. - "ciężko oddychającymi"  :smile:  ) i pozbawisz drewno możliwości swobodnej wymiany wilgoci z otoczeniem lub też bezpośrednio "sprowadzisz" ryzyko zamaczania kondensatem to NIE JEST DOBRZE....
   Jeżeli nie zabudujesz szczelnie, co jest bardziej prawdopodobe bo znacznie trudniej "utkać" niż wełną, to będziesz miał przewiewy i mostki i też NIE JEST DOBRZE...  :smile: 
Styropian jest równie wątpliwym rozwiązaniem termoizolacji połaci dachowej o konstrukcji drewnianej jak i na elewacji domów w systemie szkieletu drewnianego, poszytych płytami drewnopochodnymi. Próby wciskania go w takie sytuacje niepotrzebnie go dyskredytują. To świetny ( niestety, również, nierówny pod względem jakości ) i uzasadniony ekonomicznie materiał na podłoża tzw. mineralne.
Przecież to proste i próżne jest kruszenie kopii o nie wiadomo co. Tam gdzie konieczne jest współistnienie, w obrębie jednej przegrody, drewna i innych materiałów, zwłaszcza termoizolacyjnych musi być zachowana zasada wysokiej dyfuzyjności, rosnącej w kierunku zewnętrznym. Próby podniesienia skuteczności systemów wełny mineralnej metodą sandwich'owania wyjdą bokiem stosującym je.  
Wysoka dyfuzyjność to warunek podstawowy. Jeżeli do tego mamy wysoki opór powietrzny to mamy izolację doskonałą. Ale to już pisałem...

----------


## mar1982kaz

"... Pianki otwartokomórkowe stosowane jako izolacja termiczna przegród budowlanych powinna być chroniona przed wpływem wilgoci  systemem folii paroizolacjyjnych i paroprzepuszczalnych tak aby kondensat pary wodnej nie wnikła w strukturę pianki lub gdy powstanie zawilgocenie mogło odparować w miesiącach letnich przez folię paroprzepuszczalną..."

źródło -  http://pu-online.pl/technologie/81-p...pianki-zamaotw

----------


## plusfoto

mar a skąd ta wilgoć? Masz zamiar postawić tam kocioł z wodą i cały czas gotować? Popatrz co się dzieje u ludzi w domach. Przy poprawnie działającej wentylacji raczej wszyscy narzekają na jej brak niż nadmiar. A jeśli od góry to znaczy że mają dziurawy dach. Dotyczy to zarówno piany jak i wełny tyle tylko że jak przy wełnie nie dasz folii to wiatr tam będzie hulał i wełna nie spełni swojego zadania.

----------


## mar1982kaz

ale to nie do mnie kieruj te pytania!! - to są wiadomości charakteryzujące materiały izolacyjne natryskowe, podaje je serwis skupiający głównych wykonawców natrysku więc raczej nie podlega to dyskusji, poza tym to nie jedyna stronka bo wcześniej te same nowinki wklejałem z innych stron wykonawców, więc komu wierzyć?? plusfot z mat3006 czy wykonawcom i osobom zajmującym się natryskiem którzy podają że jednak potrzeba paroizolacji i nie tylko.

ten cytat jet ze strony pur-system.pl. przeczytaj ostatnie zdanie z ktorego wynika że folia też jest potrzebna.

"Piana otwartokomórkowa jest dostępna w mniejszych gęstościach niż piana zamkniętokomórkowa dzięki czemu wymaga mniejszego nakłądu materiału, co przyczynia się do jej niższej ceny. Posiada ona więcej otwartych komórek niż piana zakniętokomórkowa co daje wyższy współczynnik przenikania ciepła – k, lecz mimo, to w dalszym ciągu doskonale pełni funkcję termoizolacyjną. Dodatkowym atutem są bardzo wysokie właściwości dźwiękoszczelne. Piana ta jest jednak przepuszczalna dla pary wodnej co wymusza zastosowanie folii paroizolacyjnej od wewnątrz budynku"

----------


## adam_mk

W garkuchni...
W łaźni miejskiej....
W suszarni jagód i grzybów...

Adam M.

----------


## plusfoto

mar a nie zdziwił cię też ten cytat sformułowaniem:
"Pianki otwartokomórkowe stosowane jako izolacja termiczna przegród  budowlanych powinna być chroniona przed wpływem wilgoci  systemem folii  paroizolacjyjnych i paroprzepuszczalnych tak aby kondensat pary wodnej  nie wnikła w strukturę pianki lub* gdy powstanie zawilgocenie mogło  odparować w miesiącach letnich przez folię paroprzepuszczalną*."
Przecież w miesiącach letnich jest z reguły większa wilgotność niż w zimowych.

----------


## mat3006

> ale to nie do mnie kieruj te pytania!! - to są wiadomości charakteryzujące materiały izolacyjne natryskowe, podaje je serwis skupiający głównych wykonawców natrysku więc raczej nie podlega to dyskusji, poza tym to nie jedyna stronka bo wcześniej te same nowinki wklejałem z innych stron wykonawców, więc komu wierzyć?? plusfot z mat3006 czy wykonawcom i osobom zajmującym się natryskiem którzy podają że jednak potrzeba paroizolacji i nie tylko.
> 
> ten cytat jet ze strony pur-system.pl. przeczytaj ostatnie zdanie z ktorego wynika że folia też jest potrzebna.
> 
> "Piana otwartokomórkowa jest dostępna w mniejszych gęstościach niż piana zamkniętokomórkowa dzięki czemu wymaga mniejszego nakłądu materiału, co przyczynia się do jej niższej ceny. Posiada ona więcej otwartych komórek niż piana zakniętokomórkowa co daje wyższy współczynnik przenikania ciepła – k, lecz mimo, to w dalszym ciągu doskonale pełni funkcję termoizolacyjną. Dodatkowym atutem są bardzo wysokie właściwości dźwiękoszczelne. Piana ta jest jednak przepuszczalna dla pary wodnej co wymusza zastosowanie folii paroizolacyjnej od wewnątrz budynku"


Po pierwsze:
 stronka na która się powołujesz nie jest żadnym portalem zrzeszającym itd... To że takie wrażenie powziąłeś to znaczy, że sprytnie się pozują na takową. Nota bene moja firma też jest tam umieszczona, bez mojej wiedzy i akceptacji, nie mówiąc o zgłoszeniu. Będzie to przedmiotem pozwu. Treści zawarte i ich sens jasno sugerują, że autorowi chodzi głównie o promowanie pianek zamkniętokomorowych i delikatną, aczkolwiek skuteczną ( jak widac ) dyskredytację otwartokomorowych.
 Jeżeli chcesz się dowiedzieć więcej to najpierw musisz zrozumieć i przyjąć do głowy , że pianka piance nierówna. Niektóre parametry , a należy do nich tzw. sorpcja, są w bardzo dużym stopniu różne. To bardzo ważny parametr i stanowi w dużej mierze o jakości i ekspolatacji pianki, a jego wartości możesz poznać i porównać doszukując się informacji ze strony rzetelnych producentów. Wełny, styropiany i inne materiały też bywają różne... nawet bardzo różne....
Co do reszty to nie mam zamiaru po raz któryś o tym pisac. Sam sobie przeszukaj, nawet ten wątek, i znajdziesz. Paroizolacja jest wymagana dla pomieszczeń o dużej emisji pary wodnej : łazienki, pralnie, baseny...

----------


## vega1

najlepszym dowodem że piana zamknięto-komórkowa nie jest tak szczelna, świadczą okna uszczelnione pianką z puszki czyli podobno zamknięto-komórkową. Gdyby była faktycznie szczelna i nie przepuszczalna, nie zalecano by montażu taśmy na ramie okna, paroszczelnej od środka i paroprzepuszczalnej od zewnątrz które to mają chronić tą pianę przed zawilgoceniem..

----------


## plusfoto

A tam - my tu dyskutujemy o pierdołach a niepostrzeżenie ISOBOOSTER przebija wszystkie pianki, wełny i styropiany. :big tongue:

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Po pierwsze:
>  stronka na która się powołujesz nie jest żadnym portalem zrzeszającym itd... To że takie wrażenie powziąłeś to znaczy, że sprytnie się pozują na takową. Nota bene moja firma też jest tam umieszczona, bez mojej wiedzy i akceptacji, nie mówiąc o zgłoszeniu. Będzie to przedmiotem pozwu. Treści zawarte i ich sens jasno sugerują, że autorowi chodzi głównie o promowanie pianek zamkniętokomorowych i delikatną, aczkolwiek skuteczną ( jak widac ) dyskredytację otwartokomorowych.
> ...


jeżeli na jednej z głównych stron które informują zwykłych laików o piankach, ich rodzajach i całej technologi piszą bzdury to komu wierzyć?? tobie?  jeżeli to stek bzdur które nie mają racji bytu to dlaczego nikt tego tam nie zmienia?? Podobnie jest na innych stronach.

----------


## mat3006

> jeżeli na jednej z głównych stron które informują zwykłych laików o piankach, ich rodzajach i całej technologi piszą bzdury to komu wierzyć?? tobie?  jeżeli to stek bzdur które nie mają racji bytu to dlaczego nikt tego tam nie zmienia?? Podobnie jest na innych stronach.


A rób co uważasz ! Na jedną taką, bzdurną i zafałszowaną stronę ( nie doczytałes tego co napisałem o złamaniu prawa ? ) mogę przytoczyć 10 prawdomównych. To i tak nie ma znaczenia bo już się zafiksowałeś na okresloną tezę i dalsze argumenty sa tylko stratą czasu. Pozostań przy swoim i tyle.
 Jedna z głównych stron ... ?!?! Ohhh jeżuuuuu  :sad: 
 Dlaczego nie zmieniają ? A może pisza prawdę tyle tylko , ze powinni zaznaczyć o jakich piankach ( producentach ) to piszą bo jest możliwe, że pianka którą stosują ( promują ) wymaga, np. z powodu wysokiej sorpcji, bezwzględnie paroizolacji.

----------


## mat3006

> jak widać wyraźnie mamy 2 całkowicie wykluczające się cytaty, ciekawe co z tym zrobicie ??


http://www.itb.pl/nf/PDF/b10.pdf

----------


## mat3006

> za darmo odpada wiele uciążliwych prac czy za konkretną wymierną kasiorę   ?? tylko dlatego że tobie wykonawcy jest łatwiej to ja inwestor mam się w 2x wyższe koszty ładować   by tobie żyło się lepiej ?? za frajerów nas inwestorów bierzesz, oto cała wasza marketingowa   sztuczka
> 
> jak miło że zauważyłeś ITB, zacytujmy najciekawsze


No to proszę zajrzeć na wełniaki , tam Cudownej Wełny nie uświadczy ! Ulubiona sztuczka N.D. to brak odpowiedzi na konkretne pytania i odjazdy od meritum. Teraz już zaczyna mnie to bawić , jeszcze chwilkę temu wkurzało. 
Kolegom którzy z załączonego wcześniej linku z itb chcieliby się coś dowiedzieć i wykorzystać to w przyszłości , a nie jak N.D. bawić sie w zbijanego, polecam na ostatniej stronie analizę zjawisk cieplno-wilotnościowych. Przy okazji to i styropian i pianka zamkniętokomorowa wg. tego zestawienia mają obliczeniowy względny opór dyfuzyjny równy 60 i są materiałami stanowiącymi wystarczającą barierę do wystąpienia zjawisk kondensowania i wykraplania. 

   Bezsprzecznie, nie da się nawet zasugerowac ,że ND ma związek z branżą i jakimkolwiek producentem. Jego bezprzykładne "męstwo" w walce z technologią pianki natryskowej mogłoby sugerować powiązanie z którąś z konkurencyjnych technologii jednakże braki metodyczne i niespójność logiczna jego postów nakazuje porzucić takową myśl szybciej niż powstała. Sięganie po zarzuty o : ...by tobie żyło się lepiej ?? za frajerów nas inwestorów bierzesz, oto cała wasza marketingowa sztuczka... świadczy o braku rzeczywistych argumentów i sprowadzaniu przeciwników w dyskusji do swojego poziomu. Frustracja z własnej pracy, możliwe, że również pracy wbrew sobie, jest najczęstszą przyczyną takich postaw. Musicie, Kolego, bardzo nielubić tego co robicie ( może robiliście ?) skoro z taką łatwością wciskacie innym swoją postawę i posądzacie ich o złe intencje. Ale to już temat bardziej do serialu "Bez tajemnic"  niż pianka vs wełna  :smile:

----------


## mar1982kaz

......wartości obliczeniowe właściwości fizycznych materiałów (wg danych Zakładu Fizyki Cieplnej ITB)
pianka poliuretanowa 
- w szczelnej osłonie lambda 0,025
- w pozostałych przypadkach 0,035
- natryskowa 0,045......

Ciekawe, bardzo ciekawe - czyli wychodzi że jest tak --... materiał szczelny ale zimniejszy od dobrej wełny i kilkukrotnie droższy, ale zaraz znowu ktoś podważy kolejny instytut.....zastanawia mnie ciągle ta lambda którą piankowcy całkowicie nie chcą uznać za wskaźnik który określa  współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła, czyli określa jak ciepły jest materiał, a wszędzie w mądrych książkach, badaniach, szkołach itd itp  go podają i na nim bazują wszystkie obliczenia.
Nawet chcąc otrzymać dotację na budowę domu energooszczędnego, trzeba osiągnąć pewne parametry cieplne przegrody, w moim przypadku żeby uzyskać ten status potrzebuje około 40cm pianki, dlaczego tak dużo?? - bo ktoś mądry (ITB) zbadał ten materiał i okazuje się że jest on tak samo ciepły jak wełna i wszelkie sugestie jakoby pianka była dwa razy cieplejsza od wełny można zakończyć.

----------


## owp

Mnie zastanawia w tej tabeli co innego - skoro nie daje się piany zamkniętokomórkowej na dach z więźbą drewnianą, bo nie przepuszcza wilgoci, to jak odczytać opór dyfuzyjny dla pianki = 60 w tym zestawieniu? Chyba że to są dane dla piany właśnie zamkniętokomórkowej, no ale λ=0,045 to trochę kiepsko za taką cenę. Wiem, wiem, że λ to bajer, ale mimo wszystko...

----------


## mat3006

Czy kolega zobaczył współczynniki OBLICZENIOWE dla wełny z powyższej tabeli ? Polecam:
Wyroby z włókna szklanego ; 0,045-0,055
Wyroby z wełny mineralnej : 0,042 ( płyty o wysokiej gestości i elewacyjne) - 0,50
Czy kolega rozumie różnicę między współczynnikiem lambda obliczeniowym a Święta Lambdą Deklarowaną ? Prosze się douczyć, nawet z tego wątku i przestać wypisywać androny ! Chyba, że to sposób na troling. 
Czy to naprawdę jest takie trudne ? Nie, nie będę znowu tego samego pisać.... Nie każdy grunt jest plenny. Ktoś rozumie inny nie. Taki już jest swiat

----------


## mat3006

> ten fragment co właśnie polecasz dotyczy termoizolacji ściany, czy ty aby za bardzo nie odleciałeś już w swoich fantazjach ??


A może deklarowałem ten cytat takiemu jednemu ND co to w innym wątku dawał rady "zagubionemu" , że śmiało może ocieplać z zewnątrz i nawet dach, a dopiero później robić prace "mokre" wewnątrz. Mam nadzieję, że pytający włożył je tam gdzie ich właściwe miejsce.
Przy okazji... nie męczy cię to, że nie masz podstawowej wiedzy, nawet w formie dostępnych w necie norm, którą można stosunkowo prosto znaleźć i przyswoić. Może poświęć więcej czasu i poszukaj poza granicami. Internet to ocean bez granic. Dowiedz się jak to jest gdzie indziej i dlaczego....  :smile:

----------


## mat3006

> Mnie zastanawia w tej tabeli co innego - skoro nie daje się piany zamkniętokomórkowej na dach z więźbą drewnianą, bo nie przepuszcza wilgoci, to jak odczytać opór dyfuzyjny dla pianki = 60 w tym zestawieniu? Chyba że to są dane dla piany właśnie zamkniętokomórkowej, no ale λ=0,045 to trochę kiepsko za taką cenę. Wiem, wiem, że λ to bajer, ale mimo wszystko...


Pojęcie pianki zamkniętokomórkowej jest szerokie. Nawet znacznie bardziej niż otwartokomórkowej. W tym pojęciu kryją się pianki o zróżnicowanej strukturze, gęstościach i nasyceniach. Im wiekszy pojawi się udział otwartych komórek tym większa dyfuzyjność. Zamkniętokomórkowe powyżej 45 kg/m3 można już raczej traktować jako gazoszczelne zatem stanowiące pełną barierę parową.

----------


## mat3006

> brak odpowiedzi na konkretne pytania i odjazdy od meritum
> 
> to sposób *mat3006* na trolling


to ciekawe... w takim razie prosze o wyjaśnienie czemu miało służyć epatowanie współczynnikiem dla pianki a całkowitym pominięciem, zupełnie innych od przytaczanych przez ciebie współczynników dla wełny ? Nie pasowało do założonej tezy ? To zakłamywanie i pogrywanie w prostackiego "zbijaka". 
Ale i tak,  mam dla ciebie dużo cierpliwości...  :smile:  Przyzwyczaj się  :bye:

----------


## plusfoto

Trzeba chyba w końcu szczerze powiedzieć. Jedynym hamulcem dla piany jest jej cena. Wszystkie inne parametry są porównywalne lub lepsze od wełny. Jeśli cena za 25 cm tej piany zejdzie poniżej lub będzie w okolicach 40-50 zet to wszyscy zapomną że coś takiego jak wełna kiedyś istniało. W tej chwili jest to poza zasięgiem 80% inwestorów.


P.S. Tylko obawiam się że wełna nagle zacznie kosztować 10 zet.

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Trzeba chyba w końcu szczerze powiedzieć. Jedynym hamulcem dla piany jest jej cena. Wszystkie inne parametry są porównywalne lub lepsze od wełny. Jeśli cena za 25 cm tej piany zejdzie poniżej lub będzie w okolicach 40-50 zet to wszyscy zapomną że coś takiego jak wełna kiedyś istniało. W tej chwili jest to poza zasięgiem 80% inwestorów.
> 
> 
> P.S. Tylko obawiam się że wełna nagle zacznie kosztować 10 zet.


Zgadzam sie z tobą w 100% !!!!! jeżeli pianka byłaby w cenie wełny to nawet bym się nie zastanawiał... na wełnę wydałem 3700+200zł paroizolacja, a za pianę miałem wyceny na 14.000zł żeby zachować te same parametry, i nie piszcie że ułożenie wełny to mega koszty bo ja akurat kładłem sam natomiast wszyscy z forum co zlecali tę pracę firmą płacili po około 10zł za m2 sam mialem wyceny między 4-10zł za m2 co w moim przypadku podniosłoby kwotę o około 800zł. czyli na gotowo nie brudząc rąk daje to kwotę 4700zł - prawie 10.000zł w kieszeni przy 80m2 ocieplenia, aż strach pomyśleć ile by musieli zapłacić ludzie mający do ocieplenia 150-200m2 i chcący zbudować dom energooszczędny bo nie oszukujmy się ale 20-25cm piany otwartokom. to ledwo standard.

----------


## Duży Boban

> Jedynym hamulcem dla piany jest jej cena. Wszystkie inne parametry są porównywalne lub lepsze od wełny. Jeśli cena za 25 cm tej piany zejdzie poniżej lub będzie w okolicach 40-50 zet to wszyscy zapomną że coś takiego jak wełna kiedyś istniało. W tej chwili jest to poza zasięgiem 80% inwestorów.


A odporność na ogień? Też uważasz, że jest porównywalna lub lepsza od wełny?

----------


## plusfoto

Ogniska na strychu nie planuję. A jak się zajara to i wełna nie pomoże. Ta odporność na ogień i dyskusja na ten temat od pewnego dość długiego czasu mnie rozbawia więc daj spokój. Neli miała wełnę i nic jej to nie pomogło.

----------


## mat3006

> bo nie chciałem trolować o styropianie w wątku o wełnie ale skoro sobie życzysz zamienić wątek w bagno to proszę ciebie bardzo


Kolejna, żałosna manipulacja. Chociaż raz odpowiedz na postawione pytanie. Bagno tworzą zachowania nie mające nic wspónego z zasadami dyskusji. Ani jednej z nich nie spełniłeś. Z łatwością pomawiasz, imputujesz, przeinaczasz.... Zaczynam sądzić , że to forma etatu dla ubarwienia forum.

----------


## mat3006

> Zgadzam sie z tobą w 100% !!!!! jeżeli pianka byłaby w cenie wełny to nawet bym się nie zastanawiał....


Wow... a to dlaczego ? Czyżbyś dostrzegał różnice i korzyści płynące zzastosowania technologii piankowej nad wełnianą ? Jezeli tak to dlaczego wymagasz, ze ma tyle samo kosztować ? Czy tak samo patrzysz na samochody, telewizory, tostery, garnitury, wędliny itd ? Nawet jak dojdzie do tego, że pojawią się pianki na poziomie wełny to Twoim zdaniem jest wystarczający warunek żeby je zastosować ? Relacja ich jakości ( trwałości i innych cech eksploatacyjnych ) do ceny nie będzie miała znaczenia ? Cena to wszystko ?

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Wow... a to dlaczego ? Czyżbyś dostrzegał różnice i korzyści płynące zzastosowania technologii piankowej nad wełnianą ? Jezeli tak to dlaczego wymagasz, ze ma tyle samo kosztować ? Czy tak samo patrzysz na samochody, telewizory, tostery, garnitury, wędliny itd ? Nawet jak dojdzie do tego, że pojawią się pianki na poziomie wełny to Twoim zdaniem jest wystarczający warunek żeby je zastosować ? Relacja ich jakości ( trwałości i innych cech eksploatacyjnych ) do ceny nie będzie miała znaczenia ? Cena to wszystko ?


mat ty mnie chyba nie czytasz - wielokrotnie podkreślałem że nie jestem  przeciwnikiem piany sam byłem nią zainteresowany ale chcąc osiągnąć parametry domu pasywnego musiałbym jej natrysnąć za 14000zł a na to mnie nie stać bo to samo mam wełną za 1/3 ceny, gdyby cena pianki była taka sama jak wełny to bym się na nią zdecydował. Przy pianie istnieje mniejsze prawdopodobieństwo porobienia mostków, kładąc wełnę samemu miałem pewność że nic nie jest spiep...,  gdyby robiła to ekipa "pana Henia" to mogły by wystąpić jakieś mostki chociaż z własnego doświadczenia przy moim dachu dwuspadowym raczej  ciężko byłoby coś zepsuć poza tym sporo ekip (tych porządnych) zgadza się na zapłatę po badaniu kamerką termowizyjną. Poprzez moje posty pragnę jedynie uświadomić nic nie wiedzącym osobom  że ten cały marketing mówiący o mega ciepłej pianie jest co najmniej lekko naciągany. Gdybym samemu wnikliwie nie czytał kart technicznych różnych pianek otwartokom. to uwierzyłbym że pianki są kilkukrotnie cieplejsze od wełny.
.

----------


## Duży Boban

> Ta odporność na ogień i dyskusja na ten temat od pewnego dość długiego czasu mnie rozbawia więc daj spokój.


Dam spokój jak mi się spodoba, kłamliwe informacje wymagają sprostowania.

----------


## plusfoto

Masz rację ciągnij dalej :smile:

----------


## vega1

błagam Was ludzie, dajcie spokój z palnością. To że pianka jest łatwopalna to nie wiele zmienia. Jak się zajara dom, do czy w dachu bedzie wełna cy pianka to już bez znaczenia. I tak będzie do odbudowy a jedyne co się zmieni to kolor dymu podczas pożaru. A jak niby ta pianka ma się zapalić w tym dachu? Albo odwracając: co da nam niepalna wełna? Ugasi pożar?  :big grin: 
Argument niepalności/palności jest wykorzystywany zbyt często i jest szczególnie przeceniany.

----------


## plusfoto

Jak to jak. Nie planujesz piec kartofli przy ognisku na strychu? :bash:

----------


## Duży Boban

Przecież tu nie chodzi o przecenianie lub niedocenianie tego argumentu, każdy może podejść do niego indywidualnie a nawet głupio pisząc "ogniska nie planuję". Na 25 stronie traktującego o wełnie i piance po prostu nie należy pisać ewidentnej nieprawdy.

----------


## mat3006

> a jak się oddycha w foliowym woku z wełną w środku ??
> 
> bo każdy producent obligatoryjnie zaleca dawać folię do każdej wełny


 Upsss...a tu taka niespodzianka : http://www.rockwool.pl/doradztwo/jak-ocieplic-dom  :smile: 
Zakładka  "Dachy i poddasza", rada nr. 18
 Ponieważ N.D. regularnie, zapewne przypadkowo, niedoczytuje to wkleję :
_Dlaczego w przypadku stosowania materiałów izolacyjnych firmy ROCKWOOL, folię paroizolacyjną należy stosować tylko w pomieszczeniach mokrych?_
W pomieszczeniach mokrych takich jak kuchnia, łazienka, WC obowiązkowo należy stosować folię paroizolacyjną po to aby zapobiec przenikaniu zwiększonej ilości pary wodnej do izolacji i jej wykropleniu. W pozostałych pomieszczeniach takich jak pokoje, sypialnie zawartość wilgoci jest na tyle mała, że nie jest ona w stanie pogorszyć parametrów cieplnych wełny mineralnej, dlatego stosowanie folii paroizolacyjnej w takich pomieszczeniach jest zbędne. Dzięki temu poddasze lepiej „oddycha”.

 No to, Najwyższy Autorytecie, jak to jest z tą torebką foliową ? No chyba, że w Rockwool'u g...o wiedzą ?
No to może jednak to powietrze powinno mieć możliwość...?  :Confused:   :bye:

----------


## adkwapniewski

> Upsss...a tu taka niespodzianka : http://www.rockwool.pl/doradztwo/jak-ocieplic-dom 
> Zakładka  "Dachy i poddasza", rada nr. 18
>  Ponieważ N.D. regularnie, zapewne przypadkowo, niedoczytuje to wkleję :
> _Dlaczego w przypadku stosowania materiałów izolacyjnych firmy ROCKWOOL, folię paroizolacyjną należy stosować tylko w pomieszczeniach mokrych?_
> W pomieszczeniach mokrych takich jak kuchnia, łazienka, WC obowiązkowo należy stosować folię paroizolacyjną po to aby zapobiec przenikaniu zwiększonej ilości pary wodnej do izolacji i jej wykropleniu. W pozostałych pomieszczeniach takich jak pokoje, sypialnie zawartość wilgoci jest na tyle mała, że nie jest ona w stanie pogorszyć parametrów cieplnych wełny mineralnej, dlatego stosowanie folii paroizolacyjnej w takich pomieszczeniach jest zbędne. Dzięki temu poddasze lepiej „oddycha”.
> 
>  No to, Najwyższy Autorytecie, jak to jest z tą torebką foliową ? No chyba, że w Rockwool'u g...o wiedzą ?
> No to może jednak to powietrze powinno mieć możliwość...?


Ja odpowiem.

Po pierwsze primo jako sprzedawca mat3006 myślę że powinieneś być bardziej "przyjazny" i wykupić sobie profil płatny ... :roll eyes: 

Rockwool tak pisze ponieważ "nie boi" się wilgoci ... Pan Tomek z Rockwoola często pisze że paroizolacja w pomieszczeniach typu pokój jest zbędna aczkolwiek nie jest błędem... Rockwool twierdzi że ich wełna jest "hydrofobowa" (ładna nazwa prawda ?  :wink:   )

Sam testowałem kilka wełen (różnych producentów) i faktycznie tylko wełna rockwoola "przeżyła" test wody i nie tylko ten  :smile:  (ta droższa, tańsza ...) Maltretowałem też wełny kompresorem i dark ir ... *i nie jest tak* jak na tych filmikach że przez wełnę strumień powietrza "furga" jak przez sito - możesz sam to sprawdzić jak mi nie wierzysz.


aaa i nie pracuje u rockwoola - zupełnie inna branża - stąd mam dark ir w chaupie  :smile:

----------


## mat3006

Mimo wszystko czekam na zajęcie stanowiska przez N.D. mpoplaw. To, w końcu bezpośrednio, przeczy informacjom podawanym przez niego.

Czy Rockwool, jako "nie bojący się" okreslił jaki wpływ na izolacyjność, inaczej mówiąc lambdę ma fakt zwiekszenia wilgotności związany z proponowanym rozwiązaniem ? To, niestety, jest prawda, że nawet minimalne zwiększenie wilgotności powoduje znaczny wzrost lambdy. A wyznawcy Świętej Lambdy Deklarowanej i Jedynego Wzoru mogliby doznać szoku  :big tongue: 
   Co do "furgania" to w demonstratorach najczęściej jest odpowiednik marketówki np. Unimaty która zapewne stanowi podstawę 80 % obliczeń kosztów porównawczych na tym forum. Z ciekawości wkładałem inne typy i dopiero wełny typu Dachrock o mocno podwyższonej gęstości stanowią porównywalny ( organoleptycznie, bo dane, jako nieobligatoryjne, nie są publikowane ) opór powietrzny. Ale to już zupełnie inne koszty. 
Co do profilu to zapewne tak zrobię, ale to dla świętego spokoju a nie dlatego abym czuł, że treść moich postów jest działalnością reklamową. Nie ukrywałem prawdy i nie stosowałem działań krypto.  Nie podaję nazwy firmy ani stosowanych pianek, staram się bronić technologii i jej zalet wobec błędnych a częściej tendencyjnych informacji.

----------


## adkwapniewski

> Mimo wszystko czekam na zajęcie stanowiska przez N.D. To, w końcu bezpośrednio, przeczy informacjom podawanym przez niego.
> 
> Czy Rockwool, jako "nie bojący się" okreslił jaki wpływ na izolacyjność, inaczej mówiąc lambdę ma fakt zwiekszenia wilgotności związany z proponowanym rozwiązaniem ? To, niestety, jest prawda, że nawet minimalne zwiększenie wilgotności powoduje znaczny wzrost lambdy.
> Co do "furgania" to w demonstratorach najczęściej jest odpowiednik marketówki np. pinka który zapewne stanowi podstawę 80 % obliczeń kosztów porównawczych na tym forum. Z ciekawości wkładałem inne typy i dopiero wełny typu Dachrock o podwyższonej gęstości stanowią porównywalny opór powietrzny. Ale to już zupełnie inne koszty. 
> Co do profilu to zapewne tak zrobię, ale to dla świętego spokoju a nie dlatego abym czuł, że treść moich postów jest działalnością reklamową. Nie ukrywałem prawdy i nie stosowałem działań krypto.  Nie podaję nazwy firmy ani stosowanych pianek, staram się bronić technologii i jej zalet wobec błędnych a częściej tendencyjnych informacji.


Jak będzie jutro mroźno (czytaj nie będzie się dało "robić" na budowie) to zmoczę to co zostało z próbek wełny (styro już mi się nie chce testować) i po testuję izolacyjność (w prawdzie nie mam lab`u ale kilka skalibrowanych termopar się znajdzie)  :smile: 

Czyli jednak droższe wełny nie są tak przewiewne jak "marketówki" i zbliżone są do pianki ? Tak ?

Dla uściślenia , gęstą wełnę nie marketówkę, hydrofobową  z λ ~ 0,035 W/mK, 30cm można kupić po  ~40PLN , U ~0,11W/mK + robocizna , w moim przypadku własna ...

Ile musiałbym zapłacić Tobie żeby uzyskać U~0,11W/mK ? (blacha trapezowa,membrana "wysokoparoprzepuszczalna",krokwie sosnowe) i przy jakiej "grubości" pianki ?

To nie jest złośliwe pytanie i bardzo Cię proszę żebyś odpowiedział.

----------


## lukasza

> Dla uściślenia , gęstą wełnę nie marketówkę, hydrofobową  z λ ~ 0,035 W/mK, 30cm można kupić po  ~40PLN , U ~0,11W/mK + robocizna , w moim przypadku własna ...
> .


luty tego roku, za 30 cm (2x15cm) Isovera 0,035 zapłaciłem 34 zł brutto z fakturą VAT, 100% przedpłata, warunek zakup min. logistycznego, czyli trzeba mieć z 350m2 dachu (można kupic z sąsiadem). Samochód z Isovera jedzie do Ciebie prosto z fabryki (też zaleta, że wiem iz wełna nie była długo i w złych warunkach składowana).

----------


## mat3006

Szanowny Kolego, 
Jezeli tak sformułowane pytanie było , mniej czy bardziej zawoalowaną formą wciągnięcia mnie w publikowanie oferty czy działania reklamowe to, z przykrością, odmawiam. Zasady na jakich funkcjonuję na tym forum traktuję poważnie. Nie jest chyba problemem znalezienie wykonawców z Twojego regionu i skierowanie do nich tego rodzaju zapytań.
Proszę o uzupełnienie informacji na temat wzmiankowanej wełny : nazwa handlowa, gęstość, współczynnik oporu powietrznego, kompresja ( dla rolek )., oczywiście o ile to nie problem.

Z mojej strony również nie są to złośliwe odpowiedzi i pytania.

Moge już teraz powiedzieć że natryskowa pianka otwartokomorowa , z pewnością, będzie droższa. Im lepsza tym droższa. Może dla niektórych to przykre zaskoczenie ale takie są fakty.

----------


## adkwapniewski

"brakło" mi do minimum logistycznego  :wink:  

zapłaciłem  39PLN to cena brutto z dowozem i pomocą w rozładunku, wełna  "wyrodukowana"  8dni wcześniej . Dla porównania styro 0,033 wychodzi ~56PLN + pianki z puszki do klejenia. Cena z dowozem (minimum logistyczne)

Teraz czekam na wycenę kol mat3006 i będzie pełny obraz.

----------


## mat3006

> luty tego roku, za 30 cm (2x15cm) Isovera 0,035 zapłaciłem 34 zł brutto z fakturą VAT, 100% przedpłata, warunek zakup min. logistycznego, czyli trzeba mieć z 350m2 dachu (można kupic z sąsiadem). Samochód z Isovera jedzie do Ciebie prosto z fabryki (też zaleta, że wiem iz wełna nie była długo i w złych warunkach składowana).


A to ciekawe  :smile:  Równie ciekawe jest co na to firmy handlowe które zajmują się dystrybucją ich produktów w Twoim regionie. Isover przeszedł już do stopniowej eliminacji drzewa handlowego ? Muszą być w strasznej desperacji. W tym tempie na wiosnę lambda spadnie do 0,029 a cena jeszcze o 30 %. 
Wzór na U będzie cholernie szczęśliwy a portfel, podczas budowy w skowronkach  :smile:  Minka jemu, znaczy się portfelowi, zacznie żednąć z każdym rokiem eksloatacji. Bo to nie wzory i łatwo deklarowane współczynniki będą płacić rachunki za dziesięć, dwadzieścia lat.

----------


## adkwapniewski

> Szanowny Kolego, 
> Jezeli tak sformułowane pytanie było , mniej czy bardziej zawoalowaną formą wciągnięcia mnie w publikowanie oferty czy działania reklamowe to, z przykrością, odmawiam. Zasady na jakich funkcjonuję na tym forum traktuję poważnie. Nie jest chyba problemem znalezienie wykonawców z Twojego regionu i skierowanie do nich tego rodzaju zapytań.
> Proszę o uzupełnienie informacji na temat wzmiankowanej wełny : nazwa handlowa, gęstość, współczynnik oporu powietrznego, kompresja ( dla rolek )., oczywiście o ile to nie problem.
> 
> Z mojej strony również nie są to złośliwe odpowiedzi i pytania.
> 
> Moge już teraz powiedzieć że natryskowa pianka otwartokomorowa , z pewnością, będzie droższa. Im lepsza tym droższa. Może dla niektórych to przykre zaskoczenie ale takie są fakty.


Znowu kol. nie podaje żadnych konkretów ... nieładnie, wykręca się kol. od odpowiedzi na proste pytania ...

Za to śmiało kol. fantazjuje na temat np siatki dystrybucji producenta konkurencyjnego materiału izolacyjnego ...

nazwa handlowa w stopce, gęstość 40kN/m3, kompresji brak lub nie wielka (wełna skalna) , rolkę ciężko objąć , "współczynnik oporu powietrznego" jak kol. wytłumaczy co to jest i w jakich jednostkach przedstawia się ten "wop" i jak go się je to postaram się odpowiedzieć ...

Teraz ponawiam pytanie o cenę za m2 ocieplenia pianą dachu skośnego do uzyskania U~0,11W/mK i proszę też o info jak "gruba" będzie warstwa tej piany

----------


## adkwapniewski

> na kija c dach z u 0,1
> CUT


a dlaczego nie Flash ?  :smile:  Wycieczki osobiste - brak argumentów w temacie ?

Widzę że zmieniłeś opis ... Możesz przyjechać  i zrobić gratis badanie kamerką termowizyjną.

Jestem jak najbardziej za.

Jest ciągłość izolacji od fundamentów , styro klejony z wiankiem z piany z puszki  :wink: 
Wszystkie szczeliny opianowane.

Domek teraz wygląda tak : 



Zresztą w stopce jest link , zainteresowani mogą pooglądać  :smile:

----------


## mat3006

> Znowu kol. nie podaje żadnych konkretów ... nieładnie, wykręca się kol. od odpowiedzi na proste pytania ...
> 
> Za to śmiało kol. fantazjuje na temat np siatki dystrybucji producenta konkurencyjnego materiału izolacyjnego ...
> 
> nazwa handlowa w stopce, gęstość 40kN/m3, kompresji brak lub nie wielka (wełna skalna) , rolkę ciężko objąć , "współczynnik oporu powietrznego" jak kol. wytłumaczy co to jest i w jakich jednostkach przedstawia się ten "wop" i jak go się je to postaram się odpowiedzieć ...
> 
> Teraz ponawiam pytanie o cenę za m2 ocieplenia pianą dachu skośnego do uzyskania U~0,11W/mK i proszę też o info jak "gruba" będzie warstwa tej piany


O ile kolega zaczął dysput z pewną elegancją to teraz wymiana zdań traci na sznycie.
Cen nie będę podawał bo taką mam zasadę na tym forum i do tego nie będę już wracał. Jak podałem wcześniej można sobie sprawdzić przez Wuja G. , podzwonić i umówić się na oględziny i ofertę. Podam ofertę to zaraz N.D. stwierdzi, że prowadzę działalność komercyjną i , o dziwo, bedzie miał rację  :smile: 
Względny współczynnik oporu przepływu powietrza jest podawany w jednostkach [ kPa*s / m2]

----------


## adkwapniewski

> O ile kolega zaczął dysput z pewną elegancją to teraz wymiana zdań traci na sznycie.
> Cen nie będę podawał bo taką mam zasadę na tym forum i do tego nie będę już wracał. Jak podałem wcześniej można sobie sprawdzić przez Wuja G. , podzwonić i umówić się na oględziny i ofertę. Podam ofertę to zaraz N.D. stwierdzi, że prowadzę działalność komercyjną i , o dziwo, bedzie miał rację 
> Względny współczynnik oporu przepływu powietrza jest podawany w jednostkach [ kPa*s / m2]


Kol. też równego poziomu nie trzyma  :wink:  Czasami emocje biorą górę  :smile: 

Tam zaraz ofertę , myślę że kol. nie będą mieli za złe ... ale co tam , niech będzie - każdy sobie sam cenę pianki sprawdzi  :smile: 

Co do wpółczynnika oporu przepływu powietrza [kPa*s/m2] , niestety nie posiadam takich informacji ... 
Jaka jest metoda pomiaru/wyliczenia tego współczynnika? Jaki ma wpływ na U przegrody (wzór) ?

----------


## mat3006

> Ponieważ regularnie, zapewne przypadkowo, nie doczytujesz to wkleję
> http://pobierz.rockwool.pl/media/42464/zeszyt21_e-book.pdf
> 
> i na wszelki wypadek jeszcze kilka cytatów
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS *mat3006* kiedy zaczniesz odpowiadać na pytania ?? będziesz trollował do skutku (aż każdy ciebie wrzuci do ignorowanych ) czy może z laski swojej kiedyś zaczniesz zachowywać się poważnie ?? przypominam, miały być dowody na degradację izolacji o 100% po 6-ciu latach, oraz dowody na wieloletnią niezmienną izolację z pianki, zdjęcia z kamery termowizyjnej, oraz miałeś obalić w praktyce tezę o braku przydatności granulatu w izolacjach, możesz też odpowiedzieć czemu uważasz że *kbab* ma wyższe zużycie energii wraz z upływem lat chociaż każdy na tym forum zauważył dokładnie co innego, oraz ile gazu będzie zużywał *adek182* po natrysku pianki skoro teraz zużywa średnio 3,5m3 na dobę


Z pełnym szacunkiem przyznaję : jesteś niesamowity !!! Ale taki przywilej członków Panteonu  :smile: 
Po kolei:
1. Trzeba mieć wielką wiarę w swoje słowo skoro różnica między " obligatoryjne" a "nie jest błędem zastosowanie" jest niczym. Cytaty z innych użytkowników nie dodają Ci powagi. To Ty powinienieś być cytowany. Zarzuciłeś , że demonstratory są wredną sztuczką marketingową bo poniżej wełny "obligatoryjnie" jest folia. Jak zatem można ocenić Twoje słowa ? Jako tendencyjne czy będace wyrazem niewiedzy ?
2. Staram się odpowiadać na pytania, bez przeinaczeń i unikania odpowiedzi, czego i Najlepszemu Doradcy życzę, bo z tym to kiepściutko u kolegi.
3. Ocena mojej postawy i wartości merytorycznej zawsze będzie indywiduaną sprawą innych użytkowników ale chcę zauważyć , że już po raz drugi mnie straszysz w ten sposób. Jezeli mnie wrzucisz do ignorowanych , z trudem bo z trudem , ale przezyję.
4. Kolejna manipulacja mieszkańca Olimpu. Waham się czy są tendencyjne czy będace wyrazem niewiedzy ? Przypomnę, że dyskusja była o *prawdopodobieństwie wystąpienia* degradacji a nie określenia jej stopnia. Przyznaję, określiłem to prawdopodobieństwo na 100 %. Mieści się w pojęciu degradacji zmiana grubości, osunięcie, zawilgocenie, zagrzybienie, rozszczelnienie izolacji foliowych, wizyta "tych co ich nie ma"... Ponownie pytam czy Twoja uwagi są tendencyjne czy będace wyrazem niewiedzy ?
 c.d.n
ciąg dalszy:
5. dowody na niezmienność. Proszę o określenie jak miałyby wyglądać dla N.D. takowe dowody. Oczywiście dla Jego Wyjątkowości N.D. bo dla reszty wystarczającym jest gwarancja na piśmie na 25 lat. Ciekawi mnie wielce jaką gwarancję wystawia Isover czy Rockwool.
6. Zdjęcia z kamery termowizyjnej... dowodzące czego konkretnie ? Że izolacja z pianki jest szczelna a z wełny, z reguły nie ? Wszyscy to wiedzą ale jeżeli N.D. nie wie i  dostarczę takie zdjęcia to Kolega się zobowiązuje przyznać na forum do swojego błędu ?
7.Granulat ? O co chodzi z granulatem i jakim granulatem ? 
8. O co chodzi z kbabem ? Może o to , że włączanie jego przykładu jak i następnego czyli adekcośtam jest ni z gruchy ni z pietruchy, w wątku o wełnie i piance ? Logika konstrukcji wywodów N.D. jest dla mnie nieodgadniona i to jest jej największy "sukces". Zdaje się, że inni uczestnicy wątku udzielili ciekawych i logicznych odpowiedzi. N.D. oczekiwał na moje stanowisko ? Może tak jak ja czekałem ( i do tej pory czekam ) na odpowiedzi N.D.
Co do mojej wiedzy budowlanej, opartej na wykształceniu i doświadczeniu to jeżeli masz równą lub lepszą to szacun. Jeżeli nie to nie sięgaj po ten argument bo możesz się mocno skompromitować.

----------


## mat3006

> Znowu kol. nie podaje żadnych konkretów ... nieładnie, wykręca się kol. od odpowiedzi na proste pytania ...
> 
> Za to śmiało kol. fantazjuje na temat np siatki dystrybucji producenta konkurencyjnego materiału izolacyjnego ...
> 
> nazwa handlowa w stopce, gęstość 40kN/m3, kompresji brak lub nie wielka (wełna skalna) , rolkę ciężko objąć , "współczynnik oporu powietrznego" jak kol. wytłumaczy co to jest i w jakich jednostkach przedstawia się ten "wop" i jak go się je to postaram się odpowiedzieć ...
> 
> Teraz ponawiam pytanie o cenę za m2 ocieplenia pianą dachu skośnego do uzyskania U~0,11W/mK i proszę też o info jak "gruba" będzie warstwa tej piany


Ale o tym to Państwo wiecie, nie ? : http://www.insulationsmart.com/what_will_i_save.htm

Pytania Flasha jest jak najbardziej logiczne

----------


## mat3006

> pytanie które ty zacytowałeś pochodziło od użytkowania co ma domek zwykły, któremu na niczym nie zależy, więc jak do niego pojedziesz z pianką za 15tyś i obiecasz mu wysoką szczelność to on ci odpowie że ma ciebie gdzieś, bo on wybiera _oddychające ściany_ a gdy mu jest zimno to podrzuci do kotła 2 szufle miału więcej


Skąd ty to wszystko wiesz ? I to tak bez zmyślania, sama , szczera prawda ! Nie do ogarnięcia... ale to w końcu Panteon...

----------


## adkwapniewski

> Ale o tym to Państwo wiecie, nie ? : http://www.insulationsmart.com/what_will_i_save.htm
> 
> Pytania Flasha jest jak najbardziej logiczne


Kol. rozwinie myśl. Ja tam logicznego pytania się nie dopatrzyłem ...


Co do insulationsmart.com/... to przecież mamy takie darmowe narzędzia jak np : Purmo OZC gdzie każdy może sobie sprawdzić co i jak mu się kalkuluje, jak nie potrafi zawsze może zlecić , np kol. Asolt policzy profesjonalnie.

----------


## mat3006

> Kol. rozwinie myśl. Ja tam logicznego pytania się nie dopatrzyłem ...
> 
> 
> Co do insulationsmart.com/... to przecież mamy takie darmowe narzędzia jak np : Purmo OZC gdzie każdy może sobie sprawdzić co i jak mu się kalkuluje, jak nie potrafi zawsze może zlecić , np kol. Asolt policzy profesjonalnie.


   Nie dopatrzył się kolega ? To może uzupełnię, że w celu przeliczenia na układ SI podawanych na stronie R-value (  w takim systemie są podawane izolacyjności w Stanach ) należy je podzielić przez 6. Policzyłeś już ? Przyjmijmy dla uproszczenia i wyrównania szans lambda ( DEKLAROWANA ) = 0,040. Jaka koledze wyszła grubość izolacji dla R-value= 12 ? Zszokowany ? Taka jest prawda.  *Pierwsze 8 cm decyduje o 93 % izolacyjności przegrody !* Podstawa to aby ta izolacja była wszędzie, bez nieciągłości, mostków i przewiewów oraz łączyła się szczelnie z termoizolacją ścian. Zwiększenie grubości termoizolacji tak aby osiągnąć R-value = 32 ( nasze R=5,33; U=0,1875 ) czyli dla naszego lambda 0,040 daje ok. 21 cm zwiększy izolacyjność rzeczywistą tylko o 4 % ! Odnosząc to do wpływu nieszczelności montażu izolacji prefabrykowanych ( płyty, rolki ) gdzie 1 % nieszczelności pogarsza o lambdę o 10 %, a wedle statystyk US idealne wykonanie to min. 3 % nieszczelności czyli straty rzędu 30 %... To po jasną cholerę gadamy o 40 cm ?! Ile uzyskacie ? 1 % ?

A logika pytania Flasha , jak dla mnie jest taka : nieprzytomna gonitwa za U nie ma sensu ekonomicznego i fizycznego !!! Wiem czym ryzykuję i co zaraz moze się zacząć  :smile: . Najdelikatniej: bo takie są i będą wymogi, przepisy, normy i dotacje. Zgadza się i mnie to wkurza. Za niedługo zostaniemy zmuszeni do kupowania samochodów elektrycznych , co z tego że 2-3 krotnie droższych i przy okazji wcale nie takich eko, ale takie będą wymogi czyli kolejne, europejskie podatki nałożone nie wprost ! Polaków, in gremio , nie stać na takie domy ( samochody ) ale jesteśmy i będziemy do nich zmuszani. Kto za tym stoi i komu to służy ?   :big tongue: 
     Wolę mieć izolację dachu o grubości 20 cm pianki o.k., bez nieszczelności i ryzyka zawilgocenia niż 35-40 cm izolacji włóknistej która będzie nieszczelna, podatna na konwekcję i wilgoć oraz z roku na rok coraz gorsza. Wyeliminowanie tych wad może dać 50 % i więcej w stosunku do wełny, a nie 5-6 % wynikających z podwojenia grubości, jak to w załączonej w linku tabelce stoi.
W innym wątku napisałem już co sądzę o takich normach. N.D. poczuł się obrażony bo wziął to do siebie. Dla reszty jest zdrowy rozsądek.

----------


## pyton79

Witam.Strop drewniany,poddasze nie użytkowe ,stelaż i płyty kg.
Może natrysnąć piany  z.k  np 5cm żeby uszczelnić szpary i dziurki po wkrętach ,wtedy powinna być szczelność i na pianę wtedy wełna np 25 -30 cm -będzie sucha i bez wilgoci...?
Jak myślicie?

----------


## adkwapniewski

Gdzie mam U=0,1 Flash ? U=0,11 jeszcze nie ma bo wełna jeszcze nie zamontowana , ściany są na poziomie U~0,17 :

patologia - mocne słowo kolego. Flash znowu nie na temat ...

----------


## adkwapniewski

Chętnie się dowiem co wzbudza Twoje rozbawienie w moich fotkach może być na PW lub tutaj ... i tak się zrobił śmietnik.

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post5700499

skoro odchodzisz, pomimo niedomówień - Flash życzę Ci wszystkiego najlepszego w nadchodzącym nowym roku i żeby ten twój "pianomat" zarobił na siebie  :smile:

----------


## mat3006

> na ten konkretny temat dyskutowałem bezpośrednio z Tomek W. e-konsultant Rockwool 
> 
> PS będą jakieś konkretne odpowiedzi na moje pytania czy będziesz trollował w nieskończoność ??
> 
> przecież ta tabelka nie ma najmniejszego przełożenia na polskie warunki, ty się chyba po prostu z choinki urwałeś
> 
> podsumujmy, 40cm granulatu wełny za 20zł/m2 to według ciebie drożej i co najmniej 50% zimniej niż 20cm pianki za 80zł/m2 ??
> 
> na to jest tylko jeden komentarz 
> _bredzisz_


Zacznijmy od tego , ze jeżeli nie powstrzymasz swojego słownicwa typu : bredzisz , to wystąpię do admina aby strącono cie z Olimpu do Tartaru. Nie przystoi takie prostackie, wręcz chamskie zachowanie Najlepszemu Doradcy.

A to niby dlaczego ta tabelka nie ma przełożenia na polskie warunki ? Fizyka jest w Stanach inna ?  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  Po drugie w ogóle nie zrozumiałes co napisałem, ale to nic dla mnie dziwnego. 
Dodam , że takie same opracowania dotyczą również Polski i to dla różnych materiałów w tym np. styropianu.
Poszukaj jezeli potrafisz... 
 Co do 40 centymentrów granulatu wełny za 20 zł/m2 ( dlaczego tylko 40 cm za te pieniądze ?! Może 100 cm ? ) to proszę najpierw podać pełną technologię w ramach której ten granulat znajdzie się w połaci dachowej. KONKRETY !!! Przypominam po raz kolejny , że dyskusja cały czas dotyczy ociepleń połaci dachowej. KONKRETY !!! Sposób, dopuszczenie do stosowania itp itd. Przykłady zastosowań w Polsce itp itd.
Dodam, że po raz kolejny wciskasz treści których nie napisałem. Nic nie pisałem o kosztach czy cenach. Po prostu ODUCZ SIĘ TEGO !!!

----------


## mat3006

> Witam.Strop drewniany,poddasze nie użytkowe ,stelaż i płyty kg.
> Może natrysnąć piany  z.k  np 5cm żeby uszczelnić szpary i dziurki po wkrętach ,wtedy powinna być szczelność i na pianę wtedy wełna np 25 -30 cm -będzie sucha i bez wilgoci...?
> Jak myślicie?


 Nie wiem czy dobrze zrozumiałem.. Masz wykonany ruszt i zamontowane płyty i chcesz wykonać izolację od góry , na płytach, z dostepem przez ażurowy strop ?

----------


## mat3006

> ad1. dlaczego ta sztuczka merketingowa piankowców nie zawiera w swoim przykładzie nawet wspomnianego przez ciebie szpachlowanego, malowanego karton gipsu ?? co konkretnie chcieli udowodnić dając gołą wełnę ?? kto konkretnie w swoim domku ma gołą wełnę ??


  Wiadomym jest, że w rzeczywistości tzn. w wykończonych płytami g/k połaciach dachowych nie występuje tak pokazane zjawisko. Demonstrator ma obrazowac z jaką łatwością powietrze może się przemieszczać wewnątrz warstwy termoizolacji z wełny mineralnej. Chodzi o konwekcję wewnętrzną która jest spowodowana bardzo niskim, w stosunku do pianki o.k.,  oporem powietrznym wełny. Dwukrotnie grubsza warstwa wełny praktycznie nie blokuje przepływu powietrza i piłeczka się unosi w jego strumienu. Zarazem różnica wskazań termometrów na powierzchni izolacji ( czyli od strony zimnej ) pokazuje jaki ma to wpływ na przenoszenie ciepła. Po raz kolejny przypominam, że opór powietrzny, bezspoinowej termoizoalcji, w połączeniu z wysoką dyfuzyjnością pianki czyni z niej doskonałą izolację dla systemów i konstrukcji zbudowanych z udziałem drewna.

----------


## adkwapniewski

> Wiadomym jest, że w rzeczywistości tzn. w wykończonych płytami g/k połaciach dachowych nie występuje tak pokazane zjawisko. Demonstrator ma obrazowac z jaką łatwością powietrze może się przemieszczać wewnątrz warstwy termoizolacji z wełny mineralnej. Chodzi o konwekcję wewnętrzną która jest spowodowana bardzo niskim, w stosunku do pianki o.k.,  oporem powietrznym wełny. Dwukrotnie grubsza warstwa wełny praktycznie nie blokuje przepływu powietrza i piłeczka się unosi w jego strumienu. Zarazem różnica wskazań termometrów na powierzchni izolacji ( czyli od strony zimnej ) pokazuje jaki ma to wpływ na przenoszenie ciepła. Po raz kolejny przypominam, że opór powietrzny, bezspoinowej termoizoalcji, w połączeniu z wysoką dyfuzyjnością pianki czyni z niej doskonałą izolację dla systemów i konstrukcji zbudowanych z udziałem drewna.


dwukrotnie grubsza warstwa wełny "marketowej" za 6,8PLN /m2 ... Droższe wełny(19-28PLN/m2) mają ten współczynnik na poziomie 5kP s/m2 - doszkukałem się u innych producentów wełny, rockwool tego parametru nie podaje ...

Jaką wartość "wop`u" przyjmujesz dla "swojej" piany ?

----------


## mat3006

> dwukrotnie grubsza warstwa wełny "marketowej" za 6,8PLN /m2 ... Droższe wełny(19-28PLN/m2) mają ten współczynnik na poziomie 5kP s/m2 - doszkukałem się u innych producentów wełny, rockwool tego parametru nie podaje ...
> 
> Jaką wartość "wop`u" przyjmujesz dla "swojej" piany ?


Odpowiem linkiem: http://www.icc-es.org/reports/pdf_files/ICC-ES/ESR-1826.pdf
Nie moge wkleić interesującego fragmentu dlatego polecam pkt. 3.4 Air Permeability...
 Sens brzmi: przy grubości natrysku min. 3 1/2 cala czyli 89 mm pianka Ic. ld-c-50 spełnia wymagania materiału nieprzewiewnego ( air-impermeable) zgodnie z normami itd... 
Odnosząc to do informacji kolegi, zgodnie z typologią i normatywami PL ( EU) jest to parametr (wwop) > 100  ( zaznaczam , że tu mogę sę mylić  :smile:   bo jest chyba dużo większy  :smile:  )

----------


## mat3006

> są na tym forum tacy dziwni którzy 2 lata temu pisali o przekładaniu warstw wełny dodatkową ekstra trzecią folią żeby odciąć konwekcję, zgadnij kto takie posty pisał i kiedy


Zgaduję ! N.D. mpoplaw ! Wygrałem ?  :smile:  Piszesz to z taką dumą  :smile: 

Mam nadzieję, że nikt cię nie posłuchał...

Jak dla mnie ustanawiasz nowe standardy i raczej nie dopytuj się w czym.

Co z tą techologią ? Mam rozumieć, że to co wypisujesz o granulacie ma się nijak do dachów skośnych o konstrukcji drewnianej ? To proszę o takie zastrzeżenie i będzie jasność. OK ?

----------


## mat3006

> to na jakiej podstawie twierdzisz że inwestor będzie miał lepiej gdy skorzysta z usług twojej firmy ?? co konkretnie będzie miał lepiej ??


 Jasno już widzę, że napisanie tego samego , po raz siódmy  ( może ósmy ? ), nie będzie wystarczające dla twego wnikliwego umysłu. Poszukaj sobie we wczesniejszych postach.

----------


## owp

> *Pierwsze 8 cm decyduje o 93 % izolacyjności przegrody !* Podstawa to aby ta izolacja była wszędzie, bez nieciągłości, mostków i przewiewów oraz łączyła się szczelnie z termoizolacją ścian. Zwiększenie grubości termoizolacji tak aby osiągnąć R-value = 32 ( nasze R=5,33; U=0,1875 ) czyli dla naszego lambda 0,040 daje ok. 21 cm zwiększy izolacyjność rzeczywistą tylko o 4 % !


Przyznam, że nie rozumiem tego wyliczenia. Czy to znaczny, że proponujesz klientom 8 cm izolację ?
Czym się różni 'izolacyjność rzeczywista' od oporu cieplnego gdzie wzór podaje grubość warstwy/lamda?
Dodam, że w Ameryce dom o powierzchni ścian 400m2, czyli parterówka 300m2 powierzchni o ścianach/dachu z izolacją 8cm, kosztuje nas (jego ogrzanie) 750$,czyli 2300zł rocznie, włączając klimatyzację. No chyba że te 400m2 to izolacja dachu  :smile: 
Teraz chyba nie dziwi nikogo, że nie dążą do polepszania parametrów ocieplenia...

Tak mi się przypomniało -podobno tam grzeją prądem, tanio mają.  :smile:

----------


## pyton79

Adam m,k pisał wiele razy że szczelności nie będzie! Wilgotne powietrze będzie się pchać szczelinami i dziurkami po wkrętach......




> odwrotnie trzeba to zrobić, patrząc od dołu karton gips, folia paroszczelna aluminiowa, pianka ZK, wełna tylko że nikt ci gwarancji nie da że pianna nie popęka po 2-3 latach i porobią się dziury, a do tego nikt nie przyjedzie do ciebie z tanim natryskiem tylko 5cm grubo, cena będzie z kosmosu, więc lepiej skoncentruj się tylko na foli paroszczelnej aluminiowej klejoną taśmą metalizowaną, dzięki temu uzyskasz pożądaną szczelność za ułamek ceny pianki
> Załącznik 157032





> Nie wiem czy dobrze zrozumiałem.. Masz wykonany ruszt i zamontowane płyty i chcesz wykonać izolację od góry , na płytach, z dostepem przez ażurowy strop ?


Stelaż będę robił na dniach także rozważam różne opcję.....
Da się na-trysnąć inaczej niż na kg od góry?

----------


## mat3006

> skoro sobie życzysz ciągle podkreślać wady pianki to zacytujmy jeden z pierwszych postów na tym wątku


Nie widzisz, że się kompromitujesz ? Pewnie nie widzisz...  :sad:  
Inni za to dostrzegą, ze chodzi o zupełnie inne pianki

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Przyznam, że nie rozumiem tego wyliczenia. Czy to znaczny, że proponujesz klientom 8 cm izolację ?
> Czym się różni 'izolacyjność rzeczywista' od oporu cieplnego gdzie wzór podaje grubość warstwy/lamda?
> Dodam, że w Ameryce dom o powierzchni ścian 400m2, czyli parterówka 300m2 powierzchni o ścianach/dachu z izolacją 8cm, kosztuje nas (jego ogrzanie) 750$,czyli 2300zł rocznie, włączając klimatyzację. No chyba że te 400m2 to izolacja dachu 
> Teraz chyba nie dziwi nikogo, że nie dążą do polepszania parametrów ocieplenia...
> 
> Tak mi się przypomniało -podobno tam grzeją prądem, tanio mają.


no właśnie sam jestem ciekaw w jaki sposób piankowcy wiedzą że w danym przypadku  wystarczy 20cm piany a w innym nie?, skoro  dla nich współczynnik U to  bzdura..... ja żeby optymalnie dobrać ocieplenie domu zrobiłem OZC i wiedziałem jak i gdzie dołożyć, a z pianą to   co??  na oko?? albo "daj pan 10cm bo będzie ciepło" a jak bym chciał dać 20-30cm to o ile będzie cieplej skoro nie ma jak tego wyliczć?  ile muszę jej prysnąć żeby mieć dom pasywny/energooszczędny??

----------


## pyton79

Napiszcie co z.....
Adam m,k pisał wiele razy że szczelności nie będzie! Wilgotne powietrze będzie się pchać szczelinami i dziurkami po wkrętach......

----------


## owp

Jeśli się tak boisz tych szczelin, to zapiankuj sobie i będziesz spał spokojnie, przecież nikt Ci nie napisze, że będziesz miał 100% szczelności przy wełnie. Ale nie ma co popadać w paranoje, ile ci tą szczeliną przy wkręcie ucieknie... W domu zimą nie ma dużej wilgotności, chyba że nie będziesz miał wentylacji.

----------


## mat3006

> Przyznam, że nie rozumiem tego wyliczenia. Czy to znaczny, że proponujesz klientom 8 cm izolację ?
> Czym się różni 'izolacyjność rzeczywista' od oporu cieplnego gdzie wzór podaje grubość warstwy/lamda?
> Dodam, że w Ameryce dom o powierzchni ścian 400m2, czyli parterówka 300m2 powierzchni o ścianach/dachu z izolacją 8cm, kosztuje nas (jego ogrzanie) 750$,czyli 2300zł rocznie, włączając klimatyzację. No chyba że te 400m2 to izolacja dachu 
> Teraz chyba nie dziwi nikogo, że nie dążą do polepszania parametrów ocieplenia...
> 
> Tak mi się przypomniało -podobno tam grzeją prądem, tanio mają.


Rozmowa z argumentami, bez przeinaczeń i manipulacji ( i wielu innych ... ) , będzie mi sprawiać zawsze przyjemność  :smile:  
Nie napisałem nic innego niż napisałem. Stwierdziłem, że ze względu na rzeczywistą skuteczność najważniejsze jest pierwsze 8, zaokrąglijmy do 10 , centymetrów izolacji. Dotyczy to zwłaszcza izolacji włóknistych. Proszę popatrzeć jaki ma wykres izolacyjności od grubości tzw. pustka powietrzna a to ma bezpośrednie powiązanie z materiałami o tak małym oporze powietrznym. Jeżeli te pierwsze 10 cm gwarantuje, dzięki zaletom technologii, że nie wystąpią mostki powietrzne i parowe oraz nie dojdzie do istotnego zawilgocenia, to korzyści energetyczne będą równoważne lub większe od 20 cm izolacji nie gwarantującej wyeliminowania tych mankamentów.  Będąc w pełni świadomym pisanych słów stwierdzam, że izolacja o grubości 10,12 cm z pianki o.k. będzie skuteczniejsza od , nawet dobrze wykonanej, izolacji z wełny mineralnej o grubości 20 cm. Te pierwsze 10 cm jest decydujące i podstawowe, wpływ przyrostu grubości izolacji o każdy następny centymetr jest mniejszy niż wynika to z prostej proporcji. 
Wykres izolacyjności, zwłaszcza empiryczny, nie jest funkcją liniową, jak chcieliby nam to wmawiać producenci wełny oraz niektórzy aktywni N.D.  :smile:  To jest elementarz audytora energetycznego. Jeżeli się nałoży na to krzywą finansowania to ślepa i bezgraniczna pogoń za U okazuje się być całkowicie bezsensowna, zwłaszcza z punktu widzenia ekonomicznego ( do N.D.: nie ma to nic wspólnego z granulatem za 20 zł z 40 cm !!! )
Koszty energii, wiadomo, że są związane bezpośrednio z cenami jednostkowymi, ale to nie to decyduje o głównym sensie tej tabelki. Zwiększanie grubości izolacji powyżej sensownego poziomu, tylko dla spełnienia Świętego U, wyśrubowanego przez polityków na usługach lobbystów nie ma sensu ! Poszukajcie go w innych składnikach energochłonności waszego domu. Co z tego , że w dach wwalicie 40-50 cm wełny a na sciany 20 cm "grafitu" skoro nieocieplona górą ściana "mostkuje" na 1 metr w pokoju, nieocieplicie fundamentów, płyt balkonowych, nie odetniecie termicznie tarasów i spoczników wejściowych. A jeżeli nawet to zrobicie to zapomnicie o tym że pokrycie lukarny, wcześniej wykonane dochodzi do niezaizolowanej ściany. Trzeba by coś z tym zrobić ale to taka pierdołka....  Epatujecie się wzajemnie: U=0,11 Eee... kolego ! takie wysokie !  :sad:  Ja dołożyłem jeszcze 10 centymetrów i mam U=0,95 !!! I co kolega na to ?! A to że brak "mankiecików" termicznych na kominach czy szczytówkach... kto by się przejmował ! Ważne, że U jest poniżej 0,1 !!!
Co do dążenia do polepszania parametrów ocieplenia przez jankesów... Nie bierzesz pod uwagę, że stwierdzili na podstawie mniej archaicznych niż europejskie badań ( metoda i testy na opór powietrzny są jeszcze z XIX w ! ) , że pompowanie grubości izolacji nie ma większego uzasadnienia ?! Mam większe zaufanie do racjonalizmu niż "ekoidiotyzmu".
To że dasz dwa razy grubszą izolację z wełny Rockwool nie będzie znaczyć że masz dwa razy lepszą izolację. To będzie znaczyć, że firma Rockwool zarobi dwa razy więcej na Twoim domu. Może tak należy szukać odpowiedzialnych za zmiany w wymaganiach ?

----------


## mat3006

Jeżeli chcesz to wykonać od góry, na przykręcone płyty to weź pod uwagę natryśnięcie pianki otwartokomorowej o gr. 18-20 cm. Lekka jak piórko a jeżeli masz sprawną wentylację to nie potrzebuje żadnych dodatkowych paroizolacji. Będzie droższa od wełny.

----------


## mat3006

> LOL najlepszy przykład jak marketingowcy od pianek wkręcili w fobię zwykłego inwestora
> 
>  moja  rada, świeci słońce w łodzi, skorzystaj, wyjdź na zewnątrz, pooddychaj  świeżym powietrzem, poczekaj aż wróci zdrowy rozsądek,.....


Po raz pierwszy tak doskonale się zgadzam z N.D.  :smile:  Ale jak to mówią, zegar który stoi i tak dwa razy w ciągu doby pokaże dobrą godzinę  :smile: 

A ci marketingowcy od pianek i od dziurek to niby Adam ? Nie wiedziałem ale powinienem się domyśleć bo pisze całkiem z sensem

----------


## mat3006

> Da się na-trysnąć inaczej niż na kg od góry?


 Natrysk można wykonać w kazdym kierunku, byle tylko było na co (podłoże) oraz odpowiednia przestrzeń i możliwość ustawienia pistoletu w odpowiedniej odległości i kącie.
Znajdź wykonawcę z Twojego regionu i zaproś na oględziny. Technologia jest najbardziej "elastyczna" pod względem aplikacji chyba ze wszystkich dostępnych.

----------


## pyton79

Daj jakieś namiary na firmę z łódzkiego.




> Natrysk można wykonać w kazdym kierunku, byle tylko było na co (podłoże) oraz odpowiednia przestrzeń i możliwość ustawienia pistoletu w odpowiedniej odległości i kącie.
> Znajdź wykonawcę z Twojego regionu i zaproś na oględziny. Technologia jest najbardziej "elastyczna" pod względem aplikacji chyba ze wszystkich dostępnych.

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Rozmowa z argumentami, bez przeinaczeń i manipulacji ( i wielu innych ... ) , będzie mi sprawiać zawsze przyjemność  
> Nie napisałem nic innego niż napisałem. Stwierdziłem, że ze względu na rzeczywistą skuteczność najważniejsze jest pierwsze 8, zaokrąglijmy do 10 , centymetrów izolacji. Dotyczy to zwłaszcza izolacji włóknistych. Proszę popatrzeć jaki ma wykres izolacyjności od grubości tzw. pustka powietrzna a to ma bezpośrednie powiązanie z materiałami o tak małym oporze powietrznym. Jeżeli te pierwsze 10 cm gwarantuje, dzięki zaletom technologii, że nie wystąpią mostki powietrzne i parowe oraz nie dojdzie do istotnego zawilgocenia, to korzyści energetyczne będą równoważne lub większe od 20 cm izolacji nie gwarantującej wyeliminowania tych mankamentów.  Będąc w pełni świadomym pisanych słów stwierdzam, że izolacja o grubości 10,12 cm z pianki o.k. będzie skuteczniejsza od , nawet dobrze wykonanej, izolacji z wełny mineralnej o grubości 20 cm. Te pierwsze 10 cm jest decydujące i podstawowe, wpływ przyrostu grubości izolacji o każdy następny centymetr jest mniejszy niż wynika to z prostej proporcji. 
> Wykres izolacyjności, zwłaszcza empiryczny, nie jest funkcją liniową, jak chcieliby nam to wmawiać producenci wełny oraz niektórzy aktywni N.D.  To jest elementarz audytora energetycznego. Jeżeli się nałoży na to krzywą finansowania to ślepa i bezgraniczna pogoń za U okazuje się być całkowicie bezsensowna, zwłaszcza z punktu widzenia ekonomicznego ( do N.D.: nie ma to nic wspólnego z granulatem za 20 zł z 40 cm !!! )
> Koszty energii, wiadomo, że są związane bezpośrednio z cenami jednostkowymi, ale to nie to decyduje o głównym sensie tej tabelki. Zwiększanie grubości izolacji powyżej sensownego poziomu, tylko dla spełnienia Świętego U, wyśrubowanego przez polityków na usługach lobbystów nie ma sensu ! Poszukajcie go w innych składnikach energochłonności waszego domu. Co z tego , że w dach wwalicie 40-50 cm wełny a na sciany 20 cm "grafitu" skoro nieocieplona górą ściana "mostkuje" na 1 metr w pokoju, nieocieplicie fundamentów, płyt balkonowych, nie odetniecie termicznie tarasów i spoczników wejściowych. A jeżeli nawet to zrobicie to zapomnicie o tym że pokrycie lukarny, wcześniej wykonane dochodzi do niezaizolowanej ściany. Trzeba by coś z tym zrobić ale to taka pierdołka....  Epatujecie się wzajemnie: U=0,11 Eee... kolego ! takie wysokie !  Ja dołożyłem jeszcze 10 centymetrów i mam U=0,95 !!! I co kolega na to ?! A to że brak "mankiecików" termicznych na kominach czy szczytówkach... kto by się przejmował ! Ważne, że U jest poniżej 0,1 !!!
> Co do dążenia do polepszania parametrów ocieplenia przez jankesów... Nie bierzesz pod uwagę, że stwierdzili na podstawie mniej archaicznych niż europejskie badań ( metoda i testy na opór powietrzny są jeszcze z XIX w ! ) , że pompowanie grubości izolacji nie ma większego uzasadnienia ?! Mam większe zaufanie do racjonalizmu niż "ekoidiotyzmu".
> To że dasz dwa razy grubszą izolację z wełny Rockwool nie będzie znaczyć że masz dwa razy lepszą izolację. To będzie znaczyć, że firma Rockwool zarobi dwa razy więcej na Twoim domu. Może tak należy szukać odpowiedzialnych za zmiany w wymaganiach ?


mat,  ja  mam na przykład odcięte od reszty balkony i tarasy jak i również wszelkie możliwe mostki, fundament ocieplony, w posadzce 20cm grafitu, szczyty ścian docieplone, to powiedz mi czy jakbym dal 15-20cm piany to nadal miałdbym dom pasywny/energooszczędny?? jak policzyć straty przy 20cm piany?? bo według OZC byłby to mega mostek w porównaniu do innych przegród (ściana,posadzka) ..... jak to  policzyć??? KONKRETY!!! bo jednemu wystarczy autko  o mocy 100koni a drugiemu 200  będzie mało jak ktoś nie wierzy w daną moc autka to łatwo to sprawdzić na chamowni! a co z pianą?? na oko?? mam wierzyć na słowo??

----------


## owp

> (...)Te pierwsze 10 cm jest decydujące i podstawowe, wpływ przyrostu grubości izolacji o każdy następny centymetr jest mniejszy niż wynika to z prostej proporcji. 
> Wykres izolacyjności, zwłaszcza empiryczny, nie jest funkcją liniową, jak chcieliby nam to wmawiać producenci wełny oraz niektórzy aktywni N.D.  To jest elementarz audytora energetycznego. Jeżeli się nałoży na to krzywą finansowania to ślepa i bezgraniczna pogoń za U okazuje się być całkowicie bezsensowna, zwłaszcza z punktu widzenia ekonomicznego ( do N.D.: nie ma to nic wspólnego z granulatem za 20 zł z 40 cm !!! )(...)


Jeśli obwarujemy tamto zdanie wieloma gwiazdkami, to faktycznie stanie się prawdziwe.
Natomiast jeśli rozważymy zwiększenie konkretnej izolacji (zmiana grubości, nie materiału), to nam wyjdzie, że każdorazowy 2-krotne zwiększenie grubości da mniejsze straty energii o 2 razy. Tzn. prawie, bo ściana to nie tylko izolacja (rozumiana dosłownie). 
Czyli przegroda z porothermu 20 plus tynki, ze styropianem o lambdzie 0,04 przy grubościach następujących da:
10 cm u=0,29
20cm  u=0,17
40cm u=0,09

Ja wiem, że straty przez ściany są w pewnym momencie na tyle małe, że procentowo koszt strat ciepła staje się pomijalny dla całego domu.
Tym niemniej wkurza mnie, gdy słyszę, nie opłaca się dawać 20cm na ścianę, skoro przez strop, okna i wentylację tracimy 3 razy tyle. Otóż opłaca się tak samo (w sensie liczb bezwzględnych), mając okna u-2 jak i u-0,5, bo o tyle samo mniej energii ucieknie przez ścianę, niezależnie od innych strat (zakładając, że dajemy radę utrzymać stałą temperaturę), czy mamy dobre okna, czy złe oszczędności wymierne ze zwiększenia ocieplenia ściany będą takie same. Oczywiście, każdy myślący stwierdzi, że te parę tysięcy lepiej przeznaczyć na 'załatanie' gorszych ubytków (np kupić te lepsze okna), skoro przez nie 'wylatuje' więcej ciepła i zwrot z 'inwestycji' nastąpi dużo szybciej (a nawet - w ogóle nastąpi  :smile:  ).
Tam gdzie brak precyzji, pojawia się pole do manipulacji, mimo że generalnie zasada może się sprawdzać, to obiektywnie jest fałszywa.

Nie wiem, czy zrozumiale to napisałem, bo jestem po 'włoskim' obiedzie, z dużą ilością wina  :wink:

----------


## adkwapniewski

@owp 100% racji  a wino ... aby dobre bylo ...  :smile: 

@mat3006 

Podaj proszę "wop" dla twojej piany w [kPa*s/m2]


a tu obiecane testy mokrej i zamrożonej wełny ("próbkę" włożyłem do wanny i zalałem wodą , potem zamroziłem w zamrażarce -7*C i na testy ...)


1. 
Temp źródła : 30*C 
Temp na próbce (w niej 0,5cm, od strony źródła) : 37*C  
Temp za próbką (na niej) : *7*C*



2. 

Temp źródła: 230*C 
Temp na próbce (w niej 0,5cm, od strony źródła)  : 82*C
Temp za próbką(na niej)  : *8*C*



termopara na próbce (od spodu) 



Teraz niech każdy pomyśli zanim zdecyduje się na materiał do izolacji poddasza  :smile:

----------


## vega1

można prosić czas próby/testu?

----------


## adkwapniewski

po ~0,5h

testować dłużej ? Ile ? Ale nie chce mi się już próbki mrozić , będzie tylko mokra (przemoczona)

----------


## vega1

nie, nie tyle chciałem abyś testował dłużej, tylko właśnie chciałem znać czas testu. Dziękuje

----------


## adam_mk

O   K.U.R.W.A!!!

WYMYŚLIŁ termoizolację LODEM!!!

A Innuici ( Eskimosi - dla reszty nieoświeconego świata) wiedzą o tym od wieków!

A może by tak - ad rem?
 :Lol: 

Adam M.

----------


## pyton79

Właśnie! Już nic nie kumam :smile:

----------


## adkwapniewski

> O   K.U.R.W.A!!!
> 
> WYMYŚLIŁ termoizolację LODEM!!!
> 
> A Innuici ( Eskimosi - dla reszty nieoświeconego świata) wiedzą o tym od wieków!
> 
> A może by tak - ad rem?
> 
> 
> Adam M.



eee tam - temat dawno zmienił bieg , jak więszość tematów na tym forum

chciałem zobaczyć co się stanie przy zamrożeniu i rozmrożeniu próbki ... 

koledzy straszą że zawilgocona wełna nie izoluje - sprawdzę też nie zamrożoną tylko zamoczoną próbkę i też wrzucę.

W wielu tematach zachęcasz do testów a tu tak złośliwie ...  :Confused:  :roll eyes:

----------


## adam_mk

Wybacz, proszę...
Jakoś tak wspólnie wyważacie otwarte drzwi...

Uważam, że kumaty osobnik może we własnym zakresie zweryfikować ogólnie przyjęte dogmaty w prosty sposób.
No...
Powinien posiadać wiedzę z fizyki klas średnich bodaj na dostatecznym (polecam sprawdzenie co znaczy DOSTATECZNY)  poziomie...

Zamoczenie i zamrożenie wełny mineralnej tworzy z niej namiastkę.... pianki PUR!!!
WTEDY parametry wełny jakby znacznie się podwyższają!!!

Obserwuję tu od jakiegoś czasu zmagania mat3006 i mpopława....
Obaj maja SWOJE racje...
Ale...
Ja wiem i TY wiesz , że jest TWOJA prawda JEGO prawda i GÓWNO prawda!
Nie wiem czemu nie potrafią znaleźć punktu, gdzie spotyka się ich wspólne doświadczenie,..
Świat mamy wspólny i wspólne w nim dla nas panują prawa....
Jakoś tak jest - że dla nich - rozdzielne!
Czemu?
Mam nadzieję, że posługując się tą samą logiką dojdą do jednoznacznego rozwiązania.
(Jest logika dodatnia, ujemna i rozmyta... Przyjmijcie JEDNĄ Z NICH do rozważań!)

A tak przy okazji...
Bardzo ładnie pokazałeś jak zmienia się materiał włóknisty jak zostanie uszczelniony... (np. lodem)
Piankę PUR przypomina...

Adam M.

----------


## mat3006

> po ~0,5h
> 
> testować dłużej ? Ile ? Ale nie chce mi się już próbki mrozić , będzie tylko mokra (przemoczona)


 Hihihihihiii.... sorki hihihihihi... 
 Może tak 180 dni ? Tak jak postulują "marketingowcy od piany" w Stanach. hihihihihiii....
 A teraz serio: wnioski ? Każde badanie/test/doświadczenie jest na tyle sensowne na ile stworzone warunki pozwalają na wyciągnięcie logicznych i wartościowych wniosków/porównań. Co kolega miał na myśli i co udowodnił ? Co by nie sądzić o takim badaniu to respect za chęci.

----------


## adam_mk

mat3006

Możesz opanować chuci?
 :Lol: 

Róbmy "to" zgodnie ze sztuką.....
 :Lol: 

Adam M.

----------


## mat3006

> Wybacz, proszę...
> Jakoś tak wspólnie wyważacie otwarte drzwi...
> 
> Uważam, że kumaty osobnik może we własnym zakresie zweryfikować ogólnie przyjęte dogmaty w prosty sposób.
> No...
> Powinien posiadać wiedzę z fizyki klas średnich bodaj na dostatecznym (polecam sprawdzenie co znaczy DOSTATECZNY)  poziomie...
> 
> Zamoczenie i zamrożenie wełny mineralnej tworzy z niej namiastkę.... pianki PUR!!!
> WTEDY parametry wełny jakby znacznie się podwyższają!!!
> ...


W sumie to z biegu nie nie skojarzyłem ale muszę przyznać, że ta uwaga o podobieństwie do pianki ma sens. 
de facto bloki śniegowo-lodowe z któych budowane są igloo chyba przypominają strukturą piankę o.k. Izolatorem jest również unieruchomione powietrze.

----------


## adam_mk

NARAŻASZ MI SIĘ!!!

Bardzo lubię stosować perlit i podobne...
Perlitobeton, poerlitopianobeton, perlitogips itp.itd....

JA wiem, TY wiesz... i nawet ON wie, że powietrze pozostające w bezruchu jest NAJE PRZYM termoizolatorem w przyrodzie...
TEGO chyba NIE podważamy?

- To?
Róbmy tak, aby zatrudniane powietrze pozostawało w BEZRUCHU w proponowanych systemach ocieplenia...
WTEDY będzie DOBRZE!!!

Adam M.

----------


## adkwapniewski

:big grin:  

mat3006 przecież nie wystawiłem próbki na działanie pary wodnej tylko ją utopiłem (warunki ekstremalne) jeśli nie potrafisz zrozumieć różnicy to nie mój problem  :smile: 

Jutro wrzucę teścik mokrej nie mrożonej  :smile: 

Badanie kamerką zrobie na przyszły rok jak domek będzie skończony  :smile: 

Proszę już chyba 3 raz byś podał "wop'' dla swojej pianki w [kP*s/m2] - nie znasz ?  Tak namiętnie o nim pisałeś ? 
Jak podasz będzie można zrobić rzetelne zestawienie , bo jak na razie to gadanie o kuperku maryni

----------


## owp

> A teraz serio: wnioski ? Każde badanie/test/doświadczenie jest na tyle sensowne na ile stworzone warunki pozwalają na wyciągnięcie logicznych i wartościowych wniosków/porównań. Co kolega miał na myśli i co udowodnił ? Co by nie sądzić o takim badaniu to respect za chęci.


A kto postulował o robienie eksperymentu z garnkiem?
Albo ten przytaczany, jak to piłeczka furga nad wełną - co on udowadniał?

----------


## adkwapniewski

@mat3006  to twoje słowa : 




> Mimo wszystko czekam na zajęcie stanowiska przez N.D. mpoplaw. To, w końcu bezpośrednio, przeczy informacjom podawanym przez niego.
> 
> Czy Rockwool, jako "nie bojący się" okreslił jaki wpływ na izolacyjność, inaczej mówiąc lambdę ma fakt zwiekszenia wilgotności związany z proponowanym rozwiązaniem ? To, niestety, jest prawda, że nawet minimalne zwiększenie wilgotności powoduje znaczny wzrost lambdy. A wyznawcy Świętej Lambdy Deklarowanej i Jedynego Wzoru mogliby doznać szoku 
>    Co do "furgania" to w demonstratorach najczęściej jest odpowiednik marketówki np. Unimaty która zapewne stanowi podstawę 80 % obliczeń kosztów porównawczych na tym forum. Z ciekawości wkładałem inne typy i dopiero wełny typu Dachrock o mocno podwyższonej gęstości stanowią porównywalny ( organoleptycznie, bo dane, jako nieobligatoryjne, nie są publikowane ) opór powietrzny. Ale to już zupełnie inne koszty. 
> Co do profilu to zapewne tak zrobię, ale to dla świętego spokoju a nie dlatego abym czuł, że treść moich postów jest działalnością reklamową. Nie ukrywałem prawdy i nie stosowałem działań krypto.  Nie podaję nazwy firmy ani stosowanych pianek, staram się bronić technologii i jej zalet wobec błędnych a częściej tendencyjnych informacji.


Więc ile zwiększyła się lambda nie wilgotnej ale UTOPIONEJ wełny ? Skoro utopiona wełna nie zmieniła się w przewodnik  i trzymała się dzielnie , to śmiem twierdzić że zawilgocona wełna tymi "hektolitrami" wody które przejdą przez KG i folię nawet budowlaną nie zmienią tej lambdy znacząco.

Test mokrej właśnie trwa ... temp na górze też się nie zmienia ... jutro wrzucę  :smile:  Pośmiejemy się razem .

----------


## adkwapniewski

Masz kamerkę , to może jednak wpadniesz gratis lub za jakąś małą opłatą na przyszły rok ? na skróty 10km do Zakopca  :smile:  Pokój , Łazienka osobna ale są dwie także prawie komfort  :smile: 

Bk na zaprawie bo była święta woja o klej i dałem spokój , o pianowanie styro też ale tego nie popuściłem  :smile: 

Styro był klejony na kleju + wianek z piany, klejiliśmy baaardzo długo wiec był czas dodatkowo prysnąć w szczelinę między warstwami + oczywiście wszytskie nieszczelności na styku płyt na całej grubości płyty też pianowałem - wiem bo robiłem to sam.

Co ciekawe styro był baaaardzo świeży i było widać jak się kurczy na ścianie(dzisiaj szczelnie - juro szpary na 0,5cm, pianki weszło chyba z 4 kartony)  , dopiero przy końcu doszedłem że należy go od-foliować i poczekać aż "odparuje".

Na zdjęciach widać że zaczęliśmy wyżej jak kończył się sytrodur z fundamentu , ale później siedziałem na dole i wycinałem dość dokładnie i kleiłem już tylko na piance (klej w piance , den coś tam).

Widać też przerwę między "prowadnicą" krowki a końcem ściany z bk ... wszytskie bk zakonczone są wieńcem + styro , na zdjęciach tego nie widać bo zdjęcia były robione spontanicznie  :smile: 

Jeżeli Flash masz jeszcze jakieś uwagi to ja bardzo chętnie przyjmę je na klatę ale bardzo Cię proszę na PW. Szczególnie jakbyś mnie uświadomił jak połączyć styro z wełną ... styro podchodzi do membrany paroprzepuszczalnej (1-2cm wentylacji).

przepraszam za offtop

----------


## mat3006

> mat3006 przecież nie wystawiłem próbki na działanie pary wodnej tylko ją utopiłem (warunki ekstremalne) jeśli nie potrafisz zrozumieć różnicy to nie mój problem 
> 
> Jutro wrzucę teścik mokrej nie mrożonej 
> 
> Badanie kamerką zrobie na przyszły rok jak domek będzie skończony 
> 
> Proszę już chyba 3 raz byś podał "wop'' dla swojej pianki w [kP*s/m2] - nie znasz ?  Tak namiętnie o nim pisałeś ? 
> Jak podasz będzie można zrobić rzetelne zestawienie , bo jak na razie to gadanie o kuperku maryni


Przepraszam za opóźnienie ale nie miałem przy sobie ET'y:

Przepuszczalność powietrza ( EN 29053 ) = 7,6 x 10(-9) [ m3/(m*s*Pa)
Opór ( odwrotność przepuszczalności ) = 131578,95 kPa*s/ m2
Usatysfakcjonowany ? Bo ja tak. Dziękuję, że nalegałeś bo nawet nie zdawałem sobie sprawy jak wielka jest to różnica. Proszę ile Wam zawdzięczam, Drodzy Koledzy. Nawet N.D. też ma swoje zasługi w głębszym poznawaniu przeze mnie tego wspaniałego materiału jakim jest pianka o.k. Ic  :smile:  Dziękuję  :smile:

----------


## adkwapniewski

ojtam mat nie złość się  :smile: 

Piana ma klientów, styro ma i wełna też.

Dla kowalskiego który buduje swój domek sam , często na kredyt piana jest za droga, ale dla kowalskiego który wsio zleca i nawet często nie zagląda na budowę to piana jest zbawieniem bo zbycho i ździcho musieli by się baaardzo postarać żeby mu tę piankę popsuć.

Nachalny marketing z dyskredytowaniem wełny,piany czy styro , może się czkawką odbić , co niektórzy "pompiarze" się już przekonali  :wink: 

Więcej luzu , mniej złośliwości to i klientów przybędzie  :smile: 

pozdro 4all

----------


## mat3006

> ojtam mat nie złość się 
> 
> Piana ma klientów, styro ma i wełna też.
> 
> Dla kowalskiego który buduje swój domek sam , często na kredyt piana jest za droga, ale dla kowalskiego który wsio zleca i nawet często nie zagląda na budowę to piana jest zbawieniem bo zbycho i ździcho musieli by się baaardzo postarać żeby mu tę piankę popsuć.
> 
> Nachalny marketing z dyskredytowaniem piany czy styro , może się czkawką odbić , co niektórzy "pompiarze" się już przekonali 
> 
> Więcej luzu , mniej złośliwości to i klientów przybędzie 
> ...


Dzięki za miłe słowo i wierz mi, że się nie złoszczę  :smile:   Zwłaszcza kiedy widzę, że pomimo różnicy zdań wymieniamy argumenty, próbujemy czegoś szukać. 
  Zdaję sobie sprawę, ze pianka jest droższa. Zwłaszcza te najlepsze.... Wiem , że czasem jest trudno jest podjąć taką decyzję ale coraz więcej, zwłaszcza młodych ludzi, stwierdza, że wiedzą iż oszczędności to można robić na dobrach łatwych do wymiany. Dach, jako z reguły budowany raz na zawsze, do takich nie należy. Wymiana nietrwałego, nieskutecznego ocieplenia to dodatkowe , bardzo duże koszty. Najmniej "pracy" muszę włożyć w rozmowy z inwestorami wracającymi lub zamawiającymi realizację zza Wielkiej Wody. Sami dobrze wiedzą co to pianka, zwłaszcza Ic. W niektórych rejonach AmPn wykonuje się jej nawet więcej niż wełny.
 Z pewnością nie dyskredytowałem styropianu. To bardzo dobry materiał. ( po wysezonowaniu  :smile:  ) Jak każdy ma swoje zastosowania idealne, dopuszczalne i dyskusyjne  :smile: 
Wełny mineralnej, zwłaszcza w wydaniu ekonomicznym, nie poważam. Jeżeli już to do obiektów użytkowanych sporadycznie lub okresowo.
A poślady mam luźne, czego i innym życzę  :big grin:

----------


## mat3006

> .. temperatura w iglo nigdy nie przekracza +0 bo wtedy ściany zaczynają się topić i trzeba wyjść i poczekać aż znowu zamarzną, komfort mieszkania w iglo jest taki że dzisiaj wszyscy Innuici mieszkają w prefabrykowanych domkach z normalną izolacją w ścianach
> 
>  .... bo ostatnio *mat3006* tak już bredzi


No i ...? 
  Jakie to ma znaczenie, że się topi powyżej 0 stopni ? To jest oczywiste i bez Najwyższego Autorytetu. Ważne jest jaki gradient temperatur zostaje "udźwignięty" i to przy ogrzewaniu grzejnikami "ludzkimi" i lampką olejną. To jest , mniej więcej, taki gradient jaki jest potrzebny i nam. Około 40 stopni. Gdyby zgasić lamkę to mamy dom pasywny !!!  :smile:  Ciekawe jakie U ?!?!  :smile: 
Byłoby ciekawym doświadczeniem gdyby obok, zamiast zastosowania bloków śnieżnych kazano im wybudować identyczne co do kształtu, wielkości i grubości ścian igloo z wełny mineralnej ( może nawet granulatu  [ TECHNOLOGIA ?!?! ] i pomieszkiwać rodzinie Inuitów przez rok. Oczywiście opomiarowani że hoho ! I To byłoby doświadczenie o znacznie wyższej wartości poznawczej niż doświadczenia kolegi *adkwapniewski* ( oczywiście , bez urazy  :smile:  )  No ideałem by było gdyby można było ich zmusić do mieszkania w igloo z wełny przez "słynne" 6 lat i dopiero wtedy dokonać porównania snow-wełna świeża- wełna 6-cio letnia  :smile:   :smile:   :smile:  Dodam, że zdecydowanie pojawić się powinno również igloo z pianki o.k. 
 Nie jest dla Panów zastanawiąjące dlaczego wprowadzenie zmian w normach i atestacyjnych badaniach ( w tym porównawczych jak w pomyśle powyżej ) postulują producenci i wykonawcy pianki w AmPn ? Może zacznijmy i w Polsce żądać tego ? Przecież tylko badanie przeprowadzone na modelowych obiektach i przez wystarczająco długi czas ( np. 180 dni ) może pokazać rzeczywistą, z punktu widzenia użytkownika, ekspolatacyjną wartość izolacyjną konkretnego materiału. 

 Na resztę pytań nie odpowiadam bo nie są skierowane do mnie ale odpowiedzi można znaleźć w wątku, jak się włączy tryb czytania - ZE ZROZUMIENIEM

  Po raz kolejny zwracam uwagę na użyte sformułowania które są obraźliwe. Nie przystoi mieszkańcowi Olimpu tak traktować śmiertelników , no chyba, że do tego uprawnia członkowstwo Panteonu. Jak dla mnie wystawiają , przede wszystkim, świadectwo N.D. mpoplaw, którego zaczynam traktować jak Doradcę Specjalnej Troski. ( w skrócie D.S.T. )

----------


## mat3006

Tia.... Niektórzy nawet mają telefony komórkowe i skutery śnieżne.

Mnie to już przestało dziwić. Jak spojrzeć na to co się dzieje n.p. w Sejmie to czego oczekiwać na forum.
Również nie dziwi, jak nieliczni są tutaj kompetentni interlokutorzy. Większość pouciekała, reszta, zmęczona, przymilkła.
Na placu, jak w realu, rządzi....

Może będziesz ponad moje wady i odpowiesz na mój porzedni post czy jak zwykle ?

Poza tym zaczynam chyba rozumieć... wystarczyłoby szczerze napisać, ze nie chcesz włączania do dyskusji materiałów w języku angielskim to, przynajmniej w ograniczonym zakresie, tłumaczyłbym lub zawsze można skorzystac z tłumacza online
 Tabelki lub obrazki to nie całość interesuącego przekazu. Większość wytłumaczenia znajdzie się tekście pomiędzy nimi.

----------


## mat3006

> mat3006 to typowy akwizytor, zrobi wszystko żeby zareklamować swój produkt, nie cofnie się przed kłamstwem, oszustwem, kalumniami, nigdy nie odpowie merytorycznie na zadane mu pytanie, będzie zwodził, bredził i odbiegał od tematu, uprawia marketing typu: _nie ważne jak się mówi ważne że się mówi_ bo prędzej czy później jakiś frajer się trafi


  KONKRETNIE !!! Gdzie skłamałem lub oszukałem !?!?! Myślisz, że tak jak inni ucieknę przed twoim chamstwem ?! Świadomie użyłem tego sformułowania bo tylko takie jest adekwatne do użytych przez D.S.T.

----------


## mar1982kaz

ponieważ moje pytanie zostało pominięte to pozwolę sobie je wkleić ponownie....

mat, ja mam na przykład odcięte od reszty balkony i tarasy jak i również wszelkie możliwe mostki, fundament ocieplony, w posadzce 20cm grafitu, szczyty ścian docieplone, to powiedz mi czy jakbym dal 15-20cm piany to nadal miałdbym dom pasywny/energooszczędny?? jak policzyć straty przy 20cm piany?? bo według OZC byłby to mega mostek w porównaniu do innych przegród (ściana,posadzka) ..... jak to policzyć??? KONKRETY!!! bo jednemu wystarczy autko o mocy 100koni a drugiemu 200 będzie mało jak ktoś nie wierzy w daną moc autka to łatwo to sprawdzić na chamowni! a co z pianą?? na oko?? mam wierzyć na słowo??

PS- a propo  tego testu z mokrą wełną - śmiało można  stwierdzić  że nawet   mokra  izoluje w skuteczny sposób, w dachu ona może być co najwyżej okresowo wilgotna i to tylko w przypadku wadliwej paroizolacji lu przecieków w dachu,

----------


## mat3006

> ponieważ moje pytanie zostało pominięte to pozwolę sobie je wkleić ponownie....
> 
> mat, ja mam na przykład odcięte od reszty balkony i tarasy jak i również wszelkie możliwe mostki, fundament ocieplony, w posadzce 20cm grafitu, szczyty ścian docieplone, to powiedz mi czy jakbym dal 15-20cm piany to nadal miałdbym dom pasywny/energooszczędny?? jak policzyć straty przy 20cm piany?? bo według OZC byłby to mega mostek w porównaniu do innych przegród (ściana,posadzka) ..... jak to policzyć??? KONKRETY!!! bo jednemu wystarczy autko o mocy 100koni a drugiemu 200 będzie mało jak ktoś nie wierzy w daną moc autka to łatwo to sprawdzić na chamowni! a co z pianą?? na oko?? mam wierzyć na słowo??
> 
> PS- a propo  tego testu z mokrą wełną - śmiało można  stwierdzić  że nawet   mokra  izoluje w skuteczny sposób, w dachu ona może być co najwyżej okresowo wilgotna i to tylko w przypadku wadliwej paroizolacji lu przecieków w dachu,


Nie mam za dużo czasu ale postaram się...
Na początku pytanie i to raczej tzw. podstawowe...
 Czy Ciebie interesuje spełnianie wzorów czy rzeczywista izolacyjność, rozumiana w kontekście eksploatacji ? To ustawia dalszą część odpowiedzi...

 Co do P.S. Czy masz/macie jakiekolwiek pojęcie na temat metody i podstawowych warunków do przeprowadzenia badań tego typu ? Raczej powstrzymallbym się z takimi wnioskami, zwłaszcza poprzedzonymi " śmiało "  :smile:   :smile:   :smile: 

  Sprowadzając to ma poziom rozważań fizycznych i abstrahując od rozumienia podstawowych zjawisk jaki wystepują na tak spreparowanej próbce ( np. wskazania temperatury "po drugiej stronie * ), chce Panom uświadomić prosty fakt, że ciało stałe jakim jest lód ( zwłaszcza napowietrzony * ) jest gorszym przewodnikiem ciepła od cieczy czyli wody, gdzie dochodzi cholerna konwekcja. Gdyby było inaczej to jeziora zamarzałyby znacznie głębiej, nawet do samego dna  :smile:  

 * Jakiej "drugiej stronie" ? Ja tam widzę , z grubsza sześcian. Z równą dokładnością termometr mógłby leżeć na boku próbki. I tu i tu ten sam dostęp ciepła zewnętrznego.
  ** Szkoda, że kolega eksperymentator nie sprawdził, przynajmniej metodą wagową stopnia napowietrzenia próbki.

----------


## lukasza

> Rozmowa z argumentami, bez przeinaczeń i manipulacji ( i wielu innych ... ) , będzie mi sprawiać zawsze przyjemność 
> 
> Jeżeli te pierwsze 10 cm gwarantuje, dzięki zaletom technologii, że nie wystąpią mostki powietrzne i parowe oraz nie dojdzie do istotnego zawilgocenia, to korzyści energetyczne będą równoważne lub większe od 20 cm izolacji nie gwarantującej wyeliminowania tych mankamentów.  Będąc w pełni świadomym pisanych słów stwierdzam, że izolacja o grubości 10,12 cm z pianki o.k. będzie skuteczniejsza od , nawet dobrze wykonanej, izolacji z wełny mineralnej o grubości 20 cm. Te pierwsze 10 cm jest decydujące i podstawowe, wpływ przyrostu grubości izolacji o każdy następny centymetr jest mniejszy niż wynika to z prostej proporcji. 
> 
> Zwiększanie grubości izolacji powyżej sensownego poziomu, tylko dla spełnienia Świętego U, wyśrubowanego przez polityków na usługach lobbystów nie ma sensu ! Poszukajcie go w innych składnikach energochłonności waszego domu. Co z tego , że w dach wwalicie 40-50 cm wełny a na sciany 20 cm "grafitu" skoro nieocieplona górą ściana "mostkuje" na 1 metr w pokoju, nieocieplicie fundamentów, płyt balkonowych, nie odetniecie termicznie tarasów i spoczników wejściowych. A jeżeli nawet to zrobicie to zapomnicie o tym że pokrycie lukarny, wcześniej wykonane dochodzi do niezaizolowanej ściany. Trzeba by coś z tym zrobić ale to taka pierdołka....  Epatujecie się wzajemnie: U=0,11 Eee... kolego ! takie wysokie !  Ja dołożyłem jeszcze 10 centymetrów i mam U=0,95 !!! I co kolega na to ?! A to że brak "mankiecików" termicznych


zejdźmy może na ziemię, a dokładniej kontynent Europa, kraj Polska, obszar budownictwo i projekty domów, czasem warunki zabudowy (dachy).
Jak już mat zauważyłeś, że chcesz merytorycznie dyskutować i próbujesz tak w drugiej części wypowiedzi przy okazji obliczeń U i mostków to dlaczego nie masz siły wykonać tak całej wypowiedzi - wpisu (piję do części pierwszej).

Owszem, zgodzę się, że 10cm pianki to może być i lepsze niż 20cm wełny ale na dachu płaskim!! W naszych realiach i warunkach te 10cm to sobie możesz włożyć .. ok, miało być merytorycznie. Otóż jak piszesz pianka gwarantuje szczelność i eliminację mostków, ale co ma zrobić inwestor z krokwiami, jętkami, przewiązkami, słupami, murłatom? Mu te 10cm pianki nic nie gwarantuje, bo nie utrzyma szczelności: pianka ze świeżym drewnem oraz nie wyeliminuje mostków kryjąc 10cm czy nawet 15cm między 18cm czy 20 cm krokiew.

P.s. zakładam i praktycznie wiem to, że w Polsce 90% nowo budowanych domów to domy z dachami o konstrukcji drewnianej a drewno średnio było 2 miesiące wcześniej ścięte. Takie drewno będzie 1-2 sezony pracowało z odkształceniami 1-3 cm. Czy pianka zatrzyma odkształcenia? Nie sądzę (nie mam wiedzy o piance, drewno schnące w akcji widziałem wiele razy), ale może Mat odpowiesz? No  bo na chłopski rozum co mi po piance skoro i tak powstanie 1-3 cm szpary przy połowie krokwi oraz zostawię w dachu mostki z krokwi w ilości 20-30-40m2? Tu się jeden kolega boi wkrętów do k-g a co dopiero takie mosty termiczne z krokwi i jętek.

P.s.2. może (tak podejrzewam) że, trzeba spisać np: listę dobrych praktyk kiedy nakładać piankę na dach skośny.

----------


## plusfoto

A kto nakłada piankę na mokre drewno. Tożto albo inwestor niekumaty albo wykonawca nieuświadomiony. Ale co zrobić jak inwestor chce wybudować dom w pół roku i w nim zamieszkać jego prawo.

----------


## vega1

to ma czekać 2 lata żeby zrobić ocieplenie??  :big grin:

----------


## plusfoto

A przecież może kupić drewno sezonowane i suszone. Tylko mu kasy szkoda :bash:

----------


## lukasza

Każdy kto buduje na kredyt! (pewnie jakieś 99% z kredytem). Przecież te domy budują od 1 do 2 lat, nikt nie chce płacić rat kredytu a nie mieszkać w domu vel zajmować mieszkania na odsprzedaż/wynajem.

Przy czym twoja uwaga może być OK do problemu powszechnego "mokrego drewna" i jego jakości. Nadal pozostaje uwaga grubości izolacji pianą nie zakrywającą nawet krokwi.

p.s. pamiętajcie, że dach pracuje nie tylko od "schnięcia" jest też efekt (nie zawsze ale często) po położeniu dachówki, a już 2 prace jednocześnie (czyli tak robi każdy na raz kto kryje membraną) dają niemal pewność odkształceń. Bod blachodachówką i dachówką typu S-ki zazwyczaj jakoś to ujdze i mało widać te 2 cm odkształcenia, ale jakby ktoś kład prostą dachówkę to efekt może być widoczny gołym okiem. Sam u siebie odczekałem prawie 2 lata aż położyłem dachówkę płaską, dekarz w ogóle się nie dziwił że dach trzeba wyprostować łatami czy kontrłatami - normalna praca na dachu (ja też się nie dziwiłem wszak droga drzewa od ścięcia na mój dach to ok 2 miesiace a jakość deklarowana od rzeczywistej też inna - Nasz standard).

----------


## vega1

*plusfoto* - tak. Ale to zabawa dla ludzi z sporą kasą. Wychodzi na to, że pianka to towar luksusowy, zarezerwowany dla elit.

----------


## lukasza

odpowiedź była do plusfoto.

p.s. pewnie, można kupić drewno sezonowane i suszone. Tylko niech Ci od pianki o tym napiszą lub się wypowiedzą czy jest to konieczne.

tylko wtedy cena dachu i izolacji idzie w górę o kolejne ....X tysięcy. 

p.s.2. sezonowanie drewna jest u Nas mało powszechne, ale można spotkać. Zaś suszenie np: 8x20cm krokwi jest b. rzadkie. Razem warunek suszenia i sezonowania może spełnia 2-3% dachów, maksymalnie!!

----------


## plusfoto

To wszystko prawda. Tylko inwestor powinien być świadom tego co go czeka jeśli zrobi tak a nie inaczej. Dziwił bym się też wykonawcom jeśli by dawali gwarancje przy kładzeniu ocieplenia na mokre dechy. Sam widziałem jak wyglądały u szwagra niektóre krokwie po roku.

----------


## mar1982kaz

u mnie jest pełne deskowanie i zaraz po przybiciu było szczelnie a po 2 latach między deskami porobiły sie szczeliny do 2cm!!!!! to samo z krokwiami które miały 8 na 20cm a teraz mają 7,5  na 19...... gdybym dał od razu pianę to na bank po dwóch latach miałbym mega-mostki, a propo suchej więźby to jest ona kilkukrotnie droższa i osobiście nie znam nikogo kto takową położył.. ciekawe też kto czeka dwa lata na wyschnięcie drewna przed piankowaniem??

----------


## plusfoto

To teraz już znasz :wink: 
A dlaczego drewna nie kupić odpowiednio wcześniej i go nie wysezonować?

----------


## mar1982kaz

> To teraz już znasz
> A dlaczego drewna nie kupić odpowiednio wcześniej i go nie wysezonować?


a znasz kogoś kto tak robi???  robiłeś już tak?? wiesz jak to zrobić żeby krokwie się nie zwichrowały?? mi parę beleczek zostało to po roku były tak poskręcane że na pewno na żaden dach się nie nadawały.

----------


## lukasza

> a znasz kogoś kto tak robi???  robiłeś już tak?? wiesz jak to zrobić żeby krokwie się nie zwichrowały?? mi parę beleczek zostało to po roku były tak poskręcane że na pewno na żaden dach się nie nadawały.


dokładnie, jak piszesz. Sezonować to raczej całe drzewo (pień) a nie poszczególne krokwie (chyba, że na płaskim terenie, odpowiednio dociśnięte dużym ciężarem, w miejscu wentylowanych, pod przykryciem). Nasi ojcowe a u mnie dziadkowie znali takie rozwiązania, ale już dziś niestety nie stosowane.

Ale po co ten OT, może pianka ma właściwości kurczliwe z jednej strony a rozciągliwe z drugiej strony i trzyma się drewna jak bardzo mocna bez pękania. Zaczekajmy co powie mat - zna się technicznie i chyba empirycznie. 

p.s. mat bardzo lubi dane z USA a tam kultura budowy lubi bardzo rozrzut wykonawców, ale drewno to oni mają pierwsza klasa! (na pewno średnia jakość dużo lepsza niż u Nas)

----------


## vega1

> Ale po co ten OT, może pianka ma właściwości kurczliwe z jednej strony a rozciągliwe z drugiej strony i trzyma się drewna jak bardzo mocna bez pękania. Zaczekajmy co powie mat - zna się technicznie i chyba empirycznie.


to nie guma...

----------


## owp

Właśnie, dzięki Wam, dostrzegłem jedyny plus mojego wykonawcy SSZ - spóźnił się z oddaniem budynku rok, dzięki czemu więźba się trochę dosuszyla  :Smile:  

Wszystkiego dobrego w Nowym Roku :Smile:  
Mam nadzieję, ze się bardziej wyspaliscie, niż ja  :wink:

----------


## Sp5es

Opowiadanie o pianach PUR otwarto i zamkniętokomórkowych - to nieporozumienie.
Można mówić o określonych wspólczynnikach parodyfuzyjności, przyczym róznice jakie wystąpią dla obu obliczeniowo i tak będą bez znaczenia.
Szczególnie nieporozumieniem technicznych (w rozumieniu dyfuzji , czyli "oddychania " ) jest łączenie obu materiałów.
Co jeden "przepuści" to drugi i tak zatrzyma.
97do 99% wilgoci powietrza z budynku powinna usuwać wentylacja (są opracowania ITB prof Pogorzelski - Zakłąd Fizyki Budowli) - stąd te wszystkie współczynniki pian otwarto- i zamknięto- komórkowych są w praktyce bez znaczenia przyu ocieplaniu domu - PO PROSTU TRZEBA WIETRZYĆ!!!.
  Fizyka budowli dla wszyskich budynków jest taka  sama, a obliczenia powinny uwaględniać waruki eksploatacji - stąd kometarze 
"hale fabryczne ocieplać zamkniętokomórkowo domy -otwartokomórkowo" to zawracanie inwestorowi głowy

----------


## lukasza

> to nie guma...


się mocno domyślam, że to nie guma ...
ale wolę to usłyszeć od mat306. 

Tak bardzo rozsądnie pisał jak to ciągłość izolacji ma najważniejsze znaczenie, jak to te 8cm bez szpar i mostków potrafi odpowiadać za 90% izolacyjności dachu. To co pisał jest b.rozsądne! To prawda co pisał ale w warunkach idealnych a nie praktycznych na budowie. Bo jak to zachować w Naszych warunkach ciągłość izolacji i brak mostków gdzie:
- średnia krokiew ma z 18-20cm a z wpisów FM średnia grubość pianki oferowanej inwestorom (czynnik ekonomiczny: cena pianki) to 15 cm (bo przecież zastąpi 30 cm wełny), czyli idziemy w mostki.
- przy świeżym drewnie gdzie przy jego schnięciu powstają szpary i odkształcenia 1-3 cm - brak ciągłości izolacji. 
Sezonowanie drewna na dachu jest w Polsce marginesem; już bardziej w praktyce sezonowanie drewna (więźby) na dachu jest spotykane bo inwestor buduje dom 3-4-5 czy więcej lat. Jednak z połowa domów jest budowana "szybko" bo jest kasa/kredyt, Ci klienci z kasą/kredytem również stanowią częściej potencjalnych nabywców pianki niż Ja/ciułacz.

----------


## Lobo_M

> jak widać z tych cytatów, pewien ND zbudował sobie domek, ma 20cm wełny z  świętą lambdą deklarowaną 0,033 + granulat wełny dopełniany według  potrzeb do 40cm grubości, ale coś chyba kłamie bo przecież zużywa  równowartość gazu tylko 3,5m3/dobę *
> 
> mat3006* jak to możliwe ?? gdzie te twoje dane o kłamliwych producentach wełny co to dybią na nasze pieniądze ??


Z tego co ja wiem to mam ok 40-50cm granulatu styropianu i na to 5cm wełny. No chyba ze ktoś mi to ze strychu wyniósł, pójdę dzisiaj sprawdzę.
Więc nim OLIMP coś napisze niech pierw zweryfikuje.

----------


## Jacekss

> Po raz kolejny zwracam uwagę na użyte sformułowania które są obraźliwe. Nie przystoi mieszkańcowi Olimpu tak traktować śmiertelników , no chyba, że do tego uprawnia członkowstwo Panteonu. Jak dla mnie wystawiają , przede wszystkim, świadectwo N.D. mpoplaw, którego zaczynam traktować jak Doradcę Specjalnej Troski. ( w skrócie D.S.T. )


czytam te wątek i czytam... i widzę że Pan jako jeden z nielicznych ma duże skłonności do naśmiewania się z innych, używania epitetów, inwektyw.. stosuje Pan tzw dyskredytację "przeciwników" dyskusji w celu pokazania swojej wyższości lub obalenia argumentów strony przeciwnej. jeśli chce się być szanowanym, trzeba i innych szanować.. to prosta rada. inna kwestia - takie postępowanie klientów Panu nie zapewni, chyba że innych lubiących aroganckie zachowanie  :wink:

----------


## mat3006

> Z tego co ja wiem to mam ok 40-50cm granulatu styropianu i na to 5cm wełny. No chyba ze ktoś mi to ze strychu wyniósł, pójdę dzisiaj sprawdzę.
> Więc nim OLIMP coś napisze niech pierw zweryfikuje.


No to jak w końcu jest ND mpoplaw ? Kolejny z przykładów się sypie albo jest nie na temat a ten to nawet się buntuje  :smile: 
Pytanie do Lobo_M: czy to ocieplenie jest wykonane w połaci dachowej ? Bo o takim jest dyskusja. Jeżel tak to w jaki sposób.
 ... Ciekawie się rozwija, pozwolę sobie szerzej odpowiedzieć bo dopiero co wróciłem

----------


## mar1982kaz

> No tak nie ma to jak zmienić temat by złapać oddech .
> Ps daj namiar na dwa razy tańsza wełnę od pianki z parametrami pianki ..... no bez sd


ursa platinum0,32....... shwenk 0,32 lub 0,33  -  wszystkie w cenie około 20zł za 15cm  czyli nawet 3 razy taniej od pianki otwartokom.

----------


## mat3006

> Moi drodzy. Nadejszła wiekopomna chwiła...
> 
> z 10 lat już mieszkamy, pora wziąć się za poddasze, Mamy go prawie 200m2,  Dach - krokwie 14stki, pełne deskowanie, papa, dachówka betonowa.
> Mieliśmy ocieplać tradycyjnie - wełną, ale trafiliśmy na oferte pianki pouliretanowej np jak w tej firmie http://www.izolpian.com/
> Zalety: potrzebna mniejsza grubość, szybkość roboty, szczelność, nie trzeba nadbijać krokwi itd. Jest oczywiście droższa niz wełna, ale mniej pracochłonna.
> Czy ktoś z Was ją stosował? Czy można ją zastosować w domu gdzie nie ma wentylacji mechanicznej?
> Piszcie proszę, co wiecie


Oto jest post inicjujący wątek. Trzeba naprawdę dużej "wyobraźni" żeby wcisnąć tu ocieplenie stropu, ścian, fundamentów... ileż można bujać i "przykładować" obok tematu ?!?!

----------


## vega1

co z pracą więźby która susząc się, pracuje.

----------


## mat3006

> co z pracą więźby która susząc się, pracuje.


To jest ciekawe zagadnienie. Pozwoli Kolega, ze dokładnie przygotuję odpowiedź. Ciężko jest znależć odpowiedź na tak sformułowane pytanie. Jakiego rzędu odkształcenia Kolega ma na myśli ? Normatywne czy , jak w przytoczonych przykładach, ponadnormatywne. Podstawowym ( ja przynajmniej tak wykonuję ) rozwiązaniem, bez względu na wzajemną grubość pianki i krokwi, jest zamknięcie krokwi od dołu pianką gr. 4-5 cm, tzw. przelaniem które ma zabezpieczać przed powstaniem otwartych nieszczelności pomiędzy pianką a bokiem "obkurczonych" krokwi. Argument o ociekającym wręcz drewnie jest , jak dla mnie trochę naciągany. To jest kwestia odpowiedzialności inwestora wobec swojej inwestycji. NIE MOŻNA stosować niewysezonowanego drewna. Dlatego , między innymi, uważam cykl jednoroczny za nieadekwatny do naszej kultury budowlanej i jakości stosowanych materiałów, w tym drewna. Jeżeli chce sie budować w jednym sezonie trzeba wyłożyć na droższe, wysezonowane materiały a nie oczekiwać , ze technologie będą "tolerować" takie lekceważenie zasad. Ale wiele zasad związanych z mądrym, logicznym i zdrowym dla budynku, sposobem budowania jest lekceważonych u nas. Nawet na tym forum.
 Przygotuję dokładniejszą odpowiedź w jakim zakresie pianka jest w stanie, bez rozwarstwienia tolerować powiększenie wymiaru pomiędzy elementami więźby. Po raz kolejny chcę zaznaczyć , że nie odpowiadam za tzw. tanie pianki. Tu też ma znaczenie jakość która wiąże się z ceną ( to odnośnie wpisu n.t. polskich pianek , ciekawe co to za sprzęt za 30 tys  :Confused: PLN , sam agregat prądowy kosztuje prawie dwa razy więcej)

----------


## vega1

reasumując, pianka nadaje się tylko na wysezonowane więźby? Czyli jako materiał jest droga, ale dodatkowo nie wybacza błędów nieświadomych inwestorów wbrew obiegowej opinii.

----------


## mat3006

> ursa platinum0,32....... shwenk 0,32 lub 0,33  -  wszystkie w cenie około 20zł za 15cm  czyli nawet 3 razy taniej od pianki otwartokom.


O ile zrozumiałem pytanie to chodzi o PARAMETRY a nie wyłącznie JEDEN PARAMETR jakim jest lambda. Jest jeszcze kilka innych a wśród nich,( ja uważam za najważniejszy) wielkość oporu powietrznego przy małym oporze dyfuzji pary wodnej.

----------


## mat3006

> reasumując, pianka nadaje się tylko na wysezonowane więźby? Czyli jako materiał jest droga, ale dodatkowo nie wybacza błędów nieświadomych inwestorów wbrew obiegowej opinii.


Gdzie Kolega odczytał w moim poście taką odpowiedź ? Czyżby kolejny przykład tendencyjności ? Nieprecyzyjne pytanie i taka odpowiedź. Więźba więźbie nierówna, tak jak i wilgotność może byc różna. Od siebie zalecam, bez względu na przyjętą technologię ocieplania połaci, żeby więźba nie była mokra. I tyle napisałem.
 To Kolega pisał o więźbie co dwa miesiące wcześniej szumiała w lesie ? Bez żartów... Oprócz sezonowania są inne metody suszenia. A przy okazji , jak np. wykończenie płytami gk znosi takie wykonawstwo więźby ?

----------


## vega1

w takim razie czy jest jakiś parametr procentowy wilgotności drewna, na który kolega nie położy pianki? I czy w ogóle sprawdzacie to przed pracą?

----------


## lukasza

> Jakiego rzędu odkształcenia Kolega ma na myśli ? Normatywne czy , jak w przytoczonych przykładach, ponadnormatywne. Podstawowym ( ja przynajmniej tak wykonuję ) rozwiązaniem, bez względu na wzajemną grubość pianki i krokwi, jest zamknięcie krokwi od dołu pianką gr. 4-5 cm, tzw. przelaniem które ma zabezpieczać przed powstaniem otwartych nieszczelności pomiędzy pianką a bokiem "obkurczonych" krokwi. Argument o ociekającym wręcz drewnie jest , jak dla mnie trochę naciągany. To jest kwestia odpowiedzialności inwestora wobec swojej inwestycji. NIE MOŻNA stosować niewysezonowanego drewna.


Reasumujac,
1. żeby piana miała sens (dało sie wykorzystać ja optymalnie a nie optymistycznie) to pryskamy jej 4-5 cm wiecej niż grubość kroki czyli od ok 21 do 25 cm inaczej inwestorze nie spełni ona twoich oczekiwań. Tu sie zgadzam z Mat, więc wyceny bierzcie pod tyle cm a nie 15-18 czy 20 bo wtedy cenowo i efektowo nie dogonicie 30cm wełny.

2. Szukaj Mat odksztalcenia jakie sa u Nas powszechne a to są Ponadnormatywne bo drewno u nas na wiezby w 90% jest nienormatywne.

3. Nie można stosować niesezonowanego drewna, tu tez ok Mat. Tylko w praktyce suszone drewno to w Polsce luksus, drewno co 3 msc wcześniej jeszcze rosło to nie bajki, to standard. Pojedzie na 4 najbliższe tartaki w okolicy i zobacz sam, nie pytaj tylko zobacz. Czyli albo inwestor dopłaci słono do suszenia albo pryska pianę po 2 latach od zrobienia wiezby.

----------


## lukasza

> To Kolega pisał o więźbie co dwa miesiące wcześniej szumiała w lesie ? Bez żartów... Oprócz sezonowania są inne metody suszenia. A przy okazji , jak np. wykończenie płytami gk znosi takie wykonawstwo więźby ?


Jak to jak? Standardowo, chusteczkowo, połączenia kg- ściana po 1 sezonie wychodzą na oczyinwestora. Przerabia to chyba polowa Polski. Ile to na tym forum jest o tym wpisów .....

----------


## mat3006

Ad 1, Nie zrozumiałeś. Krokwie są z reguły otulone dodatkowym natryskiem ( przelaniem ), a nie grubość całego natrysku jest zwiększona o 4-5 cm od spodu krokwi. Czy coś nie tak jest z moim tłumaczeniem czy Kolega chce zobaczyć co chce zobaczyć ? Polecam zaobserwować filmiki na Youtube lub stronach wykonawców pianki o.k.
Ad 2. Sam przyznajesz, że nie ma żadnego punktu (układu) odniesienia. No to jak mam się do tego odnieść w sposób ścisły ?
 Ad 3. W większości przypadków jakie wykonywałem więźba miała dwa lub ponad dwa lata. Nie wiem na czym opierasz swoje wyliczenia ale sytuacja nie jest tak zła jak ją przedstawiasz. Od wykonania więźby do wykonania pianki to jeszcze kawał czasu. Z reguły co najmniej rok.

----------


## autorus

a jaka piankę należy stosować na zewnątrz budynku?

----------


## autorus

a jaka piankę należy stosować na zewnątrz budynku?

----------


## mat3006

> no to podsumujmy, pianka nie nadaje się według ciebie do domków świeżo budowanych, muszą być co najmniej kilku letnie, nie mogą to być parterówki czy inne z nieużytkowym poddaszem, muszą mieć połać dachową, i nigdy przenigdy nie mogą mieć wentylacji mechanicznej
> 
> ile takich domków jest w Polsce które spełniają wszystkie 3 warunki ??


 :WTF:  :WTF:  :WTF:  :WTF: 
Kto jeszcze takie wnioski "wyciągnął" ? 

Zapomniałeś dodać do "podsumowania", że muszą mieć różową elewację, wejście od północy oraz wentylację wachlarzową !!!
Tak trzymaj, Szanowny Najlepszy Doradco  :smile: 

Co z tym ostatnim przykładem co się zbuntował nie chciał być twoim przykładem  :smile:  ?

----------


## mat3006

> a jaka piankę należy stosować na zewnątrz budynku?


Na zewnątrz czyli gdzie i w jakiej funkcji ?

----------


## autorus

np dach płaski.  Funkcja ocieplenia i zewnętrzna warstwa dachu.

----------


## autorus

np dach płaski.  Funkcja ocieplenia i zewnętrzna warstwa dachu.

----------


## mat3006

> np dach płaski.  Funkcja ocieplenia i zewnętrzna warstwa dachu.


Dotychczas dyskusja dotyczyła pianki otwartokomorowej która jest bezpośrednim rywalem w segmentach "opanowanych" przez wełnę mineralną ( skalną i szklaną ) w formie płyt i rolowanej. Pianka o która pytasz to inny produkt ( wykonywany przez większość firm aplikujących pianki ) a mianowicie pianka zamkniętokomorowa. Nie twórzmy rozjazdów w obecnym wątku. To oddzielny bardzo interesujący temat zasługujący na osobny wątek ( o ile go jeszcze nie ma ? ). 

Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## autorus

myślałem ze dobrze zrobi chwilka odsapnięcia od tłuczenia się po głowach  :wink:

----------


## mar1982kaz

co  to za pianka co  waży  4kg/m3 ??? - wszędzie trąbią że  otwartokom. to 12-30kg

----------


## plusfoto

> co  to za pianka co  waży  4kg/m3 ??? - wszędzie trąbią że  otwartokom. to 12-30kg


Chyba jednak coś pomyliłeś. Chociaż te 4kg też do mnie nie przemawiają. Z tego co sie orientowałem to pianki miały około 8-12kg.

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Źle napisałem ale już poprawiłem, więc źle przeczytałeś - zużycie 10kg/m3, ja potrzebuję 40cm więc 4kg/m2.


na aledrogo i w całym necie oferty na natrysk piany otwartokom. nie schodzą poniżej 3,5zl za 1cm natrysku na m2  , sam miałem wyceny na ponad 4zł/m2, a u ciebie wychodzi około 1,3zl..... ciekawe...... jak coś to proszę o namiary 
bo cena pianki praktycznie jest w tej samej cenie co welna. Morze sobie w firmie ocieple budynek gospodarczy?!

----------


## vega1

ja bym również prosił o namiary  :smile:

----------


## vega1

zastanawiam się, czy gdyby pod piankę a na więźbę dać taką cienką folię (np. malarska), tylko po to żeby pianka nie przykleiła się do drewna, to czy nie zapobiegło by to w jakimś stopniu pękaniu pianki przy pracy więźby. Pianka nie będąc przyklejona do konstrukcji, była by dużo bardziej odporna na pęknięcia. Dobrze myśle?

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Piana otwartokom. kosztuje między €2 a 3€ w zależności od producenta i ilości jakie się kupuje. Ja kupuję i organizuję dostawę sam a wykonawcy płacę godziwy zarobek bo nie jest pazerny jak inni, którzy uważają że jest to jakaś kosmiczna technologia.
> 
> 
> 
> Nie ma problemu, jak zrobi u mnie i będę mógł polecić to dam namiary.


coś mi tu ściemą pachnie...... co to za wykonawca natrysku który nie chce być polecany??? powtórzę raz jeszcze - jestem zainteresowany natryskiem tej piany za 1,3zł za 1 cm na m2, więc dlaczego nie możesz mi dać namiarów?  choćby na sam zakup tej pianki .... napisz gdzie ją kupiłeś???

----------


## mat3006

> zastanawiam się, czy gdyby pod piankę a na więźbę dać taką cienką folię (np. malarska), tylko po to żeby pianka nie przykleiła się do drewna, to czy nie zapobiegło by to w jakimś stopniu pękaniu pianki przy pracy więźby. Pianka nie będąc przyklejona do konstrukcji, była by dużo bardziej odporna na pęknięcia. Dobrze myśle?


???? Na więźbę , rozumiem , że wilgotną, chcesz zamocować folię PE po to żeby się pianka o.k. nie przykleiła ? 
Sorki ale to jest totalnie bez sensu. Po to stosujesz piankę która daje możliwość dyfuzji pary wodnej z drewna żeby ofoliować krokwie ?  :Confused:  :WTF: 
 Bez urazy dla tzw. pomysłowości Polaków ale CO Z WAMI JEST ?!?!? Sprawdzoną na całym świecie technologię, prostą logiczną i dobrą zaczynacie po polskiemu "poprawiać" ?

Co do cen pianek ...
Są cenowo pianki droższe , o renomie globalnej, są średnie, z reguły importowane z EU, są tanie i b. tanie z reguły polskie ale to co tu kolega podaje to, o ile to prawda, jakiś microkosmos cenowy  :smile:  Występują na rynku pianki z Indii, Chin ale nie słyszałem żeby którakolwiek z nich miała jakiekolwiek atesty i dopuszczenia do stosowania, zwłaszcza w budynkach mieszkalnych. No chyba, że wykonawcy bedą robić natryski w cenie składników... hm... byc może, z jakiegoś powodu, muszą. Ja, na miejscu kolegi, wolałbym sprawdzić na co wykładam , mniejsze ale jednak własne, pieniądze. Tym bardziej , ze może się okazać, że z winy tanich składników ( kupujesz-Twoja odpowiedzialność ), taniego , gównianego sprzętu lub niskich kompetencji pracowników dostaliśmy coś równie taniego i  :sick: .

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Poniżej określonej temp. się nie robi a poza tym nikomu kto działa w "szarej strefie" żadnych problemów nie chcę robić więc jak się ociepli to sam Ciebie znajdzie; piana z grupy PCC bo mam blisko ale końcowych producentów mieszanin jest trochę więc negocjuj ceny.


budynek w firmie mam grzany (5st) trzymam tam sprzęty spalinowe i wystarczy żeby było na plusie, myślę o pryśnięciu od środka troche tej pianki bo jest to pomieszczenie gospodarcze około 50m2 z lanym stropodachem,  który niestety nie jest ocieplony więc śmiało dawaj te namiary na pryw..... odnośnie zakupu pianki to mógłbyś coś dokładniej, wcześniej napisałeś że masz wszystko dograne w - skoro to jakaś znzna firma to daj tel. lub stronkę www...

----------


## mar1982kaz

to żaden problem mogę nagrzać do 15st .... ale dobra  mam jasny obraz twoich wypowiedzi ------ na razie pianka za 1,3zl nie istnieje, jak dasz dowody  czyli namiary na tą piankę i firmę natryskową to dopiero wtedy coś pisz bo tak to trochę "mącisz" w głowach.  Tak jeszcze sobie pomyślałem że co to za firma co działa w szarej strefie, a ma sprzęt  za kilkadziesiąt tys. bo tyle ponoć kosztuje maszyna do natrysku??  Ja też mogę sobie napisać że znam firmę co ociepli mi poddasze wełną za 1zł a materiał mam w cenie 10zł za 50cm wełny z pobliskiej fabryki , tylko że nie mogę wam podać nic więcej bo ekipa pracuje na czarno a wełny jeszcze nie wybrałem bo się nie mogę zdecydować. - śmiesznie brzmi nieprawdaż??

----------


## mar1982kaz

> W ogóle... aż strach się teraz przyznać, że prawie chałupa na ukończeniu a do tej pory nikt mi fa za robociznę nie dał nie licząc okien z montażem
> Namiary na producenta piany masz więc zadzwoń i zweryfikuj ceny surowca.


- nie rozumiem czemu ty nie  możesz podać wykonawcy albo sprzedawcy piany? przecież to moja sprawa czy będę chciał na to fakturę czy nie. no chyba że to firma krzak, ale to by było dziwne że  ekipa  ma  na sprzęt za  kilkadziesiąt tys a na zus już nie ma i robi na czarno tym bardziej że technologia nowa i trzeba się ogłaszać żeby mieć ciągłość pracy,  u mnie też  oprócz okien nie wziąłem żadnej faktury a mimo to polecam innym osobom ekipy  pracujące dla mnie, albo kolego kręcisz albo podawaj te dane nawet na priva.

----------


## mat3006

> Moja decyzja - jak będę zadowolony to się pochwalę, jak nie to będę przestrzegał.


O ! I tak najlepiej postawić sprawę  :smile:  Jestem bardzo ciekawy wyniku a w tej chwili chciałbym zapytać jakim wyposażeniem dysponuje wykonawca oraz w jakiej formie i na jaki czas wystawia gwarancję ? 
Oprócz gęstości ( rozumiem , że wynosi ona 10 kg/m3 ) są znane inne parametry ?

 Co do zrobienia 140 m2 gr. 40 cm w 2-3 godziny to raczej jestem sceptyczny. Z tego co wiem to żadna z pianek polskich nie "rośnie" więcej niż 8-10 cm z jednego natrysku. Pomiędzy natryskami powinno być ok. 2 godz. przerwy. Ale to powinien wiedzieć wykonawca albo ja się mogę mylić.  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## mat3006

> Sprzętu nie znam, gwarancja na produkt (przed robotą próba na zewnątrz, ocena i jak ok to natrysk), o jakie parametry pytasz?


opór dyfuzyjny, sorpcja, przepuszczalność powietrza ( może być opór ). Co do lambdy to podejrzewam, że będzie podobna jak większości.

----------


## mat3006

> Lambdę można policzyć z "U=0,25 przy grubości 14cm"; opór powietrza coś ponad 95% a o resztę nie pytałem bo niby standard dla otwartokom.; szczegóły będą przy zakupie.


Standard dla otwartokom. ? Jaki standard ? Nie ma czegoś takiego. Z reguły jest to tak przedstawiane jak nie można podać konkretnych badań ani atestów.
No to może link do karty charakterystyki ? Deklarację zgodności ma ? Bo rozumiem z tekstów , że PZH nie ma ?
No niby można policzyć ale możesz podać bezpośrednio co Ci podano ? 
Sorki, ze tak pytam ale troche dziwna ta cała informacja.... składniki pianki niby masz sam sobie zorganizować i kupić a próba będzie przed robotą... trochę to dziwne, jak dla mnie... 

Poza tym... Kolega ociepla strop ( bet. / ceram./ drew.) nad parterem czy połać dachową ?

----------


## mar1982kaz

dzwoniłem do PCC i wypytałem o ten ekoprodur cena to 2,8euro za 1 kg waga 1m3 to 10kg  , kiepskie parametry cieplne bo u= 0,38-0,4....... czyli za 40cm wychodzi ponad 50zł ale bez natrysku, a ponoć cały problem w tym że bardzo łatwo taki natrysk spiep.... to  niesamowite ile ciekawych wiadomości można się dowiedzieć drążąc temat, tutaj muszę zgodzić się z mat3006 bo  powiedziano mi że istnieje cała masa pianek otwartokom. o różnych parametrach, nie wszystkie kładzie się jednakowo i na wszystko potrzebna jest gwarancja od wykonawcy bo ponoć łatwo o błąd, acha i cena natrysku zazwyczaj to drugie tyle ile kosztuje pianka.

----------


## adam_mk

A Ty myślisz, że jesteś pierwszy, który dotarł do tych informacji?
 :Lol: 
Tu diabeł tkwi w szczegółach!
mat3006 stale to podkreśla!
To nie jest robota non-stop!
Bywają wąskie "okna klimatyczne" gdy wychodzi idealnie.
Trzeba "polować" na warunki optymalne albo je sobie tworzyć (nagrzewnice itp).
Są koszty dodatkowe...
Jak myślisz?
CZEMU średni koszt jest taki, jaki jest?
ZMOWA tych, co to wykonują?
 :Lol: 

Adam M.

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Jak by mi ktoś płacił za kilka h pracy z natryskiem €2,7*600kg=€1.620, tj. 6.650zł to od razu kupuję sprzęt i zmieniam pracę


ja też zajmuje się produkcją i sprzedażą (szkołkarstwo) i u mnie przykładowy koszt wyprodukowania  np. tuji smaragd 1,5m wys. to  15zł (sadzonka, pielęgnacja, wsadzenie w donice, nawozy itditp.) a sprzedaje ją po 40zł - czyli przebicie jest 2,5 razy większe niż jej wartość wiesz dlaczego??? bo podobnie jak przy natrysku pianki, jest to działalność sezonowa (głównie wiosna) i podobnie jak przy natrysku pianką potrzeba baaaardzo dużo nakładów w postaci ziemi sprzętu itd , żeby móc wogóle coś zacząć robić. Powiem tak wiosną potrafie mieć 20tys /miesiąć na czysta natomiast teraz przez zimę nie zarabiam nic, i podejrzewam że tak samo jest z pianką - bo żeby ekipa od natrysku miała przez cały rok  pracę to musieliby pryskać około 200-250 domków rocznie..... może kiedyś tak będzie i wtedy cena zbliży się do opłacalnej ale jak na razie jest to zbyt duża i droga nowość dla normalnego przeciętnego inwestora, nie mówiąc już o domkach energooszczędnych/pasywnych bo rzadko kogo stać na 40cm natrysku piany za 160zł zam2 żeby mieć u=0,1

PS - Widzę że Adam M  i mat3006(wykonawca)  próbują ci to wytłumaczyć w ten sam sposób co ja.

----------


## adam_mk

Ja odniosłem się do Twojego pomysłu na zmianę fachu.
Jednorazowe dobre i tanie wykonanie jest realne, jak się zbiegnie kilka spraw kluczowych.
(Tobie, jak opisujesz, się zbiegły)
Stale i ciągle taką metodą daleko nie zajedziesz...

Ja też, jak czego nie mam - to sobie robię.
A że wiem jak i zwykle mam czym - to mi wychodzi.
Prąd sobie robię i teraz pracuję nad obniżeniem kosztu wytworzenia...
Gaz chyba niedługo sobie zacznę robić...
Nad fotowoltaiką poważnie dumam...
O buforach to wiesz. Zaczynam łazić jak pies koło jatki wokół baniaczka ze 30m3, co sobie niepotrzebny w krzakach leży...
Jakbym miał sobie to wszystko kupić - to tyle kasy razem dawno już nie widziałem, ile musiałoby to kosztować.

Nie święci garnki lepią!
Wiele się da "tymi ręcami".
Ale...
Zwykle są to rozwiązania dedykowane, jednorazowe.
Zwykle też doskonalsze od komercyjnych, z taśmy.

Adam M.

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Widzę ale tylko niedowiarków i coś mi się sławny cytat przypomina: "Nikt nam nie wmówi, że białe jest białe, a czarne jest czarne."
> Nie wiem co kto mi chce wytłumaczyć i po co. Konkurencja robi swoje a ja nikomu w biznes nie zaglądam, gość oferuje usługę, ja ją kupuję i jak mówiłem, sam przekonam się jak wyjdzie i sam ewent. stracę. Jak zaczynałem budowę też miałem oferty na SSO od sasa do lasa a wybrałem (i jestem zadowolony) nie najtańszą ale i tak stanowiącą 1/3 najdroższej.


ja też miałem oferty za  SSO za 48ty a znalazłem ekię  za 30 tys i jestem na max-a zadowolony ......no dobra ale masz już  zrobione to ocieplenie 40cm pianki za mniej niż 50zł czy nie? podaj chłopie jakieś konkrety a nie wypisujesz że masz piankę za 1,3zł za m2(cena wraz z natryskiem)....   kto ci ją będzie kladł - Pan Henio łopatą??   forum jest po to żeby przedstawiać konkrety!!


kszhu.int poznajesz swój post -------

".......Chyba nie do końca - ja piszę konkrety a Ty te swoje nie wiadomo co.
Piszę, że bzdurą jest traktowanie zużycia prądu na cele "bytowe" jako energii grzewczej (nawet żarowa żarówka nie daje tyle ciepła ile pobiera energii) i tylko tyle......"

dla sprostowania wpis z wikopidii http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C5%BBar%C3%B3wka

 ....Żarówka wykorzystuje ok. 5% energii na światło widzialne, a reszta energii jest tracona w emisji ciepła....



widać że nie tylko w tym wątku "mącisz"  "ściemniasz"   my tu takich nie lubimy!!

----------


## mar1982kaz

jak ocieplisz już tą pianką za 1,3zł za m2 to wklej zdjecia i fakturkę wraz z certyfikatami bo narazie się okazuje że nie tylko na tym wątku ściemniasz...... wiesz, troche podzwoniłem i czeka caly czas na tą firmę która ci ten natrysk wykona i da gwarancję!!!

----------


## vega1

nie kapuje czemu tak siedliście na człowieka. Drogo źle, tanio źle.

----------


## vega1

a moim zdaniem wykonawcy ociepleń z pianki to zdziercy. Przykro mi. Nie poradzę że tak myślę. Zaraz wyjdzie, że 5 inwestorów się skrzyknie, kupią wspólnie maszynę, zrobią sobie natrysk za darmo i jeszcze sprzedadzą po wszystkim ten natryskiwacz. 
Podsumować dyskusję można krótko. Pianka to towar ekskluzywny, zarezerwowany dla tłustych portfeli. Nie można go porównywać z wełną bo jest zupełnie inny. Niestety cena sprawia że dostęp do tego typu ocieplenia jest dla większości nie do przyjęcia. Co z kolei czyni ten materiał gorszym od wełny bo skoro można podobnie a duuuużo taniej to sorry. Ja biedny i wybieram styro+wełna. 
Ale będę miał piankę... między oknami  :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## mat3006

> a moim zdaniem wykonawcy ociepleń z pianki to zdziercy. Przykro mi. Nie poradzę że tak myślę. Zaraz wyjdzie, że 5 inwestorów się skrzyknie, kupią wspólnie maszynę, zrobią sobie natrysk za darmo i jeszcze sprzedadzą po wszystkim ten natryskiwacz. 
> Podsumować dyskusję można krótko. Pianka to towar ekskluzywny, zarezerwowany dla tłustych portfeli. Nie można go porównywać z wełną bo jest zupełnie inny. Niestety cena sprawia że dostęp do tego typu ocieplenia jest dla większości nie do przyjęcia. Co z kolei czyni ten materiał gorszym od wełny bo skoro można podobnie a duuuużo taniej to sorry. Ja biedny i wybieram styro+wełna. 
> Ale będę miał piankę... między oknami


 No właśnie !!! Mnie też to oburza, że goście chcą zarabiać !!! Zamiast tak jak mechanicy po kosztach części zamiennych, piekarze wedle cen mąki a fryzjerzy za zaostrzenie nożyczek ! Jak to tak ?

 Czas najwyższy zaorganizować grupę na forum i jak to Kolega sugeruje, wespół wzespół, we własnem zakresie... Kompresor z Lidla, aparat natryskowy z Mango i dynamo z napędem rowerowym. No i koniecznie serce zestawu: trzepaczka do piany z wyprzedaży w AGD !!!


Nie pianka towarem luksusowym tylko Kolegi myślenie Dosiowym, ot co ! Ile ta róznica w całości kosztów inwestycji wyniesie ? Zrobienie dobrej izolacji "na zawsze" , bez konieczności wracania  do niej to za dużo ? Luksus...? Tak ! Jak sobię pomyslę, ze inne rzeczy mogłyby być tak trwałe to myślę, że prawdziwy luksus to : zrobić i zapomnieć ! 

Nie chce mi się wypisywać kilku innych rzeczy które są "prawie" takie same a kosztują duuużo taniej. Po kilku latach okazuje się, że sa duuuużo ale w drugą stronę a "prawie" robi wielką różnicę.

----------


## adam_mk

Warto w Google wpisać "spisek żarówkowy" i poczytać.
Pianki jakby się z tego wyłamywały.
Jeszcze nie wymyślili jak mają się same spier.. trzy dni po gwarancji...
 :Lol: 
Ale pewnie ostro nad tym pracują! 
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol: 

Adam M.

----------


## mat3006

> Nie przesadzałbym, w zasadzie to po prostu wolny rynek, na którym podaż jeszcze nie nadąża za dobrze podsycanym popytem.
> Ale w drugą stronę też bym nie przesadzał. Jasne, że trzeba zarabiać ale bez przesady, okres zwrotu z inwestycji powinien być realny dla obu stron.


Wybacz Kolego, ale nie masz pojęcia o skali kosztów. Uruchomienia, stałych, zmiennych i związanych z realizacją ( w tym nieprzewidzianych ). Wiem, że kuszące jest tak proste liczenie jakie zaprezentowałeś i , niestety, w pułapkę tak dalece życzeniowej kalkulacji wpada wielu. Ja, od kilkunastu lat dosyć, biegle posługuję się arkuszami kalkulacyjnymi i wolę czasem nie wysyłać brygady niż "zarabiac" wedle takiego, radosnego kalkulowania  :smile: 
A Tobie życzę powodzenia w tak organizowanym natrysku pianki. Będzie potrzebne  :smile:  

 O jedno Cię proszę. Dopuszczając, oczywiście stricte, hipotetyczną możliwość, że coś pójdzie nie tak, nie uciekaj się do potępiania technologii jako takiej, OK ? Niestety, z reguły tak to jest najczęściej  :sad:

----------


## owp

> Wybacz Kolego, ale nie masz pojęcia o skali kosztów. Uruchomienia, stałych, zmiennych i związanych z realizacją ( w tym nieprzewidzianych ). Wiem, że kuszące jest tak proste liczenie jakie zaprezentowałeś i , niestety, w pułapkę tak dalece życzeniowej kalkulacji wpada wielu.(


Wybacz, ale mam wrażenie, że często budowlańcom wydaje się, że tylko oni prowadzą firmy, cała reszta świata nie ma o tym pojęcia. Ja nie wnikam ile kto zarabia, ale wiadomo, że na niektórych produktach jest marża niska, na innych wysoka, za iPhone'a kupisz 2 Samsungi, choć koszty mają podobne (widać to zresztą w relacji dochodów i przychodów) i nic w tym dziwnego. Tylko po co pisać, że jest inaczej?
Najbardziej mnie wkurzają budowlańcy, którzy przy negocjacjach marudzą - zus, podatki, pensje... A co mnie to obchodzi? A potem po robocie jeszcze mówią, 'a może tak bez fakturki...?'

----------


## plusfoto

> wytłumacz dlaczego janciownik po 5 latach od natrysku pianki ma sobie łatać szpary i dziury do czego się przyznał po zdjęciach z kamery termowizyjnej ??
> post nr16
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post5494869


Zwróciłeś uwagę na to jaką pianę położył? Przecież to normalne i było do przewidzenia.
A my tutaj rozmawiamy o innej piance

----------


## plusfoto

Czyli w/g Ciebie każda nowa technologia jest delikatnie mówiąc g....o warta bo nie ma odnośnika do 10, 50 czy 100 lat.? Chociaż pewnie znajdzie się gdzieś w internecie choć może nie w naszym kraju jakieś odnośniki. Można będzie wtedy udowodnić zarówno że wełna jak i pianka są nic nie warte jeśli skupimy się na złych przykładach (czytaj spieprzonej robocie) jak i że jest super jeśli skupimy się na dobrze wykonanej pracy.

----------


## Lobo_M

> No to jak w końcu jest ND mpoplaw ? Kolejny z przykładów się sypie albo jest nie na temat a ten to nawet się buntuje 
> Pytanie do Lobo_M: czy to ocieplenie jest wykonane w połaci dachowej ? Bo o takim jest dyskusja. Jeżel tak to w jaki sposób.
>  ... Ciekawie się rozwija, pozwolę sobie szerzej odpowiedzieć bo dopiero co wróciłem


Stop plaski, parterowka

----------


## plusfoto

Myślę że dyskusja tutaj poszła nie w tą stronę co trzeba bo jeden drugiemu stara się udowodnić że wełna albo piana jest be. A nie oto chodzi przynajmniej moim zdaniem. Zarówno jeden jak i drugi sposób jest dobry i spełni swoje zadanie jeśli montaż jest zrobiony *prawidłowo* a tu niestety muszę się zgodzić z mat że przy wełnie dużo łatwiej o błąd niż przy pianie. Osobną kwestią jest cena zarówno jednej jak i drugiej metody. A stwierdzenia typu kto bogatemu zabroni lub że wełna jest lepsza bo taniej wyjdzie czy tym podobne są zupełnie bez sensu. Ja już dawno przecież stwierdziłem i to chyba tutaj że gdyby nie cena zaporowa piany to za kilka lat nikt by nie wiedział co to wełna bo pomimo że efekt może być taki sam to przy pianie 1/3 roboty oraz mniejsza możliwość spieprzenia czegoś.

----------


## plusfoto

Już to mówiłem. Przy wełnie trzeba się *postarać aby zrobić dobrze* a przy pianie trzeba się *postarać aby spieprzyć*

----------


## mat3006

> Zwróciłeś uwagę na to jaką pianę położył? Przecież to normalne i było do przewidzenia.
> A my tutaj rozmawiamy o innej piance


 A zwróciłeś uwagę kto napisał tego posta ? Przecież to normalne ( w tym przypadku ! ) i było do przewidzenia  :smile: 
 Ja już stwierdziłem, że szkoda czasu na sprawdzanie załączanych linków. Jak zwykle ni z gruchy ni z pietruchy...

----------


## mat3006

> Zwróciłeś uwagę na to jaką pianę położył? Przecież to normalne i było do przewidzenia.
> A my tutaj rozmawiamy o innej piance





> tam troszeczkę wyżej padła teza że w natrysku pianki jest wiele niuansów i spieprzyć można bardzo wiele bardzo łatwo, chociażby robiąc to w niskiej temperaturze, tak więc podsumowując, nie ma żadnych dowodów że pianka jest lepsza, są tylko dowody że jest droższa, czyli _skoro nie widać różnicy to po co przepłacać_ ??


U Dosi forma jak zwykle. Podsumowanie paluszki lizać  :wink: 
Tak trzymać !  :smile:

----------


## mat3006

> O welnie, mój niemiecki pracodawca daje inwestorowi 50lat gwarancji pisemnej  na układana między innymi moimi rączkami wełnę i paroizolacje .
> Pa, pa na nowy 2013 .


A mogę prosić o link do treści tej gwarancji ?

----------


## lukasza

Panowie, amerykance lubią takie zestawienia cena/jakość. Tutaj tak trzeba to rozstrzygać. Można udowodnić, iż pianka kładziona w odpowiednich warunkach będzie lepsza od wełny, bez problemu. Można też tą "lepszość" jakoś wycenić. Dla mnie indywidualnie, pianka jest np: 2 razy lepsza od wełny. Za to w cenie jest z 4 razy dorższa niż wełna (ta cena ok 150 zł za 40 cm i U ok 0,0 :cool: , czyli w w sumie w kategorii jakość/cena pianka jest 2 x gorsza. 

Ale spokojnie, nie minie 5 lat jak piana będzie 2 razy tańsza, spokojnie jakoś się znajdą wykonawcy z maszynami w tej samej cenie itp ale taniej - rynek da sobie z tym radę, cena będzie spadać wraz z popularnością.

Ocena jest moja indywidualna, proszę ewentualnie o korekcję lub podanie cen za piankę jak coś się zmieniło, nie doczytałem. Mnie pianka nie boli, pewnie jak bym się za 5 czy 8 lat budował to bym wybrał piankę, a pianka będzie wtedy takim  wymysłem jak dziś ja daję 22cm grafitu na ściany (żadna rewelacja). Boli mnie za to jak inni inwestorzy zachwyceni pianką, nie odpowiedzialnymi handlowcami dają taką piankę na mokre więźby dachowe, w rożnych temperaturach aplikacji piany i się jeszcze chwalą, że oni mają 15 cm między 18 cm krokwiami i jak to ładnie teraz idzie kładzenia k-g (a już z 3 razy pisałem jakie to mostki z więźby i ile to ma m2 w powierzchni dachu). Ba i jeszcze z pół roku temu czy rok temu na forum byli wykonawcy chwalący takie podejście.

----------


## plusfoto

FlashBack a możesz powiedzieć na ile twój pracodawca wycenia sobie tą robotę? Żeby była jasność nie pytam ile tobie płaci.

----------


## vega1

> Panowie, amerykance lubią takie zestawienia cena/jakość. Tutaj tak trzeba to rozstrzygać. Można udowodnić, iż pianka kładziona w odpowiednich warunkach będzie lepsza od wełny, bez problemu. Można też tą "lepszość" jakoś wycenić. Dla mnie indywidualnie, pianka jest np: 2 razy lepsza od wełny. Za to w cenie jest z 4 razy dorższa niż wełna (ta cena ok 150 zł za 40 cm i U ok 0,0, czyli w w sumie w kategorii jakość/cena pianka jest 2 x gorsza. 
> 
> Ale spokojnie, nie minie 5 lat jak piana będzie 2 razy tańsza, spokojnie jakoś się znajdą wykonawcy z maszynami w tej samej cenie itp ale taniej - rynek da sobie z tym radę, cena będzie spadać wraz z popularnością.


tak jak już pisałem. Zdziercy i tyle. Ale tak jak piszesz. Wraz z wzrostem popularności, cena będzie spadać.

----------


## mat3006

> To chyba oczywiste, że nigdy nie będzie miał cieplej jeśli ma takie samy parametry prawidłowo zainstalowanej wełny jak parametry hipotetycznej piany. *Co rozumiesz pod pojęciem parametry ? Oprócz lambdy ( której ?)i grubości jest jeszcze kilka innych, nie mniej istotnych.*
>  Cała wyższość piany polega na tym co już napisano - wełnę łatwo "zepsuć" (przede wszystkim przedmuchy i wilgotnienie) a piankę nie bardzo
> *w tym problem, że wełny nie trzeba "zepsuć", ona po prostu tak ma !*
> no i jak dla mnie wełna skalna jest cięższa (choć szklana już nie). 
> *Wełna o, w miarę porównywalnym do pianki, oporze powietrznym jest o wielokrotnie cięższa od pianki ( prawie dwudziestokrotnie  )*
> Natomiast największym minusem pianki jest jej podatność na ogień (mówi się, że są one samogasnące lub nie rozprzestrzeniające ognia ale do wełny im daleko) i dlatego jak pisał *Lobo_M* warto mieć choćby zraszacze przeciwpożarowe koło tej pianki.
> *Nie zaszkodzi ale niby po co ? Jak się przepali i posypie płyta g/k to dalej juz praktycznie bez znaczenia*.


Pozdrowienia  :smile:

----------


## owp

Mpoplaw - bądź sprawiedliwy, nie wiem jak jest przy piance, ale moi od wełny jak robili, to musiałem im palcem pokazywać co do poprawki i czemu folie na łączeniach ścianek działowych, a byli polecani na forum. I tak nie jestem pewny jak zrobili. R&K nie jest typowym inwestorem. Chyba na zdrowy rozsądek można powiedzieć, że w przypadku pianki nie trzeba być tak starannym. Choć po analizie stron to też dobrze nie wygląda - dużo poleca zamkniętokomórkową i generalnie jest chaos informacyjny, 'goły' inwestor może utopić dużo kasy w dziadowską izolację...

----------


## mat3006

> Nie pisz w czyichś postach bo się nie da na to łatwo odpisać.
> 
> _Co rozumiesz pod pojęciem parametry ?_
> Lambda mnie nie obchodzi a zależy mi na U więc dobieram odp. grubość, reszta to opór dyfuzyjny, powietrza, sorpcja wilgoci.
> 
> _w tym problem, że wełny nie trzeba "zepsuć", ona po prostu tak ma !_
> Mi chodzi o to, że często wełna jest niedokładnie ułożona i pozostawione są szpary; z drugiej strony widziałem też wełnę powciskaną tak, że tworzyła jednolitą, zbitą i dobrze przenoszącą energię masę. W piance raczej to nie wystąpi.
> 
> _Wełna o, w miarę porównywalnym do pianki, oporze powietrznym jest o wielokrotnie cięższa od pianki ( prawie dwudziestokrotnie )_
> ...


Dziękuję za konkretne odpowiedzi na konkretne pytania. Jednakże muszę podrążyć  :smile: 
Ad. parametry:
Jakie konkretnie masz na myśli wełny mineralne ( nazwy handlowe ?) które mają takie same lub zbliżone do pianki np. Icynene parametry: oporu powietrznego i sorpcji wilgoci. Lambda pianki i deklarowana lambda wełenek oraz opór dyfuzyjny są zbliżone lub porównywalne.
Ad przewiewów:
Nie odnoszę się do skandalicznie złego wykonawstwa izolacji wełnianych. Zbliżone do doskonałości będzie miało ok. 3-4 % nieszczelności ( sorki ale to dane US, w Polsce nie są prowadzone takie badania, a szkoda ) i za każdy procent ( załącznik do polskiej normy ! ) powinieneś pogorszyć lambdę o 10 %. Każdy procent zawilgocenia to juz dwukrotnie większe straty. To nie jest opis spartolonej roboty. To jest opis ideału  :smile: 
Jak wygląda polski standard pozostawiam dla wyobraźni.
Ad. wełny szklanej: 
Czy mogę prosic o przykład wełny szklanej o porównywanym oporze powietrznym bo po prostu go nie znam. Faktycznie wełna szklana jest lżejsza od skalnej.
Ad gryzoni:
Obawiałbym się ich obecności w przypadku wełny. Piankę omijają.

Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## Jacekss

przy układaniu wełny trzeba przestrzegać paru ważnych reguł i tyle.. przede wszystkim dokładność wykonania
jak wiadomo u nas na budowach spece z robotą się spieszą, idą na skróty.. stąd i zdarzają się wpadki

----------


## plusfoto

> u nas na budowach spece z robotą się spieszą, idą na skróty.. stąd i zdarzają się wpadki


Będzie niepopularne to co napiszę ale co mi tam:
Spieszą się a co za tym idzie robią niezbyt dokładnie bo robią coraz taniej a na ZUS, podatki, wypłaty trzeba zarobić, więc roboty trzeba nabrać sporo aby na wszystko starczyło - czas goni. Podnieść ceny za bardzo nie mogą bo inaczej pan Józek i spółka którzy robią na lewo i nic nie płacą zgarną całą robotę. Żeby była jasność sprawa dotyczy nie tylko branży budowlanej.
A nasza natura niestety jest taka że 90 % ludzi zwraca uwagę na cenę a jkość to jakoś tam będzie. Ilu z nas mówi panie zrób pan może bez faktury. Ci co chcą zrobić wszystko legalnie z FV i pełną dokumentacją to są dla większości idioci i nieudacznicy.

----------


## Jacekss

bo tu ktoś stosuje czarny marketing, demonizuje wełnę żeby wynieść na wyżyny piankę  :wink:

----------


## vega1

właśnie dlatego była mokra. Bo nie miała gdzie ta woda odparować. Wełna zawsze wilgoć pociągnie. Ale jak nie ma gdzie ujść...

----------


## lukasza

> Nie odnoszę się do skandalicznie złego wykonawstwa izolacji wełnianych. Zbliżone do doskonałości będzie miało ok. 3-4 % nieszczelności ( sorki ale to dane US, w Polsce nie są prowadzone takie badania, a szkoda ) i za każdy procent ( załącznik do polskiej normy ! ) powinieneś pogorszyć lambdę o 10 %. Każdy procent zawilgocenia to juz dwukrotnie większe straty. To nie jest opis spartolonej roboty. To jest opis ideału 
> Pozdrawiam


daj link do badań w USA, bo najważniejsza odpowiedź jest czy te dane o 4% dotyczą 1 czy 2 warstw, jaka technika montażu i czy przewidziano w tym udział paroizolacji. W weekend bym sprawdził
... bo wiesz jakby to dotyczyło 1 warstwy to ja mam dach 120m2. Niech będzie 4% nieszczelności = 4,8m2. Dalej mam 2 warstwę, czyli na krzyż tych nieszczelności będzie 4% z 4,8m2 czyli 0,192m2, no a ja sądzę, że mam 3% nieszczelności czyli 0,10m2 - to będzie tyle samo co odpęknięcie pianki w 2-3 miejscach

----------


## mar1982kaz

> daj link do badań w USA, bo najważniejsza odpowiedź jest czy te dane o 4% dotyczą 1 czy 2 warstw, jaka technika montażu i czy przewidziano w tym udział paroizolacji. W weekend bym sprawdził
> ... bo wiesz jakby to dotyczyło 1 warstwy to ja mam dach 120m2. Niech będzie 4% nieszczelności = 4,8m2. Dalej mam 2 warstwę, czyli na krzyż tych nieszczelności będzie 4% z 4,8m2 czyli 0,192m2, no a ja sądzę, że mam 3% nieszczelności czyli 0,10m2 - to będzie tyle samo co odpęknięcie pianki w 2-3 miejscach


jak można zrobić w dachu 4% nieszczelności???? przy jednej warstwie??, przecież wychodzi że co metr jest szczelina 4cm!!!!!  no chyba że ślepi układali tą wełnę! Przecież to logiczne że jak upychasz wełnę np między krokwie to jak masz między nimi odległość 70cm to wełne tniesz na 72-73cm i dajesz na wcisk, tak samo drugą warstwę.... Przecież to żadna filozofia i nawet laik sobie z tym poradzi. Osobiście ukladałem  u siebie wełnę i na prawdę żeby coś spiep.... to trzeba to zrobić specjalnie! Nie rozumiem czemu  wszyscy podchodzą do tematu układanie wełny jakby to była jakaś kosmiczna technologia wymagająca  chirurgicznej precyzji.

----------


## mat3006

> Z sensem - zamienili na płyty PUR i może dalej się lać choć dach nie jest płaski (jakiś tam niewielki kąt ma).
> Pianka zamkn.-kom. może być stale zalewana, otwarto już chyba nie ale czy będzie się zachowywać jak wełna to wątpię.
> 
> EDIT: ogólnie mam na myśli ten plus, że piana albo nie zamoknie albo jak zamoknie to wyschnie a nie będzie do wymiany jak w większości wełna


Najbardziej paradne jest to, że za recenzowanie jaki przykład jest na temat jaki nie, wziął się ten którego przykłady nie mają totalnie żadnego związku z tematem. Nie mając elemantarnej wiedzy i doświadczenia już postawił diagnozę !
 Moim zdaniem ten przykład może mieć więcej wspólnego z dyskutowanym tematem niż się _wirtualnemu specowi_  wydaje.
Mam pytanie w tej konkretnie sprawie. Czy odkrywka i usuwanie *wełnorostów* miało charakter miejscowy czy była przeprowadzona na większości lub całości ścian tego marketu ?

----------


## mat3006

No to raczej diagnozy o przeciekaniu dachu ( na całym obwodzie ?!?! ) można włożyć do segregatora "Bzdury".
 Opisane zjawisko jest klasycznym przykładem właściwości wełny dodatkowo pogorszone zastosowaniem w nieprawidłowym układzie , dzięki czemu wystąpiła typowa pętla przyczynowo-skutkowa :
*Bardzo mały opór powietrzny w wełnie doprowadza do swobodnej konwekcji pomiędzy okładzinami*. Ogrzane od wewnętrznej strony powietrze, w formie ustabilizowanej, pionowej pętli konwekcyjnej dociera do okładziny zimnej gdzie gwałtownie się ochładza i "wyrasza", zwłaszcza na nieprzepuszczalnej i podatnej na kondensację blasze. Rozpocznie się przede wszystkim w górnej części paneli, tam gdzie cieplejsze powietrze jest zmuszone, parciem następującego od dołu, do przejścia na zimną stronę. Po oddaniu ciepła i wykropleniu wilgoci, powietrze powędruje do dołu, wywołując efekt samonapędzanego wiru, pętli. Proces ten może występować dodatkowo nawet w lecie ( wtedy w przeciwnym kierunku, na wewnętrznej blasze), jeżeli pojawi się gradient skierowany w druga stronę, wskutek np. włączenia klimatyzacji. Zawilgocenie wełny sprzyja jeszcze szybszemu przewodzeniu ( kondukcji ) ciepła od okładziny ciepłej ( wewnętrznej ) do zimnej co skutkuje zwiększeniem gradientu pomiędzy stronami blachy zewnętrznej. Przyrost zawilgocenia przyśpiesza co powoduje zwiększenie ( nawet dwukrotne ) ciężaru wełny. Powoduje to wystąpienie obsuwania się jej na całej wysokości lub, jeżeli jest dzielona, segmentami. Pojawiają się coraz większe, poziome szpary i przestrzenie, w których konwekcja "szaleje". Proces przyśpiesza. Brak możliwości jaką stwarzałaby membrana , przynajmniej cześciowego osuszania wełny , powoduje pełne zamoczenie,  teoretycznej, termoizolacji jaką jest w tym układzie wełna.
 Wiem , że niektórym nie pasuje do ich tezy, informacja o wadach wełny i najchętniej zwaliliby na dach, cieknącą rurkę i.t.p. ale prawda jest taka, że podobny proces zachodzi, w mniejszym stopniu dzięki zastosowaniu membrany, w Waszych dachach.
10 lat ? To i tak długo...
Zostawiam Kolegom rozważania czy przykład był na temat  :smile:

----------


## owp

> i jakich rachunków za CO w związku z tym się spodziewasz ?? to co masz u siebie spowoduje sodomę i gomorę i będziesz płacił CO po 2tyś zł/miesiąc czy raczej 2tyś/rok ?? bo *mat3006* mąci w gołych inwestorach wszystkimi możliwymi plagami egipskimi, że 1% wilgoci w wełnie to 2 razy wyższy rachunek za CO, plus do tego jeszcze przewiew 1% większy to 10% gorsza lambda deklarowana, no i jego sztandarowy bajer że po 6 latach wełna znika, i że jakiś jego klient ma po natrysku pianką 5m3 gazu na dobę oszczędności co dla nas jest kompletną abstrakcją by my tutaj łącznie na całe zużycie mamy 2-3,5m3/dobę


Nie wiem, jak będzie u mnie, mam nadzieję, że będę bliżej opcji 2tys/rok  :smile: 
Ale na uwagę o słabym wykonawstwie w zakresie układania wełny, podałeś przykład kogoś, kto zadbał, żeby było bardzo dobrze zrobione.
A że mat podaje jakieś dane z kosmosu to ja widzę.
Ciekaw jestem, czy ktoś ma płyty PUR na dachu skośnym  :smile:  Chyba drożej by to wyszło niż piana...

----------


## mat3006

> A że mat podaje jakieś dane z kosmosu to ja widzę.
>  .


Które to niby dane sa z kosmosu ? O korektach lambdy deklarowanej z powodu nieszczelności i zawilgocenia ? Poszukaj sobie w polskiej normie a konkretnie w ząłącznikach.
To, że manipulcje i przeinaczenia stosowane jako naturalny język wypowiedzi jednego ND mogą być skutecznym sposobem brylowania na forum, potwierdza Twój post. Ostatni raz przypominam, że stwierdziłem iż *prawdopodobienstwo wystąpienia procesu* istotnego pogarszania właściwości wełny oceniam na 100 % a czas tego procesu, na podstawie osobistych doświadczeń oceniam na 6 lat ( czasem to nawet 2-3 lata a czasem 10, zależy od stopnia błędów i intensywności eksploatacji)
Prosze zatem o określenie które to dane są z kosmosu ?

----------


## owp

Mat - ja tu nie jestem po to, żeby toczyć jakieś wojny z kimkolwiek i z zainteresowaniem czytam Twoje posty "informacyjne" nt. pianki, ale jak popadasz w fantazję to staram się nie brać tego na poważnie. Przeczytaj swoje przedostatnie zdanie, czy jest szansa, żeby było prawdziwe? Gdzie tu logika?

----------


## mat3006

> Przeczytaj swoje przedostatnie zdanie, czy jest szansa, żeby było prawdziwe? Gdzie tu logika?


 Bardzo dobre pytanie. Logiki tu za dużo nie ma. Ale takie mam, po prostu, doświadczenia z natury. Rzeczywiste a nie wirtualne  :wink:  Wielu innych, dotykających problemu osobiście a nie przez szybkę monitora ma podobne zdanie. Zdarzą się oczywiście fachowcy twierdzący coś przeciwnego. Ja wypowiedziałem swoje zdanie, oparte na autopsji, do czego mam chyba prawo ? 
 Wymagania wobec izolacji ostro rosną a technologia tradycyjna nie nadąża za nimi.

----------


## vega1

piana jest duuużo lepsza.. Niestety jej cena sprawia, że jest niedostępna. Dlatego ja bym uważał z takim szacowaniem procentowym. To nie ma sensu.

----------


## mat3006

> piana jest duuużo lepsza.. Niestety jej cena sprawia, że jest niedostępna. Dlatego ja bym uważał z takim szacowaniem procentowym. To nie ma sensu.


Ja już wypowiedziałem wczesniej swoje zdanie w tej kwestii.  I akurat szacowanie wyższości ma wymierne znaczenie przy rozpatrywaniu którą technologię ewentualnie wybrać, uwzględniając zarazem różnicę w kosztach. 

 Może mnie przywoływać ( byle bez namolnego przekręcania ) N.D. ale w pełni świadom twierdzę, że wykonanie izolacji z pianki otwartokomorowej grubości 20 cm jest równoważne 35 cm. wełny mineralnej. Co do trwałości i cech indywidualnych pianek różnych producentów nie będę zajmował stanowiska bo nie znam ich na tyle ( lambda to tylko jeden i to wcale nie najwazniejszy parametr ). Moje zdanie dotyczy tzw. pianki wiodącej ( nota bene pioniera tej technologii ). Wiem, że za chwilę wróci dyskusja o lambdzie, wzorach i U i itd itp.  
Ja tak zrobiłem u siebie i wszystkim przyjaciołom i znajomym królika mówię to samo. Izolacja o gr. 20-25 cm pianki jest wystarczająca w większości przypadków.

----------


## mat3006

Dla większości jest jednak jasne, że poziom oszczędności zależy od...? Stanu początkowego czyli poziomu zużycia przed remontem. Wszyscy to rozumieją a ND nie !
Porównywanie domków wielkości wyrośniętych mieszkań do domu dwukondygnacyjnego o powierzchni dachu 270 m2 to jak mędrkowanie co i dlaczego spali więcej benzyny ; Fiat Panda czy Hammer.

Cóż wszyscy to rozumieją ale ND mędrkuje , podsyłając kolejne przykłady ni z gruchy ni z pietruchy i wciskając swoje niewyszukane insynuacje..
Wszyscy również rozumieją że przytoczony przykład hali jest jak najbardziej "na temat" bo drastycznie obrazuje zjawisko z dziedziny fizyki budowli z niechlubnym udziałem wełny. Wszyscy ale nie ND. Fizyka budowli to nie dział Wychowania Fizycznego.
Było to moje ostatnie odniesienie się do wypowiedzi ND.
P.S. To jest w sumie godne pozazdroszczenia z jaką łatwością można sobie *"policzyć"* tak jak w przypadku ND. Wszyscy, poza ND, wiedzą, że rzeczywiste zużycie energii dla celów grzewczych jest wypadkową tak wielu zastosowanych rozwiązań i technologi ( fundament, ściany, strop lub dach, stolarka, systemy grzewcze,systemy wentylacji z odzyskiem, sposób organizacji przestrzeni zgodnie z zasadami biernymi itp, itd ) oraz sposobu i intensywności eksploatacji ( komfort cieplny, ilość użytkowników, wielkość budynku itp ) że diagnozowanie z *autorytetem* bożka na forum, że: ... kolego, jak zastosujesz wełnę takiej grubości to będziesz miał takie zużycie a jeżeli nie to takie.... Taką łatwość naturalną mają albo zmutowane krzyżówki SuperSpeca z SuperMózgiem albo .... ( powstrzymam się ale ciśnie się nieeleganckie słowo ). Trochę pokory... a jeżeli tego nie staje to więcej rzeczywistej wiedzy.

----------


## Duży Boban

> Kiedyś wiele hal różnej maści było tak ocieplanych, teraz widzę, że w większości stosuje się tzw. płyty obornickie (PUR).


Producenci płyt warstwowych jakoś maja inne zdanie na temat ich budowy: "Płyta warstwowa to efektywny kosztowo, prefabrykowany element składający się z dwóch okładzin z blachy stalowej oraz rdzenia konstrukcyjno-izolacyjnego wykonanego z wełny mineralnej, poliuretanu lub styropianu".

----------


## Duży Boban

> Nie rozumiem? "Płyta obornicka


No przecież wystarczy wejść na strony kilku producentów płyt warstwowych żeby mieć pełną jasność, polecam.
Z mojej wybiórczej pamięci wygląda to tak, że najpierw były płyty z wypełnieniem z pianki a potem rozszerzali oferty na styro (cena) i wełnę (cena, ognioodporność).

----------


## mat3006

> Cyt.: "*Jeśli* 20cm pianki oraz 35cm wełny dają taki sam efekt"
> 
> Żeby mnie źle nie zrozumieć - jestem tylko drobnym inwestorkiem a nie zwolennikiem jednego lub drugiego rozwiązania i dla mnie znaczenie ma tylko jakość/cena bo to ja będę pod tym dachem mieszkał ze wszystkimi jego plusami i minusami ale też nie stać mnie na pałac.


Decydenci lub właściciele tego marketu, również , jak ND i reszta wyznawców Świętej Lambdy Deklarowanej , przyjęli zapewne, że lambda może nieco gorsza ale ta różnica w cenie !!! Robimy z wełny ! Taki sprawdzony i tani materiał ! _Skoro nie widać różnicy to po co przepłacać_. Ciekawe jak teraz to widzą. I jak wiele hal i marketów tak samo wykonanych przechodzi i będzie przechodzić to samo. Ciekawe czy zrozumieli teraz co to znaczy *myslenie dosiowe*  i ile prawdy jest w powiedzeniu : co tanie to drogie !

----------


## mat3006

> No przecież wystarczy wejść na strony kilku producentów płyt warstwowych żeby mieć pełną jasność, polecam.
> Z mojej wybiórczej pamięci wygląda to tak, że najpierw były płyty z wypełnieniem z pianki a potem rozszerzali oferty na styro (cena) i wełnę (cena, ognioodporność).


   Robią z wełny bo większość to klienci których wyłącznym kryterium jest cena i tyle. Nie będą mieli w ofercie to klient pójdzie do konkurencji. Projektant, którym rządzą normy i wzory wpisze co inwestor chce byle cyferki grały. Czasem determinują zastosowanie płyt w.m. warunki p.poż. ( sąsiedztwo itd ). Nie zmienia to faktu, że, zależnie od intensywności użytkowania i jakości wykonania taki wybór wyjdzie bokiem wcześniej czy później. Pytanie czy inwestora będzie to w ogóle "ruszać". Możliwe, że wielkość kosztów na ogrzanie jest dla niego na drugim, trzecim lub dalszym miejscu i dalej, w najlepsze będzie trwała _uprawa wełnorostów_. W tym przypadku, z reguły konstrukcja jest żelbet lub stal. Gdyby to było drewno to będziemy mieli _taką piękną katastrofę_

----------


## Duży Boban

Co to są wełnorosty?

----------


## mat3006

> Co to są wełnorosty?


Hehe... ładne, nie ? To jest wełna która jest długotrwale tak mokra że podczas demontażu przypomina wodorosty na plaży  :smile:

----------


## Duży Boban

I uważasz, że stosowanie wełny jest jednoznaczne z jej stałym zawilgoceniem?

----------


## mat3006

> I uważasz, że stosowanie wełny jest jednoznaczne z jej stałym zawilgoceniem?


Nie. Na tak sformułowane pytanie nie mogę odpowiedzieć twierdząco. Mogę stwierdzić, że prawdopodobieństwo wystąpienia zawilgocenia, zwiększone niewłaściwym czy wręcz fatalnym montażem, intensywnością eksploatacji lub błędami projektowymi jest duże.
Nie mam tu na myśli "przecieków" parowych od wewnątrz. Jeżeli wystąpią w znacznej ilości i wystarczająco długo to jest tzw. kaplica. i silne miejscowe a pożniej dzięki właściwościom wełny rozprzestrzeniające się zamoczenie.
Właściwości wełny i ogólnie izolacji porowatych o niskim i bardzo niskim oporze powietrznym, który determinuje podatność na konwekcję, wskazują , że jest to materiał o wysokim ryzyku wystąpienia zawilgocenia. Zapewne padnie argument o membranie paroprzepuszczalnej itd. 
Czy Koledzy uświadamiacie sobie, że akceptujecie w ten sposób układ fizyczny którego integralną część stanowi niemała ucieczka ciepła w formie odprowadzanej przez membranę wilgoci ?

----------


## gaw

Zdecydowanie wełna, zalety:
Jeżeli jest pomiędzy krokwiami daje lepsze środowisko dla drewna-bardzo istotne
Jest naprawdę niepalna, pianka w najlepszym razie tylko gaśnie po usunięciu źródła ognia to mało, gazy podczas spalania pianki bardzo trujące
Łatwa w montażu, w przypadku pianki i tak musisz mieć konstrukcje do zamontowania np. płyt gipsowych	
Rzeczywisty współczynnik przenikania ciepła podobny. Dobrze ocieplony dach to 30 cm wełny
Jedyny problem to konieczność zapewnienia szczelności od strony wewnętrznej ale to zawsze jest największy problem dachów skośnych

----------


## Duży Boban

> Jak cytujesz to nie wybiórczo - "płyta obornicka (*PUR*)" Na pewno są inne ale ja nie o tym


Przecież cytowałem dobrze. Napisałeś "Kiedyś wiele hal różnej maści było tak ocieplanych, teraz widzę, że w większości stosuje się tzw. płyty obornickie (PUR)."  i tak zacytowałem.

----------


## Duży Boban

> Nie ważne, mówię TYLKO I WYŁĄCZNIE o płytach z wypełnieniem PUR, które coraz częściej stanowią poszycie różnej maści hal.


A napisałeś tak jakby producenci płyt stosowali tylko i wyłącznie pianę PUR. 
Te płyty zresztą są zresztą produkowane od lat 70-tych ubiegłego wieku, takie bieda-budownictwo.

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Piana ma tylko jedną wadę - cena. Gdyby kosztowała tyle samo co wełna to ciekaw jestem ile osób by wybrało pianę a ile wełnę.


gdyby miała tą samą cenę to nie byłoby tego tematu - każdy by ją miał! ale niestety wychodzi trzy razy drożej, a w przypadku gdy ktoś układa sam wełnę to nawet 4 razy! co do ciepłoty to kazdy może sobie wyliczyć na podstawie parametrów wełny i piany która cieplejsza...... mi zawsze wychodziło podobnie..... i w moim przypadku żeby uzyskać parametry domu energoosczędnego potrzebowałbym jej tyle samo co wełny którą użyłem, czyli 30cm w skosach i 40cm w suficie.

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Temat jest też dlatego, że jedni uważają iż wełna jest lepsza od piany, abstrahując od ceny.


śledzą ten wątek od początku i raczej nie wpadło mi w oczy żeby ktoś napisał że wełna jest lepsza, natomiast sporo osób próbuje udowodnić że piana to taki magiczny materiał który przewyższa wełnę we wszystkim.... tylko że jakoś dowodów na to nie ma, nawet  są przedstawiane teorie że jest dwa razy cieplejsza chociaż producenci pianki podają współczynniki przenikania ciepła takie same jak wełny,  Wszystkie programy do robienia OZC jakoś też nie faworyzują piany, więc mamy albo spisek próbujący obalić piankę albo po prostu jest to materiał który  oferuje tę samą ciepłotę co wełna, tylko że za większą kasę.

----------


## miloszenko

> gdyby miała tą samą cenę to nie byłoby tego tematu - każdy by ją miał! ale niestety wychodzi trzy razy drożej, a w przypadku gdy ktoś układa sam wełnę to nawet 4 razy! co do ciepłoty to kazdy może sobie wyliczyć na podstawie parametrów wełny i piany która cieplejsza...... mi zawsze wychodziło podobnie..... i w moim przypadku żeby uzyskać parametry domu energoosczędnego potrzebowałbym jej tyle samo co wełny którą użyłem, czyli 30cm w skosach i 40cm w suficie.


Ja mam nedzne 16 cm piany otwartokomorkowej i jakos dom energooszczedny jest: dokladnie 5 litrowy. Samo U przegrody to nie wszystko, liczy sie dokladnosc wykonania i szczelnosc, po swoim domu zauwazam, iz wieksze znaczenie ma dokladnosc wykonania niz jakies kosmiczne U tu czy tam. Co z tego, ze w poddaszu mialby super U jesli okna mialbym zle zamontowane/podziurawione nawiewami ?

Cena piany niestety jest jaka jest, jesli komus zalezy na czasie i chce miec dosc szczelnie to piane polecam, jak ktos ma czas i liczy kazdy grosz niech kladzie te 30-40 cm welny, albo niech tych co klada poarzadnie przypilnuje.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## adam_mk

" Wszystkie programy do robienia OZC jakoś też nie faworyzują piany, więc mamy albo spisek próbujący obalić piankę albo po prostu jest to materiał który oferuje tę samą ciepłotę co wełna, tylko że za większą kasę. "

" natomiast sporo osób próbuje udowodnić że piana to taki magiczny materiał który przewyższa wełnę we wszystkim.... tylko że jakoś dowodów na to nie ma,"

Wszystkie programy OZC posługują się lambdą (bo coś przyjąć trzeba) a nie współczynnikiem hronodegradacji termoizolacji (bo nie został określony)
Opisują co będzie natychmiast po zainstalowaniu a nie to, co po latach.
Żeby TAKIE OZC zrobić to trzeba by pogadać z tymi bo burzą a nie z tymi co budują...

Miałem już kilka Sierek...
Fotel z jednej z nich stoi sobie zima-lato już kilka lat na dworze przed firmą (wypełniony pianą PUR)
Tak - wprost pod chmurką...
Nadal się "nadaje".
Ciekawe jaki by był, gdyby był wypełniony morską trawą albo innym podobnym materiałem...
Myślę, że wiem - jaki.

Poliuretany SĄ trwałe w czasie.

W tym wątku bijecie pianę gęsto przekładając ją watą...

Problem termoizolacji budynku można rozwiązać na kilka sposobów!
Lepiej, gorzej, drożej, taniej, mniej czy bardziej trwale czy solidnie...
Każdy sposób ma swoich "wyznawców", którzy są nieprzekonywalni.
Każdy budujący musi sam sobie coś wybrać.
Jest z czego!

Adam M.

----------


## vega1

> Świętej Lambdy Deklarowanej


proponuje: Święta Lambda Deklarowana® - opatentuj to idiotyczne stwierdzenie.

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Ja mam nedzne 16 cm piany otwartokomorkowej i jakos dom energooszczedny jest: dokladnie 5 litrowy. Samo U przegrody to nie wszystko, liczy sie dokladnosc wykonania i szczelnosc, po swoim domu zauwazam, iz wieksze znaczenie ma dokladnosc wykonania niz jakies kosmiczne U tu czy tam. Co z tego, ze w poddaszu mialby super U jesli okna mialbym zle zamontowane/podziurawione nawiewami ?
> 
> Cena piany niestety jest jaka jest, jesli komus zalezy na czasie i chce miec dosc szczelnie to piane polecam, jak ktos ma czas i liczy kazdy grosz niech kladzie te 30-40 cm welny, albo niech tych co klada poarzadnie przypilnuje.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Powiedziałbym nawet że dokładność wykonania ocieplenia nie jest ważna lecz najważniejsza! - dlatego całe ocieplenie domu (ściany,dach) wykonałem osobiście. Ale tak samo ważny jest parametr przenikania ciepła, możesz mieć mega szczelnie, bez żadnych mostków ale jak masz wysoki współczynnik przenikania ciepła danej przegrody to ta szczelność ci niewiele da! Mamy praktycznie takie same domki i takie same ocieplenie (oprócz dachu) i mi według OZC by asolt wyszedł domek 3-litrowy, co prawda na razie pale w kozie (4,5kw) więc nie mogę tych obliczeń zweryfikować ale założę się że jak byś miał 30-40cm dobrej wełny w dachu to spokojnie miałbyś 3-4 litrowca... no i jeszcze by ci zostało kaski na 2-3 sezony grzania.

----------


## miloszenko

Mowisz, ze poprawienie U jednej przegrody na drugim miejscu po przecinku zmniejszy zapotrzebowanie domu o 20-25 % ?

Jesli tak jest to jutro dokladam z 20 cm welny do mojej pianki  :big tongue: 

Nawet jaky tam U byloby 0 to by ten dom 3-litrowy nie byl.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Mowisz, ze poprawienie U jednej przegrody na drugim miejscu po przecinku zmniejszy zapotrzebowanie domu o 20-25 % ?
> 
> Jesli tak jest to jutro dokladam z 20 cm welny do mojej pianki 
> 
> Nawet jaky tam U byloby 0 to by ten dom 3-litrowy nie byl.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


być może masz racje.... sprawdzić można to tylko bawiąc się programem do OZC.... w twoim przypadku współczynnik U dachu to 0,2 u mnie jest 0,1(skos) i 0,09(sufit) więc teoretycznie o 100% cieplejszy, przez dach tracę 6,1% ciepła....więc raczej mało bo na przykład przez ściany 21,7%

----------


## miloszenko

> być może masz racje.... sprawdzić można to tylko bawiąc się programem do OZC.... w twoim przypadku współczynnik U dachu to 0,2 u mnie jest 0,1(skos) i 0,09(sufit) więc teoretycznie o 100% cieplejszy, przez dach tracę 6,1% ciepła....więc raczej mało bo na przykład przez ściany 21,7%


Ech, troche CI sie te obliczenia nie zgadzaja, jak juz to Twoj dach jest o 50 % cieplejszy, ew. moj od Twojego o 100 % zimniejszy, ale mniejsza o procenty. To wszystko o czym piszesz to sa zalozenia, udowodnij mi, ze zejscie z U dachu do 0.1 przyniesie mi wyierne korzyscy (wymierne w sytuacji, ze za 1800 zl rocznie grzeje CO i CWU).

Pozdrawiam

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Ech, troche CI sie te obliczenia nie zgadzaja, jak juz to Twoj dach jest o 50 % cieplejszy, ew. moj od Twojego o 100 % zimniejszy, ale mniejsza o procenty. To wszystko o czym piszesz to sa zalozenia, udowodnij mi, ze zejscie z U dachu do 0.1 przyniesie mi wyierne korzyscy (wymierne w sytuacji, ze za 1800 zl rocznie grzeje CO i CWU).
> 
> Pozdrawiam


tu nie chodzi o to o ile % będziesz płacił mniej, może wyjść tak że w twoim przypadku wyjdzie 100-200zł mniej, ale o fakt że na przykład w moim przypadku koszt wełny to około 3700zł (kładłem sam) i mam za to u=0,1  żeby mieć te same parametry co mam teraz to potrzebuję pianki za około 12.000zł ( takie miałem wyceny między innymi od jednego z forumowiczów, było to rok temu), mam współczynnik domu pasywnego i  8000zł w kieszeni....... i  nie zrozum mnie źle, bo wcale nie neguję piany (sam byłem mocno zainteresowany natryskiem) po prostu nie mogę się nie wtrącać gdy widzę jak sprzedawcy mącą w głowach inwestorów i kłamią w żywe oczy twierdząc że 15cm piany=30cm wełny, i wszelki te głupoty że przy wełnie jest zimno itd itd mnie denerwują, sam przecież wiesz że są osoby na tym forum mający wełnę  i płacący po 1000zł za grzanie.

----------


## miloszenko

No te osoby co placa 1000 to maja tej welny czasem i 40-45 cm, ja bym chcial zobaczyc taki dom jak moj, ktory ma 25 cm i wtedy bym wiedzial co lepsze, bo to, ze 15 cm welny nijak nie da sie porownac z 15 cm piany to oczywiste.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## lukasza

> Ja mam nedzne 16 cm piany otwartokomorkowej i jakos dom energooszczedny jest: dokladnie 5 litrowy. Samo U przegrody to nie wszystko, liczy sie dokladnosc wykonania i szczelnosc, po swoim domu zauwazam, iz wieksze znaczenie ma dokladnosc wykonania niz jakies kosmiczne U tu czy tam. Co z tego, ze w poddaszu mialby super U jesli okna mialbym zle zamontowane/
> Pozdrawiam


doznania mam identyczne jak mar1982kaz
Patrząc na stopke to masz wszystko lepsze niż jest potrzebne do domu 5 litrowego i możesz spokojnie zejść do 4 litry lub nawet 3,5 litra, jedno co widzę z opisu to spier... dach, a i okien nie znam. 
Na logikę jak sie ma płyta fundamentowa I 30cm stryro gdzie do ziemi ucieka ok 5% ciepła do marnych 16 cm piani w dachu gdzie ciepła ucieka ok 20%? Już lepiej było 5 raz dać kasę w cieplejsze dach niż robić GWC glikolowe! 

P.s a krokwie jakie masz wysokie, daj przekrój dachu aa i rzut to Ci powiem gdzie ci 1 lub 1,5 litra ciepła ucieka.

----------


## mar1982kaz

> No te osoby co placa 1000 to maja tej welny czasem i 40-45 cm, ja bym chcial zobaczyc taki dom jak moj, ktory ma 25 cm i wtedy bym wiedzial co lepsze, bo to, ze 15 cm welny nijak nie da sie porownac z 15 cm piany to oczywiste.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Pomyśl sobie że za te 16 cm piany miałbyś w tej samej cenie około 40 cm dobrej wełny wraz z ułożeniem lub 50cm bez,...... chyba nie trzeba nikomu tłumaczyć która opcja jest cieplejsza.

----------


## mar1982kaz

> P.s a krokwie jakie masz wysokie, daj przekrój dachu aa i rzut to Ci powiem gdzie ci 1 lub 1,5 litra ciepła ucieka.



właśnie!!!! ciekawe jak są zakryte mostki związane z krokwiami?

----------


## miloszenko

Jakbym mial 40 cm welny w skosach, to bym po pokoju na poddaszu musial chodzic na czworaka. Z tymi cenami na welne to troche przesadzacie, chyba, ze znajdziecie mi ekupe w Krakowie ktora kladzie 40 cm welny z materialem za 80 zl/m. Tyle dalem za piane.

I nie piszcie mi ile mialbym, bo mialem swoje powody zeby piane brac. Wszystko w tym kraju bierze sie pod katem ceny i jak to sie konczy na stadionie z niby dachem czy lotnisku z niby pasem startowym przypominac nie musze  :big tongue: 

A propos tego co pisal Adam_mk, chetnie zrobie badanie termowizja mojego dachu i takiego z welna po 15 latach uzytkowania, ciekawe czy wtedy cena za metr bedzie jeszcze istotna.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## lukasza

> właśnie!!!! ciekawe jak są zakryte mostki związane z krokwiami?


Skoro dach ma dwuspadowy, dom 8x10 to zapewne wybrał krowiowo-jętkowy bez słupów, bardzo popularny do 8-9 m rozpietosci i wzmacniany przywiązanie na stryszku, znam te dachy i tam krokwie najczęściej są od 15 do 18 cm wysoki, zależy od grubości. Najpoularniejsze to 16 i 17 więc ma mostów cała ..... masę, tak sie zanosi. 
W tym temacie gdzieś koło początku lub środka policzylem taki dach ile ma mostów z krokwi, ilości ogromne idące u mnie w ok 16% powierzchni dachu (gdybym miał 15 pianki zamias średnio 37 wełny 0,035). Odpowiada do jak byśmy wystawili w dach okna energooszczędne Veluxa, tak około 28 u mnie i pewnie z 20 lub ciut wiecej  u miloszenki. 
Bo chyba ze ma inna konstrukcje i krokwie 10cm, no bo te min5 cm trzeba zakryc, ale ja takiego projektu jeszcze nie widziałem na oczy.

----------


## lukasza

> I nie piszcie mi ile mialbym, bo mialem swoje powody zeby piane brac. Wszystko w tym kraju bierze sie pod katem ceny i jak to sie konczy na stadionie z niby dachem czy lotnisku z niby pasem startowym przypominac nie musze 
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Oczywiście ze masz swoje powody a Ciebie nikt nie chce urazić co raczej szukamy czemu tak ciepło zapowiadający sie dom nie jest taki jak być powinien. Na pierwszy rzut oka dach odstaje od reszty i to bardzo. Nie znam nikogo kto tak swietnie jak ty ma zaizolowana posadzki a tak słabo wręcz chusteczkowo dach. Jeśli nie zakryles krokwi to możemy zrobić termowizje i za 20 lat a i tak 30 czy 40 cm wełny będzie duuuuuzo lepsze. 
Zakryles te krokwie piana min. 5 cm?

----------


## miloszenko

Ale jaki cieplo zapowiadajacy ? Mam cale 16 cm styro na scianach podziurawione belkami pod konstrukcje na gont. Duzo okien, co z tego, ze od poludnia jak slonca ledwo co ostatnio. Mam zrobione porzadne ozc i dom zuzywa tyle, ile planowalem. Akurat ta izolacja posadzki to na dzisiaj dla mnie malo atrakcyjna, bo do gruntu traci sie najmniej, dzisiaj wolalbym miec lawy z thermomuru i korzystac z niezlego akumulatora niz odcinac sie od gruntu po calosci.

Ja juz wczesniej pisalem, ze niby moja pianka jest nic nie warta, ale jakosc 16 stopni jest tam caly czas (same straty z przez sufit poddasza grzeja, bo tego nie izolowalem jeszcze) wiec chyba te mostki nie takie straszne.

Nie martwcie sie tak o moja izolacje, jakos z nia przezyje :smile:  Przynajmniej moze szybciej piana stanieje i przestaniecie tak zalowac PLN na porzadna izolacje  :big tongue: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## mat3006

Jesteście Panowie _niesamowici 

_Pojawia się w wątku inwestor zadowolony z wykonania nieprawdopodobnie z Waszego , wełnianego punktu widzenia, cienkiego ocieplenia pianką. Mało tego, informuje was o ponoszonych przez siebie niskich kosztach energii a wy zamiast się zastanowić i rozpatrzeć tę informację to zaraz mu wmawiacie, że po co , że mógł dać 50 cm wełny ? Rozbieracie hipotetycznie jego dach, doszukując się mostków, wad i nie wiadomo czego... Takie są skutki uzależnienia myślenia od ŚLD. Zapewnie niedługo zostanie posądzony o głoszenie nieprawdy albo nawet ukryte, wredne zamiary !!! Może wrzućcie do Waszego OZC ocieplenie dachu wełną o takiej samej grubości. Ciekawe co wyjdzie.

 Dzięki, że wypowiedział się, jak zwykle celnie,spokojnie i w sposób wyważony, również Adam ale niespecjalnie tu widać wolę dopuszczenia do umysłu. że może nie jest tak jak do końca z tymi wzorami na U, OZC i ŚLD...  a aspekt trwałości to już w ogóle przechodzi bez jakiejkolwiek refleksji.

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Jakbym mial 40 cm welny w skosach, to bym po pokoju na poddaszu musial chodzic na czworaka. Z tymi cenami na welne to troche przesadzacie, chyba, ze znajdziecie mi ekupe w Krakowie ktora kladzie 40 cm welny z materialem za 80 zl/m. Tyle dalem za piane.
> 
> 
> 
> Pozdrawiam


U mnie jest 30 cm w skosach i jest ok, bo mam projekt z dość wysoką ścianką kolankową (130 na gotowo), za wełne dałem 49zł za m2 (średnio po przeliczeniu) za ułożenie wełny wyceny miałem od 4 do 10zł ze sznurkowaniem za m2 bo ty chyba liczysz z rusztem kartongpsem i całą resztą, ja stwierdziłem że zrobie to sam z teściem i wyrobiliśmy się w dwa dni, co w moim przypadku dało 700zł oszczędności, robota szybka i łatwa....... jeżeli u ciebie za włożenie wełny biorą około 30zł za m2 to masakra bo my laicy we dwóch kładliśmy 35m2 dziennie czyli  w krakowie zarabiałbym 500zł dniówki za wkładanie wełny między krokwie i stelaże. U mnie w łodzi biorą 50zł za m2 (sama robocizna) za wełnę, sznurkowanie, cały stelaż, paroizolacje, kartongipsy i zaszpachlowanie.

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Jesteście Panowie _niesamowici 
> 
> _Pojawia się w wątku inwestor zadowolony z wykonania nieprawdopodobnie z Waszego , wełnianego punktu widzenia, cienkiego ocieplenia pianką. Mało tego, informuje was o ponoszonych przez siebie niskich kosztach energii a wy zamiast się zastanowić i rozpatrzeć tę informację to zaraz mu wmawiacie, że po co , że mógł dać 50 cm wełny ? Rozbieracie hipotetycznie jego dach, doszukując się mostków, wad i nie wiadomo czego... Takie są skutki uzależnienia myślenia od ŚLD. Zapewnie niedługo zostanie posądzony o głoszenie nieprawdy albo nawet ukryte, wredne zamiary !!! Może wrzućcie do Waszego OZC ocieplenie dachu wełną o takiej samej grubości. Ciekawe co wyjdzie.
> 
> Dzięki, że wypowiedział, jak zwykle celnie,spokojnie i w sposób wyważony się również Adam ale niespecjalnie tu widać wolę dopuszczenia do umysłu. że może nie jest tak jak do końca z tymi wzorami na U, OZC i ŚLD...  a aspekt trwałości to już w ogóle przechodzi bez jakiejkolwiek refleksji.



to udowodnij że Pan XY miał dom energooszczędny  ocieplony wełną a po 10-15 latach już tak nie jest i dom generuje mega-straty..... i co się tak chłopie denerwujesz?? boli cię że przepłaciłeś czy co??  lukasza dobrze napisał że jak ktoś ma 30cm w podłodze gdzie u=0.08  a w dachu ma  u=0,2 to jest to trochę dziwne i patrząc na całość to przez ten dach ucieka ci większość ciepla co potwierdza twoje OZC bo stwierdziłeś że się pokryło z rzeczywistością, byc może gdybyś dach miał tak samo ocieplony jak podłogę to miałbys tak jak ja 3-litrowca.

----------


## miloszenko

Przyjedz i zarabiaj  :smile:  

Rynek budowlany w Krakowie ogromny, niestety ja sie budowalem tu a Ty w Lodzi, fajne tam macie ceny, pozazdroscic.

Poza tym widze, ze za wszelka cene nawet jak ktos chce troche lepiej i drozej to i tak bedzie bee, wiec ktorys juz raz w tym watku przyznaje, przeplacilem, mam mizerne U dachu.

Tylko jakos te mostki nie chca wyjsc, moze moja piana szybciej sie rozpadnie niz Tobie welna oklapnie  :big tongue: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## miloszenko

> to udowodnij że Pan XY miał dom energooszczędny  ocieplony wełną a po 10-15 latach już tak nie jest i dom generuje mega-straty..... i co się tak chłopie denerwujesz?? boli cię że przepłaciłeś czy co??  lukasza dobrze napisał że jak ktoś ma 30cm w podłodze gdzie u=0.08  a w dachu ma  u=0,2 to jest to trochę dziwne i patrząc na całość to przez ten dach ucieka ci większość ciepla co potwierdza twoje OZC bo stwierdziłeś że się pokryło z rzeczywistością, byc może gdybyś dach miał tak samo ocieplony jak podłogę to miałbys tak jak ja 3-litrowca.


Jakos tak mi to wyglada, jakbys to Ty sie bardziej goraczkowal, ale to moze zalezy od punktu siedzenia.

Jakos nie widze, zeby mi snieg topnial na dachu, jakos tak nawet ten mokry gont niczego nie przyspiesza.

Moge zrobic badanie termowizyjne, ale jak nic nie znajdzie to placisz za nie Ty  :big tongue:  Ja wiem, ze jest cieplo i szczelnie, U to nie wszystko. Poza tym to troche niepowazne porownywac 30 cm styro i 16-18 cm piany, to sa bardzo rozne materialy i nie tylko U takze tutaj mialo znaczenie.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Przyjedz i zarabiaj  
> 
> Rynek budowlany w Krakowie ogromny, niestety ja sie budowalem tu a Ty w Lodzi, fajne tam macie ceny, pozazdroscic.
> 
> Poza tym widze, ze za wszelka cene nawet jak ktos chce troche lepiej i drozej to i tak bedzie bee, wiec ktorys juz raz w tym watku przyznaje, przeplacilem, mam mizerne U dachu.
> 
> Tylko jakos te mostki nie chca wyjsc, moze moja piana szybciej sie rozpadnie niz Tobie welna oklapnie 
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Patrząc na grubości ocieplenia,prostą bryłę, brak balkonów to masz kiepski wynik być może jest to spowodowane tym dachem. a propo cen za ułożenie wełny to nie znam nikogo  kto by zapłacił więcej niż 10zł za m2 oto kilka linków z tematami dotyczącymi wysokości cen za układanie wełny.... Poczytaj bo widze że ceny to ty podajesz z kosmosu więc albo wykonawcy robią z ciebie jelenia albo robisz to specjalnie!  być może tak samo urobili cię na tą piankę.

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...5%82ny-i-folii

http://forum.gazeta.pl/forum/w,217,8...welny.html?v=2

a tutaj z alledrogo   za 35zł za m2 ( robocizna na gotowo)

".....Nasza oferta obejmuje:
ułożenie wełny pomiędzy krokwie 
ułożenie stelarzy 
położenie foli paroizolacyjnej
przykręcenie płyt kartonowo-gipsowych
zaszpachlowanie złączeń i miejsc po wkrętach (możliwość szpachlowania całych płyt na prośbe klienta)
zatarcie wszystkiego na gładko pod malowanie
montaż schodków strychowych....."

http://allegro.pl/adaptacja-poddaszy...924849063.html

----------


## mat3006

> to udowodnij że Pan XY miał dom energooszczędny  ocieplony wełną a po 10-15 latach już tak nie jest i dom generuje mega-straty..... i co się tak chłopie denerwujesz?? boli cię że przepłaciłeś czy co??  lukasza dobrze napisał że jak ktoś ma 30cm w podłodze gdzie u=0.08  a w dachu ma  u=0,2 to jest to trochę dziwne i patrząc na całość to przez ten dach ucieka ci większość ciepla co potwierdza twoje OZC bo stwierdziłeś że się pokryło z rzeczywistością, byc może gdybyś dach miał tak samo ocieplony jak podłogę to miałbys tak jak ja 3-litrowca.


Kolega _miloszenko_ sam wczesniej przyznał, że teraz rozwiązał by izolację podłogi inaczej  z czym się w 100 % zgadzam. Zastanawiające jest, że to nie mnie zdenerwowało jego włączenie się do dyskusji a Was : mar1982kaz, lukasza,... ( zapewnie zaraz się doczekamy  :smile:  ). Piszesz, że mnie boli czy nie przepłaciłem... Nie , nie boli bo wiem , że nie przepłaciłem natomiast zaczynam dostrzegać, że to chyba u kolegi pojawiają się wątpliwości czy dokonał właściwego wyboru. Po raz kolejny powtarzasz swoje wyliczenia jakbyś chciał się publicznie utwierdzać w tym przekonaniu. Za 10 lat, o kwocie 3-5 tys nie będziesz pamiętał ale możliwa jest _trzęsawica_ żeś jej pożałował bo za niedługo remont dachu który będzie kosztował 4 razy tyle ( czego, oczywiście nie życzę  :smile:  )

----------


## miloszenko

Ja sie nie znam, tylko 1 dom postawilem, pewnie tak jak mowisz dalem sie naciagnac na kosmiczne ceny, pewnie jestem jeleniem, ale nie jest moim celem udowadnianie nikomu czegokolwiek. Nie mialem tez zamiaru dazyc do domu 3-litrowego, a to, ze mam pianke wynikalo z konkretnych okolicznosci i warunkow zewnetrznych, ale rozumiem, ze welna zawsze i wszedzie bedzie najlepszym i najtanszym rozwiazaniem.

A Twoj dom ile zuzywa enrgii ? Bo np na scianie masz 25 % wiecej styropianu, na poddaszu masz 2 razy grubiej niz ja, podloga tez niezle, wiec ile tyh KWh idzie na sezon/rok ?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## mat3006

> Poczytaj bo widze że ceny to ty podajesz z kosmosu więc albo wykonawcy robią z ciebie jelenia albo robisz to specjalnie!  być może tak samo urobili cię na tą piankę.


  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  A nie pisałem  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  Długo nie trzeba było czekać. Już wiedzą, że robisz to specjalnie  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Kolega _miloszenko_ sam wczesniej przyznał, że teraz rozwiązał by izolację podłogi inaczej  z czym się w 100 % zgadzam. Zastanawiające jest, że to nie mnie zdenerwowało jego włączenie się do dyskusji a Was : mar1982kaz, lukasza,... ( zapewnie zaraz się doczekamy  ). Piszesz, że mnie boli czy nie przepłaciłem... Nie , nie boli bo wiem , że nie przepłaciłem natomiast zaczynam dostrzegać, że to chyba u kolegi pojawiają się wątpliwości czy dokonał właściwego wyboru. Po raz kolejny powtarzasz swoje wyliczenia jakbyś chciał się publicznie utwierdzać w tym przekonaniu. Za 10 lat, o kwocie 3-5 tys nie będziesz pamiętał ale możliwa jest _trzęsawica_ żeś jej pożałował bo za niedługo remont dachu który będzie kosztował 4 razy tyle ( czego, oczywiście nie życzę  )


U mnie wybór poparty był   doświadczeniami innych  userów wełny w domach  energooszczędnych/pasywnych i jestem pewny że to  sprawdzony materiał bo w końcu więcej niż 90% dachów jest  ocieplonych wełną i jakoś nie widzę fali newsów o jej  wadach czy o tym że po paru latach traci swoje właściwości.

----------


## owp

Tak czy owak - faktem jest, że jak jest mało miejsca pod dachem, to warto rozważyć pianę, lepiej dać 16cm piany niż 16cm wełny.
Co do porównania ze stadionem to chyba może on być analogią piany, zważywszy na cenę  :smile: 
Maat - masz rację - Ty się gorączkujesz, bo sprzedajesz, my bo boimy się, czy podjęliśmy dobrą decyzję, z kolei użytkownik pianki boi się, czy nie przepłacił za to samo, co mógłby mieć taniej (przynajmniej ja tak mam, jak z czymś zaszaleję)  :smile: 

PS Miloszenko - napisałeś w innym wątku, że stan deweloperski kosztował Cię 1400zł/m2 pow. uż. Jak to jest dużo to ja jestem.... No chyba że w Krakowie można wybudować jeszcze taniej.

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Ja sie nie znam, tylko 1 dom postawilem, pewnie tak jak mowisz dalem sie naciagnac na kosmiczne ceny, pewnie jestem jeleniem, ale nie jest moim celem udowadnianie nikomu czegokolwiek. Nie mialem tez zamiaru dazyc do domu 3-litrowego, a to, ze mam pianke wynikalo z konkretnych okolicznosci i warunkow zewnetrznych, ale rozumiem, ze welna zawsze i wszedzie bedzie najlepszym i najtanszym rozwiazaniem.
> 
> A Twoj dom ile zuzywa enrgii ? Bo np na scianie masz 25 % wiecej styropianu, na poddaszu masz 2 razy grubiej niz ja, podloga tez niezle, wiec ile tyh KWh idzie na sezon/rok ?
> 
> Pozdrawiam


OZC mam podobnie jak ty zrobione przez profesjonaliste zresztą z forum gdzie  osoby którym robił potwierdzały że sie sprawdza (odchyłki są o 10%) więc sobie zerknij w stopkę..... teraz grzeje kozą (4,5kw) bo trwają prace remontowe i temp. w domu mam 15st (8-10godz palenia dziennie) nie wiem jak przeliczyć drzewo na kilowaty , zresztą głównie pale deskami, stęplami, paletami  i całą resztą która została mi po budowie)

----------


## miloszenko

> PS Miloszenko - napisałeś w innym wątku, że stan deweloperski kosztował Cię 1400zł/m2 pow. uż. Jak to jest dużo to ja jestem.... No chyba że w Krakowie można wybudować jeszcze taniej.


No wg mnie duzo bo juz wiem, ze mozna taniej  :smile:  Np. na samej piance  :big tongue: 

Ja sie nie boje, ze przeplacilem, znalem roznice w izolacji pianka i welna, mialem kilka wycen okolicznych wykonawcow, wybor byl dosc swiadomy.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## miloszenko

> OZC mam podobnie jak ty zrobione przez profesjonaliste zresztą z forum gdzie  osoby którym robił potwierdzały że sie sprawdza (odchyłki są o 10%) więc sobie zerknij w stopkę..... teraz grzeje kozą (4,5kw) bo trwają prace remontowe i temp. w domu mam 15st (8-10godz palenia dziennie) nie wiem jak przeliczyć drzewo na kilowaty , zresztą głównie pale deskami, stęplami, paletami  i całą resztą która została mi po budowie)


To jak zamieszkasz to wtedy sobie porozmawiamy o U.

Swoja droga tyle kasy doplaciles za lepsze U styro, plus lepsze okna na grubszym profilu i jakos tym wszystkim producentow wierzysz, a tym od piany nie  :big tongue:  I tam warto bylo doplacac, a tu nie. No i jak juz tak analizujemy, to w Twoim domu ten mega-max to jakies nieporozumienie, bo dosc drogi, dziurawy i promieniuje  :big tongue: 

Te styro na 2 warstwy sam kladles czy jakis wykonawca ? Ile za to sie placi ?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## mat3006

> Maat - masz rację - Ty się gorączkujesz, bo sprzedajesz,


Nie uczestniczę w tej ...dyskusji dla przyczyn komercyjnych. Zwracały się do mnie osoby z konkretnymi pytaniami ale odsyłałem je do Wuja Gugla.
Brak informacji równoważącej w jakimś stopniu , na tym forum, chóry zachwytów nad wełną i wyznania bezkrytycznej wiary w ŚLD i oparte na, nie do końca prawdziwych współczynnikach, OZC motywuje mnie do zajmowania polemicznego stanowiska.

Poza tym nie gorączkuję się tylko czasem mnie ogarnia przygnębienie, jak sobie uświadomię poziom pojmowania fizyki wśród uczestników forum. To mój konik, wyssany z mlekiem ( rodzice fizycy ) i przepraszam jeżeli czasem "nadaję" niezrozumiałym słownictwem lub nadużywam odwołań do informacji anglojęzycznych.

----------


## lukasza

> Kolega _miloszenko_ sam wczesniej przyznał, że teraz rozwiązał by izolację podłogi inaczej  z czym się w 100 % zgadzam. Zastanawiające jest, że to nie mnie zdenerwowało jego włączenie się do dyskusji a Was : mar1982kaz, lukasza,... ( zapewnie zaraz się doczekamy  ). Piszesz, że mnie boli czy nie przepłaciłem... )


Mnie nic nie denerwuje bo to nie mój dach (ja mam "swoje" inne, poki co mniejsze problemy budowlane). A włączenie sie moje dodyskusji ... otwartej dla każdego ma na celu pokazanie ze dobrze zapowiadający sie 4 litrowiec a może nieco lepiej jest tylko 5 litrowcem zapewne kosztem dachu. I błędem nie jest wybor piana czy wełna ale niezakrycie dostateczne krokwi! Błędem nie jest izolacja posadzki bo jest świetna u miloszenki ale logicznie na dachu izolacja powinna być lepsza a jest dramatycznie gorsza. Do tego raczej nie chodzi o kasę bo mamy fronty na ścianach, GWC.
Ja tylko innym inwestora chce pokazać ze wierzba winna być sezonowana, wymuszona, ze krokwie należy bezwzględnie zakręcie, najlepiej z 10 cm, ze pianka nie jest 2 razy lepsza od wełny a kradzione tylko miedzy krokwie bo niby 15 cm piany to 30 cm wełny (pewni naganiacze od piany), żeby ludzie dali tej piany z min. 25 cm a jak ich nie stać to tańsze 30 cm wełny będzie dużzzzzzzzooo lepsze od 15 cm piany tylko miedzy krokwie

----------


## lukasza

Ok, wyłączam podpowiedzi iPada

----------


## mat3006

Ja się nie doczytałem, ze krokwie u _miloszenki_ nie zaostały zakryte. Zobaczyłeś to między wierszami ? Powszechną praktyką jest , bez względu na grubość izolacji między krokwiami, zakrywanie krokwi pianką tzw. przelaniem ok . 4-5 cm. Dopóki sam tego nie określi, nie poważyłbym się czegokolwiek za niego "wciskać". To cholernie irytujący zwyczaj na tym forum. On napisał co napisał i nic więcej. 
  Mnie nie tyle "dręczy" izolacja podłogi o ile sądzę, że inne wykonanie termoizolacji ściany w kontekście przyjętej technologii tzw. lekkiej-suchej byłoby skuteczniejsze. Mam na myśli natrysk na ścianę również pianki o.k. przy czym ruszt motażowy dla gontu powinien byc odsunięty od lica na klockach lub specjalnych kołkach montażowych niskoprzewodzących o ok. 7 cm. Wtedy bezmostkowy natrysk o grubości 12-15 cm byłby idealnym rozwiązaniem. Fakt, że droższym od styropianu ale bez nieszczelności, nieuniknionych dla izolacji płytowych, montowanych pomiędzy łatami. Co do połaci dachowej, chyba lepsze byłoby ok 20 cm pianki.
Bez względu na powyższe uwagi gratuluję wyboru  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## miloszenko

> Ja się nie doczytałem, ze krokwie u _miloszenki_ nie zaostały zakryte. Zobaczyłeś to między wierszami ? Powszechną praktyką jest , bez względu na grubość izolacji między krokwiami, zakrywanie krokwi pianką tzw. przelaniem ok . 4-5 cm. Dopóki sam tego nie określi, nie poważyłbym się czegokolwiek za niego "wciskać". To cholernie irytujący zwyczaj na tym forum. On napisał co napisał i nic więcej. 
> To info o ipadzie dotyczy literówek ?


Toc pisalem kilka razy, ze krowkie sa opiankowane !!! Zadnych mostkow nie ma, snieg nie chce topniec na dachu, przestancie pisac bzdury, ze sama welna moj dom stanie sie 3-litrowy, chocby tam i metr tej welny byl to taki nie bedzie.

P.S. Mieszkam pierwsza zime, parapety z zewnatrz nie sa ocieplone, byc moze drugiej zimy sie okaze, ze dom jes4 litrowy, wtedy dopiero wam kalkulatory sie zagrzeja  :big tongue: 

Pozdrawiam i gratuluje satysfakcji z dojechania komus kto wydal wiecej na cos nowszego/lepszego/mniejszego, wiem, ze to nie "po polskiemu", ale coz tu sie urodzilem i narazie sie wynosic nie zamierzam.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## mar1982kaz

> To jak zamieszkasz to wtedy sobie porozmawiamy o U.
> 
> Swoja droga tyle kasy doplaciles za lepsze U styro, plus lepsze okna na grubszym profilu i jakos tym wszystkim producentow wierzysz, a tym od piany nie  I tam warto bylo doplacac, a tu nie. No i jak juz tak analizujemy, to w Twoim domu ten mega-max to jakies nieporozumienie, bo dosc drogi, dziurawy i promieniuje 
> 
> Te styro na 2 warstwy sam kladles czy jakis wykonawca ? Ile za to sie placi ?
> 
> 
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Jak zamieszkam to oczywiście zamierzam brać  czynny udział w dzieleniu się wynikami bo to skarbnica wiedzy dla przyszłych budowniczych  domów energooszczędych/pasywnych  szczególnie w wątku  grzejących prądem..........za styro dopłaciłem zeby mieć lepsze U bo tak to musiałbym dac  25cm i wyszłyby za głębokie wnęki okienne,  w ogóle to teraz bym dał 30cm grafitu i okna w warstwie ocieplenia ale przegapiłem temat bo wyceny na taki montaż okien mnie zabijały, natomiast później na różnych forach poczytałem i okazało się że zapłaciłbym tylko za "nowość" w montażu bo te kotwy jbd wcale nie są takie drogie a sam montaż nie taki czasochłonny, po prostu na razie wykonawcy żerują na tej technologi  no ale cóż naiwnych w tym kraju nie brakuje.........okna dałem  mega-ciepłe a i tak według ozc tracę  nimi najwięcej bo  aż 25,3% więc w moim przypadku były  koniecznością, dodatkowo ten profil ma blachę o grubości 2,5mm gdzie reszta konkurencji ma max-1,8mm i to tez w dużym stopniu zadecydowało......  mega-maxa mialem w dobrej cenie bo 4,9zł za sztukę brutto i to kozłowicki (cerpol), gdyby nie ta okazja to budowałbym z silki, o tym promieniowaniu to pierwsze słyszę?............styropian tak jak wcześniej pisałem kładłem samemu ale kolega obok kładł w dwóch warstwach i płacił 35zł za m2 z siatką i klejem, oczywiście  bez kołowania.

----------


## lukasza

> Toc pisalem kilka razy, ze krowkie opiankowane!!!
> Pozdrawiam


a można wiedzieć ile cm??  przy takim dachu i krokwiach i tych 16cm pianki to tylko przelewowo można jak pisze mat3006 bo same 16cm pianki do tego nie starczy. Aaa widzę ze zdjęć ze stopki wykonanie. Może to nie wszystkie zdjęcia miloszenki ale tu maaaalo tej pianki na krokwiach,  z 2 cm?
Dobrej nocy

----------


## miloszenko

Nie no, jak ktos jest niereformowalny to dyskusja jest bezproduktywna. Jak krokwie nieocieplone to pewnie mam mostek, jak ocieplone, to na pewno za cienko i i tak jest mostek, co wy chcecie ta polimika udowodnic ? Przy waszym szukaniu dziury w calym to bym musial miec na tych krokwiach lod, a jakos go tam nie ma.

Jak zwykle najwiecej o tym wiedza Ci, co tego na oczy nie widzieli. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## mat3006

Dwa razy cieplejszy czyli 900 PLN za OC i *CWU* rocznie ?! 
  Nieprawdopodobny gość !!! Jak pisałem krzyżówka SuperSpeca z SuperMózgiem albo ...  :big grin: *Przemnożył kozę przez sosnę i w swoim stylu podsumował !!! Ufff....Jest wynik i kolejny imponujący pokaz tężyzny umysłu !!!*
 Cytując jego klasykę : ...matematyki oszukać się nie da...  :big tongue:  
 Fakty nie pasują do tezy ? Tym gorzej dla faktów !!!

----------


## owp

> Pozdrawiam i gratuluje satysfakcji z dojechania komus kto wydal wiecej na cos nowszego/lepszego/mniejszego, wiem, ze to nie "po polskiemu", ale coz tu sie urodzilem i narazie sie wynosic nie zamierzam.


Kompleksy? Podajesz swój dom jako przykład, parametry w stopce, a masz pretensje, że ktoś analizuje? Ciężko żyć w tej Polsce, sami zawistnicy, zamiast pochwalić, pogłaskać, typowi 'polacy'.
Sorry, ale drażnią mnie takie wstawki, granice otwarte, a co poniektórym dalej się wydaje, że na Zachodzie to takie anioły żyją, a my (oprócz Krakowa) - same bydło.

----------


## mat3006

> ja cię kręcę, ty jesteś takim laikiem że nie wiesz nawet że węgiel ma 2 razy większą kaloryczność na m3 ?? i ty próbujesz na tym forum uchodzić za jakąś wyrocznię a nie znasz nawet podstawowych faktów ??
> 
> co się dziwić że dla ciebie problemem jest zrozumieć cokolwiek z tego co ja podaję, ty po prostu nawet nie masz pojęcia jakie głupoty tutaj wypisujesz, i co najgorsze wierzysz w siebie bezgranicznie, bo nie jesteś w stanie tego skonfrontować
> 
>  zrób nam przysługę, pokaż to forum swoim rodzicom, niech ciebie uświadomią w poziomie twojej ignorancji, albo przynajmniej niech nauczą ciebie korzystać z kalkulatora i prostych wzorów matematycznych, naprawdę dużo łatwiej by się nam dyskutowało gdybyś miał choć troszeczkę wiedzy


Geniuszu i wyrocznio ! Odpisz Koledze z Krakowa i nam czy faktycznie na podstawie informacji od jednego z użytkowników który buduje dom i podgrzewa sobie kozą, spalając ścinki i resztki można wyliczyć i autorytatywnie określić że jego dom jest dwa razy cieplejszy od domu o ustabilizowanym zapotrzebowaniu eksploatacyjnym ?! 

 Cytat: .... _teraz grzeje kozą (4,5kw) bo trwają prace remontowe i temp. w domu mam 15st (8-10godz palenia dziennie) nie wiem jak przeliczyć drzewo na kilowaty , zresztą głównie pale deskami, stęplami, paletami i całą resztą która została mi po budowie)_....I czy na podstawie takiej informacji można okreslić, że ów Kolega będzie regularnie zużywał dwukrotnie mniejszą ilość energii wyrażającą się kwotą 900 PLN za CO i CWU w stosunku rocznym ? Jeżeli tego nie potwierdzisz to jasno pokaże jakość twoich informacji i wypowiedzi.

Co do moich rodziców to, niestety przeszli oboje smugę cienia, więc lepiej nie używaj takich _argumentów_ 
Jest to moja ostatnia wypowiedź skierowana bezpośrednio. Prezentowany przez ciebie poziom merytoryczny ( i nie tylko ) skutecznie zniechęca do tego.
Co do : ....niech nauczą ciebie korzystać z kalkulatora i prostych wzorów matematycznych... to dodam iż podstawą użytkowania kalkulatora i matematyki jest po pierwsze logika. Parafrazując prawo Murphy'ego o komputerze:
Kalkulator wprowadzony do bałaganu ( umysłowego ) pogłębia ten bałagan.

----------


## lukasza

> Dwa razy cieplejszy czyli 900 PLN za OC i [B]CWU [/
>  Cytując jego klasykę : ...matematyki oszukać się nie da...  
>  Fakty nie pasują do tezy ? Tym gorzej dla faktów !!!


Po co piszesz o CWU któryś raz? Informuje cię iż ocieplenie domu  nie ma nic wspólnego z CWU. 
Nawet jak ocieplisz pianka cały dom to rachunki za CWU nie spadną - taki żart, ale na czasie bo za często przy CO dopisujesz CWU zupełnie bez sensu.

----------


## lukasza

> Nie no, jak ktos jest niereformowalny to dyskusja jest bezproduktywna. Jak krokwie nieocieplone to pewnie mam mostek, jak ocieplone, to na pewno za cienko i i tak jest mostek, co wy chcecie ta polimika udowodnic ? Przy waszym szukaniu dziury w calym to bym musial miec na tych krokwiach lod, a jakos go tam nie ma.
> 
> Jak zwykle najwiecej o tym wiedza Ci, co tego na oczy nie widzieli. 
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Pytałem Cię z 3 razy o ta pianę na krokwiach, nie odpowiedziales a sadze ze to dla Ciebie żaden problem bo w stopce dokładnie podajesz informacje co do centymetra. 
Dokładnie to odpowiedziałeś, ze są ocieplone ale bez info ile cm to nic nie da; bo to jak powiedzieć "mam dom ocieplony styropianem cały" i zapomnieć dodać ze ma sie tylko 1 cm styropianu.
Na oczy coś u Ciebie widziałem - zdjęcia ze stopki, może nie wszystkie dałeś; na nich wyglada ze masz i to wielkie mostki, anyreklama pianki - wykonawcy pianki. A może masz wiecej cm .... ale nie chcesz powiedzieć prostych 2 slow a rozpisujesz sie znacznie. Dobrze wiesz ze niezaktyrte lub zakryte tylko 1-2 cm krokwie to kostki liniowe łącznie ok. 20m2 w twoim dachu. DOPISZE - potencjalnie, bo ja nie wiem a ty nie powiesz. 
Forumowicze od pianki min pianki to do wycen bierzcie 20-25 cm jak robicie przeciętny dom na dzis.

----------


## mat3006

> twój post zawiera 3 poważne błędy logiczne
> 
> 1. *miloszenko* dopiero co zaczął grzać, ustabilizowane zapotrzebowanie eksploatacyjne to on będzie miał za rok, w drugim sezonie grzewczym
> 
> 2. *miloszenko* podał swoje zapotrzebowanie  (jak to ładnie określiłeś w mikrodomku 120m2) na CO teoretycznie z OZC na 2 tyś/rok, jakiej matematyki użyłeś że wyszło ci z tego 900zł na CO i CWU ??
> 
> PS* R&K* chwali się średnim dobowym zużyciem w bardzo podobnym metrażowo domku na 20kWh/dobę, czyli teoretycznie zużyje 400m3 na CO, czyli wypisz wymaluj 960zł/sezon, natomiast *kbab* chwali się rachunkami w okolicach 3tyś na rok ze wszystkim (CO, CWU, nawet prąd wlicza) ale on ma tylko 20cm wełny w dachu i trochę większy domek od *miloszenko* i boi się nazwać swój domek energooszczędny, nazywa go po prostu zgodny z normą Wt-2008
> 
> 3. ponieważ ciągle ktoś obnaża twoją niewiedzę, zabrałeś swoje zabawki i poszedłeś sobie do innej piaskownicy, ale jednocześnie żądasz żebym nadal udzielał ci lekcji z ogrzewnictwa i wskazywał twoje braki w wykształceniu, tak się chłopie nie da, albo jesteś tutaj i pokornie przyswajasz wiedzę, albo od razu ja daję sobie z tobą spokuj bo przyznałeś że wiedza ciebie przerosła i  idziesz sobie stąd


  Dalej nie odpowiedziałeś. Miloszenko podał swoje koszty łączne CO i CWU na kwotę 1800 PLN rocznie. Skoro w tym bilansie znajduje się CWU to kwota przeznaczona na CO i zredukowana *dwukrotnie* powinna wynieść grubo poniżej 900 PLN/rok. Ponownie pytam jak mozna stwierdzić że dom mar-kaz można okreslić jako dwukrotnie cieplejszy ( łaskiewie niech to będzie 900 PLN na rok ) na podstawie podanej przez niego informacji o podgrzewaniu przez 1/3 doby do temp. 15 stopni, poprzez palenie resztkami drewna w kozie ?
Logikę zastąpił jeden wzór i kalkulator. Jednak nie jest za późno...
  Widzę, ze zaczyna, przez mgłę, nieśmiało przebijać się świadomość, ze dom domowi nierówny choćby z powodu kubatury...jest jeszcze nadzieja...
Resztę zostawiam bez komentarza, jest poniżej poziomu.
P.S.
Nie , jednak zmieniłem zdanie, nie pozostawię.
Ten ostatni akapit to miało być coś na podobieństwo ryku Króla Dżungi ?
Jestem ND i ja tu rządzę ! ... No to wyszło żenująco i kompromitująco.

----------


## mat3006

> Po co piszesz o CWU któryś raz? Informuje cię iż ocieplenie domu  nie ma nic wspólnego z CWU. 
> Nawet jak ocieplisz pianka cały dom to rachunki za CWU nie spadną - taki żart, ale na czasie bo za często przy CO dopisujesz CWU zupełnie bez sensu.


Z bardzo prostego powodu. Skoro podał to miloszenko to nie mam powodu ( w odróżnieniu od innych uczestników wątku ) poddawać tego w wątpliwość. Skoro w kwocie 1800 oprócz kosztów na OC znajduje się również CWU to znaczy że potrzeby ogrzania są znacznie mniejsze niż pełna, podana kwota. Kłopotliwe jest jednoznaczne ustalenie jaką to część tej kwoty pochłaniają kąpiele _miloszenki_ . Nie mam tej łatwości żonglerki hipotetycznymi podsumowaniami, tu muszę uznać bezsprzeczną _wyższość_ innych.

----------


## Duży Boban

> Nie no, jak ktos jest niereformowalny to dyskusja jest bezproduktywna.


Nie napinaj się tak i nie doszukuj u innych złej woli na siłę. Skoro pisałeś że masz 16 cm pianki to wiele osób od razu automatycznie wpada na pytanie "co z krokwiami?". Krokwie mają zazwyczaj od 14 do 18 cm wysokości czyli w przypadku krokwi 18 cm masz 2 cm pianki pod nimi albo masz to jakos inaczej rozwiązane.

----------


## miloszenko

> właśnie jest jeszcze dla ciebie nadzieja, wystarczy tylko że zauważysz   że obliczenia teoretyczne OZC robi się podając kWh na m2 albo na m3,   czyli jeśli domek *miloszenko* jest 6 litrowy, a domek* mar1982kaz* 3,2 litrowy to z prostej proporcji wynika że mówimy o stosunku 3,2 do 6 czyli 0,533333 wyłącznie dla CO
> 
> zdawało ci się, 1800zł to on prorokował że będzie miał gdyby ocieplił wełną dach U>0,1
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post5732816
> a na razie to ocenia swój domek na:


To tak dla waszych dalszych rozwazan:

1800 zl szacuje dla calego roku kalendarzowego za CO i CWU lacznie. ZNam juz zuzycie za CWU, w listopadzie bylo w nocy -20 wiec mniej wiecej wiem ile dom potrzebuje grzania. Oczywiscie w kwietniu bede bardziej wiarygodny.

Moim celem nie bylo wybudowanie domu 3 litrowego, chcialem przycelowac w ok. 5 litrowy i byc moze mi sie udalo. Prosze mi juz nie sugerowac co ja bym to mial i ile mi do czego zabraklo.

Zycze wszystkim niskich rachunkow i zadowolenia ze swoich domow.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## miloszenko

> Nie napinaj się tak i nie doszukuj u innych złej woli na siłę. Skoro pisałeś że masz 16 cm pianki to wiele osób od razu automatycznie wpada na pytanie "co z krokwiami?". Krokwie mają zazwyczaj od 14 do 18 cm wysokości czyli w przypadku krokwi 18 cm masz 2 cm pianki pod nimi albo masz to jakos inaczej rozwiązane.


Jak pisze, ze jest ciaglosc i co widac na zdjeciach to mam Ci jeszcze powiedziec ? Podalem nazwe projektu, niech sobie kazdy sprawdzi ile maja krokwie.

Jak pisze, ze mi snieg nie topnieje na dachu to jakich jeszcze dowodow potrzeba, zeby stwierdzic, ze mostka tam nie ma ? Czego mam sie doszukiwac skoro podaje wszysko jak wyglada a wy dalej jak mantre powtarzacie, ze te gigantyczne mostki mnie puszcza z torbami.

Czy ja bronie komus dac 25 cm pianki ? Albo 50 cm welny ? Mam teraz zburzyc ten dom dla waszej satysfakcji ?

----------


## Raźny

Jest jeszcze jeden sposób na zaizolowanie poddasza użytkowego. Wg. mnie powodujący najmniej problemów technicznych i wykonawczych.
Czy oferujący to samo co  *mat3006* podnosi jako koronny argument przy promowanej technologii natrysku - szczelność? 
Czy koszt w relacji do jakości biorąc pod uwagę cenę i parametry wełny jest korzystniejszy ? 

Moim zdaniem tak. I dlatego zastosowałem ją w swoim domu.

Uważam, że decydując się na technologię murowaną budując dom parterowy z użytkowym poddaszem. Warto być konsekwentnym i konstruktywnie stosować ją dalej.przy budowie tzw. lanych skosów, niektórzy na to mówią trumna jest szeroki wątek na ten temat na forum FM w dziale jak mnie pamięć nie myli dachy.

Mam na żelbetowej płycie skosów o grubości 10cm. 30cm styropianu kładzionego na mijankę (2x15cm) lambda 040, przykryty jest warstwą kleju. Między krokwiami o wysokości 16cm mam ułożone 12cm wełny 039. Co daje razem 42cm termoizolacji.
Płaska część stropu to keramzytowa teriva i na niej 30cm styro 040 a między jętkami 16cm wełny 039. Co daje razem 46cm termoizolacji.
Jedyny problem wykonawczy to dokładne uszczelnienie murłat i żelbetowych płatwi. 
Drugi to aby zapewnić szczelinę pod i nad deskowaniem dla przewiewania więźby.

Będę miał WM z reku. Także o nadmiar wilgoci się nie boję. Bardziej o jej brak zimą z tego co czytam.

Kolejna sprawa.

Nie bierzecie pod uwagę strefy klimatycznej. Biorąc  pod uwagę koszty eksploatacji CO.

Ja buduję w czwartej strefie klimatycznej. I mam nadzieję, że mimo parametrów izolacji jak u R&K oraz bryle stodoły - ja mam tradycyjne ławy. Wyrobię się w czterech litrach a w koszty mi psuje ta 4 strefa. Gdyby to była pierwsza to kto wie...

----------


## mat3006

Tzw. lekki bunkier podkarpacki  :smile:  
Dotychczas myślałem, że jedną z głównych przesłanek tej technologii jest klątwa Majów  :smile:  Ale jej termin już przeminął, no chyba , że chodzi o ten nowsiejszy, skorygowany...

----------


## Raźny

Widzisz mat 3006

Ja wybierając ten rodzaj stropu i termoizolacji kierowałem się:
- pod kątem energooszczędności. Właśnie możliwością zapewnienia dużej szczelności powietrznej a przy okazji możliwości zastosowania styropianu i jego niewrażliwości na przemoknięcie w tym miejscu w porównaniu do pianki, wełny.

Druga rzecz. 

Miałem tę nieprzyjemność na rodzinnym podwórku oglądać efekt trąby powietrznej i latającej prawie 300m2 powierzchni dachu. I wiesz... koszt latającego pokrycia był zadziwiająco niski do szkód które wyrządził zaskakująco ulewny deszcz, podczas tak gwałtownego zjawiska, zalewający wszystko to co znajdowało się poniżej więźby pod k/g na poddaszu i parterze budynku. 

Żelbetowa konstrukcja zabezpieczona odpowiednio minimalizuje w mojej opinii ryzyko zalania przez deszcz. I to kolejny powód takiego wyboru.

----------


## owp

O ile droższy jest taki lany dach?

----------


## mat3006

> Widzisz mat 3006
> 
> Ja wybierając ten rodzaj stropu i termoizolacji kierowałem się:
> - pod kątem energooszczędności. Właśnie możliwością zapewnienia dużej szczelności powietrznej a przy okazji możliwości zastosowania styropianu i jego niewrażliwości na przemoknięcie w tym miejscu w porównaniu do pianki, wełny.
> 
> Druga rzecz. 
> 
> Miałem tę nieprzyjemność na rodzinnym podwórku oglądać efekt trąby powietrznej i latającej prawie 300m2 powierzchni dachu. I wiesz... koszt latającego pokrycia był zadziwiająco niski do szkód które wyrządził zaskakująco ulewny deszcz, podczas tak gwałtownego zjawiska, zalewający wszystko to co znajdowało się poniżej więźby pod k/g na poddaszu i parterze budynku. 
> 
> Żelbetowa konstrukcja zabezpieczona odpowiednio minimalizuje w mojej opinii ryzyko zalania przez deszcz. I to kolejny powód takiego wyboru.


 Nie będę się wgłębiał w to zagadnienie z prostego powodu. Nie chcę żeby zarzucano mi tzw. cenzurowanie wątku jednakże, zaznaczam iż jest to wyłącznie moje zdanie, ale wspólnoty poruszonego zagadnienia z tematem wątku, nijak nie dostrzegam. Nie mam nic do styropianu. Jeżeli jest dobrej jakości to dobry materiał ale nie jest ani wełną ani pianką. 
Mam nadzieję, że nie zostanie to odebrane jako nieuprzejmość , bo nie takie były moje intencje.

----------


## Raźny

owp - wszystkie materiały na strop razem z styropianem i wełną kosztowały prawie 15 tys zł. W tym wieńce na dwóch ściankach kolankowych i ścianach szczytowych połączonych monolitycznie z żelbetowymi skosami. Robocizna to praca własna 1 os. oraz 4000zł razem z wykonaniem termoizolacji stropu.
Strop jak mnie pamięć nie myli ma chyba 120m2 - piszę z pamięci i mogę się mylić bo to robiłem w październiku ale jak wrócę do domu to sprawdzę. Dom ma 132m2 powierzchni użytkowej. 

Nie wiem czy gdybym zastosował tak popularną zabudowę k/g z wełną ile zapłaciłbym za nią. Nigdy tego nie brałem pod uwagę. I nie wiem czy taniej czy drożej by wyszło. 

Dodam, że "trumna była wyliczona " na mój dom od razu podczas projektowania. Projekt indywidualny.


Doliczyć trzeba tynkowanie sufitów ale ponieważ są równe będzie tynk cienkowarstwowy. 

Masz rację mat3006. Przepraszam Was chłopaki za brak związku z poruszanym tematem - pianka kontra wełna. Chciałem zaproponować alternatywną konstrukcję. Która zastępuje wady obydwu produktów.

----------


## owp

> BTW, wad się nie da zastąpić, można je co najwyżej wyeliminować


jak to? Wadę nieszczelności wełny pianka zastępuje ceną  :wink:

----------


## מרכבה

Wełna mineralna jej zaletą jest nie palność po za tym brak zalet .
Same problemy / nie zabezpieczona przed nadmiernym przepływem pary wodnej 
działa jak skraplacz .
Gdzieś w niej musi być miejsce gdzie strumień pary wodnej o ciśnieniu 
a przekroczy ciśnienie nasycenia b i zacznie się skraplanie .
Nie pomoże super lambda bo nie o nią tu chodzi . 
Dla tego skaraniem są stropodachy papą izolowane / ściany z wełną elewacyjna i ściany 3W / poddasze użytkowe .
Każde z tych miejsc wymaga starannej paroizolacji .
Czy to w postaci farby na ścianie czy foli paro izolacyjnej super szczelnej .
Stropodach to jest kara straszna gdyż trzeba zrównoważyć opór dyfuzyjny papy na lepiku lub innego wynalazku/
aby nie wpuścić tam wilgoci tyle / aby ona (ta para wodna ) nie mogą wydostać się 
przez papę co jest bardzo trudne ale nie niemożliwe .
To samo z tynkiem elewacyjnym/ ilości pary wodnej skroplonej marnują całkowicie efekt izolacyjny wełny .
Stąd pianka choć świństwo okrutne jest lepsza .

----------


## mat3006

Z przyczyn walki ze zmianami klimatycznymi tzw. "ociepleniem" ogłoszono wyścigi o Puchar najniższego U !  :smile: 
Dla uczczenia nowych _tryndów_ zarządza się nowy "odcinek specjalny-chwilowe ochłodzenie". Teraz U dachu ma być 0,05 !  
Ponieważ teraz ma być chłodniej to musicie mieć cieplejsze domy, nie ? Logiczne, tak samo jak wtedy kiedy to miało być cieplej...
Paru gostków już się wzbogaciło strzygąc gromadnie samców owieczek, przeganianych w jedną stronę", a teraz kombinują jak zrobić to samo w drugą...
 Ale to chyba przypadkowa zbieżność lambda z lambs   :big grin:   :big tongue:  ?

----------


## מרכבה

> Abstrahując od sposobu ocieplenia, z wielu innych też powodów zrezygnowałem z mieszkania na strychu. Mam doświadczenie i nie chcę mieć więcej tego bólu głowy w przenośni i dosłownie.


A nie jest to wina czasem nadmiaru CO2?

----------


## מרכבה

> Ocieplanie domu drewnianego od zewnątrz systemem BSO / ETICS (metoda lekka mokra)
> Ocieplanie domu drewnianego systemem BSO jest nieco trudniejsze i obarczone większym ryzykiem niż ocieplanie metodą lekką suchą. Ocieplając budynek drewniany metodą lekką mokrą, możemy stosować tylko systemy, w których wykorzystywna jest wełna mineralna i tynk o dużej paroprzepuszczalności.


Błąd ! jeśli wełna jest tynkowana tak jak styropian to jest kara ! żadna z tego będzie izolacja .
Pierwsze od środka paroizolacja przy wełnie i styropianie cały dom / szczególnie że nie będzie to tynk cementowo-wapienny 
tylko akrylowy właśnie i mniej lub bardziej jest paroizolatorem .
Radośnie nam ściany oddychają i wentylują, a tu trach tynk co korkuje ten radosny przepływ oddychania.
Dla tego paroizolacja musi być.

----------


## lukasza

> Z przyczyn walki ze zmianami klimatycznymi tzw. "ociepleniem" ogłoszono wyścigi o Puchar najniższego U ! 
> Dla uczczenia nowych _tryndów_ zarządza się nowy "odcinek specjalny-chwilowe ochłodzenie". Teraz U dachu ma być 0,05 !  
> Ponieważ teraz ma być chłodniej to musicie mieć cieplejsze domy, nie ? Logiczne, tak samo jak wtedy kiedy to miało być cieplej...
> Paru gostków już się wzbogaciło strzygąc gromadnie samców owieczek, przeganianych w jedną stronę", a teraz kombinują jak zrobić to samo w drugą...
>  Ale to chyba przypadkowa zbieżność lambda z lambs    ?


Wiem ze zjadłeś wszystkie rozumu w naszym kraju, teraz oświeć resztę UE tak aby Parlament Europejski i Rada Europejska zmieniła nakaz dla całej UE budowy domów zeroenergetycznych od 2020. Za dużo tam ekologów, ciężar przerzucają na Nas szybciej niż na elektrownie (choć w Polsce to dobrze bo byśmy sporo kar płacili) no ale jednak prawo jest zrobione. Idzie nowe szerokim łukiem, po to jest program NAPE dla rozwoju kadr polskich i wiedzy.

A wiesz ze są kraje gdzie takie domy trzeba już będzie budować od 2016. Dobrze ze w Anglii to będzie mały poligon polskich podwykonawcow. Wtedy fakt U ok 00,5-0,1 to standard. Ja dziś pól dachu (nad strychem) mam U 0,07 bez specjalnie dużych kosztów, wystarczyło dołożyć 3cia warstwę 15 cm wełny na 60m2 za 1000 zł brutto

----------


## Tomek W

> Wełna mineralna jej zaletą jest nie palność po za tym brak zalet .
> Same problemy / nie zabezpieczona przed nadmiernym przepływem pary wodnej 
> działa jak skraplacz .
> Gdzieś w niej musi być miejsce gdzie strumień pary wodnej o ciśnieniu 
> a przekroczy ciśnienie nasycenia b i zacznie się skraplanie .
> Nie pomoże super lambda bo nie o nią tu chodzi . 
> Dla tego skaraniem są stropodachy papą izolowane / ściany z wełną elewacyjna i ściany 3W / poddasze użytkowe .
> Każde z tych miejsc wymaga starannej paroizolacji .
> Czy to w postaci farby na ścianie czy foli paro izolacyjnej super szczelnej .
> ...


Nie zgodzę się z tą wypowiedzią. Tak samo jak wiele jest rodzajów pustaków ceramicznych czy innych materiałów budowlanych, tak samo jest wiele wełen. Nie każda wełna mineralna chłonie wilgoć. Występują produkty, które są zabezpieczone przed wnikaniem wilgoci specjalnymi środkami hydrofobowymi. Owszem, jeżeli ciśnienie pary wodnej jest duże ( >13 hPa jak w kuchni czy łazience) to należy użyć folię paroizolacyjną, natomiast w pomieszczeniach suchych, gdzie ciśnienie pary wodnej jest niewielkie takiej konieczności nie ma. 
Ponadto przedostająca się para wodna powinna mieć zawsze możliwość ujścia, a więc w przypadku poddasza będzie to membrana wysokoparoprzepuszczalna, czy też szczelina wentylacyjna w przypadku pełnego deskowania.
Tak samo odnosi się to do ścian trójwarstwowych, gdzie stosuje się szczelinę wentylowaną i zapewnia otwory wlotowe nad gruntem i wylotowe pod okapem . 

Zgodnie z zasadami fizyki budowli opory dyfuzyjne poszczególnych warstw przegrody powinny zmniejszać się w kierunku środowiska zewnętrznego. A więc krótko mówiąc należy stosować materiały bardziej paroprzepuszczalne zbliżając się ku środowisku zewnętrznemu. 
Pragnę również zwrócić uwagę, że przepływ pary wodnej przebiega od pomieszczenia ogrzewanego w stronę chłodnego środowiska zewnętrznego, a więc nie ma możliwości, aby para wodna z zewnątrz przechodziła do ogrzewanego pomieszczenia.

I może jeszcze jedna kwestia, o której warto wspomnieć. Występowanie kondensatu w przegrodzie jest niebezpieczne w momencie, gdy  jego ilość jest większa niż będzie on później mógł w stanie odparować.
Jeżeli natomiast występujący zimą kondensat może sobie swobodnie odparować w okresie letnim to nie stwarza on zagrożenia dla przegrody.

Wełna mineralna będąc materiałem paroprzepuszczalnym nie powoduje wykroplenia kondensatu, a umożliwia jedynie odprowadzenie pary wodnej z przegrody,  co przyczynia się do polepszenia mikroklimatu wnętrz.  Wspomaga również proces usunięcia kondensatu z przegrody podczas jego odparowywania, jako że nie blokuje  przenikania pary wodnej.

----------


## mat3006

Witam od siebie konsultanta Rockwool. Mam nadzieję, że merytoryka dysputu znacząco zyska na obecności Kolegi.
Korzystając z okazji:
 1. Dlaczego tak istotny parametr jakim jest opór powietrzny wełny ( wiem , że będą różne , dla różnych gęstości ) nie jest obligatoryjnie badany i monitorowany. Zwłaszcza, biorąc pod uwagę istotną niejednorodność struktury. Jaki , zarazem jest związek pomiędzy gęstością, oporem powietrznym i lambdą deklarowaną ?
  2. Jak słusznie Kolega zauważył, wełna dla w miarę prawidłowego funkcjonowania w przegrodzie, musi przepuszczać i odprowadzać na zewnątrz parę wodną. Czy ilości te są zbadane i ujęte w formie wpływu na pełną izolacyjność przegrody ( straty ciepła; to w końcu jest najważniejszy nośnik ciepła ) dla danej grubości wełny ? Przez pełną izolacyjność rozumiem sumę kondukcji, konwekcji, infiltracji i promieniowania podczerwonego ( to ostatnie uznajmy za pomijalnie małe, chyba, że się wzburzą specjaliści od Isobooster'a  :smile:  ). Jak ta wielkość jest obrazowana ( uwzględniana ) dla lambdy deklarowanej ?
3. Zwracałem się do Isovera z prośbą o, w miarę ścisłe opisanie metody laboratoryjnej jaką jest badana i monitorowana lambda. Ponieważ nie otrzymałem odpowiedzi może tą drogą ją uzyskam.
4. Czy dysponuje Kolega rozkładem procentowym poszczególnych części procesu przewodności i dyfuzji ciepła dla przyrostu grubości izolacji. Inaczej mówiąc jak zmienia się udział kondukcji oraz konwekcji w zależności od grubości izolacji na przykładzie np: płyt Rockmin ?
5. Jakie współczynniki korygujące i w jakiej wartości zdaniem Kolegi należy uwzględnić sprowadzając lambdę deklarowaną np. Rockmin'u do lambdy obliczeniowej. Nie chodzi mi w tym przypadku o współczynnik mostka liniowego, on jest związany z konkretnym projektem.

 Co do skuteczności impregnacji środkami hyrofobowymi. One nie tyle uniemożłiwiają wnikanie wilgoci ( co rozumie Kolega pod tym pojęciem ? Parę wodną, kondensat, wodę z ew. nieszczelności ? ) co hyrofobizując włókna uzyskujemy efekt utrudnienia powstania tzw. filmu wodnego na powierzchni włókien, który daje efekt zwilżenia i trwałego zamoczenia. Po prostu kondensat będzie szybciej spływał na dół. Nie utrudnia ani dyfuzji ani kondensacji wynikłej wskutek osiągnięcia tzw. punktu rosy. 

Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## mat3006

> Zgodnie z zasadami fizyki budowli opory dyfuzyjne poszczególnych warstw przegrody powinny zmniejszać się w kierunku środowiska zewnętrznego. A więc krótko mówiąc należy stosować materiały bardziej paroprzepuszczalne zbliżając się ku środowisku zewnętrznemu.


No to BSO na wełnie elewacyjnej czy lamellowej do wyrzucenia  :sad:   No chyba , że Kolega przekona, ze opór dyfuzyjny warstwy wysoce modyfikowanego polimerami kleju mineralnego o grubości 4-6 mm plus grunt plus tynk,  jest mniejszy od wełny mnieralnej. Rodzaj tynku ( stosowanie w tym układzie tynku akrylowego [ czy farby akrylowej na jakimkolwiek ] to zupełne nieporozumienie) jest już mocno wtórnym problemem.

Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## מרכבה

> Wełna mineralna będąc materiałem paroprzepuszczalnym nie powoduje wykroplenia kondensatu, a umożliwia jedynie odprowadzenie pary wodnej z przegrody, co przyczynia się do polepszenia mikroklimatu wnętrz. Wspomaga również proces usunięcia kondensatu z przegrody podczas jego odparowywania, jako że nie blokuje przenikania pary wodnej.


 to już jest idiotyzm !
jakiego kondensatu ! tam nie ma co się kondensować jest to nie dopuszczalne.
W przypadku kiedy to nastąpi proces ten się rozszerza bo zwiększa się przewodność cieplna materiału i rozszerza się strefa kondensacji.
JEST ONA NIE DOPUSZCZALNA !!!! właśnie paradoksalnie uodpornienie wełny na wilgoć nic wnosi nic ! 
dla tego że i tak wełna jest materiałem nie chłonnym.
Działa jak zimna puszka piwa/ za dużo wilgoci to moknie i koniec to nic że sama nie chłonie /szyba też nie chłonie .
Będzie spływał w dół to ma być plus ! nie ma być tam kondensatu.




> a umożliwia jedynie odprowadzenie pary wodnej z przegrody, co przyczynia się do polepszenia mikroklimatu wnętrz.


 to zdanie świadczy tylko o piewcy znachorskiej fizyki budowli.
od wilgoci jest wentylacja . a nie regulowanie stężenia pary wodnej w pomieszczeniach przez dyfuzję 




> No to BSO na wełnie elewacyjnej czy lamellowej do wyrzucenia  No chyba , że Kolega przekona, ze opór dyfuzyjny warstwy kleju mineralnego o grubości 4-6 mm plus grunt plus tynk, jest mniejszy od wełny mnieralnej. Rodzaj tynku ( stosowanie w tym układzie tynku akrylowego [ czy farby akrylowej na jakimkolwiek ] to zupełne nieporozumienie) jest już mocno wtórnym problemem.


Niestety to jest najgorsza metoda po stropodachu z wełny przykrytej papą .
Jak mądrale wymyślą farbę w pomieszczeniach o małym oporze dyfuzyjnym to
pod tynkiem ładnie 4,5-9 kg wody nie pary nie niczego innego tylko wody .
tynk musiał by mieć przepuszczalność większą jak suma muru itp tak aby nie było nadmiaru pary wodnej 
gdzie łatwo przekroczy ciśnienie nasycenia 
gdyż właśnie szybko przechodzi przez nią para wodna i każde zahamowanie jej przepływu kończy się kondensacją.




> Zgodnie z zasadami fizyki budowli opory dyfuzyjne poszczególnych warstw przegrody powinny zmniejszać się w kierunku środowiska zewnętrznego. A więc krótko mówiąc należy stosować materiały bardziej paroprzepuszczalne zbliżając się ku środowisku zewnętrznemu. 
> Pragnę również zwrócić uwagę, że przepływ pary wodnej przebiega od pomieszczenia ogrzewanego w stronę chłodnego środowiska zewnętrznego, a więc nie ma możliwości, aby para wodna z zewnątrz przechodziła do ogrzewanego pomieszczenia


To mam pytanie dla czego koledze się w kradły takie pierdoły co wyżej wypunktowałem ?
Jest to święta racja .

----------


## mat3006

> Jak już w końcu odeszliśmy nieco od lambdy to teraz przydałby się krótki wykład w kwestii tych parametrów odnośnie piany otwarto-komórkowej. Co Ty na to *mat3006*?


Jeżeli o mnie chodzi to nie ma problemu  :smile:  ale mam wrażenie , że tylko pozornie "odeszliśmy" od lambdy. Siedzi i rządzi głęboko w umysłach. Nawet dzisiaj miałem dość intensywną dyskusję z kierownikiem ucieleśniającym najbardziej ortodoksyjne postawy tego wątku. Nota bene staliśmy pod spartoloną totalnie izolacją z wełny Isover, gdzie ślepiec widział jak to jest dziurawe. W dodatku robią wylewki , woda ciecze po szybach, gdzie nie gdzie poszyte płytami g/k... Jak mawiają sodomia z gomorią a ten "budowlaniec starej daty" z autorytatywną miną twierdzi, że to tak super sprawdzona technologia a nie potrafi zrozumieć prostych zasad harmonogramowych.

Nieustająco czekam na wypowiedź Pana Tomka w sprawie moich pytań.... Kluczowe nie padło a może na to czas.... Skoro badanie lambdy prowadzone jest w warunkach w których nie występuje ani konwekcja ani dyfuzja pary wodnej , tak jak ma to miejsce n.p. w metodach badań tzw. domu modelowego, to w jakim stopniu tak określona lambda może być prawidłowa ? Przecież nie występują dwa kluczowe elementy procesu przenikania ciepła z czego jeden ( transmisja pary wodnej i niesionego za jej pośrednictwem, w dużej ilości, ciepła ) ma znaczenie kluczowe. 
 Koledzy, zrozumcież prostą prawdę. Określenie przewodnictwa ciepła, tzw. kondukcji, na podstawie tak sformułowanych metod badawczych ( XIX w.) jest na tyle ścisłe na ile nie występują w naturze inne składowe przenikania, tzn. konwekcja, infiltracja, transmisja pary... Mówiąc wprost zastosowanie do "rachunków" wyłącznie wzorów na kondukcję ma cechy prawdziwości tylko i wyłącznie dla materiałów typu : solid t.j.: betonu, ceramiki, szkła, stali itp. W materiałach termoizolacyjnych, im większa jest porowatość a zarazem im mniejszy opór dla konwekcji ( opór powietrzny ) tym bardziej prosty wzór z lambdą w roli głównej staje się nieprawdziwy bo ... niepełny !!! W rzeczywistości wełna jest znaaacznie gorszym izolatorem niż to co wynika ze wzorków, kalkulatorków itp.

 Wzory, współczynniki itd. zostały zastosowane dla uproszczenia i ułatwienia życia projektantom, inwestorom ... Są jak algorytm ale wyniki które "maszynka" wypluwa są na tyle warte na ile dane wejściowe prawdziwe i precyzyjne. Najczęsciej, projektanci z lenistwa lub dlatego , że "inwestor wie lepiej bo to jego kasa" , nawet nie zamyśli się , ze należałoby skorygować ŚLD do lambdy obliczeniowej. Problem jest tym większy , że nawet współczynniki korygujące są dalekie od ich rzeczywistego wpływu.

 Kolego Tomku z Rockwool'a, bardzo proszę o prawdziwe podejście do dyskusji a nie ograniczanie się Ctrl+C Ctrl+V  z ulotek.

----------


## מרכבה

> Kolego Tomku,bardzo proszę o prawdziwe podejście do dyskusji a nie ograniczanie się Ctrl+C Ctrl+V z ulotek


http://www.itb.pl/nf/PDF/P02.pdf  mat3006 sobie po czytaj / drugie przeczytaj choć z ciekawości budownictwo ogólne tom II.
Wszystkie nurtujące pytania będziesz miał na tacy.

Bo wyskakujesz z zarzutami że obliczenia swoje a praktyka swoje .
Patrz na 19 st linka/ właśnie te wzorki itp opracowano na podstawie badań.
My tu sobie w ciepełku forum czasem bączka puścimy ciepłego i szukamy błędów tam gdzie ich nie ma, lub są 
ściśle opisane jakie przyczyny itp.
Wierzysz że lambda wełny jest taka a taka ? w obliczeniach przyjmuje się 0,05 .

----------


## mat3006

> http://www.itb.pl/nf/PDF/P02.pdf  mat3006 sobie po czytaj / drugie przeczytaj choć z ciekawości budownictwo ogólne tom II.
> Wszystkie nurtujące pytania będziesz miał na tacy.
> 
> Bo wyskakujesz z zarzutami że obliczenia swoje a praktyka swoje .
> Patrz na 19 st linka/ właśnie te wzorki itp opracowano na podstawie badań.
> My tu sobie w ciepełku forum czasem bączka puścimy ciepłego i szukamy błędów tam gdzie ich nie ma, lub są 
> ściśle opisane jakie przyczyny itp.
> Wierzysz że lambda wełny jest taka a taka ? w obliczeniach przyjmuje się 0,05 .


 Hmmm.... nie do końca rozumiem. Czyżby zbiezność imienia Tomek z cośtamcośtam-robaczki  :smile:  Bo nie do kolegi cośtamcośtam kierowałem tę uwagę. Z tego co napisałem to raczej wynika, że nie wierzę w lambda wełny w postaci publikowanej. Z takimi zarzutami wyskakuję bo to jest prawda. Obliczenia swoje a praktyka swoje. Między innymi dlatego , że lambda wełny jest tak mocno źle oszacowane ( badane ) bo przecież nie oszukane  :big tongue: 
 Co do linków to wskazane opracownie jest mi znane od dawna ale w tym problem , że w nieznacznym stopniu można je powiązać z wadami metod określania lambdy wełny. Błąd pomiarowy dla stolarki to mały pikuś przy rozbieżności warunków laboratoryjnych w stosunku do warunków rzeczywistych przy badaniach współczynników wełny.
  Co do lambdy przyjmowanej w obliczeniach. Co pracownia to inna metoda a pewni Najlepsi Doradcy tego forum i tak w kalkulator wstukają  ŚwiętąLambdęDeklarowaną.
Wartość którą podałeś odpowiada z grubsza tej którą w którymś z wcześniejszych postów podałem jako deklarowaną w AmPłn . Tam podałem 0,052 za co zostałem odsądzony od czci  :smile: 

Czy Kolego.... hm... מרכבה   :smile:  ( udało się  :smile:  ) jesteś pewny , że jest między nami spór ?  :no:

----------


## Tamdaramda

> Koledzy, zrozumcież prostą prawdę. Określenie przewodnictwa ciepła, tzw. kondukcji, na podstawie tak sformułowanych metod badawczych ( XIX w.) jest na tyle ścisłe na ile nie występują w naturze inne składowe przenikania, tzn. konwekcja, infiltracja, transmisja pary... Mówiąc wprost zastosowanie do "rachunków" wyłącznie wzorów na kondukcję ma cechy prawdziwości tylko i wyłącznie dla materiałów typu : solid t.j.: betonu, ceramiki, szkła, stali itp. W materiałach termoizolacyjnych, im większa jest porowatość a zarazem im mniejszy opór dla konwekcji ( opór powietrzny ) tym bardziej prosty wzór z lambdą w roli głównej staje się nieprawdziwy bo ... niepełny !!! W rzeczywistości wełna jest znaaacznie gorszym izolatorem niż to co wynika ze wzorków, kalkulatorków itp.


i pewnie to tłumaczy wynik eksperymentu opisanego tutaj (jak nie działa to googlać za "colorado study cellulose vs fiberglass") - w skrócie badano dwa budynkie testowe - szkieletowe - jeden ocieplony matą z wełny szklanej, drugi celulozą natryskiwaną na mokro. W obu przypadkach termoizolacje miały identyczny opór cieplny (oczywiście liczony z teoretycznych wartości lambda). Suma sumarów wyszło, że do utrzymania jednakowej temperatury potrzeba 25% energii mniej w przypadku celulozy....

pozdrawiam

----------


## owp

> Nawet dzisiaj miałem dość intensywną dyskusję z kierownikiem ucieleśniającym najbardziej ortodoksyjne postawy tego wątku. Nota bene staliśmy pod spartoloną totalnie izolacją z wełny Isover, gdzie ślepiec widział jak to jest dziurawe. W dodatku robią wylewki , woda ciecze po szybach, gdzie nie gdzie poszyte płytami g/k... Jak mawiają sodomia z gomorią a ten "budowlaniec starej daty" z autorytatywną miną twierdzi, że to tak super sprawdzona technologia a nie potrafi zrozumieć prostych zasad harmonogramowych.


Myślisz, że pianka by się utrzymała przy takich budowlańcach? Na bank więźba wysezonowana, nie ?  :smile: 
Swoją drogą jak tłumaczyłeś, że przez wełnę woda leje się na oknach? Za szczelna?  :wink:

----------


## miloszenko

> PS w tym wątku jest identyczny przykład, dwa  identyczne domki szkieletowe, jeden z pianką a drugi z wełną, różnica w  rachunkach za prąd 2x, próba szczelności domku potwierdziła obawy, domek  z wełną celowo był podziurawiony jak sito żeby udowodnić co miano udowodnić


No wlasnie, bardzo trudno odsiac ziarno od plewu  :smile:  Moge tylko potwierdzic, i wielu innych uzytkownikow takze, ze wcale z welna nie jest zle (i to pisze ja - posiadacz pianki  :big tongue:  ). Gdyby ludzie nie dawali folii i kartongipsow to wtedy taka izolacja mocn by ucierpiala, jednak wiele jest przykladow domow gdzie zuzycie rowne planowanemu z OZC, wiec prosze nikogo nie straszyc, ze welna jest be, nie jest idealna, ale poki co tanszego sposobu na izolacje dachu nie ma.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## mat3006

Zadałem konkretne pytania Panu Tomkowi zRockwoola i mam nadzieję, że równie konkretnie na nie odpowie. Mój ostatni post był odpowiedzią na post cotamcośtam. Zaczynam mnie dziwić zachowanie, zwlaszcza niektórych ( z wyjątkiem jednego) z uczestnków wątku. Boicie się lub nie chcecie dowiedzieć czegoś więcej ? Dalej będziecie powtarzać swoje ? Jaki to niby błąd OZC jest dopuszczalny a jaki nie? Od czego zależy ? W jakim stopniu na ów bląd ma wpływ znacząco gorszy wynik jednego z elementów izoalcji biorąc pod uwagę saldo ?  Wy oczywiście _wiecie_ ( zwłaszcza jeden ) a ja bym chciał się dowiedzieć tego od np. Pana Tomka z Rockwool'a.
 No to w kontekście tego "zafałszowanego" testu szkieletówek ( nie wnikając w prawdziwość dostarczanych przez...informacji ) Paroizolacja jest w końcu nezbędna wełnie czy jednak, *za wskazaniami Rockwool'a* nie należy jej stosować ? To te dziurki stanowią czy nie stanowią skoro jej w ogóle tam nie powinno być ? Pani Tomku z Rockwool'a ... ???

Nie odpowiadam na chamskie  zaczepki,. Niech dalej świadczą o autorze. Tak trzymać

----------


## mat3006

> Myślisz, że pianka by się utrzymała przy takich budowlańcach? Na bank więźba wysezonowana, nie ? 
> Swoją drogą jak tłumaczyłeś, że przez wełnę woda leje się na oknach? Za szczelna?


Jak się chce napisać co się chce to nawet czasu nie ma żeby dokładnie i ze zrozumieniem przeczytać wcześniejszy post...
woda sie leje bo o tej porze leją wylewki, a równocześnie montują ( jak wspomniałem tragicznie jakościowo) wełnę szklaną. Ta wełna już w momencie "narodzin" będzie miała wilgotność jak po 5 latach.  Atmosfera w obiekcie jest tak nasycona wodą, że ta kondensuje prawie na wszystkim. A wspomniałem o tym przypadku bo tak zabetonowanego elektoratu wełny jeszcze nie miałem okazji poznać. Jeżeli nałożymy na to całkowitą niezborność organizacyjną to można wyrobić sobie pełny obraz.

 Więźba wysezonowana, mało tego, impregnowana autoklawicznie, czy to ma jakiekolwiek znaczenie dla skuteczności termoizolacji ? Być może nie zgnije... Jakiś komentarz, Kolego wnikliwy ?

----------


## מרכבה

mat3006  sam jesteś coś tam coś tam.
Ostatni cośku post wskazuje na pewne przebłyski ale mieszasz strasznie.
jak byś było myślące coś to byś wiedziało że
wełna musi być sucha jak pieprz inaczej traci lambdę deklarowaną.
Ale to trzeba mieć musk a nie pianę.
Sam zaczynasz wojnę ze mną...

----------


## Tomek W

> Witam od siebie konsultanta Rockwool. Mam nadzieję, że merytoryka dysputu znacząco zyska na obecności Kolegi.
> Korzystając z okazji:
>  1. Dlaczego tak istotny parametr jakim jest opór powietrzny wełny ( wiem , że będą różne , dla różnych gęstości ) nie jest obligatoryjnie badany i monitorowany. Zwłaszcza, biorąc pod uwagę istotną niejednorodność struktury.


Nie wymaga tego norma produktowa (PN EN 13162 – na izolacje cieplne z MW dla budownictwa), bo nie ma takiej potrzeby. 




> Jaki , zarazem jest związek pomiędzy gęstością, oporem powietrznym i lambdą deklarowaną ?


Istnieje pewna zależność między gęstością i lambda , ale gęstość nie jest jedynym czynnikiem wpływającym na lambdę.
Pomiar oporu powietrznego można wykorzystywać jako pośrednie zgrubne badanie lambdy, ale tylko dla wyrobów lekkich, bo w odniesieniu do wyrobów o dużej gęstości brak ścisłej korelacji.




> 2. Jak słusznie Kolega zauważył, wełna dla w miarę prawidłowego funkcjonowania w przegrodzie, musi przepuszczać i odprowadzać na zewnątrz parę wodną. Czy ilości te są zbadane i ujęte w formie wpływu na pełną izolacyjność przegrody ( straty ciepła; to w końcu jest najważniejszy nośnik ciepła ) dla danej grubości wełny ?


Norma produktowa na wyroby izolacyjne z wełny mineralnej pozwala na przyjmowanie deklarowanego współczynnika oporu dyfuzyjnego pary wodnej = 1 tzn. „pełnej paroprzepuszczalności” (oczywiście tylko w przypadku, gdy wyroby nie mają pokryć lub pokrycia te mają strukturę otwartą), ponieważ różnice gęstości mają mniejsze znaczenie niż struktura (nawet 150 kg włókien w metrze)  




> Przez pełną izolacyjność rozumiem sumę kondukcji, konwekcji, infiltracji i promieniowania podczerwonego ( to ostatnie uznajmy za pomijalnie małe, chyba, że się wzburzą specjaliści od Isobooster'a  ). Jak ta wielkość jest obrazowana ( uwzględniana ) dla lambdy deklarowanej ?
> 4. Czy dysponuje Kolega rozkładem procentowym poszczególnych części procesu przewodności i dyfuzji ciepła dla przyrostu grubości izolacji. Inaczej mówiąc jak zmienia się udział kondukcji oraz konwekcji w zależności od grubości izolacji na przykładzie np: płyt Rockmin ?
> 5. Jakie współczynniki korygujące i w jakiej wartości zdaniem Kolegi należy uwzględnić sprowadzając lambdę deklarowaną np. Rockmin'u do lambdy obliczeniowej. Nie chodzi mi w tym przypadku o współczynnik mostka liniowego, on jest związany z konkretnym projektem.


W prawidłowo zaprojektowanych konstrukcjach, lambda obliczeniowa dla ROCKMINU jest taka sama jak deklarowana; odnosi się to do zdecydowanej większości przypadków. Istnieje norma PN-EN ISO 10456, która podaje zasady przeliczania lambd deklarowanych na obliczeniowe, w zależności od warunków temperaturowo-wilgotnościowych w konstrukcji.




> Co do skuteczności impregnacji środkami hyrofobowymi. One nie tyle uniemożłiwiają wnikanie wilgoci ( co rozumie Kolega pod tym pojęciem ? Parę wodną, kondensat, wodę z ew. nieszczelności ? ) co hyrofobizując włókna uzyskujemy efekt utrudnienia powstania tzw. filmu wodnego na powierzchni włókien, który daje efekt zwilżenia i trwałego zamoczenia. Po prostu kondensat będzie szybciej spływał na dół.


Lub odparowywał, gdy warunki temu sprzyjają. 




> Nie utrudnia ani dyfuzji ani kondensacji wynikłej wskutek osiągnięcia tzw. punktu rosy.


Oczywiście, racja

----------


## mat3006

> mat3006  sam jesteś coś tam coś tam.
> Ostatni cośku post wskazuje na pewne przebłyski ale mieszasz strasznie.
> jak byś było myślące coś to byś wiedziało że
> wełna musi być sucha jak pieprz inaczej traci lambdę deklarowaną.
> Ale to trzeba mieć musk a nie pianę.
> Sam zaczynasz wojnę ze mną...


Piszę "cośtam" bo nie będę się bawił w przeklejanie a na klawiaturze nie mam takowych robaczków. Bez urazy bo nie było to moim zamiarem. Taki nick wybrałeś to cierp.
 Wojna ?...Tak ogólnie to nie rozumiem skąd to napięcie pośladków ale pewnie niedługo się dowiem. 
Musk zamiast piany ?... To nawet niezłe, gdybym jeszcze pojął co właściwie zamierzasz stwierdzić byłoby nieźle

----------


## מרכבה

To takie trudne zaznaczyć tekst i skopiować ?
Nic chcę stwierdzić .
Czujnie się przyczaiłem i byłem gotów do boju  :wink: 

Tak naprawdę to co piszesz jest w pewnym sensie prawdą tylko nie wiesz i niestety nie potrafisz tego dowieść.
Lambda wełny mokrej poleci na łeb szyję jeśli zawilgnie.
Starasz się uogólnić ten fakt i przenosisz go na każde zagadnienie.
Jak zapodajesz hasło to je obroń na konkretnym przypadku.
A nie generalizuj.

----------


## mat3006

> ]Nie wymaga tego norma produktowa (PN EN 13162 – na izolacje cieplne z MW dla budownictwa), bo nie ma takiej potrzeby.


To, że norma tego nie wymaga to doskonale wiem i rozumiem , że skoro nie wymaga to nie robicie. Natomiast ze stwierdzeniem , że nie potrzeby to bym się chyba wstrzymał. Miałem nadzieję, że jednak analizujecie i bierzecie pod uwage tak istotny parametr. Może również dlatego, ciężko go znaleźć przy Waszych wyrobach bo nie ma czym się pochwalić, zwłaszcza w konsekwencji logicznej do : 



> Pomiar oporu powietrznego można wykorzystywać jako pośrednie zgrubne badanie lambdy, ale tylko dla wyrobów lekkich,


 Jako żywo WM ! Skoro Kolega sam przyznał że opór powietrzny można wykorzystać do określania izolacyjności ( nie lambdy bo kondukcja to zupełnie inna para kaloszy ) to należy rozumieć że bazowanie na lambdzie wyznaczonej z badań kondukcji pomija i niedookreśla rzeczywistą izolacyjność materiału. Skoro zarazem stwierdza Kolega , ze jest to zgrubne czyli przybliżone określenie izolacyjności to można domniemywać że chodzi o zbliżoną i podobną wartość. Z tego już mały krok do wniosku , że opór powietrzny wywiera porównywalny wpływ na izolacyjność jak kondukcja, charakteryzowana lambdą




> Istnieje pewna zależność między gęstością i lambda , ale gęstość nie jest jedynym czynnikiem wpływającym na lambdę.


Jeżeli mogę prosić jednak o okreslenie rodzaju tej zależności





> Norma produktowa na wyroby izolacyjne z wełny mineralnej pozwala na przyjmowanie deklarowanego współczynnika oporu dyfuzyjnego pary wodnej = 1 tzn. „pełnej paroprzepuszczalności” (oczywiście tylko w przypadku, gdy wyroby nie mają pokryć lub pokrycia te mają strukturę otwartą), ponieważ różnice gęstości mają mniejsze znaczenie niż struktura (nawet 150 kg włókien w metrze)  .


Tu absolutna zgoda



> W prawidłowo zaprojektowanych konstrukcjach, lambda obliczeniowa dla ROCKMINU jest taka sama jak deklarowana; odnosi się to do zdecydowanej większości przypadków.


Tu już nie  :smile: 




> Lub odparowywał, gdy warunki temu sprzyjają.


 Rzadko a praktycznie nie do spełnienia. Z reguły jakaś część pozostaje, pogarszając izolacyjność na następny sezon, wskutek czego zawilgocenie, jak w efekcie jo-jo  wzrośnie. To proces kumulacji przez lata.

 Dziękują za rzeczową odpowiedź jednakże muszę z rozczarowaniem stwierdzić , ze Kolega nie udzielił mi odpowiedzi na pytania nr. 3,4 i 5 , oraz pominął pytanie o BSO na węłnie. Mam nadzieję, że znajdzie Kolega czas na zajęcie stanowiska w tych sprawach.

Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## מרכבה

> Pomiar oporu powietrznego można wykorzystywać jako pośrednie zgrubne badanie lambdy, ale tylko dla wyrobów lekkich,


O jaki opór powietrzny wam chodzi znowu?
Jak się bada lambdę wełny czy czegokolwiek to razem z powietrzem w środku tego materiału.
Może wam chodzi o opór przejmowania ciepła ? 
Nie wiem takie jakieś to znachorskie.




> Rzadko a praktycznie nie do spełnienia. Z reguły jakaś część pozostaje, pogarszając izolacyjność na następny sezon, wskutek czego zawilgocenie, jak w efekcie jo-jo wzrośnie. To proces kumulacji przez lata.


weź zrób obliczenia ku temu.
ile tego zostaje o ile zostaje przy prawidłowym ułożeniu warstw ze względu na opór dyfuzyjny
na razie rzucasz hasłami pustymi.

w Rzeszowie jest księgarnia techniczna niedaleko P Rz kup sobie książkę 
budownictwo ogólne tom II i studiuj swoje wątpliwości.

----------


## מרכבה

> Nie mam przeciwwskazań aby poznać jak wygląda transmisja pary wodnej, konwekcja, infiltracja itd. dla piany również w kontekście lambdy. Będzie można spróbować w telegraficznym skrócie porównać "suche" dane.


Wiecie do cho lery jasnej jakie warunki muszą być aby nastąpiła konwekcja ?
Jak w zwartym materiale ma tak owa nastąpić ?

----------


## owp

> Jakiś komentarz, Kolego wnikliwy ?


Się Kolega tak nie złości, smile'a Kolega nie widzi? :Smile:

----------


## מרכבה

kszhu.int  żeby było jasne na Ciebie się nie złoszczę, bo wyrwałem  od Ciebie zdanie.
bo jedyny co miesza tu to mat3006
głosi jakieś para naukowe wywody.
Albo ma wiedzę od a do z i tylko się nabija albo nie wiem .
albo znachor.

----------


## mat3006

> Wiecie do cho lery jasnej jakie warunki muszą być aby nastąpiła konwekcja ?
> Jak w zwartym materiale ma tak owa nastąpić ?


Jakim zwartym !!! Zwarty to jest może Dachrock. Wsadź sobie rękę przy krokwi jak mocniej powieje to nawet membrana nie zatrzyma przewiewania. Im grubsza warstwa ocieplenia i im mniejsza gęstość wełny tym mniejszy opór dla ruchu powietrza. Wystarczy odpowiednio długi czas i odpowiednia ilość powietrza w przegrodzie (grubość x wielkość pola) a powstaną pętle konwekcyjne. To nie wiatr że czapkę zdejmie ale wolny i stały proces przenoszenia powietrza pomiędzy stroną ciepłą i zimną.
Niestety, w świetle normy to nie jest problem  :sad: 

Może Tobie podesłać kilka linków do prawdziwych i naprawdę interesujących opracowań np. MiT ( sorry, angielski techniczny będzie niezbędny ) a nie archaików które przerabiałem w latach 80-tych ? Ta księgarnia to bardziej antykwariat  :smile:   Treść ta sama, _sprawdzoooona_  :smile:   tylko świat i jego wymagania zdążyły się zmienić.... Nota bene ta relacja jest w większości prawdziwa w odniesieniu do całej edukacji technicznej w Polsce ale to zupełnie inny temat  :sad:

----------


## mat3006

> Wiecie do cho lery jasnej jakie warunki muszą być aby nastąpiła konwekcja ?
> Jak w zwartym materiale ma tak owa nastąpić ?


No właśnie ? Jakie ?

----------


## owp

> EDIT: dla rozluźnienia napiętej atmosfery, jest tu co prawda _OWP_ ale _cośtamcośtam _ czyli _מרכבה_ to _Merkava_, taki izraelski czołg, ma go w miniaturce ale tu bardziej szczegółowe ujęcie:


To nie moja sprawka  :smile:

----------


## mat3006

> To nie moja sprawka


Jak dla mnie to sam wjechał na minę  :big grin:

----------


## mat3006

> Nie, ten akurat się stoczył. Nie ma na świecie takiej miny co by czołg na bok obróciła nawet go nie nadpalając ani nie uszkadzając podłoża.
> 
> Ale wróćmy do tematu - jak to w końcu z konwekcją, przenikalnością itp. piany jest?


To taka raczej metafora była  :smile:  A Koledze z przyjemnością odpiszę tylko proszę o trochę cierpliwości bo chciałym aby treść była godna grona a wnikliwość pewnych *userów* ( nie cierpię tego słowa, mamy wiele polskich ) była zaspokojona. Zarazem jestem pewny, że zgodnie z zasadą zająca i czapki komentarze będą różne. Postaram się jutro wstawić, może w tzw. międzyczasie Pan Tomek z Rockwool'a odpowie na moje pytania.

----------


## מרכבה

Koledzy szukacie konwekcji tam gdzie je nie ma !
Po prostu nie ma koniec.
Wpływ konwekcji i ruchu powietrza na opór przejmowania ciepła 
opisywałem w dom energooszczędny.
Ale do do jasnej anielki nie szukajcie konwekcji w materiale zwartym .
Już w szczelnie powietrznej o szerokości 8mm zamkniętej 
konwekcja praktycznie ustaje/ aby jej nie było szczelina nie może być wyższa niż 8x10 czyli 80mm.
mat3006  wykazujesz elementarne braki z fizyki sorry.

ładniejsze

----------


## mat3006

> Koledzy szukacie konwekcji tam gdzie je nie ma !
> Po prostu nie ma koniec.
> Wpływ konwekcji i ruchu powietrza na opór przejmowania ciepła 
> opisywałem w dom energooszczędny.


Proszę o odpowiedź na pytanie które sam postawiłeś:
Jakie warunki muszą być aby zachodziła konwekcja ?
Poczekajmy z wnioskami n.t. mojej znajomości fizyki. Udowodnij swoją.

----------


## מרכבה

Nie to ty udowodnij swoją bo albo z przekory zadajesz te pytania czy co ?
Aby zaistniała konwekcja musi mieć pisząc po skrócie miejsce .
a gdzie w zbitej wełnie masz konwekcję.
Właśnie nieruchome powietrze w jej wnętrzu decyduje że wełna ma taką a nie inną izolacyjność .
I podana lambda jest dla niej wyliczona dla warunków gdzie ma w sobie to powietrze .
A już inną kwestią jest partactwo i zabezpieczenie tej wełny przed wywiewaniem powietrza.
Plus wilgoć pogarszają izolację .
Ale dla pianki takie rzeczy miejsca nie mają .
Producent wełny ma być wróżką i przewidzieć że weźmiesz i z wełny zrobisz 
sobie ściany bez niczego .
I potem głupie snucie wizji złej lambdy.

----------


## mat3006

> Nie to ty udowodnij swoją bo albo z przekory zadajesz te pytania czy co ?
> Aby zaistniała konwekcja musi mieć pisząc po skrócie miejsce .
> a gdzie w zbitej wełnie masz konwekcję.
> Właśnie nieruchome powietrze w jej wnętrzu decyduje że wełna ma taką a nie inną izolacyjność .
> I podana lambda jest dla niej wyliczona dla warunków gdzie ma w sobie to powietrze .
> A już inną kwestią jest partactwo i zabezpieczenie tej wełny przed wywiewaniem powietrza.
> Plus wilgoć pogarszają izolację .
> Ale dla pianki takie rzeczy miejsca nie mają .
> Producent wełny ma być wróżką i przewidzieć że weźmiesz i z wełny zrobisz 
> ...


To dalej nie jest odpowiedź. To co nawypisywałes jest typu: nie bo nie !
Zdefiniuj własnymi słowami jakie warunki musza nastąpić aby wystąpiła konwekcja.
I wylecz się z wrażenia że w wełnie jest nieruchome powietrze. Nieruchome będzie wtedy kiedy.... nie będę Cię wyręczał  :big tongue: 

 A producent ( Rockwool ) sam zaleca żeby nie dawać paroizolacji w pomieszczeniach mieszkalnych. I co zrobisz z tą informacją ?

----------


## מרכבה

> I wylecz się z wrażenia że w wełnie jest nieruchome powietrze. Nieruchome będzie wtedy kiedy.... nie będę Cię wyręczał


na tyle ile jest/ jak było by 100% nieruchome to lambda była by znacznie niższa.
a tak jest średnio ponad 0,04.
Konwekcję masz wszędzie gdzie jest przestrzeń większa niż 
8mm na 80 .
W pomieszczeniach masz konwekcję swobodną od różnicy temperatur / przy podłodze czy za meblami w zasadzie nie ma jej.
stąd opór przejmowania ciepła właśnie tej mikro warstewki powietrza przy ściennej mimo konwekcji .
a za wspomnianymi meblami itp zachodzi proces przewodzenia w prawie czystej formie i konwekcja tam jest mikro.
Stąd stal nie ma przenikania ciepła na poziomie 59kW tylko 5,9 Wata .
Właśnie przez warstwę przyścienną powietrza.

Wełna musiał by być bez niczego powtarzam .
Policzone jest jaki jest opór przejmowania ciepła dla danej prędkości wiatru 
zero osiąga się przy 10m/s . 
Stąd miedzy 1mm warstwą stali aluminium czy styropianu nie ma żadnej różnicy .
dopiero zdarcie jest warstwy umożliwia czyste przewodzenie materiału typu stal itp .
Przez powietrze przyścienne właśnie blokuje czyste przewodzenie przez np szkoło itp .
Wełna w elewacji czy inny materiał przy ruchu powietrza takiego a takiego do 10m/s
średnio jest to R 0,04 ( jak byś nie wiedział) opór cieplny.
przy prędkości wiatru średniej koło 3.5-4m/s 
dodatkowo do opór cieplnego przegrody doliczanego tak że nie truj już jakimiś cudami.



> A producent ( Rockwool ) sam zaleca żeby nie dawać paroizolacji w pomieszczeniach mieszkalnych. I co zrobisz z tą informacją ?


co zrobię jeśli tak jest to qfa ich mać zafajdana była tyle napiszę 
wełniane istoty i tyle czyt. barany.

----------


## מרכבה

Tylko pytanie 
czym się zajmujesz w budownictwie 
i dla czego potrzebujesz takiej wiedzy ?
A sobie sam odpowiedziałem bo przeczytałem.
Tak że już więcej nie będę się produkował dla kogoś kto
chce udowodnić na siłę wyższość panki natryskowej .

----------


## מרכבה

Na mat3006  elementarne braki w wiedzy już nie będę odpowiadał.
Bo raz że jest to nie po myśli jemu.
Po za tym jak ma takie braki to wystarczy mu stwierdzenie że nie ma bo nie ma,
ja już wiem dla czego tak a nie inaczej jest i to musi mu wystarczyć.
Bo podważa wszystko dokonania naukowe, dobrze że mu wymyślili tę pianę 
bo by nie miał czym tryskać po poddaszach.

Kieruję się zasadą że nie ma złych materiałów są tylko źli wykonawcy co nie wiedzą jak tego użyć .
nie chwalę pianki nie chwalę wełny.
Okna jak wytykam to nie konkretnego producenta tylko jak znajdę wedle mnie wadę nie materiałową 
tylko wadę w zastosowaniu typu czegoś za mało itp to piszę.

A tu jawny atak na akurat roocwoola nie wiem po co.
Wełna jak by nie było ma swoje zalety.
wady powstają przez takich "fachowców" 
od oddychania itp .

Tak że uprasza się kolegę do nie głoszenia paranaukowych tez 
celem udowodnienia czegoś, co nie ma miejsca .
Już z tego co czytałem był kuny / jak nie kuny to jeszcze coś 
tylko aby wełnę zdyskredytować, bez jakichkolwiek dowodów liczbowych .
których kolega nie ma bo skąd, jaki się jest rezystorem wiedzy.

Dla tego nie jestem w stanie niczego sprzedać, jak napisałem prawdę o samochodzie swoim do sprzedaży to tylko jedna osoba zadzwoniła.

Stąd też jestem tak zdegustowany postawą kolegi,
widać nie ja jedyny .

----------


## mar1982kaz

[QUOTE=mat3006;5742544]Jakim zwartym !!! Zwarty to jest może Dachrock. Wsadź sobie rękę przy krokwi jak mocniej powieje to nawet membrana nie zatrzyma przewiewania"

zapraszam  do mnie....możesz sobie sprawdzać jak wiatr przewiewa mi wełnę, ty chyba naprawdę nie wiesz o czym piszesz, może jakieś tanie "watówki" z castoramy są przewiewne, i to pod warunkiem że jest tego mniej niż 10cm i niestarannie położone, ale nie porządna wełna, u mnie kładąc wełnę nie było czuć żadnego przewiewu, mało tego- przed zamocowaniem paroizolacji nie byłem pewny kilku miejsc więc pochodziłem samemu z kadzidełkiem podczas dużej wichury i nie zauważyłem nawet najdrobniejszych niepożądanych ruchów powietrza zarówno w szczytach jak i na łączeniach płatwi z krokwiami, bo niby jak ma przewiać 30/40cm wełny  kładzionej w kilku warstwach na mijankę?

----------


## מרכבה

No ale to jest ludź który tryska pianką.
Nie wiesz tego ? przecież musi głosić zwoje tezy mijające się z prawdą szerokim łukiem .

Jedyne co przy wełnie jest problemem to jej nie właściwe użycie, przez fachowców od wełny ale pokroju tego.... agenta naszego  :big tongue: 
ci będą twierdzić znowu że wełna oddycha i daje mikro klimat .
A jednych i drugich do wora i won z budownictwa .

----------


## mat3006

http://www.ornl.gov/sci/buildings/2012/2004/124.PDF
Jak przeczytasz i zrozumiesz to napisz co zrozumałeś.  Bo jeżeli tego za mało żebyś zrozumiał, że swobodna konwekcja występuje w izolacjach włóknistych to znajdziemy coś na poziomie teletubbies.
    To nie jest opracowanie US czy Canada. To jest opracowanie europejskie oparte na modelowaniu numerycznym programem WINHAM2D w porównaniu do metodologii niemieckiej.

 A co do twojego, delikatnie to nazywajac, aroganckiego zachowania to od tej chwili możesz oczekiwac tego samego ode mnie. Możesz mi wierzyć że potrafię wskoczyć na pagony. Tak, zajmuję się natryskowymi izolacjami. Tym się różnię od większości wykonawców , że życie mnie nauczyło iż trzeba dokładnie i dogłębnie poznać technologię i materiał którym się pracuje. To mi daje mandat merytoryczny do wypowiadania się w tej sprawie.  Większość forumowych , witrualnych budowlanców ma wiedzę z ulotki ze składu za rogiem ! 

 Po drugie, nie zamierzam bawić się we wklejanie tego cośtamcośtam. To dla mnie ( podpisana zwłaszcza oryginalnie ) jest akurat machina do zabijania reprezentująca najbardziej totalitarne i brutalne wobec niewinnych ludzi państwo. Zrób sobie z tą informację co chcesz.

Jeżeli nie dasz rady z angielskim to twój problem, a do Rockwool'a sam sobie napisz o co im chodzi. Nagonki nie ma, sami to napisali
Jedyne z czym się zgadzam to twoje stwierdzenie, że jeżeli da się unieruchomić powietrze to izolacja będzie znacznie lepsza. To właśnie pianka.
I weź sobie do łebka, że konwekcja występuje prawie wszędzie i we wszystkich sytuacjach gdzie mamy gaz lub ciecz i różnicę temperatur i wynikającą z niej różnicę ciśnień, na tyle dużą aby pokonać wypadkową oporu ośrodka i lepkości medium. W niektórych przypadkach , dla bardzo małych przestrzeni staje się ( głównie z powodu lepkości ) na tyle mała że pomijalna ! 
Postawowa różnica to różnica w strukturze wełny i pianki. Nie bardzo mi się chce to pisac do ciebie. strata czasu. Najpierw się doucz !!!
Reszta twojej wypowiedzi ma służyć czemu ? Konwekcja za meblami ? WTF ?!?! Załosny popis nie na temat i przeklejone dane dla których nie trzeba być inzynier kropeczka.

Do mpolaw: zaprzestań żałosny, forumowy manipulatorku podklejać mi czyjeś wypowiedzi bądź , twoja specjalność to przekręcenia, w dodatku wyrwane z kontekstu.

    P.S. Tak się składa, ze ten zalinkowany artykuł dokładnie tłumaczy sytuację ścian marketu przytoczoną kilka stron temu. Potwierdza w całości moją diagnozę a nie bzdurzenie o cieknącym dachu. Polecam. Może wreszcie indolenci pójdą na swoje miejsce !!!

----------


## Tamdaramda

> Napisał mpoplaw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Napisał Tamdaramda  
> W obu przypadkach termoizolacje miały identyczny opór cieplny (oczywiście liczony z teoretycznych wartości lambda). Suma sumarów wyszło, że do utrzymania jednakowej temperatury potrzeba 25% energii mniej w przypadku celulozy....
> ...


w kwestii formalnej, z dala od emocji tego wątku....

nie bardzo wiem, co masz na myśli pisząc o pogorszeniu szczelności po zastosowaniu ocieplenia. Jeśli chodzi Ci o współczynnik n, to to nie jest n50, tylko Pressure Exponent, a po naszemu zdaje się "wykładnik przepływu powietrza" - z tym, że to tylko moje domysły, bo nie napisałeś wprost. Szczelność wzrosła w obu przypadkach, ale dla celulozy bardziej - wsp. wymian ACH dla 50 Pa spadł z 87 do 23 dla celulozy i z 81 do 47 dla wełny szklanej. Co do potwierdzania tezy, to zdaje się, że taka jest metodologia badań naukowych. Na zupełnym marginesie można wspomnieć, że koniec lat 80-tych (data tej pracy) to chyba schyłek popularności stosowania celulozy i początek ery włókien mineralnych  w Ameryce.

a co do "kontra" - Chińczycy by powiedzieli: "lepiej dobrze ocieplić kiepskim materiałem niż źle doskonałym"... w zasadzie napisał to już Merkaba parę postów wyżej...

----------


## mat3006

> w kwestii formalnej, z dala od emocji tego wątku....
> 
> nie bardzo wiem, co masz na myśli pisząc o pogorszeniu szczelności po zastosowaniu ocieplenia. Jeśli chodzi Ci o współczynnik n, to to nie jest n50, tylko Pressure Exponent, a po naszemu zdaje się "wykładnik przepływu powietrza" - z tym, że to tylko moje domysły, bo nie napisałeś wprost. Szczelność wzrosła w obu przypadkach, ale dla celulozy bardziej - wsp. wymian ACH dla 50 Pa spadł z 87 do 23 dla celulozy i z 81 do 47 dla wełny szklanej. Co do potwierdzania tezy, to zdaje się, że taka jest metodologia badań naukowych. Na zupełnym marginesie można wspomnieć, że koniec lat 80-tych (data tej pracy) to chyba schyłek popularności stosowania celulozy i początek ery włókien mineralnych  w Ameryce.
> 
> a co do "kontra" - Chińczycy by powiedzieli: "lepiej dobrze ocieplić kiepskim materiałem niż źle doskonałym"... w zasadzie napisał to już Merkaba parę postów wyżej...


Tamdaramda... hehehe.. daj spokój. Nie ma znaczenia jak się wysilisz, uzasadnisz i przetłumaczysz  itp.  Dawaj usera co to potwierdzi albo zdjęcia !!!
Co do ostatniego stwierdzenia to może najpierw zapoznaj się z załączonym powyżej opracowaniem. Mam wrażenie, że dasz radę z angielskim.
Jeżeli chodzi o tryndy rynkowe to teraz akurat idzie w drugą stronę. Nawet na stronach producentów glasswool'u znajdziesz piankę ok.

----------


## מרכבה

szach mat3006   na grzyba mnie to .
2.4 strona 41 BO tom II  tam się zaczyna ale ty nie rozumiejąc o czym piszą wklejasz .
to z kanady co wkleiło to mat 3006 to jest to samo co mam teraz przed oczami.
Tyczy się w skrócie przewodzenie ciepła przez wilgotny materiał 
a co za tym idzie zmianę lambdy.
Ale nie naciągaj tego pod udowodnienie sowich racji .
bo pianka ma odbicie w swojej lambdzie bardzo dobrej a wełna w swojej 
wilgotna wełna traci swoją izolacyjność .
ale nie bez podstaw to po grzyba na siłę udowadniasz .
Że cały świat się myli .
już dawno w obliczeniach było by to skorygowane .
że wełna ma lambda np 0,09

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...itrowy/page535

tu masz czytaj sobie Twoje przeciwieństwo 
czy wy żeście się zmówili jedne skrajnie w jedno drugi w drugą stronę !
może byście się razem starli było by wesoło .
Jednemu muszę tłumaczyć że jednak jest tak wymiana drugiemu że
ta wymiana następuje w określonych przestrzeniach.
a ta o której piszesz jest pomijalnie mała.
i ujęta w lambdzie wełny .
piana w osłonie antydyfuzyjnej wypełniona CO2 jest tak jak powietrze
choć jest tam trochę szkieletu stałęgo 
to jednak obecność CO2 dobrze na to wpływa .

Jeden wpadał w dramat i udowadniał że nic niema 
drugi huraganem straszy !
tylko po to aby swoje racje uwzględnić .

----------


## mat3006

> szach mat3006   na grzyba mnie to .
> 2.4 strona 41 BO tom II  tam się zaczyna ale ty nie rozumiejąc o czym piszą wklejasz .
> to z kanady co wkleiło to mat 3006 to jest to samo co mam teraz przed oczami.
> Tyczy się w skrócie przewodzenie ciepła przez wilgotny materiał 
> a co za tym idzie zmianę lambdy.
> Ale nie naciągaj tego pod udowodnienie sowich racji .
> bo pianka ma odbicie w swojej lambdzie bardzo dobrej a wełna w swojej 
> wilgotna wełna traci swoją izolacyjność .
> ale nie bez podstaw to po grzyba na siłę udowadniasz .
> ...


Znaczy się nie przeczytał... Co ty mi tu wyjeżdzasz z całym swiatem jak nie dajesz rady przeczytać 12 stron ? Nie wyrabia z językiem obcym to niech napisze a nie pozuje na SuperSpeca. Niewiedza nie tłumaczy ale rozdęta arogancją daje buca co sam powinien wskoczyć do wora i won z budownictwa !!!
 Pojął przynajmniej co oznacza tytuł raportu ?

----------


## מרכבה

do pianki nie piszę .
robisz pod siebie bo nie wiesz nic .
Tworzysz takie rzeczy jak by polscy profesorowie byli głąbami .
Konfrontowałem to z właśnie książką.
Wniosek jeden nic to wnosi.

----------


## mat3006

> do pianki nie piszę .
> robisz pod siebie bo nie wiesz nic .
> Tworzysz takie rzeczy jak by polscy profesorowie byli głąbami .
> Konfrontowałem to z właśnie książką.
> Wniosek jeden nic to wnosi.


 Nie widzę najmniejszego sensu kontynuowania. Nie dość że niedouk to jeszcze leniwy. A ksiażki z lat 80tych , zwłaszcza techniczne to raczej w cenie makulatury. Co do polskiej kadry naukowej to większą nadzieję wiążę z młodym pokoleniem bo tzw. profesorstwo to myśli o ciepłej emeryturce, wycinając inaczej myślących, międląc ten sam materiał z czasów jak sami studiowali. 
Znaczy się dalej nie czytał, a przynajmniej nie zrozumiał... Na pewno nie zrozumiał, że swobodna konwekcja, wbrew temu co twierdził, zachodzi w przegrodach izolowanych materiałami włóknistymi i to ona w głównej częsci odpowiada za powstanie początkowego zawilgocenia.
 Przyzna czy nie, że przyprawia bez sensu ? Może to całe opracowanie sprokurowałem ? A może doczyta kiedy został wypuszczony model numeryczny na podstawie którego to całe niewygodne opracowanie zostało sporządzone ? To taka trochę nowinka... więc niech się cieszy że tak szybko się o tym dowiedział. A może niech zostanie w nieświadomym błogostanie i poczuciu pewności. To też jest forma komfortu. Zwłaszcza dla uzależnionych od II tomu B.O.  Dla reszty są pytania i odpowiedzi w całym oceanie informacji.

P.S. Proszę o przetłumaczenie:



> robisz pod siebie bo nie wiesz nic .

----------


## מרכבה

Boże o początkowe zawilgocenie konwekcja swobodna  :big tongue: 
idź w sosnę sobie puknij.
co ci będę tłumaczył jak zjadłeś każdy rozum.
wkurzasz mnie bo dostajesz sraczki aby udowodnić swoje tezy .
robisz pianę ok rób .
czy ja jestem przeciwnikiem piany ?
nie.
zwolennikiem 50/50
wełny ?
też 50/50 
sam napisałeś coś tam coś tam przez co zobaczyłem jaki jesteś butny .
Piszesz obrażasz wszystkich.
nawet nie widziałeś tej książki na oczy .
piana wypełnia ci musk przez to oleum nie ma konwekcji .
wyciągasz absurdalne zarzutu.
tłumaczę ci głupcze że dramatyzujesz po to aby udowodnić swoje tezy .
ja ci piszę że twoje obawy nauce są znane .
ale mało istotne . ale dla ciebie to jest korony argument 
ataku na wełnę mineralną / pytanie po co .
czy zaatakowałem piankę nie / podważam piankowanie 
nie to się od pier 
bo wklejasz coś co przeczytałeś i ja też .
tylko ty sobie to po znachorsku zrozumiałeś .
ja nie.
skonfrontowałem to z książką , bo 100% słówek nie znam z angielskiego i mogę byka walnąć. 
jako ciekawostkę podam że wełna z lamelami ułożonymi/ uporządkowanymi 
zyskuje na przewodnictwie 20-30% 
stąd ważne aby była bardziej zburzona.
ale nie ty odrzucasz wszytko .

twoja pianka super działa w czasie pożaru teraz zacznie się atak na piankę 
jak chcesz .
po za tym robi dużo smrodu jest szkodliwa dla środowiska .
A pali się super dają czas na szybkie zwęglenie się  :smile:

----------


## mat3006

> dostajesz sraczki





> tłumaczę ci głupcze





> nie to się od pier


Argumenty zrobiły się g... warte to poleciało się typowym chamem  :sad: 
Dziwny przypadek, aż nierealny, jakby na zamówienie albo to drugie wcielenie...?

Ten artykuł który podałem to klasyczna perła przez wieprza. Niesmak.
Mam nadzieję, że Ci którzy mają otwarte umysły i znajomość angielskiego skorzystają na nim. Szczerze zaciekawionym mogę pomóc wolnym przekładem ciekawszych fragmentów. To naprawdę interesujący raport tym bardziej , że "wali na sosnę"  tzw. konserwę.
W tym problem, że z reguły o tym nie wiedzą ale to ich problem. Ich i tych którzy biorą ich rady na poważnie.
 Pokazuje również, że prawda jest mocno inna niż nam to się przedstawia w interesie producentów wełenek różnego rodzaju.

----------


## מרכבה

Przestudiowałem dokładnie .
Teraz to powiem do tego czegoś mat3006
Pomyliłeś wyssałeś obraziłeś świat polskiej nauki 
niby odkryciem . to samo napisanej w przez to (ciebie ) wyszydzanej książce.
Konwekcja ta ścisły związek ma z transportem kondensatu w przegrodzie 
o strukturze nie zwartej.
ale nie rzucasz się jak wsza.
robiąc huragan tam gdzie go nie ma, fatalizujesz .
piana to musk te to ciężko do czegoś zwracać się w bezosobowej formie 
bytu znachorskiego .
sam ogłosiłeś 
że będziesz butny .
ludzie tu z tym na forum mają problem (czyt. z tobą ).
bo tworzysz para naukowe wywody .

----------


## mat3006

> Pomyliłeś wyssałeś obraziłeś świat polskiej nauki


Co za bełkot ! Ktoś może to przetłumaczyć ? 
Mam wrażenie, że pojawiło się przyznanie do faktu konwekcji wewnątrz izolacji włóknistej, czyż nie ? Oczywiście nie mogło obyć się bez błędu logicznego bo kondensat to wykroplona woda czyli ciecz, a jako taka nie może się unosić do góry w strukturze włóknistej. ( w grę ewentualnie wchodzi podciąganie kapilarne ale jak tu wytłumaczyć wodzie że ma się "wspiąć" na samą górę panelu. To klasyczna konwekcja gazowa czyli ewentualnie pary wodnej. To jednak jest możliwa, coś takiego ?



> Koledzy szukacie konwekcji tam gdzie je nie ma !
>  Po prostu nie ma koniec.
>  Wpływ konwekcji i ruchu powietrza na opór przejmowania ciepła 
>  opisywałem w dom energooszczędny.
>  Ale do do jasnej anielki nie szukajcie konwekcji w materiale zwartym .
>  Już w szczelnie powietrznej o szerokości 8mm zamkniętej 
>  konwekcja praktycznie ustaje/ aby jej nie było szczelina nie może być wyższa niż 8x10 czyli 80mm.
>  mat3006 wykazujesz elementarne braki z fizyki sorry


  Mały ale jednak pierwszy kroczek w dobrym kierunku Mimo wszystko nie mam ochoty na podtrzymywanie takiej żenującej "dyskusji".
  Za duży , jak dla mnie poziom arogancji...i uwłacza mi i innym odwiedzającym ten wątek.



> rzucasz się jak wsza


... tak łagodnie ?

----------


## מרכבה

samo zaczęło konflikt .
wyciągając fakt i go tragizując .
jak już i tak jest tragedia kiedy nastąpi kondensacja .
to w tedy to zjawisko co jest opisane w bardzo dobrym artykule 
będzie pogarszać sprawę, różnica ciśnień itp .
Ale ja nie dopuszczam i każdemu powtarzam jaka ma być warstwa z wełną.

uwłacza a jak ty innym uwłaczałeś to co?

----------


## מרכבה

sam zaczołeś pyskówkę.
teraz łapiesz za słowo.
"Konwekcja"nie w takim znacznieniu jak się tobie wydaje.
tylko związana z przemianami fazowymi itp ale to jest za trudne dla ciebie.
probójesz mątwo zwalić winę na mnie że to ja jestem chamski.
O nie.
Arcy chamski jestem jak mnie ktoś do tego zmusi.
Teraz łapiesz za słowo powtórzę.
Wpierasz i towrszy znaczenie kownewkcji i przyrównujesz ją 
do tej co ma miejsce w wolnym powietrzu.
próbując swoje wcześniejsze wywody podtrzymać.
Jest to zjawisko przytoczone przez ciebie pomijalne.
gdyż musi wystąpić różnica temperatur.
a gdzie ci wystąpi ta różnica ? 
dla tego takiej konwekcji jak oczekujesz tam nie ma
i jej nie szukaj podtrzymuje.
jaki tam masz ruch tego powietrza ? 100m/s ? czy co?
całość jest ujęta w lambdzie jako takiej i może być różna w zlaeżności od tego czy dany materiał jest 
zawilgocony czy nie / przeszycony itp.

NIE ZWALAJ NA MNIE WINY Z POCZĄTKIEM CHAMSTWA.
NIE ZWALAJ NA MNIE WINY Z POCZĄTKIEM CHAMSTWA.
NIE ZWALAJ NA MNIE WINY Z POCZĄTKIEM CHAMSTWA.
co byś widział!

Nie wybielaj się teraz jaki to ty wrażliwy jesteś
bo łezka się w oku kręci.

----------


## מרכבה

http://ekopur-system.pl/2011/09/03/d...j-i-piany-pur/
typowy bełkot producentów 
wełna to wełna tamto.
http://termoportal.com/buduj/materia...ie_refleksyjne
tu z innej dziedziny.
Może jak ta konwekcja taka silna to
lepiej nic na strychu nie dawać bo stoły się po przesuwają
http://www.isover.pl/Poznaj-ISOVER/C.../Innowacyjnosc
u tych też nie gromadzi się wilgoć 
pranoja.
Żeby konwekcja wystąpiła taka która spowoduje ewidentne 
pogorszenie izolacji to musiało by ją  zdmuchnąć .
to że wełna jest strukturą otwartą itp 
powoduje że ma lambdę jaką ma .
Komórki konwekcyjne w niej się nie tworzą  .
tyle wystarczy.

----------


## mat3006

> przypomnijmy, twoja diagnoza to setki blaszaków z wełną rozbieranych i  zastępowanych blaszakami z pianką, i potem było moje pytanie skąd  konkretnie wziąłeś te dane, i jak zwykle zapomniałeś odpowiedzieć, tak  więc korzystając z okazji po raz drugi się spytam ile konkretnie  blaszaków z wełną zostało zburzonych lub wyremontowanych w 2012 ?? albo  ile konkretnie masz zdjęć blaszaków wełnianych nasiąkniętych wodą ??


  Żądam dokładnego cytatu z mojego postu, bez przekręceń, mataczeń i fałszywek, gdzie podałem jakiekolwiek ilości ! Argumentów brak to we właściwy sobie, sprawdzony wobec innych sposób Najlepszy Doradca ( ??? ) działa po swojemu. Nota bene, jesteś tak nieogarnięty, że w ramach jednego akapitu wstawiłeś dwa zdania sprzeczne logicznie  :smile:  Ale to już nie dziwi.

 Ty też powinieś przeczytać linkowany przeze mnie raport. Nieeeee ! Ty nie musisz ! TY WIESZ !!!



> Napisał kszhu.int  
> Niby wełna pomiędzy dwoma metalowymi, nieprzepuszczalnymi poszyciami ale jednak wody naciągnęła.
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wełna niewinna   :sad:  ! To wszystko przez ten dach !!!
Fachura...

----------


## מרכבה

qfa nie ma konwekcji w materiale w takim znaczeniu jak w powietrzu .
wyraźne unoszenie powietrza itp nie ma .
Lambda jest wyliczana właśnie z lambd cząstkowych co zawiera te wszystkie niuanse .
które uf gostek wyolbrzymia .
a swoją piane będzie podawał że ma 0,025 co jest prawdą ale dla pianki między blachami.
natryskowa ma 0,045 i taką wartość do obliczeń się podstawia.

Potem wchodzi inna sprawa nieszczelność wynikłe z ułożenia każdego materiału.
co pisze styropian 0,045 w pozostałych przypadkach 0,05.
wełna od razu 0,05.

----------


## tomraider

Witam.
Czytuję ten wątek. Dzięki  waszym postom wyrobiłem sobie zdanie na temat  wełna vs pianka. Skutecznie zniechęciliście mnie do obu rozwiązań. Wrzucacie do jednego worka wszystkie możliwe przykłady , np. hipermarket kryty blachą, by udowodnić wyższość świąt wielkanocnych nad bożonarodzeniowymi. A tym czasem sprawa jest banalnie prosta . Stosując wełnę trzeba się liczyć z : pyleniem przez lata (co mi wystarczy) , możliwe w długim okresie czasu zawilgocenie (mogące uszkodzić więżbę-to prawdziwa tragedia a nie koszty ogrzewania)  oraz jej opadanie. Czynnik kuny pomijam bo choć jak najbardziej realny to prosty do zapobiegnięcia.  Wadą  pianki jest : CENA , brak możliwości własnoręcznego montażu popularność celu obniżenia ceny, mała popularność = brak poleceń ,wieloletnich doświadczeń w sprawie trwałości, ryzyko przy wyborze materiału i wykonawcy.
Ciekawe jak upierdliwy jest demontaż piany w przypadku naprawy poprawiania   uszkodzonej /żle wykonanej czy zaatakowanej przez szkodniki drewna więżby  co się zdarza ( znam parę przypadków) o ponownym użyciu pianki jako ocieplenia nie ma mowy. Na koniec życzę wszystkim by się wznieśli trochę ponad poziom obecnej dyskusji , by napisali , jeżeli mają taki zamiar, co wiedzą  o zaletach czy wadach wełny czy piany. Zadawanie pytań innym, pomawianie i ośmieszanie można  prowadzić na  priv . nikt tego nie musi czytać. Zamieszczanie linków do angielskojęzycznych opracowań  dyskusyjne. Żyjemy w Polsce, mówimy i piszemy po Polsku . Nie wierzę żeby  w angielskojęzycznych krajach ktoś na nie naukowych forach zamieszczał dokumenty czy opracowania po polsku bez tłumaczenia. Jak nieznajomość technicznego angielskiego to obciach , to może lepiej  dla bycia zrozumianym wypisywać na angielskojęzycznych forach technicznych. Swoje poddasze ocieplę osobiście styropianem.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## adam_mk

"Konwekcję masz wszędzie gdzie jest przestrzeń większa niż
8mm na 80 .
"Konwekcja"nie w takim znacznieniu jak się tobie wydaje.
tylko związana z przemianami fazowymi itp "

PROTESTUJĘ!!!
Poczytajcie ze zrozumieniem tekstu:
http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Konwekcja

WIEM co chcesz powiedzieć, ale NIE WIEM czemu tak źle dobranymi słowami!

Czytaliście o promieniowaniu cieków wodnych wykrywanych przez radiestetów?
Tym promieniowaniu, które* nie jest wykrywalne żadną metodą pomiarową ale promieniuje tak silnie, że* "znawcom" się płaci za jego ekranowanie skorupami z kurzych jaj i foli alu?

Zaczyna się tu takie same brednie wstawiać...
A przecież DA SIĘ te procesy opisać językiem polskim i komunikatywnie.
MAJĄ określenia, nazwy, te procesy!
Nie trzeba kraść dla nich innych, oznaczających procesy PODOBNE...

Adam M.

----------


## tomraider

> DA SIĘ te procesy opisać językiem polskim i komunikatywnie.


Witam.
Dokładnie.  Czy możliwe jest ocieplenie skosów poddasza perlitem? jak to zrobić? mogłbyć  o tym napisać? to było by ciekawsze niż  czytanie wyzywających i obrażających pieniaczy w wełnianych moherowych czapkach. :smile: 
pozdrawiam.

----------


## vega1

*tomraider* podpisuje się pod Twoim postem. Śmiesznie wygląda żonglowanie artykułami w języku obcym. Znam perfekt włoski, może wkleję Wam kilka linków? 
Wadą wełny jest jej krótka stabilność parametrów. Wadą pianki jest jej cena i pękanie. Choć znalazłem piankę która potrafi się rozciągać czy ściskać i potem wraca do swoich wymiarów w razie potrzeby. Przy tym nie pęka. Ale cena... znowu zabija. 
Zostaje styropian. Średni cenowo, dobry jakościowo i sprawdzony. Nie ma wad wełny, nie ma ceny pianki. To dobry kompromis.

----------


## מרכבה

adam_mk
Mnie chodziło o typową konwekcję w powietrzu.
i opisałem jakie warunki minimalne dla jej powstania potrzeba, w skrócie.
Proces ten jest iście utrudniony w jakimkolwiek materiale .
Jest bo jest dla potrzeb budownictwa mam jest tu nie potrzebny.
2.4 str 40 BO tom II
2.4.1 Mechanizmy przenoszenia ciepła

Przenoszenie ciepła w wilgotnym materiale porowatym, którym nie występuje migracja wilgoci może odbywać się na skutek kliku nakładających się na siebie mechanizmów[25. takich jak
- globalne przewodzenie ciepła przez szkielet materiału, wilgotne powietrze wypełniające
jego pory oraz wodę kapilarną przylegającą do ścianek porów,
- lokalne promieniowanie wewnątrz pustych porów,
-lokalne unoszenie ciepła przez wilgotne powietrze wypełniające pory,
-lokalne wydzielanie bądź pochłanianie ciepła na skutek przemian fazowych wody wewnątrz porów.

Każde z powyższych czterech mechanizmów jest zależny od występującej w materiale różnicy temperatur, a udział trzech ostatnich w całkowitym przepływie ciepła jest mały.
Zatem przepływ ciepła przez wilgotny materiał porowaty, w którym wilgoć się nie przemieszcza, można traktować jako przewodzenie i w przybliżeniu przyjąć że 
qs+ql+qv=-lambda delta T
gdzie 
qs - gęstość strumienia ciepła przenoszonego przez szkielet, W/m^2
ql gęstość strumienia ciepła przenoszonego przez wodę zawartą w porach W/m^2
i ble ble ble dalej 
wsio jest opisane odsyłam do lektury .
Wełna materiałem porowatym nie jest bo jej sorpcja jest bliska zeru 
stąd każda ilość pary wodnej w nadmiarze skrapla się .
Niektóre materiały mają wilgotność sorpcyjną do 20% masy bez szkody dla przewodzenia ciepłą np ekofiber .
ale to jest ble ble na większe ble ble .
Nam tu jest potrzebne budownictwo łopatologiczne.

----------


## Xerses

Jak dla mnie spór jest bezsensowny, w zasadzie na tle jakosci wykonawstwa - na poziomie teoretycznym.

----------


## Xerses

> *tomraider* Zostaje styropian. Średni cenowo, dobry jakościowo i sprawdzony. Nie ma wad wełny, nie ma ceny pianki. To dobry kompromis.


Co Ty, zaraz ktoś napisze że myszy go lubią itd.  :smile:

----------


## מרכבה

http://www.wiocha.pl/838865,Polscy_budowniczowie
no tak teoria, tu jest nie potrzebna .
ale kolega sam chciał wojny na teorię której nie rozumie tylko coś przeczytał 
i nie wie co tam pisze w sensie technicznym.

Myszy lubią nawet i watę szklaną starą kującą jak diabli .
paradoksalnie z materiałów do izolacji słoma jest na nie najbardziej odporna 
bo zwarta gęsta ale to tu jest nie potrzebne.

----------


## mat3006

> "Konwekcję masz wszędzie gdzie jest przestrzeń większa niż
> 8mm na 80 .
> "Konwekcja"nie w takim znacznieniu jak się tobie wydaje.
> tylko związana z przemianami fazowymi itp "
> 
> PROTESTUJĘ!!!
> Poczytajcie ze zrozumieniem tekstu:
> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Konwekcja
> 
> ...


Adamie, doskonale wiesz, że w inkryminowanym przypadku ( przypadek ściany marketu , m.in. z racji swojej geometrii i wymiarów oraz spektakularnych skutków  wyolbrzymia efekty, ale to są prawa dyskusji ) mamy przykład klasycznej swobodnej konwekcji z wszystkimi jej konsekwencjami. Wstawianie tu przemian fazowych itp. ma pokryć dezorientację. Zalączam artykuły w języku angielskim nie dlatego żeby się puszyć tylko dlatego, ze nie ma takich ( albo nie potrafię znaleźć, jest taka możliwość ) w języku rodzimym. Jeżeli kogoś to uraża to przypoinam , że złożyłem równolegle propozycję pomocy. Nie zamierzam, dla komfortu jawnie i arogancko negujących moje stanowisko a zarazem zapieczonych w swoim stanowisku, *userów*  :Confused:  tracić kupę czasu na robienie pełnego przekładu. Zapewne i tak go nie przeczytają bo nie o to chodzi tutaj żeby coś się dowiedzieć tylko zabrylować, najczęściej zwykłą arogancją.
Wracając do braku takich opracowań w języku polskim. To również jest signum gdzie jesteśmy z naszą, polską wiedzą i poziomem edukacji ( w tym wyższej ). Część ludzi ma mniejszą lub większą zdolność intuicyjnego czucia zjawisk fizycznych, część nie i całość postrzegania opierają na tym co przeczytali. Zawsze jednak powinni pamiętać, że autorzy to też ludzie i ksiązka nawet taka jak BO jest emanacją ich wiedzy z określonego czasu. Mówiąc wprost, oni też są omylni albo wszystkiego w dniu pisania nie wiedzieli. Jeżeli jest to wiedza aktualna to ok, jeżeli nie to czas zmienić źródło. Powtarzam: nie moja wina, że nie ma takich raportów po polsku. Co do pomocy w tłumaczeniu to jest całkiem dobry tłumacz online goglowy.

----------


## mat3006

> Witam.
>  Wadą  pianki jest : CENA ...


Jest. Bezsprzecznie. Kwestia kalkulacji uwzględniającej zalety i korzyści vs konkurencyjna technologia



> brak możliwości własnoręcznego montażu


technolgia, niestety, wymaga zastosowania b.kosztownego usprzętowienia i wykwalifikowanych aplikatorów 



> wieloletnich doświadczeń w sprawie trwałości, ryzyko przy wyborze materiału i wykonawcy.


takie doświadczenia sa tylko nie na polskim rynku. Są firmy które na podstawie kontoli wykonanej w obiektach realizowanych od1983 wystawiają karty gwarancyjne na 25 lat. Ryzyko jest zawsze, również  :wink: przy wyborze producenta czy firmy do montażu wełny. Dla większej pewności, powinno się sprawdzić referencje i wybrać materiał o dobrych, potwierdzonych badaniami parametrach a nie no-name bez atestów.



> Ciekawe jak upierdliwy jest demontaż piany


Nie jest. Wystarczy dłuższy nóż kuchenny. 



> o ponownym użyciu pianki jako ocieplenia nie ma mowy


Nie ma mowy ale już niedługo pojawią się na rynku polskim*zestawy pianek*( przepraszam, że po angielsku, ale tak jak z linkowanym raportem, nie ma odpowiednika po polsku ) różnego rodzaju, w tym ok, do samodzielnego doizolowywania. Z racji ceny i wydajności nie będą rozwiązaniem do samodzielnego wykonywania izolacji całego dachu . Raczej dla domowych złotych rączek do napraw i uzupełnień izolacji zniszczonych lub uszkodzonych podczas remontu.

----------


## מרכבה

Dobra ja wiem swoje czekam.
napisz w paru linijkach o  co chodzi.
dokładnie.
czas miną.
http://www.kgp.agh.edu.pl/pliki/c9.pdf
nie u nas nie znają wzorów a to barany z AGH straszne .

co brakuje ci wiedzy abyś to opisał zamieściłeś coś ale sam nie wiesz co.

----------


## owp

> Czy możliwe jest ocieplenie skosów poddasza perlitem? jak to zrobić? mogłbyć  o tym napisać? to było by ciekawsze niż  czytanie wyzywających i obrażających pieniaczy w wełnianych moherowych czapkach.


A co to nie ma innych wątków na forum? Załóż sobie o perlicie vs styropian i nie czytaj tego, jak nie Ci pasuje... Zawsze się jakiś cenzor znajdzie,dyskusja burzliwa, ale jak kto się wczyta, to wyczyta co trzeba.

----------


## מרכבה

A ocieplaj sobie perlitem to spec od konwekcji 
napisze że ma prądy strumieniowe kradną powietrze i to nie izoluje tak jak powinno .

----------


## מרכבה

http://www.paroc.pl/knowhow/efektywn...korupa-budynku jak chciałem to poszukałem.
Wyszło na moje.
Mówiłem o globalnej lambdzie jako sumie tych wszystkich pierdół ?
mówiłem ale ciskał się jak wsza okrutna bo cuda znalazł .
A znalazł tylko potwierdzenie wpływu wilgoci itp. 
drugą stronę gdzieś ze Szwecji o tym znalazłem 
i parodia izolacja termiczna raz 9kg raz 15 kg na m^3 kto taką stosuje ?
ale nie nagle super cuda odkrył.

ale bardzo przejrzysty artykuł znalazłem podoba mi się bo konkretnie jest napisane.
bez domysłów czy paro izolację dawać czy nie.

https://www.google.pl/url?sa=t&rct=j...FmgWjdgZyNePXw
ostatnie .
2 czy 3 slajdy .

----------


## mat3006

> Dobra ja wiem swoje czekam.
> napisz w paru linijkach o  co chodzi.
> dokładnie.
> czas miną.
> http://www.kgp.agh.edu.pl/pliki/c9.pdf
> nie u nas nie znają wzorów a to barany z AGH straszne .
> 
> co brakuje ci wiedzy abyś to opisał zamieściłeś coś ale sam nie wiesz co.


Podstawowy błąd to założenie, że konwekcja zachodzi wyłącznie w ośrodku jednorodnym. To się przebija przez wszystkie wypowiedzi a po załączeniu linka do skryptu AGH stało się dla mnie oczywiste.
 Liczby Reynoldsa i Prandla dotyczą zjawiska konwekcji w cieczach (gazach) bez występowania i uwzględniania struktury porowatej lub włóknistej. Dla takiej sytuacji znacznie lepiej modeluje _prawo Darcy'ego_.... ( strona 3 wcześniej załączonego raportu [przepraszam, że po angielsku} ). Dla struktury o okreslonym, wynikającym ze struktury, oporze przepływu , niezależnym od cech medium ( lepkości i  związanej z nią liczby Prandla ) oparcie obliczeń o liczbę Reynoldsa nie odpowiada rzeczywistości. Dla konwekcji za meblami może tak...
Wpływ konwekcji to nie tylko przeniesienie ciepła od jednej przegrody do następnej. Tak się dzieje wyłącznie w pustej przestrzeni ( ponownie wraca błąd pierwotny założeń ). W przypadku szkieletu włóknistego powietrze nie tylko "dąży" do przeniesienia ciepła do miejsc gdzie jest niższe ciśnienie. Drugi efekt do oddawanie ciepła tzw. po drodze, poprzez ogrzewanie opływanych włókien wełny. Wpływa to na tempo przekazywania ciepła. 

Zwrócę się bezpośrednio:

Jeżeli nie potrafisz formułować wypowiedzi w sposób wystarczająco jasny i zborny językowo, zarazem nie używając zwrotów obraźliwych, wręcz chamskich to zaprzestań kierowania do mnie swoich postów bo, pisząc to w twoim stylu, będę je zlewał !!!

----------


## מרכבה

Tylko wełna nie jest materiałem porowatym .
A artykuł jest o ruchu wilgoci w materiale luźnym.

----------


## mat3006

> Tylko wełna nie jest materiałem porowatym .
> A artykuł jest o ruchu wilgoci w materiale luźnym.


Trudno powstrzymać śmiech... a wełna to nie porowata ( BRAWO !), nie luźna czyli ...? 



> jak wsza okrutna bo cuda znalazł


ciekawe jak zlezie z tego grzebienia na który wlazła

----------


## Tamdaramda

> Napisał Tamdaramda
> 
> 
>  to tylko moje domysły, bo nie napisałeś wprost
> 
> 
> 
> mówię o tabelce 3A str.2
> budynek A
> ...


aha, no to:




> Jeśli chodzi Ci o współczynnik n, to to nie jest n50, tylko Pressure Exponent, a po naszemu zdaje się "wykładnik przepływu powietrza"....


oraz




> Szczelność wzrosła w obu przypadkach, ale dla celulozy bardziej - wsp. wymian ACH dla 50 Pa spadł z 87 do 23 dla celulozy i z 81 do 47 dla wełny szklanej.

----------


## מרכבה

Sam zapoczątkowałeś chamstwo .
a nagle wielce obrażony.
Wyolbrzymiasz ten wpływ ile razy można pisać .
to podaj ile wedle ciebie wełna powinna mieć tej przewodności cieplnej?
podaj na oko ile to jest

----------


## mat3006

> Tylko wełna nie jest materiałem porowatym .
> A artykuł jest o ruchu wilgoci w materiale luźnym.


Nie. Tytuł dokładnie brzmi:
 Ryzyko wystapienia kondensacji w materiałach luźnych z powodu *naturalnej konwekcji* w przegrodach (pustkach) pionowych

Ogólnie, szkoda mojego czasu i uwagi. Siedź dalej w swoim czołgu.

----------


## מרכבה

No to wiem.
pytam ile według tego powinna wynosić lambda materiału jakim jest wełna mineralna ile
0,1? 0,3 a nie 0,045 jak jest średnio co nie ?
to by cie zadowoliło.
http://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_f
czytacie sobie  :smile: 
jakość mierna ale do ogólnego wnioskowania ok  :smile:

----------


## tomraider

Witam.




> Zalączam artykuły w języku angielskim nie dlatego żeby się puszyć tylko dlatego, ze nie ma takich ( albo nie potrafię znaleźć, jest taka możliwość ) w języku rodzimym......nie moja wina, że nie ma takich raportów po polsku. Co do pomocy w tłumaczeniu to jest całkiem dobry tłumacz online goglowy.


Spodziewałem się takiej odpowiedzi, ciekawi mnie jak pozyskujesz klientów, rozdajesz na budowach ulotki z linkami do angielskojęzycznych opracowań? chyba nie , bo spuchły by ci usta od całowania klamek, a może poprostu zwykłym zrozumiałym przekazem opowiadasz co ,jak z czym, dlaczego i po co? to na tym forum tak nie można? ludzie złośliwi i dyletanci dopadli kolegę i przeszkadzają, kładą kłody pod nogi. Kto ma kupować twoją pianę? naukowcy , fizycy, specjaliści od konwekcji? a reszta nie jest na tyle cwana żeby zrozumieć o co chodzi?  Zrozum że każdy inwestor na tyle cwany w swoim zawodzie że stać go na budowę domu za gotówkę czy spłatę kredytu. To z naszych inwestorskich kieszeni idzie pieniądz na chlebek dla wykonawców takich jak ty kolego. więc nie pisz  że 



> Nie zamierzam...... tracić kupę czasu na robienie pełnego przekładu.


bo nie czyta cię kilku ND ale też inni  u których taką postawą na chlebek nie zarobisz.



> autorzy to też ludzie i ksiązka nawet taka jak BO jest emanacją ich wiedzy z określonego czasu. Mówiąc wprost, oni też są omylni albo wszystkiego w dniu pisania nie wiedzieli. Jeżeli jest to wiedza aktualna to ok, jeżeli nie to czas zmienić źródło.


a ile książek  sam napisałeś że tak łatwo oceniasz innych, i to pisze gość który jak sam przyznał przez wiele lat sprzedawał wełnę .



> nie moja wina, że nie ma takich raportów po polsku.Co do pomocy w tłumaczeniu to jest całkiem dobry tłumacz online goglowy.


no to sam sobie podpowiedziałeś co trzeba zrobić jak się chce zamieszczać obcojęzyczne linki, dlaczego maja to zrobić za ciebie inni , nie mając twojej wiedzy na pewno żle przetłumaczą.
pozdrawiam.
ps. żeby usprawnić dyskusję , proponuję żeby każdy z paru skłóconych  tu dyskutantów podał własne definicje podstawowych zjawisk fizycznych jakie uznają  ważne w tych rozważaniach ( piana vs wełna) , inaczej się ci koledzy nie dogadają.
ps.2 do mat3006: zamiast pisać 1000 zdań o tym jaka jest kiepska wełna zamieść  10 zdjęć z których to wynika , zamiast pisać o zaletach pianki wykup płatną reklamę , zamieść tam cenniki,kalkulatory kosztów , szczegółowy opis metody i materiałów, zamieść zdjęcia z realizacji z komentarzami  zadowolonych 10 klientów  a wtedy będziesz bardziej wiarygodny.

----------


## מרכבה

Mnie szkoda słów bo ma zero wiedzy przeczytał artykuł 
zrozumiał po swojemu i pluje jadem.

Na obrazku z tego
http://www.ornl.gov/sci/buildings/2012/2004/124.PDF 
artykułu jest ładnie pokazane gdzie zbiera się wilgoć .
dla mnie to opracowanie jest naciągane lekko

----------


## tomraider

> Załóż sobie o perlicie vs styropian i nie czytaj tego, jak nie Ci pasuje...


koledze proponuję łyk zimnej wody, uspokaja, na jakiś czas zajmuje głowę i ręce i palce przestają klepać w klawisze jak szalone.....



> jak kto się wczyta, to wyczyta co trzeba.


jak się kto wczyta to dostanie zeza jak w twoim avatarze  :smile:  co można wyczytać z chaotycznej dyskusji paru forumowiczów  którzy co chwila oskarżają się wzajemnie o KOMPLETNY BRAK PODSTAWOWEJ  WIEDZY , któremu zaufać ???  jak żyć panie prezydencie???

----------


## מרכבה

WNIOSKI Konwekcja naturalna w otwartej izolacji porowatej drewno szkieletowej ściany zewnętrznej może być przyczyną uszkodzenia wilgoci ze względu na wzrost kondensacji i formy, w zależności od mate- RIAL własności, geometria, warunki brzegowe. Konwekcja naturalna wywołuje redystrybucję wilgoci wewnątrz izolowane ubytki drewna oprawione ścienne z efektów Kondensacja i ryzyko pleśni na górnej krawędzi zimnej
Ale właśnie to jest ta sławna konwekcja spowodowana materiałem o małym oporze dyfuzyjnym .
i różnica ciśnień wywołana i fazie z różniąc temperatur robią taki bigos.
Wyniki wskazują na konieczność warmside paroizolacyjnej kiedy przepływ wilgoci spowodowane przez natu- konwekcja ral oczekuje. Niemiecki metoda nie jest wystarczająco wystarczające, aby zapobiec uszkodzeniu wilgoci dzięki konwekcji naturalnej w Struktury ścienne bez ciepłej stronie izolacji paroszczelnej.
i sobie daje dowody na poparcie czegoś co już dawno popierałem 
paroizolacji .

doskonale obrazek w tym artykule przedstawia przez nie równy gradient temperatur 
wyższy u góry co za tym idzie tam jest większe ciśnienie pary wodnej 
stąd tam zaczyna się kondensacja .
a udowodnili sobie tyle że
przy belce drewnianej jest to bardzo złe.
a dzieje się nie dla tego że tam są jakieś prądy wirowe 
tylko też i element jakim jest drewno lepiej przewodzi ciepło 
przez co ma niższą temperaturę powierzchni i dalej przenosi strefę kondensacji.
Błąd w artykule może polegać na tym że
przegroda nie jest atakowana równomiernym strumieniem ciepła.

A symulowanie wełny mineralnej może udać się do nasa albo gdzieś indziej
i każde włókno za symulować ?

----------


## tomraider

Witam.



> http://www.ornl.gov/sci/buildings/2012/2004/124.PDF


od razu widać  jak zrozumiałeś moje posty. Ja też   zamieszczam  opracowanie techniczne  które dokładnie wyjaśnia całość  problemu wraz ze szczegółami. Jak ktoś ma problem z tłumaczeniem to se pogogluj leniu jeden z drugim.

----------


## mat3006

> Spodziewałem się takiej odpowiedzi, .


Proponuję abyś zapoznał się z historią wątku. 
Perlit to dobry materiał ale raczej bez sensu na dachu, o ile to było , w najmniejszym stopniu poważne zapytanie.
Muszę przyznać, że tandem cośtamcośtam-mpolaw zmęczył mnie. Tak samo jak mnie męczą seriale brazylijskie. Dlatego, podobnie jak serial brazylijski...wyłąc

----------


## מרכבה

tomraider 
ale spokojnie ja przytoczyłem o co chodzi tylko .
to jest mat3006 artykuł a ja tylko przypominam o co chodzi .
nie każe Ci czytaj tego artykułu.

----------


## Tamdaramda

> czyli w tłumaczeniu na język polski, dałeś linka do opracowania w którym coś wzrosło i jednocześnie spadło, oni tam są jednocześnie za oraz przeciw ?? wybacz ja nie ogarniam jak to możliwe że jednocześnie coś się polepsza i pogarsza, to jest jakaś kompletna abstrakcja chwalić się takim opracowaniem


 serio nie ogarniasz?

"coś" to szczelność, prawda? napisałeś, że po zastosowaniu termoizolacji szczelność spadła. Wywnioskowałeś to po wzroście wartości n (n value). No więc ta wartość nie ma bezpośredniego związku ze szczelnością, a jest parametrem w równaniu przepływu używanym do określania szczelności w teście blower door (przyjmuje wartości od 0,5 do 1) i takie wnioskowanie jest nieuprawnione.

ta praca to ciekawostka, choć nie ukrywam, że miała wpływ na zaplanowanie użycia celulozy do ocieplenia domu, który zamierzam budować wiosną. W związku z tym spadam do działu Domy drewniane... pa

----------


## owp

> koledze proponuję łyk zimnej wody, uspokaja, na jakiś czas zajmuje głowę i ręce i palce przestają klepać w klawisze jak szalone.....


E tam, gardło mnie boli, więc dalej klepie jak szalony w ekran telefonu.  :Smile: 
Swoją drogą, Ty chyba nieczęsto te łyki przełykasz...
Poczytaj cały wątek, a nie tylko ostatnie 2 strony. Chyba jasne jest, ze choć teoretycznie teorie maata są prawdziwe, to jednak w praktyce rozmijają się z rzeczywistością, więc warunki muszą być nieco inne niż te przytaczane przez niego.

----------


## mat3006

> ciekawi mnie jak pozyskujesz klientów...a wtedy będziesz bardziej wiarygodny.


Ciekawość nie zostanie zaspokojona, a ocenę wiarygodności zostawiam zadowolonym klientom.
 Na temat pianki, jej zalet ( są różne jak wielu jest producentów ) rozmawiaj z osobą,firmą z Twojego regionu. Nie jest trudno chyba je znależć  Nie mam zamiaru, prerogatyw ani interesu by to robić. Nie prowadzę na forum działalnosci komercyjnej. Wcześniej napisałem już, że dlatego tu coś pisuję bo dyktat kilku userów, z wyuczoną na ulotkach ze składów budowlanych wiedzą a bez żadnego, rzeczywistego przygotowania pod względem edukacji czy doświadczenia mnie irytuje.
Nie jestem od tego by reprezentowac ogólnie rozumianą technologię, nawet nie roszczę sobie pretensji tego rodzaju. Jednak nie będę pomijał wad ani, w moim rozumieniu, nieprawidłowści jakie dostrzegam w innych technologiach czy np. metodach określania i wyliczania istotnych obliczeń. Moje prawo, nie ?
Artykułów obcojęzycznych nie tłumaczę i nie zamierzam ( może za słabo znam angielski ?). Linki będę wstawiać dla tych którzy chcą z nich skorzystać. Jeżeli nie chcesz z nich korzystać, to nie. Jeżeli masz jakieś pytanie to je zadaj. Masz merytoryczne zastrzeżenia do tego co piszę to napisz ale, na miły Bóg ! Nie odgrywaj tu przedszkolanki !

*Dla Państwa mam mały aczkolwiek interesujący temacik do dyskusji.* 
Tak się składa, że jest to cytat z Introdukcji ( 2 i 3 zdanie )z zalinkowanego wcześniej raportu:
_Requirements of concerning energy saving have promulgated the tendency for thicker insulations in buiding envelopes. The thicker insulation may lead to an increase in the importance of the effect of natural convection on energy consumption and vapor transport_
który , wyjątkowo, przetłumaczę:
*Wymagania dotyczące oszczędności energii szerzą tendencję do pogrubiania izolacji przegród zewnętrznych budynków.  Grubsze izolacje mogą prowadzić do wzrostu znaczenia wpływu naturalnej konwekcji na zużycie energii i transport pary…*

  Gwoli uzupełnienia... nie mogę się podeprzeć konkretem w formie linku, co z góry zaznaczam ale byłem świadkiem stwierdzenia pewnego autorytetu który stwierdził, że kondukcja, rozumiana jako przewodzenie przez strukturę wełny ustaje lub jest pomijalnie mała przy grubości rzędu 40-45 cm. Od tego momentu całość przewodności ciepła spoczywa na konwekcji. Gonienie za U, poprzez pogrubianie izolacji z wełny powyżej tej grubości (60-70- dla Dziennika 80 cm) może nic nie dać a nawet *pogorszyć* sytuację ze względu na zwiększenie ilości swobodnego powietrza ( de facto pary wodnej ) poddanej znacznie większej naturalnej konwekcji z finałem w postaci zawilgocenia. Konwekcji która jest obca jako zjawisko piance otwartokomorowej.
Może o tym podyskutujemy ? Bo chyba fakt występowania konwekcji w wełnie już nie budzi niczyich wątpliwości ?

----------


## tomraider

> chyba fakt występowania konwekcji w wełnie już nie budzi niczyich wątpliwości ?


Witam.
Jak napisał w swej mądrości onegdaj adam mk : większość zjawisk fizycznych nie widać co nie oznacza że ich nie ma. Dopiero skutki ich działania możemy zobaczyć . I tak tu piszecie co niektórzy o tym czego nie widać jakbyście to widzieli, a przecież od razu widać że nie wiecie co widzicie..... :smile: 
Zatem napisz nam kolego kiedy ,jakie i ile skutków konwekcji się doczekamy w wełnie. prosto jak krowie na rowie . i nie na przykładzie hali itp . ale na przykładzie domku jednorodzinnego w którym wymieniłeś np.zawilgocona wełnę na pianę. zdjęcia mile widziane. dzięki za tłumaczenie raportu. olej ND ,zacznij pisać do ludu a lud  pokocha  twe lekkie pióro i sprawny umysł  :smile:

----------


## Tomek W

> To, że norma tego nie wymaga to doskonale wiem i rozumiem , że skoro nie wymaga to nie robicie. Natomiast ze stwierdzeniem , że nie potrzeby to bym się chyba wstrzymał.


Z powodu izolacyjności cieplnej – nie ma powodu; wystarczy konkret w postaci lambdy lub oporu cieplnego




> Miałem nadzieję, że jednak analizujecie i bierzecie pod uwage tak istotny parametr. Może również dlatego, ciężko go znaleźć przy Waszych wyrobach bo nie ma czym się pochwalić, zwłaszcza w konsekwencji logicznej do : 
>  Jako żywo WM ! Skoro Kolega sam przyznał że opór powietrzny można wykorzystać do określania izolacyjności ( nie lambdy bo kondukcja to zupełnie inna para kaloszy ) to należy rozumieć że bazowanie na lambdzie wyznaczonej z badań kondukcji pomija i niedookreśla rzeczywistą izolacyjność materiału.


Nie mogę się zgodzić. Lambda uzyskana jako wynik badania uwzględnia wszystkie rodzaje transmisji ciepła: konwekcję oraz przewodzenie i promieniowanie; dwa ostanie wprost wynikające z ilości, charakterystyki  i ułożenia włókien.




> Skoro zarazem stwierdza Kolega , ze jest to zgrubne czyli przybliżone określenie izolacyjności to można domniemywać że chodzi o zbliżoną i podobną wartość. Z tego już mały krok do wniosku , że opór powietrzny wywiera porównywalny wpływ na izolacyjność jak kondukcja, charakteryzowana lambdą
> 
> Jeżeli mogę prosić jednak o okreslenie rodzaju tej zależności


Im mniejsza gęstość, tym większe straty ciepła z powodu promieniowania, a mniejsze przez przewodzenie.
Im większa gęstość, tym większe straty ciepła wynikające z przewodzenia, a mniejsze związane z promieniowaniem.
Jak z tego wynika, optymalne wartości lambdy uzyskuje się dla gęstości pośrednich, dla których suma strat związanych z przewodzeniem i promieniowaniem jest najmniejsza.





> Tu już nie


Proszę zajrzeć do normy (10456) i policzyć.





> Rzadko a praktycznie nie do spełnienia. Z reguły jakaś część pozostaje, pogarszając izolacyjność na następny sezon, wskutek czego zawilgocenie, jak w efekcie jo-jo  wzrośnie. To proces kumulacji przez lata.


Mamy inne zdanie, poparte obliczeniami wg profesjonalnych programów i badaniami, takim normowymi i doświadczalnymi, np. monitorowaniem wysychania w naturalnych warunkach atmosferycznych wyrobów wcześniej kompletnie zamokniętych – wysychają.

----------


## mat3006

Panie Tomku,
Dziękuję za rzeczową odpowiedź. W jakim stopniu różnimy się to napiszę odrębnie ale dalej nie mogę się od Pana doprosić opisu ( w miarę ścisłego ) metody jaką jest określana i monitorowana lambda. Metoda ,wielkość próbek, czas badania , ( cykl zmienności parametrów  klimatycznych ? )
 To chyba nie jest problem ? Bo jeżeli jest, to sam zasięgnę "języka" w laboratoriach które badają Wasze produkty.

----------


## Tamdaramda

> to bardzo ciekawe co piszesz bo literatura fachowa określa że współczynnik n-50 to ile powietrza (kubatur budynku) wymieni się przy  różnicy ciśnień 50 Pa w ciągu godziny...


napisałem Ci to już w pierwszej odpowiedzi: to nie jest n50, tylko wykładnik przepływu (pressure exponent). Tutaj można sobie przeczytać o badaniu szczelności (po polsku). Wklejam cytat z tej pracy (obrazkowy, bo pdf jest zabezpieczony)

----------


## מרכבה

mat3006 to napisz jaki to jesteś wykształcony .
może nas oświecisz ?
bo jak byś dobrze zauważy chodzi o transport pary wodnej .
a przy parozioalcji nie ma tam co transportować

----------


## tomraider

witam.



> mat3006 to napisz jaki to jesteś wykształcony .może nas oświecisz ?


odpuść wycieczki osobiste, nic oprócz irytacji nie osiągniesz, przecież nie o to ci chodzi, prawda?



> chodzi o transport pary wodnej .a przy parozioalcji nie ma tam co transportować


czy aby napewno da się paraizolację zrobić prawidło? ile procent domów tak ma?  teoretycznie paroizolacja eliminuje transport pary a w praktyce , połączenia na zakładach, przejścia kabli i przewodów wentylacji, dziury po wkrętach itp  , połączenia z ścianami  po latach ( w większości przypadków już w nowym domu)   częściowo rozszczelnią się i nic w tym dziwnego , w jakimś procencie to nie do uniknięcia a nie da się bez kompleksowego remontu poprawić. Wniosek prosty prędzej czy póżniej para wodna przeniknie przegrodę, to zjawisko ,a zwłaszcza jego skutki, trzeba uwzględnić i nie ma co udawać ze nigdy nie wystąpi.
pozdrawiam.

----------


## lukasza

> Gwoli uzupełnienia... nie mogę się podeprzeć konkretem w formie linku, co z góry zaznaczam ale byłem świadkiem stwierdzenia pewnego autorytetu który stwierdził, że kondukcja, rozumiana jako przewodzenie przez strukturę wełny ustaje lub jest pomijalnie mała przy grubości rzędu 40-45 cm. Od tego momentu całość przewodności ciepła spoczywa na konwekcji. Gonienie za U, poprzez pogrubianie izolacji z wełny powyżej tej grubości (60-70- dla Dziennika 80 cm) może nic nie dać a nawet *pogorszyć* sytuację ze względu na zwiększenie ilości swobodnego powietrza ( de facto pary wodnej ) poddanej znacznie większej naturalnej konwekcji z finałem w postaci zawilgocenia. Konwekcji która jest obca jako zjawisko piance otwartokomorowej.
> Może o tym podyskutujemy ?


hmm .... mat3006 a od kiedy to 1 anonimowy autorytet i jego opinia jest więcej warta od książek naukowych opartych na badaniach.
Kim jest ten człowiek? gdzie są jego badania? ... no i oczywiście jakimi metodami, w jakich warunkach, na jakiej próbie zrobił te badania bo przecież, Ty no i Ja mamy wiedzę do oceniania nie tylko wyników ale całej metodologi badawczej!

oj mat3006, wyluzuj w sferze obalania książek polskich i badań firm międzynarodowych na obszarze min. europejskim, baa obalania całej metodologi, oszustw lambda itd. bo to robi się śmieszne. W końcu trafi się trol co Ciebie zapyta, eee tam zapyta - On stwierdzi, że producenci pianki kłamią z lambda, z X i Y. Badania ich są nic nie warte, metodologia do du... imperialistyczna  z ameryki, na pewno z Florydy nijak się nie mająca do warunków polskich. I tak na razie na poziomie Cię kontrują a nie jak Ty poniżej pasa. Takie masz metody jak jedna partia w polityce, ale tu jest inny świat.

----------


## mat3006

> witam.
> 
>  odpuść wycieczki osobiste, nic oprócz irytacji nie osiągniesz, przecież nie o to ci chodzi, prawda?


Przyznam, ze zaczynam postrzegać udział Kolegi w innym świetle  :smile: 



> czy aby napewno da się paraizolację zrobić prawidło? ile procent domów tak ma?  teoretycznie paroizolacja eliminuje transport pary a w praktyce , połączenia na zakładach, przejścia kabli i przewodów wentylacji, dziury po wkrętach itp  , połączenia z ścianami  po latach ( w większości przypadków już w nowym domu)   częściowo rozszczelnią się i nic w tym dziwnego , w jakimś procencie to nie do uniknięcia a nie da się bez kompleksowego remontu poprawić. Wniosek prosty prędzej czy póżniej para wodna przeniknie przegrodę, to zjawisko ,a zwłaszcza jego skutki, trzeba uwzględnić i nie ma co udawać ze nigdy nie wystąpi.
> pozdrawiam.


 Wszystkie powyższe uwagi są w 100 % prawdziwe ! Co więcej zgodzę się , że, bezdyskusyjnie, izolacje o małym lub bardzo małym oporze powietrznym , takie jak WM muszą zostać zabezpieczone paroizolacją. Dlaczego Rockwool radzi że nie potrzeba, nie wiem, ale mają swoje programy, pewnie mądrzejsze od tych były podstawą raportu. Jak z faktyczną jakością paroizolacji... z reguły : patrz cytat.
Moje zagajenie dotyczy jednak nie wpływu wpływającej  :smile:  od wewnątrz pary wodnej lecz tej która już tam, z powodu znacznie większej z powodu pogrubienia ponad miarę warstwy izolacji, ilości, jest i w związku ze znacznie większą od normowej próbki ilością, poddawana jest znacznie intensywniejszej konwekcji ze skutkiem do kondensacji. A co do pary wodnej... nie ma problemu z powodu paroizolacji od wewnątrz. Dopłynie sobie od zewnątrz, przez membranę. Wystarczy gradient ciśnień o odpowiednim kierunku i "pociągnie" przez membranę która już paroszczelna nie może być. A gradient się pojawi bo ogrzane powietrze , zgodnie z prawami nieszczęsnej konwekcji popłynie do góry, w kierunku kalenicy, wytwarzjąc Niż w dolnej części połaci. Za wszystkim stoi mały opór powietrzny WM który nie przeciwstawia się w wystarczającym stopniu ruchom powietrza wewnątrz izolacji.

----------


## lukasza

> witam. Wniosek prosty prędzej czy póżniej para wodna przeniknie przegrodę, to zjawisko ,a zwłaszcza jego skutki, trzeba uwzględnić i nie ma co udawać ze nigdy nie wystąpi.
> pozdrawiam.


wniosek oczywisty, że przeniknie! Im lepsza wentylacja i paroizolacja tym przeniknie tego mniej. Pytanie winno być ile średnio przenika przy poprawnie działającej wentylacji i paraizoloacji? a dalej czy ilość ta jest niebezpieczna i wymaga remontów? 

A jeśli mam rozwiązanie dachu oparte o Rockwool'a. A tenże producent w domu z tradycyjną wentylacją nie wymaga paraizolacji w pokojach to czy ja przeciętny user mam wierzyć mat3006 że już mogę za 5 lat wełnę wymieniać czy też dać wiarę producentowi i spać spokojnie bo mam WM plus paraizolację z zakładami 25cm (kupiłem 150m a potrzebowałem 120m2), no nawet sam kleiłem 2x (wykonawca klepił tasmą dwustronną) a ja dostałe od głupiego szwagra 3 rolki tasmy z zapasów i pokleiłem to 2gi raz. Teroia spisku jest u mat3006 czy w Rockwoola?

----------


## tomraider

Witam.



> Przyznam, ze zaczynam postrzegać udział Kolegi w innym świetle


obys nie zapeszył , bo żaden że mnie twój zwolennik ale też żaden przeciwnik



> Moje zagajenie dotyczy ....pary wodnej.... która już tam jest, z powodu ..... pogrubienia ponad miarę warstwy izolacji...... poddawana jest znacznie intensywniejszej konwekcji ze skutkiem do kondensacji. A co do pary wodnej... .Dopłynie sobie od zewnątrz, przez membranę. Wystarczy gradient ciśnień o odpowiednim kierunku i "pociągnie" przez membranę która już paroszczelna nie może być.


Nikt  znając podstawy fizyki nie neguje tego stwierdzenia, lecz  diabeł tkwi w szczegółach a w tym konkretnym przypadku w ilościach. bo jak odpowiedzieć na pytania: 1.ile gramów pary wytworzonej w domy przedostanie się przez paroizolacje ( inaczej pisząc jak skuteczna jest jakość jej połączeń i jak intensywnie wytwarzaja parę -mycie,pranie,oddychanie,suszenie prania )  jaka część tej pary ( zależnie od pory roku) skondensuje a jaka przejdzie do atmosfery, 2. ile jest dni w roku w których wełna ..pociągnie'' parę z zewnątrz (myślę że na palcach obu rąk) i ile gramów jej skondensuje?  3 czy łączna ilość kondensatu w wełnie z pkt 1 i 2 jest w stanie odparować przez pozostałe ( kiedy nie powstaje) dni  z uwzględnieniem pogody w Polsce , orientacji połaci  itp.
Krytyka stosowania ,,pogrubienia izolacji ponad miarę''  niestety czyni cię mniej wiarygodnym bo użycie grubej warstwy wełny jeszcze jaskrawiej pokazuje nieatrakcyjność cenową  zastosowania pianki o porównywalnej grubości.
pozdrawiam.

----------


## tomraider

> ???


Witam.
Nie tylko ty .  Pianka otwarto komorowa która,według mat3006 pozwala wymieniać wilgoć drewnu więżby którą okleja z trzech stron , jednocześnie jest ,,obca'' dla konwekcji. Najwyrażniej są rzeczy (pianki) które nawet , jak mawiał Ferdynand Kiepski , fizjologom się nie śniły.
pozdrawiam.

----------


## mat3006

> Witam.
> Nie tylko ty .  Pianka otwarto komorowa która,według mat3006 pozwala wymieniać wilgoć drewnu więżby którą okleja z trzech stron , jednocześnie jest ,,obca'' dla konwekcji. Najwyrażniej są rzeczy (pianki) które nawet , jak mawiał Ferdynand Kiepski , fizjologom się nie śniły.
> pozdrawiam.


Kolego, miałem nadzieję, że wnosisz nową , lepszą jakość ale przekręcanie postów to już było tu stosowane. Specjalisty od tego, na pewno nie przebijesz.
Zjawisko konwekcji nie występuje w piance otwartokomorowej z powodu jej wysokiego oporu powietrznego. Dlatego jako takie jest jej "obce". 
Nie widzę tu błędu logicznego ani składni. Dyfuzyjność pary wodnej ( wełna - 1>1,5 , pianka 3,3 ) jako cecha struktury nie jest związana bezpośrednio z podatnością na konwekcję.
 A fizjologów też zaproś. Na pewno będą mieli coś ciekawego do powiedzenia. W końcu brak kierunkowego wykształcenia nie jest problemem. 
Co do konwekcji. Abstrahując od cech fizycznych gazu ( pary wodnej ) i struktury ośrodka to jakie zależności geometryczne przestrzeni w której zachodzi konwekcja mają kluczowe znaczenie dla jej intensywności ?  To pytanie nawiązuje do postawionego pod dyskusję problemu.
Delikatna rada ode mnie. Powstrzymaj się od wnioskowania na temat wiarygodności do końca dyskusji. ( o ile ta dyskusja dojdzie do końca  :smile:  )
Nie bardzo wiem co oznaczają "???" od kszhu.int.  Dotyczą konwekcji w wełnie i poddają ją w wątpliwość ?

----------


## mar1982kaz

jedyną drogą którą wilgoć może dostać się do wełny jest  szczelina wentylacyjna!!... przy paroizolacji poklejonej porządną taśmą + kartongipsy (w łazienkach,kuchniach,pralniach wodoodprne) + farba (często kilkukrotnie malowana)  nie ma szans żeby przeszła nam wilgoć do wełny, ja osobiście mam pełne deskowanie i szczelinę wentylacyjną i dla świętego spokoju stworzyłem ją z membrany wysokoparoprzepuszczalnej (koszt 200zł na cały dach) zrobiłem to zwykłym zszywaczem mocując ją między krokwiami w ten sposób żeby stworzyć między nią a deskami 2-3cm szczelinę,dzięki temu miałem od razu załatwione dwie sprawy na raz (stworzenie szczeliny i wyeliminowanie ewentualnych okresowych zawilgoceń wełny). Teraz wilgoć z wełny wychodzi ale już nie wejdzie, no i całkowicie wyeliminowalem przewiewanie wełny, chociaż wiem że zrobiłem to trochę "na wyrost" to jest to pewne rozwiązanie które eliminuje niepewność zamakania wełny.

----------


## mat3006

> widzę że nasz czołowy fachowiec od straszenia wszelakiej maści plagami nie odszedł ...


No nie odszedł a tak się ND starał ...
Bardzo dobry filmik. Dziękuję Janowi Skale za fragment 3,49-4,10  :smile:  Tyle tłumaczenia mi załatwił  :smile:  To samo, może mniej spektakularnie z powodu mniejszego gradientu temperatur, dzieje się każdego "ogrzewanego" dnia w Waszej izolacji. I nie musi to być para z garnuszka. To samo robi para wewnątrz wełny, podgrzana od  strony ciepłej i wedrując na stronę zimną. Zabiera przy tym, ( bo to cholernie kaloryczny nośnik jest ) znaczne ilosci ciepła po czym się wykrapla pod membraną, oddając przy okazji atmosferze Wasze złotówki.. 
100 % zgody z mar-kaz.Jak mamy skopaną paroizolację to mamy przep...ne  :sad:  . Ale para jak jej braknie "do przetworzenia" w wełnie, bo np. spłynęła w formie kondensatu po paroizolacji do murłaty,  dostanie się szczeliną wentylacyjną od strony okapu. 
Dawno nie byłem tak wdzięczny Panie Najlepszy Doradco  :smile:  Jeden filmik i tyle tłumaczenia z głowy dzięki 21 sekundom. To zapewne dlatego dostał Pan ten tytuł !

Pozdrawiam z wdzięcznością  :smile:

----------


## adam_mk

Żyjemy w hydrosferze. Woda jest wszędzie.
Paroizolacja jest tylko OPÓŹNIACZEM a nie barierą.
Zapomnieliście o tym czy nie wiedzieliście?

Jest coś takiego jak "warunki normalne"
Jak coś jest powietrznie suche w warunkach normalnych nie musi być takie w innych!
A w opisywanych miejscach warunki normalne panują raczej rzadko...

Adam M.

----------


## מרכבה

> i od razu rodzi się pytanie skąd ci przyszło do głowy znaczne ilości ciepła ?? potrafisz policzyć ile konkretnie jest tej pary wodnej ?? jeśli tak to pochwal się swoimi obliczeniami na forum, jak nie to daj to zadanie do rozwiązania rodzicom, nie każdy wszak dziedziczy inteligencję


Nie potrafi  bo nie ma na ten temat wiedzy. nie mam teraz czasu. bym siadł i kurna policzył ile i jak .
Nie będę się z rezystorem wiedzy spierał /
wie lepiej niech liczy.

----------


## מרכבה

> na przykład dzisiaj, bezpośrednio od producenta, dowiedziałem się rzeczy o której nie miałem wiedzy, otóż piana, zwłaszcza otwarto-komórkowa, stanowi znacznie mniejszą barierę dla promieniowania cieplnego niż różnej maści wełny.


no dlatego piana tryskana ma 0,045 przewodność cieplną .
Inną strawą jest że piana wlezie wszędzie przez to łatwo zapewnia "szczelność"
bo jako tako od szczelności jest folia . nie materiał izolacyjny .
Ale na siłę chce coś udowodnić kolega i tyle .
niech tryśnie wiedzą niczym pianą i policzy.

----------


## mat3006

> i od razu rodzi się pytanie skąd ci przyszło do głowy znaczne ilości ciepła ?? potrafisz policzyć ile konkretnie jest tej pary wodnej ?? jeśli tak to pochwal się swoimi obliczeniami na forum, jak nie to daj to zadanie do rozwiązania rodzicom, nie każdy wszak dziedziczy inteligencję
> 
> PS podać ci odnośniki do teorii żebyś mógł nadrobić braki wiedzy budowlanej czy sam sobie znajdziesz ??


Chciałem zacząć od *żądania* żebyś zostawił moich *Ś.p*. rodziców w spokoju... Poniał ?! W tej tematyce jestem wyjątkowo nerwowy i nieprzyjemny !

    Co do odnośników i linków do krynicy wiedzy z której regularnie pijasz to ja bardzo poproszę o podanie ich. Zgodnie z propozycją. Możliwe , ze jest uniwersalny dla wszystkich stref klimatycznych, rodzajów przegród i zastosowanych materiałów termoizolacyjnych, modeli klimatycznych i eksploatacyjnych , prosty sposób wyliczenia. Zapewne go znasz skoro z taką pewnością to przedstawiasz. Ja, przyznam się nie poważyłbym się stwierdzić , ze jestem w stanie to obliczyć. Nawet troje PhD'ów z wcześniej wzmiankowanego raportu musiało zastosować wysoce specjalistyczne modelowanie numeryczne ( podejrzewam metodę elementów skończonych, ale nie dam głowy ) aby okreslić to zjawisko w formie  ( coż, przykre ) w większości ogólnych wniosków. Ty zapewne dasz radę a wtedy, może i ja czytając Twoje opracowanie się dowiem jaką część energii cieplnej "wykrada" nam para wodna pod rękę z konwekcją. 

 Ponownie dziękując w imieniu swoim i, chyba reszty, uczestników wątku, za filmik i entuzjastycznie pokazującego bezproblemową konwekcję pary wodnej przez wełnę, Pana Jana Skałę, mam wrażenie, że zbliżamy się do ustalenia wspólnych wniosków dotyczących natury zjawiska.

----------


## mat3006

> EDIT: na przykład dzisiaj, bezpośrednio od producenta, dowiedziałem się rzeczy o której nie miałem wiedzy, otóż piana, zwłaszcza otwarto-komórkowa, stanowi znacznie mniejszą barierę dla promieniowania cieplnego niż różnej maści wełny.


Jezeli można to ja poproszę o bliższe informacje. W dotychczasowych, przeczytanych przeze mnie, opracowaniach wszędzie, w warunkach wstępnych modelowania znajdowałem stwierdzenia o bardzo niskim i pomijalnym wpływie IR dla wełny i dla pianki. 
 Producent... jaki producent i czego ? Drugie, istotne pytanie to w jakim zakresie temperatur ? Trzecie prośba o określenie co oznacza w przypadku tego stwierdzenia "znacznie". Bez liczenia, orientacyjnie. Może jakieś wyniki badań na temat ?
Z niecierpliwością czekam na odpowiedź

Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## מרכבה

mat3006  konwekcję ty widział ?
swobodną ? bo jakieś czary nam tu wciskasz.
Może ty wszytko co rusza się  i przemieszcza nazywasz konwekcją .
Weź sobie na chłopski rozum uświadom jak w wełnie mineralnej ma nastąpić konwekcja ?
bo ja tego nie pojmuję.
jestem tępy ja sto chu i nie wiem nic oświeć mnie nie ulotką tylko powiedz jak ma się tam powietrze ruszać swobodnie .
i tworzyć komórkę konwekcyjną jak na tym marnym przykładzie co dałeś .
bo jest marny, jakiś program ma niby to udowodnić .
Symulowanie ruchu powietrza w wełnie to trzeba byłoby mieć komputer  o wielkiej mocy obliczeniowej .
bo każe włókno należało by uwzględnić .
Ale nie jakimś marny przykładem świecisz .
Co jest znane polskiej nauce od dawna i dawno te aspekty były by zauważone .
Wielu ludzi życie poświęca na badaniu takich zjawisk .
Nawet nie analizowałem jednego skryptu co miałem od dawna na kompie .
a tyle co go znalazłem i mnie szlag trafia na twoją retorykę .
i mylenie pojęć .

nawet tego nie zamieszczę  bo mnie twoje postępowanie i buta takiego nic wiedzącego tryskacza piany 
w pieniła.  
Żeby na siłę udowodnić swoją rację i jakieś cuda udowodnić .
marnym artykułem.

----------


## Tamdaramda

> ...co by konkretnie było gdyby porównywali porównywalne ?? np: budynek B dostał by folię pod wełnę tak jak to się robi u nas


to jest dobre pytanie, pewnie szczelność by się poprawiła i różnice w zużyciu energii zniwelowały, ale... opór cieplny przegrody z folią czy bez jest taki sam, lambda wełny też się nie zmienia... to jest trochę paradoks, ale widać, że lambda nie uwzględnia ucieczki ciepła przez przewiewanie... generalnie w tym kontekście przytoczyłem tę pracę, bo chyba o to wtedy chodziło mat3006

----------


## מרכבה

> To samo robi para wewnątrz wełny, podgrzana od strony ciepłej i wedrując na stronę zimną. Zabiera przy tym, ( bo to cholernie kaloryczny nośnik jest ) znaczne ilosci ciepła po czym się wykrapla pod membraną, oddając przy okazji atmosferze Wasze złotówki.. 
> 100 % zgody z mar-kaz.Jak mamy skopaną paroizolację to mamy przep...ne  . Ale para jak jej braknie "do przetworzenia" w wełnie, bo np. spłynęła w formie kondensatu po paroizolacji do murłaty, dostanie się szczeliną wentylacyjną od strony okapu.


Paro izolacja ma zatrzymać powiedzmy 95% pary wodnej .
Ma zatrzymać tyle aby przez wełnę przeszła nie skraplając się wewnątrz niej .
Przy wilgotności 30-35 % wełna puści w świat całą parę wodną .
zdarza się że jest więcej więcej . w tedy następuje kondensacja , czemu nie przeczę i sam ostrzegam koledzy widzą .
sam se zobacz w sopce mam napisane uczulenie na oddychające ściany.
Wiem i potrafię policzyć bez termiki kiedy będzie kondensacja a kiedy nie .
Piszę że skaraniem jest stropodach , elewacja w BSO z wełny 
bo jest zatkana na odpływ pary wodnej w zasadzie paroizolacją .
jak nazwać tynk co ma współczynnik oporu dyfuzyjnego 200 a wełna tylko 1 czyli nic.
puść każdą ilość i pod samym deklem z papy czy z tynku się skropli 
pod tynkiem (u) ni 200 będzie jej około 3-4 kg na m^2 sporo.
przy u 1000 będzie jej 4,5-9 kg wiele.
Stąd paro izolacja musi być i to bardzo staranna,
robisz dramaty zamiast tłumaczyć ,dla mnie pianka jest jedną z wielu form izolacji termicznej.
Nie neguję jej bo co mi zrobiła złego oszczędza czas na paroizolację ale też nie jest panaceum na wszystko.
przytaczasz jakieś rzeczy straszysz bez podania dokładnie przyczyn ,
wklejasz artykuł sam nie wiesz co, ale widzisz coś tam coś i się rajcujesz.
pisze radziecka nauka zna takie przypadki to się wyżywasz że profesorowie to głąby .

----------


## מרכבה

Tamdaramda 
dla mnie jasną sprawą jest że granulat z celulozy daje większą szczelność budynku jak z wełny .
po tu się zastanawiać, sam sposób rozkładania jednego i drugiego pokazuje jakie mogą być problemy .
Folia musi być .
http://pasivnydom.blog.cz/1004/parozabrana wełna pół sztywna nie jakiś badziew.
dawanie wełny rozwijanej czy wełny szklanej i to o gęstości z 20kg w ściany to jest czyste znachorstwo .

----------


## tomraider

witam.



> para wewnątrz wełny, podgrzana od  strony ciepłej i wedrując na stronę zimną........ po czym się wykrapla pod membraną..........spłynęła w formie kondensatu po paroizolacji do murłaty.


 w okresie grzewczym  zgadza się



> para jak jej braknie "do przetworzenia" w wełnie...... dostanie się szczeliną wentylacyjną od strony okapu.


jest problem: para,, z okapu''   musiałaby ,,iść pod prąd''  od strony zimnej wędrować na stronę ciepłą, według jakich praw fizyki i kiedy jest to  możliwe ?
pozdrawiam

----------


## mat3006

> witam.
> 
>  w okresie grzewczym  zgadza się
> 
> jest problem: para,, z okapu''   musiałaby ,,iść pod prąd''  od strony zimnej wędrować na stronę ciepłą, według jakich praw fizyki i kiedy jest to  możliwe ?
> pozdrawiam


   W dalszej części cytowanego przez Kolegę w tym miejscu postu jest to napisane. Jakie prawa fizyki ? Podstawowe. Gradient ciśnień o odpowiednim kierunku i wpłynie, nawet powietrze zimniejsze do miejsca cieplejszego, tym bardziej , że geometria przypadku i różnica wysokości [wejście do szczeliny jest niżej niż strefa Niżu w połaci] pomaga tej cyrkulacji ). Przynosząc świeżą dawkę pary  :smile:  ,. Zauważyłem, że powszechne jest tu, i utrwalane przez wypowiedzi "autorytetów", przekonanie, że w  powietrzu zewnętrznym o temperaturze poniżej 0 Celsjusza nie ma wilgoci. Żeby uprzedzic zbiorowy skok na pagony zalączam pytanie *ryśka* . Ilość ta jest znacznie mniejsza niż np. przy +30 C ale jest  !  I dopłynie do Waszej izolacji gdzie będzie kumulować w do stanu nasycenia w określonej temperaturze.  
 To nie jest klka dni w ciągu roku, jak Kolega wczesniej napisał. Wracając do zapytania Kolegi o warunki i nawiązując do Własnego , wcześniej postawionego, a niezauwazonego w "kurzu bitewnym" pytania o warunki geometrii przestrzeni w której występi konwekcja... cdn.

----------


## mat3006

> to jest dobre pytanie, pewnie szczelność by się poprawiła i różnice w zużyciu energii zniwelowały, ale... opór cieplny przegrody z folią czy bez jest taki sam, lambda wełny też się nie zmienia... to jest trochę paradoks, ale widać, że lambda nie uwzględnia ucieczki ciepła przez przewiewanie... generalnie w tym kontekście przytoczyłem tę pracę, bo chyba o to wtedy chodziło mat3006


Jesteśmy bardzo blisko w rozumieniu tego zjawiska. Możei naczej nazwałbym ten proces.. Dla mnie jest proces swobodnej ucieczki ciepła za pośrednictwem pary wodnej. Pan Jan Skała bardzo ładnie to zademonstrował. Membrana ten proces ogranicza ale go nie eliminuje ( jest również paroprzepuszczalna ) . a tam gdzie zostanie ucieczka powstrzymana przez membranę zadziała mechanizm reducji z powodu przekroczenia punktu rosy. 

Chyba nie doczekam się odpowiedzi Pana Tomka z Rockwoola. Może zatem koledzy podpowiedzą jakiego rozmiaru są próbki podawane badaniom współczynnika lambda i jak wygląda oś czasu ?

       W lambda, jako decydujący parametr do określenia rzeczywistej izolacyjności styropianu, pianki poliuretanowej obydwu rodzajów, szkła piankowego, drewna i gęstych izolacji z włókien różnego rodzaju ( o znacznym oporze powietrznym ) mogę uwierzyć bo nie powstanie w nich konwekcja ze wszystkimi następstwami. Z tego samego powodu nie wierzę w jednoznacznośc dla tych potrzeb lambdy wełny mineralnej i innych izolacji porowatych lub włóknistych o oporach powietrznych na tyle małych że konwekcja dojdzie do głosu. Podstawowym problemem badań które okreslają lambdę izolacji włóknitych jest to, że są prowadzone na próbkach i warunkach eliminujacych lub marginalizujących proces konwekcji. Jest proces delikatny , zwłaszcza w trakcie "inicjacji", zanim powstanie stabilny układ dwóch (uproszczenie) ośrodków o różnicy ciśnień który jest podstawą wymuszenia ruchu powietrza, miną czasem dni a czasem  tygodnie. Ale powstanie, zwłaszcza jeżeli obszary te będą miały wystarczający wolumen. Próbki w kalorymetrach nie mają takowego. Masz rację Kolego, że opierasz swoje wnioskowanie na badaniach modelowych Tylko próby ( zwłaszcza porównawcze) prowadzone na modelach oddających rzeczywistą skalę kubatur oraz przez odpowiednio długi czas oddający uwarunkowania sezonu grzewczego oraz klimatyczne są miarodajne bo w nich dopiero wystąpią prawie wszystkie zjawiska i procesy które mają rzeczywisty wpływ i znaczenie na eksploatację i straty energii. Określanie współczynnika lambda na podstawie próbki 10x10x 5 ( może nawet dwa albo i trzy razy większej ) jest , delikatnie mówiąc nieprecyzyjne. ( to tak jakbyśmy określili spalanie paliwa samochodu na podstawie 5 kilometrowego zjazdu na luzie z górki, biorac pod uwagę rozbieżność między deklaracjami producentów a rzeczywistością , zaczynam podejrzewać, ze tak może być  :smile:  ) Wystąpi i będzie miała wpływ na wynik izolacyjność zawartego w niej powietrza ale nie zostanie uwzględniona konwekcja czyli swobodne przemieszczanie i przenikanie powietrza i pary ( dziękujemy Ci Janie Skało oraz Naj... Doradco  :smile:  ) wraz z najgorszym zjawiskiem tzw. pętlą konwekcyjną. Jeżeli ta powstanie to mamy sytuację jak w raporcie albo w cytowanym wcześniej przykładzie ściany marketu.
Tych którzy twierdzą , że w wełnie nie ma konwekcji odsyłam do filmu, udostępnionego dzięki uprzejmości Najlepszego Doradcy z gwiazdorską rolą Pana Jana Skały.
    Kolego Tamdaramda, głowa do góry. To, ze niektórzy nie rozumieją to jest norma. Powinno Cię juz tego życie nauczyć. Gdyby przynajmniej swojej niewiedzy i niezrozumienia nie pokrywali arogancją, właściwą zadufaniu jednowzorowców....
Już zostałes namierzony  :big grin:  
 Wierzę, że większość jednak rozumie.

----------


## tomraider

> Jakie prawa fizyki ? Podstawowe. Gradient ciśnień o odpowiednim kierunku i wpłynie, nawet powietrze zimniejsze do miejsca cieplejszego. Przynosząc świeżą dawkę pary ...... Ilość ta jest znacznie mniejsza niż np. przy +30 C ale jest  !  I dopłynie do Waszej izolacji gdzie będzie kumulować w do stanu nasycenia w określonej temperaturze.  .........To nie jest klka dni w ciągu roku, jak Kolega wczesniej napisał. ....


Witam.
to konkretnie z podaniem szacunkowych liczb w jakich temperaturach przez  ile dni w roku i przy jakim ciśnieniu cząsteczkowym pary jaką  ilość pary przyjmie wełna i ile z tego może powstać kondensatu??????
pozdrawiam.

----------


## מרכבה

mat3006 
to jest dyfuzja w bardzo widocznym stylu x10 większa jak rzeczywista 
wraz z wymuszeniem ruch powietrza przez bardzo duży gradient temperatur.
I wielkie ciśnienie pary wodnej bo w około 100st chyba że tam woda się nie gotowała.

ale tam nie ma czegoś takiego jak komórka konwekcyjna że zaczyna się samo napęd tego układu.
przechodzi i idzie w świat jak widać na filmie 
styropian jest 40 wolniej przepuszczający taką parę wodną
ale przepuszcza tylko że w nim wiele wilgoci się nie zmieści .

Jak sobie weźmiesz cały budynek to w jego wnętrzu mniej lub bardziej stale jest jest wywierane 
ciśnienie pary wodnej od cieplejszej strony .
i Paroizolacji nie może bez niej  wełna funkcjonować ! już od średniej domowej czyli 55% a i to jest nadużycie bo 55% to nie jest to samo 18 st i 55% i 24 i 55% tu powiedział bym szacunkowo to dla 18 st było by 70 czy więcej procent .
drugie nawet przy -20 resztki pary wodnej są w powietrzu i przy pełnym nasyceniu bodaj to jest 2hPa ciśnienia 
nawet przy paroizolacji jak jest różnica temperatur bodaj o 0,1 stopnia a wilgoć jest 99% to zaczyna się początek kondensacji 
od wnętrza na paroizolacji gdyż nie puszcza ona prawie wcale pary wodnej stąd niewielkie różnice w temperaturach powodują kondensację .
opisywałem to nie raz nie dwa, stąd nie można blokować papami itp takiego materiału jak wełna mineralna 
gdyż trzeba wtedy przewyższyć opór dyfuzyjny tej papy odpowiednią paroizolacją nawet zbrojoną włóknem szklanym z dodatkiem aluminium gdyż zwiększa jeszcze opór dyfuzyjny . to takie trudne? widać jednak tak skoro niektórzy się burzą na paroizolację, na szczęście Ty nie .

----------


## forgetit

> mat3006 
> to jest dyfuzja w bardzo widocznym stylu x10 większa jak rzeczywista 
> wraz z wymuszeniem ruch powietrza przez bardzo duży gradient temperatur.
> I wielkie ciśnienie pary wodnej bo w około 100st chyba że tam woda się nie gotowała.
> .....
> ....
> 
> .


Ja rozumiem nick obcojęzyczny, ale pisz może po polsku, bo nie można zrozumieć.

----------


## vega1

> Chyba nie doczekam się odpowiedzi Pana Tomka z Rockwoola. Może zatem koledzy podpowiedzą jakiego rozmiaru są próbki podawane badaniom współczynnika lambda i jak wygląda oś czasu ?


 a jak wygląda badanie pianki?

----------


## owp

Dyskusja robi się coraz bardziej humorystyczna, wyróżnienie dla maata, za odkrycie, że zimne powietrze nie jest bezwzględnie suche  :smile: 
Choć patent na wełnę wysysającą wilgoć i z zimnego, i z ciepłego powietrza też jest dobry - można sprzedać na bliski wchód do produkcji wody  :wink: 
Swoją drogą - im mniej argumentów, tym więcej trudnych słów w wywodach, a przecież to są zjawiska fizyczne, które można opisać prostymi słowami. Nie wiem, jak chcecie dojść do jakichś konkluzji, skoro nie mamy modelowego domu, a nieszczelności w każdym domu są inne. Chyba jest różnica w dziurze w paroizolacji w łazience i w nieużywanym podkoju na poddaszu?
Ładnie opisana wilgotność i inne zjawiska: http://www.cumulus.nazwa.pl/teoria/wiedza/w_wilgot.htm
Tabela ile wody może być w powietrzu http://www.protan.pl/rooftechnology/...powietrzu.aspx
Dziś przy średniej emperaturze dobowej -5,02 średnia wilgotność powietrza to 79%, czyli w m3 jest ok 2,55 grama wody. W domu przy temperaturze 21st i wilgotności 40% jest 7,32g/m3, zakładając, że mamy sprawną wentylację, która usuwa pozyskiwaną wilgoć, to ile może nam tej wody uciec przez izolację? Przy 400m3 kubatury domu mamy w powietrzu prawie 3kg wody czyli ok 3 litry. Ile z tego wlezie w izolację?

----------


## tomraider

> Ja bym powiedział, że coraz bardziej nudna bo mielenie w kółko tego samego nic kompletnie nie wnosi.


Witam.
Jak kto widział jakikolwiek  film gdzie pokazano zaprzysiężanie świadka w amerykańskim sądzie to pamięta sławną formułę  o mówieniu PRAWDY , CAŁEJ PRAWDY I TYLKO PRAWDY. Otóż odnoszę wrażenie że nasz kolega pisze PRAWDĘ. Opisuje zjawiska które mogą zaistnieć w izolacji z wełny. Niestety nie pisze TYLKO PRAWDY  bo od listopada zeszłego roku do dziś wyprodukował także parę  nic nie wnoszących postów zużywając część energii na pyskówki z innymi. Nie napisze o izolacji z  wełny też CAŁEJ PRAWDY bo to dla niego strzał w kolano.
Żeby pokazać CAŁĄ PRAWDĘ musiałby napisać o SKALI  niekorzystnych dla izolacji z wełny zjawisk które opisuje i ich ILOŚCIOWYCH SKUTKACH oraz wiarygodnie to uzasadnić , opisać inne tym razem korzystne dla wełny procesy jak np. wysychanie izolacji z wełny , o którym milczy jak zaklęty. Raczej na to nie liczę.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## tomraider

> ja liczyłem na opis parametrów piany otwarto-komórkowej


Witam. 
Na to akurat masz szansę się doczekać. Tylko wcześniej kolega udowodni nam że te o wełnie są zdecydowanie gorsze niż podawane przez producentów. Mamy zapowiedziane efektowne zakończenie w którym nastąpi ,,wiarygodne rozstrzygnięcie dyskusji''. Szkoda mi wykonawców którzy zainwestowali kupę kasy w sprzęt i próbują sprzedawać w czasie kryzysu drogą technologię. Bez  bardzo dobrego marketingu czekają ich chude lata. Marketing kolegi  jest fatalny co widać chociażby po liczbie pozyskanych zwolenników i przeciwników  w tym wątku. 
pozdrawiam.

----------


## מרכבה

> Bez bardzo dobrego marketingu czekają ich chude lata. Marketing kolegi jest fatalny co widać chociażby po liczbie pozyskanych zwolenników i przeciwników w tym wątku. 
> pozdrawiam.


Bo na siłę chce coś udowodnić .
Tłumaczyłem mu że nauka radziecka zna takie przypadki ale nie są rozdmuchane,  i w dostępnych opracowaniach nie ma 
takich strachów na lachy jak kolo pisze tu nam.
Mnie podgotował tym że ma w du Polską naukę bo znalazł cudo gdzieś w świecie jak wujek google takich cudów znalazł mi raptem dwa .
jeden co kolo nam tu zamieścił , drugi jakiś ze Szwecji pomieszanie z poplątaniem jest tam.
gdzie gęstość izolacji jednej to 15kg/m^3 drugie to całe 9,4 kg/m^3 to trudno nazwać to izolacją .

Czekamy na tą lambdę wełny z korektą .
będzie to lambda szach mat .

----------


## adam_mk

"Mnie podgotował tym że ma w du Polską naukę bo ..."

A Ty, oczywiście, jesteś lokalnym patriotą, który preferuje gorsze, ale NASZE?....
Polska "nauka" głównie Googlem teraz stoi...
Beton i wapno na decydenckich stołkach siedzi.
Niewiele się robi prac wartościowych, bo za co i po co?
Dla rozwoju NAUKI potrzebna jest KASA i WOLA decydentów.
A z tym krucho jest...
Kryzys.

Adam M.

Jak pomyślę o tym co MOŻNA BY zrobić i zobaczę to , co się robi w tej nauce to... mam odruchy... wymiotne...

A.M.

----------


## מרכבה

> A Ty, oczywiście, jesteś lokalnym patriotą, który preferuje gorsze, ale NASZE?....


Nie bo w wielu miejscach widzę co i jak,  widzę też ten problem którym kolega pisał.
Próbuje rozdmuchać problem mało istotny, przy wszystkich prawidłowych działaniach.
Typu paroizolacja i odpowiednia elewacja pod wełnę która raz pozwoli wypuścić parę wodną,
z drugiej strony zabezpieczy przed wiatrem, gdzie wełna idealna nie jest.
Sprawdziłem i skonfrontowałem nie z wujkiem google tylko z dostępnej literatury ten problem.
A problem tyczy się zjawiska dyfuzji nic więcej, a dość intensywnej bo wełna za bardzo szczelna nie jest,
napisał bym bez szczelna jest.
Pod warunkiem że zrobimy tak jak na filmiku wpuścimy nadmiar pary wodnej to wiadomą sprawą jest kondensacja,
która intensywnie tam się odbyła w tym kawałku wełny czego nie widać gołym okiem owszem.
W domowych warunkach na mniejszą skale taki proces się odbywa i teraz pytanie .
Ile wełna zdąży wypuścić bez wykroplenia, już problemem może być 40% wilgotność względnej przy 20st
przy nie drożnym parowaniu na zewnątrz , typu brak szczeliny powietrznej,
tynk o dużym oporze dyfuzyjnym przy BSO, 
wełna jest materiałem nie porowatym, jej struktura to jak stos pręcików, które w odpowiedniej temperaturze 
i ciśnieniu cząstkowym pary wodnej działają jak skraplacz, 
Ciekawostką jest taki materiał jak celuloza gdyż posiada bardzo rozbudowaną strukturę porów, bez szkody może przechować 
wewnątrz do 20% pary wodnej bez wpływu na izolacyjność 
wełna jest pod tym względem bliska zeru zeru....

----------


## mat3006

> Witam.
> Jak kto widział jakikolwiek  film gdzie pokazano zaprzysiężanie świadka w amerykańskim sądzie to pamięta sławną formułę  o mówieniu PRAWDY , CAŁEJ PRAWDY I TYLKO PRAWDY. Otóż odnoszę wrażenie że nasz kolega pisze PRAWDĘ. Opisuje zjawiska które mogą zaistnieć w izolacji z wełny. Niestety nie pisze TYLKO PRAWDY  bo od listopada zeszłego roku do dziś wyprodukował także parę  nic nie wnoszących postów zużywając część energii na pyskówki z innymi. Nie napisze o izolacji z  wełny też CAŁEJ PRAWDY bo to dla niego strzał w kolano.
> Żeby pokazać CAŁĄ PRAWDĘ musiałby napisać o SKALI  niekorzystnych dla izolacji z wełny zjawisk które opisuje i ich ILOŚCIOWYCH SKUTKACH oraz wiarygodnie to uzasadnić , opisać inne tym razem korzystne dla wełny procesy jak np. wysychanie izolacji z wełny , o którym milczy jak zaklęty. Raczej na to nie liczę.
> Pozdrawiam.


Witam,
To że nie odpisuję równie aktywnie wynika z braku czasu i w pewnym stopniu z przewagi liczebnej "przeciwnika". 
 Co do PRAWDY; żadna z moich wypowiedzi nie została zafałszowana lub zmanipulowana. Wiele należałoby przytoczyć ale nie mam zamiaru.Pełna zgoda z *owp* , że wątek stał się nudno-humorystyczny, a ja nie zamierzam po raz kolejny zataczać kółka powtarzając te same argumenty i sformułowania. Będzie dość.
Nie mam czasu, chęci i umiejętności na biegłe przeskakiwanie między postami bawiąc się w wielopoziomowe wycinanki i wklejanki.

Zgadam się z użytym prze Kolegę wcześniej sforumułowaniem : 



> Otóż odnoszę wrażenie że nasz kolega pisze PRAWDĘ. Opisuje zjawiska które mogą zaistnieć w izolacji z wełny.


 Kilkakrotnie to już wcześniej napisałem. Nie twierdzę, że te zjawiska wystąpią na pewno i w jednakowej intensywności. Wymieniam je ponieważ ich prawdopodobieństwo jest znaczne, zależne od wystąpienia i skali określonych warunków a ich nałożenie może dać opłakany efekt i duże, znacznie większe niż różnica pomiędzy inwestycją w wełnę lub piankę, koszty. Oparłem się przy tym na własnych obserwacjach i doświadczeniach wynikających z rodzaju prac jakie wykonujemy a nie wirtualnej majsterce. Chciałem być szczery a stało się to podkładem do, żenujących swoim poziomem, epitetów.

Zacznijmy od *pokalanej świętości nauki polskiej*  :Confused:  i ogólnie widzianej wiedzy itp. Technologia wełny mineralnej jest stara, okrzepła i utrwalona w opracowaniach. Jak i teoria na której opierają się jej ( moim zdaniem niezasłużone wobec obecnych wymagań )  współczynniki i parametry. Podstawą jest nadal *prawo Fouriera* i jest to w pewnym stopniu zrozumiałe. To nie promy kosmiczne.. Zasada którą się stosuje w budowaniu domów ma być prosta i zrozumiała. Dla projektantów i inwestorów, wykonawców i sprzedawców. Jak powiedziała ostatnio poznana Pani Architekt : projekt, przede wszystkim ma się.... *skończyć !*...Jeżeli się przyjrzymy podstawowemu wzorowi to widzimy prostą, propocjonalną zależność z lambdą w roli głównej. Tak jest opisane przewodnictwo ciepła ( kondukcja ) oczami naukowca i z poziomu jego wiedzy w roku 1809 ( ponad 200 lat temu ! ). Nawet laik dostrzeże, jezeli będzie chciał zdjąć opaskę i to zobaczyć, że tak ujęta zależność nie obejmuje wielu zjawisk a zwłaszcza jednego, którego rola , w coraz grubszych izolacjach z matriałów o małym oporze powietrznym, się ujawnia i z grubością narasta, czyli swobodnego krążenia (konwekcji) powietrza które jest, przecież. nośnikiem ciepła. Rosnące stężenie pary wodnej czyni je jeszcze lepszym. Oparcie się wyłącznie na prawie Fouriera to jak próba zaprojektowania wodolotu wyłącznie w oparciu  o prawo Archimedesa.
 Przełożenie nauki i jej aktualnych zmian na program edukacji i podręczników a tym bardzie stanowienie norm jest obarczone bardzo dużą bezwładnością czasową. Może będzie to brutalne ale najczęściej wymaga wymiany pokoleniowej kadry dydaktycznej. Ciężko jest zmienić stanowisko jeżeli przez dziesięciolecia mówiło się z katedry, a co gorsza pisało w podręcznikach, zupełnie co innego. 
Wymagania termoizoacyjne wobec przegród zewnętrznych, które z różnych przyczyn, są ostatnio dynamicznie zmieniane, zostały oparte na zasadach i metodach określania współczynników przewodzenia które "sprawdzały" się dla przegród o znacznie mniejszej grubości. Tam , gdzie z reguły konwekcja nie mogła wystapić lub miała znacznie mniejszy wpływ. Powiększamy , juz nie grubości,  a wręcz przestrzenie izolacyjne , a zakładamy, ze w materiałach podatnych na konwekcję ona nie wystąpi ?
Technologia natrysku pianki otwartokomorowej jest młoda. Pianka ok jako taka została wprowadzona na rynek budowlany w 1986. Tym bardziej jej kariera w Polsce jest bardzo krótka, kilkuletnia. Wielką naiwnością błoby oczekiwanie , ze już znajdzie, należne jej miejsce w podręcznikach i normach. Stąd moje odnośniki do opracowań zewnętrnych bo ich, sensownych, logicznych i prawdziwych jeszcze w Polsce brakuje. PRAWDA ?
Następna PRAWDA:
Każde z tych zjawisk jest związane z PRAWDOPODOBIEŃSTWEM wystąpienia. Dwa, identyczne domy ale umieszczone w totalnie odmiennych uwarunkowaniach klimatycznych, ekspolatacyjnych z przyczyn bytowych, lokalnego uwarunkowań (osiedle czy wygwizdów) lokalizacji itp. itd. moga dać zupełnie inne zużycia ale również obciążenia cieplno-wilgotnościowe na dolnej powierzchni dachu. Rzucanie przykładami ( najczęsciej niekonsekwentnymi i niespójnymi ) że user taki tyle a taki tyle nie ma nic do rzeczy. Wiem, że wynika to z dążenia do prostych odpowiedzi ale, biorąc pod uwagę tak wiele zmiennych jest to praktycznie niemożliwe.
 Przyjmujac, że oba domy, są w każdym, bez wyjątków aspekcie identyczne: dom A, zamieszkały przez małżeństwo w średnim wieku, w Jeleniej Górze  :smile:  i dom B, zamieszkały prze młode małzeństwo z trójką małych dzieci w Suwałkach. Załóżmy również, że wykonawca stanął na wysokości zadania i nie spartolił ( lub posłuchał porad Rockwoola ) paroizolacji. Wystąpienie znacznej konwekcji będzie dużo bardziej prawdopodobne w domu B. W domu A jest możliwe i nawet wysoce prawdopodobne, że termoizolacja z wełny mineralnej nie ulegnie zawilgoceniu i w dużym stopniu sprawdzi się. 
Najmniej zawilgocone albo całkowicie suche były izoalcje dachów nad poddaszami słabo albo w ogóle nie użytkowanymi. Również zniszczenie membrany przez "te co ich nie ma" wspomaga proces suszenia ale czy o to chodzi ? 
Nie będę przeszukiwał wątku i przytaczał swoich wypowiedzi. Cały czas pisze o tym że są to zjawiska prawdopodobne ! Wielkość tego prawdopodobieństwa wzrasta w zależności od n.p. w/w uwarunkowań.
Do inwestora należy ostateczne oszacowanie prawdopodobieństwa wystąpienia tych wad i dobór technologii z uwzględnieniem kalkulacji. Kalkulacji uwzględniającej nie tylko inwestycję początkową ale również PRAWDOPODOBIEŃSTWO remontu i wymiany na inną technologię.
W tym momencie nie da się nie poruszyć jakości wykonania, zwłaszcza w kontekście szczelności warstw : paroizolacji, termoizoalacji czy jakości membrany. Stać inwestora na stanie przy robocie lub własnoręczne, pieczołowite i dokłądne wykonanie... tym lepiej. Nie każdego stać bo więcej zarobi pracując w zawodzie niż oszczędzi u siebie na budowie. W dodatku może tego, po prostu nie cierpieć  :smile: 

Co do niepełnej PRAWDY:
Zmuszony jestem się wycofać z wczesniej głoszonego zdania, że ze względu na wyższy próg dostępności ( inwestycja, szkolenie itp)  wykonawstwa pianki można zakładac, że jakośc będzie bezproblemowa. Niestety tak nie jest. Różnice między piankami a również miedzy jakością wykonawstwa są większe niż akceptowalne. Polecam dokonanie szczegółowego rozpoznania włącznie z referencjami.
 Wysychanie wełny... zachodzi ale nie do końca. Jedną z przyczyn jest tzw. bariera przemian fazowych, a w miarę pogrubiania izolacji dojdzie kłopot z dotarciem suszącego powietrza do warstw najbardziej zawilgoconych ( kondenstat będzie spływał do dołu a nie po wierzchu jak chciałby wmówić Jan Skała )

Kolega  kszhu.int zarzuca mi , ze nie publikuję parametrów pianki. Już wczesniej pisałem, ze nie traktuję tego forum jako tablicy reklamowo-ogłoszeniowej i prosze mnie nie wciągać w taką sytuację. Co do rozmów z technikami jakiegoś producenta... zapewne wypowiadali się o swoim produkcie a nie mam wystarczających danych z ich strony ( nie mam żadnych  :smile:  ) aby poważyć się na porównania. Pianki różnią się między sobą i to bardzo.  Spodziewam się, ze teraz dostanę kontrę w rodzaju : to dlaczego piszesz ogólnie o piankach o.k. Odpowiem ogólnie: jakaby ta pianka o.k. nie była i tak jej opór powietrzny będzie o kilka rzędów większy od wełny. 
 Wełny różnią się tyloma parametrami i w takiej skali ( różnice lambdy są najmniej istotne) , że jak pisałem wcześniej, za niektóre powinni klientom dopłacać . Przez najczęściej stosowane hipermarketówki przeleci bąk komara i co z tego ? Ludzie widzą na opakowaniu lambdę , posłuchają bezkrytycznie Najlepszego Doradcy i wbudują. Jeszcze jak poczytają na stronie producenta to i paroizolacji nie założą... Dla mnie to nawet lepiej, bo wśród nich za kilka lat będę miał największy "elektorat" klientów  :smile: 

Co do zarzutu o brak ilościowych kalkulacji wykropleń itd. Nie mam na tyle głębokiej wiedzy ( zawsze można nadrobić jeżeli się chce i może ) aby się poważyć na precyzyjne wyliczenia. Zwłaszcza jeżeli weźmiemy pod uwagę tak wielką ilość zmiennych. Na logikę to należałoby ustalić warunki początkowe, czyli wczesniej podpowiedziany przez (chyba ?) *owp* dom modelowy ( układ, rozwiązanie i geometria dachu, wymagania komfortu termicznego w rozkładzie dobowym, ilość pary wodnej w związku ze składem osobowym rodziny, strefa kilmatyczna uwzględniająca średnią z ostatnich dziesięciu lat , zastosowanie lub nie paroizolacji, system grzewczy i wentylacyjny ( rekuperator ?) a następnie wystarczy już tylko prosta symulacja i rachunek macierzowy metodą elementów skończonych na kalkulatorze ...  :big grin: 

  Przykro mi że nie ma  takiego opracowania polskiego jak to które załączyłem wcześniej. Domyślam się, ze niektórych oczy bolą i dusza ( bo jak tak można *pohańbić polską naukę  ?*  :bash:  )  ale jeżeli choć częściowo uda się komuś przejść przez barierę językową to zrozumie jak trudne jest precyzyjne zasymulowanie numeryczne zjawiska tak delikatnego ale zarazem znaczącego z powodu długoteminowości działania i akumulowanego efektu, jakim jest wielowektorowa konwekcja w przegrodzie. Jakiej przegrodzie? W tym modelu wzieto pod "lupę" *jeden panel ścienny !*. Koledzy, oczekujecie ode mnie , ze dla waszej ( w większości złośliwej) "uciechy" będę nad tym ślęczał ? Znam, w odróżnieniu od niektórych, swój próg kompetencji i stwierdzam , że nie jestem w stanie tego obliczyć. 
 Najlepszy Doradca obiecał mi , że podeśle mi odpowiednie linki i mnie oświeci. Czekam... Może wtedy się uda  :big tongue:  
 Jeżeli jakiegoś zjawiska nie widzimy to nie znaczy że go nie ma. Ale jeżeli mamy dowody występowania zjawiska, w postaci mocno odbiegających od założonych na podstawie prawa Fouriera parametrów ( R-value) badań domów modelowych ( może nauka polska kiedyś się zdobędzie na to zamiast mierzyć próbki wielkości 1/2 kartonu papierosów ) lub w formie opłakanych konsekwencji vide: panele z rdzeniem wełnianym to należy zadać sobie pytanie co się dzieje ! Rozwiązaniem właściwym dla ...(powstrzymam się ) forumowiczów jest podśmiewanie i dyskredytowanie raportów i opracowań które nie pasują do wyrytego w *musku* wzorca.
 Zamierzam znacznie zredukować swój udział na tym forum. Zapewne ND odtrąbi sukces !!! Tutaj nie chodzi o dochodzenie do wniosków zbliżających do prawdy. Króluje zasada za kark i do gleby.
Jeżeli ktoś ma lub będzie miał pytania to proszę na pw. Postaram się pomóc w miarę wiedzy i możliwości.

Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## מרכבה

> Wysychanie wełny... zachodzi ale nie do końca. Jedną z przyczyn jest tzw. bariera przemian fazowych, a w miarę pogrubiania izolacji dojdzie kłopot z dotarciem suszącego powietrza do warstw najbardziej zawilgoconych ( kondenstat będzie spływał do dołu a nie po wierzchu jak chciałby wmówić Jan Skała )


 sam sobie przeczysz 
Podobno tam jest konwekcja a nagle jej nie ma ?
W stropodachu będzie spływał w dół ok ale w elewacji przy najbliższej krawędzi.
bariera przemian fazowych . para nauka  :smile:

----------


## מרכבה

http://www.mech-wilmanski.de/Fizyka_Budowli.pdf strona 75 
pierwsze sobie zobacz co jest w polskiej nauce a potem oceniaj.
I tak większość tych wzroków matematycznych nie kumasz i nie wiesz co to jest .
ale naukę oceniasz.
Chcesz pomagać ? jak chyba tylko jak się pianę aplikuje.

----------


## tomraider

> Zamierzam znacznie zredukować swój udział na tym forum.


Witam.
Nie rób tego . walcz, zacznij pisać o piance. pokaż drugą stronę medalu. Mógłbyś  opisać mechanizm pochłaniania wilgoci  przez  warstwę izolacji  od zewnątrz , kiedy  ile  i w jaki  temperaturach występuje?
pozdrawiam.

----------


## Tamdaramda

> normalnie Amerykę żeś odkrył
> ...przy teoretycznych obliczeniach zapotrzebowania na ciepło to się liczy oddzielnie i sumuje na końcu


nie jestem specjalistą od ozc, ale wydaje mi się, że strat przez przewiewanie to się raczej nie liczy. przyjmuje się tylko wartości n50 odpowiednio do orientacyjnej szczelności budynku - o ile mówimy o obliczeniach według normy, a nie jakichś badaniach naukowych.

----------


## vega1

cena zabija!!!

----------


## Jacekss

dodam że cena ... na początek powala na kolana a potem zabija  :smile: 
koszty 3-4 razy większe (na m2) niż wełna

----------


## mat3006

Panie Tomku,
Zgodnie z sugestią czekam na odpowiedź w tym wątku  :smile:

----------


## Tomek W

ROCKMIN produkujemy od grubości 40 mm do 200 mm i takie grubości badamy -  wszystkie.

----------


## plusfoto

Dziś pobawiłem się trochę OZC aby sprawdzić jak się ma grubość ocieplenia dachu i poddasza( nie rozgraniczam czy wełna czy piana OK) bo parametry podobne.
I oto co wyszło z wyliczanki dla domu takiego jak mój.
grubość/ roczne zapotrzebowanie w kWh/ wskaźnik sezonowego zapotrzebowania w kWh na m2
20/8545/48,5
25/7843/44,5
30/7369/41,8
35/7028/39,9
40/6771/38,4
Z tego co zaobserwowałem to że najrozsądniejsza grubość takiego ocieplenia to 30 -35 cm. Poniżej tej grubości wartości lecą mocno w dół a powyżej niewiele do góry.

----------


## Jacekss

no i racja, 30-35cm to na dzisiaj najbardziej optymalne ocieplenie dachu

----------


## adkwapniewski

> Dziś pobawiłem się trochę OZC aby sprawdzić jak się ma grubość ocieplenia dachu i poddasza( nie rozgraniczam czy wełna czy piana OK) bo parametry podobne.
> I oto co wyszło z wyliczanki dla domu takiego jak mój.
> grubość/ roczne zapotrzebowanie w kWh/ wskaźnik sezonowego zapotrzebowania w kWh na m2
> 20/8545/48,5
> 25/7843/44,5
> 30/7369/41,8
> 35/7028/39,9
> 40/6771/38,4
> Z tego co zaobserwowałem to że najrozsądniejsza grubość takiego ocieplenia to 30 -35 cm. Poniżej tej grubości wartości lecą mocno w dół a powyżej niewiele do góry.


Wiem że nie w temacie , ale czy mógłbyś porównać na swoim przykładzie warstwę na ścianach zewn. od 10,15,20,25,30 cm ?

----------


## plusfoto

A proszę bardzo:

10 - 7660/43,5
15 - 7369/41,8
20 - 7161/40,6
25 - 7006/39,8
30 - 6885/39,1

----------


## adkwapniewski

> A proszę bardzo:
> 
> 10 - 7660/43,5
> 15 - 7369/41,8
> 20 - 7161/40,6
> 25 - 7006/39,8
> 30 - 6885/39,1


Dzięki  :smile:

----------


## mat3006

> ROCKMIN produkujemy od grubości 40 mm do 200 mm i takie grubości badamy -  wszystkie.


Witam,
  Czy na pewno dobrze się rozumiemy ? Nie interesują mnie Wasze wewnętrzne badania laboratoryjne. Pytam o pomiary dla potrzeb określenia lambdy w kontekście stosownych atestów oraz kontrolno-weryfikujące prowadzone przez zewnętrzne, autoryzowane laboratoria. Jeżeli to nie tajemnica to które laboratorium prowadzi tego rodzaju badania Waszych produktów ?
 W domyśle mamy jeszcze odpowiedź na pytanie dotyczące lepiszcza ?

----------


## muras

> Best Point z Białegostoku natryskuje Sealection 500 za 460 zł (+ 8% VAT) za m3, czyli 460 * grubość i wyjdzie cena za m2.


czytam i czytam wypowiedzi na tym forum i myślę, że większość się tu zatraciła. ludzie tu nie potrzebne są naukowe wywody ile tego ile tamtego większość z was nie wie pewnie o czym pisze ale nie o to teraz chodzi jeśli dobrze odczytuję wątek kolega patrykC uważa że cena 460 zł za m3 to dużo. Z reguły jest tak że w zależności od piany różna jest jej gęstość i tak możemy mieć pianę 12kg/m3 oraz 8kg/m3. rachunek i tak jest prosty przy grubości 10 cm m2 wynosi ok 50 zł czy to dużo. Porównując cenę wełny + robocizna odpowiedź nasuwa się sama. I prośba do reszty poruszajcie tu rzeczy praktyczne a naukowe wywody roztrząsajcie na privach dzięki i pozdrowienia dla wszystkich budujących i szukających tutaj wsparcia

----------


## farmi

Dla ambitnych - policzcie czy lambda (0.036 czy 0.032 czy jeszcze niższa) piany, nie mówiąc już o wełnie i możliwości jej szczelnego położenia- ma tu jakieś znaczenie?

----------


## mar1982kaz

[QUOTE=muras;5806245]Porównując cenę wełny + robocizna odpowiedź nasuwa się sama.=QUOTE]

O jakiej robociźnie mówisz??? bo chyba nie o stelażu, poziomowaniu, krtongips itd itd, bo to przy pianie też trzeba zrobić i kosztuje tyle samo!! jedyny koszt dodatkowy wełny to wciśnięcie jej pomiędzy krokwie  i  drugą warstwę między stelaż.... mi to zajęło dwa dni (cały dach), już wcześniej pisałem że wyceny na samo upchanie wełny wraz ze sznurkowaniem miałem od 4zł za m2. Całe szczęście że zdecydowałem się zrobić to samemu bo około 700zł zaoszczędziłem w 2 dni. Nie rozumiem czemu wszyscy piankowcy podają że do wełny dochodzą jakieś ogromne koszty montażu. wklejałem w tym wątku liki do ogłoszeń na alledrogo odnośnie  montażu wełny  dla   niedowiarków bo niektórzy  z uporem kretyna  próbują wcisnąć, że  do wełny trzeba doliczyć około 40-50zł za m2 montażu, tylko że już nie dodają że to cena z całym stelażem i kartongipsami.

----------


## mat3006

> Dla ambitnych - policzcie czy lambda (0.036 czy 0.032 czy jeszcze niższa) piany, nie mówiąc już o wełnie i możliwości jej szczelnego położenia- ma tu jakieś znaczenie?


Bardzo dobry przykład. Wełna jest NIE DO WYKONANIA zapewniającego szczelność przegrody. Pianka natryskowa idealnie wypełni przeznaczoną dla niej przestrzeń. Swoją drogą co to jest i co "poeta" miał na myśli ?

----------


## muras

wyceny na samo upchanie wełny wraz ze sznurkowaniem miałem od 4zł za m2. 

myślę, że powinieneś to robić zawodowo niezłą kasę mógłbyś zarobić pozdrawiam

----------


## mat3006

> czytam i czytam wypowiedzi na tym forum i myślę, że większość się tu zatraciła. ludzie tu nie potrzebne są naukowe wywody ile tego ile tamtego większość z was nie wie pewnie o czym pisze ale nie o to teraz chodzi jeśli dobrze odczytuję wątek kolega patrykC uważa że cena 460 zł za m3 to dużo. Z reguły jest tak że w zależności od piany różna jest jej gęstość i tak możemy mieć pianę 12kg/m3 oraz 8kg/m3. rachunek i tak jest prosty przy grubości 10 cm m2 wynosi ok 50 zł czy to dużo. Porównując cenę wełny + robocizna odpowiedź nasuwa się sama. I prośba do reszty poruszajcie tu rzeczy praktyczne a naukowe wywody roztrząsajcie na privach dzięki i pozdrowienia dla wszystkich budujących i szukających tutaj wsparcia


 Bo zasady cenowe jakie podaje patrykC dają cenę dziwnie niską dla 10 cm a nieprzyzwoicie wysoką dla np. 20 cm. Tak się piany ( z reguły ) nie liczy i patrykC zapewne nie do końca zapoznał się z cennikiem wzmiankowanej firmy, albo owa stosuje, w imię daleko idącej prostoty, bardzo dziwne ceny.
 Co do dyskusji para naukowych. Obecny rok i nadchodzące przyniosą daleko idące zmiany w zakresie urealnienia współczynników i wierzę, że izolacje wełniaste, zwłaszcza o większych grubościach "dostaną" współczynniki korygujące związane nie tylko z nieszczelnościami, mostkami i zawilgoceniem ale również z grubością warstwy izolacji ( im grubsza tym gorsza lambda ). Stawiam, że jako główny parametr i argument funkcji redukującej będzie uznany współczynnik oporu powietrznego. I nie napinajcie się z epitetami, obrońcy "tradycji". Pożywiom - uwidim a pewnie będzie głupio odszczekiwać  :smile:

----------


## muras

W zupełności zgadzam się z kolegą [mat3006]. Pamiętam jak ludzie usłyszeli o posadzkach z mixokreta każdy mówił a po co, to takie drogie, sami może sobie to zrobić. Zawołamy wójka Ziutka ciocę Zosie i jakoś będzie. Wszyscy wiedzą jakie są tego efekty. Krzywe podłogi niejednorodna mieszanka można jeszcze wiele wymieniać. A przyjeżdża ekipa roi swoje w jeden dzień i po wszystkim. I tak pewnie jest teraz gdy trwa wojna wełna vs pianka. Decyzja pozostaje w gestii inwestora to on powinien wybrać co tak naprawdę che mieć w swoim domu. wiadomo że nowinki typu posadzki maszynowe, tynki maszynowe potrzebowały czasu by wejść na polski rynek. Tak samo będzie z izolacjami natryskowymi. Kiedy jeden sąsiad zobaczy u sąsiada że jednak warto bo to taki sam dom a on jednak mniej za ogrzewanie płaci, jest jeszcze wiele innych dobrych aspektów tej technologii które już tutaj zostały poruszone. Nie każdy ma tyle wolnego czasu co kolega który sam upycha wełnę twierdząc że kosztuje to 4zł/m2 ma do tego prawo. Są rzeczy których po prostu nie da się wyeliminować stosując wełnę. Nie wiem czy kolega [ mar1982kaz] wie co tak naprawdę ochładza dom choćby był nie wiem jak ocieplony. Wydaje mi się że wiatr i tego niestety nie wyeliminuje żadna nawet najgrubsza  wełna. Pozdrawiam zatem wszystkich rozpoczynających budowę niekiedy warto zapłacić więcej ale mieć coś na lata.

----------


## muras

to ja mam być frajerem i zafundować sobie 4 razy droższą inwestycję ??

Nie wiem jak ty to liczysz że wychodzi 4 x droższa inwestycja chyba że moja matematyka jest inna. Kupując wełnę na wypełnienie o gr. 25 cm ni jak nie chce wyjść mniej niż 30 za m2 dodać do tego robociznę wszystko inne co do tego potrzeba to i tak po najmniejszej linii oporu nie licząc płyt ze stelażem  wychodzi ok 40-45 zł. Piankę na tą grubość znajdziesz już w cenie ok 60 za m2 skąd więc u ciebie ta cyfra 4 nie mam pojęcia. A jeśli już jesteś jak się określasz  NAJLEPSZY DORADCA OD ENERGOOSZCZĘDZANIA powinieneś troszkę bardziej obiektywnie wypowiadać się o różnych technologiach chyba że to ty próbujesz wcisnąć klientom swój produkt pozdrawiam i jeszcze raz radzę powrót do pierwszych klas podstawówki na przypomnienie matmy chyba że jak byś miał problem mogę udzielić paru korepetycji syn akurat to przerabia pozdrawiam

----------


## Jacekss

wełnę gr 15cm kupisz za 12 zł/m2, zrobisz 2 warstwy to będzie 24 zł/m2 do tego robocizna (samo ułożenie wełny) z 10-15 zł
z pianki natryskowej średnio ceny za 1cm/m2 to 3,5 zł, 30cm warstwa to 105 zł/m2 a nie 60 zł/m2 (tak niskiej ceny nie znalazłem)
czyli masz różnicę cenową ok 3 razy na korzyść wełny, na wełnie dodatkowo można zaoszczędzić robiąc to samemu, pianki samemu zrobić się nie zrobi (skąd wziąć sprzęt?), poza tym trzeba mieć większe doświadczenie niż do wełny

tak się wydaje że lepiej dać więcej żeby było pozornie lepiej, tyle że budując dom bardzo często inwestor musi oszczędzać żeby zmieścić się w budżecie a na 200m2 dachu między 1 a 2 metodą ocieplenia jest różnica 10-15 kpln .. jak dla mnie to dużo kasy którą można wydać na inne cele

----------


## muras

[QUOTE=Jacekss;5806923]wełnę gr 15cm kupisz za 12 zł/m2, zrobisz 2 warstwy to będzie 24 zł/m2 do tego robocizna (samo ułożenie wełny) z 10-15 zł
z pianki natryskowej średnio ceny za 1cm/m2 to 3,5 zł, 30cm warstwa to 105 zł/m2 a nie 60 zł/m2

Tylko jakiś kretyn dałby 30 cm pianki poczytaj chłopie trochę a dopiero później wskakuj tutaj i rób ludziom wyrzuty dla wełny gr 25 odpowiednik pianki to 15 stąd 60zł/m2 licząc 4 zł za cm gr ale widzę że ty masz cenę jeszcze lepszą bo 3.5zł za cm grubości i wychodzi jeszcze mniej bo ok 53zł

----------


## Jacekss

czyli sobie liczysz tak zwane ekwiwalenty....
sprytny "chłyt" marketingowy  :smile: 

btw. czytaj to co ktoś pisze a nie rób swoich własnych dopowiedzeń.. bo zaczynasz zachowywać się jak baba  :wink:

----------


## muras

> wróć do szkoły i poćwicz zadania z matematyki, bo 15cm pianki zastępuje 15cm wełny


twoje doświadczenie w tej gestii zaskakuje ty chyba ani matmy ani polskiego nie znasz bo czytać też nie potrafisz skąd wy sie bierzecie i ciekawe czy choć godzinę na budowie spędziliście

----------


## Jacekss

wartość współczynnika rzędu 0,022 W/mK to pewnie osiąga pianka zamkniętokomórkowa i tu pewnie można by zgrubnie założyć że ok 30cm wełny to 15cm pianki
ta otwartokomórkowa (stosowana na dachy) to bliżej ma do 0,035 W/mK, choć to pewnie zależy od producenta pianki (czytałem też o takich z lambda 0,04 W/mK czyli jak zwykła wełna), a jeśli tak się policzy to odpowiednikiem wełny o gr 30cm będzie pianka o gr 25cm - to i tak wychodzi ok 90 zł/m2

btw. używanie epitetów do dyskredytacji "przeciwnika" świadczy o tobie.. takie triki politycy stosują i nikt ich przez to nie lubi  :wink:

----------


## mat3006

Dobrze że się pojawił Najlepszy Doradca bo chciałem się upominieć o obiecane ....



> i od razu rodzi się pytanie skąd ci przyszło do głowy znaczne ilości ciepła ?? potrafisz policzyć ile konkretnie jest tej pary wodnej ?? jeśli tak to pochwal się swoimi obliczeniami na forum, jak nie to daj to zadanie do rozwiązania rodzicom, nie każdy wszak dziedziczy inteligencję
> 
> *PS podać ci odnośniki do teorii żebyś mógł nadrobić braki wiedzy budowlanej czy sam sobie znajdziesz ??*


To ja jeszcze raz proszę o podanie odnośników nawiązujących bezpośrednio do omawianego zagadnienia, OK ?
  Co do wełny to przypominam, że jest jeszcze Cudowna Wełna, co to nawet lepsiejsza od pianki.... Muszę pamiętać za popława i sam mu wkładać do rączki grabki i wiaderko  :smile:

----------


## mat3006

> wartość współczynnika rzędu 0,022 W/mK to pewnie osiąga pianka zamkniętokomórkowa i tu pewnie można by zgrubnie założyć że ok 30cm wełny to 15cm pianki
> ta otwartokomórkowa (stosowana na dachy) to bliżej ma do 0,035 W/mK, choć to pewnie zależy od producenta pianki (czytałem też o takich z lambda 0,04 W/mK czyli jak zwykła wełna), a jeśli tak się policzy to odpowiednikiem wełny o gr 30cm będzie pianka o gr 25cm - to i tak wychodzi ok 90 zł/m2
> 
> btw. używanie epitetów do dyskredytacji "przeciwnika" świadczy o tobie.. takie triki politycy stosują i nikt ich przez to nie lubi


Może być jeszcze raz...  :sad: 
   Kondukcja czyli przewodnictwo ciepła , charakteryzowana współczynnikiem lambda może być stosowana jako wystarczająco bliskie prawdy i wyczerpujące zagadnienie izolacyjności tylko dla tych materiałów w których nie zachodzą pozostałe zjawiska przepływu ciepła, w tym głównie konwekcja. Konwekcja czyli zjawisko przenoszenia ciepła przez swobodnie przemieszczające się powietrze wraz z zawartą w nim parę wodną. Nie zachodzi w materiałach szczelnych oraz porowatych charakteryzujących się dużym oporem powietrznym. Badania prowadzone przez Fouriera na początku XIX wieku ( jego prawo zostało opublikowane w 1809 roku ) nigdy nie obejmowały materiałów wełnistych typu wełna mineralna. Producenci wełny, z braku teorii ( proces bardzo trudny do przeprowadzenia i określenia empirycznego )  oddającej rzeczywiste zachowania termodynamiczne w strukturach włóknistych "podłączyli" się do tego, prostego prawa, korzystając dotychczas z tego, że ciężko było jednoznacznie określić wpływ zjawisk przemieszczania się powietrza ( konwekcji ) . Problem ten będzie narastał wraz ze zwiększaniem grubości izolacji, gdzie udział konwekcji bedzie znacznie wzrastał. Badania, uwzględniające te procesy rozpoczęto w latach 60-tych ubiegłego wieku ale dopiero ostatnio ( po roku 2001 ) udało się opracować modele numeryczne oddające te zjawiska. Proponuję uważne przestudiowanie historii tego wątku, skorzystanie, o ile to możliwe, z linkowanych artykułów, nie zamykanie się na wiedzę, a może nie będziesz za jakiś czas miał poczucia wystrychnięcia na dudka przez producentów wełenek.
Poważnie i wiążąco traktuję lambdy styropianu, pianek wszelkiego rodzaju i nawet izolacji włóknistych o wystarczająco wysokim oporze powietrznym. Wełny... *nie*, z tego samego powodu. Z powodu bardzo małego oporu powietrznego, który umożłiwia swobodną konwekcję a w niektórych uwarunkowaniach geometrii przegrody, powstanie paskudnej pętli konwekcyjnej
Pozdrawiam i dołączam się do apelu o ograniczanie epitetów.

----------


## Jacekss

widzisz niepotrzebnie wysnuwasz jakiś wniosek typu zamykanie się na wiedzę, bo mijasz się z prawdą i powinieneś zdawać sobie z tego sprawę skoro jesteś taki oświecony  :wink:  zapewne w ten sposób chciałeś się dowartościować (teraz to mój wywód wg twego podejścia do wnioskowania zachowań ludzi  :smile:  ) btw. nikt nie jest alfą i omegą.. chyba że samochód haha

pytanie za 100pkt czy ta konwekcja następuje przy założeniu paroizolacji od strony wewn ?
konwekcja chyba zachodzi jak jest mozliwy przepływ z pkt A do pkt B -się mylę to mnie popraw

----------


## muras

Zastanawiam się czemu tak to wszystko wygląda każdy wyciąga tylko liczby i liczby a przecież nie do tego jest chyba forum. Tutaj każdy powinien móc podzielić się swoimi spostrzeżeniami na dany temat i uwierzcie mi te wszystkie liczby są dobre ale tylko dla naukowców. Na budowie wszystko znika stajemy przed prawdziwym życiem. Jeśli kogoś obraziłem swoimi stwierdzeniami przepraszam ale szlag mnie trafia jak czytam niektóre bzdety. Przecież nie chodzi tu o to by oczernić jakąś metodę fora stworzono po to by pomagać ludziom a nie robić im mętlik w głowie. Dziwi mnie fakt że nikt z przeciwników pianki nie przyznał że mimo iż jest to inwestycja związana z większym nakładem pieniężnym jest to coś lepszego. Nikt nie neguje przecież wartości wełny. Budując dom popełniamy błędy ale nikt nie jest wszechwiedzący. Kiedy ja budowałem swój też miałem dylematy pracuję w budowlance już prawie 20 lat i proszę mi wierzyć te wszystkie wartości są nic nie warte przywożone na plac budowy. Wykonuję posadzki maszynowe i proszę mi uwierzyć materiał dla przykładu styropian 5lat temu był diametralnie lepszy niż ten obecny. Ten sam producent te same wartości a materiał całkiem inny. Dlatego przemyślcie te swoje wywody odnośnie wszystkich wartości poruszanych w tematach. Wracając do mojej budowy  lubię nowe technologie przez co wybrałem pustak szlifowany   porotherm na piankę. Każdy mówił zwariowałeś lepiej murować na zaprawę bo tamto drogie i nie wiadomo jak to się będzie zachowywać. Nic bardziej błędnego nie ma lepszej technologii przynajmniej dla mnie niby pustak droższy ale licząc wszystko czyli czas powstawania muru, ilość osób potrzebnych do pracy, piach cement prąd uwierzcie mi porotherm wychodzi taniej a poza tym brak mostków termicznych powstających na zaprawie cementowej. I tak jest  obecnie z pianką pur. Niech nikt mi nie mówi że przy inwestycji 350000-400000 za budowę różnica 1500 czy 2000 zł wpłynie negatywnie na nasz budżet. Jeszcze odnośnie wełny znajomy wybudował dom a w planach miał jeszcze do wybudowania dom gospodarczy z garażem nie robił tego od razu bo wiadomo kasa. Kupił więc trochę więcej wełny. Domek powstał po ok 1.5 roku niestety wełna mimo iż była zapakowana oryginalnie i przechowywana była w suchym pomieszczeniu  do niczego się już nie nadawała. Nie wiem czy któryś z tu obecnych forumowiczów miał możność naprawy kilkuletniego poddasza jak tak nic miłego. Brud, robactwo to tylko niektóre z rzeczy ktore można tam spotkać dlatego panowie i panie nie korzystajcie tylko z suchych opracowań naukowych niekiedy dobrze jest coś zobaczyć na żywo. Pozdrawiam wszystkich i zachęcam do kolejnych dyskusji

----------


## muras

> na co czekasz, oświeć nas, zacytuj swoje obliczenia, udowodnij wszystkim  niedowiarkom czarno na białym że pianka lambda 0,043 po 400 zł/m3 to  taniej i cieplej od wełny 0,039 po 100zł/m3 albo od wełny 0,044 po  50zł/m3
> 
> PS dla ułatwienia ci tylko dodam że my laicy budowlani co  to ani jednego dnia na budowie nie spędziliśmy wiemy że lambda im  niższa tym cieplej


Jak już napisałem nie jestem tu od udowadniania czegokolwiek ale jeśli tak to udowodnij mi w praktyce że ta twoja wełna 0.039 po 100 ma właśnie takie parametry. Czytasz suche informacje które podaje producent i tyle tak samo jak ja czy ktoś inny odnośnie pianki nikt z nas nie jest w stanie stwierdzić co siedzi w środku dlatego twoje wypowiedzi są dla mnie nierzetelne a odnośnie twoich uwag do pana który się tu niby reklamuje ze swoją firmą, kto tego zabrania, ty ze swoją ilością postów też nie robisz tego dla przyjemności dlatego trochę ogłady i pomocy dla ludzi którzy jej tu szukają pozdrawiam

----------


## mat3006

> widzisz niepotrzebnie wysnuwasz jakiś wniosek typu zamykanie się na wiedzę, bo mijasz się z prawdą i powinieneś zdawać sobie z tego sprawę skoro jesteś taki oświecony  zapewne w ten sposób chciałeś się dowartościować (teraz to mój wywód wg twego podejścia do wnioskowania zachowań ludzi  ) btw. nikt nie jest alfą i omegą.. chyba że samochód haha
> 
> pytanie za 100pkt czy ta konwekcja następuje przy założeniu paroizolacji od strony wewn ?
> konwekcja chyba zachodzi jak jest mozliwy przepływ z pkt A do pkt B -się mylę to mnie popraw


 Tak , zachodzi jak jest możliwy przepływ z A do B. Tylko dlaczego cały czas zakładasz, że konwekcja dotyczy wyłącznie zjawiska przemieszczania się powietrza z wewnątrz pomieszczenia ? Mało tego... napiszę , że taka konwekcja może w ogóle nie wystąpić  :smile:  Nawet wtedy jak nie będzie szczelnej paroizolacji. Często zwykłe pomalowanie dwukrotne farbą akrylową jest skuteczniejsze bo szczelniejsze od foliowej paroizoalcji.
W garnku gotującej się wody również zachodzi konwekcja ( oczywiście cieczy ) bez dopływu dodatkowej wody spod garnka  :smile:  Konwekcja która kradnie ciepło, obok kondukcji określonej lambdą, odbywa się wewnątrz warstwy termoizolacji której struktura ma na tyle mały opór powietrzny by się temu nie przeciwstawić. Dotyczy to również granulatów.
Wyobraź sobie, po prostu, że punkt A i B są wewnątrz warstwy izolacji. To i tylko to próbuję uzmysłowić. Przecieki ciepła wskutek połączonej nieszczelności płyty g/k oraz paroizolacji moge sobie wyobrazić w polskich realiach ale nie to zjawisko mi chodzi. Cyrkulacja powietrza będzie zachodzić bez dopływu następnej partii od dołu.

    Do niejakiego popława ( za wszystkie epitety, będzie DOŚĆ  i tak długo wytrzymałem): 
Błogosławieni nieświadomi. Szkoda , że ze swojej ignorancji robią cnotę. Nie zasługujesz na poświęcanie Ci uwagi. Jesteś tępym, niedouczonym forumowym chamkiem !!! Do admina: możecie mnie zbanować ale tępoty i chamstwa ND już nie uniosę.
Resztę pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## Tomek W

> Witam,
>   Czy na pewno dobrze się rozumiemy ? Nie interesują mnie Wasze wewnętrzne badania laboratoryjne. Pytam o pomiary dla potrzeb określenia lambdy w kontekście stosownych atestów oraz kontrolno-weryfikujące prowadzone przez zewnętrzne, autoryzowane laboratoria. Jeżeli to nie tajemnica to które laboratorium prowadzi tego rodzaju badania Waszych produktów ?
>  W domyśle mamy jeszcze odpowiedź na pytanie dotyczące lepiszcza ?


Proszę spójrz na takie dokumenty jak np. certyfikat zgodności (tzw. CE) dla ROCKMINa? Tam jest napisane kto go wystawił, po przeprowadzeniu badań zgodnie z normą, którą już kilka razy podawałem. Zachęcam do zapoznania się ze wszystkimi informacjami szczegółowo.

----------


## mar1982kaz

> twoje doświadczenie w tej gestii zaskakuje ty chyba ani matmy ani polskiego nie znasz bo czytać też nie potrafisz skąd wy sie bierzecie i ciekawe czy choć godzinę na budowie spędziliście


to ty chyba nigdy nic nie liczyłeś!!!! porównaj sobie współczynnik przenikania ciepła  wełny a pianki to zrozumiesz o co chodzi

PS- ciekawe dlaczego specjalistyczne programy do OZC opierają się właśnie na tych parametrach?? i tu jasno wychodzi że pianka jest tak samo ciepła jak wełna a w niektórych przypadkach (wełna ursa platinum 0,31) pianka otwartokom. wypada gorzej bo te  gorsze mają współczynnik w okolicach0.38...... kolega mpoplaw podał linki wielu posiadaczy ocieplenia z wełny i płacą po 1000- 2000zł za ogrzewanie domu.... jakaś magia czy co???

----------


## mar1982kaz

tutaj powklejam linki odnoszące się do cen za układanie wełny.... bo niektórzy widzę że nie wierzą że to kosztuje max 10zł za m2

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...5%82ny-i-folii

http://forum.gazeta.pl/forum/w,217,8...welny.html?v=2

----------


## muras

[QUOTE=mar1982kaz;5807461]to ty chyba nigdy nic nie liczyłeś!!!! porównaj sobie współczynnik przenikania ciepła  wełny a pianki to zrozumiesz o co chodzi

Dalej nie rozumiem czemu wy wszyscy tak czepiacie się tych współczynników. Jakby producent z Chin zrobił wełnę o nazwie ROCKNOL 500 i podał że jej współczynnik ciepła wynosi 0.016 to skakalibyście pod niebiosa że ktoś stworzył tak ciepły materiał czyżbym się mylił. Wy naprawdę nie rozumiecie o co tutaj chodzi z jednej strony goście co sprzedają wełnę (ci są bardziej aroganccy bardziej oczytani, pewnie odpisując na posty przeszukują cały internet w celu odnalezienia swych kąśliwych danych) z drugiej ludzie którzy próbują coś nowego coś co mooże tym pierwszym uszczuplić dochody. To o to tu wszystko chodzi. A gdzie ten normalny zwykły inwestor który buduje swój dom na kredyt lub z oszczędności. Ludzie to miejsce jest dla was skopcie tyłki tym naukowcom wszechwiedzącym  i powiedzcie co dla was samych jest najlepsze. Pozdrawiam

----------


## muras

> jesteś typowym przykładem polskiego budowlańca, poszedłeś na Budmę,  marketingowcy od pianki pokazali ci tą zabawkę z piłeczkami, ty zamiast  dać swojemu dziecku do sprawdzenia ich ulotkę marketingową od razu  łyknąłeś wszystko jak pelikan, kupiłeś maszynerię do natrysku za 20tyś


Przyjacielu na BUdmę nie jeżdżę, Muratora nie czytam ponieważ większość rzeczy tam zawartych to same bzdety i myślę, że ty się gdzieś tam obracasz w tych kręgach projektantów doradców itp. A tak dla twojej informacji maszyna kosztuje ok 65 000 więc jak widzisz po raz kolejny nie doczytałeś  czegoś. A  odnośnie twojego podpalania to czy myślisz że jeżeli dom zajmie się ogniem i przejdzie to na poddaszę to czy twoja wełna lub pianka której ja jestem jednym ze zwolenników, lecz nie jestem przeciwnikiem wełny, stawi opór żywiołowi jakim jest ogień człowieku zostaną tylko mury i tyle więc skończ pouczać innych a zacznij dawać rady jakich wszyscy oczekują od super doradcy ciebie nie pozdrawiam bo jakoś antypatię do ciebie czuję

----------


## mar1982kaz

[QUOTE=muras;5807508]


> to ty chyba nigdy nic nie liczyłeś!!!! porównaj sobie współczynnik przenikania ciepła  wełny a pianki to zrozumiesz o co chodzi
> 
> Dalej nie rozumiem czemu wy wszyscy tak czepiacie się tych współczynników. Jakby producent z Chin zrobił wełnę o nazwie ROCKNOL 500 i podał że jej współczynnik ciepła wynosi 0.016 to skakalibyście pod niebiosa że ktoś stworzył tak ciepły materiał czyżbym się mylił. Wy naprawdę nie rozumiecie o co tutaj chodzi z jednej strony goście co sprzedają wełnę (ci są bardziej aroganccy bardziej oczytani, pewnie odpisując na posty przeszukują cały internet w celu odnalezienia swych kąśliwych danych) z drugiej ludzie którzy próbują coś nowego coś co mooże tym pierwszym uszczuplić dochody. To o to tu wszystko chodzi. A gdzie ten normalny zwykły inwestor który buduje swój dom na kredyt lub z oszczędności. Ludzie to miejsce jest dla was skopcie tyłki tym naukowcom wszechwiedzącym  i powiedzcie co dla was samych jest najlepsze. Pozdrawiam


Od tego są przecież certyfikaty i inne dokumenty potwierdzające zgodność produktu z normą.  Jeżeli liczby kłamią to równie dobrze mogę powiedzieć że pianka ma nie 0.3-0,4 a 0,8 ...... Współczynnik przenikania ciepła określa ile ciepła przedostaje się przez daną przegrodę o danej grubości..... Czy według ciebie jest jakaś inna metoda??  dlaczego nie jest stosowana?? dlaczego nawet chcąc dostać dofinansowanie (40tys.)na budowę domu energooszczędnego musimy spełnić określone parametry czyli  okolo U= 0,1 dla dachu???  I proszę cię ustosunkuj się do tych wszystkich osób na forum  mający wełnę w dachu i płacący po 1000zł za ogrzewanie, jak to możliwe??? 
Jeżeli przeczytałeś ten wątek to wiesz że sam przymierzałem się do pianki..... miałem nawet wyceny które tu wklejałem.... niestety po bardziej wnikliwym przyjrzeniu się temu materiałowi okazało się że jego parametry są takie same jak wełny , co  do palności to weź od ekipy kładzącej piankę jakiś kawałek i podstaw zapalniczkę to zobaczysz!! Potem pomyśl o piorunie uderzającym w twój dach. albo o zwarciu w kablach itd  itd

----------


## muras

[QUOTE=mar1982kaz;5807558]


> Od tego są przecież certyfikaty i inne dokumenty potwierdzające zgodność produktu z normą.  Jeżeli liczby kłamią to równie dobrze mogę powiedzieć że pianka ma nie 0.3-0,4 a 0,8 ...... Współczynnik przenikania ciepła określa ile ciepła przedostaje się przez daną przegrodę o danej grubości..... Czy według ciebie jest jakaś inna metoda??  dlaczego nie jest stosowana?? dlaczego nawet chcąc dostać dofinansowanie (40tys.)na budowę domu energooszczędnego musimy spełnić określone parametry czyli  okolo U= 0,1 dla dachu???  I proszę cię ustosunkuj się do tych wszystkich osób na forum  mający wełnę w dachu i płacący po 1000zł za ogrzewanie, jak to możliwe??? 
> Jeżeli przeczytałeś ten wątek to wiesz że sam przymierzałem się do pianki..... miałem nawet wyceny które tu wklejałem.... niestety po bardziej wnikliwym przyjrzeniu się temu materiałowi okazało się że jego parametry są takie same jak wełny , co  do palności to weź od ekipy kładzącej piankę jakiś kawałek i podstaw zapalniczkę to zobaczysz!! Potem pomyśl o piorunie uderzającym w twój dach. albo o zwarciu w kablach itd  itd


Nareszcie ktoś mówiący z sensem jeśli chodzi o te nieszczęsne liczby to chodziło mi o to że my jako kupujący dany produkt musimy ślepo wierzyć że producent nas nie oszukuje i tego nigdy nie uda się nam sprawdzić. co do ogrzewania to ominąłem wątek ale 1000 to jakaś groteska. sąsiedzi już mieszkają wychodzi ok 500-600 za miesiąc zimą ogrzewanie gazowe. Po raz kolejny wrócę do cyferek mimo że według większości lambda dla obu produktów jest taka sama ja optować będę na swoim dachu za pianką. byłem i w domu gdzie jest wełna oraz pianka nie da się stwierdzić która jest w danym momencie lepsza jednak wizualny efekt oraz estetyka przemawia dla mnie za pianką. wszyscy mówią o liczbach  a czemu nikt nie powie że pianka scala konstrukcję dachu eliminuje mostki termiczne, eliminuje przewiewy dla mnie to same plusu i jeśli to ma mnie kosztować 2000 więcej niż wełna i trwać szybciej wwykonaniu wchodzę w to pozdrawiam

----------


## mar1982kaz

[QUOTE=muras;5807587]


> Nareszcie ktoś mówiący z sensem jeśli chodzi o te nieszczęsne liczby to chodziło mi o to że my jako kupujący dany produkt musimy ślepo wierzyć że producent nas nie oszukuje i tego nigdy nie uda się nam sprawdzić. co do ogrzewania to ominąłem wątek ale 1000 to jakaś groteska. sąsiedzi już mieszkają wychodzi ok 500-600 za miesiąc zimą ogrzewanie gazowe. Po raz kolejny wrócę do cyferek mimo że według większości lambda dla obu produktów jest taka sama ja optować będę na swoim dachu za pianką. byłem i w domu gdzie jest wełna oraz pianka nie da się stwierdzić która jest w danym momencie lepsza jednak wizualny efekt oraz estetyka przemawia dla mnie za pianką. wszyscy mówią o liczbach  a czemu nikt nie powie że pianka scala konstrukcję dachu eliminuje mostki termiczne, eliminuje przewiewy dla mnie to same plusu i jeśli to ma mnie kosztować 2000 więcej niż wełna i trwać szybciej wwykonaniu wchodzę w to pozdrawiam


U mnie różnica w cenie była ogromna...... chciałem wybudować dom energooszczędny i wyszło mi wełną około 45zł za m2 natomiast zachowując ten sam parametr potrzebowałbym pianki za około 130zł za m2 Pomijam kwestie mostków bo wełnę kładłem sam docinając na wcisk i to w kilku warstwach na tzw "mijankę"  wiem że zrobiłem to mega dokładnie Poczytaj wątki o domach energooszczędnych to zobaczysz że są osoby które płacą po 1000-2000zł i to grzejąc prądem bez pomp ciepła!! Ja teraz przepalam malutką kozą (4,5kw) przez około 6-8godz dziennie bo trwają prace remontowe (jeszcze nikt nie mieszka w domu) dzisiaj miałem 18st!!!  Rano jak wchodzę to temperatura wynosi 13-14st więc przez 16-18godz temperatura spada o 4-5st....Przypominam że dopiero co ociepliłem dach i mury nie są jeszcze wygrzane!!
 Podejrzewam że w moim przypadku wyliczenia OZC które robił mi forumowy "asolt" mogą się sprawdzić bo wyszło w nim że do podtrzymania ciepła potrzebuje około 4kw mocy.  
Nie myśl sobie że jak dasz 15-20cm piany to będziesz miał cieplej niż przy 30-40cm prawidłowo  założonej wełny, która i tak wyjdzie cię ze dwa razy taniej.... 
Jeśli chodzi o cyferki i współczynnik przenikania ciepła to ja osobiście nie znam osoby która po założeniu 30-40cm wełny by narzekala,  Na forum jest cała masa wątków o domach energooszczędnych ocieplonych wełną, gdzie użytkownicy porównują między sobą wydatki na CO..... natomiast  nie znam nikogo kto ma dom mocnoenergooszczędny ocieplony pianą, nie wydaje ci  się to dziwne??

----------


## muras

[QUOTE=mar1982kaz;5807640]


> U mnie różnica w cenie była ogromna...... chciałem wybudować dom energooszczędny i wyszło mi wełną około 45zł za m2 natomiast zachowując ten sam parametr potrzebowałbym pianki za około 130zł za m2 Pomijam kwestie mostków bo wełnę kładłem sam docinając na wcisk i to w kilku warstwach na tzw "mijankę"  wiem że zrobiłem to mega dokładnie Poczytaj wątki o domach energooszczędnych to zobaczysz że są osoby które płacą po 1000-2000zł i to grzejąc prądem bez pomp ciepła!! Ja teraz przepalam malutką kozą (4,5kw) przez około 6-8godz dziennie bo trwają prace remontowe (jeszcze nikt nie mieszka w domu) dzisiaj miałem 18st!!!  Rano jak wchodzę to temperatura wynosi 13-14st więc przez 16-18godz temperatura spada o 4-5st....Przypominam że dopiero co ociepliłem dach i mury nie są jeszcze wygrzane!!
>  Podejrzewam że w moim przypadku wyliczenia OZC które robił mi forumowy "asolt" mogą się sprawdzić bo wyszło w nim że do podtrzymania ciepła potrzebuje około 4kw mocy.  
> Nie myśl sobie że jak dasz 15-20cm piany to będziesz miał cieplej niż przy 30-40cm prawidłowo  założonej wełny, która i tak wyjdzie cię ze dwa razy taniej.... 
> Jeśli chodzi o cyferki i współczynnik przenikania ciepła to ja osobiście nie znam osoby która po założeniu 30-40cm wełny by narzekala,  Na forum jest cała masa wątków o domach energooszczędnych ocieplonych wełną, gdzie użytkownicy porównują między sobą wydatki na CO..... natomiast  nie znam nikogo kto ma dom mocnoenergooszczędny ocieplony pianą, nie wydaje ci  się to dziwne??



Dalej nie rozumiem jednej rzeczy wszyscy podają że nawet dla pianki otwarto komórkowej lambda przy gr. warstwy 15cm wynosi 0.032-0.039 jaki więc sens dawać 25 cm waty o tej samej wartości nawet jeśli miałbym zapłacić 2000drożej. Dostałem kalkulację 12 cm otwartej piany + 3 cm 
zamkniętej na wierzch wszystko za 65 zł/m2 nikt mnie nie przekona że wełna będzie lepsza wybaczcie. zyskuję 10cm  na wysokości do skosów. ludzie mieszkam teraz w starej kamienicy wys 3.2. W nowym domu robię minimum 2.7 uwierzcie to kosmos te 50cm w dół robi masakryczne wrażenie pozdrawiam wszystkich prócz suuuuuuuppppeeerrrrrrrrrr doradcy z łodzi

----------


## mar1982kaz

[QUOTE=muras;5807789]


> Dalej nie rozumiem jednej rzeczy wszyscy podają że nawet dla pianki otwarto komórkowej lambda przy gr. warstwy 15cm wynosi 0.032-0.039 jaki więc sens dawać 25 cm waty o tej samej wartości nawet jeśli miałbym zapłacić 2000drożej. Dostałem kalkulację 12 cm otwartej piany + 3 cm 
> zamkniętej na wierzch wszystko za 65 zł/m2 nikt mnie nie przekona że wełna będzie lepsza wybaczcie. zyskuję 10cm  na wysokości do skosów. ludzie mieszkam teraz w starej kamienicy wys 3.2. W nowym domu robię minimum 2.7 uwierzcie to kosmos te 50cm w dół robi masakryczne wrażenie pozdrawiam wszystkich prócz suuuuuuuppppeeerrrrrrrrrr doradcy z łodzi


przy tej grubości izolacji to zejdziesz ledwo co poniżej minimum  wymogów dla dachu.... żadna rewelacja, co z tego że szczelnie skoro przez całość będzie uciekać baaaaaaaardzo dużo  tego ciepła. Bedzie tak jak pisze mpoplaw - będziesz kolejnym który  bulił po 400-500zł za miesiąc grzania i żył w przekonaniu że ma cieplutki domek.

----------


## muras

> na początku wątku masz takiego jednego co mu piana popękała w wielu miejscach, jemu powiedz że to same plusy, że eliminuje przewiewy, że scala dach itp, jestem ciekaw czy wyśmieje ciebie bardziej niż ja
> 
> ergo: bardzo się cieszę że założysz sobie w domku piankę, wydasz kupę kasy a już po pierwszym sezonie grzewczym będziesz pisał posty jak to g...o z dachu zdjąć i wełnę położyć bo dziura na dziurze się porobiła, albo będziesz się chwalił kosztami CO 500zł/miesiąc i będziemy mieli czarno na białym dowód jak marketing piany ludziom w głowach miesza


chłopie żal mi cię parę sezonów i zapukasz tu pod innym nickiem i będziesz pianę sprzedawał bo tylko to potrafisz odnośnie tych 500 zł za ogrzewanie sąsiedzi mają wełnę kolego spuść z tonu i stań się obiektywny to nic złego że sie chwali dwie różne technologie. klient ma głos dominujący on wybiera. ty naciskasz a ludzie od pianki proponują  pamiętaj o tym dalej bez pozdrowień chciałbym ci puścić soczystą wiązanke ustawić się na ustawkę ale to i tak by nic nie zmieniło w twoim myśleniu  nauczcie się jednego to klient ma wybrać ale nie w taki sposób jak ty proponujjesz bo mnie do siebie zraziłeś chciałbym żeby twój menager to czytał i wyciągnął odpowiednie wnioski. żegnam i następnym razem pisz do mnie z rzeczami praktycznymi takimi które naprawdę są istotne. Ludzie naprawdę powinni zrozumieć że świat idzie do przodu. to jest tak jakbyś chciał przekonać kierowcę mercedesa by jeździł audi klasa ta sama ale czemu większość woli gwiazdę z przodu.

----------


## plusfoto

> na początku wątku masz takiego jednego co mu piana popękała w wielu miejscach, jemu powiedz że to same plusy, że eliminuje przewiewy, że scala dach itp, jestem ciekaw czy wyśmieje ciebie bardziej niż ja


Ciągle wracasz do tego ale dziwnym trafem za każdym razem zapominasz dodać że chodzi o piankę ZK

----------


## muras

> Ciągle wracasz do tego ale dziwnym trafem za każdym razem zapominasz dodać że chodzi o piankę ZK


 szkoda że nie umiem wysłać ci emotikona ale jak będziesz kiedyś w pobliżu k-koźla daj znać masz u mnie piwo. to jest normalny człowiek zero liczb tylko słowa a piątek msię zaczyna czas do baru pozdrawiam wszystkich oczywiście prócz superrrrrrrrrrrr doradcy i jego kumpli

----------


## mat3006

> Ciągle wracasz do tego ale dziwnym trafem za każdym razem zapominasz dodać że chodzi o piankę ZK


Dziwię się, że jesteś jeszcze zdziwiony... Może chodzi o to, że po prostu Najlepszy TenTego nie odróżnia tych pianek ?

----------


## muras

> obiecuje 2000 zł rocznych rachunków przy natrysku 10cm grubo, może skorzystasz z jego oferty ?? zyskasz 15cm sufitów


wiesz co jest mi wstyd że takie  coś jak ty istnieje  umieszcza tu posty to karygodne  jesteś zwykłym ignorantem nie widzącym nawet czubka swej małej końcówki w spodniach ale lubię gaworzyć z takimi cementami jak ty bo co byś do nich nie powiedział i tak wiesz co odpowiedzą

----------


## muras

> a ty zdajesz sobie sprawę że pianka jest tak fajnym materiałem że można go na ściany i w podłogę, może bądź konsekwentny i idź za ciosem, zamów sobie kompleksowe ocieplanie całego domku wyłącznie pianką, pokaż jaki jesteś postępowy


Jejku jaki ty jesteś drętwy na twoje 9447 postów nie widać żadnego postępu a gdybyś trochę poczytał to na posadzki też się daję piankę tyle że zamkniętą może to ty powinieneś pokazać swoją postępowość i nie negować tak technologii która odbiera ci chleb. Widzę że pracujesz od 8 w soboty bo tyle co się zalogowałeś już jest wpis ale musiałeś być zły  że nikt nie odpisał. Szkoda bo nie usłyszę cie ze 2 tygodnie bo jadę natryskiwać to czego tak nie lubisz w cieplejsze rejony Europy przyjemne z pożytecznym a wiesz ile kasy mi wpadnie od tych wszystkich frajerów którzy mnie wynajmują. A ty tu wskakuj i powiększaj swoją liczbę postów mówiąc co jest lepsze dla ciebie.bye bye jeśli wiesz co to znaczy. Może jak dam rade to spróbuje tu wskoczyć i póścić jakąś ripostę w twoją stronę  wwwwssszzeeecchwwwwwwiieddddzącccy

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Jejku jaki ty jesteś drętwy na twoje 9447 postów nie widać żadnego postępu a gdybyś trochę poczytał to na posadzki też się daję piankę tyle że zamkniętą może to ty powinieneś pokazać swoją postępowość i nie negować tak technologii która odbiera ci chleb. Widzę że pracujesz od 8 w soboty bo tyle co się zalogowałeś już jest wpis ale musiałeś być zły  że nikt nie odpisał. Szkoda bo nie usłyszę cie ze 2 tygodnie bo jadę natryskiwać to czego tak nie lubisz w cieplejsze rejony Europy przyjemne z pożytecznym a wiesz ile kasy mi wpadnie od tych wszystkich frajerów którzy mnie wynajmują. A ty tu wskakuj i powiększaj swoją liczbę postów mówiąc co jest lepsze dla ciebie.bye bye jeśli wiesz co to znaczy. Może jak dam rade to spróbuje tu wskoczyć i póścić jakąś ripostę w twoją stronę  wwwwssszzeeecchwwwwwwiieddddzącccy


muras- buras... przeczytaj najpierw te swoje 17 postów zanim podważysz 9.447....pozdrawiam

----------


## mat3006

> masz:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Od dzisiaj izolujemy zamiast wełną płytami kamiennymi - lambda bliska 0!


  :smile:  genialne !  :smile:

----------


## miloszenko

Kszhu, bijecie piane na kilku watkach, dajcie sobie juz spokoj albo zalozcie lwasny watek: kszhu kontra mpoplaw.

TU sobie przeczytajcie przed snem:

http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Przewod...%C4%87_cieplna

Pozdrawiam

----------


## muras

> masz:Zobacz post
> (...) Udało mi się w zwykłym imadle z oryginalnych 15cm producenta (rockwool rockton lambda 0,036W/mK) uzyskać poniżej 2 cm. Powiedz mi (...) czy lambda czegoś takiego zmaleje.(...)muras- buras... przeczytaj najpierw te swoje 17 postów zanim podważysz 9.447....pozdrawiam
> Od dzisiaj izolujemy zamiast wełną płytami kamiennymi - lambda bliska 0!


Po pierwsze fiucie bucie słyszałem że się tu nie obraża po drugie do ściśnięcia takiej wełny nie potrzebuję imadła poproszę swojego pięcioletniego syna i zgniecie to do tej samej grubości a po trzecie to jeśli według was buców liczba postów świadczy o posiadanych wiadomościach to żal mi cię bo ty dalej nic nie wiesz sory do admina ale jeśli ktoś mnie obraża daję ripostę  i jeszcze do tego buca tuca jeśli stać cię na izolowanie płytami kamiennymi może lepiej zamieszkaj w jaskini zminimalizujesz koszty a to do  kszhu.int f... ..u dopisz se środek

----------


## muras

> Kszhu, bijecie piane na kilku watkach, dajcie sobie juz spokoj albo zalozcie lwasny watek: kszhu kontra mpoplaw.
> 
> TU sobie przeczytajcie przed snem:
> 
> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Przewod...%C4%87_cieplna
> 
> Pozdrawiam


bbbrrawwwwwwwwwoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

----------


## muras

> Rozumiem, że się pomyliłeś bo chyba z czytaniem nie masz problemów? Aby na pewno do mnie to chciałeś pisać czy do:


w takim przypadku sory ale z tymi płytami kamiennymi przesadziłeś tamten cały tekst z fiutem butem to tego pana skierowany mar1982kaz

----------


## muras

> Nie szkodzi, zdarza się
> A płyty to oczywiście skrajna ironia! Choć są tu tacy (te ponad 9.400 postów) co się dadzą pokroić za to, że to prawda!


ok jeszcze raz sory za tą pomylkę

----------


## surgi22

Gdyby kolega Muras miał wiedzę równie bogatą jak słownictwo to cały wątek sporo by zyskał  :yes:

----------


## mat3006

> A płyty to oczywiście skrajna ironia! Choć są tu tacy (te ponad 9.400 postów) co się dadzą pokroić za to, że to prawda!


Czasem się zastanawiam czy jest to realna postać. Nie miałem jeszcze, wątpliwej, przyjemności poznania uczestnika dowolnego forum o cechach, nawet w przybliżeniu, zbieżnych z tym co prezentuje tzw. Najlepszy Doradca popław. Aż trudno uwierzyć, że istnieje realnie ktoś którego jedynym dostrzegalnym udziałem jest wieczna pyskówka, wyrywanie z kontekstu zakurzonych postów fragmentów zdań, sklejanie z tego "fałszywek" i podrzucanie jak śmierdzących jajek. Wiedza jaką prezentuje jest skromna, na poziomie pomocnika magazyniera w składzie budowlanym handlującym wełną po 2 godzinnym szkoleniu ale wiara w jeden wzór jest klasycznym przykładem totalnej niewiedzy i nieświadomości innych zjawisk.
Jeżeli istnieje Związek Zawodowy Najlepszych Doradców na tym forum to rozważcie czy Waszym ( w większości zasłużonym ) tytułom nie przynosi ujmy jego zachowanie i poziom. Może też być, że robi tzw. wynik ilości postów. Nie wiem dlaczego, być może jest coś więcej do osiągnięcia ale osobiście wolałbym żeby recytował po jednym słowie całego "Pana Tadeusza" niż odpisywał do mnie. Odpisywał ? Hehe... zlepek chamskich, w poczuciu bezkarności, epitetów bez najmniejszej wartości merytorycznej.
Może być, że taki "Stańczyk" jest w interesie adminów forum. W końcu nic nie zwabia dodatkowych "wejść" na stronę jak kontrowersje. Im goręcej tym lepiej. Chociaż nie zgadzam się z mar....kaz'em to szanuję jego poglądy i jestem, pomimo pewnego zniecierpliwienia, skłonny z nim dyskutować. Z takim osobnikiem ( cały czas podejrzewam , że jest wirtualny  :smile:  ) jak popław się nie dyskutuje. Połączenie doświadczenia ( w końcu te ponad 9 tys postów to kapitał ) plus totalny brak zasad polegający na celowym kłamstwie, przypisywaniu wypowiedzi które nigdy nie padły ze strony interlokutora, przeinaczanie i wyrywania z kontekstu, całkowite pomijanie odpowiedzi na konkretne, wielokrotnie powtarzane pytania... Może to jest też emanacja możliwości intelektualnych...?
Dla mnie to jedynie sensownym rozwiązaniem jest pełne i bezwarunkowe ignorowanie, "zlewanie" jego postów. Odpowiedź na nie nic nie da i nie wniesie nic istotnego do dyskusji . Wręcz przeciwnie.

Przykład:



> i na deser jeszcze jeden bardzo stary post naszego specjalisty od lambda
>  Napisał kszhu.int  
> U(otw.) = 0,0875 przy 40cm
>  ilość 4kg/m3
>  powierzchnia 150
>  suma systemu 600kg
>  wartość 1 800€
>  wartość 7 560zł
> jak widać na załączonym obrazku już 2 miesiące temu miał wybitne doświadczenia z pianką otwartokomorową 4kg/m3 lambda 0,035


   To że kszhu post dalej poprawił błąd w podaniu gęstości to nie ma znaczenia bo popław chciał coś udowodnić po lini: za kark i do gleby a wyszedł jak zwykle... Inni odwiedzający to forum nie będą mieli cierpliowści żeby grzebać i sprawdzać gdzie jest prawda. I o to właśnie jemu chodzi "Najlepszemu Doradcy" i tym się żywi i na tym buduje swoją ( hłehłe) "pozycję i autorytet".  ŻENADA !!! Z mojej strony jest to ostatnia wypowiedź w kontekście tej osoby ( cały czas towarzyszy mi wrażenie, ze to byt wirtualny  :smile:  )

Całą resztę pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## mat3006

Długo nie trzeba było czekać. Potwierdzone co do joty. 
Forumowy *Miszcz* wyrywanek i sklejanek ! 
Tylko jaka z tego wartość dla innych użytkowników ?
Sugeruję podobnie do mnie... zlewać !

----------


## tomraider

> ile osób go obśmiało


Witam.
No to mpoplaw masz problem z czytaniem ze zrozumieniem. Można się z kimś  nie zgadzać , krytykować metody marketingu itp. ALE nikt dorosły i mający się za poważną osobę nie ,,OBŚMIEJE'' drugiego na forum, bo to pasuje do gówniarzy z podstawówki czy gimnazjum.  Mat 3006 mam nadzieję że nie odebrałeś moich postów w ten sposób  bo nie taki był mój zamiar.  ZNAKOMITEJ  CZĘŚCI piszących tu użytkownikom chciałbym uświadomić iż , pomimo ich przekonaniu o swojej niezwykłej randze opiniotwórczej, ludzie nie są głupi  więc  naprawdę nie ma obaw  że ktoś nierozgarnięty ( czy w ogóle są tu tacy i stać ich na budowę domu?)  niekorzystnie wyda swoje ciężko zarobione dolary na taką czy inna technologię. 
Pisanie o współczynnikach lamda , o obliczeniach OZC  jest zabawne i niezłomnie mnie rozbawia, zawsze można coś inaczej podstawić do wzoru i wyjdzie nam wynik jaki chcemy dostać, zmienić model czy teorię . W realnym  poza forumowym budownictwie liczy się koszt i efekt.  Sukces ocieplenia czegokolwiek w  90%  zależy  od tego JAK ocieplisz a w 10 %  CZYM.  Nawet  warstwa 2 metrów mokrej wełny czy popękanej pianki nie jest warte 10 cm suchej słomy.  
pozdrawiam.
ps. użytkownikom obrzucającym się w tym temacie  błotem polecam poluzowanie warkoczy.

----------


## mat3006

> Witam.
> No to mpoplaw masz problem z czytaniem ze zrozumieniem. Można się z kimś  nie zgadzać , krytykować metody marketingu itp. ALE nikt dorosły i mający się za poważną osobę nie ,,OBŚMIEJE'' drugiego na forum, bo to pasuje do gówniarzy z podstawówki czy gimnazjum.  Mat 3006 mam nadzieję że nie odebrałeś moich postów w ten sposób  bo nie taki był mój zamiar.  ZNAKOMITEJ  CZĘŚCI piszących tu użytkownikom chciałbym uświadomić iż , pomimo ich przekonaniu o swojej niezwykłej randze opiniotwórczej, ludzie nie są głupi  więc  naprawdę nie ma obaw  że ktoś nierozgarnięty ( czy w ogóle są tu tacy i stać ich na budowę domu?)  niekorzystnie wyda swoje ciężko zarobione dolary na taką czy inna technologię. 
> Pisanie o współczynnikach lamda , o obliczeniach OZC  jest zabawne i niezłomnie mnie rozbawia, zawsze można coś inaczej podstawić do wzoru i wyjdzie nam wynik jaki chcemy dostać, zmienić model czy teorię . W realnym  poza forumowym budownictwie liczy się koszt i efekt.  Sukces ocieplenia czegokolwiek w  90%  zależy  od tego JAK ocieplisz a w 10 %  CZYM.  Nawet  warstwa 2 metrów mokrej wełny czy popękanej pianki nie jest warte 10 cm suchej słomy.  
> pozdrawiam.
> ps. użytkownikom obrzucającym się w tym temacie  błotem polecam poluzowanie warkoczy.


 Nie mam za złe żadnego z komentarzy z Twojej strony i wysoce,pomimo różnicy zdań, pod względem tonu, merytoryki i nastawienia, je oceniam. Muszę jednak, w tym momencie, zainspirowany Twoją reakcją, biorąc pod uwage, że w sposób nieuprawniony, fragmenty Twojego posta zostały wykorzystane przeciw mnie, zapytać o praktyki stosowane przez  tzw. *ELITĘ* (Olimp ?!?!) forum. Ciekawe czy jesteś jedynym którego sposród "podklejonych" to ruszyło ? Uważam za niedopuszczalne aby wypowiedzi innych użytkowników forum, po intencjonalnej edycji, były wklejanie bez ich zgody i i wiedzy. Ja nie wyrażam na to zgody aby w taki sposób moje wypowiedzi były wykorzystywane w taki sposób wobec innych użytkowników. Wiadomo chyba wszystkim o kogo chodzi.
Mam nadzieję, że powrócimy do merytorycznej rozmowy, tym bardziej, że nadchodzący czas niesie kilka interesujących zmian i nowości. Producenci pianek, w tym OK, zamierzają skutecznie wytrącić jeden z ostatnich oręży producentom wełny i aktywnie wprowadzają produkty lokowane coraz wyżej w kategoriach pożarowych. 
 Chcę również poinformowac, że podjurgany, delikatnie nazywając, "powściągliwością" w informowaniu Pana Tomka z R. opracowuję dokładną informację jak wygląda proces atestacji i weryfikacji wełen mineralnych i jak to się ma do ujmowania zjawisk pod ogólną nazwą konwekcja.

Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## tomraider

> nie wyrażam na to zgody aby w taki sposób moje wypowiedzi były wykorzystywane w taki sposób wobec innych użytkowników. Wiadomo chyba wszystkim o kogo chodzi.


Pisząc na publicznym forum trzeba się liczyć z taką sytuacją , zawsze można sprostować i odpisać. Nie wyrażając zgody nic nie osiągniesz i się nie obronisz. Trolle typu ND się zagładza totalnie  ignorując ich wpisy.




> .....podjurgany, delikatnie nazywając, "powściągliwością" w informowaniu Pana Tomka z R. opracowuję dokładną informację jak wygląda proces atestacji i weryfikacji wełen mineralnych i jak to się ma do ujmowania zjawisk pod ogólną nazwą konwekcją


Naprawdę spodziewałeś się że Tomek z R  pomoże ci udowodnić Twoją tezę o nierzetelności badań wełny mineralnej? Toż to dla niego byłby strzał w kolano i utrata pracy , prędzej się przyzna publicznie ile zarabia.....  :smile:   Masz kompa ,klawisze  i logiczny umysł , to Twoja wystarczająca broń by obronić każdą PRAWDZIWĄ  tezę.  Nigdzie indziej jak tu na forum muratora są także mile widziane zdjęcia  , tymi przekonasz tych którzy nie mają czasu czy chęci  na edukację w szeroko rozumianej dziedzinie  materiałów ociepleniowych, jedno zdjęcie warte 1000 napisanych słów.
pozdrawiam.

----------


## nydar

,,sukces ocieplenia czegokolwiek w 90% zależy od tego jak a w 10% czym" Napisaliście 51 stron o wyższości świąt Bożego Narodzenia nad świętami Wielkiej Nocy a Tomrajder jednym zdaniem rozwiązał dylemat.Dodał bym  co najwyżej że są izolacje mniej lub bardziej idiotoodporne.

----------


## Jacekss

> Dodał bym  co najwyżej że są izolacje mniej lub bardziej idiotoodporne.


dokładnie tak
dokładność wykonania izolacji jest b. ważna, praktycznie wszystko można skopać i wełnę i styro i piankę

----------


## mat3006

> dokładnie tak
> dokładność wykonania izolacji jest b. ważna, praktycznie wszystko można skopać i wełnę i styro i piankę


Pełna zgoda, że jakość wykonania wpływa w decydującym stopniu na efekt jednak zrównywanie w tym względzie, wełny i pianki jest mylące.
W innym wątku, pewien *aktywista* tak się zakiwał, że nawet nie zauwazył jak wyrżnął orła o glebę. Na skuteczność termoizolacyjną materiałów ( izolator=powietrze ) ma wpływ wiele czynników ale nigdy nie poważyłbym się wysnuć ogólnego wniosku ( obejmującego nawet inne materiały ) , że im większa gęstość tym niższe lambda. Na chłopski rozum jest wręcz przeciwnie. Jak ma się sytuacja z wełną ? Można zaobserwować powiązanie wzrostu ciężaru ( gęstości ) z lepszym wynikiem lambdy ale wynika to nie z tego, że im więcej kamienia a mniej powietrza to tym lepiej tylko z tego że wzrasta opór powietrzny struktury. Zagęszczenie struktury włókien w powiązaniu z lepkością gazu powoduje przyrost oporu dla przemieszczania się powietrza ( i przenoszonej w nim pary wodnej ). Kontynując ten tok rozumowania to materiałem termoizolacyjnym idealnym  ( pozostawmy na boku materiały oparte o próżniowanie czy zamianę gazów ) będzie taki gdzie mamy maksymalne napowietrzenie ( co objawia się m.in. niskim, bądź bardzo niskim ciężarem - powietrze będzie zawsze lżejsze od materiału szkieletu )  a zarazem strukturę która stawia wystarczająco duży opór powietrzny aby wyeliminować swobodne przemieszczanie powietrza zgodnie z prawami konwekcji (  w niekorzystnym układzie może powstać pętla ) . Struktura materiału stosowanego w towarzystwie drewna powinna umożłiwiać dyfuzję pary wodnej aby uniknąć korozji konstrukcji drewnianej. Zarazem rozmiar i układ struktury ( kapilar ) powinien być taki aby uniemożliwić sorpcję i podciąganie wody. 
Z materiałów znanych mi pianka otwartokomorowa ( niestety nie każda ) ma ten układ parametrów najlepszy. Znaczenie oporu powietrznego rośnie w bardzo dużym stopniu przy izolacjach o dużych grubościach. Tam gdzie mamy do czynienia z dużymi wolumenami gazu. Przy małych wymiarach, stosowanych w badaniach laboratoryjnych oraz przy krótkim czasie takiego badania zjawiska te nie wystąpią w takiej skali aby można było stworzyć wystarczająco dokładną i powtarzalną regułę. Skoro testy porównawcze na bazie domów modelowych ciężko , ze względu na koszty zrealizować to może próba lodu będzie wystarczającym porównaniem ? Kostki lodu o boku np. 0,5 m zawinąć w folię ( pomimo zaleceń R'W.  :smile:  ) potem "opatulić grubością obliczoną dla jednakowego R według lambdy deklarowanej:  WM, EF, PUR OK ( granulaty ?). Potem na to membrana i np. w czerwcu wystawić w cieniu. Całość przygotowań prowadzona w chłodni, zatem i materiał izolacyjny wychłodzony przez , dajmy na to, dwa tygodnie. Dla pomiarów byłoby dobrze gdyby zaopatrzyć próbki w "cewnik" i codziennie wypuszczać roztopioną wodę. Może zakłady która kostka ( izolacja ) najszybciej się "wysika" ?  :smile:   :big tongue: 
 Jak sądzicie ?

Pozdrawiam ( prawie ) wszystkich  :smile:

----------


## tomraider

> linki do realnych domków i realnych niskich kosztów CO


Jeżeli dany użytkownik postawił sobie cel: niskie koszty CO to oznacza że wybrał dobry projekt , ma dobrze dedykowany swojej rodzinie i swojemu trybowi życia  dom, ocieplenie oraz system ogrzewania. Swój sukces zawdzięcza dziesiątkom trafnych decyzji i dokładności realizacji  a nie tylko jednej dotyczącej wyboru materiału ociepleniowego. Oznacza to że nawet w dwóch podobnych domach z takich samych materiałów lecz inaczej  dokładnie wykonanych  żyjące dwie różne rodziny zapłacą inne różne rachunki za CO. Wynika z tego fakt iż trudno , pomimo całej twojej dobrej chęci mpoplaw, na podstawie takich danych coś z czymś porównać lub jednoznacznie udowodnić. Moim zdaniem lepiej opisać potencjalne zagrożenia i skutki wynikające nieprawidłowego wykonania danego typu izolacji z uwzględnieniem innych materiałów użytych do budowy np.dachu. Właśnie taka wiedza pozwoli podjąć właściwą decyzję lepiej niż istniejące i mierzalne tylko w laboratorium współczynniki lambda. Mpoplaw pokazałeś link i zdjęcia popękanej pianki ZK i chwała ci za to , już nikt szanujący swoje dolary nie wybierze takiej technologii.
      Zupełnie niepotrzebnie próbujesz zdyskredytować część  dyskutantów, technologia ocieplania wełną broni się sama i ma się dobrze tak długo dopóki nie spadnie parokrotnie  wyższa cena pianki. A wtedy wcale nie zdziwi mnie powstanie nowego produktu będącego hybrydą tych dwóch np.pianowełna  w której np.lepiszcze  z wełny zastąpi świetnie klejąca wszystko niskodyfuzyjna pianka czy wręcz odwrotnie włókna wełny będą jakimś rodzajem wypełnienia i zbrojenia rozproszonego dla pianki natryskiwanej pistoletem. Oba materiały posiadają niezaprzeczalne zalety ale także i wady ,to tylko kwestia czasu jak ktoś to zmieni. Ale o tym zadecyduje już ekonomia i możliwości  technologiczne. Mat 3006  próbuje , fakt że strasznie gramolnie mu to idzie, pokazać na forum potencjalne zagrożenia wynikające z zastosowania 30, 40 cm warstwy ocieplenia wełną ,  odmienny punkt widzenia zawsze jest pożądany bo to może okazać się  choćby pomocne niektórym budującym gdyż np. uświadomi im jak ważna jest   SZCZELNA paroizolacja.
Pozdrawiam.




> *rosomak* proponował włożyć sobie coś w d... .... *muras* coś o fiutach i ustawkach


Tym i podobnym kolegom dedykuję lekko edytowaną myśl M.Twaina -,,Lepiej jest  nie pisać wcale i wydać się głupim, niż napisać i rozwiać wszelkie wątpliwości''

----------


## Jacekss

> Można zaobserwować powiązanie wzrostu ciężaru ( gęstości ) z lepszym wynikiem lambdy ale wynika to nie z tego, że im więcej kamienia a mniej powietrza to tym lepiej tylko z tego że wzrasta opór powietrzny struktury. Zagęszczenie struktury włókien w powiązaniu z lepkością gazu powoduje przyrost oporu dla przemieszczania się powietrza ( i przenoszonej w nim pary wodnej ). Kontynując ten tok rozumowania to materiałem termoizolacyjnym idealnym  ( pozostawmy na boku materiały oparte o próżniowanie czy zamianę gazów ) będzie taki gdzie mamy maksymalne napowietrzenie ( co objawia się m.in. niskim, bądź bardzo niskim ciężarem - powietrze będzie zawsze lżejsze od materiału szkieletu )  a zarazem strukturę która stawia wystarczająco duży opór powietrzny aby wyeliminować swobodne przemieszczanie powietrza zgodnie z prawami konwekcji (  w niekorzystnym układzie może powstać pętla ) .


no tu zgoda, tak naprawdę to powietrze jest tym właściwym izolatorem, jest tak w wełnie i styro i pewnie w piance też. tylko wracając do parametru Lambda (bo ignorować go w zupełności nie można) to zapewne producenci czy instytuty badawcze wzięły pod uwagę te kwestie przy wyliczaniu (czy ustalaniu) tego parametru dla wełny ?!

----------


## Jacekss

@tomraider - no właśnie wełna ceną się sama broni, i cały czas tu trwa dyskusja a wniosek 1 strony jest taki że skoro wełna ma parametry porównywalne (tj efekt końcowy jest podobny) - to po co przepłacać te 3x  :wink:  na pewno gdyby pianka była droższa od wełny o podobnych parametrach tylko o te 10-20% to klientów byłaby "masa"  :smile:  i takie udowadnianie na siłę nie miałoby miejsca.

----------


## Jacekss

prawda jest taka że cena to decydujący czynnik do zakupu, jeśli jeszcze różnice pomiędzy 2 materiałami są nieduże to ok, można wybrać droższy (bo może ma jakiś parametr lepszy względem 1ego) ale jeśli cena jest kilkukrotnie wyższa to już niewielu jest chętnych do płacenia  :wink:

----------


## Jacekss

no zbyt niska, jak ostatnio pojawiła się w marketach wełna z L=0,044 (z wyglądu i dotyku jak szmatka) to wiadomo że alarm się włącza  :wink: 
ale markowa Isovera czy Rockwoola, czy ostatnio Schwenka - to raczej materiał bez zarzutu

----------


## mar1982kaz

> no zbyt niska, jak ostatnio pojawiła się w marketach wełna z L=0,044 (z wyglądu i dotyku jak szmatka) to wiadomo że alarm się włącza 
> ale markowa Isovera czy Rockwoola, czy ostatnio Schwenka - to raczej materiał bez zarzutu



to samo dotyczy się pianki - te tanie mają gorsze parametry od dobrej wełny, a i tak wychodzą 2-3 krotnie drożej ..... pianka nie jest wcale jakimś złym materiałem (pomijając klasę palności), tylko jej cena "zabija" bo za 20cm dobrej pianki musimy dać około 100 za m2  .... za 100zł możemy mieć 50cm super ciepłej wełny wraz z paroizolacją i jeszcze zostanie nam około 20zł na jej montaż, za który ekipy biorą max 10zł/m2 (wklejałem już tu linki z wycenami dla niedowiarków)..... w którym przypadku będzie cieplej to sobie sami odpowiedzcie.

----------


## Jacekss

no właśnie o to chodzi że pianka na dzisiaj ceną zabija, jak będzie tańsza - będzie na nią większe wzięcie

----------


## mat3006

> to samo dotyczy się pianki - te tanie mają gorsze parametry od dobrej wełny, .... w którym przypadku będzie cieplej to sobie sami odpowiedzcie.


Które parametry ? Opór powietrzny, sorbcję, wagę również ? Co do tego cieplej.... to zależy od wielu czynników , wsród których lambda jest tylko jednym z kilku. Wiem, że oczekujesz prostej i jednoznacznej odpowiedzi ale proszę o kilka dni a przedstawię Wam szczegółowo dlaczego jest inaczej niż w rzeczywistości jednowzorowej. Niestety obowiązki ...

----------


## mat3006

> no właśnie o to chodzi że pianka na dzisiaj ceną zabija, jak będzie tańsza - będzie na nią większe wzięcie


 To jest bardzo relatywne. Niektórzy kupują droższe auta uznając za kluczową długoletnią bezproblemową eksploatację. Zróbcie symulację różnicy kosztów w stosunku do całości inwestycji...i wyjdzie Wam kwota o której nie będziecie pamiętać za trzy lata.

----------


## mar1982kaz

> To jest bardzo relatywne. Niektórzy kupują droższe auta kierując się długoletnią bezproblemową eksploatacją. Zróbcie symulację różnicy kosztów w stosunku do całości inwestycji...i wyjdzie Wam kwota o której nie będziecie pamiętać za trzy lata.


u  mnie różnica to około 10.000zł  za ten sam parametr (którego ty nie uznajesz) może dla ciebie to żadna kasa ale dla mnie sporo

----------


## mar1982kaz

> To nie chodzi o to ile dzisiaj ale ile w całym okresie użytkowania. I nie mam na myśli tylko ew. oszczędności z zastosowania takiego czy innego ocieplenia. Osobiście najbardziej obawiam się utraty parametrów wełny w czasie bo trochę niestety widziałem a nie chciałbym myśleć o ociepleniu przez następne 50 lat (żeby nie powiedzieć do śmierci).


dlatego wybrałem wełnę.... znam sporo osób którzy mają wełnę 20-30lat  i nie narzekają że mają zimno czy też że muszą ja wymienić!! natomiast nie znam żadnej która ma 20-30 lat piankę!  jeśli chodzi o utratę parametrów to ja na razie mam u=0,1 za 45zł za m2 ------ 20cm pianki to U=0,2 koszt około 100zł za m2..... jeśli wchodzisz w strefę parametrów to porównanując zależność  parametr/cena, wełna pobija pianę kilkukrotnie......zresztą można to sprawdzić we wszystkich programach OZC......

PS- pytanie do mat- skoro według ciebie parametr U to nie wszystko to dlaczego i jak policzyć OZC domu??? jak obliczyć ile dana przegroda (ściana,dach) traci ciepła?? tylko proszę o konkretny wzór a nie wywód na pół strony, i dlaczego cały świat uwzględnia współczynnik przenikania ciepła jako podstawowy parametr określający "ciepłotę" danego materiału, a ty twierdzisz że to bzdura.

----------


## mat3006

> dlatego wybrałem wełnę.... znam sporo osób którzy mają wełnę 20-30lat  i nie narzekają że mają zimno czy też że muszą ja wymienić!! natomiast nie znam żadnej która ma 20-30 lat piankę!  jeśli chodzi o utratę parametrów to ja na razie mam u=0,1 za 45zł za m2 ------ 20cm pianki to U=0,2 koszt około 100zł za m2..... jeśli wchodzisz w strefę parametrów to porównanując zależność  parametr/cena, wełna pobija pianę kilkukrotnie......zresztą można to sprawdzić we wszystkich programach OZC......
> 
> PS- pytanie do mat- skoro według ciebie parametr U to nie wszystko to dlaczego i jak policzyć OZC domu??? jak obliczyć ile dana przegroda (ściana,dach) traci ciepła?? tylko proszę o konkretny wzór a nie wywód na pół strony, i dlaczego cały świat uwzględnia współczynnik przenikania ciepła jako podstawowy parametr określający "ciepłotę" danego materiału, a ty twierdzisz że to bzdura.


  Ja z kolei znam wielu ludzi którzy dzwonią do mnie w sprawie tragicznie zimnych budynków wykonanych 2-3 lata temu. A zastosowali 20-25-30 cm wełny. I ilość ta rośnie dynamicznie. Coraz więcej domów ocieplonych zgodnie z zasadą CENA RZĄDZI. Najtańsza wełna, najtańsza robota... najtaniej ?!?! Jak dla mnie najdrożej. Wydane przez nich pieniądze są najdroższe bo WYRZUCONE !!! Tania wełna, hipermarketówka pomimo dumnie nadrukowanej lambdy ma opór powietrzny na poziomie powietrza. Ale lambdę MA !!! Super lambdę ma ! Ile Pan chce ? 0,038 ? 0,033 ? Dużo ? Mamy też 0,030...
 Co tym ludziom z papierowego U ? Jak dołożą drugie tyle to znaczy tylko tyle, że dołożyli drugie tyle. Zwiększenie wolumenu SWOBODNEGO powietrza wewnątrz warstwy izolacji spowoduje wzrost znaczenia konwekcji, zgodnie z zasadami towarzyszącymi uwzględnianiu izolacyjności pustki powietrznej...

  Z drugiej strony doskonale rozumiem prostotę pytania które zadałeś. Tak, muszę przyznać, że na dzień dzisiejszy jesteśmy zobligowani do trzymania się zasad i wzorów które ustanawiają dyktat lambdy i opartego na niej U. Dlaczego nagminnie stosowana jest deklarowana a nie obliczeniowa, uwzględniająca różne niekorzystne wpływy, tego nie wiem ale sami tak, błędnie, postępujecie. Co ciekawe prawie identyczne, z naszą, dyskusje toczą się na całym świecie. Zwolennicy innego podejścia do schematu działania izolacji ścierają się ze zwolennikami lambdy czy R-value... 
We wcześniejszym poście próbowałem przedstawić problem. Zjawiska konwekcji są trudne lub niemożliwe do zasymulowania laboratoryjnego ze względu na skalę i wolumen jakiego potrzebują oraz czas na inicjację. Cały ciąg uproszczeń popełnianych przez laborantów i naukowców jakie doprowadzają do prostego wzoru i współczynników wprowadza bardzo dużą odchyłkę od rzeczywistości. Zwłaszcza w obecnych czasach wobec rosnących wymagań i oczekiwaniach wobec izolacji. Nie chcę się powtarzać, zmęczyło...
Nie rozumiesz mnie dobrze. Wypowiedziałem się już , że nie mam nic do styropianu i innych materiałów gdzie dzięki strukturze materiału i wynikajacemu z niej oporowi powietrznemu nie zajdą zjawiska dodatkowe, głównie konwekcja. Twierdzę, że o ile materiały o bardzo dużym oporze powietrznym jak pianki OK, o średnim jak płyty z wełny drzewnej Steico o oporze ok 100 czy nawet Ekofiber o oporze 20-50 prędzej w rzeczywistości spełnią obliczone U niż wełna mineralna której opór jest na poziomie 5. Proszę o wyrozumiałość , że dalej nie chcę kontynuować ponieważ nie mam wystarczającego czasu a chciałbym udzielić poważnej, opartej na pogłębionej wiedzy odpowiedzi. Ze względu na szacunek dla interlokutorów,

Pytanie o typy w wyścigu "siusiaków" stale aktualne  :smile:

----------


## mat3006

> Do mnie też dzwonią (bywa tydzień, że mam 5 kontaktów) a gdy już się zdecydują to wymieniam zastaną izolację na wełnę. A przecież mogę zastosować piankę i przy tym sporo zarobić nawet 12x tyle co niby wziąłbym za wełnę (ogłoszony tu cennik 4-10zł/m^ ).


 ??? Ale dlaczego ? Siła przyzwyczajenia ?

----------


## mat3006

> Zostaw bo znowu zacznie się jałowa pyskówka.
> Sądzę, że to co proponujesz przedstawić w merytoryczny sposób może być podstawą do konkretnej dyskusji.


Faktycznie trzeba się wyrażać precyzyjnie bo nie wiadomo co kogo ubodzie  :smile:  Chodziło mi o przyzwyczajenie, oczywiście, *inwestorów* do wełny

----------


## Jacekss

> u  mnie różnica to około 10.000zł  za ten sam parametr (którego ty nie uznajesz) może dla ciebie to żadna kasa ale dla mnie sporo


u mnie wyszła różnica z 12 kpln między pianką a wełną, wełnę układałem sam.. to dużo jak dla mnie !

----------


## tomraider

> Coraz więcej domów ocieplonych zgodnie z zasadą CENA RZĄDZI. Najtańsza wełna, najtańsza robota... najtaniej ?!?! Jak dla mnie najdrożej


Demagogia , temat wątku nie brzmi : najtańsza wełna z hipermarketu położona najtaniej kontra pianka. 




> Zjawiska konwekcji są trudne lub niemożliwe do zasymulowania laboratoryjnego ze względu na skalę i wolumen jakiego potrzebują oraz czas na inicjację.


Ja nie piszę że konwekcja NIE MA PRAWA WYSTĄPIĆ , ALE Ty nie piszesz kiedy ,w jakich warunkach ,z jakiego powodu,ile i jakich dni w roku, i jaka będzie skala strat z tej konwekcji.



> Pytanie o typy w wyścigu "siusiaków" stale aktualne


Chyba nikt na tym forum nie buduje iglo ,stąd brak zainteresowania tematem izolowania lodu, w ogóle brak ludziom lodu , zwłaszcza o grubości 0,5 m . Oczywiście można sobie wyobrazić  co by było i jak by topniało?  tylko czemu miałoby to służyć?  podobne przykłady doświadczeń na tym wątku potrzebne są  jak rybie ręcznik...... :smile:

----------


## tomraider

> Jakie można w takim razie popełnić błędy przy natrysku pur o-k?


Witam.
Nie ma technologii całkowicie idioto odpornej,  są tacy co potrafią popsuć metalową metalową kulę  :wink:   . To że przy natrysku piany raczej nie spotkamy idioty wynika z faktu że : sprzęt b.drogi , a jak to na budowie bywa łatwo coś popsuć  a naprawy kosztowne, idiota z pistoletem zakleiłby się pianą  w pięć minut  zniszczyłby wszystkie ubrania i nie miałby w co się ubrać  by przyjść  kolejny dzień do pracy.  Idiota  Zniszczyłby dużo materiału który nie można ponownie użyć .  Moim zdaniem całkowitym nieporozumieniem jest brak szczeliny wentylacyjnej między warstwą ocieplenia a np. membraną  czy deskowaniem, membrana wysokoparoprzepuszczalna nie rozwiązuje problemu  bo przepuszcza parę w obie strony , oklejenie jej pianą OK napewno pogorsza jej dzialanie , najlepsze membrany mają trwałość rzędu parunastu lat, na pewno krótszą niż dachówka ceramiczna. Aplikacja ,,od góry'' po ściągnięciu dachówek  bez demontażu regipsów poddasza  to w ogóle nie porozumienie. Aplikacja piany OK bezpośrednio na membranę czy deskowanie bez zachowania  szczeliny wentylacyjnej  oraz  aplikacja na świeżą nie wysezonowaną, niewyschniętą  więżbę   to dwa ,moim zdaniem, najczęściej popełniane błędy przy natrysku pur OK.
pozdrawiam

----------


## profi45

Tak sobie nieraz czytam i jak pięknie można wszystko wyliczyć na papierze :smile: 
Lambdy wełny podobne jak sprzed paru lat :big grin:  a jak weźmiesz ją do reki to czuć już ze to pachnie wajcha  :cool: 
Dlatego panowie trochę dystansu od parametrów, których już w polskim naszym rynsztoku cenowym nikt nie kontroluje :yes:

----------


## profi45

> Nawet jeśli są zachowane to co po tym jeśli wykonawca spitoli jak na załączonym foto - żadna lambda nie zabezpieczy przed przedmuchami.


Nie będziemy debatować nad spieprzona robota bo ta kwestia dotyczy nas wszystkich i każdej roboty.
Od kiedy ruszyły dopłaty do termoizolacji budynków i jak markety zaczęły sprzedawać gówno  kwestia jakości wełny jest delikatnie mówiąc dwuznaczna.
Na początku zwykle produkty są dobre dlatego macie u mnie fory.

----------


## profi45

A jak Knauf zaczął dile na wełnie robić z Castorama to mi wystarczyło :big grin:

----------


## mar1982kaz

Dokładnie!! Nie porównujcie tej watówki z hipermarketu do porządnej wełny, porządnej wełny o grubości 5-10cm nie da rady rozerwać w ręku,  mi pewien spec od wełny doradził żebym uciął kawałek taki około 30cm na 50  złapał za dwa końce i ciągnąc spróbował rozerwać....... przy mojej udało mi się to tylko z grubością 5cm bo z 10cm już nie dałem rady, natomiast kupiłem za grosze trochę wełny z hipermarketu do docieplenia schodów strychowych  i masakra!!! rozłazi się jak zwykła wata, niby też wełna a różnica w jakości jak pomiędzy mercem "S" a fiatem "126p"

----------


## tomraider

> pewien spec od wełny doradził żebym uciął kawałek taki około 30cm na 50  złapał za dwa końce i ciągnąc spróbował rozerwać..


Witam. 
Izolacyjność waty nie zależy wprost od wytrzymałości na rozciąganie ( producenci podają  raczej wyt. na ściskanie)   ALE  wbrew pozorom było ziarnko prawdy w tym stwierdzeniu. Wytrzymałość na rozciąganie/ściskanie  zależy , zapewne, głównie od sposobu ułożenia włókien, Ich rodzaju pochodzenia (szklana , skalna)oraz i ilości zastosowanego lepiszcza. Lepiszcze i sklejone nim włókna tworzą szkielet  waty,  wytrzymałość mechaniczna szkieletu w czasie decyduje o kształcie i formie użytej izolacji przez lata użytkowania , słaby szkielet  dla waty  oznacza np. osiadanie czyli zmiana grubości = zmiana izolacyjności. Przy braku laboratorium , na placu hurtowni można próbować coś rozerwać, zważyć , spróbować porysować, i tyle , za wszystkie inne ,zwłaszcza niszczące typu rzut o ziemię trzeba zapłacić  :smile: .  Jeżeli już miałbym już coś tak porównywać to dwie waty różnych producentów o podobnej cenie i  lambdzie , z tego samego materiału( np,skalne) , o tej samej formie np.w rolce , wyprodukowane i przechowywane w podobnym czasie i warunkach inaczej taka próba nic nie mówi. Wata z hipermarketu jest najczęściej tania w zakupie i tyle co się da na jej temat dobrego napisać. Zawsze się znajdą tacy którym to wystarczy. Oczywistą prawdą jest że w hipermarketach budowlanych spotyka się rzeczy dobrej jakości ALE są bardzo drogie jak i  rzeczy jednorazowe, czwartego czy piątego gatunku np śrubokręt którym przykręcisz 10 śrub. Każdy ma swój rozum......
pozdrawiam

----------


## zbiq

Witam, 

Czy można stosować pianę bez deskowania. 
Natrysk na dobrej jakości membranę ?
Co o tym myślicie ?

----------


## tomraider

> Tylko czy to zmiana na plus czy na minus?


Witam.
zdecydowanie na minus , bo wełna przyjmie kształty i formę której nie chcieliśmy,  może wręcz , opadając, zamknąć   szczelinę wentylacyjną  poważnie zaszkodzić drewnu więżby. Ponieważ lepiszcze kosztuje ,jest upierdliwe w produkcji  oraz pogarsza właściwości izolacyjne i  ognioodporność  oraz może wydzielać szkodliwe substancje ( zastosowana jako izolacja obudowy kominka)  logiczne jest że próbuje się ją w wyrobach typu rolka  dać najmniej jak się da, najmniej jak się da by sprzedać taki produkt.
Osiadanie wełny , zwiększenie jej gęstości , teoretycznie w jakimś stopniu mogło by ograniczyć jej przewietrzanie i ograniczyć konwekcję jeżeli już taka wystąpiła. Moim zdaniem przy deskowanym krytym papą dachem( dobrze wykonana izolacja z papy= szczelność na dziesiątki lat)  i zastosowanej paroizolacji klejonej masami ( a nie taśmami)  do przygotowanych (otynkowanych)  powierzchni  , przy ścianach pomalowanych kilkukrotnie akrylem, przy sprawnej wentylacji , KONWEKCJA  NIE MA SZANS a jak powstanie to w kolejnym okresie schnięcia wełny ustąpi. Oczywiście jak użyje się markowej wełny o odpowiednich parametrach takich na jakie ,,kieszen pozwoli''.





> uważaj na to co piszesz, bo zaraz jakieś chamidło Cię dopadnie


to dostanie Twój zakaz karmienia trolii  :smile: 
pozdrawiam.

ps. do zbig, piana na memranę to głupota, trzeba stworzyć jakiś szkielet z folii czy styropianu 
z zachowaniem szczeliny wentylacyjnej między membraną a pianką .

----------


## plusfoto

> Aplikacja piany OK bezpośrednio na ............................ deskowanie bez zachowania  szczeliny wentylacyjnej ............................... najczęściej popełniane błędy przy natrysku pur OK.
> pozdrawiam


Możesz rozwinąć.

----------


## mat3006

> Demagogia , temat wątku nie brzmi : najtańsza wełna z hipermarketu położona najtaniej kontra pianka.


To o jakiej wełnie mówimy ? Różnica między hipermarketem a składową tzw. regular wcale nie jeste taka duża. Bardzo tania od Śmiesznie taniej prawie się nie różnią. Chyba, że masz na myśli półsztywną a'90 kg/m3. No to wtedy podaj kalkulację ile będzie kosztować. 




> Ja nie piszę że konwekcja NIE MA PRAWA WYSTĄPIĆ , ALE Ty nie piszesz kiedy ,w jakich warunkach ,z jakiego powodu,ile i jakich dni w roku, i jaka będzie skala strat z tej konwekcji.


Sam, wcześniej i bardzo przenikliwie napisałeś , że zależy to od tak wielu zmiennych...




> Chyba nikt na tym forum nie buduje iglo ,stąd brak zainteresowania tematem izolowania lodu, w ogóle brak ludziom lodu , zwłaszcza o grubości 0,5 m . Oczywiście można sobie wyobrazić  co by było i jak by topniało?  tylko czemu miałoby to służyć?  podobne przykłady doświadczeń na tym wątku potrzebne są  jak rybie ręcznik......


 Nie chodzi o igloo tylko o poszukiwanie możliwie prostego a w pewnym stopniu miarodajnego porównania rzeczywistej, uwzględniającej konwekcję, izolacyjności materiałów. Najlepszą metodą byłoby zbudowanie domów modelowych, zaizolowanie ich materiałami o grubościa z identycznym R i zbliżonych do zalecanych w budynkach energo lub pasiv i badanie izolacji przez min. 180 dni ( 1/2 sezony grzewczego i 1/2 sezonu klimatyzowania ). Wtedy można mówić o teście zbliżonym do rzeczywistości.
 Przygotowuję kompleksową odpowiedź koledze i innym jak się sprawy mają  w tej dziedzinie i jak się zapowiadają.. i dlaczego  :smile: 




> Witam, 
> Czy można stosować pianę bez deskowania. 
> Natrysk na dobrej jakości membranę ?
> Co o tym myślicie ?


Ależ tak się w większości przypadków aplikuje pianę  :smile:  To Kolega tomraider stworzył sbie problem tam gdzie go ,absolutnie, nie ma  :smile:  
Tam gdzie mamy pełne deskowanie ( dechy, OSB ) aplikuje się ją bezpośrednio, bez żadnej szczeliny wentylacyjnej. Pianka , w odróżnieniu od wełny, jej nie potrzebuje.

----------


## mat3006

> Witam.
> zdecydowanie na minus , bo wełna przyjmie kształty i formę której nie chcieliśmy,  może wręcz , opadając, zamknąć   szczelinę wentylacyjną  poważnie zaszkodzić drewnu więżby. Ponieważ lepiszcze kosztuje ,jest upierdliwe w produkcji  oraz pogarsza właściwości izolacyjne i  ognioodporność  oraz może wydzielać szkodliwe substancje ( zastosowana jako izolacja obudowy kominka)  logiczne jest że próbuje się ją w wyrobach typu rolka  dać najmniej jak się da, najmniej jak się da by sprzedać taki produkt.
>  Osiadanie wełny , zwiększenie jej gęstości , teoretycznie w jakimś stopniu mogło by ograniczyć jej przewietrzanie i ograniczyć konwekcję jeżeli już taka wystąpiła. Moim zdaniem przy deskowanym krytym papą dachem( dobrze wykonana izolacja z papy= szczelność na dziesiątki lat)  i zastosowanej paroizolacji klejonej masami ( a nie taśmami)  do przygotowanych (otynkowanych)  powierzchni  , przy ścianach pomalowanych kilkukrotnie akrylem, przy sprawnej wentylacji ,*KONWEKCJA  NIE MA SZANS ( a to niby dlaczego ? )* a jak powstanie to w kolejnym okresie schnięcia wełny ustąpi *( ??? co ma jedno do drugiego ?)*. Oczywiście jak użyje się markowej wełny o odpowiednich parametrach takich na jakie ,,kieszen pozwoli''.
> 
> 
> 
> to dostanie Twój zakaz karmienia trolii 
> pozdrawiam.
> 
> ...


 Nooo... Kolego... respekcik  :smile:  Te akapity powyżej to emanacja wiedzy, własnych przemyśleń czy celowe zabiegi wprowadzające tzw. kontrowersję  :smile: 


Przyznam, że po raz pierwszy spotkałem się z tezą , że degradacja lepiszcza może przynieść korzyść. Ciekawe ( do przemyślenia  :smile:  ) To że spowoduje również osunięcie się wełny w przegrodach pionowyc i skośnych i wynikowo wystąpienie i powiększenie nieszczelności oczywiście wziąłeś pod uwagę.

A pomysł z  ..szkielet z folii czy styropianu z zachowaniem szczeliny wentylacyjnej między membraną a pianką.. Możesz rozwinąć ? Są rzeczy jakie się nie śniły....  :smile:

----------


## zbiq

> Ależ tak się w większości przypadków aplikuje pianę  To Kolega tomraider stworzył sbie problem tam gdzie go ,absolutnie, nie ma  
> Tam gdzie mamy pełne deskowanie ( dechy, OSB ) aplikuje się ją bezpośrednio, bez żadnej szczeliny wentylacyjnej. Pianka , w odróżnieniu od wełny, jej nie potrzebuje.


Dziękuję za odp. 

Jaką w takim przypadku lepiej dać pianę ? Otwarto czy zamknięto komórkową  ?
I ile cm piany ? Wełny mam w projekcie 40 cm w skosach, 50 poziomo na jętkach.

PZDR

----------


## tomraider

> Możesz rozwinąć.


Witam.
Jeżeli piszemy o ocieplaniu, w tym także skosów poddasza inaczej pisząc  dachu, to nie można zapomnieć że dach się składa z więżby z drewna , z deskowania z drewna , z papy  lub membrany . Każdy dach może ulec awarii, wbrew pozorom nie tak wyjątkowej jak rozszczelnienie, z powodu np.pękniętej dachówki  , czy skruszałej uszczelki wkręta farmerskiego przy blachodachówce. Dachy kryte dachówką są odporne-szczelne  na deszcz w 95%  Ale już na drobny nawiewany wiatrem śnieg już tylko w 60% . Już tylko z tych dwóch powodów , o nieszczelnej paroizolacji nie wspomnę , jest prawdopodobne że drewniane elementy dachu mogą być mocno zawilgocone  czy wręcz mokre po awarii pokrycia czy podczas topnienia śniegu nawianego pod pokrycie dachowe. Drewno chłonie zdecydowanie więcej wody niż  materiały hydrofobowe .Użycie membrany zwiększa  pradopodobieństwo  zawilgocenia ze względu na   fakt niedopracowania tego produktu pod kątem trwałości w czasie i niską odporność na UV.  Przy zastosowaniu deskowania i papy nieszczelność może powstać ze względu na liczne przebicia papy gwożdziami mocującymi kontłaty i łaty oraz brakiem lub nieszczelnościami zgrzewów na zakładach papy. Nawiększe ,najkosztowniejsze straty jakie może spowodować woda czy wilgoć to nie za wysoki koszt za ogrzewanie , ALE to koszt wymiany więżby i innych elementów drewnianych z demontażem pokrycia włącznie itp. Tylko szczelina wentylacyjna miedzy  deskowaniem czy membraną  a warstwą ocieplenia może skutecznie wietrzyć czy suszyć  drewno więżby , do momentu wykrycia i naprawy(nieraz parę lat) gdyż umożliwia przepływ dużej ilości powietrza. To prosty wniosek jaki wynika z doświadczeń dekarzy którzy przez lata swej praktyki wiele widzieli i napisali o tym na FM. Ich czytam i im wierzę bo to praktycy i nie mają żadnego interesu żeby coś chwalić albo krytykować. Jeżeli ktoś uważa że membrana czy deskowanie sklejone pianką OK może dalej skutecznie wymieniać parę z otoczeniem  i skutecznie usunie każdą nawet dużą ,przy okazji awarii ilośc wilgoci czy wręcz wody  TO JEGO SPRAWA  , jego dom jego pieniądze. Jak się pomyli , to sam sobie winien i sam się przekona czy miał racje. Z tego samego powodu użycie taniej wełny ,która nie zachowa trwale przez lata swojej formy i może zsunąć się ( opisywane przypadki)  zatykając szczelinę wentylacyjną , jest tak samo potencjalnie niekorzystne. Może wydać się to dziwne ale akurat ja budując swój dom robię to tak by przede wszystkim temu  domowi, a zatem sobie jako właścicielowi, nie zaszkodzić, a dopiero zrobić coś dobrze czy bardzo dobrze z zależności na ile wiedza ,chęci i kasa pozwala.
pozdrawiam.
ps. do trolii: nie ma powodu i obowiązku zgadzać się z moimi przekonaniami, pokazuję mój punkt widzenia, jak komu nie pasuje nie musi czytać.

----------


## Tomek W

> Chcę również poinformowac, że podjurgany, delikatnie nazywając, "powściągliwością" w informowaniu Pana Tomka z R. opracowuję dokładną informację jak wygląda proces atestacji i weryfikacji wełen mineralnych i jak to się ma do ujmowania zjawisk pod ogólną nazwą konwekcja.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Bardzo ciekaw jestem tego opracowania - mam nadzieję, że podzielisz się nim.

Natomiast piszesz na temat trwałości - a czy możesz odnieść się do kwestii efektu starzenia, czyli zjawiska pogarszania z czasem właściwości izolacyjnych pianek, związanego z zastępowaniem początkowego gazu przez powietrze, opisanego w normie PN-EN 13165 dla PU (wspomniane już wcześniej)?

----------


## tomraider

> Nooo... Kolego... respekcik  Te akapity powyżej to emanacja wiedzy, własnych przemyśleń czy celowe zabiegi wprowadzające tzw. kontrowersję


Witam.
Jeżeli masz coś do napisania, chcesz przekazać jakąś wiedzę, a czytający maja dobrą wolę (przynajmniej ja i paru innych)  A POMIMO TO TWÓj przekaz jest niezrozumiały  TO TY jesteś temu winny, więc zamiast kpić  ogarnij się kolego  i napisz wreszcie po kolei  prosto kompletnie czytelnie i zrozumiale pamiętając gdzie (forum FM)  i do kogo (budujący domki jedno rodzinne niefizycy ) piszesz.  Wymaga to wiedzy , umiejętności  i  nakładu pracy.  Nie jestem twoim studentem któremu wystarczy podrzucić parę angielskojęzycznych  opracowań i  ogólnie przedstawić problem, a student sam znajdzie ,przeczyta zrozumie i się nauczy . Nie masz , zresztą jak wszyscy na początku pisania na FM , autorytetu jak wykładowca uczelni ALE możesz , jak wielu innych na FM , na niego zapracować i go zdobyć . i nie piszę tu bynajmniej o statusie ND którym akurat dla mnie nic nie oznacza. 




> Przyznam, że po raz pierwszy spotkałem się z tezą , że degradacja lepiszcza może przynieść korzyść. Ciekawe ( do przemyślenia  ) To że spowoduje również osunięcie się wełny w przegrodach pionowyc i skośnych i wynikowo wystąpienie i powiększenie nieszczelności oczywiście wziąłeś pod uwagę.


Przyznam ,że jestem zaskoczony faktem że nie udało Ci się przeczytać ze zrozumieniem mojego postu #1061 w którym napisałem........no właśnie przeczytaj sobie.




> A pomysł z  ..szkielet z folii czy styropianu z zachowaniem szczeliny wentylacyjnej między membraną a pianką.. Możesz rozwinąć ? Są rzeczy jakie się nie śniły....


Gratuluje koledze tak mocnego snu że nic koledze się nie śni. Chciałbym tak mieć więc zazdroszczę.  Uważam iż aplikacja pianu OK powinna się odbywać  na wcześnie przygotowany ruszt / stelaż  który umożliwi powstanie szczeliny wentylującej  między krycie wstępnym a warstwą ocieplenia. Czyli między krokwiami mocujemy zszywaczem dodatkową  membranę czy paro przepuszczalną folie ( jak zwał tak zwał)  w odległości 2-3 cm od membrany czy deskowania. Mając deskowanie można także przykleić na piankę ZK z pistolety płyty styropianowe np o grubości 2cm   zdystansowane od desek paskami styropianu takiej samej grubości.  dołączam rysunki.
pozdrawiam.

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

"pianka ocieplająca kontra wełna" - tylko która pianka?

Mam mętlik. Na stronach dotyczących tej metody izolacji operuje się różnymi kryteriami podziału pianek.
Dzielą ja na:
PUR, PIR
otwartokomórkowe, zamkniętokomórkowe
elastyczne, sztywne
wg stopnia gęstości
Rozumiem co każdy z tych podziałów oznacza, a chciałbym się dowiedzieć jakie są zależności pomiędzy nimi.

*Mat*, czy mógłbyś usystematyzować moją wiedzę? Rozumiem, że w zależności od producenta, pianki mogą charakteryzować się różnymi właściwościami, ale podejrzewam, że istnieje jakiś wspólny zbiór cech tożsamych dla większości oferowanych pianek.
Chciałbym dowiedzieć się czy, na przykład, zarówno PUR jak i PIR mogą być/nie być otwartokomórkowe, elastyczne, ciężkie/lekkie, itp.
*1.* Napisz, czy poniższy obrazek odpowiada prawdzie, a jeśli nie pomiędzy którymi punktami brakuje (lub są nadmiarowe) połączeń.



*2.* Czy ocieplenie z pianki można wykonywać etapami odległymi w czasie? Na przykład pierw 10cm pianki plus oblanie krokwi, a po roku kolejne 10cm? Nie pytam o sens ekonomiczny takiego rozwiązania, ale o sensowność techniczną i praktyczną.

----------


## Majka

ale się "wewątek" rozrósł.
A u nas piana dobrze się trzyma.....

----------


## Majka

widzę, że wpadałam jak śliwka w kompot :smile: ))
Ocieplenie mojego poddasza kosztowało dużo więcej niż Twojego. Po pierwsze powierzchnia dachu to ponad 200m. Po drugie była to pianka  :smile: 
Do czego mam porównać ogrzewanie? Przed piankowaniem używaliśmy połowę domu, czyli ogrzewaliśmy około 170m2, teraz mamy 400m2
Ja napiszę jakąś kwotę, a Ty napiszesz, że płacisz 1/4 z tego...

----------


## CooleR`ek

> ale się "wewątek" rozrósł.
> A u nas piana dobrze się trzyma.....


Witam 
Wątek żyje, tylko szkoda że swoim życie i mało jest opinii użytkowników poddasza z pianą. W większości przeciwnicy, chociaż wszyscy przyznali się że piana jest lepsza od wełny.
Zwracam się z prośbą o opinie jako użytkowniczki, ile cm piany jest na poddaszu i o ile w % zwiększyły się rachunki za CO, nie interesują mnie kwoty, w % wystarczy. Jeśli masz możliwość porównania poddasze z wełną to napisz jakie są twoje spostrzeżenia. Może być na priv. Dziękuję.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Jaco2

> widzę, że wpadałam jak śliwka w kompot))
> Ocieplenie mojego poddasza kosztowało dużo więcej niż Twojego. Po pierwsze powierzchnia dachu to ponad 200m. Po drugie była to pianka 
> Do czego mam porównać ogrzewanie? Przed piankowaniem używaliśmy połowę domu, czyli ogrzewaliśmy około 170m2, teraz mamy 400m2
> Ja napiszę jakąś kwotę, a Ty napiszesz, że płacisz 1/4 z tego...


Witam,
jestem nowy na tym forum, ale go przeczytałem z zaciekawieniem i nie powstrzymam się od kąśliwej uwagi że argumenty niektórych osób są co najmniej śmieszne :wink:  ale dzieki temu czasem nieźle się uśmiałem czytając te posty. Tacy rozweselacze są też potrzebni :smile: 

Ale do rzeczy, czy możesz mi podać jak grubą masz izolację? mam na myśli oczywiście piankę. 
Buduję dom i zastanawiam się nad pianką, widziałem jak to wygląda u znajomego bardzo zachęcająco. I teraz chciałbym poznać opinie innych posiadaczy tego typu izolacji.
Dodam od razu (tak dla bezpieczeństwa) nie interesują mnie opinie posiadaczy 50 i 60 cm izolacji z czegoś tam i ich rachunki za CO. :smile:

----------


## tomraider

> rozweselacze są też potrzebni


Witam.
Nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie abyś w rozweselajacy sposób opisał powód dla którego uważasz że , zgodnie z tematem tego wątku, ocieplenie pianką może być lepsze od wełny. Inni też lubią się pośmiać. Jak napisałby Słowacki w dzisiejszych czasach : Niech palce giętkie wystukają w klawisze  wszystko, co pomyśli głowa.
pozdrawiam.

----------


## Majka

OK. pianki Icynene jest  jak dobrze pamiętam 18cm, wąsy do stalazy na plyty GK zostaly przykręcone do krokwi wczesniej. Zostały użyte zielone płyty GK.
Z tymi rachunkami za ogrzewanie to ciężko coś powiedzieć, po prostu nie sprawdzamy ciągle zużycia. Może wzrosły o 10 - 15%?
Przed ociepleniem poddasza dużo ciepła uciekało nam stropem / jest nw nim 7cm styropianu/ i drzwiami. W każdym razie na poddaszu jest ciepło. Czy ocieplenie pianką zda egzamin okaże się w lecie  :smile:

----------


## plusfoto

Majka czegoś nie rozumiem. Ociepliłaś poddasze a rachunki wzrosły? Toż to jakieś anomalia są przy tej piance.

----------


## mar1982kaz

a jak przy natrysku tylko 18cm pianki pozbyłaś się mostków związanych z krokwiami??.... no chyba że krokwie mają max 16cm to wtedy powiedzmy że te dwa cm pianki ten mostek niwelują.

----------


## Majka

anomalie jek się patrzy  :smile:  Grzałam 160m2 a teraz 360m2
Uważasz, że mimo to rachunki powinny spaść?

----------


## Majka

> a jak przy natrysku tylko 18cm pianki pozbyłaś się mostków związanych z krokwiami??.... no chyba że krokwie mają max 16cm to wtedy powiedzmy że te dwa cm pianki ten mostek niwelują.


nasze krokwie to byly 14stki :smile:

----------


## mar1982kaz

no to ok!! ja mam 18stki więc dlatego pytam

----------


## plusfoto

> anomalie jek się patrzy  Grzałam 160m2 a teraz 360m2
> Uważasz, że mimo to rachunki powinny spaść?


O widzisz - I STAŁA SIĘ JASNOŚĆ

----------


## Jaco2

> Witam.
> Nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie abyś w rozweselajacy sposób opisał powód dla którego uważasz że , *zgodnie z tematem tego wątku*, ocieplenie pianką może być lepsze od wełny. Inni też lubią się pośmiać. Jak napisałby Słowacki w dzisiejszych czasach : Niech palce giętkie wystukają w klawisze  wszystko, co pomyśli głowa.
> pozdrawiam.


Akurat w cale nie miałem na myśli twoich wypowiedzi.
A tak szczerze to z przykrością muszę stwierdzić że mało tu "tematu tego wątku" raczej jest tak że większość broni tego co ma jak niepodległości. 
więc trzymając się "tematu tego wątku" - kto bogatemu zabroni  :smile: 

zalety pianki:
- szybkość aplikacji
- szczelność
- brak konieczności tworzenia szczeliny wentylacyjnej pod deskowaniem
- dobrze sobie radzi z wilgocią 
- widziałem to na żywo i wygląda i działa dobrze
- boje się tego co mieli moi znajomi czyli przewiewy przy zastosowaniu wełny (kolega dopłacił ponad 7 tys. za doszczelnianie)

Wada:
- cena

charakterystykę wełny każdy zna.

----------


## mar1982kaz

> - boje się tego co mieli moi znajomi czyli przewiewy przy zastosowaniu wełny (kolega dopłacił ponad 7 tys. za doszczelnianie)
> 
> 
> .


kolego!!! nie prównuj spieprz..... izolacji do tej zrobionej prawidłowo!!!  Porównaj szczelnie ułożoną wełnę ( w kilku warstwach , na tzw mijankę) do prawidłowo zaaplikowanej pianki, bo tu na tym forum też jest wątek z popękaną pianą!! widać nie tylko przy wełnie można coś popsuć......

----------


## tomraider

> ......
> - dobrze sobie radzi z wilgocią 
> - widziałem to na żywo i wygląda i działa dobrze


Witam.
Napisz jaka piankę widziałeś , i po jakim czasie od aplikacji, parę dni  a może  udało się zobaczyć piankę np po roku czy dwóch, czy się nie da bo jest już  zabudowana , czy jakoś  poza  pooglądaniem badałeś wilgotność pianki i więżby lub innych elementów z drewna ? Próbowałeś pirometrem zmierzyć temperaturę pianki , ściany szczytowej , termometrem temperaturę powietrza?  Fajnie by było odczucia  poprzeć wynikami pomiarów. Moim zdaniem ocieplenie z pianki oprócz opisanych przez ciebie cech, poza możliwością aplikacji na deskowanie i membranę bezpośrednio,  zdecydowanie usztywnia więżbę dachu , najważniejszą jej cechą jest ciągłość izolacji przy jednoczesnym dużym oporze dyfuzyjnym. Niestety jest za droga co skreśla ją z mojej listy materiałów izolacyjnych.
pozdrawiam.

----------


## Jaco2

> kolego!!! nie prównuj spieprz..... izolacji do tej zrobionej prawidłowo!!!  Porównaj szczelnie ułożoną wełnę ( w kilku warstwach , na tzw mijankę) do prawidłowo zaaplikowanej pianki, bo tu na tym forum też jest wątek *z popękaną pianą!*! widać nie tylko przy wełnie można coś popsuć......


Niestety sporo tych spiep.. izolacji z wełny jest. Z pianki może mniej bo i mniej takich izolacji. :smile: 
Miałem wrażenie że ten temat z "popękaną pianką"  jest zamknięty - to była ZK a takich na izolację poddaszy się nie stosuje. Nie mielmy tego samego.. więc w tym konkretnym przypadku to nie spiep.. przez instalatorów tylko przez inwestora  :big grin: 
Tak naprawdę to jak oglądałem aplikację pianki to przy tej czynności ciężko coś spi... ale trzeba zaznaczyć że chyba łatwo przy przygotowaniu składników.

----------


## Jaco2

[QUOTE=tomraider;5848624]Witam.
Napisz jaka piankę widziałeś , i po jakim czasie od aplikacji, parę dni  a może  udało się zobaczyć piankę np po roku czy dwóch, czy się nie da bo jest już  zabudowana , czy jakoś  poza  pooglądaniem badałeś wilgotność pianki i więżby lub innych elementów z drewna ? Próbowałeś pirometrem zmierzyć temperaturę pianki , ściany szczytowej , termometrem temperaturę powietrza?  Fajnie by było odczucia  poprzeć wynikami pomiarów. Moim zdaniem ocieplenie z pianki oprócz opisanych przez ciebie cech, poza możliwością aplikacji na deskowanie i membranę bezpośrednio,  zdecydowanie usztywnia więżbę dachu , najważniejszą jej cechą jest ciągłość izolacji przy jednoczesnym dużym oporze dyfuzyjnym. Niestety jest za droga co skreśla ją z mojej listy materiałów izolacyjnych.

Widziałem oczywiście O-K, marki w tej chwili nie pamiętam. jak ktoś jest zainteresowany gdzieś miałem jej certyfikat.
Piankę widziałem w trakcie aplikacji i kilka miesięcy po..
cena nie jest 4x co wełna, kolega miał jej 20 cm w najcieńszym miejscu, na ścianie kolankowej to mu jej prysneli ponad 30 cm (płacił oczywiście za najcieńsze miejsce.
w czasie mrozów porównywaliśmy dwa dachy (oba on robił więc wie co na nich jest) kamerą termowizyjną, wypadło na korzyść pianki. (pianka 20 cm wełna 25cm.) dach z pianką był cieplejszy o ok 3-4 * w zależności od miejsca. żle wychodziły miejsca trudno dostępne dla wełny - lukarny itd.
Kolega więźbe mocno zabezpieczył jakimś mazidłem które nawet kolor dawało - jakiś palisander :smile:  więc wilgotności nie mierzyliśmy. ale widziałem miejsce zacieku (nowo wstawiane oko dachowe) i byłem pod wrażeniem, pianka wyschła w ciągu 3 dni, wełna którą namoczyliśmy i leżała w tym miejscu po tygodniu jeszcze była mokra a może raczej wilgotna.(nasz test)
Swoją drogą Twój pomysł z opomiarowaniem takiej izolacji to ciekawa idea, taki test mógłby rozwiązać wiele wątpliwości. pokazać temperatury wewnątrz pomieszczenia na zewnątrz do tego dołożyć temp. izolacji wewnątrz i na obrzeżach i ważna będzie wilgotność izolacji i powietrza...

Zgadzam się z tobą że cena jest masakryczna ale spada i w moim odczuciu warto się tą technologią interesować (pamiętam jak Ytong wchodził cena duża a teraz?)
ogólnie to ciężki wybór, na zasadzie co lepsze ceramika czy Ytong? hmm
nie jestem zdecydowany co wybiorę stąd moja wizyta na tym forum.

pozdrawiam.

----------


## mar1982kaz

ja nigdy nic złego na pianę nie mówiłem, stwierdzam jedynie fakty, że piana otwartokomórkowa ma te same parametry cieplne co wełna (współczynnik u=0,3-0,4) natomiast koszt jej "zabija"...... nigdy nie zakwalikfikował bym swojego domu jako energooszczędnego/pasywnego gdybym miał jedynie 20cm tej  piany, nikt nie dostałby dofinansowania (40tys) do budowy domu eneroosz. gdyby miał te 20cm piany bo owszem będzie szczelnie, ale materiał "całościowo" na tyle przepuszcza ciepło, że żeby uzyskać wymagane minimum potrzeba ponad 30cm. Na każdej karcie technicznej są wypisane parametry pianek , czy wełny i każdy może sobie porównać, oczywiście przy wełnie łatwiej o błąd, ale nie oszukujmy się to nie jest budowa promu kosmicznego, sam u siebie układałem wełnę i nie jest to w żadnym stopniu skomplikowane - docinamy wełnę z zapasem 2-3cm i wciskamy między krokwie, drugą warstwę w poprzek nabijamy na haki i po sprawie, w moim dachu zajęło to 2 dni w dwie osoby, dodam jeszcze że żeby osiągnąć wyznaczony parametr przenikania ciepła mojego dachu to za piankę otwartokomórkową miałem wyceny w okolicach  140zł za m2, natomiast wełną ten parametr osiągnąłem za 45zł  /m2 ...... 100zł w kieszeni na jednym metrze to dla mnie sporo!

----------


## Jaco2

[QUOTE=mar1982kaz;5849389]ja nigdy nic złego na pianę nie mówiłem, stwierdzam jedynie fakty, że piana otwartokomórkowa ma te same parametry cieplne co wełna (współczynnik u=0,3-0,4) natomiast koszt jej "zabija"......

Masz rację, zastanawiam się tylko czy ta szczelność nie ma decydującego wpływu na parametry cieplne.. Przy w marę prostych dachach położenie wełny jest banalne ale przy jakichś lukarnach i innych zakamarkach to już trochę gorzej... (niestety moje gdybanie jest nie do zmierzenia).

Pamiętam jak zaledwie kilka lat temu (jest to nawet gdzieś na forum) izolacja budynku na zewnątrz o grubości 5 cm to był standard a 10 to rozpusta :smile: 
a dziś?? wszyscy wiedzą że warto dołożyć kasy i położyć 2x tyle a nawet kupić droższy styropian..
Nie chciałbym później żałować że nie mam piany  :wink:  
cena powoli ale jednak spada, pewnie wełny nie dogoni (bo wtedy wełna by potaniała  :wink:  ) ale dołożenie kilku złotych aby mieć coś lepszego to już inna sprawa. Na pewno teraz pojawia się pytanie czy na pewno lepszego, 
Na obecną chwilę jestem zdania że jednak piana jest trochę lepsza od wełny, ale ta "lepszość" nie jest adekwatna do ceny jaką trzeba zapłacić...

----------


## mar1982kaz

[QUOTE=Jaco2;5850676]


> ja nigdy nic złego na pianę nie mówiłem, stwierdzam jedynie fakty, że piana otwartokomórkowa ma te same parametry cieplne co wełna (współczynnik u=0,3-0,4) natomiast koszt jej "zabija"......
> 
> Masz rację, zastanawiam się tylko czy ta szczelność nie ma decydującego wpływu na parametry cieplne.. Przy w marę prostych dachach położenie wełny jest banalne ale przy jakichś lukarnach i innych zakamarkach to już trochę gorzej... (niestety moje gdybanie jest nie do zmierzenia).
> 
> Pamiętam jak zaledwie kilka lat temu (jest to nawet gdzieś na forum) izolacja budynku na zewnątrz o grubości 5 cm to był standard a 10 to rozpusta
> a dziś?? wszyscy wiedzą że warto dołożyć kasy i położyć 2x tyle a nawet kupić droższy styropian..
> Nie chciałbym później żałować że nie mam piany  
> cena powoli ale jednak spada, pewnie wełny nie dogoni (bo wtedy wełna by potaniała  ) ale dołożenie kilku złotych aby mieć coś lepszego to już inna sprawa. Na pewno teraz pojawia się pytanie czy na pewno lepszego, 
> Na obecną chwilę jestem zdania że jednak piana jest trochę lepsza od wełny, ale ta "lepszość" nie jest adekwatna do ceny jaką trzeba zapłacić...


właśnie o tym piszę!!! o tym jak dany izolator izoluję ( jak bardzo jest ciepły) , decyduje parametr "U" który podają producenci wełny,pianki,styro itd itd.... dla wełny i pianki otwartokom. jest on taki sam. Profesjonalne programy do liczenia  współczynnika przenikania ciepła też bazują na parametrze 'U' i z nich jasno wynika że ciepło które przenika przez pianę jest takie samo jak przez wełnę tzn ucieka go tyle samo!!! gdyby ten parametr nie był tak ważny to po co by go producenci pianek podawali?? Jeśli chodzi o wełnę to nie oszukujmy się - 99% domów jest nią ocieplonych i jakoś nikt nie narzeka, wiele osób ma ją ponad 20-30lat i są zadowolone, natomiast wskaż mi posiadacza 20-30 letnie pianki?? Owszem zawsze znajdzie się ktoś kto ma spieprz...... izolację z wełny i będzie narzekał, tak samo można znaleźć niezadowolonego posiadasza lamborgini, tylko ilu ich jest w stosunku do tych zadowolonych??
'

----------


## Jaco2

[QUOTE=mar1982kaz;5851875]


> właśnie o tym piszę!!! o tym jak dany izolator izoluję ( jak bardzo jest ciepły) , decyduje parametr "U" który podają producenci wełny,pianki,styro itd itd.... dla wełny i pianki otwartokom. jest on taki sam. Profesjonalne programy do liczenia  współczynnika przenikania ciepła też bazują na parametrze 'U' i z nich jasno wynika że ciepło które przenika przez pianę jest takie samo jak przez wełnę tzn ucieka go tyle samo!!! gdyby ten parametr nie był tak ważny to po co by go producenci pianek podawali?? Jeśli chodzi o wełnę to nie oszukujmy się - 99% domów jest nią ocieplonych i jakoś nikt nie narzeka, wiele osób ma ją ponad 20-30lat i są zadowolone, natomiast wskaż mi posiadacza 20-30 letnie pianki?? Owszem zawsze znajdzie się ktoś kto ma spieprz...... izolację z wełny i będzie narzekał, tak samo można znaleźć niezadowolonego posiadasza lamborgini, tylko ilu ich jest w stosunku do tych zadowolonych??
> '


W zupełności się z Tobą zgadzam, ale  :wink:  nie do końca wierzę w to U dla materiałów. Ja większość życia zawodowego spędziłem pracując w "chemii" i nie jednokrotnie widziałem różnego rodzaju badania stabilności, wytrzymałości, trwałości, skuteczności działania różnego rodzaju substancji i te badania są robione w określonych warunkach "warunki laboratoryjne" - nie wiele mają wspólnego z życiem :smile:  po prostu są to idealne warunki stworzone na podstawie średniej, a średnio to koń i jeździec mają po 3 nogi  :big grin: .
Więc jak sobie wyobrażę jak wyznaczają U dla wełny w laboratorium - naprawdę w życiu ona takich parametrów nie osiągnie (np. z powodu braku szczelności, wilgotności itp.) .
Też się zajmuje wyliczanie zwrotów z inwestycji i wszystko zależy jakie "założenia się przyjmie" - tak samo działają te programy przetwarzają jakieś dane.
I właśnie w związku z powyższym wydaje mi się że tu deklarowane U dla pianki jest bardziej realne do uzyskania w życiu niż w przypadku wełny.
Oczywiście to moje przypuszczenie - ale po to jest forum aby o tym podyskutować :wink: 

a 20 - 30 letnie pianki można spotkać w izotermach :smile:  czasem są O-K czasem Z-K. ale są i nie znikają.

----------


## mar1982kaz

też się z tobą zgadzam!!!! tylko dowodów w postaci badań na to że lambda wełny to ściema na razie brak, wątpię w międzynarodowy spisek który wprowadza ludzi w błąd... brak na to dowodów, to samo mogę napisać o lambdzie pianki - jeżeli masz szczelny i prawidłowo wykonany dach to dlaczego ta wełna miałaby nie mieć tej lambdy??  gdyby tak było to dawno już ktoś by to obalił, bo jest to produkt stosowany praktycznie przez wszystkich na całym świecie.....gdyby tak było jak piszesz to wszystkie te audyty energetyczne można by wyrzucić!! to samo dotyczy się programów do  robienia OZC - wszystkie do kosza. 
Jest jeszcze jedno---- skoro ta lambda dla wełny to ściema, a wyniki OZC kłamią to dlaczego jest na tym forum tak dużo osób którym obliczenia w OZC pokryły się z rzeczywistością??

----------


## plusfoto

> gdyby tak było to dawno już ktoś by to obalił, bo jest to produkt stosowany praktycznie przez wszystkich na całym świecie.....


A ktoś tu pisał że jednego budowlańca co wełną chciał u niemców ocieplać to z budowy wyrzucili.

----------


## Jaco2

> też się z tobą zgadzam!!!! tylko dowodów w postaci badań na to że lambda wełny to ściema na razie brak, wątpię w międzynarodowy spisek który wprowadza ludzi w błąd... brak na to dowodów, to samo mogę napisać o lambdzie pianki - jeżeli masz szczelny i prawidłowo wykonany dach to dlaczego ta wełna miałaby nie mieć tej lambdy??  gdyby tak było to dawno już ktoś by to obalił, bo jest to produkt stosowany praktycznie przez wszystkich na całym świecie.....gdyby tak było jak piszesz to wszystkie te audyty energetyczne można by wyrzucić!! to samo dotyczy się programów do  robienia OZC - wszystkie do kosza. 
> Jest jeszcze jedno---- skoro ta lambda dla wełny to ściema, a wyniki OZC kłamią to dlaczego jest na tym forum tak dużo osób którym obliczenia w OZC pokryły się z rzeczywistością??


Absolutnie nie mam na myśli żadnych teorii spiskowych co do współczynnika lambda, po prostu moim zdaniem z ta lambdą jest np. jak ze spalaniem auta w reklamie ta podawana wartość jest możliwa do uzyskania ale pod pewnymi warunkami (stała prędkość, nie pod górkę itd. itp :yes: ) albo z cenami w marketach (telewizory od 999zł) zawsze jest jakieś niedopowiedzenie. i tego w tych wszystkich deklarowanych współczynnikach się boje. Oczywiście dla pianki ten współczynnik jest wyliczany i podawany z tymi samymi zasadami  :wink:  ale jak już było na forum pisane łatwiej go uzyskać bo trudniej to spier...

Najczęściej powtarzane jest że "robiłem sam" ale czy na pewno jest to gwarancja prawidłowego wykonania izolacji - pozostawię to do dyskusji (oczywiście nie zarzucam żadnemu z użytkowników forum braku umiejętności, tak wrzucam kamyczek do dyskusji  :big grin: )

Czy te wszystkie programy to ściema... jakoś to trzeba liczyć a jak życie pokazuje każdy aby przebić się ze swoimi racjami śrubuje te sposoby wyliczania do granic możliwości a czasem prawa.
To jak z tym spalaniem aut. 
Ja osobiście nie wiem jak sprawdzić czy te teoretyczne wyliczenia sprawdzają się w praktyce. Jak to sprawdzić przy tylu różnych izolacjach stosowanych w jednym domu, Czy więcej zyskujemy na podłodze, oknach czy dachu??? To porównanie to średnie zużycie energii przez budynek a jak wcześniej napisałem średnio to koń i jeździec mają po trzy nogi. Wracając do porównania ze spalaniem aut to znam takich co mówili że już fiatem 125 p schodzili do 6L/100km  :big lol: 

Audyty - ciekawy temat, chętnie bym porównał wyniki audytu dla dachu z 30cm wełny i np. 20 cm pianki  :smile:  może ktoś ma taki audyt dla dachu z pianki?

I dodam że nie jestem zwolennikiem pianki, po prostu rozważam wszystkie za i przeciw..

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Audyty - ciekawy temat, chętnie bym porównał wyniki audytu dla dachu z 30cm wełny i np. 20 cm pianki  może ktoś ma taki audyt dla dachu z pianki?
> 
> I dodam że nie jestem zwolennikiem pianki, po prostu rozważam wszystkie za i przeciw..


w necie jest sporo darmowych kalkulatorów i programów do liczenia tego...... proste jak w budowie cepa...... wprowadzasz dane i wychodzi wynik, chyba że chcesz mieć to zrobione mega-profesjonalnie to najlepiej zleć zrobienie OZC i będziesz wiedział ile twój dom "spala" przy danej grubości izolacji. Na szybko licząc to 20cm pianki daje U= 0,2  te 20 cm dobrej pianki to koszt około 60-80zł za m2............ u mnie za 45zł mam U=0,1 czyli 100% cieplej za pół ceny. Zgodzę się z tobą że jeżeli wełna zawilgotnieje to ten współczynnik będzie o wiele gorszy, tylko przypominam że rozmawiamy tu o prawidłowo wykonanym dachu, a nie zrobionym przez partaczy!!! nawet gdyby przyznać ci rację że to deklarowane 'U' to ściema, to o ile procent ściemniają 10-20% to i tak daje mi U=0,12 za 45zł bo gdyby błąd wynosił więcej to dawno każdy by się pokapował, gdyż jest sporo domów gdzie ściany też ocieplone są wełną i w takich wypadkach wszystko wyszło by w błędnych obliczeniach OZC a jakoś tak nie jest.

----------


## מרכבה

Ja pierdziu 
jakie deklarowane U. 
U jest na końcu drogi... lambdy przez grubość mamy opór R a odwrotnością opór R jest U.
Deklarowana przez producenta wartość lambdy jest jaka jest i tak do obliczeń przyjmuje się 
0,05 a nie jakieś inne iności.

----------


## מרכבה

ITB to samo zrobiło z szybami w oknach  :big grin:

----------


## zajac marcowy

Panie Adamie;

Nie poruszył Pan problemu planości materiałów.

typowe piany PUR to B1 s1-s2 czyli zapalne z wydzielaniem gęstego dymu

Wełna to jednak A1 s0 czyli niepalna



I nie jestem od producenta wełny  :smile:

----------


## zajac marcowy

> Możesz rozwinąć.


Ja spróbuję  :smile: 

Wszędzie gdzie występuje róznica temperatur istnieje punkt nazywany punktem rosy, gdzie nastepuje kondensacja ( powstawanie ) wody z pary wodnej.
W przypadku aplikacji PUR na powierzchnie drewniane etc kondensacja występuje w praktyce na styku piany i drewna.
Bez zachowanej wentylacji ( nawet konwekcyjnej zwykłej ) stała obecność skroplin na powierzchni drewna powoduje hydrolizę składników drewna i stopniowy jego rozpad. Mokre drewno to również idealne środowisko do namnażania pleśniawek i grzybów...
Poza tym skropliny nie mając naturalnych żródeł wentylacji ( odparowania ) - skoro od góry termopapy a od dołu piana PUR, wcześniej czy pózniej znajdują sobie ujście,
czesto wiele metrów dalej - i w pionie ( do 5m słupa kapilarnego ) i w poziomie ( nawet kilkanaście metrów.

A póżniej dylemat - skąd ta woda w salonie na parterze na stropie ?!!!!

----------


## מרכבה

Punkt rosy to jest pojęcie szerokie może nie wystąpić wcale.
Zależy od ilości pary wodnej w danej temperaturze i jej ciśnienia cząstkowego do ciśnienia nasycenia.
Stąd też skraplanie może wystąpić przy 20st śmiało przy wilgotności względnej 98% .
Przy równowadze temperatury powierzchni z temperaturą powietrza 99% wilgotności nie powoduje kondensacji ...
jednak jest to tylko teoria zawsze są różnice i tylko oby na plus żeby powierzchnia była cieplejsza np o 1st
to powietrze o temperaturze  1st i 99% wilgotności w tej temperaturze nie wywoła kondensacji na obiekcie o temperaturze 1,1 st  :smile:

----------


## mat3006

> Ja spróbuję 
> 
> Wszędzie gdzie występuje róznica temperatur istnieje punkt nazywany punktem rosy, gdzie nastepuje kondensacja ( powstawanie ) wody z pary wodnej.
> W przypadku aplikacji PUR na powierzchnie drewniane etc kondensacja występuje w praktyce na styku piany i drewna.
> Bez zachowanej wentylacji ( nawet konwekcyjnej zwykłej ) stała obecność skroplin na powierzchni drewna powoduje hydrolizę składników drewna i stopniowy jego rozpad. Mokre drewno to również idealne środowisko do namnażania pleśniawek i grzybów...
> Poza tym skropliny nie mając naturalnych żródeł wentylacji ( odparowania ) - skoro od góry termopapy a od dołu piana PUR, wcześniej czy pózniej znajdują sobie ujście,
> czesto wiele metrów dalej - i w pionie ( do 5m słupa kapilarnego ) i w poziomie ( nawet kilkanaście metrów.
> 
> A póżniej dylemat - skąd ta woda w salonie na parterze na stropie ?!!!!


Pełna zgoda ! Dlatego nie należy stosować na konstrukcje drewniane pianek PUR ZamkniętoKomorowych o dużym oporze dyfuzyjnym. To już chyba było poruszane ? 
Co do wcześniejszego zdania o palności... Należy bacznie sprawdzać piankę pod tym względem... są duże różnice, niestety na niekorzyść dla pianek polskich. Prawdopodobnie ( sprawa długotrwałości stosownych badań do atestów ) na przyszłorocznej Budmie będzie przedstawiona pianka OK o kategorii C ( trudnozapalna ). Już jest stosowana z powodzeniem w innych częściach świata.

----------


## zajac marcowy

Punkt rosy i możliwośc wystąpienia kondensatu należy uwzględniać zawsze !
Nawet przeliczenie przegród w DELPHI jest czystą teorią, zawsze lepiej założyć wystąpienie kondensatu.
Jak mój szanowny przedmówca słusznie zauważył, wystarczy niewielka zmiana róznicy temperatur
Wpływ na to ma również jakośc wykonawcza, na którą mamy jedynie częściowy wpływ.
Nie uwzględnienie choćby mikrowentylacji w opisanym układzie ociepleniowym, to zbyt duże ryzyko dla inwestora i/lub powazne kłopoty zawodowe dla projektanta, kierownika budowy, wykonawcy. 

konkretnie w opisanym przypadku - pełne odeskowanie,od zewnątrz termopapa na podkładzie od wewnątrz piana PUR bezpośrednio na odeskowaniu, ograniczona bocznie krokwiami - konia z rzedem kto zagwarantuje brak kondensacji. Wyliczenia teoretyczne żadnym znanym mi programem profesjonalnym ( WURPFI /DELPHI ), nie uwzględnią nagłych zmian pogodowych zmieniających w sposób raptowny skoki temperatury, wilgotności i ciśnienia pary wod.

pozdrawiam

----------


## מרכבה

> Pełna zgoda ! Dlatego nie należy stosować na konstrukcje drewniane pianek PUR ZamkniętoKomorowych o dużym oporze dyfuzyjnym


dla tego nie należy wpuszczać wilgoci pod "zimne" drewno stąd co blokuje parę wodną i nie puszcza jej świat jest ok.
Para wodna ma być usuwana przez wentylację.
Piana zamknięto komorowa jest lepsza.

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

Mat, liczyłem na odpowiedź na mój post z poprzedniej strony.
Napisz chociaż, czy można wykonać ocieplenie pianką na raty, czyli 10cm plus krokwie teraz, kolejne 10cm za rok?
Czy pianka otwartokomórkowa tworzy naskórek na wzór pianek w puszkach i czy cechuje się on innymi właściwościami?

----------


## zajac marcowy

Czyli wróciliśmy do punktu wyjścia - MUSI być wentylacja przegrody !

A ze względu pepoż zdecydowanie wełna jednak

Piana nakładana z agregatu to zawsze ryzyko wykonawcze w naszych realiach budowlanych, nie chodzi o sam produkt tylko o ludzi aplikujących.
Przy wełnie mam możliwośc sprawdzenia każdej celki wewnątrzkrokwiowej, przy pianie żadnej ( jedynie wizualnie po skończeniu )
Kamera termowizyjna ? Teoretycznie tak - jedynie na wypasionym sprzęcie i w sprzyjających warunkach temperaturowych ( róznica temp ca 6-10 C ), tylko jak to w realiach polskich budów ....  :sad: 
Również mam alergię na tzw oddychające materiały, ale z prostej zasady jednak otwartokomorowa piana i nie na drewno

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

> A ze względu pepoż zdecydowanie wełna jednak


http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post5088580

----------


## Jaco2

konkretnie w opisanym przypadku - pełne odeskowanie,od zewnątrz termopapa na podkładzie od wewnątrz piana PUR bezpośrednio na odeskowaniu, ograniczona bocznie krokwiami - konia z rzedem kto zagwarantuje brak kondensacji. Wyliczenia teoretyczne żadnym znanym mi programem profesjonalnym ( WURPFI /DELPHI ), nie uwzględnią nagłych zmian pogodowych zmieniających w sposób raptowny skoki temperatury, wilgotności i ciśnienia pary wod.

pozdrawiam[/QUOTE]

Połóż bezpośrednio na membranę lub jak już ktoś lubi deskowanie to zamiast papy membranę i piankę i chyba po wilgoci na krokwiach deskach itd.

----------


## zajac marcowy

> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post5088580


przeczytałem uważnie artykuł Pana Strażaka :

ad1.

"Ocieplone pianka na folie, równiez nie spali sie tak szybko poniewaz pianka (zakładam zamkietokomórkowa) moze i sie topi itp jednak stwarza pewna bariere dla ognia i ogranicza czas rozprzestrzeniania sie pozaru a im grubsza warstwa tym proces jest wolnieszy, poza tym jesli pomieszczenie jest szczelne a nagromadzi sie wystarczajaco duzo dymu bez przepalenia warstwy pianki to pozar znajac zycie sam zgasnie z powodu braku tlenu."

Wszystkim polecam znalezienie kawałka piany PUR na jakiejś np budowie, podpalenia jej zapalniczką i wzięcie jednego, jedynego haustu wydziealnego dymu.
Następnie spróbujcie trafic szybkim krokiem w otwarte drzwi stodoły o wymarach ca 6 m2

Nie wiem czy piana ulegine przepaleniu czy nie, wiem tylko że będę oczadziały po 5 sek i nie muszę juz czekać na brak tlenu w pomieszczeniu  :big tongue: 

ad2 "Ocieplone wełna z folia paroizolacyjna, tutaj bariera dla ognia wiadomo bedzie najwieksza, ale no własnie jest jedno ale o którym ludzie zapominaja, za pod GK tez maja folie która spali sie prawdopodobnie na wiekszosci poddasza i oby płomien nie znalazł szczelinki w wełnie bo zajmie sie druga folia paroizolacyjna a wtedy to juz....."

I to szczera prawda, zakładając że jest taki układ ściany a wełna posiada szczeliny po niechlujnym wykonawstwie...

----------


## Jaco2

[/QUOTE]nawet gdyby przyznać ci rację że to deklarowane 'U' to ściema, to o ile procent ściemniają 10-20% to i tak daje mi U=0,12 za 45zł bo gdyby błąd wynosił więcej to dawno każdy by się pokapował, gdyż jest sporo domów gdzie ściany też ocieplone są wełną i w takich wypadkach wszystko wyszło by w błędnych obliczeniach OZC a jakoś tak nie jest.[/QUOTE]

Tu masz rację, nawet jak "naciągać" dane :smile:  to więcej niż o te 20 % raczej nie da rady..
Argument celny.

----------


## Tomek W

> Panie Adamie;
> 
> Nie poruszył Pan problemu planości materiałów.
> 
> typowe piany PUR to B1 s1-s2 czyli zapalne z wydzielaniem gęstego dymu
> 
> Wełna to jednak A1 s0 czyli niepalna
> 
> 
> ...


ja jestem  :wink: 

Wełna skalna to klasa A1 dla której nie bada się już emisji dymu (klasyfikacja s) ani wytwarzania płonących kropli (klasyfikacja d)
por. http://www.rockwool.pl/welna-mineral...akcja-na-ogien 

Mat3006,
Klasa rekacji na ogień C jest słabsza niż wymieniona wyżej B  :smile: 
Prosiłbym również, abyś ustosunkował się do kwestii efektu starzenia, czyli zjawiska pogarszania z czasem właściwości izolacyjnych pianek, związanego z zastępowaniem początkowego gazu przez powietrze, opisanego w normie PN-EN 13165 dla PU (wspomniane już wcześniej)?.

----------


## plusfoto

W łodzi na targach praktycznie była tylko jedna firma z pianką i chyba jak dobrze widziałem jedna z wełną. Powiem szczerze że to co miała do zaoferowania pianka to trochę zwaliło mnie z nóg. Chyba to było ISYAN czy jakoś tak. Ale to była raczej antyreklama. Pierwszy raz miałem takie gówno w ręce. Wata to mało powiedziane.

----------


## מרכבה

> Pełna zgoda ! Dlatego nie należy stosować na konstrukcje drewniane pianek PUR ZamkniętoKomorowych o dużym oporze dyfuzyjnym.


pierdoły niech lepiej para wodna przenika jak głupia przez pianę i dochodzi do drewna niech oddycha.
chyba coś sprzecznego niż nie raz pisałeś teraz przedstawiasz.




> Klasa rekacji na ogień C jest słabsza niż wymieniona wyżej B
> Prosiłbym również, abyś ustosunkował się do kwestii efektu starzenia, czyli zjawiska pogarszania z czasem właściwości izolacyjnych pianek, związanego z zastępowaniem początkowego gazu przez powietrze, opisanego w normie PN-EN 13165 dla PU (wspomniane już wcześniej)?.


 nie może tego zrobić .
Piana jeśli ma mieć cudne właściwości musi być szczelnie zamknięta na dyfuzję gazu jakim została wypełniona.
Inaczej liczy się ją jak wełnę czy styropian.
tj taką lambdę.
Ale zaraz wyskoczy na mnie z swoimi wywodami na temat wełny o gęstości 15kg /m^3 że tam jest swobodna konwekcja chyba nie wie co to jest swobodna konwekcja.

----------


## מרכבה

Piana jeśli nie jest zabezpieczona przed dyfuzją gazu z jej wnętrza jest jak zwykły styropian czy wełna.
i nici z tej lambdy 0,025  :sad:   tak samo jak nikt nie daje wełny o gęstości 15-20kg na m^3

----------


## mat3006

> Kolego *mat3006*, czy udało się już jakieś opracowanie przygotować? Bo zbliża mi się chwila, w której będę musiał zdecydować - piana (teraz przewaga decyzyjna) czy regranulat styro.


Przykro mi ale nie mam jeszcze gotowego. To jest większe zadanie a do tej pory czekam na odpowiedzi wysłane do stosownych urzędów i laboratoriów ( i ponawiane ) ponad 3 tygodnie temu. Twoja decyzja będzie Twoją decyzją , nikogo innego.
Nie mam też czasu na ślęczenie nad tym. Trzeba zarabiać pieniądze a nie przepychać się z izraelskimi czołgami i nie wiadomo w imię czego...

----------


## mat3006

> Piana jeśli nie jest zabezpieczona przed dyfuzją gazu z jej wnętrza jest jak zwykły styropian czy wełna.
> i nici z tej lambdy 0,025   tak samo jak nikt nie daje wełny o gęstości 15-20kg na m^3


Porównaj sobie wreszczcie kilka parametrów a zwłaszcza opory powietrzne a potem zadaj sobie pytanie (i spróbuj szczerze i MĄDRZE odpowiedzieć ) kiedy zachodzi dyfuzja masowa pary wodnej. Potem może jeszcze "pomyśl" na jakiej zasdzie działają termoizolacje klimatyczne to może oświeci...
Jednemu wystarczy pół słowa innemu mało sto razy powtarzać ! Mam wrażenie, prawie pewność, że nick jest emanacją, poziomu odporności na inne niż własne argumenty !
Zauważam, ze na większości wcześniejszych postów ciąży postrzeganie izolacji termicznej i jej pracy przez schemat zjawisk występujących w wełnie. W piance nie wystąpi konwekcja ani swobodna a do wymuszonej potrzebna jest ( w jej przypadku ) bardzo  duża różnica ciśnień.
Metodologia badań izolacyjności wełny stosowana w Polsce jest dla mnie mocno dyskusyjna skoro do tej pory nie jest obligatoryjne badanie  i okreslanie oporu powietrznego wełny.

----------


## מרכבה

wiesz co to jest konwekcja swoboda ? jak sama nazwa wskazuje ... swobodna jest .
jaką swobodę masz bądź co bądź w wełnie ... bliską zeru .



> kiedy zachodzi dyfuzja masowa pary wodnej


 zachodzi  :big tongue: 
wiesz co tak to jest jak ktoś nie ma pojęcia o czym pisze i błądzi a do tego jest super instalatorem ...
przez wełnę nie ma co dyfundować ... tam przelatuje niczym przez powietrze  :big tongue: 
Wełna nie stanowi bariery dyfuzyjnej  :big tongue: 
stos szklanych pręcików  :big tongue:  po prostu przez wełnę prawa wodna przelatuje nie dyfunduje  :big tongue: 



> Metodologia badań izolacyjności wełny stosowana w Polsce jest dla mnie mocno dyskusyjna skoro do tej pory nie jest obligatoryjne badanie i okreslanie oporu powietrznego wełny.


No ale na siłę chcesz dyskredytować wełnę ... gdzie wiadomą rzeczą jest że ... wełna nikłą barierę stanowi dla przepływu powietrza ...
Optimum izolacji wełny to 90kg/m^3

Ale nie pan mądry będzie czepiał się gołej wełny  :big tongue:  
I przytaczał fakty oczywiste i dawno stwierdzone chociażby optimum gęstości ...
Na koniec i tak trzeba mocno i dobrze paro- izolować wełnę ...

----------


## מרכבה

http://www.e-sciany.pl/a/916,plyty-k...ie-od-wewnatrz 
pierdoły ! takie same które chce tu nam gościu wciskać mieszając ... bo nie wszystko co głosi jest złe ...
tylko nagina pod siebie jak może ...
Jak by ktoś wiedział co to opór dyfuzyjny to by w pierdoły nie wierzył tego typu .
Pierwsze można izolować od środka czym się chce ... kwestia doboru wierzchniej warstwy 
np odpowiedniej farby gazoszczelnej ... a tak tu żeby tylko skusić  kreować potrzeby  ...




> Metodologia badań izolacyjności wełny stosowana w Polsce jest dla mnie mocno dyskusyjna skoro do tej pory nie jest obligatoryjne badanie i okreslanie oporu powietrznego wełny.


wiesz idź gadać głupoty gdzie indziej ...
W  Polsce ... tak nagle na świecie jest inaczej tylko polska jest jakaś inna ..
nie dotarło do mnie nic takiego żeby kwestionować lambdę wełny ... 
A już inna sprawa zabudowa w przegrodę ...

----------


## mat3006

> wiesz co to jest konwekcja swoboda ? jak sama nazwa wskazuje ... swobodna jest .
>  jaką swobodę masz bądź co bądź w wełnie ... bliską zeru .





> przez wełnę nie ma co dyfundować ... tam przelatuje niczym przez powietrze 
> Wełna nie stanowi bariery dyfuzyjnej 
> stos szklanych pręcików  po prostu przez wełnę prawa wodna przelatuje nie dyfunduje


 Rozumiem, że wewnętrznej sprzeczności nie zauważa się przez peryskop ? Para wodna sobie przelatuje ale powietrze z ładunkiem kalorycznym ( nota bene niesionym głównie przez parę wodną ) już nie, bo ktoś sobie wbił do łba , że w wełnie nie zachodzi swobodna konwekcja ?!?! Walenie grochem o ścianę !!! To co Pan Jan Skała zademonstrował i "cośtamcośtam" przed chwilą własnoręcznie stwierdził to jest konwekcja której struktura wełny cyt : stos szklanych pręcików... nie przeciwstawia się w najmniejszym stopniu.
Odnośnie migracji na wskroś pary wodnej przez piankę i podnoszonej przez wczesniejsze posty konieczności wentylacji pomiędzy pianką a pełnym deskowaniem/OSB. NIE MA POTRZEBY wykonywania takiej szczeliny. Natrysk prowadzi się bezpośrednio na podłoże drewniane lub drewnopochodne. Nie będę się rozpisywał dlaczego. Po prostu takie sa zalecenia producenta ( Ic ) Być może jak będę miał więcej czasu na hobby za jakie mam udział w tym forum to napiszę. Dla większości która ma wyobraźnie a nie jest zaprogramowania podpowiem tylko , że żeby zaszła migracja na wskroś musi być struktura która do tego dopuszcza oraz gradient ciśnień ( jeżeli mamy powyżej pianki strukturę lub warstwę o b. dużym oporze lub całkowicie nieprzepuszczalną to czy dojdzie do migracji na wskroś ?). Dla uspokojenia dodam, że jeżeli dojdzie do kondensacji to z pianki IC OK skropliny spłyną grawitacyjnie oraz ulegną odparowaniu. Pamiętajcie jeszcze o tym, że stężenie pary wodnej fluktuuje. To co zostanie wchłonięte przez izolację o własciwościach izolacji klimatycznej zostanie z niej powrotnie wyemitowane kiedy poziom pary wodnej w otoczeniu spadnie.

----------


## מרכבה

Chłopie zrozum co to jest konwekcja .
Mylisz pojęcia ... i tyle ..




> la większości która ma wyobraźnie a nie jest zaprogramowania podpowiem tylko , że żeby zaszła migracja na wskroś musi być struktura która do tego dopuszcza oraz gradient ciśnień ( jeżeli mamy powyżej pianki strukturę lub warstwę o b. dużym oporze lub całkowicie nieprzepuszczalną to czy dojdzie do migracji na wskroś ?). Dla uspokojenia dodam, że jeżeli dojdzie do kondensacji to z pianki IC OK skropliny spłyną grawitacyjnie oraz ulegną odparowaniu. Pamiętajcie jeszcze o tym, że stężenie pary wodnej fluktuuje. To co zostanie wchłonięte przez izolację o własciwościach izolacji klimatycznej zostanie z niej powrotnie wyemitowane kiedy poziom pary wodnej w otoczeniu spadnie.


Przedstawiasz prawdy znane ...

Konwekcja swoboda ... nie ma jej tam ... pomyliłeś pojęcie z dyfuzją i sobie opisałeś jak opisałeś ...
ale nie zastanowiłeś się że to jest nazwane co innego ... 
I foszysz się jak paw
A W w znacznej większości się z Tobą zgadzam 
tylko nie myl pojęć ... lub dokładnie opisz co przez to rozumiesz

----------


## mat3006

> Chłopie zrozum co to jest konwekcja .
> Mylisz pojęcia ... i tyle ..
> 
> 
> 
> Przedstawiasz prawdy znane ...
> 
> Konwekcja swoboda ... nie ma jej tam ... pomyliłeś pojęcie z dyfuzją i sobie opisałeś jak opisałeś ...
> ale nie zastanowiłeś się że to jest nazwane co innego ... 
> ...


   No to może inaczej... Jeżeli wełnę wbudowaną w połać dachową, z zastosowaniem szczeliny wentylacyjnej pozbawimy membrany, np. przy pomocy *"tych co ich nie ma"* ( wiem , ze dla niektórych to śmieszne lub niemożliwe ale znam wielu których to nie śmieszy bo ich wiele kosztowało ) to co stanie się z powietrzem ogrzanym od strony ciepłej ( wierzch płyty g/k ) i jak nazwać to zjawisko ? Wspominam o tym ponieważ wielokrotnie widziałem, po odsłonięciu pokrycia dachowego jak i dzięki komu/czemu wyglądać może membrana. Wielokrotnie pisałem, ze nie mam na myśli konwekcji wynoszącej ciepło z powietrzem i parą wodną z wewnątrz dzięki brakowi lub nieszczelności paroizolacji foliowej. W większości przypadków dwukrotne pomalowanie płyt g/k farbą o wyższej zawartości polimerów daje prawie równowoważną paroizolację. Dla strat ciepła powstających dzięki zjawiskom nieokreślonym w trakcie atestacji i okresleniu lambdy, występująch w wełnie ( konwekcja, mostki i przecieki ciepła) nie jest potrzebne powietrze z wewnątrz pomieszczenia. Równie dobrze ogrzeje się na wierzchu płyty gk lub folii pi a potem się uniesie i odda ciepło pod membraną ( przy okazji wyraszając ), lub, jeżeli wiatroizolacji nie będzie albo będzie dziurawa, błyskawicznie opuści wełnę, zabierze do szczeliny wentylacyjnej i pod kalenicą pożegna nasz dach.
 No to jak nazwać to zjawisko ? I drugie pytanie.. czy jest szansa, że podatność na tego typu zjawiska i konkretna wartość została uwzględniona w badaniach lambdy wełny ? Czy zjawisko to i podatność na nie jest funkcją parametru oporu powietrznego izolacji ?

----------


## מרכבה

> Równie dobrze ogrzeje się na wierzchu płyty, folii pi... a potem się uniesie i odda ciepło pod membraną, lub jeżeli jej nie będzie albo będzie dziurawa, zabierze bezpośrednio do szczeliny wentylacyjnej i pod kalenicą pożegna nasz dach.


 uniesie
się ale nie tak gwałtownie ten proces jest właśnie objęty w lambdzie i zależy od gęstości.
Jest powiedział bym marginalny i nie wpływa na dramatycznie na zmianę lambdy ...
Piszę że optimum to 90kg/m^3  

Poruszamy się w granicach od 0,03 do 0,06 współczynnika przewodzenia ciepła ... 
a nie że nagle wełna stanie się jak beton ...
co innego wełna w której nastąpiła kondensacja ... i ile można było do czegoś takiego dopuścić 
poprzez "oddychanie" 

wiesz w kuchni leży nóż to nie znaczy że jesteś zabójcą ...
to samo z wełną to że ktoś spaprał robotę to już nie wina tego co badał wełnę ...
Jest wrażliwa na pewne zjawiska ...

Te wszystkie zjawiska są opisane w FB tom II
jest wykres właśnie lambdy wełny mineralnej w funkcji gęstości ...
Jest napisane ile może się zgromadzić wody pod tynkiem w zależności od jego oporu dyfuzyjnego itp 
co 4,5kg do 9 kg wody to mało na 1m^2 ?

----------


## mat3006

Jestem mile zaskoczony stylem tej wymiany zdań....
Będę jednak nieustępliwy i aby załatwić tę sprawę do końca poproszę o NAZWANE tego zjawiska "po imieniu" ! 
Co do uwzględnienia w lambdzie. Tu mamy daleko idacą różnicę zadań. Ja uważam, że metodyka badań albo w ogóle albo w bardzo małym stopniu uwzględnia podatność na konwekcję i jej wartość. Do tego potrzebna jest znacznie większa niż stosowana w badaniach laboratoryjnych objętość próbek oraz cholernie długi czas badania.  Znaczenie tego zjawiska będzie dynamicznie rosło wobec rosnących grubości izolacji, zwłaszcza z wełny. 
I absolutnie nie jest : 



> Jest powiedział bym marginalny i nie wpływa na dramatycznie na zmianę lambdy ...


przecież:



> wełna nikłą barierę stanowi dla przepływu powietrza ...


Może więcej konsekwencji w postrzeganiu i powiązaniu zjawisk.

 Nabieram przekonania że tylko metoda domów modelowych i badania trwającego minimum 180 dni jest w stanie obiektywnie określić rzeczywistą skuteczność izolacyjną.

 Co do różnicy pomiędzy lambdą deklarowaną a obliczeniową ( taka powinna być wyłącznie stosowana w obliczeniach ! ) to przedział jaki określiłeś ( a zwłaszcza jego górną granicę ) oceniam jako mocno dobrotliwy dla wełny. Ale nic w tym dziwnego skoro z jednej strony w załączniku do normy mamy korektę lambdy ze względu na nieszczelności a jaką wartość powinien projektant wstawić szacunkowo to już nie wiadomo... Cały system normatywów, atestów i badań , w tym pożarowych, jest zadziwiająco korzystny dla wełny, biorąc pod uwagę tak duży rozrzut wartości lambdy i korekt które powinny być uwzględniane.

----------


## mat3006

> jest wykres właśnie lambdy wełny mineralnej w funkcji gęstości ...


A jest w funkcji zawilgocenia ? Ten aspekt również jest całkowicie pomijany przez projektantów. Izolacje projektuje się na lata a te  z reguły przekładają się na wzrastające zawilgocenie wełny.

----------


## מרכבה

Dla wełny? chyba jest zdanie że traci właściwości izolacyjne ...
dla np betonu komórkowego są takie wykresy ...



> A jest w funkcji zawilgocenia ? Ten aspekt również jest całkowicie pomijany przez projektantów.


No zgadza się niestety leśne dziadki żyją i żyć będą ...
Nie zacytuje dokładnie co pisze w FB II ale samo przez się wynika ...
że wełna nie radzi sobie z jakąkolwiek wilgotnością bo posiada prawie zerową wilgotność sorpcyjną.
Co za tym idzie i nie raz pisałem o tym
każda ilość pary wodnej ponad stan jest i pojawia się w formie wody ...




> Izolacje projektuje się na lata a te z reguły przekładają się na wzrastające zawilgocenie wełny.


To jest właśnie to co opisałem ... z tynkiem.

----------


## Tomek W

Mat3006,

Szkoda, że wciąż nie ustosunkowałeś się do moich pytań.
A co do metodologii badań lambdy - to są normy europejskie, a nie tylko polskie.

----------


## vega1

cały wątek tak. Biadolenie o super piance, a jak ktoś coś zapyta o piankę konkretnego, to czasu brak  :big grin: 
W całym wątku mat3006 nie podał nic konkretnego. Chętnie wdaje się w ślepe dyskusje z różnymi użytkownikami, ale rozmowa fachowa mu nie wychodzi  :tongue:

----------


## tomraider

> Chętnie wdaje się w ślepe dyskusje z różnymi użytkownikami, ale rozmowa fachowa mu nie wychodzi


Witam.
Też mam takie wrażenie, jak nie wiadomo o co chodzi to chodzi o pieniądze. Jak bym żył z wykonawstwa ociepleń pianką to przede wszystkim pokazałbym jej zalety a w dopie bym miał wełnę i jej wady. Są proste sposoby, zdjęcia z realizacji ,opinie zadowolonych klientów, wyniki badań kamerą termowizyjna przed i po ociepleniu pianką ( zwłaszcza jak zastępuje wełnę) . Jakoś ta negatywna reklama wełny nie odniosła skutku i na pewno do niczego nie doprowadzi.

----------


## vega1

już nawet nie chodzi o zdjęcia czy zadowolonych klientów. To zawsze można zmontować. Ale nie chodzi o reklamę. 
Chodzi o to, że mat3006 skutecznie tu mieszał i wdawał się w nic nie wnoszące dyskusje do póki nie zaczęła się rzeczowa wymiana z Tomek W

----------


## מרכבה

Co do wełny to bla bla można wyciągać króliki z cylindra.
(napisałem że wełna nie stanowi żadnej bariery przez wiatrem, ale też nie ma w niej ruchu wstępującego nazwanego swobodną konwekcją.)
Ale słoma idzie w sukurs wełnie i ostatecznie obala wszelkie podejrzenia .
dla słomy jest 0,05 wyliczone w Austrii i nikt nie ma interesu naciągać parametry słomy.
http://www.baubiologie.at/

----------


## adam_mk

Nie pisz o słomie tylko o słomo-glino-beli.

Adam M.

----------


## מרכבה

Kostki słomy  :smile:   lub luzem jak tu
http://www.baubiologie.at/europe/aus...ia.html?id=366
Dla tego 
słuszność ma mat3006 jeśli chodzi o paroizolację -
zawilgocenie wełny, to że nie izoluje od wiatru, zbyt dobrze, sama od siebie.
Dla tego nie izoluje na poziomie 0,025 jak piana w szczelnej osłonie tak aby gaz "startowy" nie wyleciał z niej .
tak ma zbliżone właściwości do styropianu.
Piszę że wymiana powietrza za meblami jest utrudniona a co dopiero bądź co bądź w materiale ...
dlaczego za meblami ? a bo właśnie tam można dostrzec to zjawisko 
przez zwiększenie się grzybobrania jeśli są ku temu przesłanki.
gdzie ściana może mieć punkt grzyba 11st to za szafą jest np 15.
Spowodowane mocno utrudnioną wymianą powietrza.

Mikro ruch konwekcyjny w wełnie sobie tam jest ... co właśnie ma wpływ na takie a nie inne parametry.
Stąd lepie izoluje bardziej gęsta wełna bo ma więcej powietrza nieruchomego.
Ale to jest dokładnie wyliczone w funkcji gęstości.
W funkcji wilgoci ...
jeszcze nie przeanalizowałem źródła ...
na teraz z główki napiszę że ... wełna nie chłonie nadmiaru wilgoci i każda ilość skroplonej pary wodnej 
jest tam w postaci "wody" na szklanych pręcikach ... robi się taki miks 
wełniano powietrzno wodny ...
sama woda nie jest tragiczna i przewodnikiem nie jest .
0,56 ma lambdę ... łot taka cegła ...
ale piszę to w przypadku leśnych ludków ... co nie wiedzą co to jest paroizolacja.
Nie wolno przepuszczać przez wełnę tyle pary wodnej co by nastąpiła kondensacja czyli 
średnio poniżej 40% wilgotności przy -5 zew i 20 st w środku  :smile: 
Inaczej skraplanie i lipa efekt domina  :big tongue:  do pewnego stopnia.

----------


## mat3006

> Kostki słomy   lub luzem jak tu
> http://www.baubiologie.at/europe/austria/austria.html?id=366


Bez urazy ale ta lambda luźnej słomy tak wiarygodna jak: 



> U-Wert (Wand):* 0* W/m2k U-Wert (Dach): *0* W/m2k


pochodzi bezpośrednio z zalinkowanej strony  :wink: 



> Mikro ruch konwekcyjny w wełnie sobie tam jest ... co właśnie ma wpływ na takie a nie inne parametry.
>  Stąd lepie izoluje bardziej gęsta wełna bo ma więcej powietrza nieruchomego _( dopisek : w wełnie nie ma takiego, za mały opór struktury)_.
> Ale to jest dokładnie wyliczone w funkcji gęstości.


Wniosek pod kórym się podpisuję wsystkimi kończynami ale wymaga to rozszerzenia, że w przypadku wełny ( jak i innych materiałów izolacyjnych ) jest to funkcja oporu powietrznego który, w przypadku wełny jest związany ( jeżeli mamy spełniony warunek równomieronego rozproszenia włókien) z  gęstością . OPÓR POWIETRZNY struktury jest parametrem kluczowym !!! Przecież gęstsza wełna to na chłopską logikę gorzej, nie ? Więcej kamienia-mniej powietrza....




> sama woda nie jest tragiczna i przewodnikiem nie jest .
> 0,56 ma lambdę ... łot taka cegła ...


 Oj tam, "tylko" dwadzieścia razy gorzej w stosunku do powietrza

Może ktoś się poczuje urażony, że* linkuję* do tak prostego i podstawowego tekstu ale mimo wszystko polecam, zwłaszcza drugą część.

----------


## mat3006

> Mat3006,
> 
> Szkoda, że wciąż nie ustosunkowałeś się do moich pytań.
> A co do metodologii badań lambdy - to są normy europejskie, a nie tylko polskie.


Zapewne przeoczyłem bo nie mam czasu na przeszukiwanie , więc proszę o powtórzenie. Zarazem przypominam, że nie dostałem odpowiedzi na pytania odnośnie lepiszcza stosowanego w wełnie. Powtarzałem kilkakrotnie to pytanie, jak i wcześniejsze.

----------


## mat3006

> Czy to jest ta sama technologia co np. to http://strawbale.pl/technologia/ ?
> Chyba są "cegły" z mieszanki słomy z gliną lub "opaćkiwane" gliną już gotowe ściany z konstrukcji słomy i kantówek.


 Najnowsze co widziałem to torketowanie z urządzeń trójdyszowych. Środkiem rura do narzutu pneumatycznego sieczki słomianej a z dwóch stron z dysz hydraulicznych zaczyn gliniany lub cementowy który "lepiszczuje"  :smile:   Raczej dedykowane do wypełniania konstrukcji typu ryglowego. Interesujące...

----------


## מרכבה

> Bez urazy ale ta lambda luźnej słomy tak wiarygodna jak:


 no troszkę się czepiasz .
czemu nie wiarygodna.
w takim stanie i przy wywołaniu takiej a takiej różnicy temperatur się to bada .
Zwiera przewodzenie, radiację i konwekcję ale nie swobodą ...
swobodna ma miejsce w luźnym powietrzu ...

a skąd można wysnuć wniosek że wsio jest ok po..
oprze przejmowania ciepła 
dla wnętrza ma R 0,13 dla zewnątrz 0,04 i zanika przy prędkości wiatru 
10m/s 
dla tego du pa wołowa i kwadratowa 
można zrobić  z blachy styropianowej kaloryfer jego U będzie 6,9  do U 8 dla aluminium
a między stalą aluminium miedzą nie ma różnicy 
warstewka powietrza blokuje dodawanie ciepła 
i jest zbadana dokładnie !!! i przedstawiona 
stąd stoję że konwekcji swobodnej w wełnie nie ma .
tak samo jak jest wyliczone kiedy ona jest a kiedy nie .
czy kolega to zna ? czy nie ? 
że w szczelinie o grubości 1cm i 10 krotnej wysokości dopiero powstaje konwekcja 
tak mamy do czynienia z przewodzeniem 
a że 1cm powietrza jest nikły to lipa trzeba było by mieć 20 cm takiego stojącego powietrza .

Teraz popatrz na wełnę gdzie tam masz taką przestrzeń aby swobodnie powietrze miało krążyć?
Nie jest idealnie w bezruchu bo to pokazuje wełna 90kg /m^3 że jest optymalna 
tak samo EPS 40kg/m^3 ...
słoma tak samo 90-110 kg 
Ale ciągle poruszamy się w przedziale od 0,025 dla piany w osłonie do 0,095 dla super lekkich betonów komórkowych.

Co innego ruch pary wodnej co było opisane w tych artykułach przez Ciebie wstawionych.
Różnice ciśnień pary wodnej będą i lokują nie jednorodny układ / rozkład jej 
co było tam opisane.
Następne 
Przedmuch powietrza nad warstwą izolacji z wełny o ile dopuścimy do tego 
a musiało by 
Nie być ścian szczytowych i goły strych a wiatr dość swobodnie sobie poczyna .

Z parą wodną tak samo tylko fanatycy oddychających ścian mogą oglądać efekty skraplania się pary wodnej.

----------


## מרכבה

Ja powoli tracę siły na tłumaczenie.
Piszę że się to zawiera w przedziale konkretnym.
Kolega pisze tak jak by wełna miała nagle przewodzić a nie izolować.



> jest to funkcja oporu powietrznego który, w przypadku wełny jest związany ( jeżeli mamy spełniony warunek równomieronego rozproszenia włókien) z gęstością


właśnie z zaburzonym układem włókiem lepie izoluje i jest to stwierdzone.
Wszystkie te parametry konkretnego materiału są stwierdzone ..
przeważnie nie w Polsce już dawno.

----------


## mat3006

> Ja powoli tracę siły na tłumaczenie.
> Piszę że się to zawiera w przedziale konkretnym.
> Kolega pisze tak jak by wełna miała nagle przewodzić a nie izolować.
> 
> właśnie z zaburzonym układem włókiem lepie izoluje i jest to stwierdzone.
> Wszystkie te parametry konkretnego materiału są stwierdzone ..
> przeważnie nie w Polsce już dawno.


Prędzej straciłeś siły na zrozumienie...
Jeżeli piszę o równomiernym rozproszeniu to nie mam na myśli ułożenia. Czy to jest takie trudne do zrozumienia ?. W innym wątku taki jeden "aktywista" nie mógł zrozumieć że Ecofiber pomimo większego zużycia ( gęstości ) gorzej izoluje jeżeli jest aplikowany ręcznie. A wystarczy pojąć, że np. pięć włókiem rozproszonych w jednostce objętości ( równomierne rozproszenie dzięki użyciu odpowiedniego urządzenia) spowoduje znacznie większy opór dla powietrza niż pięć włókien leżących razem, obok siebie w tej samej jednostce. Przekraczało to jego pojmowanie i jedyny wniosek jaki miał ( na podstawie tabeli ) to to że wynika to WYŁĄCZNIE z gęstości. Zero refleksji. Został wyśmiany i słusznie za paradoksalne wnioski.
Jeżeli piszę o równomiernym ROZPROSZENIU to własnie to mam na myśli ! Takie trudne ?
Co do przedziału lambdy dla wełny... Były prowadzone badania wełny zleżałej, zawilgoconej ... itd ? To na jakiej podstawie stwierdzasz że 0,06 jest górną granicą ? 
Co do terminologii. Jednak ponowię prośbę o jednoznaczne nazwanie zjawiska jakie odpowiada za unoszenie się ciepłego powietrza z wełny pozbawionej memebrany.

----------


## מרכבה

> Jeżeli piszę o równomiernym rozproszeniu to nie mam na myśli ułożenia. Czy to jest takie trudne do zrozumienia


 nie to Tiebia przywołałem do tablicy żebyś wyjaśnił co się kryje pod tym pojęciem.
http://www.ornl.gov/sci/buildings/20...papers/046.pdf widzisz piana tez jest rozłożona i dość dawno.
widzisz jakie wartości ? 0,016 lambda ... nawet potem wzrasta przewodność w czasie .
Takimi samymi metodami jest badana wełna mineralna .




> się ciepłego powietrza z wełny pozbawionej memebrany.


 a z wełny ? 
powiadasz  czy w wełnie ? 
Piszę i tłumaczę ale Ty zrozumieć nie możesz że jest jeszcze warstwa powietrza która utrudnia ten ruch  dopiero ruch 10m/s zdmuchuje całkowicie tą warstwę.
dla tego licząc deseczkę drewnianą do jej oporu dolicza się te 0,13 od środka 
i 0,04 od zewnątrz i jest to przeliczony zastępczy opór ciepła tej właśnie warstwy powietrza 
swobodnego na przy powierzchni materiału !
On utrudnia przekazywanie ciepła .
dla tego tworzysz cuda ...
a w materiale takim jak wełna są to mikro zjawiska ..
izolacyjność cieplna 1mm czy to stali czy miedzi czy EPS zależy od oporów przejmowania ciepła .

----------


## מרכבה

to teraz wytłumacz mi cuda o których piszesz .
o ruchach wirowych i o przewodzącej wełnie mineralnej  :big tongue:

----------


## Tomek W

> Zapewne przeoczyłem bo nie mam czasu na przeszukiwanie , więc proszę o powtórzenie. Zarazem przypominam, że nie dostałem odpowiedzi na pytania odnośnie lepiszcza stosowanego w wełnie. Powtarzałem kilkakrotnie to pytanie, jak i wcześniejsze.


Na temat trwałości - czy możesz odnieść się do kwestii efektu starzenia, czyli zjawiska pogarszania z czasem właściwości izolacyjnych pianek, związanego z zastępowaniem początkowego gazu przez powietrze, opisanego w normie PN-EN 13165 dla PU?

Co do lepiszcza - http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post5797255, czyli zgodnie z obowiązującymi przepisami bada się cały wyrób, a nie jego części składowe i parametry i właściwości deklarowane są dla całego produktu. 

Czy coś więcej Cię interesuje?

----------


## מרכבה

Masz i patrz a nie twórz cuda i nie pluj na Polską naukę.

Teraz widzisz co ma wpływ na izolację wełny ?
zbadana jest w poprzek i w  na wskroś.
Ale nie najlepiej huragan konwekcyjny tworzyć w wełnie.

----------


## mat3006

> napisałem że wełna nie stanowi żadnej bariery przez wiatrem, ale też nie ma w niej ruchu wstępującego nazwanego swobodną konwekcją.


chociaż 


> uniesie się ale nie tak gwałtownie





> stos szklanych pręcików  po prostu przez wełnę prawa wodna *przelatuje* nie dyfunduje


*Możesz wreszcie nazwać po imieniu proces o który pytałem ?* Może wesprzyj się po prostu definicją konwekcji swobodnej.
To że jest tam struktura którą, trafnie nazwałeś "stosem szklanych pręcików" to może wpływać ograniczająco ale o wiele za mało aby wyeliminować to zjawisko. 
Może rozwińmy Twoje stwierdzenia:
Zacznijmy od pustki powietrznej. Jak wygląda jej izolacyjność w przypadku przegrody poziomej o grubości np. 30 cm. Następnie;  w jakim stopniu wprowadzanie kolejnych "szklanych pręcików" poprawia jej izolacyjność. Od jakiej ilości "szklanych pręcików" ustaje swobodna konwekcja ? Od czego to zależy ? Odpowiedź jest naprawdę blisko.

----------


## מרכבה

dwa razy mi się złączył post  :sad:

----------


## מרכבה

Swobodna konwekcja ustaje w szczelinach mniejszych jak 10mm przy tym o długości mniejszej jak 10 krotność tej grubości.

30cm powietrza ? 

Niewentylowana warstwa powietrzna (wg PN-EN ISO 6946:1999)

Szerokość warstwy          Lambda
     (m)                  (W/(m·K))
                   kierunek strumienia cieplnego
                          w górę      poziomy        w dół

     0,005     |   0,04545  |   0,04545      |  0,04545
     0,007     |    0,03846  |   0,03846      |  0,03846
     0,01       |    0,06667  |     0,06667     |   0,06667
     0,015    |    0,09375   |    0,0882        |   0,0882
     0,025    |    0,15625   |     0,13889     |    0,13158
     0,05      |    0,3125     |     0,27778      |   0,2381
     0,1        |   0,625        |     0,55556     |    0,4545
     0,3        |   1,875        |      1,66667    |    1,30435

No jakie masz przestrzenie w wełnie ? dużo mniejsze jak te 5mm 
widzisz co się dziej przy 30cm ? normalnie beton.

Jednemu raz tłumaczyłem że coś takiego jest dla tego warstwa powietrza nie izoluje na poziomie 0,025 w/m*k tylko wedle tej tabeli.
A Tobie tłumaczę w drugą stronę że jednak izoluje tak nie inaczej a nie wcale.

Weź do ręki kawałek wełny i zobacz jej strukturę, weź wentylator, a wełnę umieść w kanale i badaj spadek prędkości przepływu o ile będzie jakiś.

----------


## mat3006

> No jakie masz przestrzenie w wełnie ? dużo mniejsze jak te 5mm 
> widzisz co się dziej przy 30cm ? normalnie beton.
> 
>  Weź do ręki kawałek wełny i zobacz jej strukturę, weź wentylator, a wełnę umieść w kanale i badaj spadek prędkości przepływu o ile będzie jakiś.


Powołujesz się na przestrzenie w wełnie. Może podziel się czym są, według Ciebie, wydzielone. Bo ja tam nie dostrzegam żadnego rodzaju, szczelnego separatora wyodrębniającego przestrzeń ( wg. Ciebie poniżej 5 mm ?! ). Najmniejszy wymiar jaki dostrzegam w tym przypadku to 30 cm, a "szklane pręciki" jedynie zaburzają w pewnym stopniu ( im gęstość niższa tym mniejszym ) dzięki lepkości gazu swobodne krążenie powietrza z zawartą parą wodną. 
Widzimy to zupełnie inaczej i tak już chyba pozostanie. Strukturom włóknistym można , dzięki zagęszczaniu, poprawiać opór dla powietrza ale nigdy nie mają szans osiągnąć parametry struktur porowatych w rodzaju pianki OK.

----------


## מרכבה

Zamknięte przestrzenie.
Ale taki stos pręcików szklanych robi taką przestrzeń może nie idealnie zamkniętą ale jest.
Mylisz pojęcia i na siłę gloryfikujesz piankę.
Gdzie otwarto komorowa jest jaka jest, dopiero szczelna osłona przeciw dyfuzji i zstąpienie powietrza 
gazem jakim jest CO2 pozwala na takie parametry.

Proszę nie mieszaj tylko podaj ile wedle Ciebie to jest 



> dzięki lepkości gazu swobodne krążenie powietrza z zawartą parą wodną.


  no dzięki lepkości.
Wełna mineralna ma opór dyfuzyjny bardzo mały taki jak powietrze.

Weź do ręki kawałek wełny i zobacz co tam ma krążyć 
może koc czy kołdrę wymień bo wir powietrza cie na zewnątrz wsie .
Nie potrafisz podać analogi itp

Podaję dane dla słomy to wykpiwasz to bez postaw .... bo twoim nie mniemaniu wiesz najlepiej na świecie.




> Powołujesz się na przestrzenie w wełnie. Może podziel się czym są, według Ciebie, wydzielone. Bo ja tam nie dostrzegam żadnego rodzaju, szczelnego separatora wyodrębniającego przestrzeń


 na ale nie rozumiesz że  
wymiana ciepła odbywa się przez przewodzenie.
widocznie nie.
Dla ciebie wszystko musi być szczelne. bo inaczej to te lambdy są naginane .
Światowy spisek producentów wełny .
ba jeszcze rolnicy ze słomą też no bo jak.

----------


## מרכבה

http://web.byv.kth.se/bphys/reykjavik/pdf/art_080.pdf 
patrz tabelka i 
Air permeability zobacz jakie wartości 
prostopadle i równolegle

----------


## mat3006

> na ale nie rozumiesz że  
> wymiana ciepła odbywa się przez przewodzenie.
>  widocznie nie.


No i wszystko jasne... Zostawiam bez komentarza

----------


## מרכבה

Dużo bardziej przez przewodzenie. niż konwekcję .
a sumaryczne to jest lambda łączna.

Pytam jaką Ty tam widzisz konwekcję ? jaką w wełnie powietrze praktycznie jest nie ruchome.
Weź do ręki i zobacz
co tam się ma poruszać i krążyć ?

----------


## מרכבה

http://www.paroc.pl/knowhow/efektywn...korupa-budynku
poczytaj  widzisz na wykresie sumaryczną lambdę ?

http://web.byv.kth.se/bphys/reykjavik/pdf/art_081.pdf masz artykuł o symulacji CFD 
przepływu powietrza

http://www.ornl.gov/sci/buildings/20...5%20B6/088.pdf

Pytam ostatni raz jaka lambda ma byc wełny aby natrysk pianki był spokojny ?

http://www.google.pl/imgres?q=natura...0&tx=168&ty=74 no popatrz gdzie tam będzie powietrze swobodnie krążyć ? no gdzie ?

no czekam na naukowy dowód

----------


## Jacekss

fajny art ten pierwszy.. dużo tłumaczy
jak widać przy wyznaczaniu lambdy uwzględniono wszystkie znane czynniki  :smile:

----------


## mat3006

> http://www.paroc.pl/knowhow/efektywnosc-energetyczna/projektowanie-budynku/skorupa-budynku
>  poczytaj  widzisz na wykresie sumaryczną lambdę ?


Widzę wykres i liczę, i w żadnym miejscu lambda sumaryczna nie jest sumą składników ( może być niechlustwo grafika ) ale widzę również, że wszędzie wpływ konwekcji jest znacznie większy niż kondukcji czyli przewodnictwa, czyż nie ? To tylko potwierdza, że eliminowanie możliwości przemieszczania powietrza jest kluczowe.




> http://web.byv.kth.se/bphys/reykjavik/pdf/art_081.pdf masz artykuł o symulacji CFD 
> przepływu powietrza


A tutaj to w ogóle nie widzę związku z tematem. Interesujące ale nie tu.

----------


## מרכבה

No tak dla tego wełna święta nie jest .
i ma te swoją lambdę do obliczeń 0,05 i taką przyjmuję.
no to jest 2x gorzej niż 0,025 dla szczelniej pianki .



> Widzę wykres i liczę,


 no ale jak liczysz robisz sumę ?
nie popatrzyłeś że to są składniki i łącznie jest to ujęte w tej czerwonej kresce.

----------


## mat3006

Zaczynam rozumieć, że dochodzi do pewnego rozjazdu terminologicznego. Konwekcja wcale nie musi się wiązać z powstaniem pętli konwekcyjnej. To jest po prostu unoszenie . W określonych niekorzystnych warunkach : mały opór ośrodka wraz z niską relatywnie lepkością gazu, w przestrzeni o określonej geometrii ( idealny przykład : panel ścienny ) i spełnieniu warunków grubości i odpowiedniego wolumenu, odpowiednio długiego czasu i gradientu temperatur ( różnicy ćiśnień wynikających z różnic gęstości ) dojdzie do powstania paskudztwa pod nazwą komórek ( pętli ) konwekcyjnych. 
W skośnym dachu, o którym głównie dyskutujemy będziemy mieli ( o ile zostaną spełnione w części warunki powyżej ) złożenie kilku cyrkulacji powietrza, wynikających głównie z ukształtowania przegrody, gradientu i czasu. Wielkość oporu powietrznego nadal jest kluczowym czynnikiem.
Zalączone artykuły ciekawe ale nie mam za dużo czasu na dyskusję. Zaczyna się gorący okres.

----------


## מרכבה

No 


> Wielkość oporu powietrznego nadal jest kluczowym czynnikiem.


http://www.google.pl/imgres?q=therma...28&tx=81&ty=38


no pewnie że jest  :big tongue:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBVr7kMg370
tam musiało gościowi rękę urwać takie prądy wstępujące były bidula  :big tongue:

----------


## מרכבה

10 lat temu pojęcie paroszczelna odnosiło się do ... samej foli nie jej już zainstalowania.
Sorry ale zszywkach .., mocowanie bez solidnego zaklejenia ... plus folia lekko pisząc hoo .wa 
Tak jak te taśmy niby teflonowe do rury  :big grin:  taki to teflon co się w rozpuszczalniku rozpuszcza ..
Folia to ma być folia a nie badziewie.
Nie raz nie dwa widziałem tylko z foli strzępki ...

----------


## adam_mk

Bieda-domek...
Ale niektórzy takie sobie budują...

Adam M.

----------


## CooleR`ek

Kol kszhu niczym Don Kichot walczy i wyciąga argumenty niczym mag króliki z kapelusza. Za takie obrazki można zawisnąć. Jak się to ma do całego grona elyty i innych magów ? Cały kraj jak długi i szeroki się myli? Czy owe złoto jest pokarmem much? Pytania można zadawać w nieskończoność! Ludzie w cywilizowanych krajach już dawno poszli po rozum do głowy i nie pozwalają aby ktoś robił z nich głupców, ale u nas jakoś ciężko, jak po grudzie i jeszcze będą ci wmawiać że tylko "muchy" mają racje, a miejsce "niemuch" jest na stosie!
Zapewne zaraz zlecą się MUCHY i zaczną swoje bzyczenie ....(no dalej nie krępować się) niech ta masa ignorantów i kapuścianych ...... zacznie swoje wywody, nich pokażą rachunki za CO, ale tylko z aktem chrztu (bez się nie liczy). Szkoda że kol mat3006 wdał się w "jałową" dyskusję, a mógł tak ładnie zatkać gębę muchom
Z bólem serca muszę przyznać że również ja się pomyliłem i zrobiłem z siebie głupca, na szczęście w porę się opamiętałem i potrafię się wrócić parę kroków do tyłu, aby móc nabrać rozpędu i przeskoczyć chwile niemocy i otępienia. Cóż człowiek uczy się całe życie, ale najlepsze efekty nauki są wtedy gdy płacisz WŁASNYMI talarami za swoją głupotę.

Przykro się czyta cały wątek, a mógł być ciekawy


Pozdrawiam

----------


## מרכבה

> Kol kszhu niczym Don Kichot walczy i wyciąga argumenty niczym mag króliki z kapelusza. Za takie obrazki można zawisnąć. Jak się to ma do całego grona elyty i innych magów ? Cały kraj jak długi i szeroki się myli? Czy owe złoto jest pokarmem much? Pytania można zadawać w nieskończoność! Ludzie w cywilizowanych krajach już dawno poszli po rozum do głowy i nie pozwalają aby ktoś robił z nich głupców, ale u nas jakoś ciężko, jak po grudzie i jeszcze będą ci wmawiać że tylko "muchy" mają racje, a miejsce "niemuch" jest na stosie!
> Zapewne zaraz zlecą się MUCHY i zaczną swoje bzyczenie ....(no dalej nie krępować się) niech ta masa ignorantów i kapuścianych ...... zacznie swoje wywody, nich pokażą rachunki za CO, ale tylko z aktem chrztu (bez się nie liczy). Szkoda że kol mat3006 wdał się w "jałową" dyskusję, a mógł tak ładnie zatkać gębę muchom
> Z bólem serca muszę przyznać że również ja się pomyliłem i zrobiłem z siebie głupca, na szczęście w porę się opamiętałem i potrafię się wrócić parę kroków do tyłu, aby móc nabrać rozpędu i przeskoczyć chwile niemocy i otępienia. Cóż człowiek uczy się całe życie, ale najlepsze efekty nauki są wtedy gdy płacisz WŁASNYMI talarami za swoją głupotę.
> 
> Przykro się czyta cały wątek, a mógł być ciekawy


 na szczęście gorzkie żale się kończą za mniej jak tydzień.
Jak ktoś nie potrafi zrobić paroizolacji ... 
sam kszhu dawał tą folię ... i nie pomoże że ma styropian czy piankę  ja przy krokwiach będzie 1mm szczeliny to 
tworzy się mostek dyfuzyjny i krokiew będzie gnić ... 
Sam podał co go czeka z folią .
a ty jak nie masz czegoś do ciekawego do zaoferowania to słuchaj ...

----------


## מרכבה

A no ok  :smile: 
Dobry przykład z tą wełną, obrońcą nie jestem wełny .
Takie dramaty jak na przytoczonych zdjęciach będą się dziać.
1mm szczeliny na długości 1m i w tydzień 3 L wody się skropli.. 
Dla tego nie że się nie uda z paroizolacją to jest podstawa bytu przy izolacji z wełny.
A jak ktoś wierzy w oddychanie wełny to niech się nią utuli i oddycha  :big tongue: 
Ma swoje zalety cena jest tańsza jak pianka ...
I jak ktoś wie jak robi się paroizolację to nie widzę powodów aby wełny nie dać .

----------


## Crisiano

Zdjęcia powyżej pokazują jaki był standard budowy kilkanaście lat temu. Dzisiaj świadomość inwestorów (przynajmniej młodszego pokolenia)  jest większa więc i domy będą mieć mniej błędów.
Strych przeważnie robił jako suszarnia więc wilgoć była bardzo wysoka i siała spustoszenie w ociepleniu. Dzisiaj izolacje robi się rzetelniej, a przynajmniej  u tych świadomych inwestorów oraz zapewnia właściwą wentylację w pralni lub zaopatruje się w suszarkę.

----------


## מרכבה

problem tkwi w tym że ..
Zaczynam pisać fachowo to burzą się że pisz prościej.
Napiszę prościej to dziury w całym poszukują.  I czasem to jest walka z chłopkami roztropkami.
Nie kuma co to jest dyfuzja pary wodnej,
Drugi co to jest konwekcja i szuka jej tam gdzie jej nie ma ... lub jest znikoma.
Ale instalatorzy czegokolwiek zauważyłem że są arcy mądrzy i powiedzieć im coś od razu obraza jego super majestatycznej wiedzy.
I tryskanie drogą co bądź pianką co ma parametry EPS'a 
Dla tego stawiam na połączenie właśnie jednego i drugiego jak by się ktoś pytał.
A gdzie trzeba dam i wełnę.
A nie że będzie mi tu kolo jakieś wywody paranaukowe robił.
Bo wedle niego tak jest a my mamy mu przyklasnąć

----------


## Tomek W

Z tego co widzę to wełna szklana, czyż nie?  :smile:

----------


## vega1

szklana ma takie tendencje do zanikania?

----------


## מרכבה

> wykonawcy tacy jak mat3006 muszą bić pianę bo żyją z strzyżenia baranów, tak więc nie czekaj, zatkaj nam usta, zamów sobie mat3006 do swojego domku z pełną jego usługą, udowodnij w praktyce jaki z ciebie świadomy inwestor


 :wave:  :jaw drop:  jakoś nic powiedział na mój przykład konwekcji wedle jego teorii to powinna ręka odpaść od prądu konwekcyjnego - przez ten palnik oczywiście  :big tongue: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBVr7kMg370 ręke urwało normalnie  :big tongue:

----------


## מרכבה

No to jak palnik nie mógł się przedmuchać przez bądź co bądź niezbyt grubą warstwę wełny to 
jest empiryczny dowód obalający teorię pana pianeczki  :smile: 
Dlatego pisałem że w wełnie konwekcji nie ma ... takiej jak występuje w wolnym powietrzu.
Można było by ją nazwać mirkokownekcją... co najwyżej ...

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Może zlitujecie się nade mną i powiecie, czy pod krokwie dawać styro? Pomiędzy wełna na sznurkach. Styro przyklejony do krowi i dodatkowo jakieś kołki do krowi, by mi to na głowę nie spadło.
Wszystko zaciągnięte tylko siatką i cienkim klejem. Nie chcę się bawić w wełnę, wieszaki, kartongipsy, siatki, szpachlowanie.
Na tynk jakaś farba nieprzepuszczająca wilgoci.
Na pianki mnie nie stać  :sad:

----------


## מרכבה

Ale i tak musisz przy krokwiach piankować.
Dwa między krokwie to raz a nad krokwiami dwa co byś mostków nie miał.
Zaciągniesz to potem klejem, wtopisz siatkę, zrobisz jeszcze jedną warstwę i 
farba gazoszczelna .

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Ty chcesz to wewnątrz robić? Życzę powodzenia jeśli marzysz, że na samych krokwiach przymocujesz styro, równo to zaciągniesz siatką z klejem i nie będzie to się giąć i pracować


W DB widziałem takie rozwiązanie.

----------


## adam_mk

Przyjdzie wiatr. Dmuchnie na połać.
Więźba się ugnie i wróci (bo drewniana).
Karton-gipsy, styropiany i podobne się pokruszą, bo muszą.

Adam M.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Przyjdzie wiatr. Dmuchnie na połać.
> Więźba się ugnie i wróci (bo drewniana).
> Karton-gipsy, styropiany i podobne się pokruszą, bo muszą.
> 
> Adam M.


Zgadzam się.
A może zrobić deskowanie podkrokwiowe?
Usztywnię wieżbę (dach), nakleję styro, pokołkuję, trzpienie z kołków zagłębię na 10cm(planuję 15cm styro) na to zaślepki ze styro.
Potem siatka na tynku i farba paroszczelna.
Na zmianę projektu za późno. Trzeba coś pokombinować z uszczelnieniem tego dziadostwa  :smile: 
Najlepsza by była farba trwale elastyczna. Ale takie to chyba tylko mazie czarne na zewnątrz.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Adam raczej pisze, że strych to nie mieszkanie... i trudno się z tym nie zgodzić (znam z doświadczenia).


A co mam w podpisie? Jego słowa...
Niestety ma racje,

----------


## מרכבה

> A może zrobić deskowanie podkrokwiowe?


 a deski za free będą z powietrza  :big tongue:

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> a deski za free będą z powietrza


Z szałunków mam na połowę. Reszta niestety z tartaku.
Potrzebuję w sumie 85m2.

----------


## adam_mk

Ale tego kawałka domu nie da się usztywnić...
Więźbę ze stali trzeba by zrobić...

Ten kawałek domu MUSI pracować.

Adam M.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Ale tego kawałka domu nie da się usztywnić...
> Więźbę ze stali trzeba by zrobić...
> 
> Ten kawałek domu MUSI pracować.
> 
> Adam M.


Kartongipsy nie pracują?

----------


## מרכבה

> Kartongipsy nie pracują?


 GK jak pracują to wiemy co się dziej .. przecież  :smile: 
aby deskowanie choć trochę spełniało rolę usztywnienia to 
należało by przybijać deski na jodełkę

----------


## duss

Postanowilem sie dolaczyc do dylematu piana vs welna. (buduje domek niskoenergetyczny, silka24 + 25styro0,031, okna w scianach 0,7-0,9, dachowe 0,8 itd)


Ilu spotykam budowlancow/budujacych to pytam ich o zdanie i dalej "glupi" jestem. Moja pierwsza wizja wygladala tak, ze chce 15cm welny 0,033 miedzy krokwie + dodatkowo 15 pod krokwie). Do pokrycia mam 320 m2 (daje to 320 x 43zl = 14k + praca moich pracowników + dopilnowanie ich aby to zrobili dobrze bo robiliby to 1szy raz).

Jak rozmawialem z znajomym , ktory robi piany to proponowal mi otwartokomorkowa 25cm grubosci za ok 90zl, czyli za 320x90zl=29k mam fajny szczelny dach, tylko cena mnie troche dobija ;( - ale wiem , ze musi to tyle kosztowac i bedzie szczelne itd ( jakos bardzo do mnie przemawia fakt, ze piana fajnie uszczelnia wszelkie zakamarki).

Teraz jak to PL zaczalem kombinowac, aby zastosowac polaczenie 2ch techologii. Pomyslalem aby dac miedzy krokwie 15cm piany (fajnie uszczelnilaby caly dach + zakamarki) + nastepnie samemu zamontowac welne o grubosci 15-20 cm 0,033 - chyba bylby to "zloty srodek"...ale czy warto tak kombinowac? ;(

----------


## מרכבה

> aby zastosowac polaczenie 2ch techologii. Pomyslalem aby dac miedzy krokwie 15cm piany (fajnie uszczelnilaby caly dach + zakamarki)


tak i sobie w tedy na robisz bidy ... ponieważ na styku piana wełna już od około 45% wilgotności względnej przy 20 st...
jest skromny początek skraplania pary wodnej ...
Wena gęsta nie jakiś badziew w 2x warstwach i pod nią folia paroizo z alu i spokojnie obleci ... 
piana otwarto komurkowa ma wartości jak dla EPS'a białego ...

----------


## lotnik

> To tylko przykład - kilka aktualnych zdjęć wełny po 12 latach.
> Folia paroszczelna odpada, tak samo jak sznurki, wełna jeden zwis, miejscami już przegnita, szpary przy krokwiach na dłoń, krokwie podnite. Tak to izolowało, że na foli paroszczelnej od wewnątrz pojawił się szron.
> Gwarancja na wykonanie 10 lat, f-ma swojego czasu pierwsza liga.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To jest  szklana (a nie skalna) wełna więc sie nie dziw.
Z pianą będzie jeszcze  gorzej.

----------


## lotnik

Welna skalna jest hydrofobowa, szklana nie.
Wełna skalna ma taki układ włokien który nie pozwala na tak znaczne osiadanie jak szklanej.

----------


## adam_mk

Udowodnij, proszę, swe twierdzenia!

Bazalt, z którego robią wełnę "skalną" jest cięższy od szkła!
Nie słyszałem, nie widziałem i nie spotkałem takiego bazaltu, co się go zwilżyć nie da....

O sztywności decyduje sam materiał a nie układ jego włókien...

Adam M.

----------


## vega1

no to teraz już nic nie wiemy  :big grin:

----------


## adam_mk

Dlaczego?

Co jest jeszcze niejasne w tych sposobach ocieplania tego namiotu stawianego na murowanym parterze?

Adam M.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Co jest jeszcze niejasne w tych sposobach ocieplania tego namiotu stawianego na murowanym parterze?
> 
> Adam M.


Czemu nie użyłeś tego wyrażenia ze dwa lata temu?
Piwnicę zrobiłbym na mieszkalną, a strych na graciarnie.
Tera to po ptokach  :sad:

----------


## adam_mk

E tam...
Drobny remont i będzie!

Adam M.

----------


## vega1

> Dlaczego?
> 
> Co jest jeszcze niejasne w tych sposobach ocieplania tego namiotu stawianego na murowanym parterze?
> 
> Adam M.


niejasne, bo najpierw piszą tak: 


> Z tego co widzę to wełna szklana, czyż nie?





> To jest  szklana (a nie skalna) wełna więc sie nie dziw.
> Z pianą będzie jeszcze  gorzej.


a później Ty piszesz tak:



> Udowodnij, proszę, swe twierdzenia!
> 
> Bazalt, z którego robią wełnę "skalną" jest cięższy od szkła!
> Nie słyszałem, nie widziałem i nie spotkałem takiego bazaltu, co się go zwilżyć nie da....
> 
> O sztywności decyduje sam materiał a nie układ jego włókien...
> 
> Adam M.


może zaczekam jeszcze aż pan Tomasz W coś dopisze i rozwieje część tych wątpliwości.

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

Pan Tomasz napisze tobie że wata produkowana przez firmę w której jest zatrudniony jest zaje...ta i jej osiadanie i woda się nie ima.
Czego innego się spodziewasz?

Adam, napisz mi proszę czy, twoim zdaniem, pianka otwartokomórkowa aplikowana na dach odeskowany, wymaga zastosowania wentylacji pomiędzy pianką a deskowaniem? Teoretycy twierdzą że tak, praktycy że nie, a ja nie potrafię wyrobić sobie stanowiska.

----------


## מרכבה

> ie spotkałem takiego bazaltu, co się go zwilżyć nie da....


 ale wełna mineralna czy szklana ma 0,03 % możliwości wchłonięcia para wodnej ...
reszta się wytrąca w postaci wody.
Optimum izolacyjność wełna osiąga przy 90kg/m^3 "gęstości"
Takie "wełny" co osiadają nie zależnie z czego są zrobione to ... puch nie wełna ...




> Teoretycy twierdzą że tak, praktycy że nie


 praktycy czyli piano trzepy ...
jak masz papę na wierzchu to trzeba pustkę i koniec !! 
Para wodna to nie jest woda tylko gaz ... i każdą dziurą się przepcha ... i nie ma znaczenia czy piana czy nie  :big tongue:

----------


## vega1

> Pan Tomasz napisze tobie że wata produkowana przez firmę w której jest zatrudniony jest zaje...ta i jej osiadanie i woda się nie ima.
> Czego innego się spodziewasz?


bardziej liczę na wyjaśnienie dokładnych różnic między wełną szklaną a mineralną.

----------


## adam_mk

Pomęcz kawałek szkła i kawałek bazaltu - to zyskasz wiedzę, której szukasz.
Wsadź je w jaki lepsiejszy piecyk i poobserwój.
Temperatura mięknięcia szkła to około 800stC a bazaltu 3000.
Nitka szklana jest elastyczna a bazaltowa sztywna i i krucha.
Obie są zwilżalne, ale nie nasiąkają.
To znaczy, że ani szkło ani bazalt wodą nie nasiąka.
WATA, z czego by nie była, może zgromadzić pomiędzy nitkami ocean wody.
szklanka waty + szklanka wody = szklanka mokrej waty
NIC się nie wyleje!

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

"Adam, napisz mi proszę czy, twoim zdaniem..."

Opisali tu na sto sposobów i często biorąc się za łby, że pianka otwartokomórkowa posiada zdolność przepuszczania pary wodnej, ale w bardzo ograniczonym zakresie i bardzo wolno.
Położona na drewnie powoduje, ze WOLNIUTKO następuje wyrównanie się wilgotności takiego układu.
To bardzo korzystne.
Przez TAKĄ piankę woda może się przesączać, gdyby pokrycie papowe było dziurawe.
Załatanie dziury spowoduje, ze ten układ wyschnie po jakimś czasie.

Wata jest przewiewna jak wata...
Pianka jest przewiewna ze dwa rzędy wielkości mniej!
Dla mnie - wata jest ZA przewiewna, jako termoizolacja.

Adam M.

----------


## מרכבה

> Wata jest przewiewna jak wata...
> Pianka jest przewiewna ze dwa rzędy wielkości mniej!
> Dla mnie - wata jest ZA przewiewna, jako termoizolacja.


 toś nie badał empirycznie "waty" 
weź na rękę i po chuchaj  :big tongue:  i sprawdź czy coś dociera do ręki  :big tongue: 
Fakt piana jest szczelniejsza ... tylko droga jak pieron ... a izolacja zgoła taka sama  :big tongue: 
Przy wełnie dochodzi jeszcze paroizolacja ... a w budynku dobrze izolowanym grzechem jest dawać GK nie badając szczelności takiego budynku ...
Piszę raz jeszcze ...czyste przewodzenie jakiegokolwiek materiału zaczyna się przy 10m/s "wiatru" ruchy powietrza jak zwał tak zwał ...

Wiatroizolacja wystarczy plus pokrycie dachowe lub elewacja dla tego qrfa przestańcie tworzyć jakiś spisek wełniany ...
bo już wełna w poprzek i na wskroś została przebadana  :big tongue: 
Nie skreślam pianki ... mnie to zwisa jaki materiał ...
tylko vqrfia mnie szukanie na siłę jakiś cudów ... na kiju .

----------


## adam_mk

Wata to wata.
Inaczej nie będzie.
Nie raz i niejedną watę w rękach trzymałem.
Do takich i podobnych - włącznie!
http://www.rath.com.pl/katalog,alsitra-altra/
(to tylko przykład)
Wiem jak działa jako termoizolator.
Zwykle - tak sobie...
Ma zaletę: jest tania.

Adam M.

----------


## מרכבה

> Zwykle - tak sobie...
> Ma zaletę: jest tania.


 Właśnie wełna jest tania ... a słoma prawie darmowa ... 
Ostatnio w łapach miałem areogel i nanogel  .. między szybami wypełnienia 2,5-3cm i współczynnik przenikania ciepłą U 0,3 !
i transmisja energii słonecznej 65 % !! oraz brak zaglądania przez sąsiadów co się dzieje  :big tongue: 
Opisane w muratorze marcowym jak by ktoś chciał przez jednego gościa z PRz .
http://allegro.pl/welna-mineralna-ro...141822248.html 
do mnie to przemawia cena  :smile:  
40kg na m^3 przyzwoicie.

----------


## adam_mk

"tylko vqrfia mnie szukanie na siłę jakiś cudów ... na kiju . "
To nie szukaj!
Owiń się tą tanią wełną i odpuść "wynalazki"
Będzie "jak u wszystkich"

Adam M.

----------


## מרכבה

> http://www.rath.com.pl/katalog,alsitra-altra/


 pewnie Cię ubodło że może oto chodziło ?
nie. to bardzo ciekawa strona dziękuje  :smile: 
Mnie chodzi o wynalazki na siłę typu folia bombelkowa czy jak .




> Owiń się tą tanią wełną i odpuść "wynalazki"
> Będzie "jak u wszystkich"


 ale czemu ma być jak u wszystkich ?

----------


## adam_mk

Sam piszesz, ze cierpliwości do szukania rozwiązania - jak z namiotu watą krytego dom zrobić - nie masz...

Adam M.

----------


## vega1

w Leroy jest wełna teraz po 7zł. za metr2 gr.15cm. Taniej ocieplić się już nie da panowie  :smile: 
Nawet gdyby jej dać pół metra to wychodzi 2x taniej od pianki...

----------


## מרכבה

> sam piszesz, ze cierpliwości do szukania rozwiązania - jak z namiotu watą krytego dom zrobić - nie masz...





> jak z namiotu watą krytego dom zrobić


 u mnie to wypełnienie przestrzeni między ramami drewnianymi .
I stąd mam przybytek rozwiązań.
W wełnę elewacyjną pod tynk na pewno bym się nie pchał.
Ale jak wspomniałem mam pełną dowolność.
Myślę nad rozwiązaniem z EPS grafitowym a na styk z konstrukcją piana .
Dla czego? bo każdą mysią kiszkę zapcham pianą ...
A co do myszy hmmm lekki strach jest wypełniać szkielet EPS'em  tylko że one nie lubią ultra dźwięków  :big grin:

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Właśnie wełna jest tania ... a słoma prawie darmowa ...


Rozwiń temat.
Słomę mogę mieć za grosze, jak to wygląda w praktyce?
Jest lepsza od wełny? Może nawet od ekofibru?
Proszę o więcej info.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Słoma słomie nierówna. Z jakiego zboża?
Jaka słoma? Jak mocno sprasowana?

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Może zaszaleć z tą słomą? Dać jedną warstwę, poniżej folia i kartongipsy?
W tradycyjnej stodole układana przy zewnętrznych deskach jest zawsze sucha. Prawie zawsze, wysycha w mgnieniu oka. Jedynym widzialnym minusem, jest zmiana jej koloru i pewnie smaku dla zjadających ją zwierzaków.

----------


## מרכבה

> pewnie smaku dla zjadających ją zwierzaków.


 widzisz ? musisz otwierać umysł i pomyśleć tak
Że nie masz bardziej zbitego materiału jak słoma ... a raczej kostka słomy .
Pomyśl że w EPS czy wełnie mysz ma dużo więcej pola manewru .
Widziałem gniazdo mysz zrobione w wacie szklanej ... nie wełnie delikatnej tylko wacie która miała czasem nie włókna tylko igły ...
Miałem koło 10lat w starym domu izolowaną ścianę kostkami słomy ... całkowity brak jakiejkolwiek obecności gryzoni .
Wiem podświadomość będzie Cię jeszcze męczyć ... jak i mnie męczyła .. ale sobie przemyślałem sprawę ...
i mogę stwierdzić że słoma w kostce o gęstości 90-110 kg/m^3 jest najbardziej odporna na myszy itp.

----------


## herakles

wrrrrrrróććć SŁOMA się PALI jak gupia!!! Nie odważyłbym się jej dać na dach! Proponuje kupić sobie za grosze duży rulon i podpalić. A co do ocieplania to całkiem niezła.

----------


## jer

A tak czytam i czytam i pytanie mam bo nigdzie odpowiedzi nie moge znaleźć. 
Jaki jest opór dyfuzyjny (przepuszczalność pary wodnej) i chłonność wody dla wełny ?????

----------


## מרכבה

http://www.baubiologie.at/download/zertifikate/b2.html 
http://www.baubiologie.at/download/zertifikate/F90.html
tylko wełna jest nie palna potem jest słoma w kostkach i zbita  
a gdzieś daleko EPS i pianki .

----------


## mar1982kaz

> w Leroy jest wełna teraz po 7zł. za metr2 gr.15cm. Taniej ocieplić się już nie da panowie 
> Nawet gdyby jej dać pół metra to wychodzi 2x taniej od pianki...


czyli w tej cenie można mieć albo 15cm wełny...albo 2cm piany otwartokom....albo 1cm piany zamkniętokom......Lub jak kto woli bardziej obrazowo to mając do dyspozycji 30zł na m2 ocieplenia mamy - 50cm wełny......lub 7cm pianki otwartokom. - ----  ciekawe w którym przypadku będzie cieplej??

----------


## מרכבה

> i chłonność wody dla wełny ?????


 chłonność co przez to rozumiesz ?
bo wełna nie wchłania nawet grama wody ... 
wszystko spływa po "stosie" pręcików jakim jest wełna mineralna i nie jest wstanie 
niczego zatrzymać w sobie jak np włókna celulozowe ... do 20% wilgotności sorpcyjnej bez szkody dla izolacji .
wełna ma 0,3% ... czyli nic ... 
http://www.grupasilikaty.pl/leksykon...ary_wodnej.php ni 1  czyli wartość dla warstwy powietrza .

----------


## jer

> czyli w tej cenie można mieć albo 15cm wełny...albo 2cm piany otwartokom....albo 1cm piany zamkniętokom......Lub jak kto woli bardziej obrazowo to mając do dyspozycji 30zł na m2 ocieplenia mamy - 50cm wełny......lub 7cm pianki otwartokom. - ----  ciekawe w którym przypadku będzie cieplej??


Bierzesz przy wełnie bierzesz pod uwagę sam materiał , a gdzie robocizna ?? folie, sznurki? jak chcesz 50 cm to trzeba dodatkowo stelaże opuszczać, podkonstrukcje robić?? Przelicz teraz i pomyśl że i tak masz największe G... na rynku.

Tym tropem idąc to kiedys sie wogóle nie ocieplało i ludzie żyli wystarcze jeszcze ze dwa piece dorzucić parenascie grzejników i też będzie ciepło.

----------


## jer

> chłonność co przez to rozumiesz ?
> bo wełna nie wchłania nawet grama wody ... 
> wszystko spływa po "stosie" pręcików jakim jest wełna mineralna .


 To może ide złym tropem chodzi mi o to że jak wrzucimy wełne do wody to pójdzie na dno a później jej wysuszenie graniczy z cudem. 
Inaczej testując biorąc pojemnik z wodą, kładziemy na nią wełny i całośc na grzejnik (ważymy wełne przed) jak woda odparuje ważymy i co wełna jest duzo cięższa czyli wilgoć w niej została.
Dlatego sie tak upiera bo moim zdaniem sucha izolacja jest ważniejsza od tego czy lambda jest 0,036 czy 0,038.

----------


## vega1

> Bierzesz przy wełnie bierzesz pod uwagę sam materiał , a gdzie robocizna ?? folie, sznurki? jak chcesz 50 cm to trzeba dodatkowo stelaże opuszczać, podkonstrukcje robić?? Przelicz teraz i pomyśl że i tak masz największe G... na rynku.
> 
> Tym tropem idąc to kiedys sie wogóle nie ocieplało i ludzie żyli wystarcze jeszcze ze dwa piece dorzucić parenascie grzejników i też będzie ciepło.


ten trop jest zły i nie ma nic do rzeczy.

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Bierzesz przy wełnie bierzesz pod uwagę sam materiał , a gdzie robocizna ?? folie, sznurki? jak chcesz 50 cm to trzeba dodatkowo stelaże opuszczać, podkonstrukcje robić?? Przelicz teraz i pomyśl że i tak masz największe G... na rynku.
> 
> Tym tropem idąc to kiedys sie wogóle nie ocieplało i ludzie żyli wystarcze jeszcze ze dwa piece dorzucić parenascie grzejników i też będzie ciepło.


a sprawdzałeś ile kosztuje wciśnięcie wełny między krokwie i drugą warstwę między stelaż oraz przyklejenie paroizolacji???? Reszta prac czyli to co najbardziej czasochłonne jest takie same jak przy piance,  ja samą wełnę układałem u siebie dwa dni pomagała mi przy tym jedna osoba......cała reszta czyli - stelaż kartongipsy szpachlowanie itd itp zajęło nam około 3-4 tygodni!!! Wełnę mam jedną z najcieplejszych i najdroższych na rynku a i tak wyszło cenowo 3 razy taniej niż pianą........ a propo taniej wełny za 7zł za m2 to ma ona niewiele gorszy współczynnik przenikania ciepła niż piana otwartokom, nie polecam jej zakupu bo widziałem ją i jest to typowa "watówka" natomiast na pewno nie polecam piany jako ocieplenie bo gdy  bliżej przyjrzysz  się jej parametrom cieplnym podanym przez producenta to zobaczysz że są takie same co wełny, w  moim przypadku chcąc uzyskać parametr przenikania ciepła dla dachu na poziomie U=0,1 na pianę miałem wyceny 12-14tys natomiast za wełnę dałem 3700zł+folia paroizolacyjna - 300zł   razem - 4000zł powiedzmy że  zatrudniłem dwie osoby na dwa dni (tyle mi zajęło) żeby mi tą wełnę włożyli i dałem im za to 1000zł (250zł dniówki na łebka)  Razem - 5000zł..........nie stać mnie żeby dokładać prawie 10.000zł za ten sam parametr ale gdyby pianka była w cenie wełny to bym ją użył bez wachania.

----------


## מרכבה

> o może ide złym tropem chodzi mi o to że jak wrzucimy wełne do wody to pójdzie na dno a później jej wysuszenie graniczy z cudem. 
> Inaczej testując biorąc pojemnik z wodą, kładziemy na nią wełny i całośc na grzejnik (ważymy wełne przed) jak woda odparuje ważymy i co wełna jest duzo cięższa czyli wilgoć w niej została.
> Dlatego sie tak upiera bo moim zdaniem sucha izolacja jest ważniejsza od tego czy lambda jest 0,036 czy 0,038.


Dobrze prawisz  :smile:  o wchłanianie trzymanie wody... jest jak gąbka tego ukryć się nie da.
Szczególnie pod tynkami na elewacji ... bez bariery gazoszczelnej od środka 
ładne ilości się tam kondesnują w zależności od oporu dyfuzyjnego tynku .
A że tynk jest zaraz przy stronie zewnętrznej plus temperatura wełny która rośnie w kierunku wnętrza .
A w kierunku zewnętrzny spada jej temperatura co za tym idzie każda blokada tego przepływu po stronie "zimnej" skutkuje kondensacją
i to w sporych ilościach . 
nawet do 9kg wody na m^2 9 przez co wełna zupełnie traci swojej właściwości izolacyjne ...
I od strony zewnętrznej musi mieć swobodny odpływ gazu w postaci pary wodnej .
A od środka kurek zmniejszający ilość tego gazu .
Bo opór dyfuzyjny wełny jest tożsamy z oporem dyfuzyjnym powietrza . tak powietrze też ma opór dyfuzyjny i do niego odnoszą się pozostałe wartości 
jak dla BK  silikatów itp wełny, eps 'a  pianki itp ...

Podsumowując 
Gaz w postaci pary wodnej przechodzi przez przegrodę i wełna o określonej temperaturze jest w stanie przepuścić tyle to a tyle tej pary wodnej ...
co da się wyliczyć w każdym punkcie ... 
Na początku mamy dwie równoległe linie określające ten strumień gazu - pary wodnej 
zaczyna wchodzić w wełnę i 
jak jest go w sam raz to zmieści się w oczku lejka tworzonego przez spadek temperatury w wełnie ...
jak będzie za dużo to przetnie linia tego lejka linię ilości pary wodnej dyfundującej przez przegrodę 
a co ponadto to już jest woda.
A w konsekwencji efekt będzie narastał bo spadnie izolacyjność wełny i zacieśni ten lejek jeszcze bardziej .
A rozmiar końcówki tego lejka jest zależy co może go przytkać 
typu tynk / farba / papa itp  i im niższa temperatura tym gardziel lejka będzie się kurczyć i tym niej możemy puścić w przegrodę tego gazu.
Po to daje się paroizolację .

----------


## kitesurf

No dobrze - a jak byśmy dali najpierw piankę otwartokomórkową ( żeby nie pekała podczas ruchów krokwii ) a na nią dać cienką warstwę zamkniętokomórkowej - żeby była w 100% szczelna, a co za tym idzie szczelny dach. Czy takie połączenie pianki otwarto- z pianka zamkniętokomórkową jest możliwe i czy ewentualny przepływ H2O poprzez piankę otwartokomórkową nie zostanie zatrzymany przez zakmniętokomórkową. Tzn w mikroprzerwie - (na łączeniu pianek ) między piankami - czy tutaj nie bedzie się zbierała wilgoć z czasem. Jak to ugryźć?

----------


## mar1982kaz

> No dobrze - a jak byśmy dali najpierw piankę otwartokomórkową ( żeby nie pekała podczas ruchów krokwii ) a na nią dać cienką warstwę zamkniętokomórkowej - żeby była w 100% szczelna, a co za tym idzie szczelny dach. Czy takie połączenie pianki otwarto- z pianka zamkniętokomórkową jest możliwe i czy ewentualny przepływ H2O poprzez piankę otwartokomórkową nie zostanie zatrzymany przez zakmniętokomórkową. Tzn w mikroprzerwie - (na łączeniu pianek ) między piankami - czy tutaj nie bedzie się zbierała wilgoć z czasem. Jak to ugryźć?


już było o tym!! sposób jak najbardziej prawidłowy pod warunkiem że nie ma pełnego deskowania z papą, tylko membrana....inaczej wilgoć z więźby nie będzie miała gdzie wyjść i drewno zbutwieje. Dodatkowy minus to fakt że piana zamkniętokom. to koszt okolo 8-10zł za 1cm czyli dwa razy tyle co otwartokom.

----------


## mar1982kaz

w ogóle to co na przykład gdy ktoś pryśnie pianę na mokre drewno?? przecież obserwując u mnie z krokwi 20cm na 8cm  zrobiły się 19,5cm na 7,5cm.......gdybym prysnął pianką zaraz po  zrobieniu dachu to miałbym niezłe mostki term.

----------


## מרכבה

> już było o tym!! sposób jak najbardziej prawidłowy pod warunkiem że nie ma pełnego deskowania z papą, tylko membrana....inaczej wilgoć z więźby nie będzie miała gdzie wyjść i drewno zbutwieje


 racja ... papa jak by nie było jest paroizolację ...

Dodatkowy minus to fakt że piana zamkniętokom. to koszt okolo 8-10zł za 1cm czyli dwa razy tyle co otwartokom. 
a może by wytrysnąć nią na wełnę zamiast foli  :big grin: 
to taki luźny pomysł bez czepiania się o szczegóły bo ich nie znam tylko zapodałem  :smile:

----------


## jer

מרכבה Dzieki za wyczerpujaca odpowiedź
CO do łączenia pianek otwarto i zamknietokomórkowych. Jestem przeciwnikiem . 
Pianki róznią się znacząco gęstością OK 8-10 kg/m3 ZK 30-35 kg/m3
jesi popatrzymy w  aprobaty to widac jak jest ze stabilnoscia wymiarową, OK 0,1-0,6%, ZK 3-5% czyli będą inaczej pracowac i na łaczeniu moga się rozwarstwiać???
Wogóle zastosowanie ZK na mieszkalny budynek i konstrukcję drewnaianą do mnie nie przemawia....

----------


## jer

> w ogóle to co na przykład gdy ktoś pryśnie pianę na mokre drewno?? przecież obserwując u mnie z krokwi 20cm na 8cm  zrobiły się 19,5cm na 7,5cm.......gdybym prysnął pianką zaraz po  zrobieniu dachu to miałbym niezłe mostki term.


Dlatego OK czyli paroprzepuszczalna i nie biorąca wody, Ale przy piankach z tego co widze też nie ma co generalizować.
Jak na razie znalazłem Icynene,Demilaca,Polychem, Tecnopol,Prodex, Lapolla/Honter, 
I różnice są dosyć znaczne...

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Dlatego OK czyli paroprzepuszczalna i nie biorąca wody, Ale przy piankach z tego co widze też nie ma co generalizować.
> Jak na razie znalazłem Icynene,Demilaca,Polychem, Tecnopol,Prodex, Lapolla/Honter, 
> I różnice są dosyć znaczne...


a co ze zmianą rozmiarów więźby podczas schnięcia (kurczenie się)... przecież piana pozostanie bez zmian a między nią a krokwią wytworzy się około 0,5cm szczelina.....drewno schnie około 2 lata, nie kardy tyle czeka.

----------


## jer

No własnie moim zdaniem masz takie niebezpieczeństwo przy ZK albo wełnie ale przy pianki OK wygladaja na elastyczne i powinny pracować....
Zresztą drewno nie ma stałej wilgotności w lecie bedzie suchsze a na jesień będzie bardziej wilgotne wszystko zależy w jaka wilgotnośc otoczenia jest.

----------


## mar1982kaz

> No własnie moim zdaniem masz takie niebezpieczeństwo przy ZK albo wełnie ale przy pianki OK wygladaja na elastyczne i powinny pracować....
> Zresztą drewno nie ma stałej wilgotności w lecie bedzie suchsze a na jesień będzie bardziej wilgotne wszystko zależy w jaka wilgotnośc otoczenia jest.


dlatego wełne kładzie się na tzw wcisk tzn. że jak między krokwiami jest 80cm to docinasz  na 82-83, ten sposób gwarantuje że gdy więźba schnie i się kurczy to wełna cały czas dokładnie do niej dolega, a propo piany.... to miałem kawałek piany OK w rękach i uwierz mi że nawet o milimetr się nie da jej rozprężyć/rozciągnąć , piana po zastygnięciu nie zmieni już swojej objętości, otwartokomórkowa jest elastyczna (nie pęka w mrozy tak jak ZK) ale gdy krokiem skurczy się podczas schnięcia to szczeliny  zostaną,

----------


## jer

Masz rację, Przy wełnie tez trzeba pamietac żeby z 2-3 dni przed włożeniem poleżała roziwnięta, Muszę zgłębić temat :big tongue:

----------


## Drzewolinio

Witam, zwracam się z prośbą o dobre rady :smile: 
Mam do ocieplenia dach przedwojennego domu nad poddaszem użytkowym ok 65m2, spadek ok 10 stopni, kopertowy 4spadowy, pełne deskowanie, od góry papa również do wymiany, belki 14x10cm. Byłem zdecydowany na wełnę ale kiedy odmierzyłem ile zabierze z wysokości a pomieszczenia są niskie to zacząłem rozglądać się za rozwiązaniami alternatywnymi. 
Jeżeli ktoś ma pomysł na efektywne ocieplenie które nie obniży drastycznie pomieszczeń to będę wdzięczny.

----------


## lotnik

> Pomęcz kawałek szkła i kawałek bazaltu - to zyskasz wiedzę, której szukasz.
> Wsadź je w jaki lepsiejszy piecyk i poobserwój.
> Temperatura mięknięcia szkła to około 800stC a bazaltu 3000.
> Nitka szklana jest elastyczna a bazaltowa sztywna i i krucha.
> Obie są zwilżalne, ale nie nasiąkają.
> To znaczy, że ani szkło ani bazalt wodą nie nasiąka.
> WATA, z czego by nie była, może zgromadzić pomiędzy nitkami ocean wody.
> szklanka waty + szklanka wody = szklanka mokrej waty
> NIC się nie wyleje!
> ...


Ludzie nie słuchajcie tych bzdur co wypisuje tu najlepszy doradca na forum.
Poprostu wezcie sobie kawalek welny szklanej obojetnie jakiego producenta i wlejcie kubek wody,lub pod kran ją. Potem to samo z welną skalną, a nastepnie obie probki połozyć gdzies i sprawdzac jak szybko,schną i jak sie zachowują. Najlepiej jeszcze probki wazyc przed i po zamoczeniu.


Wtedy bedzie wiadomo jakie bzdury pisze ten najlepszy doradca na forum.
A... I jeszcze jedno bazal nie wytrzyma 3000 stopni tylko,polowe tego

----------


## herakles

> Ludzie nie słuchajcie tych bzdur co wypisuje tu najlepszy doradca na forum.
> Poprostu wezcie sobie kawalek welny szklanej obojetnie jakiego producenta i wlejcie kubek wody,lub pod kran ją. Potem to samo z welną skalną, a nastepnie obie probki połozyć gdzies i sprawdzac jak szybko,schną i jak sie zachowują. Najlepiej jeszcze probki wazyc przed i po zamoczeniu.
> 
> 
> Wtedy bedzie wiadomo jakie bzdury pisze ten najlepszy doradca na forum.
> A... I jeszcze jedno bazal nie wytrzyma 3000 stopni tylko,polowe tego


 :big lol: 

Tylko proszę suszcie to w foliowej reklamówce!!!

----------


## lotnik

Heraklesie najpoerw sprawdz , potem pisz.
Skoro masz u siebie z obu stron paroizolację i szczelną podbitkę to susz w reklemowce.

Czytaj ze zrozumieniem , tym sposobek ktory opisalem mozesz poznac roznice miedzy hydrofobowoscia welny skalnej i szklanej.

----------


## herakles

Niech będzie!!! Suszcie na folii przykryte deską a na tym papą! Najlepiej na mrozie i cały czas nań chuchając.

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Niech będzie!!! Suszcie na folii przykryte deską a na tym papą! Najlepiej na mrozie i cały czas nań chuchając.


Co ty za bzdury wypisujesz!!!! między deskami  a wełną musi być szczelina wentylacyjna!!!! Widziałeś  kiedyś żeby podczas mrozu było wilgotno???? w zimę jest  najbardziej suche powietrze, wilgoc widoczna jest tylko pod postacią śniegu, i co ma do tego tzw chuchanie??  od tego jest paroizolacja żeby wilgoć którą produkujemy nie wchodziła w wełnę, proste jak budowa cepa!! Narzekacie na wełnę a w praktyce na 100 budowanych domów 99 ją ma i jakoś nie widać fali krytyki, oczywiście wszystko można spiep...... podstawowymi błędami są - niedbały montaż paroizolacji, oraz brak drożnej szczeliny wentylacyjnej.

----------


## herakles

> podstawowymi błędami są - niedbały montaż paroizolacji, oraz brak drożnej szczeliny wentylacyjnej.


Będzie Pan Zadowolony!

----------


## mat3006

> a propo piany.... to miałem kawałek piany OK w rękach i uwierz mi że nawet o milimetr się nie da jej rozprężyć/rozciągnąć , piana po zastygnięciu nie zmieni już swojej objętości, otwartokomórkowa jest elastyczna (nie pęka w mrozy tak jak ZK) ale gdy krokiem skurczy się podczas schnięcia to szczeliny  zostaną,


Witam,
 Co do posiadania kawałka pianki w ręce przez kolegę to nie wątpię ale reszta jest po prostu nieprawdą. Pozostaje mi mieć nadzieję, że jest to wyłącznie niewiedza.  Kreowanie pseudo-wiedzy jest, w miarę, bezpieczne jeżeli jest neutralne. I nie ma co prosić o uwierzenie, tym bardziej, że jest to nieprawda. Coraz częściej mam wrażenie , że kolega, przede wszystkim, chce przekonać samego siebie, że wybierając wełnę, podjął dobrą decyzję.
 Przeprowadziłem stosunkowo prosty test właściwości w kierunku rozciągania otwartokomorowej pianki ICYNENE LD-C-50 ( nie mam zamiaru wypowiadać się na temat innych ). W tym celu został wykonany fragment szkieletu ( 3 pola ) o wysokości 2,40 m ( przekroje mogłyby być większe, bo podczas rozciągania dochodziło do wygięcia środkiem, tak silna jest przyczepność pianki do powierzchni desek ) z nieheblowanych desek 4x12 cm, o rozstawie osiowym 80 cm. W celu uniknięcia wpływu membrany , natryśnięto piankę o grubości 12 cm, w środkowe pole, na tkaninę polipropylenową którą po tygodniu usunięto.
   Uwolniono od wpływu pianki dolną i górą częśc pola testowego. Test był prowadzony w pozycji poziomej. Szkielet ułożono na czterech beczkach, w układzie jak dla dachu, oznakowano miejsca pomiarowe ( odległość pomiedzy punktami pomiarowymi, w środku pola, dla właściwego testu wynosiła 78,3 cm, na stykach desek szkieletu oraz podwalinowej i oczepowej zaznaczone zostały "zbieżki". Na oba końce uwolnionej ( wykęcono wkręty montażowe ) "krokwi" założone zostały taśmy transportowe z kołowrotkiem. Synchronicznie skracane powiększało odległość pomiędzy krokwią odciąganą a nieruchomą. Po przekroczeniu odległości pomiarowej 79,4 ( +1,1 cm) dało się usłyszeć, podczas skracania taśm, "szum" miejscowo odkształacanej pianki. Nie wystąpiły pęknięcia ani odspojenia od powierzchni bocznej desek. Po osiągnięciu 80,1 ( +1,80 cm) wystąpiło pęknięcie naskórka pianki o szerokości 1 mm i głębokości 5 mm, umiejscowione dużo bliżej w kierunku końca. Końce krokiewki były wtedy przesunięte o ponad 3,0 cm. Zatem można przyjąć , że w tym miejscu odkształcenie wyniosło ok. 2,4 cm ( przypominam, że szerokość pola pomiarowego pianki wynosiła 76 cm ). Do końca testu który w tym momencie przerwano nie wystąpiło odspojenie pianki od bocznej powierzchni desek. Tam gdzie pianka została usunięta ( góra i dół ) wystąpiły pęknięcia kiedy rozciągnięcie w tych miejscach grubo przekroczyło 3 cm.
Wnioski pozostawiam do wyciągnięcia ale proszę już nie uciekać się do konfabulacji.

----------


## mat3006

> Witam, zwracam się z prośbą o dobre rady
> Mam do ocieplenia dach przedwojennego domu nad poddaszem użytkowym ok 65m2, spadek ok 10 stopni, kopertowy 4spadowy, pełne deskowanie, od góry papa również do wymiany, belki 14x10cm. Byłem zdecydowany na wełnę ale kiedy odmierzyłem ile zabierze z wysokości a pomieszczenia są niskie to zacząłem rozglądać się za rozwiązaniami alternatywnymi. 
> Jeżeli ktoś ma pomysł na efektywne ocieplenie które nie obniży drastycznie pomieszczeń to będę wdzięczny.


Witam,
 Rozwiązaniem które polecam, w takim przypadku, z pełnym przekonaniem jest natryskowa pianka otwartokomorowa. Wybierz ofertę wiodących pod względem jakości surowca wykonawców. Polecam kanadyjską. Dobrze zeby mieli dobry sprzęt i doświadczenie. Chcesz mieć zrobione solidnie i trwale ? To cena nie może być na pierwszym miejscu. Już mamy "tanie" autostrady....
 A pianki daj 20-22 cm i Pan Będzie Naprawdę Zadowolony Zimą i Latem  :smile:

----------


## herakles

Słuchajcie silnym argumentem jest to, że wata jest TANIA. Więc może by w jakiejś materii zastanowić się nad połączeniem obu materiałów,  waty i piany.

Czyli tak, wata między krokwie. Na to jakie dechy coby nie wypadła, wcale nie pełne. Na to otwartokomórkowa, na to zamknięto komórkowa. Co wy na to? Pierwsze 15-20cm ocieplenia robimy tanio, dalej drogo i szczelnie.

----------


## mat3006

> Słuchajcie silnym argumentem jest to, że wata jest TANIA. Więc może by w jakiejś materii zastanowić się nad połączeniem obu materiałów,  waty i piany.
> 
> Czyli tak, wata między krokwie. Na to jakie dechy coby nie wypadła, wcale nie pełne. Na to otwartokomórkowa, na to zamknięto komórkowa. Co wy na to? Pierwsze 15-20cm ocieplenia robimy tanio, dalej drogo i szczelnie.


A na to wszystko zasmażka !

Bez urazy  :smile: 

A wata tania... i będzie tańsza... Można i ze dwa metry upakować.

----------


## PepeŚrubokręcik

Witam. Zaintrygowało mnie parę wypowiedzi. 
Mam na poddaszu ( Pełne deskowanie ) Piankę Zamknięto komórkową. Na drugim Obiekcie  Otwarto Komórkową   :smile: . 
Wykonywały mi usługę 2 różne firmy. Bo tak wyszło. 
Po 1. Pianka ma prawo pęknąć lub skurczyć się na obiektach bardzo nagrzanych, wiem bo sam widziałem.  Tutaj już nie wnikałem dalej w temat. 
Aczkolwiek wykonawca przyjechał , poprawił i od 3 lat wszystko gra. 
Miałem wełnę i powiem krótko...... Nie mam ochoty do niej nigdy wracać  :smile: . 
Zanim człowiek wybierze Piankę proszę dokładnie weryfikować co mówi nam ( lub napisał ). Tezy że drewno nie oddycha i gnije pod Zamknięto Komórkową można między bajki wsadzić. Jest pełno literatury o impregnacji drewna i przyczynach gnicia. Nawet wiedza z szkoły podstawowej i średniej plus zdrowy rozsadek nie pozwolą nam w to dawać wiary. 
Jako zaletę miękkiej podam cenę, bo taniej wychodzi , lecz nie mamy takiej dobrej izolacji cieplnej.  I NIC SIĘ NIE SKRAPLA NA PIANCE na miłość boską
. A jak się skrapla komuś to niech przyczyn szuka w wentylacji.  
Czasem czytam o tym że dach pracuje. ha... gdyby tak było to by żadna pianka się nie nadawała. To są tak minimalne wahania że 1 i 2 pianka nie ulega uszkodzeniom , nie mam pojęcia więc kto taką bujdę na resorach wymyślił.
 Obawy przed degradacją pod wpływem promieni Uv to kolejny powód  mojego zaskoczenia. O ile słońce na nią nie pada to kompletnie nic się z nią nie dzieje . Miękka zaś nie nasiąka wcale jak gąbka. 
Modna ekologia hmmmm..... każda pianka truje podczas reakcji.... więc nie jeść jej wtedy i nie wdychać . Potem są zupełnie obojętne. Do tego Pianka czy wełna ma się nie degradować kiedy jest już na swoim miejscu . Nie chciał bym mieć izolacji tak ekologicznej że by mi wyparowała  :big grin:  . 
Jeśli ktoś ma zamiar się izolować , proszę się nie dawać lobbingowi tutaj .. Zadzwonić do paru firm , obejrzeć próbki pianek . Ja np Podpalałem je i obserwowałem jak reaguję podczas kontaktu z ogniem . 
A nie które argumenty brać na zdrowy rozsądek. Nie mieszkamy w ciepłych krajach. Jeśli kogoś stać niech izoluje się najlepiej jak się da.  Bo potem ma się św spokój.

----------


## PepeŚrubokręcik

A czy ja gdzieś napisałem że ktoś ma w tej sprawie dzwonić do mnie ????? Zacytuj zanim wysuniesz hipotezę. Nie prowadzę takiej działalności. 
Namawiam by dzwonić i się dopytywać w wielu firmach bo na forum, można napisać szmery bajery wyglądające na prawdę. A zarejestrowałem się bo szukam czegoś i tak wyszło. W ten temat zagłębiałem i się , jeśli jestem z czegoś zadowolony to chwalę . 
Nie podaje zaś konkretnej firmy która mi wykonywała usługę , bo sądzę że forum jest do dyskusji a nie kryptoreklamy.

----------


## מרכבה

> Rozwiązaniem które polecam, w takim przypadku, z pełnym przekonaniem jest natryskowa pianka otwartokomorowa.


czyli styropian EPS biały w cenie 2x tyle co EPS grafitowy  :big tongue:  cała prawda  :smile: 

ja normalnie huragan ! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZlcRxMbjAvs ręce urywa od konwekcji 
Pozdrawiam Pana Profesora z WAN'u

----------


## PepeŚrubokręcik

hmmm.... taki pomysł na dach dać 5cm piany zamknięto komórkowej o wysokiej gęstości . . .  a na deski od spodu otwartą 15-20 cm . 
Czy np: zamkniętą tylko od spodu do 15cm . ( Dach pokryty papą ) ??? Znajomy  rozważa parę koncepcji. 
Może ktoś robił tak jak napisałem na początku ??

----------


## מרכבה

> Cała prawda to nie dać się dymać - moja o-k piana stoi już pod domem i czeka na natrysk jeszcze w tym tygodniu (w końcu święto pracy), ~100zł/m3 dla λ=0,035.


 ciesze się że Ty się cieszysz  :smile: 
Dla mnie lipa jest przestawianie wyników dla wełny o gęstości objętościowej 9kg/m^3 lub 15kg/m^3 jak  optimum izolacyjności osiąga przy 90kg/m^3 to samo można z każdym materiałem zrobić ... podać wybiórczo coś.
Najlepiej na niektórych stronach od pianki zero konkretów tylko ludowe frazesy ...
Mnie przekonywać do pianki nie trzeba bo nie neguję żadnego materiału do izolacji ...

----------


## herakles

Nie myślicie, że wełnę należałoby dać między krokwie, a na to zamknięto komórkową piankę już wcale nie za grubo. Czy koszt takiego rozwiązania nie byłby optymalny? Przecież wełna sobie idealnie poradzi z ocieplaniem jeśli się ją pianką uszczelni od wewnątrz.

----------


## PepeŚrubokręcik

Nie bardzo mogę sobie wyobrazić wełny otryskanej pianką  :big grin: . To znaczy widzę to w wyobraźni ale nie przekonywuje mnie to. 
Po co mam wklejać tabele. Skoro są one na stronach ?? i jasno z nich wynika jakie ma optymalne opory cieplne wełna a jakie pianka. 
No jasne jak dam stronę to wtedy będzie reklama.  I można będzie uprawiać pieniactwo jak na forum politycznym. 
A do tego nie zanegowałem wełny. . Lecz dla mnie jest poprostu gorszym materiałem . zarówno na papierze jak i w życiu codziennym  :smile: . A jakie chcesz zdjęcie ?? wełny po 5 latach wyglądającej po wyjęciu jakby ją ktoś przeżuł i wypluł ??

----------


## herakles

wełna między krokwie na to jakaś deska albo pół co powiedzmy pół metra i na to pianka.

----------


## PepeŚrubokręcik

Pianka na deski wydaje się rozsądnym pomysłem , Albo deski na to pianka i dopiero wełna. Choć domyslam się  że robienie przekładania wełny nie jest tutaj wygodnym pomysłem . 
 ..

----------


## zbiq

Witam, 

Potrzebuję szybkiej porady: czy przy pełnym deskowaniu oraz użyciu piany PUR lepiej użyć papę czy membranę na deski ?
Z góry dziękuję za wszystkie odp.
PZDR

----------


## zbiq

> A jak to po kolei od dołu ma wyglądać?
> Piana pod deskami a na nich membrana/papa? Przed czym ta powłoka ma chronić? Co na niej? Łaty i dachówki/blacha? 
> No i jaka piana?


Dom z poddaszem użytkowym.
piana pod deskami na nich właśnie nie wiem co papa czy membrana ?
dach pokryty dachówką cementową 

jak waszym zdaniem najlepiej wykonać takie poddasze ?

----------


## zbiq

> Jak dachówka szczelna to żadnej. Wiem, że się na to nie zgodzisz więc membrana - niech się wietrzy. Pod papą zawsze widziałem tylko zgniliznę.


 a tak z innej beczki : rozumiem, że jak pod deskę wełna to raczej w kierunku papy ?

----------


## mat3006

Witam,
A ile Kolega miał metrów i jak grubo ? Jaki sprzęt ?

----------


## mat3006

> Pianę pryska się bardzo łatwo, jak podlewanie trawnika, ale trzeba się nagimnastykować i jest gorąco więc to ciężka praca.
> Jasno się wyraziłem?
> 
> .


To ciężka praca. Zwłaszcza w upały. Po własnych doświadczeniach nie lepiej powierzyć to specjalistom ?

----------


## rafostry

kszhu - a gdzie mozna pożyczyć sprzęt do natrysku? Bo byłbym zainteresowany

----------


## miloszenko

> Od tych co pożyczają  Ja mam znajomego ze sprzętem - najłatwiejsze rozwiązanie.


W jakims eko programie pokazywali w USA taki zestaw 2 kompresorow wielkosci baniaczkow 5 litrowych i z tego natryskiwali pianke.

Nic nie wiem na temat jej parametrow ale pewnie ktos to "tam" siedzi moze bylby w stanie podlapac technologii wtedy moznaby nie mowie cale domy ale jakies uzupelnienia czy wrazliwe miejsca tryskach za grosze...

Cos takiego:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2nADZ...2FAB5715756E66

----------


## miloszenko

> Dostępne jest to u nas, cena 3-4.000zł. To nie kompresorki a skompresowane komponenty, w sumie ~12kg produktu. Obłęd jakiś!


To na ile m2 jakiej grubosci to starcza?

Ktos ostatnio robil jakas piane? Jakie sa teraz ceny i za co?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## vega1

pewnie piszecie o tym: http://allegro.pl/izolacja-termiczna...492889578.html

nie chcę nikogo urazić, ale trzeba być chyba niespełna rozumu, lub co gorsza umysłowo chorym, aby to kupić w tak gargantuicznej cenie. Żeby nie wiem ile doliczyć za robociznę, to tak drogiego natrysku w całym kraju nie znajdziecie z usługą. A co dopiero samemu się babrać z tym w tej cenie...

----------


## mat3006

> W jakims eko programie pokazywali w USA taki zestaw 2 kompresorow wielkosci baniaczkow 5 litrowych i z tego natryskiwali pianke.
> 
> Nic nie wiem na temat jej parametrow ale pewnie ktos to "tam" siedzi moze bylby w stanie podlapac technologii wtedy moznaby nie mowie cale domy ale jakies uzupelnienia czy wrazliwe miejsca tryskach za grosze...
> 
> Cos takiego:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2nADZL8olrg&list=PL882FAB5715756E66


Z tego co wiem to na razie żaden z takich zestawów nie ma dopuszczenia do stosowania w Europie ze względu na zastosowane tam gazy. Zaznaczam, że mogę się mylić, być moze już taki , spełniający europejskie normy produkt już wypuszczono.
 Jakiś czas temu rozpoznawałem nawet ten konkretny produkt pod kątem importu.  Niestety w tym przypadku dokładnie tak jest. Zapytajcie o europejskie aprobaty. 
 BTW. Cena w przeliczeniu na m3 jest z kosmosu !!!

----------


## mat3006

> O-K są od 10kg/m3 a Z-K do 50kg/m3. Ceny oscylują wokół 2,5-3€/kg. Ceny rynkowe masz w ofertach - wylicz ile żąda się za robociznę.


      Kolega zapomina, że sprzęt miał z tzw. Księzyca a nie musiał go kupić, serwisować (qrewsko droga zabawa: np. zestaw kilku uszczelek na poziomie 100-200 E )  i amortyzować. Za robociznę zapewne Kolega też nie policzył sobie podatku i ZUS-u. Prąd to pewnie od sąsiada (uwaga ! żart), a koszty logistyczne i ogólne to już w ogóle nie istnieją ? A po robocie Kolega oczywiście profesjonalnie wyczyścił wszystkie niezbedne elementy i przygotował do następnego natrysku, z zastosowaniem specjalistycznych smarów i płynów ? Przeciętnie na jeden dzień natrysku przypada jeden-dwa ( a czasem i więcej kiedy pojawi się awaria i trzeba reaktor naprawiać ) dni czynności technicznych... Litości ... 
  Większość nie ma pojęcia jak ciężka jest ( zwłaszcza w upały ) praca aplikatorów którzy robią duży dom w jeden dzień ( za tym idą stosowne wynagrodzenia) i jakie sa pozostałe koszty. Mam nadzieję, że pracowałeś w masce o dobrych parametrach lub zasilanej powietrzem zewnętrznym.

----------


## mat3006

> kszhu - a gdzie mozna pożyczyć sprzęt do natrysku? Bo byłbym zainteresowany


Sprzętu, szczoteczki do zębów i żony się nie pożycza. No chyba, że się ich nie szanuje. Dobry sprzęt kosztuje kupę kasy i nie jest odporny na .. hm.. głupotę lub niedouczenie użytkownika. 
Coraz głośniej słychac o wprowadzeniu certyfikacji firm świadczących tego typu usługi. I słusznie ! To co często widze i słyszę powoduje , że pomimo PESEL'a jeszcze potrafię się zdziwić. 
Był moment, że miałem powazny zamiar opracować uproszczony zbiór zasad harmongramowych, technicznych i szczegółowych dotyczących wykonywania pianki i udostępnienia go forumowiczom. Jednak doszedłem do wniosku, że nie będę ułatwiał życia konkurentom i edukował ich. 
Jakość i styl ich pracy oraz efekt jest w sumie dla mnie najlepszą płaszczyzną odniesienia. 
 Niestety, są i będą pojawiać się firmy pracujące na tanich piankach niewiadomego pochodzenia, maszynach złomowych z trzeciej ręki, nie trzymających parametrów i słabo wykwalifikowanych pracownikach. Do tego niekompetencja, brak rzetelności, wiedzy i wykształcenia  (nt technologii i materiałow oraz zasad technicznych np. na temat likwidacji i redukcji mostków) właścicieli lub zarządzających a efekty będą opłakane. Oczywiście dla inwestorów.
Tak jak w warsztatach samochodowych, restauracjach itp itd. 
Tyle, że z samochodem możesz pojechać do innego mechanika, zmienić restaurację a dach , z reguły, robi się raz na całe życie.
Tyle na ten temat.

----------


## mat3006

> ...niewielka konkurencja i mały popyt powoduje kosmiczne ceny. To wszystko o czym piszesz można łatwo i z niewielkim błędem policzyć. Tak wysokie ceny nie są niczym uzasadnione.
> 
> Pobożne życzenia Na szczęście, jak pokazuje życie, certyfikat o niczym nie świadczy a fachowa praca broni się sama. Odchodzenie od jakichkolwiek ograniczeń (uwalnianie zawodów itp.) jest korzystne dla klientów.


 Jeżeli chodzi o certyfikację to nie jest kwestia zamykania dostępu tylko bezpieczeństwa pracowników i użytkowników. Nikt nie ogranicza dostępu tylko chodzi o osiągnięcie określonego poziomu przygotowania technicznego, personalnego i kompetencyjnego firm które wykonują tego typu prace.
 Co do konkurencji to jest duża, zwłaszcza w zindustrializowanych rejonach Polski, tylko większość właścicieli i zarządzających nie jest, na bieżąco, świadoma bilansu ekonomicznego. To ich sprawa i jeżeli na koniec roku im wyjdzie, że dokładali a nawet często się rozłożyli na tym to znaczy że trzeba było najpierw kupić kalkulator lub zainwestować w kurs Excel'a. 
      Im dłużej działam tym bardziej jestem przekonany, że jest to temat dla firm specjalistycznych. To nie jest wciśnięcie rolki wełny, przyklejenie kawałka styropianu czy przykręcenie płyty. Zły sprzęt, niewykwalifikowani czy robiący natryski sporadycznie pracownicy, niskiej jakości tanie surowce mogą dać w efekcie produkt niskiej jakości i trwałości, a przy nałożeniu się dużych błędów niezdrowy ! 
   Znam, z własnego podwórka, firmę która na umowie i fakturze ( o ile ją w ogóle wystawia )  nie podaje producenta składników a dodatkowo nie raczyła poinformować właścicieli zamieszkanego ( w tym przez dzieci ) domu że natrysk w przestrzeni w pełni połączonej powietrznie z częścią mieszkalną wymaga opuszczenia przez nich domu na czas prac oraz minimum jedną dobę od natrysku ( ja zalecam co najmniej dwie ! ). Niech niewidzialna ręka rynku działa ale są granice. Tą podstawową i nieprzekraczalną jest zdrowie użytkowników ! 
   Drugi przykład. Nazwę go po prostu oszustwem. Firma która ma bałdzo ładną stronę itp itd jeździ po całej Polsce oferując 10 cm pianki ZK ! w cenie 50 zł. I co się okazało ? W trakcie naprawy spękań ( a jakże ! ) natrysku na membranę, została wycięta próbka która która jasno pokazała, że na te 10 cm składa się 8 cm pianki OK, niskiej jakości a ostatnie 2 cm ( dla inwestora ) było ZK. Ewidentne OSZUSTWO  ale jaka CENA !!!... Jeżeli tak ma działać rynek to kupujcie lekarstwa i specyfiki na Allegro. Viagra z Allegro i tego typu portali wygląda tak samo a jest o niebo tańsza ! Rynek...
 Dlatego uważam, że wprowadzenie standardów które muszą być spełnione przez firmy aplikujące pianki, w formie certyfikatów, jest pożądane. Jakie ceny będą oferować to ich sprawa.  Ekonomia jest bezlitosna. 
 Wkurza mnie to tym bardziej, że finalnie, w umysłach ludzi daje to negatywny obraz rozciągający się na inne, rzetelne firmy oraz technologię.  Ale tak pewnie już będzie w Polsce, kraju Pomysłowych Dobromirów... Jedni po Viagrę pójdą do apteki inni zamówią z Allegro  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## tomraider

> Jeżeli chodzi o certyfikację to nie jest kwestia zamykania dostępu tylko bezpieczeństwa pracowników i użytkowników. Nikt nie broni dosępu tylko chodzi o osiągnięcie określonego poziomu przygotowania technicznego, personalnego i kompetencyjnego firm które wykonują tego typu prace.


Jeżeli chodzi o certyfikację to najbardziej potrzebna jest produktom bez powodu drogim ,w praktyce niepotrzebnym. certyfikat ma ,,pomóc'' wyjaśnić wysoką  cenę  i rozwiać wątpliwości o sensie stosowania.  A tym czasem pianę OK nadal aplikuje się bezpośrednio na membrany lub deskowanie co jest nieporozumieniem.

----------


## vega1

*mat3006* jawisz się tu niczym zbawca z kosmosu, który jest przodownikiem piankowym. Jedyny który wszystko zrobi idealnie. Mam najlepszy sprzęt, najlepszych ludzi, najlepszą piankę, żel na włosach i buty z krokodylej skóry za które płacą mi frajerzy u których natryskuje piankę w gargantuicznej cenie.

----------


## mat3006

> Jeżeli chodzi o certyfikację to najbardziej potrzebna jest produktom bez powodu drogim ,w praktyce niepotrzebnym. certyfikat ma ,,pomóc'' wyjaśnić wysoką  cenę  i rozwiać wątpliwości o sensie stosowania.  A tym czasem pianę OK nadal aplikuje się bezpośrednio na membrany lub deskowanie co jest nieporozumieniem.


 Co do pierwszego to nie chodzi o materiały bo one mają odrębny system certyfikowania tylko o to co napisałem we wczesniejszym poście. O zdrowie Waszych rodzin i pracowników ! Ceny surowców są sprawą producentów i nie ma to nic do rzeczy. Rynek albo je przyjmuje albo nie albo "pomiędzy".
 Czy należy rozumieć Twój post jako wezwanie do zarzucenia certyfikowania w celu dopuszczenia do obrotu np. : leków, wind i wyciągów narciarskich, lakierów do parkietów  itp ? Zastosujesz tani a pozbawiony stosownych atestów i certyfikatów lakier polliuretanowy  ? Jezeli nie to dlaczego nie widzisz takiej potrzeby wobec materiału który stanowić może pełną izolację Twojego domu ? Może trzeba uświadomić prosty fakt, że w przypadku natrysków wszelkiego rodzaju to firma aplikująca jest , de'facto producentem on-site produktu o nazwie pianka poliuretanowa. ICYNENE, Demilec czy Polychem są po prostu producentami i dostawcami składników. Nie ma dla Ciebie znaczenia ta strona odpowiedzialności ? 
 Co do aplikacji na deskowanie lub membranę to, po raz kolejny, się mylisz. Tak się właśnie aplikuje. To nie jest wełna która musi mieć wentylację od góry.
 Odrębną sprawą jest układ membrana -łaty. Pacuję na takim rozwiązaniem które gwarantowałoby pozostawienie szczeliny pomiędzy membraną a spodnią stroną łaty i uzyskanie korytkowego ułożenia pomiędzy krokwiami. Nie chcę zbyt daleko wybiegać... Nie wiem też czy jest sens bo i tak najniższa cena będzie wygrywać wedle logiki prezentowanej przez dużą cześć forumowiczów.
Co do postu *vega1* to nie wiem co tu komentować. Ani nie zna mojej oferty ani nie odniósł się do żadnej kwestii która poruszyłem... Takie coś żeby napisać i wydać sie dowcipnym. Niepotrzebnie się napinasz bo wszystko co napisałem być może pomoże Wam uniknąć wpuszczenia do domu partaczy. I nie zarzekałbym się bo przyszłość różne scenariusze pisze...

----------


## tomraider

> Czy należy rozumieć Twój post jako wezwanie do zarzucenia certyfikowania w celu dopuszczenia do obrotu np. : leków, wind i wyciągów narciarskich, lakierów do parkietów  itp


Czy należy rozumieć Twój post jako brak zrozumienia słowa certyfikat czy certyfikowanie. ? Czy wierzysz w magiczną moc certyfikatu ? Jakość powstaje podczas i w miejscu pracy a nie na biurku urzędnika (np.w Brukseli) . Dla mnie certyfikat może być jedynie dowodem że w jakimś czasie ktoś coś zbadał , ustalił ,kogoś wyedukował . Ceryifikat  jest w praktyce deklaracją a nie gwarancją jakości , więc nie przykładałbym do niego zbyt wielkiej uwagi.




> Może trzeba uświadomić prosty fakt, że w przypadku natrysków wszelkiego rodzaju to firma aplikująca jest , de'facto producentem on-site produktu o nazwie pianka poliuretanowa. ICYNENE, Demilec czy Polychem są po prostu producentami i dostawcami składników.


Idąc tą logiką można oskarżyć producentów cukierków o zachorowanie na cukrzucę ludzi obżerających się nimi. Większej logiki w tym nie ma niestety.




> Co do aplikacji na deskowanie lub membranę to, po raz kolejny, się mylisz. Tak się właśnie aplikuje. To nie jest wełna która musi mieć wentylację od góry.


I to największy błąd w tej metodzie, niestety mało się będzie o tym pisać na forach budowlanych, bo mało użytkowników i niechętnie będą się przyznawać że zapłacili drożej za gorzej.



> Odrębną sprawą jest układ membrana -łaty. Pacuję na takim rozwiązaniem które gwarantowałoby pozostawienie szczeliny pomiędzy membraną a spodnią stroną łaty i uzyskanie korytkowego ułożenia pomiędzy krokwiami.


Dobrze Ci radzę : zarzuć te pomysły, ocieplanie na membranę od strony niezdemontowanych łat i kontrłat to absurd, konsekwencje mogą drogo kosztować. NIe rozumiesz że np. dachówka ceramiczna jest szczelna na deszcz w 90%  a na nawiewany śnieg już tylko w 60% , zdławienie lub brak wentylacji pokrycia to prosty do udowodnienia w sądzie ( w rozprawie o odszkodowanie) brak w sztuce budowlanej.

----------


## mat3006

> Dobrze Ci radzę : zarzuć te pomysły, ocieplanie na membranę od strony niezdemontowanych łat i kontrłat to absurd, konsekwencje mogą drogo kosztować. NIe rozumiesz że np. dachówka ceramiczna jest szczelna na deszcz w 90%  a na nawiewany śnieg już tylko w 60% , zdławienie lub brak wentylacji pokrycia to prosty do udowodnienia w sądzie ( w rozprawie o odszkodowanie) brak w sztuce budowlanej.


 Jakie pomysły ? Jaki natrysk od strony łat czy kontrłat ? Zdaje się, że zupełnie o czym innym piszemy. Ja piszę o podstawowej aplikacji na membranę ( deskowanie czy OSB ) od dołu. Pisząc wprost: Nie przypisuj mi stwierdzeń których nie formułowałem. Co do reszty to dalece, wręcz fundamentalnie się różnimy ale tak już jest i będzie. Co do aplikacji bezpośrednio na podłoża drewniane i drewnopochodne są to zalecenia ICYNENE czy Demilec. Sądzę, że będąc konsekwentnym powinieneś do nich skierować swoje zastrzeżenia. Ja uważam je za słuszne.

----------


## tomraider

> Jakie pomysły ? Jaki natrysk od strony łat czy kontrłat ? Zdaje się, że zupełnie o czym innym piszemy. Ja piszę o podstawowej aplikacji na membranę ( deskowanie czy OSB ) od dołu. Pisząc wprost: Nie przypisuj mi stwierdzeń których nie formułowałem.


Mogłem Cię żle zrozumieć ponieważ wcześniej piszesz:




> Odrębną sprawą jest układ membrana -łaty. Pacuję na takim rozwiązaniem które gwarantowałoby pozostawienie szczeliny pomiędzy membraną a spodnią stroną łaty i uzyskanie korytkowego ułożenia pomiędzy krokwiami.


A układ membrana -łata jest i szczelina między membraną a spodem łaty  są od góry . Sprawa wyjaśniona i nic nie zamierzam Ci przypisywać.
Wejdż na dział dachów i postaw pytanie: czy można cokolwiek aplikować (np.pianę OK )na membranę dachową lub na deskowanie. Żaden dekarz nie napisze że można .Jestem tego pewien.

----------


## mat3006

> Wejdż na dział dachów i postaw pytanie: czy można cokolwiek aplikować (np.pianę OK )na membranę dachową lub na deskowanie. Żaden dekarz nie napisze że można .Jestem tego pewien.


  Dla potrzeb pewnej dużej realizacji zostały przeprowadzone testy "z natury" na fragmentach krokwi które zostały wykonane z drewna które jeszcze w zimie "szumiało". Wraz z fragmentami oszalowania górnego ( sklejka z powodu obaw inwestora "przed tymi co ich nie ma" [ kuny-przyp.]). Fragmenty zostały pokryte w całości pianką o grubości 20-25 cm i dla przyśpieszenia badań umieszczone w kącie suszarni drewna, gdzie podczas sporadycznych zabiegów suszenia sprawdzona została właściwość paroprzepuszczalności. Po ok. dwóch miesiącach pianka została zdjęta i dokono pomiaru wilgotności. Wyniosła 18 % . Na podstawie tej próby inwestor podjął decyzję o wykonaniu termoizolacji w technologii natrysku pianki otwartokomórkowej. Znaczną część stanowiły sekcje o trudnym dostępie, układy kopertowe i "bawole oko". Dekarze i cieśle którzy gromadnie ogłądali realizację podczas pracy stwierdzili , że jest to prawdziwie przełomowa technologia a zastosowanie technologii tradycyjnej byłoby bardzo trudne i w wielu miejscach skazane na nieszczelności. O dziwo ! Inwestor dokonał analizy kosztów i wyszło mu , że, przy okazji zapłaci mniej lub na zbliżonym poziomie, a w harmonogramie zaoszczędził ok 2 tygodnie. Taki jest "dziwny", że wiedział doskonale co sądzić o produktach z rodziny izolacji wełnistych z gazetek promocyjnych sieci handlowych.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## tomraider

Nie ma powodu by negować tego co napisałeś, paroprzepuszczalność  piany OK jest do zbadania empirycznie i w laboratorium, gdyby producent kłamał w tym temacie szybko by to wyszło na jaw.  Nie przekonują mnie jednak metody aplikacji bezpośrednio na membranę lub deskowanie pokryte papą. Nie znam żadnego opracowania producenta membran dachowych który by dopuszczałby takie połączenie membrany z pianką OK  jak i analogicznie żadnego producenta papy dedykowanej na deskowanie. Wypowiedzi doświadczonych dekarzy , z FM, są jednoznaczne: nic nie montować na membranę , deskowanie ze szczeliną wentylacyjną inaczej katastrofa.Masz takie opracowania ?,pokaż , a zmienię chętnie zdanie tylko krowa nie zmienia zdania. Twój koronny argument o zastosowaniu taniej wełny z marketu już jest mocno wyeksploatowany. Zrozum że inwestor kupujący tanią wełnę nigdy nie kupi piany OK , i odwrotnie taki co rozważa pianę OK będzie ja rozważał w odniesieniu do drogiej i wysokiej jakości wełny. Jestem zwolennikiem stosowania izolacji ciągłych jako najlepszego z możliwych rozwiązań  takich jak piana OK, nie przekonuje mnie cena i sposób aplikacji ,jak w moim przypadku, bezpośrednio na deskowanie kryte papą.Dlatego pewnie ocieplę skosy styropianem. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## tomraider

> koszt natrysku nie jest w żaden sposób uzasadniony, to czysty marketing i spijanie śmietanki związanej z małą podażą..



Oczywiście że masz racje , jednak z marketingiem nie ma to nic wspólnego tylko raczej wyzyskiem związanym z małą podażą i brakiem szerszej konkurencji , nie koniecznie są winni temu natryskiwacze, po prostu kupili  o wiele za drogo sprzęt  bo liczyli na szybki zwrot, teraz chcąc nie chcąc niechętnie spuszczają z ceny bo stoi przed nimi widmo braku zwrotu  inwestycji w sprzęt w rozsądnym terminie paru lat , i jakże powszechne za komuny ,,zjedzenie'' amortyzacji czyli skonsumowanie części zysku który należy przeznaczyć na zakup (czy remont ) kolejnego urządzenia jak obecne się zużyje.

----------


## mat3006

> Oczywiście że masz racje , jednak z marketingiem nie ma to nic wspólnego tylko raczej wyzyskiem związanym z małą podażą i brakiem szerszej konkurencji , nie koniecznie są winni temu natryskiwacze, po prostu kupili  o wiele za drogo sprzęt  bo liczyli na szybki zwrot, teraz chcąc nie chcąc niechętnie spuszczają z ceny bo stoi przed nimi widmo braku zwrotu  inwestycji w sprzęt w rozsądnym terminie paru lat , i jakże powszechne za komuny ,,zjedzenie'' amortyzacji czyli skonsumowanie części zysku który należy przeznaczyć na zakup (czy remont ) kolejnego urządzenia jak obecne się zużyje.


Trudno to inaczej skomentować jak : BZDURY
Ceny w Polsce są niższe od analogicznych w UE o 20-30 % a w stosunku do Stanów czy Kanady nawet o 40 %. Nie piszę o piankach polskich które nie przeszłyby certyfikacji ale o pianach dobrej jakości.
Na ceny w dużym stopniu ma wpływ niszowość na ten dzień tej usługi. Koszty stałe firm są już i tak pościnane do minmum ale dalej ma znaczenie czy trzeba je rozpisać na 8-10 czy 30 realizacji w miesiącu.
Dowiedzcie się ile kosztuje granulat do produkcji styropianu. Dopiero wtedy stwierdzicie, że zyski producentów styropianu są "gargantuiczne". Tak się akurat składa, że tylko nieliczni dobrze funkcjonują. Skladniki są surowcami do produkcji ! Zrozumcie to wreszcie.
Powoływanie się na kolegę któremu maszyna stoi w szopie a zarabia pewnie na czym innym jest totalnym nieporozumieniem.
A co do firm które które skwapliwie korzystają z braku zasad w dziedzinie natrysków pianek polecam chwilę rozmowy z panem ( świadomie przez małe p ) który się oferuje na Allegro. Zaleca m.in wykonanie pianki ZK na dach tradycyjny. To że jest tam membrana to dla niego nie problem. Trzeba ją po prostu wyciąć i natryskiwać bezpośrednio na blachodachówkę. Możliwe, że to ten sam gość o którym wspomniałem wcześniej.
Rynek...

----------


## tomraider

> Trudno to inaczej skomentować jak : BZDURY


No jak tak będziesz szanował słowami swoich rozmówców to wkrótce zostaniesz tu sam lub co gorsza trafią się tacy co użyją jeszcze mocniejszych zwrotów. Każdy ma prawo mieć swoje zdanie i sztuką jest przedstawić  takie argumentu by je zmienił




> Ceny w Polsce są niższe od analogicznych w UE o 20-30 % a w stosunku do Stanów czy Kanady nawet o 40 %. Nie piszę o piankach polskich które nie przeszłyby certyfikacji ale o pianach dobrej jakości..


A zarobki w Polsce nizsze o 200%  albo więcej.




> Na ceny w dużym stopniu ma wpływ niszowość na ten dzień tej usługi. Koszty stałe firm są już i tak pościnane do minmum ale dalej ma znaczenie czy trzeba je rozpisać na 8-10 czy 30 realizacji w miesiącu.


Nie odkryłeś ameryki , taki sam problem, koszty stałe, ma każdy prowadzący jakąkolwiek działalność gospodarczą . Niszowe zapotrzebowanie na pianke OK świadczy że produkt jest za drogi i tyle.




> A co do firm które które skwapliwie korzystają z braku zasad w dziedzinie natrysków pianek polecam chwilę rozmowy z panem ( świadomie przez małe p ) który się oferuje na Allegro. Zaleca m.in wykonanie pianki ZK na dach tradycyjny. To że jest tam membrana to dla niego nie problem. Trzeba ją po prostu wyciąć i natryskiwać bezpośrednio na blachodachówkę.


Po co rozmawiać z paprokiem, jak kto głupi to się da nabrać.

----------


## tomraider

> Myślę, że jednak ma. Jeśli poczytasz co "pianowcy" piszą w necie, ulotkach itp. o cudownch właściwościach pian to się przekonasz. Piana przeważnie jest lepsza, w niektórych aplikacjach praktycznie niezastąpiona ale często jakość/cena rozwiązań (komercyjnych) powala. W wielu wypadkach równe dobrym jak nie lepszym rozwiązaniem jest np. ekofiber, który jest jednak dużo tańszy. M3 markowego, certyfikowanego ekofibra, lambda <0,04 to z pełnym wykonaniem ok. 90zł.


Wszystko się zgadza , ja po prostu inaczej rozumiem słowo marketing, dla mnie oznacza ,,dobrą skuteczną sprzedaż''  , piana się słabo sprzedaje więcej jej sprzedaż nie ma za wiele wspólnego z marketingiem , za to wiele jest wysiłków ( kreatywna reklama a nie marketing)by uzasadnić wysoką cenę ,,dobrami ukrytymi'' tego produktu których nie posiada. Piana oK to dobry produkt i powinien być szeroko stosowany, może za jakiś czas do tego dojdzie. Gorotex w siedemdziesiątych latach XX wieku też kosztował setki tysięcy $ I stosowano go w kombinezonach kosmonautów , w dzisiejszych czasach tak staniał że mam z niego spodnie do snowboardu.

----------


## wojtekdomus

Pracuje w tzw chemii budowlanej. I mam kontakty prywatne z producentamii pianek. Generalnie opinia jest taka że piana OK to g...Nasiąka woda tak jak gąbka. 
To co widze na tym forum to dośc propaganda marketingowa pian OK. Pojawiaja się w tym wątku na piec postów bardzo zadowoleni kljenci a potem znikają. 
Ja juz 10 razy cytowałem artykuły fachowe czy opinie fachowców pokazujacę że pianka OK to z założenia produkt drogi i poprostu zły. 
Podniecanie się lambdą jest bez sensu bo dotyczy ona materiału suchego. W czasie zimy w piance będzie kondensowała wilgoć to deklarowana lambda nie ma żadnego znaczenia.
Generalnie, licza sie dwa produktyu wełna i piana zamknieto-komórkowa, która nie jest paroprzepuszczlna. Jak bym miał dach to o prostej konstrukcji to użyłbym wełny mineralnej. Jakbym miał dach  o skomplikowanej konstrukcji to uzyłbym piany ZK. Piana ZK jest bardzo droga. Aby obniżyc koszty mozna spróbować przykleić płyty styropianowe do deskowania. Tak aby były miedzy płytami i krokwiami  zostawić szczeliny min 5 cm. Na cos takiego mozna trysnąć PZK . Aby wypełnic szczeliny i pokryć płyty i krokwie. Myśle że tak mozna zaoszczędzić z 70% objetości piany i zredukować koszty. Zastrzegam że nie próbowałem tej metody. I warto sprawdzić czy styropian i PZK maja dobra adhezję .

----------


## wojtekdomus

> No widzisz, ja też pracuję m.in. w chemii budowlanej, mam kontakty a nawet różne próby różnych pian. OK jest w niewielkim stopniu nasiąkliwa ale nie tak jak wełna - to można sprawdzić metodą domową jak sądzisz, że producent kłamie. Nie jest za to tak twarda i sztywna jak ZK, która pęka i odkleja się od pracującej więźby.


Piana OK zawiera w swojej objetości około 90% objętości powietrza zawartego w komórkach otwartych. To że komórki sa otwarte to oznacza, że woda  może je penetrować albo w postaci cieczy albo pary. Woda może więc wypełnić owe 90% objetości tak jak wypełnia gabkę albo piakę meblową (To też jest POK). Materiał zawierający wodę nie ma właściwości termoizolacyjnych. Co tu jeszcze jest do tłumaczenia? Proste jak drut i żaden marketingowy bełkot nie zagłuszy najprostszych faktów.

----------


## wojtekdomus

> Ale to nie jest gąbka kąpielowa tylko materiał ociepleniowy, który należy odpowiednio traktować.
> Co z wełną zatem?


Wełna ma ten sam problem. Dlatego należy pokrywać ją mebraną wysokoprzepuszczalną od zewnątrz (bez deskowania) i folią paroizolacyjną od środka.
Tylko cena wełny to mniej niz połowa ceny piany OK a na dodatek jest niepalna. A deskowanie jest zbędne a nawet szkodliwe bo hamuje wentylacje wełny.
Piana OK, musi byc stosowana na pełnym deskowaniu. W tym momencie trudno o dobra wentylację.
Reasumując piana OK ma te same wady co wełna i dodatkowo wady których wełna nie ma czyli:
- wysoka cena
- koniecznośc pełnego deskowania 
- łatwopalność.

Nie widzę więc sensu jej stosowania.

----------


## miloszenko

> Piana OK zawiera w swojej objetości około 90% objętości powietrza zawartego w komórkach otwartych. To że komórki sa otwarte to oznacza, że woda  może je penetrować albo w postaci cieczy albo pary. Woda może więc wypełnić owe 90% objetości tak jak wypełnia gabkę albo piakę meblową (To też jest POK). Materiał zawierający wodę nie ma właściwości termoizolacyjnych. Co tu jeszcze jest do tłumaczenia? Proste jak drut i żaden marketingowy bełkot nie zagłuszy najprostszych faktów.


Alez bzdury opowiadasz. Mnozysz problem przez tysiace razy i robisz z niego kryterium wyboru.

Mam na poddaszu ta nedzna piane OK, mam tez sporo do poprawienia mostkow cieplnych i jakos ten dom nie chce brac wiecej gazu niz OZC wyliczylo.

Skoro roznica jest niezauwazalna to jaki wplyw na parametry piany ma niby ta wilgoc?

Takie proste a jakos to nie jest tak jak Ci sie wydaje.

Sama welne tez wielu tutaj demonizuje, a jakas ta cala masa domow nia przykryta ma zuzycie takie jak sie spodziewano.

Przytacza sie wyjatki gdzie izolacje polozono zle i sie demonizuje, ze nasiaknie i bedzie bieda z nedza. A jednak jest inaczej.

Strasznie sie na forach wyolbrzymia wiele zjawisk, czesto marginalnych z ktorymi natura sobie calkiem dobrze radzi (czy tez dana technologia z natura).

Pozdrawiam

----------


## vega1

a ile temu kładłeś tą pianę?

----------


## miloszenko

Sprawdzilem w galerii, dokladnie 4 stycznia 2011 roku  :smile:

----------


## CooleR`ek

Witam 

Śledząc wątek, odnoszę wrażenie że pojawił się kolejny ludek " z branży" udający mądrzejszego, którego wypowiedzi nic nie wnoszą, a jedynie usłyszane/posłyszane zza krzaków slogany.
*wojtekdomus* czy miałeś w ręku pianę OK i ZK, i nie mylić z pianką montażową, bo śmiem twierdzić że NIE.

Ogólnie dla czytelnika (ze zrozumieniem) tego wątku wnioski są jasne i czytelne, wszyscy zgodnie przyznali rację bytu pianie OK jak i ZK, a klient/inwestor decyduje o tym co u niego na poddaszu będzie wisiało lub stało w zależności co wybierze. Nie mam ochoty być bardziej dosadnym w swoim wpisie, nie chcę nikogo urazić, ale świadomy inwestor zadecyduje i wybierze to co jemu bardziej pasuje. 

Ostatnio jestem mocno zainteresowany tematem i mam możliwość porównania dwóch "jednakowych" domów z uwielbianą wełną i z nienawidzoną pianą (OK), oraz porównania kosztów CO i w tych budynkach.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## wojtekdomus

> Co widzisz a czego nie to akurat nie ma wielkiego znaczenia.
> Pianę stosuje się nie tylko na skosach dachu ale np w stropie. Bo też nie wszyscy mieszkają na strychu.


No i co z tego że sie stosuje. Na tym swiecie jest mnóstwo produktów, które się stosuje głównie dlatego bo mają dobry marketing. Zadziałają? Pewnie tak. Tylko po co za ten sam efekt płacić dwa razy wiecej?

----------


## Tomaszs131

Witam.
Jestem na etapie SSZ, przede mna montaz okien. Na wiosne bede musial podjac decyzje odnosnie docieplenia dachu.
 Przebrnalem przez caly ten watek, nie bylo latwo.
Dzieki watkowi wiem, ze niewolno laczyc ocieplenia pianka polaci dachu i welny. Sklaniam sie ku piance OK miedzy krokwie, moze 2-3 cm ZK na krokwie. Dach mam dwuspadowy o powierzchni ok 270 m2, dwie lukarny, krokwie 20 cm. Aktualnie szukam firmy od natrysku piany (moze jakies sugestie- prosze na priv) . Waham sie pomiedzy amerykanskim i kanadyjskim producentem piany. Dzieki temu watkowi dalem sobie spokoj z polska piana. Jedna firma wycenila mi polska OT za 60 zl za m2.
Chcialbym troche docieplic tez strop strychu, stad moje pytanie: czy polozyc bezposrednio na deski stropu strychu styro, czy moze celuloze pod podloge? Jak bedzie wygladala sprawa punktu rosy. Budynek bedzie z WM, strop strychu z desek, w lazienkach zamierzam polozyc folie paroizolacyjna. Prosze Was o powstrzymajcie sie od komentarzy typu "... kto bogatemu zabroni.....". To juz jest mocno ostukane na calym FM. Wychodze z zalozenia iz lepiej teraz dolozyc do dobrego ocieplenia, przejsc podczas wykonczeniowki wojne z zona niz pozniej kopac sie z rachunkami. Moze moglibyscie podpowiedziec jak inaczej skutecznie docieplic strych?
Dziekuje bardzo za wszelkie wskazowki.

----------


## Fan*ft

Tomaszs131 ja ma podobny problem. "Ubzdurałem" sobie pokrycie dachu (od wewnątrz) pianką PUR OK 30cm.
Nie jestem jeszcze przekonany czy to zrobię. Zamierzam budować się w przyszłym roku (SSZzO) więc mam trochę czasu na przemyślenia.

Jestem w Wrocławia więc szukałem firmy na swoim podwórku. Znalazłem www.dorbud.wroc.pl
Opinie w sieci ciężko znaleźć, dlatego się waham.
Za 1 cm piany na 1m2 wołają 3.5 zł. Chciałbym 30 cm warstwę = 100 zł/m2.
Za porządną wełnę trzeba dać 45 zł/30cm/m2 + uchwyty + robocizna (20zł/m2 ?). Piana jest więc o 30-40% droższa.
Ale, przynajmniej w teorii, daje 100% pewną izolację dachu.

Daj znać jak już natryśniesz. Jestem bardzo ciekaw twojej opnii.

----------


## Tomaszs131

> Tomaszs131 ja ma podobny problem. "Ubzdurałem" sobie pokrycie dachu (od wewnątrz) pianką PUR OK 30cm.
> Nie jestem jeszcze przekonany czy to zrobię. Zamierzam budować się w przyszłym roku (SZZO) więc mam trochę czasu na przemyślenia.
> 
> Jestem w Wrocławia więc szukałem firmy na swoim podwórku. Znalazłem www.dorbud.wroc.pl
> Opinie w sieci ciężko znaleźć, dlatego się waham.
> Za 1 cm piany na 1m2 wołają 3.5 zł. Chciałbym 30 cm warstwę = 100 zł/m2.
> Za porządną wełnę trzeba dać 45 zł/30cm/m2 + uchwyty + robocizna (20zł/m2 ?). Piana jest więc o 30-40% droższa.
> Ale, przynajmniej w teorii, daje 100% pewną izolację dachu.
> 
> Daj znać jak już natryśniesz. Jestem bardzo ciekaw twojej opnii.


Witam.
Buduje dom na scianie wschodniej kraju. Narazie mam dwie wyceny: 18 cm polskiej OK za 60 zl za m2 i w innej firmie 18 cm  amerykanskiej w tej samej cenie. Bardzo chetnie do izolacji cieplnej dachu uzylbym welny. Niestety nie moge byc na budowie i nadzorowac prace, co sklania mnie do zainwestowania w piane.
Gdy bede juz po, napewno zdam relacje.

----------


## wasiu809

Panowie,
wlasnie "wchodzę" w pierwszą zimę z pianką na dachu i na razie jestem b.zadowolony. Mam podobnie jak kolega ponad 300 m2 dachu, 4 lukarny i mocno 'porąbany" dach... nie widziałem możliwości sensownego ocieplenia dachu, chyba że robiłbym to sam - a to w grę nie wchodziło  :smile:  nie widzę też szczególnej różnicy między tymi pianami, czy to kanadyjska, alpejska czy polska. Bardziej wazne KTO to będzie natryskiwał i jaki ma sprzęt, wg mnie piany prawie się od siebie nie różnią. 

Reasumując, polecam dla każdego w szczególności dla mocno pokręconych dachów. Oczywiście tylko OK bez żadnych udziwnień...

----------


## Tomaszs131

> I tak trzeba odebrać robiąc wyrywkowo wycinki pianki.
> Piankę mamjest relatywnie tania, natrysk przewyższa jej cenę.


Witam.
Moglbys wyjasnic co ma dac badanie wycinkow pianki? Na co zwrucic szczegolna uwage, porownujac te wycinki?
Dzieki.

----------


## Fan*ft

> Jak budujesz się we Wro lub niedalekiej okolicy i będziesz chciał ocieplać pianą to daj znać na prv i skontaktuje Cię z tym od kogo brałem sprzęt do pianowania i namiary na nie drogą, dobrą polską pianę. Te ceny, które podałeś nie muszą takie być.


Dzięki. Zapiszę sobie namiar na Ciebie  :smile:  Będę budował w Wilczycach (północno-wschodnia granica Wrocławia).

----------


## Fan*ft

> gdzieś ty tak drogo znalazł wełnę ?? w necie dobra wełna z transportem i pocałowaniem w rękę 30zł/30cm/m2, a zwykła w marketach po 15zł/30cm/m2
> jak by nie liczyć, piana wychodzi dużo drożej za dokładnie to samo


Policzyłem "porządną wełnę" czyli taką przynajmniej 0.035 (0.032). One są droższe.
Dlaczego taką liczę? Bo piana ma <0.03
Więc porównując wełnę i pianę o jednakowej grubości trzeba to wziąć pod uwagę.

Piana na pewno tańsza nie jest ale ... potencjalnie wydaje się dużo lepsza.
Ale nie upieram się. Na decyzję mam rok. Czytam, analizuję.

----------


## CooleR`ek

Witam

Jeśli dach ma prostą konstrukcje to można pokusić się o wełnę, ale trzeba pamiętać o "aptekarskiej" dokładności, a i tak będzie dziurawa od nowości + grawitacja zrobi swoje.
W pozostałych konstrukcjach piana jest o wiele lepszym rozwiązaniem, a w rękach doświadczonej ekipy wręcz rozwiązaniem idealnym. 

Obecnie jestem po usunięciu wełny 25 cm, a w jej miejsce trafiło 25 cm pianki OK, a miejscami ZK też się znalazła. 

Różnica !!! KOSMICZNA !!! na korzyść pianki. Jedynie co mogę doradzić osobą zainteresowanym pianą, to szukajcie SPRAWDZONYCH ekip, tzn referencje, kontakt do klientów, dosłownie wszystko co wam przyjdzie do głowy. U mnie przewinęły się chyba wszystkie firmy z woj. śląskiego, ale tylko dwie okazały się profesjonalne. Cała reszta to panowie, którzy chcieli wcisnąć 20 cm ZK "będzie Pan zadowolony", ale tym dziękowałem za spotkanie po 10 minutach. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Tomaszs131

> widziałem twój dziennik i faktycznie wykonawca/y skrupulatnie wykorzystuja fakt twojej nieobecnosci 
> choćby po to, by sprawdzić ilosc pianki w piance


No coz nie kazdy jest takim szczesciazem jak ty  :big tongue:

----------


## zeusrulez

> No coz nie kazdy jest takim szczesciazem jak ty


Flash akurat jest wykonawcą . . .

----------


## מרכבה

Dobre wróżki mówią że piana ma lambdę 0,025 W/mK .
Tylko że te wróżki mają sklerozę i nie powiedzą że w szczelnej osłonie zapobiegającej ucieczce CO2 z 
piany, tak to piana bez osłony antydyfuzyjnej ma 0,035 i więcej ... taka że jedyną zaletą jest że wypełni każdą przestrzeń.

----------


## geno83

:welcome:  מרכבה a jakie masz zdanie o celulozie na poddaszu urzytkowym. Wiem ze nie na temat wybaczcie :stir the pot:

----------


## מרכבה

http://www.baubiologie.at/europe/aus...ia.html?id=366 na pohybel EPS'owi to chyba świadczy że mam dobre zdanie na każdy materiał izolacyjny.
chodzi tu o kostki słomy, ekofibre jak najbardziej, pytaj np Nydar ' a On robił izolację i ma pewne doświadczenie.
Jedne z niewielu materiałów który jest wstanie związać wodę w sobie ... może nie hektolitry ale sporo ... bez szkody, choć tu bym nie nadwyrężał cierpliwości tego materiału.
Uważam że wsio co izoluje jest ok, tylko drażni mnie robienie otoczki ... dla różnych materiałów ... kosztem innych, gdzie często milczy się na temat 
gorszych parametrów .. np piana . ona się sprawdza w lodówkach .. zamknięta szczelnie w metalu - w tedy ma te magiczne 0,025 W/mK zwane lambdą .
Wełna musi być gęsta koło 90kg/m^3 styropian 40kg /m^3 i wiele takich zagadek, o których trzeba się dowiedzieć .
Np przykład z isobooserem .. no na papierze cud izolacja, ITB obnażyło zupełnie i pokazało iż jest 
to coś równego styropianowi, choć zrobienie zgodnie z "teorią" (wolę opis doświadczeń zawarty na papierze) 
zrobić folia z powłoką alu przerwa folia alu przerwa itp jedna pustka powietrza plus folia daje opór cieplny 
R 0,66-0,7 zależy od emisyjności powłoki.
To samo tyczy się szyb okiennych gdzie (doświadczenia opisane na papierze) potwierdzają się w "praktyce"
czyli niewierni tomasze mogą poczuć naukę ... 
Dzięki szybą z powłoką niskoemisyjną/mi  osiąga takie wartości.
tylko biedny isooboster nie może  osiągnąć tego co da się osiągnąć ...
dobrze że choć ci od tego iso przyznali się do tego :smile:  choć nie w prost .

----------


## geno83

Moją wstępną opcją była wełna, a co do pianki od początku nie miałem do niej zaufania nie zebym miał coś przeciwko. karzdy wybiera to co chce i na co go stać.Ja jestem zdania RAZ A DOBRZE :Lol:

----------


## Fan*ft

> są różne różniste piany, a cena którą podałeś mocno sugeruje zwykłą pianę 0,039
> śmiem wątpić czy ktokolwiek w Polce tryśnie ci za 100zł/m2 30cm grubo piankę 0,03
> 
> podaj nazwę twojej pianki, chętnie się dokształcę z pianek 0,03 w cenie 0,039


Nie znam nazwy. Znalazłem na allegro za 3.50 zł/cm. Akurat firma w moim mieście więc się zainteresowałem.

----------


## Fan*ft

Podają "otwarto komórkowa 0,035". Faktycznie cena netto. Ale jak rozumiem VAT jest 8% więc dużo drożej nie będzie.
Plose nie ksyceć bo ja mały lobacek jestem  :smile: 
Nie jestem ekspertem w tych tematach. Po prostu czytam i rozważam.

Wiele osób które mają pianę jest zadowolonych ...
Tu nawet nie chodzi o lambdę a raczej o "idealność" izolacji.
Wełna może być "dziurawa" a to dużo większy problem. Sam jej nie położę. Muszę się zdać na ekipę a z tym sami wiecie, że różnie jest.
Lepiej mieć nawet gorszą lambdę i szczelniejszą izolację niż super lambdę i dziury. Ten argument przemawia do mnie najbardziej.

Czekam na opinie kolegi który będzie natryskiwał pianę.
Jeśli po zimie uzna że było warto to ja w to też wchodzę.

Ale może się mylę ... naprawdę nie wiem.

----------


## Fan*ft

Coś nie mogę znaleźć tych "zdjęć" ale z tego co pamiętam to chodziło o to że ktoś natrysnął na krokwie pianę zamkniętokomórkową. No i popękała.
To chyba nie jest dobry argument?

Ja wiem, że tysiące ludzi ma wełnę w dachu i nie ma problemów.
Z drugiej strony jest wiele, wiele przykładów złego montażu czy też "zużycia" wełny po nawet niedługim czasie. I tego się boję.

Naprawdę nie jestem zwolennikiem jeden czy drugiej technologi.
Wybiorę tą która wyda mi się lepsza/trwalsza. Wciąż mam czas na wybór.
Będę śledził wszystkie wątki z tym związane.

----------


## CooleR`ek

> ad2. na początku wątku masz linki i zdjęcia do "_zadowolonych_" klientów z pianką, problem w tym że po 2 latach popękało i porobiły się takie dziury że na temat szczelności nikt tam się wypowiadać nie chce
> 
> ad3. na tym forum jest bardzo długi wątek o ocieplaniu poddasza, wypowiadają się tam forumowicze którzy mieszkają w swoich domkach od dawna, żaden z nich jakoś nie zauważył problemów z ogrzewaniem mimo że nikt pianką ocieplenia nie robił


ad2. popękało bo to była PIANA ZAMKNIĘTOKOMOROWA tzw TWARDA- trzymajmy się faktów, otwartokomorowa miękka *nie pęknie*

ad3. wszyscy cieszą się ich szczęściem

----------


## plusfoto

> ad2. na początku wątku masz linki i zdjęcia do "_zadowolonych_" klientów z pianką, problem w tym że po 2 latach popękało i porobiły się takie dziury że na temat szczelności nikt tam się wypowiadać nie chce


Wszyscy wiedzą że jesteś za wełną ale bądź szczery w swoich wypowiedziach i dodawaj to co istotne przy tym cytacie. Nie pierwszy raz to ci się zdarza.

----------


## Barth3z

> podsumowując, zwykłą wełnę można kupić po 0,5zł/1cm/m2 BRUTTO, a lepszą po 1zł/1cm/m2 w porównaniu do pianki wychodzi 3-8 razy taniej za dokładnie to samo


Można zastosować płyty PIR (piana zamkniętokomórkowa) laminowane dwustronnie powłoką ALU. Płyta o grubości 20cm jest po ok. 100zł brutto/m2. Wtedy 1cm wychodzi po 5zł brutto przy lambdzie ok. 0,025

----------


## plusfoto

Faktem jest to że w  tym ogłoszeniu są wypisane głupoty. Nie widziałem jeszcze piany otwarto komórkowej z takimi parametrami jak i zamknięto komórkowej w tej cenie.

----------


## Fan*ft

> trzymając się faktów, konia z rzędem dla *CooleR`ek* lub *plusfoto* jak znajdziecie mi piankę otwarto-komorową o parametrach 37kg/m3 lambda 0,02-0,025 bo dokładnie taka jest w ogłoszeniu pewnej firmy z Wrocławia którą to właśnie reklamował *Fan*ft*


Że tak stanowczo powiem ... wypraszam sobie słowo "reklamował". Jedyne co mnie z tą firmą łączy to miasto (Wrocław).
Zresztą jeden z forumowych kolegów napisał mi że znalazł lepszą ofertę. Więc o ile skorzystam (wcale nie jest pewne) to pewnie z niej  :smile: 

A kolega faktycznie chyba bardzo "lubi" wełnę  :smile:

----------


## Tomek B..

> ad2. popękało bo to była PIANA ZAMKNIĘTOKOMOROWA tzw TWARDA- trzymajmy się faktów, otwartokomorowa miękka *nie pęknie*
> 
> ad3. wszyscy cieszą się ich szczęściem


Tak i musiało popękać, ponieważ żyjemy w erze błędnego zaślepienia współczynnikiem lambda.

----------


## vega1

wata to jest, ale cukrowa.

----------


## Fan*ft

Z tą "watą" to była taka lekka ironia ... tłumaczę bo widzę, że parę osób nie załapało  :wink: 

Po prostu widziałem, że kolega cokolwiek by się nie powiedziało i tak będzie "za a nawet przeciw"  :smile:

----------


## plusfoto

> nie zapomnij się pochwalić o ile _"lepsza_", jest tylko 2 razy droższa od tradycji czy jednak 3 razy droższa ??


Pamiętaj że "piniądze to nie wszystko"

----------


## Fan*ft

Aby ocieplić dach mamy do dyspozycji:
- wełnę - montaż muszę zlecić ekipie (nie wyobrażam sobie robienie tego samemu) - jaką mam pewność że zrobią to dobrze?
- styropian - aby idelanie dopasować go do dachu trzeba się mocno napocić i docelowo i tak użyć w celu wypełnienie szczelin pianę
- pianę PUR (otwarto-komórkową) - przyjeżdźa ekipa, jeden dzień i jest, na 99% będzie zrobione dobrze
- isobooster - mogę zrobić sam - ale czy to naprawdę działa (wiarygodnych informacji w necie jest prawie zero)

"Olewając" sprawę lambdy (zakładam że grubość izolacji się dobierze) i różnic w cenie to który z tym materiałów daje mi największą pewność izolacji bez mostków termicznych? Który nie zepsuje się po czasie? Który zapewni mi idealną izolację przez długie lata?

Pytam zupełnie poważnie.

----------


## Fan*ft

> aerożel


No dobra ... aż taki bogaty to nie jestem  :smile:  10 cm warstwa wyjdzie pewnie >2000 zł ?

Tak rozważam wełnę. Tylko boje się o jej trwałość.
Chciałbym zbudować domek energooszczędny (max 30kW/m2).
Czy za parę lat wełna dalej będzie dobrze chroniła dach?
Trzeba by położyć kilka warstw porządnej (3*15cm) wełny na zakładkę.
45 cm wełny + uchwyty mocujące + robocizna = ile to wyjdzie?
Czy koszt nie zbliży się do tych 30cm nieszczęsnej piany?

Ehh ... robicie mętlik w głowie  :smile:

----------


## Fan*ft

Ad 1 - zgadzam się

Ad 2 - u mnie jest poddasze nieużytkowe więc nie potrzebuję mocowań bo dach zostawię jak jest

Ad 3 - tak ... zapytałem kuzyn'a (domek z lat 70-tych docieplony wełną naście lat temu). Stwierdził, że dach mu chyba przepuszcza coraz bardziej bo wieje.
Chociaż to żadna miarodajna informacja. Ciężko znaleźć znajomych którzy budowali naście lat temu naprawdę energooszczędne domki.
Bo tylko w takich łatwo stwierdzić po zużyciu energii czy izolacja cieplna się pogorszyła.

Sprawa wciąż nie jest dla mnie oczywista.

----------


## Fan*ft

No właśnie mam poddasze nieużytkowe. Dach to typowa piramidka (kwadrat) o nachyleniu 27st.
Bez żadnych okien, jeden komin systemowy (do kominka z płaszczem).

Co ocieplić? Sam dach np. pianka na folię pod dachówkami, czy może pójść w ocieplenie samego stropu.
Ale:
- jeszcze nie wiem jaka będzie konstrukcja tego stropu
- może za jakiś czas zechcę wykorzystać strych (choćby na magazyn) ... wtedy jednak powinienem ocieplić dach

----------


## BCS

Zdecydowanie ociepl tylko strop, zmniejszaj m3 grzanego i powierzchnie izolacji, możesz na płasko położyć styropian na dwie-trzy warstwy, na to jakieś płyty, za jakiś czas jak będziesz robił magazyn, może będzie wiadomo,  który lepszy materiał, nie zapomnij połączyć ocieplenia stropu/poddasza z ociepleniem elewacji.

----------


## mat3006

Witam,
Widzę, że wątek się nieco reaktywował. Chwilkę nie zaglądałem ale skłoniło mnie zapytanie jegnego z uczestników.
 Nie będę się wdawał w dyskusje z  niektórymi którzy konsekwentnie tkwią w "epoce kamienia topionego". Cóż... tak było, jest i będzie.
Streszczając, w krótkich żołnierskich słowach:
 1. Pisałem już wcześniej, że współczesny system normowania i związanych z nim badań, w Europie, jest utrzymywany przez silne jak nigdzie indziej na świecie lobby producentów wełny. Pomimo wieloletnich starań aby zostały ujednolicone normy i badania materiałów izolacyjnych proces ten jest skutecznie torpedowany. Dlaczego ? Proste. Okazałoby się momentalnie, że korzystające z innych, znacznie bardziej liberalnych norm i metod badawczych izolacje z wełny, zostałyby w szybkim czasie sprowadzone do zastosowań wyłącznie p.pożarowych.

2. Co do dywagacji n.t. jaka pianka na dach proponuję zajrzeć i przeczytać wątek 1 i 2 na forum pu-online. Przy okazji zobaczycie, że również w środowisku aplikatorów zdania są podzielone. Ja swoje zdanie wyraziłem tam jasno. dlatego odsyłam, żeby nie wklejać dużego wpisu.

 3. Jaka grubość ? Powyżej 25 cm NIE MA SENSU fizycznego i finansowego. Powiększanie ponad 10 cali grubości nie wpłynie na zwiększenie izolacyjności. Przy 10 calach strata ciepła przez izolację dachu zostanie zredukowana o 98 %. Grubość 8 cali czyli ok. 20 cm redukuje o 97%. Wyznawcy jedynego wzoru i świętej lambdy nie mogą pojąć, że kluczem do dobrej izolacji jest uniemożliwienie lub bardzo duże utrudnienie przepływu powietrza przez materiał (o niskiej kondukcji) i nieszczelności, przy jednoczesnym ( ze względu na drewno konstrukcyjne ) małym oporze dyfuzyjnym.

 4.  Jaka pianka ? Ano taka która posiadając parametr kondukcji w rozsądnym przedziale czyli 0,035 - 0,040 ( dodam, że biorę to na 3 lub 4 miejscu ) charakteryzuje się jak najniższą sorbcją chwilową i stałą ( pozbywanie się wody z przecieków i nie zatrzymywanie jej), posiada klasę E ( samogasnąca ), jest przebadana i certyfikowana ze względów zdrowotnych do stosowania we wnętrzach mieszkalnych ( częsta praktyka "podkładania" pod tzw. dobre papiery pianek chińskich czy hinduskich które są stosowane tam do budynków gospodarczych). Ktoś, kilka postów wcześniej pisał, że obojętne jak pianka bo on nie widzi różnicy. To fakt. wyglądają podobnie ale na tym się kończy podobieństwo.
Istotny jest też, dla pewności jaki surowiec jest stosowany na naszym dachu, system weryfikacji pochodzenia pianki i związana z tym gwaracja. Jeżeli nie ma takiego systemu a cena finalna niby renomowanej pianki jest super okazyjna to tak jak w kurtkach narciaskich, smartfonach, igła-samochodach czy innych specjałach na Allegro można w ciemno stwierdzić , że skuszeni cudowną okazją zostaniecie za chwilkę "wyszlifowani". Argument, że pianka jest amerykańska nie jest wcale czymś nadzwyczajnym. Na rynku polskim jest ich kilka i większości nie są to jakieś cuda. Niższe ceny polskich pianek ( również niejakiej litewskiej ) w większości biorą się z niskiej lub żadnej zawartości drogich retardantów, mających wpływ na zachowanie ogniowe. 
  5. Co do lambdy pianki ZK. Prawdą jest, że nie jest możliwe uzyskanie pianki natryskowej ZK o lambdzie niższej niż 0,028. Uwzględniając utratę izolacyjności spowodowaną ucieczką gazu i zamianą na powietrze można nawet stwierdzić, że lamba  dla takiej pianki, jeżeli nie jest wyprodukowana i zamknięta w warunkach produkcyjnych w panelach o okładzinach blaszanych lub foilach aluminiowych wyniesie nawet 0,030. Pianka OK, od początku wypełniona powietrzem zachowa ten parametr constant. Z prostego porównia współczynników i kosztów jednoznacznie wychodzi, że pianka OK jest lepszym wyborem, pomijając nawet problem możliwych pęknięć i dużego oporu dyfuzyjnego pianki ZK ( możliwe gnicie konstrukcji). Ciekawe czy ktokolwiek kto miał do czynienia, inaczej mówiąc miał w rękach natryskową piankę ZK i wełnę ISOVER o deklarowanej lambdzie 0,030 jest w stanie uwierzyć, że oba te materiały są takimi samymi izolatorami ?!? Tak można stwierdzić czytając posty "fachowców" w tym wątku. Czy wie Pan Najlepszy Doradca, że lambda pianki ZK nie jest stała i jest związana z grubością warstwy pomiarowej ? Deklarować muszą tą najgorszą , wynikającą z badań dla grubości pomiarowej 2 cm bez tzw. naskórka, podczas gdy w rzeczywistości nigdy tak mała nie jest stosowana. Już podwojenie tej grubości obniża wynikową lambdę o 15 %. Wierzę, że doczekam kiedy zostanie wprowadzona bezwzględnie jedna norma badawcza i jedna metoda ( mam nadzieję, że badania będą długoterminowe, bo domy ogrzewamy nie, wyłącznie przez 48 godzin ) dla wszystkich materiałów izolacyjnych.

 6. Większość zapomina o jednej, niezwykle ważnej dla komfortu mieszkania i kosztów energetycznych kwestii. Cały czas ich tok myslenia obraca sie wokół modelu zimowego. Co jest warta izolacja z wełny, zwłaszcza po kilku latach, wie każdy ( lub prawie, poza ND ) komu dane było mieszkać na poddaszu podczas upałów. Jednak, przez ,  nieuwagę, _Najlepszy Doradca,_ ponownie zwrócił uwagę na elementarną prawdę. Dlaczego specjaliści od chłodnictwa w ogóle nie biorą pod uwagę wełny podczas projektowania obiektów tak wymagających izolacyjnie jak chłodnie ? Przecież ma takie wspaniałe, DEKLAROWANE lambdy i jest o tyle tańsza !?!? Przykład lodówki można jeszcze potraktować z przymrużeniem oka. Wiadomo, łatwiejsza produkcja, jeden wtrysk w formę lub element i do przodu. Spytajcie znajomych których macie w tej branży dlaczego nie projektuje się i buduje chłodni z izolacjami z wełny ? Przecież koszty budowy są nie mniej ważne dla użytkowników i właścicieli tych obiektów niż dla budujących domy. No to dlaczego przepłacają 3-4 razy ( zgodnie z kalkulacjami ND) ?
 Panie _Najlepszy Doradco_, muszę ponownie podziękować za podpowiedź  :big grin: 
Pozdrawiam,

----------


## Fan*ft

Uff nareszcie jakieś argumenty a nie tylko "wełna super piana bee"  :smile: 

Czyli ocieplać raczej strop niż dach?
Może to i sensowniejsze. Tym bardziej, że mogę użyć wtedy np. styropianu.
Martwię się jedynie o mostek termiczny na murłacie. Jak to docieplić ...

----------


## mat3006

> Uff nareszcie jakieś argumenty a nie tylko "wełna super piana bee" 
> 
> Czyli ocieplać raczej strop niż dach?
> Może to i sensowniejsze. Tym bardziej, że mogę użyć wtedy np. styropianu.
> Martwię się jedynie o mostek termiczny na murłacie. Jak to docieplić ...


 Ocieplenie stropu zamiast połaci dachowej ma swoje zalety ( wady też ) ale musi być zrobione z głową. Istone jest właściwe wykonanie i zaizolowanie wejścia. To potencjalnie duży mostek termiczny.
 Granulaty ze względu na otrzymaną strukturę o wysokiej i b.wysokiej przepuszczalności swobodnej powietrza są raczej uspokojeniem sumienia a poza tym trudno mi sobie wyobrazić brodzenie po kolana albo i wyżej w granulacie żeby się dostać do rowerka dziecięcego czy nart. Mówiąc wprost: izolacja klasyczna stropu czyli dobrej jakości styropian układany w dwóch warstwach z przesunięciem lub frezowany. Tak czy owak wentylacja strefy mieszkalnej musi być dobra aby nie dopuścić do kondensacji pary wodnej od spodu styropianu. Pianka OK jest również dobrym rozwiązaniem ale zastosowanie jej wiąże się z wykonaniem, odpowiednio wysoko, legarów i finalnie podłogi z np. OSB. Idealnie pokryje i otuli rury wentylacyjne oraz elementy drewniane w tym murłaty, nie stanowiąc zarazem bariery dla ewentualnej migracji pary wodnej przez strop. Jeżeli na strychu przewidywany jest rekuperator to jeżeli wielkość kubatury strychu uzasadnia rozwiązanie ocieplania po stropie, należy wziąć po uwagę wykonanie, przy wejściu na poddasze, małego pomieszczenia technicznego-centrali wentylacyjnej ( zaizolowanego oczywiście pianką OK  :smile:  ) 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Jacekss

przy wełnie zawsze newralgicznym punktem będzie styk z krokwiami, tu się nie da zrobić super szczelnie. podobnie wełna-murłata
mam wełnę, sam robiłem z tatą i robiłem pomiary pirometrem, przy styku wełna-krokiew i wełna-murłata temp prawie zawsze była niższa o kilka stopni. wiadomo dorzucenie 2 warstwy znacząco niweluje ten problem. dlatego jak wełna to przynajmniej 2 warstwy i ta 2 poza krokwiami przynajmniej te 15cm

----------


## lukasza

> ad1. 45cm wełny zastępuje 45cm piany, i analogicznie 30cm piany zastępuje 30cm wełny, bo pianka otwarto-komorowa jest dokładnie tak samo ciepła jak wełna
> 
> ad2. uchwyty mocujące do karton-gipsów robisz bez względu na rodzaj izolacji, i bardzo się zdziwię jak znajdziesz ekipę która u ciebie zrobi taniej stelaż pod karton-gipsy bo masz piankę zamiast wełny
> 
> ad3. izolacja ma izolować, zapytaj się więc czy komukolwiek koszty CO wzrosły bo mu izolacja sparciała, będziesz miał wymierną informację ile prawdy jest w ulotkach piankowców co straszą znikającą wełną


nic dodać nić ująć.
* Ludzie najpierw wybierają piankę wg. ceny bo ZK za droga. Potem nagle się okazuje, że ta wg. ceny ma to samo U co wełna. 
* Nie wiem czemu połowa ludzi a może 3/4 na początku liczy w kosztach wełny zabudowę k-g a w przypadku pianki już nie? 
* Jak już "dojrzeją" to wychodzi im niemal to samo tylko cena piany jest dużo wyższa od wełny i dach na koniec 2 razy droższy. A już kompletna klapa - a kilku delikwentów takich na forum znalazłem - co chcieli sobie tak izolację domu poprawiać (czasem nagonić braki styropianu w posadzce i ścianach) i szli ostro w piankę zapominając kupić jej tyle co by krokwie zakryć. Kompletna klapa. A jeszcze są tacy co walą piankę mając nieużywkowe poddasze gdzie aż się prosi o wełnę z marketu w 3 a nawet 4 warstwach bo cenowo to pikuś a wyjdzie im U i szczelność. 

Żeby nie było. Ja sobie chętnie za 15-20 lat jak będę rozbierał zapewne dach przy okazji remontu (już suchy i mniej pracujący, ale wciąż pracujący) to sobie piankę jakąś z super lambda prysnę za cenę na dziś 2x mniejszą. Może jeszcze będzie można wypożyczyć sobie samemu sprzęt i samemu prysnąć. Jak już mam wypoziomowany ruszt od wełny to samo dokręcenie płyt k-g to nie sztuka a uniflota mi szwagier za flaszkę zaciągnie.

----------


## lukasza

> przy wełnie zawsze newralgicznym punktem będzie styk z krokwiami, tu się nie da zrobić super szczelnie. podobnie wełna-murłata
> mam wełnę, sam robiłem z tatą i robiłem pomiary pirometrem, przy styku wełna-krokiew i wełna-murłata temp prawie zawsze była niższa o kilka stopni. wiadomo dorzucenie 2 warstwy znacząco niweluje ten problem. dlatego jak wełna to przynajmniej 2 warstwy i ta 2 poza krokwiami przynajmniej te 15cm


wiadomo, że wiadomo że ta druga 15 cm a ta pierwsza ze stryo od ściany dobrze połączoną a już ideał to zrobić jeszcze ściankę kolankową z k-g i wrzucić tam 5-10 cm wełny schodzącej na ściankę kolankową.
p.s. a kiedy robiłeś dach a kiedy ocieplenie? Mało jest domów co im murłata w ciągu 1-2 lat od budowy się nie wykrzywi robiąc przy okazji szpary 2-3 cm. Jak się ktoś buduje nie na kredyt i ociepla 2-3 lata po zrobieniu dachu to ma szansę wypełnić to 2-3 cm pustki między murłatą a wieńcem.

----------


## compi

> Witam,
>  .........  6. .......Dlaczego specjaliści od chłodnictwa w ogóle nie biorą pod uwagę wełny podczas projektowania obiektów tak wymagających izolacyjnie jak chłodnie ? .....,


Weź Ty podaj jeszcze amplitudę temperatur w chłodnictwie i wplącz dodatkowo cenę utrzymania towaru w temperaturze -20 stopni. Dom to nie przechowalnia mięsa, drobiu i warzyw gdzie Twoja pianka doskonale się sprawdza. Nie to porównanie i nie ta kasa. Za różnicę z aplikacji wełny a Twojej piany można sobie chyba fundnąć w każdym pomieszczeniu stacjonarny klimakonwektor.

----------


## Jacekss

> wiadomo, że wiadomo że ta druga 15 cm a ta pierwsza ze stryo od ściany dobrze połączoną a już ideał to zrobić jeszcze ściankę kolankową z k-g i wrzucić tam 5-10 cm wełny schodzącej na ściankę kolankową.
> p.s. a kiedy robiłeś dach a kiedy ocieplenie? Mało jest domów co im murłata w ciągu 1-2 lat od budowy się nie wykrzywi robiąc przy okazji szpary 2-3 cm. Jak się ktoś buduje nie na kredyt i ociepla 2-3 lata po zrobieniu dachu to ma szansę wypełnić to 2-3 cm pustki między murłatą a wieńcem.


ocieplenie dachu robiłem na raty, 1sza warstwa po ok pół roku, 2ga warstwa po ponad 1 roku. 
niestety jak to dzisiaj bywa więźba nie była wysuszona dobrze i po roku zrobiły się małe luzy na śrubach.. podokręcałem wszystkie  :smile:  ufff dobrze że nie robiłem ocieplenia od razu bo miałbym "pływający" dach  :wink:  takich różnic 2-3 cm to nie zauważyłem, raczej są znacznie mniejsze

----------


## BCS

> ....
> Martwię się jedynie o mostek termiczny na murłacie. Jak to docieplić ...


Pod murłatem masz o jakiejś wysokości i grubości o parę cm większej niż murłat,  ściankę kolankową. Od wewnątrz trzeba do niej przykleić tak 0,8 grubości styropianu planowanego na elewacją, jak zerkniesz na ten układ od góry będziesz widział styropian zewnętrzny, pustkę z brakującej grubości kolana i murłatu oraz wewnętrzny styropian, pustkę trzeba wypełnić najtańszą wełną i na górę możesz dołożyć też 8cm wełny (nie styropian coby drewno oddychało). Pustka może być i od wewnątrz zależy jak murłat położyli.

----------


## Fan*ft

No właśnie czytam te wasze wszystkie rady i staram się dojść z nimi do ładu.
Zauważcie, że ja w ogóle nie potrzebuję poddasza (dom będzie piętrowy, miejsca aż za dużo).
Więc szukam sposobu na łatwą i szczelną izolację dachu. Nie chcę tego robić na raty (docieplać po roku czy dwóch). Raz a dobrze.
Broń boże nie wchodzi w grę samodzielne układanie wełny. Mam astmę i jak pomyślę ile bym się tej wełny nawdychał przy układaniu to wolę się zastrzelić.

Rekuperator będzie w pom. gosp. na parterze.

Teraz mam dwie drogi:
1 ) Jeśli będę na 100% pewny że nigdy nie będzie mi potrzebny strych to mogę szczelnie ocieplić strop (bez żadnych schodków na górę).
     Tylko tak się chyba nie robi bo trzeba mieć jakieś dojście do dachu. Na wszelki wypadek. Mylę się?
2 ) Ocieplić dach i mieć wyjście awaryjne w postaci dodatkowej przestrzeni na strych. Aktualnie niepotrzebny ale kto wie.

Co radzicie w takich sytuacjach. Bo wiele osób dało rady bez uwzględnienia tych moich "specyficznych" warunków (wszyscy raczej robią poddasze użytkowe).

Ja nie muszę np. przykrywać izolacji dachu płytami G-K. Ale wełnę zapewne musiał bym przykryć żeby się nie sypała. Więc jak koszt pokrycia wełną byłby o to większy.

He he ... na dole strony mam reklamę isoobuster'a. Wiele bym dał aby dowiedzieć się czy to działa, bo takie ocieplenie zrobił bym sobie sam.

----------


## akumulator

opcja 2 jest w/g mnie jak najbardziej rozsądna . Zawsze jak dostaniesz jakiś bez użyteczny prezent można go z chomikować na poddaszu teraz tylko *pytanie jaki właz i schody zamontować by nie powstał mostek term za duży* ?. U mnie zostaje poddasze nie użytkowe bardziej magazynowe  :wink:

----------


## BCS

Co do samej piany otwartokomorowej, mam pytanie ona pozwala na  przepływ pary wodnej przez jej strukturę w stopniu podobnym lub lepszym co w  styropianie o gęstości 15kg/m3 - czy się mylę ?

----------


## Fan*ft

> opcja 2 jest w/g mnie jak najbardziej rozsądna . Zawsze jak dostaniesz jakiś bez użyteczny prezent można go z chomikować na poddaszu teraz tylko *pytanie jaki właz i schody zamontować by nie powstał mostek term za duży* ?. U mnie zostaje poddasze nie użytkowe bardziej magazynowe


No to czegoś nie rozumiem.
Po co robić ocieplenie stropu między piętrem a poddaszem (chodzi mi o ten mostek termiczny)?
Przecież jak już się zdecyduje ocieplić dach to i tak muszę ogrzewać cały dom (kubatura razem z poddaszem).
W tym wypadku schodki nie będą żadnym mostkiem termicznym.
Czy źle rozumuję?

----------


## mat3006

> Weź Ty podaj jeszcze amplitudę temperatur w chłodnictwie i wplącz dodatkowo cenę utrzymania towaru w temperaturze -20 stopni. Dom to nie przechowalnia mięsa, drobiu i warzyw gdzie Twoja pianka doskonale się sprawdza. Nie to porównanie i nie ta kasa. Za różnicę z aplikacji wełny a Twojej piany można sobie chyba fundnąć w każdym pomieszczeniu stacjonarny klimakonwektor.


 Amplitudę ? Może raczej chodziło o gradient ? Dla ułatwienia dodam, ze są dwa, podstawowe standardy temperatury dla komór. Pierwszy to chłodniczy około-zerowy czyli temperatura w komorze 2-0 stopni C i stosowany głównie do warzyw i owoców. Drugi to komory mrożenia mięsa, drobiu, ryb i tam temperatury są w przedziale -18 do -20 C. Jeżeli wyobrazisz sobie że to te same modele fizyczne co dla domów mieszkalnych w zimie tylko zamienione stronami to może łatwiej bedzie zrozumieć analogię. Wełny nie stosuje się dlatego, że w sposób szybki ( wersja chłodnicza ) lub błyskawiczny ( komory mrożenia ) ulega zawilgoceniu i degradacji izolacyjnej.
Co do ścian i dachów z poliuretanu ( ZK )  to zaczynajcie się przyzwyczajać bo klasyczne technologie przy wysokich i błyskawicznie rosnących wymaganiach izolacyjności, po prostu nie dadzą rady.Pierwsze takie osiedla, w ramach pełnego systemu prefabrykacji już powstają ( np. w Łomiankach ). Za, góra, dziesięć lat rola wełny zostanie zmarginalizowana do stosowania tylko w tzw. tanich domkach lub domkach działkowych.  Ten proces już trwa i przyśpiesza za oceanem. No, może jeszcze jako izolacja wysokotemperaturowa do rurociągów przemysłowych. Choć i tu pewnie zostanie wyparta przez prefabrykaty z pianki fenolowej i krzemianowej. 

Co do ostatniej tezy to czy mam przyjąć, że logiczne jest twierdzenie iż lepiej zastosować tańszą izolację i przyjmując, że jest mniej skuteczna doposażyć wnętrza w urządzenia klimatyzująco-konwektorowe ? Urządzenia, które stale, dla utrzymania komfortu będą pobierały dodatkową energię...
 Niestety, nie dostrzegam w tym większej logiki.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## mat3006

> Co do samej piany otwartokomorowej, mam pytanie ona pozwala na  przepływ pary wodnej przez jej strukturę w stopniu podobnym lub lepszym co w  styropianie o gęstości 15kg/m3 - czy się mylę ?


Tak jak pianka OK może być różna tak samo styropian nawet o tej samej gęstości może się różnić.
Wspólczynik porównawczy oporu dyfuzyjnego mi dla pianek OK zawiera się, mniej więcej, w przedziale 3-10 ( dla porównania wełny mają 1-1,5 ). Styropian o niskich gęstościach może mieć 40-70. Zatem pianka OK jest materiałem o znacznie mniejszym oporze dyfuzyjnym i bliżej jej, pod względem tego parametru, do wełny niż do styropianu.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## compi

> Amplitudę ? Może raczej chodziło o gradient ? Dla ułatwienia dodam, ze są dwa, podstawowe standardy temperatury dla komór. Pierwszy to chłodniczy około-zerowy czyli temperatura w komorze 2-0 stopni C i stosowany głównie do warzyw i owoców. Drugi to komory mrożenia mięsa, drobiu, ryb i tam temperatury są w przedziale -18 do -20


I tak przez cały rok 24h/360 dni w roku. Dalej chcesz mięso lub warzywa w naszych domach utrzymywać w takiej temperaturze?  I Ty o logice coś piszesz? Poza tym nie porównuj technologii przemysłowych z góry zakładanych do prowadzenia biznesu do tych potrzebnych przeciętnemu Kowalskiemu. Jeśli przyznasz, że Twój target to wypasione portfele to wtedy dyskusja będzie o wiele łatwiejsza. Na razie próbujesz wszystkim po równo piankę wcisnąć i tam gdzie się da i tam gdzie się nie da, choćby z powodów finansowych. Ujowy ten Twój marketing.

----------


## מרכבה

Oczywiście trzeba promować na chama piankę jak się ją stosuje !
pianka i tylko pianka ! oczywiście ... może w domkach sobie tak zrobisz .. ale powyżej 25 m budynki ... możesz pomarzyć.
Naginasz fakty pod swoją pianę ! a to nic innego jak stryropian biały w cenie mercedesa ! 
I parę wodną zatrzymuje tak samo jak EPS... czyli te same problemy i też możliwa kondensacja .
Pianka to nie jest paroizolator jak by się wydawało.

Handlowcy wszelakiej maści mają jeden wspólny mianownik !
naginanie faktów ! ci od wełny będą pisać że oddycha, ci od ekofibru że lepszy jak wełna 
ci od pianki będą pisać że najcieplejsza bo nagiąć fakty można ... parę dni od nałożenia jest najcieplejsza 
potem jednak jej zalety się kończą .. lambda tak owej natryskiwanej 0,045
http://www.polychem-systems.com.pl/pl/pianka-natryskowa da się uczciwie przestawić lambdę ? da  :smile:  0,043 ... otwarta i 0,025 .. zamknięto .

A w chłodniach pianka sprawdza się ponieważ jest osłonięta metalem przez co zachowuje najlepszą izolacyjność z wszech materiałów ! 
tj 0,025 W/mK ! w pozostałych przypadkach jest to 0,035 ... a natryskowa 0,045 ..

http://www.tech-spray.eu/ocieplenie-122.html tak się nagina fakty 



> Pianka poliuretanowa posiada współczynnik izolacyjności cieplnej (parametr lambda) o wartości 0,023 W/mK. Dzięki temu, materiał ten zdecydowanie lepiej izoluje niż płyty styropianowe, wełna mineralna czy korek.


 PUR 0,023 ! o tak w skur wsyyńksi sposób nagina się prawdę ! 

http://www.tech-spray.eu/natrysk-pianki-167.html a tu się po cichu przyznają o co chodzi !



> Do obliczeń niezbędna jest wielkość lambda - współczynnik izolacyjności stosowanej natryskowej pianki poliuretanowej, która wynosi 0,023W/mK (przyjmując piankę poliuretanową zamknięto komórkową).


 dziadom od izolacji mówimy stop !
od wełny, styropianu, wełny drzewnej, celulozy po piankę stop okłamywaniu

http://www.tech-spray.eu/pozostale-zalety-164.html 



> odporność na działanie większości rozpuszczalników i chemikalii


 no oczywiście  :smile:  tylko razem z benzyną pożegnałem EPS'a i kawałki pianki  :big grin: 



> bardzo dobra izolacyjność termiczna pozwalająca zastosować o prawie połowę cieńszą grubość warstwy niż styropianowej


 następne kłamstwo !

http://www.polychem-systems.com.pl/pl/pianka-natryskowa da się nie kłamać ? da .
uczciwe podejście do tematu ! przestawienie faktów !



> Klasa reakcji na ogień wg PN-EN 13501-1
> Klasa E
> Klasa E
> Bs 1,0*
> Klasa E
> Klasa F


 klasa E ogniowa .. i F do widzenia ... podziękowałem ...

> 50 % Nasiąkliwość wody przy całkowitym zanurzeniu po 48 h wystarczy przy dyfuzji ...
masakra !! otwarto komórkowa ! i 5kPa wytrzymałości ! to jest shit !!

----------


## mat3006

> I tak przez cały rok 24h/360 dni w roku. Dalej chcesz mięso lub warzywa w naszych domach utrzymywać w takiej temperaturze?  I Ty o logice coś piszesz? Poza tym nie porównuj technologii przemysłowych z góry zakładanych do prowadzenia biznesu do tych potrzebnych przeciętnemu Kowalskiemu. .


Moze powolutku wyjaśnię... Sednem izolacji czy to domu czy komory chłodniczej jest utrzymanie we wnętrzu stałej, optymalnej temperatury. Tak ? To że okreslone izoalcje są stosowane w komercyjnym budownictwie to znaczy tylko tyle, że te się sprawdzają a inne nie. Rynek i wiedza oparta na doświadczeniu wybrały określone rozwiazania bo inne wiążą się z dużo większymi kosztami eksploatacji i nejczęściej szybkich remontów. Proszę o merytoryczną odpowiedź dlaczego, pomimo , jak twierdzicie, prawie identycznych parametrów ale znacznie niższych kosztów nie wykonuje się komór chłodniczych z izolacją z wełny ? Przecież to nielogiczne.
Co do 24/360... Przecież wiadomo, że zmianie podlegać będą warunki zewnętrzne. Analizując komory chłodnicze okołozerowe. Na przełomie wiosennym i jesiennym gradient będzie zbliżony do zera. W zimie, we wnętrzu będzie cieplej a w lecie wyniesie nawet 40 C. Tak jak w modelu zimowym dla domu gdzie we wnętrzu jest +20 a na zewnątrz -20 C. 
 Dlaczego przeciętny Kowalski powiniem stosować izolację która się nie sprawdza w obiektach komercyjnych ? W czym jego portel jest gorszy ? Ano w tym, ze kierowany niską ceną zaizoluje wełną ale i tak tą róznicę zapłaci w przeciągu kilku lat, w postaci rachunków za energię. Jeżeli do tego dołoży na poddaszu klimatyzację, bo nie da się wytrzymać w upały to jego portfel jeszcze boleśniej to odczuje.
 Nie wiem może się mylę i przegrody izolacyjne komór powinny być wypełniane wełną, gacone słomą albo zasypywane granulatem ale jak świat wielki nikt na to nie wpadł. Dlaczego ? Bo się po prostu nie sprawdzają i nie opłacają.
Ktoś się powoływał na ITB. Zapomniał, no bo przcież nie zrobił tego specjalnie, że wełna w tym zestawieniu ma lambdę 0,052 a nie jak cierpliwa naklejka na rolce twierdzi 0,035. Ot , taki drobiazg...

----------


## מרכבה

> ale znacznie niższych kosztów nie wykonuje się komór chłodniczych z izolacją z wełny ?


 ponieważ pianka zamknięta w szczelnej osłonie pokazuje siłę ! czy to takie trudne ? 



> W czym jego portel jest gorszy ? Ano w tym, ze kierowany niską ceną zaizoluje wełną ale i tak tą róznicę zapłaci w przeciągu kilku lat, w postaci rachunków za energię.


 to zapytaj o to J-J .. czy płaci tyle ! ma 70cm wełny !



> Zapomniał, no bo przcież nie zrobił tego specjalnie, że wełna w tym zestawieniu ma lambdę 0,052 a nie jak cierpliwa naklejka na rolce twierdzi 0,035. Ot , taki drobiazg...


 a pianka wytrsinięta ma 0,045  :big tongue:   :mad: 

o ile wełnę można podrasować i taka będzie o tyle pianka musi być zamknięto komórkowa ...
choć w to wątpię czy jest w stanie CO2 utrzymać ... w sobie ...
a o to chodzi ! właśnie aby ten gaz nie uszedł !

http://www.eko-pur.pl/ tu siedzi nasz kolega ? czy tu 
http://www.pur-system.pl/strona-glowna.html cz tu ?

http://www.pur-system.pl/rozbudowa-d...artokomorkowej widać faktycznie szczelne  :big grin:

----------


## mat3006

No to zamknij wełnę blachą i niech pokaże swoją siłę ! Upsss, zapomniałem , że tak robiono i to całkiem niedawno. I CO !!! To jest dopiero SHIT !
A tak w sumie to dlaczego ten J-J ma tylko skromne 70 cm ? Przecież można jeszcze więcej ! 
 Co do izolacyjności pianek natryskowych ZK to lambda o wartości 0,028 została uznana nową zunifikowaną normą EU za parametr obliczeniowy. I to pomimo znacznie mniej korzystnej metody badawczej niż ma to miejsce dla waty mineralnej. Ponieważ jest to dosyć świeża informacja stąd można zrozumieć Twoje niedoinformowanie. Ale już dalej nie rozsiewaj .....

----------


## Barth3z

> No to czegoś nie rozumiem.
> Po co robić ocieplenie stropu między piętrem a poddaszem (chodzi mi o ten mostek termiczny)?
> Przecież jak już się zdecyduje ocieplić dach to i tak muszę ogrzewać cały dom (kubatura razem z poddaszem).
> W tym wypadku schodki nie będą żadnym mostkiem termicznym.
> Czy źle rozumuję?


A myślałeś nad izolacją nakrokwiowo za pomocą płyt PIR ?
Większość problemów o których toczy się tu dyskusja masz załatwione (mostki termiczne przez krokwie i ściany szczytowe, szczelność itp.) Nie ma też problemu z mostkiem termicznym w postaci schodów na poddasze.
Płyty PIR pokryte są powłoką ALU, więc zachowują swoje właściwości izolacyjne oraz zapewniają paroziolację. Cena 5zł brutto za m2 1cm takiej płyty jest bardzo atrakcyjny.

----------


## compi

> Moze powolutku wyjaśnię... Sednem izolacji czy to domu czy komory chłodniczej jest utrzymanie we wnętrzu stałej, optymalnej temperatury. Tak ? ......


Tak, za rozsądne pieniądze. Piszesz w wątku dla bogatych?

----------


## compi

> No to zamknij wełnę blachą i niech pokaże swoją siłę ! Upsss, zapomniałem , że tak robiono i to całkiem niedawno. I CO !!! To jest dopiero SHIT !
>  .....


 Byłby shit gdybyś nie mógł w swojej komercyjnej chłodni odliczyć VAT-u i kosztów od przychodu firmy! Dla tego hale się robi z PIR, chłodnie zresztą również.

----------


## mat3006

> Tak, za rozsądne pieniądze. Piszesz w wątku dla bogatych?


Czy ktoś z Państwa zauważyl jak wyglądają obecnie ceny pianek OK ? Z drugiej strony, trochę się zdziwiłem kiedy dowiedziałem się że nie należą do rzadkości oferty na wykonanie izolacji z waty mineralnej gr. 25 cm z robocizną na poziomie 80 zł/m2. I nie maja wolnych terminów.
To jaka to różnica jeżeli piankę dobrej jakości gr. 22 cm można już pozyskać za ok 85-90 ? Wiem, że za chwilę będzie wpis o cenach waty w hipkach a i robota za piątaka to rzecz warta uwagi... No a przecież można samemu zakasać rękawy itd. 
Ja piszę o cenach rzetelnych wykonawców którzy podchodzą z powagą i odpowiedzialnością do swojego zawodu.

----------


## mat3006

> Byłby shit gdybyś nie mógł w swojej komercyjnej chłodni odliczyć VAT-u i kosztów od przychodu firmy! Dla tego hale się robi z PIR, chłodnie zresztą również.


Przyznam, że nie rozumiem. Można jaśniej ? To według Ciebie od paneli z wełną nie można ? To tak na poważnie czy dla poddierżanija rozgowora ?
Temat jest banalnie prosty. Rynek, doświadczenie i postęp technologiczny jasno i prosto zweryfikował co jest najlepszym i najbardziej opłacalnym rozwiązaniem. Tylko tyle i aż tyle.

----------


## compi

> Czy ktoś z Państwa zauważyl jak wyglądają obecnie ceny pianek OK ? Z drugiej strony, trochę się zdziwiłem kiedy dowiedziałem się że nie należą do rzadkości oferty na wykonanie izolacji z waty mineralnej gr. 25 cm z robocizną na poziomie 80 zł/m2. I nie maja wolnych terminów.
> To jaka to różnica jeżeli piankę dobrej jakości gr. 22 cm można już pozyskać za ok 85-90 ? Wiem, że za chwilę będzie wpis o cenach waty w hipkach a i robota za piątaka to rzecz warta uwagi... No a przecież można samemu zakasać rękawy itd. 
> Ja piszę o cenach rzetelnych wykonawców którzy podchodzą z powagą i odpowiedzialnością do swojego zawodu.


Podaj te oferty. Pośmiejemy się wszyscy. Chyba że znowu celowo mylisz kompleksowe wykończenie prostego poddasza razem z materiałem. Wtedy dochodzi chyba koszt płyt i stelaży. Czytając ten wątek zauważyłem, że na siłę próbujesz zmienić rzeczywistość. A ta jest taka, że 99% prac obejmujących te wewnętrzne opartych jest o system mocno gospodarczy, co oznacza brak dokumentów fiskalnych je obejmujących. I jeśli trafisz na w miarę majętnego klienta to tak czasem usłyszysz ile to kosztuje bez faktury.

----------


## compi

> Przyznam, że nie rozumiem. Można jaśniej ? To według Ciebie od paneli z wełną nie można ? To tak na poważnie czy dla poddierżanija rozgowora ?
> Temat jest banalnie prosty. Rynek, doświadczenie i postęp technologiczny jasno i prosto zweryfikował co jest najlepszym i najbardziej opłacalnym rozwiązaniem. Tylko tyle i aż tyle.


Przecież podałem Ci powód stosowania drogiej technologii w przemyśle, którą próbujesz wsadzić do niskobudżetowych domów. Czego jeszcze nie rozumiesz? Tego że gdyby nie odliczenia to być może faktycznie wełna nadal by rządziła w halach? Obniż ceny o 23% i na pewno wejdziesz z hukiem na rynek domków. Na razie większość procentowy zleceń to firmy, przyznaj to. Mam kolegę z Twojej branży. Gdyby nie wielkopowierzchniowe zlecenia od firm padłby już dawno.

----------


## Fan*ft

> A myślałeś nad izolacją nakrokwiowo za pomocą płyt PIR ?
> Większość problemów o których toczy się tu dyskusja masz załatwione (mostki termiczne przez krokwie i ściany szczytowe, szczelność itp.) Nie ma też problemu z mostkiem termicznym w postaci schodów na poddasze.
> Płyty PIR pokryte są powłoką ALU, więc zachowują swoje właściwości izolacyjne oraz zapewniają paroziolację. Cena 5zł brutto za m2 1cm takiej płyty jest bardzo atrakcyjny.


Ooo ... przyznaję, że przegapiłem ten temat.
Gdzie o tym można poczytać? Jak to się stosuje?
5zł/1cm to jeszcze prawie dwa razy drożej niż natryskiwana ... to jak cena atrakcyjna?
Rozumiem, że chodzi o dodatkową izolację między krokwiami a dachówką. Czyli to jako dodatek który ma chronić dach tak?

----------


## Barth3z

> Ooo ... przyznaję, że przegapiłem ten temat.
> Gdzie o tym można poczytać? Jak to się stosuje?
> 5zł/1cm to jeszcze prawie dwa razy drożej niż natryskiwana ... to jak cena atrakcyjna?
> Rozumiem, że chodzi o dodatkową izolację między krokwiami a dachówką. Czyli to jako dodatek który ma chronić dach tak?


Nie między krokwie a na krokwie.
Pogooglaj o izolacji nakrokwiowej - płyty PIR.
A tanie płyty PIR dwustronnie laminowane znajdziesz na all...
To Ci zapewnia szczelne pokrycie dachu.
A te 5zł za m2 to bardzo tanio, bo to jest piana zamknieto-komórkowa. 20cm takiej płyty to to samo co ok. 35cm wełny. PLusem jest to, że możesz wyeksponować więźbę dachu.

----------


## BCS

> ..... Zatem pianka OK jest materiałem o znacznie mniejszym oporze dyfuzyjnym i bliżej jej, pod względem tego parametru, do wełny niż do styropianu.
> Pozdrawiam


A czy po wykonaniu ocieplenia z piany OK pomiędzy płyty gk, a pianę wymaga  się stosowania foli-paroizolacji.

----------


## mat3006

> A czy po wykonaniu ocieplenia z piany OK pomiędzy płyty gk, a pianę wymaga  się stosowania foli-paroizolacji.


Ogólnie rzecz biorąc zależy to od systemu wentylacji oraz przeznaczenia pomieszczeń.
W łazienkach, pralniach itp pomieszczeniach o dużej emisji pary wodnej - zawsze. 
W przypadku zastosowania wentylacji mech. z rekuperatorem, w wyniku znacznego zredukowania ilosci pary wodnej we wnętrzach, można odstąpić od tego wymogu. Fakt wymalowań płyt gips-kart. farbami wysokospolimeryzowanymi wprowadza ciągłą i skuteczną barierę parową. W niektórych sytuacjach, gdzie może dojść do perforacji paroizolacji ( oprawy punktów świetlnych i innego rodzaju otwory pożądane może być pokrycie pianki barierą parową w formie natryśniętej bezpośrednio na piankę, 2x farby lateksowej.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## BCS

Dzięki za uczciwą odpowiedź, a jeszcze jedno pytanko, w paru postach wcześniej, napisane było o lecie i skuteczności piany, moje pytanie brzmi, jeśli pianę aplikuje się bezpośrednio na deski i dla uproszczenia układu, założymy, że te deski pokryte są czarnym gontem bitumicznym, to co w pianie dzieje się z przenikaniem -ciepła izoluje je najskuteczniej jak potrafi, ale papa nagrzewa się do temp.60-70st., deski stykają się z papą, dostają prawie tę samą temp. piana dotyka do dech i zaczyna stawiać opór cieplny od około 55st.  -czy tu źle przyjąłem założenia . W drugiej wersji aplikujemy pir na 2-3cm kanał wentylacyjny wykonany z fioli wysoko -paro-przepuszczalnej, piana nie styka się z rozgrzanymi do 60st .dechami tylko z  zaciąganym 35st. powietrzem, które wykonuje ciągły ruch w kanale i studzi spód desek, piana rozpoczyna swą izolacje od niższej temperatury, W którym przypadku na poddaszu będzie chłodniej? Oczywiście zakładam sytuacje jako teoretyczny model a podane wartości są przybliżone-do końca nieistotne.

----------


## mat3006

Witam,
Dziękuję za konkretne podejście i uzasadnione pytania.
Ad rem.
 Obie metody są dopuszczalne. W powyższym przypadku zdecydowanie wykonywałbym natrysk bezpośrednio na deskowanie. To właśnie możliwość wpływania w przestrzeń pomiędzy deskowaniem a pianką powietrza zewnętrznego ( a właśnie w lecie ma dosyć wysoki ładunek pary ) może tworzyć problemy związane z nadmiarem wilgoci. Bardzo niski opór dyfuzyjny pianki daje komfort "oddychania" drewna bez istotnej potrzeby tworzenia kanałów wentylujących. To "wata", ze względu na jej cechy musi być wyposażona w takie rozwiązanie.
Piankę można aplikować bezpośrednio również na pokrycia blaszane które znacznie bardziej się rozgrzewają niż deski , zatem nie jest to problem odporności temperaturowej, ale problem jaki powstałby podczas ewentualnej wymiany pokrycia i związane z nim zniszczenie termoizolacji skłania do wprowadzenia separatora jakim jest w tym przypadku membrana. To wszystko przy założeniu , że pokrycie będzie szczelne, wolne od przecieków.
Letnie podwyższenie temperatury w warstwie pianki sięgnie w ciągu dnia kilku centymetrów i ponieważ poliuretan nie jest akumulatorem ciepła jak materiały oparte na bazalcie czy krzemie nastąpi wystudzenie w ciągu nocy.
 Problemem który znacznie bardziej wpływa na komfort mieszkania w lecie na poddaszach ocieplonych pianką są okna dachowe. Od siebie radzę je stosować tylko tam gdzie jest to konieczne, a raczej dążyć do rozwiązań w układzie lukarn. Nienajwyższa trwałość ( zwłaszcza *TANICH ! CENA RZĄDZI !* ), możliwość nieszczelności, zawsze , nawet w najlepiej wykonanych izolacjach obwodowych, występujące pogorszenie izolacyjności oraz, co jest "wartością dodaną" tzw. efekt szklarniowy, to problemy związane z oknami dachowymi. Jeżeli w ogóle to rozwiązanie ma pozostać na rynku budowlanym, wobec tak radykalnie rosnących wymagań technicznych to musi natąpić całkowita zmiana koncepcji. Bo w takiej wersji jak teraz będzie to zawsze słaby punkt poddasza. Okno dachowe, ze względu na "efekt szklarniowy" musi być wyposażone w roletę zacieniającą ( najlepiej zewnętrzną ) lub warstwę refleksyjną oraz posadzka pod oknem, ogrzewana słońcem, zdecydowanie nie z materiałów "ciężkich", akumulących ciepło i dodatkowo pokryta wykładziną lub dywanikiem.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## BCS

"Obie metody są dopuszczalne"

Proszę o odpowiedz precyzyjną -kiedy przy tej samej grubości PIR  na poddaszu będzie chłodniej, czy jak zewnętrzna warstwa ocieplenia rozgrzana jest powyżej np.60st. czy jak ma styk z niższą 40st temperaturą.


 "Bardzo niski opór dyfuzyjny pianki daje komfort "oddychania" drewna bez istotnej potrzeby tworzenia kanałów wentylujących. To "wata", ze względu na jej cechy musi być wyposażona w takie rozwiązanie." 

Jakie cechy, wata ma jeszcze mniejszy opór dyfuzyjny czyli lepiej odda nawet większą ilość wody, co tajnego ma jeszcze PIR

 "...kilku centymetrów i ponieważ poliuretan nie jest akumulatorem ciepła jak materiały oparte na bazalcie czy krzemie nastąpi wystudzenie w ciągu nocy."

krzem i bazalt to główne składniki wełny, zgadzamy się, że pojemność cieplna jest porównywalna w wełnach nawet wyższa.

"Problemem który znacznie bardziej wpływa na komfort mieszkania w lecie na poddaszach ocieplonych pianką (moja dopiska-jakimkolwiek materiałem izolacyjnym)  są ..... Okno dachowe, ze względu na "efekt szklarniowy" musi być wyposażone w roletę zacieniającą ( najlepiej zewnętrzną ) lub warstwę refleksyjną oraz posadzka pod oknem, ogrzewana słońcem, zdecydowanie nie z materiałów "ciężkich", akumulących ciepło i dodatkowo pokryta wykładziną lub dywanikiem." 
101% prawdy, ale to nie jest tematem wątku.

----------


## mat3006

> "Obie metody są dopuszczalne"
> 
> Proszę o odpowiedz precyzyjną -kiedy przy tej samej grubości PIR  na poddaszu będzie chłodniej, czy jak zewnętrzna warstwa ocieplenia rozgrzana jest powyżej np.60st. czy jak ma styk z niższą 40st temperaturą.
> 
> 
>  "Bardzo niski opór dyfuzyjny pianki daje komfort "oddychania" drewna bez istotnej potrzeby tworzenia kanałów wentylujących. To "wata", ze względu na jej cechy musi być wyposażona w takie rozwiązanie." 
> 
> Jakie cechy, wata ma jeszcze mniejszy opór dyfuzyjny czyli lepiej odda nawet większą ilość wody, co tajnego ma jeszcze PIR
> 
> ...


Witam,
Dlatego wspomniałem o oknach dachowych ponieważ częstym powodem letniego dyskomfortu na poddaszu jest nie tyle dobra izolacja co takie szczegóły jak okna dachowe .
Co do pierwszego pytania: *Nie ma znaczenia*. Powyżej grubości 5,5 cali pianka OK ( pewnej firmy, bo za inne się nie wypowiadam ) ma przebadany i potwierdzony status bariery powietrznej. W Stanach i Kanadzie. W Europie nie zajmują się takimi "pierdułami"  :WTF: . Rządzi lambda a parametr przepuszczalności powietrza nie jest wymagany.
 Innymi słowy. Przy grubości pianki powyżej ok. 13 cm nie ma możliwości ( długotrwałego oddziaływania ) aby rozgrzane powietrze dotarło do dolnej powierzchni izolacji. Trzeba pamiętać że podwyższona temperatura pokrycia oddziaływuje przez max. 1/4 doby. 

"Jakie cechy, wata ma jeszcze mniejszy opór dyfuzyjny czyli lepiej odda nawet większą ilość wody, co tajnego ma jeszcze PIR"..
 "Wata" ma mniejszy opór dyfuzyjny i jak najbardziej mogłaby z tego powodu być dosunięta do deskowania. Mogłaby gdyby nie musiałaby być "suszona" z zawilgoceń które powstały w niej podczas sezonu grzewczego. Wynika to z jej cech do których na pierwszym miejscu należy mały opór powietrzny i związana z nim łatwość przemieszczania ciepłego powietrza przez warstwę izolacji. Również nieszczelności montażu dodatkowo wywołują miejscowe zawilgocenia które wskutek higroskopijnych właściwości waty doprowadzają do postępującego kumulowania zawilgoceń.
W piance, te zjawiska ( konwekcja i nieszczelności ) nie występują ze względu na wspomniany powyżej opór powietrzny oraz absolutną szczelność ( oczywiście o ile jest prawidłowo i starannie wykonana ).
Pozdrawiam

----------


## מרכבה

> Wynika to z jej cech do których na pierwszym miejscu należy mały opór powietrzny i związana z nim łatwość przemieszczania ciepłego powietrza przez warstwę izolacji


 bo ty wiesz ! kolejny bo wie !
to po chu certyfikuję się lambdę wełny ?
przypadkiem nie w takich samych warunkach jak piankę i inne materiały !
dlaczego isooboster okazał się lipą ? choć tak szumnie zapowiadany itp ..
A robiąc to bez foli kubełkowej można uzyskać właśnie efekt końcowy jak zapowiadali.
Specjalnie naciągasz fakty o wełnie !
czep się EPS'a ! z biały z marketu przegrasz , widać jaka szczelność jest tego natrysku ! widać !
męczy mnie twój nachalny marketing !
lambda wełny to suma przewodzenia konwekcji i promieniowania !

dla czego za tym w takich samych warunkach pianka okazuje się równie "słaba" jak wełna ?
co też jakieś wiry ?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBVr7kMg370 o tak ciepłe powietrze niesie wełna !! tak że już się nie produkuj! z obszczywaniem wełny !
Nie możesz przeboleć że pianka nie idzie to atak !

----------


## מרכבה

> kilku centymetrów i ponieważ poliuretan nie jest akumulatorem ciepła jak materiały oparte na bazalcie czy krzemie nastąpi wystudzenie w ciągu nocy."


 widzicie ... tak jedne miesza ... że ucieka coś takiego jak ciepło właściwe pianki !
bo ma 1,4 kJ/kg a wełna ma 1,03 kJ/kg .. i przestańcie jedną izolację atakować kosztem drugiej !

----------


## BCS

"
...Co do pierwszego pytania: Nie ma znaczenia. Powyżej grubości 5,5 cali pianka OK  ma przebadany i potwierdzony status bariery powietrznej. "

Co znaczą słowa "bariera powietrzna", jeśli to nie jest nazwa własna, to rozumie to jako coś nieprzepuszczającego powietrze, 14 cm piany OK nie przepuści "nic" powietrza ???, od razu drugie pytanie, co znaczy otwarto-komorowa,  ja rozumiałem, że to PIR który przepuszcza powietrze???

----------


## mat3006

Zacznę od tego, że wypraszam sobie "tykanie". Ten stek bluzgów, którego logiki nie da się w sumie zrozumieć świadczy o adwersarzu. Po raz ostatni odnioszę się do postu tego forumowicza, ponieważ pełno w nim, delikatnie mówiąc, nieprawd.

Zapraszam teraz , o dziwo, na stronę Paroca :
Ponieważ trudno uzyskać informację na temat tego parametru, nawet zwracając sie bezpośrednio do aktywnego na forum przedstawiciela Rockwool'a pozwolę sobie skorzystać ze szczerości Paroc'a.
W tabeli "Przepuszczalność powietrza" oraz w tabeli "Przewodność cieplna" w rozłożeniu na składniki znajdziemy odpowiedż na pytania jaka jest główna różnica miedzy watami a pianką OK ( po raz kolejny zaznaczam, że przedstawione przeze mnie parametry dotyczą jednej, uznanej pianki a nie wszystkich, za które nie odpowiadam )
Zacznijmy od tabeli "Przepuszczalność powietrza". Parametrem wykresu jest gęstość, wykres zaś wykazuje jasno ( co było intuicyjne ) , że wraz ze wzrostem gęstości przepuszczalność powietrza maleje. Weźmy pod uwagę najczęściej kupowany w hipermarketech i składach budowlanych produkt izolacyjny jakim jest rolowana wata o gęstości 30 kg/m3. Dla takiej gęstości przepuszczalność powietrza wynosi 100 x 10(-5) m3/m2sPa. Dla waty o gęstości 90 kg/m3 przepuszczalność powietrza spadnie dziesięciokrotnie.
Porównajmy zatem ten parametr z pianką otwartokomórkową . Podany na stronie ...( łatwo można znaleźć  :smile:  ) wynosi 7,6 x 10(-9) m3/msPa. 
Obliczmy zatem relację dla waty (30 kg/m3) vs. pianka OK :
(100 x 10 (-5)) / ( 7,6 x 10(-9)) = 131'579.... ILE ?!?! 130 tysięcy razy !?!?
 Czyli opór powietrzny pianki OK , będący odwrotnością przepuszczalności jest 130 tysięcy razy większy od oporu jaki stawia przemieszczaniu się powietrza wata mineralna ? Tak czy nie !?
Dla waty o gęstości 90 kg/m3 będzie ta relacja 10-krotnie mniejsza ale i tak jest przygniatająca : 13'000 razy !
Wracając do waty o gęstości 30 kg/m3 która jest głównie stosowana na, wymienionych powyżej, niskobudżetowych dachach i analizując dla tego przypadku tabelę "Przewodność cieplna" ze strony Paroc'a co widzimy ? Widzimy, że udział konwekcji w sumarycznym współczynniku lambda jest dwukrotnie większy od sumy pozostałych składników : kondukcji przez włókna, przewodzenia przez powietrze oraz IR.  
To jak jest naprawdę ? Jezeli nawet przyjmiemy, że pozostałe składniki lambdy są takie same to dzieląc udział konwekcji przez obliczoną relację, praktycznie ją eliminujemy w przypadku pianki . Tak czy nie ? To trzeba bardzo złej woli ( albo głębokiej niewiedzy ) w tej dyskusji, żeby mówić że wełna i pianka to to samo !
 Normy, metody badania, aprobaty i atesty... Może warto bliżej się przypatrzeć jak sytuacja wyglądała, jak wygląda i będzie wyglądała po wejściu europejskiej normy zharmonizowanej w dziedzinie materiałów izolacyjnych. 
 Wiedzcie, że wszystkie materiały izolacyjne dostaną ( dostają ) po dupsku. Deklarowane lambdy pogorszą się co najmniej o 10 % ( w przypadku rzetelnie badanych ) a znacznie więcej te naciągane, bo wprowadzono inne, znacznie bardziej restrykcyjne, zasady. 
Nie chce mi się pisać o tym dlaczego innymi metodami i normami traktowane były waty a innymi pianka. Już pisałem o tym.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## mat3006

Chyba wyjaśniłem w powyższym poście.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## BCS

Proszę jednak odpowiedzieć bezpośrednio: 
Co znaczą słowa "bariera powietrzna", jeśli to nie jest nazwa własna, to rozumie to jako coś nieprzepuszczającego powietrze, 14 cm piany OK nie przepuści "nic" powietrza ???, od razu drugie pytanie, co znaczy otwarto-komorowa, ja rozumiałem, że to PIR który przepuszcza powietrze???

----------


## מרכבה

Nic nie wyjaśniłeś bo nie znasz tych liczb !

widzisz gdzieś jakieś cuda ? że wełna nie ma lambdy jaką ma ?



> Obliczmy zatem relację dla waty (30 kg/m3) vs. pianka OK :
> (100 x 10 (-5)) / ( 7,6 x 10(-9)) = 131'579.... ILE ?!?! 130 tysięcy razy !?!?


 to powiedz jakim cudem pianka jest tak słaba i natryskowa ma 
0,045 ...
Blacha też nie przepuszcza powietrza isooboster też i co ? ma lepszą lambdę ?




> en stek bluzgów, którego logiki nie da się w sumie zrozumieć świadczy o adwersarzu


 to ty cały czas bluzgasz głupotami ! i zaklinasz rzeczywistość.
jak by było jak piszesz to gość powinien mieć rękę poparzoną 
wijesz się jak piskorz i nie wiesz czego masz się czepić .




> To jak jest naprawdę ? Jezeli nawet przyjmiemy, że pozostałe składniki lambdy są takie same to dzieląc udział konwekcji przez obliczoną relację, praktycznie ją eliminujemy w przypadku pianki


 to powiedz skąd taka porównywalna lambda 
marketowej wełny i tryskanej piany ? 
masz po prostu na punkcie konwekcji w wełnie bzika ! jak jest czerwona linia ! może nie wiesz jak wygląda czerwony to sorry
pisze tam sumaryczna przewodność cieplna

powiedz mi jakie będzie U ściany z 1mm blachy to zobaczymy jaki z ciebie za ptica czy rozumiesz pewnie rzeczy ..

----------


## מרכבה

coś dla pana od pianki http://www.deltainsulation.com/asset..._Safing_03.pdf cały świat się myli ! nawet amerykanie !
i ich normy ! jak byk lambda 0,034 ! wedle ich wyliczeń i kogo ty robisz ? w cho ?  :mad: 
będziesz opowiadał bajki ? jeszcze ?




> ASTM C 177]


 ta norma to spisek ? ...jednego mamy Tomasza Brzęczykowskiego co wszystkich nazywa ciepłownikami ...
i że spisek aby nie izolować ! a ty widzisz spisek producentów wełny ...
no to ci za oceanu też  :big grin:

----------


## BCS

Z przeprowadzonej analizy dochodzę do wniosku: PiR to dobry materiał ociepleniowy, ale i on ma parę wad:  jest drogi, 1m3 400-600zł, przyjeżdża na budowę i trudno rozpoznać co się kupuje-jakiej jakości, jest palny lub tlący, więcej od styropianu przepuszczający co na pewno spowoduje występowanie punktu rosy, a pod papą  bez odpowiedniej wentylacji nasiąkania drewna (może dlatego zalecają około 5,5' -bo tyle to zdąży w lato wyschnąć?) , ale ma jedną najważniejszą zaletę, super łatwość aplikacji i jej ciągłość, dla osób budujących dom za biurka w pracy, najważniejszy parametr, robota sama się pilnuje. Wełna lepiej wygłusza, m3 kosztuje 200-250zł (ale nie ta z supermarketu dla mnie nieklasyfikowana ), trudno ją dokładnie ułożyć- co swoje kosztuje i trzeba 50%więcej tego co piany żeby zniwelować podstawowe błędy i uzyskać porównywalne parametry.

Przywoływanie amerykańskich parametrów i twierdzenie "dobre bo dobre" nie przekonuje mnie, stany nie budują trwałych budowli, mody na siding i inne nowości, które nie zagrzały miejsca w historii budownictwa tylko potęgują czujność  potencjalnego nabywcy, czy piana to nie następne bele co. Jest łatwa w aplikacji, a robocizna w Usa jest znacznie droższa niż nad Wisła,  może to jest kluczem jej sukcesu, do tego ta grubość 5,5' i parcie na OK. Kanadyjczyki tak docieplone z możliwością  swobodnej dyfuzji pary są ciepłe, ale nigdy nie będą  bardzo ciepłe. ZK nie mogą dać bo droga i  tam się szybko buduje szkieletowce co może spowodować popękanie na drzewie ZK- To moje domysły. 

U siebie na poddaszu zastanawiałem się długo czy nie dać PIR, ale po spotkaniu z klientem u którego parę lat temu układaliśmy grubo wełnę, pod bardzo bacznym nadzorem właściciela (siedział i patrzył czy się dokładnie robi) z jego autorskimi rozwiązaniami  nacinania układania/przekładania oraz jego opinani, że jest chłodno w lato i ciepło zimą oraz ustabilizowaniu cen lepszych wełen zdecydowany jestem na wełnę- tanio, ciepło, cicho, bez tworzyw sztucznych . Niestety jak wykonujemy usługę u klientów, bardzo ciężko jest  przekonać do dobrej (stabilnej objętościowo i jednorodnej) wełny, najczęściej staje na jakimś kompromisie, w krokwie 0.39 (bo poniżej nie bierzemy w ogóle pod uwagę- sam klej i powietrze-musi opaść) a druga i trzecia warstwa już lepsze. Nie upieram się jak poddasze ma być ocieplone pir-em, my robimy resztę gk, ale ostatnio miałem przypadek pana od natrysku, który chciał wmówić inwestorce, że 12cm OK pryśniętej między krokwie BEZ zakrywania spodów krokwi będzie cieplejsze od 2*15cm 0.36 i 0,33 -nawet cenowo byliśmy tańsi, a jedyny argument wykonawcy piany powtarzany  w czacie rozmowy było w USA TAK SIĘ ROBI i JEST DOBRZE.

----------


## מרכבה

> Przywoływanie amerykańskich parametrów i twierdzenie "dobre bo dobre" nie przekonuje mnie, stany nie budują trwałych budowli


ale mają inne normy ... co do badań parametru przewodności cieplnej.




> Kanadyjczyki tak docieplone z możliwością swobodnej dyfuzji pary są ciepłe, ale nigdy nie będą bardzo ciepłe.


 to nie jest argument naukowy. 
http://www.baubiologie.at/europe/aus...ia.html?id=366 oczywiście nie będzie ciepły ..to tylko jak to w sądzie mówią przypuszczenie ...
wiosek oddalony.



> a jedyny argument wykonawcy piany powtarzany w czacie rozmowy było w USA TAK SIĘ ROBI i JEST DOBRZE.


dla mnie ci to wykonują ... mają robić to dobrze ..
i przeważnie wiedzą jak zrobić tylko nie wiedzą dlaczego, wolną powtarzać np 10cm ... EPS"a itp.
Budownictwo w USA .. nie jest jakimś cudem ... przynajmniej to jednorodzinne ! inaczej jest z przemysłowym...
I nie jest to bajka o chłopkach roztropkach ... tylko oparcie na normie ASTM ...
może jeszcze JIS standard ..


https://law.resource.org/pub/us/cfr/...c177.1997.html wystarczy na koniec strony ..zobaczyć przypisy do literatury ilu ludzi nad tym pracowało ...
ale najlepiej obszczywać naukę !

----------


## BCS

> ...... jak dotąd nie udzielił odpowiedzi i pewnie nie udzieli, bo prawda mu w oczy kole że nie ma znaczenia rodzaj izolacji, bo płyta kartonowo gipsowa wraz z paroizolacja dają wystarczający opór powietrza żeby przepuszczalność wełny była kompletnie nieistotna


Dokładnie, a parametry ocieplenia  na poddaszu jako całości nie zależą tak naprawdę od zaaplikowanego właściwie materiału ociepleniowego tylko innych błędów, mostki na ścianach działowych i szczytowych, okna czy odbiegający od jakichkolwiek paramentów wyłaz na stryszek i  wiele innych ....

----------


## Tomek W

Trochę mnie nie było, ale już wracam do ciekawych i merytorycznych dyskusji.




> Witam,
> 1. Pisałem już wcześniej, że współczesny system normowania i związanych z nim badań, w Europie, jest utrzymywany przez silne jak nigdzie indziej na świecie lobby producentów wełny. Pomimo wieloletnich starań aby zostały ujednolicone normy i badania materiałów izolacyjnych proces ten jest skutecznie torpedowany. Dlaczego ? Proste. Okazałoby się momentalnie, że korzystające z innych, znacznie bardziej liberalnych norm i metod badawczych izolacje z wełny, zostałyby w szybkim czasie sprowadzone do zastosowań wyłącznie p.pożarowych.


Na jakiej podstawie wysuwasz taki wniosek? Na ca 10 równoprawnych grup roboczych w Komitecie, opracowującym normy na izolacje cieplne  jest jedna dla wełny mineralnej (skalnej i szklanej) i kilka piankowych: styropian (EPS) styropian ekstrudowany (XPS), pianka poliuretanowa (PU i PIR), pianka fenolowa (PF) i polietylen (PE).




> 3. Jaka grubość ? Powyżej 25 cm NIE MA SENSU fizycznego i finansowego. Powiększanie ponad 10 cali grubości nie wpłynie na zwiększenie izolacyjności. Przy 10 calach strata ciepła przez izolację dachu zostanie zredukowana o 98 %. Grubość 8 cali czyli ok. 20 cm redukuje o 97%. Wyznawcy jedynego wzoru i świętej lambdy nie mogą pojąć, że kluczem do dobrej izolacji jest uniemożliwienie lub bardzo duże utrudnienie przepływu powietrza przez materiał (o niskiej kondukcji) i nieszczelności, przy jednoczesnym ( ze względu na drewno konstrukcyjne ) małym oporze dyfuzyjnym.


Może tak być, ze najbardziej optymalną grubością jest 25 cm, ale sam bym nie uogólniał. Jak buduje się dom wykonanie analizy doboru optymalnej grubości (takiej dla której osiąga się minmum kosztów inwestycji i kosztów eksploatacji przez dany okres czasu, np. kredytowania) to mała rzecz a pozwala na uzyskanie pewności co do rozwiązań. Może być tak, że w danym rpzypadku opłąca się dołożyć właśnie te 3-5 cm, bo efekt wciąz jest pozytywny.




> 4.  Jaka pianka ?


Dobre pytanie. Pianka piance nierówna i szkoda, ze dobrzy producenci w swojej Grupie roboczej nie potrafią opracować definicji, która pozwoliłyby pokazać różnice między różnymi piankami kryjącymi się pod jedną ogólna nazwą: poliuretan (bo i PUR i PIR używają tej ogólnej nazwy). Wystarczy zdefiniować PUR i PIR, wskazać środek spieniający (a od niego zależy poziom lambdy i palność), zawartość (lub nie) retardantu, czyli środka zmniejszającego palność – i jego rodzaj (lepszy czy gorszy, mniej czy bardziej szkodliwy). Wtedy trudniej byłoby podróbkom, bo różnica byłaby widoczna już w opisie i definicji, a sprawdzenie zgodności z deklaracją możliwe. Ale to zależy tylko od producentów pianek. I żadne wełniane lobby  :smile:  w tym nie przeszkadza.

----------


## miloszenko

Mam jedna uwage dla kazdego, ktory bedzie chcial zaoszczedzic montujac welne samemu.

Kolejny znajomy, ktory sie za to zabral klnie od paru tygodni, bo ociepla sam, ma 3 lukarny, wiec jest troche gimnastyki ale pylenie welny go dobija totalnie.

Jesli ktos nie chce stracic zapalu na ociepleniu podasza to niech to lepiej dobrze przemysli zanim sie zabierze sam.

Ja mam piane i nie wiem o czym on mowi. Mam piane bo zalezalo mi na czasie i cena byla cale 15 pln/m2 wyzsza od welny, ktorej ukladania pilnowac nie moglem.

Chcesz miec dobrze, szczelnie i szybko - zaplac wiecej i mniej swiety spokoj, i czasem nie bierz pociotkow do pomocy przy ukladaniu welny bo beda Ci dozgonnie wdzieczni.

----------


## מרכבה

http://www.kgp.agh.edu.pl/pliki/c9.pdf a tak liczy się opór przejmowania ciepła ... czyli przekazywanie ciepła na styku materiał stały powietrze !
puki co czekam 1mm stali dla naszego miszcza jako przegroda jakie będzie U garażu blaszanego ..z 1mm blachy stalowej proszę ładnie w liczbach przedstawić ! jedne był na tyle uczciwy że z główki ... napisał ile ! oblał czekam !
zobaczymy czy podstawy liczenia izolacji są znane !




> Kolejny znajomy, ktory sie za to zabral klnie od paru tygodni, bo ociepla sam, ma 3 lukarny, wiec jest troche gimnastyki ale pylenie welny go dobija totalnie.


 oczywiście .. dla tego wycofałem się z lukarn !
ale i tak cenowo będzie lepiej.
http://www.google.pl/imgres?sa=X&esp...0&tx=210&ty=96 jeśli tak zostaną krokwie nie otulone pianą to izolację można sobie w rzope wsadzić !

http://www.amb.pl/pub_newsWiecej_86/_:_.html widać jak szczelnie  :smile:  no cud miód ... jak się robi szybko to każdą izolacją można ...

jak za pianę OK ...PUR ... ktoś weźmie 120-140mzł m^3 ok przyjmuję .

teraz skąd taka kiepska lambda pianki 0,043 wedle jednej strony ...?
w takich samych warunkach jak wełna badana ... 
skąd taki słaby wynik ?

----------


## Martinezzz22

> przyklejam cytat wiele mówiący z innego wątku jednego usera który jest tuż po pianowaniu
> 
> jak widać wyraźnie hiper droga usługa a i tak wiele wątpliwości na temat jakości
> 
> podsumowując wątek, lepiej zrobić tradycyjnie, nawet jak się zrobi o 0,0001% zimniej to i tak oznaczać to będzie większe rachunki za CO o 0,01zł/rocznie przy inwestycji tańszej o 3-5tyś zł


Kolego, Pisząc to w innym wątku nie twierdziłem, że mam wątpliwości co do jakości wykonanej usługi. Ostro naciągasz moje słowa i łapiesz za słowa..Co Ty z PISu czy jaki diabeł?
Ja jestem bardzo zadowolony z wykonanej usługi. Obserwowałem wykonawcę i naprawdę przykładał się do tego co robi. Ja jestem zdania, że jeśli nie wykonasz sobie sam docieplenia poddasza wełną, to nikt, albo prawie nikt idealnie Ci tego nie zrobi, bo to takie g..no, że każdy tylko patrzy by upchnąć i spierniczać dalej..bo gryzie..bo pyli itp. Żeby uzyskać taki efekt jak przy pianie, to trzeba ułożyć xx cm /jak to ktoś wyżej napisał/, a to już generuje koszty...no i zmniejsza kubaturę poddasza.
Zamiast rzucać tu swoimi wyimaginowanymi teoriami wrzućcie lepiej zdjęcia z termowizji dachu ocieplonego pianą i adekwatną ilością wełny. Ciekaw jestem, gdzie będzie większa ucieczka energii.

----------


## plusfoto

> jakoby 12cm pianki zastępowało 30cm  innej izolacji


Możesz podać linka?

----------


## מרכבה

http://www.am-pur.pl/index.php?go=kr...wej_pur_zalety nawet partaczom nie chce się prawidłowo liczb wypełnić !
Po montażu licząc stratę ... 20% ... ok tylko jakoś nie widzę aby pod krokwiami dawali pianę 

http://www.polychem-systems.com.pl/pl/pianka-natryskowa można uczciwie przedstawić fakty 
http://www.purterm.pl/piana_poliuretanowa.html dla laika to może być dowód !
Piankę zamknięto komórkowa to też mit !
czy jest jej powłoka ma nieskończony opór dyfuzyjny ? jak nie to jest jeszcze większa ściema ! jak gaz spie przy ...

http://demilecusa.pl/wp-content/uplo...14.09.2011.pdf ciekawe czy te substancje się ulotnią od razu z tej pianki 
przeczytajcie jaki syf ...

----------


## Martinezzz22

> ile ty masz tej piany ?? tylko 6 cm grubo ??
> 
> w połowie tego wątku są linki do kilku takich co już mieszkają, mają różne różniste izolacje, z całego  serca ci życzę tak niskich kosztów CO, tyle w temacie ucieczki energii i  waszych wyimaginowanych teorii jakoby 12cm pianki zastępowało 30cm  innej izolacji


A kto tutaj pisze, że 12 cm piany zastępuje 30 cm wełny? Człowieku zastanów się a potem pisz... Ekspertem od termodynamiki nie jestem, ale na chłopski rozum wiadomo, że dając mniej a szczelniej uzyskamy tyle samo co przy więcej a nie dokładniej..

Dziękuję Ci za Twoje życzenia co do niskich kosztów ogrzewania..będą adekwatne do kosztów poniesionych przy termoizolacji.


A tak poza tym, najpierw zapytaj czy możesz użyć mojego cytatu do innego wątku..

----------


## מרכבה

http://www.ekoizolacje.com/?Itemid=17&start=160 może to jest nasz kolega ?




> ale na chłopski rozum wiadomo, że dając mniej a szczelniej uzyskamy tyle samo co przy więcej a nie dokładniej..


To pokarze test szczelności budynku !
jakoś nie widzę aby domy nie izolowane wełną nie przeszły testu pod budynek pasywny .
to znaczy że powietrze stoi w takiej przegrodzie !

Może ktoś szybko odpowie .. na pytanie jakie U będzie miała ściana garażu z 1mm blachy stalowej .

http://www.baubiologie.at/handwerkersuche/hoeller.html 
http://www.baubiologie.at/europe/aus...ia.html?id=366
rzeczywiście nieszczelny budynek ... z certyfikatem !

----------


## lukasza

> Jesli ktos nie chce stracic zapalu na ociepleniu podasza to niech to lepiej dobrze przemysli zanim sie zabierze sam.
> Ja mam piane i nie wiem o czym on mowi.


jak się kończą argumenty o tym, że pianka jest niewiele lepsza od wełny, ale za to dużo droższa to zostaje argument "jakości robocizny". Otóż nie wiem co gorsze może być niechlujna ekipa kładąca wełnę czy tani wykonawca (tani produkt) pianki. 
Jeden może Nas oszukać na jakości pracy a drugi może nas oszukać na jakości produktu.

Jednak zawsze najlepsze są wpisy o tym jak ta wełna cholernie żre szczególnie tych co tego nie robili tylko słyszeli od kolegi. Ja jestem fajtłapa budowlany. Żona to stworzenie 100% biurowe a dla jaj sobie stryszek 50m2 ocieplili sami między krokwiami 15cm  Isoverm 0,035 z folią i łatami 2 cm (na to pójdzie jakieś przykrycie) i jeszcze w międzyczasie wsadziłem miedzy łaty resztki styro 2 cm. 2 dni 2 osoby po 6h i 2 h w 3 osoby jak mocowaliśmy folię - wszystko na kolanach robione bo nisko. 

Pianka będzie ok za 10-15 lat jak stanieje x2 lub utrzyma swoją obecną cenę ale My więcej zarobimy. Na dziś jej zalety zabija cena.

----------


## Martinezzz22

> http://www.ekoizolacje.com/?Itemid=17&start=160 może to jest nasz kolega ?
> 
> 
> To pokarze test szczelności budynku !
> jakoś nie widzę aby domy nie izolowane wełną nie przeszły testu pod budynek pasywny .
> to znaczy że powietrze stoi w takiej przegrodzie !


Nie wiem czy to tyczy się mnie czy nie, ale jeśli tak to PUDŁO!  :wink:  /Zbieżność imion jest przypadkowa  :smile: /


To może zadam pytanie prościej...co będzie szczelniejsze 15 cm naniesionej  piany, czy 15 cm *ułożonej* wełny?

----------


## מרכבה

Nie ciebie ... naszego miszcza ...




> To może zadam pytanie prościej...co będzie szczelniejsze 15 cm naniesionej piany, czy 15 cm ułożonej wełny?


 chciał bym stwierdzić że piana .. tylko jakoś http://www.natryskizolacji.pl/galeri...=picture&id=46 takie realizacje  nie przemawiają za mną.
Jeśli taki materiał miał by być w cenie około 120 -140zł za 1m^3 piany ok .. ale wychodzi za 15 cm natrysku 55 z. dziękuję ...
w przeliczeniu na cenę mam za to EPS'a grafitowego .
Który póki co jest najlepszy z tych materiałów ...
Pianka o gęstości 7kg .. jak tu http://www.polychem-systems.com.pl/pl/pianka-natryskowa
http://www.mkmizolacje.pl/ pierwsze zdjęcie po otwarciu ... tak ma wyglądać szczelny dach ?

http://www.mkmizolacje.pl/ czy tak ma wyglądać profesjonalna strona ?
http://www.polychem-systems.com.pl/pl/pianka-natryskowa czy tu ... czarno na białym 
częstym argumentem jest szczelność ... ok .. tylko certyfikowanie budynku przez PHI 
od razu wyszło by czy jest szczelny czy nie ! zwłaszcza że jest nad i pod ciśnienie ! 

Skąd tak "kiepska" lambda pianki PUR ... 0,043 W/mK ? badana w tych warunkach co wełna ... co w niej siedzi że nie przewodzi gorzej niż marketowa wełna 
http://www.isobooster.pl/specyfikacja_techniczna.php tak jak tu... kuku zrobił isooboster !

Uważam że szczelna paroizolacja plus wiatroizolacjia plus znacznie niższa cena puki i niepaloność przemawiają za wełną .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBVr7kMg370
no tak wełna przenosi ciepłe powietrze .. widać . :big tongue: 
czyli sam materiał w sobie zły nie jest gorzej z ułożenie  :big tongue: 
http://web.byv.kth.se/bphys/reykjavik/pdf/art_077.pdf

----------


## מרכבה

http://pep.ecn.nl/fileadmin/pep/pdf/...tification.pdf jak by izolowanie wełną było złe to budynek nie przeszedł by testu szczelności 
proszę zobaczyć wyniki !

----------


## lukasza

> Nie ciebie ... naszego miszcza ...
> chciał bym stwierdzić że piana .. tylko jakoś http://www.natryskizolacji.pl/galeri...=picture&id=46 takie realizacje  nie przemawiają za mną.
> Jeśli taki materiał miał by być w cenie około 120 -140zł za 1m^3 piany ok .. ale wychodzi za 15 cm natrysku 55 z. dziękuję ...
> w przeliczeniu na cenę mam za to EPS'a grafitowego .


patrze tam na 3 realizacje i wiedzę, że zatrzymali się na izolacji między krokwiami ... no to za tą cenę dostali izolację jak sitko - szkoda dalej o tym pisać.

----------


## מרכבה

> wynosi 7,6 x 10(-9) m3/msPa. 
> Obliczmy zatem relację dla waty (30 kg/m3) vs. pianka OK :
> (100 x 10 (-5)) / ( 7,6 x 10(-9)) = 131'579.... ILE ?!?! 130 tysięcy razy !?!?


 nawet tu kłamie !
http://web.byv.kth.se/bphys/reykjavik/pdf/art_080.pdf proszę przepuszczalność powietrza wełny !
naciąga fakty ! aby wszyło na jego ! 
http://web.byv.kth.se/bphys/reykjavik/pdf/art_085.pdf tu jest pokazane ... co można by było się przyczepić wełny ..
ale co to za gęstość 9,4 kg?  czy 15 kg ..
http://pasivnydom.blog.cz/0911/vypln...neralnou-vlnou jak mówimy o wełnie to takiej  :big tongue:

----------


## mat3006

> Proszę jednak odpowiedzieć bezpośrednio: 
> Co znaczą słowa "bariera powietrzna", jeśli to nie jest nazwa własna, to rozumie to jako coś nieprzepuszczającego powietrze, 14 cm piany OK nie przepuści "nic" powietrza ???, od razu drugie pytanie, co znaczy otwarto-komorowa, ja rozumiałem, że to PIR który przepuszcza powietrze???


Bariera powietrzna to pojęcie przetłumaczone wprost z *Air Barrier*
Po prostu, pianka na którą się powołuję, przy grubości 5,5 cala spełnia wymagania wzmiankowanej w linku normy ASTM E2178 jako bariery dla ruchu powietrza przy normatywnym gradiencie ciśnień.
Może bardziej zrozumiałe będzie tak zestawione porównanie:
Warstwa pianki OK o grubości 1 metra stawia, poprzez swoją mikroskopijnie porowatą i kapilarną strukturę, taki opór dla przemieszczania się powietrza niosącego ładunek kaloryczny i parowy jak...130 kilometrów waty hipermarketowej lub 13 kilometrów waty dobrej jakości, o gęstości 90 kg/m3. 
Pan Tomek nie podważył podanych przez Paroc'a parametrów, zatem uwazam je, jak i obliczoną relację, za bezdyskusyjne.
Zatem najczęściej stosowana grubość 20 cm będzie, pod względem tego parametru dawała jaką grubość dla wełny ? Dom we Francji który został w całości zaizolowany pianką Ic o grubości 22 cm, przeszedł test blow-in-door bez wykonanej paroizolacji i płyt g/k. Nie ma takiej grubości, a może raczej należałoby ją obliczyć z wyżej podanej proporcji którą musiałby mieć wełna aby również, bez, de'facto prawdziwego uszczelnienia jakim są dla niej, paroizolacja, płyty g/k czy OSB, przeszła ten test. W wełnie powietrze będzie się przemieszczać zawsze gdy wystąpi różnica ciśnień wywołana różnicą temperatur a jej mały powietrzny nie powstrzyma tego ruchu. W ciężkich wełnach będzie to znacznie mniejsze zjawisko ale... poniżej.
W dalszym, poście, wyważonym i rozsądnym, Kolega stwierdza, że uważa wełny hipermarketowe za cyt." nieklasyfikowalne". Przyznam, że uważam tak samo ale proszę o szczerą odpowiedź : DLACZEGO ? Przecież na wszystkich rolkach i paczkach Isovera, Rockwoola i innych widnieją naklejki z deklarowaną lambdą. To co z nimi nie tak, że Kolega je, jednoznacznie ( może się mylę ) deprecjonuje ? Przecież na nich oparta jest cała filozofia technologiczna i finansowa zwolenników taniej wełny vs. pianka. Jeżeli jednak bierze Kolega pod uwagę zastosowanie wełny o znacznie wyższej gęstości, oraz zakłada, że ze względu nia nieszczelności i różnego rodzaju mostkowania dołoży o 40 % grubości oraz zatrudni do montażu fachowców a nie gości co zbierają na flaszkę, to znajdujemy się na tym samym , jak nie wyższym poziomie kosztowym co pianka. Uwzględniając ewidentne problemy z dokładnym i szczelnym wykonaniem izolacji z wełny na co bardziej skomplikowanych więźbach, które są banalne do wykonania pianką, to ciężko mi znaleźć mocne argumenty za wełną mineralną.

----------


## מרכבה

> Pan Tomek nie podważył podanych przez Paroc'a parametrów, zatem uwazam je, jak i obliczoną relację, za bezdyskusyjne.


 patrz wyżej post

----------


## mat3006

> nawet tu kłamie !


To juz  jest zwykłe CHAMSTWO ! 
 Unikałem takiego języka ale są granice ! Zobacz najpierw, jakie są jednostki wartości które cytujesz, a potem zarzucaj komuś kłamstwo.
Podałem dane z wykresu ze strony Paroc'a. Jeżeli są nieprawdziwe to skieruj do nich zapytanie dlaczego. Może Pan Tomasz, wreszcie poda jaki jest parametr przepuszczalności powietrza albo oporu i oprzemy o atestowane dane.  Jeżeli popełniłem błąd to merytorycznie to prosze uzasadnić i wykazać a nie odstawiac chamówy.
Poza tym naucz się pisać w taki sposób aby można to było poważnie traktować !

----------


## מרכבה

jak nie masz argumentów to je tworzysz

powiedz mi za tym skąd bierze się podobna lambda wełny i pianki !

----------


## mat3006

> jak nie masz argumentów to je tworzysz


KONKRETY !!! Gdzie je tworzę ?! Gdzie skłamałem ?

Pisałem już wielokrotnie, że obowiązujące metody badania są dalekie od realu czyli:
wielkość próbek, w których nie wystąpi rzeczywiste zjawisko konwekcjiczas trwania badaniabrak w warunkach laboratoryjnych czynników które w rzeczywistym użytkowaniu występują ( np. zawilgocenie wełny, nawet statystycznie oszacowane nieszczelności )
Jedynym rozwiązaniem które w miarę rzetelnie pokazałoby i zweryfikowało rzeczywistą wartość izolacji jest długoterminowa metoda domków modelowych. Nie będę przeklejał, opisałem to *tu*

----------


## M K

> Jednak zawsze najlepsze są wpisy o tym jak ta wełna cholernie żre szczególnie tych co tego nie robili tylko słyszeli od kolegi


To, że wełna podczas układania "żre" czy "kłuje" to fakt. 
Bez odpowieniego kombinezonu, dobrych, rękawic oraz maski lepiej nie zaczynać układania wełny.
Najciekawsze jest natomiast, że to wcale nie przeszkadza nieproszonemu lokatorowi czyli kunie. Jak chce sobie uwić gniazdko, to drąży w wełnie korytarze i bardzo dobrze tam się czuje. Wiem o tym ze swojego doświadczenia, niedawno poprawiałem ocieplenie poddasza które najpierw skopali wynajęci panowie a potem swoje zrobiła kuna.

----------


## mat3006

> To, że wełna podczas układania "żre" czy "kłuje" to fakt. 
> Bez odpowieniego kombinezonu, dobrych, rękawic oraz maski lepiej nie zaczynać układania wełny.
> Najciekawsze jest natomiast, że to wcale nie przeszkadza nieproszonemu lokatorowi czyli kunie. Jak chce sobie uwić gniazdko, to drąży w wełnie korytarze i bardzo dobrze tam się czuje. Wiem o tym ze swojego doświadczenia, niedawno poprawiałem ocieplenie poddasza które najpierw skopali wynajęci panowie a potem swoje zrobiła kuna.


 To musi być prowokacja. Wiadomo, że ND stwierdził : KUN NIE MA !

----------


## מרכבה

> KONKRETY !!! Gdzie je tworzę ?! Gdzie skłamałem ?


 argumenty ..
o jakiś konwekcjach w wełnie ... na początek

I edytujesz posty jak już dawno są przepisane przez innych !



> wielkość próbek, w których nie wystąpi rzeczywiste zjawisko konwekcji


tak oczywiście .. to poczytaj kiedy startuje ta konwekcja ! a potem się wyrażaj .



> czas trwania badania


 tu też zaklinasz rzeczywistość !
ponieważ badanie trwa 2 tygodnie z pełną analizą danych !
Tak jak piankę ! nie można zbadać zaraz po natrysku .. ponieważ po 8 tygodniach już jest tylko odpowiednikiem białego EPS'a



> brak w warunkach laboratoryjnych czynników które w rzeczywistym użytkowaniu występują ( np. zawilgocenie wełny, nawet statystycznie oszacowane nieszczelności )


jakie ty tam widzisz nieszczelności ! przestań




> To musi być prowokacja. Wiadomo, że ND stwierdził : KUN NIE MA !


 jak myszy w wacie szklanej dały radę to wełnie też tym bardziej dadzą ... 
Kostka słomy i pianka PIR .. to najbardziej gęste materiały dla mszyów ..
http://www.birmingham.ac.uk/Document...fweb150dpi.pdf
jakoś nie pomyliłem jednostek !
jest tylko 10x różnicy  :big tongue: 
powiedz mi skąd bierze się paro przepuszczalność pianki PUR .. 
ciut mniejszej jak EPS'a to znaczy że też jest ruch gazu w niej !

----------


## M K

> To musi być prowokacja. Wiadomo, że ND stwierdził : KUN NIE MA !


Proszę mnie nie wkręcać w kłótnie czy spory, które tu są prowadzone.

Post napisałem aby przypomnieć, że w naszych domach oprócz ludzi, potrafią zamieszkać również kuny lub inne zwierzątka.
I przypuszczam, że jak upatrzą sobie miejsce na gniazdko, to w nosie mają z czego jest zrobione ocieplenie. I jaką ten materiał ma lambdę, czy inny współczynnik.

----------


## מרכבה

Potwierdzam myszy w wacie szklanej miały gniazdo !! a stara wata szklana to nie jest teraz wełna szklana ..tylko 
jak by igły ze szkła !

Kłótnie i spory ... to kolega Mat począł tą wojnę ... a ja mu dłużny nie byłem ..

Może i bym chciał końca tego przedstawienia, tylko wyciąganie różnych ...
cdn

----------


## BCS

> ....
> Warstwa pianki OK o grubości 1 metra stawia, poprzez swoją mikroskopijnie porowatą i kapilarną strukturę, taki opór ....


Struktura pianki OK i wełny wymaga zastosowania bariery paronieprzepuszczalnej, wełna jak się foli nie zrobi to w ogóle nie działa jako izolator ciepła tylko filtr kurzu, w pianie OK też następuje dyfuzja, znacznie wolniej-ale i tak 10 razy więcej niż w styropianie (dane z Pana wcześniejszego postu), próby niezastosowania w OK bariery paronierzepuszczalnej spowodują jakieś zawilgocenie piany koło puntu rosy i jej częściowe osłabienie jako izolatora, żeby to przewiało przydałby się kanał od strony dachu.W wełnie od razu zakłada się te zjawiska. NIKT nie sugeruje montażu wełny bez foli, Układ wełna z folią stawia 100% barierę powietrzną, niestety bardzo ciężko go wykonać szczelnie, dlatego pianka ma swoje zalety czego nie neguje, ale z foliami i odpowiednią grubością, a nie 14cm.





> ...
> W dalszym, poście, wyważonym i rozsądnym, Kolega stwierdza, że uważa wełny hipermarketowe za cyt." nieklasyfikowalne". Przyznam, że uważam tak samo ale proszę o szczerą odpowiedź : DLACZEGO ? Przecież na wszystkich rolkach i paczkach Isovera, Rockwoola i innych widnieją naklejki z deklarowaną lambdą. To co z nimi nie tak......


Z doświadczenia monterskiego wiem, że tańsze (poniżej 0,04) są niejednorodnie tkane, zbiegają się, w 1m2 są gęstsze i rzadsze, opadają, taki bubel, pewnie rzadziej (0,05) się nie da zrobić bo pazerni biznesmeni i takie próbowali by opylić. Z tą ceną wełny to często mam na budowach takie sytuacje: proponuje wełnę 15cm za jakieś 13-19zł/m2(0.039-0,036) inwestor odpowiada, że widział w supermarkecie po 7-8zł/m2, tłumacze że jakość jest jak powyżej, nie dowierza, dopiero jak przypominam, że na elewacje ładował ile wlezie cm styropianu po 150zł/m3 i mu nie szkoda było, a na poddasze chce kupić ocieplenie po 50zł/m3 zaczyna analizować,że ceny które podałem w m3 są niższe od ocieplenia na ścianach, a na to nie było szkoda środków...taka dygresja a  piana kosztuje koło 500zł/m3.

----------


## mat3006

> Struktura pianki OK i wełny wymaga zastosowania bariery paronieprzepuszczalnej, wełna jak się foli nie zrobi to w ogóle nie działa jako izolator ciepła tylko filtr kurzu, w pianie OK też następuje dyfuzja, znacznie wolniej-ale i tak 10 razy więcej niż w styropianie (dane z Pana wcześniejszego postu), próby niezastosowania w OK bariery paronierzepuszczalnej spowodują jakieś zawilgocenie piany koło puntu rosy i jej częściowe osłabienie jako izolatora, żeby to przewiało przydałby się kanał od strony dachu.W wełnie od razu zakłada się te zjawiska. NIKT nie sugeruje montażu wełny bez foli, Układ wełna z folią stawia 100% barierę powietrzną, niestety bardzo ciężko go wykonać szczelnie, dlatego pianka ma swoje zalety czego nie neguje, ale z foliami i odpowiednią grubością, a nie 14cm.


 Żeby nie było niedomówień, nie pisałem, że wystarczającą grubością jest 14 cm tylko, że przy tej grubości pianka spełnia normę kwalifikujacą ją jako barierę powietrzną. Co do konieczności stosowania paroizolacji w przypadku pianki. Już wcześniej pisałem, że zalezy to poziomu wilgotności we wnętrzu. Nawet producenci wełny ( było na temat we wczesnej erze wątku ) w przypadku wentylacji z rekuperatorem sugerują rezygnację z paroizolacji. 
Nie będe po raz kolejny tłumaczył dlaczego pianka i unieruchromione skutecznie, w niej powietrze tworzą silny opór przed przemieszczaniem się ogrzanego  powietrza od wewnątrz. Sądzę, że już wystarczająco dużo na ten temat pisałem.   



> Z doświadczenia monterskiego wiem, że tańsze (poniżej 0,04) są niejednorodnie tkane, zbiegają się, w 1m2 są gęstsze i rzadsze, opadają, taki bubel, pewnie rzadziej (0,05) się nie da zrobić bo pazerni biznesmeni i takie próbowali by opylić. Z tą ceną wełny to często mam na budowach takie sytuacje: proponuje wełnę 15cm za jakieś 13-19zł/m2(0.039-0,036) inwestor odpowiada, że widział w supermarkecie po 7-8zł/m2, tłumacze że jakość jest jak powyżej, nie dowierza, dopiero jak przypominam, że na elewacje ładował ile wlezie cm styropianu po 150zł/m3 i mu nie szkoda było, a na poddasze chce kupić ocieplenie po 50zł/m3 zaczyna analizować,że ceny które podałem w m3 są niższe od ocieplenia na ścianach, a na to nie było szkoda środków...taka dygresja a  piana kosztuje koło 500zł/m3.


 Z pełnym szacunkiem ale to nie jest pełna odpowiedź dlaczego Kolega uważa te tanie wełny za "nieklasyfikowalne" ? Przecież są sygnowane i oklejone przez producentów. W czym więc rzecz ? Czyżby podawane przez nich informacje są niczym innym jak...?
Co do cen pianki to najwyższy czas odswieżyć nieco bazę danych. Najtańsze ( żeby było jasne, nie polecam ich ) , desperados oferują już za 60-65 zł brutto/ 20 cm/ m2. To daje 300-325 zł/m3 (brutto). Lepsze pianki lokuja się o około 25-35 % drożej.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## miloszenko

Ale bijecie piane  :big tongue: 

Ja nie mam zadnego ocieplenia stropu poddasza tylko piana na skosach, a folia na tymze stropie nad plytami K-G jest bardziej sitem niz folia.

Jakos tak za ogrzewanie rachunki znosne (w stopce podaje) i jakos to to wszystko o czym tu piszecie jest wiecej niz wyolbrzymiane.

Nie neguje welny, mnostwo domow jest nia ocieplonych, anwet tych prawie pasywnych, spelnia swoja role.

Ale piana wg mnie daje wiecej pewnosci co do szczelnosci izolacji, i niczym jej przykrywac nie musze, ogladam ja od lat i zadnych zmian, sucha jak pieprz, z reszta na calym strychu sucho jak pieprz, w koncu od usuwania wilogci jest wentylacja a nie izolacja...

----------


## Tomek B..

> Ale bijecie piane 
> 
> Ja nie mam zadnego ocieplenia stropu poddasza tylko piana na skosach, a folia na tymze stropie nad plytami K-G jest bardziej sitem niz folia.
> 
> Jakos tak za ogrzewanie rachunki znosne (w stopce podaje) i jakos to to wszystko o czym tu piszecie jest wiecej niz wyolbrzymiane.
> 
> Nie neguje welny, mnostwo domow jest nia ocieplonych, anwet tych prawie pasywnych, spelnia swoja role.
> 
> Ale piana wg mnie daje wiecej pewnosci co do szczelnosci izolacji, i niczym jej przykrywac nie musze, ogladam ja od lat i zadnych zmian, sucha jak pieprz, z reszta na calym strychu sucho jak pieprz, w koncu od usuwania wilogci jest wentylacja a nie izolacja...


Dlatego od pewnego i dość długiego czasu przychodzę tutaj aby się pochichrać :Lol:

----------


## lukasza

> Ale bijecie piane 
> 
> Ja nie mam zadnego ocieplenia stropu poddasza tylko piana na skosach, a folia na tymze stropie nad plytami K-G jest bardziej sitem niz folia.
> 
> Jakos tak za ogrzewanie rachunki znosne (w stopce podaje) i jakos to to wszystko o czym tu piszecie jest wiecej niz wyolbrzymiane.
> 
> Nie neguje welny, mnostwo domow jest nia ocieplonych, anwet tych prawie pasywnych, spelnia swoja role.
> 
> Ale piana wg mnie daje wiecej pewnosci co do szczelnosci izolacji, i niczym jej przykrywac nie musze, ogladam ja od lat i zadnych zmian, sucha jak pieprz, z reszta na calym strychu sucho jak pieprz, w koncu od usuwania wilogci jest wentylacja a nie izolacja...


nie neguję, że wynik za ogrzewanie masz znośny choć jak na tą izolację posadzki 30 cm, inwestycje w GWC glikol i piankę na dach to cenowo szału nie ma. I twierdzę stanowczo że rezygnując z GWC glikol, odejmując 10 cm styropianu w posadzce i wyrzucając całą piankę z dachu, ale zastępując ją 30 cm wełny wynik miałbyś taki sam koszt ogrzewania a w kieszeni ponad 10 000 zł. 
Dom masz niebanalny - nie z mojej bajki - ale jako sąsiada chętnie bym takie koło siebie widział. Jednak pianką się nie chwal bo ona raczej Ci rachunki za CO pogarsza a wynika to z faktu, że masz taką a nie inną konstrukcję dachu - wysokość krokwi, takie krokwie to od 15 cm starują, masz min 16 cm bo generalnie konstruktor mniej nie da (chyba że szersze). Pianki dałeś 16 cm i ile (?) może 1 cm zakrył krokwie. Tak to na zdjęciach wygląda z Twojej realizacji domu. Policz ile m2 krokwi masz praktycznie jako mostek w dachu. Będą tego ładę m2! Zaś obrazowo taka krokiew to jest strata podobna jak okno dachowe (przyjmę inne porównania obrazowe). Przemyśl ile teraz masz okien dachowych w domu: 5, może 10 czy też 15 sztuk. A wszyscy wiemy jak okno dachowe ciepło traci.

----------


## מרכבה

> wysokość krokwi, takie krokwie to od 15 cm starują


 U mnie są 7x14cm.
Sprawa tu zaczęła się kiedy, wyjaśniłem jakie warunki muszą być aby konwekcja swobodna miała miejsce.
I kolega mat na mnie najechał i tak mu dłużny nie byłem ..
Puki co sprawę załatwia EPS' grafitowy "uszczelniony" omen nomen ... pianką  :big grin: 
I tak wychodzi 1/2 tego co za pianę co tu kolega pisał . tyle w tym temacie

----------


## Tomek W

> Pan Tomek nie podważył podanych przez Paroc'a parametrów, zatem uwazam je, jak i obliczoną relację, za bezdyskusyjne.


Mat3006

Prosiłbym abyś ustosunkowywał się do moich odpowiedzi, jeśli mówisz o normach, badaniach etc. Prosiłbym również, abyś nie przytaczał norm amerykańskich - nie znam ich, gdyż w moim mniemaniu nie mają one racji bytu w Polsce - mamy nasze normy. ("Cudze chwalicie, swego nie znacie".)

Wstrzymam się na razie z komentowaniem Twoich postów.

----------


## מרכבה

> nie znam ich, gdyż w moim mniemaniu nie mają one racji bytu w Polsce - mamy nasze normy. ("Cudze chwalicie, swego nie znacie".)


 ja też przytoczyłem normę z ameryki aby pokazać że im też wychodzi to samo .

----------


## BCS

> Witam,
> ......
> Co do pierwszego pytania: *Nie ma znaczenia*. Powyżej grubości 5,5 cali pianka OK ( pewnej firmy, bo za inne się nie wypowiadam ) ma przebadany i potwierdzony status bariery powietrznej. W Stanach i Kanadzie. W Europie nie zajmują się takimi "pierdułami".....


W Pana w poście napisano "...potwierdzony status bariery powietrznej..." rozumie to tak 14cm, zatrzyma ruch powietrza, pewnie się zaraz dowiem,że chodziło o pewien dopuszczalny zakres, ale tam zabrakło tego wyjaśnienia, zrozumiałem  bariera jest 100%, jakby było napisane że 5,5' stwarza wymaganą w normach  barierę powietrza to bym się nie czepnoł. Od razu przejdę do dalszego podpytywania, w przedostatnim poście dowiedziałem się, że można więcej niż 5,5', zamawiam 15" cena wzrasta koło 3razy, mimo to zdecydowany jestem, mama pytanie, gdzie wypadnie mniej więcej punkt rosy???Proszę pamiętać, że Pan stara się odpowiedzieć na moje pytania, na budowie jedyne odp. to typu: W Usa tak robią i jest dobrze.

Co do pytania o tanią wełnę, napisałem ona nie trzyma się kupy, nie daję się nią pracować, spada- to tak jak z klasyfikacją mortadeli/parówkowej, jedni ją klasyfikują jako wyrób mnięsny, inni jako odpad papierniczy- trzeba spróbować.

----------


## BCS

> ..... Co do konieczności stosowania paroizolacji w przypadku pianki. Już wcześniej pisałem, że zalezy to poziomu wilgotności we wnętrzu. Nawet producenci wełny ( było na temat we wczesnej erze wątku ) w przypadku wentylacji z rekuperatorem sugerują rezygnację z paroizolacji....


Dawno temu rockwool na gęstych wełnach, nawet dla grawitacyjnej wentylacji tak podawał, później się z tego wycofano, bo kultura pracy na budowie bywa różna , a winny jest ten którego materiał zawilgotnieje, wycofali się, lepiej nich folia będzie wszędzie.

----------


## מרכבה

> a winny jest ten którego materiał zawilgotnieje, wycofali się, lepiej nich folia będzie wszędzie.


 wełna jako materiał wysoko paro-przepuszczalny winien mieć paroizolację.
Ponieważ inaczej niesie tą prę wodną w miejsce gdzie jest za zimno i następuje kondensacja.
To jak byś miał dom z blachy i na niej woda się skraplał, dodanie wełny nic zmieni ponieważ ona nie blokuje dopływy pary wodnej.

----------


## mat3006

> Dawno temu rockwool na gęstych wełnach, nawet dla grawitacyjnej wentylacji tak podawał, później się z tego wycofano, bo kultura pracy na budowie bywa różna , a winny jest ten którego materiał zawilgotnieje, wycofali się, lepiej nich folia będzie wszędzie.


Stan aktualny t.j. 2013-11-15, godz. 13.34 : http://www.rockwool.pl/doradztwo/ocieplenie/ocieplenie-poddasza pkt. 10



> Co do pytania o tanią wełnę, napisałem ona nie trzyma się kupy, nie daję się nią pracować, spada- to tak jak z klasyfikacją mortadeli/parówkowej, jedni ją klasyfikują jako wyrób mnięsny, inni jako odpad papierniczy- trzeba spróbować.


Pan to wie, ja to wiem tylko pytam bo sam nie mogę znaleźć odpowiedzi. Czy deklarowanie na takim wyrobie lambdy na poziomie 0,0,40-0,045 ma pokrycie w rzeczywstości. Czy wyłącznie jej cechy robocze są nie teges ?
Co do reszty zapytania odpiszę pełniej ale trochę później
Pozdrawiam

----------


## מרכבה

> 10. Krok  |  Montaż płyt kartonowo gipsowych


 pierdoły ! para wodna niesie się na całe poddasze i jak by nie było jest lżejsza od powietrza !
dla tego wełna obligatoryjnie paroizolacja ! od 50% wilgotności przy 20 st ( można sobie pogrzebać w wykresie moliera 
lub coś takiego http://siwinska.zut.edu.pl/fileadmin..._powietrzu.pdf
Nikt mnie nie przekona że wełnę można dawać bez paroizolacji.
A pierdoły z oddychaniem można sobie wsadzić tam gdzie światło nie dochodzi !!!
 tego się trzymam .

----------


## Martinezzz22

> w połowie wątku nasz marketingowiec od pianowania *mat3006* zamieścił linki do amerykańskich ulotek reklamowych, obiecuje w nich rachunki poniżej 2tyś/rocznie przy izolacji 5 cala
> 
> i wyszło szydło z worka, nie masz bladego pojęcia o termodynamice,  znalazłeś ulotkę jakiegoś fachmana od pianowania który wcisną ci kit o  nowoczesnej hiper-super izolacji, łyknąłeś frajer gadkę o specjalnej cenie tylko dla ciebie 3,5zł/m2/1cm, nagadał bzdetów o szybkości układania,  nakłamał co do cen wełny żebyś nie zauważył że przepłacasz 5 razy, i na  koniec na chłopski rozum obiecał ci niskie rachunki za CO bo masz super szczelnie
> 
> lepiej dla  ciebie będzie jak nigdy przenigdy nie dowiesz się ile płacą za CO, albo nie daj boże nie próbuj sprawdzać ile ludziom wyszła próba szczelności domku (blow door) ludziom  co mają zwykłą tanią wełnę
> 
> PS gratulacje, wybrałeś idealne  rozwiązanie dla swojego domku, ale lepiej nie staraj się tym chwalić  przed kimkolwiek co ma pojęcie o termodynamice, bo każdy z elementarną  wiedzą budowlaną po 5 sek zorientuje się że dałeś się nabić w butelkę,  tą historyjkę o super hiper izolacji to lepiej zachowaj tylko dla takich  z chłopskim rozumkiem, oni będą się razem z tobą cieszyć twoim  szczęściem i nikt nie będzie wnikał w szczegóły


O jaki ja biedny...chyba się teraz zapłaczę...dzięki za cenne uwagi..będę o tym pamiętał Panie Najlepszy Doradco od...w zasadzie nie wiadomo od czego  :smile:

----------


## miloszenko

> nie neguję, że wynik za ogrzewanie masz znośny choć jak na tą izolację posadzki 30 cm, inwestycje w GWC glikol i piankę na dach to cenowo szału nie ma. I twierdzę stanowczo że rezygnując z GWC glikol, odejmując 10 cm styropianu w posadzce i wyrzucając całą piankę z dachu, ale zastępując ją 30 cm wełny wynik miałbyś taki sam koszt ogrzewania a w kieszeni ponad 10 000 zł. 
> Dom masz niebanalny - nie z mojej bajki - ale jako sąsiada chętnie bym takie koło siebie widział. Jednak pianką się nie chwal bo ona raczej Ci rachunki za CO pogarsza a wynika to z faktu, że masz taką a nie inną konstrukcję dachu - wysokość krokwi, takie krokwie to od 15 cm starują, masz min 16 cm bo generalnie konstruktor mniej nie da (chyba że szersze). Pianki dałeś 16 cm i ile (?) może 1 cm zakrył krokwie. Tak to na zdjęciach wygląda z Twojej realizacji domu. Policz ile m2 krokwi masz praktycznie jako mostek w dachu. Będą tego ładę m2! Zaś obrazowo taka krokiew to jest strata podobna jak okno dachowe (przyjmę inne porównania obrazowe). Przemyśl ile teraz masz okien dachowych w domu: 5, może 10 czy też 15 sztuk. A wszyscy wiemy jak okno dachowe ciepło traci.


Odrobiles prace domowa, ale tak na 3+  :big tongue: . Dlaczego?

Dalem piane bo nie mialem wtedy czasu robic tego sam i bylo mnie wtedy na to stac.

Jest jeszcze jeden argument, niejako przypadkowy...

Obecnie mijajac niemale lozko w sypiali przechodze w miejscu, gdzie jest skos, praktycznie przechodze na styk.

Gdybym mial 25-30 cm welny i obnizyl K-G musialbym sie schylac.

Ja musialem to zrobic szybko i bezproblemowo, kazdy ma inna sytuacje i niech sobie sam roztrzyga gdzie i na co warto wydac kase.

Rownie dobrze moglem dac kable grzejne zamiast calego CO, mialbym nie 10 a 20 tys w kieszeni... .

Masz conajmniej niezrozumiale pojecie o mostkach cieplnym jesli okna dachowe porownujesz do krokwii szczelnie natrysnietej piana. Sam pomysl co napisales.

Krokwii bedzie ze 25, mowisz ze jak dalybm 50cm welny i 25 okien dachowych w dachu to by wyszlo na to samo? :smile: 

Co do okien dachowych to nikomu nie polecam, same minusy.

----------


## BCS

> Stan aktualny ?????????????????


A co z odp. do postu z 12.53

----------


## lukasza

> Odrobiles prace domowa, ale tak na 3+ . Dlaczego?
> 
> Dalem piane bo nie mialem wtedy czasu robic tego sam i bylo mnie wtedy na to stac.


 :smile:  ale bajki. Twój rusz, kg i piana są ponad dwukrotnie jak nie trzykrotnie droższe od rusztu, kg i wełny 30cm. Otóż robocizna ta sama za ruszt i kg, panowie za kręcenie dłuższych grzybkow nie biorą bonusowej kasy.




> Jest jeszcze jeden argument, niejako przypadkowy...
> 
> Obecnie mijajac niemale lozko w sypiali przechodze w miejscu, gdzie jest skos, praktycznie przechodze na styk.
> 
> Gdybym mial 25-30 cm welny i obnizyl K-G musialbym sie schylac.


Jedyny argument logiczny i praktyczny, ale to nie dobrze świadczy o takim domku ładnym z gontami co w dachu nie zmieści 30 cm welny. Projekt gotowy źle dobrany czy projektant nie doradził ile musi mieć ścianka kolankowa żeby pod nią zmieścić komodę i jak nie zaburzyć elewacji, proporcji cokół, ściany i dach





> Ja musialem to zrobic szybko i bezproblemowo, kazdy ma inna sytuacje i niech sobie sam roztrzyga gdzie i na co warto wydac kase.


Bajki cd. Różnica miedzy włożeniem piany a wełny to maks 1 dzień. Taki dach jak Twój dobra 3 osobowa ekipa robi w 3 dni z palcem miedzy udami. Argument jak z prospektu pianki ze niby szybciej




> Rownie dobrze moglem dac kable grzejne zamiast calego CO, mialbym nie 10 a 20 tys w kieszeni... .


Nie rozumiesz nadal. Ja nic nie pisałem o zmianie systemu CO. Ten system do CO by został a ty byś miał 10k nie wyrzucając w błoto kasy na GWC, aż tyle styropianu w podłodze jak i dach dziurawy. A i na piance tez byś oszczędził a CO kosztowałoby cię podobnie.




> Masz conajmniej niezrozumiale pojecie o mostkach cieplnym jesli okna dachowe porownujesz do krokwii szczelnie natrysnietej piana. Sam pomysl co napisales.


Jak dla ciebie krowie wi 1 cm pianki na niej to nie jest mostek cieplny to nie mamy o czym pisać. Weź kamerę termowiz. Zobaczysz jak krokwie ci promieniuja. Bo ile tam prysles piany na krokwie? Zdjęcia nie pokazują coby za wiele to było.

----------


## lukasza

> Obecnie mijajac niemale lozko w sypiali przechodze w miejscu, gdzie jest skos, praktycznie przechodze na styk.
> 
> Gdybym mial 25-30 cm welny i obnizyl K-G musialbym sie schylac.


Tak pacze na zdjęcia i ściankę masz typowa, wysokość ok. Ino łóżko trzeba przestawić.

A krokwi to z 11 szt ok 3mb po skośnie idzie w części ogrzewanej. Będzie 66 mb z 2 stron. Szeroki ok .... 7 cm to da ok 4,6m2 mostku. Taki "ciepły" mostek bo z 1-2 cm pianki. No to jakby dać z 5 sztuk okien ciepłych dachowych wymiar typowy 78x118. Wełna u Ciebie 30 cm sadze że by była dużo cieplejsza i tańsza.

----------


## miloszenko

Nie wiem co bajkowego jest w tym, ze chcialem szybko i bylo mnie stac na piane (przeplacilem jakies 1500 zl).

Z ekipami to ja wiem jak jest, ze wszystkich 15-16 ktore u mnie byly z 2 bym polecil, reszte trzeba bylo pilnowac praktycznie non-stop.

Nie mam nic do welny, ale jak dobrze pamietam w dniu natrysku piany mialem na budowie kolesi od KG (wpadli tego samego dnia), hydraulika i tynkarzy.

Pamietam, ze bylo nascie osob naraz, wszystkich musialbym wygonic i czesc przesunac o wiecej niz tydzien tylko ze wzgledu na welne (upychanie ekip na budowie pod koniec grudnia to nie jest prosta sprawa).

Nie rozumiem, dlaczego mam miec niby tak zle...

Termowizja byla, ani grama strat nie widac, chcesz przyjedz ze swoja kamera, sprawdz, jest juz zimno.

Nie odniosles sie do przykladu ze strata 1 krokwi1 porownana do 1 okna dachowego. Rozumiem, ze teraz Ci glupio sie z tego tlumaczyc....

Juz mi tu nie raz pisali, ze mam bieda izolacje dachu tylko nijak sie to w rachunku za CO nie ukazuje, takze czekam az mi ktos ta nijakosc pianki unaoczni, bo narazie to bicie piany...

----------


## miloszenko

> Tak pacze na zdjęcia i ściankę masz typowa, wysokość ok. Ino łóżko trzeba przestawić.
> 
> A krokwi to z 11 szt ok 3mb po skośnie idzie w części ogrzewanej. Będzie 66 mb z 2 stron. Szeroki ok .... 7 cm to da ok 4,6m2 mostku. Taki "ciepły" mostek bo z 1-2 cm pianki. No to jakby dać z 5 sztuk okien ciepłych dachowych wymiar typowy 78x118. Wełna u Ciebie 30 cm sadze że by była dużo cieplejsza i tańsza.


Ja nie mam watpliwosci, ze welna bylaby tansza, ale potrzebowalem szybkiej i czystej metody i z niej skorzystalem.

Nie rozumiem tylko dlaczego wszystkim sie wydaje, ze szczelnosc tej piany nie ma znaczenia, bo jesli U sa zblizone to znaczy, ze 16 cm welny zamiast piany nie zmieni mojego rachunku za CO?

Ile warte jest pare cm welny pod krokwia vs natrysnieta szczelnie piana?

Dziwne jest to forum, bo jak ktos kupi droga PC to gotow zabic kazdego kablarza, jak przeplacilem za piane to wszyscy mi wmawiaja, ze mam dach sito...

Ja jestem zadowolony z efekty, ale widze, ze najlepiej byloby jakby mi bylo znacznie gorzej, wtedy wszyscy POLACY byliby szczesliwi, bo maja lepiej :sad:

----------


## lukasza

> Termowizja byla, ani grama strat nie widac, chcesz przyjedz ze swoja kamera, sprawdz, jest juz zimno.
> 
> Nie odniosles sie do przykladu ze strata 1 krokwi1 porownana do 1 okna dachowego. Rozumiem, ze teraz Ci glupio sie z tego tlumaczyc....
> 
> Juz mi tu nie raz pisali, ze mam bieda izolacje dachu tylko nijak sie to w rachunku za CO nie ukazuje, takze czekam az mi ktos ta nijakosc pianki unaoczni, bo narazie to bicie piany...


Nigdzie nie napisałem ze jedna krokiew to 1 okno dachowe!! Nie przekręcaj, a jak już coś to cytuj gdzie tak piszę.
Napisałem że niezakryte krokwie to może być 5, 10 czy 15 okien dachowych "obrazowo" porównując w 1 domu. U ciebie jest tego min 5 okien. Jakbyś tak samo ocieplał jętki to może być już z 8 okien dachówych do 10 a jak inni maja więcej drewna, większą z zapasem szerokość więźby bo cieśla doradził dodać 2 cm i większy dach bo ty masz mały to takich mostków jak nie zakryta krokiew może być z 15. 
Taka sama krokiew ma U podobne jak zwykle okno dachowe. I co nie jest to mostek???

A rachunki za CO Ci trzyma posadzka, reku, nie wiem na ile grafit w ścianach bo nie znam jego grubości., alu już nie pianka bo masz jej za mało. Jej sens stosowania bez przykrycia krokwi 5 cm nie istnieje. Masz zabużane lub inaczej nieracjonalne i nieekonomiczme proporcje ocieplenia, tzn nikt nie pisze że źle iż masz 30 cm w posadzce czy GWC ale do tego ocieplenia to dach wyglada blado a w końcu U dachu winno być największe, a masz mniejsze od posadzki. 

I to nie polactwo tylko przykład jak ktoś, czyli Ty źle zastosował piankę w wątku o tym gdzie jest mowa o piance a Ty sam podajesz, że masz znośne rachunki za CO bo m.in. masz  piankę, ale to nie ona "robi" wynik CO. Wejdź na wątek energooszczędnych i zapytaj czy te 16cm pianki i krokwie z 1 cm piany to sukces czy porażka jak się zaczyna z wysokiego C (30 cm posadzki i GWC) a kończy krokwiami przykrytymi 1 cm...

Kończę temat bo chciałem innym pokazać że taka pianka za tą cenę to często oszczędności na CM co skutkuje mostkami na krokwiach i efekt ocieplenia do ...poważania. Zaś cały pozostały efekt Twojego domu z czystym sercem komplementuje bo sam mam nawet gorzej; nie przekręcając słów innych; nie lubię komuś dokopać i nie mam takiej intencji co raczej pokazać co można było zrobić sporo lepiej!!

----------


## lukasza

> Raczej nie stanieje, wcześniej pisałem dlaczego. Faktycznie sam produkt jest droższy od wełny ale to chyba jedyny argument przeciw. Ciekawe ile osób wybrałoby pianę gdyby kosztowała z usługą dokładnie tyle co wełna z usługą?


Ja bym jak i 90% piankę a 10% walne bo mniej chemiczna. Jednak mnie pianka by interesowała 25 cm bo krokwie mam 18 cm a to dużo za drogo.

Co do ceny to podałeś argument ze pianka nie stanieje bo to produkt ropopochodny a ropa trzyma cenę. Pozwolę się nie zgodzić z ta opinia:
1. Otóż wystarczy ze pianka nie zdrożeje a sama podwyżka pensji naszych przez 15 lat uczyni piankę bardziej dostępna. Pomijając wzrost ceny robocizny.
2. Co ważniejsze to rzadko cena produktu zależy w większości od ceny surowca. Główny koszt to produkcja, koszty osobowe, technologia, marketing, logistyka. Ropy tam będzie 20-30-40% wartości! nie wiem ile ale raczej mało.
3. Nie zakładasz że technologia się upowszechni (producencji, wykonawcy) i cena stanieje.
4. Nie zakładasz postępu technologicznego w tej dziedzinie.
5. Ropa, ropa ... Jeszcze 22 lata temu była pierwsza wojna w zatoce o ropę w Arabii Saudyjskiej. Dziś ten kraj stoi przed widmem rozbioru i politycznego upadku. Jeszcze 10 lat temu była druga wojna w zatoce perskiej o o złożą Iraku. A w 2014 USA wydobędzie więcej ropy niż Arabia Saudyjska i będzie eksportować 3x więcej gazu skroplonego niż Rosja (do Azji nie do Nas bo tam gaz najdroższy, ale nam się opłaci bo Niemcy z Kataru wezmą 6m3 co roku skroplonego po cenie giełdowej tańszej od Gazpromu, tego gazu co miał z Kataru do USA płynąc a dziś USA nie chce go bo sama eksportuje (( 3 nowe firmy od 2014 zaczynaja eksport z USA)) a zaraz rusza Swinoujscie więc Gazprom ma widmo obniżek cen w Europie). Także wysoka cena ropy za 15 lat to sprawa nie tak oczywista

----------


## akumulator

> No to czegoś nie rozumiem.
> Po co robić ocieplenie stropu między piętrem a poddaszem (chodzi mi o ten mostek termiczny)?
> Przecież jak już się zdecyduje ocieplić dach to i tak muszę ogrzewać cały dom (kubatura razem z poddaszem).
> W tym wypadku schodki nie będą żadnym mostkiem termicznym.
> Czy źle rozumuję?


Moimi oczyma widzę to tak ocieplam strop na powierzchnią użytkową , dach blacha nie ocieplona żadną wełna pianka . Robię wtedy pomieszczenie magazynowe na bezużyteczne rzeczy nie ogrzewane, a za kilka lat ( tudzież kilkanaście ) albo robię poddasze albo coś innego .

----------


## מרכבה

http://forum.muratordom.pl/attachmen...7&d=1345490745 już widać naciąganie ! ponieważ wełna o niskiej gęstości przenosi dość dobrze promieniowanie pod czerwone, a jeszcze dobitniej pokazane przez silnie źródło i to jest fakt że wełna tak zadziałała.
Ale nie oznacza że wełna nie ma tej lambdy ..

http://forum.muratordom.pl/attachmen...8&d=1345648394 ciekawe czy do tego przykręcił kolega Tomasz B. od razu płyty GK .. czy jak ktoś ma piankę OK..
to tak zostaje ? nie wydaje mi się

----------


## miloszenko

> Nigdzie nie napisałem ze jedna krokiew to 1 okno dachowe!! Nie przekręcaj, a jak już coś to cytuj gdzie tak piszę.


Dokladnie tak napisales, co zacytowalem w swoim poscie. Jakbys pomyslal, jakie glupoty piszesz to bys sie nie musial tlumaczyc. Na tej stronie to masz. Poszukaj, to nie boli i wtedy wroc i sie przyznaj...

----------


## miloszenko

> A rachunki za CO Ci trzyma posadzka, reku, nie wiem na ile grafit w ścianach bo nie znam jego grubości., alu już nie pianka bo masz jej za mało. Jej sens stosowania bez przykrycia krokwi 5 cm nie istnieje.


W 1 zdaniu zgubiles sie 3 razy. Nie wiesz ile mam styro, ale liczysz, ze jest go taaaak duzo ze na pewno nie tam ucieka, pianki twierdzisz, ze mam za malo ale nie wiesz ile dokladnie, za to widzisz jej sens stosowania przykrywajac krokwie 5 cm, wiec ulze Ci w tych mekach i poinformuje Cie, ze krokwie sa nia pokryte od 5 do nawet 10 cm.

Tak wiec moze przyznaj, ze pochopnie sprawe rozeznales a j moze sie poswiece i kiedys, w wolnej chwili zdrabie nieco pianki, przyloze miarke i skoncze te dyskusje o tych mostkach ktore tylko w nie swoich domach widzicie  :big tongue: 

Acha, tego grfitu jest 16cm, napisze bo sie znowu zakrecisz w gdybaniu, malo tego, te marne 16cm jest co 1 metr przerwane GIGANTYCZNYM mostkiem w postaci belki drewnianej grubej na 5CM !!! To juz nie jest mostek, ani most, to wiadukt jakis kilometrowy jest  :smile:

----------


## מרכבה

Dom dla standardu pasywnego musi przejść test szczelności i czy to będą liście czy areogel test musi być zaliczony.
Jakoś nie widzę żeby domy z wełny czy kostek słomy ..oblewały taki test.
Oczywistą oczywistością jest iż potrzeba więcej zabiegów i starań.
Puki co pianka jest droga i stosowanie O-K to jak dawanie EPS'a z marketu i klejonego pianką  :big tongue:  
adie ..

----------


## מרכבה

> Tylko w cholerę trudniejsze i bardziej pracochłonne


 Wiesz przecież że ja lubię się uświadamiać sam siebie  :smile: .
Z mojej strony ... sprawa zaczęła się z kolegą mat3006 od wytłumaczenia koledze zjawiska konwekcji.
No to na mnie wiadro wylał z swoim kwasem.
A teraz nie wiem po co wszedłem w ten bajzel i przecież racjonalnie uzasadnione jest przy dużej liczbie zakamarków 
natrysk pianki.

Moja walka w tym wątku była spowodowana, dbałością o nie naciąganie faktów ! co w przypadku pianki jest łatwe.
Z wełną też co mamy do czynienia na stronie nr 4 .. gdzie źródłem ciepła jest żarówka  kwarcowa ? 
I mało kto wie iż wełna może też przenosić promieniowanie podczerwone i działać jak izolacja transparentna 
a to był mały dowód.
Wełna ? jak dla mnie tylko w płytach widzę co kupuję ! a nie jakiś szajs.

Kolejna sprawa o tych nieszczelnościach ... trzeba popatrzeć jakim nośnikiem energii jest powietrze.
dla 120 m^3 powietrze czysto przez wentylację ogrzanie tego od -30 do +20 to netto 1kW? z głowy piszę .

Uważam że wełna chodzi razem z paroizolacją i nie dam sobie w mówić że jest inaczej ! 
Plus wiatroizolacja wiem że trzeba się natrudzić więcej .
Ale czy po aplikacji pianki nie trzeba jej przyciąć ? nie wiem .

Ktoś chodził w polarze ? jak był wiatr ? chodzi... zimno jak pieron ! polar zły ? nie wymaga właśnie czegoś co zatrzyma powietrze 
w tedy nie ma cieplejszej kurtki niż cieniutka wiatrówka plus polar !
Przetestowane przy -25 i prędkości 70km/h  :tongue:

----------


## mat3006

> Mat3006
> 
> Prosiłbym abyś ustosunkowywał się do moich odpowiedzi, jeśli mówisz o normach, badaniach etc. Prosiłbym również, abyś nie przytaczał norm amerykańskich - nie znam ich, gdyż w moim mniemaniu nie mają one racji bytu w Polsce - mamy nasze normy. ("Cudze chwalicie, swego nie znacie".)
> 
> Wstrzymam się na razie z komentowaniem Twoich postów.


Witam,
 O ile pamiętam to nasze saldo zaległości z wcześniejszego okresu jest zdecydowanie na minus u Kolegi. Zapytywałem o metodę badania stosowaną przy wełnie, wielkość próbek oraz parametr który jest aktualnie poruszany czyli przepuszczalność powietrza i wynikający z niego opór. W odpowiedzi dostałem informację że badanie przepuszczalności powietrza nie jest wymagane w Europie zatem go nie otrzymam. Identyczną odpowiedź otrzymałem na moje mail'e skierowane do ISOVER'a oraz ROCKWOOL''a. Nie będę dywagował dlaczego tak jest ( wczesniej już wyraziłem swoją opinię ) ale dlatego powołuję się na wyniki badań i normy ameryckie i kanadyjskie bo, o dziwo, tam jest to uważane za istotne. *"Chwalił bym swoje gdybym miał !"*. Poza tym, niby dlaczego odniesienie się do kanadyjskich i amerykańskich norm i badań ma być passe ? Tam jest inna fizyka ? Może dlatego, że tam ściany domów, w przekroju ścian ( jeżeli chodzi o dachy to w większości identyczne ), składają się prawie wyłącznie z izolacji ? No to chyba tym bardziej jej cechy ( w tym opór powietrza ) są kluczowe dla kosztów eksploatacji.
 Miałem wrażenie, że przynajmniej nasza wymiana poglądów zachowuje pewien poziom, ale skoro... również się wstrzymam, tak jak wstrzymałem się z reakcją i komentarzem wypowiedzi niektórych zasłużonych (głównie, a raczej wyłącznie licznikowo) forumowiczów. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## mat3006

> Dom dla standardu pasywnego musi przejść test szczelności i czy to będą liście czy areogel test musi być zaliczony.
> Jakoś nie widzę żeby domy z wełny czy kostek słomy ..oblewały taki test.
>  Oczywistą oczywistością jest iż potrzeba więcej zabiegów i starań.


   Oczywistą oczywistością jest, że w przypadku izolacji z liści, słomy, wełny i tym podobnych materiałów szczelność wymaganą przy teście daje wyłącznie szczelny foliowy WÓR który został wykonany od wewnątrz. Na dobrą sprawę mogłoby w ogóle nie być tej wełny podczas testu. Przypominam, że test na szczelność izolacji z pianki OK (22 cm), budynku wykonanego we Francji ( drugi również na Litwie )* został wykonany bez folii.* 
 No to może prosta odpowiedź, dla przeciętnego użytkownika, która z tych izolacji będzie naprawdę szczelna, i to pod względem zamknięcia nieszczelności na styku z konstrukcją ale również w tzw. masie ?
Nie należą do rzadkości sytuacje, gdzie już po kilku latach ( np. 8 lat mam aktualnie taki przypadek ) dochodzi do degradacji ( *TANICH ! CENA RZĄDZI !* ) i rozszelnienia paroizolacji i membrany. Co wtedy ? Cały pomysł oparty na szczelności wora foliowego można sobie wsadzić... tu niech Kolega sobie sam wpisze cytat z własnych, wcześniejszych wypowiedzi.
    Co do analogii z polarem... pianka jest polarem z windstoperem, i to w całej swej grubości. Ortalionik niepotrzebny. A wełnie to bliżej do watoliny niż polaru i ortalionik założony od środka, na gołą klatę  :smile: 
   Może, dla cełów poznawczych, najbliższej zimy, Kolega wypróbuje ten układ warstw odzieży ? Będzie bliższy, od wcześniej przytaczanego przykładu, do stosowanego przy wełnie, układowi warstw.

----------


## BCS

> ....
> I mało kto wie iż wełna może też przenosić promieniowanie podczerwone i działać jak izolacja transparentna 
> a to był mały dowód.
> Wełna ? jak dla mnie tylko w płytach widzę co kupuję ! a nie jakiś szajs.
> ......
> Uważam że wełna chodzi razem z paroizolacją i nie dam sobie w mówić że jest inaczej ! 
> Plus wiatroizolacja wiem że trzeba się natrudzić więcej .
> .....


W płytach bo gęsta???,a najlepsze z rolek np Supermata 0,033 równiutko we właściwą stronę tkana, albo Toprock 0,036 zwarty, utkany jak jedwab -owszem cena m3 to około 160zł ale to tyle co styropian -czy te też, czy są jakieś inne zalety płyt, mata ma jedną przewagę nad płytą -rzadsze łączenia.(wiem piana nie ma ich)

Co do foli obowiązkowo zachowany właściwy układ, nie wpuszczamy pary,a jak gdzieś by weszła, czy resztki technicznej wody, swobodny wylot. Ale mam pytanie,  skoro wełna jest w jakimś stopniu niewidoczna dla podczerwieni, tzn. ma jakieś rozproszenie włókien  i czerwone póki na jakieś nie natrafią, nie mają gdzie oddać ciepła, włókna na wzajem też sobie coś emitują itd.-  czyli wniknie ciepło jakąś głębokość wełny- tu mogę popełniać błąd, ale jakoś tak to czuje, TO JAK TO JEST Z STOSOWANIEM FOLI ALUMINIOWEJ POD G-K, czy ma to sens, czy ciepło emitowane w pokoju w podczerwieni nie rozgrzeje ciężkawej G-K, a płyta gipsowa już niewiele wyemituje, bo pomiędzy płytą a izolację nie ma powietrza tylko styk folia, profile, utkana wełna...Podczerwień wymaga pustki powietrznej, żeby wyemitowała się, czy w materiałach ułożonych jeden na drugim nie występuje???

----------


## lukasza

> W 1 zdaniu zgubiles sie 3 razy. Nie wiesz ile mam styro, ale liczysz, ze jest go taaaak duzo ze na pewno nie tam ucieka, pianki twierdzisz, ze mam za malo ale nie wiesz ile dokladnie, za to widzisz jej sens stosowania przykrywajac krokwie 5 cm, wiec ulze Ci w tych mekach i poinformuje Cie, ze krokwie sa nia pokryte od 5 do nawet 10 cm.
> 
> Tak wiec moze przyznaj, ze pochopnie sprawe rozeznales a j moze sie poswiece i kiedys, w wolnej chwili zdrabie nieco pianki, przyloze miarke i skoncze te dyskusje o tych mostkach ktore tylko w nie swoich domach widzicie 
> 
> Acha, tego grfitu jest 16cm, napisze bo sie znowu zakrecisz w gdybaniu, malo tego, te marne 16cm jest co 1 metr przerwane GIGANTYCZNYM mostkiem w postaci belki drewnianej grubej na 5CM !!! To juz nie jest mostek, ani most, to wiadukt jakis kilometrowy jest


Na zdjęciach ze stopki nie widać 5 cm a już na pewno nie 10 cm pianki na krokwiach. Na tych zdjęciach jest ... no z 2 cm. Krokwie wyraźnie przebijają, zdjęcie przy oknie dachowym pokazuje, że piankę masz miedzy krokwiami a krokwie zakryte są mało pianka. No i grzybki wystają pod kg z 5 cm od krokwi to jak nagle miedzy luka krokwie a kg zmiescisz 10 cm pianki? 
Takie zdjęcia dałeś ze krokwie jak mostki wyglądają. No tak to wyglada! Zmień zdjęcia będzie jaśniej. Ale zdjęcia plus info ze stopki ze masz 16 cm pianki nie wróży że są przykryte aż 10cm a do tego piszesz ze nie miałeś miejsca na wolne a tu 10 cm pod krokwie pianki.... Mam nadzieje ze drewno sezonowane. Jak nie to mogło popękć. Pęka bo rusza się o 1-3 cm tylko 90% dachów w Polsce. Luzy na srubach po 1 cm po 4 miesiącach, murlate podniesione 2 cm po lecie. Standard przy mokrym drewnie a mokre drewno to standard dziś.

P.s. Co do ścian to mam pełna świadomość że masz mostki ale to oczywiste przy tym pokryciu elewacji i ja mam 40m2 podobnie gdzie mam drewno. Tego nie wspominam bo to nie wątek od ścian i w ogóle każdy Ja i Ty mamy prawo robić sobie takie kostki jak nam się ściana w drewnie podoba. Ale dachu do "referencyjnego" bym nie uzal i wolałbym więcej na wędlinę z lepiej zakrytymi krokwiami.

----------


## zbiq

Witam, 

Stoję przed wyborem piana vs wełna.
W projekcie miałem wrysowane 40 cm wełny ale zastanawiam się nad pianę 20 cm.
Proszę o krótką podpowiedz kto by co wybrał.

P.S. w jednym pomieszczeniu nie zmieszczę więcej niż 20 cm ocieplenia - architekt dał du....y

----------


## BCS

Przecież sam sobie odpowiedziałeś, nie masz wyboru, tylko 20cm to piana.

----------


## zbiq

> Przecież sam sobie odpowiedziałeś, nie masz wyboru, tylko 20cm to piana.


20 cm to tylko jedne pomioeszczenie na poddaszu

----------


## zbiq

a jak to wygląda cenowa 40 cm wełny vs 20 cm piany
nie wiem jaka jest cena wełny pianę mam za 17-18 k za 200 m2

----------


## Jacekss

szacuję że trzeba by policzyć z 50-60 zł/m2 z robocizną.. czyli byłoby to z 10-12 kPLN

----------


## מרכבה

> ale dlatego powołuję się na wyniki badań i normy ameryckie i kanadyjskie bo, o dziwo, tam jest to uważane za istotne.


 no to tam trzeba szukać producentów i patrzeć co pisze i z jakiej normy.



> z konstrukcją ale również w tzw. masie ?


 no i tu widzę problem, jeśli piana OT ma za małą gęstość, to choć 
z zewnątrz wygląda na "szczelną"  
W środku ? właśnie to w środku powoduje taką lambdę ... właśnie ponad 0,04.
Masa otworów i struktura sera, piszę o lekkich piankach tylko 10kg/m^3 .
To już wzrokowo widać że sam materiał jakim będzie wełna mówię o 40kg/m^3 i więcej lepiej się prezentuje jest bardziej zwarta, problem pozostaje montaż i uzyskanie szczelności.
Dla pianki jak widać problemu nie ma, może jak konstrukcja "pracuje" a pracuje ponieważ nie jest przewidziana pod pianę, wypadało by zrobić stężenia 
aby nie dygotała się niczym trawa na wietrze.





> No to daj w końcu tę def. "tradycyjnej" izolacji.
> Suprema?
> Słoma?


 wiem że jak słyszę słowo tradycja to mnie się nie dobrze robi.

----------


## מרכבה

> Albo słownik zainstaluj jaki co sam podkreśli co większe błędy?


 ale jest  :big tongue:  przeoczyłem ... póki puki i nie podkreśla  faken !!!  :mad:

----------


## mat3006

> szacuję że trzeba by policzyć z 50-60 zł/m2 z robocizną.. czyli byłoby to z 10-12 kPLN


 A w tym koszcie to jaką wełnę Kolega przyjął ? Jak kształtują są składniki tego obliczenia ?

----------


## mat3006

> no to tam trzeba szukać producentów i patrzeć co pisze i z jakiej normy.
>  no i tu widzę problem, jeśli piana OT ma za małą gęstość, to choć 
> z zewnątrz wygląda na "szczelną"  
> W środku ? właśnie to w środku powoduje taką lambdę ... właśnie ponad 0,04.
> Masa otworów i struktura sera, piszę o lekkich piankach tylko 10kg/m^3 .
> To już wzrokowo widać że sam materiał jakim będzie wełna mówię o 40kg/m^3 i więcej lepiej się prezentuje jest bardziej zwarta, problem pozostaje montaż i uzyskanie szczelności.
> Dla pianki jak widać problemu nie ma, może jak konstrukcja "pracuje" a pracuje ponieważ nie jest przewidziana pod pianę, wypadało by zrobić stężenia 
>  aby nie dygotała się niczym trawa na wietrze.


 Pianka OK ma o kilka rzędów większa szczelność niż wełna ( bez problemów i modlitw ), wzrokowo to może sobie Kolega oceniać co najwyżej plytki do łazienki, a co do adaptacji i przyczepności ( skutkującej utrzymaniem szczelności ) do pracującej konstrukcji to żaden materiał "nie podskoczy" lekkiej, elastycznej piance OK.
Co do wymienianego co chwilę parametru to bardzo chciałbym poznać źródło oraz szczegóły metody badawczej ( metoda, grubość próbki, czasbadania ) . Dla porównania również jaką metodą ( wraz z dokładnym podaniem grubości próbek ) została przebadana wełna.
 Dlaczego ? Już wcześniej pisałem, że liniowemu podejściu do izolacyjności przeczą wyniki badań pianek. Może uzyskam poważną odpowiedź na pytanie dlaczego lambda pianki ZK zmniejsza się wraz z przyrostem grubości próbek ?

----------


## zbiq

> ja tam bym wybrał cieplejsze rozwiązanie, czyli 40cm, żeby płacić niższe rachunki za CO
> 
> 20cm to ledwo normę spełnia


ile w takim razie trzeba natrysnąć piany aby otrzymać te same parametry co 40 cm wełny ?

----------


## zbiq

i z innej beczki jaką wełnę polecacie ?
twardą ? miękką ? z jakim lambda ?

----------


## Jacekss

> A w tym koszcie to jaką wełnę Kolega przyjął ? Jak kształtują są składniki tego obliczenia ?


40 zł/m2 za wełnę (Schwenk) i reszta czyli 20zł/m2 za robociznę (tylko układanie wełny, bez stelaży i zabudowy gk bo w obu przypadkach trzeba to robić)

----------


## compi

> Kilka zdań, zero informacji, mnóstwo domniemań które nie mają żadnego oparcia w parametrach.
>   Pianka OK ma o kilka rzędów większa szczelność niż wełna ( bez problemów i modlitw ), wzrokowo to może sobie Kolega oceniać co najwyżej plytki do łazienki, a co do adaptacji i przyczepności ( skutkującej utrzymaniem szczelności ) do pracującej konstrukcji to żaden materiał "nie podskoczy" lekkiej, elastycznej piance OK.
> Co do wymienianego co chwilę parametru to bardzo chciałbym poznać źródło oraz szczegóły metody badawczej ( metoda, grubość próbki, czasbadania ) . Dla porównania również jaką metodą ( wraz z dokładnym podaniem grubości próbek ) została przebadana wełna.
>  Dlaczego ? Już wcześniej pisałem, że liniowemu podejściu do izolacyjności przeczą wyniki badań pianek. Może uzyskam poważną odpowiedź na pytanie dlaczego lambda pianki ZK zmniejsza się wraz z przyrostem grubości próbek ?


 Przyczepna to może i pianka jest, tylko że gdy krokwie zaczną schnąć i się skręcać, krzywić lub pracować pod naporem choćby wiatru lub śniegu to juz różowo nie jest. I nie myl zalet przyczepności początkowej pianki ze sprężystością i co za tym idzie naturalnym przyleganiem wełny. Dobre i staranne wykonanie ocieplenia wełną o bardzo dobrych parametrach jest tańsze od aplikacji nawet najtańszej pianki. Sporadyczne przypadki gdy inwestor nie ma możliwości nadzoru nad wykonanymi pracami, lub gdy priorytetem jest czas, zaliczyłbym do jednostkowych przypadków w skali wszystkich budów, oczywiście tych nie związanych z działalnością gospodarczą pod inwestycje. Tam nie widzę powodów do oszczędności, bo jak już pisałem są odliczenia, zwroty VAT-u i często też dopłaty. Gdy jako lobby piankowe przeforsujecie pomoc dla maluczkich z budżetu państwa to będę tylko klaskał takiemu pomysłowi, pod warunkiem że wyeliminujecie wspomniane wcześniej przypadki pękania lub odspajania się pianki. I nie mów że są sporadyczne bo   mamy właśnie świeżą opinię na grupie budowlanejhttps://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups=#!topic/pl.misc.budowanie/FH694i1cssA%5B1-25-false%5D :
"No właśnie, a mnie się trafiła taka, co odłazi z płyty i tworzy komory 
pod sobą. Katastrofa Panie, katastrofa. 
Co ciekawe na części socjalnej zjawisko nie występowało, znaczy co, 
temperatura się zmieniła? Inne składniki czy generalnie tak zwyczajowo - 
peszek na budowie nadal rośnie  :sad:  Ech...."

Ile można mieć takich miejsc, gdzie nawet nie widzimy że nastąpiło odspojenie, rozwarstwienie lub pęknięcie?

----------


## zbiq

czy zgadzacie się, że Ocieplenie PODDASZA pianą poliuretanową SEALECTION 500 DEMILEC USA grubości 20 cm daje U dla przegrody 0,17 ?
jak wygląda U dla wełny 0,33 i grubości 30 - 40 cm
 sorki, ale nie wiem jak to policzyć samemu

----------


## zbiq

> 40 zł/m2 za wełnę (Schwenk) i reszta czyli 20zł/m2 za robociznę (tylko układanie wełny, bez stelaży i zabudowy gk bo w obu przypadkach trzeba to robić)


40 zł/m2 wełny o grubości 40 cm ?
jakie parametry ma ta wełna ? i gdzie ją można kupić ?

----------


## BCS

"U dla wełny 0,33">>>>>>>>>>>>>0,033w/m3 czyli na 1m2 grubości 0,3m wyjdzie 0,1 W/m2 jakby w twoim dachu nie było okien dachowych i włazu oraz innych dziu r(szczególnie tych w układaniu i paroizolacji + mostków na scianach), to przy średniej powierzchni 200m2 i mrozach -15st potrzebujesz 0,1*35*200= 700W na wyrównanie ucieczki ciepła przez 200 metrowy dach.

----------


## mat3006

> 40 zł/m2 za wełnę (Schwenk) i reszta czyli 20zł/m2 za robociznę (tylko układanie wełny, bez stelaży i zabudowy gk bo w obu przypadkach trzeba to robić)


Jaka jest gęstość tej wełny ? Może się mylę ale Schwenk ma opinie tzw. produktu low-cost.

----------


## mat3006

> ile w takim razie trzeba natrysnąć piany aby otrzymać te same parametry co 40 cm wełny ?



Za wełnę niech się wypowiedzą jej zwolennicy.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## plusfoto

link ni działa

----------


## zbiq

> Za wełnę niech się wypowiedzą jej zwolennicy.
> Pozdrawiam


nie mogę otworzyć załącznika

----------


## mat3006

> Przyczepna to może i pianka jest, tylko że gdy krokwie zaczną schnąć i się skręcać, krzywić lub pracować pod naporem choćby wiatru lub śniegu to juz różowo nie jest. I nie myl zalet przyczepności początkowej pianki ze sprężystością i co za tym idzie naturalnym przyleganiem wełny. Dobre i staranne wykonanie ocieplenia wełną o bardzo dobrych parametrach jest tańsze od aplikacji nawet najtańszej pianki. Sporadyczne przypadki gdy inwestor nie ma możliwości nadzoru nad wykonanymi pracami, lub gdy priorytetem jest czas, zaliczyłbym do jednostkowych przypadków w skali wszystkich budów, oczywiście tych nie związanych z działalnością gospodarczą pod inwestycje. Tam nie widzę powodów do oszczędności, bo jak już pisałem są odliczenia, zwroty VAT-u i często też dopłaty. Gdy jako lobby piankowe przeforsujecie pomoc dla maluczkich z budżetu państwa to będę tylko klaskał takiemu pomysłowi, pod warunkiem że wyeliminujecie wspomniane wcześniej przypadki pękania lub odspajania się pianki. I nie mów że są sporadyczne bo   mamy właśnie świeżą opinię na grupie budowlanejhttps://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups=#!topic/pl.misc.budowanie/FH694i1cssA%5B1-25-false%5D :
> "No właśnie, a mnie się trafiła taka, co odłazi z płyty i tworzy komory 
> pod sobą. Katastrofa Panie, katastrofa. 
> Co ciekawe na części socjalnej zjawisko nie występowało, znaczy co, 
> temperatura się zmieniła? Inne składniki czy generalnie tak zwyczajowo - 
> peszek na budowie nadal rośnie  Ech...."
> 
> Ile można mieć takich miejsc, gdzie nawet nie widzimy że nastąpiło odspojenie, rozwarstwienie lub pęknięcie?


Czasem mam wrażenie, że to kilka wcieleń tego samego autora postów.
Ileż razy będzie wspominanie pękania bez dodania że dotyczy to pianek ZK ?
Co do przyczepności do, elementów o podwyższonej wilgotności opisywałem już osobiście przeprowadzone próby właćznie z rozciąganiem elementów połączonych pianką ( nie wypowiadam się o wszystkich piankach ) OK Ic. Po rozciągnięciu 0 2,5 cm dało się słyszeć szum w piance, po osiągnieciu 3,5 cm pojawiło się małe pęknięcie na skórce. Do samego końca próby nie wystapiło odspojenie od elementów drewnianych.

 Co do doświadczeń wymienionych w linku, nie ma żadnej informacji nt. producenta składników pianki , stosowanego przez nich sprzętu, oraz czy i jakie próby wstępne ( zwłaszcza przyczepności ) zostały przeprowadzone. Z opisanych objawów można z grubsza przyjąć, że wystąpiło nałożenie kilku czynników. Prawdopodobnie silnie zapylone ( zawilgocone ) podłoże  ( brak przyczepności ) , niedogrzanie sładników ( kieszenie i bąble powietrzne ) oraz nadmiernie ciśnienie hydrauliczne i pneumatyczne ( silne zapylenie w rejonie pracy jak również tzw. odbicie powodujace również pogorszenie przyczepności ). Swoją droga to niedopuszczalne jest aby podczas natrysku, w sposób ciągły ( tak wynika z opisu ) bez zabezpieczenia dróg oddechowych , przebywały w strefie natrysku osoby postronne. Co do tego peszka... trzeba było wybrać sprawdzoną firmę, dysponującą odowiedniej klasy sprzętem i pracującą na dobrej jakości surowcach to by moze więcej kosztowało ale peszka by nie było.

----------


## mat3006

> nie mogę otworzyć załącznika


Nie wiem dlaczego, to jpeg.
Z wykresu jasno widać, że pogrubianie izolacji z pianki OK ponad 10 cali nie ma sensu. Skuteczność izolacyjna przegrody, w części zależnej od termoizolacji jest wypełniona w 98 % i choćbyśmy pogrubiali dalej, nic to wymiernego nie przyniesie. 
 Oczywiście musi to być izolacja 100 % szczelna ( na łączeniach i w masie ) i nieprzewiewna. Ze względu na "obcowanie" bezpośrednio z drewnem , o niskim oporze dyfuzyjnym.
Trzeba się skupić na innych przyczynach i możliwościach przepływu ciepła t.j. likwidacji bądź redukcji mostków, uważne i przemyślane założenia odnośnie stosowania okien , zwłaszcza dachowych, oczywiście również podniesienie efektywności poprzez zastosowanie efektywnych systemów wymiany powietrza.
Po drugiej stronie, może Kolega wejść w licytację z rekordzistami pod względem grubości wełny. Nie wiem czy 70 cm jest obecnym rekordem ale granicy chyba nie ma  :smile:

----------


## compi

> Czasem mam wrażenie, że to kilka wcieleń tego samego autora postów.
> Ileż razy będzie wspominanie pękania bez dodania że dotyczy to pianek ZK ?
> Co do przyczepności do, elementów o podwyższonej wilgotności opisywałem już osobiście przeprowadzone próby właćznie z rozciąganiem elementów połączonych pianką ( nie wypowiadam się o wszystkich piankach ) OK Ic. Po rozciągnięciu 0 2,5 cm dało się słyszeć szum w piance, po osiągnieciu 3,5 cm pojawiło się małe pęknięcie na skórce. Do samego końca próby nie wystapiło odspojenie od elementów drewnianych.
> 
> Co do doświadczeń wymienionych w linku, nie ma żadnej informacji nt. producenta składników pianki , stosowanego przez nich sprzętu, oraz czy i jakie próby wstępne ( zwłaszcza przyczepności ) zostały przeprowadzone. Z opisanych objawów można z grubsza przyjąć, że wystąpiło nałożenie kilku czynników. Prawdopodobnie silnie zapylone podłoże  ( brak przyczepności ) , niedogrzanie sładników ( kieszenie i bąble powietrzne ) oraz nadmiernie ciśnienie hydrauliczne i pneumatyczne ( silne zapylenie w rejonie pracy ). Swoją droga to niedopuszczalne jest aby podczas natrysku, w sposób ciągły ( tak wynika z opisu ) bez zabezpieczenia dróg oddechowych , przebywały w strefie natrysku osoby postronne. Co do tego peszka... trzeba było wybrać sprawdzoną firmę, dysponującą odowiedniej klasy sprzętem i pracującą na dobrej jakości surowcach to by moze więcej kosztowało ale peszka by nie było.


Przeczytałeś cały wątek z linka? Jakie zapylenie? Ty zapewne gwarantujesz 100% pewności, że nic takiego się nie wydarzy. Tak samo dyskredytujesz swoją konkurencję jak i Schwenka. To tak jakbyś małemu wytwórcy styropianu zarzucił oszustwo bo jest mały. Zresztą co my o tobie wiemy.... Kto cię wie co tam nawyrabiałeś u swoich klientów. Anonim w sumie jesteś.

----------


## mat3006

> Przeczytałeś cały wątek z linka? Jakie zapylenie? Ty zapewne gwarantujesz 100% pewności, że nic takiego się nie wydarzy. Tak samo dyskredytujesz swoją konkurencję jak i Schwenka. To tak jakbyś małemu wytwórcy styropianu zarzucił oszustwo bo jest mały. Zresztą co my o tobie wiemy.... Kto cię wie co tam nawyrabiałeś u swoich klientów. Anonim w sumie jesteś.


 Może poprzestańmy na formie bez "tykania". Nie jestem anonimem i bez problemu moze mnie znaleźć każdy kto chce.
Wracając do meritum. Nie dyskredytuję tylko analizuję przypadek na podstawie ŻADNYCH danych. 
 To oczywista oczywistość że są sprzęty lepsze i gorsze, materiały lepsze i gorsze oraz aplikatorzy lepsi i gorsi.
 Doczytałem dalej i co w takim razie ? Następnego dnia poszło bez problemów. Dlatego, że zmieniły się warunki realizacji ( temperatura i wilgotność ), wykonawca zmienił ustawienia temperaturowo- cisnieniowe i "posżło". No to jak w tym wszystkim wychodzi wcześniejsze zamierzenie Kolegi żeby zdyskredytować piankę jako technologię ?

----------


## zbiq

chyba będzie piana OK...

powierzchnia dachu około 200 m2
zainteresowanych proszę o oferty na priv

----------


## Jacekss

> 40 zł/m2 wełny o grubości 40 cm ?
> jakie parametry ma ta wełna ? i gdzie ją można kupić ?


2 x 20cm... lambda 0,039
poszukaj na necie... to co znalazłem to 1sza lepsza cena, bez negocjacji

----------


## Jacekss

> Jaka jest gęstość tej wełny ? Może się mylę ale Schwenk ma opinie tzw. produktu low-cost.


a czy było pytanie o high-cost wełnę? podałem 1szą lepszą z netu.. Isover jest nieco droższy, z 6 zł/m2 przy grubości 40cm (2x20cm)
wełna o lambda 0,039

----------


## compi

> Może poprzestańmy na formie bez "tykania". ....


Rozwiniesz ten wspaniały pomysł? Mam do ciebie pisać bezosobowo czy też życzy sobie Szanowny Pan na PAN ?  :big grin:      Przestań chłopie. To jest internet ze swoimi zasadami. Gdy będziemy wymieniać się prywatną korespondencją to wtedy zachowam odpowiednią formę wyrażania szacunku. Ty na razie ze swoimi sugestiami, cytowanymi w tym wątku wypowiedziami i ich formą na to nie zasługujesz kompletnie. Poradzę ci coś.  Możesz mnie ignorować hehe.

Odnośnie mojego pytania. Gwarantujesz w jakiś sposób naprawę odspojenia. Masz w ogóle ubezpieczenie? Bo w tej cenie przecież wypadałoby zabezpieczyć zleceniodawcę.

----------


## mat3006

> a czy było pytanie o high-cost wełnę? podałem 1szą lepszą z netu.. Isover jest nieco droższy, z 6 zł/m2 przy grubości 40cm (2x20cm)
> wełna o lambda 0,039


Pytanie nie było o wełnę high-cost tylko jakiej gęstości jest ta, ujeta w szacunku, wełna. Może nazwa handlowa to poszukam sobie.

----------


## מרכבה

http://forum.muratordom.pl/attachmen...5&d=1384682123 
przyrost efektów izolacji jest w kwadracie grubości !
czyli 10cm izolacji dla lambdy 0,04 W/mK → 0,1 m/ 0,04 W/mK = 2,5 m^2K/W (opór cieplny) co daje "U" 1/R =
1/2,5 =0,4 W/m^2K 
dodanie następnej warstwy izolacji 10cm daje opór R5 = U 0,2 
w drugą stronę 5cm daje U0,8 .
i dla 1 metra daje U0,04 .
Przyrosty są coraz mniejsze . ale nie oto w tym chodzi ... ponieważ bierzemy 100m^2 mnożymy teraz razy 0,4[W/m^2K] daje 40 W/K razy 
delta t 40 st ... daje 1,6 kW ... 
dla 20cm będzie 800 wat ..
https://law.resource.org/pub/us/cfr/...c177.2004.html

https://law.resource.org/pub/us/cfr/...1114.2000.html

http://s3.amazonaws.com/zanran_stora...es/9311226.pdf

http://zmkb.sggw.pl/ppfb.html

http://www.toropol.pl/pl/badania-prz...-na-ogien.html

http://www.itb.pl/oferta

----------


## compi

> ....o odspojenie bym sie nie martwil jezeli nie natryskujesz na deskowanie a jedynie pomiedzy krokwie. wieksz uwage nalezy zwrócić na ilość pianki w piance  i jak wykonczenie g'k to nie ruszty stalowe.


Może nie do końca zrozumiałem końcówkę wypowiedzi, ale ad rem. Jak piana się trzyma wiotkiej membrany na którą podobno tak chętnie się ją pryska? Wydaje mi się, ze za dużą kasę można mieć duże problemy, tym bardziej że elita piankowa na tematy ubezpieczenia swoich prac jakoś nic nie pisze.

----------


## mat3006

> http://forum.muratordom.pl/attachmen...5&d=1384682123 
> przyrost efektów izolacji jest w kwadracie grubości !
> czyli 10cm izolacji dla lambdy 0,04 W/mK → 0,1 m/ 0,04 W/mK = 2,5 m^2K/W (opór cieplny) co daje "U" 1/R =
> 1/2,5 =0,4 W/m^2K 
> dodanie następnej warstwy izolacji 10cm daje opór R5 = U 0,2 
> w drugą stronę 5cm daje U0,8 .
> i dla 1 metra daje U0,04 .
> Przyrosty są coraz mniejsze . ale nie oto w tym chodzi ... ponieważ bierzemy 100m^2 mnożymy teraz razy 0,4[W/m^2K] daje 40 W/K razy 
> delta t 40 st ... daje 1,6 kW ... 
> ...


Brawo ! Dziękuję za podejście do mojego pytania. Pełna zgoda ( jak nigdy dotąd  :smile:  co do wniosków. 
Pozwolę sobie jednak zadać jeszcze kilka pytań.:
 Który z materiałów w większym ( zbliżonym do tego modelu ) stopniu wypełni zjawiska tego modelu ? Ten który eliminuje możliwość zaburzającego ten model, łatwego przemieszczania się powietrza czy ten który stawia mały opór, inaczej mówiąc jest przewiewny? Model ten, w założeniu oparty jest na sprowadzeniu przewodnictwa *wyłącznie* do kondukcji przez materiał nośny oraz *UNIERUCHOMIONE* powietrze.

Drugie pytanie dotyczy dotychczas prezentowanego przez wszystkich zwolenników wełny podejścia do obliczania efektywności izolacji. To jak jest w końcu ? Czy liniowy prosty wzór oddaje rzeczywistość skoro sam przyznałeś że funkcja jest wykładnicza. To jaki ma sens ładowanie 70 cm wełny ? No chyba, że dla wełny tak wygląda rzeczywistość... Mam wrażenie, że zbliżamy się do zgody, że kluczem jest parametr przepuszczalności powietrza i wszystko zaczyna się układać.

W kontekście wyciągniętych przez Ciebie wniosków następne pytanie.Czy grubość badanych, dla określenia współczynnika lambda, próbek ma znaczenie czy nie ?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## מרכבה

> To jaki ma sens ładowanie 70 cm wełny ?


 każdej izolacji .
Tylko tu o inną stawkę toczy się bój, jeśli mam 450 m^2 przegrody i przy -30 tracę przez to tylko 1kW mocy .
To jestem w stanie zabrać to z pojemności cieplnej budynku i dzięki temu, zostaje system CWU tylko gdzie jest bezlik rozwiązań od prądu po grzanie drewnem. I każdy z tych układów jest marginalny i prosty i (wat do wata będzie ciepła chata).




> Model ten, w założeniu oparty jest na sprowadzeniu przewodnictwa wyłącznie do kondukcji przez materiał nośny oraz UNIERUCHOMIONE powietrze.


 I nie ma badania przy różnicy ciśnień np wpływ wiatru.
Jedyne co to test szczelności jest weryfikatorem.



> http://www.viking-house.ie/cellulose-insulation.html


http://www.schl.ca/publications/en/rh-pr/tech/91202.htm
https://www.google.pl/search?q=Open+...w=1364&bih=645 właśnie dla tego nie powinno używać się do uszczelniania wełny i gąbki wedle przykładu z Kanady 

Czy nie jest tak iż zostają kłęby pianki którą trzeba ściąć przed położeniem płyt GK? 
czy nie będzie tak iż przed natryskiem pianki należy stelaż wypuścić ? 



> Czy grubość badanych, dla określenia współczynnika lambda, próbek ma znaczenie czy nie ?


 na razie Ci nie odpowiem konkretnie 
ponieważ nie wiem jak odnosi się do tego literatura a bajał nie będę.

----------


## mat3006

Witam,
Nie wiem po co ta zjadliwość ( elita...). Co do ubezpieczenia to na wszystkie prace wystawiam gwarancje. I tyle na ten temat bo nie jest to przedmiotem tego wątku. Co do miejscowego ( powerzchnia kartki A4- jak w przytoczonym wątku ) braku przyczepności to nie ma najmniejszego znaczenia. Najtrudniejszym podłożem natrysku są "włochate" membrany. W przybliżeniu efekt lotosu. Natomiast podłoże w rodzaju OSB a zwłaszcza desek jest jest najmniej kłopotliwym. Wspomniałem o zapyleniu ( odnosząc się do wątku ) jako zjawisku związanemu ze źle ustawionym jednym z parametrów ( właściwie to dwóch parametrów ). Zapylenie dużą ilością kropelek pianki oraz odspajeniem się pianki od podłoża drewnopochodnego jest najczęściej spowodowane.... nie będę pisał dlaczego. To wiedza która wynika z doświadczenia i nie będę jej oddawał konkurencji za darmo  :smile: . Ogólnie biorąc to błąd po stronie wykonawcy który nastepnego dnia został naprawiony.

----------


## מרכבה

Sprawdziłem jak szczelność z testu n50 wpływa na straty w budynku, mam wzór do audytu energetycznego
odnośnie udziały w stratach wyniku testu .
Na każde 0,6 wymiany (0,6 max dla P-haus) daje 10 W/K (czyli przy delcie 25st) 250 wat .

----------


## compi

> Witam,
>  Nie wiem po co ta zjadliwość ( elita...). Co do ubezpieczenia to na wszystkie prace wystawiam gwarancje. I tyle na ten temat bo nie jest to przedmiotem tego wątku. ......



To przeczytaj sobie tytuł wątku i przyznaj, że się zapomniałeś. Rozumiem że gwarantujesz w przypadku odspojenia piany jej usunięcie i nałożenie ponowne łącznie z ewentualnymi pracami dodatkowymi. Jeśli tak to ok : ).

----------


## BCS

Z tą trzecia folią jest jak z pasami bezpieczeństwa, przeszkadzają do wypadku, który może nigdy się nie zdarzyć,- przy niskiej klasie układania wełny, taka folia wiatroizolacyjna wyeliminowała by skutecznie ewentualne kominy ze źle dopasowanej wełny, to powinien być główny zamysł przegrody za 2-3zł/m2.

----------


## Tomek W

> Witam,
> Zapytywałem o metodę badania stosowaną przy wełnie, wielkość próbek oraz parametr który jest aktualnie poruszany czyli przepuszczalność powietrza i wynikający z niego opór.


Pytałeś rzeczywiście - a tu odpowiedź:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...90#post5770490
i żeby ubiec dalszą dyskusję o grubość próbki:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...33#post5801633

I inne pytania i odpowiedzi:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...39#post5869839

Jeśli któreś Twoje pytanie mi umknęło bardzo przepraszam, mogłem nie zauważyć - nie śledzę codziennie forum.
Nie chodzi mi o udowadnianie sobie kto komu nie odpowiedział, ale o prowadzenie dyskusji, a nie rzucanie tylko argumentów bez uzasadnienia.

----------


## mat3006

> To przeczytaj sobie tytuł wątku i przyznaj, że się zapomniałeś. Rozumiem że gwarantujesz w przypadku odspojenia piany jej usunięcie i nałożenie ponowne łącznie z ewentualnymi pracami dodatkowymi. Jeśli tak to ok : ).


????????? Z czym się, niby , zapomniałem ? Gwarancje są sprawą inwestora, moją oraz producentów którzy biorą dodatkową odpowiedzialność za finalny produkt. Co to ma do rzeczy ? Takie same zasady powinny obowiązywać przy układaniu bruku, klejeniu płytek itp. 
Jeżeli robota jest źle zrobiona to ma być naprawiona, nawet jeżeli wiąże się to usunięciem i ponownym nałożeniem. To wszystko.
Tylko dalej nie rozumiem co to ma do rzeczy z tematem wątku, chyba, że miało na celu sprowadzenie do kopaniny.

----------


## compi

> ????????? Z czym się, niby , zapomniałem ? Gwarancje są sprawą inwestora, moją oraz producentów którzy biorą dodatkową odpowiedzialność za finalny produkt. Co to ma do rzeczy ? Takie same zasady powinny obowiązywać przy układaniu bruku, klejeniu płytek itp. 
> Jeżeli robota jest źle zrobiona to ma być naprawiona, nawet jeżeli wiąże się to usunięciem i ponownym nałożeniem. To wszystko.
> Tylko dalej nie rozumiem co to ma do rzeczy z tematem wątku, chyba, że miało na celu sprowadzenie do kopaniny.


To było proste pytanie na które próbujesz odpowiedzieć już od kilku postów. Widzę że skopana pianka może więc wyrządzić szkody porównywalne tylko z awarią hydrauliki lub kanalizy w zamieszkanym domu. Dla tego zapytałem czy jako profesjonalna firma masz ubezpieczenie bo gwarancja obejmuje zazwyczaj produkt, a o resztę trzeba walczyć. Tym bardziej że oczarowany i raczej nieświadomy często klient o dziurach może się dowiedzieć dopiero podczas mieszkania.

----------


## mat3006

> Widzę że skopana pianka może więc wyrządzić szkody porównywalne tylko z awarią hydrauliki lub kanalizy w zamieszkanym domu.


... nie bardzo wiem skąd i na jakiej podstawie taki wniosek ?



> gwarancja obejmuje zazwyczaj produkt, a o resztę trzeba walczyć.


gwarancja podstawowa obejmuje wady wykonawcze ale jest i odrębna dotycząca trwałości i niezmienności materiału.
 Dlaczego nie chciałem rozwijania tej kwestii ? Bo jest tu taki jeden co potraktuje to jako działania marketingowe. Dlatego sugeruję zakończyć a ewentualne szczegóły uzgadniaj z potencjalnym wykonawcą.

----------


## מרכבה

Puki co w łapy wpadły mi materiały które postawią na głowie ten wątek ... ale sza .

----------


## compi

> ... nie bardzo wiem skąd i na jakiej podstawie taki wniosek ?
> 
> gwarancja podstawowa obejmuje wady wykonawcze ale jest i odrębna dotycząca trwałości i niezmienności materiału.
>  Dlaczego nie chciałem rozwijania tej kwestii ? Bo jest tu taki jeden co potraktuje to jako działania marketingowe. Dlatego sugeruję zakończyć a ewentualne szczegóły uzgadniaj z potencjalnym wykonawcą.


Przyjmijmy że na postawione kwestie wypowie się inny marketingowiec. Interesuje mnie po prostu kwestia czy wystarczy rozebrać część poddasza jak w przypadku miejscowego spaprania wełny czy trzeba rwać całość i czy firma od piany jest wstanie podołać finansowo takiemu zadaniu.

----------


## mat3006

> Przyjmijmy że na postawione kwestie wypowie się inny marketingowiec. Interesuje mnie po prostu kwestia czy wystarczy rozebrać część poddasza jak w przypadku miejscowego spaprania wełny czy trzeba rwać całość i czy firma od piany jest wstanie podołać finansowo takiemu zadaniu.


 Przyznam, że jestem zdezorientowany... Na większość pytań mogę odpowiedzieć : nie wiem.
Zacznijmy od tego, ze nie wiem czy pytania są związane z jakąś konkretną realizacją czy są dywagacjami. Tym bardziej, nie wiem ... co do reszty  :smile:  
 Kondycja finansowa firmy ? Jakiej firmy ? Wady wykonawcze ? Jakie ? Inny marketingowiec ? O co w ogóle chodzi i jaki jest cel tej dyskusji ?

----------


## compi

> Przyznam, że jestem zdezorientowany... Na większość pytań mogę odpowiedzieć : nie wiem.
> Zacznijmy od tego, ze nie wiem czy pytania są związane z jakąś konkretną realizacją czy są dywagacjami. Tym bardziej, nie wiem ... co do reszty  
>  Kondycja finansowa firmy ? Jakiej firmy ? Wady wykonawcze ? Jakie ? Inny marketingowiec ? O co w ogóle chodzi i jaki jest cel tej dyskusji ?


 Jakie dywagacje? Za taką kasę należy oczekiwać pewności, a przypadków gdzie są kłopoty nie brakuje. Na miejscu takiej firmy inwestowałbym w kamerę termo i gwarantował, że po pół roku, najlepiej zimą, wszystko będzie ładnie na ekranie w chłodnych kolorach, hehe. A tak to tylko żewny śpiew, że na krokwie to tylko dwa centymetry wystarczy, że się nie odspaja, nie pęka.... Ryzyko takie samo jak przy partackiej ekipie od wełny, której się nie dopilnuje.

----------


## plusfoto

> Jakie dywagacje? Za taką kasę należy oczekiwać pewności, a przypadków gdzie są kłopoty nie brakuje. Na miejscu takiej firmy inwestowałbym w kamerę termo i gwarantował, że po pół roku, najlepiej zimą, wszystko będzie ładnie na ekranie w chłodnych kolorach, hehe. A tak to tylko żewny śpiew, że na krokwie to tylko dwa centymetry wystarczy, że się nie odspaja, nie pęka.... Ryzyko takie samo jak przy partackiej ekipie od wełny, której się nie dopilnuje.


Compi szczerze powiem że też nie wiem do czego dążysz. Czy jak zatrudnisz ekipę od wełny która bierze 3 razy tyle co partacz z ulicy to też żądasz potwierdzeń kondycji finansowej tej firmy i pytasz czy w razie czego będzie ich stać na naprawę, oraz liczysz na to że chłopaki zainwestują w kamerę i będą Ci udowadniać że zrobili dobrze?

----------


## compi

I tutaj mamy zasadniczą różnicę w ocenie. Od pianki wymagałbym perfekcyjnego efektu. Przy wełnie jak dmucha to raczej miejscowo i usunięcie ustreki jest możliwe w prosty sposób, chociaż tez wiąże się to z demontażem płyt. Wełnę sprawdzisz raz i raczej Ci nie pęknie, nie opadnie, odpadnie, nie pęknie. Piana pod skończonym poszyciem wewnętrznym zrobi Ci psikusa po tym czasie i co wtedy. Ja to uważam za ryzyko. Oczywiście jak mamy idealne drewno na konstrukcji dachu to ok, ale wróćmy może do pryskania na membranę, które to pryskanie jest często zalecane. Wszedłbyś w to?

----------


## yaco181

Wlasnie rozpoczalem zabudowe poddasza ocieplonego piana. Moze wykonanie zalezy od ekipy ale tutaj wykonanie, to masakra. Najgorzej jest przy oknach dachowych. Piana napryskana jest tak, ze nie ma mowy o wlozeniu plyty w rant okna. Od strony krokwi mija rant, a nawet rame. Tak wiec teraz czeka mnie masa wycinania piany. W kazdym z trzech okien dachowych tylko jeden glif jest dobrze zrobiony. Reszta do poprawki (wyciecia). Pomimo, iz jest jej tyle napryskanej, to przy oknach wciaz dmucha. Jesli tak robia za kazdym razem, to nie jest to warte takich pieniedzy. Duzo lepiej mozna zrobic dobra welna, a przy okazji 2x taniej. tak wiec ja jestem za welna. Zgadzam sie z kolega wyzej. Za takie pieniadze efekt powinien byc duzo lepszy..

----------


## plusfoto

Ale rozumiem że masz pretensje do badziewnej ekipy która spieprzyła robotę a nie do piany. Jeśli tak to ich weź za d..e i niech poprawiają. Mało tego jak robotę odbierałeś to trzeba było to wpisać do protokołu a KB powinien wpisać do dziennika.

----------


## yaco181

Zle mnie zrozumiales. Ja robie zabudowe - stelaz, plyta itp. Przede mna byla ekipa od piany. Ja nie mam pretensji do nikogo. Inwestor odebral i zaplacil. Nawet uwaza, ze jest wszystko ok.  Nie czesto widuje poddasze ocieplone piana choc jest tego coraz wiecej. Niestety takie wykonanie na pewno nie zapewnia lepszej izolacji od dobrze polozonej welny (moim zdaniem).

----------


## plusfoto

> Zle mnie zrozumiales. Ja robie zabudowe - stelaz, plyta itp. Przede mna byla ekipa od piany. Ja nie mam pretensji do nikogo. Inwestor odebral i zaplacil. Nawet uwaza, ze jest wszystko ok.  Nie czesto widuje poddasze ocieplone piana choc jest tego coraz wiecej. Niestety takie wykonanie na pewno nie zapewnia lepszej izolacji od dobrze polozonej welny (moim zdaniem).


OK. W takim razie ważne że inwestor zadowolony. :smile:

----------


## compi

I teraz co ma powiedzieć inwestor gdy nie może odebrać roboty i liczy na to, że piana niesie mniejsze ryzyko? Chyba mamy na poprzedniej stronie taki przykład. Po opisie yaco pewnie płyty jakoś pomocowałbym wcześniej w tych oknach dachowych i zabezpieczył wszelkie przepusty i kanały.

Yaco, opisz jak odczuwasz to wianie i gdzie ma to miejsce. To będzie ciekawy przykład i pewnie wykluczy ewentualną stronniczość, o którą siłą rzeczy będziesz pewnie za chwilkę posądzony.

----------


## mat3006

> Wlasnie rozpoczalem zabudowe poddasza ocieplonego piana. Moze wykonanie zalezy od ekipy ale tutaj wykonanie, to masakra. Najgorzej jest przy oknach dachowych. Piana napryskana jest tak, ze nie ma mowy o wlozeniu plyty w rant okna. Od strony krokwi mija rant, a nawet rame. Tak wiec teraz czeka mnie masa wycinania piany. W kazdym z trzech okien dachowych tylko jeden glif jest dobrze zrobiony. Reszta do poprawki (wyciecia). Pomimo, iz jest jej tyle napryskanej, to przy oknach wciaz dmucha. Jesli tak robia za kazdym razem, to nie jest to warte takich pieniedzy. Duzo lepiej mozna zrobic dobra welna, a przy okazji 2x taniej. tak wiec ja jestem za welna. Zgadzam sie z kolega wyzej. Za takie pieniadze efekt powinien byc duzo lepszy..


 Właściwe i szczelne obrobienie pianą okien jest bardzo ważne. Częstym błędem projektantów jest zaprojektowanie okien dachowych zbyt szerokich do przestrzeni między krokwiami. Nie wiem co to za ekipa ale jest takich niemało. Nie pisze tego dlatego, żeby ( jak wczesniej mi zarzucał zdaje się Compi ) żeby deprecjonować konkurencję ale jak napisałem o zatrudnieniu sprawdzonego wykonawcy to wynikało to z doświadczenia.
Technicznie:
 Najprostszym rozwiązaniem było/jest wykonanie, przed natryskiem, pełnego obrobienia, wraz z płytami , glifów. Niestety, w przypadku kiedy czasem pozostaje pomiędzy ( patrz wyżej ) lewą stroną płyty a bokiem krokwi poniżej 1,5 cm a dodatkowo płyta czasem jest montowana poprzez klocki dystansowe, do krokwi, istnieje ryzyko że pozostaną kawerny ( niedolewki ). Zbyt duża ilość wtryśniętej piany może spowodować wypchnięcie płyty, zbyt mała - niedolewki. Nastepnym krokiem w mojej praktyce było ( czasem jest ) zalecenie aby płyty były zamontowane tymczasowo, owinięte folią strech , do której pianka się nie klei. Po opianowaniu okna, płyta jest demontowana i ewentualne porawki są możliwe. Również właściwe wykonanie i dołączenie do ramy okna paroizlacji jest wtedy możlwie i łatwo wykonalne. Na ostatnich kilku realizacjach świetnie sprawdził się opracowany przeze mnie, regulowany w zależności od szerokości, długości okna oraz kąta nachylenia dachu, szalunek ( forma negatywowa ) który wchodzi idealnie w rant i pozwala na prawidłowe wykonanie wszystkich przewidzianych warstw. Szalunek , po dopasowaniu wszystkich wymiarów zostaje owinięty folią strech i dociśnięty do okna podporą teleskopową . Ponieważ jest z poliwęglanu to już podczas pianowania widać jakie jest wypełnienie a ewentualne poprawki i dotryśnięcia są mozliwe natychmiast po wyjęciu szalunku. Sami jestesmy zaskoczeni jak ułatwia to pracę a efekt pod względem szczelności a zarazem prawidłowego przekazania do prac wykończeniowych spełnia wysokie wymagania.
P.S.
   Widzę że Compi rozpoczął "polowanie" na technologię i próbuję zrozumieć dlaczego. Własnych doświadczeń, zwłaszcza negatywnych jak widzę, nie ma. To że w tej dziedzinie są partacze lub po prostu niedouczeni jest wiadome ( JAK WSZĘDZIE ! ). Kiedy pisałem, ze wskazane jest wprowadzenie certyfikowania to zostało to odebrane jako próba monopolizowania. To o co Wam chodzi ? Oczekujesz Compi dodatkowych badań, potwierdzeń , prawie podania jajecznicy do łóżka a potem wybieracie najtańsze pianki no name od najtańszych,( prawie no name  :smile:  ) wykonawców i dziwicie sie że coś jest nie tak.

----------


## מרכבה

*mat3006* a czy nie da się wyregulować strumienia może zmniejszenie "prężności pianki" i "zatopienie" takich spornych miejsc ? 
Oczywiście zmniejszenie tej prężności równa się inny skład ? 
jak to tajemnica to nie pisz. da się lub nie to wystarczy.

----------


## mat3006

> *mat3006* a czy nie da się wyregulować strumienia może zmniejszenie "prężności pianki" i "zatopienie" takich spornych miejsc ? 
> Oczywiście zmniejszenie tej prężności równa się inny skład ? 
> jak to tajemnica to nie pisz. da się lub nie to wystarczy.


  Nie da się i nie jest wskazane ingerowanie poprzez istotną zmianę parametrów. W pewnym stopniu można zmiejszyć ciśnienie ( w moim przypadku ) hydrauliczne pompy dozujacej i nieco zmniejszyć strumień pneumatyczny. Kluczem do uzyskania jednorodnej i prawidłowej ( również pod względem zdrowotnym ), pianki jest dotrzymanie parametrów które pozwolą na pełne, 100 % zmieszanie obydwu składników. Zmniejszenie strumienia realizuje się przez zastosowanie dyszy o mniejszym rozmiarze. Mniejsza dysza + mniejsze ciśnienie = mniejszy strumień. Prawidłowo wyposażona ekipa powinna mieć minimum 3 rozmiary dysz. Żeby nie dokładac sobie utrudnień podczas realizacji, mam po prostu trzy pistolety z różnymi kalibrami. Dodatkowo można zamiast natrysku przejść na tryb wlewowy poprzez zastosowanie na pistolecie rurki wlewowej.Wypełniamy w ten sposób ewentualne szczeliny, miejsca niedostępne dla prawidłowego natrysku czy możliwe, czasem, tzw. kieszenie.

----------


## compi

> Właściwe i szczelne obrobienie pianą okien jest bardzo ważne. Częstym błędem projektantów jest zaprojektowanie okien dachowych zbyt szerokich do przestrzeni między krokwiami. Nie wiem co to za ekipa ale jest takich niemało. Nie pisze tego dlatego, żeby ( jak wczesniej mi zarzucał zdaje się Compi ) żeby deprecjonować konkurencję ale jak napisałem o zatrudnieniu sprawdzonego wykonawcy to wynikało to z doświadczenia.
> Technicznie:
>  Najprostszym rozwiązaniem było/jest wykonanie, przed natryskiem, pełnego obrobienia, wraz z płytami , glifów. Niestety, w przypadku kiedy czasem pozostaje pomiędzy ( patrz wyżej ) lewą stroną płyty a bokiem krokwi poniżej 1,5 cm a dodatkowo płyta czasem jest montowana poprzez klocki dystansowe, do krokwi, istnieje ryzyko że pozostaną kawerny ( niedolewki ). Zbyt duża ilość wtryśniętej piany może spowodować wypchnięcie płyty, zbyt mała - niedolewki. Nastepnym krokiem w mojej praktyce było ( czasem jest ) zalecenie aby płyty były zamontowane tymczasowo, owinięte folią strech , do której pianka się nie klei. Po opianowaniu okna, płyta jest demontowana i ewentualne porawki są możliwe. Również właściwe wykonanie i dołączenie do ramy okna paroizlacji jest wtedy możlwie i łatwo wykonalne. Na ostatnich kilku realizacjach świetnie sprawdził się opracowany przeze mnie, regulowany w zależności od szerokości, długości okna oraz kąta nachylenia dachu, szalunek ( forma negatywowa ) który wchodzi idealnie w rant i pozwala na prawidłowe wykonanie wszystkich przewidzianych warstw. Szalunek , po dopasowaniu wszystkich wymiarów zostaje owinięty folią strech i dociśnięty do okna podporą teleskopową . Ponieważ jest z poliwęglanu to już podczas pianowania widać jakie jest wypełnienie a ewentualne poprawki i dotryśnięcia są mozliwe natychmiast po wyjęciu szalunku. Sami jestesmy zaskoczeni jak ułatwia to pracę a efekt pod względem szczelności a zarazem prawidłowego przekazania do prac wykończeniowych spełnia wysokie wymagania.
> P.S.
>    Widzę że Compi rozpoczął "polowanie" na technologię i próbuję zrozumieć dlaczego. Własnych doświadczeń, zwłaszcza negatywnych jak widzę, nie ma. To że w tej dziedzinie są partacze lub po prostu niedouczeni jest wiadome ( JAK WSZĘDZIE ! ). Kiedy pisałem, ze wskazane jest wprowadzenie certyfikowania to zostało to odebrane jako próba monopolizowania. To o co Wam chodzi ? Oczekujesz Compi dodatkowych badań, potwierdzeń , prawie podania jajecznicy do łóżka a potem wybieracie najtańsze pianki no name od najtańszych,( prawie no name  ) wykonawców i dziwicie sie że coś jest nie tak.


Nie polowanie, a wyraźne uświadomienie naiwniakom, że "będzie" zajebiście za 3-4 x drożej. To certyfikowane " zajebiście" będzie jeszcze droższe. Nie wierzę też, że sam nie schrzaniłeś komuś izolacji : ). Zastanawiam się też czemu nie chcesz zaistnieć z płatnym profilem i w wyszukiwarce. Przecież przy tych cenach to powinien być pikuś dla ciebie. Podpowiem ci, że w tym tempie to szybko dostaniesz tytuł najlepszego doradcy forum, tylko raczej nie może być opinii negatywnych, bo szybko znikniesz. Konkurencji na razie nie deprocjunesz bo nie padła ani jedna nazwa firmy. Twoja pryska pianę na membrany czy nie robi tego ze zdrowego rozsądku?

----------


## מרכבה

> Dodatkowo można zamiast natrysku przejść na tryb wlewowy poprzez zastosowanie na pistolecie rurki wlewowej.Wypełniamy w ten sposób ewentualne szczeliny, miejsca niedostępne dla prawidłowego natrysku czy możliwe, czasem, tzw. kieszenie.


 a to mi wystarczy  :smile: 
dzięki, czyli jak się chce to nie ma opcji będzie szczelnie.
Wiem że trudniej chodzi się po dachu od góry, ale uważam że zrobienie warstw typu płyty GK oddzielone folią co by się nie skleiło wsio ..
i od góry natrysk choć pewnie trudniejszy, to unika się równania i przycinania pianki ?
coś tak jak zrobił Kszhu ...

----------


## mat3006

> Nie polowanie, a wyraźne uświadomienie naiwniakom, że "będzie" zajebiście za 3-4 x drożej. To certyfikowane " zajebiście" będzie jeszcze droższe.


 Nadal nie wiem skąd ten sposób liczenia. Najlepiej porównać konkretne oferty. Nie sądzę, że wprowadzenie certyfikowania podniesie ceny. Rynek usług w tym segmencie jest już nasycony i prawa konkurencji są nieubłagane. A ceryfikacja zmusi do spełnienia określonych standardów wykonawstwa oraz ( a zwłaszcza ) dbałości o zdrowie inwestorów i pracowników. Wiem, że nagminne jest stosowanie nieodpowiednich materiałów a wyposażenie firm w podstawowe środki ochrony jest bardzo często bagatelizowane. 



> Nie wierzę też, że sam nie schrzaniłeś komuś izolacji : )


.Jak w każdej firmie, zwłaszcza w okresie "terminowania", zdarzały sie też "chwile słabości" ale jak trzeba było nawet zerwać piankę to się to robiło i nie było dyskusji.  Kwestia, przede wszystkim, odpowiedzialnego podejścia.



> Zastanawiam się też czemu nie chcesz zaistnieć z płatnym profilem i w wyszukiwarce.


 Zaistnieję i to niedługo. Poinformuję o tym ponieważ bedzie związane ze zmianą nick'a



> Twoja pryska pianę na membrany czy nie robi tego ze zdrowego rozsądku?


  Tak, W przypadku dachów z membraną tak się aplikuje piankę i nie jest to kwestia braku czy nie zdrowego rozsądku. Nie wiem czy byłeś świadkiem podczas lub na ogłędzinach po wykonaniu natrysku. Możesz wierzyć lub nie ale membrana, jako podłoże nośne, jest, de'facto, piance OK niepotrzebna. Podczas natrysku, rozprężenie oraz przyczepność do krokwi i innych elementów więźby a zarazem niesamowita lekkość ( warstwa gr. 20 cm to ok. 1,5-2,0 kg/m2 ) sprawia że pianka samonośnie utrzymuje się w płaszczyźnie więźby. Tym bardziej miejscowe nieciągłości przyczepności do membrany nie mają znaczenia i nie stanowią wady. Przymierzam się .... o tym w stosownym czasie  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## mat3006

> a to mi wystarczy 
> dzięki, czyli jak się chce to nie ma opcji będzie szczelnie.
> Wiem że trudniej chodzi się po dachu od góry, ale uważam że zrobienie warstw typu płyty GK oddzielone folią co by się nie skleiło wsio ..
> i od góry natrysk choć pewnie trudniejszy, to unika się równania i przycinania pianki ?
> coś tak jak zrobił Kszhu ...


Coś takiego ?


Nie ma problemu  :smile:  Tu jest natryśnięte 22 cm bezpośrednio od góry, na paroizolację płyty na ruszcie wieszakowym. Zrobienie tego konkrencyjną technologią ryzykowne i trudne ( może nawet niewykonalne ).
 Co do przycinania i równania pianki to sugeruję tego nie robic bez istotnej potrzeby ( zbyt wyrośniety "biszkopt" ) . Skóra na piance, od wewnątrz ma swoje zalety poprzez powierzchniowe doszczelnienie i pewne ograniczenie penetracji oraz akustyczne. Nierówna, pofalowana powierzchnia daje efekt rozproszenia fali dźwiękowej pochodzącej z wnętrza pomieszczenia co daje wytłumienie hałasów wewnętrznych.

----------


## mat3006

Dlaczego w innych działach i wątkach, Najlepsi Doradcy odgrywają zupełnie rolę a ich posty są konkretne i wnoszą rzeczywistą wartość do dyskusji ? Nie wiem, pewnie tzw. peszek...
 Od siebie sugeruję ignorować a być może inni, zasiadający na Olimpie, uświadomią swojemu koledze jak wygląda jego działalność. Nie masz szans się przekopać z koniem. Njawyraźniej ma dużo czasu na grzebanie w postach i bawienie się w wycinanki, sklejanki i manipulki. To jego żywioł. Pozostaje "zagłodzenie"

----------


## zbiq

witam, 

Pytanie do specjalistów od piany:
 do jakiej temperatury można aplikować pianę, czy obezne temp. tj 5 st. umożliwiają aplikację ?

----------


## zbiq

jeden z wykonawców piany twierdzi, że nie należy porównywać lambdy wełny z pianą, 
jego zdaniem ważniejszy jest opór  ciepła R...

co o tym myślicie ?

----------


## yaco181

> Yaco, opisz jak odczuwasz to wianie i gdzie ma to miejsce. To będzie ciekawy przykład i pewnie wykluczy ewentualną stronniczość, o którą siłą rzeczy będziesz pewnie za chwilkę posądzony.


Wieczorem postaram sie wrzucic jakas fotke. Sam zobaczysz..

----------


## מרכבה

> jeden z wykonawców piany twierdzi, że nie należy porównywać lambdy wełny z pianą, 
> jego zdaniem ważniejszy jest opór ciepła R...
> 
> co o tym myślicie ?


Boże chroń przed takimi specami !
metr przez lambda daje opór cieplny tj np 0,2m /0,04 W/mK(współczynnik przewodzenia !!! przewodzenia !!! nie przenikania  = 5 m^2*K/W co daje U = 1/5= 0,2 W/m^2*K to jest współczynnik przenikania ...znowu .

----------


## zbiq

mpoplaw można gdzieś obejrzeć Twój dziennik ?
jaką wełnę stosowałeś, będziesz stosował do ocieplenia dachu i jaką grubość ?

----------


## zbiq

> Boże chroń przed takimi specami !
> metr przez lambda daje opór cieplny tj np 0,2m /0,04 W/mK(współczynnik przewodzenia !!! przewodzenia !!! nie przenikania  = 5 m^2*K/W co daje U = 1/5= 0,2 W/m^2*K to jest współczynnik przenikania ...znowu .


rozumiem, że policzyłeś U dla przegrody o grubości 20 cm i lambda 0,04 ?

----------


## mat3006

> witam, 
> 
> Pytanie do specjalistów od piany:
>  do jakiej temperatury można aplikować pianę, czy obezne temp. tj 5 st. umożliwiają aplikację ?


Różnie. W większości + 5 C jest graniczne. Ta na której pracuję pozwala do -10 C
Pozdrawiam

----------


## mat3006

> Boże chroń przed takimi specami !
> metr przez lambda daje opór cieplny tj np 0,2m /0,04 W/mK(współczynnik przewodzenia !!! przewodzenia !!! nie przenikania  = 5 m^2*K/W co daje U = 1/5= 0,2 W/m^2*K to jest współczynnik przenikania ...znowu .


 Znowu... zmiana zdania ? Kilka postów wcześniej stwierdziłeś, że przyrost izolacyjności ma przebieg wykładniczy. Z czym się w pełni zgadzam.



> przyrost efektów izolacji jest w kwadracie grubości !
>  czyli 10cm izolacji dla lambdy 0,04 W/mK → 0,1 m/ 0,04 W/mK = 2,5 m^2K/W (opór cieplny) co daje "U" 1/R =
>  1/2,5 =0,4 W/m^2K 
>  dodanie następnej warstwy izolacji 10cm daje opór R5 = U 0,2 
>  w drugą stronę 5cm daje U0,8 .
>  i dla 1 metra daje U0,04 .
>  Przyrosty są coraz mniejsze . ale nie oto w tym chodzi ... ponieważ bierzemy 100m^2 mnożymy teraz razy 0,4[W/m^2K] daje 40 W/K razy 
>  delta t 40 st ... daje 1,6 kW ... 
>  dla 20cm będzie 800 wat ..


 No to może przeprowadź rachunek wstecz i wyznacz tą drogą, średnią dla pełnej grubości, lambdę. Dla ścisłości, grubość warstwy przyjmij, o ile będziesz tak uprzejmy, na poziomie 2 cm. Dlaczego ? Może później...

----------


## מרכבה

> Znowu... zmiana zdania ? Kilka postów wcześniej stwierdziłeś, że przyrost izolacyjności ma przebieg wykładniczy. Z czym się w pełni zgadzam.


 ale to tylko wycinek .. jednego przypadku 20cm izolacji ... 


> rozumiem, że policzyłeś U dla przegrody o grubości 20 cm i lambda 0,04 ?


 tak .
dla 40cm będzie to U 0,1 W/m^2*K dla 80cm będzie 0,05 W/m^2*K tak że nie wiem co się zmieniło ... przyrosty idą do kw grubości .

dla 2 cm będzie to 0,02m/0,04W/mK = 0,5 m^2K/W co daje U = 1/0,5 =2 W/m^2*K... 
dla 4cm będzie 1 
dla 8 będzie 0,5 itp...




> No to może przeprowadź rachunek wstecz i wyznacz tą drogą, średnią dla pełnej grubości, lambdę.


 lambdy nie ale U tak ..

I liczy się U z poprawkami na łączniki mechaniczne itp ...
a straty przez nieszczelności dolicza się w wentylacji i wyraża się wszytko w W/K...
i masz Htr (straty na przenikanie) i Hve na wentylację .
Zmiana w domu szczelności z 0,6 wymiany (n50) test do 1,2 do dodatkowo 10 W/K 
a średnia dla przeciętnych domów to 4-10 wymian ! spokojnie urośnie do 150 W/K ...
co daje przy delta t 30 st 4,5 kW strat ... 

I są dwie drogi ... U stałego .. i U dynamicznego .. ale o tym potem ...

na razie tyle dodam że ściana 3W z 8cm styropianem przedzielona 
4,5 kotwy stalowej podnosi U ... (nie mylić z lambdą ) z 0,4 na 0,55 czyli blisko 40 % ...
tylko malutkie pręciki ...

jakie będzie współczynnik przenikania ciepła U ściany z 1mm blachy ... ściany w garażu.
blaszanym to jest quzik dla każdego ..

----------


## SERDE

Witam. Tak dla informacji. Ten cały MPOPLAW sieje zamieszanie i na innym forum.
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...98#post6230698

----------


## mat3006

> Witam. Tak dla informacji. Ten cały MPOPLAW sieje zamieszanie i na innym forum.
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...98#post6230698


 Nie dziwi. Sieje bo się nim żywi. Taki typ. Dlatego, z dużą łatwością zarzuca kłamstwo innym którzy mają po prostu inne od niego zdanie. W realu, za takie zachowanie, już dawno...
Tylko ostra "głodówka" może mu ( i nam ) pomóc.

----------


## מרכבה

Przecież liczbowo widać jak rośnie ... największe skoki są przy małych grubościach.
Co nie oznacza że dokładanie izolacji sensu nie ma.

Oczywiście że ma sens ... tylko pierwsze trzeba, odróżniać lambdę od U...

----------


## מרכבה

> Naprawdę jesteś chory na głowę czy tylko udajesz, że nie rozumiesz?
> Jaka by izolacja nie była to budynek nie ogrzewany w żaden sposób musi się wychłodzić. A zyski słoneczne to forma ogrzewania więc jak są to budynek ogrzewają. Jasne?


Oto chodzi właśnie aby budynek pasywnie się ogrzewał. 
Pierwszym systemem pasywnym jest pasywne oświetlenie, kto sobie wyobraża dom bez okien ? 
Okna to najważniejszy czynnik tej układanki pasywnej. 
Stad zwiększa się izolację tak aby dom biernie się ogrzewał i biernie chłodzi.

I tu dokładanie izolacji ma głęboki sens, ponieważ mam ilość zysków i patrzę ile muszę dołożyć, aby zyski były większe niż straty.
I czy dom jest wstanie wytrzymać bez ogrzewania parę dni przy -30, dogrzewają się tylko słońcem i zbierając z pojemności cieplnej.

Dwie drogi są do celu albo izolacja szczelna jak z pianki która ma U stałe.
I izolacja z wełny która ma U dynamiczne tj tzw izolacja dynamiczna, dla której wymagany jest reku i wytarzanie podciśnienia w budynku 
tj -10Pa.
Dzięki temu U przegrody przy 1mm/s ruchy powietrza spada do zera ...
czyli izolacja wełniana w która wiatr nawiewa wiatr powietrze jest ok, przy kierunku do budynku.
I cała sztuka projektowania, polega żeby zawsze był ruch w budynek, a w budynku podciśnienie.
Inaczej przy wyciąganiu z budynku - powietrza  U rośnie nawet 3x .
Jest to różnie od "oddychania" ścian co więcej przewietrza  warstwę izolacji z nadmiaru pary wodnej.

----------


## mat3006

> Oto chodzi właśnie aby budynek pasywnie się ogrzewał. 
> Pierwszym systemem pasywnym jest pasywne oświetlenie, kto sobie wyobraża dom bez okien ? 
> Okna to najważniejszy czynnik tej układanki pasywnej. 
> Stad zwiększa się izolację tak aby dom biernie się ogrzewał i biernie chłodzi.
> 
> I tu dokładanie izolacji ma głęboki sens, ponieważ mam ilość zysków i patrzę ile muszę dołożyć, aby zyski były większe niż straty.
> I czy dom jest wstanie wytrzymać bez ogrzewania parę dni przy -30, dogrzewają się tylko słońcem i zbierając z pojemności cieplnej.
> 
> Dwie drogi są do celu albo izolacja szczelna jak z pianki która ma U stałe.
> ...


Byłbym pełny uznania za wyciągnięte wnioski gdyby nie:
Jak chcesz zrealizować, technicznie, postulat wytworzenia podciśnienia występującego w warstwie wełny skoro oddzieliłeś ją od wnętrza 100 % szczelnym foliowym worem ? Nie ma mozliwości, o ile szczelność jest absolutna i zachowana aby wytworzone wewnątrz podciśnienie oddziaływało na ciśnienie powietrza w wełnie i powstrzymywało je od migracji w kierunku od budynku. Wystarczy odrobina wiatru i powstaną podciśnienia  skierowane od budynku aby dodatkowo zwiększyć ucieczkę powietrza, wraz z parą wodną i jej 3000 x większym od powietrza ładunkiem kalorycznym. Zostawiam sobie rezerwę, że nie zrozumiałem sensu tej idei.Nieeleganckie jest protekcjonalne zarzucanie innym, ze nie rozumieją różnicy między lambdą a U. Tak się składa ( zaznaczam, że uznając dogmat JEDYNEGO ŚWIĘTEGO WZORU ), że dla przegród jednorodnych, wartości te są wprost PROPORCJONALNIE powiązane, oczywiście w świetle założenia o liniowym zwiazku U z grubością izolacji. Przypomnę dla jasności U=lambda/ grubość izolacji. Z kolei drugi związek U to U=1/R gdzie R jest oporem cieplnym. Z tego prosto wynika, że R jest odwrotnie PROPORCJONALNY do lambdy a wprost PROPORCJONALNY do grubości izolacji. Z kolei w jednym z wcześniejszych postów napisałeś:



> przyrost efektów izolacji jest w kwadracie grubości !


 Przyjęcie grubości jednej warstwy odniesienia jako 10 cm jest zbyt daleko idącym uproszeczeniem. Dlaczego ? Bo, wedle mojej wiedzy ( zaznaczam, że jestem na etapie wgryzania się w materię, zakupiłem obecną i poprzednie normy ) obecne wymogi certyfikacyne wymagają aby badana była próbka pianki o grubości 2 cm i to bez tzw. skórki. Wynikająca z tego pomiaru lambda jest obowiazująca, również dla obliczeń metodą liniową izolacji o grubości np. 20 cm. Dlaczego tak zostało to wymuszone, gdzie wiadomo, że w rzeczywistości grubość 2 cm nie będzie nigdzie stosowana jako pełna izolacja? Nie wiem, moge się domyślać. Tu też jest być może odpowiedź na Twoje pytanie o wyniki badań lambdy pianki.
  Po tej dygresji, wracając do podsumowania. Jak chcesz pogodzić obliczenia oparte o daleko uproszczone, PROPORCJONALNE wzory ze ( słusznym ) spostrzeżeniem, że przyrost oporu R dla pianki, jest funkcją wykładniczą grubości. Proponowałem, abyś obliczył zatem jak będzie się prezentowała uśredniona dla grubości 20 cm lambda wyprowadzona wstecz liniowo z obliczone R jako ciągu o postępie 2 cm i zachowaniu wykładniczego charakteru funkcji przyrostu. Po prostu obliczając R ale nie z "prostaka" tylko z odpowiadającego rzeczywistości wzoru wykładniczego a następnie, wyliczając wstecz lambdę liniowo z wzoru lambda(20)=(0,20)/R(20). Wyniki będą zaskakujące.
Co do wniosku:



> Inaczej przy wyciąganiu z budynku - powietrza U rośnie nawet 3x


 100 % zgody. Tak często wygląda rzeczywistość izolacji z wełny.
P.S. Mam nadzieję, że nie pożałuję szybko tego co napiszę, ale cieszę się że zmieniłes podejście i potraktowałeś poważnie tą wymianę zdań. W odróżnieniu od pewnego osobnika, który zapewne w ogóle nie rozumie o czym mowa a swój udział sprowadza do epitetowania osób mających odmienne zdanie w rodzaju: naciągacz, kłamca itp. Takim postawom STANOWCZE NIE !

----------


## Barth3z

> ... W jednym z wcześniejszych postów napisałeś:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				 przyrost efektów izolacji jest w kwadracie grubości !


Pewnie koledze chodziło o coś takiego:

----------


## מרכבה

> wytworzenia podciśnienia występującego w warstwie wełny skoro oddzieliłeś ją od wnętrza 100 % szczelnym foliowym worem


 Tak właśnie sama izolacja jest przewietrzana i to w niej jest podciśnienie.



> Wystarczy odrobina wiatru i powstaną podciśnienia skierowane od budynku aby dodatkowo zwiększyć ucieczkę powietrza, wraz z parą wodną i jej 3000 x większym od powietrza ładunkiem kalorycznym


 pary wodnej jest tak nikła ilość iż nie wpłynie to na stratę.




> Nieeleganckie jest protekcjonalne zarzucanie innym, ze nie rozumieją różnicy między lambdą a U.


 Troszkę bardzo forum mnie wyuczyło 
bardziej sztywnego podejścia.




> Przypomnę dla jasności U=lambda/ grubość izolacji. Z kolei drugi związek U to U=1/R gdzie R jest oporem cieplnym. Z tego prosto wynika, że R jest odwrotnie PROPORCJONALNY do lambdy a wprost PROPORCJONALNY do grubości izolacji. Z kolei w jednym z wcześniejszych postów napisałeś:


 R= grubość przez lambda i U 1/R . 




> Jak chcesz pogodzić obliczenia oparte o daleko uproszczone, PROPORCJONALNE wzory ze ( słusznym ) spostrzeżeniem, że przyrost oporu R dla pianki, jest funkcją wykładniczą grubości.


  Właśnie opór cieplny będzie liniowo rósł.
R 2,5 (dla lambdy 0,04 i grubości 10cm) dla R5 będzie to 20cm, dla R 10 będzie to 40cm itp .
Skąd tak ? ponieważ przestawiając przegrodę w skali oporów cieplnych - spadek temperatury jest funkcją liniową.
Jak tak nie jest obliczenia są do kitu.

Ale współczynnik U będzie w takim obrazie właśnie wykładniczy ...
R 2,5 lambda 0,04 grubość 10cm d



> oczywiście w świetle założenia o liniowym zwiazku U z grubością izolacji.


 nie U nie jest związane liniowo z grubością izolacji ..
jest kwadratowo związane.
Opór cieplny jest liniowy.



> że przyrost oporu R dla pianki, jest funkcją wykładniczą grubości.


 Nie to U jest funkcją wykładniczą .
Opór jest dla danej wartości grubości stały .
dla 2cm będzie to 0,5 .... m^2*K/W... dla 4cm będzie 1...6=1,5 8= 2. 10=2,5 20=5 40=10 80=20  
jeśli przeliczysz u z tego 
będzie 1/0,5 =2 1/1=1 1/1.5 =0,75 1/2=0,5  1/2,5 =0,4  1/5=0,2 1/10=0,1 1/20=0,05 itp .
Liczbami można się bawić, tylko przy tych konkretnych liczbach stoją jednostki

----------


## mat3006

> Tak właśnie sama izolacja jest przewietrzana i to w niej jest podciśnienie.
>  pary wodnej jest tak nikła ilość iż nie wpłynie to na stratę.
> 
>  Troszkę bardzo forum mnie wyuczyło 
> bardziej sztywnego podejścia.
> 
>  R= grubość przez lambda i U 1/R . 
> 
>   Właśnie opór cieplny będzie liniowo rósł.
> ...


Na pierwszy rzut oka logicznie ale nie da się pogodzić dwóch wartości związanych liniowo wzorem U=1/R z równoległym stwierdzeniem, że jedna rośnie liniowo a druga wykładniczo. No way. Chyba, że znajdziemy "winowajcę" zamieszania. Po raz kolejny przypominam i ma to znaczenie, że porównujemy dwa materiały o diametralnie różnym parametrze jakim jest możliwość/niemożliwość przewodzenia ciepła przez przemieszczające się powietrze. W piance, nawet OK, ruch powietrza, w warunkach naturalnych jest sprowadzony praktycznie do zera. Wynika z tego iż jedynie kondukcja lub IR ma znaczenie dla rzeczywistego strumienia ciepła. Ponieważ IR ustaje stosunkowo szybko, zatem, postępując w głąb warstwy izolacji piankowej mamy do czynienia wyłącznie z kondukcją powietrza i struktury. W wełnie sprawa wygląda zupełnie inaczej.
Wracając do lambdy a raczej strumienia cieplnego. Pytanie naprowadzające wprost : od czego zależy ? Który to parametr będzie się zmieniał postępując wgłąb izolacji ? Kiedy możemy uzyskać dla tej samej próbki różne wartości lambdy i jak się one kształtują ?

----------


## mat3006

> Tak właśnie sama izolacja jest przewietrzana i to w niej jest podciśnienie.
>  pary wodnej jest tak nikła ilość iż nie wpłynie to na stratę.
> 
>  Troszkę bardzo forum mnie wyuczyło 
> bardziej sztywnego podejścia.
> 
>  R= grubość przez lambda i U 1/R . 
> 
>   Właśnie opór cieplny będzie liniowo rósł.
> ...


Na pierwszy rzut oka logicznie. Z tym, że jedna i druga wartość ( U i R ) jest związana liniowa z parametrami wymiernymi i stałymi. Chyba, że nie są stałe ? Grubość jest dla określonej warstwy stała. Zakładam, że mówimy o piance. Znajdźmy "winowajcę" zamieszania. Po raz kolejny przypominam i ma to znaczenie, że porównujemy dwa materiały o diametralnie różnym parametrze jakim jest możliwość/niemożliwość przewodzenia ciepła przez przemieszczające się powietrze. W piance, nawet OK, ruch powietrza, w warunkach naturalnych jest sprowadzony praktycznie do zera. Wynika z tego iż jedynie kondukcja lub IR ma znaczenie dla rzeczywistego strumienia ciepła. Ponieważ IR ustaje stosunkowo szybko, zatem, postępując w głąb warstwy izolacji piankowej mamy do czynienia wyłącznie z kondukcją powietrza i struktury. W wełnie sprawa wygląda zupełnie inaczej.
Wracając do lambdy. Pytanie naprowadzające wprost : od czego zależy ? Który to parametr będzie się zmieniał postępując wgłąb izolacji ?

----------


## מרכבה

Czekam na odpowiedź z ścianą z blachy stalowej 1mm w garażu jakie będzie U tej przegrody.
dla 1mm aluminium i 1mm miedzi i 1mm styropianu.

----------


## Barth3z

> Czekam na odpowiedź z ścianą z blachy stalowej 1mm w garażu jakie będzie U tej przegrody.
> dla 1mm aluminium i 1mm miedzi i 1mm styropianu.


6,25 dla aluminium i miedzi. Dla styro ok 6,14 (przegroda w powietrzu - dla przyjętego oporu przejmowania ciepła zewn. 0,04 i wewn. 0,12)
Przy grubości 1mm praktycznie nie ma znaczenia z czego będzie zrobiona taka ściana - oczywiście mowa o przenikaniu ciepła a nie wytrzymałości mechanicznej  :wink:

----------


## Tomaszs131

Watek troche zamarl, pewnie po napisaniu tego postu posypia sie gromy i watek odzyje.
Klamka zapadla decydowlem sie na piane. Po rozmowie z paroma przedstawicielami firm okazalo sie, ze przelanie paru cm przez krokwie w wiekszosci przypadkow jest gratis.

----------


## Tomaszs131

> Twój wybór i decyzja, tylko ją uszanować. Napisz jeszcze co spowodowało taki a nie inny wybór?


Uwazam, ze natrysk piana daje wieksza szanse wypelnienia wszelkich waskich szczelin w wiezbie niz inny rodzaj ocieplenia. 
Mam dwie lukarny i ciezszko byloby uszczelnic je dokladnie welna. W paru miejscach odleglosc miedzy sciana szczytowa a krokwiami to kilkanascie milimetrow. Po za tym nie jestem pewny czy bede obecny w czasie ocieplenia dachu na budowie. Firme wybiore po wnikliwym sprawdzeniu jej referencji. Planuje przeprowadzic test szczelnosci budynku.  Mam nadzieje, ze dzieki pianie dach bedzie szczelny, okna mam osadzone w warstwie ocieplenia- wiec tez nie powinno byc problemu. Pozostaja drzwi, brama garazowa i inne rzeczy o ktore trzeba bedzie zadbac przed przeprowadzeniem testu. Firmy daja gwarancje na piane od 5 do 25 lat. Oczywiscie, ze trzeba przeczytac i przeanalizowac warunki gwarancji. Ale czy firmy uzywajace welne do ocieplenia dach daja jakakolwiek gwarancje na wykonanie swojej uslugi?

----------


## Tomaszs131

Uwazam ten rodzaj ocieplenia za kosztowny ale skuteczny.
Przy ociepleniu dachu welna wyjdzie taniej tylko wtedy gdy jest odpowiednio dobrze wykonany. W odwrotnym przypadku tak tanio juz nie bedzie.
U Ciebie to tak znowu drogo nie wyszlo. Jesli mnie pamiec nie myli sam wykonales cala "operacje" na pozyczonym sprzecie?

----------


## מרכבה

> 6,25 dla aluminium i miedzi. Dla styro ok 6,14 (przegroda w powietrzu - dla przyjętego oporu przejmowania ciepła zewn. 0,04 i wewn. 0,12)
> Przy grubości 1mm praktycznie nie ma znaczenia z czego będzie zrobiona taka ściana - oczywiście mowa o przenikaniu ciepła a nie wytrzymałości mechanicznej


 I dokładnie oto chodziło ! o pokazanie tego jaki opór stawia powietrze.
Przez większy opór przejmowania ciepła za szafami itp ... przy liczeniu współ frsi ..
tak samo z wełną ... co z tego jak ruch powietrza jest na tyle mały że następuje przewodzenie, to samo jest między szybami okiennymi ...
wełna puki co lepiej trzyma powietrze niż pustka .. między szybami ... 
są wartości lambdy dla konkretnej pustki powietrznej przeliczone tak samo i z wełną ...

----------


## Tomaszs131

[QUOTE=mpoplaw;6248963]i dzięki temu o ile spadnie ci rachunek za CO ??

Wybor pianki uzasadnilem wyzej, nie zamierzam wchodzic z Toba w zadna polemike.

----------


## מרכבה

> i dzięki temu o ile spadnie ci rachunek za CO ??


 nie spadnie ... jak pianka ma lambdę 0,045 natryskiwania to cudów nie będzie.
U będzie jakie będzie.
Wszystkim wydaje się że wełna będzie gorsza, a to jest bzdura, jedyny wymóg to zrobić wiatroizolację plus paroizolację.
Nawet wystąpienia mikro ruchu powietrza w wełnie i tak pierwsze skrzypce gra przewodzenie ! 
Już kwiatek na oknie dziś powodował że strefa kondensacji na oknie wyraźnie podchodziła wyżej w kierunku środka szyby.
Tak samo za szafami itp ... opór przejmowania ciepła za szafą nie będzie 0,13 m^2*K/W tylko 0,3 m^2*K/W co trzeba i powinno się uwzględniać 
przy liczeniu współczynnika temperaturowego frsi ... 
właśnie przez utrudnioną wymianę powietrza za meblami, stąd problemy w nie izolowanych domach z grzybem za szafą.

Szczelność pianki ? niby to ma usprawiedliwiać cenę 3,5 zł za 1cm i więcej ?  
I tak jak by się kto pytał wełna wymaga !!!  aptekarskiej paroizolacji !!! i nikt mi nie powie że wełna może być bez paroizolacji !!!

Plus musi mieć membranę z wierzchu ! plus pokrycie dachowe i nie widzę lepiej.

Tak samo było z isobosterme .
No uparli się że musi być folia bąbelkowa i koniec.
I spór był no ale jak ... przecież nie ma źródła promieniowania podczerwonego ! bzdura. Każde ciało cieplejsze jak zero bezwzględne posiada 
zdolność do pochłaniania i emisji.
Ale dla wielu to trudne zadania i tak samo z pianką wełną i czymkolwiek innym.

----------


## מרכבה

> Mnie właśnie to zniechęciło do wełny - zrobić to z "aptekarską dokładnością" nie jest łatwe więc przytaczanie cen partaczy co dach w 2 dni ocieplają na gotów jest nadużyciem.


 stąd pianka jest bardziej idioto odporna.
Nie skazuje żadnej izolacji na niebyt.
U Ciebie jest właśnie pokazane jak trzeba nakładać piankę, chyba lepsze rozwiązanie jak już jest sufit czy poddasze gotowe i w tedy od strony "dachu"
natrysk, aby potem nie ścinać pianki.
Ty chyba miałeś bardzo tanio piankę ? po coś ponad lekko 100 zł ?
Właśnie za często zapominam jak jest mentalność w sprawie paroizolacji u naszych "fachowców"
Plus robocizna ... już różowo nie jest, zadanie tylko dla orłów.
Chodzi o paroizolację.
Jak to działa ? znowu do okien odniesienie będzie.
Dziś okna 3 komory, szyba płytko, na uszczelce i w stronę szyby woda w dość hurtowych ilościach się skropliła.
To samo będzie z wełną ... znajdzie sobie lukę 1mm x 1000mm i mamy po tygodniu blisko litr wody.
http://ecovata16.ru/a106631-fiziches...lzovaniya.html wujek google pomoże przetłumaczyć 
Druga sprawa że trzeba trzymać w domu max 45 % wilgotności przy 20 st.
W tedy nie narażamy się na problemy przy fachowcach produkujących nie doróbki.

----------


## מרכבה

> A piana wyszła okazyjnie za ~66zł/m2 grubości 45-50cm więc nie było nad czym się zastanawiać.


 a Myślisz że nie brał bym ?
Oczywiście że bym brał  :smile:  
Ale jak mam płacić 4x tyle to już przestaje być wesołe i osobiście wolę się pomęczyć z klejeniem taśmami itp.
Ekofiber jest ciekawym materiałem, ponieważ do 20% masy jest wstanie związać wody.
Stąd 1 litr wody w takiej masie "papieru" ginie, a w igła wełny nic nie zginie, tylko 0,3 % co jest tzw "granicą błędu" pomiarowego.
Każda ilość kondensatu zostaje jako ten kondensat.
Przez co mnie już tylko może bawić to gadanie o oddychaniu. Szczególnie wełna i tynk .
Idealne połączenie to tak jak byś zrobił w garażu blaszanym łazienkę i czekał że nie będzie woda lała się po blasze ...
To właśnie dzieje się przy wełnie i trochę przy styropianie na elewacjach.
Bo oddycha ... no fajnie oddycha i zostawia nawet 9 -10 litrów wody w wełnie !! 
bo sobie ładny tynk zrobiliśmy o nawet 1000 x większym oporze niż wełna !
Natomiast sama wełna z siebie jako materiał może stać w wodzie mln lat i nic jej nie będzie- tyle że nie będzie izolować.
lub będzie izolować na poziomie wody .

----------


## Tomaszs131

> wyżej napisałeś że pianka jest bardziej skuteczna, ja tylko chcę wiedzieć w związku z tym o ile niższe będziesz płacić rachunki za CO, albo po ilu latach zwróci ci się inwestycja w drogą piankę


Nie licze na zwrot kosztu inwestycji w pianke,  tak samo jak nie licze by kiedykolwiek zwrocil mi sie koszt zakupu pompy ciepla czy samochodu. 
Nie wierze by ktos welna dobrze uszczelnil lukarny w moim domu. Po za tym pianke bede natryskiwal miedzy i na krokwie, a na strop jetkowy moze poloze styro.

----------


## Tomaszs131

> to przyklej styropian w lukarnach, a zaoszczędzoną kasę przeznacz na pompę ciepła


Nie chodzi tylko o lukarny. Nie przypilnowalem i rozmieszczenie krokwi mam prawie na styku ze scianami szczytowymi

----------


## מרכבה

Ja myślę że prowadzenie tych dysput schodzi na uczucia i przesądy widzi mi się, wydaje mi się ...wszędzie widzi mi się.
Pierwsze radzę odrobić lekturę z podstaw fizyki budowli - tj pustek powietrznych ich oporów cieplnych itp.
Potem opory przejmowania ciepła itp ... 
Wełniarze będą się rajcować oddychaniem, pianiarze super lambdą ... bo łatwo jest przypisać atrybuty lepszej pianki do gorszej ... szaraczek 
powie pianka to pianka.
To samo dzieje się z styropianem, oszukują na kg w m^3 itp ...
Czy ktoś wie po co styropian ma grafit ? 

Jak już jest lukarna zrobiona i nie przemyślane są etapy pod wełnę to fakt pianka będzie lepiej spisywać się tam .
Ponieważ w gąszczu drewna i załomów itp .. lepiej wypełni przestrzeń niż wełna, ale jak ktoś by był uparty i chciał to i wenę zrobi ok .

Zwłaszcza iż zobaczyłem jak wygląda zbrojenie schodów prostych w DB Kolegi Tomka 
to lepiej niech pianuje

----------


## Tomaszs131

> Jak już jest lukarna zrobiona i nie przemyślane są etapy pod wełnę to fakt pianka będzie lepiej spisywać się tam .
> Ponieważ w gąszczu drewna i załomów itp .. lepiej wypełni przestrzeń niż wełna, ale jak ktoś by był uparty i chciał to i wenę zrobi ok .


Wlasnie dlatego stawiam na piane. Bledow sie nie wystrzeglem i nie chce ich pomnazac.

----------


## מרכבה

*kszhu* na to pytanie jednoznacznie odpowiada test szczelności i wyliczyć też się da ile przy zakładanej nieszczelności będzie uciekać watów.
U mnie na każde 0,6 wymiany przypada 10 W/K dużo ? a 20 przy 1,2 wymiany dużo ? no dużo ponieważ to jest 50% strat przez przenikanie i 
legalnej wentylacji.

----------


## מרכבה

> A jak to chcesz założyć? Inwestor posiadający pianę będzie ją usuwał, żeby założyć do testów wełnę? Czy dogada się z wykonawcą na HIPOTETYCZNE wykonanie?


 nie trzeba tak robić.
Jak przeliczasz SCH-E to wyliczasz U z pianką, potem albo zakładasz wymianę powietrza dobierając z tabeli ... co jest albo zawyżone albo zaniżone lub zawyżone i wklepujesz w wzór. Ja nie stosuje programów tylko liczę "ręcznie" z arkusza to widzę co i jak.
Jak masz w ręku wynik n50 testu jest ok. 
Jak nie to możesz wstawić, jako i ja zrobiłem co będzie jak dom nie będzie miał zakładanej szczelności, jakie to będą straty.

I dwie drogi są do tego pierwsze założenie że będzie np 0,6 wymiany i potem postawić kropkę nad i.
Robiąc test szczelności.
Będzie suma Htr (przenikanie mostki itp) i Hve właśnie wentylacja i infiltracja przez nieszczelności.
I nie widzę innej drogi, jak robienie testu szczelności w czasie rzeczywistym, aż do wartości grubo poniżej 0,6.

Wiesz my tu dotykamy coraz trudniejszych spraw a kolega TB zrozumiał ? chyba co to jest współczynnik przenikania ciepła - potocznie U zwany.




> 10 wymian na godzinę to trzeba do bilansu CO dodać stratę wentylacyjną


I to będzie bardzo dużo  16 ,6 razy 10 W/K = 166 W/K *  delta t = 6,6 kW !!
gdzie przy 0,12 razem z powietrzem wentylowanym jest 15 W/K a cały dom 
traci Htr 44 i Hve 15 = 59 W/K co daje 2,8 kW przy minus 30 ! przy wymianie przez wentylację 120 m^3 /h. (mech) .
Teraz trzeba się tylko natrudzić aby ta wymiana była faktyczna, jeśli nie to odczyt z testu 
w komórkę excela i mamy nową wartość.
Szat darł nie będę.
Założona wymiana i przeliczenia są jak by na zachętę do starań o jak najlepszy wynik.
Pierwsza hala pasywna w polsce n50 = 0,12 wymiany tak że tego się trzymam jak się da.

A to czy wełna, liście, ptasie pióra itp .
To i tak finał musi być jeden.

----------


## מרכבה

Wiesz, zgadza się.
Zobacz tylko, od dawna jest beton i technika jego stosowania w przypadku domów.
I też jest do tej pory masa błędów cóż.
Widać że to kwestia pewnych standardów i reżimu technologicznego.

Jakoś uciekło, ja nie będę czekał na sam koniec budowy, to jest wliczone w koszt 
zrobienie urządzenia do testu n50 i na bieżąco sprawdzanie.

Tylko przeciętnemu inwestorowi zostanie? co zostanie ? 
Zostanie tylko wybór rozwiązań komercyjnych i drogich.
Sam test n50 to o ile pamiętam 2 kzł, mnie potrzeba czegoś za 500 zł i to do działań no stop .
Mam kolegę co mi w tym pomoże.
Ja znowu mu z budowlanki pomogę i tak pchnie się ten wóz.

----------


## מרכבה

> Przedmuchów w ociepleniu wełną, foliami itd. nie wyobrażam sobie szukać.


 eta pierwyj test zrobionyj będzie jeszcze przed folią.

----------


## mat3006

> eta pierwyj test zrobionyj będzie jeszcze przed folią.


  To ciekawe. Możesz rozwinąć ? Rozumiem, że masz na mysli brak folii paroizolacyjnej , przy izolacji z wełny, podczas testu szczelności ?
Czołgisto ( bez obrazy ) , prosiłem o wyjaśnienie jak chcesz zrealizować technicznie podciśnienie skierowane DO WNĘTRZA, w warstwie izolacji z wełny. Można prosić ?
 Przy okazji. Skoro wiadomo, że w szczelinie wentylacyjnej, zwłaszcza w przypadku domów o  ekspozycji wiatrowej, dodatkowo , zgodnie z zasadami wyposażonej w wyloty kalenicowe, mogą wystąpić intensywne przedmuchy to Twoim zdaniem jaki układ ciśnień wystąpi ? Zwłaszcza w rejonie połączeń zakładkowych membrany i jaki da to efekt ?

----------


## מרכבה

Chce zrobić test przed folią, aby z ciekawości zobaczyć odczyt.
Tak bez foli.



> o wyjaśnienie jak chcesz zrealizować technicznie podciśnienie skierowane DO WNĘTRZA, w warstwie izolacji z wełny. Można prosić ?


Od środka jest paroizolacja jako warstwa konieczna na parę wodną.
Potem izolacja z wełny i przez nią reku zaciąga powietrze. Powietrze jest zaciągane przez kratki wentylacyjne w dole elewacji.
Wpisz izolacja dynamiczna, zobaczysz ciekawe to jest.



> Przy okazji. Skoro wiadomo, że w szczelinie wentylacyjnej, zwłaszcza w przypadku domów o ekspozycji wiatrowej, dodatkowo , zgodnie z zasadami wyposażonej w wyloty kalenicowe, mogą wystąpić intensywne przedmuchy to Twoim zdaniem jaki układ ciśnień wystąpi ? Zwłaszcza w rejonie połączeń zakładkowych membrany i jaki da to efekt ?


Odpowiem tak, byłem nie raz nie dwa u siebie na strychu gdzie jest sitko jeśli chodzi o ruch powietrza nie było czuć wiatru, choć na zewnątrz bardzo mocno wiało. To z ogranoleptycznych obserwacji.
Ja piszę o wymuszonym przepływie powietrza zaciąganego przez reku dla ścisłości.
A wentylowana przestrzeń? norma mówi nie doliczać oporu przejmowania ciepła jeśli na 1mb jest więcej jak 15cm kw 
nie dolicza się poru pustki powietrznej. tyle z normy.
Teraz jak na przykładzie gołej blachy styk powietrza i blachy opór przejmowania ciepła Rse jest 0,04 m^2*K/W na przy prędkości wiatru 4m/s 
taki nie jest może super duży, ale pokazuje że nie ma tu czystego przewodzenia np metalu tylko jest ten opór cieplny.
Przez co stal nie hartuje się na powietrzu a w wodzie tak

http://www.paroc.pl/~/media/Files/Br...acades-PL.ashx

----------


## mat3006

> Chce zrobić test przed folią, aby z ciekawości zobaczyć odczyt.
> Tak bez foli.
> 
> Od środka jest paroizolacja jako warstwa konieczna na parę wodną.
> Potem izolacja z wełny i przez nią reku zaciąga powietrze. Powietrze jest zaciągane przez kratki wentylacyjne w dole elewacji.
> Wpisz izolacja dynamiczna, zobaczysz ciekawe to jest.
> 
> Odpowiem tak, byłem nie raz nie dwa u siebie na strychu gdzie jest sitko jeśli chodzi o ruch powietrza nie było czuć wiatru, choć na zewnątrz bardzo mocno wiało. To z ogranoleptycznych obserwacji.
> Ja piszę o wymuszonym przepływie powietrza zaciąganego przez reku dla ścisłości.
> ...


 Czyli, o ile dobrze zrozumiałem, do izolacji "wsysanie" jest zimne ( w przypadku zimy ), zewnętrzne powietrze ? Naprawdę uważasz to za wskazane ? Podstawowym założeniem skutecznej izolacji jest pozostawanie powietrza w warstwie izolacji w stanie jak najmniej dynamicznym. Wtedy, z pewnością, można mówić o wyeliminowaniu ( różnimy się mocno jeżeli chodzi o udział i wpływ konwekcji w izolacyjności przegrody z wełny, uważam że kondukcja w wełnie jest na trzecim miejscu ) konwekcji, swobodnej i wymuszonej.
Co do drugiej kwesti to sądzę, że nie zostałem zrozumiany. Jaki powstanie układ baryczny w wełnie mineralnej , zwłaszcza w strefie przylegania do membrany, kiedy szczeliną wentylacyjną wieje, po prostu, wiatr?

A wpływ małej nieszczelności od wewnątrz jest dramatyczny:

----------


## מרכבה

> Czyli, o ile dobrze zrozumiałem, do izolacji "wsysanie" jest zimne ( w przypadku zimy ) powietrze. Naprawdę uważasz to za wskazane ?


Z tego co wyczytałem jest to bardzo ciekawa metoda odzysku ciepła, traconego przez przegrodę.




> Jaki powstanie układ baryczny w wełnie mineralnej , zwłaszcza w strefie przylegania do membrany, kiedy szczeliną wentylacyjną wieje, po prostu, wiatr?


 to nadal gro strat będzie przez przewodzenie.
To co piszesz miało by miejsce jak przegrodą była by sama wełna, bez żadnej wiatroizolacji itp.
bez pokrycia dachowego itp.

http://web.byv.kth.se/bphys/reykjavik/pdf/art_080.pdf 
opór konwekcji jak by się kto pytał to jest właśnie ten opór przejmowania ciepłą wyrażony w watach na 1m^2 
czyli zewnętrzny opór 25 W/m^2*K i wewnętrzny  8 W/m^2*K jest .

A widzisz jedno jest od wiatru drugie jest o pary wodnej.
Niestety para wodna szkodzi też przy styropianie i piance.




> A wpływ małej nieszczelności od wewnątrz jest dramatyczny:
> Kliknij obrazek, aby uzyskać większą wersję
> 
> Nazwa:	Rysunek1.jpg
> Wyświetleń:	0
> Rozmiar:	85,7 KB
> ID:	228346


 ale tu dajesz dwa różne pojęcia.
Tu chodzi o dyfuzję pary wodnej i jest dziwnie naciągnięta ... 30 litrów ? grubo naciągane.

----------


## mat3006

> Z tego co wyczytałem jest to bardzo ciekawa metoda odzysku ciepła, traconego przez przegrodę.
> 
>  to nadal gro strat będzie przez przewodzenie.
> To co piszesz miało by miejsce jak przegrodą była by sama wełna, bez żadnej wiatroizolacji itp.
> bez pokrycia dachowego itp.


 Ciekawa może jest ale, jak dla mnie, sensu większego w niej nie ma. Jest to próba ratowania sensu stosowania izolacji w dużym stopniu przewiewnych, takich jak wełna. W podstawowym założeniu jest przyznanie wprost, że głowna strata wynika z migracji powietrza i dzięki karkołomnym metodom "zawrócenie" go i odzyskanie. To, że wprowadzamy do izolacji, w ten sposób zewnętrzne, mroźne powietrze, dodatkowo przesuwając miejscowo, do wewnątrz punkt rosy , nie zauważasz ? To nie lepiej, po prostu , zastosować izolację w której to zjawisko nie wystąpi ? Czyli np. piankę OK  :smile: 
 Co do szczelności wiatroizolacji w praktyce. Byłoby tak jak piszesz gdyby: membrana była odpowiednio wysokiej jakości ( widziałem niedawno membranę która się po prostu rozpadła na kłaczki ), styki brytów na *całej długości* zostałby sklejone, wysokiej jakości i trwałości, taśmą  dwustronną, nie zaistniałyby inne czynniki które ... co ja piszę, przecież ich nie ma ( kun, znaczy się nie ma  :smile:  ) a i tak , zwłaszcza w okolicach okien dachowych, trzonów wentylacyjnych i.t.p. wieje tak , ze można świeczkę zgasić.

----------


## mat3006

> Z tego co wyczytałem jest to bardzo ciekawa metoda odzysku ciepła, traconego przez przegrodę.
> 
>  to nadal gro strat będzie przez przewodzenie.
> To co piszesz miało by miejsce jak przegrodą była by sama wełna, bez żadnej wiatroizolacji itp.
> bez pokrycia dachowego itp.
> 
> http://web.byv.kth.se/bphys/reykjavik/pdf/art_080.pdf 
> opór konwekcji jak by się kto pytał to jest właśnie ten opór przejmowania ciepłą wyrażony w watach na 1m^2 
> czyli zewnętrzny opór 25 W/m^2*K i wewnętrzny  8 W/m^2*K jest .
> ...


  Co do pierwszego. Cały czas nie do końca się rozumiemy. Błędnie zakładasz, że wiatroizolacja stanowi ciągłą i szczelną a zarazem charakteryzującą się wymiernym oporem przejmowania, warstwę. Jej podstawowym założeniem technicznym jest dążenie do jak najmniejszego oporu dla powietrza i pary wodnej migrujących na zewnątrz. Nie piszmy o sprawach oczywistych.
 Co do drugiego to nie jest to moje opracowanie i wcale bym nie zakładał że jest naciągane. Ta wielkość jest możliwa, zależnie od obciążenia eksploatacyjnego. Wstawiłem dlatego, żeby uzmysłowić jak wielkie jest zagrożenie i potencjalne konsekwencje np. niechlujstwa lub niewiedzy wykonawców. Sam fakt braku doszczelnienia ( najlepiej dedykowanym kitem butylowym ) profilu UD przy ścianie może spowodować, porównywanej wielkości, mostek parowy.

----------


## מרכבה

> szczelną a zarazem charakteryzującą się wymiernym oporem przejmowania, warstwę


Podaję przykład ściana garażu ... 1mm blacha ... wedle tego co piszesz musiała by mieć 59 kW na 1m^2 .
A tak nie jest. ponieważ ten opór od zewnątrz przy 4m/s daje wartość 0,04 m^2*K/W co daje już U 25 W/m^2*K dodaj jeszcze 
opór przejmowania ciepła od środka i masz 5,9 wata ... stąd nie masz gorszych przegród niż właśnie 5,9 wata.
Stąd wiele okien miało jedną szybę.
Piszę o warstewce powietrza która jest przy każdym materiale jaki stawia opór. gdzie nie masz nawet kszty osłony czy zabezpieczenia.
A jednak tak owa warstewka jest.
Stąd jak stoisz w korku temperatura rośnie.
Warstewka jest tak skuteczna iż możesz czekać na schłodzenie potrawy na parapecie 10 min i tak w język się po parzysz.
Co innego jest podnoszenie i przelewanie łyżeczką z jednoczesnym dmuchaniem i tak proces nie zachodzi natychmiast.
Stąd hartuje się wodą, nie powietrzem.
Przy 10m/s masz jeszcze 0,02 m^2K/W oporu przez co nie masz do czynienia z czystym przewodzeniem.

Oczywiście to co tyczy się pary wodnej to jest w pełni uzasadnione.
I niestety to jest główny problem wełny.
Tego bym się bał. O czym pisałem nie raz fanatykom oddychania.

http://www.fsec.ucf.edu/en/consumer/...moldgrowth.htm trzeba patrzeć na jednostki, bo jest błąd oczywisty.
Różnica stężeń pary wodnej jest w dużo wyższych jednostkach bo w hPa .
http://siwinska.zut.edu.pl/fileadmin..._powietrzu.pdf i nie jest jakaś mała wartość .
A zaciskaczem gardła na parę będzie i jest temperatura.
Stąd wielu uważa iż puszczenie pary wodnej na oślep, ponieważ i tak nie uda się zrobić dobrze paroizolacji, jest błędem brzemiennym w skutkach.
Ona(ta) para wodna pójdzie tam gdzie jej nie będzie widać i zrobi kuku.
I tu nie ma się co spierać.
Dobrze iż podałeś przykład z testem skrzynkowym w obliczu wiatru i dużego przepływu powietrza.

----------


## מרכבה

> Wełna mineralna luzem                         40-80 gestość
>  - w ścianach                                          0,043      0,05     0,048 lambdy 
>  - na stropie poddasza                                 0,052      0,052    0,048


Dobrze że Kolega Mat zapodał obrazek z Szwecji- brakuje tylko jak gęsta była wełna.
Plus że jeszcze to była sama wełna bez wiatroizolacji.
I przy ruchu powietrza 10m/s nad wełną lambda wzrasta z 0,04 na 0,05 .. tyle .

----------


## mat3006

> Dobrze że Kolega Mat zapodał obrazek z Szwecji- brakuje tylko jak gęsta była wełna.
> Plus że jeszcze to była sama wełna bez wiatroizolacji.
> I przy ruchu powietrza 10m/s nad wełną lambda wzrasta z 0,04 na 0,05 .. tyle .


Przypominam, ze jest to schemat metody laboratoryjnej. Rzeczywistość ( jak i w badaniu lambdy vs. real ) jest z reguły, gorsza.
  Największe straty powstaną po stronie zawietrznej budynku. Przepływ pomiędzy pokryciem a membraną powoduje powstanie podciśnienia skierowanego od wnętrza które będzie "wysysało" ciepłe powietrze z wełny i wywiewało je na zewnątrz. Membrana, zależnie od jakości oraz dokładności wykonania może ograniczyć to zjawisko ale go nie wyeliminuje. Intensywność będzie znacznie wyższa po stronie zawietrznej budynku, gdzie powstanie dodatkowe, znaczne podciśnienie wynikające z aerodynamiki całego budynku, znacznie zwiększające prędkość przepływu powietrza szczeliną wentylacyjną.
  Ciekawe czy mieszkańcy Pomorza czy Pogórza ( np. rejon przełęczy dukielskiej ) również uważają, że zdarza się to 3 razy w sezonie grzewczym?

----------


## מרכבה

Ale to jest dobra metoda, właśnie pokazuje gołą wełnę bez osłony z ruchem powietrza po obu stronach.
Pod dachem nie będzie w szczelinie 2cm takich wiatrów.
Zaraz pójdę na strych i wyczuję ruchy, bo wieje na zewnątrz głowę urywa...
Byłem zobaczyłem wiatr tylko liże pokrycie dachowe od zewnątrz pod blachą, choć nie szczelną cisza.
Tak musiało by być pokrycie z wełny niczym nie przykrytej.

----------


## מרכבה

Mat'owi dzięki wielkie za uświadomienie problemu, dzięki temu potwierdziłem to co czułem czyli zabezpieczyć wełnę trzeba i owszem.
Wiatroizolację,  pustkę słabo wentylowaną itp . i można spać spokojnie.

tak jak Kszhu zrobił iż wyszło mu w przeliczeniu z 120 zł za kubik pianki jest git robię pianką.
Ale za 400 zł za 1m3 to musiała by mieć właściwości bliskie areogeolwi.
Lub wstawić i opianować EPS'a grafitowego.

Zakładając wykonanie wełną, trzeba dobrze to rozplanować, a nie ura ura ura i robimy.
O czym pisałem w domach z bala .
Tam zupełna bez troska i pełen luzik, a co tam szczelina itp .
Co tam ? puki kolega nie dał foli w kuchni to nie wiedział że dom z bala obity pionowym sidingiem czy jak tam ... jednak puszcza wiatr, mówi iż jak folia była założona i wiał wiatr ...
taki jak dziś ..i też był to grudzień. Mówił iż folię ładnie wybrzuszało ...
Dodał 2x 5cm wełny i zakrył wiatroizolacją i spokój.
Z najzimniejszego pomieszczenia w domu, kuchnia jest najcieplejsza.

I jak Kolega Mat spotyka takich oportunistów którzy machają ręką a co tam ... to nie dziwie się iż taką miarką mierzy.
Jestem świadomy tego że wełna sama z siebie nie jest idealnie szczelna.
Mam "kurtkę" ciężko to nazwać kurtką, ale materiał jest paro przepuszczalny a wiatroizolacyjny ... jest cieniutka jak chińskie prześcieradło ale swoją rolę spełnia 
I nieszczelny wełniany sweter nagle na wietrze robi się pierońsko ciepły
Oto właśnie chodzi... komuś by się wydawało co tam kawałek szmaty ...
przy -25 i 80 km/h jest naprawdę zimno proszę mi wierzyć ... 
a nie ma szans aby to poczuć w tej kórtce

----------


## compi

> Ale to jest dobra metoda, właśnie pokazuje gołą wełnę bez osłony z ruchem powietrza po obu stronach.
> Pod dachem nie będzie w szczelinie 2cm takich wiatrów.
> Zaraz pójdę na strych i wyczuję ruchy, bo wieje na zewnątrz głowę urywa...
> Byłem zobaczyłem wiatr tylko liże pokrycie dachowe od zewnątrz pod blachą, choć nie szczelną cisza.
> Tak musiało by być pokrycie z wełny niczym nie przykrytej.


Masz rację. Nie mam podbitki, w kalenicy zrobione daszki wywietrzakowe, powinien więc być huragan na nieużytkowym poddaszu.  A tu cisza : ).

----------


## mat3006

Jeżeli wełnę pozbawi się ( lub ograniczy ) wentylacji ponad membraną to mamy przyrostowy poziom zawilgocenia w przeciągu kilku lat. Jak się nie obrócić d..a z tyłu. Jeżeli w ogóle mamy dać jej szansę na osuszanie musi mieć cyrkulację nad sobą i to "bez udawania".
   Próba obrazowania do sweterka średnio udana. Sweterek Ci przeschnie pod pachami i na plecach, jak zdejmiesz wiatróweczkę po powrocie do domu, wełenka zamknięta "prawie-kondonkiem", i na zawsze, nie ma szans. Też mam kurteczkę i to z niezłej membrany ( eVent ) ale jak zdejmę to od lewej strony jest zawsze zawilgocona a po wejściu do pomieszczeń mocno paruje z polarka.  Sądzę, że analogie odzieżowe są zwodnicze i nie zawsze je tak samo odbierzemy.
Może rozwiązaniem byłby jakiś układ aktywnie wentylująco-suszący, uruchamiany wtedy kiedy nie będzie się to wiązało z wprowadzaniem do izolacji zimnego powietrza ale sądzę że koszt takiego rozwiązania byłby znacznie większy niż różnica między między wełną a pianką.
"Przypowieść" o koledze który na jednym pomieszczeniu zastosował dodatkową izolację, osłoniętą membraną i ( o dziwo ! ), zrobiło się tam cieplej nadaje się do wysłania do "Pani domu"  :smile:  Pianka zrealizuje to bez membrany. Ze względu na przygniatającą różnicę w oporze powietrznym.

----------


## מרכבה

To nie ma znaczenia, ponieważ para wodna wychodzi przez wełnę i idzie w świat i nie potrzeba tam jakiś cudownych przedmuchów.
Bardziej chodzi o zabezpieczenie od przecieków z pokrycia dachowego.
Ale nie widziałem aby był śnieg czy woda, na membranie w dachu, dach mam bez izolacji.
Tak że pudło



> Może rozwiązaniem byłby jakiś układ aktywnie wentylująco-suszący, uruchamiany wtedy kiedy nie będzie się to wiązało z wprowadzaniem do izolacji zimnego powietrza ale sądzę że koszt takiego rozwiązania byłby znacznie większy niż różnica między między wełną a pianką.


 Nie reku i dwie kratki przegrodzie 
https://www.google.pl/search?q=dynam...ell=1&tbm=isch dosyć rozwinięty jak widzę temat .

http://www.paroc.pl/~/media/Files/Br...acades-PL.ashx tu jest dość rozpisany problem szczelności

http://ecobrooklyn.com/filling-void-weather-barriers-2/ tak widzę uszczelnianie domu.
Możemy rozmawiać o piance przy cenie 150 zł za m^3  :smile: 

http://www.greenspec.co.uk/airtightness-membranes.php no 800 gram wody  :smile:  ładnie coś dla fanatyków oddychania  :big grin:

----------


## zbiq

Witam, 

czy przy natrysku piany należy zastosować folię pod KG ?

----------


## BCS

Co do piany, to chciałbym przestrzec przed licznymi "młodymi" wykonawcami,  jakość na-tryśnięcia i użyty materiał, są bardzo ważne, sama moda na pianę nie wystarczy, to musi być jeszcze dobrze zrobione, widziałem już parę poddaszy ....uuu....żal, nie wiadomo co z tym zrobić, nierówno (gęstość grubość), a to stopki krokwi nie docieplone, firma przyszła trysnęła??? -chyba tylko kasę, jakieś warunki odbioru powinny być na to stworzone, a nie żółte poddasze i płacimy.

----------


## pancio11

Panowie, Panie - krótko : Czym ocieplić poddasze. Domek energooszczędny, reku, pompa pow, styro 20cm grafit. Dach ok 160m2, krokwie 18cm. 15cm pomiędzy krokwie, druga warstwa 10cm? Isover 0,33 czy Ursa 0,22. Cena podobna - ok 7000zł za wełnę. Pianka ok 70zł/m2.
Wełna czy pianka?

----------


## pancio11

No racja, myslałem że pianka ma trochę lepsze własciwości....

----------


## herakles

Z tym U to bzdura:
http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/We%C5%82na_mineralna

Poza tym nie samym U wełna żyje.
Chuchacie? Chuchnijcie na zimną szybę w aucie tak z dziesięć razy. Zimą w waszym domu ciepłe powietrze będzie pchało jak jasna cholera do góry żeby się wydostać z domu. To powietrze zachuchane jak diabeł. Jeden mały błąd w układaniu izolacji i całe to chuchanie wykropli się w waszej wełnie tak jak na tej zimnej szybie w samochodzie. A tedy nie macie już U wełny tylko U mokrej wełny, które jest bliższe temu co ma beton niż wełna. Jeśli sami jesteście w stanie dopilnować idealnego położenia każdej warstwy od samej wełny po płytę GK, to może warto jeszcze raz się zastanowić.

----------


## compi

Ja bym pochuchał na tę wełnę przez płytę g-k i folię, hehe. Ciekawe co się wtedy w wełnie tam wykropli?

----------


## Piotrsaint

Czytam ten temat bo jestem na etapie planowania ocieplenia. Myślałem nad pianą ale nie widzę już argumentów za nią. 
Dom jaki budujemy do Benedykt II, wełną będziemy ocieplać dach do szczytu i sam sufit. 
Może się mylę ale przewaga piany jest tylko wtedy gdy spierdzielona zostanie robota wełną? 
Dach jest odeskowany i opapowany pokryty karpiówką. 
Nie chodzi mi o oszczędzanie na ociepleniu ale wywalać w błoto też nie chcę. Co do piany niedaleko mnie jest przedstawiciel pgin ale jeszcze się nie umawiałem.
Proszę o doradę czy robić30cm wełny 0,34 czy z 20cm pianki.

----------


## pancio11

Ja już też zgłupiałem  :sad:     Nie wiem co lepsze chciałbym kupić wełnę o najlepszej lambdzie

----------


## adam_mk

Najlepszą lambdę ma wełna u sprzedawcy. Na regale magazynowym.
Potem, jak tu pisali, wcale tak być już nie musi...
Bo?
Bo lambda nie jest do niej przylepiona na stałe!
Z najlepszej wełny można zrobić najgorszą termoizolację, jak się ktoś nieco "postara".

Weź kawałek takiej wełny.
Zanurz w jakim wiaderku z wodą.
Wyjmij, obejrzyj a POTEM zachwalaj jej lambdę, co BYŁA 0,00nic lub 0,000nic...

Adam M.

----------


## compi

Pianka też podobno inna za każdym razem, w zależności czy to zimno, mokro, czy poniedziałek i majster kontaktuje dozując składniki. Na pewno z fabryki to pianka nie wyjeżdża. Wełnę ursy 0,35 miałem ostatnio w ręce. Z kilku różnych paczek różne kawałki. Można było stwierdzić różnice w sztywności, kolorze etc. Jak to się do jej lambdy miało nie wiem : ).

----------


## rafał2011

> Ja już też zgłupiałem     Nie wiem co lepsze chciałbym kupić wełnę o najlepszej lambdzie


Lambda nie zawsze idzie w parze z jakością wełny.

----------


## herakles

> Ja bym pochuchał na tę wełnę przez płytę g-k i folię, hehe. Ciekawe co się wtedy w wełnie tam wykropli?


Sam ją położysz? Dokładnie? Nie podziurawisz folii? Tak? To będzie dobrze! Ale jak Ci majster przedziurawi folie, to Ci o tym nie powie, bo co mu każesz za zniszczoną folię zapłacić, no i wtedy chuchasz! O tym piszę!!! Piana jest szczelna, problemu nie ma.

----------


## compi

> Sam ją położysz? Dokładnie? Nie podziurawisz folii? Tak? To będzie dobrze! Ale jak Ci majster przedziurawi folie, to Ci o tym nie powie, bo co mu każesz za zniszczoną folię zapłacić, no i wtedy chuchasz! O tym piszę!!! Piana jest szczelna, problemu nie ma.


Załóżmy, że podziurawi folię wkrętami. To co wtedy. Ta para będzie się w tym miejscu kumulowała, pędziła w tym jednym kierunku i krzyczała Urraaaa!!!!!? Musiałby tę folię chyba poszatkować, niedołożyć, nieposklejać.... Taka sama fuszerka i efekty jak odspojona piana od pracujących krokwi.

----------


## compi

Kszhu, nie wiesz jaką wilgotność ma więźba u potencjalnego klienta bo jej nie mierzysz jako potencjalny wykonawca : ). Tak się to chyba odbywa w realu.

----------


## pancio11

20 cm pianki - 0,19   koszt ok 13k

----------


## Piotrsaint

Wg strony: http://www.purterm.pl/piana_poliuretanowa.html piana także traci swoje właściwości z biegiem lat po 20 latach ok 30%, pomimo, że system ten jest wychwalany. Po co wkładać wełnę do wiadra z wodą? Dom to nie wiadro z wodą, zresztą piana o-k to także jakaś forma gąbki więc ciekawi mnie jak się zachowają deski na dachu po latach. Ja mam dylemat gdyż niby piankę można dać cieńszą niż wełnę (wg parametrów wcale nie) ale najważniejsze ma się jednolitą strukturę. Co prawda mostek na krokwiach i tak jest (2 czy 3cm piany mało daje) ale przy wełnie będzie chyba podobnie.
Wełnę mogę położyć sam wtedy będę wiedział czy spierdzieliłem czy nie, przy pianie to już zostanie mi tylko wiara.

----------


## herakles

dlatego dach spadzisty to poraszka.

----------


## pancio11

pianka przy 20cm to  U=0,19W/m2*K
Pianka otwarto komorowa nie wypycha membrany paro przepuszczalnej gdyż rośnie w kierunku tryskającego, dlatego też szczelina dylatacyjna pozostaje nienaruszona.

Czyli wartość U to jest inna wartość niż lambda?
Przy wełnie np Ursa Platinum DF 32 1 warstwa 15cm + druga 15cm = 0,12 W/mk
Czyli na mój rozum wełna ma lepsze właściwości?

----------


## miloszenko

Kszhu, nie moze byc ponad 100% marzy, nawet 100% nie moze byc, moze byc narzut jak juz, co nie zmienia faktu, ze ten rynek juz pare latek ma, a skoro welna i styro nie drozeja to piana albo potanieje albo pozostanie rarytasem...

----------


## מרכבה

jeśli nawet lambda będzie skakać od 0,035 - do 0,05 to przy 50cm wynik nie będzie straszny.
Nie wiem taka jakaś dramaturgia.
lambda do 0,06 jest przypisana materiałom izolacyjnym.
Nadłożyć można grubością

----------


## compi

> ......bo przekręcenie tych parametrów diametralnie zmienia to co wylatuje z węza


A jako że laboratorium ze sobą nikt nie wozi i nie mierzy większości z tych parametrów więc pianę pryska się na oko. Jak coś nie klei, odpada, nie rośnie.... podkręcamy kurek : ).

----------


## stam222

> Nie tak. Zakres parametrów pracy jest tak szeroki, że naprawdę trzeba się bardzo starać, żeby efekt końcowy był zły.
> 
> A i w 50cm wełny można zrobić nieszczelności pomiędzy płytami, nie mówiąc o tym, że takich płyt nie sposób w gmatwaninie stropu podwieszanego ułożyć. Nasyp takiej ilości wełny na strop GK to ryzyko oberwania. Dziękuję bardzo.


O i tutaj kszhu widzę elementarny brak wiedzy.
Bo czy to piana, czy wełna do wykończenia należny użyć stelaża pod KG

----------


## stam222

Swoją drogą przebrnąłem przez cały temat, choć ostatnie naście stron to jak zwykle paplanina i wykłócanie się o wyższości świąt takich to a takich...
Temat rozpoczął się dobrze i podejmowane były działania, które przedstawiały "za i przeciw" W pierwotnej wersji była mowa o piance OK między krokwie a na to 2-ga warstwa piany ZK. Jakoś ten projekt ucichł a zastanawia mnie dlaczego bo wydawałoby się, ze to całkiem dobre rozwiązanie może być. Piszę o tym bo całkiem przypadkowo natknąłem się na reklamę płyt K-12 właśnie do pod krokwiowego ocieplania poddaszy. I jeżeli ktoś nie dysponuje z jakiś powodów dostateczną ilością miejsca na grubą warstwę waty/wełny to to rozwiązanie wydaje się być dobrym (oczywiście bardzo drogim) ale jest to wyjście.
Ale gdyby zastosować takie płyty K-12 to w jaki sposób położyć na to wykończenie z GK??? Robił ktoś takie coś?
pzdr.

----------


## stam222

Ja oczywiście mam miejsce ale jakiś czas temu rozważałem opcję pianki (teraz już na 99,9% nie) ale czysto teoretycznie pytam bo wszystkim nam zależy na tym aby izolować dobrze a co za tym idzie płacić mniej za rachunki. Oczywiście nie sztuką jest wywalić 14k na coś co tylko będzie wyglądało lepiej a parametrami równa się z izolacją za 4k.
Zastanawia mnie jeszcze jedna rzecz, której  próby wyjaśnienia już były wprawdzie podjęte ale samo wyjaśnienie jakoś tak mało przekonywujące. Chodzi mianowicie o tę nieszczęsną szczelinę wentylacyjną gdzie w przypadku wełny musi być zastosowana a już w przypadku pianki OK nie? Dlaczego się jej nie stosuje w tym drugim przypadku?
No i ciągle chciałbym się dowiedzieć dlaczego 2-ga warstwa wykonana czy to z płyt czy metodą natrysku a zrobiona z piany ZK nie nadaje się czy też nie stosuje się na poddaszach?
Otwarte również zostaje pytanie jak zamontować płyty KG w przypadku zastosowania płyt K-12 ?
Pzdr.

----------


## stam222

> Pod ciężki materiał tak choć robią bez ale pod pianę nie potrzebny bo nośność standardowego to 5kg/m2 a gęstość piany o-k to ~10kg/m3.


Czyli zakładasz, ze na pianę można by bezpośrednio przykleić płyty GK?
Teoretycznie można ale co do jakości prostych powierzchni to już raczej taki pewien bym nie był.

----------


## mazurekandrzej33

Czyli zdecydowanie pianka :yes:  25 cm pianki za 79zł/m2 żadna wełna nie ma do niej szans :tongue:

----------


## plusfoto

W tej cenie to nawet wełny nie znajdziesz. No chyba że jakieś zmiotki. :big tongue:

----------


## mazurekandrzej33

Pan przyjechał na miejsce,policzył metry,według moich obliczeń wchodziło oczywiście więcej m2 pan policzył sporo mniej i wyszło mu 100m2 ocieplenia,za wszystko zapłacę 7900zł przy  25cm grubości. Oczywiście otrzymałem umowę a po wykonaniu dostanę rachunek :big tongue: 
Myślę że nie warto biegać ze sznurkami w atmosferze latających włókien wełny,licząc optymalnie mam ocieplenie z robocizną zostaje tylko ruszt folia i gk.
Myślę że jeśli pogoda pozwoli to za jakieś dwa tygodnie będzie cieplej na poddaszu.

----------


## plusfoto

> Pan przyjechał na miejsce,policzył metry,według moich obliczeń wchodziło oczywiście więcej m2 pan policzył sporo mniej i wyszło mu 100m2 ocieplenia,za wszystko zapłacę 7900zł przy  25cm grubości. Oczywiście otrzymałem umowę a po wykonaniu dostanę rachunek
> Myślę że nie warto biegać ze sznurkami w atmosferze latających włókien wełny,licząc optymalnie mam ocieplenie z robocizną zostaje tylko ruszt folia i gk.
> Myślę że jeśli pogoda pozwoli to za jakieś dwa tygodnie będzie cieplej na poddaszu.


Kolego pomiędzy 7,90 a 79 za m2 to spora różnica a z tego co napisałeś wynika że pianka jest praktycznie w cenie piany bo u ciebie m2 wełny o grubości 1cm kosztuje 3,16. :roll eyes:

----------


## herakles

Bardzo kiepsko podchodzicie do tematu ocieplenia. W ogóle nie macie żadnej koncepcji, tego jak to ocieplenie ma działać, tylko porównujecie U jakieś lambdy do ceny. To jest złe podejście. Najpierw musi narodzić się koncepcja, JAK ma zadziałać nasze ocieplenie. Jak już sobie wszystko w głowie poukładamy to różnica w cenie jaka jest pomiędzy dwoma materiałami, nie zagra roli. Przecież budujecie dom za setki tysięcy. To co oszczędzicie tysiąc na jednym z najistotniejszych elementów budowli?

----------


## BCS

> .... m2 pan policzył sporo mniej i wyszło mu 100m2 ocieplenia,za wszystko zapłacę 7900zł przy  25cm grubości. Oczywiście otrzymałem umowę a .....


A umowę masz z m2 czy od całości, jak od całości, to czy nie ma zapisu, że policzył 100m2

----------


## mazurekandrzej33

mpoplaw widzę że doktora masz z matemy,ruszt i folię dajesz czy masz piankę czy masz wełnę czy masz onduterm czy inne coś więc tego nie liczysz do kosztu pianki bo czy pianka czy wełna to tyle samo kosztuje i folia i ruszt.Musisz doliczyć koszt robocizny jeśli decydujesz się na wełnę a w przypadku pianki kosztu roboty nie musisz doliczać bo jest w cenie,każdy metr wełny to dodatkowo kasa za robociznę,sam nie będę tego układał więc prosty rachunek. Na umowie jest cała kwota więc nie interesuje mnie ile jest za metr,skoro jest 100m2 i ma być 25 cm pianki. Umowę mam od całości mojego poddasza i nie ma zapisu o metrach.
Koszt zakupu samej wełny przy grubości 25 cm to blisko 25zł cena marketowa wełny słabej jakości a gdzie koszt robocizny? wykonawca chce 30zł za m2 to mamy już 55,jak wiadomo jakość usług budowlanych w naszym kraju jest jaka jest więc nie ma co dziadować i sprawa jest prosta.

----------


## mazurekandrzej33

> Bardzo kiepsko podchodzicie do tematu ocieplenia. W ogóle nie macie żadnej koncepcji, tego jak to ocieplenie ma działać, tylko porównujecie U jakieś lambdy do ceny. To jest złe podejście. Najpierw musi narodzić się koncepcja, JAK ma zadziałać nasze ocieplenie. Jak już sobie wszystko w głowie poukładamy to różnica w cenie jaka jest pomiędzy dwoma materiałami, nie zagra roli. Przecież budujecie dom za setki tysięcy. To co oszczędzicie tysiąc na jednym z najistotniejszych elementów budowli?


Co masz na myśli?rozumiem ze  nie ma co się czaić i  brać piankę?
Mam  jakieś doświadczenia z wełną która po dosłownie kilku latach klapła pod deskami jak żaba pod kołem auta,nikt pod gk nie zagląda więc nie wie co tam jest,ja miałem okazję widzieć i nikt do żadnej wełny mnie nie przekona.Fajnie to wygląda jak po rozwinięciu balota wełna rośnie,niestety klapnie i to szybko.Mam pokryty dach na warsztacie płytą warstwową 10cm pianki między blachami,po wymianie pokrycia składającego się z klapniętej wełny desek i papy piec okazał się zbyt wydajny,nie wiem ile było tej wełny ale krokwie miały 20cm,a sufit z płyt blaszanych był 10 cm niżej,jak padał śnieg to rynny były pełne wody a dach ciągle czarny,teraz jest tak że zalega na dachu co jest dowodem na to że pianka działa.

----------


## compi

> .....Koszt zakupu samej wełny przy grubości 25 cm to blisko 25zł cena marketowa wełny słabej jakości a gdzie koszt robocizny? wykonawca chce 30zł za m2 to mamy już 55,jak wiadomo jakość usług budowlanych w naszym kraju jest jaka jest więc nie ma co dziadować i sprawa jest prosta.


30 + 25 =   55
30 + 79 = 109
               ---------
               -  54 x 100m2 = 5400 różnicy

Na dziada faktycznie nie trafiło, hehe.

----------


## mazurekandrzej33

Ciekawe wyliczenie 30 + 25 =to robota za ułożenie wełny 30zł + wełna 25zł
dalej 30+79 =30 to za co za bo 79 to pianka.......jak to policzyłeś?

----------


## plusfoto

mazurek tutaj każdy układa wełnę sam a jak bierze firmę do tego to robią to za 5 zeta lub za piwo. :wink:  A te 3 dychy to za stelaż

----------


## mazurekandrzej33

Wiesz wiele można zrobić samemu,ale jak pisałem wcześniej nie bardzo tęsknię za tą atmosferą latających cząsteczek wełny,podeślij mi kogoś za 5 złociszy od metra wełny to chętnie zatrudnię,ruszt i kg zrobię sam.

----------


## compi

Komfort kosztuje w takim razie. Widzę że nie ma o czym dyskutować jeśli wyliczasz 30zł za ułożenie m2 wełny. W moim regionie za porządne ułożenie wełny, wykonanie stelaża, przykręcenie płyt i łączenie taśmą biorą teraz 60zł. Wełna w tym to jakieś 10zł/m2. Okna w połaci oddzielnie płatne za obróbkę stelażem i płytą, podobnie jak wole oka lub lukarny. Policz różnicę na nowo. Mi wychodzi spora kwota, po którą nawet przy latających cząsteczkach warto się schylić.

----------


## mazurekandrzej33

No tak,każdy ma swoje zdanie i każdy ma rację,każdy ma do niego prawo i każdy uczył się tej samej matematyki jednak doświadczenie jest bezcenne a jakość usług tragiczna,lepiej wydać więcej i raz,niż mniej i za jakiś czas znowu. :yes:

----------


## plusfoto

> Wełna w tym to jakieś 10zł/m2.


Mówisz o zmiotkach? Bo w miarę porządną o grubości 25cm to nie mniej jak 25 za m2

----------


## herakles

> Co masz na myśli?rozumiem ze  nie ma co się czaić i  brać piankę?
> Mam  jakieś doświadczenia z wełną która po dosłownie kilku latach klapła pod deskami jak żaba pod kołem auta,nikt pod gk nie zagląda więc nie wie co tam jest,ja miałem okazję widzieć i nikt do żadnej wełny mnie nie przekona.Fajnie to wygląda jak po rozwinięciu balota wełna rośnie,niestety klapnie i to szybko.Mam pokryty dach na warsztacie płytą warstwową 10cm pianki między blachami,po wymianie pokrycia składającego się z klapniętej wełny desek i papy piec okazał się zbyt wydajny,nie wiem ile było tej wełny ale krokwie miały 20cm,a sufit z płyt blaszanych był 10 cm niżej,jak padał śnieg to rynny były pełne wody a dach ciągle czarny,teraz jest tak że zalega na dachu co jest dowodem na to że pianka działa.


Niekoniecznie pianka i tylko pianka. Wełna też jest spoko, jak się wie jak ją położyć i robi to samemu bardzo dokładnie. Wtedy nawet jest tańsza(nie licząc własnej pracy). Masz jakieś zdjęcia tej klapniętej wełny? Nie było tam grzyba?

Mam jeszcze ciekawostkę. Szukałem jakiś informacji na temat wełny. Często szukam po obrazkach, no i najlepsze jest to, że wszystkie obrazki na temat wełny wyglądają tak samo. Na czyściutkim poddaszu gdzie świeżusieńkie krokwie czyściutkie że hej stoi pan w piknie wypranym stroju roboczym, wygląda prawie jak na wesele, no i ten pan układa tę wełenkę.

----------


## compi

> Mówisz o zmiotkach? Bo w miarę porządną o grubości 25cm to nie mniej jak 25 za m2


To cena ułożenia dwóch warstw. Materiał klienta.

----------


## mazurekandrzej33

mpoplaw zaparz sobie meliski  chłopie  bo widzę że zbyt emocjonalnie podchodzisz do sprawy. Każda sugestia i każdy argument jest dla mnie bardzo cenny,forum jest właśnie po to zeby wyprowadzać ludzi z błędu,każdy ma jakieś doświadczenia i warto z tego doświadczenia skorzystać.Ja nie mam zamiaru nikogo do mojego zdania na siłę przekonywać,nie przekona mni tym bardziej nachalna sugestia którą tu uprawiasz drogi kolego. Nie muszę wprowadzać się do nowego domu za tydzień bo mam gdzie mieszkać więc nie muszę tej pianki w mrozie nakładać,a może zamiast  25 cm pianki zastosuje 40cm wełny....wszystko jeszcze jest możliwe.Nie wspominałem o sądowym rozstrzyganiu,bynajmniej nie o mnie chodziło tylko o innych niezadowolonych klientów,ja mam w d..tego pajaca i mogę mu jedynie kopa zasadzić sądu nie będę fatygował.
kszhu jakoś potrafi czytać ze zrozumieniem,dach na warsztacie wymieniałem trzy lata temu,niestety nie robiłem fotek ale nie było pleśni ani wełna nie była mokra. spokojnie panowie nie agresywnie jakoś to ocieplimy

----------


## compi

Jeśli 15 stopni to optymalna temperatura do aplikacji pianki, to zbyt dużo czasu w skali roku nie ma na decyzję. Chyba następny plus wełny.

----------


## plusfoto

> LOL, nie wyszło ci prostowanie poglądów w wątku wełna kontra pianka, to próbujesz tutaj bo łatwiej ??
> 
> nie żebym był prorokiem ale tego nie udowodnisz nawet w wątku o kotłach


Wyszło, wyszło bo nagle się okazuje że nie 100% a 35% - 40%. I to biorąc pod uwagę tylko samo ułożenie wełny wraz z materiałem i sam natrysk. Bo jak weźmiemy pod uwagę całą zabudowę to ta proporcja będzie jeszcze mniejsza.

----------


## plusfoto

Jak sam zauważyłeś diabeł tkwi w szczegółach. Zadałem tam pytanie czy ktoś to zrobi za dychę zgłosił się jeden ale po informacji o dokumenty trochę zmiękł a to że grzybki trzeba jeszcze, a to że trzeba rozpatrywać całość i.t.d. Ktoś zasugerował że jak zapłacę dniówkę tysiak to tak. Oceniam że u mnie 2-3 dni to potrwa więc 3K sama robota do tego wełna około 4,5 - 5K zależy od odpadów. Razem masz 7,5 - 8K jest u mnie około 120m2. A teraz pianka 25 cm. licząc po 100 za m2 to masz 12K.  No więc niech będzie że jest 50% drożej a nie 35-40% ale do 100% to dużo brakuje. Nie neguję że jest drożej bo jest. Ale to jest praktycznie jedyny argument za wełną i nie ukrywam że dla niektórych decydujący. I przypominam mówimy o pianie *OK* i wełnie nie z tej najniższej pułki tylko tej średniej wyższej. Nie brałem pod uwagę płyt bo wtedy pewnie bym dociągnął do tej różnicy 35-40%

----------


## herakles

500zł dniówki? No chyba że jeździcie najnowszym maybachem, to wam tak proponują. Pożądni budowlańcy się z fachu wycofują i szukają innych zajęć bo nie idzie wyżyć a wy liczycie 500zł dniówki?

----------


## compi

Tam nie chodziło o spory dojazd przypadkiem i fakturę na końcu? Takie małe niedomówienie, a jak wiele zmienia.

----------


## _Chloe_

Witajcie, mam nadzieję, że nie nakrzyczycie na mnie, że nie przeczytałam kilkudziesięciu stron wątku (choć kilkanaście się dało) i pomożecie, podpowiecie, rozwiejecie wątpliwości.
Od początku budowy chciałam ocieplać poddasze pianą- brak mostków termicznych, cieńsza warstwa niż wełna. Ostatnio zaczęłam szukać wykonawcy i pojawił się pierwszy dylemat - piana otwartokomórkowa, czy zamkniętokomórkowa? Nie mam pełnego deskowania - pod dachówką mam folię paroprzepuszczalną. 
Kolejny "problem" to wentylacja poddasza - kierownik budowy jest z tych, którzy pilnują, żeby wszystko dobrze się wentylowało, w całej ogrzewanej części domu jest wentylacja mechaniczna - na poddaszu nieużytkowym miała być wentylacja naturalna - pomiędzy folią a ociepleniem pustka powietrzna. Jeśli chcę ocieplać pianą, tej pustki nie będzie. Czy ma znaczenie, na którą pianę się zdecyduję? Czy da się coś zrobić, żeby piana nie przylegała bezpośrednio do folii? I czy to będzie miało sens? Czy zostanie mi tylko podłączyć poddasze pod wentylację mechaniczną (chciałam uniknąć strat ciepła)?

Czy ktoś z Was ocieplał poddasze systemem mieszanym - np. warstwa zk od strony dachu i ok od wewnątrz?

Zastanawiam się nad pianą kanadyjską Icynene. Przeczytałam normę, aprobatę ale nigdzie nie znalazłam informacji, czy piana nie wejdzie w reakcję z folią albo nie zniweczy jej parametrów.. 

Z góry dziękuję za wyrozumiałość :roll eyes:

----------


## Tomaszs131

> Witajcie, mam nadzieję, że nie nakrzyczycie na mnie, że nie przeczytałam kilkudziesięciu stron wątku (choć kilkanaście się dało) i pomożecie, podpowiecie, rozwiejecie wątpliwości.
> Od początku budowy chciałam ocieplać poddasze pianą- brak mostków termicznych, cieńsza warstwa niż wełna. Ostatnio zaczęłam szukać wykonawcy i pojawił się pierwszy dylemat - piana otwartokomórkowa, czy zamkniętokomórkowa? Nie mam pełnego deskowania - pod dachówką mam folię paroprzepuszczalną. 
> Kolejny "problem" to wentylacja poddasza - kierownik budowy jest z tych, którzy pilnują, żeby wszystko dobrze się wentylowało, w całej ogrzewanej części domu jest wentylacja mechaniczna - na poddaszu nieużytkowym miała być wentylacja naturalna - pomiędzy folią a ociepleniem pustka powietrzna. Jeśli chcę ocieplać pianą, tej pustki nie będzie. Czy ma znaczenie, na którą pianę się zdecyduję? Czy da się coś zrobić, żeby piana nie przylegała bezpośrednio do folii? I czy to będzie miało sens? Czy zostanie mi tylko podłączyć poddasze pod wentylację mechaniczną (chciałam uniknąć strat ciepła)?
> 
> Czy ktoś z Was ocieplał poddasze systemem mieszanym - np. warstwa zk od strony dachu i ok od wewnątrz?
> 
> Zastanawiam się nad pianą kanadyjską Icynene. Przeczytałam normę, aprobatę ale nigdzie nie znalazłam informacji, czy piana nie wejdzie w reakcję z folią albo nie zniweczy jej parametrów.. 
> 
> Z góry dziękuję za wyrozumiałość


Do izolacji poddasza uzywa sie tylko piany OK. Pina ZK stosuje sie do izolacji podlog a nie poddaszy. Piana musi byc natrysnieta na folie, w niczym to nie przeszkadza. Ale mylisz sie, ze piana jest lepszym izolatorem niz welna. Piana Icynene ma lambde 0.038 a dobrej klasy welna 0.033. Co do wentylacji to jak narazie nie wynaleziono nic lepszego od WM. O wentylacje poddasza martwic sie nie musisz, piana nie stawia szczelnej bariery.

----------


## _Chloe_

> Do izolacji poddasza uzywa sie tylko piany OK. Pina ZK stosuje sie do izolacji podlug a nie poddaszy. Piana musi byc natrysnieta na folie, w niczym to nie przeszkadza. Ale mylisz sie, ze piana jest lepszym izolatorem niz welna. Piana Icynene ma U 0.0038 a dobrej klasy welna 0.0033. Co do wentylacji to jak narazie nie wynaleziono nic lepszego od WM. O wentylacje poddasza martwic sie nie musisz, piana nie stawia szczelnej bariery.


Dzięki za szybką odpowiedź - poza parametrami, o których wspomniałeś zastanawiam się, co się stanie z wełną za kilka lat, a co z pianą. Parametry piany ok wydają mi się bardziej stabilne (oczywiście na tyle, na ile zdążyłam doczytać). W pianie nie zamieszka mi kuna, grzyb też się raczej do niej nie przytuli. 

Nie jest tak, że jeśli po latach wełna dostanie wilgoci - traci swoje właściwości termoizolacyjne?

----------


## Tomaszs131

> Dzięki za szybką odpowiedź - poza parametrami, o których wspomniałeś zastanawiam się, co się stanie z wełną za kilka lat, a co z pianą. Parametry piany ok wydają mi się bardziej stabilne (oczywiście na tyle, na ile zdążyłam doczytać). W pianie nie zamieszka mi kuna, grzyb też się raczej do niej nie przytuli. 
> 
> Nie jest tak, że jeśli po latach wełna dostanie wilgoci - traci swoje właściwości termoizolacyjne?


Oczywiscie, ze wilgotna welna traci swoje wlasciwosci izolacjne. Wpierw trzeba dopuscic do jej zawilgocenia.
Przy dobrze wykonanym poddaszu- paroizolacji nie powinno nic takiego wystapic. WM pozbywa sie z budynku wilgoci, a co za tym idzie nie 
powinna sie ona dostac do welny od strony pomieszczen. Jedyna mozliwosc to przerwanie powloki foli pod dachowka.
Jesli ceny nie poja w tym roku w gore tez zamierzam uzyc piany do izolacji dachu. 
Kszhu dzieki za sprostowanie.

----------


## _Chloe_

Dzięki Tomaszs :smile:

----------


## herakles

> O wentylacje poddasza martwic sie nie musisz, piana nie stawia szczelnej bariery.


Fatalne stwierdzenie. Nie można wentylować izolacją, bo się w tej izolacji woda wykropli i izolacja nie dość że spleśnieje to przestanie izolować.

----------


## Tomaszs131

W przypadku welny chodzilo mi o wolna przestrzen (3-5cm) miedzy folia a welna. W razie zawilgocenia welny ma
ona szanse w cieple dni wyschnac. _Chloe pytala sie o to czy  przypadku piany przestrzen taka jest potrzeba?
Nie jest potrzeba.

----------


## _Chloe_

> z jednej strony ci się nie dziwię, wątek został przez marketingowców od pianek mocno zapaskudzony, trochę zniechęca do czytania, ale z drugiej strony wszystkie odpowiedzi na twoje pytania już padły na tych stronach których nie przeczytałeś, było i o wilgotnieniu pianki, i o starzeniu się wełny, o kunach, o lambda, generalnie zaciśnij zęby i przeczytaj cały wątek, warto samemu samodzielnie sprawdzić jakich to sztuczek używają w marketingu, i ile jest prawdy w tych opowieściach, albo jak ważna jest kolejność przy natrysku mieszanym pianek ZK i OK



Masz rację - chyba przysiądę.

Ps. Dlaczego zakładasz, że jestem mężczyzną? :tongue:  Kobiety też budują

Pozdrawiam :smile:

----------


## מרכבה

> iana musi byc natrysnieta na folie, w niczym to nie przeszkadza.


 nie do końca .. ponieważ musi to być membrana paroprzepuszczalna ...
nikt nie powiedział iż pianka sama w sobie jest paroizolatorem ... a nie jest ... bo równa się białemu eps'owi ... jeśli chodzi o opór dyfuzyjny ...
chyba że od góry zostanie natryśnięta jak u Kszhu .. na folię paroizolacyjną .. o góry stropu natrysk ...

----------


## _Chloe_

Nie skończyłam lektury ale po kilkudziesięciu stronach nadal nie znalazłam jednoznacznej odpowiedzi - jeśli wybiorę pianę otwartokomórkową ( myślę o ICYNENE), to czy mogę ją położyć bezpośrednio na folię, czy powinnam zrobić jednak dylatację? Jeśli tak, to w jaki sposób, żeby drastycznie nie podwyższyć kosztów całego zamierzenia?  Jeśli położę bezpośrednio na folię, to czy muszę wentylację mechaniczną rozszerzyć o nieużytkowe poddasze (mam dwa pełne piętra, a nieużytkowe poddasze jest naprawdę nieużytkowe z baaardzo niskim sufitem)? Kto poratuje? Wszędzie tylko czytam o pianie na deskowaniu, a ja nie mam pełnego deskowania.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## CooleR`ek

> Nie skończyłam lektury ale po kilkudziesięciu stronach nadal nie znalazłam jednoznacznej odpowiedzi - jeśli wybiorę pianę otwartokomórkową ( myślę o ICYNENE), to czy mogę ją położyć bezpośrednio na folię, czy powinnam zrobić jednak dylatację? Jeśli tak, to w jaki sposób, żeby drastycznie nie podwyższyć kosztów całego zamierzenia?  Jeśli położę bezpośrednio na folię, to czy muszę wentylację mechaniczną rozszerzyć o nieużytkowe poddasze (mam dwa pełne piętra, a nieużytkowe poddasze jest naprawdę nieużytkowe z baaardzo niskim sufitem)? Kto poratuje? Wszędzie tylko czytam o pianie na deskowaniu, a ja nie mam pełnego deskowania.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Piana na membranę dachową - folię paroprzepuszczalną, do foli paroizolacyjnej piana nie przyczepi, tzn odklei się.

----------


## BCS

> ...
> nikt nie powiedział iż pianka sama w sobie jest paroizolatorem ... a nie jest ... bo równa się białemu eps'owi ... jeśli chodzi o opór dyfuzyjny  ...


Jak się nawet przygląda kawałkowi piany OK to jest dużo bardziej przepuszczalna od styropianu, nawet najtańszego-można swobodnie ją przedmuchać ustami, zresztą w tym wątku o tym pisano, że perę razy szczelniejszy jest styropian, czy mylę się?

----------


## מרכבה

> Jak się nawet przygląda kawałkowi piany OK to jest dużo bardziej przepuszczalna od styropianu, nawet najtańszego-można swobodnie ją przedmuchać ustami, zresztą w tym wątku o tym pisano, że perę razy szczelniejszy jest styropian, czy mylę się?


 też mam takie odczucia ..
Piana robi monolit ... ale trzeba to umieć zrobić .
Bez pokrycia krokwi ... a to się zdarza można sobie zapomnieć iż będzie to dobra izolacja ... 
Pianka jest dobra do wypełniania trudnych miejsc wskazana .. choć też zalecał bym ostrożność




> Tak z własnego doświadczenia wydaje mi się, że się mylisz. Pianę ok nie tak łatwo "przedmuchać" jak EPS, poza tym na natryśniętej i nie uszkodzonej pianie tworzy się coś w rodzaju "skórki", która jest jeszcze mniej przepuszczalna niż przerwany kawałek.


 ... dokładnie .. ta skórka dużo daje.
Ale piankę miałem w łapach jakaś szczelna to nie jest ...

----------


## BCS

Dziś zrobiłem doświadczono, kawałek pianu OK znanego producenta ścisnąłem i do szklanki z wodą, duuuuużo wypiła , prawie jak kieska gąbka, parę jeszcze szybciej przepuści...przecież jest z otwartych komór, gazy przelecą. Co do naskórka, jest bardziej szczelny, ale pewnie mniej niż folia, nawet ta poprzecinana wkrętami.

----------


## adam_mk

Próba krycia domu natryskiem TAKIEJ piany PUR jest więc kompletnie nieuzasadniona!
Twoje wnioski wydają się poprawne.
Pewnie dlatego stosuje się nad taka pianą dachy. Różne, byle szczelne dla wody opadowej.

Adam M.

----------


## mat3006

> Nie skończyłam lektury ale po kilkudziesięciu stronach nadal nie znalazłam jednoznacznej odpowiedzi - jeśli wybiorę pianę otwartokomórkową ( myślę o ICYNENE), to czy mogę ją położyć bezpośrednio na folię, czy powinnam zrobić jednak dylatację? Jeśli tak, to w jaki sposób, żeby drastycznie nie podwyższyć kosztów całego zamierzenia?  Jeśli położę bezpośrednio na folię, to czy muszę wentylację mechaniczną rozszerzyć o nieużytkowe poddasze (mam dwa pełne piętra, a nieużytkowe poddasze jest naprawdę nieużytkowe z baaardzo niskim sufitem)? Kto poratuje? Wszędzie tylko czytam o pianie na deskowaniu, a ja nie mam pełnego deskowania.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


  Witam Chloe ( nie jest częsta obecność i aktywność kobiet w dyskusjach na forum ) ,
 Nie wiem czy doczytałaś w wątku, więc informuję, że zajmuję się profesjonalnie wykonawstwem izolacji natryskowych pianką ICYNENE.
 Ogólnie rzecz biorąc, tak jak pisał Tomasz, piankę aplikuje się bezpośrednio na membranę dachową. Użycie sformułowania "folia" jest mylące bo kojarzy się raczej z izolacją paroszczelną. Nie wiem jaką przyjęto grubość. Sugeruję by była nie mniejsza niż 18 cm. Od siebie zalecam minimum 20 cm.
Nie wiem jakie są założenia odnośnie wykończenia poddasza. Jeżeli nie ma penetracji UV przez okna lub świetliki to piankę można pozostawić bez pokrycia w rodzaju płyty g/k czy folie nieprzeźroczyste. Wyposażenie części mieszkalnej w wentylację mechaniczną powinno być wystarczające dla zredukowania infiltracji pary wodnej w izloację na poddaszu ale może mieć tu znaczenie sposób odsparowania poddasza oraz układ. Odpowiedni sposób rozwiązania powiniem Ci zaproponować wykonawca ICYNENE z Twojego regionu. 
 BTW: Informuję, że wyłącznie autoryzowane firmy zrzeszone w sieci SkutecznaIZOLACJA są uprawnione do wykonawstwa aplikacji pianki ICYNENE włącznie z prawem do wystawiania stosownej gwarancji.
P.S. Jeżeli mogę pomóc poprzez bardziej precyzyjne odpowiedzi to jestem do dyspozycji.

Pozdrawiam:
Sławek

----------


## mat3006

> Dziś zrobiłem doświadczono, kawałek pianu OK znanego producenta ścisnąłem i do szklanki z wodą, duuuuużo wypiła , prawie jak kieska gąbka, parę jeszcze szybciej przepuści...przecież jest z otwartych komór, gazy przelecą. Co do naskórka, jest bardziej szczelny, ale pewnie mniej niż folia, nawet ta poprzecinana wkrętami.


Witam,
Odpowiedź Adama = 100 %
 Jeżeli liczyłeś że pianka OK oferuje coś dużo lepszego w konkurencji gąbkowo-waniennej to , niestety, technolodzy nie przewidzieli, ze ma spełniać takie testy. Nie wiem dlaczego ... może dlatego, że raczej nie wystąpią podczas eksploatacji zgodnej z cechami materiału i przeznaczeniem ? Osobiście używam kawałka pianki OK do ścierania tablicy szkoleniowej i co z tego wynika dla zrozumienia fizyki budowli ? NIC !
To, że może dojść, wskutek nieszczelności pokrycia do zamoczenia włącznie z przesączeniem pianki OK to jest jasne i tego nikt nie neguje i nie obiecuje. Ważne co się stanie później. Po jakim czasie ( i czy w ogóle ) izolacja "pozbędzie" się wody i czy powróci do poczatkowych i założonych parametrów.
P.S.
Już myśłałem, że wątek dokonał żywota ale najwyraźniej się myliłem 

Pozdrawiam:
Sławek

----------


## plusfoto

mat jaką temperaturę ma natryskiwana piana?

----------


## BCS

To, że piany nikt nie będzie używał do wycierania podłogi to wiem, ma swoje inne przeznaczenie, doświadczenie pokazało że otwarte komory są tak duże że woda w płynie w nie wpływa, pokonując opory, to woda w postaci gazowej jak pijana może się tam krzątać.Ja bym bezwzględnie dał pod GK folię-to już niewiele kosztuje.

Moje wnioski z tego postu są następujące:
1. Dobra piana, dobrze zaaplikowana o grubości min. 20cm będzie na pewno droższa od dobrych 30cm wełny, dobrze ułożonych!!!, ale zwala z głowy inwestora NADZóR  nad układaniem wełny-wszędzie dojdzie sama. Będzie to jedna z tych część budowy, za którą naprawdę warto przepłacić.
2.To co widzimy kupując wełnę (markę produktu) niestety nie zobaczymy przy pianie, ekipa przyjeżdża busem z jakimiś beczkami???? i mamy ocieplony dach, trzeba znaleźć zaufanego dostawce. Jeśli mamy czas na nadzór, równie dobrze wyjdzie poddasze ocieplone markową wełną z folią. A niestety na fali mody na ocieplanie pianą, pojawiają się oferty podchodzące ceną pod wełnę z robocizną, o zaniżonych parametrach jakości czy grubości| (powinno być min20cm piany OK)

----------


## adam_mk

Trzeba by zrobić doświadczenie. Kawałek wełny znanego producenta ścisnąć  i do szklanki z wodą, myślę, że wypije WSZYSTKO! , parę jeszcze szybciej przepuści...przecież jest z otwartych przestrzeni między włóknami, gazy przelecą. Naskórka żadnego wcale nie ma... Dziurawa bez dręczenia wkrętami...

Adam M.

----------


## BCS

> Trzeba by zrobić doświadczenie. Kawałek wełny znanego producenta ścisnąć  i do szklanki z wodą, myślę, że wypije WSZYSTKO! ,.....


zgoda, ale styropian najlichszego producenta o gęstości co ledwo 8,5kg/m3 nie przybędzie na wadze tyle, żeby  ręką wyczuć różnice.

----------


## adam_mk

Styro rulez!

Adam M.

----------


## _Chloe_

> Witam Chloe ( nie jest częsta obecność i aktywność kobiet w dyskusjach na forum ) ,
>  Nie wiem czy doczytałaś w wątku, więc informuję, że zajmuję się profesjonalnie wykonawstwem izolacji natryskowych pianką ICYNENE.
>  Ogólnie rzecz biorąc, tak jak pisał Tomasz, piankę aplikuje się bezpośrednio na membranę dachową. Użycie sformułowania "folia" jest mylące bo kojarzy się raczej z izolacją paroszczelną. Nie wiem jaką przyjęto grubość. Sugeruję by była nie mniejsza niż 18 cm. Od siebie zalecam minimum 20 cm.
> Nie wiem jakie są założenia odnośnie wykończenia poddasza. Jeżeli nie ma penetracji UV przez okna lub świetliki to piankę można pozostawić bez pokrycia w rodzaju płyty g/k czy folie nieprzeźroczyste. Wyposażenie części mieszkalnej w wentylację mechaniczną powinno być wystarczające dla zredukowania infiltracji pary wodnej w izloację na poddaszu ale może mieć tu znaczenie sposób odsparowania poddasza oraz układ. Odpowiedni sposób rozwiązania powiniem Ci zaproponować wykonawca ICYNENE z Twojego regionu. 
>  BTW: Informuję, że wyłącznie autoryzowane firmy zrzeszone w sieci SkutecznaIZOLACJA są uprawnione do wykonawstwa aplikacji pianki ICYNENE włącznie z prawem do wystawiania stosownej gwarancji.
> P.S. Jeżeli mogę pomóc poprzez bardziej precyzyjne odpowiedzi to jestem do dyspozycji.
> 
> Pozdrawiam:
> Sławek


Dziękuję za odpowiedź,liczyłam na to, że się Pan odezwie :yes: 

Mam kontakt z regionalnym przedstawicielem Icynene - w poniedziałak powinnam otrzymać więcej informacji, zastanawia mnie jednak zaproponowana mi grubość piany (w projekcie uwzględniona jest zk 20 cm) - 18 cm. Uważam, że to mało. 
Cały czas szukam jakiegoś dokumentu, aprobaty - czegoś, co potwierdzi, że przy braku pustki powietrznej między folią parop. a pianą, poddasze nieużytkowe będzie wystarczająco wentylowane, żeby nie trzeba go było dodatkowo wentylować.. I nic..

Domek ma dwa pełne piętra, plus nieużytkowe poddasze nad pokojami (ale wysoki sufit w przedpokoju) -w nieużytkowej części nie ma okien połaciowych, jest za to jeden wyłaz na dach (z szybą), więc jakaś ilość promieni uv się tam dostanie.




> jedyna możliwość żeby ciebie koszta nie zeżarły na starcie to wykonać natrysk samodzielnie, czyli poszukać gdzieć taniej wypożyczalni, oraz poświęcić trochę czasu na naukę całego procesu technologicznego
> 
> PS. jeśli ty zamierzasz mieć WM to pewnie budujesz domek energooszczędny więc to wypadało by w dach prysnąć minimum 30cm żeby potem nie obudziła się z takimi rachunkami za CO jak Miloszenko co ma tylko 18cm natrysku


Mpoplaw - sama na pewno się do tego nie zabiorę ale biorę pod uwagę dodatkowy zabieg w celu uzyskania pustki pomiędzy pianą a folią. Kierownik zaczął mi to rozrysowywać, muszę jeszcze poczekać na rezultat tej pracy.

Tak, jak napisałam powyżej - 18 cm natrysku to raczej mało - Miloszenko ma chyba nawet 16 cm..
.

----------


## nela29

Z tego co pamiętam jak u mnie robili to chyba 60C

----------


## mat3006

> mat jaką temperaturę ma natryskiwana piana?


To zależy od producenta ( zalecenia czasem różnią się bardzo ), temperatury i wilgotności zewnętrznej oraz podłoża, relacji z ciśnieniem powiązanym z kalibrem stosowanej dyszy...  :big grin:  .
 Pianki europejskie mają raczej niższe temperatury 42-46 C, zza oceaniczne są z reguły mocniej grzane, nawet do 58 C
A w jakim celu pytasz ?
Pozdrawiam
Sławek

----------


## plusfoto

Zastanawiam się nad zrobieniem szczeliny między deskowaniem i myślę o siatce do kleju. Przy tych temp była by OK ale powyżej 80 st mógłby być problem.

----------


## Tomaszs131

> .... zastanawia mnie jednak zaproponowana mi grubość piany (w projekcie uwzględniona jest zk 20 cm) - 18 cm....


Chloe z tego co sie orientuje to na dach nie natryskuje sie pianki ZK. Latwo peka w tym miejscu i pozostawia spore szpary.
Nie zwracaj uwagi na to co jest w projekcie napisane. Specjalista w Poniedzialek pewnie Ci to wyperswaduje.

----------


## BCS

> Zastanawiam się nad zrobieniem szczeliny między deskowaniem i myślę o siatce do kleju. Przy tych temp była by OK ale powyżej 80 st mógłby być problem.


ale siatka elewacyjna wytrzyma nawet w ogniu!!! , gorsze, że piana przez nią się przedostanie, rozpręży i raczej zablokuję szczelinę.

----------


## _Chloe_

> Chloe z tego co sie orientuje to na dach nie natryskuje sie pianki ZK. Latwo peka w tym miejscu i pozostawia spore szpary.
> Nie zwracaj uwagi na to co jest w projekcie napisane. Specjalista w Poniedzialek pewnie Ci to wyperswaduje.


Poczekam,jasne że tak :smile:  Natomiast zk na pewno nie zrobię - chodziło mi tylko o zamysł energooszczędny projektanta - 20 cm zk to nam daje znacznie więcej ok. Nie miała baba kłopotu... :wink:

----------


## mat3006

> Zastanawiam się nad zrobieniem szczeliny między deskowaniem i myślę o siatce do kleju. Przy tych temp była by OK ale powyżej 80 st mógłby być problem.


  Nie ma potrzeby robienia żadnej szczeliny. Aplikuje się bezpośrednio na dechy. Twierdzę tak za ICYNENE, nie wiem co twierdzą inni producenci.. Jeżeli jednak ktoś nie wierzy i musi, to najlepiej zrobic taką szczelinę wmontowując tackerem na listwach dystansowych membranę z gatunku "cena rządzi". Membrana, zapewne, niedługo się rozsypie ale szczelina pozostanie.
Nie będę wracał do argumentacji i wywodów n/t grubości izolacji. Można i 20 cm ZK ( choć odradzam w tym przypadku z przyczyn technicznych ) ale po co ? Dla wyniku na papierze ? Pianka OK, między 20 a 25 da wystarczającą skuteczność.
Pozdrawiam
Sławek

----------


## Tomaszs131

Chloe mozesz powiedziec co ustalilas po rozmowie z przedstawicielem kanadyjskiej pianki?

----------


## Tomaszs131

Z gory przepraszam za off topic.
Mat3006 jestes ekspertem w dziedzinie ocieplen, znasz sie na tym lepiej niz ja I wielu innych forumowiczow.
Mogbys mi powiedzec czy uzasadnione jest nie izolowanie gruntu styropianem w garazu nie ogrzwanym. Na forum duzo sie o tym mowI.
Inwestorzy twierdza, ze przez polozenie styropianu na gruncie przy duzych mrozach temperature w tym pomieszczeniu spada po nizej zera.

----------


## Radek.s69

Tomasz131
Przepraszam, że się wcinam, ale rzeczywiście, w nieogrzewanym pomieszczeniu beton odcięty od ciepłego podłoża izolacją termiczną będzie zdecydowanie szybciej wychładzał się, niż beton bez bariery termicznej, który będzie pobierał zmagazynowane ciepło z gruntu.
Czy w pomieszczeniu pojawi się mróz i kiedy? to zależy od przegród, otworów, kształtu, kubatury i jeszcze wielu innych rzeczy.
Opowiadanie, że w tym będzie mróz,a w tym nie jest bez sensu, ponieważ, jeżeli do "układu zamkniętego" (w dużym uproszczeniu) nie dostarczamy energii lub dostarczamy jej dużo mniej, niż układ traci (i to z ograniczonego źródła), to w końcu układ przyjmie stan energii otoczenia.
Dobra, bez przemądrzalstwa.
I tu i tu raczej szybko dojdzie do temperatury ujemnej. Ale w przypadku podłogi nie odizolowanej zawsze trochę ciepła przez nią dostawać się będzie i w konsekwencji przez dłuższy czas będzie ona miała temperaturę wyższą, niż powietrze w pomieszczeniu.
Odizolowana szybciej wytraci ciepło i przyjmie temperaturę powietrza.
Ale trzeba pamiętać, że przy ociepleniu na zewnątrz będzie odwrotnie, czyli ta odizolowana zdecydowanie szybciej się nagrzeje, bo ta druga będzie oddawać do gruntu, to co pobrała - znów aż do stanu wyrównania. W konsekwencji bilans wychodzi na zero.
Sytuacja zmienia się, jeśli na betonie w garażu zamierzamy kleić gres. Wtedy ułożenie izolacji termicznej jest konieczne. Jak cię interesuje, to napisz - odpowiem.

----------


## compi

Pod gres potrzebna jest izolacja termiczna? P.wIlgociowa na pewno, ale termiczna? Na schodach zewnętrznych nikt styropianu nie instaluje pod gresem.

----------


## Radek.s69

Compi
Czytasz i nic nie rozumiesz.

----------


## compi

> Compi
> Czytasz i nic nie rozumiesz.


Widocznie tak. Wytłumacz więc dla czego izolacja termiczna jest potrzebna?

----------


## Tomaszs131

Zamierzam w garazu polozyc kostke brukowa, czy w tym przypadku potrzebna jest izolacja przeciw wilgociowa?

----------


## mat3006

> Z gory przepraszam za off topic.
> Mat3006 jestes ekspertem w dziedzinie ocieplen, znasz sie na tym lepiej niz ja I wielu innych forumowiczow.
> Mogbys mi powiedzec czy uzasadnione jest nie izolowanie gruntu styropianem w garazu nie ogrzwanym. Na forum duzo sie o tym mowI.
> Inwestorzy twierdza, ze przez polozenie styropianu na gruncie przy duzych mrozach temperature w tym pomieszczeniu spada po nizej zera.


Witam P. Tomku,
 Dziękuję za miłe słowa. Przechodząc do rzeczy to tak postawione zapytanie nie jest, dla mnie jednoznaczne. To, że garaż jest nieogrzewany to jeszcze nie znaczy czy nie będzie w pewnym stopniu "dogrzewany" , w przypadku jeżeli jest w bryle lub dostawiony, a zarazem niedostatecznie odizolowany od części mieszkalnej-ogrzewanej. Jezeli jest to garaż wolnostojący to wszystkie uwagi Radka, na temat układu zamkniętego są właściwe. Dostawienie do domu lub garaż wewnątrz bryły to już inna sytuacja. W jednym i w drugim przypadku b.istotne jest często zapominane odcięcie podłogi garażu od możliwości wychładzania pod bramą garażową. Sprawdzone przeze mnie rozwiązanie to styrodur lub PIr 10 cm, od góry pokryty Desmopolem ( powłoka poliuretanowa jednoskłądnkowa), a to wszystko zamknięte deską z kompozytu lub egzotyka. Oczywiste, że mówimy o tym w przypadku bramy izolowanej oraz wykonanej izolacji termicznej pozostałych przegród.

----------


## Radek.s69

Mat
Nie przyszło mi do głowy, że ktoś w bryle budynku może porzucić strukturę poprawnego przekroju na rzecz nieuzasadnionych oszczędności, no chyba, że zawczasu naprawdę skutecznie odizolował fundamenty i ściany rozdzielające. a także i sufit, w przypadku pomieszczeń nad, więc założyłem, że to garaż wolnostojący.
Podoba mi się pomysł z odcięciem. Ja bym użył Roofmaty DOW, bo jest najtwardsza. Jednak, jeśli amortyzatorem i izolacją dolnej krawędzi w bramie nawet ocieplanej jest guma, to czy opłaca się tak komplikować strukturę podkładu podłogowego? A jeszcze prowadnice boczne z rolkami? Też fatalny mostek.

----------


## Tomaszs131

> Witam P. Tomku,
> Dziękuję za miłe słowa. Przechodząc do rzeczy to tak postawione zapytanie nie jest, dla mnie jednoznaczne. To, że garaż jest nieogrzewany to jeszcze nie znaczy czy nie będzie w pewnym stopniu "dogrzewany" , w przypadku jeżeli jest w bryle lub dostawiony, a zarazem niedostatecznie odizolowany od części mieszkalnej-ogrzewanej. Jezeli jest to garaż wolnostojący to wszystkie uwagi Radka, na temat układu zamkniętego są właściwe. Dostawienie do domu lub garaż wewnątrz bryły to już inna sytuacja. W jednym i w drugim przypadku b.istotne jest często zapominane odcięcie podłogi garażu od możliwości wychładzania pod bramą garażową. Sprawdzone przeze mnie rozwiązanie to styrodur lub PIr 10 cm, od góry pokryty Desmopolem ( polimocznik hybrydowy), a to wszystko zamknięte deską z kompozytu lub egzotyka. Oczywiste, że mówimy o tym w przypadku bramy izolowanej oraz wykonanej izolacji termicznej pozostałych przegród.


Witam
Garaz jest w bryle budynku, brama izolowana wszulczynnik  1.2, wszystkie przegrody beda ociplone grafitowym styropianem (frezowany). Sufit w garazu 15cm, sciana zewnetrzna 25cm, sciana zewnetrzna budynku w garazu 10 cm, fundament 12cm frezowany XPS. 
Jesli dobrze rozumiem to w przypadku ulozenia kostki w garazu potrzebny jest pas styroduru na chudzilku w okolicy bramy? Jak daleko w glab garazu taki pas przykleic?

----------


## Tomaszs131

> Mat
> Nie przyszło mi do głowy, że ktoś w bryle budynku może porzucić strukturę poprawnego przekroju na rzecz nieuzasadnionych oszczędności, no chyba, że zawczasu naprawdę skutecznie odizolował fundamenty i ściany rozdzielające. a także i sufit, w przypadku pomieszczeń nad, więc założyłem, że to garaż wolnostojący.
> Podoba mi się pomysł z odcięciem. Ja bym użył Roofmaty DOW, bo jest najtwardsza. Jednak, jeśli amortyzatorem i izolacją dolnej krawędzi w bramie nawet ocieplanej jest guma, to czy opłaca się tak komplikować strukturę podkładu podłogowego? A jeszcze prowadnice boczne z rolkami? Też fatalny mostek.


Jeszcze nic nie postanowilem.
Po uwagach forumowiczow w tym temacie postanowuilem sie upewnic.
Piszac, ze chodzi mi o oszczednosci to sie mylisz. Nie chce miec w garazu minusowych temperatur I to wszystko. Kupilem ponad 100m3 styroianu grafitowego I nie moze tu byc mowy o nieuzasadnionej oszczednosci.

----------


## Radek.s69

Compi
Stosując izolację termiczną (jak opisałem wyżej) doprowadzasz do szybkiego osiągnięcia jednakowej temperatury w całym przekroju betonu, kleju i płytek. Tylko przez krótki czas naprężenie spowodowane skurczem materiału na skutek zmiany temperatury są różne zależnie od głębokości. Zapobiega to szybkiemu zmęczeniu materiału i przez to wydłuża czas skutecznego wiązania kleju i odporności płytek na kruszenie (to w dużym uproszczeniu). W przypadku bez odcięcia, struktura od góry jest mrożona i następuje gwałtowny skurcz, a od spodu ogrzewana i skurcz nie jest osiągany. Na grubości całkowitej np. 6-8cm, te różnice są znaczne. Dodatkowo sprawę pogarsza w tych warunkach nacisk wywoływany przez koła pojazdu. W konsekwencji płytki pękają i/lub odpadają. Niekoniecznie dużo i wszystkie, bo rozkłady naprężeń mogą być różne. Ale odpadanie, to bardzo powszechne zjawisko, nie zawsze spowodowane podciekaniem wody pod płytki. I niekoniecznie trzeba wtedy narzekać na nieudolnych glazurników.
Na schodach się nie robi? Ależ robi. Na stopnicach się nie robi, ale już na sporym podeście tak. Stopnice są zazwyczaj wąkie i długie i tam rozkład naprężeń jest inny. Ale już na podeście przed drzwiami taka izolacja powinna się znaleźć. Z resztą wielu rzeczy się nie robi, a powinno.
Pomijam fakt, że gres, to zły materiał na zewnątrz (czytaj niską temperaturę) i należy stosować grube płytki klinkierowe i fugę co najmniej koło centymetra i grubą co najmniej na 10mm warstwę kleju. Ale co tam, tak się nie robi.

----------


## Radek.s69

Tomasz
nie miałem ciebie na myśli, niefortunnie uogólniłem, przepraszam.
Kostka brukowa, to bardzo praktyczne rozwiązanie. Nie przeszkadza jej żaden system. I ten ze styropianem i ten bez. Podłoże najlepiej przygotować tak, jak dla kostki. Ale w garażu w bryle domu nie przeszkodzi jej izolacja termiczna i przeciwwilgociowa. Jednak trzeba pomyśleć o jakimś drenażu - jeśli ma tam spływać błoto pośniegowe z nadkoli, czy inna wilgoć - bo co się z tym będzie działo? Z drugiej strony, może nie ma co dramatyzować i założyć, że powoli zdąży odparować. Wtedy  (na beton, czy styrodur?) cienka podsypka z piasku stabilizowanego i kostka. Jak 3szt. upaprzesz olejem, to wyjmiesz i włożysz nowe, nic nie pęka i nic nie odpada.

----------


## Tomaszs131

Dzieki za odpowiedz.
Dobrze wiedziec, ze plytki klinkierowe sa lepsze niz gres. Poloze je na balkonach.
U mnie odplyw bedzie liniowy, tylko zastanawiam sie czy dac go przed brama w garzau czy poza jej linia.

----------


## compi

> Compi
> Stosując izolację termiczną (jak opisałem wyżej) doprowadzasz do szybkiego osiągnięcia jednakowej temperatury w całym przekroju betonu, kleju i płytek. Tylko przez krótki czas naprężenie spowodowane skurczem materiału na skutek zmiany temperatury są różne zależnie od głębokości. Zapobiega to szybkiemu zmęczeniu materiału i przez to wydłuża czas skutecznego wiązania kleju i odporności płytek na kruszenie (to w dużym uproszczeniu). W przypadku bez odcięcia, struktura od góry jest mrożona i następuje gwałtowny skurcz, a od spodu ogrzewana i skurcz nie jest osiągany. Na grubości całkowitej np. 6-8cm, te różnice są znaczne. Dodatkowo sprawę pogarsza w tych warunkach nacisk wywoływany przez koła pojazdu. W konsekwencji płytki pękają i/lub odpadają. Niekoniecznie dużo i wszystkie, bo rozkłady naprężeń mogą być różne. Ale odpadanie, to bardzo powszechne zjawisko, nie zawsze spowodowane podciekaniem wody pod płytki. I niekoniecznie trzeba wtedy narzekać na nieudolnych glazurników.
> Na schodach się nie robi? Ależ robi. Na stopnicach się nie robi, ale już na sporym podeście tak. Stopnice są zazwyczaj wąkie i długie i tam rozkład naprężeń jest inny. Ale już na podeście przed drzwiami taka izolacja powinna się znaleźć. Z resztą wielu rzeczy się nie robi, a powinno.
> Pomijam fakt, że gres, to zły materiał na zewnątrz (czytaj niską temperaturę) i należy stosować grube płytki klinkierowe i fugę co najmniej koło centymetra i grubą co najmniej na 10mm warstwę kleju. Ale co tam, tak się nie robi.


Opis imponujący przyznam, ale dotyczy chyba kiepskiego kleju, lichej posadzki i nie gresu, a czegoś gresopodobnego. Mam gres na zewnątrz garażu, nieizolowany, pod uszczelką bramy, tam już leży na płaskowniku zabezpieczającym pas styroduru na fundamencie i płytki w środku na posadzce leżącej na styropianie. To już kilka lat i nic. Nic się nie dzieje. Nie kupuje tej informacji o konieczności termicznego izolowania powierzchni pod gres. Aha, to nie jest mój pierwszy garaż.  Wiesz jak  wygląda posadzka  z gresu przemysłowego w nieogrzewanych halach magazynowych. Tam oprócz folii nie nie kładziono. Płytki odpadały pod widlakiem, ale tylko pod tym największym, rzadko spotykanym.

----------


## Radek.s69

Compi
Już napisałem, że można robić wszystko, bo Polacy i tak lepiej wiedzą. Nie wiem, ile miałeś garaży i do niczego nie namawiam. Dodam, że ułożyłem około 200 000m2 różnego rodzaju podkładów podłogowych i posadzek przemysłowych. Co roku wiele również remontuję. To mało istotne, czy to kupujesz, czy nie. Ja opisałem zjawiska fizyczne, niezależne od naszych preferencji. Gratuluję ci, że wszystko masz idealne i nic ci się nie psuje i zużywa i niech tak zostanie.
P.S.
W magazynach i halach układa się zupełnie inne mieszanki betonu, nie wspominając o grubości i wytrzymałości. Dodam, że nie spotkałem się z przypadkiem wykluczenia w takich obiektach izolacji termicznej. Zauważyłeś w którymś garażu marketowym lub garażu budynku mieszkalnego wielorodzinnego ułożony gres? Ciekawe dlaczego projektanci wybierają dużo droższe rozwiązania żywiczne. Pewnie się nie znają.
Ale dajmy spokój, bo temat dotyczy pianki i wełny, a my za daleko od niego odbiegamy.
Pozdrawiam
P.S.
Jak przy okazji z tego płaskownika zerwiesz płytkę, to zobaczysz, czy nic się nie dzieje. A dzieje się i to bardzo dużo.

----------


## autorus

> Dzieki za odpowiedz.
> Dobrze wiedziec, ze plytki klinkierowe sa lepsze niz gres. Poloze je na balkonach.
> U mnie odplyw bedzie liniowy, tylko zastanawiam sie czy dac go przed brama w garzau czy poza jej linia.


Tj kostkę. 
A po co ci odpływ liniowy jak będziesz miał kostkę? Ja mam zamiar zrobić tak samo. Tj kostkę. 
Jeśli już masz spadek w kierunku garażu to musisz zrobić odpływ przed. 

Jaka jest obecnie cena pianki pur otwartokomórkowej? Ja siedzę w zamkniętokomórkowej.

----------


## compi

> Compi
> Już napisałem, że można robić wszystko, bo Polacy i tak lepiej wiedzą. Nie wiem, ile miałeś garaży i do niczego nie namawiam. Dodam, że ułożyłem około 200 000m2 różnego rodzaju podkładów podłogowych i posadzek przemysłowych. Co roku wiele również remontuję. To mało istotne, czy to kupujesz, czy nie. Ja opisałem zjawiska fizyczne, niezależne od naszych preferencji. Gratuluję ci, że wszystko masz idealne i nic ci się nie psuje i zużywa i niech tak zostanie.
> P.S.
> W magazynach i halach układa się zupełnie inne mieszanki betonu, nie wspominając o grubości i wytrzymałości. Dodam, że nie spotkałem się z przypadkiem wykluczenia w takich obiektach izolacji termicznej. Zauważyłeś w którymś garażu marketowym lub garażu budynku mieszkalnego wielorodzinnego ułożony gres? Ciekawe dlaczego projektanci wybierają dużo droższe rozwiązania żywiczne. Pewnie się nie znają.
> Ale dajmy spokój, bo temat dotyczy pianki i wełny, a my za daleko od niego odbiegamy.
> Pozdrawiam
> P.S.
> Jak przy okazji z tego płaskownika zerwiesz płytkę, to zobaczysz, czy nic się nie dzieje. A dzieje się i to bardzo dużo.


Sieć Nord Auto ma gresy kładzione bezpośrednio na beton sypany na zagęszczone podłoże. Zero kleju, zero izolacji termicznej, różnice w temperaturach pomiędzy pomieszczeniami odgrodzonymi lekkimi ścianami etc., trzyma się to już kupę lat. Tarasy przechodzące w zimowe ogrody to następne przykłady. Ty masz swoją opinię, ja swoją, podpartą jednak opinią firmy z chyba większym dorobkiem niż Twój. O płaskowniku napisz co się z nim dzieje. Chętnie się dowiem nie tylko ja, ale i kilka innych osób na forum z podobny rozwiązaniem. Na razie fugi nie chcą wypadać : D

----------


## Radek.s69

Compi
Nie pisz głupot. O twojej argumentacji nie wspominam.

----------


## מרכבה

> W magazynach i halach układa się zupełnie inne mieszanki betonu, nie wspominając o grubości i wytrzymałości


 Co masz na myśli?

----------


## Radek.s69

W budownictwie mieszkaniowym układa się *podkłady podłogowe* typu CT-C16-F4. Jest to tzw. półsucha mieszanka piasku o frakcji 0,2-0,5 z cementem najlepiej CEM II w ilości 250kg/m3. W badaniu wytrzymałości bierze się pod uwagę jedynie dwa parametry: wytrzymałość na ściskanie (16MPa) i wytrzymałość na zginanie (4MPa). To tak w bardzo dużym skrócie.
 Ten drugi, to zbyt rozległy temat. Skrótu nie można robić, bo można w ten sposób wprowadzić w błąd. Zajrzyj sobie np. tu:
Norma PN-EN 206-1:2003: „Beton. Część 1: Wymagania, właściwości, produkcja i zgodność" lub np. norma PN-B-06250:1988 „Beton zwykły".

----------


## מרכבה

To trzeba inny temat założyć.

----------


## Radek.s69

No właśnie, to wracamy do wełny, piany i wentylacji tego wszystkiego.

----------


## Basik2004

Do Adama _mk
Adam napisz   ile powinno się dac piany zamkniętokomorowej  przy zastosowaniu rekuperacji? Mam dach   deskowany pokryty papa  a dodatkowo  na dachu ułożone wentixy .( system przepuszczania  powietrza) czy mam  jeszcze  położyc od wewn na deski  folię  lub styropian tak jak niektórzy pisali na forum ?

----------


## adam_mk

Ilość piany nie jest związana z wentylacją tylko z jakością ocieplenia.
Ponieważ TAKI rodzaj ocieplenia jest szczelny dla powietrza, to wentylacja powinna być sprawna.
Daje się jej tyle, ile wynika z obliczeń.

Adam M.

----------


## mat3006

Dla tak opisanego dachu dedykowana jest pianka OK czyli otwartokomórkowa. Ale na temat już w tym wątku było b.dużo.

----------


## Tomaszs131

Czy slyszeliscie moze o pianie firmy Honter?

----------


## Millford Red

Witam na forum.
Od ponad roku śledzę ten wątek m.in i napiszę tak: im więcej tu jest "informacji" związanych z tematem tym większy ból głowy dla czytających, zainteresowanych, budujących. No coż, taki urok forów internetowych. Zawsze jednak zadziwia mnie fakt, iż w dobie internetu i tak łatwego dostępu do informacji ludzie są tak zatwardziali i radykalni w swych wywodach. Systemy czy materiały, które kiedyś były uznawane za zbytek bądz wynalazek sa teraz absolutnym standardem. Pamietam jak ludzie reagowali na steropian, okna plasikowe czy membrane dachową. Argument "ja wiem swoje" albo "nie, bo nie" jest fundamentem pyskówki,a nie merytorycznej wymiany poglądów.
Tyle moich spostrzeżeń i aby nie zanudzać przejdę do przedstawienia moich doświadczeń odnośnie tematu pianki.
Lat temu kilkanaście spotkałem się z tą technologią za granicą. Jako, że w naszym kraju nie spotkalem nikogo kto stosował tą metodę zdecydowałem się na wełnę. Dach niezbyt skomplikowany, koperta. Za namowa kierownika budowy "poszlo" 25 cm w dwóch warstwach. Ściany 10 cm steropian, a sąsiedzi pukali się wtedy w czoło. To była czysta abstrakcja. Trzy pierwsze lata jesli chodzi o koszta ogrzewania były takie jak sobie założyłem, póżniej to tylko jazda bez trzymanki. Z roku  na rok więcej i wiecej. W 2005 roku wyjechałem za granice na 7 lat. W domu tylko pomieszkiwano, niemniej jednak w zimowych miesiącach byl ogrzewany. Po powrocie postanowilem zrobić remont. Nie chciałem robić rewolucji, ale zwykly remont, a przy okazji zaadaptować poddasze. Po tym co tam  zastałem zrobiłem rewolucję. Łącznie z przebudową dachu. Okazało się, że wełna i wiatroizolacja przeszły do historii dzięki kunom, które zagnieżdziły się na poddaszu. Potargały i wyniosły ok. 30% dachu. Z reszty zrobiły sobie toaletę, jadalnie i bawialnię.
Wtedy zacząłem szukać wykonawców izolacji pianka i śledzić ten wątek. Dziś jestem już "zaizolowany pianką" i zdecydowanie ją polecam. Jestem bardzo zadowolony z efektów i korzyści jakie daje ten system izolacji. Syn mojego sasiada kiedy zobaczył jak wygląda taki natrysk od razu powiedział, że nie chce znać wełny. Wział namiar na wykonawce i na jesień pewnie zastosuje piane u siebie. 
Absolutnie nie chce deprecjonować tutaj wełny jako materiału izolacyjnego, lecz z czystym sumieniem napiszę, że pianka jest jednak dużo lepszym produktem i jestem pewien, że tak jak wyżej wymieniony steropian czy okna stanie się po prostu standardem.
Moze wyszedł z tego hymn pochwalny pianki, ale nic na to nie poradzę. Osobiście uważam, że to przy rosnących kosztach energii wrecz konieczne rozwiązanie, a co wiecej trwałe!
Pozdrawiam

----------


## vega1

a w piance kuny nie zamieszkają, nie?

----------


## compi

Przez 7 lat to kuny faktycznie miały raj. Normalnie działałbyś od razu. Załatał dziury i łapał wstrętne towarzystwo.

----------


## מרכבה

:big lol:  ta ... jak bym nie widział, piana to taki lekki epes ... z ciężkich materiałów kuno opornych to jest kostka słomy.
a nie coś co waży 10 kg na /m3.

----------


## compi

Również słyszałem o domu z poddaszem zaizolowanym pianą, a pozostawionym na zimę w stanie niewykończonym. Wiosną prace zaczęły sie podobno od walki z gryzoniami. Myszy nie miały problemu z logowaniem się w strukturze.

----------


## compi

C.d. prac zaczęto wiosną od tępienia gryzonia.

----------


## Millford Red

> skoro jesteś doświadczonym piankowcem to ja bardzo chętnie się zapoznam z merytorycznymi poglądami, w szczególności interesuje mnie:
> 1. ile kosztowała wełna 25cm
> 2. ile natrysk i jak grubo
> 3. twoje rachunki za CO przed i po
> 4. zdjęcia atesty i inne mertytoryczne argumenty


Bądzmy precyzyjni: nigdzie nie napisałem, że jestem doświadczonym piankowcem, jak się wyraziłeś. Owszem, z mojego wpisu wynika, iż jestem zwolennikiem pianki w kontekście tematu "Pianka ocieplająca kontra wełna". Uważam, że zapoznałem się na tyle z tym materiałem, jego cechami, parametrami oraz opiniami na jego temat, że decydując się na takowy nie miałem żadnych wątpliwości i jestem przekonany co do słuszności swojego wyboru. Szczególnie przemawiały do  mnie dwa argumenty: szczelność i trwałość.
A propos Twego pytania o koszt wełny to niestety nie jestem w stanie udzielić Ci na nie odpowiedzi, gdyż po prostu nie pamiętam i żeby być szczery napiszę, że nie doktoryzowałem się wtedy nad cenami materiałów dostarczanych mi na budowę. 
Wiem natomiast ile  teraz musiałbym zapłacić za wełnę gdybym się na nią zdecydował- ok. 40 zł za m2. Do tego należy doliczyć wszystko co jest potrzebne, aby ją położyć i koszt robocizny.  Policzyłem to wszystko i wyszło mi niewiele mniej niż izolacja pianką. Mam już tyle lat, że nie działam po omacku i umiem dostrzec korzyści długofalowe. Po prostu uważam, że jest to inwestycja, która mi się zwróci. Co więcej, korzyści będą odczuwalne zarówno zimą jak i latem.  Zdecydowałem się na 18cm przy czym summa summarum na większości powierzchni jest 20cm. Koszt- 85 zł za m2. 
Niestety zbyt krótko jestem "zapiankowany" abym mógł odpowiedzieć precyzyjnie na Twoje pytanie o porównanie kosztów. Wiemy również jaka była zima. Niemniej jednak mogę obiecać, że takie dane trafią na to forum. Mam również zagwarantowane badanie kamerą termowizyjną i również się nim podzielę. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## plusfoto

> Bądzmy precyzyjni: nigdzie nie napisałem, że jestem doświadczonym piankowcem, jak się wyraziłeś.


Nie przejmuj się. Dla kolegi mpoplaw każdy kto nie jest za wełną w tym temacie jest wykonawcą piany lub delikatnie mówiąc osobą nieliczącą się z kasą bo dała się naciąć i zrobić z siebie dojną krowę. Bo przecież wełnę można położyć samemu i zapłacić 20 parę zet za m2 a nie przepłacać po 80-100.

----------


## Tomaszs131

Po co o to pytasz?
Wpisz swoje wielokrotnie wczesnie  przedstawiane dane i po sprawie.
Nie ma sensu ponownie przez to samo przechodzic.

----------


## Millford Red

Witam,
napiszę krótko ale treściwie:
-temperatura powietrza za oknem: +36*C
-temperatura na poddaszu: +25*C!!!
Ogromna różnica dzięki izolacji pianką. Można egzystować bez klimatyzatora!
Pozdrawiam

----------


## autorus

Jaką grubość pianki dałeś?

----------


## Millford Red

> wymiękam, od tygodnia w całej Polsce załamanie pogody, zachmurzenie duże + opady deszczu, temperatury w porywach do +19 a ten wali coś o upałach +36
> 
> napiszę krótko ale treściwie:
> - kłamać trzeba umieć
> - chcesz coś zareklamować to przynajmniej stwarzaj jakieś pozory


Przykro mi bardzo, że stałem się wrogiem kolegi z tak błahego powodu, że użyłem materiału, którego kolega nie uznaje. I co gorsza, śmiem być  z niego zadowolony i polecać z czystym sumieniem wszystkim tym, którzy remontują lub budują. 
Przypominam koledze, że to jest forum, a nie blog w którym umieszcza się codziennie wpis (nie mam na to czasu).
Zarzucanie mi kłamstwa czy jakiś ukrytych intencji nie chcę nawet komentować.

----------


## Millford Red

> Jaką grubość pianki dałeś?


Zdecydowałem się na 18cm i za tyle zapłaciłem lecz muszę przyznać, że średnia grubość to mniej więcej 20cm.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## autorus

To fajnie ci wyszło  :smile:   u mnie zależne jest to od wysokości krokwi.

----------


## jarek whisky

mam pytanie fo tych co sie znaja a nie dywaguja bo za jakis miesiac chce miec piane na dachu jakies 300m2 jak to powinno byc zrobione bo 78 stron a nie wiele konkretow ... i zylion koncepcji pewnie i od osob co tego na oczy nie widzieli albo maja od roku  

dach pelne deskowanie
krokwie i od wewnatrz cos ala laty do mocowania podbitki 

chce to cale miec opryskane na co zwrocic uwage i czego pilnowac .... wykonawca chce 50 zl na m2 grubosci 18 cm 
jak z wentylacja miedzy deskowaniem a piana

----------


## Tomaszs131

50 zl to troche tanio- co to za piana?

----------


## autorus

A pi co co wentylacja między deskowania a pianka ? Żadnej wentylacji. Ja liczę ze załatwię sprawę w tym tygodniu ale nie zastanawiałem się na co zwrócić uwagę. Jedyne co to zabezpieczalem przewody i rury przed ubrudzeniem

----------


## autorus

> mam pytanie fo tych co sie znaja a nie dywaguja bo za jakis miesiac chce miec piane na dachu jakies 300m2 jak to powinno byc zrobione bo 78 stron a nie wiele konkretow ... i zylion koncepcji pewnie i od osob co tego na oczy nie widzieli albo maja od roku  
> 
> dach pelne deskowanie
> krokwie i od wewnatrz cos ala laty do mocowania podbitki 
> 
> chce to cale miec opryskane na co zwrocic uwage i czego pilnowac .... wykonawca chce 50 zl na m2 grubosci 18 cm 
> jak z wentylacja miedzy deskowaniem a piana


Jakaś dziwna cena. Mocno niska. U mnie 16cm to 66 netto.

----------


## jarek whisky

taka cene zaoferowala mi firma z rzeszowa tyle ze to przy 300m2 z vat 8% przy polskiej pianie z polychemu bylo by jeszcze taniej bo tez z nimi gadalem na temat samej uslugi przy moim zakupie w polychemie banki po 200 litrow .. na podkarpaciu piana jeszcze nie jest bardzo popularna wiec ceny nie sa z kosmosu

----------


## mat3006

> taka cene zaoferowala mi firma z rzeszowa tyle ze to przy 300m2 z vat 8% przy polskiej pianie z polychemu bylo by jeszcze taniej bo tez z nimi gadalem na temat samej uslugi przy moim zakupie w polychemie banki po 200 litrow .. na podkarpaciu piana jeszcze nie jest bardzo popularna wiec ceny nie sa z kosmosu


Witam,
widzę, że wątek odżył nieco... 
Też jestem z Rzeszowa i wcale nie uważam żeby piankowanie poddaszy było dużo mniej popularne u nas niż w innych częściach kraju. Dynamika wzrostu jest ogromna. Coraz więcej jest zadowolonych klientów którzy podają dalej swoją satysfakcję. Od dwóch tygodni maszyna jest "czerwona"
Co do ceny to ujmę to tak... Ludzie z branży wiedzą, że załamała się oficjalna dystrybucja Demi w Polsce i nie ma surowca spod znaku pszczółki ale zostały po tej piance beczki. Nie da się, na bazie oryginalnych surowców Demi zrobić takiej ceny! Jeżeli dalej wierzysz że za taką cenę dostaniesz oryginał to chyba nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie żeby zażądać odpowiedniej gwarancji. Nie mam na myśli papierka który, bez należnej odpowiedzialności, wystawi Ci facet który bez problemu przedłuży ją do czasu wybuchu Słońca. Mam na myśli gwarancję producenta systemu, która potwierdzi, że aplikująca firma ma ich autoryzację oraz, zarazem, potwierdzi źródło pochodzenia. Papier, nawet z pieczątkami, to nie wszystko. Gwarancja powinna mieć numer własny, tożsamy ze zgłoszeniem i łatwy do sprawdzenia na stronie producenta. Tak wygląda system stosowany przez sieć autoryzowanych wykonawców Icynene.
Cena którą podajesz jest w pobliżu ofert na piankach polskich. Jednak zakładanie, że bardzo niska cena markowego produktu, to po prostu wyjątkowa okazja, wielu kupujących Audicę w cenie Lanosa sprowadziło do roli ofiary, delikatnie mówiąc, oszustwa. Ale tak już było i będzie... Jeżeli chcesz zastosować tańszą, polską piankę to zrób to świadomie.
Trochę mi szkoda ND, który zapewne ma problem z zaakceptowaniem zjawiska nabierającego już masowego charakteru. Pozostając myślowo w epoce "kamienia topionego" będzie dalej stosował to swoje, dosiowe myślenie. Może kiedyś pojmie, że jego założenia są do.... 
BTW Być może niedługo ziści się moje marzenie i dążenie żeby zorganizować bezpośredni, urealniony "pojedynek" technologii.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## plusfoto

> LOL
> nasz czołowy naciągacz marketingowy znowu się ujawnił, i znowu obiecał że coś pokaże jak 2 lata temu, no nic, czekaliśmy 2 lata to poczekamy jeszcze 5 min, może wreszcie wpadną te hiper niskie rachunki za centralne ogrzewanie które obiecywał, czas najwyższy, być może z tego stada frajerów o których pisze da się wybrać coś co przynajmniej nie będzie straszyć rachunkami za centralne ogrzewanie tak jak to co dotychczas wpadało


Jak zwykle - merytoryczna odpowiedź obrońcy uciśnionych :big lol: 




> PS * jarek whisky* 18cm piany nie spełnia nowej normy budowlanej, jesteś pewien że dasz rady załatwić sobie odbiór techniczny domku ?? konsultowałeś te 18cm z kierbudem albo architektem ??


A tutaj pełna zgoda

----------


## jarek whisky

Jak dla mnie piana czy to polskiego polychemu czy innych marek ma te same skladniki ... a roznica w cenie jak w wielu przypadkach to koszty marketingu i wcisniecia klientowi tego czy tamtego ...

ba nawet juz sie zastanawialem nad zrobieniem sobie popierdolki do natrysku ...( zaraz bedzie krzyk ze to tylko musza byc profi maszyny za zylion zl ) a potrzebuje poza natryskiem dachu wlew  na sciany  ( dom z bala  1 bal zewnetrzy gruby 2 izolacja 3 deska cieka wewnetrzna )  

w wiekszosci mamy zamiar wiekszosc robic sami .. nie z braku kasy a wlasnej koncepsji satysfakcji ... (wole cos sam spi... niz sie denerwowac na fachowcow)  na domu fotowoltaika i pompa ciepla tez wlasnej koncepcji

Co do ustawy ja mam projekt  i pozwolenie z 2012 wiec nowe mnie ten tego ... u mnie kierownikiem budowy jest maz architektki a projekt jest wg mojego projektu

A co do gwarancji ... to jak planowalem zmiane w projekcie na plyte fundamentowa zamiast  klasycznego to jeden gosciu sie szczycil gwarancja 15 lat ... nosz k... raz to smiech bo tyle to na dach mozna miec a dwa wg mnie  ze gwarancja jest o ile jest to do czasu dokad zyje firma i jest ja z czego windykowac ... i finalnie fundamenty zrobilismy sami 4 razy taniej

----------


## Pulse

Ktos sie orientuje dlaczego strona producenta piany Demilec oddzial Polska jest zawieszona?

----------


## Tomaszs131

> Ktos sie orientuje dlaczego strona producenta piany Demilec oddzial Polska jest zawieszona?


Przeczytaj uwaznie poprzednia strone, tam znajdziesz odpowiedz.

----------


## jarek whisky

> Jak zrobisz i będzie to działać oraz będzie ekonomicznie się spinać to się pochwal
> Ja tego osobiście kompletnie nie widzę ponieważ musisz wytworzyć odp. ciśnienie i dobrze podgrzać składniki.


Zalezy jaka piane uzyjesz ...  moze byc piana zalewowa z dowolnym czasem startu 

Nie ma filozofii i ameryki nie trzeba odkrywac inni juz to zrobili wpisz w googla albo youtuba FROTH-PAK sam  pistolet  kosztuje 100 euro dysze jednorazowe do natrycku lub zalewania po pare  euro zamiast kupowac calego kompletu ... wystarcza inne zbiorniki plus cisnienie niz ich butle i piana z polskiego polychemu  

na aledrogo sa pistolety do natrysku na koncepcje pianki montażowej

----------


## jarek whisky

Moze tak napisze co dokladnie trzeba by sobie samemu chate opryskac piana 
1. jak wyzej pistoled i dysze mieszajace 
2. dwie butle po 10kg po propandutanie 
3 duza butla co2
4. 2 reduktory cisnienia 
5 troche zaworkow i wezy wiertarka gwintowniki itp 
6 piana z polychemu w standardowych bankach po 200l na skladnik mniejsze sa malo korzystne cenowo 
7. umowa z kurierem na przesylki paletowe by nie placic kosmicznych cen lub wlasny transport 

to tyle ... czekam na opitol od wykonawcow ze to ten tego nie to samo co ........

----------


## mat3006

> Moze tak napisze co dokladnie trzeba by sobie samemu chate opryskac piana 
> 1. jak wyzej pistoled i dysze mieszajace 
> 2. dwie butle po 10kg po propandutanie 
> 3 duza butla co2
> 4. 2 reduktory cisnienia 
> 5 troche zaworkow i wezy wiertarka gwintowniki itp 
> 6 piana z polychemu w standardowych bankach po 200l na skladnik mniejsze sa malo korzystne cenowo 
> 7. umowa z kurierem na przesylki paletowe by nie placic kosmicznych cen lub wlasny transport 
> 
> to tyle ... czekam na opitol od wykonawcow ze to ten tego nie to samo co ........


A ja, jeżeli Pan pozwoli, to będę zaszczycony możliwością osobistego uczestnictwa w tym śmiałym projekcie w charakterze obserwatora. Zapewniam również dokumentowanie foto i video. Do odważnych świat należy! Powodzenia!
Tylu już było oszołomów którym się wydawało że piankę to można nawet dwiema pompkami do pompowania kół samochodowych ale Kolega zdecydowanie jest, o niebo, bardziej przygotowany merytorycznie. Mam wielką nadzieję, że nie poprzestanie Kolega na szkicowej koncepcji i zarysie tylko przeprowadzi eksperyment, z sukcesem, do końca.
Pozostając w oczekiwaniu na zaproszenie...
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Konrad J.

Witam
Przy dużym dachu nie jest to mała cena (50 netto za 18 cm) jeden dzień pracy.
Wiem co piszę bo sam natryskuję pianę. Ceny pół amerykańskich czy innych pian (bo IZO produkowane jest na dalekim wschodzie i wszyscy od nich biorą) są podyktowane wyłącznie kwestią umów wyłącznościowych. Trafiłem w necie na taką umowę i ci co się wiążą "z naj naj naj lepszymi"  :Smile: )) to za zastosowanie innego producenta muszą zabulić karę 50 tyś. mają wyznaczone obroty i niby wsparcie i dlatego to takie koszty. Jeśli są tacy naj naj naj to przecież w Polsce jest dozwolona reklama porównawcza i śmiało mogą w takiej reklamie (były w przypadku leków i proszków) powiedzieć w czym konkurencja jest gorsza i słabsza. Byli by wtedy naprawdę naj.... *Tylko że różnic nie ma*   i tu jest nabijanie klientów w butelkę bo z Kanady czy z USA a my przygłupki Polacy to przecież nie umiemy i nie potrafimy a amerykanie to to dopiero technologia i myśl. Ludzie pomyślcie i zawsze proście o papiery od dostawcy, a jeśli są pewni co do gorszej jakości Polskich produktów to niech ODWAŻNIE dadzą to na piśmie. Od razu D..pa pęknie i łzy w oczach bo podpisali umowy lojalki i teraz mają problem.

----------


## luki8l

A ja mam takie oto pytanie.

Co myślicie o tym, aby połączyć wełnę z pianą?
Widziałbym to tak, że wszystkie łączenia wełny z krokwiami oraz wełny z wełną wypełniamy pianą, aby uszczelnić połączenia i niejako skleić.
Do tego dajemy drugą warstwę wełny, na krokwie (w sumie nic nowego  :smile:  ), i tu również łączymy wszystko pianą.
Dzięki temu uzyskujemy lambdę wełny, a w newralgicznych miejscach - szczelność piany.

Zastanawiam się czy nie zrobić tak u siebie.
Czy widzicie jakieś przeciwskazania?

----------


## autorus

Nie rozumiem po co to robić. IMO albo jedno albo drugie.

----------


## jarek whisky

W temacie piany i natrysku  pistolet wraz z dyszami 



Reszta koncepcja wlasna w tym sterowanie ogrzewania zarówno zbiorników jak i przewodów

Koszt gotowego systemu producentow jest z kosmosu bo dwa jednorazowe zbiorniki do ok 1,5m3 to koszt 2x300Euto a koszt polskiej czy to otwarto czy zamknieto komorkowej to ok 3 euro za kg + Vat

----------


## autorus

Nie zgadzam się. Już to tłumaczył adam_mk. 

Styropian ma swoje parametry tylko w laboratorium. Potem łapie wilgoć, i jest po ptakach. Co prawda gdybyśmy go zakładali w zimie, gdzie wilgotność jest 0, byłoby ok. Ale nikt nie kładzie styropianu w zimie.

----------


## jarek whisky

Wysokosc rachunków za CO niestety nie zalezy od technologiii a glownie od jakosci wykonania z ktora bardzo roznie bywa, mostkow i podatnosci danej technologii na warunki srodowiskowe ... bo marketingowe wyliczenia producentow w warunkach labolatoryjnych to mozna traktowac z przymrózeniem oka wobec efektu finalnego

----------


## Konrad J.

> matołku, jedno i drugie to na tych samych wzorach się liczy, bo to wynika z dokładnie tego samego, od 6 lat jesteś na tym forum, weź ty się wreszcie za naukę, to nie są wcale takie trudne wzory
> 
> przykład: mamy domek ze ścianą z kanadyjskiej pianki U=0,1 obok domek z pianką polską U=0,1 a obok kolejne dwa domki z styropianem i wełną gdzie ściana tez ma U=0,1 a więc każdy z tych domków traci przez ściany dokładnie tyle samo bez względu na to ile razy będziesz zaklinał rzeczywistość i swoją alternatywną fizykę promował



No nie do końca
nie tylko lambda decyduje
Jest jeszcze wiele innych czynników. Gdyby patrzeć tylko na L toby było życie proste. ale .......
no właśnie jeszcze jest opór właściwy materiałów, masa, przwiewność zdolności do absorpcji wilgoci i iiii i jeszcze trochę. 
Tak więc nie jest to tak Hopa Siupa.

----------


## mat3006

> Wysokosc rachunków za CO *niestety nie zalezy od technologiii* a *glownie od j*akosci wykonania z ktora bardzo roznie bywa, mostkow i *podatnosci danej technologii na warunki srodowiskowe* ...


Gratuluję "gibkości" logiki :ohmy: 

A co do jakości pianek to nie jest tak jak piewcy polskich pianek twierdzą. Jest molto inaczej, ale tego i tak pewnie się długo nie dowiedzą. I nieprawdą jest twierdzenie o jednym producencie z Dalekiego Wschodu. To taka sztuczka żeby tłumaczyć wciskanie chińszczyzny.
Co do wyłączności to ma sens ale większy w drugą stronę.

----------


## mat3006

> No nie do końca
> nie tylko lambda decyduje
> Jest jeszcze wiele innych czynników. Gdyby patrzeć tylko na L toby było życie proste. ale .......
> no właśnie jeszcze jest opór właściwy materiałów, masa, przwiewność zdolności do absorpcji wilgoci i iiii i jeszcze trochę. 
> Tak więc nie jest to tak Hopa Siupa.


Co to jest opór właściwy w kontekście tematu? Czyżbyśmy wprowadzali prąd?

----------


## Konrad J.

> i dyskusja zatoczyła koło, przypomnę że 2 lata temu nasz czołowy naciągacz od piany promował identyczną teorię za co dostał łatkę trola, skoro sobie życzysz ponownie włazić w to bagno to ja ci proponuję najpierw zapoznaj się z wcześniejszymi postami bo za chwilę dostaniesz identyczną łatkę
> 
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post5811018


Nie jestem naciągaczem. Nie mam nic do ukrycia. Otwarcie powiedziałem że natryskuję pianę. Wszedłem w tą technologię bo uznałem ją za naprawdę dobrą. W branży budowlanej jestem od 1999 r (projektowanie, ocena konstrukcji, nadzory i wykonawstwo). I nigdy nie twierdziłem i nie twierdzę że PUR i PIR to najlepszy cud. Jest to dobry materiał tak jak dobra wełna skalna a jakaś tania mata szklana. Tylko przy pianie można popełnić ZNACZNIE mniej błędów podczas wykonania niż przy wełnie no i czas aplikacji jest krótszy. A jeśli chodzi o mostki to no chyba kwestia bezsporna. I nikogo nie namawiam na swoje usługi. Po prostu wyraziłem swoje zdanie. Decyzje zawsze podejmuje inwestor na podstawie sobie znanych powodów (forum nie jest wyznacznikiem). Wyciąganie opinii z postó tych którzy mają tysiące nie zawsze ma sens. Tysiące nie zawsze świadczą o wiedzy. Czasem jest to po prostu dużo wolnego czasu w pracy np. magazynierów itp. a nie merytoryczna wiedza. I UWAGA do nikogo nie przypinam łatki a tych którzy mogli to odebrać osobiście BARDZO przepraszam.

----------


## mat3006

> Nie jestem naciągaczem. Nie mam nic do ukrycia. Otwarcie powiedziałem ...


Widzę, że nowi w wątku koledzy jeszcze się nie zorientowali, ze pojawia się tu indywiduum które należy, po prostu, ignorować. Polecam.
Nie ma znaczenia Wasze zdanie, wiedza czy doświadczenie. Nie pasujecie do wzorca to zostaniecie zelżeni. Olewajcie toto i tyle. Szkoda nerw.

----------


## autorus

Dzieci w przedszkolu zachowują się poważniej  :smile:

----------


## compi

Dopóki wełna spełnia założone wymagania klienta, dopóty droższa pianka nie będzie popularna. Masz kasę - aplikuj pianę, pilnujesz budżetu i myślisz - układasz wełnę. Spadnie cena piany - wełna pójdzie w zapomnienie. Na razie zaklinanie rzeczywistości polega na tym, żeby marketingowo jakiegoś niezbyt wnikliwego klienta złapać. Metoda stara jak świat, ale widocznie skuteczna.

----------


## jarek whisky

panie i panowie obrzucajacy sie blotem koszt materialupolskiego to 3 euro na kg ... otwarta piana to 9-15 kg na m3 zamknieta to 30-50kg/m3... oczywiscie sprzedawcy mowia ze natrysk robia zamknieto komorkowa ....dziwne ze ni jak ma sie to do realiow szybko rosnacej piany ...otwartej ...
ale maszynki nie sa tanie zusy trzeba placic za pracwnikow podatki takze ... i jakis zysk na firmie byc powinien by wlasciciel mial z czego zyc ,, bo harytatywnie tego nie robi ...poniewaz sam prowadze dialalnosc od 96 postanowilem sobie sam zrobic ustrojstwo do natrysku bo filozofi nie ma a logika we lbie jakas tam jest i znacznie bardziej skomplikowane rzeczy w zyciu robie ... 

jednak po rozmowach z fachowcami od pian wole to takze zrobic sam ... a czemu bo wiekszosc jak pytalem o wentylacje desek nad piana pytli  sie po co wentylowac przeciez to piana woda tam nie wejdzie ..... odwrot na piecie .... woda wszedzie wejdzie byle mogla wyjsc  ... pozdrawiam wszystkich fachowcow od pian co ogarneli jak psikac i nie wiedza o innych tematach ... ja dziekuje takim ... tak samo jak welnowcom co byle membrane stosuja ... ja wole pape i wentylacje

co ciekawe jak poprosilem jednego rozsadnego czy da rade zrobic cieki natrysk piana zamknieta  pozniej otwarta i znow zamknieto komorwa to powiedzial ze sie nie da  ..

----------


## jarek whisky

mam ceny ponizej 2e za kg ale w beczkach po 200 l/kg .. wg mnie najwazniejsza temp skladnikow   a nie cisnienie .....

----------


## mat3006

> Dopóki wełna spełnia założone wymagania klienta, dopóty droższa pianka nie będzie popularna. Masz kasę - aplikuj pianę, pilnujesz budżetu i myślisz - układasz wełnę. Spadnie cena piany - wełna pójdzie w zapomnienie. Na razie zaklinanie rzeczywistości polega na tym, żeby marketingowo jakiegoś niezbyt wnikliwego klienta złapać. Metoda stara jak świat, ale widocznie skuteczna.


W rozpoczynającym się tygodniu mam dwie wymiany izolacji metodą "od góry". Jeden z tych "zadowolonych" z wełny klientów ma dom wykonany dwa lata temu. Drugi sześć. Oni już "zaoszczędzili".

----------


## mat3006

> mam ceny ponizej 2e za kg ale w beczkach po 200 l/kg .. wg mnie najwazniejsza temp skladnikow   a nie cisnienie .....


Powodzenia! Ponawiam swoje "wproszenie". 
Przy okazji... radzę sprawdzić co to za piana i czy w ogóle ma atest PZH dopuszczający do stosowania w budynkach mieszkalnych. To nie problem zrobić pianę żeby wyglądała prawie podobnie. Potem jeszcze trzeba latami żyć tam z rodziną. Rozumiem, że dla kolegi farba to farba a papa to papa ale zdarzają się i tam "drobne", aczkolwiek istotne różnice dla zdrowia.
A ciśnienie jest nie mniej ważnym parametrem niż temperatura ponieważ dopiero ono gwarantuje (wraz z dobrej klasy pistoletem) 100% zmieszanie obydwu składników. Bez tego, nawet z dobrego systemu można zrobić sobie "kuku".
Miałem kolegę (niestety nie żyje bo za bardzo był "pomysłowym Dobromirem") któremu nie pasowała paleta barw tynków mneralnych pewnego systemu BSO. Ponieważ był "sprytny" to mieszał dwa różne odcienie i dodatkowo kolorował sobie, pigmencikami każdy zarób worka (mieszanki w formie sypkiej). Skończyło się tym, że malował, bezpośrednio po nałożeniu trzykrotnie elewację. W założeniach - oszczędził...
Co do postu poniżej... Skorzystajcie z linków do pełnych postów to łatwo zobaczycie jaka jest skala manipulacji i po prostu kłamstw... tyle commentu, reszta jest milczeniem.

----------


## Konrad J.

Witam
Ten spór jest zbędny.
Naprawdę jakieś przepychanki itp.
Jak już mówiłem zajmuje się aplikacją piany (od niedawna) wcześniej używaliśmy wełny skalnej. Budujemy domy w konstrukcji lekkiego szkieletu stalowego i dotychczas wypełnialiśmy ściany wełną skalną i zewnętrznie izolacja z styropianu. 
Dla przykładu dom zamieszkały przez 4 dorosłe osoby, pow 254 mkw, rekuperacja, okna 3 szyby, ściany zewnętrzne 150+50mm dobrej wełny skalnej (a nie jakiejś szklanej maty szemranych parametrów), dach 350 mm skosy, poziom na jętkach 450. Gazomierz założony 1 października 2010 ze stanem "0" odczyt na dziań 30 czerwca 2014 r. 4281 m^3 - gaz ziemny GZ 41,5. Rocznie około 0,5 ÷ 1,0 mp drzewa do kominka okazyjnie dla klimatu. W domu średnio w okresie grzewczym 22÷24 stC. Gaz jest również wykorzystywany do CWU i przyrządzania posiłków.
Tak więc widać, że wełna nie jest zła. Prawda że mnóstwo pracy przy jej "dobrym" ułożeniu - naprawdę męczarnia 4 osoby bite 6 dni po 10 rg. Docinanie, pasowanie, układanie, wciskanie w profile i podcinanie i ...... naprawdę kupa.
Dlatego zdecydowałem się na pianę bo zależy mi na czasie wykonywanych prac. Podobny dom kończymy teraz i z podobną ilością izolacji. 2 osoby 2 dni po 8 rg wraz z oklejaniem. Robota - bajka w porównaniu z wełną. koszt materiałowy taki sam. Efekt - wszystkie szparki i zakamarki w profilach wypełnione bezbłędnie. Ciągłość izolacji to jest to czego oczekiwałem no i koszty pracy.
Podsumowując
Koszty materiałów - taki sam (mniejsze straty niż przy wełnie).
Akustyka - bez porównania na korzyść piany (podczas deszczu przy pokryci blachodachówką super cicho) porównanie do domu z wełną (używamy zawsze rockwool rockton)
Czas - bez komentarza
Energooszczędność - no trochę czasu potrzeba żeby obiektywnie stwierdzić (domy bardzo podobne oddalone od siebie 750 metrów a więc można jakoś się odnieść).
Tak więc szkoda bić "pianę"  :big grin:  w temacie nie podając konkretów. Stosujemy pianę dlatego że dal mojej firmy licząc wszystkie koszty jest taniej.
Samo ułożenie wełny to nie wszystko. Są jeszcze koszty inne:
- transport (przy pełnych składach odpada)
- rozładunek (ludziom mus zapłacić)
- koszty składowani (tu też mus zapłacić ułożenie, przeniesienie to jest czas i koszt) pod dach żeby nie zamokła
- odpady (znacznie więcej - ktoś źle dotnie, podepta, itp)
- maski dla ludzi, noże, rękawice, itp.
- sprzątanie, odpady,
Przy pianie
- przyjeżdża transport z komponentami, ładuję na przyczepę 2 ludzi no i jazda.

Wiem, że "samemu taniej" ale..... ale to należy podejść obiektywnie.
Tak jak do - Ogrzewam kominkiem bo tanioo .... Drewno załatwię od leśniczego "trochę poza kwitami", transport a mam przyczepkę sam dowiozę (no bo na powietrze), rżnięcie mam piłę to za free, rąbanie to dla relaksu..... itp.
A jak by to wszystko policzyć to już nie tak tan. 
Chyba się zgodzicie.
A więc piana nie jest cudem nie.. nie... Ktoś to wymyślił bo - sumarycznie jest taniej i na pewno nie gorzej i mniej błędów do popełnienia.

A przy średnim domku my zużywamy około 80÷95 m^3 materiałów izolacyjnych dla wełny 12 000÷14500 PLN a dla piany 12500÷14850 PLN.
No to tyle jak są jakieś pytanka to bardzo proszę.

----------


## mat3006

> Grzałem praktycznie cały sezon. Energii zużyłem może nawet więcej bo musiałem uzupełnić właśnie to co wywietrzyłem wcześniej.
> No i popatrz na różnicę, to nie są drobne procenty a 2 x więcej u Lobo. Sądzisz, że PUR w stropie nie przyczynił się do tego?


Będzie tak sądził. Na 100%

----------


## Konrad J.

> czy można to traktować jako ofertę handlową ?? naprawdę robicie ocieplenia pianką po 156 zł/m3 z VAT transportem robocizną i amortyzacją sprzętu ??


No i tak się właśnie licznik postów nabija :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin: 

Odpowiedź na stwierdzenie. NIE
Zapraszam do przerobienia materiału z 3 klasy szkoły podstawowej - czytanie ze zrozumieniem.

Cytat
A przy średnim domku my zużywamy około 80÷95 m^3 materiałów izolacyjnych dla wełny 12 000÷14500 PLN a dla piany 12500÷14850 PLN.

Nie ma mowy o sprzęcie, robociźnie, dojazdach
stwierdzenie "materiałów izolacyjnych" oznacza
- wełna lub piana - dosłownie i bez dodatków łącznie z podatkiem VAT - bo chyba cena brutto interesuje przysłowiowego Kowalskiego.

Nie lubię przepychanek a więc dlatego taka odpowiedź.
Proszę o konkretne pytania lub zarzuty.
MERYTORYCZNE a nie czepialskie.
Żadna informacja nie będąca zatytułowana Oferta Handlowa nią nie jest.

----------


## compi

> W rozpoczynającym się tygodniu mam dwie wymiany izolacji metodą "od góry". Jeden z tych "zadowolonych" z wełny klientów ma dom wykonany dwa lata temu. Drugi sześć. Oni już "zaoszczędzili".


No cóż.... należy się zastanowić jaki promil ociepleń wełną jest wykonany wadliwie(ewentualnie ile kun lata po naszych dachach) i potem zastanowić się jaki promil pian jest wadliwie zaapilkowany. Wtedy można coś porównywać. Tym promilem mogą być gnijące deski poszycia dachowego, o czym pisano już na forum.

----------


## mat3006

> No cóż.... należy się zastanowić jaki promil ociepleń wełną jest wykonany wadliwie(ewentualnie ile kun lata po naszych dachach) i potem zastanowić się jaki promil pian jest wadliwie zaapilkowany. Wtedy można coś porównywać. Tym promilem mogą być gnijące deski poszycia dachowego, o czym pisano już na forum.


Promil? Jaki promil ociepleń wełną jest wykonany wadliwie? No sorry... może jaki procent (nieduży) jest wykonanych poprawnie? Co i tak nie zmienia jej kluczowej wady.
A z tymi deskami to o co chodzi? Jakiś fakt czy dywagacje?

----------


## plusfoto

> Tym promilem mogą być gnijące deski poszycia dachowego, o czym pisano już na forum.


Jak inwestor idiota i każe kłaść pianę na drewno prosto z lasu a wykonawca się na to godzi bez uprzedzenia czym to grozi bo liczy się kasa to czemu nie.

----------


## compi

> Promil? Jaki promil ociepleń wełną jest wykonany wadliwie? No sorry... może jaki procent (nieduży) jest wykonanych poprawnie? Co i tak nie zmienia jej kluczowej wady.
> A z tymi deskami to o co chodzi? Jakiś fakt czy dywagacje?


O kluczowych wadach lepiej nie pisz. Cena piany powoduje, że jest to właśnie promil wykonywanych izolacji.

----------


## compi

> Jak inwestor idiota i każe kłaść pianę na drewno prosto z lasu a wykonawca się na to godzi bez uprzedzenia czym to grozi bo liczy się kasa to czemu nie.


Sądzisz że ci od piany sprawdzają wilgotność drewna przed aplikacją?

----------


## plusfoto

> Sądzisz że ci od piany sprawdzają wilgotność drewna przed aplikacją?


Jak w każdym zawodzie są dobrzy i źli.

----------


## compi

> Jak w każdym zawodzie są dobrzy i źli.


To może być KLUCZOWE stwierdzenie w tej dyskusji, hehe.

----------


## luki8l

No i właśnie dlatego będę wykonywał ocieplenie sam i użyję zarówno wełny jak i piany.
Wełny jako głównego izolatora, a pianę jako uszczelnienie w miejscach styku i  trudno dostępnych miejscach.
Mało tego, okna połaciowe zamierzam obłożyć styropianem - między regipsem a krokwią.

----------


## jarek whisky

> To zależy ile robisz ale beczka 200l jednego komponentu to jest zaledwie nieco ponad 400kg produktu. A 400kg przy 10kg/m3 to 40m3 przy np. 20cm grubości to 200m2 - mały dach.
> A temperatura to fakt, że jest najważniejsza. Bawiłem się w próby mieszania w kubeczku i ciepłe pięknie rosną tylko mieszając.
> Może jednak zakończysz testy sukcesem, trzymam kciuki!


Robie dla siebie ... w tym ocieplanie wentylacji rur scian  itp ... wiec moja koncepcja to jednorazowo po 25 kg skladnika ... ni jak sie to ma do standardow maszynowych i nie w tym rzecz ale z koleii ja sobie moge na jeden natrysk walnac zalew oprysk  otwarto i zamknieto komorowa czego nie ma szans zrobic w duzych gratach ...mam torszke inne koncepcje niz masowy natrysk 

ktos tam wspomnial o cisnieniu ... itp a nie temp to moze niech przeczyta karte produktu w ktorej jest nie tylko temp piany ale i podloza  .. oraz dopuszczenie ...to do tego mat costam

podpowiem polski a nie chinskie costam polski  polychem ... na stronie nie ma dostaje sie je po kontakcie z technikiem / chemikiem ktory dobiera piane do koncepcji stosowania

----------


## Konrad J.

> ...po kiego grzyba na forum dla inwestorów zamieszcza pan swoje koszty NETTO ??


Gdzie podałem cenę netto????

Kowalski za ułożenie wełny wraz z materiałem na gotowo (czyli wszystkie koszty obsługi i materiałów pomocniczych) około 300 ÷ 350 zł/m^3
Koszty piany około 320 ÷ 370 zl/m^3. Wszystko zależy od odległości, ilości m^2, gr. izolacji.

A to inwestor sam decyduje co wybierze. I szkoda gdybania nad ceną bo można dewagować nad wieloma rzeczami dlaczego to droższe a nie tańsze wbudowuje. Nie zawsze należy wybierać najtaniej bo może się zemścić. No i należy do kwestii ceny podejść globalnie a nie sam położę. Bo sam to też koszt. bo czasem jest lepiej dać to zrobić komuś kto się zna a samemu  poświęcić ten czas na zarobek w swojej branży. No chyba, że ktoś nie szanuje swojego czasu i wycenia go na 1 PLN. To ja chętnie go zatrudnię za stawkę na jaką się wycenia przy robocie u siebie.

----------


## plusfoto

> tu na tym forum inwestorzy chwalą się kosztem izolacji na gotowo między 50-150zł/m3 to jest jakieś 3-8 raza taniej


Pomyliły Ci się *m3* o których pisze Konrad   z  *m2* o których piszą inwestorzy.

----------


## plusfoto

Cytat z Konrada:
"Kowalski za ułożenie *wełny* wraz z materiałem na  gotowo (czyli wszystkie  koszty obsługi i materiałów pomocniczych) około  300 ÷ 350 zł/m^3
Koszty piany około 320 ÷ 370 zl/m^3. Wszystko zależy od odległości, ilości m^2, gr. izolacji"

A istotne słowa to *wełna i ułożenie przez firmę na gotowo*

----------


## plusfoto

> to mówisz że w cenie *Konrad J.* 320-370 zł/m3 co daje 3,2 do 3,7 zł/1cm/m2 piany zawarte są już regipsy stelaże malowanie szpachlowanie i wynoszenie śmieci ??


Ile kosztuje m3 *dobrej* wełny ? Dołóż do tego robociznę i dodatki. Tylko nie mów że ktoś to zrobi za 5 złoty z metra. Pomijamy zabudowę.

----------


## Konrad J.

> tu na tym forum inwestorzy chwalą się kosztem izolacji na gotowo między 50-150zł/m3 to jest jakieś 3-8 raza taniej, obawiam się że w tych cenach to tutaj nikogo pan nie złapie


A ja nikogo nie chcę łapać. Tylko niech Pan przeczyta co Pan pisze "na gotowo między 50-150zł/m3" to przy 25 cm grubości na gotowo (czyli robocizna i materiał - szemrany) to jakies 12,5 zł/m2 przyjmując, że na skosy dachowe należy używać wełny skalnej a nie mat typu szklany puch (należy dobrze czytać projekty a tam na pewno jest napisane wełna mineralna a nie szklana. Słowo mineralna oznacza wełny z skał bazaltowych( np.Rockoowl lub Paroc a nie ekomaty itp.) to jak przy cenach super rabat i promocja na wełnę mineralną za 1 m^2 25 cm grubości przy kosztach robocizny "0" i braku odpadów, materiałów pomocniczych, kosztu transportu i rozładunku jest to możliwe. Chyba nie bardzo Pan orientuje się w cenach rynkowych materiałów i robocizny. Bo 50 zł/m^3....... Chyba jest Pan MITOMANEM. Nikt zdrowo myślący nie łyknie takiej bajki. No chyba, że potwierdzi to Pan sprzedażą takiej wełny mi po podanych przez Pana cenach (robocizna odpuszczę niech stracę  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin: ) . No to czekam na uwiarygodnienie.

----------


## Konrad J.

> to mówisz że w cenie *Konrad J.* 320-370 zł/m3 co daje 3,2 do 3,7 zł/1cm/m2 piany zawarte są już regipsy stelaże malowanie szpachlowanie i wynoszenie śmieci ??


I znów szkoła podstawowa klasa III - czytanie ze zrozumieniem a nie dokładanie własnych mitów. Cz ja pisałem o płytach karton-gips. Czy inni użytkownicy to tak odczytali. Chyba nie. Pan ma wyraźnie problemy i za wszelką cenę chce Pan obronić swoja teorię wkładając Swoje słowa i bajkowe teorie w czyjeś usta.
Mi naprawdę nie zależy na przekonywaniu kogoś że koło jest kwadratowe (tak jak Pan to robi) bo zdrowo myślący sami wyciągają wnioski. Ja tylko pisze z doświadczenia i własnej praktyki to co wiem i czego doświadczyłem. Nie dla propagandy tylko dla przekazania rzetelnej wiedzy. I może nie zauważyłem tego to proszę o opinię innych śledzących wątek. Czy ja kogoś nagabuję, namawiam, wymuszam, wciskam do zastosowania piany na siłę. Jeśli tak to proszę o przytoczenie cytatu. Myślę, że tak nie jest. Naprawdę chętnie służę pomocą i odpowiem na pytania. Tylko proszę nie pytać czemu piana jest droższa od 1m^3 wełny wraz z robocizną za 50 zł  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  bo nie wiem Proszę to pytanie zadawać bajkopisarzom.

----------


## Konrad J.

> Ile kosztuje m3 *dobrej* wełny ? Dołóż do tego robociznę i dodatki. Tylko nie mów że ktoś to zrobi za 5 złoty z metra. Pomijamy zabudowę.


Witam 1 m^3 dobrej wełny wg cennika to ok. 160 zł/m^3
Robocizna z kosztami pośrednimi (sprzątanie, gwoździe, sznurki itp.) 17 zł/m^2
Ceny netto
Uwaga. Nie ma kosztów odpadów i innych (transport. rozładunek.....)

Pozdrawiam
Konrad J.

----------


## Konrad J.

Mam pytanie z innej beczki.
Czemu pisząc posta około 17 pokazuje 14:58????

----------


## herakles

> Witam 1 m^3 *dobrej wełny* wg cennika to ok. 160 zł/m^3
> Robocizna z kosztami pośrednimi (sprzątanie, gwoździe, sznurki itp.) 17 zł/m^2
> Ceny netto
> Uwaga. Nie ma kosztów odpadów i innych (transport. rozładunek.....)
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Konrad J.


a czym się różni dobra od tej gorszej? Odpowiem, "marżą"!!!

----------


## jarek whisky

ze tak powiem wykonawcow kazdy sobie moze dobierac jak mu pasuje cena lub nie ... ale panie i panowie legalnie dzialajace firmy placa vat zus cit / pit za siebie i pracownikow ... i charytatywnie raczej nie prowadza prac ... 

mi nie pasowaly ceny i koncepcje wykonawcow to robie sam a nie opluwam innych

----------


## Konrad J.

> a czym się różni dobra od tej gorszej? Odpowiem, "marżą"!!!


Nie nie tylko marżą. Dobra wełna wg mnie to tak jak większość projektantów (sam również projektuje) pisze w swoich opracowaniach wełna MINERALNA - bazaltowa. Wełna dobrej jakości ma swoja masę. Za dobry materiał uznaje się wełny o gęstości pow. 30 kg/m^3. Daje to bezwładność inercyjną izolacji oraz utrudnia przedmuchiwanie. Przy pianie nie ma to znaczenia. Piana przy gęstości nawet 8 kg/m^3 nie ma możliwości przewiewania - to ze względu na swoją budowę i strukturę. Wełna lekka jest bardziej podatna na osiadanie, zsuwanie i przewiewanie. a więc ni tylko marża.
A teraz o cenach.
Bez znaczenia czy to jest wełna, styropian, pian, fibry itp. płacimy za każdy z tych materiałów różnych odmian (np. styropian fasada czy podłogowy; wełna lekka czy twarda; piana otwarto czy zamknięto komórkowa; fiber natryskiem czy wdmuchiwany) płacimy tyle samo w przeliczeniu na kg. To znaczy,że np. piana otwarto komórkowa (12 kg/m^3) koszt. 3,5 zł/cm/m^2 to zamknięto (30 kg/m^3) koszt. 10,5 zł/cm/m^2, wełna lekka (11 kg/m^3) koszt. 0,6 zł/cm/m^2 to wełna -mineralna-skalna (32 kg/m^3) koszt. 1,8 zł/cm/m^2 itd.. to oczywiście są koszty zaokrąglone. I tu widać że paci się za kilogramy produkty i energię niezbędną do przetworzenia. No to więc nie tylko marż. No i jeszcze jedno. Gdyby to była tylko marża a nie parametry to naprawdę te droższe nie miały by racji bytu po tylu latach stosowania w budownictwie. Wiem, że wielu inwestorów podmienia wełnę na inną niż w projekcie - bo tak my Polacy mamy. A to nie tędy droga Panowie.
Te dobory to nie widzimisię projektantów tu wchodzą zagadnienia z fizyki budowli. Ja jako wykonawca najchętniej bym używał wełny lekkiej szklanej ale... ale to jest wbrew sztuce budowlanej. Żaden z producentów na oficjalne zapytanie i prośbę nie podjął się pisemnej odpowiedzi stwierdzającej, że wełny lekkie są odpowiednikiem wełen mineralnych użytych w projektach typowych pod względem parametrów technicznych i spełnią wszystkie założenia projektanta w zakresie fizyki budowli. A to już o czymś świadczy. Panowie mam prośbę o zamieszczenie skanów z opisu projektu czy rysunku gdzie na połaciach skosów dachowych jest zaprojektowana wełna lekka szklana. Przekonany jestem że ponad 90% to wełna mineralna. Ja bym też nie zaprojektował wełny lekkiej (poza dociepleń poziomych nie obciążonych np. pomiędzy jętkami lub w pasie dolnym wiązarów).

----------


## Konrad J.

> skoro już tak ładnie odkrywamy karty to zdradźmy że są to ceny wywoławcze, dla pokazania niekumatemu inwestorowi humaniście, co będą widnieć na W-Z albo na fakturze pro-forma, gdy wykonawca zamawia towar, natomiast właściwa faktura do zapłaty będzie z rabatem 20%, czyli gdyby inwestor zadał sobie trud i samodzielnie odwiedził hurtownię to bez łaski, z pocałowaniem w rękę, z VAT i transportem wyrwie zwykłą wełnę porównywalną z pianką OK 0,045 po 0,5zł/cm/m2 natomiast lepszą cieplejszą wełnę 0,033 po 1,5zł/cm/m2
> http://allegro.pl/welna-isover-super...362478930.html
> http://allegro.pl/welna-mineralna-kn...423410559.html
> http://allegro.pl/welna-mineralna-ur...384085265.html
> 
> PS pianę już można po 2,85zł/cm/m2
> http://allegro.pl/natrysk-pianki-pur...363900816.html


Ja swoje a "Kuba" swoje
Żeby pisać takie dyrdymały.....
Szanowny Panie nie okłamuj Pan forumowiczów i jak coś Pan podajesz to sprawdź informacje (bo wiedzy Pan nie masz) a po upewnieniu się dopiero podawaj informacje.

Wszystkie podane przez Pana przykłady wełny pow. to wełny *SZKLANE!!!!*
To że ktoś na allegro używa w nazwie mineralna to nie oznacza, że jest to wełna bazaltowa czyli skalna. Te przykłady to maty szklane!!!!
To można sprawdzić na stronie producenta mat w deklaracjach zgodności produktu (to taki dokument techniczny dla Pana informacji) np. Ursa kturą Pan przytacza http://www.ursa.pl/pl-pl/produkty/Do...osci-DF-32.pdf
Deklaracja zgodności nr 13/DF 32/CE.

Oj oj oj Panie Mitoman......
Ilość postów (bajkowych) wcale nie świadczy o jakiejkolwiek wiedzy, oj nie.
I Proszę nie wprowadzać forumowiczów w błąd.
Ja wiem że na forum osoby szukają wiedzy bo jej nie posiadają. I po to właśnie jest forum a nie po to by wprowadzać ludzi w błąd tak jak Pan to robi.
Ja chętnie odpowiem (w miarę możliwości i wiedzy) na każde pytanie forumowiczów, a nie będę bajki pisał jak Pan i kreował się na Hiper Doradce.

----------


## Konrad J.

> rozumiem pański punkt widzenia, isover ursa oraz knauf nie zasługuje na   polski rynek, ich certyfikat na lambda 0,033 to g...o, podpalmy ich   zakłady, wygońmy z kraju
> 
> http://www.knaufinsulation.pl/sites/pl.knaufinsulation.net/files/karta_techniczna_classic_033_0.pdf
> http://www.isover.pl/content/download/1291/8240/file/ISOVER_karta_Super-Mata.pdf
> 
> PS schwenk też oczywiście wygońmy z kraju
> http://allegro.pl/schwenk-df-33-l-0-033-welna-mineralna-gr-18-cm-i4429298546.html
> 
> na placu boju pozostanie nam tylko rockwool 0,035 po 1,16zł/cm/m2
> http://allegro.pl/welna-mineralna-rockwool-toprock-super-150mm-i4437202941.html


Co za BZDURY PAN PANIE BAJKOPISARZ wypisujesz
Czy ja powiedziałem,  że to zły materiał. Napisałem wyraźnie do jakich celów używa się tych produktów. Opisałem też do czego należy używać mat szklanych.
Pan *odporny jest na wiedzę* jak......... 
Z uporem maniaka podaje Pan linki do mat szklanych a nie mineralnych. Kogo Pan chce zwodzić Forumowiczów. Ja se swoją wiedzą i doświadczeniem potrafię zweryfikować informację. Pan coś słyszał, coś tam widział, coś tam przeczytał (bez zrozumienia i nie do końca) a puszysz się Pan......
Ma Pan jakiś projekt domku jednorodzinnego to proszę go przejrzeć i przeczytać z uwagą. Potem zrobić skan i pokazać gdzie jest w opisie czy na rysunku w skosach mata szklana. Nie bez powodu w dokumentacji podczas projektowania wpisujemy WEŁNA MINERALNA - i tu troszkę wiedzy z fizyki budowli by się przydał drogi Bajkopisarzu.
I pewnie, że ludzie stosują maty szklane ale jest to niezgodne z projektem. W razie braku efektu energetycznego to nie mogą mieć pretensji do projektanta czy do producenta. Bo to oni użyli takich a nie innych rozwiązań czasem dzięki takim Mitomanom jak Pan.
A uparł się Pan na to lambdę..... 
Czyli najlepsze samochody to te co jeżdżą powyżej 250 km/h?????? Oj...oj...oj...

----------


## herakles

> Co za BZDURY PAN PANIE BAJKOPISARZ wypisujesz


Tak się nie sprzedaje! Który klient do Ciebie przyjdzie, żeby poczuć się lepiej będąc tak nazwanym.

Proponuję na spokojnie nam tu wyjaśnić. Postaw dwa produkty, twój super hiper bazalt i mpoplawa super hiper U i wytłumacz nam czym się różnią. W czym są lepsze, oprócz nazwy, sama fizyka.

Jeszcze jedno "bezwładność inercyjna" dziwne to sformułowanie takie pod marketingowe podchodzi, żeby zabrzmiało groźnie i się humanista wystraszył myślenia, zawsze wydawało mi się, że bezwładność=inercja ???

----------


## Konrad J.

> Tak się nie sprzedaje! Który klient do Ciebie przyjdzie, żeby poczuć się lepiej będąc tak nazwanym.
> 
> Proponuję na spokojnie nam tu wyjaśnić. Postaw dwa produkty, twój super hiper bazalt i mpoplawa super hiper U i wytłumacz nam czym się różnią. W czym są lepsze, oprócz nazwy, sama fizyka.


Nie nie uważam, że bazaltowe wełny są najlepsze. Źle mnie Pan zrozumiał. Pisałem tylko o tym, że jeśli w projekcie jest określenie wełna mineralna (najczęściej na skosach) to takiej należy użyć. I nie tylko lambda jest tu brana pod uwagę. Wełny mineralne mają dużą masę prze co są znacznie mniej podatne na przewiewanie, skuteczniej tłumią dźwięki (np. deszcz), skuteczniej zatrzymują ciepło konwekcyjne. Maty szklane nadają się do pow. płaskich (już pisałem) czyli pomiędzy np. jętki lub na stropy. Tu jest znacznie ograniczone ryzyko przewiewania (przewiewy pomiędzy wiatroizolacją a dachówką są zjawiskiem pożądanym, a bywa że wiatroizolacja nie jest dobrze napięta lub nie jest poklejona na stykach i może dochodzić do przewiewania) raczej na stryszkach nad jętkami nie hula wiatr no i tu mata jak najbardziej. Wełny skalne są znacznie sztywniejsze i nie uginają się i nie tworzą "zwisów" to też na krawędziach bocznych przy styku z krokwią nie ma odkształceń i nie tworzą się mostki. Lekkie maty mogą się odkształcić i pow. boczne odejdą z jednej strony od krokwi. (nie wiem czy dobrze się wyraziłem jeśli nie to proszę o komentarz to postaram się jakiś szkic zrobić). Tak więc sama lambda to nie jest wyznacznik jakości. Po prostu i jedne i drugie wełny są dobre tylko nie zawsze można je zamieniać i nie wszędzie należy je stosować. uff 
Pozdrawiam i w razie niejasności proszę o pytania.

P.s.
Ja tu naprawdę nie szukam klientów. Jeśli mogę pomóc wiedzą to dobrze i niech Pan mi uwierzy, że te określenia "niektórym" się należą. Nie można wprowadzać ludzi w błąd. Ja podaję konkrety i wiedzę merytoryczną a* mpoplaw* szuka dziury w całym podając nieprawdę i próbując wcisnąć swoje domysły w usta innych.

----------


## plusfoto

A pro po ceny. Wieści z ostatniej chwili. Dwa domki dwie różne ekipy. W obu wełna 25 cm tyle że dodatkowo wykonany ruszt bez zabudowy. Jeden 85 zł z metra w drugim 90 zł razem z materiałem. Rozumiem że dla nie których Ci inwestorzy to jelenie którzy dali nabić się w butelkę.

----------


## herakles

> Nie nie uważam, że bazaltowe wełny są najlepsze. Źle mnie Pan zrozumiał. Pisałem tylko o tym, że jeśli w projekcie jest określenie wełna mineralna (najczęściej na skosach) to takiej należy użyć. I nie tylko lambda jest tu brana pod uwagę. Wełny mineralne mają dużą masę prze co są znacznie mniej podatne na przewiewanie, skuteczniej tłumią dźwięki (np. deszcz), skuteczniej zatrzymują ciepło konwekcyjne. Maty szklane nadają się do pow. płaskich (już pisałem) czyli pomiędzy np. jętki lub na stropy. Tu jest znacznie ograniczone ryzyko przewiewania (przewiewy pomiędzy wiatroizolacją a dachówką są zjawiskiem pożądanym, a bywa że wiatroizolacja nie jest dobrze napięta lub nie jest poklejona na stykach i może dochodzić do przewiewania) raczej na stryszkach nad jętkami nie hula wiatr no i tu mata jak najbardziej. Wełny skalne są znacznie sztywniejsze i nie uginają się i nie tworzą "zwisów" to też na krawędziach bocznych przy styku z krokwią nie ma odkształceń i nie tworzą się mostki. Lekkie maty mogą się odkształcić i pow. boczne odejdą z jednej strony od krokwi. (nie wiem czy dobrze się wyraziłem jeśli nie to proszę o komentarz to postaram się jakiś szkic zrobić). Tak więc sama lambda to nie jest wyznacznik jakości. Po prostu i jedne i drugie wełny są dobre tylko nie zawsze można je zamieniać i nie wszędzie należy je stosować. uff 
> Pozdrawiam i w razie niejasności proszę o pytania.
> 
> P.s.
> Ja tu naprawdę nie szukam klientów. Jeśli mogę pomóc wiedzą to dobrze i niech Pan mi uwierzy, że te określenia "niektórym" się należą. Nie można wprowadzać ludzi w błąd. Ja podaję konkrety i wiedzę merytoryczną a* mpoplaw* szuka dziury w całym podając nieprawdę i próbując wcisnąć swoje domysły w usta innych.


Konwekcja w wełnie to moim zdaniem zjawisko marginalne. Nie widzę różnic poza tymi materiałami, ale jeśli już wyciągać wnioski z Pana wypowiedzi to:
Czyli piana jest lepsza i dużo tańsza niż zrobienie wełny na porządnie?

----------


## plusfoto

> Czyli piana jest lepsza i *dużo tańsza* niż zrobienie wełny na porządnie?


Cytat z Konrada:
"Kowalski za ułożenie wełny wraz z materiałem na gotowo (czyli wszystkie  koszty obsługi i materiałów pomocniczych) około 300 ÷ 350 zł/m^3
Koszty piany około 320 ÷ 370 zl/m^3"

.

----------


## Konrad J.

Nie absolutnie tego nie powiedziałem
Piana i wełna jeśli są dobrze dobrane i dobrze wykonane będą spełniać te same zadanie na równi. Tylko podkreślam Dobrze dobrana i wykonana. Nie ma znaczania czy to pian, wełna, fiber itp. Po prostu każdy materiał musi być dobrze dobrany i wykonany.

----------


## plusfoto

> a po co oni w ogóle budują domek ?? jest przecież tyle ofert od  deweloperów, bez bólu i stresu można zamieszkać wygodnie już za 5tyś  zł/m2, albo nawet 10 tyś zł/m2
> kto bogatemu zabroni


Możesz jaśniej bo nie wiem co to ma wspólnego z tym co napisałem?




> i proszę jak się miło zrobiło, po 2 dniach walenia najgorszymi obelgami nastąpiła konsternacja i pan mitoman spuścił z tonu
> nic  tylko wrócić do meritum i zapytać: skoro wełna skalna rockwool 0,035  116 zł/m3 tańsza to po co przepłacać za pianę 300 zł/m3 ??


116 to jest netto za wełnę przy zakupie i jeszcze trzeba ją zaaplikować. A 300 to jest brutto już zaaplikowanej piany.

----------


## Konrad J.

> a po co oni w ogóle budują domek ?? jest przecież tyle ofert od  deweloperów, bez bólu i stresu można zamieszkać wygodnie już za 5tyś  zł/m2, albo nawet 10 tyś zł/m2
> 
> kto bogatemu zabroni
> 
> i proszę jak się miło zrobiło, po 2 dniach walenia najgorszymi obelgami nastąpiła konsternacja i pan mitoman spuścił z tonu
> 
> nic  tylko wrócić do meritum i zapytać: skoro wełna skalna rockwool 0,035  116 zł/m3 tańsza to po co przepłacać za pianę 300 zł/m3 ??


\
A pusty jesteś jak butelka po piwie, szkoda na ciebie MITOMANIE  czasu
Jak byś czytać potrafił to byś wywnioskował, że ja nigdy nie negowałem żadnego produktu tylko je porównywałem w konkretnych zastosowaniach.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## mat3006

> \
> A pusty jesteś jak butelka po piwie, szkoda na ciebie MITOMANIE  czasu
> Jak byś czytać potrafił to byś wywnioskował, że ja nigdy nie negowałem żadnego produktu tylko je porównywałem w konkretnych zastosowaniach.
> Pozdrawiam.


Uprzedzałem i radziłem...

----------


## Tomaszs131

W srode sadny dzien. Pianowanie poddasza, ciekaw jestem jak to wszystko bedzie wygladalo.
Dokrecilem wszystkie sruby w murlacie, jetkach. Luz byl znaczny.
Ponoc drewno w trakcie wysychania traci milimetr na calu swojej grubosci. Wiec taka operacja byla niezbedna.
W sobote robie test szczelnosci "Bloow door" z P. Grzegorzem z FM. 
Mam nadzieje, ze nie bedzie zle.

----------


## Tomaszs131

Wlasnie otrzymalem wyniki testu szczelnosci n50- 0.66 
(badana kubatura 838m3) Wlasnie dlatego zdecydowalem sie na pianke OK. Jesli chodzi o szczelnosc ma niepodwazalna przewage nad welna.
Nic przeciw welnie nie mam, ale przy ukladzie dachu jaki mam to byla jedyna droga do wlasciwej jego izolacji.
Zanim ktos z agitatorow welny spusci na mnie psy to nadmienie iz druga warstwa ocieplenia bedzie welna- super-mata  :wink: 
Z tego miejsca chcialbym podziekowac mat3006 za usluge wykonana na wysokim poziomie bez problemow i przede wszystkim skuteczna.
Panie Slawku dziekuje za rady, ktorych po za forum mi Pan udzielil. Wszystko to przyczynilo sie do wyniku testu, ktory w pelni mnie stysfakcjonuje. :big grin:

----------


## Tomaszs131

Po dokonanych poprawkach i kolejnym tescie mam nadzieje, ze w tej normie sie zmieszcze.

----------


## Tomaszs131

> ....gratulacje, nic tak nie obnaża kłamstw z ulotek marketingowych jak zestawienie ze sobą liczb wymiernych, nawet inwestor humanista musi wtedy nabrać podejrzeń


Wciaz nie zauwazasz jednej znaczacej cechy mojego domu- kubatury 838m3 :big tongue: 
Pokaz mi jeden dom pasywny ocieplony welna o podobnej kubaturze?
Gdybys choc troche liznal wiedzy na temat bloow door wiedzial bys, ze kubatura budynku ma duzy wplyw na wynik testu.
Czekam na odpowiedz. Znajac ciebie wciaz bedziesz kluczyl.

----------


## Tomaszs131

> po dociepleniu domku wełną i folią paroizolacyjną masz nadzieję uzyskać lepszy wynik ?? to ma być twoja niepodważalna przewaga w szczelności
> 
> gratulacje, nawet *mat3006* tutaj takich dowcipów nie opowiadał


Nie szczelnosci znalezione zostaly w obrebie okien /moderowano

----------


## Tomaszs131

> To jest nie ważne. Ważne, że ociepliłeś pianą i nie masz szczelności jak w pasywnym. Wniosek jest prosty - piana jest zła i wychodzą z nią domy gorsze od tradycyjnych!


Moj dom z wiadomych wzgledow nigdy pasywny nie bedzie. Po uszczelnieniu okien i nieszczesnego peszla z kablami do satelity, przeprowadze kolejny test.
Wynik moze byc lepszy lub tez nie okaze sie juz wktotce. Pan Grzegorz, ktory zajmuje sie badaniem szczelnosci domow od lat stwierdzil jednoznacznie iz welna nie mozna rozpatrywac jako element termoizolacj szczelniejszy od pianki. Komu mam wierzyc specjaliscie czy czlowiekowi, ktory buduje dom 3 litrowy na papierze? Gdzie jest twoj DB, pochwal sie jakimis wynikami nf15, n50?
Zbyt latwo przychodzi mu wszystkich dookola krytykowac, a sam od siebie nic nie daje...

----------


## מרכבה

Idealną szczelność można zapewnić tylko przez foliowanie wszystkiego dokładnie od środka ...
Z miłą chęcią wezmę piankę za około 150 zł 1m3 max ..

Wełnę można zmusić do uległości i jej "wadę" niski opór powietrzny ... przekłuć w zaletę . ale sza

----------


## Tomaszs131

> no więc zdradź teraz co ci liczył i po co *rafal2011*
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post6622370


Juz raz odpowiedzialem ci na to pytanie, powtazac sie nie zamierzam. 
Nie zamierzam wiecej odpowiadac na twoje posty wiec, odpusc sobie. Forumowicze ocenia najlepiej, kto ma racje. Ja przynajmniej przed nimi nie mam nic do ukrycia, a ty?

----------


## מרכבה

> To, że się zrobi szczelny wór foliowy który zda testy ciśnieniowe to nie znaczy, że izolacja termiczna jest szczelna


 bo gdzieś wyszukał jakieś badania, tylko nie mógł ich zrozumieć ... już dawno było powiedziane że to co jest pozornie wadą jest też i zaletą ...
wełna daje pewny ciekawy manewr do zastosowania ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2ns7mXG_-E
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qte2FHo6UPY nie wszystko złoto co się świeci...

----------


## Tomaszs131

> bo gdzieś wyszukał jakieś badania, tylko nie mógł ich zrozumieć ... już dawno było powiedziane że to co jest pozornie wadą jest też i zaletą ...
> wełna daje pewny ciekawy manewr do zastosowania ...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2ns7mXG_-E
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qte2FHo6UPY nie wszystko złoto co się świeci...


Rozumiem, ze odpuszczasz zakup pianki za 150zl/m3?

----------


## מרכבה

Nie .. żadnego materiału nie odpuszczam, tylko przejadam mi się na siłę naciąganie jednego materiału kosztem drugiego.
Jak widać szybko można to zrobić ...  
Wystarczy poczytać .. jak prostuję stosowanie wełny przy pewnych rozwiązaniach, isoobuster, tynk ciepły, gazy między szybami

----------


## Sturmer

Coś tu ucichło. Słyszał ktoś o piance LALLAFOM? Mam całkiem dobrą ofertę na wypełnienie tą pianą szczelin między dachem a ścianami kolankowymi i szczytowymi tylko nie wiem czy warto akurat tą? Z drugiej strony kto zechce przyjechać na tak małą robotę? Może mat3006 ?

----------


## מרכבה

jak cena mniej jak 150zł za 1m3 to bierzemy  :smile:

----------


## MWM

Taka obserwacja od nie biorącego udziału w dyskusji.
Właśnie jestem przed dylematem jaki system ocieplenia poddasza wybrać dla mojego domu.
Po przeczytaniu tego wątku i podobnego o pianie dalej pozostaję durny w temacie.
Nie da się jednoznacznie odpowiedzieć na pytanie w który system pójść bo więcej tutaj się żółci wylewa w każdym poście niż twardych danych potwierdzonych zdjęciami i tabelami.
Ech.... co tu zrobić?

----------


## herakles

poczuj to, zrozum i świadomie zdecyduj. Odpowiedz na pytania jak to ma działać i jak to wykonać, żeby działało tak jak chcesz. Zapomnij na chwilę o tych liczbach którymi rzucają w Ciebie producenci. Są naprawdę podobne.

----------


## MWM

Tiaaaa.
Trochę czasu upłynęło, a tym razem na serio już muszę się skupić nad technologią ocieplania poddasza.
pewnie zostanę przy wełnie i oryginalnym pomyśle.
Ktoś ma może mega super dobrą i sprawdzoną technologię instalacji wełny na skośnym poddaszu?
Dach mam dwuspadowy, dość prosty jednak kąt pochylenia jest 45 stopni.
Krokwie mam o przekroju 6/22 czyli strasznie wysokie co akurat jest dobre bo planowałem i tak minimum 30cm ocieplenia.
pytanie co z pozostałymi 8cm.....

----------


## מרכבה

Proste listwa na bok krokwi i pustka powietrzna na wełnę 18cm 
później druga warstwa 15cm pod krokwie i na to łanie paroizolacja.

----------


## mat3006

> Coś tu ucichło. Słyszał ktoś o piance LALLAFOM? Mam całkiem dobrą ofertę na wypełnienie tą pianą szczelin między dachem a ścianami kolankowymi i szczytowymi tylko nie wiem czy warto akurat tą? Z drugiej strony kto zechce przyjechać na tak małą robotę? Może mat3006 ?


Witam,
Trochę daleko do Płocka ale kto wie...
Co do pianek to im więcej wiem tym bardziej doceniam IC. Na temat innych się nie wypowiadam. Coś mi się wydaje, że wymieniona LALAFOAM nie ma CE a to obecnie jest już wymagane bezwzględnie. No chyba, że inwestor bierze na "klatę" bo kara może być słona dla wykonawcy. Tak jak i dla importera. Mogę się mylić ale raczej na pewno nie mają ważnej ETA'y ani świeżej deklaracji zgodności z wymaganymi badaniami.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## mat3006

> poczuj to, zrozum i świadomie zdecyduj. Odpowiedz na pytania jak to ma działać i jak to wykonać, żeby działało tak jak chcesz. Zapomnij na chwilę o tych liczbach którymi rzucają w Ciebie producenci. Są naprawdę podobne.


Taaa... liczby... Żebyście mieli choć odrobinę świadomości jak pogrywa lobby wełniarskie na poziomie legislacji normatywów zharmonizowanych UE w kwestii zmian norm (oczywiście na niekorzyść) dla pianki przy pozostawieniu zupełnie innych norm i metod badawczych (oczywiście wyjątkowo korzystnych) dla wełny. Mam coraz większą nadzieję, że dojdzie do "pojedynku" pianki z wełną. Pojawia się szansa na to. Wtedy : poczujemy to, zrozumiemy i świadomie zdecydujemy. Będzie spektakularnie.
Na razie polecam: poczucie i zrozumienie _przypadku P. Tomka_. Przypadku którego pewien ND do tej pory nie może zrozumieć.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## mat3006

> i jak tu się nie śmiać, przypomnijmy: ten pojedynek miał być już 2 lata temu, miały być badania termopary kamery IR, żeby udowodnić że 10cm pianki zastępuje wszystko inne w całym wszechświecie i pozostały z tego tylko puste słowa
> 
> PS poniżej cytat przypadku P Tomka z jego dziennika który idealnie w tym wątku pasuje


Widzę, że "forma intelektualna" nie opuszcza.Jak zwykle żałosna manipulacja cytowaniem cudzych postów. 
Cytat dnia P. Tomka, dotyczący tematu, a nie wyrwany z zupełnie innego kontekstu: "Gdybym mial sie jeszcze raz budowac, to napewno dach zaizolowalbym jeszcze raz piana."

----------


## מרכבה

Mat Twoja retoryka jest nie trafiona http://www.isobooster.pl/specyfikacja_techniczna.php tak jak tych gości .. tylko okna badane tą samą metodą trzymają parametry, tylko nagle poszkodowany produkt to iso coś tam .. tak samo jak pianka .. piankę bada się tak samo jak styropian, jak inne materiały

Dla mnie piana to eps marktetowy w płynie w cenie 2x tego co eps grafitowy ... 
jeśli cena za kubik wyjdzie koło 150 zł to jest jak najbardziej za ..
Inaczej pogodzi wszytko zastosowanie zwykłego szarego EPS"a

----------


## Tomaszs131

mpoplaw dla czego wyciales cytat z mojego DB poswieconemu izolacji balkonow i wkleiles w tym watku? Czemu to ma sluzyc?
Zglosilem do moderacji bo sila z jaka starasz sie manipulwoac ludzmi troche mnie przeraza, a hamstwo i pogarda dla tych ktorzy zaizolowali dom pianka OK zasluguje na potepienie. 
Bez odbioru.

----------


## מרכבה

> Since rockwool boards have low air permeability
> there should be no effect of forced convection.


http://web.ornl.gov/sci/buildings/20...5_Wahlgren.pdf czyli to co od dawna było wiadome .
a próbuje się naciągać fakty .. na potrzeby marketingu  :bash: 




> 2. poddaszu modelu testowego, w tym polu pomiarowym, jest kalibrowany
> o wysokiej gęstości, płyty wełny mineralnej, które są wykorzystywane do
> upewnić się, że nie występuje konwekcja w materiale.kalibracja
> dokonuje się na jednorodnej części poddaszu
> aby uniknąć wpływu mostków termicznych (legary).
> rezystancja termiczna stropu uzgodnione z
> odporność termiczna mierzona w oparciu o normy termiczne
> przewodność. Pomiary płyt mineralnych z poddaszem
> Wentylacja wykazywał wzrost o 1% w stosunku do przepływu ciepła
> ...





> CONCLUSIONS
> Measurements in a large-scale attic test model insulated
> with Swedish loose-fill insulation, and simulations, have been
> presented. The purpose of the measurements is to determine
> whether there is convection in the insulation and, if so, the
> effect that convection has on the heat flows through the insulated
> attic floor. The measurements show that the thermal
> resistance of the attic insulation is approximately 4% less than
> the calculated resistance based on standard measured thermal
> ...





> WNIOSKI
> Pomiary z dużą skalę modelu badania izolacji poddasza
> ze szwedzkim izolacji niezwiązanej i symulacji, były
> przedstawiony.Celem tych pomiarów jest określenie
> czy występuje konwekcja izolacji, a jeśli tak, to
> efekt, że konwekcja ma na przepływy ciepła przez izolowane
> poddasze. Pomiary wykazały, że termiczny
> Odporność izolacji strychu wynosi około 4% w stosunku
> obliczana w oparciu o normy odporność termiczna mierzona
> ...

----------


## mat3006

> http://web.ornl.gov/sci/buildings/2012/2001%20B8%20papers/165_Wahlgren.pdf czyli to co od dawna było wiadome .
> a próbuje się naciągać fakty .. na potrzeby marketingu


Sformułowaniem kluczowym dla wartości cytatu jest :  jest kalibrowany o wysokiej gęstości, płyty wełny mineralnej... Zakładam, że pewna niezborność tłumaczenia wynika z zastosowania tłumacza on-line. Zatem z jednej strony wprowadzasz założenie, że w *płytach* z wełny o wysokiej gęstości jest ograniczona konwekcja a potem radzisz, bez zaznaczenia warunku wysokiej gęstości wykonywanie izolacji dachu, po prostu wełną. Zatem pytam jakiej gęstości wełnę "poeta" ma na myśli, w jakiej formie ( ważne dla montażu-wiadomo, że twarde płyty nijak nie chcą się dopasować, a w przypadku jakiegokolwiek odstępstwa od prostego układu równoległych(!) krokwi, praktycznie niemożliwe staje się ich szczelne ułożenie.
Kolejna kwestia poruszona w tłumaczeniu: "Ponieważ płyty wełny mineralnej mają *niską przepuszczalność powietrza* *nie ma ona wpływu wymuszonej konwekcji*.". To znaczy jaką mają tą przepuszczalność? Została podana wartość? To, że mają mniejszą, dzięki większej gęstości od zwyklego, marketowego barachła to logiczne ale konkretnie ile? Samo wprowadzenie tej kwestii jasno sugeruje, że autor zdawał sobie sprawę jak istotny jest ten parametr dla ograniczenia strat przez konwekcję. Dlaczego zatem, i tu odnoszę się do chorej (dzięki lobby waciarzy) sytuacji w dziedzinie normatywów EU, nie jest ta wartość traktowana jako podlegająca obligatoryjnemu badaniu i deklarowaniu? Zwłaszcza dla izolacji włóknistych. Waciarze, nawet na deklaracjach zgodności nie muszą podawać ani gęstości produktu ani przepuszczalności powietrza. To jak zatem chcesz wskazać która jest ta "lepsza"? Według aktualnej normy dotyczącej natrysków poliuretanów wszystkie współczynniki lambdy są z założenia "pogorszone" o nazwijmy to współczynnik 25-letniego starzenia. O ile ten proces dotyczy w pewnym stopniu pianek spienianych innymi gazami niż powietrze (od momentu wytworzenia jest możiwa, stopniowa dyfuzja gazu i zastępowanie przez powietrze które gorszą izolacyjność za 25 lat) to z zupełnie niezrozumiałych (jednak łatwych do odczytania) powodów zostały w tę zasadę włączone pianki OK, wypełnione powietrzem od początku. Ciekawe (pytanie retoryczne) dlaczego nie został opracowany taki wskaźnik dla waty? Większość wie w jakim tempie degradują się izolacje waciane (utrata wstępnej grubości, osunięcia, powiększające się nieszczelności, zawilgocenie wskutek mimo wszystko działającej konwekcji).
Szkoda czasu na pisanie do ignorantów typu ND. Nie ma, *bo nie chce*, zielonego pojęcia jak jest zamanipulowana prawda o rzeczywistej wartości izolacyjnej wełny. Najistotniejsi w EU producenci pianek, mają, na poziomie koncernowym, również udziały w produkcji izolacji włóknistych. A wełna to towar zapewniający pracę setkom tysięcy. Również struktury handlowe nie mają interesu w zmianie obecnej sytuacji. Ale fali zmiany, nie da się zatrzymać. Za dużo już zostało wykonanych instalacji i informacja o skuteczności w porównaniu do wełny, potwierdzana przez użytkowników swoje robi.

----------


## מרכבה

Nie tylko nie chce mi się tłumaczyć na piechotę i zdanie po zdaniu przepisywać.
http://web.ornl.gov/sci/buildings/20...5_Wahlgren.pdf tabele 1 masz podane wartości Permeability  przepuszczalność ...
też jaka gęstość wełny ... tam masz napisane.
The measurements show that the thermal
resistance of the attic insulation is approximately 4% less than
the calculated resistance based on standard measured thermal
conductivities. to zdanie jest kluczowe ...

Myślę że kluczem w upowszechnieniu stosowania pianki jest zejście z ceną ..

http://pasivnydom.blog.cz/0909/vypln...neralnou-vlnou

http://web.byv.kth.se/bphys/reykjavik/pdf/art_080.pdf Table 1. Properties of loose-fill insulant

----------


## mat3006

> Nie tylko nie chce mi się tłumaczyć na piechotę i zdanie po zdaniu przepisywać.
> http://web.ornl.gov/sci/buildings/2012/2001%20B8%20papers/165_Wahlgren.pdf tabele 1 masz podane wartości Permeability  przepuszczalność ...
> też jaka gęstość wełny ... tam masz napisane.
> The measurements show that the thermal
> resistance of the attic insulation is approximately 4% less than
> the calculated resistance based on standard measured thermal
> conductivities. to zdanie jest kluczowe ...
> 
> Myślę że kluczem w upowszechnieniu stosowania pianki jest zejście z ceną ..
> ...


W sumie to jestem nawet wdzięczny za przypomnienie tego opracowania. Po dość pobieżnym przeczytaniu rzuciło mi się w oczy kilka interesujących danych. Zacznę od tego, że już w abstrakcie (wstępie) autorka przyznała, że podobne badania przeprowadzone w Stanach wykazały oznaki wystąpienia konwekcji. Ale nie nad tym chciałem się skupić. Na stronie 3 pokazała wykres współczynnika przewodności w funkcji gęstości. W swoim badaniu skupiła się na dwóch gęstościach: 30 i 32 kg/m3. Oś odciętych ma początek dla gęstości 20 kg/m3. Dla tej wartości lambda wynosi 0,046 (W/mK). Przypominam, że mamy tu tak zwaną wełnę zasypową w formie włókien. Izolacyjność wełny mineralnej jest wyższa nieco niż wełny szklanej. Dla optymalnej jej (wykres) zdaniem gęstości czyli 38 kg/m3 wartość lambdy wynosi 0,0424... Widać jasno z wykresu, że krzywa wartości lambdy przy wartościach gęstości niższych od 20 kg/m3 gwałtownie rośnie.
No to może przejdźmy do oferowanych w Polsce, jako standard wersji izolacji z wełny mineralnej i szklanej. Jak już wcześniej pisałem, nie ma obowiązku informowania nabywcy jaką gęstość ma izolacja zatem musimy przez "zachrystię"...
UNI-MATA DOM ISOVER:
Z danych na karcie technicznej możemy się dowiedzieć (oczywiście nie gęstości) ile waży pełna paleta różnej grubości UNI-MATY DOM
Dla często stosowanej grubości 20 cm waga (brutto) pełnej palety to 247,81 kg. Przyjmując, że ciężar palety i dodatków (folie, taśmy) to ok 8 kg możemy chyba przyjąć że waga netto w zaokrągleniu to 240 kg. Ponieważ paleta "niesie" w sobie 100,80 m2 łatwo można obliczyć, że 1m2 waży 240/100,8=2,38 kg. Pozostaje nam prosty rachunek czyli wyliczenie tzw. kubika... ILE?!?!  Tak Drogi Watsonie ! *11,90 kg/m3
*To niemożliwe ! Na pewno pomyłka. Sprawdźmy dla 15 cm. Waga palety (brutto)=(239,67-8(paleta))/129,60= 1,788 kg co daje 1,788/0,15=*11,91 kg/m3
*Cholerka, nie chce być inaczej! Dodam jeszcze, że ISOVER deklaruje lambdę tej "izolacji" o wartości 0,039

No to jak to jest? W wykresie (przypominam dla wełny mineralnej) nie ma tak niskiej wartości argumentu. Biorąc pewną aproksymację styczną do krzywej wykresu wychodzi że dla takiej gęstości (ok. 12 kg/m3) wartość lambdy powinna wynieść co najmniej 0,052-0,055. A jest deklarowana 0,039...różnica 40-50%!

----------


## מרכבה

A wiesz co jest jeszcze problemem ? w niskiej gęstości wełnie ? jak i w każdym materiale quasi przejrzystym 
zaczyna odgrywać promieniowanie podczerwone, stąd masz tak dobre wyniki EPS'a grafitowego .. np.
Jak w wątku ze EPS'em bardziej się nie da zepsuć, ale Pianka też podlega temu procesowi ..
Konkretnym argumentem będzie cena. A wełnę jak w przypadku tego linka z Czech ... zwarta ..

----------


## mat3006

> A wiesz co jest jeszcze problemem ? w niskiej gęstości wełnie ? jak i w każdym materiale quasi przejrzystym 
> zaczyna odgrywać promieniowanie podczerwone, stąd masz tak dobre wyniki EPS'a grafitowego .. np.
> Jak w wątku ze EPS'em bardziej się nie da zepsuć, ale Pianka też podlega temu procesowi ..
> Konkretnym argumentem będzie cena. A wełnę jak w przypadku tego linka z Czech ... zwarta ..


Ogólnie zgadzam się z wnioskiem, różnica grafitu zmienia izolacyjność EPS w stopniu zauważalnym i stanowi to 10-15%. Jednak sądzę, że w przypadku zwłaszcza wełny szklanej różnica w gęstości musiałaby by być bardzo duża aby uzyskać stłumienie strumienia IR. W cytowanym wcześniej przykładzie ISOVERA konwekcja po prostu szaleje. W podanym przez Ciebie przykładzie badań nie doszukałem się informacji jak długo trwało badanie. To bardzo istotny parametr, który wraz z kształtem przekroju przegrody i oporem powietrznym materiału decyduje o zainicjowaniu powstania ruchu lub nawet pętli konwekcyjnych. Przegroda pozioma (jak w badaniu) poprzez ułożenie poziome ma proporcje zmniejszające wpływ ruchu powietrza. Znaczenie tego zjawiska rośnie wraz z kątem nachylenia aż do przegrody poziomej. To chyba nie jest zbieżność, że dokładnie tak samo są prowadzone badania laboratoryjne współczynników lambda wełny mineralnej. W hermetycznie zamkniętej, poziomej i płaskiej przestrzeni jest umieszczona próbka. To istotne zafałszowanie rzeczwistości. Otóż co się dzieje w takim kalorymetrze. Powietrze ogrzane od płyty grzewczej unosi się do góry, aż dojdzie do wyrównania ciśnień. W tym ustabilizowanym układzie konwekcja ustanie. Przestrzeń jest za mała i układ poziomy jest ustabilizowany dlatego, w czasie stosunkowo krótko trwającego badania nie będzie dochodziło do regularnej "wędrówki" tam i z powrotem, powierza z ładunkiem energii. Na dobrą sprawę sytuacja zmieniłaby się znacznie gdyby ów kalorymetr został ustawiony w układzie pionowym oraz miał znacząco większą kubaturę. A kwestia dopływu zewnętrznego powietrza? Hermetyczne zamknięcie ma dać ścisłą i szybką odpowiedź, bez wpływów zewnętrznych ale tak w rzeczywistości nie jest!. Odrębną sprawą jest czy tak prowadzone badanie modeluje, choć w małym stopniu rzeczywiste zastosowanie badanego materiału. Uważam, że nie i tylko wielkoskalowe modele funkcjonujące w porównywalnie długim (kilkuletnim) czasie i podczas zmiennych warunków zewnętrznych są w stanie udowodnić rzeczywistą wartość izolacji, zwłaszcza włóknistej.

----------


## מרכבה

Nie chodzi o hermetyczność, tylko w Hot box'sie wełna jest ustawiona w pionie.
A nie w poziomie ... 



> Na dobrą sprawę sytuacja zmieniłaby się znacznie gdyby ów kalorymetr został ustawiony w układzie pionowym oraz miał znacząco większą kubaturę. A kwestia dopływu zewnętrznego powietrza


 i tak właśnie jest .. ustawiany w hot box'sie ..
a tu właśnie jest lepiej zrobione w tych przykładach ... czyli w poziomie, bo właśnie w poziomie jest największa konwekcja...

----------


## mat3006

No chyba jednak nie do końca w pionie 
Mimo wszystko poproszę o komentarz w sprawie "ekonomicznie uzasadnionego" wyrobu ISOVER UNIMATA DOM. Przyznam, że sam byłem zszokowany po wyliczeniu gęstości. Proszę o odpowiedź w krótkich żołnierskich słowach: ma ten materiał deklarowaną "świętą lambdę" czy to po prostu ściema?

----------


## מרכבה

Table 1. Properties of loose-fill insulant 
http://web.byv.kth.se/bphys/reykjavik/pdf/art_080.pdf
odpowiedź jest tu zawarta która potwierdza że ta lambda jest poprawna ..
Table 2. Critical outdoor temperature for convection onset i 


https://www.google.pl/search?q=therm...ed=0CAYQ_AUoAQ 
hot box'y

a jak byś chciał wiedzieć to wpływ konwekcji jest silniejszy w poziomie jak w pionie.
co było na obrazu z powietrzem i oporem tego powietrza... bez niczego ! bez żadnej 
izolacji między ścianami pustki powietrznej ..

----------


## plusfoto

> nie wiem i nie chcę wiedzieć jak ci wyszła 50% różnica między 39 a 52
> cytuję i wytłuszczam to dla potomnych, niech widzą jak działa twoja komórka marketingu, przez aproksymację, jeśli u kogoś robiłeś 390m2 dachu to jego sąsiad co ma 520m2 zapłaci 50% drożej


Miałem się nie wtrącać ale jednak.
Gdybyś napisał:
nie wiem i nie chcę wiedzieć jak ci wyszła *40-50%* różnica między *39 a 52-55* nie było by problemu. A tak znów wyszło że bierzesz pod uwagę tylko to co Ci pasuje. Natomiast mat gdybyś to policzył a nie brał z głowy i napisał tylko 40% to mpoplaw nie miał by pola do manipulowania.

----------


## מרכבה

http://forum.muratordom.pl/attachmen...871906&thumb=1 to było rozstrzygającym argumentem.

----------


## mat3006

> Miałem się nie wtrącać ale jednak.
> Gdybyś napisał:
> nie wiem i nie chcę wiedzieć jak ci wyszła *40-50%* różnica między *39 a 52-55* nie było by problemu. A tak znów wyszło że bierzesz pod uwagę tylko to co Ci pasuje. Natomiast mat gdybyś to policzył a nie brał z głowy i napisał tylko 40% to mpoplaw nie miał by pola do manipulowania.


Zastosowałem aproksymację co znaczy z grubsza oznacza przybliżenie, w tym przypadku liniowe. Z zasady opiera się na określeniu przedziału stąd 40-50%. Tylko nieogarnięty lub, do bólu, tendencyjny ND mógł zrozumieć to jako 2-krotne. Różnica jest podana w procentach rachunkiem od stu. To przecież nie jest trudne? Wystarczy podzielić 0,053/0.039= 1,36.. Przyrost wynosi prawie 40% względem wartości deklarowanej. Nie trzeba być specjalnie spostrzegawczym żeby również zobaczyć tendencję wykresu która wykazuje znaczący wzrost ponad tą wartość. A co do dawania powodu ND. Nie jest mu potrzebny. Pozlepia sobie różne, najczęściej nie mające nic wspólnego z tematem cytaty, poleje sosikiem przeinaczeń... Dziwny osobnik, aż nierealny.

Dla uzupełnienia dodam, że uwzględniając 25-letni współczynnik starzeniowy obowiązujący dla pianek IC ma 0,038

----------


## mat3006

> http://forum.muratordom.pl/attachmen...871906&thumb=1 to było rozstrzygającym argumentem.


Co było? Bo nic nie widać.

----------


## מרכבה

> Co było? Bo nic nie widać.


 sorrki bo miniaturkę skopiowało 


http://web.byv.kth.se/bphys/reykjavik/pdf/art_080.pdf obrazek z tego ...

----------


## mat3006

> sorrki bo miniaturkę skopiowało 
> http://web.byv.kth.se/bphys/reykjavik/pdf/art_080.pdf obrazek z tego ...


O ile dobrze rozumiem załączony wykres jest pokazaniem symulacji funkcji U w zależności od temperatury. Wiadomo, że lepkość powietrza spada wraz temperaturą i po przekroczeniu wartości 1 liczby Nusselta przyjmuje się, że rusza konwekcja, która jest również związana z lepkością powietrza w określonej temperaturze. Wszystkie załączone przez Ciebie opracowania opierają się na wzorach i danych z badań laboratoryjnych. Kolejny raz stwierdzam, że zjawiska zależne w dużym stopniu od skali obiektu, czasu (rozumianego jako miesiące i lata) oraz zmiennych parametrów temperaturowo-wilgotnościowych nie będą wiernie oddane w skali laboratoryjnej (hermetycznie zamknięte pudełko o wym. 06,x0,6x0,1m). Drugie opracowanie to również symulacja cyfrowa a wiadomo, że komputer wypluje to co ma w algorytmie i bazie czyli wzory i dane z laboratorium. Pomiar lambdy wełny w lambdomierzach które ze swojego założenia mają służyć pomiarowi *kondukcji* jest zbyt daleko idącym uproszczeniem. Budowanie całej teorii na fałszywej bazie sprawia , że całość jest chroma. 
Przytoczę stosunkowo świeży przykład badania porównawczego, wielkoskalowego. Zaznaczam, że sam dostrzegam, iż nie zostały do ostatniej kropki wypełnione zasady symetrii warunków (w pewnej części inne źródla światła oraz duża różnica w szczelności (taka uroda wełny :smile:  )) ale proszę zarazem zwrócić uwagę, że wartość R (oporu termicznego-odwrotność U) dla izolacji stropu jest znacząco wyższa dla wełny szklanej. Skoro, według Ciebie, nie zachodzi w niej konwekcja to chyba nie ma to znaczącego wpływu? 
Szczególnej uwadze polecam wykresy temperaturowo-wilgotnościowe.
Choć jest to badanie konkurencji (Dem) to wszystkie wnioski z reguły obowiązują ogólnie dla pianek OK vs. wełna mineralna.
Do pobrania:  :smile:

----------


## מרכבה

Ale skala była wystarczająca, dość duży obiekt, oraz ciężko realna temperatura -40 st .. w naszym klimacie.
Zgodnie z normalnym wyliczeniem przegroda taka ma mieć 0,075 W/m2K. a ile ma na wykresie..
Trzeba mieć świadomość, że głównym składnikiem będzie przewodzenie .. w takim układzie.
Jak widać z wykresu silna konwekcja rusza przy dla nas nierealnych temperaturach.
Zupełnie nie realnych.  Zobacz sobie też co to jest opór przejmowania ciepła, skąd zjawisko odczucia temperatury powstało itp.
Stąd nie masz gorszej przegrody niż 6,1 W/m2K  1mm stali, 1mm miedzi, 1mm styropianu .. ich U będzie dopiero na tysięcznych miejscach po przecinku się różnić. W temacie zostało jedno, cena 1m3 pianki ...




> obowiązują dla pianek OK vs. wełna mineralna.
> Do pobrania


 a gdzie można pobrać ..
Tylko wystarczy jedno naciągnięcie .. świeża pianka na deskowaniu .. czy miała przynajmniej pół roku .. aż całe C02 wyszyło z niej ..  i nie ma na starcie 0,030 W/mK tylko normalne w tym wypadku ponad 0,04 W/mK ponieważ pianka o gęstości 9kg/m3 w niczym nie chce być lepsza od marketowego EPS"a  cudów tu niestety nie ma..

----------


## mat3006

> a gdzie można pobrać ..
> .


Proszę

----------


## מרכבה

To nie są dwa dokładnie te same domy .. wczytaj się sam w szczegóły .. próba naciągania na siłę .. już samo ustawienie wg stron świata preferuje dom z pianki, oraz 




> Czujnik #3 – umieszczony mi
> ędzy warstw
> ą pianki a pokryciem dachu


 


> Czujnik #3 – umieszczony pod zadaszeninem ganku (mierzy temperatur
> ę zewn
> ętrzn
> ą
> )


oraz dom bez paroizolacji .. koniecznie aby pokazać co ? ..
bez paroizolacji dom wełniany nie ma racji bytu. a jeszcze kto wykonywał to porównanie ..
ha ha .. od wieków jest prawo że nie w swojej sprawie sędzią być nie można ..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdSBRPnFvlM to jest dokładnie to..
ktoś bez wiedzy powie .. fakt ..  tylko że rodzaj ogrzewania od razu pokazuje co będzie się działo... radiacyjna wymiana ... ale co tam .. marketing celulozy .. musi jakoś zwalczać wełnę .. a wełny celulozę i piankę .. celuloza piankę .. i odwrotnie ..

http://www.isobooster.pl/specyfikacja_techniczna.php ci znowu miałczą .. że im coś nie wyszło.. bo nie takie testy .. tylko pokazują wykres i strzelają sobie w stopę .. ale

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQeWjDph5BE kolejny zabawny test .. czemu nie ma od dołu foli ... a od góry wiatroizolacji .. najlepiej foli z alu ..
bo to kolejny dowód na naciąganie faktów pod siebie .. i próba nie wiadomo czego ..
na inwestora to może podziała .. ale nie na mnie ...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKuCE4E_4Yw kolejna bajka .. czemu balkon się nie świeci .. nie ze mną takie numery .. bruner ..

 to jest już jawną kpiną z ludzi .. okna na dole aż się świecą .. od strat .. a te górą cudowne .. ot taki jest marketing naciączaczy .. na styropian w płynie ... z marketu ...

 popatrz na dach .. nie od czoła .. a tylko z takiego punktu abyś nic nie widział ...

----------


## מרכבה

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jF-f13T8Hss teraz w druga strona ..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Ybp93Jx6Tg jak się celuloza żre z w wełną szklaną ..
http://www.roxul.com/files/RX-NA_EN/...DR%20Roofs.pdf druga strona ..medalu.

A mnie to rypka .. ponieważ ani tego nie produkuję, ani tego nie sprzedaję.
Mnie chodzi tylko żeby nikt nie naciągał faktów pod siebie ...
 tu między szybami 5mm izolacji EPS'a lambda 0,038 W/mK .. U jest podane ..  teraz 
pustka powietrzna z powłoką niskoemisyjną .. różnica w U jest bardzo duża .. stąd bym uważał na promieniowanie podczerwone.

te dwa obrazki zadają kłam isoboostreowi.. nie liczy się pseudo izolacja bez 
"konwekcji" bo przy takiej pustce i tak jest w zasadzie czyste przewodzenie ..
 nawet lepiej jak z EPS'em ..
co jasno dowodzi temu że ciepło przez przewodzenie i promieniowanie szybciej ucieka..

----------


## mat3006

Proponuję, żeby nie skakać po oknach bo to zupełnie inna para kaloszy. Czy mogę prosić o odniesienie się do podlinkowanego porównania?
 Rozwiązań typu Isobooster nie potępiam tak radykalnie. Zastosowany jako dodatek, zwłaszcza w miejscach gdzie z różnego powodu nie ma wystarczająco dużo miejsca, wniesie niezłą skuteczność w formie ekranu IR.

----------


## מרכבה

> Rozwiązań typu Isobooster nie potępiam tak radykalnie.


 nie potępiam, tylko pokazuje że to placebo za kupę kasy.
gdzie folia jedna, folia druga w odstępach 1,5cm dają lepsze efekty, folia alu w PE/alu/PE czy inne obicie foli alu i 
robiąc jedną pustkę powietrzną masz koło 0,7 m2K/W oporu co daje U 1,42.. plus jeszcze opory przejmowania ciepła .. 
teraz to 0,7 x ilość pustek równa się opór sumaryczny ... i też izolacja, a blokada "pozornej" konwekcji  przez folię bombelkową .. spowodowała wzrost przewodzenia przez kraje bąbli.. 

Test dość powiedziałbym ciekawy, na stówę gołe ściany z wełny, bez wiatroizolacji i paroizolacji, oraz to że jeden budynek mógł zasłaniać drugi ..
oraz to że układ pomieszczeń nie znany, wystarczy że inaczej są okna skierowane i potrzeby rosną.
W jednym budynku, mam porównanie co robią okna, w jednej części jest ich masa, w drugiej pas .. 0,7 m .. x 5m  zimno chłodno ..
w drugiej części jak słońce zaświeci ogrzewania nie potrzeba wcale.

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...domu-pasywnego a tu znowu tłumaczenie i walka z "oddychaniem"

----------


## mat3006

W sumie to wiedziałem, że, z grubsza taka będzie odpowiedź. Rozumiem, że wartość oporu izolacji stropu dla wełny *R=38* a dla pianki R=21 też jest tendencyjnie dobrana. Oczywiście z korzyścią dla pianki...I to w relacji 38/21=1,81. Zaszczuta wełna ma na stropie zaledwie o 80% wyższy opór. W dodatku tendencyjnie izolacja wełną jest wykonana po linii sufitu a faworyzowana pianka po połaci. Wiadomo, że więcej m3 do HVAC'kowania to lepiej... 
Nie wiem skąd założenie o braku paroizolacji i wiatroizolacji. Nigdzie nie ma informacji na ten temat. Z reguły, szkielet w Hameryce, jest "obszyty" od zewnątrz sklejką lub OSB. No to na co wiatroizolacja? Na niewentylowanych poddaszach z reguły na wełnie szklanej nie jest układana wiatroizolacja. Ale po co? Przecież tam nie zachodzi ucieczka ciepła przez konwekcję, czyż nie?
Tendencyjne ustawienie budynków też by trzeba było jakoś uzasadnić. Orientacja jest jednakowa.

Sam, nieproszony, pisałem, że zauważam pewne niesymetrie. Z drugiej strony, genetyczni sceptycy i wełnofile przyczepią się do koloru klamek. 
Tego typu argumenty, należałoby pieczołowicie wytrącić z ręki, w teście który, mam nadzieję, będzie w Polsce. Wiem też, że mimo zachowania maksymalnej troski o 100% symetrię, zawsze znajdziecie "zająca bez czapki"

----------


## מרכבה

bo proste kłamstewko .. jeśli test szczelności przy pasywnym zakłada 0,6 wymiany .. to nie ma bata ! 
musi taki być

----------


## mat3006

> bo proste kłamstewko .. jeśli test szczelności przy pasywnym zakłada 0,6 wymiany .. to nie ma bata ! 
> musi taki być


Jaki pasywny? Ktoś zauważył jakąkolwiek informację, że badają domy w standardzie pasywnym? Powiedzenie o zającu stało się ciałem szybciej niż myślałem.

----------


## מרכבה

Nie ... tylko standardu pasywnego nie obchodzi z czego jest dom wykonany! tylko ma być i koniec.
trzeba zrozumieć pewne fakty, że nie można być sędzią we własnej sprawie.
a to właśnie dem... coś zrobił.

 
tak właśnie pianofile naciągają fakty ..

ty nie mając pojęcia co to jest konwekcja ..




> Czujnik #2 – zawieszony ok. 30 cm poni
> żej kalenicy pokrycia dachu


 tak gdzie dach nie jest izolowany.. ciekawe czemu to miało służyć ...

 zobacz sobie prosty trik jak tam zastosowano ..
gdzie dom nie wykazywał przewagi w chłodzeniu, oraz to że ciągle dom z wełną był 
klimatyzowany ponad stan .. jakoś 75 F w pianowcu nikomu nie przeszkadzało 
tylko nagle wełniak potrzebował .. trzymania temperatury o 10F niższej ... co jasno widać z wykresu. Tak to jest jak sędzią jest jedna ze stron ...

Kolejny fakt to trzymanie temperatury nad 75F i ponad 80 F .. i poszarpany wykres ..
który tylko świadczy o tym że jak pchła na łańcuchu skakało ogrzewanie aby nabić rachunki.

 nagle cud boski .. pod koniec "pomiarów" zużycie się wyrównało...

----------


## BCS

> ...... ciekawe czemu to miało służyć ...zobacz sobie prosty trik jak tam zastosowano...


Temu samemu co światełka choinkowe w sklepie....lepszy nastrój i pozytywna decyzja o zakupie !

----------


## מרכבה

odlicz 
HVAC od reszty rachunku w czerwcu lipcu .. i nagle okazuje się że prądu coś zjadło 2x tyle co w piankowcu...
ciekawe co oprócz klimy żarło prąd w lecie ?

----------


## מרכבה

Możliwe .. ale też klima wyraźnie niżej chłodziła .. tylko pod koniec dziwnym trafem wyrównało się zużycie prądu .. na końcu taka czarna tabelka ..
zaraz pod hasełkiem .. jakieś pytania ..
 różnica spora .. ciekawe co w lecie spowodowało takie zużycie prądu ..
różnica jest bardzo duża ..

----------


## mat3006

> Możliwe .. ale też klima wyraźnie niżej chłodziła .. tylko pod koniec dziwnym trafem wyrównało się zużycie prądu .. na końcu taka czarna tabelka ..
> zaraz pod hasełkiem .. jakieś pytania ..
>  różnica spora .. ciekawe co w lecie spowodowało takie zużycie prądu ..
> różnica jest bardzo duża ..


Miałem nadzieję, że dokładniej przeanalizujesz wykresy zanim sięgniesz po "argumenty"
1. Dlaczego się zbliżyło zużycie prądu w ostatnim okresie? Wystarczy się przyjrzeć wykresowi temperatur zewnętrznych z tego okresu i łatwo można dostrzec, że w tym okresie domy, praktycznie mogłyby się obyć bez izolacji.
2. Też uważam, że pomiar czujnika pod kalenicą dla przypadku wełny niewiele wnosi. Może tylko to jakie są wahania warunków w przestrzeni nieogrzewanej ponad izolacją. Możłiwe, że gdyby był dużo dokładniejszy łatwo moglibyśmy dostrzec, poprzez zestawienie z warunkami zewnętrznymi, jaka część energii trafia dzięki "nieistniejącej" konwekcji pod kalenicę.
3. Kluczowe jest nałożenie wykresu Interior z Outdoor. Wtedy o wiele łatwiej zrozumieć skoki obciązenia HVAC'a
4. Nie od dziś wiadomo, że klima żre o wiele więcej niż ogrzewanie. Dlatego izolacja termiczna dachu powinna jak najwcześniej odcinać dostęp skoków temperatury.
5. Nie chce się komentować "odkryć", nota bene przekłamanych, że dom izolowany pianką miał zastosowane oświetlenie świetlówkami. Autorzy sami nie ukrywają i podają, że stanowiło to 60% ogółu zastosowanych źródeł światła. W zimie to chyba korzystne dla wełny bo dodatkowo dogrzewało. W lecie światła działają raczej kiedy potrzeby klimatyzowania są niższe. Ups.. zapomniałem, że izolacja jest z wełny która średnio izoluje przed przegrzewaniem. Nawet wieczorową porą.
6. Widzę, że dalej się nie dowiem dlaczego izolacja sufitu wełną szklaną, nie dość, że zmniejszająca znacznie kubaturę do obsługi przez HVAC, to "skuteczniejsza" o ponad 80% wyszła, jak to nazwać... może nie nazwę...? No chyba, że i tu goście z Dem zafałszowali. Wiadomo, że to nie może być, po prostu, prawda.

----------


## מרכבה

żółte podkreślenie to zużycie prądu na ogrzewanie .. spora różnica między domami ..
poza klimą z pianką zjadł 425 kWh prądu .. na coś tam .. a wełniak .. zjadł blisko 2x tyle .. 
Na samym końcu, przed dziękuję jakieś pytania .. zużycie domów się wyrównuje. 

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...domu-pasywnego ze mną wełna elewacyjna nie ma lekko.
Teraz jeszcze szczelność, wełniak istny durszlak ..3198m3 tyle wymiana powietrza na godzinę wynosi .. to daje licząc wysokość pomieszczeń ..jakieś 9 wymian powietrza na godzinę .. ogacony wełną .. bez żadnej foli niczego .. to jest typowe celowe naciąganie faktów ..


http://passipedia.passiv.de/ppediaen...hstein_germany jakoś ci tu nie mają problemów ze szczelnością ..

http://www.stubelo.com/%D0%BD%D0%B0%...%B0-b/?lang=en tu też chyba .. o piance nie słyszeli ..

http://www.ppin.pl/pobierz/sealectio..._PZH_S_500.pdf a może poczytamy co to jest ? http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Izocyjaniany http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lotne_z...zki_organiczne
http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/2,4-Diizocyjanianotoluen jeśli te ten związek to dziękuję ..


http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...r%C4%85/page12 strasznie ciepło ucieka.. był film z termowizji .. co rozpylającym piankę zapodali .. co też rzuty robiłem .. bo cyrk wyprawiali .. żeby tylko dowieść..? jakoś tu dach nie świeci się na czerwono.

http://www.passivehousebuilder.com/r...-passive-house no 0,28 wymiany powietrza .. http://www.passivhausprojekte.de/index.php#d_2286 N50..
to jak to ma się do durszlaka który ma 9 wymian .. w tym "teście" 
gdzie na ogrzewanie ..z trudem wyłuskanych danych .. wełniak zjada 754 kWh .. a pianiak .. zjada 451 .. kWh.. a później dziwnie .. rzeczy się z liczbami dzieją .. jakieś minusy .

wiadomo że w czerwcu/ lipcu się nie grzeje. to na co poszła ta energia ? klima jest podana.
1323 poszło na coś innego jak klima... gdzie na to coś innego dom piankowy zjadł 425 kWh
bo klima jest podana .. pytanie na co dom wełniany zjadł 898 kWh ..
akurat różnica między 1323 -425 = 898 kWh .. ciekawe .. 

 ciekawe... cudaczne to.

----------


## מרכבה

pod koniec zestawienia ciekawe rzeczy

http://www.ppin.pl/pobierz/sealectio...0ITB_S_500.pdf a może poczytamy co to jest ? może co to VOC →http://forum.muratordom.pl/redirecto...zki_organiczne
oraz czemu mam płacić za białego eps'a w płynie ? w cenie 2x grafitowego ..

zresztą z jak tu gadać z merketingiem ..

----------


## מרכבה

Ale dziwnym trafem, 1323 kWh w okresie czerwiec lipiec poszło na oświetlenie ? te liczby się nie trzymają kupy.
Jedynie co prawdą to że wełniany jest durszlak, bez niczego, bez paroizolacji, wiatroizolacji.. niczego.
Zupełny golas. 9 wymian powietrza... sorry ale to jawna kpina. 
wychodzi w pierwszym szeregu że dom wełniany zużył prawdopodobnie 754 kWh na ogrzewanie, a piankowy 451 kWh na ogrzewanie.

prosty fakt, wystarczy że dom koło 750 m3 przy każdej wymianie 0,6 traci 10 W/K .. teraz 9 /0,6 =15 * 5W/K bo tu kubatura jest 2x mniejsza.
co daje 75 W/K ...piankowiec zjada 5W/K wymiana wychodzi 0,6 ..  teraz mając 75 W/K to jasny sygnał że piankowiec traci na przenikanie więcej ..
zyskuje na infiltracji powietrza.. bo wełniak jest jak sito. Podałem przykłady wyżej domu pasywnego z wełny i ma szczelność 0,28 .. dom dużo bardziej skomplikowany niż te budki.

----------


## plusfoto

> ?? ciekawe który domek w Polsce zużywa więcej światła do oświetlenia w październiku niż w lipcu


Nie chcę Cię łapać za słówka - ale na pewno chciałeś to napisać?

Dawno już pisałem że dyskusja na temat wyższości jednych świąt nad drugimi jest bez sensu. Zarówno jeden jak i drugi system jest porównywalny jeśli chodzi o parametry. Aplikacja jest łatwiejsza i prostsza przy pianie. Natomiast barierą jest cena. Jeśli cena aplikacji porządnej piany będzie porównywalna z pełną aplikacją dobrej wełny wtedy rynek się wyrówna. Teraz niestety jet to około 30-40% różnicy.

----------


## compi

I tej różnicy w cenie nie należy kwestionować sposobami prostackimi.

----------


## מרכבה

http://www.tech-spray.eu/ocieplenie-122.html a może ktoś mi wyjaśni fenomen jawnego kłamstwa ? podawanie parametrów pianki pur jak by była pir ..
PUR .. ma 0,04 W/mK..

http://www.thermo-pur.pl/index.php/technologia kolejna porcja kłamstw ..
z wełną nie mam nic wspólnego, ale na takie steki bzdur trzeba podnosić larum.



> brak - tworzy jednorodną warstwę
> występują na łączeniach wełny i stykach wełny z konstrukcja dachową


 chyba pan tryskacz nie wie co to mostek termiczny ..no ale.



> brak konieczności transportu na budowę i wnoszenia ocieplenia do miejsca jego instalacji - cały materiał znajduje się na zewnątrz i wężami transportowany jest do miejsca aplikacji -metoda IN SITU - JEST TO DODATKOWE UŁATWIENIE PRZY DOCIEPLANIU PODDASZY W BUDYNKACH JUŻ ZAMIESZKAŁYCH I Z OGRANICZONYM DOSTĘPEM DO PODDASZA
> przez swoje doskonałe właściwości termoizolacyjne przyczynia się do zmniejszenia emisji CO2
> brak odpadów


 brak odpadów ..  :big lol:  :rotfl: 

http://allegro.pl/listing/listing.ph...on=1&mode=desc cena za epesa w płynie .. tylko 3,6 zł .. gdzie grafitowy 2zł... a marketowy odpowiednik tego czegoś .. 1,2zł 1cm..  
 faktycznie brak mostków ...  :rotfl: 


 też mostków nie ma .. co tam krokwie ..http://s2.manifo.com/usr/7/77Ae/f3/img/4awas.jpg koljeny brak mostkow
http://www.rajpur.pl/poddasza/dlacze...echnologii-pur kolejna porcja mataczenia ... tylko aby wcisnąć .. ciągle podawanie parametrów pir ..
nie pur.. 0,04 W/mK dla przypomnienia .. taki biały przeciętny EPS... nic szczególnego ..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=haGsyyWEa2U i jak to się ma do kłamstw o nie zostawianiu odpadów ?




> Nie wywołuje uczulenia u ludzi i zwierząt, nie pyli. Poliuretan to substancja całkowicie obojętna chemicznie, nietoksyczna i bezwonna, dlatego też materiał ten z powodzeniem używany jest w przemyśle spożywczym i może mieć bezpośredni kontakt z żywnością.


 tak ? VOC http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lotne_z...zki_organiczne samo zdrowie przeciez ..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKuCE4E_4Yw kolejna porcja kłamstw...
i ściemniania ... no cóż .. jak tak ma wyglądać promocja tego materiału na kłamstwie ..to dziękuję ..

----------


## מרכבה

http://www.quadfoam.pl/images/green-projects-graph.png kolejna dawka kłamstw..→


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tuUFg3MQhbk a może jak się ładnie pali takie coś ..

----------


## Tomaszs131

> Z czym masz problem? Z tym, że ktoś nie zapianował krokwi bo może nie chciał? A jak ktoś nie zakryje ich wełną to co?
> Szukanie problemów tam gdzie ich nie ma.


Kszu zapewne chodzi rowniez o brak natrysku na murlacie.

----------


## מרכבה

Jeśli ktoś pisze że zapewnia izolację bez mostków .. a później jest co innego .. cóż.
tyczy się to samo wełny, jak i piany. Tylko czemu promować produkt o parametrach białego EPS'a 
w cenie XPS'a ... pod płytę fu. Wszystko jest radośnie VOC i inne związki http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/2,4-Diizocyjanianotoluen samo zdrowie ..
http://www.ppin.pl/pobierz/sealectio...0ITB_S_500.pdf można jak widać podać prawdziwe dane materiałowe, 
http://www.ppin.pl/pobierz/sealectio..._PZH_S_500.pdf zdawkowo podane diizocyjany.
Innych na wiki nie ma jak te wyżej ..




> A jaki to problem? Bo chyba nie materiału? Czy pianą czy wełną można przykryć wszystko. Pianą łatwiej, szybciej i szczelniej.


 oczywiście że szybciej.
W cenie 150 zł za 1m3 chcem.

http://www.natrysk.com/Main_Display...._productPage=2 kolejna porcja wiedzy .. tym razem oddycha.. to jak zdycha to trzeba dawać paroizolację .. jeśli podnosicie że piana ma współczynnik dyfuzyjny 3,7 .. to znaczy że wiele lepsza nie jest o wełny.. 
EPS.. ma 60...  przy 3,7 są miejsca w dachu typu krokiew że potrzeba dać paroizolację ze względu na ochronę przed kondensacją na krokwiach. 
bajanie w linku .. a bo kiedyś były pir i nie zdychało .. a później purknęło i zdycha.

----------


## FlashBack

> Nie chcę Cię łapać za słówka - ale na pewno chciałeś to napisać?
> 
> Dawno już pisałem że dyskusja na temat wyższości jednych świąt nad drugimi jest bez sensu. Zarówno jeden jak i drugi system jest porównywalny jeśli chodzi o parametry. Aplikacja jest łatwiejsza i prostsza przy pianie. Natomiast barierą jest cena. Jeśli cena aplikacji porządnej piany będzie porównywalna z pełną aplikacją dobrej wełny wtedy rynek się wyrówna. Teraz niestety jet to około 30-40% różnicy.


Oczywiście, że bez sensu szczególnie gdy za pianka płacisz jakby kurs złotówki do dolara wynosił 12

----------


## מרכבה

http://www.treehugger.com/green-arch...hane-foam.html samo zdrowie w cenie 2,5 x białego EPS'a ..
https://www.indoordoctor.com/toxic-s...tion-overview/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Methyle...l_diisocyanate samo zdrowie za cenę nie wartą tego 

pierwsze trzeba poczytać co to za materiał ..
http://blogs.cdc.gov/niosh-science-b.../21/sprayfoam/
http://www.cdc.gov/niosh/topics/isocyanates/

http://www.newsinferno.com/florida-h...em-from-homes/ samo zdrowie droższe blisko 2x niż grafitowy EPS..
samo zdrowie ..

----------


## מרכבה

Kto chce niech aplikuje piankę, tylko niech ci co to robią nie piszą o samych zaletach tego rozwiązania.
parametry cieplne to ma jak biały EPS.. w cenie blisko 2x tego materiału.  
Trzeba się udać do hameryki na poszukiwania czy to złoto akurat może w pełni się błyszczeć ? 
Ten agresywny marketing pianowy, mnie irytuje. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2BDZYhhWWac ... 
http://www.avvo.com/legal-guides/ugc...till-prevalent
http://www.treehugger.com/green-arch...n-lawsuit.html

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPxg9IlYnWg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2ns7mXG_-E kolejny film .. o "zdrowej" piance



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKs2AQT-2gs na pewno to super materiał .. wart tej ceny ..

----------


## Tomaszs131

> .....
> z linków mat wynika że domek w całości opianowany to n50~1
> domek częściowo opianowany Tomka B n50- 0.66


Juz raz wspomnialem, ze podany wynik to skutek nie do konca 
poprawnego montazu okien. Po skorygowaniu bledow kolejny test szczelnosci napewno zejdzie ponizej 0.6

----------


## מרכבה

http://allegro.pl/rockwool-superock-...799199853.html 1,1zł za 1cm .. a nie 3,6zł za 1cm.. czegoś co nawet ma większą lambdę.  Po analizie za i przeciw wybór jest jasny.

Wrogiem piany nie jestem, bo to materiał sobie jest, tylko tego podłego marketingu .. i wymyślania cudów tylko dla usprawiedliwienia ceny ..czegoś co jest marketowym EPS'em w spraju.

----------


## מרכבה

Ale z tego domku testowanego nic nie wynika .. oprócz różnicy w infiltracji .. na poziomie 75 W/K... tyle by przy obliczeniach wyszło .. znając wyniki testu ..
szczelności .. założyłem w obu przypadkach kubaturę = powierzchnia x 3m w górę... to wyszło lekko ponad 9 wymian powietrza ..
przecież to katastrofa .. wyliczając tylko to .. jako różnicę .. i mając dane o ogrzewaniu .. 754 kWh .. wełniak .. i 451 pianiak .. śmiało podstawiając tą różnicę .. wychodzi że na przenikanie to wełniak zjadł mniej ..  tak .. rozdziela się przenikanie od infiltracji.
Pisałem że w standardzie pasywnym nie ma nic napisane z czego dany dom ma być wykonany, podałem link gdzie na wełnie dom dużo większy, trudniejszy w zabudowie .. osiąga 0,28 Wymiany potwierdzone certyfikatem domów pasywnych. Jak widać da się ..


http://forumees.pl/gfx/ees/userfiles...forum/3_gs.pdf dach wełną pokryty .. szczelność 0,12 kubatury !!!

----------


## Tomaszs131

> chłopie zdecyduj się wreszcie, kilka tygodni temu twierdziłeś że to wyśmienity wynik który zawdzięczasz piance
> 
> PS w domku linkowanym przez mat to co konkretnie polecasz poprawić żeby dobić parametrami do czegoś normalnego ??


Chlopie kultura wymaga by w sytuacji gdy poslugujesz sie danymi inwestora nie przekrecac jego niku. W Twoim przypadku jest z tym ciezko, zwlaszcza w przypadku wielokrotnie przez Ciebie wysmiewanego humanisty, ktory postawil dom trzy litrowy. Moze Twoj tez taki bedzie?
Po za tym dobrze wiesz, ze Tomasz B. kojazony jest z forumowiczem 
I jego dosc "ciekawymi" teoriami wyglaszanymi na FM.

----------


## plusfoto

> Nie chcę Cię łapać za słówka - ale na pewno chciałeś to napisać?


Ja chciałem bo tak uważam. I powtórzę to jeszcze raz - *zarówno jeden jak i drugi system ma porównywalne parametry*.
Natomiast nie widziałem domu który zużywa na oświetlenie w lipcu więcej jak w październiku. No chyba że mi się tylko tak wydaje

----------


## מרכבה

> Natomiast nie widziałem domu który zużywa na oświetlenie w lipcu więcej jak w październiku. No chyba że mi się tylko tak wydaje


ale tam się w tym zestawieniu dziwne cuda działy .. oprócz klimy na coś dom zjadł 898 kWh ..oczywiście pod odjęciu tego co zużył na co inne dom piankowy ..
czyli 1323 kWh -425 kWh ..= 898 kWh na coś ... w lipcu musiał zjeść ten dom... trzymając takie zużycie na coś .. patrząc na koniec zestawienia ...
okazało by się że dom z wełny miał produkcję ciepła .. a co dopiero straty ..

 jak widać w hameryce mądrzeją ludzie, chyba nikt nie powie że to taki kaprys płacić .. 60tyś $ za usuwanie ..chyba że źle kwotę usłyszałem ..

----------


## Tomaszs131

> dokładnie w tą nutę panie humanista, pokonaj mnie swoim doświadczeniem, opisz dokładnie, fachowo na liczbach wymiernych co konkretnie zyskałeś na droższej inwestycji w piankę ?? za taką próbę ja w ciemno daję ci mój głos w głosowaniu na najlepszego doradcę
> 
> czyli w liczbach wymiernych jak konkretnie na twoim przykładzie to by wyszło ??
> coś w okolicach 50zł/m3 kontra 150zł/m3 ??
> 
> czyli w liczbach wymiernych te porównywalne parametry to: 1 oraz 0,66 oraz 0,4
> albo
> lipiec 2573 kontra listopad 1830 lub maj 969


Nie bede sie z toba licytowal. Doswiadczenie masz wieksze ale kultury za grosz. Jesli Ty stawiasz dom z kredytu to podlicz sobie koszt inwestycji po jego splaceniu i potem mozemy przystapic do porownywania kosztow.

----------


## Tomaszs131

> ... to wyjątkowe chamstwo, jakże typowe dla budującego na kredyt


Nie wiem o czym mowisz mnie  to nie dotyczy, przeczytaj uwaznie moj poprzedni post dotyczacy porownania kosztow inwestycji. Moze nie zbyt jasno sie wyrazilem ale po edycji powinno byc lepiej.

----------


## karolek75

> natomiast normalne domki bez grama pianki bez problemu schodzą poniżej 0,4


Abstrahujac od waszego sporu pianka vs welna, pokaz mi te *normalne* domy *bez problemu* schodzace pozniej 0,4. 
Sformulowania: *normalne, bez problemu*  sugeruja ze tych domow na peczki. Czyzby mowisz o tych wszystkich wybudowanych przez TB ?  :wink:

----------


## xmsg

> Abstrahujac od waszego sporu pianka vs welna, pokaz mi te *normalne* domy *bez problemu* schodzace pozniej 0,4. 
> Sformulowania: *normalne, bez problemu*  sugeruja ze tych domow na peczki. Czyzby mowisz o tych wszystkich wybudowanych przez TB ?


Jak przesuniemy przecinek to się zgodzę.

*NORMALNE domy* bez problemu schodzą z n50* poniżej 4* !

Oczywiście wyniki można naciągnąć, źle obliczając kubaturę, albo taras i ogród dodając do kubatury "ogrzewanej".

Pozdrawiam
GREGOR

----------


## plusfoto

> czyli w liczbach wymiernych te porównywalne parametry to: 1 oraz 0,66 oraz 0,4
> albo
> lipiec 2573 kontra listopad 1830 lub maj 969



??????????? :jaw drop:

----------


## מרכבה

Przeglądałem sobie katalog ponad 3 tyś domów pasywnych .. 1 celuloza 2. wełna  3. słoma 4. EPS ... nigdzie PUR.. masa różnych domów ..
masa .. nigdzie nic o marketowym eps'sie w płynie .. z dodatkami .. ta wodą się spienia ...  :bash:  A może co to są diizocyjany .. VOC..
Jest tyle ekonomiczniejszych technologi .. że ten temat jest zabawny .. jakoś nikt problemów ze szczelnością nie ma.

----------


## Tomaszs131

> a co do budowy na kredyt to odpowiedź masz w moim dzienniku budowy, gdzieś na samym początku


Chetnie bym go przestudiowal, prosze o informacje gdziego znalezc? Stopka nie dziala.
Moze jakis link?

----------


## Tomaszs131

Nie przypominam sobie, wystarczy podac link i jesli masz racje to zwroce honor. Widze, ze nie spuszczasz z tonu to znaczyc tylko moze ze taka Twoja natura. Tylko wspolczuc.
Nie zamierzam sie wiecej spierac bo juz watek jest mocno zasmiecony. Zdazyles wyplakac swoje zale modom, naciskales by pomogli Ci posprzatac w tym watku wiec troche ulatwie im prace.

----------


## מרכבה

Nie mając pojęcia co to jest konwekcja, oraz jaki składnik wpływa głównie na przewodność cieplną, miksuje tu ktoś pewne pojęcia.
Typowy marketingowy mix .. pojęć. Na wszystkie linki jakie mi w padły w łapy .. tylko demelic podawał dane z ITB..
reszta to same kłamstwa, naciąganie faktów typu przewodność cieplna na poziomie 0,02 gdzie tak naprawdę jest 2x gorzej.
Ale szaraczka można złowić.. przytaczanie

----------


## Tomaszs131

Wciaz nie odpowiedziales na moja prosbe. Co do izolacji dachu dobrze wiesz, ze na piance OK nie poprzestalem, wystarcz przeczytac stopke. Nie bez powodu od dluzszego czasu w tym watku nikt nie nawiazuje z Toba merytorycznej wymiany zdan. O czyms to swiadczy.
Bez odbioru.

----------


## מרכבה

widać jak na dłoni, że wełna daje radę.

Co widzę ? większość domów pasywnych, bo sobie przeglądam katalog.. ma albo celulozę, lub wełnę drzewną .. później wełnę min oraz EPS'a .. czasem kingspan się trafi ..
pianki jeszcze nie widziałem .. na ponad 500 przeglądanych pozycji .. z ponad 3 tyś ..

http://mad-jax.com/2012/spray-foam-saga/ a może warto zapytać czemu ten wspaniały materiał .. ktoś usuwał ..

----------


## Tomaszs131

Dalej nie kumam dlaczego mieszasz mnie w osobiste porachunki miedzy Toba a innym urzytkownikiem forum? 
Gdybym w 100 % zaufal piance OK to nie docieplalbym poddasza. To, ze raz dalem sie wyprowadzic z rownowagi nie znaczy ze zawsze tak bedzie.

----------


## karolek75

> Co widzę ? większość domów pasywnych, bo sobie przeglądam katalog.. ma albo celulozę, lub wełnę drzewną .. później wełnę min oraz EPS'a .. czasem kingspan się trafi ..


Te izolacje to w kontekscie dachu, czy globalnie?

----------


## מרכבה

Globalnie,  całego domu. Szkielety głównie celuloza.  szczelności przeważnie koło 0,2-0,3 wymiany przy teście n50.

----------


## karolek75

a masz tam jakie murowane pasywne ?

----------


## מרכבה

są, wszelakiej maści .. murowane to przeważnie EPS na ścianach i celuloza na dachu .. wełna drzewna ..
ale zdziwiło mnie to jak dużo jest tej celulozy  :jaw drop:

----------


## karolek75

> są, wszelakiej maści .. murowane to przeważnie EPS na ścianach i celuloza na dachu .. wełna drzewna ..
> ale zdziwiło mnie to jak dużo jest tej celulozy


 :smile: 
Statystyka ze mną !

----------


## מרכבה

http://www.passivehousebuilder.com/r...-passive-house celulozowiec .. kliknij sobie w obrazek certyfikatu ..

----------


## karolek75

Troche welny tez tam jest.

----------


## מרכבה

Jest i drzewna, jest wełna.. celuloza .. teraz nie wiem sam czy celuloza czy może wełna w płytach ..

----------


## karolek75

Dobrze ze ja wiedzialem od samego poczatku, ze w dach pojdzie celuloza. Brak rozterek ulatwia zycie. Chociaz w tym wycinku.

----------


## מרכבה

Jako że nie jestem związany z żadną firmą czy to od wełny, czy o pianki, czy od celulozy .. to mogę wybierać.
Pianka zabija ceną, oferując izolację EPS'a , do tego brutalny marketing, oraz związki chemiczne które ta piana wydziela.
VOC, diizocyjany, po szukałem co o tym piszą za oceanem, niestety ale widząc że cała rodzina kicha prycha i wydaje 60k$ na usunięcie pianki .. i akurat nie byle jakiej, tylko bohaterki nie jednej sagi tutaj, nie będę ryzykował zdrowia. Jeśli marketing nachalnie wciska parametry nie tej piany.
Tylko aby sprzedać i podbić cenne, to rzetelnej informacji się nie dowiemy o tym ile syfu się wydziela po aplikacji.
Co najwyżej że woda tak pięknie działa ... tak .. dobrze że nie izocyjany TDI .. tylko ciut słabsze MDI .. 

Teraz nawet lakierów typowych nie stosuję tylko wodny lakier, nie śmierdzi, szybko wysycha ..

Grana tu szczelność budynku, nie zaniecham zrobienia sobie testera i dochodzenia do szczelności, jeszcze przed wdmuchaniem celulozy ...
lub ułożeniem płyt wełny.

----------


## karolek75

> Grana tu szczelność budynku, nie zaniecham zrobienia sobie testera i dochodzenia do szczelności, jeszcze przed wdmuchaniem celulozy ...
> lub ułożeniem płyt wełny.


No wlasnie - masz jakis patent na takie wstepne badania szczelnosci ? U mnie jest zalozenie, ze juz na poziomie SSZ powinno byc jako tako.

----------


## מרכבה

Wentylator, plus czujnik  ciśnienia, ale to muszę się z kolegą zgadać, lub jak mi czasu da, to jakiś układ zaprogramuje się 
do odczytów. Lub tylko nadciśnienie ..  i kadzidełko. a Później właściwy test.

----------


## karolek75

Ale czym konkretnie kadzic ? Bo czujnik to mi pokaze g...no. Ja chce widziec gdzie.

----------


## מרכבה

Nydar mówił o świecy dymnej, ale są kadzidełka 
lub http://www.google.pl/imgres?imgurl=h...tart=0&ndsp=21 nawilżacz ..

----------


## compi

Świeży styropian przed położeniem na elewacji zaleca się wietrzyć około dwóch tygodni. Ile trzeba wietrzyć piankę natryskową?

----------


## compi

> To zupełnie różne produkty i różna technologia wykonania, piany nie musisz sezonować.


Ale coś się ulatnia po nałożeniu? Bo to co napisał merkava o przypadku ze stanów to jakiś niepokojący sygnał.

----------


## מרכבה

> Po nic się nie ulatnia. A to, że ktoś szuka na siłę problemów to pewnie, że znajdzie jakiś tragiczny wypadek. Wyjątek tylko potwierdza regułę.


 Ty masz to szczęście że masz paroizolację.

----------


## מרכבה

blokuje dopływ tego syfu co się wydziela

----------


## Tomaszs131

> Ale co się niby wydziela?


Tez jestem bardzo ciekaw, jakby co to ciesze sie z zalozonej paroizolacji.

----------


## מרכבה

http://www.ppin.pl/pobierz/sealectio..._PZH_S_500.pdf
http://www.ppin.pl/pobierz/sealectio...0ITB_S_500.pdf strona 5/11 .. 
http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lotne_z...zki_organiczne
http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/2,4-Diizocyjanianotoluen i MDI .. bo niby taki ma być ..
http://archiwum.ciop.pl/31166
http://www.chemiabudowlana.info/wiad..._pian_tytan_o2
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Methyle...l_diisocyanate
http://www.epa.gov/dfe/pubs/projects...hane_foam.html


http://www.sealedairprotects.com/eu/...ickRT_PL_A.pdf  przy tej pianeczcze też takie coś winno być . a nie jakiś "ateścik" PZH... :bash: 


http://snooker.netsay.net/index.php?...yjanianotoluen lub w ramach oszczędności ...
http://encyklopedia.naukowy.pl/2,4-Diizocyjanianotoluen syf !!!..

----------


## Sturmer

Jeżeli to się wszystko wydziela to jakim cudem piana dostaje certyfikaty i inne aprobaty i jest dopuszczona do użytku?

mat3006 - miałeś rację nie mają CE ale są w trakcie
http://lallafomusa.pl/lallafom-klasa...ch-badawczych/

Czyli jeśli ta piana truje to w jaki sposób ta substancja ma szansę otrzymania CE w tak biurokratycznej i porąbanej na punkcie bezpieczeństwa Unii Europejskiej??

----------


## מרכבה

:eek: 

http://www.merckmillipore.com/DISTR/...DA_CHEM-818638

http://www.brenntag.pl/fileadmin/pdf...f?t=1417780744

http://www.merckmillipore.com/DISTR/...DA_CHEM-818638

http://www.budowlaneforum.pl/showthr...0892-s0329-kch

gdzieś ktoś pisał że syf wydziela się z płyt OSB.. ale 15mm płyt to nie 30cm i więcej piany.
http://www.borsodchem-cz.com/getdoc/...f/default.aspx

----------


## Sturmer

Nie chce mi się za bardzo wgłębiać ale tu chodzi o pianę już po utwardzeniu i stabilizacji czy o produkt w beczce z którego ta piana powstaje?  Bo to chyba dwie różne sprawy?

----------


## מרכבה

Jest rozpylana razem z pianą .. nie wgłębiam się .. brzmi zbyt strasznie ..
zwłaszcza że pianka traci na izolacyjności przez wymianę CO2 na "powietrze" 
proces kilkunastodniowy, stąd lambda z 0,02 .. wzrasta na ~0,04 .. a szlag go wie co oprócz CO2 uchodzi z tej piany ..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPxg9IlYnWg ciekawe czemu musieli o tym mówić w telewizji, oraz zrywać cały dach ..

----------


## mat3006

> Jako że nie jestem związany z żadną firmą czy to od wełny, czy o pianki, czy od celulozy .. to mogę wybierać.
> Pianka zabija ceną, oferując izolację EPS'a , do tego brutalny marketing, oraz związki chemiczne które ta piana wydziela.
> VOC, diizocyjany, po szukałem co o tym piszą za oceanem, niestety ale widząc że cała rodzina kicha prycha i wydaje 60k$ na usunięcie pianki .. i akurat nie byle jakiej, tylko bohaterki nie jednej sagi tutaj, nie będę ryzykował zdrowia. Jeśli marketing nachalnie wciska parametry nie tej piany.
> Tylko aby sprzedać i podbić cenne, to rzetelnej informacji się nie dowiemy o tym ile syfu się wydziela po aplikacji.
> Co najwyżej że woda tak pięknie działa ... tak .. dobrze że nie izocyjany TDI .. tylko ciut słabsze MDI .. 
> 
> Teraz nawet lakierów typowych nie stosuję tylko wodny lakier, nie śmierdzi, szybko wysycha ..
> 
> Grana tu szczelność budynku, nie zaniecham zrobienia sobie testera i dochodzenia do szczelności, jeszcze przed wdmuchaniem celulozy ...
> lub ułożeniem płyt wełny.


Z powodu braku czasu, wynikającego z dużego wzrostu zainteresowania i realizacji nie mam tyle czasu co aktywiści forum. Zwłaszcza specjalista ...hm...
Do *מרכבה*:
Przestań, delikatnie mówiąc bzdurzyć, o płynnym EPS. Jeżeli opracujesz, przebadasz i, zapewne, opatentujesz taki EPS, który da się zaaplikować w formie płynnej w miejscu zastosowania, w formie bezspoinowej i ciągłej izolacji, który zarazem będzie wolny od kluczowej w przypadku drewnianej więźby, wady czyli dużego oporu dyfuzyjnego to będę pierwszy który pośpieszy z gratulacjami. Do tego czasu radzę, podczas porównywania izolacji nie opierać się wyłącznie na deklarowanych współczynnikach lambda bo w przypadku dachu jest jeszcze kilka innych, istotnych dla skuteczności i trwałości cech i parametrów, które należy brać po uwagę. Szeregowanie wg. lambdy jest tym bardziej złudne, że dzięki lobbystycznej działalności przemysłu wełniarskiego, zmieniono normę EU, którą jednoznacznie można zakwalifikować jako wycinanie konkurencji (pianki). Wygląda, że zaczęli się jej istotnie bać. Kiedy zostanie odświeżona norma dla wełny która pokaże jej rzeczywistą wartość? Nie wiadomo, wątpię czy kiedykolwiek, zbyt silna na poziomie legislacji UE blokada przed zmianami w tej dziedzinie.
Co do epatowania diizocyjanami przy wykonywaniu pianki... proponuję żebyś spędził trochę czasu sam na sam z otwartą beką styrenu albo kleju na bazie formaldehydu używanego jeszcze do sklejania wełny mineralnej. Niech trafi wreszcie do głowy, że firma aplikująca jest de'facto producentem izolacji in'situ. Składniki są jedynie surowcami. Na budowę zajeżdża mini-fabryka. Dzięki temu, wyprodukowana izolacja jest idealnie dopasowana do miejsca stosowania. Przytaczane z US przypadki mają podłoże w niskich kwalifikacjach firm aplkacyjnych lub niewystarczającej klasie sprzętu. W Stanach już ruszył program certyfikacji wykonawców. W Europie obowiązuje już w Holandii. Czas aby producenci i dystrybutorzy w Polsce poszli tą drogą bo jest możliwe, nie przeczę, złe wykonanie. Jak podniosłem w którymś z wątków, że certyfikacja jest potrzebna ze względu m.in. zachowanie rygorów przetwarzania i wynikającego z niego bezpieczeństwa to zgodny chór stwierdził, że wolny, nieskrępowany rynek to unormuje. Normuje, niestety, najczęściej w dół (wraz z cenami).
*Zaznaczam, że wypowiadam się wyłącznie na temat ICY*.* Po jednym (w przypadku niewystarczającego wentylowania poddasza, dwóch) dniu pianka, w zakresie emisji substancji i pyłów, spełnia wymagania najwyższej klasy bezpieczeństwa: A+*. Posiada w tej sprawie stosowne badania i certyfikat. Wszystko na ten temat 
Co do szczelności... ND, z każdym wpisem, potwierdza, że dalej nie rozumie co do niego piszą. Napiszę wielkimi literami to może coś mu mignie:
P.TOMASZ MIAŁ PRZEPROWADZONĄ  CIŚNIENIOWĄ PRÓBĘ SZCZELNOŚCI BEZ FOLII I PŁYT!!! NAZWAŁEŚ GO IGNORANTEM, A OKAZAŁEŚ SIĘ SAM NIM BYĆ! 
W główce ND się nie zmieściło, że jest technologia i materiał który pozwala na uzyskanie takiego wyniku bez "torby foliowej". Dlaczego to takie ważne? Bo to znaczy, że w przeciwieństwie do wełny nie wymaga, w pomieszczeniach mieszkalnych, folii która blokuje klimatyczną możliwość migracji.
Co do decyzji P. Tomasza o dodatkowej wełnie. Odradzałem mu ją bo, moim zdaniem, nic dodatkowego (oprócz kosztu) mu nie przymiesie. Potrafię jednak zrozumieć, że chciał być w zgodzie z wzorami. 
Co do izolacji ecofiber'em. Widział ktoś z Was jak wygląda po zmoczeniu wodą? Polecam się zapoznać. Oprócz tego wymaga uzupełniania, ale tego Wam nie powiedzą.
Epatowanie zdjęciami w których krokwie nie są zamknięte pianką.. skąd wiesz jakie były decyzje inwestora i ostateczne wykonanie? Na jednym ze zdjęć jest pokazany aplikator w trakcie pracy. W miejscach gdzie jest łatwa możliwość uzupełniana natrysku a zakontraktowana grubość jest mniejsza niż wysokość krokwi łatwiej jest kontrolować grubość w stosunku do krokwi jeżeli nie są pokryte pianką. "Przelanie" ich jest wykonywane wówczas na końcu.
Proponuję abyś zapoznał się lepiej z zasadami i praktykami stosowanymi przez dobrych aplikatorów zanim zabierzesz się za krytykę.

Przy okazji chcę przekazać istotną informację dotyczącą aktualnego stanu prawnego dotyczącego stosowanych pianek. Od 1 listopada b.r. *obowiązkowo, wszystkie* stosowane systemy natryskowych pianek *muszą posiadać certyfikat CE* wystawiony na podstawie ważnej Europejskiej Aprobaty Technicznej (ETA) lub nowej deklaracji właściwości użytkowych (DoP), wystawionej zgodnie z nową norną zharmonizowaną z wynikami badań notyfikowanych laboratoriów UE. ICY ma CE (na podstawie ETA) od 2008.
Aprobata ITB ma obecnie wyłącznie funkcję dokumentu informacyjnego. Służę szczegółami na priv.

----------


## מרכבה

> Przestań, delikatnie mówiąc bzdurzyć, o płynnym EPS. Jeżeli opracujesz, przebadasz i, zapewne, opatentujesz taki EPS, który da się zaaplikować w formie płynnej w miejscu zastosowania,


 nie tylko parametry termiczne .. to eps .. taki lepszy marketowiec.




> który zarazem będzie wolny od kluczowej w przypadku drewnianej więźby, wady czyli dużego oporu dyfuzyjnego to będę pierwszy który pośpieszy z gratulacjami


 pianka mając niski opór .. wniosek ? trzeba paroizolację, na jednej stronie pisało .opór dyfuzyjny pianki ni 3,7 .. to o 56,3 mniej niż EPS,, i tylko 3,7 więcej od wełny ..




> że dzięki lobbystycznej działalności przemysłu wełniarskiego, zmieniono normę EU,


 był przestawiane niezależne badania. Oraz bardzo cenny wykres. Lobby piankowe .. to dopiero jedzie z koksem .. cały czas naciągając na parametry .. piany pir .. a nie pur.




> EU, którą jednoznacznie można zakwalifikować jako wycinanie konkurencji (pianki).


 spadek ceny, rzetelne badania .. czy aby różne trujące gazy się nie wydzielają .. 
Tak samo ostro jadę po wełnie... szczególnie elewacyjnej .. i tynku .. to nie bierze mnie za stronnika wełny ..

Moje typy ? wełna w płytach vs celuloza ..  




> Dlaczego to takie ważne? Bo to znaczy, że w przeciwieństwie do wełny nie wymaga, w pomieszczeniach mieszkalnych, folii która blokuje klimatyczną możliwość migracji


 o ile piance nic nie będzie od kondensacji, o tyle każda szczelinka 
przy drewnie + kondensacja = problem, nie można traktować paroprzepuszczalności jako zalety. Już na przykładzie wełny pokazywałem że wełna + tynk równa się brak izolacji.

Czy pianka może być odporna na ruchy konstrukcji dachowej ? przy wytrzymałości koło 4kPa ..twierdze że placebo .. mało sztywny dach .. i piana będzie jak sito.
EPS .. zwykła fasada ma 70 kPa .. różnica zasadnicza ..




> Naprężenia ściskające przy 10%
> odkształceniu względnym, kPa ≥ 4 PN-EN 826:1998


 http://www.ppin.pl/pobierz/sealectio...0ITB_S_500.pdf
na 4kPa to jest placebo dla konstrukcji...  czyżby kolejny bastion padał ..
i jak tu wierzyć .. w ten marketingowy zgiełk ... parametry pir// nie pur .. wzmacnia dach .. a nie wzmacnia .. bo wytrzymałość na ścisk .. jakie ma to placebo .. nie parametr ..

Niby nie potrzebuje paroizolacji .. ale świetnie parę przepuszcza.. same problemy ..
jeszcze ma w sobie sam syf chemiczny .. który nikt nie jest w stanie udowodnić że jest .. niczym czyste górskie powietrze .. bo nie jest .. polatałem po stronach z USA i już mnie.

----------


## Hanss

> Jest i drzewna, jest wełna.. celuloza .. teraz nie wiem sam czy celuloza czy może wełna w płytach ..


wełna skalna czy drzewna?

Co summa summarum lepsze - powiedzmy cena nie gra roli :big grin:

----------


## מרכבה

wełna drzewna/ oraz mineralna występują  w tym katalogu. Stawiałbym na mineralną.

http://www.energyvanguard.com/blog-b...-New-Big-Holes może jak się bezcermonialnie pisze na stronach firm od pianki o cudach że jest to takie proste nałożyć piankę .. jak widać nie jest.
http://www.treehugger.com/green-arch...hane-foam.html ciekawe czemu ktoś nie może spokojnie mieszkać w domu ..
tylko musi ten problem nagłośnić.

----------


## Tomaszs131

W oparciu o obliczenia OZC obcizenie cieplne budynku wyszlo prawie 6 KW. Przy izolacji poddasza tylko i wylacznie pianka OK obcizenie cieplne budynkuprzekroczylo by ta wartosc o ile, tego nie jestem pewny. asolt moglby udzielic bardziej sprecyzowanej odpowiedzi. Po konsultacji z mat3006 i Rafalem2011 utwierdzilem sie w przekonaniu iz polaczenie welny i pianki OK nie stworzy zagrozenia przelamania punktu rosy. Po zamknieciu poddasza organoleptycznie moge stwierdzic iz przestrzen na strychu jest w moim odczuciu chlodniejsza niz po dodatkowym ociepleniu welna ponizej strychu. Utwierdza mnie to w przekonaniu, ze dokonalem wlasciwego wybory dodatkowo docieplajac welna poddasze. Wielokrotnie w tym watku wspominalem iz konstrukcja mojego dachu naprawde nie nalezala do najlatwieszych w kwesti izolacji termicznej(lukarny). Stad sklonilem sie ku piance. Ze wzgledow osobistych nie bylem w stanie docieplic dachu samodzielnie, dlatego wolalem zainwestowac w piane niz w ekipe od welny. Jesli ktos mnie zapyta czy postapilbym tak ponownie i zainwestowal w pianke OK, moja odpowiedz brzmi tak.

----------


## מרכבה

Tomek to dobrze, racjonalny wybór, trudne miejsca wypada czymś za izolować. 

Teraz przyjrzyjmy się hasłu że nie trzeba stosować foli paroizolacyjnych ..
Pomijam te nie dociągnięcia w izolacji, ale jest sobie szczegół połączenia 
krokwi z jętką / może kleszczami.. i pojawia się taka szczelna .. przy wełnie obligatoryjnie 
folia .. tu grzmią ulotki "wykonawców" że to głupota ..pianka jest cacy ..
prosta droga do degradacji więźby dachowej.

http://www.icynene.com/fbdocs/LDC50Foam-Jan172013.pdf czyli 24 godziny nie zbliżać się ..
coś jednak jest na rzeczy ..

Podnoszenie argumentu o nieprawdziwej lambdzie wełny już było

 jakoś nie widzę żeby lambda była jakaś inna niż deklarowana .. 
pierwsze posprzątajcie swoje podwórko mataczenia i łgarstwa wszelakiego .. szczególnie podawania parametrów pir .. dla pianki pur.

----------


## mat3006

Czy uważnie przeczytałeś opis pod załączonym wykresem? *To nie są wyniki empiryczne* tylko wykres oparty na obliczonych (kalkulowanych) wartościach.
Mieszanie parametrów PIR i PUR. Nie masz najwyraźniej zielonego pojęcia o czym piszesz. To, że zdarzają się niekompetentne informacje to dotyczy wszystkich, w tym wełniarzy.

----------


## Sturmer

> Jest rozpylana razem z pianą .. nie wgłębiam się .. brzmi zbyt strasznie ..
> zwłaszcza że pianka traci na izolacyjności przez wymianę CO2 na "powietrze" 
> proces kilkunastodniowy, stąd lambda z 0,02 .. wzrasta na ~0,04 .. a szlag go wie co oprócz CO2 uchodzi z tej piany ..
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPxg9IlYnWg ciekawe czemu musieli o tym mówić w telewizji, oraz zrywać cały dach ..


Tak...
A wełna to z ekologicznie wypasanych owieczek z czystych polskich Tatr.

Mam gdzieś czym kto ociepla, czy wełną czy pianką czy styropianem, ale od tego zachwytu nad wełną w tym wątku to już mam odruchy. Dobrze że jest jakaś alternatywa i to dla tych osób jest wątek i jak kogoś na to stać to nie Wasz problem. Połóż sobie i metr tej wełny jak masz taką fantazję ale pozwól innym wybrać inaczej.
A ta osobista krucjata mpoplawa to czym jest spowodowana? Któryś wykonawca Cię skrzywdził? Chcesz może o tym porozmawiać?

----------


## compi

Gdybyś uważnie czytał wątek, to może zauważyłbyś, że jego posty to reakcja na ściemnianie. Wspólnym mianownikiem są koszty, a te dla takiego samego efektu są o wiele wyższe przy pianie.

----------


## karolek75

A nie jest tak, ze ten sam efekt jest duzo trudniej osiagnac przy welnie ?

----------


## Tomaszs131

No to sie zacznie....

----------


## compi

> A nie jest tak, ze ten sam efekt jest duzo trudniej osiagnac przy welnie ?


Pójdźmy dalej i stosujmy najdroższy aerożel. Jak kasa nie gra roli.... Kto bogatemu zabroni? Stać kogoś niech wydaje swoją kasę, ale niech nie wciska ciemnoty, że to jednak te same pieniądze.

----------


## מרכבה

> 


 a co tam pisze ? pir czy pur ? to jest nagminne naciąganie, a nie wypadek przy pracy .. jeśli w tych samych warunkach .. EPS osiąga lambdę 0,04 W/mK przy gęstości koło 10 kg/m3 to pianka która ma 8 kg/m3 nie może mieć lepszych parametrów. 



> Połóż sobie i metr tej wełny jak masz taką fantazję ale pozwól innym wybrać inaczej.


 ale nic nie jest przesądzone .. czy wełna czy co innego, właśnie jako osoba która nie produkuje żadnych izolacji, no może kiedyś parę kostek słomy .. jak jeszcze dla kur zborze się siało.
A tak mnie to ani grzeje, ani ziębi .. wełna po uszach dostaje na elewacji aż miło... może wełna drzewna, może celuloza, jeśli udało by mi się zwiększyć powierzchnię zabudowy, to kostki słomy ... 




> A nie jest tak, ze ten sam efekt jest duzo trudniej osiagnac przy welnie ?


 nic z tych rzeczy, ponieważ przy pianie, co można zobaczyć efekty .. też jest masa miejsc gdzie wypada zastosować folię. To jest już legenda że piana na wszytko pomoże.
Po prostu jak czytam jakąś informację, np o isościemie .. to chce danych faktycznych . a nie miałczenia że badania czegoś nie uwzględniają ..
okna w tych samych warunkach.

Argument że pianka mając 4kPa wytrzymałości na ściskanie przy 10% odkształceniu jest wstanie wzmocnić konstrukcję, też jest chybiony. Nie życzę nikomu aby dał pianę między krokwie tylko i liczył że na amen będzie to szczelne ..

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spray_foams_(insulation)

 czy to jest ta szczelna izolacja ?
nie chodzi już o ubytki na środku, widać jak na dłoni niedociągnięcia przy "krokwiach"

Propaganda piankowa, to coś alla historia karabinu M16.. wmówiono żołnierzom w walczącym w Wietnamie, że to taka świetna broń, iż nie potrzebuje czyszczenia i konserwacji, ba nawet zestawów do czyszczenia nie rozdano żołnierzom.
I jak dopadł taki AK47 to błogosławił dzień kiedy to nastąpiło.

http://www.roxul.com/files/RX-NA_EN/...2030-04-10.pdf rozszerzalność termiczna,  jeszcze jedno zestawienie gdzieś zapodziałem..
z różnymi materiałami .. http://www.roxul.com/files/RX-NA_EN/...ll%20Sheet.pdf

----------


## Sturmer

Ja rozpatruję piankę jako bardzo dobry produkt do wypełnienia wszelakich szczelin między izolacją dachu a ścianką kolankową i szczytową. I na pewno ją użyję tylko jeszcze nie wiem jakiej firmy. Zastosowanie jej po całości jest dla mnie bez sensu bo w podobnej  cenie mam zrobioną izolację nakrokwiową z płyt PIR.
Wełna..... No cóż, mam jej odrobinę w kominie systemowym i na szczęście nigdzie indziej

----------


## karolek75

> masz na to jakieś dowody ?? to nie zwlekaj, wstawiaj wszystko co masz,  niech ta dyskusja zacznie wreszcie przypominać coś merytorycznego


 :ohmy: 
Kolego mpoplaw, ty rzeczywiscie prowadzisz jakas krucjate i sie zacietrzewiasz. Ja nic nie bede udowadnial bo nie musze. BO JA ZAPYTALEM !

edit: i czytam co inni maja do powiedzenia. Ci co cos wiedza na ten temat.

----------


## מרכבה

Już sama różnica w rozszerzalności termicznej.. między drewnem, a pur'em nie zapewnia wiekuistego spokoju.
Plus ruchy dachu od obciążeń śniegiem, wiatrem .. i zostaje tylko złudne zapewnienie marketingu pianowego .. o szczelności ..
http://www.kmimp.agh.edu.pl/pliki/TEC-Dyl.pdf

----------


## Tomaszs131

Czekam od dluzszego czasu na montaz pompy. Zmuszony jestem do grzania dwoch pieter grzejnikami olejowymi. Momentami na zewnatrz panowaly temperatury -7oC. Teraz jest cieplej -2,-3oC. Grzejniki braly 0.75 KW kazdy, w ruch poszedl rowniez osuszacz. Wew. budynku tem. 17 oC na poddaszu i jeden stopien mniej na parterze. Dwa dni temu temp. spadly do 16 oC wiec poprosilem tescia o podkrecenie grzejnikow na 1KW kazdy. W tym czasie osuszacz wyciagnal z budynku ponad 250 litrow wody. Szczerze mowiac nie jest dla mnie wazne czym izolwalem budynek. Wazne by izolacja byla skuteczba na tyle by przed wygrzewaniem podlug temperatury nie spadly ponizej 15 oC.

----------


## karolek75

> w połowie wątku masz linki do różnych różnistych domków które chwalą się  niskimi kosztami CO, czemu tam nie wpadłeś ?? jak myślisz z czego  wynikają te niskie rachunki ?? kłamią czy może po prostu pianka nie jest  w żaden sposób magiczna ??


Mea culpa, cofnalem sie tylko kilka stron i nie znam wszystkich waszych argimentow . Ale to nie powod by walic na oslep. W twoim wypadku wyglada na osobista wendete a nie merytoryczne punktowanie. Dostrzegam duza roznice w ladunku emocjonalnym wypowiedzi pomiedzy toba a np. merkava.

----------


## מרכבה

no szara maso .. patrzcie jakie mamy dla was cudo..
25mm .. styropianu trzeba dać 40..  :rotfl: 



 tu cuda wyżej cuda .. szczególny cud, wełna lepsza niż eps .. to w zestawieniu painowym ewenement ..
 a łowić .. klienta ..

[img]




 a tu już olimp oszustwa tyryskanego .. rozumie ze te 10cm coś izolują .. ale żeby drewno równie dobrze izolowało to już jest cud..
szaraczek uwierzy.. jak mu się przedstawi takie "foto"  drewno w obliczu piany zmienia się też w pianę ..  to cud większy od wskrzeszenia Łazarza.



  się niechcący chłopaki machnęli .. słupki coś innego liczby coś innego ..







 









to jest "rzetelna" informacja .. na temat produktu .. który jest odpowiednikiem marketowego EPS'a za 115 zł m3 ... do kupienia w każdym składzie budowlanym .. w dodatku wytrzymalszego mechanicznie ... 

jedyna zaleta ? to szybka robota .. i szybkie płacenie .. grubej kasy za nic ..
za iluzję ..

----------


## Sturmer

Mpoplaw Ty naprawdę powinieneś odpocząć od forum. Ziejesz jadem  i nienawiścią i manipulujesz wypowiedziami. Idź do pracy , zarób pieniądze i będzie Cię nawet na aerogel stać bo tutaj to z frustracji, że ktoś ma inaczej niż Ty to zawału albo wylewu dostaniesz. Czytaj ze zrozumieniem i cytuj całe zdania a nie fragmenty wyrwane z kontekstu. Napisałem sfrustrowany, zawistny człowieku, że to dobry materiał na wypełnienie szczelin a nie na izolację całego dachu. Na dachu mam płyty PIR Baudera.

----------


## מרכבה

http://www.kmimp.agh.edu.pl/pliki/TEC-Dyl.pdf masz na końcu zestawienie .. różnica jest bardzo duża w rozszeżalności .. w załączniku nr 2..
PUR wyraźnie ..




> No i co z tego wynika? Niebezpieczna?


 tak .. sprawdzając co to są za środki dziękuje... Ty też dziękuj że masz paroizolację ..
nie chce się zastanawiać czy to zdrowe... czy nie .. jeśli na lambdzie kantują jak mogą .. to tego się nie dowiem .. na pewno.




> Przeczytaj o PVC i rozejrzyj się wokół. Zawał na miejscu. Jak odratują to zobacz czym masz zaizolowaną lodówkę a z czego wykonane jej wnętrze. Już nie odratują.


 piana w lodówce działa dla tego tak dobrze, ponieważ jest w szczelnej osłonie .. i zamiast powietrza ma w sobie C02 .. co znacząco poleszpa izolację .. dyfuzja C02 ..z piany i mamy lambdę nie 0,025 .. tylko 0,04 .. zresztą czym ma PUR górować nad EPS'em .. tym najpodlejszym z marketu ? tylko szybkością aplikacji. 
Choć to zależne jest od sposobu ..

----------


## mat3006

Nie wiem dlaczego Merkawa miesza informacje dotyczące pianek OK i ZK. Również niepotrzebnie wprowadza zamęt PIR i PUR. Odsyłam do Wikipedii. Nie będę tu tłumaczył różnicy. Również stopniowa utrata izolacyjności, dotycząca pianek ZK, wskutek dyfuzji niskoprzewodzacych gazów i zastępowania ich w komórkach zewnętrznych warstw nie dotyczy pianki OK, o której tu mowa. Wielokrotnie poruszane w tym i pobocznych wątkach. Znalazło to odzwierciedlenie w nowej normie i obowiązujących obecnie Deklaracjach Właściwości Użytkowych, niezbędnych (lub ETA) dla wystawienia Certyfikatu CE, pod postacią deklarowanego współczynnika lambda uwzględniającego 25-letnie starzenie. 
MERKAWA: ponieważ pianka OK jest od samych "narodzin" wypełniona powietrzem, to zjawisko jej nie DOTYCZY! 
Wiele ze stron, z których z takim zapałem wycinałeś wykresy i tabelki, nie jest aktualizowanych, część z pewnością jest napisana źle. Nie mam czasu ale o wiele łatwiej można znaleźć zdjęcia źle wykonanych montaży wełny.
Co do Twojego sojusznika, niejakiego ND. Wyjątkowa obrzydliwa praktyka, stosowana przez tego osobnika, polegająca na ordynarnym wycinaniu, sklejaniu i wypaczaniu sensu wypowiedzi innych forumowiczów, powinna spowodować interwencję moderatora. To jest niedopuszczalne, aby wedle swojego widzi mi się przeinaczać czyjeś wypowiedzi i podpisywać je nickiem autora. Możemy mieć różne zdania i spierać się ale na argumenty ale tego już dosyć. Przykładem jest ostatnia manipulacja wypowiedzią P.Tomka. Przymykałem oko, bo go nie zauważam (co radzę innym) ale zapewne niedługo zacznę się tak samo "bawić" z jego wypocinami.

----------


## Sturmer

Kszhu - bardzo trafna riposta, nic dodać nic ująć.

----------


## מרכבה

> arstw nie dotyczy pianki OK, o której tu mowa. Wielokrotnie poruszane w tym i pobocznych wątkach.


 Mat 
piana PUR którą aplikujesz początkowo osiąga zawrotne wyniki w izolacji, tyle że tego nie można uwzględnić.
Aby zatrzymać proces ucieczki gazu, potrzeba obudowy gazoszczelnej .. ale to nie ta pianka i to stosowanie .. to rozdzielamy.

 
http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poliuretany 

Cały sukces polega właśnie na utrzymaniu CO2 .. ale to musi być piana z zamkniętymi komórkami + najlepiej w szczelna osłona .. najlepiej alu.
40 tygodni wg tego co patrzyłem do książki trwa wypieranie CO2 na powietrze .. z pianki OT ..
normalny zrozumiały proces, który nie jest jej wadą.




> Tym czym płynny beton w gruszce od kupy gruzu.


 skala różnic nie ta..
bo zamawiam płyty 3x1 m .. lecę z koksem ..

PS: Mat dzięki że dostałem od Ciebie odpowiedź, która mnie zaskoczyła, myślałem że wiadro dostanę z pomyjami. 

A sprawę czy piana szkodzi, czy nie .. chcę możliwie szybko rozwiązać, abym mógł powąchać czy to faktycznie coś czuć ..
Pó

----------


## מרכבה

> Szczególnie na stropie albo dachu na którym jest cała masa drewnianej konstrukcji, nierzadko przeróżne instalacje itd


 Szczególnie jeśli się wie co zrobić aby tego nie było.  :smile:  U Ciebie pianka + cena kosmicznie niska = bardzo dobre rozwiązanie.
Oraz to że jest to gruba warstwa, która jest też mało narażona na jakieś ruchy konstrukcji dachowej ..

----------


## karolek75

> Szczególnie jeśli się wie co zrobić aby tego nie było.  U Ciebie pianka + cena kosmicznie niska = bardzo dobre rozwiązanie.
> Oraz to że jest to gruba warstwa, która jest też mało narażona na jakieś ruchy konstrukcji dachowej ..


Albo cos krecisz albo "oraz" trzeba zastapic operatorem "and"  :wink: 

edit: hmm czy oraz=and ?

----------


## מרכבה

Czy wymysły ? lepiej jak cały proces będzie rzetelny, a nie z niedomówieniami.
Oparty na zatajaniu danych...bo koniec końców się to czkawką odbije, na każdym procesie izolacji.
Te w mikro skali pianki .. są prawie bez wonne. Chcę też aby moja rodzina i ja 
czuli się spokojni, że materiał nie wydziela różnych chemicznych oparów. Myślę że podniesienie głosu w tej sprawie 
może pomóc... a nie zaszkodzić, chyba że coś za uszami pianka ma.

Jechanie na oczywistych kłamstwach nie prowadzi do sukcesu, jeśli widzę zdjęcie z termowizji, gdzie wyraźnie krokwie nie są zakryte ..
i się nie odznaczają, to coś jest nie tak.




> Albo cos krecisz albo "oraz" trzeba zastapic operatorem "and" 
> 
> edit: hmm czy oraz=and ?


 nie wiem co miał bym kręcić .. ale w cenie którą .. dał Kszhu to zostaje tylko .. bezpieczeństwo z dojrzewaniem piany.

Parametry znamy, zapodanie 50cm Piany da trochę poniżej 0,08 W/m2K..

----------


## mat3006

> Czy wymysły ? lepiej jak cały proces będzie rzetelny, a nie z niedomówieniami.
> Oparty na zatajaniu danych...bo koniec końców się to czkawką odbije, na każdym procesie izolacji.
> Te w mikro skali pianki .. są prawie bez wonne. Chcę też aby moja rodzina i ja 
> czuli się spokojni, że materiał nie wydziela różnych chemicznych oparów. Myślę że podniesienie głosu w tej sprawie 
> może pomóc... a nie zaszkodzić, chyba że coś za uszami pianka ma.
> 
> Jechanie na oczywistych kłamstwach nie prowadzi do sukcesu, jeśli widzę zdjęcie z termowizji, gdzie wyraźnie krokwie nie są zakryte ..
> i się nie odznaczają, to coś jest nie tak.
> 
> ...


Po raz kolejny zaznaczam, że wypowiadam się na podstawie parametrów ICY. Zawartość komórek otwartych pianki LITE wynosi 98%. Faktem jest, że CO2 jest gazem o bardzo dobrej izolacyjności bo lambda jest lepsza nawet od argonu (0,016) i wynosi 0,0145 gdzie dla nieruchomego powietrza ok. 0,025. Zatem można przyjąć, ze wpływ podwyższonej początkowej izolacyjności zamkniętych komórek będzie wynosił objętościowo ok. 2% przy różnicy in plus lambdy CO2 vs. powietrze będzie to w okolicach 1%. Badane są wysezonowane próbki. NIE MA WZROSTU lambdy pianki OK w czasie!
Z kolei kierunek rozwoju pianek natryskowych ZK będzie przyspieszał w stronę spienianych wodą i to nawet w 100%. ICY już teraz ma taką piankę. Co jest zupełnie wyjątkową jej cechą to możliwość aplikowania jej już od *-15C* i na podłoża praktycznie powierzchniowo suche bo dla wilgotności aż do *85%*. Dla porównania konwencjonalne pianki ZK, spieniane przy użyciu substancji spieniających z grupy HFC mają te wymagania znacznie mniej komfortowe: Tmin. +10 do 15C i RHmax=15-20% . 
Jeżeli chodzi o zjawisko utraty izolacyjności to zrozumiałe jest, że zachodzi przede wszystkim w strefach zewnętrznych. Co ciekawe to średnia lambda dla takiego układu o nieco zmiennej w przekroju lambdzie, maleje wraz z grubością izolacji i różnica ta wynosi nawet 10%. Wprowadzone (domyślcie się za czyją inspiracją) zaostrzenia metodologii badań laboratoryjnych pianek wprowadziły standard badania na bardzo cienkich, praktycznie niestosowanych grubościach (np. 3 cm) i poza tym pozbawionych istotnej, uszczelniającej skórki. Dlaczego takich samych zasad, co do grubości nie stosuje się dla waty szklanej i skalnej? Pytanie retoryczne.

----------


## Sturmer

> na co czekasz, dawaj rachunki za CO, zdjęcia z termowizji, test szczelności itp, chcesz być jakoś pożyteczny czy wszedłeś do tego wątku z nudów ??


Jak zobaczyłem wątek z mpoplawem, najlepszym " odraddcą" i obrzydzaczem wełny to nie mogłem się powstrzymać, żeby tu nie wejść. Pochwal się swoim wspaniałym trzylitrowcem, pokaż zdjęcia , daj link i swoje rachunki. 
[niekulturalne odzywki]
Jestem w trakcie budowy, mam stan surowy zamknięty, ale nawet jak wybuduję i zamieszkam to nie udostępnię danych, bo dla takich jak Ty nie warto. Zawsze znajdziesz coś złotówkę tańszego. Nie dociera do Ciebie,że nie tylko biedacy budują i widzisz wszystko przez pryzmat swej nędzy.
Wszedłem tu żeby się czegoś dowiedzieć, ale przez takiego osobnika jak TY to jest tu po prostu niesmacznie.
Poniżej masz zdjęcie, strzałkami masz zaznaczone miejsca które trzeba doizolować. Od zewnątrz jest 20 cm styro grafit dochodzący od zewnątrz do płyt/ zdjęcie jest zrobione przed położeniem styro/. Może mam tam wełny upchać????

Jeszcze raz powtarzam pytanie: któryś wykonawca Cię skrzywdził? Chcesz o tym porozmawiać?

----------


## מרכבה

> Po raz kolejny zaznaczam, że wypowiadam się na podstawie parametrów ICY. Zawartość komórek otwartych pianki LITE wynosi 98%.


ale ICY chce być dobra, jeszcze nie dokopałem się do składu...  czy ma izocyjany, czy nie .. mniejsza oto.
Jak każda pianka OT podlega naturalnemu procesowi sezonowania/ początkowo zaraz po aplikacji osiąga lambdę która jest bliższa areogelowi ..
by dość do stabilnej wartości koło 0,04 W/mK ..




> Wprowadzone (domyślcie się za czyją inspiracją) zaostrzenia metodologii badań laboratoryjnych pianek wprowadziły standard badania na bardzo cienkich, praktycznie niestosowanych grubościach (np. 3 cm) i poza tym pozbawionych istotnej, uszczelniającej skórki. Dlaczego takich samych zasad, co do grubości nie stosuje się dla waty szklanej i skalnej? Pytanie retoryczne.

----------


## Tomaszs131

> Jak zobaczyłem wątek z mpoplawem, najlepszym " odraddcą" i obrzydzaczem wełny to nie mogłem się powstrzymać, żeby tu nie wejść. Pochwal się swoim wspaniałym trzylitrowcem, pokaż zdjęcia , daj link i swoje rachunki. A jak nie to schowaj swojego e -penisa bo nie masz czym się chwalić.


Nie masz sie o to pytac, nic Ci nie przedstawi. Wielokrotnie zwracalem sie z tym zapytaniem, niestey bez odzewu.




> Jestem w trakcie budowy, mam stan surowy zamknięty, ale nawet jak wybuduję i zamieszkam to nie udostępnię danych, bo dla takich jak Ty nie warto. Zawsze znajdziesz coś złotówkę tańszego. Nie dociera do Ciebie,że nie tylko biedacy budują i widzisz wszystko przez pryzmat swej nędzy.
> Wszedłem tu żeby się czegoś dowiedzieć, ale przez takiego osobnika jak TY to jest tu po prostu niesmacznie.
> Poniżej masz zdjęcie, strzałkami masz zaznaczone miejsca które trzeba doizolować. Od zewnątrz jest 20 cm styro grafit dochodzący od zewnątrz do płyt/ zdjęcie jest zrobione przed położeniem styro/. Może mam tam wełny upchać????


U mnie psrawa wygladala identycznie, plus dwie lukarny. Zdecydowalem sie na izolacje pianko OK ze wzgledy na te wlasnie newralgiczne miejsca wskazane u Ciebie na zdjeciu. Oczywiscie mozna postarac sie uzupelnic je welna ale jak *dla mnie* zbyt ryzykowne.
Gdybym mial jeszcze raz decydowac sie na izolacje murlaty, scian szczytowych, lukarn i calego poddasza ponownie uzylbym pianki- ona wcisnie sie w najmniejsze otwory zapewniajac w ten sposob ciaglosc izolacji.

----------


## karolek75

> Zdecydowalem sie na izolacje pianko OK ze wzgledy na te wlasnie newralgiczne miejsca wskazane u Ciebie na zdjeciu. Oczywiscie mozna postarac sie uzupelnic je welna ale jak dla mnie zbyt ryzykowne.
> Gdybym mial jeszcze raz decydowac sie na izolacje murlaty, scian szczytowych, lukarn i calego poddasza ponownie uzylbym pianki- *ona wcisnie sie w najmniejsze otwory* zapewniajac w ten sposob ciaglosc izolacji.


Ale pianka to nie jedyne rozwiazanie. Mam zamiar osiagnac to samo uzywajac wdmuchiwanej celulozy.

----------


## מרכבה

Wróćmy do początku, mam "szczelny  garaż .. jakie będzie U ściany garażu .. blacha 1mm stali, 1mm Szkła 1mm EPS
jeden 1mm areogelu. myślę że bez napisania prostego egzaminu .. nie ma sensu dalsza dyskusja...

Podanie dokładnego U poproszę .. tych bogatych, zobaczymy czy też bogaci są w wiedzę ..

----------


## Tomaszs131

> Ale pianka to nie jedyne rozwiazanie. Mam zamiar osiagnac to samo uzywajac wdmuchiwanej celulozy.


Masz racje, oprucz tego jest ekfiber, aerogel, plyty pur nakrokwiowe i pod itd. Ale tytul watku odnosi sie tylko do welny i pianki.

----------


## מרכבה

Też latam między celulozą/ wełną/ może kostką słomy.
Ale ciekawe czy ktoś rozwiąże podstawowe zadanie które zadałem .. 



> Wróćmy do początku, mam "szczelny garaż .. jakie będzie U ściany garażu .. blacha 1mm stali, 1mm Szkła 1mm EPS
> jeden 1mm areogelu. myślę że bez napisania prostego egzaminu .. nie ma sensu dalsza dyskusja...


 jest proste i nie skomplikowane ..

----------


## Sturmer

> gratulacje tej wspaniałej postawy, to forum budowlane powstało właśnie  dlatego żeby nic nie pokazywać, dokładnie na tym polega idea wymiany  doświadczeń


Zacznij może od siebie najlepszy doradco od wciskania  wełny.

----------


## מרכבה

No ale jakoś nie widzę aby się ktoś wyrywał do prostego policzenia U przegród zadanych ?
czyżby nawet podstaw nie było ?  to jak ?

----------


## Tomaszs131

> i od razu przypomnijmy jak to naprawdę wyglądało
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post6695796


Sluchaj sa dwie prawdy: prawda i g..no prawda....
Z tego co sobie przypominam to odwiedzilem Twoj profil i oprocz Twoich postow nic tam nie znalazlem.
Ciekawi mnie dlaczego tylko ze mna dyskutujesz, czyzbysz bal sie stawic czola komus innemy np: strumerowi- na ani jedno jego pytanie nie raczyles odpowiedziec.

----------


## plusfoto

Dajcie wszyscy spokój.          *WEŁNA JEST DE BEST BO JEST TANIA A PIANKA GÓWNO WARTA BO JEST DROGA* ponad to *WEŁNA JEST SUPER ZDROWA I EKO A PIANKA TRUJĄCA ŻE WSZYSTKO W PROMIENIU KILOMETRA PADA* a i jeszcze jedno *JAK SIĘ DOM ZAPALI TO PRZY WEŁNIE SAM ZGAŚNIE A PRZY PIANCE WSZYSCY DOMOWNICY ZGINĄ.*

----------


## מרכבה

Jakoś nikt nie rozwiązał prostej zagadki .. ale jakoś trzeba się "wypowiadać" ...
cóż podstawy leżą, o czym będziemy rozmawiać .. o wyobrażeniach ..?

----------


## surgi22

Po co tak się nakręcacie ?? Są zwolennicy wełny i piany ale to nie znaczy że zaraz trzeba się wełną obrzucać lub bić pianę  :sad:

----------


## מרכבה

> Przyjmij, że PUR to główny powód oszczędności.


 co tam EPS na ścianach to marny izolator ..

----------


## מרכבה

Ale po co się odzywasz ? potrafisz to policzyć że głos zabierasz ?

http://www.energiabud.pl/pliki/W%C5%...styropianu.pdf tak wygląda przewodność cieplna dla EPS..a można zobaczyć .. jak wzrasta ta przewodność, gdy maleje gęstość pozorna. A piana ? 8,3 kg/m3 .. to dużo ?  chodzi O ICY

http://icynene.pl/index.php/oferta/i...yskowa-ld-c-50

----------


## מרכבה

Karolek, jak na razie nie reaguję na zaczepki .

 kryniczanka zdrój ..

a później będzie jak z azbestem ...

----------


## מרכבה

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2ns7mXG_-E nie tylko nie lubię ściemy .. jeśli coś jest co widać na obrazku → to jak się ma do tej informacji
http://icynene.pl/index.php/oferta/i...yskowa-ld-c-50 nie zawiera tego, tego ..

----------


## Sturmer

Czy to jest ciągle ten sam film o toksycznej piance, bo nie chce mi się  w innych postach sprawdzać?  Ile było takich przypadków?
Ameryka to dziwny kraj, jak ktoś wyczai, że może wyrwać kasę, to będzie i w masce p/gaz chodzić przez rok. W USA jest casus precedensu i jedna wygrana sprawa pociąga za sobą lawinę pozwów w tej samej sprawie. Gdzie są informacje o tysiącach pozwów producentów i aplikatorów pianki?

Coś mi się wydaje że zaczynasz liczyć koszty budowy i po prostu piana przerasta Twoje możliwości finansowe i starasz się ją zdyskredytować w swoich oczach, żeby wyjść z twarzą z tej decyzji. 
Generalnie jeśli chodzi ten wątek to wniosek jest jeden. Róbta co chceta i nie chwalcie się tym co zrobiliście. Bo i tak typowe Polactwo wyjdzie. Cokolwiek nie zrobisz i tak znajdzie się ktoś komu to się nie podoba i skrytykuje, choćby było najlepiej zrobione. Bo eee dlaczego takie drogie, dlaczego takie tanie, dlaczego takie brzydkie...

----------


## מרכבה

> Coś mi się wydaje że zaczynasz liczyć koszty budowy i po prostu piana przerasta Twoje możliwości finansowe i starasz się ją zdyskredytować w swoich oczach, żeby wyjść z twarzą z tej decyzji.


 zawsze, jeśli materiał jest tego wart inwestuje i planuje długofalowo.
 od 14 lat mam ten amor.. kosztował w 2002 roku 3300zł..
jak coś jest warte swojej ceny kupuję. .. do dziś używam... sorry za OT..

Blacha na dach ? ReichZynk ..TC.. 
A tu ? mogę powiedzieć .. i kolega mi wytnie płyty z zamkami..
technologia jest pod takie coś dobrana .. :smile:  1,9zł 1cm... dziękuję...

Była mowa o piance ? teraz może o wełnie ? 
jak cudownie jest mieć w płucach drobinki np szkła ? też trzeba uważać .. przy nakładaniu.
Maska raczej gazowa, bo te jednorazówki...

zjadamy z 1-1,5 kg..
wypijamy 2L płytnów
i tylko ~22 kg powietrza dziennie ...

----------


## pancio11

Z Waszej dyskusji nic nie wynika.....
Ja mam krokwie 18cm i chciałem robić wełnę 2 x 15 cm. Zdecydowałem się na piankę 25cm. Zobaczę jak będzie....
Dyskusja co jest lepsze pomiędzy wełną a piankę to jakby co jest lepsze? - Honda czy Toyota? - temat rzeka.....
Ja wybrałem piankę i śmigam Toyotą....  :smile:

----------


## מרכבה

> Ja wybrałem piankę i śmigam Toyotą..


 tylko kupioną u cygana za 4x tyle co jest warta...

A może coś z hameryki, gdzie już etap kłamstw mają za sobą ..

 relacja izolacji pianki ZK do innych materiałów

 tu pokazuje prawdziwe zaszeregowanie "taniej" drogiej pianki ..
która waży mniej jak 10kg/m3

----------


## xmsg

Dla tych co lubują się w liczbach i cieszą oczy kolorowymi obrazkami.

Zależność parametru lambda od różnicy temperatur:
http://www.kfm.po.opole.pl/roczniki10/11.pdf
Brakuje niestety realnych temperatur IN:+20C, OUT:-20C

Zakładając, że nie mamy do czynienia z takim przypadkiem:


Pozdrawiam
GREGOR

----------


## Jacekss

> Zakładając, że nie mamy do czynienia z takim przypadkiem:
> 
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> GREGOR


ja pier... ale matrix  :smile: 
współczuje temu co tak ma.. mostki termiczne jak tralala  :smile:

----------


## xmsg

> współczuje temu co tak ma.. mostki termiczne jak tralala


Już wyjaśniam, aby była jasność.

Termogram typu "matrix", to efekt nieszczelności paroizolacji. Izolacja z wełny o jednorodnej grubości + trochę pustki powietrznej.
Okno od strony nawietrznej (a wiało), nawet nie było potrzeby wytwarzania podciśnienia.
Cała ściana z oknem i sufit zasłonięty płytami KG.

Zimne powietrze w suficie przemieszczało się do centralnej części budynku.

Ciekawy efekt może być w sypialni - "zimna cela" (to wszystko to efekt nieszczelności i konwekcji wymuszonej w przegrodzie):



Pozdrawiam
GREGOR

----------


## Tomaszs131

Jesli sie nie myle ktos zadal konkrety. Lepszych jak powyzej w tym watku niestety nie ma. 
Podsumowujac kazda izolacja jest skuteczna, no chyba ze jakis dyletant ja spartoli.

----------


## Oslo88

a co z modnym natryskiem pouliretanem?

----------


## מרכבה

niech to będzie mottem tego wątku, do piany też się tyczy.
takie drobne połączenie jętki z krokwią..i już mamy problem, przy współczynniku ni = 3,7 dla pianki to jest całe nic.
EPS ma koło 60... wełna ma 1 wiadomo. 1mm szczelina ... 360 gram kondensatu dziennie.

Było równanie w dół osiągnięć "pianki"  teraz obostrzenia dla wełny ..

http://web.byv.kth.se/bphys/reykjavik/pdf/art_077.pdf da tych co wątpią w szczelność z wiatroizolacją ..

 dowodzi to tylko jednego .braku totalnie wiedzy przy wykonywaniu takiej izolacji.
Nie może być tak że tyko między krokwie idzie te 10/15cm wełny czy pianki czy EPS..
i zostają gołe nie okryte krokwie, czy stelaż itp...
Plus niedbalstwo przy paroizolacji = opłakany efekt.

----------


## מרכבה

Wełna nie jest winna czyjeś głupocie i dyletanctwu. Gdzie się nie obejrzę to podnieta tym że wełna pozwala na swobodny przepływ pary wodnej.

----------


## Jacekss

a to się zgadzam dawanie 1 warstwy, niezależnie czego między krokwie to jedna wielka pomyłka, fakt drewno też jest pewnym "opornikiem" cieplnym ale słabszym niż wełna, styro czy pianka. poza tym robi się "goły" styk drewno - inny materiał, i tu czesto mogą być przedmuchy. dlatego warto robić 2 warstwy.... minimalizujemy przyszłe problemy z izolacją.

----------


## mat3006

> Już wyjaśniam, aby była jasność.
> 
> Termogram typu "matrix", to efekt nieszczelności paroizolacji. Izolacja z wełny o jednorodnej grubości + trochę pustki powietrznej.
> Okno od strony nawietrznej (a wiało), nawet nie było potrzeby wytwarzania podciśnienia.
> Cała ściana z oknem i sufit zasłonięty płytami KG.
> 
> Zimne powietrze w suficie przemieszczało się do centralnej części budynku.
> 
> Ciekawy efekt może być w sypialni - "zimna cela" (to wszystko to efekt nieszczelności i konwekcji wymuszonej w przegrodzie):
> ...


Nie wiem czy nie wkradł się błąd. Zapewne chodzi o wiatroizolację? 
Konwekcja wymuszona w takim przypadku szaleje z uciechy. Jakość tanich mambran czasem jest taka, że po kilku latach wyglądają jak posypka kłaczkowa. Może uległo to zmianie na lepsze ale pamiętam jak ok. 10 lat temu pewnej klientce po 1 roku membrana się po prostu rozsypała.
Piance, zwłaszcza o niskiej sorpcji - bez znaczenia. Czasem bywa że membrana zostaje zniszczona lub istotnie rozszczelniona, za sprawą "tych co ich nie ma"... (nie ma wg. ND)
Dobra, trwała membrana nie jest tania i to również należy uwzględnić w kalkulacji wełny.

----------


## mat3006

> i kolega mi wytnie płyty z zamkami..
> technologia jest pod takie coś dobrana .. 1,9zł 1cm... dziękuję...
> 
> ..


Podajesz cenę. Rozumiem, że z montażem. Bo inaczej (porównując kompleksową cenę pianki) nie byłbyś, przecież, niekonsekwentny. Chyba,ze te imponujące płyty same się ułożą, przykleją i "otynkują".
BTW. Wyglądają efektownie ale ten rozmiar może dać problemy z zachowaniem płaszczyzny.

----------


## xmsg

> Nie wiem czy nie wkradł się błąd. Zapewne chodzi o wiatroizolację?


*Barierą ciśnienia* przy izolacji wełną jest *PAROIZOLACJA*.


Pozdrawiam
GREGOR

----------


## מרכבה

https://www.google.pl/search?q=ci%C4...ed=0CAYQ_AUoAQ

----------


## מרכבה

Przy takim jak Ty miałeś, stropie to imo; masakra by była...

http://web.byv.kth.se/bphys/reykjavik/pdf/art_077.pdf wypada poczytać ..

----------


## Tomaszs131

Merkhava taka gilotyne zakupilem ekipie od elewacji bo chcieli mi styro kaleczyc pila. Po elewacji przydala sie do ciecia styro pod podlogowke.
Rewelacyjna sprawa- koszt 580 zl.

----------


## מרכבה

Idę do Kolegi, biorę sobie na ploter termiczny, parę linijek G kodu i jadę z koksem ..
Zresztą, nie widzę żadnej konstrukcji bez paroizolacji, czy to wełna- czy pianka .. bo to jest bajanie o szczelnościach. ..
tylko że współ ni pianki to tylko 3,7 ... oraz jak wspomniał Mat nie wiąże wody... a to w cale zaletą być nie musi...
patrz celuloza ..

http://activerain.trulia.com/blogsvi...--the-wrap-up-  w hameryce mają bogate doświadczenia ...

----------


## מרכבה

> tylko NIŻSZY od założonego o ponad 500zł (zużycie projektowe 30, rzeczywiste 17).


 to już do końca zostanie zagadką ..
przecież w imię racji nie zmienisz izolacji. na razie to czysta hipoteza że 50cm pianki o parametrach EPS'a makretowego spowodowało ten wynik.





> U(otw.) = 0,0875 przy 40cm
> ilość 4kg/m3


 jeśli to prawda że 4kg/m3 to zapomnij że to miało lambdę 0,03 coś .. ponieważ w takich materiałach ..
też gra rolę przekazywania ciepła przez promieniowanie, stąd masz najlepszy EPS szary .. właśnie aby zatrzymać to zjawisko.
A w czymś o gęstości pozornej 4kg/m3 na pewnie zaraz wiaderko na głowę ..

----------


## מרכבה

> Na m2, pisałem, że drobna pomyłka ale to chyba łatwo dostrzec po całości wypowiedzi


 ok  :smile:  stąd pytającą, nie twierdząco...

Nie wiem nie znam się na badaniach stężeń substancji szkodliwych, szkoda nikt nie zbadał czy faktycznie jakieś opary się wydzielają ..
reszta zgoła wiadoma.

----------


## mat3006

> ok  stąd pytającą, nie twierdząco...  Nie wiem nie znam się na badaniach stężeń substancji szkodliwych, szkoda nikt nie zbadał czy faktycznie jakieś opary się wydzielają .. reszta zgoła wiadoma.


 Może nawet mniejsze niż dla EPS. Nie wiem czy jakikolwiek ma oznaczenie A+ (VOC) http://www.eksporter.gov.pl/Informacja/Informacja.aspx?Id=66947 A takie właśnie ma ICY LITE. Może jednak znajdziesz chwilę i posiedzisz sam na sam z otwartym styrenem? To podstawowy składnik EPS'a. Nie przeszkadza Ci to? W sumie to słusznie poruszyłeś sprawę waty. Wprawdzie udało się, na razie, zepchnąć, z wykazu rakotwórczych ale dlaej żaden nie znakuje X-em, że jest to produkt drażniący.

----------


## herakles

> *Barierą ciśnienia* przy izolacji wełną jest *PAROIZOLACJA*.
> 
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> GREGOR


*Paro co?*

Położy to kto?

Jak zahaczy to co odkupi czy schowa?

----------


## מרכבה

> To podstawowy składnik EPS'a. Nie przeszkadza Ci to? W sumie to słusznie poruszyłeś sprawę waty. Wprawdzie udało się, na razie, zepchnąć, z wykazu rakotwórczych ale dlaej żaden nie znakuje X-em, że jest to produkt drażniący.


 przeszkadza .. oczywiście że też to jest syf..
tylko że ten syf przynajmniej 3 miesiące wypada sezonować .. choć i piankę też można zapodać i niech się bez foli wietrzy ..wiosną robiona.. na jesień.
Teraz jak pisałeś, ludzie muszą być do aplikacji piany przeszkoleni, co i jak mają robić.  Przebija się to w informacjach z hameryki.
Wełna ? raczej nikomu nie polecam nawdychać się pyłu bez maski .. dziwny ten świat .. podnieśli larum na azbest, każą ludziom zrywać to z dachu.
Tylko że jeśli się nie szlifuje tego, nie drapie i nie wdycha tych cząstek , jest to ok... problem polega na tym że wchłonięte do płuc 
organizm nie jest w stanie tego "wydalić"  ba jednemu gościowi w płucach drzewko kiełkowało ...  :bash:  http://r-scale-02.dcs.redcdn.pl/scal...w=640&dsth=360

----------


## mat3006

Widzę, że znikło kilka wpisów a wiele zostało "zubożonych". Czyżby Zeus się wtrącił?
Mam nadzieję, że nie będzie to wytłumaczeniem dla ND, którego kilka wypowiedzi zostało przyszpilonych cytatami. Chciał konkretu to dostał. Tylko jakoś, nie za bardzo, chce jasno odpowiedzieć na pytanie postawione przez *kszhu*
Jeżeli, w dodatku, pamiętałby, że udział dachu w bilansie strat przez przegrody, wynosi zależnie od bryły, 20-40% to biorąc pod uwagę informację (no chyba, że zacznie stawiać w wątpliwość jej rzetelność, co by nawet pasowało do niego) od kszhu to doprowadziłoby, niechybnie, do sformatowania lub defragmentacji jego prywatnego dysku.

----------


## מרכבה

Nie wiem akurat kto robił OZC Kszhu .. jeśli myślę że to ta osoba, to nie mając danych o szczelności .. wstawiła najniższy możliwy parametr bez testu szczelności.. wystarczy żeby wyniki się rozjechały.




> Jeżeli, w dodatku, pamiętałby, że udział dachu w bilansie strat przez przegrody, wynosi zależnie od bryły, 20-40%


 a tu Sam sobie odpowiedziałeś  :smile:  50% z 40% .. to ile ? 20? no czyli o tyle czysto hiperhipotetycznie mogło się coś poprawić ..
o ile to by nie było 50% z 20%...

kolejna sprawa .. pianka mając lambdę 0,04 i granulat mający lambdę 0,045 .. to jest cała potencjalna różnica..

Konkluzja; zejście z ceny pianki, rzetelne zbadanie zawartości chemikaliów w powietrzu ..
i można w tedy śmiało wybierać piankę.

----------


## Tomaszs131

Zmoderowane zostaly offtopy i z poprzednich stron obrazliwe posty. Moze przy pomocy moda watek wskoczy na odpowiedni tor.

----------


## mat3006

> Nie wiem akurat kto robił OZC Kszhu .. jeśli myślę że to ta osoba, to nie mając danych o szczelności .. wstawiła najniższy możliwy parametr bez testu szczelności.. wystarczy żeby wyniki się rozjechały.
> 
>  a tu Sam sobie odpowiedziałeś  50% z 40% .. to ile ? 20? no czyli o tyle czysto hiperhipotetycznie mogło się coś poprawić ..
> o ile to by nie było 50% z 20%...
> 
> kolejna sprawa .. pianka mając lambdę 0,04 i granulat mający lambdę 0,045 .. to jest cała potencjalna różnica..
> 
> Konkluzja; zejście z ceny pianki, rzetelne zbadanie zawartości chemikaliów w powietrzu ..
> i można w tedy śmiało wybierać piankę.


To był podstępny akt miłosierdzia  :smile:  Może wygląda na rzucanie koła ratunkowego ale de'facto jest podaniem brzytwy  :smile:  Bo teraz jeszcze trudniej będzie ND odpowiedzieć na pytanie.
Stosowane przez ND proste, żeby nie powiedzieć prostackie, porównanie typu: "Twierdzisz, że dasz dwa razy lepszą izolację dachu to zaraz rachunki spadną o połowę" jest dużo poniżej elementarnej logiki. OZC ma się tak do realu jak deklarowane przez producentów samochodów zużycie paliwa. Większość wie, że "wylewność" dystrybutorów na stacjach benzynowych, głównie zależy głównie od sposobu i ekonomii jazdy oraz, z pewnością, obciążenia. Pisałem wcześniej, że rzeczywiste zużycie zależy od tak wielu czynników, że nie da się wprost porównać dwóch domów, nawet zbudowanych wg tego samego projektu i zastosowaniu tych samych izolacji. Sam, w ramach "doczepiania  :smile:  " się do testu Dem, stwierdziłeś, że jeden budynek ma lepszą lokalizację względem drugiego i mogła mieć wpływ na wyniki. A już porównywanie wprost obiektów o różnych lokalizacjach, kubaturach czy obciążeniu eksploatacyjnym jest, bardzo delikatnie mówiąc, naiwnością. Tylko problem jest w tym, że taką tendencyjną "naiwność"  wykazuje logika tzw. autorytetu forumowego czyli ND, co w połączeniu z arogancją netową niszczy autorytet tej funkcji. Gdyby, zamiast obśmiewać i obrażać adwersarza, w ulubiony przez siebie sposób "wyciągać teczki" z wycinkami, sięgnął po logiczne argumenty w rodzaju: miniona zima, ze względu na wyjątkową łagodność, może nie być, do końca, miarodajna, to uszanowałbym jego zdanie.
Faktem jednak pozostaje, że tak duża różnica wymaga pochylenia się i rozważenia co się na nią złożyło. Sądzę, że rola pianki jest bardzo duża.

----------


## מרכבה

> Faktem jednak pozostaje, że tak duża różnica wymaga pochylenia się i rozważenia co się na nią złożyło. Sądzę, że rola pianki jest bardzo duża.


 to mogli byśmy się dowiedzieć, kiedy by przez parę lat był granulat wełny/ celulozy .. później wymieniony na piankę .. i oba przypadki z próbą szczelności ... http://web.byv.kth.se/bphys/reykjavik/pdf/art_077.pdf

----------


## mat3006

> to mogli byśmy się dowiedzieć, kiedy by przez parę lat był granulat wełny/ celulozy .. później wymieniony na piankę .. i oba przypadki z próbą szczelności ... http://web.byv.kth.se/bphys/reykjavik/pdf/art_077.pdf


Ten facet z postu powyżej (ND) jest niereformowalny. I jak zwykle, z łatwością sięga po epitety. Totalne ignorowanie go jest jedynym wyjściem.
MERKAWA: Zaproponowane przez Ciebie rozwiązanie jest logicznym krokiem ale ma tą słabość, że zawsze może paść zarzut o braku powtarzalności warunków zewnętrznych (lekka zima, znośne lato itp). Jedynym ścisłym w znaczeniu empirycznym porównaniem może być tylko "pojedynek", jak napisałeś , wieloletni, identycznych modeli wielkoskalowych w tej samej lokalizacji o identycznym obciążeniu ekploatacyjnym (HVAC, temp. wewn. np. 20 C) i opomiarowany identycznie w zakresie temperatur i wilgotności wewnątrz przegród, W tym samym czasie. Oczywiscie szczelnosc identyczna.
Przytaczałem przykład gdzie, zgodnie z Twoją sugestią wymienialiśmy izolację, metodą od góry z 25 cm waty szklanej na 18 cm pianki. Po jednym sezonie ( i to ciężkim: zima 12/13 ) dla dachu ponad 220m2, inwestor poinformował mnie, że w stosunku do średniej kosztów ogrzewania z lat ubiegłych zapłacił o ponad 3 tyś mniej. Niestety, nie ma OZC a nie będę dla satysfakcji pewnego...hm... upubliczniał rachunków osoby prywatnej.

----------


## מרכבה

Mało która politechnika wykona coś takiego .. http://www.s-house.at/cgi-bin/news.pl w ramach badań nad budynkami.

Napiszę skąd i gdzie biorą się problemy z wynikami. Metodologia świadectw jest dostosowana do poziomu kartka papieru i ołówek ..
oraz i kalkulator ... (samo to że ktoś mógł ukończyć kurs"studia" aby móc wykonywać te świadectwa) to nie oznacza że jeszcze jest świadomy tego co wykonuje. O ile z wymianą ciepła 1D nie ma problemu .. typowe liczenie U przegród i zestawianie ich w tabeli W/K 
o tyle schody robią się przy wymianie ciepła 2D-3D  gdzie założę się o grubą kasę .. nikt nie zna metody analitycznej ręcznej do wyliczenia takich mostków...
prowadząc orkę na googlach ..  w szukaniu, tak owe rzeczy idzie wyszukać. Mniejsza oto.
Przeważnie procedura to dobór mostków z katalogu w programie .. o wartościach sięgających rozrzutu 50% ...+- .
http://kornicki.com/antherm/PL/Dampfdiffusion.htm

----------


## mmaarcin

Panowie, krótkie spodenki i do piaskownicy.

Posiłkując się forum w celu zasięgnięcia informacji dotyczącego procesu budowlanego, ciągle muszę się przedzierać przez niczego nie wnoszące kłótnie, czytać miedzy wierszami, co kilka stron wydobywać jakieś cenne informacje. Tak jest w innych tematach typu pompa ciepła, gaz czy węgiel itd.
Ale u WAS, ( po przeczytaniu tych 100 stron na temat MNIE  jak i pewnie innych SZUKAJĄCYCH) trudno wyciągnąć jakieś wnioski.
To był w dużej mierze zmarnowany czas.

Oczekuję od osób, nazywanych tu OLIMPAMI CZY ELITAMI FORUM, POMOCY.

Ja, jak i inni poszukujemy  wiedzy w tym konkretnym przypadku.
 Wełna czy piana?

Jak zadałem pytanie, czy pianą uchroni mnie przed kunami, to dostałem odpowiedzi na pytania których nie zadałem.
Słuchając was można dojść do wniosku, że piana to najgorsze zło i analogicznie, że wełna do niczego się nie nadaję.
Miejcie do "nas" jak i do "siebie" trochę szacunku i pozwólcie nam na wyciąganie wniosków z tego co piszecie.

Chciałbym z kimś merytorycznie  podyskutować, abym mógł rozwiać moje wątpliwości.

Pierwsze pytanie dotyczy zabezpieczenia przed kuną.
Jeżeli, szanowna "elita" zacznie "nam" pomagać, to myślę, że więcej osób tu zacznie zaglądać.

Dziękuje za uwagę.

----------


## Jacekss

a może za mało dachów jest ocieplonych pianą PUR stąd i wynik statystyczny lepszy  :wink:

----------


## karolek75

> w tym temacie *kszhu* proponuje żeby izolacja szkodziła   gryzoniom, czyli trzeba by izolację spryskać trucizną podobną do tego co   siedzi w piance i masz po problemie


Nie zebym stawal po czyjejs stronie w tym waszym meczacym sporze, bo jeden lepszy od drugiego....ale:
- gryzonie jak sama nazwa wskazuje *gryza*
- *gryza* tam gdzie chca sie zagniezdzic, przebic itd itp
- jak znajdziesz chociaz jednegno homo sapiens ktory *gryzie* pianka ocieplajaca dach, to mozesz byc pewny ze jego problemy sa duzo glebsze niz twoje i kszhu

----------


## pancio11

większość tych wypowiedzi od niektórych to na tym forum nie wiem do czego służą ........ Nic nie wnosi do tematu, w niczym nie pomaga, chyba niektórzy nie mają co robić i tylko wpisują głupoty, jeszcze pewnie się przy kompie onanizują.....

----------


## מרכבה

> Piana niestety jest dla gryzoni drażniąca i trująca stąd nie są znane przypadki aby się w niej zagnieździły.
> Kolejny plus dla PUR?


 jeśli w wacie szklanej mysz uwinie gniazdo, styropian stroczy, to pianka też nie jest dla niej groźna.
Jednym z najodporniejszych materiałów to kostka słomy i XPS..

----------


## mat3006

Nie zauważyłem czy ten materiał był wcześniej udostępniany: http://www.hoki.ibp.fraunhofer.de/wufi/grundl_ueberblick_e.html
Dla "leniwych":

Łatwo zauważyć jak dramatycznie wzrasta lambda waty mineralnej w zależności od wilgotności (moisture). Już 2% powoduje dwukrotny wzrost !
Abstrahując od tego czy wartość początkowa jest rzeczywista. Wata, "sama z siebie" z łatwością osiąga taki poziom wilgotności. To jest jedna z przesłanek pod ogólną nazwą warunki laboratoryjne vs. real

Przy okazji chciałem przypomnieć, że kun nie ma! A tym bardziej problemów z ich działaniem. Nie mam czasu na grzebaniu po wątkach i szukaniu "klasyka". IF YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN  :smile: 

Wprawdzie pytanie nie jest do mnie, bo wzywałeś pomocy członków OLIMPU ale jeżeli mogę prosić o doprecyzowanie na jakim etapie zaawansowania jest realizacja dachu i czy pewne istotne decyzje odnośnie rozwiązań mogą być jeszcze podjęte (konkretnie chodzi o rozwiązanie pokrycia i warstw pod nim)
Co do właściwości "trujących" pianki. Nie wiem czy w kontekście pytania o szkodniki to dobra czy zła wiadomość ale dla ludzi z pewnością dobra. Pianka (zaznaczam, że mam na myśli ICY LITE i nie wypowiadam się w "imieniu" innych) po zakończeniu procesu polimeryzacji jest obojętna dla organizmu. Gdyby miała składniki mogące ubić gada to zaistniałoby niemałe ryzyko, że oddziaływałaby szkodliwie również na ludzi. Bezsprzecznie opychanie się nią gryzoni, o ile nie mają wyjątkowo drożnego układu pokarmowego z wylotem, nie wyjdzie im na dobre ale nie dlatego, że się strują. Chyba, że w przenośni.
Choć pianka OK nie ma interesujących gryzonie cech: łatwość przemieszczania i penetracji, budowania korytarzy i gniazd, łatwość uwalniania i korzystania z ciepła poprzez zniszczenie powłok typu membrany, budowa stanowiąca namiastkę sierści (wiadomo, że to cechy wat różnistych) to jednak, jeżeli cholera się uprze to wlizie. Jedynie BARDZO pieczołowite wyeliminowanie możliwości penetracji poprzez montaż siatek metalowych lub blach perforowanych, ograniczenie lub, najlepiej wycięcie stref spokojności bytu typu nieużytkowe, rzadko odwiedzane stryszki czy inne zakątki może (prawie) dać pewność. Myszce wystarczy otwór fi10, "tej co jej nie ma" fi25 żeby wejść i zacząć się gospodarzyć.
Inną sprawą jest jaka będzie różnica w demolce wyrządzonej przez rodzinkę kun w wacie i piance. Każdy chyba wie jak zmieni się działanie izolacyjne waty kiedy zostanie pozbawiona membrany. Nawet miejscowo. Inaczej w przypadku pianki. Ta, ze względu na opór powietrzny takowej nie potrzebuje a osłabienie izolacji będzie miało wpływ punktowy.
Ponieważ nasz region jest opanowany przez "te co ich nie ma" to przyjaciołom polecam rozwiązanie z dachem szalowanym OSB. No i oczywiście od spodu pianka OK  :smile:

----------


## pancio11

połowa dachu już w pianie  :smile:  jutro całość, śmierdzi i pyli się  strasznie....

----------


## מרכבה

Jako człowiek który jest obyty z rolniczym rytuałem, który plagi egipskie mysz zwalczał .. 
znam te bestie z gevaudan bardzo dobrze.  Cóż one tego nie zjadają, tylko sobie kopią  tunele pod gniazdo.
W połączeniu z jakimś ziarnem itp robią inwazję i szukają ciepłego lokum na gniazdo, w tedy drążą tunele w materiałach.
Jeść tego nigdy nie zjedzą. 

Mat dokładnie z problemem wód w wełnie zmagam się np http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...-pytanie/page2 tu.

czekał byś 3-4 lata niczym wełna dojdzie do siebie ? 
akurat z tej strony co zapodałeś analizowałem tym programem co i jak..
gdzie ktoś napisał że przy wełnie tynk o Sd 1m jest dopuszczalny, tu jest 0,43 o ile pamiętam .. 215 *0,003 m .. 




> BARDZO pieczołowite wyeliminowanie możliwości penetracji poprzez montaż siatek metalowych lub blach perforowanych,


 dokładnie, to musiał by być super lekki beton komórkowy żeby pozostawić to tak o.. ale ten materiał jest masakrycznie drogi..

Inne materiały wypada żeby miały siatki, oraz aktywną ochronę, generator ultra czy jakie tam te stwory preferują dźwięki.

----------


## pancio11

tak

----------


## Tomaszs131

> połowa dachu już w pianie  jutro całość, śmierdzi i pyli się  strasznie....


pancio jaka jest to piana- OK czy ZK i jakiej firmy?

----------


## mmaarcin

Dziękuję za udzieloną pomoc.
Pomoc, o którą prosiłem była skierowana do każdej zainteresowanej tym tematem strony. 
Dach mam już skończony, nie mam niestety deskowania.
 Zabezpieczyłem go blisko 100 metrami bieżącymi siatki Ledóchowskiego wszędzie tam gdzie trzeba jak i nie trzeba.
Zdaję sobie jednak sprawę, że to może być nie wystarczające.

Moi Sąsiedzi za miedzy ( całe 8 metrów) przegrali walkę z kuną.
Spiżarnie, ubikacja nad sypialnią - masakra.
Cała wełna i membrana do wymiany.
Teraz się zapianowali, a ja za rok pójdę pewnie ich przykładem.
Gdyby nie problem zwierzątek, to  poszedł bym w wełnę.
Dlaczego? Proste, sam ją bym ułożył i zrobił bym to dokładnie.
Ale czy ta wełna jest rzeczywiście taka tania?
Ta o wysokich parametrach kosztuje  ok 30 zł za m2.
Piana od 50 do 70 zł za  m2.

I tu  kolejne pytanie, czy te tańsze piany mają rzeczywiście  gorsze parametry? I czy ja, użytkownik to odczuje?

----------


## pancio11

> pancio jaka jest to piana- OK czy ZK i jakiej firmy?


OK, pianka Quadfoam500

----------


## fofo

Wszyscy na pewno widzieli wczoraj w TV ( Zamek Książ) jak niewiele potrzeba aby małe zaprószenie ognia wywołało poważny w skutkach pożar.

Demonizowana jest para wodna a my sami w większości składamy się z wody.

Mysz w domu to tragedia? Przecież w ogrodzie nowy trawnik zryje kret  a piękną dachówkę czy samochód zas.a jakiś wredny gołąb. Żyjemy w świecie gdzie oprócz nas są jeszcze inne zwierzęta.

Jest jednak coś co może sprawić że nawet małe „tlenie” się ognia, żarzenie się czegokolwiek (banalne zwarcie w instalacji elektrycznej) w kontakcie z PUR spowoduje że rano nie pojedziecie do pracy tylko do kostnicy.

Podczas spalania piany PIR i PUR powstaje cyjanowodór (HCN).

*Jeśli dom ma kubaturę 500m3 to wystarczy 55g płonącej pianki PUR aby wewnątrz stężenie toksyn było śmiertelne*.

Nie ma TYLKO złych i TYLKO dobrych materiałów izolacyjnych, miejsce ich użycia bywa problemem.

----------


## mat3006

> Dziękuję za udzieloną pomoc.
> Pomoc, o którą prosiłem była skierowana do każdej zainteresowanej tym tematem strony. 
> Dach mam już skończony, nie mam niestety deskowania.
>  Zabezpieczyłem go blisko 100 metrami bieżącymi siatki Ledóchowskiego wszędzie tam gdzie trzeba jak i nie trzeba.
> Zdaję sobie jednak sprawę, że to może być nie wystarczające.
> 
> Moi Sąsiedzi za miedzy ( całe 8 metrów) przegrali walkę z kuną.
> Spiżarnie, ubikacja nad sypialnią - masakra.
> Cała wełna i membrana do wymiany.
> ...


Różnice między piankami są i to pod względem niektórych parametrów bardzo duże. Ze względu na osobiste zaangażowanie nie będę rozwijał tego w poście. Chciałbym po raz kolejny zwrócić uwagę na fakt, że od 1 listopada obowiązkowy jest certyfikat CE. Oznaczenie CE może być używane na podstawie Deklaracji Właściwości Użytkowych opartej na badaniach notyfikowanych laboratoriów wg. wytycznych nowej normy lub ważnej i aktualnej ETA czyli Europejskiej Aprobaty Technicznej.  Aprobata ITB ma teraz charakter dokumentu informacyjnego. Mówiąc inaczej nie wystarcza. Szczerze mówiąc to niewiele firm (producentów) ma dopełniony ten obowiązek. Nie wiem dlaczego to "przespali" Okres przejściowy trwał rok.
Możliwość wykonywania natrysków określoną pianką w aktualnych warunkach temperaturowych powinna być jasno określona w Karcie Właściwości Technicznych wystawionej przez producenta. Istotne jest zapewnienie dobrej wentylacji podczas i po aplikacji a zazwyczaj bywa, że pianki które nie mają możliwości wykonywania w niskich temperaturach, musza mieć podniesioną temperaturę we wnętrzu. Ponieważ kłoci się to z intensywną wentylacją stąd może być znaczne stężenie gazów "produkcyjnych" (smrodek). Ze względu na to sugeruję Koledze zadbać szybko o intensywną wentylację bo istnieje możliwość, że ze względu na stężenie, zapach może nieco się utrwalić poprzez wniknięcie do porowatego tynku i wylewek. Ponieważ jestem upierdliwy dla otoczenia, pracowników i samego siebie w kwestii dbałości o bezpieczeństwo i zdrowie to ostatnio wybecalowałem 6 tysi na mobilny system wywiewno-nawiewny z elektrycznym podgrzewaniem powietrza. W końcu, na robocie prądu mi nie brakuje  :smile:  (60KW)
Wracając do różnic. Moim zdaniem parametr sorpcji wody jest kluczowy dla pełnej skuteczności izolacyjnej. A rozpiętość deklarowanych wyników jest OGROMNA! Jako istotną należy uznać klasyfikację reakcji na ogień. Więcej nie napiszę  :smile:  bo jestem stronniczy. I to bardzo  :smile:   :smile:   :smile:

----------


## mat3006

> Wszyscy na pewno widzieli wczoraj w TV ( Zamek Książ) jak niewiele potrzeba aby małe zaprószenie ognia wywołało poważny w skutkach pożar.
> 
> Demonizowana jest para wodna a my sami w większości składamy się z wody.
> 
> Mysz w domu to tragedia? Przecież w ogrodzie nowy trawnik zryje kret  a piękną dachówkę czy samochód zas.a jakiś wredny gołąb. Żyjemy w świecie gdzie oprócz nas są jeszcze inne zwierzęta.
> 
> Jest jednak coś co może sprawić że nawet małe „tlenie” się ognia, żarzenie się czegokolwiek (banalne zwarcie w instalacji elektrycznej) w kontakcie z PUR spowoduje że rano nie pojedziecie do pracy tylko do kostnicy.
> 
> Podczas spalania piany PIR i PUR powstaje cyjanowodór (HCN).
> ...


Nie znam bliżej faktów zwiazanych z Książem. Jaka tam była/jest izolacja? I jaki to miało wpływ na powstanie pożaru? Sądzę nawet, że była tam niepalna wełna.
Co do pary wodnej i wody nic nie mam a nawet bardzo ją lubię gdy śmigam jachcikiem tylko problem jest w tym, że obecność pary wodnej w warstwie izolacji z waty ma KAPITALNY wpływ na jej skuteczność. Okazuje się, że już 2% może dwukrotnie wywrócić obliczenia Kapłana Świętej Lambdy  :smile:  W obrządku Laboratoryjnym  :smile: 
Zakładam, że konsekwentnie Kolega foto nie stosuje poliuretanowych materaców, poduszek, lakierów a w samochodzie jedzie na drewnianym... ups... metalowym taborecie?
Sądzę, że podobnie jak ja sugeruje, dla zdecydowanych na piankę zastosowanie tych które mają wyższą klasyfikację reakcji na ogień czyli E.

----------


## mmaarcin

Ok.
Myślę,że cena 70zł/m2 za 20 cm np.Quadfoam500 będzie adekwatna w stosunku do tych 30zł za wełnę.
To nadal o wiele za duża różnica, ale jak pisałem wcześniej muszę zminimalizować ryzyko nieproszonych gości.

mat3006 bardzo cię proszę, abyś na chwilę zapomniał o animozjach w tym temacie i przedstawił MNIE  jak i INNYM śledzącym ten temat - raz  jeszcze, zalety piany, jak i oczywiście jej wady.
Jak "dziecku" wytłumaczył.
Ja nie będę łapał cie za "słówka", to nie jest moją intencją.
Powtarzam, na ten wątek mnóstwo osób trafia po WYGOOGLOWANIU i niestety szybko go opuszcza, a szkoda.

Którą pianę byście wybrali jakość/cena?

proszę o opinie o pianie sealection 500 Demilec.

----------


## mmaarcin

Jeżeli chodzi o lambdę to pewnie masz racje.
Ja w żadnym wypadku nie deprecjonuję wełny, rezygnuje z niej z opisanych wyżej powodów.
Cena nadal mnie przyprawia o szybsze bicie serca, lecz mam świadomość, że kuny doprowadziły byy by mnie do zawału serca.
Wełna, która jest dobrej jakości i starannie ułożona będzie świetnym izolatorem.
Piana, która jest dobrej jakości i starannie ułożona będzie świetnym izolatorem.
To tylko kwestia posiadanych środków, oraz możliwości wyboru, którego ja nie mam.

----------


## מרכבה

> U mnie nim styro zostało od dołu zabezpieczone siatką z tynkiem to dwie sztuki (tyle znalazłem) próbowały się wgryźć ale żarły bo zdechły przy miejscu zdarzenia. Może styro się nie zartuły a po prostu zapchały.
> A pianę mam testowo napryskaną i odkrytą w dwóch miejscach na strychu (w zasadzie cała moja piana jest dostępna nawet dla zwierza gabarytów kota) i drugi rok nic jej nie tyka, ani ptaki, ani gryzonie ani owady. W niezabezpieczonym styro ptaki mi gniazdowały.


maiłem koło okien piankę, miałem bo sukcesywnie dziobały ją ptaki, ale nie oto chodzi aby udowodnić który materiał jest odporny, a który nie jest.
IMO najbardziej zwarte to kostka słomy i XPS to jest szczyt trudnych materiałów do sforsowania przez gryzonie.
Miałem ścianę z kostek słomy, jako gacenie, bez gliny, bez niczego luzem ułożone ... zero bytności mysz.

Jeśli potrafi chadra wykopać norę w ubitej ziemi to tym bardziej przejdzie przez każdy materiał...



> Moim zdaniem parametr sorpcji wody jest kluczowy dla pełnej skuteczności izolacyjnej.


 stąd ekobiter wygrywa ..
bo potrafi bez szkody dla izolacji związać do 20% masy swojej ; wodę ..
wełna tylko 0,3% reszta to woda wolna, stąd problem.

O czym nie raz nie dwa pisałem, jakie są problemy z materiałami nie sorpcyjnymi..

 to jest wykres dla piany ZO...

OT ma podobny tylko kres staje na około 0,04

----------


## karolek75

Daj ten wykres jeszcze raz ale inaczej - bo nie mozna powiekszyc

----------


## pancio11

mmaarcin  - widzę, że jesteś z Jaworzna, mi robiła firma z Jaworzna. Ekipa spoko, dziś mi będą kończyć. Ja mam domek w Chrzanowie, także jak ktoś jest blisko i może podjechać to zapraszam  :smile:

----------


## mmaarcin

Dziękuje, na pewno się wproszę.
Jaka to firma?
 Może być na pw.

----------


## pancio11

Można zobaczyć jeszcze dziś etap piankowania  :smile:  Dla tych którzy chcą robić piankę mogę wytłumaczyć lub pokazać jak niektóre firmy robią ludzi w balona - oszczędzając na materiale itp  :smile:

----------


## mat3006

> Ok.
> Myślę,że cena 70zł/m2 za 20 cm np.Quadfoam500 będzie adekwatna w stosunku do tych 30zł za wełnę.
> To nadal o wiele za duża różnica, ale jak pisałem wcześniej muszę zminimalizować ryzyko nieproszonych gości.
> 
> mat3006 bardzo cię proszę, abyś na chwilę zapomniał o animozjach w tym temacie i przedstawił MNIE  jak i INNYM śledzącym ten temat - raz  jeszcze, zalety piany, jak i oczywiście jej wady.
> Jak "dziecku" wytłumaczył.
> Ja nie będę łapał cie za "słówka", to nie jest moją intencją.
> Powtarzam, na ten wątek mnóstwo osób trafia po WYGOOGLOWANIU i niestety szybko go opuszcza, a szkoda.
> 
> ...


Chętnie bym odpowiedział ale wynaga to naprawdę dużego wpisu. Nie chcę dawać również powodu aby zarzucano mi kryptoreklamę. Napisanie wprost którą piankę polecam będzie, niewątpliwym złamaniem zasad. Faktycznie trudno, poprzez duży udział kopaniny, wycisnąć soczek z wątku.
Postaram się krótko w sprawie doboru pianki. Na ostatnich dwóch stronach informowałem i łatwo znaleźć szerszą informację ( n.p. tu: http://pu-online.pl/artykuly-testy-recenzje/372-oznaczenia-ce-dyrektywy-qnowego-podejsciaq-unii-europejskiej ) o obowiązujących od 1 listopada zasadach i wymaganiach prawnych. Tu już nie chodzi wyłącznie o przestrzeganie papierkologii ( po prawdzie wprowadzanie i wykonywanie izolacji natryskowych bez faktycznego CE może mieć bolesne skutki finansowe ) ale również o to, że badania przeprowadzane wg. nowych wymagań, spodowowały "znienacka" , że zaszły spektakularne zmiany w deklarowanych parametrach. Krótko: ŻĄDAJCIE dokumentów wg. nowych zasad. Jeżeli wykonawca będzie kręcił, opowiadał, że to nie ma znaczenia i w sumie wszystkie pianki są takie same to znaczy, że nie wie o czym mówi albo chce Was "przestrugać". Wedle mojej wiedzy obie wymienione powyżej pianki nie spełniają obecnie obowiązujących wymagań prawnych.
Jak w każdej innej dziedzinie: coś za coś. Dlaczego MERKAWA chce pokryć drogim titan-zinkiem a nie SUPER-PROMOCYJNIE tanią blachodachówką na no-name blaszce 0,45? Oczekiwany wygląd to jedno ale, zapewnie bierze pod uwagę głównie trwałość.
Padło pytania na co zwracać uwagę. Ciut wcześniej zamieściłem (okazało się, że odświeżyłem) sprawę wpływu udziału zawilgocenia na izolacyjność. To jasne powiązanie z parametrem sorpcji. Jest jedna pianka która ma rekordowo niski ten parametr. Pewnie nie jest trudno się domyśleć którą mam na myśli. 
Różnice w deklarowanych lambdach są pomijalne i mieszczą się w granicach błędu. Nie ustawiałbym priorytetowej kolejności parametrów ale uważam, że należy dokładnie sprawdzić (również spójność danych w różnych dokumentach bo to co się dzieje w dokumentach np. TOGO to się nie mieści w głowie) sorpcję, klasę reakcji ogniowej, certyfikaty i oznaczenia potwierdzające niską emisję substancji lotnych oraz możliwość stosowania w pomieszczeniach mieszkalnych (wydane przez notyfikowane laboratoria a nie przez kolegę z laboratorium na jakiejś Politechnice), oraz biorąc pod uwagę określone warunki atmosferyczne - temperaturowo-wilgotnościowy zakres wykonywania. Kwestia gwarancji i związanej z nią autoryzacji aplikatora. Z innych cech to uważam za ważne na jakim sprzęcie (reaktorze) będzie przetwarzana pianka. Znacząca cześć z nich nie posiada zabezpieczeń przed zachwianiem relacji składników.
Nie mogę wszystkiego napisać wprost. Trzeba trochę poświęcić czasu i telefonów.

----------


## mat3006

> Koń by się uśmiał z takiego wykresu! Po pierwsze to 40 i 80mm zamknięto-kom. piany porównujesz do o wiele grubszej warstwy otwarto-kom. a po drugie co to za "degradacja", przelicz tę 3-cią po przecinku na U
> Po trzecie jakbyś na "swoim" rysunku nie ukrył wartości jednej z osi to wyglądałby on tak a nie straszył tylko niewyskalowaną krzywą mataczu:


Faktycznie, trudno się powstrzymać z określeniem "matacz" kiedy po prostu, poprzez manipulację "nożyczkami" ND chce stworzyć wrażenie jakiegoś dramatu. Klasyka gatunku! 
Pisałem już, że w nowej normie pianek natryskowych został wprowadzony  współczynnik lambda uwzględniający 25-letni proces starzeniowy. Wykres "starzeniowy" dla grubości 12 cm wykazałby jeszcze mniejszą utratę izolacyjności, któa zachodzi w strefach zewętrznych, o ile nie jest pianka zamknięta w okładzinei nieprzepuszczalnej. 
Z kolei, do tej chwili nie spotkałem się z informacją sprzedawcy, że zawilgocenie na poziomie 2% pogarsza lambdę waty o *100%!* Spotkał się ktoś z Kolegów z takim zastrzeżeniem na opakowaniu waty lub w dokumentach? Tak się składa, że zjawisko nasiąkliwości zupełnie nie dotyczy pianki ZK. Gdyby jednak występowało to przyrost byłby analogiczny (stopniowo, z małą progresją) jak dla EPS. Podobnie jak dla OK, zwłaszcza tej którą "mam na myśli"  :smile: 
Poza tym: NIE KARMIĆ TROLLA! Miałem nadzieję, że coś zrozumiał i zmieni postępowanie ale to nie typ.

----------


## מרכבה

To nie jest dramat, to normalne zjawisko, raczej nie ma się co tu szczypać .. ponieważ żeby utrzymać parametry przez cały okres użytkowania, należy zamknąć do w materiał o nieskończonym oprze dyfuzyjnym.




> Gdyby jednak występowało to przyrost byłby analogiczny (stopniowo, z małą progresją) jak dla EPS.


 stąd takie materiały jak EPS raz że są  
samoregulujące .. to znaczy że mając spory opór dyfuzyjny nie robią natychmiast  przerzucania pary wodnej, z ciepłego krańca na zimny, co ma miejsce przy wełnie 

Teraz też przy piance bym uważał, ponieważ pianka z różnych źródeł ma około ni 2,5 do 4 przeciętnie czyli daleko do EPS'a ... gdzie ta wartość oscyluje koło 60. 
Problem nie jest sam materiał czy to pianka czy wełna. Tylko towarzyszące tym materiałom drewno. 
Na pewno nie ryzykował bym dawania jakiegokolwiek materiału bez zabezpieczenia przed parą wodną.
Nie da się zagwarantować 100% szczelności na parę wodną przy samym materiale, typu pianka czy EPS.. 
Styk jętki i krokwi, ruchy konstrukcji, mikro i makro pęknięcia.
Lepiej nie iść na żywioł, ponieważ para wodna wciśnie się w każdą lukę.

O ile 1mm przerwa szczelina na powietrze .. masakry nie zrobi, to przy udziale pary wodnej już tak.
Zresztą, natrysk piany od zewnątrz na gotową folię skraca czas obróbki do zera, tak zawsze jakaś bałdka piany zostanie i trzeba ciąć.

A ostatnio w łapy brałem wiatroizolację .. próba ciśnienia .. 0,2 bara 
przyłożyłem do ust i dmuchaj .. zero .. nic .. niczym folia na powietrze.

0,2 bara bo manometr mam do mierzenia ciśnienia doładowania, kupiłem sobie kiedyś .. bardzo fajny bo zalany gliceryną..stąd wiem ile mniej więcej nabije ciśnienia ustami ..
sam byłem zdziwiony że tak hadra mocno trzyma powietrze ..

----------


## mat3006

MERKAWA:
Zestawianie współczynnika oporu dyfuzyjnego bez uwzględniania wielkości oporu powietrznego jest błędem. ICY ma u=3,3 ale ogromny opór powietrzny struktury powoduje, że proces penetracji jest bardzo powolny. Piszesz tak jakby para i powietrze były odrębnymi mediami. Jeżeli powietrze przenika ale bardzo powoli, to w takim samym stopniu dotyczy to pary wodnej. Wata, zwłaszcza niskiej i średniej gęstości, nie stawia oporu powietrznego i dlatego, jak sam napisałeś para wodna pojawia się pod membraną bardzo szybko co skutkuje wykropleniem. 
Z kolei duży opór dyfuzyjny (60) będzie blokował wysychanie struktury kiedy nastapi korzystna zmiana warunków zewnętrznych. EPS jak weźmie to nie odda.
Ale to już było...

----------


## מרכבה

> Piszesz tak jakby para i powietrze były odrębnymi mediami.


 tak bo są .. para wodna działa pod bardzo dużym ciśnieniem ..
to odrębny związek chemiczny .. gazowe H2O .. jak by się kto pytał ..
http://siwinska.zut.edu.pl/fileadmin..._powietrzu.pdf
przy + 20 jest to 23 hPa .. a ruch powietrza to jak by nie było .. zakres koło 50 Pa a tu mówimy o 2300 Pa ..
różnica jest zasadnicza. 




> Wata, zwłaszcza niskiej i średniej gęstości, nie stawia oporu powietrznego i dlatego, jak sam napisałeś para wodna pojawia się pod membraną bardzo szybko co skutkuje wykropleniem. 
> Ale to już było...


  tak tylko że para wodna jak napisałem wyżej działa pod ciśnieniem .. i się gadzina wciska ..
stąd nawet przez papę dachową przechodzi .. przez folię PE też przechodzi .. choć bardzo bardzo mało .  stąd się dodaje aluminium.

Różnica ciśnień pary wodnej wew - zew napędza tech ruch i dąży do wyrównania.

----------


## Jacekss

> Faktycznie, trudno się powstrzymać z określeniem "matacz" kiedy po prostu, poprzez manipulację "nożyczkami" ND chce stworzyć wrażenie jakiegoś dramatu. Klasyka gatunku!


widzisz komuś zarzucasz mataczenie, a sam podajesz fałszywe informacje. to się nazywa pomówienie 
zerknij na posta tego pana ND jak go nazywasz i tam widać wyraźnie że wykres nie jest obcięty.. no ale po co sprawdzać jak lepiej wykorzystać byle pretekst do rzucania "błotem"...

----------


## karolek75

Jeden post z pelnym wykresem, drugi z przycietym - nawet jesli nie celowo, to jest to manipulacja. Mnie rzucil sie w oczy ten przyciety.

ps. w stropie bede mial 40 cm celulozy.

----------


## Jacekss

każdy szuka tego co chce znaleźć, jedni znajdą wykres dobry, inni ... obcięty bo wolą aby potwierdziła się ich "teoryia"  :wink:

----------


## mat3006

> Tu jest twój oryginalny post, w którym przyciąłeś wartości osi rzędnych, aby wyglądało to dramatycznie:
> 
> 
> 
> Czyj to post? Mój? I kto tu kłamie?
> Nie dość, ze mataczysz to jeszcze wpierasz to innym! Jesteś żenującym typem, który szuka na siłę drzazgi u innych a sam u siebie kłody nie widzi.
> 
> A to, że w większości piszemy tutaj o pianach o-k, to że ich grubości są zupełnie inne to nie ma znaczenia pseudo-inżynierku? Te krętactwa, które tu pokazujesz dziecko dostrzeże na odległość więc zastanów się nad sobą zamiast pokracznie próbować opluwać innych:
> 
> ...


Interesujący wątek  :smile:  Dzięki za podlinkowanie. Dobrze wiedzieć, ze na Olimpie nie wszyscy bogowie są wrogo nastawieni do śmiertelników  :smile:  Cały wątek jest ciekawy, a wpisy mojego/naszego ulubieńca to prawdziwe perełki. Bezdyskusyjnie należy docenić pasję, choć często sprawia wrażenie nadmiernej i ślepej.
Co do wykresu i "afery". Jestem, mimo wszystko, ufny wobec ludzi i mam nadzieję, że efekt spreparowania wykresu był przypadkowy. Gdyby tak jednak nie było to można to uznać za naruszenie zasady "dobrej woli" która powinna cechować Najlepszego Doradcę.

Jeżeli uczestnicy wątku będą mieli szczegółowe pytania odnośnie technologii natrysku pianki to proszę na priv.

----------


## perm

Mały kamyczek do ślicznego ogródka PUR/PIR foam:



> The University of Stuttgart(Germany) did a small research project concerning the thermal conductivity of aged PU/PIR sandwich elements.
> The tests where done according to EN and DIN legislation.
> 
> Here the report:
> http://fsave.de/download.php?systemi...04a00644252eeb
> 
> (all in German language)
> 
> The question being asked by a solar thermal storage manufacturer was how does the hard PU/PIR foam behave when a.) exposed to ST storage temperatures on one side (the hot tank) and normal room temperature on the other side (ca.18 degrees Celsius), what are the thermal conductivity values of new PU/PIR foam and what effect does aging of the material have.
> ...


PUR/PIR is not aging resistant.
the combination of gas diffusion and shrinkage combined lead to a loss of thermal insulation of 38% !

----------


## Sturmer

Mpoplaw , specjalnie dla Ciebie, bo widzę że kompletnie nie masz pojęcia o co chodzi. Mam nadzieję że czaisz co nie co po angielsku:

http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/e-penis

----------


## karolek75

> normalnie spadłem z krzesła, 0 11,07 prośba o większy rozmiar bo nic nie widać, a o 16,06 stwierdzenie że to manipulacja że wpadł większy rozmiar


Szanowny kolego, i to jest wlasnie manipulacja, nawet jesli nieswiadomie. Malego nie moge przeczytac, bo ...za maly, a to co moge juz ma "zmanipulowana" zawartosc





> ktoś potrzebuje więcej dowodów że obcowanie z pianką powoduje problemy z myśleniem ??


W innym watku prosisz



> jeżeli to konkretnie zarzut do mnie to zacytuj z łaski swojej mój post o  wyszydzaniu... i pokaż mi konkretnie gdzie ja tam kogoś wyszydzam


No wiec to powyzej, to proba obrazenia conajmniej osob z ociepleniem wykonanym pianka. Mnie ci sie nie udalo, bo ja ani pianki nie mam ani jej miec nie bede.
A jeszcze kilka postow kierowanych do kszhu - to niby pelna kulturka ?

----------


## karolek75

> to trzeba sobie było kliknąć, by się wykres powiększył, nawet teraz jak sobie klikniesz to też się powiększy, to 100 razy łatwiejsze niż walić obelgami o mataczeniu


Zeby ustalic fakty - moja uwaga o za malym wykresie byla skierowana do Merkavy. Jeden czy dwa posty wczesniej, w twoim poscie byl chyba ten sam wykres, rowniez maly. Ten przeoczylem, a faktycznie jest mozliwosc jego powiekszenia i ten nie byl "przycinany".

----------


## perm

> Ty najpierw przeczytaj o czym ten temat, co tu się izoluje i jaką pianą a potem wyskakuj z tymi zbiornikami i ulatniającym sie CO2 z piany o-k


Taaa. Znowu ty wiesz a inni nie?
Poczytaj sobie ten topic:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...3%B3rkowa-BASF
Polecam posty Czesio2 i MariuszK.

----------


## מרכבה

Jeśli wełna jest sucha, to imo jest wiekuista ...

----------


## karolek75

> i to zamyka dyskusję
> 
> mała dygresja, *kszhu* wiecznie na okrągło coś przeoczy, coś przekręci, coś nie doczyta, za takie postępowanie z premedytacją został w połowie zbanowany, natomiast jego wcześniejszy nik *kszhu.int* został zbanowany w całości, tak więc na przyszłość, jeśli gdzieś ujrzysz jakiś post *kszhu* to najpierw osobiście sprawdź 2 razy jak to było w oryginale, i upewnij się 3 razy gdzie jest prawda, zanim wpadniesz na kolejną jego minę


Aby zamknac dyskusje definitywnie, przeedytuj swoj post z "przycietym wykresem", ze jest to niecelowe, ze zrodlo mozna znalezc tu i tu. Wytracisz orez z reki oponentom, a nie jeden z drugim przepychacie sie aby miec swoje na wierzchu.

Nadzieja matka glupich powiadaja ...

----------


## niktspecjalny

Ale każda matka kocha swoje dzieci dopowiadają.Wy z tym wykresem to powariowaliście.Jeśli jest przycięty to co to zmieni jak z edytuje???To jakieś zawody kto lepszy??? :cool:

----------


## niktspecjalny

Skoro wełna jak sucha to wiekuista to dlaczego kłócicie się i udowadniacie ,że pianka przetrzyma wełnę.Niech przetrzyma na zdrowie.30 lat dla pianki to kosmos dla wełny już niekoniecznie.Pamiętam jak dowodzono co stanie się ze styro po 30 latach .Tak jak tutaj tylko inna piaskownica i zabawki. :tongue:

----------


## niktspecjalny

Pomijając ,że wieczysta jak mówi  מרכבה.Wklepie ktoś wykres degradacji dla wełny w latach ???



> czy natryskowa piana ZK między krokwie bez szczelnej osłony to jest ta *0,025 czy ta 0,035*


A ta arytmetyka ku czemu się skłania???Przecież tego nigdzie nie widać. :tongue:

----------


## mat3006

Witam,
Spojrzałem z boku na wątek i muszę przyznać rację wszystkim tym którzy piszą o zniesmaczeniu tym w którym kierunku podążyła większa część treści. Postuluję aby zaprzestać przepychanek "moje na wierzchu". Do niczego nie doprowadzą, nie przekonają, a odwiedzający odejdą z zawodem i brakiem jakichkolwiek jasnych wskazówek.
Jakby odfiltrować to nie wiem czy 10% jest merytoryczne. Pamiętam dowcip w którym ojciec licznej rodziny mówi do żony, obserwując, nieprawdopodobnie umorusane dzieciaki: Myjemy czy robimy nowe?

----------


## mat3006

> Skoro wełna jak sucha to wiekuista to dlaczego kłócicie się i udowadniacie ,że pianka przetrzyma wełnę.Niech przetrzyma na zdrowie.30 lat dla pianki to kosmos dla wełny już niekoniecznie.Pamiętam jak dowodzono co stanie się ze styro po 30 latach .Tak jak tutaj tylko inna piaskownica i zabawki.


A skąd założenie, że 30 lat dla pianki to "kosmos"? Od początku 2013 ICY w Polsce ma gwarancję 25 lat. Wydłużono ją z 20-letniej po odkryciu i przebadaniu izolacji z końca lat 80-tych. Na rynku północno-amerykańskim wystawiana jest dożywotnia (dla budynku) czyli IMO wieczysta  :smile: 
Z pewną dozą nieśmiałości, sugeruję tezę poprzedzić pytaniem lub zostawić, co nieco miejsca na niedoinformowanie.
Odrębnym pytaniem jest czy w ogóle jest możliwe, absolutnie powtarzalne i na każdej budowie zapewnienie 100% stanu powietrzno-suchego izolacji z waty mineralnej. Wielość przyczyn które mogą spowodować powstanie, początkowo, nawet małego zawilgocenia, które z czasem będzie przyrastać, skłania raczej (IMO) do wniosku, że nie.
Jakby nie kombinował i tak dojdzie do głosu jedno z podstawowych praw Murphy'ego : _Anything that can go wrong will go wrong._

----------


## מרכבה

> Odrębnym pytaniem jest czy w ogóle jest możliwe, absolutnie powtarzalne i na każdej budowie zapewnienie 100% stanu powietrzno-suchego izolacji z waty mineralnej.


 Myślę że obydwa materiały bez paroizolacji nie powinny być stosowane.  Opór dyfuzyjny pianki jest naprawdę troszkę lepszy niż wełny...w konstrukcji jest jeszcze drewno. Obydwa materiały, co widzę po odsłonięciu tynku .. 20 letnia pianka ma się od strony wnętrza wyśmienicie.. to samo z watą szklaną(nie mylić z wełną szklaną) 

Stąd pod oknami stosuje się pasy paroizolacji, na zewnątrz wiatroizolacji, bo już dawno wiadomo że sama pianka w takim miejscu to za mało.
Czemu o tym piszę ? ponieważ nie można radośnie przejść obojętnie od tematu dyfuzji. 

 zostawienie w takim stanie dachu imo to duży błąd. O ile piance nic wiele nie będzie od kondensacji, o tyle te szczeliny w drewnie są wystarczające aby działo się źle bez paroizolacji.
Typowy mostek dyfuzyjny.

----------


## karolek75

> uściślijmy: wykres wpadł w całości, jak na razie 71 osób go obejrzało, i   jak na razie ty i mat jesteście jedyni którzy widzą tam cokolwiek   podejrzanego


Ja tez widze ze ten wykres nie jest w calosci, i kontekst w ktorym go pokazales sprawia, ze ma wydzwiek "antypiankowy":



> specjalnie dla ciebie ponownie wklejam wykres degradacji pianki w latach bo widać przeoczyłeś


Ale musze ci przyznac ze w tym bezproduktywnym przerzucaniu sie pileczka jestes DOBRY. Bo  ciezko ci udowodnic zla wole, choc nie watpie ze takowa wykazujesz. Dlaczego ciezko udowodnic? Bo to nie jest twoja przycinka, tylko obrazek zalinkowany od sprzedawcy piany... LOL. Musisz miec niezly ubaw i frajde z tego "bicia piany"  :sad:   Szkoda tylko, ze nie robisz nic by pokazac klase, ktora powinna byc atrybutem Najlepszego Doradcy. Zamiast tego dolewasz oliwy...

Sami sobie w stope strzelaja :
http://pianowanie.pl/wp-content/uplo...01-400x400.png

----------


## mat3006

Skoro po stronie wełny do reprezentowania w dziedzinie nasiąkliwości został wystawiony generał to pasowałoby po stronie pianki nie pokazywać szeregowca. *ICY* parametr 24-godz nasiąkliwości częściowej ma o wartości* 0,3 kg/m2*. Pytania?
 Nasiąkliwość *WODĄ* waty została ograniczona poprzez zastosowanie dodatków hydrofobizujących które ograniczają wnikanie wody ale nie pary wodnej. Która to, po osiągnięciu punktu rosy zmieni się w wodę wewnątrz izolacji. Tam zastosowana hydrofobizacja zablokuje wodzie możliwość wypłynięcia grawitacyjnego. Tak jak nie chciała "wejść" to z tej samej przyczyny nie będzie mogła wyjść. Łatwość penetracji pary wodnej przez płytę waty ładnie pokazywał filmik z Jankiem Skałą ( za który już dziękowałem  :smile:  )

----------


## מרכבה

> Nasiąkliwość WODĄ waty została ograniczona poprzez zastosowanie dodatków hydrofobizujących które ograniczają wnikanie wody ale nie pary wodnej. Która to, po osiągnięciu punktu rosy zmieni się w wodę wewnątrz izolacji


 wełna dla pary wodnej jest niczym powietrze .. to względnie 1-1,2 współczynnik ni ..pianka 2,5 -4 ni . też rewelacji nie ma, ale nie chodzi o walkę czy któryś gorszy czy nie...
tylko żeby nie robić jak amerykanie z wietnamie z m16 .. tak cudny że nawet czyszczenia tego cuda nie przewidziano, ponieważ szkoda żeby ktoś później się przejechał na stosowaniu jakiegoś materiału.

Ludzie później dorabiają różne dziwne hipotezy, "nie oddycha"  :big lol:   zagadnienie dyfuzji jest dość złożone, oraz wielce problematyczne.
Przykład stropodach, gdzie warstwy papy pod izolacją muszą mieć dodatek aluminium, żeby przewyższyć opór warstwy wierzchniej papy.
Inaczej para wodna będzie mogła wejść .. ale nie wyjść swobodnie.
Chodzi o różnicę wejście / wyjście..

----------


## perm

> ...
> Przykład stropodach, gdzie *warstwy papy pod izolacją muszą mieć dodatek aluminium*, żeby przewyższyć opór warstwy wierzchniej papy.
> Inaczej para wodna będzie mogła wejść .. ale nie wyjść swobodnie.
> Chodzi o różnicę wejście / wyjście..


Raczej wentylowany.

----------


## mat3006

Chciałbym wrócić do wykresu zmian lambdy w zależności od stężenia pary wodnej w izolacji. Wnioski płynące z tego wykresu są PORAŻAJĄCE dla waty.
Pozwoliłem sobie nieco zagęścić siatkę (bez manipulacji  :smile:  ) Wygląda to tak:


Początkowa lambda waty mineralnej w stanie powietrzno-suchym wynosi (pewna niedokładność rysunku) *0,038*. Już dla wartości *0,5%* stężenia pary wodnej (_korekta: wilgoci)_ wartość lambdy waty wzrasta do wartości zbliżonej do *0,060*, To jest zmiana o *50%!
*Przy wzroście objętościowej zawartości pary wodnej (_korekta: wilgoci)_ do 1%, lambda wzrasta do ok. 0.073 co stanowi zmianę w stosunku do początkowej wartości deklarowanej o ponad *90%!!!* Dalej przyrost wartości lambdy nieco zwalnia i przy wartości 2% osiąga wartość 0,078 co stanowi przyrost o *105%
*Przeanalizujmy zatem wpływ wzrostu zawartości pary wodnej (_korekta: wilgoci)_  na zmiany izolacyjności EPS, która w znaczącym stopniu będzie zbliżona do zmian w piance OK. Krzywa (poniżej waty) ma zupełnie inny przebieg. Początkowe, małe zmiany wilgotności w nikłym stopniu mają wpływ na wzrost lambdy. Wykres ma zupełnie inny charakter. W przeciwieństwie do waty, mała zawartość pary wodnej ma nikły lub prawie żadem wpływ na izolacyjność. W analizowanym dla waty przedziale 0-2% objętościowej zawartości pary wodnej (_korekta: wilgoci)_  przyrost lambdy wyniesie 0,038/0,035=1,09 czyli *tylko ok. 10%.* 
Wnioski?
Rzeczywistość czyli nasze, konkretne dachy, różnią się i to niebywale od deklarowanych parametrów zmierzonych w wyidealizowanych, nierealnych warunkach. Zwłaszcza te zaizolowane watą. Czy to przesadzony wniosek? Nie sądzę. Nie pisałem o ociekających wodą dachach. Taka wilgotność może wystąpić w wacie na co dzień, bez żadnej większej "afery". Dodatkowo, w powyższym zestawieniu w ogóle nie są brane inne przypadłości wynikające bardziej z cech technologii montażu (nieszczelności, osunięcia, zmiana grubości)

----------


## מרכבה

> Już dla wartości 0,5% stężenia pary wodnej wartość lambdy waty wzrasta do wartości zbliżonej do 0,060, To jest zmiana o 50%!


oj Mat.. para wodna tu nie ma nic do rzeczy, tylko już to co z niej zostało czyli woda po kondensacji. tu jest dokładnie po prawej co ile.. i jak
piankę patrzyłem prosta równa linia 0,038 W/mK...

----------


## mat3006

> oj Mat.. para wodna tu nie ma nic do rzeczy, tylko już to co z niej zostało czyli woda po kondensacji. tu jest dokładnie po prawej co ile.. i jak
> piankę patrzyłem prosta równa linia 0,038 W/mK...


Merkawa:
Zgadzam się ale po części. Moim zdaniem, nawet niewielki wzrost zawartości pary wodnej istotnie podnosi kaloryczność mieszaniny powietrze-para wodna a zarazem dynamicznie wzrasta znaczenie i udział w bilansie zjawiska przewodzenia przez przemieszczające się powietrze. Jest między nami istotna różnica co do możliwości występowania konwekcji w wacie mineralnej a tu akurat sądzę, że jest to dowód pośredni, że występuje i to całkiem nieźle sobie radzi  :smile: .
Dlatego też taka sama zawartość pary wodnej w materiałach w których, ze względu na opór powietrzny, nie ma możliwości wystąpienia konwekcji (EPS, PU O-K) ma zupełnie inne znaczenie i wpływ na lambdę.

----------


## מרכבה

> Moim zdaniem, nawet niewielki wzrost zawartości pary wodnej istotnie podnosi kaloryczność mieszaniny powietrze-para wodna


 do puki para wodna jest gazem, wełnie nie zagraża.




> Jest między nami istotna różnica co do możliwości występowania konwekcji w wacie mineralnej


 trzeba dzielić dyfuzję od konwekcji, dwa różne zjawiska, jeśli by brać dyfuzję pod uwagę.. to pianka jest prawie tak dobrze przepuszczalna jak wełna .. 
porównując to do EPS'a kiedy konwekcja ma znaczenie ? kiedy jest otwarta przestrzeń, aby ta konwekcja swobodna mogła nastąpić .. 
mikro konwekcja występuje też i w piance, w obrębie komórek pianki, ale jest bez znaczenia, bo gro ciepła i tak uchodzi przez przewodzenie 
oraz przez promieniowanie,  stąd powstał styropian z dodatkiem grafitu .. aby zniwelować transport ciepła przez promieniowanie.




> konwekcji w wacie mineralnej a tu akurat sądzę, że jest to dowód pośredni, że występuje i to całkiem nieźle sobie radzi .


były tu przedstawianie dane z badań ze Szwecji.. że musiał by być bardzo silny mróz, aby to zjawisko nastąpiło, wypór termiczny musi być tak wielki że musi pokonać lepkość powietrza przy styku z mikro pręcikami wełny mineralnej.

Jeśli chcesz zobaczyć jak konwekcja potrafi spowolnić dopływ ciepła np do szyby to zobacz że dołem szyba będzie zalana wodą ..
a górą nie, czemu się tak dzieje ? ponieważ para wodna niezależnie od powietrza, oraz działając pod ciśnieniem dochodzi do powierzchni zimnej szyby,
ruch powietrza dołem okna prawie zamiera, stąd wyższy opór przejmowania ciepła, w narożnikach i przy podłodze.
Jest to określone i stosowane, W pionie opór przejmowania ciepła wynosi 0,13 m2K/W w poziomie w dół wynosi 0,17 m2K/W 

stąd było zadanie do policzenia jakie U będzie miała przegroda która jest zbudowana z 1mm stali/ 1mm alu/ miedzi eps'a areogelu, szkła ..

Wylicza się współczynnik przejmowania ciepła alfa, dla potrzeb OZC jest już jakby uśredniony i wynosi 0,04 m2K/W dla powierzchni zewnętrznych 
jest to opór przejmowania ciepła dla ruchu powietrza 4m/s przy 1 m/s wynosi 0,08m2K/W z tym wiąże się to że nie masz gorszej przegrody niż 
około 5,9 W/m2K/W nawet w blaszanym garażu.

  co ciekawe dla wełny szklanej współczynnik lambda zamiast rosnąć, do do -70 spada .. i to poniżej wartości 0,03 W/mK 
przy 0,5 m grubości i lambdzie 0,03 daje to =0,0625 W/m2K.. 
a tu zbliża się do 0,05 W/m2K.. czyli lambda z początkowych 0,038 .. wyraźnie się obniża, niż rośnie...
przy wełnie skalnej rośnie z około 0,033/0,035 do wartości 0,055 .. co widać na wykresie ..
i tak to jest bardzo mało.

 przeliczony współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła szczelin powietrznych, jakie wartości równoważne się winno przyjmować.

Czyli przy 5mm szerokości pustki powietrze przewodzi ciepło 0,045 W/mK.. czyli 
zmiana w takim układzie na styropian 0,04 W/mK .. niewiele tu da .. a nawet nic.
 tu mamy dwie szyby 5mm od siebie i wartość wyliczoną dla takiego układu'  U factor.. 
 teraz to samo tylko z materiałem "stałym" eps .. lambda 0,038 W/mK .jakieś poprawy ? nie ..
 szyba i powłoka niskoemisyjna.
tu dopiero jest oprawa, bo nie tylko przez przewodzenie, nikłą konwekcję jak dla 5mm szczeliny .. ale jeszcze trzeci składnik promieniowanie .. 

W tabeli zestawienie dokładnie pokazuje kiedy konwekcja zwiększa swój udział..

przy 5mm jest nikła .. a co dopiero mówić o szczelinkach które mają rząd wielkości parunastu mikronów .. parunastu set milimetra ..  

Stąd szwedom nie wyszło nic ciekawego prócz wyraźnie obniżającej się lambdzie przy coraz większym mrozie.

Dyfuzja, jak pisałem różnica ciśnień miedzy zewnątrz gdzie jest zimno i bardzo sucho w porównaniu do tego co jest wewnątrz,  para wodna działając pod znacznym ciśnieniem przeciska się przez tynk, farby, papy itp .. z różnym skutkiem, zgodnym z oporem dyfuzyjnym .. dla pary wodnej wełna czy pianka to pryszcz ..  EPS daje wyraźnie większy opór.


http://www.izolacje.com.pl/artykul/i...sc-mwk?print=1 

http://www.bdb.com.pl/index2.php?m=s...0pary%20wodnej można trochę podreperować wiedzę ..

----------


## perm

> Chciałbym wrócić do wykresu zmian lambdy w zależności od* stężenia pary wodnej* w izolacji. Wnioski płynące z tego wykresu są PORAŻAJĄCE dla waty.
> Pozwoliłem sobie nieco zagęścić siatkę (bez manipulacji  ) Wygląda to tak:
> 
> 
> Początkowa lambda waty mineralnej w stanie powietrzno-suchym wynosi (pewna niedokładność rysunku) *0,038*. *Już dla wartości 0,5% stężenia pary wodnej wartość lambdy waty wzrasta do wartości zbliżonej do 0,060, To jest zmiana o 50%!
> *


Jak można takie błędy popełniać? Wypowiadasz się bardzo autorytatywnie o czymś o czym masz słabe pojęcie. Może zanim zaczniesz się udzielać poczytaj trochę?

----------


## perm

> Merkawa:
> Zgadzam się ale po części. Moim zdaniem, nawet niewielki wzrost zawartości pary wodnej istotnie podnosi kaloryczność mieszaniny powietrze-para wodna a zarazem dynamicznie wzrasta znaczenie i udział w bilansie zjawiska przewodzenia przez przemieszczające się powietrze. Jest między nami istotna różnica co do możliwości występowania konwekcji w wacie mineralnej a tu akurat sądzę, że jest to dowód pośredni, że występuje i to całkiem nieźle sobie radzi .
> Dlatego też taka sama zawartość pary wodnej w materiałach w których, ze względu na opór powietrzny, nie ma możliwości wystąpienia konwekcji (EPS, PU O-K) ma zupełnie inne znaczenie i wpływ na lambdę.


No naprawdę... Merkava już napisał. Ciepło właściwe pary wodnej jest zbliżone do powietrza. Nie jest prawdą, że:



> Moim zdaniem, nawet niewielki wzrost zawartości pary wodnej istotnie podnosi kaloryczność mieszaniny powietrze-para wodna a zarazem dynamicznie wzrasta znaczenie i udział w bilansie zjawiska przewodzenia przez przemieszczające się powietrze.


To świadczy tylko o tym, że niewiele z tego rozumiesz.

----------


## karolek75

Moisture = wilgoć
Vapor = para wodna

Co ty masz mat na swim diagramie ?

----------


## mat3006

> Jak można takie błędy popełniać? Wypowiadasz się bardzo autorytatywnie o czymś o czym masz słabe pojęcie. Może zanim zaczniesz się udzielać poczytaj trochę?


No to proszę o wskazanie błędu w obliczeniach. Wykres jest zmanipulowany, czyli inaczej mówiąc nieprawdziwy? Masz inne zdanie to je napisz dlaczego tak niska zawartość pary wodnej (_korekta: wilgoci)_ powoduje tak dramatyczny wzrost lambdy waty mineralnej? Argumenty a nie pouczenia. Podane poziomy są niskie. Oczywiście IMO
Co do wykresu który coraz to podłącza Merkawa. To jest wykres obliczeniowy a nie empiryczny a po drugie, nie zauważyłem (ale mogłem przegapić) aby został w nim uwzględniony wpływ podwyższonego poziomu wilgoci.

----------


## mat3006

> Moisture = wilgoć
> Vapor = para wodna
> 
> Co ty masz mat na swim diagramie ?


My fault  :sad:  Oczywiście wilgoć.Zawartość procentowa objętości wilgoci. Mea culpa
Dziękuję za zwrócenie uwagi. W oryginalnym wpisie wprowadziłem dopisek (_korekta: wilgoć)_

----------


## adam_mk

Tak czytam i czytam...

Golone-strzyżone!

Nie sam materiał jest istotny.
Istotne jest JAK z niego zrobimy termoizolację domu oraz to, JAK ona się zachowa.

Nawet ze złota da się wyklepać ohydną biżuterię.
A materiał - zacny.

Adam M.

----------


## perm

> No to proszę o wskazanie błędu w obliczeniach. Wykres jest zmanipulowany, czyli inaczej mówiąc nieprawdziwy? Masz inne zdanie to je napisz dlaczego tak niska zawartość pary wodnej (_korekta: wilgoci)_ powoduje tak dramatyczny wzrost lambdy waty mineralnej? Argumenty a nie pouczenia. Podane poziomy są niskie. Oczywiście IMO
> Co do wykresu który coraz to podłącza Merkawa. To jest wykres obliczeniowy a nie empiryczny a po drugie, nie zauważyłem (ale mogłem przegapić) aby został w nim uwzględniony wpływ podwyższonego poziomu wilgoci.


To już wiesz. Wilgoć a nie para wodna.

----------


## perm

> Tak czytam i czytam...
> 
> Golone-strzyżone!
> 
> Nie sam materiał jest istotny.
> Istotne jest JAK z niego zrobimy termoizolację domu oraz to, JAK ona się zachowa.
> 
> Nawet ze złota da się wyklepać ohydną biżuterię.
> A materiał - zacny.
> ...


Da się, jak ktoś wie jak. Tu jednak chodzi o wykazanie wyższości jednego nad drugim. Oba mają wady i zalety ale trzeba je dostrzegać.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Tak czytam i czytam...
> 
> Golone-strzyżone!
> 
> Nie sam materiał jest istotny.
> Istotne jest JAK z niego zrobimy termoizolację domu oraz to, JAK ona się zachowa.
> 
> Nawet ze złota da się wyklepać ohydną biżuterię.
> A materiał - zacny.
> ...


O Wielki chcesz procesami szargać.Masz wpływ i wiedzę na tyle by wskazać co wcześniej doprowadzi do spływu kajakowego-ściennego-wilgoć.???Tombak nie był ohydny ale dawał satysfakcje ,że jest podobny do złota.

----------


## adam_mk

Bardzo wysublimowane podejście...
A ludziska chałupy ogacają czym umią.
Nie umią - to tu wchodzą i....
Pełen moczopląs od postaw, wiedzy i wykresów.
 :Lol: 

Adam M.

----------


## surgi22

Dobra , wcisnę i ja trzy grosze - mam ocieplony strych styro i nie narzekam.
PS , ale nie twierdzę że wełna czy pianka be , a tylko moje cacy.  :cool:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Bardzo wysublimowane podejście...
> A ludziska chałupy ogacają czym umią.
> Nie umią - to tu wchodzą i....
> Pełen moczopląs od postaw, wiedzy i wykresów.
> 
> 
> Adam M.


Dlaczego zatem nie dać wiary tym np.:
1."Mam położona wełnę między krokwie taka to a taką.Jest już tam 10 lat nic nie mierzyłem.Tak mi powiedziano i tak zrobiłem,ma się dobrze jest mi ciepło mało płace za rachunki i paliwa które stosuje."
2."Mam wpuszczona piankę między krokwie taka to a taką.Jest już tam od 2010 roku czyli 4 lata.Wszystko zmierzyłem ,przeliczyłem podstawiłem pod wykresy ,i co? i czekam na lepsiejsze czasy".Na razie nic mi na ł.... nie leci.Jest dobrze,jest mi ciepło i.................. j/w"
Widzisz tu jakąś różnicę?Ja widzę i to wielką.

pzdr.

----------


## karolek75

> @*karolek75* w kontekscie tego posta


Sami plawcie sie w swoim bagienku podpuszczania. Ja swoja opinie o waszej przepychance i o was juz wyrazilem.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Sami plawcie sie w swoim bagienku podpuszczania. Ja swoja opinie o waszej przepychance i o was juz wyrazilem.


"Trzeba wiedzieć kiedy ze sceny zejść nie pokonanym". :yes:  :eek:

----------


## karolek75

> @*karolek75* doprecyzujmy, tak bardzo uwierzyłeś w bajeczkę *kszhu* że pianka zamienia domek 3 litrowy w pasywny że u siebie planujesz celulozę, co oczywiście według *kszhu* jest automatem  dowodem na to że łyknąłeś jego argumenty i stoisz murem po jego stronie


Mam dylemat czy to nadal bagienko czy proba dyskusji merytorycznej...
Nie, nie uwierzylem. Kto jakie wnioski wyciaga to jego problem. Nie zauwazylem, by kszhu wyciagnal takie wnioski, nie wiem czemy ty wyciagasz takie ( cholera jednak bagienko)

Sadze, ze latwiej na naszym rynku "dostac" produkt w postaci poprawnie wykonanej izolacji z pianki, ekofibru niz z welny.  Kazdy przypadek mozna zrobic dobrze, kazdy spieprzyc.

----------


## mat3006

Co niby wyraziłem? Oburzenie wynikiem podanym przez kszhu? Lecz się, popław, czym prędzej na nogi bo na głowę to już stanowczo za późno. 
Skąd się biorą tacy ludzie? 
Mam propozycję, popław, zgłoś się sam na moderatora, a zobaczysz jak jesteś odbierany i oceniany. Nawet na Olimpie.
Siejesz wszędzie gdzie wleziesz kwasy, pomówienia, przekręcenia. A może Twoje problemy są znacznie głębsze i po prostu potrzebujesz pomocy?

----------


## Redakcja

Ciekawe, dlaczego te same osoby spotykamy tam, gdzie potrzeba interwencji moderatorów...

----------


## bob_budownik

Lepiej zróbcie coś, wątek wartościowy do 25 str, potem 70 bełkotu dwóch maniaków w tym może 3 pytania ale bez odpowiedzi…. słaby refleks Redakcjo

----------


## bob_budownik

> Można zobaczyć jeszcze dziś etap piankowania  Dla tych którzy chcą robić piankę mogę wytłumaczyć lub pokazać jak niektóre firmy robią ludzi w balona - oszczędzając na materiale itp


Ja tego pragnę, napisz coś bez wykresów, bluzgów i pitolenia. Napisz jaknajwiecej  :smile:  Wstaw foty, Napisz wszystko co  wiesz o piance na Twoim dachu

----------


## bob_budownik

> :> Z uwagi na niedotrzymanie terminu przez instalatorów musieliśmy przesunąć termin na 4 stycznia. Nie zamówili na czas rozdzielaczy do podłogówki i mogliśmy włączyć piec gazowy a z uwagi na niedociągnięcia musieliśmy to przesunąć. Na pewno zamelduje jak już będziemy po. Póki co jeszcze się szykujemy.  
> FlashBack - lepiej powiedzcie jak może przez ocieplony dach wełną wiać i co z tym fantem można zrobić. Czy ktoś się zdecyduje na piankę czy na wełnę chętnie dowie się jak takich sytuacji uniknąć. I w razie przewiewów co z tym fantem można zrobić.
> Bo chyba nie tylko według mnie to poważny problem



i jaki jest finał????/ bo juz minęło jakies dwa lata !!!!

----------


## perm

> Ciekawe, dlaczego te same osoby spotykamy tam, gdzie potrzeba interwencji moderatorów...


Ciekawe, że w ogóle je spotykamy. Jakieś wnioski?

----------


## bob_budownik

Szkoda, że nie fotek z budowy od Justyny.

ps. po co aż 70, wystarczyło by 5 stron potem już były bluzgi

----------


## mat3006

> Szkoda, że nie fotek z budowy od Justyny.
> 
> ps. po co aż 70, wystarczyło by 5 stron potem już były bluzgi


http://forum.muratordom.pl/entry.php...a-pur#comments
dobry wybór  :smile:  



> ...łapie się* frajera* na natrysk pianki


szkoda, że autorka została powyżej tak obcesowo nazwana przez ND.

----------


## mat3006

> Ale najlepiej po kolei. To co piszesz było 27-02-2013, a to co pisze mat 13-11-2013.
> Cena jednostkowa wysoka ale o całkowitych kosztach i ekonomii tego rozwiązania nie ma nic więc trudno wyciągać jakiekolwiek wnioski.


Najważniejsze, że to zupełnie inne osoby. Chyba, że się mylę.

----------


## Malinowa8

Witam wszystkich  :smile: 
W moim domu ekipa ocieplająca pianką właśnie skończyła swoją pracę. Gdyby nie awaria sprzętu, uwinęliby się w jeden dzień. Oto efekty:

----------


## מרכבה

No cóż . nie jest to pełnia sukcesu.. ponieważ brak konkretnej izolacji pod krokwiami  :sad: 
mam nadzieję że jeszcze na to pójdzie jedna warstwa izolacji.

----------


## bob_budownik

No mogli juz te krokwie też zakryć, ja bym kazał poprawić.
Jaka to pianka? ile cm? ile buliłeś za m2 ?

masz deskowanie czy folia?

co tymi rurami pomarańczowymi leci? wentylacja? może masz pv  :smile:

----------


## Zdun Darek B

To ocieplenie wcale nie wygląda dobrze , dałbym jeszcze listwy w poprzek i wyrównał do powierzchni .
Swego czasu też myślałem o takim ociepleni poddasza , zwłaszcza że w ścianach mam właśnie piankę poliuretanową , wybór padł jednak na wełnę .

----------


## מרכבה

Nijak się to ma do izolacji z jakiegokolwiek materiału, jest po prostu wykonana niezgodnie ze sztuką.
Czemu tak ? ponieważ za bardzo poszło się w marketing i karczemne kłamanie co do parametrów pianki, niż skupienie się nad 
poprawnej wykonanej izolacji. Ta na pewno taką nie jest. Bez foli paroizolacyjnej, w dodatku .. gdzie pianka nie ma parametrów = EPS'owi pod tym względem. Krokwie mają 4x większą przewodność cieplną.

----------


## bob_budownik

> wybór padł jednak na wełnę .


Bo ?

----------


## BCS

> ,,,,. Oto efekty:......,,


Stopki krokwi jak najbardziej powinny być TEŻ docieplone,  a i okna dachowe mogły być już obrobione G-K- teraz trzeba wycinać pianę do montażu w.w

----------


## vega1

Malinowa8 niestety nie wygląda to najlepiej. Teraz pasowałoby jeszcze coś tam prysnąć. Dlaczego nie wykonali tego dokładniej? Dlaczego dolne części krokwi są nieosłonięte? 
Pytanie, czy tak niską mają wiedzę, czy są po prostu niechlujni...

----------


## מרכבה

> Pytanie, czy tak niską mają wiedzę, czy są po prostu niechlujni...


 niska wiedza i wiara w cuda... że obecność pianki między krokwiami 
spowoduje polepszenie właściwości krokwi .. czysty dowód na szamanizm budowlany.

----------


## vega1

to już nawet nie szamanizm a szatanizm  :Mad: 
Tak czy inaczej - jest nie za ciekawie to wykonane.

----------


## bob_budownik

Widać, że nawet tak prostą czynność można spartolić ale naprawa nie bedzie trudna

----------


## mat3006

> Nijak się to ma do izolacji z jakiegokolwiek materiału, jest po prostu wykonana niezgodnie ze sztuką.
> ....Bez foli paroizolacyjnej, w dodatku .. Krokwie mają 4x większą przewodność cieplną.


Merkawa: nie schodź do poziomu popława, plizzz
 Skąd wiesz, że nie będzie paroizolacji? Przecież profili jeszcze nie ma zamontowanych.
Co do krokwi to zgoda.
Jeżeli chudzi o okna to nie jest konieczna zabudowa płytą. Nie będę zdradzał tajemnic kuchni...

----------


## karolek75

Nie chcesz zdradzac tajemnic kuchni.... Czyli co robisz na forum ?

----------


## מרכבה

> Merkawa: nie schodź do poziomu popława, plizzz
> Skąd wiesz, że nie będzie paroizolacji?


 Masz rację, za raptownie się pośpieszyłem... z ferowaniem wyroków.

----------


## mat3006

> Nie chcesz zdradzac tajemnic kuchni.... Czyli co robisz na forum ?


Rejon okien połaciowych można zrobić dobrze i bez zabudowy ale to sprawa wykonawcy żeby wiedział jak. Nie będę szkolił konkurencji.

----------


## karolek75

> Rejon okien połaciowych można zrobić dobrze i bez zabudowy ale to sprawa wykonawcy żeby wiedział jak. Nie będę szkolił konkurencji.


Wnosze z tego, ze na forum prowadzisz biznes, reklamujesz pianke , a nie dzielisz sie doswiadczeniami i udzielasz dobrych porad ?

----------


## bob_budownik

Wczoraj se kombinowałem cały dzień w głowie jak tu ożenić pianke z wełną, żeby nie było kontra tylko cuzamen  :smile: 

Ciekawe jak wykonać, przygotować wcześniej taki panel z wełny mineralnej na szerokość trochę mniejszą jaką mamy miedzy krokwiami, ale wełna ta byłaby zamknieta w powłoce z pianki. Powiedzmy jesli miedzy krokwiami mamy 1m to przygowujemy taki panel na 80cm i to zamontować na pianke montażową tak żeby tylko złapało i potem na to trysnąć pianke - wyszło by pewnie taniej niz tylko pianka i lepiej niz tylko wełna.

Tylko jak to przygotować?

Myślałem o jakimś pojemniku do ktorego wklada sie kawał wełny na jakis dystansach i z kazdej strony aplikuje sie pianke przez jakies otwory i wyszły by wtedy jakies takie panele.

Jak bym miał maszyne do piankowania to bym poeksperymentował.

A może nie trzeba żadnej maszyny, może by się jakiś jaśkowy sposób znalazł.

Jasiek71 czytasz to?
Rydwan dasz rade to policzyć od strony skuteczności termoizolacji?

Może zrobimy fabrykę paneli na zamówienie? Bo widzę niszę a nisze są cudne  :smile:

----------


## מרכבה

Wełnę w płytach, na wcisk, plus wiatroizolacja, pod paroizolacja, wełna w dwóch warstwach, wełna 30 i więcej kg/m3 ..

----------


## mat3006

> Wnosze z tego, ze na forum prowadzisz biznes, reklamujesz pianke , a nie dzielisz sie doswiadczeniami i udzielasz dobrych porad ?


Nie mam wpływu na to co wnosisz. Jeżeli na podstawie tego, ze nie będę opisywał dokładnie co i jak się robi, bo dochodziłem do tego latami, przy dużym nakładzie środków, to Twoje stanowisko. Ja tylko w odpowiedzi na wpis arturo napisałem, ze jest możliwe dobre wykonanie bez zabudowy płytami. Jest tak wiele przypadków, że decyzję o określonym sposobie wykonania trzeba podejmować na miejscu. To są kwestie techniczne. Spodziewasz się, że będę szczegółowo rozpisywał się jak i w którym przypadku? To jest kwestia poziomu wykonawstwa. Jeżeli ktoś będzie miał konkretne pytanie to odpowiem w miarę możliwości ale raczej na PW. Nie jest moim celem dyskredytowanie sposobu pracy innych firm.
Są plusy dodatnie, są i ujemne wolnego rynku. Na postawie obserwacji w którą stronę dryfuje poziom i bezpieczeństwo realizacji natrysków coraz więcej producentów systemów wprowadza autoryzacje dla wykonawców. Mam nadzieję, ze będą rzeczywiste, oparte na wiedzy i standardzie kwalifikacji i sprzętu. Wcześniej zwracałem uwagę na potrzebę okazania i sporządzenia przez wykonawcę określonych dokumentów. Jeżeli ich nie ma to już samo to powinno dać do myślenia. Jakich dokumentów? Pisałem wcześniej ale zawsze mogę odpowiedzieć. Na PW bo nie chcę pompować już tego rozdętego paplaniną wątku.

----------


## BCS

> Rejon okien połaciowych można zrobić dobrze i bez zabudowy ale to sprawa wykonawcy żeby wiedział jak. Nie będę szkolił konkurencji.


Można zrobić dobrze-tego nie neguję, ale czy lepiej- jak g-k jest założone koło okien, każdy milimetr newralgicznego miejsca  wykorzystany jest na ocieplenie, piana wszędzie dojdzie, można w 100% wykorzystać jej zalety-rozprężność.

----------


## mat3006

> Można zrobić dobrze-tego nie neguję, ale czy lepiej- jak g-k jest założone koło okien, każdy milimetr newralgicznego miejsca  wykorzystany jest na ocieplenie, piana wszędzie dojdzie, można w 100% wykorzystać jej zalety-rozprężność.


Artur: w tym problem, że jeżeli zostały zastosowane zbyt szerokie, w stosunku do "światła" między krokwiami, okna połaciowe, lub jest mocno dosunięte do jedne strony, to szczelina między "lewą" stroną płyty a krokwią czasem jest poniżej 2 cm. Istnieje znaczne prawdopodobieństwo, że nie uzyska się 100% szczelności, zwłaszcza w newralgicznym miejscu, przy ramie okna. Jeżeli zostanie zastosowany "siłowy" natrysk to można zdeformować płyty i cała robota od nowa. Dużo pisania. Dochodzi kwestia wykonania, co do którego zawsze namawiam, szpaleciku dolnego i górnego. Odrębną sprawą jest to, że często dolna krawędź okna wypada w licu ścianki kolankowej. Jak wtedy wykonać kiedy nie ma tzw. dojścia z powodu płyty a jest wykonana paroizolacja? Dość już napisałem.

----------


## karolek75

> Dość już napisałem.


No wlasnie nie dosc. Bo jak na razie to jestes bardzej sprzedawca i namawiaczem na pianke. Postrzeganie twojej osoby na tym forum byloby zupelnie inne gdybys nie zatajal swojej kuchni. Myslisz, ze ubyloby ci klientow ? Wg mnie raczej odwrotnie. A ze przy okazji doksztalcilbys troche konkurencji ? To zle dla branzy piankowej? Masz iles tam postow o tym jak to zle ktos natrysnal pianke. I zamiast 20 nastepnych potencjalnych klientow z ktorych 5 trafiloby do ciebie, jest 19 zniecheconych i jeden uderzajacy do superspeca mat3006.

----------


## mat3006

> Masz iles tam postow o tym jak to zle ktos natrysnal pianke...


Mogę prosić o przykład? Poza ostatnim gdzie przyznałem, że pozostawienie części krokwi jest błędem, choć nie do końca wiem jakie były założenia.
Co do reszty to napisałem, że będę pomocny przez PW. Nie mam misji uczenia innych (konkurentów) jak wykonywać prawidłowo ich robotę, tym bardziej, że zostawiam sobie miejsce na możliwość "nie posiadania" racji. Robimy tak jak wypraktykowaliśmy i za co biorę odpowiedzialność. Naczelną moją zasadą jest zachowanie możliwości kontroli jakości i SZCZELNOŚCI wykonania a nie kierowanie się założeniem, że jest.

----------


## karolek75

> Mogę prosić o przykład? Poza ostatnim ...


Napisalem postow, nie przykladow.




> Co do reszty to napisałem, że będę pomocny przez PW. Nie mam misji uczenia innych (konkurentów) jak wykonywać prawidłowo ich robotę, tym bardziej, że zostawiam sobie miejsce na możliwość "nie posiadania" racji. Robimy tak jak wypraktykowaliśmy i za co biorę odpowiedzialność. Naczelną moją zasadą jest zachowanie możliwości kontroli jakości i SZCZELNOŚCI wykonania a nie kierowanie się założeniem, że jest.


Dobra i  ta deklaracja o sluzeniu pomoca na PW. Co nie zmienia mojej opinii na temat tego jak funkcjonujesz na forum.

----------


## Tomaszs131

Jesli sie nie myle to mat kilkanascie miesiecy temu w jednym ze swoich postow okreslil w jaki sposob obrabia okna polaciowe przed natryskiem.

----------


## מרכבה

Zostawił bym takie miejsca na inny materiał izolacyjny, o ile robienie okna w dachu ma sens ?...
Matowi się nie dziwie, wypracował pewne dobre swoje rozwiązania... i nie bardzo chce karmić konkurencję.

----------


## karolek75

Zatem PP wypadaloby kupic.

----------


## mat3006

> Zatem PP wypadaloby kupic.


Dlatego, że nie publikuję tu instrukcji od A do Z jak należy wykonywać natrysk? Na bazie własnych, doświadczeń, czasem kosztownych... Zawsze staram się być pomocny gdy padnie pytanie od osoby która rozważa wykonanie natrysku. Nie ma dla mnie znaczenia jaką firmę wybierze.
No to może to samo pytanie zadaj wszystkim którzy dzielą się na forum radami a zajmują się wykonawstwem na bazie wełny czy celulozy. Pytanie byłoby zasadne gdybym był pracownikiem firmy która produkuje system izolacyjny, tak jak ma to miejsce w przypadku Rockwool'a czy Isover'a.

----------


## bob_budownik

chyba oboje macie troche racji i mat i karolek, tylko wg mnie forum jest po to by sie dowiedziec czegos czego sie nie wie lub poznac jakies inne opinie

skoro mat jest taki dobry w tym co robi to co on robi na FM, tak slabo jest w branży? że trzeba łechtać swoja obecnością i to bez odpowiedniego profilu

mat nie wiem jak drogie jest zalozenie PP ale napewno byś zyskał na wiarygodności bo poki co to taki zwykly czytacz co sie specjalnie nie zagłebia to nie wie kim jesteś, szara strefa? na fuche? po godzinach? czy profesjonalna firma - wez se poczytaj np to http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...entowa/page489  tam chłopaki robia furore bo są specjalistami i wspolpracują, rozmawiaja ze sobą, wzajemnie sie wspierają a nawet czasem kłucą

----------


## mic81

Jestem w przededniu pianowania stropu z dolnego pasa wiązarów. Na płytę GK dałem zwykłą folię budowlaną aby piana się do płyt nie czepiła. Na coś konkretnie powinienem zwrócić uwagę ?

----------


## bob_budownik

> Jestem w przededniu pianowania


Kurczę ja Ci nie pomogę sam jestem zielony ale ciekaw jestem jak diabli jak to wyjdzie, jak możesz to prosze porób jakieś foty przed, po w trakcie.
Ale z tego co rozumiem izolujesz strop od góry, jak mogę coś poradzić to chyba tylko to żebyś szybko przeleciał dziennik piczmana, żeby ci sie to nie zarwało bo jemu sufit runął- ma tam foty. Sprawdź dobrze czy cie te wszystkie wihajstry kupy trzymały od KG. On wełne pozbierał i zrobił od nowa - z pianka nie wiem czy to sie uda.
Życzę powodzenia!!!

----------


## mic81

> Kurczę ja Ci nie pomogę sam jestem zielony ale ciekaw jestem jak diabli jak to wyjdzie, jak możesz to prosze porób jakieś foty przed, po w trakcie.
> Ale z tego co rozumiem izolujesz strop od góry, jak mogę coś poradzić to chyba tylko to żebyś szybko przeleciał dziennik piczmana, żeby ci sie to nie zarwało bo jemu sufit runął- ma tam foty. Sprawdź dobrze czy cie te wszystkie wihajstry kupy trzymały od KG. On wełne pozbierał i zrobił od nowa - z pianka nie wiem czy to sie uda.
> Życzę powodzenia!!!


Dlatego między innymi zmieniłem izolacje z celulozy na piankę pur  :big grin:  - produkcji Polskiej

----------


## mic81

> pcc?


Polychem systems z Poznania - jeśli pytasz o producenta pianki

----------


## Tomaszs131

> Jestem w przededniu pianowania stropu z dolnego pasa wiązarów. Na płytę GK dałem zwykłą folię budowlaną aby piana się do płyt nie czepiła. Na coś konkretnie powinienem zwrócić uwagę ?


Napewno musisz zadbac o odpowiednio niskie przyciecie scian szczytowych i dzialowych( 5 cm ponizej krokwi )  tak by piana w polaczeniu z izoacja scian zew. tworzyla ciaglosc (*WAZNE*). Za murlata  w kierunku foili na dachu jest przestrzen, ktora radzilbym dokladnie przelustrowac i usunac jakiekolwiek  pozostaosci po tynkach w ksztacie kamyczkow itp. Zwroc uwage na folie izolacyjna pod murlata w naroznikach pomieszczen, czasami moze byc wywinieta do gory i przeszkodzic w dokadnym natrysku w tym newralgicznym punkcie. Oczywiscie musisz przypilnowac ekipe lub sam dokladnie zabezpieczyc folia okna, balkony. 
Jesli masz okna polaciowe to wygodniej jest wykonac ruszt przed pianowaniem, nie zapomnij o grzybkach do konstrukcji GK. 
Po pianowaniu przejdz dokladnie z fachowcem i wskaz mu punkty, ktore nie sa dokladnie opianowane- krokwie, murlata, sciany szczytowe itd, 
To chyba na tyle, jesli cos sobie jeszcze przypomne to napisze.

----------


## mic81

Dzięki Tomaszs, u mnie to wszystko jest trochę inaczej  :smile:  Dom wykonany z kształtek Izodomu - cały wieniec (pomijając miejsca na których oparte są wiązary ( nie mam murłaty) zaizolowałem 25cm styropianu (a ile poszło na to piany huhu) Natrysk będzie bezpośrednio na płyty GK  aż do całkowitego zakrycia wewnętrznej części wieńca - ciągłość izolacji zew, z wewnętrzną ( przypominam ze to klocki styro ). W sumie to cały dom jest (będzie ) zaizolowany (nawet od spodu - płyta 20 cm styroduru i uwaga !! w podłodze 27 cm styropianu ) Grubość warstwy między płytami GK a końcem wieńca 22 cm i takie będzie minimum natrysku . Jako że to strop a nie skos więc brak tu okien balkonów tudzież innych przeszkód w uzyskaniu ciągłości izolacji - taki jest plan  :smile:

----------


## mat3006

> Jestem w przededniu pianowania stropu z dolnego pasa wiązarów. Na płytę GK dałem zwykłą folię budowlaną aby piana się do płyt nie czepiła. Na coś konkretnie powinienem zwrócić uwagę ?


Pas dolny wiązara podwójny czy pojedynczy (na płytkach)? Jeżeli podwójny to bardzo ważne jest dokładne wypełnienie wewnątrz. Pierwszy "strzał" pod wiązary (wzdłuż). Nie wiem jaka będzie temperatura ale z tego co wiem to Polychem wymaga temp. podłoża min. 5 C.
Polychem opublikował już nową deklarację właściwości użytkowych? Na stronie nie ma.
Co do folii to może trzeba było, po prostu wykonać paroizolację (aktywną)?

----------


## mic81

> Pas dolny wiązara podwójny czy pojedynczy (na płytkach)? Jeżeli podwójny to bardzo ważne jest dokładne wypełnienie wewnątrz. Pierwszy "strzał" pod wiązary (wzdłuż). Nie wiem jaka będzie temperatura ale z tego co wiem to Polychem wymaga temp. podłoża min. 5 C.


Pojedynczy na płytkach - temp w domu 14 stopni ale moge i podbić do 16 lub więcej jak będzie trzeba

----------


## mat3006

> Pojedynczy na płytkach - temp w domu 14 stopni ale moge i podbić do 16 lub więcej jak będzie trzeba


Wystarczy ale to raczej zalecić powinien konkretny wykonawca realizacji. Odradzam stosowanie nagrzewnic na propan-butan!

----------


## mic81

> Wystarczy ale to raczej zalecić powinien konkretny wykonawca realizacji. Odradzam stosowanie nagrzewnic na propan-butan!


nie nie - źle mnie zrozumiałeś - mam ogrzewanie żadnych propanów

----------


## FlashBack

> Witam wszystkich 
> W moim domu ekipa ocieplająca pianką właśnie skończyła swoją pracę. Gdyby nie awaria sprzętu, uwinęliby się w jeden dzień. Oto efekty:
> Załącznik 295073Załącznik 295074Załącznik 295075Załącznik 295076Załącznik 295077


Profeska dawaj namiar na wykonawcę

----------


## Kocur34

Witam wszystkich. Zdecydowałem się wreszcie naświetlić swój problem, bo ręce mi opadają. Napaliłem się na ocieplenie pianką całego poddasza i tak też zrobiłem. Patrząc na to co zaczyna się dziać teraz nie wiem czy nie powinienem tego żałować? Po krótce. Dach dwuspadowy wschód-zachód. Natrysk pianki zrobiony o grubości min 20 cm. Piana położona włącznie ze strychem. Kolejność robót: Membrana na duża zakładkę, piana, folia paroizolacyjna i r-gips. Malowane farbami duluks. Teraz zdjęcia porównawcze jednego z miejsc które spędza mi sen z powiek.. Takich miejsc jest kilka na całym poddaszu. W niektórych wilgoć pokazuje mi gdzie się znajdują wkręty mocujące płyty r-gips do stelaża. Dzisiaj był gość z kamerką termowizyjną i faktycznie w tych miejscach są znaczne spadki temperatury. Czy to oznacza:
1. Źle położona piana? (na zdjęciu nie widać dziury którą zimne powietrze by się przedostawało od strony murłaty).
2. Nie ocieplona murłata z zewnątrz od strony podbitki?
Doradźcie co zrobić? Przeczekać bo to pierwsza zima i później docieplić? Bo widmo rozbierania poddasza wpędzi mnie chyba do grobu.

----------


## bob_budownik

Jesteś pewny czy ta wilgoć sie osadza czy przesącza z zewnatrz?
Masz tam jakąś wentylacje?
Jesteś krotko po wybudowaniu?
Moze masz tam sporo wilgoci i jest nie wentylowane...

----------


## Kocur34

Na 100% się nie przesącza, jeśli nie wieje wiatr i nie ma niskich temperatur nic się nie dzieje. Przeżyłem już kilka ulew i nic nie było.Wentyluję wywietrznikami okiennymi (fabrycznie zamontowane w oknach) oraz przez rozszczelnianie okien. Temperatura na poddaszu 22 - 23.5 stopnia. w zależności z której strony wieje wiatr to się z tej pokazują takie rzeczy. Mieszkam 4 miesiące. Wilgotność w zależności od tego co za oknem 53 - 67%.

----------


## bob_budownik

Miedzy pianka a gk masz jakas folie?
Opisz swoj dach od zewnatrz.
Chyba te okienka to zaslaba wentylacja a temp na poddaszu dosc wysoka- zamieszkale poddasze?
Cos Ci generuje sporo wilgoci, ktorej nie daje rady odprowadzic ta wentylacja. Adam_mk o tym pisal, chyba musisz miec went nawiewno wywiewną

----------


## Tomaszs131

Kocur 34 jak to jest pianka otwarto czy zamknieto komorkowa?
Czy ekipa natrysnela pianke na murlate?

----------


## מרכבה

to wygląda tak że teraz trza pif paf do łapy i uzupełniać ubytki w pianie .. ktoś robił tak lewację z EPS'a ..
nie wiem czy ciężkie jest załapanie iż pianka OT = marketowy biały EPS .. lambda 0,04 W/m2K...
teraz proszę zobaczyć na te zdjęcia .. nie widzę tu rewelacji .. a na pewno to szczelne nie jest ...
parę otworów się pojawiło, krokwie nie nie zakryte .. ot takie ło coś ..

----------


## herakles

morał z tego taki, aby pianki przez pierwszy rok nie zabudowywać! Podejdź z drabiiną może od zewnątrz widać co i jak i się da załatać...

----------


## adam_mk

Dziura w karton-gipsie i mały obrzęd gromniczny powiedzą co się dzieje.

Adam M.

----------


## mat3006

Witam,
Załączone zdjęcie zacieku to dolny szpalet okna połaciowego? Jaka pianka (producent)? To, że objawy nie występują bezpośrednio podczas opadów to wcale nie znaczy, że nie są to objawy "z opóźnonym zapłonem" przecieków np. wadliwie wykonanego osadzenia okien dachowych. W jakich jeszcze miejscach to występuje? Kiedy były prowadzone prace mokre: tynki, wylewki? Czy jest określony i ile wynosi poziom wilgotności we wnętrzu? Jaki rodzaj paroizolacji? Ze zdjęcia po natrysku wynika, że zabudowa okien połaciowych została wykonana przed aplikacją. Czy paroizolacja została tam prawidłowo wykonana? Bo dolny szpalet raczej sugeruje, że tam nie została zastosowana. Chyba, że płyty były demontowane po natrysku. Piszesz o podbitce. Czy należy rozumieć, że ocieplenie elewacyjne nie zostało doprowadzone w taki sposób, że styropian zamknął przestrzenie międzykrokwiowe a pianka nie została wtryśnięta za murłatę i połączyła się ze styropianem?
Dlaczego krokwie nie pokryte? Świadomie?
Jest wiele możliwych przyczyn tego stanu. Mogą również występować równocześnie. Trudno postawić diagnozę nie wiedząc jak były wykonane szczegóły. Bo diabeł tkwi w szczegółach. Z pierwszego wrażenia to podobnie jak przedmówcy podejrzewam dużą produkcję pary wodnej, słabą wentylację i w efekcie kondensację na zwykłej paroizolacji. Możliwe, ze niektóre z zacieków mają inną przyczynę (przecieki na membranie przy oknie dachowym w połączeniu z nieszczelną paroizolacją)

----------


## FlashBack

> Witam wszystkich. Zdecydowałem się wreszcie naświetlić swój problem, bo ręce mi opadają. Napaliłem się na ocieplenie pianką całego poddasza i tak też zrobiłem. Patrząc na to co zaczyna się dziać teraz nie wiem czy nie powinienem tego żałować? Po krótce. Dach dwuspadowy wschód-zachód. Natrysk pianki zrobiony o grubości min 20 cm. Piana położona włącznie ze strychem. Kolejność robót: Membrana na duża zakładkę, piana, folia paroizolacyjna i r-gips. Malowane farbami duluks. Teraz zdjęcia porównawcze jednego z miejsc które spędza mi sen z powiek.. Takich miejsc jest kilka na całym poddaszu. W niektórych wilgoć pokazuje mi gdzie się znajdują wkręty mocujące płyty r-gips do stelaża. Dzisiaj był gość z kamerką termowizyjną i faktycznie w tych miejscach są znaczne spadki temperatury. Czy to oznacza:
> 1. Źle położona piana? (na zdjęciu nie widać dziury którą zimne powietrze by się przedostawało od strony murłaty).
> 2. Nie ocieplona murłata z zewnątrz od strony podbitki?
> Doradźcie co zrobić? Przeczekać bo to pierwsza zima i później docieplić? Bo widmo rozbierania poddasza wpędzi mnie chyba do grobu.


Błędnie pozostawiona pustka pomiędzy plytami a pianka falszuje pomiar termowizyjny. Trzeba jednocześnie z pomiarem termowizyjnym wykonać test szczelności. Masz okazję na własnej skórze przekonać się, że nie produkt do wykonania izolacji jest istotny co wiedza i umiejętności wykonawcy. 
Nie jesteś odosobniony właścicielem pianki w dachu budynku o konstrukcji masywnej u innych twój problem jest jedynie przesunięty w czasie.
Robota wygląda jak by Właściciel agregatu za pewne by wyrobić na ratę zatrudniał zuli spod budki z piwem. Jedyna zadowolona strona to  sprzedawca pianki, zrobil obrót.

----------


## mat3006

> Błędnie pozostawiona pustka pomiędzy plytami a pianka falszuje pomiar termowizyjny. Trzeba jednocześnie z pomiarem termowizyjnym wykonać test szczelności. Masz okazję na własnej skórze przekonać się, że nie produkt do wykonania izolacji jest istotny co wiedza i umiejętności wykonawcy. 
> Nie jesteś odosobniony właścicielem pianki w dachu budynku o konstrukcji masywnej u innych twój problem jest jedynie przesunięty w czasie.
> Robota wygląda jak by Właściciel agregatu za pewne by wyrobić na ratę zatrudniał zuli spod budki z piwem. Jedyna zadowolona strona to  sprzedawca pianki, zrobil obrót.


Wnioskowanie zdecydowanie przedwczesne i niemożliwe (jak dla mnie) na podstawie zdjęcia. Jest kilka istotnych kwestii do wyjaśnienia przed stawianiem diagnozy. Za szczelność paroizolacji, której jakość, techniczna i materiałowa, jest bardzo ważna przy słabej wentylacji, bierze ten który ją wykonywał. Jeżeli we wnętrzu jest mnóstwo pary pary wodnej która nie jest usuwana przez wentylację to nie ma znaczenia co jest ponad paroizolacją. Pustka pomiędzy g/k a pianką nie jest błędem. 
Strzelać ślepakami jest bardzo łatwo. Skąd wnioski o nieszczelnościach? Ze zdjęcia? Na zdjęciu widać gęsto zarusztowaną połać. Zawsze umawiamy się aby profili było jak najmniej, tylko tyle ile jest niezbędne dla wyprowadzenia obrysu okien połaciowych i na przełamaniach płaszczyzn. Biegnące co 40 cm CD-ki bardzo utrudniają płynne prowadzenie natrysku i mogą skutkować powstaniem nieciągłości lub niejednorodności.
Choć krokwie są niedokładnie, lub w ogóle, pokryte (nie wiem jakie były założenia) to poza kilkoma zastanawiającymi punktami, pianka, optycznie, jest położona dość równo.

----------


## FlashBack

> Wnioskowanie zdecydowanie przedwczesne i niemożliwe (jak dla mnie) na podstawie zdjęcia. Jest kilka istotnych kwestii do wyjaśnienia przed stawianiem diagnozy. Za szczelność paroizolacji, której jakość, techniczna i materiałowa, jest bardzo ważna przy słabej wentylacji, bierze ten który ją wykonywał. Jeżeli we wnętrzu jest mnóstwo pary pary wodnej która nie jest usuwana przez wentylację to nie ma znaczenia co jest ponad paroizolacją. Pustka pomiędzy g/k a pianką nie jest błędem. 
> Strzelać ślepakami jest bardzo łatwo. Skąd wnioski o nieszczelnościach? Ze zdjęcia? Na zdjęciu widać gęsto zarusztowaną połać. Zawsze umawiamy się aby profili było jak najmniej, tylko tyle ile jest niezbędne dla wyprowadzenia obrysu okien połaciowych i na przełamaniach płaszczyzn. Biegnące co 40 cm CD-ki bardzo utrudniają płynne prowadzenie natrysku i mogą skutkować powstaniem nieciągłości lub niejednorodności.
> Choć krokwie są niedokładnie, lub w ogóle, pokryte (nie wiem jakie były założenia) to poza kilkoma zastanawiającymi punktami, pianka, optycznie, jest położona dość równo.


Podobnie strzelasz do wełny. Udając, że nic się nie stało, że patologia i oszuści to tylko w wełnie.
Tu widać, że osoba wykonująca robote zrobiła to z chęci zysku.

----------


## mat3006

> Podobnie strzelasz do wełny. Udając, że nic się nie stało, że patologia i oszuści to tylko w wełnie.
> Tu widać, że osoba wykonująca robote zrobiła to z chęci zysku.


Jak on tak może!? Z chęci zysku, w odróżnieniu od reszty która, zapewne, pracuje dla idei!
 Paradne  :big grin:  
 Co to za insynuacje, że coś udaję itd.? *To nie moja robota* i po prostu próbuję pomóc znajdując przyczynę, która pomoże w usunięciu problemu. W odróżnieniu od Ciebie nie zwalam definitywnie na wykonawcę natrysku, na podstawie jednego zdjęcia. Czyżbyś nazwał tego wykonawcę oszustem nie znając całokształtu? To są zwyczaje forumowe? Żenada!

Mam pytanie do kocura. Czy jest możliwe, że izolacja ściany kolankowej, w rejonie murłaty, została tak zrobiona, ze istnieje możliwość penetracji powietrza od strony nawietrznej pod murłatą i dalej pomiędzy pianką a g/k? Czy zacieki na płytach pojawiają się w dolnej części skosów, w pobliżu ścianki kolankowej?
Tak by, na logikę, sklejała się zbieżność czasu występowania i strona z kierunkiem zimnego wiatru. Od góry murłaty raczej powinno być szczelnie, więc możliwe, że zimne powietrze wtłoczone pod murłatą, powoduje silną kondensację na wyziębionej paroizolacji.
To dalej zgadywanki bo kocur milczy...

----------


## Tomaszs131

Cos dziwnie cicho, kocur sie nie odzywa, hm ciekawe...

----------


## Kocur34

Witam ponownie. Przeczytałem wasze posty i widzę że musze dodatkowe informacje wam podrzucić. Otóż piana może nie jest idealnie równa ale na strychu mam jakieś 100 m2 piany bez r-gipsów i jak koledzy pisali gromnica pokazała że mimo to nie jest idealnie równa nie ma bezpośrednio przedmuchów powietrza. Folia paroizolacyjna jest położona pomiędzy pianą a r-gipasmi. Producent pianki to Syntesia International i pianka jest otwarto komórkowa. Jedna sprawa to jak napisał kolega Tomaszs131 i mat3006 ja doszukuję się cały czas problemu przy murłacie. Otóż jeśli tylko zdjęcia będą dla was czytelne to zobaczcie sami. Piana nie była kładziona bezpośrednio do murłaty tylko wstawiałem tam płyty tak żeby piana nie ściekała po ścianie na zewnątrz budynku. Ściana 36,5 cm ytong energ. mur łata położona na środku bloczka, od strony mieszkalnej styropian i  tynk gipsowy.  Myślę że tam nie ma jednak szczelności a warstwa izolacji piany ma tam kilka centymetrów a nie minimum 20 jak to jest na całym dachu. 
Teraz mam pytanie, czy mogę tam gdzie ewentualnie są jakieś przedmuchy wstrzyknąć piankę żeby je zaślepić? (co wtedy z folia?) Czy ewentualnie docieplić wełną mineralną murłaty od strony podbitki? bo to może zablokuje podwiewanie powietrza.
A teraz jeszcze kilka fotek to się pojawiło rano i wieczorem już nie było - zmienił się wiatr ze wschodniego na zachodni skos wschodni.
Dzisiaj wiatr się zmienił na północno zachodni i nie ma śladów poza tym przy oknie który się zmniejsza.

----------


## bob_budownik

Przy tym oknie to wydłubałeś tą piankę? Bo wygląda jakby tam jej nigdy nie było, albo się wcale nie przylepiła.
Jak przy murłacie masz tak samo "popiankowane" to wg mnie jest to zrobione cioolato, gdzieś te zimno przebija bardziej i osadza się wilgoć na KG od strony dachu  w rożnych miejscach w zależności z której strony wieje i jak mocno. Chyba bracie będziesz musiał te gipsy zdjąć albo wycinać dziury żeby to poprawić, nie starczy chyba tylko tam popsikać, tam będzie potrzebna ta maszyna.

Dzwoniłeś do wykonawcy? Coś gadał?

Ten dach miałeś suchy jak piankowali?
Ile minęło czasu od wylewek/tynku do piankowania?

----------


## Kocur34

Niczego nie dłubałem i nie czyściłem z piany. Tynki gipsowe wykonane były pod koniec kwietnia a zdjęcia piany mam z początku czerwca więc musiał minąć przynajmniej miesiąc. Z tego co pamiętam nie chcieli kłaść piany przy pierwszym podejściu bo była zbyt duża wilgotność powietrza wewnątrz i na zewnątrz. Przy kolejnym już było ok i piana poszła. Na razie nie dzwonię do wykonawcy bo muszę mieć argumenty i chociaż poszlaki że to od piany. Dach robiła jedna ekipa, piane druga a gipsy trzecia więc jeśli tylko jedną będę napastował bez argumentów to będą zrzucać odpowiedzialność na inna a to zamknięte koło. Może chociaż znajdzie się ktoś kto ma namiar na biegłego, eksperta w świętokrzyskim żeby mi taką ekspertyzę wykonał?

----------


## bob_budownik

Zobaczysz jeszcze co napiszą inni ale żeby zrobić ekspertyze to gipsy chyba trzabedzie zdjąć.

----------


## Jan P.

Trzeba zrobić odkrywkę od strony dachu i zobaczyć jak zachowuje się ta szmata, przepraszam membrana. Jan

----------


## mat3006

> Niczego nie dłubałem i nie czyściłem z piany. Tynki gipsowe wykonane były pod koniec kwietnia a zdjęcia piany mam z początku czerwca więc musiał minąć przynajmniej miesiąc. Z tego co pamiętam nie chcieli kłaść piany przy pierwszym podejściu bo była zbyt duża wilgotność powietrza wewnątrz i na zewnątrz. Przy kolejnym już było ok i piana poszła. Na razie nie dzwonię do wykonawcy bo muszę mieć argumenty i chociaż poszlaki że to od piany. Dach robiła jedna ekipa, piane druga a gipsy trzecia więc jeśli tylko jedną będę napastował bez argumentów to będą zrzucać odpowiedzialność na inna a to zamknięte koło. Może chociaż znajdzie się ktoś kto ma namiar na biegłego, eksperta w świętokrzyskim żeby mi taką ekspertyzę wykonał?


Witam,
Należy rozumieć, że ściana zewnętrzna jest jednowarstwowa? To by wiele wyjaśniało. W najczęściej spotykanym układzie, ewentualne przedmuchy pod murłatą raczej nie mają wpływu, bo ściana do przecięcia z linią połaci jest doszczelniona ETICS'em. Należy tylko dokładnie "wlać" piankę za murłatę żeby było szczelne połączenie izolacji. Raczej rzadko występuje możliwość "oblania" pianką od wewnątrz, ze względu na brak miejsca.
Coraz bardziej jestem przekonany, że winne są nieszczelności pod murłatą. Kolejność i powiązanie zdarzeń oraz rozwiązanie techniczne sugeruje taki wniosek. Czy dom jest wystawiony na silną ekspozycję wiatrową zgodnie z przysłowiem o kieleckim?  :big grin:  Jeżeli tak to sugeruję przygotować się i przeprowadzić badanie gromniczne podczas występowania zjawiska. Wytypować miejsce gdzie najczęściej pojawiają się "duchy", ostrożnie wyciąć fragment g/k i rozciąć paroizolację kiedy wystąpi problem. Jeżeli dysponujesz pirometrem to nawet nie trzeba będzie rozcinać. Wystarczy zmierzyć temp. przed i w trakcie wichury. Duży skok temperatury pokaże czy podejrzenia są na rzeczy.  
Jeżeli tak to wydaje mi się, że mniej kłopotliwym, zwłaszcza dla domowników, rozwiązaniem, będzie demontaż podbitki z zewnątrz i doszczelnienie styku murłaty ze ścianką kolankową, nawet pianką montażową, rozważyłbym dodatkowe naklejenie pasa dociętych do krokwi, dochodzących do membrany, płyt styropianowych. Przy niewystarczająco ocieplonej od zewnątrz murłacie mogą wystąpić zjawiska właściwe dla mostków. Rozsądna grubość to 7-10 cm.
Co do pianki to nie mogę nic powiedzieć bo otwartokomórkowa Syntesia jest tak rzadko spotykana, że nawet nie miałem w ręku jej papierów. Nie mam zdania.

----------


## Kocur34

To teraz jeszcze ciągnąć ten niefortunny problem proszę o ewentualną informację. Dotarłem do zdjęcia i folia paroizolacyjna była kładziona na ruszt i na nią kładzione dwie płyty gipskartonowe. Czy w sytuacji (mam w miarę dokładną dokumentacje fotograficzną) jeśli bym spróbował w miejscach gdzie pokazują się zawilgocenia wstrzyknąć piankę niskoprężną to czy to w znaczący sposób zmieni właściwości paroizolacyjne? Bo pianka połączy warstwę poprzedniej piany z folią Znalazłem pianę którą można używać na wilgotnych powierzchniach i w temperaturach od -5. Z badania kamerą termowizyjną w tych miejscach temperatura płyt to 6,5 stopni. Czy nie powstaną tam (bo chyba psychicznie wytrzymam do lata żeby zrobić to po jak największym okresie suszy) jakieś ogniska pleśni, grzybów? Z drugiej strony poprzedni forumowicze zauważyli że pianka nie była dość dokładnie położona i tu przyznaje im rację bo ponownie sprawdziłem zdjęcia i jest zasadnicza różnica w piance kładzionej pomiędzy rusztowaniami a piance na strychu gdzie nie ma stelaża pod gpis kartony co spowodowało że test gromnicy na strychu wypadł pozytywnie żadnych przedmuchów.

----------


## mat3006

Zjawiska które Cię dopadły raczej nie mają wiele wspólnego z ciągłością paroizolacji. Najprawdopodobniej (IMO) , wskutek nieszczelności pomiędzy murłatą a ścianą NAD paroizolację dostaje się wtłaczane przez wiatr zimne powietrze. Trzeba usunąć ten problem poprzez uszczelnienie i to jak najdalej od wnętrza, czyli od zewnątrz. Nie mogę ocenić szczelności paroizolacji ale dodatkowe dziurawienie jej nie poprawi a "usuwanie" problemu przez zastrzyki pianki spowoduje, że zacieki znikną w jednym miejscu a pojawią się w innym. I tak w koło Wojtek. To nie jest rozwiązanie a raczej wiązanie sznurkiem.
Zaznaczam, że IMO, problemem nie jest zawilgocenie izolacji tylko miejscowe wykondensowanie na dolnej stronie paroizolacji. Przyczyną jest penetracja zimnego, zewnętrznego powietrza pomiędzy pianką a paroizolacją.

----------


## herakles

> temperatura płyt to 6,5 stopni


no kolego jak chuchniesz se na coś co ma 6,5 stopnia to jak ma się nie skroplić! Trudno coś radzić na ślepo.

----------


## Kocur34

Nie będę się odnosił do tego postu o temperaturze bo u mnie wacha się ona od 21,7 dzisiaj (godzina 8.00 na zewnątrz -11) do 23,5 stopnia. Nie mam problemu z ciepłem i zużycie w tym przypadku pelletu tez nie jest jakoś przesadnie duże patrząc że podłogówkę mam również w dwustanowiskowym garażu. Tego czego najbardziej się obawiam to pleśni i grzybów które mogą się pojawić pomiędzy r-gipsami i pianką. Czyli reasumując w okolicach okien nie mam folii (natrysk bezpośrednio do zielonego r-gipsu) tu mogę spróbować doszczelnić pianka i sprawdzić efekt. Następny krok to doszczelnienie murłaty od strony zewnętrznej (czy w tym przypadku dawać jakąś przesadnie dużą warstwę izolacji?) bo zrobię to chyba wełną żeby znów nie przesadzić i nie zrobić termosu z zewnątrz.
I jeszcze jedna rzecz która właśnie wpadła mi na myśl. Membrana kładziona jest na zakładkę w taki sposób żeby spływająca woda nie podciekała. Jednak wiejący wiatr pomiędzy dachówką a membrana już ma możliwość dostania się pod zakładkę. Czy i w tym przypadku nie jest tez tak że jeśli gdzieś w pianie są puste miejsca to zimno dostaje się też w ten sposób?

----------


## bob_budownik

No właśnie zrobić termos ale wentylacja musi być. Z tą gromnicą to sprawdzales jak wiało?
Z tego co piszesz to chyba popelniles blad zakladajac te gipsy za murlata żeby pianka nie sciekala na zewnatrz, mysle że wlasnie tam jest jej zamało i tam wieje. Jak nie chcesz sciagac plyt to zdejmij podbitke i od zewnatrz zapiankuj ile sie da i obserwuj.
Jak sie zdecydujesz na to, zrob pare fotek to moze wiele powiedziec.

----------


## מרכבה

> podsumujmy, ekipa bez doświadczenia robi natrysk na sztukę pianki 7kg/m3, wieje przez dziury w piance jak w kieleckim, temperatura karton gipsów +6,5 a nasz czołowy marketingowiec od pianki widzi w tym mostek termiczny od murłaty


 murłata mając 14x14 .. szybko można policzyć jaką powinna mieć teraz temperaturę powierzchni ..
opór cieplny murłaty .. to 0,14m/0,16W/mK= 0,875 m2K/W + opory przejmowania ciepła Rse i Rsi = łącznie 0,17 m2K/W ..
co daje łączy opór 1,045 m2K/W ... teraz liczymy temp powierzchni murłaty .. Tx = Ti - (DT * Suma Rx{Rsi} )/ Rt 
Tx = 20 - ((30 *0,17)/1,045)=20-4,88st = 15,11 st .. tyle powinna wynosić temperatura murłaty ..

to się dzieje co z hamerykańcami w Wietnamie dostali cud techniki karabin M16 .. tak cudowny że wmówiono im iż nie potrzeba czyścić tego itp .. biedni żołnierze błogosławili dzień kiedy dopadli AK 47 ...

pozbycie się naiwnej propagandy przy piance zamie jeszcze trochę czasu, oraz wymaga to ofiar w ludziach i sprzęcie ..

----------


## mat3006

> Nie będę się odnosił do tego postu o temperaturze bo u mnie wacha się ona od 21,7 dzisiaj (godzina 8.00 na zewnątrz -11) do 23,5 stopnia. Nie mam problemu z ciepłem i zużycie w tym przypadku pelletu tez nie jest jakoś przesadnie duże patrząc że podłogówkę mam również w dwustanowiskowym garażu. Tego czego najbardziej się obawiam to pleśni i grzybów które mogą się pojawić pomiędzy r-gipsami i pianką. Czyli reasumując w okolicach okien nie mam folii (natrysk bezpośrednio do zielonego r-gipsu) tu mogę spróbować doszczelnić pianka i sprawdzić efekt. Następny krok to doszczelnienie murłaty od strony zewnętrznej (czy w tym przypadku dawać jakąś przesadnie dużą warstwę izolacji?) bo zrobię to chyba wełną żeby znów nie przesadzić i nie zrobić termosu z zewnątrz.
> I jeszcze jedna rzecz która właśnie wpadła mi na myśl. Membrana kładziona jest na zakładkę w taki sposób żeby spływająca woda nie podciekała. Jednak wiejący wiatr pomiędzy dachówką a membrana już ma możliwość dostania się pod zakładkę. Czy i w tym przypadku nie jest tez tak że jeśli gdzieś w pianie są puste miejsca to zimno dostaje się też w ten sposób?


Istnieje taka możliwość ale jest raczej mało prawdopodobne, żeby działo się tak wszędzie, po obu stronach, w rejonie ścianki kolankowej. Musiałby zakładka trafić dokładnie w dziurę przy krokwi. Deklowanie między krokwiami, membraną i ścianką stosuje się czasem kiedy ze względów harmonogramowych ETICS ma być wykonany później. Wtedy dekielki wykonujemy ze styropianu 3cm montowanego DOOKOŁA na piance montażowej. Jak pisałem wcześniej: zdemontować podbitkę i albo doszczelnić pianką montażową pod murłatą a potem nakleić na piance pas styropianu albo zaprosić ponownie aplikatorów i po zdemontowaniu dekli z g/k zapianować od zewnąrz murłatę wraz z zakładką na ścianę min. 20cm
Masz jakieś papiery, aprobaty tej pianki?
Poza tym, brak paroizolacji przy oknach to duży błąd i sam z siebie może być przyczyną powstawania kondensatu w izolacji w rejonie bezpośredniego przylegania do ramy okna dachowego. To się kwalifikuje do rozebrania i poprawnego wykonania.

----------


## mat3006

> murłata mając 14x14 .. szybko można policzyć jaką powinna mieć teraz temperaturę powierzchni ..
> opór cieplny murłaty .. to 0,14m/0,16W/mK= 0,875 m2K/W + opory przejmowania ciepła Rse i Rsi = łącznie 0,17 m2K/W ..
> co daje łączy opór 1,045 m2K/W ... teraz liczymy temp powierzchni murłaty .. Tx = Ti - (DT * Suma Rx{Rsi} )/ Rt 
> Tx = 20 - ((30 *0,17)/1,045)=20-4,88st = 15,11 st .. tyle powinna wynosić temperatura murłaty ..
> 
> to się dzieje co z hamerykańcami w Wietnamie dostali cud techniki karabin M16 .. tak cudowny że wmówiono im iż nie potrzeba czyścić tego itp .. biedni żołnierze błogosławili dzień kiedy dopadli AK 47 ...
> 
> pozbycie się naiwnej propagandy przy piance zamie jeszcze trochę czasu, oraz wymaga to ofiar w ludziach i sprzęcie ..


Skracając, Twoim zdaniem murłata nie wymaga zabudowania termoizolacją czy wymaga? Przy krokwiach podnosiłeś ich wpływ mostkujący. I tak ogólnie to co to ma do rzeczy? Najprawdopodobniej są przewiewy pod murłatą i jej wyliczona temperatura nie ma tu nic do rzeczy bo nie zachodzi zwykłe przewodzenie.

----------


## מרכבה

> To się kwalifikuje do rozebrania i poprawnego wykonania.


 a tak  :yes:

----------


## Kocur34

ok dzisiaj ponawiercałem otwory w r-gipsach bo zaczyna ruszać się wiatr i będę mądrzejszy o wiedzę co do tego czy wieje pomiędzy gipsami a pianą. Spróbuję jednak wstrzyknąć pianę w miejscach wokół okien tam gdzie takie zawilgocenia mi wychodzą. Nie wiem jak z ta folią bo okien mam kilka a w dwóch pomieszczeniach po dwa. I najlepsze w tym jest to, że na jednym dzieją się cuda a na drugim nie. Ale teraz już ostatnia kwestia. Myślicie że czekanie do lata z poprawkami jest w miarę bezpieczne? Membranę mogę sprawdzić bo dachówki mam tak ułożone że co drugi pas mogę podciągnąć do góry i sprawdzić jak jest z tą membraną. W razie czego mogę ją popodklejać tak żeby tam nie było jednak podwiewania. Jak zmniejszy się mróz to dobiorę się do podbitki i zrobię zdjęcia bo nie mogę już wysiedzieć bezczynnie czekając.

----------


## מרכבה

> Skracając, Twoim zdaniem murłata nie wymaga zabudowania termoizolacją czy wymaga? Przy krokwiach podnosiłeś ich wpływ mostkujący. I tak ogólnie to co to ma do rzeczy? Najprawdopodobniej są przewiewy pod murłatą i jej wyliczona temperatura nie ma tu nic do rzeczy bo nie zachodzi zwykłe przewodzenie.


 oczywiście że wymaga .. tylko ona nie wpłynie na obniżenie temperatury do +6,5 st..

----------


## mat3006

> oczywiście że wymaga .. tylko ona nie wpłynie na obniżenie temperatury do +6,5 st..


Merkawa:
Nie osłabiaj. Co mają wyliczanki do sytuacji kiedy szczeliną wpływa zimne powietrze, kiedy zawieje wiatr?

----------


## Kocur34

Ok Panowie teraz rozwieję chyba sporą część wątpliwości. Mieliście chyba wszyscy trochę racji. Nawierciłem otwory w najgorszych miejscach jakie się pojawiają. O ile gipsy i piana nie stawiają dla wiertła oporu to już jak wchodziła mi cała rurka od tuby z pianą w tych miejscach bez oporu to chyba już mamy światełko w tunelu. Myślę że ekipa nie dość dokładnie położyła izolację - tak, czy to byli nowicjusze? nie wiem są na portalach dotyczących natrysku - więc nie mam jednoznacznego zdania, puste przestrzenie są właśnie przy murłatach. Wiertłem wierciłem po skosie od dolnej części okien a nie prostopadle do murłaty i tam są puste przestrzenie. Z żadnego otworu nie udało mi się osiągnąć efektu wypływania piany. Teraz czekam aż przyjdą wiatry. Jeśli nie pokażą się zawilgocenia przy oknach to pozornie problem naprawiony, chociaż latem i tak zajrzę pod gipsy przy oknach. Jak rozbiorę podbitkę to dam znać bo poprawki będę robił sam więc będę potrzebował wskazówek co i jak.

----------


## herakles

Jak musiałem kiedyś zapianować coś głęboko to użyłem rurki paliwowej ze sklepu motoryzacyjnego średnicy takiej jak ten plastikowy psikacz na piance niskoprężnej ze sklepu, zdjąłem tą słomkę co na tym jest i założyłem rurkę paliwową i psikałem sobie radośnie przez otwór. Pod otworem przyklejałem na ścianę taśmę malarską, żeby wypływającej z niej pianki nie zdzierać. Rurka paliowowa miała ok 1m. Nie wiem jak dłuższe. Ciekawostką jest, że dało się wielorazowo używać, piana osadzała się wewnątrz rurki i wysychała tworząc na jej ściankach cienką warstwę(zmniejszając trochę prześwit za każdym razem). Do kolejnego użycia trzeba było tylko obciąć 2-3 cm na końcu. Ale to nie było ocieplenie więc na własną odpowiedzialność. Taka piana ze sklepu wiem, że czasami lubi robić dość duże pęcherze.

----------


## מרכבה

trzeba oddzielić mostek termiczny od szczeliny którą zasuwa powietrze ... ale jeśli by tamtędy wpadało zimne powietrze ..
to pół biedy, wody by na pewno nie było, gorzej jeśli to ciepłe powietrze zasuwa z budynku...




> Taka piana ze sklepu wiem, że czasami lubi robić dość duże pęcherze.


 no tak, a ta jest święta i nie robi pęcherzy ..
też robi .. ot lega  cały domek z kart oparty na mitach piankowych, padł mit "szczelności" jak widać nie jest szczelne ..
bo od szczelności jest folia...

----------


## plusfoto

Szczelnie i dobrze obojętnie czym to robią Ci co wiedzą jak i dlaczego tak a nie inaczej. Niestety tacy nie robią tego za pół ceny. A ponieważ z reguły u nas panuje zasada CCC to robią to ludzie z nagonki którym tylko się wydaje że wiedzą jak i dlaczego tak a nie inaczej. Nie wiele chyba się pomylę jeśli napiszę iż 80% ekip ociepleniowców to ta druga grupa.

----------


## mat3006

> trzeba oddzielić mostek termiczny od szczeliny którą zasuwa powietrze ... ale jeśli by tamtędy wpadało zimne powietrze ..
> to pół biedy, wody by na pewno nie było, gorzej jeśli to ciepłe powietrze zasuwa z budynku...
> 
>  no tak, a ta jest święta i nie robi pęcherzy ..
> też robi .. ot lega  cały domek z kart oparty na mitach piankowych, padł mit "szczelności" jak widać nie jest szczelne ..
> bo od szczelności jest folia...


Szkoda, że zamiast rozważyć informacje od kocura, i spróbować podpowiedzieć rozwiązanie, uciekasz w popisy, nie wnoszące nic do sprawy.
Wygląda, że został popełniony błąd. aplikator nie poświęcił wystarczającej uwagi żeby dokładnie zalać pianką przestrzeń między murłatą a "deklami". Nie zmienia to faktu, ze *prawidłowo i dokładnie* wykonany natrysk daje szczelną izolację. W dobrej piance nie powstają pęcherze. W złej i owszem. Szkoda, że zamiast wnieść wnioski merytoryczne, razem z Tymińskim (i jego czarną aktówką) tego forum obalasz jakieś mity. ŻADNA technologia nie jest odporna na błędy wykonawców. Może być wytłumaczeniem, że ten problem nie zaistniałby w sytuacji gdyby było wykonane ocieplenie ETICS. Być może na szkoleniach (?Kumibex?) nie zwrócono uwagi na ten szczegół i jak to wykonać kiedy ściana jest jednowarstwowa.
Do kocura: 
Szkoda, ze nie poświęciłeś więcej czasu na dokładny odbiór. To, że jakaś firma jest gdzieś w internecie o niczym nie świadczy. Tym bardziej, że szczerze przyznali, że się uczą. Pewnie cena była promocyjna...
 Sądzę, że robisz błąd dziurawiąc płyty i paroizolację. Ponieważ zjawisko jest chwilowe to nie powinno zaskutkować powstaniem zagrzybień. Co do dużego błędu jakim jest brak ciągłej paroizolacji we wnęce okiennej. Jeżeli ma być zrobione dobrze to zabudowa okien powinna zostać zdemontowana, paroizolacja (atywna) szczelnie doprowadzona do ramy okna i połączona z resztą. Przy okazji można by zmienić szpalet dolny i góry tak aby powstały szpaleciki. Jeżeli będziesz miał jakieś pytania do mnie to proszę na PW.
P.S.
Proszę ile następnych cytatów do czarnej aktówki Tymińskiego  :bye:

----------


## מרכבה

A czemuż tak? a patmeuż co by system izolacji był nadziany właśnie rodzynkami, niby się tu mówi .. 
o niedociąganiu ścian szczytowych, czy działowych na poddaszu, niby się opisuje konkretne przypadki jak trzeba postępować ..
a ludzie przeczytają jednym okiem, drugim wypuszczą i tak posłuchają wioskowego szamana .. 
przecież jak to wygląda ? szapie się chłopina na chałupę.. i nie myśli że musi to zrobić wybitnie .. bo później z pracy na etacie nie wyjdzie ..
bo będzie chciał spłacić kredyt .. przecież coś z czym złączy się na 30 czy więcej lat potrzebuje konkretnego działania.
Dla mnie budowa to zbyt poważny temat aby ufać zaklinaczom i notorycznym łgarzom.. byle by sprzedać, byle by ocyganić .. 
Czasem sił brak aby się nawet wkurzyć i rzucić parę bluzgów .. wyjedzie ci taki szaman z oddychaniem ścian i bądź zdrów ..




> Szkoda, że zamiast rozważyć informacje od kocura, i spróbować podpowiedzieć rozwiązanie, uciekasz w popisy, nie wnoszące nic do sprawy.


 masz rację  :smile: 
trzeba pomóc,  

jeśli zbiera się woda,  trzeba sprawdzić czy czasem nie ścieka z okna .. 
jeśli ją widać na GK, albo pojawia się z innego miejsca, albo jest w tym miejscu bardzo zimno, równało by się brak izolacji ?

 
może też być tak że stelaż pod płyt GK robi jakieś kuku pod spodem i chce być autostradą odprowadzającą ciepło ? oraz szczelność ...

może kamera termowizyjna ujawniła by skalę całego procederu ucieczki ciepła i słabych miejsc ? te punktowe plamy na GK świadczą o albo stalowym elemencie pod GK przechodzącym na wskroś izolację ..ciekawe jaki to miał by być ten element .. drugi 
co widać na zdjęciu obok tego pierwszego co załączył .. było widać nieciągłość izolację z prawej strony zdjęcia  tylko musi taka wyrwa mieć pełne połączenie ze światem zewnętrznym ..

----------


## bob_budownik

> o niedociąganiu ścian szczytowych, czy działowych na poddaszu, niby się opisuje konkretne przypadki jak trzeba postępować ..


możesz to jakoś rozwinąć albo dać jakiegoś linka bo chyba nie łapie… a szamana wioskowego  nie bd słuchał, wole wiedzieć.

 chodzi o niedociąganie izolacji w tym przypadku pianki na tych ścianach?

----------


## מרכבה

> chodzi o niedociąganie izolacji w tym przypadku pianki na tych ścianach?


 pianki, wełny, eps'a i innych izolacji ..
wsio jedzie na tym samym wozie  

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ight=murarzach

tu zebrałem w jedno miejsce problemy; wydawało by się które nie powinny istnieć .. a na przekór istnieją i mają się dobrze .. na tyle dobrze iż 99,99% domów się tak buduje  :sad: 

oczywiście temat ciągłej izolacji był tu wiele razy przywoływany.

----------


## bob_budownik

dzięki za linka będę studiował

no i właśnie tak myślałem o tych miejscach łączenia dachu z murarką ze rzadko kiedy widzę zęby ta izolacja miała pełna ciągłość i mam wątpliwości co do własnego projektu bo nie mam murłaty i zastanawiam się w głowie jak ja połączę izolacje i czy to jest prawidłowo.

----------


## mat3006

Zauważam postęp. W ubiegłym roku w 3 na 4 budynkach było skopane nie do poprawy. W tym roku 60/40. Problemem jest to, że projektanci nie wiedzą lub nie dość wyraźnie wpisują w projekty zalecenia dotyczące prawidłowego wykonania prac murarskich i betoniarskich (np. żelbetowe nadproża okien w ścianach szczytowych i lukarnach, doprowadzone od spodu do pokrycia, krokwie leżące na ścianach szczytowych albo poprowadzone w styk, bez możliwości wykonania izolacji),  To, ze dalej funkcjonują murarze bo "tatuś tak robił i było dobrze" to jedno ale w większości przeglądanych projektów, przesłanych mail'em do wyceny dalej widać indolencję projektantów.
W linkowym wątku nie zauważyłem kwestii trzonów kominowych i wentylacyjnych. To mostki których się nie da zamknąć ale można zniwelować, odpowiednio izolując termicznie. 
To od projektantów należy wymagać świadomości prawidłowych rozwiązań i jasnego przesłania, zawartego w projektach jak mają być wykonane te szczegóły. Wykonawca ocieplenia nie musi być audytorem. Powinien zrobić zgodnie z PRAWIDŁOWYM projektem. Jeżeli jest świadomy to, po zauważeniu możliwych do usunięcia błędów, powinien przekazać i zalecić określone przygotowanie przed np. natryskiem. Co do wielkości "prześwitu" 30-40 cm to chyba chodzi o watę. Pianka potrzebuje ok. 20 cm

----------


## מרכבה

> Co do wielkości "prześwitu" 30-40 cm to chyba chodzi o watę. Pianka potrzebuje ok. 20 cm


 każdy materiał potrzebuje konkretną ilość 
pianki potrzeba dać między krokwie i przynajmniej 10cm nad nie ...

----------


## R&K

> Moim zdaniem domek ocieplony jest całkiem nieźle, szczególnie jestem zadowolony z sufitu (piana PUR).






> ps. co złego jest w uszczelnianiu pianką poliuretanową (domy pasywne) - pytam błąkając w niewiedzy.





> Na wstępie poprawiam moje wcześniejsze użycie słowa 'zabronione' na 'niewskazane', z tego względu, że dom pasywny to zestaw pewnych reguł, które zostały nam podane w celu łatwiejszego osiągnięcia tego standardu. O tym czy dom jest pasywny i może uzyskać certyfikat decyduje nie to czy zastosowaliśmy potrójnie przeszklone okna na południe tylko pięć wyznaczników: 
> 
> 1- zużycie energii na ogrzewanie ≤ 15 kWh/m2rok lub obciążenie cieplne ≤ 10W/m2 
> 2 - zużycie energii na chłodzenie ≤ 15 kWh/m2rok 
> 3 - Energia Pierwotna ≤ 120 kWh/m2rok 
> 4 - Szczelność budynku ≤ 0.6/h
> 5 - Częstość przekroczenia temperatury maksymalnej ≤ 10%
> 
> Powyższe można spełnić używając różnorakich technologii i materiałów (konstrukcja murowana, drewniana, ocieplenie z wełny czy z bali ze słomy itp) Natomiast korzystając z wcześniejszych doświadczeń możemy nie polecać materiałów i rozwiązań, które się nie sprawdziły bądź też poniesiony nakład finansowy jest niewspółmierny. Pierwsze domy pasywne, które powstały w Niemczech są w chwili obecnej jak laboratoria. Instytut w Darmstadt zainstalował tam wszelkiego rodzaju urządzenia pomiarowe oraz na bieżąco sprawdza sprawność materiałów. Znany jest przypadek kiedy to instytut zakupił wyburzaną ścianę od inwestora, który postanowił rozbudować sobie dom. Instytut zrobił po to by przeanalizować znajdujące się tam materiały jak np. wytrzymałość taśm. Nic dziwnego skoro zainteresowanie tym standardem i przede wszystkim materiałami rośnie z roku na rok a biznes jest wart miliony euro.
> ...


.


Chodzi o piane, nie o def. Domu pasywnego, zreszta to cytat i to z przed jakiegos czasu

----------


## Kocur34

Od wtryśnięcia pianki w tym miejscu czyli jakieś 5 godzin temu powierzchnia zawilgocenia zmniejszyła się o połowę (temperatura -12 na zewnątrz) Nie chcę się tu rozwodzić że nie dopilnowałem bo jeśli na czymś się nie znam to ciężko ocenić czy to jest dobrze zrobione miało być minimum 20 cm piany i to zostało spełnione. Piana była ze wszystkimi papierami które mam i jutro wstawię skany tych dokumentów. Teraz jestem mądrzejszy że należy wszystkie zagłębienia jakieś małe dziury dokładnie sprawdzić. Ale to teraz więc mleko rozlane. Jedyne czego chcę uniknąć to rozbierania r-gipsów bo całą wykończeniówkę robiłem z synem i były to 2,5 miesiąca harówki od rana do wieczora. Jedynie co mogę wam Panowie napisać jako laik to, to że przekrzykiwanie się na forum laikom nie pomaga ale ich dobija. Teraz jestem mądrzejszy wasza wiedzą i mam nadzieję, że faktycznie docieplenie murłat przyniesie pożądany efekt, wiatr nie będzie podwiewał i jak koledzy tu pisali rozbiorę r-gipsy wokół okien sprawdzę co tam jest, poprawie pianę położę folię i zrobię tak jak być powinno. Pianka była niskoprężna i wodoodporna więc czekam na wiatr żeby sprawdzić czy faktycznie dziury załatane na tyle szczelnie że do lata wytrzyma. jak tylko coś się zmieni dam oczywiście znać.

----------


## bob_budownik

Kocur przekrzykiwania będą na forum zawsze bo są interesy i przekonania, teraz Konrad dolał oliwy mentholem i zaraz na ring wyskoczy w lewym narożniku mpopław a w prawym narożniku mat i się zacznie to co było 50 stron temu, zataczamy koło - tak jest w wielu gorących wątkach  :smile: 
Niemniej życzę ci abyś się uporał z tym problemem i o tym potem napisał. Sam jeszcze nawet nie zacząłem budowy i baaaaaaaaaardzo dużo czytam bo bez jakiejś wiedzy to są takie kwiatki.

GONG

----------


## Kocur34

bob powiem Ci szczerze że też zanim zacząłem budować czytałem mnóstwo różnych rzeczy. Trwało to 4 lata zanim geodeta wytyczył budynek. Nie napisze tu nic więcej poza tym jednym problemem jaki mam bo myślę że KSW by padło. Tamte kwestie pomimo tego że mi odradzano okazało się że jednak wyszło tak jak powinno było być (mam na myśli ciepło, warto zainwestować w sprawdzenie kamerą termowizyjną budynku). Jedno na pewno trzeba przyznać, nie da się budować z doskoku. I na pewno czytając i szukając informacji wszystkiego się nie ogarnie. Gdyby nie te wychodzące wkręty i zawilgocenia nie miałbym żadnych po budowlanych dylematów. Ale cóż cieszyłem się że pianka położona i będzie cicho, szczelnie i ciepło. Czas pokazał że ciepło cicho jest ale szczelnie już nie do końca. Teraz mam nadzieję że jednak uda mi się w miarę bezinwazyjnie usunąć tą usterkę, bo wizja wpuszczenia ekip od r-gipsów i ponownego pianowania już bardziej siwych włosów zrobić z siwych nie da rady  :big grin:

----------


## Tomaszs131

kocur34 jak zapewne wiesz zainwestowalem w pianke i po reaizacji przeprowadzilem test szczelnosci budynku.  Dom okazal sie dosc szczelny. Pieta ahilesowa okazal sie nie dokonca poprawny montaz okien. Izolacja piana zostala wykonana poprawnie nie znalezlismy zadnych nieszczelnosci.
W koncu mam zabudowane poddasze, pompa  ciepla bedzie odpalona po nowym roku i w lutym przymierzam sie do ponownego testu szczelnosci z termowizja. Przy mniejszej kubaturze bede mial okazje porownac wyniki, okaze sie rowniez czy doszczelnienie systemu montazu okien w ociepleniu odniosl jakis skutek. Przykro mi, ze u Ciebie skopano robote ale wedlug mnie nie mial bys takich problemow gdyby ekipa bula wykwalifikowana.

----------


## Kocur34

Panowie, ja jestem już usatysfakcjonowany. Tam gdzie piankę wstrzyknąłem od wczoraj r-gipsy mi ładnie wyschły. Są cieplejsze i to wyczuwalnie od innych miejsc. Nie mam tam żadnych nowych zawilgoceń i chociażby to mnie trochę uspokoiło. Mogę powiedzieć tyle piana wata styropian to indywidualny wybór. Nauczyłem się że na 10 rozmówców może być 10 opinii. U mnie budowlańcy też mieli obiekcje co do tego w jakiej technologii będzie budowany dom ale zrobiłem tak jak chciałem.  Kwestia tylko tego czy samemu osiągnęło się to co założyło. Jeśli tylko przy silnych wiatrach tam się nic już nie pojawi to ja mam z piany satysfakcję. Unia tez zakazała wędzenia żywności bo rakotwórcze a ja mam to w głębokim poważaniu bo latem i tak stawiam wędzarnie. Tyle w tym temacie  :big grin:

----------


## herakles

> Panowie, ja jestem już usatysfakcjonowany. Tam gdzie piankę wstrzyknąłem od wczoraj r-gipsy mi ładnie wyschły. Są cieplejsze i to wyczuwalnie od innych miejsc. Nie mam tam żadnych nowych zawilgoceń i chociażby to mnie trochę uspokoiło. Mogę powiedzieć tyle piana wata styropian to indywidualny wybór. Nauczyłem się że na 10 rozmówców może być 10 opinii. U mnie budowlańcy też mieli obiekcje co do tego w jakiej technologii będzie budowany dom ale zrobiłem tak jak chciałem.  Kwestia tylko tego czy samemu osiągnęło się to co założyło. Jeśli tylko przy silnych wiatrach tam się nic już nie pojawi to ja mam z piany satysfakcję. Unia tez zakazała wędzenia żywności bo rakotwórcze a ja mam to w głębokim poważaniu bo latem i tak stawiam wędzarnie. Tyle w tym temacie


Polecę Ci jeszcze zrobienie termowizji, puki zimno, nie wydasz dużo a będziesz wiedział gdzie jeszcze trzeba dopiankować.

----------


## מרכבה

> Polecę Ci jeszcze zrobienie termowizji, puki zimno, nie wydasz dużo a będziesz wiedział gdzie jeszcze trzeba dopiankować


 oraz obrzędy gromniczne.

----------


## noc

"Wniosek z dyskusji jest jeden.
Pianka jest materiałem lepszym dla wykonawców. Nie pyli. Ten kto choć raz popracował przy wełnie wie co to za przyjemność. Po ocieplaniu poddasza wełną we własnym domu miałem dosyć. Już wolałbym zasuwać łopatą.
Różnica w cenie też niebagatelna. Jeśli materiał sprzedaje wykonawca, to np. 30% marży z pianki 160zł/m2 nijak się ma do 30% marży z wełny 40zł/m2.
Staranność wykonania izolacji jest tak samo ważna i decydująca w obu przypadkach. Jednak przy piance, nawet perfekcyjnie wykonanej, dochodzi ryzyko popękania przy pracującej więźbie. Przed tym nie obroni nawet najlepszy natryskiwacz. "

----------


## mat3006

> "Wniosek z dyskusji jest jeden.
> Pianka jest materiałem lepszym dla wykonawców. Nie pyli. Ten kto choć raz popracował przy wełnie wie co to za przyjemność. Po ocieplaniu poddasza wełną we własnym domu miałem dosyć. Już wolałbym zasuwać łopatą.
> Różnica w cenie też niebagatelna. Jeśli materiał sprzedaje wykonawca, to np. 30% marży z pianki 160zł/m2 nijak się ma do 30% marży z wełny 40zł/m2.
> Staranność wykonania izolacji jest tak samo ważna i decydująca w obu przypadkach. Jednak przy piance, nawet perfekcyjnie wykonanej, dochodzi ryzyko popękania przy pracującej więźbie. Przed tym nie obroni nawet najlepszy natryskiwacz. "


Czy mógłbyś podać przykład pękającej, wskutek ruchów więźby, pianki OTWARTOKOMÓRKOWEJ? W jednym z postów opisałem przeprowadzoną przez siebie próbę która nijak nie chce pasować do postawionej przez Ciebie tezy. Zaznaczam, że piszę o ICY i nie odpowiadam za inne.

----------


## מרכבה

Zleży od jakość stężenia więźby, oraz jej ruchów.. ale nie ryzykował bym swojej ręki że nic się dzieje.

----------


## mat3006

> Zleży od jakość stężenia więźby, oraz jej ruchów.. ale nie ryzykował bym swojej ręki że nic się dzieje.


No to może konkretnie. Jaka odległość w świetle między krokwiami i jaki zakres zmian tego wymiaru?

----------


## מרכבה

Krokwie mogą się ugiąć max Wfin = L/200  czyli na długości 2m krokiew może się ugiąć pod wpływem działania sił zewnętrznych 
1cm.. jeśli ma 4m to już wynosi to 2cm .. teraz jeszcze ugięcie płatwi dachowych.
A rozstaw osiowy tu ma dorzeczy tyle iż zmniejszając go można zmniejszyć też ugięcie ... byle by nie przekroczyć ugięcia o wartości podanej tu.
Jeśli w rozstawie co 90cm ugięcie wynosi koło L/250 jest ok i nikt tego ruszał nie będzie ...

----------


## noc

To, czy nastąpią pęknięcia pianki nie zależy tylko od natryskiwacza i pianki. Tak jak pisałem wcześniej.
Zależy raczej od innych osób i materiałów. Jak wielki jest dach, jak długie, grube i sztywne drewno więźbowe. Jakie wykonanie dachu. Jaki napór wiatru itp. Jeśli ktoś preferuje piankę to jak najbardziej, dlaczego nie. Podobny efekt można uzyskać 4xtaniej. Oczywiście, dokładne układanie wełny jest upierdliwe,do tego jeszcze szczelna paroizolacja, to nie jest robota "na akord". Potrzeba więcej uwagi przy robocie. Do tego dochodzi dławiący pył, a jak jeszcze upał doskwiera to jest prawdziwa golgota. Pianka DLA WYKONAWCY! jest lepsza. Mniej doskwiera i na materiale można przyciąć. Ale to wybór inwestora. 
Ja w swoim domu na pewno nie chciałbym pianki. Pomęczyłem się kilka dni ale mam teraz spokojną głowę. Bardzo niskie rachunki za CO i głowy sobie nie zawracam więźbą czy pianką.

----------


## bob_budownik

> Krokwie mogą się ugiąć max Wfin = L/200


Te niezrozumiałe dla mnie wartości  :smile:  ugięcia dotyczą jakiego dachu?
Bo ja w tym małym misiowobudowlanym rozumku widzę zasadniczą różnicę dachu z więźby bez deskowania niż z deskowaniem.

Decydując się na deskowanie rozważam piankę bez deskowania bym odpuścił na rzecz wełny albo styro.

A jeszcze mam pytanie do szerokiego grona z lewej (pianka) i z prawej (wełna/styropian)

Czy ktoś wyliczał takie rozwiązanie by dać miedzy krokwie ( grubość krokwi np 20cm )  styro 15cm i na to piankę z 10 cm  i wyliczył pod względem skuteczności i kosztów?

Styro fajnie na klinach drewnianych i potem Pan kosmita z karabinem  :Confused:

----------


## מרכבה

Każdego dachu, to jest wartość do spełnienia dla ugięcia krokwi... cóż jeśli krokiew ma 4m długości do 2cm max co może się ugiąć ..
jeśli ma 20cm .. to może się ugiąć 1mm ..  tak trzeba rozumieć ten zapis ..
przy oknach jest jeszcze surowiej .. bo L/500 nadproże może się ugiąć ..

----------


## mat3006

> To, czy nastąpią pęknięcia pianki nie zależy tylko od natryskiwacza i pianki. Tak jak pisałem wcześniej.
> Zależy raczej od innych osób i materiałów. Jak wielki jest dach, jak długie, grube i sztywne drewno więźbowe. Jakie wykonanie dachu. Jaki napór wiatru itp. Jeśli ktoś preferuje piankę to jak najbardziej, dlaczego nie. Podobny efekt można uzyskać 4xtaniej. Oczywiście, dokładne układanie wełny jest upierdliwe,do tego jeszcze szczelna paroizolacja, to nie jest robota "na akord". Potrzeba więcej uwagi przy robocie. Do tego dochodzi dławiący pył, a jak jeszcze upał doskwiera to jest prawdziwa golgota. Pianka DLA WYKONAWCY! jest lepsza. Mniej doskwiera i na materiale można przyciąć. Ale to wybór inwestora. 
> Ja w swoim domu na pewno nie chciałbym pianki. Pomęczyłem się kilka dni ale mam teraz spokojną głowę. Bardzo niskie rachunki za CO i głowy sobie nie zawracam więźbą czy pianką.


Zaczynam podejrzewać, że osoby które podnoszą "zagadnienie" pękania pianki OK nie miały jej, po prostu w ręce.
Nie umiem poruszać się z taką biegłością po archiwum jak Tymiński i niezalinkuję bezpośrednio opisu próby którą przeprowadziłem.
Pokrótce:
1. dwa krawędziaki (przetarte) o przekroju 7x14 w odległości 75 cm
2. natrysk pianki o gr. 15 cm pomiędzy krawędziaki na folię polietylenową o długości ok 180 cm
3. następnego dnia, po zdjęciu folii PE i unieruchomieniu jednego krawędziaka przystąpiliśmy do odciągania drugiego taśmami bagażowymi z "kołatką"
4. po rozciagnięciu o 3,5cm dało się słyszeć cichy szum w piance.
5. po rozciągnięciu o 5cm na skórce pojawiło się pęknięcie naskórka, sięgające 1-2 cm w głąb.
6. Obserwacja przylegania (przyczepności) pianki do krawędziaków pokazała, że do końca próby ( rozciągnięcie 5cm) nie nastąpiło odspojenie w żadnym miejscu.
Pianka OK jest trwale elastyczna, w zakresie ściskania i rozciągania oraz wykazuje dużą przyczepność do elementów drewnianych, i to w zakresach dużo przewyższających te które są w rzeczywistości.
BTW.
Serdeczne życzenia pomyślności, zdrowia i szczęścia w Nowym Roku  :smile:

----------


## מרכבה

Czyli próba oderwania krokwi w bok od pianki ..  gorzej jak następuje ścinanie .. a z tym mamy do czynienia kiedy krokwie uginają .. a nie odciągają, po za tym obciążenie w dachu to nie jedna statyczna próba... tylko tysiące cykli pracy .. od wiatru np.. krokwie od naporu wiatru na połać dachową też się odkształcą ..  kolejną ciekawostką jest to iż świeża pianka to nie pianka po paru miesiącach . 





> i to w zakresach dużo przewyższających te które są w rzeczywistości.


 to znaczy .. że w certyfikacie kłamią podając wytrzymałość pianki na ściskanie 4kPa..

----------


## surgi22

> Zaczynam podejrzewać, że osoby które podnoszą "zagadnienie" pękania pianki OK nie miały jej, po prostu w ręce.
> Nie umiem poruszać się z taką biegłością po archiwum jak Tymiński i niezalinkuję bezpośrednio opisu próby którą przeprowadziłem.
> Pokrótce:
> 1. dwa krawędziaki (przetarte) o przekroju 7x14 w odległości 75 cm
> 2. natrysk pianki o gr. 15 cm pomiędzy krawędziaki na folię polietylenową o długości ok 180 cm
> 3. następnego dnia, po zdjęciu folii PE i unieruchomieniu jednego krawędziaka przystąpiliśmy do odciągania drugiego taśmami bagażowymi z "kołatką"
> 4. po rozciagnięciu o 3,5cm dało się słyszeć cichy szum w piance.
> 5. po rozciągnięciu o 5cm na skórce pojawiło się pęknięcie naskórka, sięgające 1-2 cm w głąb.
> 6. Obserwacja przylegania (przyczepności) pianki do krawędziaków pokazała, że do końca próby ( rozciągnięcie 5cm) nie nastąpiło odspojenie w żadnym miejscu.
> ...


Nie porównuj jednej próby oderwania świeżo naniesionej pianki  do warunków jakie panują w połaci dachowej . To tysiące powtarzanych obciążeń w zmiennych warunkach, temperaturowych -15 C + 40 C, wilgotnościowych i naporu wiatru.

----------


## mat3006

> Czyli próba oderwania krokwi w bok od pianki ..  gorzej jak następuje ścinanie .. a z tym mamy do czynienia kiedy krokwie uginają .. a nie odciągają, po za tym obciążenie w dachu to nie jedna statyczna próba... tylko tysiące cykli pracy .. od wiatru np.. krokwie od naporu wiatru na połać dachową też się odkształcą ..  kolejną ciekawostką jest to iż świeża pianka to nie pianka po paru miesiącach . 
> 
> 
>  to znaczy .. że w certyfikacie kłamią podając wytrzymałość pianki na ściskanie 4kPa..


Merkawa:
Teraz jestem już pewien, że nie miałeś w ręce ani małego ani większego kawałka pianki OK. Służę pomocą w tej sprawie.Co do wytrzymałości na ściskanie jest właściwie podane są naprężenia i to nawet większe bo ponad 6 kPa ale przy 10% odkształceniu. Znacznie istotniejsza dla sprawy jest wytrzymałość na rozciąganie. W ETA jest podana dla dwóch kierunków.
Jakbym zrobił próbę na miesięcznej to stwierdzisz że dopiero po 2,3,4 latach pokaże prawdziwe oblicze... Tzw. zabawa w czapkę zająca.
Polimeryzacja pianki jest zakończona po 24 godzinach.

----------


## מרכבה

Rozciąganie raz, dwa ścinanie, skręcanie,

----------


## mat3006

No! Wreszcie Tymiński znalazł przykład który jest jego *obiektywnym* wkładem w dyskusję. Malkontentom stanowcze NIE! To przecież _nie_prawda, że wzmiankowany dom ma "średnio" wydajny i ekonomiczny system grzewczy oraz _nie_prawdą jest, że wymiana powietrza odbywa się tam przez wietrzenie. _Nie_prawdą jest, ze nie da się osiągnąć parametrów energooszczędnych w domu który ma dobrą izolację i stolarkę ale w takich domach udział strat przez wentylację może wynieść nawet 70% i więcej.  Tymiński* słusznie* wyciągnął wniosek, ze za wszystko jest odpowiedzialna izolacja dachu. Bo _przecież sam_ wpadł na to, kiedy troszeczkę zaskoczony zapytaniem  Kszhu, o jego wyniki, nie był w stanie postawić prostej, logicznej odpowiedzi tylko "uciekał" do NASA.
Poza tym Tymiński _nie_ jest nieobiektywny kiedy wyciąga (i naciąga) informacje o zużyciu energii za 1 miesiąc użytkowania (z dużym obciążeniem) i z tego wyciąga wnioski ogólne.
..........
Tymiński vel popław: Teraz poważnie, jeżeli nie zrozumiałeś (co mnie nie zdziwi) sarkazmu, to dla ułatwienia boldem i kursywą zaznaczyłem te miejsca które należy odrzucić lub zamienić na oponent. Wiem, że będziesz robił z tego użytek na potrzeby swojej czarnej teczki. Wesołej zabawy bo czegoś poważnego nikt już od ciebie nie oczekuje.
Poza tym, deklarowanie określonych typów i grubości izolacji nie jest jednoznaczne z tym, ze zostały dobrze, szczelnie wykonane, z eliminacją lub ograniczeniem mostków.

----------


## mat3006

> To, czy nastąpią pęknięcia pianki nie zależy tylko od natryskiwacza i pianki. Tak jak pisałem wcześniej.
> Zależy raczej od innych osób i materiałów. Jak wielki jest dach, jak długie, grube i sztywne drewno więźbowe. Jakie wykonanie dachu. Jaki napór wiatru itp. Jeśli ktoś preferuje piankę to jak najbardziej, dlaczego nie. Podobny efekt można uzyskać 4xtaniej. Oczywiście, dokładne układanie wełny jest upierdliwe,do tego jeszcze szczelna paroizolacja, to nie jest robota "na akord". Potrzeba więcej uwagi przy robocie. Do tego dochodzi dławiący pył, a jak jeszcze upał doskwiera to jest prawdziwa golgota. Pianka DLA WYKONAWCY! jest lepsza. Mniej doskwiera i na materiale można przyciąć. Ale to wybór inwestora. 
> Ja w swoim domu na pewno nie chciałbym pianki. Pomęczyłem się kilka dni ale mam teraz spokojną głowę. Bardzo niskie rachunki za CO i głowy sobie nie zawracam więźbą czy pianką.


Witam,
Prosiłem o przykłady popękanej pianki OK. Może zapomniałeś albo nie znasz albo po prostu ich nie ma?

----------


## מרכבה

Nie był bym takim optymistom jaki materiał by nie był ... przy natrysku pianki wadą jest bardzo szybki przyrost tej piany, niby ok ..
nie mniej szybko można też przeoczyć niedociągnięcia, na mikroskalę nie raz nie dwa poprawiałem to co pistoletem aplikowałem ..
gdzie prężność pianki z puchy jest dużo dużo mniejsza...

----------


## bob_budownik

> ... przy natrysku pianki wadą jest bardzo szybki przyrost tej piany, niby ok ..
> nie mniej szybko można też przeoczyć niedociągnięcia...


tu się można zgodzić
ja choć mam do tego jeszcze czas, waham się i nie potrafię wybrać czy na poddasze pianka czy wełna czy jeszcze coś innego :Confused:

----------


## R&K

> tu się można zgodzić
> ja choć mam do tego jeszcze czas, waham się i nie potrafię wybrać czy na poddasze pianka czy wełna czy jeszcze coś innego


ja ten wybor mam za soba, poniewaz bylo to 3lata temu nie powien CI gdzie czytalem ... ale decydujacym byl art nt domow pasywnych w Niemczech gdzie bylo wyraznie napisane ze wiekszosc z nich o ile nie wszystkie (jak znam zycie od reguły zawsze znajda sie jakies wyjatki) byly izolowane na poddaszu / w stropie welna , dodam ze nie byl to art sponsorowany nt welny czy pianki a art nt certyfikatow dla tego typu budownictwa i wytycznych co i jak nalezy zrobic

wszystko rozchodzi sie o dokładnosc wykonania - robilem sam wiec wiem jak mam zrobione - dupy dal mi tylko elektryk wycinajac ....... ale to inna historia

----------


## מרכבה

> dupy dal mi tylko elektryk wycinajac ....... ale to inna historia


 elektrykę to daję u siebie po wierzchu...
jeszcze sobie ładną listewkę wyfrezuję ..

mam spis domów pasywnych .. 3100 sztuk .. celuloza/wełna... czasem eps..


  :jaw drop:  "przesławni"
lipińscy ... wpierają szamanizm ...  :bash:  co będziemy dużo szukać o jakości projektu czy wykonania .. jeśli piewcy pasywności .. wykonują tak rażące błędy ..
jak ściana szczytowa...

http://www.archipelag.pl/files/Proje..._koncepcja.pdf mój ulubiony archi peplag ..  na rzucie poddasza widać jak ładnie wspiera się szamanizm ..

----------


## bob_budownik

> ja ten wybor mam za soba, poniewaz bylo to 3lata temu nie powien CI gdzie czytalem ... ale decydujacym byl art nt domow pasywnych w Niemczech gdzie bylo wyraznie napisane ze wiekszosc z nich o ile nie wszystkie (jak znam zycie od reguły zawsze znajda sie jakies wyjatki) byly izolowane na poddaszu / w stropie welna , dodam ze nie byl to art sponsorowany nt welny czy pianki a art nt certyfikatow dla tego typu budownictwa i wytycznych co i jak nalezy zrobic


Wiem czytałem ten dziennik jak encyklopedie i pewnie będę jeszcze do niego wracał, mam ze 20 stron notatek w razie "zniknięcia"
Najarałem się na piankę mocno ale czym więcej czytam tym ten zapał gaśnie.
Jeszcze merkawa pisze o ugięciach 2cm na krokwi….to sporawo, pianki w ręce nie miałem ale myślę że przy 2cm to pianka z hukiem może się oderwać
 Wełna…no cóż nie przemawia do mnie. Nie widziałeś fotek z dachami po kunach? wełnie osiadającej?

Konrad wybrałbyś wełnę jeszcze raz? Nowy dom też będziesz wełną na poddaszu ocieplał? i styro na sciany?

----------


## מרכבה

http://pasivnydom.blog.cz/0905/vypln...neralnou-vlnou wełna musi mieć swoją 'gęstość" tanie marketówy są dobre do składowania ich jako dobitkę jak zrobił to J-J lub jak w tym blogu jako nasta warstwa bez w zasadzie znaczenia ..

----------


## mat3006

> Jeszcze merkawa pisze o ugięciach 2cm na krokwi….to sporawo, pianki w ręce nie miałem ale myślę że przy 2cm to pianka z hukiem może się oderwać


Widzę, Merkawa, że skutecznie udało Ci się solidnie przestraszyć Bob'a "dramatycznym" ugięciem krokwi. No to muszę uspokoić... Nic się nie stanie. Pianka elastycznie dopasuje się do zmienionej geometrii. Nie strzałka ugięcia decyduje tylko to jak się to przekłada na rozciąganie w strefie dolnej. Nie będę się bawił w dokładne obliczenia. Wystarczy geometria. Wystarczającym przybliżeniem zachowania jest przyjęcie równomiernego, rozłożonego ugięcia na 2/3 odległości między podporami. 
Wzór na promień powstałego łuku r=(x2+d2/4)/2x, gdzie x-strzałka ugięcia czyli 2cm, d-cięciwa łuku czyli 400*2/3. Prosty rachunek r=44,45m. Zatem relacja procentowa wydłużenia względem neutralnej wyniesie ( biorąc pod uwagę krokwie 18cm, grubość pianki np. 25cm to promień dla dolnej warstwy pianki wyniesie plus 25-9=16cm. Zatem pianka ulegnie rozciągnięciu w relacji 44,61/44,45=1,0036 czyli o 0,36%. 
MERKAWA: Litości! Nie strasz ludzi, chyba, że przyznasz iż to dla uciechy. Nie bez powodu przytoczyłem opis przeprowadzonej próby gdzie bez najmniejszego uszczerbku pianka została rozciągnięta o 0,03/0,75= 0,04 czyli 4%. To chyba , hm, ponad 10 razy więcej?
A Tymiński nie zawodzi. Jak doczytuję : *sprecyzujmy*.. to wiem, że będzie "logicznie" oraz, nie mniej, "precyzyjnie"

----------


## pancio11

Ja po ok 20 dniach użytkowania pianki - polecam  :smile: 
Mam ok 26-30cm OK.
Na strychu, choć nie jest ogrzewany mogę chodzić w majteczkach i jest ciepło. Dodam, że znajomy, który ma ten sam dom co ja - ma wełnę 30cm i poddasze zrobione na gotowo (płyty, malowanie itp) - Jest u niego chłodniej o ok 4 stopnie. Aby mieć ciepło na górze - musi dogrzewać kominkiem - a mamy w salonie antresole więc ciepło do góry idzie....

----------


## BCS

> .... 
> Mam ok 26-30cm OK.
> ....


O i to jest istota informacji ponad 25cm piany i jest ciepło, a nie wmawianie,  że 15cm pomiędzy krokwie wystarczy

----------


## מרכבה

> MERKAWA: Litości! Nie strasz ludzi, chyba, że przyznasz iż to dla uciechy. Nie bez powodu przytoczyłem opis przeprowadzonej próby gdzie bez najmniejszego uszczerbku pianka została rozciągnięta o 0,03/0,75= 0,04 czyli 4%. To chyba , hm, ponad 10 razy więcej?


tylko że mylisz Mat ugięcie z naciągnięciem pianki między rozstawem .. ugięcie krokwi idzie prostopadle do grubości .. czyli
przy 25cm pianki to procentowo wyniesie to 8% .. dość dużo ..

 moment zginający raz .. jeszcze ścinanie ..

----------


## mat3006

> tylko że mylisz Mat ugięcie z naciągnięciem pianki między rozstawem .. ugięcie krokwi idzie prostopadle do grubości .. czyli
> przy 25cm pianki to procentowo wyniesie to 8% .. dość dużo ..
> 
>  moment zginający raz .. jeszcze ścinanie ..


Przyznam, że nie rozumiem intencji. Przeliczyłem dla rozciągania wskutek ugięcia krokwi. Wszelkie podłoża (membrana, OSB, deski) odkształcą się tak jak element nadrzędny czyli krokwie. Proponowałem, że dostarczę próbki. Mogą być dotryśnięte, wtryśnięte pomiędzy...itd. 
Jakie jest wg. Ciebie procentowe, występujące w realu wydłużenie elementów drewnianych? IMO Pianka OK zawsze będzie miała większe możliwe i nie wystąpi ścięcie. A jaka jest przyczepność wiedzą ci którzy musieli czyścić z niej buty czy zegarki  :big grin:

----------


## מרכבה

Nie wydłużenie, a ugięcie.. tak jak byś szedł po kładce nad rzeczką i ta kładka się ugnie pod Twoim ciężarem ..
Chodzi o nie danie się zaskoczyć nieprzewidzianym sytuacją...

chce być tylko pewny iż będzie działać .. ale przypominam sobie jeden fakt ..
miałem konsolę prądową .. pręt stalowy .. koło 50kg masy .. uszczelnienie było z pianki ..
mimo iż tylko na samej piance która łączyła konsolę z blachą poszycia nie opadła w dół ..

ale mam też doświadczenie z wypełnianiem pianką łączeń między płytami (płyta warstwowa)
niestety ale ruchy konstrukcji z czasem dały efekt iż jest znowu szczelina ..

----------


## bob_budownik

> Widzę, Merkawa, że skutecznie udało Ci się solidnie przestraszyć Bob'a "dramatycznym" ugięciem krokwi. No to muszę uspokoić...


Mat ja mam looz, temat mnie interesuje. Mam sporo czasu żeby podjąć decyzję.





> O i to jest istota informacji ponad 25cm piany i jest ciepło, a nie wmawianie,  że 15cm pomiędzy krokwie wystarczy


Grubość warstwy napewno ma wpływ. Na oko bez doświadczenia zdecydowanie najlepsze wykonanie, warstwy  nie mają zbyt dużej amplitudy, jest w miarę płasko i grubo - rzekłbym ładny widok budzi zaufanie. Jakbym się miał doczepić to do dolnych prześwitów  światła, przy podłodze poddasza, może to nie mieć wpływu na ciągłość izolacji, ale podobno światło na piance to chyba jakieś kłopoty. Wolałbym nie widzieć tam tego światła.

Wełna dla mnie zawsze wygląda cioolato nawet jak jest dobrze ze sztuką położona.

----------


## bob_budownik

> mamy w salonie antresole więc ciepło do góry idzie....


A reszta parteru nad sufitem ma jakąś izolację?

Nie będę miał antresoli, ale też wolałbym korzystać w pewnym stopniu z ciepła parteru na poddaszu. Ciekawi mnie to bo nie wiem jak to rozwiązać u siebie.

----------


## mat3006

> ale mam też doświadczenie z wypełnianiem pianką łączeń między płytami (płyta warstwowa)
> niestety ale ruchy konstrukcji z czasem dały efekt iż jest znowu szczelina ..


Ależ płyta warstwowa to zupełnie inna para kaloszy. Zachowanie pianki OK jest zupełnie inne, o czym chyba nie muszę pisać.

----------


## מרכבה

Wypełniałem szczelinę koło 3-4 cm między płytami .. pianką w nadziei iż  będzie to połączenie wiekuiste ..

----------


## mat3006

> Grubość warstwy napewno ma wpływ. Na oko bez doświadczenia zdecydowanie najlepsze wykonanie, warstwy  nie mają zbyt dużej amplitudy, jest w miarę płasko i grubo - rzekłbym ładny widok budzi zaufanie.


Gładki wygląd jest jest istotny, *wyłącznie marketingowo*. De'facto, pofałdowana w ramach normowej tolerancji, pianka daje dodatkowy walor w zakresie tłumienia hałasu wewnątrz pomieszczenia. A jak z aktualnymi dokumentami tej konkretnej pianki?

----------


## מרכבה

coś dla Kolegi Mata 
zobacz jak ładnie i uważnie wypełnia pianką trudne przestrzenie .. co zabrakło pewnie u Kolegi Kocurka ..
nie tak dawno wspominałem .. a tu masz tak właśnie wyobrażałem sobie uważny natrysk pianki  :smile: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dc6HsSlkSCI a to bardzo ciekawe .. pianką uszczelniają kanty i dają celulozę .. w miejsca gdzie się dobrze sprawdza ...

----------


## mat3006

> coś dla Kolegi Mata 
> zobacz jak ładnie i uważnie wypełnia pianką trudne przestrzenie .. co zabrakło pewnie u Kolegi Kocurka ..
> nie tak dawno wspominałem .. a tu masz tak właśnie wyobrażałem sobie uważny natrysk pianki 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dc6HsSlkSCI a to bardzo ciekawe .. pianką uszczelniają kanty i dają celulozę .. w miejsca gdzie się dobrze sprawdza ...


To co załączyłeś to jest ZK dla majsterklepki. Tzw. Froth-pak'i nie mają dopuszczenia na teren EU ze względu na stosowane gazy. To zestaw dwóch butli ebałt 8kg butanówki. Poza tym jest to pianka *uszczelniająca* (sealing). Gdybyś miał tak wykonać pełną izolację to taniej by wyszła zwykła ZK z reaktora.
Co do drugiego linka to jak się zastanowisz to pewnie nie chciałbyś mieć tak wykonanej izolacji. Podziurawiona paroizolacja, ruszt deskowy pokryty od góry pianką ZK. Jak dla mnie wątpliwy autorytet  :smile:  Przy okazji pytanie dlaczego musieli wymienić tak fajną izolację jaką jest celuloza? Czyżby coś nie teges?

----------


## מרכבה

> Co do drugiego linka to jak się zastanowisz to pewnie nie chciałbyś mieć tak wykonanej izolacji. Podziurawiona paroizolacja, ruszt deskowy pokryty od góry pianką ZK. Jak dla mnie wątpliwy autorytet  Przy okazji pytanie dlaczego musieli wymienić tak fajną izolację jaką jest celuloza? Czyżby coś nie teges?


 ale dali ją z powrotem .. też byłem już pewny że celuloza czy coś innego out .. a tu pod koniec ponowny nadmuch ..

----------


## bob_budownik

> ale dali ją z powrotem .. też byłem już pewny że celuloza czy coś innego out .. a tu pod koniec ponowny nadmuch ..


ciekawe dlaczego celuloza spowrotem?
może to oznaczać, że pianka daje lepszą szczelność?

----------


## mat3006

> ciekawe dlaczego celuloza spowrotem?
> może to oznaczać, że pianka daje lepszą szczelność?


Dlaczego celuloza? Z wyglądu to jakiś bida-house. *CENA* no i *lambda* na opakowaniu spoko to czemu nie?
To że pianka jest szczelniejsza to raczej jest poza dyskusją. Tutaj stosują 2 funtową czyli ZK ok. 30 kg/m3. Sądzę, że w ten sposób doszczelniają wszystkie nieciągłości systemowe, z przebić kablowych oraz uszkodzeń paroizolacji.
 Gostek tłumaczy, że stara izolacja z celulozy się "uleżała" m.in. pod wpływem wilgoci i zacieków, wchłonęła smrodki z dymu i innych przyczyn i została też brzydko potraktowana przez zwierzaczki. Oczywiście poleca swoje usługi jako *sucker * (odsysacz-coby zdementować  :smile:  ) starej izolacji i wdmuchiwacz nowej. Nie do końca jest jasne co się dzieje ze starą. Ponoć można ją ponowniie wykorzystać ale chyba raczej tego nie chcą bo co ze smrodkami? Wygląda na to, że makulaturę należy co jakiś czas wymienić...  :smile:  ?
Jak tak popatrzeć na tę "izolację" to raczej mało poważnie wygląda i średnio nachodzi ochota na takową. To już chyba tfu, tfu, wata skalna lepsza  :smile: . A pianka OK to jakiś kosmos przy tym.
BTW Czy ktoś z Was widział jak wygląda celuloza wdmuchnięta kiedy dostanie solidny zaciek wody? Z grubsza jak wielokrotnego użytku toalietnaja bumaga wyłowiona z "czeluści"  :big grin:

----------


## מרכבה

Były tu przytaczane badania ze Szwecji .. lambda wełny się potwierdziła i nawet do pewnej temperatury .. u nas nie osiągalnej wyraźnie jeszcze spadła..
do poziomu 0,03 W/mK co widać po wykresie... 

to pianka ma na opakowaniu co innego niż w rzeczywistości ... cóż na tym markietingowcy jadą ostro .. i wmawiają 2x lepsze właściwości niż rzeczywistość... a rzeczywistość to = EPS z marketu w cenie maybacha ... za tą cenę można mieć kingspany nad krokwiowe ...
czy inne podobne dobre produkty

----------


## mat3006

> Były tu przytaczane badania ze Szwecji .. lambda wełny się potwierdziła i nawet do pewnej temperatury .. u nas nie osiągalnej wyraźnie jeszcze spadła..
> do poziomu 0,03 W/mK co widać po wykresie... 
> 
> to pianka ma na opakowaniu co innego niż w rzeczywistości ... cóż na tym markietingowcy jadą ostro .. i wmawiają 2x lepsze właściwości niż rzeczywistość... a rzeczywistość to = EPS z marketu w cenie maybacha ... za tą cenę można mieć kingspany nad krokwiowe ...
> czy inne podobne dobre produkty


Po raz nie wiem już który zaznaczam, że nie jest to wykres empiryczny tylko graficzne zobrazowanie funkcji z wzoru. To jaki to dowód? Ciekawe jakby wykres wyglądał dla 1% zawilgocenia?
Kingspany nakrowiowe? To taki "miut"? Ma swoje wady.

----------


## R&K

> Wełna…no cóż nie przemawia do mnie. Nie widziałeś fotek z dachami po kunach? wełnie osiadającej?
> 
> Konrad wybrałbyś wełnę jeszcze raz? Nowy dom też będziesz wełną na poddaszu ocieplał? i styro na sciany?


nowy dom bedzie z plaskim dachem 100% styropian
gdybym 2x budowal zrobilbym tak samo  - po prawie 3 latach mam popekane scianki dzialowe od naporu krokwi/ zabudowy - duzo nie trzeba by bloczek "12" na kleju odkeic 
to tylko pokazuje jak pracuje dach / konstrukcja - zabudowe KG robilem odrazu - laczenia w wielu miejscach mam do poprawki - o tym bylem uprzedzany - by ich uniknac musialbym zabudowe robic po 2 latach - czyli to samo w pewnej mierze dotyczy izolacji piana

welne ktora zastosowalem nie wyobrazam sobie by mogla osiasc - wiem jak reaguje na zgniatania/ubijanie , do tego jest 1 warstwa przywiazana, kolejna docisnieta i to mocno profilami aluminiowymi 
a kuny , u mnie nie ma dstepu do welny - jest podbitka i otwory nie przekraczaja 0,5 cm

----------


## bob_budownik

> ...
> to tylko pokazuje jak pracuje dach / konstrukcja - zabudowe KG robilem odrazu - laczenia w wielu miejscach mam do poprawki - o tym bylem uprzedzany - by ich uniknac musialbym zabudowe robic po 2 latach - czyli to samo w pewnej mierze dotyczy izolacji piana...


Dzięki to ważna uwaga dla mnie, choć i tak zakładałem z  w/w względów sezonowanie SSO. Nie spieszy mi się ale widzę, że cierpliwości to bd się musiał i tak nauczyć. Piankę jak położę i potem GK to na sam koniec, wejście na poddasze bd miał od garażu. Jak założę DB to napiszę coś więcej bo kombinuje żeby poddasze i garaż stanowiły osobne komory rozprężne do WM - to tylko takie założenia/pomysły ale tego tematu jeszcze nie zagłebiałem

----------


## Jacekss

> Dzięki to ważna uwaga dla mnie, choć i tak zakładałem z  w/w względów sezonowanie SSO. Nie spieszy mi się ale widzę, że cierpliwości to bd się musiał i tak nauczyć. Piankę jak położę i potem GK to na sam koniec, wejście na poddasze bd miał od garażu. Jak założę DB to napiszę coś więcej bo kombinuje żeby poddasze i garaż stanowiły osobne komory rozprężne do WM - to tylko takie założenia/pomysły ale tego tematu jeszcze nie zagłebiałem


polecam poczekać 1 sezon z ociepleniem dachu.. jak teraz kupujesz więźbę to na 99,9% będzie ona niewysuszona, ja po 1 sezonie od SSO... dokręcałem jeszcze łączenia bo się to wszystko poluzowało, całe szczęście że ocieplenie robiłem później  :smile:  tak wyszło ale jak widzę na plus dla mnie i domu

----------


## pancio11

Dokładnie. Ja miałem dach zrobiony w styczniu zeszłego roku - naprawdę miałem bardzo dobre drewno.
Gdzieś w połowie roku przyjechał gość od pianki i mierzył wilgotność drewna - miałem chyba 18%. Powiedział, że jest ok i mogą piankować.
Ja poczekałem jeszcze, przed piankowaniem (ok miesiąc temu) skręcałem jeszcze sobie wszystkie śruby na dachu - większość ok 1 cm - tyle było luzu.....

----------


## bob_budownik

Dzięki chłopy  :smile:  To dla mnie cenne uwagi. Jeżeli można prosić dla dobra ciekawego wątku aby ultrawełnowcy i skrajni piankarze dali se spokój. Bo czy wełna czy pianka to i jedno i drugie ma swoje wady i zalety. Niech se ludzie czytają oglądają foty i podejmują na podstawie własnych ocen. Bełkotu i tak nikt nie zrozumie  :smile: 

moja ocena narazie jest taka:

Wełna trochę tańsza, wymaga wypieszczenia przy montażu i najlepiej swoimi ręcami czyli zakaszasz rękawy kupujesz maskę i zapierniczasz jak górnik na kopalni - folia pod nią musi być położona niesamowicie starannie i trza mieć nadzieję, że się to uda bez doświadczenia. Nie jest to tak, że kupujesz wełnę nawciskasz, nawkładasz, pozakładasz, poukładasz, dociśniesz przylepisz folie belejak do stelaży tu trza roboty mistrzowskiej a i tak na oko to wygląda cioolato

Pianka fhoojnierealnie droga, trza zawodowca do pryskania i to najlepiej jak drzewo na poddaszu wyschnie, ułoży się, zakończone będą wszystkie mokre prace i znów dobrze wyschnie.

Na podstawie ostatnich dwóch przypadków w tym wątku można powiedzieć, że kocurowi nie pykło, a  pancio11 albo wiedział co i kiedy robić, albo mu tak wyszło bo wygląda to doskonale i z tego co pisze to działa i chodzi se w majtkach  :smile: 

Podejrzewam, że jeśli cena jednego i drugiego byłaby zbliżona to nie byłoby tematu.

----------


## Zdun Darek B

Mam w ścianach [ 3 warstwy; max -pianka - 1/2 pustaka keramzytowego]   piankę i jestem z niej bardzo  zadowolony .
Grubość warstwy izolacji 10-12 cm , pianka wlewana była z góry po wybudowaniu ścian na wysokość kondygnacji .
Poddasze izolowane wełna mineralna 25 cm skosy a 30 cm powierzchnie płaskie .
Poddasze zdecydowanie szybciej stygnie .... brak akumulacji ciepła w przegrodach .

----------


## mic81

Koszt mojej izolacji pianą - 114 m2 26 cm  + 28 m2 14 cm = +/- 9000 pln  Natrysk będzie wykonany 10.01.2015.

----------


## pancio11

U mnie pow dachu ok 160m - zapłaciłem za 25-28cm 13 tyś zł.
Powtarzam, że inni właściciele takich domów jak mów, któzy mają bardzo dobrej jakości wełnę - ok 30cm mają średnio 3-4 stopnie chłodniej.
Ja jak liczyłem to za wełnę zapłaciłbym ok 3000zł mniej - ale do tego trzeba dołożyć sznurkowanie, foliowanie itp.
Czy te ponad 3000 zł zaoszczędziłem? Nie wiem, nie przeliczałem tego - po prostu chce mieć ciepły dom i tyle, mam pompę ciepła więc im lepsza izolacja tym mniejsze rachunki.
To jest długi temat.... Mam pompkę 9KV, jakbym zakładał wełnę to musiałbym kupić pompkę mocniejszą 9KV T-cap - która jest o ok 4tyś droższa więc.... na jedno wychodzi. Każdy robi po swojemu, ja stwierdziłęm, że zrobię ciepły dom i tyle - pompkę itp mogę kiedyś zmienić ale elewacji czy dachu już nie bardzo dlatego ta decyzja jest już na "lata"...
Mam średnio 28cm pianki na dachu, 20 cm grafitu na ścianach, 12cm grafitu w podłodze i tyle mi wystarczy......
Byłem FIZYCZNIE w takich samych domach jak mój i mam porównanie - na poddaszu z wełną jest chłodniej niż w piankowanym i tyle.
A kto co sobie zechce i co zrobi niech decyduje - nie chcę nikogo namawiać itp tylko pisze swoje zdanie.

----------


## מרכבה

Od jakiego czasu masz tą piankę ? pianka spokojnie przez około 40 tygodni dojrzewa do właściwego "przewodzenia"
zaraz po natrysku osiąga parametry "areogelu"  aby dojść do parametrów marketowca ...
jeśli natrysk masz ile 2 tygodnie to jeszcze ciepło różnica się z czasem wyrówna i będziesz miał to samo co na wełnie, cudów nie ma..
bo ich nie było i nie będzie.. zachowanie pianki po natrysku wybitnie sprzyja marketingowi .. zaraz po natrysku miałeś z grubsza licząc 
bez krokwi jak byś miał 80-90cm izolacji z wełny (lambda zaraz po natrysku wynosi około 0,015 W/mK) czysta rewelacja . .. patrząc na parametry przewodzenia ... stąd aby pianka zachowała swoje właściwości raz jest ZT oraz osłonięta panelami z aluminium ..
by dojść spokojnie po czasie do wartości 0,04 W/mK ...

to nie jest wada pianki, to nieunikniony proces z którym trzeba się liczyć ..
wspomaga sprytnie tylko marketing  :sad:

----------


## BCS

> U mnie pow dachu ok 160m - zapłaciłem za 25-28cm 13 tyś zł......


0,265m*160m2=42,4m3 13000zł=306zł/m3 ocieplenia z robocizną -> to supermata w sklepie 170zł/m3 dobry styropian 220zł/m3, jakoś dotychczas pianę wyceniano na 450zł/m3  tobie wyszło dużo taniej, koło 80zł/m2 dotychczas wyceny  były ponad 100zł przy grubościach ponad 20cm ???, może cena normalnieje, może ropa tanieje i materiały tanieją- jakaś zmiana, może za chwilę wełna i styropian spadną, a piana szybciej zareagowała??

Dobra cena

----------


## drapek

> U mnie pow dachu ok 160m - zapłaciłem za 25-28cm 13 tyś zł.
> Powtarzam, że inni właściciele takich domów jak mów, któzy mają bardzo dobrej jakości wełnę - ok 30cm mają średnio 3-4 stopnie chłodniej.
> Ja jak liczyłem to za wełnę zapłaciłbym ok 3000zł mniej - ale do tego trzeba dołożyć sznurkowanie, foliowanie itp.


25-28cm pianki dla 160m2 to 13 tys. zł (i tak dostałeś dobrą cenę)
30cm wełny dla 160m2 to 5-5,5 tys. zł.
Różnica jest więc nie 3 a 7,5-8 tys. zł  :wink: 
Poza tym może ci znajomi po prostu lubią niższą temp, więc pisanie że mają chłodniej nie mówi zupełnie nic. Albo może mają te kilka stopni mniej w lato o czym zapomniałeś napisać co świadczy dobrze o ich izolacji wełną a jeszcze gorzej przedstawia piankę.

----------


## bob_budownik

> tobie wyszło dużo taniej, koło 80zł/m2 dotychczas wyceny  były ponad 100zł przy grubościach ponad 20cm ?????
> 
> Dobra cena


Pisze z wykonawcami, orientowałem się - potwierdzam, teraz takie ceny ale z terminem wyk. ( parę tygodni ) - może że teraz słaby sezon na robotę na budowie i piankowanie. Może to tylko hepiałer zimowy  :smile:

----------


## plusfoto

> 25-28cm pianki dla 160m2 to 13 tys. zł (i tak dostałeś dobrą cenę)
> 30cm wełny dla 160m2 to 5-5,5 tys. zł.
> Różnica jest więc nie 3 a 7,5-8 tys. zł


Rozumiem że taką wełnę wystarczy kupić i już. Potem tylko zaczarowany ołówek albo różdżka i wełna już jest ułożona. :roll eyes:

----------


## מרכבה

> O jakiej piance piszesz bo chyba nie o ok


 pianka otwarto komórkowa o której 99% rozważań jest ..
właśnie ona się tak zachowuje

----------


## bob_budownik

> .. patrząc na parametry przewodzenia ... stąd aby pianka zachowała swoje właściwości raz jest ZT oraz osłonięta panelami z aluminium ..


Co to jest ZK ?

Merkava u Ciebie szklanka jest do połowy pusta czy pełna?  :Confused: 

Chyba troszkę zabardzo wszystko chcesz mocno i superdokładnie policzyć. Nie jestem do końca przekonany, że obliczenia w dziedzinie termoizolacji zakładają  
wpływ wnętrza domu, ruchliwość domowników, temperatury, szybkość wymiany powietrza przez WM…. ale nie wiem nie znam się   :big tongue:

----------


## mat3006

> Co to jest ZK ?
> 
> Merkava u Ciebie szklanka jest do połowy pusta czy pełna? 
> 
> Chyba troszkę zabardzo wszystko chcesz mocno i superdokładnie policzyć. Nie jestem do końca przekonany, że obliczenia w dziedzinie termoizolacji zakładają  
> wpływ wnętrza domu, ruchliwość domowników, temperatury, szybkość wymiany powietrza przez WM…. ale nie wiem nie znam się


Merkawa po prostu nie bierze (raczej nie chce bo to nie będzie mu pasowało) pod uwagę, że pianka OK *NAPRAWDĘ* spełnia deklarowany współczynnik a wata NIE. Idąc tropem jego rozumowania to należałoby informować, że po jakimś czasie, jak wata dostanie zawilgocenie 1% (to nie jest najmniejszy problem dla waty) to zamiast 30cm waty, Ci którzy zainwestowali w tradycję, będą mieli w rzeczywistości 15cm.
Wszystkie wyżej umieszczone posty o koszcie waty, nie informują jaką macie na myśli. Rozprężne, hipermarketowe, wałki czy sensowne, twarde płyty o gęstości powyżej 40-60 kg/m3. Cena takiej jest mocno inna. Zestawianie gównianej waty z pianką OK, w dodatku bez uwzględnienia kosztów montażu waty i związanych z nim akcesoriów jest grubym naciąganiem.
A ceny pianki OK spadają, to fakt. W zakresie lepszych pianek ok 12-15%, low-cost'owe nawet więcej. Składa się na to kilka przyczyn. Wbrew "argumentom" Tymińskiego czy zaklęciom Merkawy, progres w zakresie zainteresowania, wiedzy oraz płynących z tych zjawisk zamówień ociepleń pianką OK jest ogromny. Daje to efekt skali i udział znaczącej części kosztów funkcjonowania firm w mniejszym stopniu oddziaływuje na cenę kontraktową ocieplenia. Wygląda nawet na to, że miesiące zimowe będą niewiele gorsze od letnich. Poza tym, konkurencja robi swoje i nie mam nic przeciw niej o ile nie powoduje wypaczeń merytorycznych i złego lub obarczonego błędami wykonawstwa. Na przypadki takiego, jak sęp, czyha Tymiński&Ska, żeby zrobić z nich regułę. Niekorzystne zmiany kursu walut mogą zmienić lub zatrzymać trend cenowy.

----------


## מרכבה

> Nie wiem, nie widziałem takiej informacji nawet o swojej. Kojarzę, że sezonowanie jej jest o wiele, wiele krótsze.


 tym gorzej ..
sezonowanie .. zwykła wymiana CO2 na powietrze, stąd potrzeba piankę otulać w aluminimu.. aby zapobiec temu zjawisku plus oczywiście piana ZK.

----------


## מרכבה

Masz wykres, zobacz jak to się zachowuje, takie rzeczy już dawno zostały zbadane....




> Gdzie widziałeś na stropach czy dachach otulanie w aluminium? Albo jak często widziałeś zabawy w zamykanie z obu stron w ZK? Jeśli to w ogóle możliwe i tak naprawdę to po co?


 kingspany .. właśnie mają otulenie ...no ale ..

----------


## מרכבה

> Piana docelowo ma mieć określone parametry więc po co się rozwodzić nad tym co się dzieje w pierwszym dniu czy tygodniu? Dom trochę dłużej stoi.


 tylko podałem w kontekście tego co Kolega jedne pisał .. odnośnie przyjemnego ciepła oraz przewagi nad 30cm wełny .. jest na to właśnie to wytłumaczenie ... masz rację później liczy się faktyczny parametr... ale dobre jest to do marketingu .. można ładą termowizję zrobić itp ..



> No ale to o czym jest ten temat? Kingspanach, płytach "obornickich" czy natrysku piany poliuretanowej na stropy, dachy, ściany?


 ja tylko piszę co trzeba zrobić aby uzyskać lepsze parametry ... nic więcej i jak to się robi...

----------


## מרכבה

Nie inwestor, a marketingowiec . było było już 2x cieplej niż wełna... bo ma lambdę 0,022 .. W/mK 
jak widać na wykresie ma nawet lepiej .. i da się to dla marketingu dobrze wykorzystać.

----------


## mat3006

> tym gorzej ..
> sezonowanie .. zwykła wymiana CO2 na powietrze, stąd potrzeba piankę otulać w aluminimu.. aby zapobiec temu zjawisku plus oczywiście piana ZK.


Hehee... Mekawa... szach i mat-samobój  :smile:  Czy ja dobrze widzę na co się powołujesz? Po pierwsze, na załączonym wykresie, nie ma żadnej informacji jak to pianka. Czy ZK czy OK czy coś pomiędzy. Zawartość komórek otwartych jest różna. Wklejasz różne informacje bez dodatkowej informacji o źródle oraz czego dotyczą. Pianka ZK ICY również jest spieniana wyłącznie wodą i CO2.
Po drugie: jaka jest finalna wartość do której dąży wzrost lambdy? 0,033? Zdecyduj się i bądź konsekwentny. Akurat taka wartość odpowiada deklarowanej lambdzie ICY FORTE. Mieszasz informacje dobierając te które Ci pasują. 
Ponawiam pytanie odnośnie zmiany lambdy waty w zależności od zawilgocenia. Czy którekolwiek z prezentowanych badań dotyczących waty zostało sporządzone z uwzględnieniem zawilgocenia i czy w ogóle były przeprowadzone badania dotyczące budynków gdzie została zastosowana wata po kilku latach użytkowania w naszym klimacie. Jakie jest przeciętne zawilgocenie?

----------


## plusfoto

Merkawa coraz częściej mam wrażenie że u Ciebie jak to już ktoś zauważył szklanka jest zawsze do połowy pusta. Po za tym zastanawiam się po co co jakiś czas szafujesz tą lambdą 0,022 skoro wiadomo że rozpatrujemy praktycznie wyłącznie piankę OK - miesza to ludziom w głowach. Mam propozycję - aby się uwiarygodnić poszukaj może dziury w całym dla wełny i jej marketingowego bełkotu. Bo w/g mnie i nie tylko jedyną przewagą wełny nad pianką jest cena - gdzieś w ogólnym rozrachunku o 25-30% niższa. Mówię oczywiście o aplikacje przez firmy które wiedzą co, jak i dlaczego tak robią a nie inaczej. Pomijam p. Józia z pod budki z piwem któremu się wydaje że ułożenie wełny to pikuś.

----------


## מרכבה

> . Wklejasz różne informacje bez dodatkowej informacji o źródle oraz czego dotyczą.


 źródło budownictwo ogólne TOM II Fizyka budowli ..



> po drugie bardzo głupie bo ewidentnie wskazuje do czego piszący dąży - zero obiektywizmu


 ta...

----------


## מרכבה

a to co jest ? 

 a tu co mucha narobiła ...

----------


## BCS

> Pisze z wykonawcami, orientowałem się - potwierdzam, teraz takie ceny .....y


300zł/m3 atestowanego (samogasnącego) ocieplenia ( L około 0,035) z robocizną i bez problemów z nadzorem  i szczegółami w ułożeniu wełny- TO NAD CZYM SIE ZASTANAWIAĆ- mogę poprosić osoby zawodowo parające się spienianiem, że potwierdzą  możliwość wykonania 1m2 takiego 30cm ocieplenia za około 100zł, czy to  jakiś noworoczny szampan jeszcze komuś bulgocze.

----------


## מרכבה

> 300zł/m3 atestowanego (samogasnącego) ocieplenia ( L około 0,035) z robocizną i bez problemów z nadzorem i szczegółami w ułożeniu wełny- TO NAD CZYM SIE ZASTANAWIAĆ- mogę poprosić osoby zawodowo parające się spienianiem, że potwierdzą możliwość wykonania 1m2 takiego 30cm ocieplenia za około 100zł, czy to jakiś noworoczny szampan jeszcze komuś bulgocze.


 jak się zacznie palić to nie ma znaczenia czy maso gaśnie czy nie .. jeśli jest materiałem palnym to będzie się palić ...



wartość współczynników do liczenia wg PN EN 12524

 a tu co jest  i kto tu ściemę puszcza ?

próbowałem "obrnić" piankę że normalną sprawą jest iż zmienia się jej przewodność cieplna od natrysku .. a co mnie spotyka .. że jestem nie obiektywny ...

----------


## mat3006

> źródło budownictwo ogólne TOM II Fizyka budowli ..


A wydanie z którego roku? Może jest w formie linku. 
Jeżeli to jest załączenie to badanie przez kogo przeprowadzone aby dotrzeć do abstraktu.

----------


## מרכבה

> Koledze dedykuję cytat z linkowanego zestawu zaleceń:
> "...do obliczania współczynników U przegród budynku należy wykorzystywać obliczeniowe współczynniki przewodzenia ciepła λobl materiałów, a nie wartości deklarowane λD, co dotyczy w szczególności materiałów termoizolacyjnych...
> Mam nadzieję, że użyte tu sformułowania i cały sens jest zrozumiały.
> Nie będę podawał w którym miejscu bo być może zmusi to do przeczytania bardzo interesującego opracowania. Wiele informacji który w jasny i jednoznaczny sposób odpowiadają na mnóstwo pytań zadawanych na tym forum. Zwłaszcza dotyczących właściwych rozwiązań mających na celu likwidację lub redukcję mostków. Z przyjemnością stwierdzam, że potwierdzono w 100 % moje stanowisko na temat balkonów 
> 
> Pozdrawiam


i po wklejeniu ostatniego zrzutu ... sprawa się wyjaśnia zgodnie z normą trza liczyć piana pur = 0,045  :bash: 
A wydanie z którego roku? Może jest w formie linku. 
Jeżeli to jest załączenie to badanie przez kogo przeprowadzone aby dotrzeć do abstraktu. 2005

----------


## מרכבה

http://www.lubas.com.pl/uploads/images/lambda2.jpg pierwsza grafika ...

http://www.iterm.eu/wp-content/uploa...moizolacje.jpg druga ..
ale Ciebie nie posądził bym o tak niską znajomość jak nie zobaczenie skąd jest grafika .. myślałem że to oczywiste ..
jednak się pomyliłem ..muszę okraszać lepiej swoje posty abyś nie miał kłopotów ...

http://www.purizol.pl/dlaczego.html

  [img ] http://www.purizol.pl/images/wyk-1.jpg [ img]

 teraz będę sobie tak robił .. abyś nie miał ktłopotów tylko sobie linka skopiujesz i będziesz widział skąd grafika

http://www.purterm.eu/piana_poliuretanowa.html i tak można do końca świata wklejać ... wszędzie to samo kłamstwo ... 


http://www.eko-pur.pl/izolacja-natry...natryskowe.htm tak najedli się tej konwekcji i na tym jadą ...




> Pianki poliuretanowe otwarto komórkowe a właściwie ich struktura, umożliwia swobodną dyfuzję pary wodnej z wnętrza pomieszczeń przez ten izolator, podobnie jak ma miejsce w przypadku wełen. Dlatego w przypadku zastosowania tego materiału, niezbędna jest przestrzeń wentylacyjna, którą wykonuje się tak jak w przypadku wełny mineralnej. Wymaga zamontowania membrany z pozostawieniem szczeliny, umożliwiającej usuwanie przenikającej pary wodnej oraz zgromadzonych skroplin wody.  Pianka poliuretanowa otwarto komorowa, posiada podobne właściwości termiczne do wełny mineralnej czy styropianu, jednak z tą różnicą, że w gotowym ociepleniu z pianki otwarto komórkowej nie występują łączenia oraz materiał ten trwale przykleja się do podłoża, uniemożliwiając powstawanie mostków termicznych. Dlatego, zapewnia lepszą ochronę termiczną niż tradycyjne materiały termoizolacyjne.


 a to jak ci od natrysku piany ZO robią na pianę OK..
http://www.eko-pur.pl/izolacja-natry...natryskowe.htm cyt stąd .. jak by kto pytał ..
a ktoś tu kiedyś pisał o braku potrzeby paroizolacji i innych zachowań ? jak jest w tedy różnica i kto łże ? jak trzeba robić dokładnie to samo co przy wełnie ..

----------


## bob_budownik

> Cytat Napisał מרכבה  Zobacz post
> .. patrząc na parametry przewodzenia ... stąd aby pianka zachowała swoje właściwości raz jest ZT oraz osłonięta panelami z aluminium ..


Podbijam, co to jest ZT ? 
Czy miało być ZK ?

----------


## מרכבה

zamknięto komórkowa .. ZK .. ZT mi się jakoś nie kojarzy .. zamknięto komórkową

http://www.termavit-izolacje.pl/file...ata%200810.pdf połuczająca lektóra .. lambda 0,043 W/mK . 

http://www.termavit-izolacje.pl/16,p...komorkowa.html

http://www.termavit-izolacje.pl/13,o...czy-welna.html a tu już naciąganie .. bo nie podadzą że pianka ma 0,043 zgodnie z aprobatą tylko łżą ..





> Nie wywołuje uczulenia u ludzi i zwierząt, nie pyli. Poliuretan to substancja całkowicie obojętna chemicznie, nietoksyczna i bezwonna, dlatego też materiał ten z powodzeniem używany jest w przemyśle spożywczym i może mieć bezpośredni kontakt z żywnością.


 taa.. tylko co ma w sobie .. i co uwalnia ..
polecam natrysk bez masek .. bo samo zdrowie .. jeśli tak

----------


## מרכבה

To powiedz czemu nie ma jasnego podpisu pianka PUR zamknięto komórkowa .. taka subtelna różnica ..laik tego nawet nie wychwyci ..

http://www.iterm.eu/nasza-oferta/pia...termoizolacja/ otwarcie przygrywają głupa ..




> Warto podkreślić, że do osiągnięcia tego samego efektu izolacji termicznej potrzeba:
> 25 mm poliuretanu,
> 40 mm styropianu,
> 45 mm wełna mineralna,
> 50 mm korek.
> 
> Wyżej wymienione dane obrazują wydajność piany otwarto komorowej. Zastosowanie piany półsztywnej zapewni niezwykłą trwałość budynków oraz maksymalną szczelność. Solidność i trwałość produktu wynika z nie zanikania właściwości fizycznych pianki w wyniku utlenienia lub zamoknięcia, a parametry przeciwwilgociowe czterokrotnie przewyższają dane najlepszych folii paroizolacyjnych.


 i kto łże ?

----------


## plusfoto

> To powiedz czemu nie ma jasnego podpisu pianka PUR zamknięto komórkowa .. taka subtelna różnica ..laik tego nawet nie wychwyci ..
> 
> http://www.iterm.eu/nasza-oferta/piana-poliuretanowa-oraz-powloki-polimerowe/otwarto-komorkowa/zastosowanie-piany-otwarto-komorowej-termoizolacja/ otwarcie przygrywają głupa ..
> 
>  i kto łże ?


Merkawa a może byś tam zajżał do odnośnika o pianie OK
http://www.iterm.eu/nasza-oferta/pia...rto-komorkowa/

----------


## מרכבה

fakty jeden poszedł ..za co przepraszam.. nie mniej jedna jaskółka wiosny nie czyni 
http://www.ekohouse-izolacje.pl/3,Ro...-poliuretanowa

http://pianix.pl/Pianka-poliuretanowa/ tu już pojechali po EPS'sie .. :big lol:  ta utlenia się ..  :big lol:  tylko z pianki w tych samych warunkach nie zostaje nic ..
proch ..akurat tu mam dobre porównanie .. od ponad 20 letniej izolacji z EPS'u bez żadnej osłony .. i do pianki .. po 2 latach .. trzeba będzie znowu zrobić natrysk ..




> Piana otwarto-komórkowa, jest dostępna w mniejszych gęstościach niż piana zamknięto-komórkowa dzięki czemu wymaga mniejszego nakładu materiału, co przyczynia się do jej niższej ceny. Posiada ona więcej otwartych komórek niż piana zamknięto-komórkowa, co daje wyższy współczynnik przenikania ciepła – k, lecz mimo to w dalszym ciągu doskonale pełni funkcję termoizolacyjną. Dodatkowym atutem są bardzo wysokie właściwości dźwiękoszczelne. Izolacja pianą otwartokomórkową wymusza zastosowanie folii paroizolacyjnej od wewnątrz budynku, ze wględu na przepuszczalność pary wodnej.


 http://www.litbud.pl/pur.html "




> Właściwości piany otwarto-komórkowej:
> Gęstość 6-25kg/m3
> Współczynnik izolacji akustycznej 0,5
> Współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła 0,040 W/mK
> Wielokrotnie wyższy opór cieplny w porównaniu ze styropianem, wełną mineralną, płytą pleśniową, drewnem, korkiem
> Odporna na utlenianie się w podwyższonej temperaturze
> Odporna na ogień
> Brak szczelin na łączeniach co uniemożliwia przeciekanie


 *Plusfoto* dzięki za linka http://www.iterm.eu/nasza-oferta/pia...rto-komorkowa/ tego jak by kto pytał ...




> Wielokrotnie wyższy opór cieplny w porównaniu ze styropianem, wełną mineralną


 bez komentarza .. patrz  


> Współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła 0,040 W/mK





> http://ociepleniepianka.pl/ociepleni...retanowa-cena/





> Pianka poliuretanowa czy wełna mineralna  ?
> To trudny pytanie gdyż podstawowym czynnikiem którym kieruje się każdy inwestor jest współczynnik przewodnictwa ciepła  λ- lambda czyli zdolności do przepływu ciepła. Nikt jednak nie bierze po uwagę tego że w przypadku wełny mineralnej nie ma on nic do rzeczy gdyż w materiale występuje proces konwekcji, promieniowanie ciepła  – i tak naprawdę jest on cały czas wietrzony a podczas tego procesu całe ciepło jest uwalniane w kierunku niższej temperatury, w przypadku pianki eliminujemy te procesy oszczędzając energię.Warto też dodać że pianka  utrzymuje swoje właściwości  przez całe życie budynku, a w przypadku tradycyjnych izolacji następuje powolne pogorszenie się parametrów i obniżenie skuteczności termicznej.


 cytat ze strony ...
no tak bo pianka jest nie transparętna ... tylko czemu jest ten grafitowy EPS...
kolejny dowód iż potrzeba zaklinania ..

a najlepsze w tym linku jest że pianka gryzie piankę można się wczytać

----------


## מרכבה

Masz rację .. można by było ich zaatakować bezpośrednio, ale jesteśmy tu .. i wiele osób czytających ..
jakoś jeszcze nie ma czasu wspomnieć o "zaletach" wełny


 najlepsza akcja pod koniec 8 min i dalej .. nie zdzierżyli ni pacierza ...

----------


## מרכבה

tu akurat pir .. ale jeden czort ..
żeby tylko zdążyć gacie zaciągnąć :big lol:  coś gdzieś było o palności ? że samo gasnący  :big lol:

----------


## plusfoto

Merkawa już dzisiaj wystaw z domu wszystkie krzesła, fotele, materace a nie daj boże jak masz dywany i jeszcze wełniane to faktycznie jak coś się wydarzy to gaci nie zdążysz założyć. O firankach i zasłonach nie wspomnę.

----------


## מרכבה

oj tam gacie też .. bo z bawełny ..

zostaną jeszcze opowieści piankowców o wirach konwekcyjnych ..i innych zjawiskach paranormalnych... były wyniki badań ze Szwecji o tym, wyniki szczelności domów z Norwegii ..
okazało się że jednak piana otwarto komórkowa potrzebuje paroizolacji ..
a było grane larum ze trzeba folie rozciągać .. o masz .. dobrze się wczytać ..
i wychodzi ... mnie wełna ani grzeje a ni ziębi ..

----------


## pancio11

> oj tam gacie też .. bo z bawełny ..
> 
> zostaną jeszcze opowieści piankowców o wirach konwekcyjnych ..i innych zjawiskach paranormalnych... były wyniki badań ze Szwecji o tym, wyniki szczelności domów z Norwegii ..
> okazało się że jednak piana otwarto komórkowa potrzebuje paroizolacji ..
> a było grane larum ze trzeba folie rozciągać .. o masz .. dobrze się wczytać ..
> i wychodzi ... mnie wełna ani grzeje a ni ziębi ..


Ty to jesteś zajebisty  :smile: 
Tak czytam Twoje posty i dochodzę do wniosku, że chyba masz płacone od jednego Anty piankowego wpisu  :smile:

----------


## מרכבה

> Ty to jesteś zajebisty 
> Tak czytam Twoje posty i dochodzę do wniosku, że chyba masz płacone od jednego Anty piankowego wpisu


 to mi zaszło pod skórę iż 
nagina się jak tylko może rzeczywistość i próbuje się usprawiedliwić wszelakimi metodami ... 

Wczytaj się w moje posty, wełna też na elewacjach po uszach dostała mocno ..

----------


## bob_budownik

> okazało się że jednak piana otwarto komórkowa potrzebuje paroizolacji ..


Adam_mk jakieś osiem milionów postów temu pisał o tym żeby kłaść cienką warstwę ZK na OK zamiast folii właśnie.

Potem jak pytałem tutaj o ten sposób to się wszyscy dziwili a później adam_mk zapytany nie do końca jasno odpowiedział.

----------


## מרכבה

przypuszczam że to jest pianka zamknięto komórkowa, ale to trzeba by sprawdzić u źródła ...

----------


## plusfoto

> Napisał *pancio11*  
>                  jak liczyłem to za wełnę zapłaciłbym ok 3000zł mniej





> ale kręcisz, poniżej masz swoje oryginalne słowa dla wełna U=0,13
> 
>  Napisał *pancio11*  
> 
>                  15cm pomiędzy krokwie, druga warstwa 10cm? Isover 0,33 czy Ursa 0,22. Cena ok 7000zł *za wełnę*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

mpoplaw rozumiem że ułożyło się samo albo czarodziejska różdżka i chop między krokwie.

----------


## compi

> mat rozumiem że ułożyło się samo albo czarodziejska różdżka i chop między krokwie.


 Napisz ile się dzisiaj się bierze za ułożenie m2 wełny ze sznurowaniem?

----------


## plusfoto

> Napisz ile się dzisiaj się bierze za ułożenie m2 wełny ze sznurowaniem?


Rozmawiałem z trzema firmami - żadna za mniej jak 3K nie chciała rozmawiać. Firma "krzak" - 1,5 do 2K. Oczywiście mówimy o robociźnie.

----------


## plusfoto

> Chyba nie mat tylko mpoplaw


Masz rację - już poprawiłem

----------


## מרכבה

> przypuszczam że to jest pianka zamknięto komórkowa, ale to trzeba by sprawdzić u źródła ...
> Zacytujmy najlepszego:


 Ty chyba nie odróżniasz słów ... napisałem przypuszczam, oraz wymaga sprawdzenia ...

oczywiście przy piance nie potrzeba jej przycinać, nie potrzeba foliować ..

http://www.purterm.eu/piana_poliuretanowa.html tu w miarę uczciwie pokazane że po 20 latach pianka o gęstości 35 kg/m3 będzie miała lambdę 0,03 W/mK 


 pokazali iż gaz wewnątrz komórek owszem jest cudny .. ale żeby ten cud był cały czas, to już pisałem potrzeba powłoki gazoszczelnej ..  tu jest piana o gęstości 35 kg /m3 ..

----------


## compi

> Rozmawiałem z trzema firmami - żadna za mniej jak 3K nie chciała rozmawiać. Firma "krzak" - 1,5 do 2K. Oczywiście mówimy o robociźnie.


Ułożenie wełny na 160m2 ?
Takie oferty pierwsze  z brzegu za całość następujących prac:
"Zlecę wykonanie docieplenia poddasza (wełna + folia + płyta k-g na stelażu) w 7 budynkach -każdy po ok.100m2 w Gołuskach koło Poznania. Proszę o oferty tylko i wyłącznie od firm dających gwarancje na wykonaną usługę. Interesuje mnie  cena za metr kwadratowy samej  robocizny łącznie z ostatnim etapem malowania."

I mamy oferty: 

Rozpoczęcie robót może nastąpić na przełomie kwietnia/maja  2014 r.
Izabela Flak 
2014.02.04: Witam chętnie podejmiemy się tego zlecenia za 45złm2,mysle że jest to cena adekwatna do wykonywanej pracy,oferty z niższą ceną moga tez wystapic to wtedy polecamy się na poprawki nasz nr.tel602537115     
do
negocjacji    

Agnieszka Baliniak 
2014.01.26: Witam firma EFEKT wykona zlecenie z 46zł za m2 tel 609310494
Błażej Bełdzikowski 
2014.01.12: Maja cena to 45zł m2 tel 721 116 703

Robert Ostrzycki 
2014.01.11: Witam. Jestem zainteresowany tą ofertą. Cena to 40zł/ m2 Proszę o kontakt tel. 603-625-638 lub email : [email protected] Pozdrawiam

Na końcu jedna oferta z pianą dotycząca tego zlecenia:

Łukasz Wolak 
2014.01.12: Szanowna Pani Małgorzato, zachęcam do wykorzystania technologii natrysku piany poliuretanowej (zamiast wełny). SZYBKO, SKUTECZNIE, Z BEZTERMINOWĄ GWARANCJĄ. Jesteśmy Certyfikowanym Wykonawcą DEMILEC, z kilkuletnim doświadczeniem (od pojawienia się marki Demilec w Polsce '0 :cool: . Proszę o kontakt telefoniczny: 535324191, lub mailowy na adres [email protected]. Oferta po pomiarach na budowie, lub otrzymaniu dokumentacji technicznej. www.izoluk.pl, www.izolacja-pianka-wielkopolska.pl, https://www.facebook.com/pages/IZOLUK-izolacje-natryskowe/151118701648622


I jest druga
Marek Kordiak 
2014.01.12 (zmieniono 2014.01.12 o 09:17): Witam proponuję skuteczną izolację zamknięto komorową pianką (lambda 0,02) ścian fundamentowych oraz posadzki zamiast (chudego betonu) izoluje od wody i termicznie; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2IDG_HDQs4 Natomiast na poddasze piankę otwarto komorową (lambda 0,035) jest odporna na wilgoć i czynniki chemiczne, ochrania elementy drewnianych przed pleśnią, grzybami oraz insektami, wnika w trudno dostępne miejsca, ma bardzo dobrą przyczepność (adhezja) do powierzchni, może być stosowana na wszystkich typach podłoża. aby uzyskać więcej informacji zapraszam na stronę http://izolacja-pianka-dolnoslaskie.pl/ lub Tel. 603703342 , mail; [email protected]

----------


## compi

Tak więc 160m2 x 45 = 7200 za całość robocizny plus materiały w kwocie 7000zł z postu pańcia. Razem 14 tysięcy, niech będzie 15. Za samą pianę zapłacił 13 tysięcy.

----------


## מרכבה

http://www.quadfoam.pl/images/green-projects-graph.png teraz dobrze popatrzcie jak popisany jest ten obrazek... łgarstwo pierwszej kategorii...



QuadFoam® 2.0

Piana zamknięto komorowa QuadFoam ® 2.0 taki podpis nad pierwszym obrazkiem powinien pisać ! ot może ktoś nie zauważy ..

http://www.lwcad.republika.pl/jedn/jedn_cisn.htm jak by ktoś potrzebował przeliczyć ile to jest 5 PSI... całe 0,35 kN /m2 tyle wytrzymuje ta pianka na rozciąganie .. czyli nic... to jest zupełne nic ...




> System otwartokomórkowy  pianki poliuretanowej jest odporny na gryzonie i warunki atmosferyczne. Pianka jest nienasiąkliwa, odporna mechanicznie i chemicznie a dodatkowo w przypadku pożaru jest samo gasnąca. Stanowi izolację przed wychłodzeniem obiektu w zimie oraz jego nagrzaniem podczas upalnych słonecznych dni.


 cyt z tego http://izospray.pl/system-otwartokomorkowy/  ta samo gasnąca równie dobrze można napisać samo tryskająca . to jeden czort .. 45 s i nawet po mszy .. co było widać na filmach ..
ot samogasnące ... :rotfl: 




> Piana poliuretanowa w systemie otwartokomórkowym stanowi przykład na ekonomiczne wykorzystanie poliuretanów do celów izolacyjnych, jest bardzo wydajna przez co koszty wykonania docieplenia stają się niższe. System otwartokomórkowy posiada też najlepsze właściwości izolacji akustycznej i  to stanowi o jej dużej popularności. Niestety pianka otwartokomórkowa posiada także wady, należy tu wspomnieć o niskiej odporności na ściskanie, dużą plastyczność, podwyższone chłonięcie wilgoci i niską klasę odporności ogniowej, jednak pomimo tych wad pianka poliuretanowa otwartokomórkowa jest nadal jednym z najskuteczniejszych materiałów izolacyjnych.


 nie mniej po cichy piszą prawdę o tym czymś ..chyba wyjątek że o wadach napisali  :wink:

----------


## compi

> Widziałem jedno takie wykonanie - rewelacja, po pianie ZK można chodzić jak po gotowej podłodze, szybko, szczelnie ale cena...


Wierzę, ale my tu nie o tym. Chyba że to wątek dla robiących na bogato, wtedy piszmy czemu warto 2x więcej płacić za izolację.

----------


## מרכבה

> Jeszcze raz - gaz wewnątrz komórek JAKIEJ PIANY?


 każdej, tylko ze im gęściejsza piana tym proces wolniejszy oraz 
docelowa wartość mniejsza dla piany zamknięto komórkowej... ładnie to było pokazane na jednej stronie...

http://www.purterm.eu/piana_poliuretanowa.html

http://www.termavit-izolacje.pl/17,cennik.html i to jest całkiem fajna cena ..
która nabiera znamion przyzwoitości, tu czarno na białym jest za co się płaci  :smile:

----------


## plusfoto

> Ale tu jest o ok, która ma koło 0,04 to po co mieszać z zk?
> 
>  ładnie to było pokazane na jednej stronie...
> 
> 
> 
> To teraz jak za samą robociznę przy wełnie żąda się od 40zł/m2 w górę to policz ile piany położysz jak do tej robocizny doliczysz jeszcze dobrą wełnę, folię, sznurki i co tam jeszcze potrzeba. W ogóle już nie dziwię się dlaczego developerzy przechodzą na pianę.


kszchu tu nie mieszaj 40-55 jest to robocizna ale z zabudową. Samą wełnę masz za około 30. Nie zapomnij że zarówno przy samej wełnie w cenie jet też rozmieszczenie i montaż wieszaków a przy pianie ekipa tego raczej nie wykona więc masz jeszcze dodatkowy koszt.

----------


## plusfoto

Dlatego od dawna to mówię iż różnica w cenie to około 25-30% na korzyść wełny. Choć przy obecnych cenach ta różnica może być jeszcze mniejsza bo patrząc na podany cennik 30 cm piany można mieć gdzieś za 80 zł.

----------


## mic81

Witam Pana!
Cena za 1cm grubości na pow. 1m2 to 2,85 (przy grubości warstwy do 15cm),
Cena za 1cm grubości na pow. 1m2 to 2,64 (przy grubości warstwy od 15cm do 25cm),
Cena za 1cm grubości na pow. 1m2 to 2,60 (przy grubości warstwy od 25cm do 30cm),

Wiec:
koszt izolacji powierzchni 114m2 dla grubości 28cm wynosił by 8299,20 (ocieplenie stropu)
Koszty dojazdu: 300

Piana OK Polychem z Poznania

----------


## Tomaszs131

> kszchu tu nie mieszaj 40-55 jest to robocizna ale z zabudową. Samą wełnę masz za około 30. Nie zapomnij że zarówno przy samej wełnie w cenie jet też rozmieszczenie i montaż wieszaków a przy pianie ekipa tego raczej nie wykona więc masz jeszcze dodatkowy koszt.


Dlugo szukalem fachowca od zbudowy, ktoremu nie przeszkadzalby fakt powieszenia wieszakow przed natryskiem.
Wszyacy inni a bylo ich chyba ze szesciu zrezygnowalo.

----------


## Tomaszs131

> kszchu tu nie mieszaj 40-55 jest to robocizna ale z zabudową. Samą wełnę masz za około 30. Nie zapomnij że zarówno przy samej wełnie w cenie jet też rozmieszczenie i montaż wieszaków a przy pianie ekipa tego raczej nie wykona więc masz jeszcze dodatkowy koszt.


Dlugo szukalem fachowca od zbudowy, ktoremu nie przeszkadzalby fakt powieszenia wieszakow przed natryskiem.
Wszyscy inni a bylo ich chyba ze szesciu zrezygnowalo.
Za zabudowe zaplacilem 45 zl za m2, w tym ulozenie welny w dwoch warstwach, paroizolacje- poliuretan pod profil ud, dwie warstwy karton gipsu, gladz.

----------


## compi

> kszchu tu nie mieszaj 40-55 jest to robocizna ale z zabudową. Samą wełnę masz za około 30. Nie zapomnij że zarówno przy samej wełnie w cenie jet też rozmieszczenie i montaż wieszaków a przy pianie ekipa tego raczej nie wykona więc masz jeszcze dodatkowy koszt.


Obaj mieszacie. 10zł/m2 to standard. Nikt wam potem za pozostałe 15-25 złotych konstrukcji i kręcenia płyty z położeniem szpachli i malowaniem nie zrobi. Tym bardziej na skosach, ściankach kolankowych, często lukarnach, jętkach i oknach ze skomplikowaną konstrukcją pod g-k.

----------


## plusfoto

Compi problem polega na tym że inaczej mnie policzy ekipa za samo ułożenie wełny a zupełnie inaczej za ułożenie i zabudowę.

----------


## surgi22

> Compi problem polega na tym że inaczej mnie policzy ekipa za samo ułożenie wełny a zupełnie inaczej za ułożenie i zabudowę.


Przy złożonych robotach ( wełna + zabudowa ) zawsze taniej wyjdzie jedna ekipa niż dwie oddzielne. PS a jeszcze taniej jak sam zrobisz  :smile:

----------


## compi

> Compi problem polega na tym że inaczej mnie policzy ekipa za samo ułożenie wełny a zupełnie inaczej za ułożenie i zabudowę.


I dla tego napisałeś 30zł/m2 ułożenia? Skąd te ceny? Podaj linka czy jakieś źródło. Już za 10zł/m2 warto się indywidualnie pochylić nad tym etapem. Ani skomplikowany nie jest, ani jakiś wymagający tężyzny fizycznej. Ot, maska, czapeczka, okularki, może być kombinezon 1-razowy z hurtowni z ciuchami roboczymi lub koszula z długim rękawem. Kilka dni roboty.  Tyle że czy przy pianie, czy przy wełnie, wcześniej się ruszt robi i go potem rozpina pozostawiając grzybki. Więc wizyta ekipy jest i tak potrzebna.

----------


## plusfoto

Firma która robiła dla mnie dach. 
Stelaż i wełna - 28 zł + materiał
Stelaż, wełna i zabudowa - 50 zł + materiał
Stelaż i zabudowa bez wełny w dwóch etapach - 35 zł + materiał

----------


## compi

> Firma która robiła dla mnie dach. 
> Stelaż i wełna - 28 zł + materiał
> Stelaż, wełna i zabudowa - 50 zł + materiał
> Stelaż i zabudowa bez wełny w dwóch etapach - 35 zł + materiał


No to nie wiem skąd wytrzasnąłeś 30zł za samą wełnę. U Ciebie wyszło 15. Dodam że czym wełna z lepsza lambdą tym łatwiej i bezpyłowo się ją układa. Zwykła unimata to po prostu szmata, hehe.

----------


## mat3006

> ...Zwykła unimata to po prostu szmata, hehe.


Dlaczego tak nazwałeś "sprawdzony" produkt Isoevera? Ma całkiem ładną *lambdę* i atrakcyjną *cenę*. Od razu, tam, szmata.... :big lol:

----------


## plusfoto

> właśnie na liczbach wymiernych na swoim osobistym przykładzie udowodniłeś że wełna wraz z robocizną tańsza co najmniej 60%
> 
> zapiszemy to w pamięci i użyję tego zawsze jaki ci znowu wpadnie do głowy bełkot marketingowy piankowców


Masz rację i to grubymi czcionkami zapisz 
*Stelaż, wełna i zabudowa - 50 zł + materiał*
*Stelaż i zabudowa bez wełny w dwóch etapach - 35 zł + materiał*


Pomijamy cenę stelaża i płyt. *Dobra* wełna 30 cm około 35-40 zł m2 - wiem że ty załatwisz za 15 -  Razem 1 przypadek 85-90 zł
Pianka z cennika z linku 30 cm - 80zł. Razem 2 przypadek 115 zł.

*To teraz pokaż mi gdzie widzisz rozbieżność w moich słowach - ZABUDOWA (WEŁNA) JEST TAŃSZA OD PIANKI O 25-30%

i TO JEST JEDYNA JEJ PRZEWAGA NAD PIANĄ


*I przy okazji taki prosty cennik i ostatnia jego pozycja:
http://cennik-budowlany.remontuj.pl/...suchych-tynkow

----------


## pancio11

Kto jak woli - pianka czy wełna  :smile: 
Wszystkim nowym na forum , którzy są nie zdecydowani proponuję pojeżdzić po domkach z wełną i pianką - na porównanie

----------


## pancio11

Ja bym porównał : Honda Civic i Fiat Punto - auta w tej samej klasie. W podobnym wyposażeniu zapłacimy ok 15tyś mniej  za Fiata. Zaoszczędzimy?
Ja uważam, że nie..............z czasem
Również temat rzeka  :smile:

----------


## plusfoto

> czyli wełna 30cm grubo 35-40zł/m2 + 15zł robocizna = 50-55zł/m2 za U=0,11
> piana 30cm grubo 80-120zł/m2 za U=0,13
> czyli dla dachu 200m2 mamy kwotę 10-12 tyś zł która może nam zostać w kieszeni albo pójdzie do kieszeni mata


Ty walisz głupa czy nim jesteś w tej swojej kreatywnej księgowości?
85 -90 * 200 = 17500
115 * 200 = 23000
Gdzie tam widzisz różnicę 10-12K

----------


## plusfoto

Napisz do nich że są idioci i wciskają kit, gównianą piankę oraz że nie znają się na robocie:
http://www.termavit-izolacje.pl/17,cennik.html

A od tego postu zaczęła się praktycznie moja dyskusja z tobą

----------


## pancio11

Czyli nie źle się wkopałem z moją badziewską pianką.....  :sad: 
Chyba ją będę skrobał i powkładam sobie wełnę - będzie lepiej i cieplej

----------


## bob_budownik

Pancio, to miałeś zrobić w zasadzie od razu. he he

----------


## plusfoto

> Czyli nie źle się wkopałem z moją badziewską pianką..... 
> Chyba ją będę skrobał i powkładam sobie wełnę - będzie lepiej i cieplej


Nie no poczekaj chociaż jak Ci się zbierze z wiadro wody w każdym metrze pianki a lambda podskoczy do 1 :big lol:

----------


## pancio11

Człowiek jest głupi... trzeba więcej czytać i pisać postów + obliczenia, wykresy, krzywe, linki itp itd - wtedy bym tak nie zawalił z tą pianką  :sad: 
Od razu mogłem dać sobie fajną, ciepłą wełnę która się nie pali, nie śmierdzi i nie traci swoich właściwości z czasem. Człowiek uczy się na błędach.
Pamiętajcie ! - NIE PIANKUJCIE! OTWÓRZCIE WSZYSCY PIANKOWICZE OCZY!
P.S
Sprzedam Toyotę - zadbana, jak nowa. Kupię Fiata , Dacie lub Ładę - jak będzie ktoś chętny to piszcie.

----------


## drapek

i po co te ironie?!
*pancio11* i *plusfoto* - zrobiliście sobie piankę - fajnie  :wink:  Wybraliście bardzo dobry rodzaj ocieplenia, a że droższy - Wasz wybór i Wasze pieniądze.
Ale nie wmawiajcie że wełną taniej się tego nie zrobi i nie będzie równie dobrze bo tak nie jest.
Jak pisałem wcześniej na przykładzie 160m2 ocieplenia odliczając montaż wełny to i tak zostaje jakieś 5,5 tys zł. 
Położenie karton-gipsów i tak trzeba robić czy to pianka czy to wełna. Folię na piankę też trzeba dać żeby było dobrze więc tego też nie ma co wliczać.

----------


## plusfoto

> i po co te ironie?!
> .
> Ale nie wmawiajcie że wełną taniej się tego nie zrobi i nie będzie równie dobrze bo tak nie jest.


Ja akurat jeszcze się waham i ocieplenia nie mam. Natomiast co do twej sugestii powyżej to proszę abyś wskazał choć jedno miejsce w którym takie stwierdzenie padło lub coś takiego zostało zasugerowane - przynajmniej z mojej strony a i przypuszczam że z pancia również
PS Mało tego w każdym możliwym momencie podkreślamy to iż wełną jest taniej

----------


## drapek

> Ty walisz głupa czy nim jesteś w tej swojej kreatywnej księgowości?
> 85 -90 * 200 = 17500
> 115 * 200 = 23000
> Gdzie tam widzisz różnicę 10-12K


to jeszcze raz i  na spokojnie:
30cm wełny kosztuje jakieś 35zł/m2 = 200m2 to wydatek 7 tys. zł.
30cm pianki kosztuje jakieś 90zł/m2 = 200m2 to wydatek 18 tys. zł.

Do wełny należy doliczyć 2 razy folie (nad i pod wełnę) to razem jakieś 700zł. Naturalnie wełnę ktoś musi położyć, wiec to też kosztuje.
pod piankę a karton-gips też należałoby dać folię więc około 350zł.

stelaże i profile pod karton-gipsy ktoś musi zrobić zarówno przy piankowaniu czy przy ocieplaniu wełną, wiec koszta takie same.

Pytałem znajomego, który ociepla poddasza (robi to bardzo dobrze, ma zarejestrowana firmę). Położenie 2x wełny + 2x folia + KG i wyszpachlowanie wszystkiego na gotowo to 40-43zł (zależy ile okien dachowych).
Montaż samych stelaży pod natrysk pianki oraz późniejszy montaż foli + KG i wyszpachlowanie to 30-33zł/m2.

...a więc koszt opianowania wychodzi 120zł/m2 co dla 200m2 daje kwotę 24tys zł. + folia 350zł
koszt wełny i jej położenia wychodzi 75zł/m2 co dla 200m2 daje kwotę 15 tys zł + folia 700zł
różnica dla takiego poddasza to jak łatwo zauważyć 8,5tys zł.
Koszt stelaży/profili, szpachli gipsowej oraz samych KG w obu przypadkach taki sam, więc tego nie biorę pod uwagę.

Każdy liczy jak chce  :wink:  niektórzy liczą "po swojemu" aby oszukać samych siebie że nie przepłacili tak bardzo  :tongue:

----------


## drapek

> Ja akurat jeszcze się waham i ocieplenia nie mam. Natomiast co do twej sugestii powyżej to proszę abyś wskazał choć jedno miejsce w którym takie stwierdzenie padło lub coś takiego zostało zasugerowane - przynajmniej z mojej strony a i przypuszczam że z pancia również
> PS Mało tego w każdym możliwym momencie podkreślamy to iż wełną jest taniej


hm.. w takim razie sory  :wink:  ...wydawało mi się że kilka stron wcześniej napisałeś że masz piankę a Twój post wyżej "atakujący" *mpoplaw* odnośnie wyliczeń odebrałem jako broniącego pianki.

Jak widać po moim poście wyżej ceny usług są też bardzo zróżnicowane i w skrajnych przypadkach korzyść na stronę wełny faktycznie może sięgnąć 30-40%

PS. Nie mam nic do pianki - mimo wszystko uważam że to najlepsze ocieplenie bo: dobrze położone jest bardzo szczelne;  z pianką jest szybka robota. Ale jednak jej cena jest za wysoka w porównaniu do innych metod izolacji.

----------


## plusfoto

Jak chcesz na spokojnie to proszę bardzo ale zacznij od postu #2278
Natomiast cenę  piany masz z cenniku który został podlinkowany przez merkawe przypomnę 80 zł za 30 cm

----------


## plusfoto

> hm.. w takim razie sory  .


Nie ma sprawy. Ja raczej mpoplawa nie atakuję natomiast nie mogę się zgodzić z jego ciągłym obrzydzaniem pianki gdzie w zasadzie koronnym argumentem jest stwierdzenie że jeśli nie widać różnicy to po co przepłacać i to w/g jego teorii jakieś straszne procentowo pieniądze bo wszystkie inne argumenty legły w gruzach i okazuje się iż oba materiały są porównywalne.

----------


## bob_budownik

> Folię na piankę też trzeba dać żeby było dobrze więc tego też nie ma co wliczać.


Spytam po raz kolejny czy da się położyć na piankę OK cienką warstwę ZK zamiast foli.

i wkleję coś z pierwszej strony bo może nie czytaliście - ja to czytam codziennie przed snem  :smile: 




> "pianka - zamknięto-komórkowa - do hal, raczej nie do mieszkalnych bo trująca,"
> 
> Dla mnie - spora nowość!
> Masz pełne deskowanie. Na tym papa - znaczy jest szczelnie i na całe lata.
> Na tym dachówka, która sprawia, ze ta papa nie jest narażona na mechaniczne uszkodzenia.
> Jeżeli...
> Jeżeli długoczasowa trwałość tej papy jest liczona w dziesięcioleciach, to nie ma potrzeby pod deskowaniem robić dylatacji.
> Tam się woda opadowa nie dostanie i śniegu tam nie nawieje.
> Jak papa to sito, to widać na poddaszu zacieki.
> ...

----------


## pancio11

No ja jeszcze tematu nie obczajałem, planuję dopiero płyty za kilka miesięcy ale wszyscy "piankowcy" i piankujący mówią, że nie trzeba folii zakładać na piankę. Chyba, że w miejscach wilgotnych - tzn jak ktoś ma u góry łazienkę, saunę itp

----------


## plusfoto

Dokładnie to samo mówią przy wełnie a rozsądek nakazuje położyć wszędzie.

----------


## bob_budownik

Pancio.
Zara Merkava Cie objedzie, on twierdzi że trzeba dać folie i chyba trzeba się z nim zgodzę.
Lepiej zamiast jej, jak pisał Adam_mk dać OK.
Zara będzie larum, że folia jest bdb i milion razy tańsza. 
Chyba, że jest jakaś folia w płynie do natrysku  :smile:  to owszem.

----------


## pancio11

No chyba racja, wydatek nie duży a folia jest folia

----------


## drapek

Jako że w piankę otwarto-komórkową wilgoć może wchodzić to ja bym dawał folię między nią a karton-gips. Nie wiem jak to jest z położeniem cienkiej warstwy pianki ZK, ale skoro mają różne sztywności to ja bym się chyba w to nie pchał.

*plusfoto* - faktycznie 80zł jest za tą piankę przy 30cm, ale to jak na razie jedyna pianka znaleziona w takiej "dobrej" cenie. Z drugiej strony wełnę też można kupić już za 23-25zł/30cm. Jak się ma jakość taniej wełny do tańszej pianki?! pewnie podobnie  :smile: 
No i najważniejsze - kwestia myślenia procentowego:
-ten co opianuje poddasze za 24 tys powie że by zaoszczędził 30% kładąc wełnę. 
-ten co położy wełnę za 15 tys zł powie że by musiał zapłacić za piankę 50% więcej

Zastanawiałem się nad pianką na swoje poddasze, ale po przeliczeniu jest jednak za droga w stosunku do efektu końcowego.
Póki co jestem za ociepleniem swojego poddasza styropianem - między krokwie 12cm a potem 2x10cm. Zrezygnować można z foli (chociaż paroszczelną pod KG i tak pewnie dam bo to nie duży koszt a jednak lepsza szczelność)

----------


## bob_budownik

> 80zł jest za tą piankę przy 30cm, ale to jak na razie jedyna pianka znaleziona w takiej "dobrej" cenie.


ja dostałem taka wycene na dziendobry za icynene

----------


## drapek

ciekawe jak po innych firmach?! z ciekawości może popytam na dniach. Może na rynku pianki coś się ruszyło i ceny spadają.
Dobre by to było - jakby zrobili za jakiś czas 30cm po 65zł to może bym się zastanowił nad nią jeszcze raz  :wink:

----------


## mat3006

> No ja jeszcze tematu nie obczajałem, planuję dopiero płyty za kilka miesięcy ale wszyscy "piankowcy" i piankujący mówią, że nie trzeba folii zakładać na piankę. Chyba, że w miejscach wilgotnych - tzn jak ktoś ma u góry łazienkę, saunę itp


Już pisałem kilkadziesiąt stron wcześniej, że decydującym parametrem jest sposób wentylacji. Mechaniczna z reku, redukuje w wystarczającym stopniu poziom pary wodnej. Pomieszczenia "mokre" muszą mieć paroizolację. A od siebie: ja bym zastosował zawsze ale sugeruję aktywną.

----------


## mat3006

> ja dostałem taka wycene na dziendobry za icynene


Hehe... niestety.. no way  :smile:  Dolar ostatnio szaleje a nawet w promocji jesiennej tak nie było  :smile:  No chyba, że za beczkę i papiery ICY  :Confused: . 
Niestety, pianki zza wielkiej wody, wskutek dużego wzrostu kursu dolara idą w górę.
Przypominam: żądajcie NOWYCH papierów i badań, wymaganych przez nową normę i obligatoryjnego CE. W kilku przypadkach są zauważalne DUŻE, zastanawiające korekty. Szczerze to niewielu producentów spełnia te wymagania odnośnie deklaracji zgodności albo ważnej ETA.

----------


## bob_budownik

> Hehe... niestety.. no way  .


Mat nie mam żadnego interesu żeby kłamać a czy za beczkę po icy czy papiery to nie wiem, mailuje z przedstawicielem raczej poważnej firmy, nie sądzę żeby tak mogli kiwać i przelewać piankę.

U mnie sporo metrów może dlatego.

Lepiej byś napisał o pokrywaniu pianki OK warstwą ZK zamiast foli ( CHYBA JUŻ 5X PODBIJAM TO PYTANIE I NIKT NIC ), bo dla mnie ta cała folia to taki sam szajs ja wełna - nie wiem może kiedyś będę musiał się przeprosić z ociepleniem wełną ale narazie tego nie planuje.

A co do dokumentów to dokładnie sprawdzę, tylko napisz co znaczy NOWYCH papierów - z kiedy? albo od kiedy są nowe normy?

…pisałem też do jakiejś innej firmy piankowej ale słabo się chłop komunikował,

wyglądało to tak
ja:   witam, wiela $ za 300m2
on:  witam proszę zostawić nr tel. "przedstawiciel" się skontaktuje
ja:   proszę podać mojego maila przedstawicielowi bo chcę tylko wiedzieć wiela $
on: ale on i tak musi przyjechać i zobaczyć
 :WTF:  :WTF:  :WTF: 

Dalej z nimi nie będę pisał bo jedyne co mogę takim przedstawicielomenedżerom napisać to to, że są cioolami i nie będę ich uczył jak robić interesy

----------


## mic81

> Hehe... niestety.. no way  Dolar ostatnio szaleje a nawet w promocji jesiennej tak nie było  No chyba, że za beczkę i papiery ICY . 
> Niestety, pianki zza wielkiej wody, wskutek dużego wzrostu kursu dolara idą w górę.
> Przypominam: żądajcie NOWYCH papierów i badań, wymaganych przez nową normę i obligatoryjnego CE. W kilku przypadkach są zauważalne DUŻE, zastanawiające korekty. Szczerze to niewielu producentów spełnia te wymagania odnośnie deklaracji zgodności albo ważnej ETA.


cudze chwalicie swego nie znacie - są też piany made in Poland - w sobotę mam pianowanie będę wiedział więcej  :smile:

----------


## Tomaszs131

Widze, ze inwestorow zinteresowanych pianka OK przybywa :smile:

----------


## mat3006

> Mat nie mam żadnego interesu żeby kłamać a czy za beczkę po icy czy papiery to nie wiem, mailuje z przedstawicielem raczej poważnej firmy, nie sądzę żeby tak mogli kiwać i przelewać piankę.
> 
> U mnie sporo metrów może dlatego.
> 
> Lepiej byś napisał o pokrywaniu pianki OK warstwą ZK zamiast foli ( CHYBA JUŻ 5X PODBIJAM TO PYTANIE I NIKT NIC ), bo dla mnie ta cała folia to taki sam szajs ja wełna - nie wiem może kiedyś będę musiał się przeprosić z ociepleniem wełną ale narazie tego nie planuje.
> 
> A co do dokumentów to dokładnie sprawdzę, tylko napisz co znaczy NOWYCH papierów - z kiedy? albo od kiedy są nowe normy?
> 
> …pisałem też do jakiejś innej firmy piankowej ale słabo się chłop komunikował,
> ...


Co do dodatkowego natrysku ZK na OK. Moim zdaniem nie ma sensu. Istotnie podnosi koszt a daje stosunkowo niewiele. Relacja izolacyjności jest jak 1:1,5 a kosztów co najmniej 1:2,5. Lepiej dać grubszą piankę OK. Poza tym istnieje znaczne prawdopodobieństwo wystąpienia pęknięć na cienkiej i, biorąc po uwagę pofałałdowanie podłoża pianki OK, nieregularnej grubościowo warstwy ZK. Pod względem fizyki materiału, lepiej aby skórka na piance OK była nienaruszana. Stanowi pewną barierę dla migracji gazowej. W niektórych strefach o wilgotnym klimacie w Stanach, zalecane jest pokrywanie pianki OK natryskową warstwą tzw. retardera. Zadanie takie spełni np. farba lateksowa. Jeżeli już, to takie rozwiązanie. Reasumując: sens średni dodatkowego natrysku ZK .
Co do zasady sporządzania oferty po oględzinach. Nic w tym dziwnego. Co najmniej 10-20% procent telefonów jest prostym podpytywaniem przez konkurencję i dlaczego ułatwiać im życie? Fakt spotkania na budowie w pewnym stopniu weryfikuje pytającego. Druga sprawa to zasada sporządzenia kompletnej oferty na kwotę za realizację. Dopiero wtedy należy porównywać oferty. Wielokrotnie spotkałem się z tym, że na telefon jest oferowana niska cena za 1m2 po czym okazywało się, że ilość metrów "zmierzonych" przez konkurencję dziwnie "puchła" w stosunku do rzeczywistości. Być może słusznie działają w oparciu o zasadę konsekwencji. Oględziny i obmiar są z reguły niezobowiązujące finansowo a mogą być przyczynkiem do ocenienia firmy i prowadzących czy znają się na rzeczy. Nie bardzo widzę zagrożenie dla inwestora a może się okazać, że należy kilka rzeczy zmienić aby m.in. zlikwidować mostki czy ocenić wykonalność pewnych "pomysłów". To chyba ma znaczenie, nie?
Co do nowej normy zharmonizowanej. Pisałem już o tym kilkukrotnie. Po zakończeniu okresu przejściowego które nastąpiło z dniem 01.11.2014 wszystkie pianki natryskowe MUSZĄ mieć oznaczenie CE. Aby producent systemu mógł stosować to oznaczenie musi mieć aktualną ETA (Europejska Aprobata Techniczna) lub nową deklarację właściwości użytkowych (zgodności), gdzie deklarowane parametry MUSZĄ być wynikiem przebadania przez notyfikowane instytucje (laboratoria) . Wystarczające do tego czasu dokumenty typu Aprobata ITB, pomimo pozostawania w okresie ważności straciły swój statut i mogą być dokumentem wyłącznie informacyjnym. Nie będę wymieniał które produkty i w jakim zakresie "zrewidowały" istotne, moim zdaniem, parametry. Dociekliwy dojdzie. Wnioski pozostawiam czytającym. 
Dodatkowo, nowe unormowania wprowadzają obowiązek sporządzenia przez firmę aplikującą tzw. Deklaracji Aplikatora oraz normują zasady kontroli grubości warstwy.
Co do firmy oferującej ICY to proszę o nazwę na PW a odpowiem czy jest to możliwe i legal.

----------


## mat3006

> Widze, ze inwestorow zinteresowanych pianka OK przybywa


I to w bardzo dużym tempie  :smile:  Poziom świadomości nowej technologii i jej zalet, przekroczył pewien próg i żadne zaklęcia już tego procesu, raczej nie powstrzymają.
BTW: Dlaczego w dyskusji pojawia się 30 cm pianki? Powyżej 25 cm nic się nie uzyska. A różnica w efektywnej izolacyjności pomiędzy 22 a 25 cm zawiera się w 1-1,5%. Finito.
Natomiast wata musi "walczyć" grubością. Bo już minimalne zawilgocenie dramatycznie (50-100%) zmienia jej parametry. Dlatego watownicy namawiają na grubości 40 a nawet 70cm. Dla pewności... i dla zarobku ROCKWOOLA i ISOVERA 
Daliście się wszyscy zapędzić w wyścigi na grubość izolacji, które nie mają sensu w świetle najprostrzego audytu techniczno-finansowego. Regularnie podnoszone normy, wymuszające, wbrew logice i rachunkowi finansowemu, coraz grubsze i kosztowniejsze izolacje, są motywowane polityczno-ideologicznie, a, że są, co jasne, w interesie np. Rockwoola więc nie zdziwiłbym się, ze głównym motorem napędowym ZMUSZANIA ludzi do izolowania domów w sposób nieuzasadniony są producenci waty. Dotyczy to oczywiście durnej EU i jej polityki samozagłady ekonomicznej. Już przestaliście zadawać pytanie czy ma sens określona grubość. Myślenie zastąpiła norma i standardy. A żeby dodatkowo "pomóc" w decyzji to specjalnie, dodatkowymi podatkami wspomagany jest wzrost kosztów energii (przy okazji "podziękowania" dla obecnej Premiery  :sad:  ) . Kiedy na całym, "zapóźnionym" świecie jest tendencja stabilizacji albo spadku cen energii, my musimy się składać i finansować wiatraki kilku gostkom przy korycie. 
*Ot takie wq...nie mnie naszło* na to co obserwuję i jak dajemy się, jako społeczeństwo, dudkać.
A autor wpisu poniżej to przykład jednego z najbardziej "znormalizowanych". Absolutnie nie mam tu na myśli "normalny".
 Co do lambdy deklarowanej przez producentów wełny to będę ją traktował poważniej jak będzie badana co najmniej w tych samych reżimach jak pianka. Na dobrą sprawę powinna być badana metodami uwzględniającymi przenikalność powietrza. Do tego czasu, dla mnie relacja wiarygodności jest jak trzy-gwiazdkowy hotel w Szwajcarii i w Turcji. Ilość gwiazdek ta sama.

----------


## compi

> Dlaczego tak nazwałeś "sprawdzony" produkt Isoevera? Ma całkiem ładną *lambdę* i atrakcyjną *cenę*. Od razu, tam, szmata....


Nie mąć już.... porównujemy koszty materiałów cytowanych, a nie było tam mowy o najtańszej marketowej wełnie na te wspomniane 160m2 dachu. Takie porównanie w oczach laika zabiłoby twój biznes.

----------


## mat3006

> Nie mąć już.... porównujemy koszty materiałów cytowanych, a nie było tam mowy o najtańszej marketowej wełnie na te wspomniane 160m2 dachu. Takie porównanie w oczach laika zabiłoby twój biznes.


 A gdzie tu mącenie? To ja tak nazwałem Unimatę? Ludzie porównują zawsze (w tym finansowo) a, że mają zdanie na temat rzeczywistej a nie nalepkowej wartości waty, bo szwagier, sąsiad klnie,  to coraz więcej wybiera piankę. 
Jakoś to porównanie nie zabija rozwijającej się oferty pianek natryskowych, wręcz przeciwnie.

----------


## R&K

> I to w bardzo dużym tempie  Poziom świadomości nowej technologii i jej zalet, przekroczył pewien próg i żadne zaklęcia już tego procesu, raczej nie powstrzymają.
> BTW: Dlaczego w dyskusji pojawia się 30 cm pianki? Powyżej 25 cm nic się nie uzyska. A różnica w efektywnej izolacyjności pomiędzy 22 a 25 cm zawiera się w 1-1,5%. Finito.
> Natomiast wata musi "walczyć" grubością. Bo już minimalne zawilgocenie dramatycznie (50-100%) zmienia jej parametry. Dlatego watownicy namawiają na grubości 40 a nawet 70cm. Dla pewności... i dla zarobku ROCKWOOLA i ISOVERA 
> Daliście się wszyscy zapędzić w wyścigi na grubość izolacji, które nie mają sensu w świetle najprostrzego audytu techniczno-finansowego. Regularnie podnoszone normy, wymuszające, wbrew logice i rachunkowi finansowemu, coraz grubsze i kosztowniejsze izolacje, są motywowane polityczno-ideologicznie, a, że są, co jasne, w interesie np. Rockwoola więc nie zdziwiłbym się, ze głównym motorem napędowym ZMUSZANIA ludzi do izolowania domów w sposób nieuzasadniony są producenci waty. Dotyczy to oczywiście durnej EU i jej polityki samozagłady ekonomicznej. Już przestaliście zadawać pytanie czy ma sens określona grubość. Myślenie zastąpiła norma i standardy. A żeby dodatkowo "pomóc" w decyzji to specjalnie, dodatkowymi podatkami wspomagany jest wzrost kosztów energii (przy okazji "podziękowania" dla obecnej Premiery  ) . Kiedy na całym, "zapóźnionym" świecie jest tendencja stabilizacji albo spadku cen energii, my musimy się składać i finansować wiatraki kilku gostkom przy korycie. 
> *Ot takie wq...nie mnie naszło* na to co obserwuję i jak dajemy się, jako społeczeństwo, dudkać.
> A autor wpisu poniżej to przykład jednego z najbardziej "znormalizowanych". Absolutnie nie mam tu na myśli "normalny".
>  Co do lambdy deklarowanej przez producentów wełny to będę ją traktował poważniej jak będzie badana co najmniej w tych samych reżimach jak pianka. Na dobrą sprawę powinna być badana metodami uwzględniającymi przenikalność powietrza. Do tego czasu, dla mnie relacja wiarygodności jest jak trzy-gwiazdkowy hotel w Szwajcarii i w Turcji. Ilość gwiazdek ta sama.


widzisz mat - TY z podkarpacia i ja z podkarpacia , tyle ze TY sprzedajesz a ja kupuje "izolacje" i jakbysmy zyili w 2 roznych krajach ....
... najpierw tak na marginesie o polityce - bo cholernie nie lubie tego tematu .... zreszta malo kto z nas ma na nia wplyw , i musimy operowac w takich realiach jakie nam gora zafunduje - to ze obecna Pani premier podpisala .... co ona mogla ... przeciez nie ona to negocjowala , wiele osob nawet nie wie lub nie chce wiedziec lub zapomnialo ze wytyczne do pakietu klimatycznego rozpoczal negociowac jeszcze Pis z śp. Kaczynskim na czele...

kazdy dom wybira jaki chce zbudowac i o ile w domach z poddaszem uzytkowym rubosc izolacji ma znaczenie i tyle w parterowkach mozna strop zasypac czym sie chce po sam dach - i tu np granulat welny czy styropianu bije wszystko na glowe bo grubosc nikogo nie ogranica a i cena znacznie bardziej przystepna

ja mam dom z poddaszem uzykowym - czy mnie przepisy do czegos zmuszaly? czy mi R czy I cos narzucal - nie , sam wybralem co chcialem i ile chcialem i bylo to podyktowane swiadomym budowaniem wg moich zalozen a nie narzucanych z gory 
moje 400m2 welny R 035 kosztowalo mnie ok 10 tys zl jesli dobrze pamietam - to nie grubosc izolacji decyduje do pewosci namawianie na jej zwiekszenie "dla pewnosci" jest sciema i Twoim i innych sprzedawcow natryskow , o suchosci wartwy izolacji decyduje folia paroszczelna i jej dokladosc laczenia

czy izolacja 40 cm ma sens - oczysisc ze  tak ! to potwierdzja moje rachunki i zuzycie energii (pradu) do ogrzewania mojego domu 
w tym roku (nie liczac 2 darmowych miesiecy - promocja w DUON w zwiazku ze zmiana sprzedawcy) sezon bedzie kosztowal mnie ok 800-850 zł - ogrzewanie czystym pradem w COP=1

czy ja robilem jakikolwiek audyt techniczno-finansowy? testy zwiazane ze szcelnoscia i termowizja? NIE, a dodam ze wiele mam w domu skopanych rozwiazan , niektore i to w izolacji dachu - sa skopane - wynikaly z mojej niewiedzy - nie sa zle / tragiczie zrobione - ale moglybyc znacznie lepiej - czy jestem zadowolony ? 

TAK 
czy wybral bym 2x welne - zdecydowanie TAK

powod? cena i brak pewnosci , zbyt duzo "?" 
mowisz o 3 gwiazdkach .... to dla mnie welna jest tym hotelem w Szwajcarii a pianka w Turcji czy Egipcie - tylko cena mi sie nie zgadza  :big tongue:

----------


## מרכבה

> Dlaczego w dyskusji pojawia się 30 cm pianki? Powyżej 25 cm nic się nie uzyska. A różnica w efektywnej izolacyjności pomiędzy 22 a 25 cm zawiera się w 1-1,5%. Finito.


 25cm białego epsa .. mało ...



> dla pewnosci" jest sciema i Twoim i innych sprzedawcow natryskow , o suchosci wartwy izolacji decyduje folia paroszczelna i jej dokladosc laczenia


 tylko jak tu już było dowiedzione i widać po parametrach .. pianka nie gwarantuje zabezpieczenia przed wilgocią sama z siebie...
też potrzebuje paroizolacji .. 

w swoim czasie się dowiecie co można z wełną zrobić .. i co to daje ... 

mnie bardzo bardzo zniesmaczniło do pianki powszechne łgarstwo tych którzy się tym zajmują i jak by nie obycie w liczbach i parametrach to sam bym uwierzył na początek tym cudom, to mnie cholernie poirytowało, brak elementarnych podstaw fizyki i próba walki nauki z wiarą  :bash:  w obliczu przytaczanych wyników badać, przewodność cieplna wełny do pewnego momentu maleje, osiągając wartość w okolicach 0,03 W/mK 
co było pokazane na wykresie, mając podstawowe dane można pozostałe liczby wyłuskać.
tu nowa porcja 

http://www.structuretech1.com/wp-con...nsManville.pdf

----------


## mat3006

> 25cm białego epsa .. mało ...
>  tylko jak tu już było dowiedzione i widać po parametrach .. pianka nie gwarantuje zabezpieczenia przed wilgocią sama z siebie...
> też potrzebuje paroizolacji .. 
> 
> w swoim czasie się dowiecie co można z wełną zrobić .. i co to daje ... 
> 
> mnie bardzo bardzo zniesmaczniło do pianki powszechne łgarstwo tych którzy się tym zajmują i jak by nie obycie w liczbach i parametrach to sam bym uwierzył na początek tym cudom, to mnie cholernie poirytowało, brak elementarnych podstaw fizyki i próba walki nauki z wiarą  w obliczu przytaczanych wyników badać, przewodność cieplna wełny do pewnego momentu maleje, osiągając wartość w okolicach 0,03 W/mK 
> co było pokazane na wykresie, mając podstawowe dane można pozostałe liczby wyłuskać.
> tu nowa porcja 
> ...


Merkawa: powołujesz się cały czas na wizualizację a nie badanie empiryczne.
Po drugie, w minionym roku wymieniałem termoizolacje kilku dachów. Na sześć cztery miały paroizolację w dobrym stanie a pomimo to wełna była miejscami tak mokra, że nadawała się do wykręcania. Brak paroizolacji, bez wydajnej i osuszającej wentylacji to jest dramat ale to, że paroizolacja nie daje gwarancji, że wełna nie ulegnie zawilgoceniu jest dla mnie faktem. Taki jej urok i Twoje zaklęcia nic nie pomogą. Chyba jesteśmy zgodni, że zawilgocona wełna dramatycznie zmienia izolacyjność.
A tak poza tym to wiesz, że wysłałeś po prostu oracowanie sporządzone przez firme na rzecz swoich produktów? Poza tym czy wczytałeś się dokładnie? Rzecz dotyczy izolacji włóknistej nasypowej, coś na kształt ecofiber. Nie zmienia to faktu małej "odporności" na zawilgocenie.

----------


## pancio11

Na Szeszelach  :roll eyes:

----------


## מרכבה

http://web.byv.kth.se/bphys/reykjavik/pdf/art_080.pdf

to było to ..

Ależ oczywiście że jak wełna dostanie wody to dobrze jej nie będzie ..
ponieważ nie ma gdzie tej wody związać, adsorpcja wełny wynosi 0,3 % celulozy 18-20% 
celuloza mając 15% w sobie wody nadal będzie izolować ...

aby na takie pytania dobrze odpowiadać trzeba zapuścić symulację w programie wufi, zobaczyć jak zmienia się U lub oraz R w zależności od zwailgocenia ...
wykazałem fanon kładzenia wełny mineralnej na elwacji że przez około 3-4 lata izolacja dojdzie do dobrego stanu .. przy ceramice i suchych zaprawach koło 1 roku ..na betonie
najgorzej na silikacie i BK...

----------


## surgi22

Każdy chce żyć i zarabiać, producenci i montażyści wełny mineralnej i pianki też. A że każdy nagina nieco rzeczywistość:- takie życie  :bye:

----------


## mat3006

> niesamowite, taki fachura jak ty zdobył w roku tylko sześć zleceń ?? tyle zalet piany, tyle wad wełny i tak cieniutko interes przędzie ?? to by tłumaczyło te posty o 4:30 rano, i te ciągłe uporczywe dyskredytowanie wszystkiego co nie ma związku z pianką, raty trzeba wszak spłacać, presja braku zarobków jest, ale natrysków jak widać nie ma gdzie robić, i jak tonący się brzytwy chwyta tak mat siedzi 24h na forum i wypatruje okazji
> 
> PS ponieważ nie kopie się leżącego ja na tym kończę dyskusję, i wszystkim tu obecnym życzę wyłącznie bujania w hamaku na Szeszelach zamiast bujania w obłokach przy ulotkach marketingowych


Złamię swoją zasadę ignorowania ostatni raz.
Regularnie i normowo udowadniasz, że czytanie ze *zrozumieniem* jest Ci czynnością obcą. Napisałem wyraźnie, że 6x *WYMIENIAŁEM termoizolację* metodą "od góry" (demontaż pokrycia, usunięcie "przyczyny" i natrysk pianki od góry). Zlecający mieli "miłe" doświadczenia z wełną i to w przypadku tych czterech domów całkiem świeże bo dotyczyło to budynków 4-8 lat. Może dostaniesz skrętu kiszek lub czegokolwiek innego ale informuję, że realizacji w minionym roku miałem ponad 90. Zawsze może być lepiej ale jestem usatysfakcjonowany. A na forum udzielam się hobbystycznie.

----------


## mat3006

> ... najpierw tak na marginesie o polityce - bo cholernie nie lubie tego tematu .... zreszta malo kto z nas ma na nia wplyw , i musimy operowac w takich realiach jakie nam gora zafunduje - to ze obecna Pani premier podpisala .... co ona mogla ... przeciez nie ona to negocjowala , wiele osob nawet nie wie lub nie chce wiedziec lub zapomnialo ze wytyczne do pakietu klimatycznego rozpoczal negociowac jeszcze Pis z śp. Kaczynskim na czele...


Też nie lubię polityki i nie zamierzam jej tu wprowadzać ale akurat ostatnie, moim zdaniem samobójcze dla gospodarki EU wyśrubowanie redukcji CO2 z 20% do 40 % nie ma nic wspólnego z L.Kaczyńskim i jest osobistym "dokonaniem" współcześnie rządzących. Ani jedni ani drudzy nie są z mojej bajki. Efekty tego przełożą się na dalsze śrubowanie norm. Kiedy była zaktualizowana norma (dane) klimatyczna? Klimat się podobno ociepla.
Co do ostatniego zaznaczam, że mogę się mylić  :smile:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Merkawa: powołujesz się cały czas na wizualizację a nie badanie empiryczne.
> *Po drugie, w minionym roku wymieniałem termoizolacje kilku dachów. Na sześć cztery miały paroizolację w dobrym stanie a pomimo to wełna była miejscami tak mokra, że nadawała się do wykręcania.*.


Witam i od razu się muszę odnieść do tych bzdur. Sory za bzdury.Powiedz po jakim czasie dokonałeś tych wymian???Twój marketing jest zły i wprowadza czytającego w błąd.Mam żółtą paroizolację(zmierzam do tego) na poddaszu wełny ze 30 cm i jeszcze plus(nie ważne) na skosach zamocowane karnisze i firany.Gosposia myjąc okna wyrywa karnisz.Mój zaprzyjaźniony fachowiec przyjeżdża by wzmocnić płytę KG.Cóż widzimy.Piękną po 8 latach nie naruszoną strukturę izolacyjną i suchą wełną.O czym kolega mówi ???.Pianka by się wykruszyła w tym miejscu i powstał by dodatkowy mostek dla wilgoci.Pianka by się skruszyła po 8 latach i uległa skurczeniu. Zapytasz o dowód.Pytaj. :wink:

----------


## compi

> A gdzie tu mącenie? To ja tak nazwałem Unimatę? Ludzie porównują zawsze (w tym finansowo) a, że mają zdanie na temat rzeczywistej a nie nalepkowej wartości waty, bo szwagier, sąsiad klnie,  to coraz więcej wybiera piankę. 
> Jakoś to porównanie nie zabija rozwijającej się oferty pianek natryskowych, wręcz przeciwnie.


To nie twoje słowa?:
"Przypominam: żądajcie NOWYCH papierów i badań, wymaganych przez nową normę i obligatoryjnego CE. W kilku przypadkach są zauważalne DUŻE, zastanawiające korekty. Szczerze to niewielu producentów spełnia te wymagania odnośnie deklaracji zgodności albo ważnej ETA."

I ty zarzucasz producentom wełny machloje? To powyżej to co jest? Prowda, samo prowda, czy g... prowda?

----------


## mat3006

> Pianka by się wykruszyła w tym miejscu i powstał by dodatkowy mostek dla wilgoci.Pianka by się skruszyła po 8 latach i uległa skurczeniu. Zapytasz o dowód.Pytaj.


Jaka pianka by się skurczyła i wykruszyła? Kolejny przykład poplątania z pomieszaniem. Nie pisz bzdur! Sory za bzdury. Aaaa,, bo bym zapomniał. Pytam o dowód.

 Pisałem : 1 dom - 4lata, 3 i 4- 6 lat, 4 - 8lat. Też żółta folia. Dwa pozostałe to starsze obiekty (ponad 15 lat) gdzie dodatkowo "pomogly" te co ich niema. Tam to miejscami było ok 5cm waty, a tam gdzie nie było widać ich roboty wata miała zamiast 15cm tylko 10cm. Jak to możliwe?!?
 Odsłoniłeś jedno miejsce i SUKCES! Tak samo jak w tych remontowanych domach. Przyznaję, ze były miejsca gdzie nie była tak mokra jak np. od strony północnej. 
To, że masz inne zdanie nie upoważnia Cię (na podstawie jednej dziury po karniszu) do tak obcesowego podważania tego co piszę. Twoja wiedza jest zbudowana na jednej dziurce a ja mam doświadczenie 6 w tym roku i 4 w poprzednim odsłoniętych dachów. Zrób co chcesz z tą informacją.
Zadałeś (zadaliście) sobie kiedykolwiek pytanie dlaczego w chłodnictwie, i mam na myśli obiekty wielkokubaturowe gdzie koszty budowy i eksploatacji są o wiele, WIELE bardziej istotne, nikt przy zdrowych zmysłach nie stosuje waty w jakiejkolwiek formie? Przecież taka dobra i tania (jak tanie wino które jest dobre bo tanie) termoizolacja.

----------


## mat3006

> To nie twoje słowa?:
> "Przypominam: żądajcie NOWYCH papierów i badań, wymaganych przez nową normę i obligatoryjnego CE. W kilku przypadkach są zauważalne DUŻE, zastanawiające korekty. Szczerze to niewielu producentów spełnia te wymagania odnośnie deklaracji zgodności albo ważnej ETA."
> 
> I ty zarzucasz producentom wełny machloje? To powyżej to co jest? Prowda, samo prowda, czy g... prowda?


Uważam podobnie, że jest to nieuczciwe. Zaznaczam, ze ilość tych zastanawiających zmian jest niewielka. Przynajmniej biorąc pod uwagę, ż aktualnie spełnia wymagania dokumentacyjne co najwyżej 20-30% oferowanych systemów. 
Jak mam wątpliwości to zawsze sam prowadzę, niestety trochę domorosłe, próby na materiałach które stosuję lub podważam rzetelność wyników. Akurat teraz robię kilka próbek żeby przebadać elastyczność pianek. Robię również aparacik do .... podam wnioski po próbach.
A wyniki waty uważam za niezgodne z rzeczywistością ze względu na to, że badana jest metodą która powinna być stosowana wyłącznie do materiałów izotropowych lub o bardzo dużym oporze powietrznym. Wiele już pisałem na ten temat i nie zamierzam powtarzać.

----------


## compi

> Uważam podobnie, że jest to nieuczciwe. .....


 To bądź konsekwentny i obok swoich wyliczeń podawaj nieuczciwych producentów. Tak uparcie walczysz o zmianę systemu izolacji to poradź zainteresowanym kogo unikać.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Jaka pianka by się skurczyła i wykruszyła? Kolejny przykład poplątania z pomieszaniem. Nie pisz bzdur! Sory za bzdury. Aaaa,, bo bym zapomniał. Pytam o dowód.
> 
>  Pisałem : 1 dom - 4lata, 3 i 4- 6 lat, 4 - 8lat. Też żółta folia. Dwa pozostałe to starsze obiekty (ponad 15 lat) gdzie dodatkowo "pomogly" te co ich niema. Tam to miejscami było ok 5cm waty, a tam gdzie nie było widać ich roboty wata miała zamiast 15cm tylko 10cm. Jak to możliwe?!?
>  Odsłoniłeś jedno miejsce i SUKCES! Tak samo jak w tych remontowanych domach. Przyznaję, ze były miejsca gdzie nie była tak mokra jak np. od strony północnej. 
> To, że masz inne zdanie nie upoważnia Cię (na podstawie jednej dziury po karniszu) do tak obcesowego podważania tego co piszę. Twoja wiedza jest zbudowana na jednej dziurce a ja mam doświadczenie 6 w tym roku i 4 w poprzednim odsłoniętych dachów. Zrób co chcesz z tą informacją.
> Zadałeś (zadaliście) sobie kiedykolwiek pytanie dlaczego w chłodnictwie, i mam na myśli obiekty wielkokubaturowe gdzie koszty budowy i eksploatacji są o wiele, WIELE bardziej istotne, nikt przy zdrowych zmysłach nie stosuje waty w jakiejkolwiek formie? Przecież taka dobra i tania (jak tanie wino które jest dobre bo tanie).


Zacytuje by mieć dowód ,,,,,,,,,,,,,że, sorki znowu masz największą wiedzę.Moja natomiast wiedza jest zbudowana nie na jednej dziurce ale na wymianie całej płyty. 


> To, że masz inne zdanie nie upoważnia Cię (na podstawie jednej dziury po karniszu) do tak obcesowego podważania tego co piszę.


Widzisz i tu Twoja kolejna porażka.8 lat, płyta zdjęta ,izolacja żółta, ok brak wilgoci.Jeśli pisałem o dziurce po karniszu-wizjerze to przepraszam.Cała płyta była zdjęta i woda na głowę mi nie poleciała.Co kolega na to.???

----------


## mat3006

Przy zawilgoceniach które już odmieniają oblicze waty też na głowę woda nie poleci. Niech Kolega nie wkłada mi rzeczy których nie twierdzę. Porażka?! Kolejna? Wow! Mam się czuć jak zwierzyna na polowaniu?
Wata może nie zawilgotnieć ale nie zmienia to faktu, że tak też się dzieje i ma to decydujący wpływ na jej skuteczność. A tym powalającym dowodem było zdjęcie CAŁEJ płyty?
Moje pytanie miało jeszcze drugą część.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Przy zawilgoceniach które już odmieniają oblicze waty też na głowę woda nie poleci. Niech Kolega nie wkłada mi rzeczy których nie twierdzę. Porażka?! Kolejna? Wow! Mam się czuć jak zwierzyna na polowaniu?
> Wata może nie zawilgotnieć ale nie zmienia to faktu, że tak też się dzieje i ma to decydujący wpływ na jej skuteczność. A tym powalającym dowodem było zdjęcie CAŁEJ płyty?
> Moje pytanie miało jeszcze drugą część.


Kolega nie rozumie. Nie wata ale *wełna.*Płytę zdjęto po to by dostać się do profili .watę kolego może wkładać gdzie chce.My mamy domy wyizolowane wełną i folią i KG.Kolega mnię zrozumiał??? :wink:  :smile:

----------


## mat3006

> Kolega nie rozumie. Nie wata ale *wełna.*Płytę zdjęto po to by dostać się do profili .watę kolego może wkładać gdzie chce.My mamy domy wyizolowane wełną i folią i KG.Kolega mnię zrozumiał???


Kolega zrozumiał ale dalej z uporem będzie nazywał izolacje ze stopionych włókien pochodzenia mineralnego watą, jak to miało miejsce jeszcze kilka lat temu. Marketingowy zamysł Rockwool'a podłączenia się do skojarzenia z naturalną, milusią wełną, porastającą owcze zadki, do mnie jakoś nie przemówił.  :smile:  Zbyt dobrze pamiętam watę szklaną która "gryzła" tydzień po robocie.

----------


## niktspecjalny

Żałuję bo mój poprzednik ma rację.Muszę to przyznać ma.Choć nie lubię wykresów to tu aż się proszą by udowodnić wyższość wełny-waty na pianką.Szkoda ,że nie zrobiłem fotek gdy wymieniał płytę by pokazać jak wygląda po 8 latach moja wełnowata :big tongue:  :wink: .No szkoda.Może to zabrzmi zbyt lakonicznie ale wyższość tej pierwszej polega na tym ,że jest bardziej doświadczona.

----------


## mat3006

> Żałuję bo mój poprzednik ma rację.Muszę to przyznać ma.Choć nie lubię wykresów to tu aż się proszą by udowodnić wyższość wełny-waty na pianką.Szkoda ,że nie zrobiłem fotek gdy wymieniał płytę by pokazać jak wygląda po 8 latach moja wełnowata.No szkoda.Może to zabrzmi zbyt lakonicznie ale wyższość tej pierwszej polega na tym ,że jest bardziej doświadczona.


Historia pełna jest "doświadczonych" technologii o których nikt już dziś nie pamięta. 
A jaką siłę dokumentacyjną argumentu ma zdjęcie w kontekście zawilgocenia? Odpowiedz sobie sam.
Załączyłem kiedyś filmik z odkrytego, zniszczonego przez "te co ich nie ma" to się dowiedziałem, że nie jest problemem spreparowanie zdjęcia czy filmu pod kątem tezy. *Bo nie ma tych co ich nie ma*. Wszyscy wiedzą o kogo chodzi.  :big tongue:

----------


## plusfoto

> dociekliwym proponuję sprawdzić sobie własnoręcznie ile razy taniej *mar1982kaz* wydał na swoją izolację, a potem zadać sobie pytanie: skoro rachunki za CO niskie to po co przepłacać 4 razy za izolację u hobbisty *mat3006*


I to jest koronny argument kolegi mpoplaw.(będzie drożej) tylko zastanawiam się dlaczego *4 a nie n.p. *20 a może tylko o 0,3 albo o 0,6?

----------


## bob_budownik

mpopław tyle razy napisałeś juz o tym, że wełna jest dobra a pianka cioolata że chyba wystarczy bo w sumie sam nie wiem jaki jest cel twojego działania ale to jest forum i se możesz pisać.
ja byłem dzis u pancio11 widziałem, dotykałem wąchałem, ciepło, sucho, cicho  - jego izolacja mnie przekonuje nie wiem czy przekona mój budżet a do ocieplenia poddasza jeszcze mam duuuuużo do zrobienia więc duużo czasu.

Pancio11 ma pompe PW panasa 9kw , miesieczny koszt ogrzania 160m2 po podłodze i tego otwartego poddasza bo ma antresole wyszedł 300pln, teraz od niedawna ma pianke i będzie badał zuzycie ale napewno będzie mniejsze niz bez izolacji. Na tym poddaszu byłem, co prawda w samych majtkach nie chodziłem ale to co pisał to prawda i ZAZNACZAM  nie należe do żadnego stowarzyszenia naganiaczy piankowych. 

Generalnie pianka mi się podoba ale jej cena nie. Musze pojechać na jakąś budowe gdzie kładą wełnę albo juz położyli i chce tam wejść i to obadać.

----------


## מרכבה

To można powiedzieć ten typ tak ma, ja tak też mam że zaraz mnie rozgrzewa jak zaczynam słuchać o różnych hipotezach ...
kiedyś tu na forum ktoś się chwalił iż robi w zakładzie prefabrykacji beton na W/C 0,7 :bash:  i jeszcze chwali się tym  :bash: 
super tylko beton jest tak przetrzepany badaniami, że ciężko teraz coś dopisać w tej sprawie nowego ..
http://www.isobooster.pl/specyfikacja_techniczna.php tu dokładnie obrazuje jak próbuje się naginać prawa fizyki do swoich celów ..
 a totalnie nie świadomi swoich działań i niewiedzy o postawach strzelają sobie takim wykresem po nogach .. nic nowego .. folia alu plus 1,5cm pustki i jest to samiuśko ..nie potrzeba płacić za coś co można mieć 
za ile ? 3 zł.. zamiast 20 czy więcej ..

----------


## noc

Pisanie o zawilgoconej wełnie po niechlujnym ułożeniu czy braku zabezpieczenia to grube nadużycie. 
Czy piankę K A Ż D Y i Z A W S Z E  natryśnie perfekcyjnie bez najdrobniejszego błędu? 
W każdej technologii potrzebna jest troskliwość, wiedza i fachowość. Bez względu na to czy jest to wełna/wata czy pianka.
Rozpatrujemy tu tylko izolacje prawidłowo wykonane. 
Jeszcze raz powtórzę. Pianka jest dobra ale tylko dla wykonawcy. Układanie wełny to udręka, szczególnie w upały. Do tego przy materiale wykonawcy marża z wełny/waty nie=marży z pianki. Dlatego jest wielu walczących o przekonanie inwestorów, o pozornej wyższości pianki nad wełną.
Ja tej przewagi nie widzę w żadnym aspekcie. Nie dla inwestorów. To jest + tylko i wyłącznie dla wykonawców. Więcej kasy i wygodniej.
Inwestor ma tylko większe wydatki.
Ale każdy sobie sam niech policzy i zdecyduje. Kto bogatemu zabroni?

----------


## mic81

Jeszcze o 10:00 było tak 













a od 16:00 jest tak 







i więcej zdjęć nie mam bo mi wysiadł aparat  :big grin:

----------


## Jacekss

i to koniec roboty, tak nie do końca ma być wypełnione, nie do krawędzi jętek ?
toż to parametry izolacyjne takiego pokrycia będą miały dużą rozbieżność...

----------


## mic81

umówione było 26 cm tyle akurat było od stropu do dolnej krawędzi jętek - tam gdzie piana jest ponad dolną krawędź to gratis lub akurat w tym miejscu jest rura od wentylacji i przez to jest wyżej

----------


## mic81

> mnie  fotek starczy, teraz kosztorys dawaj, oraz audyt techniczno-finansowy, i  na koniec parę słów specjalnie dla mat dlaczego tak grubo ?? wypadało  by się wytłumaczyć przed nim dlaczego olałeś jego zalecenia co do  maksymalnej grubości


co do kosztów to zapłaciłem 9200 pln miało być około 9000 pln ale się okazało (pan mierzył przy mnie) ze mam więcej m2 niż wynika z projektu

czemu 26 cm? tyle było efektywnego miejsca resztę do górnej krawędzi  zasypie granulatem styropianowym - w dachu okien nie mam wiec niby UV nie dotrze do pianki ale efekt będzie da mojego oka bardzie estetyczniejszy  :big grin:   1m3 regaranulatu 39 pln - z pobieżnych wyliczeń wychodzi ze 9 m3 starczy w zupełności

----------


## mic81

1,6 m robi wrażenie ale wejście na taki strych tak jak robota sapera każdy kolejny krok i szybka wizyta na parterze bez używania drabiny murowana  :smile:

----------


## surgi22

Nie przesadzaj mpoplaw - gdzie byś to 1,6 m zmieścił i jak utrzymał  :wink:

----------


## pancio11

mic81  - ładnie, ładnie. Gratulacje  :smile:

----------


## mat3006

Widzę, że Tymiński dalej unosi się w oparach absurdu...
mic81: pamiętaj, że sufit g/k na ruszcie, na wieszakach, jest "nośny" do pewnych granic. Już był wcześniej przykład zerwanego sufitu, zasypywanego od góry. Inwestor chyba wczytał się i uwierzył w rady Najlepszego Doradcy. Gdyby ND nie był tak pocieszny to jest groźny. Pianka OK nawet gdyby (co nie ma sensu) miała 1,6m to dzięki połączeniu adhezji do konstrukcji dachu i wytrzymałości samonośnej z lekkością nie stanowi zagrożenia. Granulaty wszelkiego rodzaju już tak.

----------


## mic81

Już miałem ekipę od celulozy za około 5000 pln ale własnie ten ciężar nie dawał mi spokoju. Wata czy wełna u mnie nie wchodziła w grę zbyt wiele rur od wentylacji to by nie mogło się udać tym bardziej że to własnie wentylacja "decyduję" kiedy i jak działa w domu ogrzewania dlatego między innymi padło na pianę.

----------


## bob_budownik

Mic poprostu wez szpachle wydłub tą pianke i daj wełnę, bo Cie będzię nękał.

----------


## mic81

> Mic poprostu wez szpachle wydłub tą pianke i daj wełnę, bo Cie będzię nękał.


chyba tak dla dobrego zdrowia krętacza mpoplaw trzeba byłoby tak zrobić  :smile:

----------


## fotohobby

> Widzę, że Tymiński dalej unosi się w oparach absurdu...
> mic81: pamiętaj, że sufit g/k na ruszcie, na wieszakach, jest "nośny" do pewnych granic. Już był wcześniej przykład zerwanego sufitu, zasypywanego od góry. Inwestor chyba wczytał się i uwierzył w rady Najlepszego Doradcy. Gdyby ND nie był tak pocieszny to jest groźny. Pianka OK nawet gdyby (co nie ma sensu) miała 1,6m to dzięki połączeniu adhezji do konstrukcji dachu i wytrzymałości samonośnej z lekkością nie stanowi zagrożenia. Granulaty wszelkiego rodzaju już tak.


Tak... JEDEN przypadek bo chlop usypał sobie górkę na 60 cm granulatu welny na KG nad środkiem salonu.
Wystarczy kilka prostych kroków (zagęszczenia profili i wieszakow, zageszczenie wkrętów, rozlozenie na profilach 5cm plyt z welny mineralnej - Rozckwool Rockton na przyklad - aby granulat nie opieral sie bespośrednio na KG, ale profilach) i nośności wystarczy z zapasem na 40-50 cm izolacji typu celuloza, wełna, a granulatu styro nawet więcej.

O ile jeszcze moge zrozumieć natrysk w przypadku poddasza uzytkowego (bo się nie zsuwa), to w tym przypadku sens ekonomiczny jest żaden.

----------


## pancio11

Co taka cisza w wątku?
Ci co mają wełnę - siedzą pod kordłą
Ci co mają piankę zbierają i wylewają wodę
 :yes:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Co taka cisza w wątku?
> Ci co mają wełnę - siedzą pod kordłą
> Ci co mają piankę zbierają i wylewają wodę


Cytnę.Nie kumasz.Jak ten troll.Ci co mają wełnę.nie watę.Mają komfort i spokój.Ci co mają piankę czeka ich gehenna bo spokoju mieć nie będą.  :no:  :hug: Poniałeś???

----------


## pancio11

No właśnie - u mnie jest gehenna..........  :stir the pot:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> No właśnie - u mnie jest gehenna..........


A jak Ci można pomóc??? :yes:

----------


## plusfoto

Pewnie pompa głębinowa jest potrzebna :bash:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Pewnie pompa głębinowa jest potrzebna


Walcz masz wielkie serce.
serdecznie pozdrawiam. :yes:

----------


## pancio11

Za gorąco mam.......  :tongue:

----------


## mat3006

> Za gorąco mam.......


Cierpliwości, poczekaj do lata to będzie chłodno... :yes:

----------


## Tomaszs131

W moim przypadku to koszt 45 zl/m2. Czy to jest duzy koszt?

----------


## Jacekss

plus dla wełny jest taki że można to zrobić samemu.. wtedy koszt robocizny zerowy, jak dla mnie oszczędność duża - 10 kpln (200m2 x 50pln/m2). fakt tracimy własny czas wolny (MD).. 
a pianki sam bym nie robił

----------


## pancio11

Nie wiem co jest więcej przy zabudowie pianki.....
Własnie niedawno skończyłem część dachu.
Profile do esów, folia i tyle. Tam gdzie mi brakowało albo esik był za krótki to dłubnąłem sobie piankę, wkręciłem nowy i tyle.......

----------


## FlashBack

> ja do czego innego piłem, 3tyg temu *surgi22* zwrócił uwagę że wykonawcy poddaszy unikają pianek bo mają tam podwójną robotę i muszą kasę niższą brać, więc wolą iść tam gdzie lepiej zarobią, ale został zakrzyczany
> 
> obecnie w wątku 
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...45#post6753345
> poruszyli ten temat i nagle się okazało że *surgi22* miał rację, robienie poddasza przy pianie to podwójna robota, 2 razy trzeba przyjechać, 2 razy klamoty wnosić i wynosić, 2 razy CD wieszać, dlatego też wykonawcy wolą brać te same pieniądze bez względu na rodzaj izolacji, albo omijają domki z pianką
> 
> PS poniżej dla potomnych jakże wymowny cytat w tym temacie


bzdury.

----------


## shl

Dobrze,że w średniowieczu nie stosowali waty,pianki,silikonów,styropianu i foliów wszelkich bo co jest, nie przetrwało by.
Strop w kopercie na poddaszu zalałem perlitobetonem. Więżba na to wentylowana między krokwiami. W perlicie kanały do rekuperatora.

----------


## noc

Zbudowałeś dom dla swoich prapraprapraprawnuków? Domyślam się jednak że w domach pobudowanych przez nas nie będą chciały mieszkać nasze wnuki. Technologia postępuje zbyt szybko by dzisiejsze budynki miały powodzenie u potomnych.
Na zabytki też chyba nikt nie będzie przetrzymywał.
Ani to trwałe ani wyjątkowe, domy jakich mnóstwo wszędzie.
Przyszłe pokolenia podejrzewam, że lepiej zadbają o siebie, niż my o nie.

----------


## all20

Witam 

Prosiłbym o radę mój dach jest trochę nietypowo zrobiony ponieważ budowlańcy po skończeniu więźby  zafoliowali dach i zostawili na zimę folię paro-przepuszczalną po zimie stwierdziłem że zadeskuje cały dach płytami OSB i tak też kazałem zrobić. W związku że pierwsza warstwa czyli folia była przez całą zimę narażona na czynniki atmosferyczne ekipa położyła nową folię na płytę OSB. W związku z całą historią w chwili obecnej mam folię, płytę OSB, folię i dachówkę ceramiczną. Pytanie jest takie czy przy izolacji z piany OK lub wełny powinienem zerwać starą folię czy nie ma to żadnego znaczenia? Czy  potrzebna jest szczelina wentylacyjna czy nie ?

----------


## pancio11

troche chyba za duzo troche tej folii, dasz pianę i przed montarzem sufitu znów folia .....
Ja nie wiem, bał bym się że coś się stanie z płytami osb - trochę będą zduszone....
O samą dobrą piankę OK bym się nie matwił - oddycha sobie.....

----------


## all20

Zastanawiam się co lepsze w takiej sytuacji piana OK 22 cm czy wełna 30cm ?

----------


## pancio11

to już temat  rzeka........

----------


## all20

ok to załóżmy  że wybrałem wełnę 2x15 cm, czy zostawić starą folię czy nie

----------


## Jacekss

a co z nią teraz zrobisz będziesz wycinał po kawałku ?
teraz najważniejsze to zrobić odpowiednią szczelinę między deskowaniem a wełną..

----------


## Tomek W

Moim zdaniem nie trzeba wycinać folii pod OSB byleby tylko nie przeszkadzała w wentylacji szczeliny powietrznej nad wełną. Lepiej taką obwieszoną folię zamocować takerem do płyty OSB.

----------


## scouser88

Pozwólcie że się podepnę bo mój temat umarł, a tutaj chyba więcej ludzi zagląda. Ostatnie moje pytanie na temat pianki, może szersze grono się wypowie.
Czy na pianę OK lepiej zastosować paroizolację aktywną (bo nie będę robił przerwy dylatacyjnej pod pianką), czy zwykłą jak najcieplejszą, najszczelniejszą?? I czy ktoś mógłby podesłać jakiś link z dokładną instrukcją, może filmem jaką ową paroizolację przymocować do pianki?

----------


## pancio11

dlaczego chcesz mocować paraizolację bezpośrednio do pianki? Nie będziesz zakładał profili?

----------


## pancio11



----------


## scouser88

Będę montował profile. Napisałem o mocowaniu do pianki bo nie wiem do czego i jak to się mocuje paroizolację :smile:  Czyli paroizolację kleimy do profili, tak? A co z strychem nieużytkowym? Ocieplam do kalenicy i na strychu pianka będzie odsłonięta, tam w ogóle trzeba dawać paroizolację, czy oddzielamy nią tylko część mieszkalną?

----------


## pancio11

Na stychu nieużytkowym pewnie pofilii nie bedziesz zakładał bo po co no i szkoda kasy.... Ja bym nie zakładał tam folii, no chyba, że popszyklejasz ją punktowo specjalnym klejem bezpośednio do pianki i też bedzie ok.
Ja na razie strych zostawiam goły w piance  :smile:

----------


## scouser88

*pancio11* rozumiem że masz piankę na poddaszu, jaką paroizolację dałeś, zwykłą czy tą aktywną? Przerwę dylatacyjną robiłeś? I jaka pianka i jaka grubość, jeśli można wiedzieć :smile:

----------


## pancio11

Folia taka jak widaćna zdjęciu - jedna z droższych - aktywna, oddychająca, pzerwę mam pomiędzy płytami a folią - chociaż nie specjalnie mi na niej zależało, nawet chyba nie ma potrzeby - folia oddycha, pianka oddycha - po prostu wyszło mi ok 3 cm. Pianka Quadfoam 500, grubośćok 30 cm

----------


## scouser88

*pancio11* długo już mieszkasz w domu z pianką? Nic złego się nie dzieje? A zastosowanie paroizolacji aktywnej konsultowałeś z kimś? Na forum niektórzy radzili mi żeby kłaść jednak zwykłą szczelniejszą i cieplejszą (nie wiem czy taka faktycznie jest) dlatego pytam.

----------


## pancio11

Mieszkam od 14-tego grudnia z pianką, nic się nie dzieje. Z nikim nic nie konsultowałem, czasem im mniej konsultujesz tym jesteś mądrzejszy  :wink:

----------


## scouser88

Heh, coś w tym jest :smile:  Ja zastanawiam się jeszcze tylko nad grubością warstwy pianki no i nad rodzajem paroizolacji. Na razie nastawiam się na 20 cm + 5 cm na krokwie. 30 cm wybrałeś sam czy wykonawcy podradzili? Bo kogo ja bym nie pytał (z wykonawców) to mówią o 22 cm MAX, na forum z kolei wszyscy mówią że to bieda no i nie wiem...

----------


## grzeesiek

Na wiosnę startuję z budową domu, ale powoli już dzwonię po wykonawcach i pytam co jak i za ile,między innymi i o piankę i powiem że takie bzdury opowiadają ze aż przykro słuchać. Pewien fachowiec od pianowania powiedział ze średnio dają 15 -17 cm piany OK co odpowiada 30cm wełny  :bash:  skąd oni takie informacje mają.

----------


## pancio11

No większość tak mówi ale ag czego to naprawdę nie wiem. Na pewno 30 cm wełny ma lepsze właściwości (na papierze) niż ok 25 cm pianki. Ale ja uważam, że te same właściwości pogarszają się gdy ta wełna jest na dachu - mostki termiczne (dziury podczas montażu, opadanie wełny, czas). Ogólnie pianka jest cieplejsza. Kwestia tylko czy nie szkoda Wam kasy aby dopłacić do pianki - oczywiście pianka piance nie równa.......

----------


## Jacekss

> Na wiosnę startuję z budową domu, ale powoli już dzwonię po wykonawcach i pytam co jak i za ile,między innymi i o piankę i powiem że takie bzdury opowiadają ze aż przykro słuchać. Pewien fachowiec od pianowania powiedział ze średnio dają 15 -17 cm piany OK co odpowiada 30cm wełny  skąd oni takie informacje mają.


chłyt markietingowy to jest i nic więcej... a tak reklamują żeby ceną nie odstraszyć potencjalnego klienta  :smile:

----------


## sgtPirx

Witam
Mam chałupkę 220 m2, jest wykończona ale nie mieszkam w niej bo mam jeszcze drugą, dom stoi już około 10 lat teraz pusty wcześniej wynajmowałem, przymierzam się do ocieplenia dachu, jest skośny, na poddaszu nie użytkowym, dach to deski + papa 2x + blacho dachówka. W sumie zdecydowałem się na ocieplenie pianką, zachęca mnie do tego szybkość wykonania, i właściwie brak mostków termicznych ( z tego co wyczytałem) Dach nie jest nowy, a uprzednio był zrobiony z drewna sezonowanego, to co miało pracować to już wypracowało tak że po położeniu pianki nie powinno być pęknięć, natomiast mam dwa pytania - 1) Jaka jest trwałość pianki (czy się nie utlenia tak że np za 10 lat odpadnie?)  - 2) jakie są obecnie ceny położenia pianki łącznie z materiałem?

----------


## pancio11

Masz ponad 20 lat gwarancji na piankę. Co do ceny to zależy od rodzaju, marki pianki i od grubości pianki

----------


## MichałKas

to czym izolować? wełna czy pianą? może jakaś sondę zrobimy bo już 200 stron ma ten temat i dalej nie wiem czym ocieplić. :bash:

----------


## DSQ

> Na wiosnę startuję z budową domu, ale powoli już dzwonię po wykonawcach i pytam co jak i za ile,między innymi i o piankę i powiem że takie bzdury opowiadają ze aż przykro słuchać. Pewien fachowiec od pianowania powiedział ze średnio dają 15 -17 cm piany OK co odpowiada 30cm wełny  skąd oni takie informacje mają.


Właśnie byłem na targach, gdzie jeden taki piankowiec z bożej łaski, mnie przekonywał, że 15 cm pianki OK zapewnia standard domu pasywnego i że mają to policzone programem od KABE. Mówił, że może mi to wysłać, to poprosiłem z ciekawości co to będą za bzdury.
Okazało się, że uwzględnili tam opór cieplny dachówek, wentylowanej warstwy powietrza 10 cm z lambdą 0,025 (!)  a warstwa pustki powietrznej 8 cm w zabudowie skosów miała lambdę 0,03  :roll eyes: . Na dodatek mostki na krokwie nie istniały.
Zgodnie z regułą "sh*t in - sh*t out", wyszło mu w końcu U = 0,16 no to stoi i zachwala :"Po co pan będziesz dawał więcej?"

----------


## מרכבה

0,15m / 0,04 W/mK=3,75 m2K/W + opory przejmowania 0,17 =3,92 m2K/W
co daje U =0,255  :jaw drop:

----------


## Hanss

> to czym izolować? wełna czy pianą? może jakaś sondę zrobimy bo już 200 stron ma ten temat i dalej nie wiem czym ocieplić.


Jak cię stać na min. 35cm pianki, dawaj piankę....jeżeli nie to tylko wełna.......oczywiście streszczając te 119 stron :tongue:

----------


## מרכבה

Pianka jak pianka, nie mam ja interesu ani w EPS , wełnie, celulozie, piance itp .. zero nic.
Nie mniej wkurza mnie piekielnie agresywny marketing pianowców.. 



> Właśnie byłem na targach, gdzie jeden taki piankowiec z bożej łaski, mnie przekonywał, że 15 cm pianki OK zapewnia standard domu pasywnego i że mają to policzone programem od KABE. Mówił, że może mi to wysłać, to poprosiłem z ciekawości co to będą za bzdury.
> Okazało się, że uwzględnili tam opór cieplny dachówek, wentylowanej warstwy powietrza 10 cm z lambdą 0,025 (!) a warstwa pustki powietrznej 8 cm w zabudowie skosów miała lambdę 0,03 . Na dodatek mostki na krokwie nie istniały.
> Zgodnie z regułą "sh*t in - sh*t out", wyszło mu w końcu U = 0,16 no to stoi i zachwala :"Po co pan będziesz dawał więcej?"


A ty biedaku w pocie czoła prostuj te głupoty pod ostrzałem .. jak on może  :big tongue:  przecież biznes się sypie ..

----------


## plusfoto

Merkawa daj spokój. Przez takich debili marketingowców i sprzedawców cierpią wszyscy. Ważne aby klient się załapał a potem to - *Jakoś to będzie*
I tak po prawdzie nie dotyczy to tylko pianki.

Zresztą napisałem to na innym wątku

----------


## Tomaszs131

Mowa tu o sezonie grzewczym czy o okresie 12 miechów?

----------


## מרכבה

http://eko-piana.pl/pianka-natryskowa/ proszę z mojego podwórka .. w jawny sposób pokazują cuda.

----------


## Tomaszs131

Widze, ze okreslenie "eko" jest ostatnio na topie :big grin:

----------


## DSQ

Jeszcze zrobili sobie taki gadżet, który widziałem na dwóch stoiskach. Takie małe akwarium, w środku dwie takie same żarówki, nad jedną pianka, nad drugą wełna, a nad izolacją dwa pingpongi w rurkach i mierniki temperatur. Oczywiście nad pianką pingpong leży w rurce spokojnie a nad wełną fruwa niesiony konwekcją. Temperatura nad wełną 31 a nad pianką 24. No i wmawia ci że masz empirycznie dowód, że pianka cieplejsza. A jak mu mówię, że to nie fair, bo trzeba folię dać pod wełnę, bo ją przewiewa na maksa, to znowu, że jest to policzone naukowo i za 70 za m2 "będziesz pan zadowolony".

----------


## MatixL

a co powiecie na combo - czyli np 20 cm piany( 4 cm ponad krokwie)  i na to 15 wełny ? czy tak się raczej nie robi  ?

----------


## מרכבה

http://ekoizolacje.pl/natrysk-pianki...poliuretanowa/ kolejny przykład mataczenia i naciągania rzeczywistości :bash: 

to już jest jakaś plaga  :bash: 

http://pianoterm.pl/dlaczegopianka.html kolejny 
[img]http://pianoterm.pl/img/port/fot/5.jpg[/img[ faktycznie zapodanie marketowego espa w taki sposób podnosi izolacyjność domu  :big grin:

----------


## noc

Tworzenie marketingowych potoków słownych by sprzedać coś normalnego, niczym się nie wyróżniającego. Trzeba natworzyć bzdur by sprzedać coś nieadekwatnie drogiego. To już rzeczywiście plaga. 
Dobrze byłoby by inwestorzy przepłacający (wg. mnie i nie tylko mnie) mieli świadomość za co płacą.  Ale to producenci i wykonawcy pianki skrzętnie ukrywają prawdę. Mają swój jasny cel.
 Nowsze nie znaczy zawsze lepsze, chociaż niekoniecznie gorsze. 
Tylko dlaczego takie drogie. Za co? Nie lepsze a dużo droższe. Kto chce niech płaci. Wyzyskiwaczy będzie więcej.
Chyba że inwestorzy pogłębią swoją wiedzę. Co do skuteczności izolacji to ważniejsza jest jakość wykonania niż materiał izolacyjny. Ti i to można spieprzyć.

----------


## Tomaszs131

> a co powiecie na combo - czyli np 20 cm piany( 4 cm ponad krokwie)  i na to 15 wełny ? czy tak się raczej nie robi  ?


U mnie jest taka "kanapka" 22 cm piany i 15 cm wełny. Zanim się na takie rozwiązanie zdecydowałem poprosiłem kolegę z forum o obliczenie punktu rosy.
poniżej masz diagram:

Każdy rodzaj pianki może mieć inna deltę, wiec punkt rosy w ich przypadku może wyglądać inaczej.

----------


## Tomaszs131

Kolejny spam w twoim wydaniu, ciekaw jestem ile z tych 10 tys. postów jest podobnej treści?

----------


## FlashBack

> U mnie jest taka "kanapka" 22 cm piany i 15 cm wełny. Zanim się na takie rozwiązanie zdecydowałem poprosiłem kolegę z forum o obliczenie punktu rosy.
> poniżej masz diagram:
> Załącznik 308592
> Każdy rodzaj pianki może mieć inna deltę, wiec punkt rosy w ich przypadku może wyglądać inaczej.


bzdura w tabelce.

----------


## adamescu

Witam 
Od niedawna mam domek który ma prawie 100 lat. Był remontowany przez poprzedniego właściciela jednak poddasze nie jest ocieplone. Jest na nim deskowanie i jakaś membrana(niestety nie wiem jaka) Chciałbym docieplić poddasze i zabudować płytami gk. Rozważam i piankę lub wełnę jako materiał. Pytanie czy przy takiej konstrukcji dachu można natrysnąć piankę bezpośrednio na deski? Pytanie dotyczy również wełny, czy może ona przylegać bezpośrednio do desek czy trzeba zostawić szczelinę?

----------


## Tomaszs131

Szczelina wentylacyjna 5 cm  powinna byc. Przy pełnym deskowaniu postawił bym na wełnę.

----------


## Zdun Darek B

Gdybym drugi raz ocieplał swoje poddasze wybrałbym jednak piankę .
W ścianach parteru mam 10 cm poliuretanu a na poddaszu 30 cm wełny , parter długo trzyma ciepło a na górze szybko się schładza .

----------


## מרכבה

> Gdybym drugi raz ocieplał swoje poddasze wybrałbym jednak piankę .
> W ścianach parteru mam 10 cm poliuretanu a na poddaszu 30 cm wełny , parter długo trzyma ciepło a na górze szybko się schładza .


Równie dobrze można by było i trzeba było to zrobić .. na EPS'sie grafitowym, czy biały odpowiednio więcej ..
dla mnie pianka to żadna rewelacja, chyba że między dwiema blachami alu .. 
Pytanie co jest skopane w poddaszu że tak się dzieje ? bo tu już były takie problemy ...
okazało się że murarze dyletanci .. jak 99,98 % projektująco wykonującej części bardzo ważną ..tj ścianę szczytową ..
ot nie winne przerwanie izolacji .. 
to nie jest błąd .. to jest plaga tak wykonany detal, pół biedy jeśli było to na BK zrobione ..
ale jaja robią się jeśli jest zrobiony wieniec żelbetowy ..

Jeśli jest taki materiał jak EPS to szkoda w ogóle zawracać sobie głowy pianką .. która prócz rabunku portfela, smrodu, oraz ścieniarskich parametrów nic nie pokazuje ..

 nie dość że pianka jest od takiego rozwiązania droższa, to jeszcze 
parametrami izolacyjnymi odstaje od EPS'a grafitowego ..  odpowiednik jej to jest marketowiec z promocji .. gdzie lambda mieści się w przedziale 0,04
0,044 .. W/mK .. stety .brutalny marketing pianowytryskowy aby usprawiedliwić bajońską cenę .. sięga po kłamstwo ..
Szary Kowlaski nie musi się w cale znać na tym co będzie miał na poddaszu .. i stąd rodzi się problem ..
bo można go omamić cudami .. w tym 2x lepszą niż w rzeczywistości lambdą .. tj 0,022 W/mK.. to jak mantra jest powtarzane ..
przez pianowytryskiwaczy ..

----------


## Zdun Darek B

Ja uszczelnić połączenia drewnianych elementów konstrukcji dachu z płytami styropianowymi ? 
Czy pracująca konstrukcja drewniana nie spowoduje rozszczelnienia [mostków cieplnych ] na styku ze styropianem ?

----------


## M K

> 


Na tym zdjęciu, między krokwiami jest chyba wełna?
Na spodzie EPS grafitowy, klejony jest tylko do krokwi na piankę?

----------


## adamescu

A co w przypadku granulatów np. celulozy? Trochę dzisiaj o tym czytałem i podobno w przypadku celulozy nie ma konieczności zachowania tej szczeliny jeżeli nie ma papy. U mnie Co do tych 5 cm. to jest minimum bo gdzieś czytałem, że 3 cm. wystarczy? Piankę chyba sobie odpuszczę, zostaje więc wełna i ewentualnie celuloza.

----------


## MatixL

z tym grafitem na krokwie a pod niem wełna to nie głupi pomysł. Pytanie tylko jak to się będzie trzymać po np 2 latach. Dach pracuje a tu jest bardzo mała powierzchnia klejona - tylko tyle co powierzchnia krokwi. Na poddaszu użytkowym kolejna kombinacja - jak do tego przymocować płyty karton gips skoro nie ma konstrukcji z profili do których zwykle się to mocuje.

----------


## M K

> z tym grafitem na krokwie a pod niem wełna to nie głupi pomysł. Pytanie tylko jak to się będzie trzymać po np 2 latach. Dach pracuje a tu jest bardzo mała powierzchnia klejona - tylko tyle co powierzchnia krokwi. Na poddaszu użytkowym kolejna kombinacja - jak do tego przymocować płyty karton gips skoro nie ma konstrukcji z profili do których zwykle się to mocuje.


Tak klejony styro, może odkleić się od krokwi i popęka na połączeniach.
Wydaje mi się, że lepszym rozwiązaniem byłoby przykręcenie do spody krokwi, płyty np.: OSB.  Na płytę przyklejamy, styropian, potem klej do ociepleń, siatka, farba i mamy dosyć ciepło i szczelnie.

----------


## MatixL

faktycznie z rozpędu nie przemyślałem ze w tym przypadku flej+siata+gładź wystarczą.

przy takim zestawieniu ( wełna + osb+ styropian na to klej z siatką ) na wełnę nie trzeba dawać warstwy folii paroizolacyjnej ? Pod wełnę oczywiście folia paro-przepuszczalna jest dawana ? 
Dopytuje ponieważ zastanawiam się czy nie zastosować takiego rozwiązania. Wydaje się że powinno być szczelniej i cieplej ( przy zakupie styro 0,031) niż przy wełnie która z czasem osiada pod wpływem grawitacji. 

Czy ktoś z Was zrobił tak u siebie w domu ?

----------


## MatixL

> ale na tym forum nie wolno podawać tanich i ciepłych rozwiązań


kanał... chyba zmienię forum. Masz rację że tu wszędzie tylko reklama i napędzanie siana konkretnym firmom. Jednak trafiają się fajni ludzie, którzy szczerze napiszą co myślą. 
Pokminię nad tym rozwiązaniem bo wydaje się dużo lepsze niż sama wełna.

----------


## M K

> ad1. pod wełną to powinna być paro-szczelna


Zgoda ale nie przy takim rozwiązaniu, kiedy dajemy płytę osb i styro od spodu wełny, pod krokwie.
Folia paroszczelna, to przy GK a tutaj styropian i płyta osb uszczelni lepiej od folii.

----------


## מרכבה

http://ekoizolacje.pl/natrysk-pianki...poliuretanowa/ kolejna porcja ściemy marketingowej, oraz oczywiście błąd techniczny.
Nie! współczynnik przenikania ciepła.. tylko przewodzenia ciepła lambda !
wybijcie sobie z głowy i z rzopy że piana osiągnie lambdę 0,021 W/mK!!!!!!!
proszę 1mm blachy dookoła i nie 6-10 kg/m3 tylko 40 kg/m3 to w tedy pogadamy ..
 na razie jest to bardzo brutalny marketing ..
A rozwiązanie z EPS'sem jest banalne, o ile jest dobrze ułożony, do wełnie nie potrzeba paroizolacji.

 tu na szczęście ściema jest zbyt ściemniona żeby się ludzi dali nabrać ..
jak jest 1/5 tej mocy to jest ok :big grin:

----------


## adamescu

Oj. Obawiam się, że znajdą się tacy którzy się na to złapią. I to nie jeden... :Lol:

----------


## FlashBack

> Witam 
> 
> Prosiłbym o radę mój dach jest trochę nietypowo zrobiony ponieważ budowlańcy po skończeniu więźby  zafoliowali dach i zostawili na zimę folię paro-przepuszczalną po zimie stwierdziłem że zadeskuje cały dach płytami OSB i tak też kazałem zrobić. W związku że pierwsza warstwa czyli folia była przez całą zimę narażona na czynniki atmosferyczne ekipa położyła nową folię na płytę OSB. W związku z całą historią w chwili obecnej mam folię, płytę OSB, folię i dachówkę ceramiczną. Pytanie jest takie czy przy izolacji z piany OK lub wełny powinienem zerwać starą folię czy nie ma to żadnego znaczenia? Czy  potrzebna jest szczelina wentylacyjna czy nie ?


Folia wewnętrzna do zdjęcia. A co do pianki 22 czy wełny 30? toż oczywiste, że 22 cm pianki nie = 30 cm wełny więc, śmiało 30 wełny.

----------


## מרכבה

Jeśli zapewnię gazoszczelną osłonę na piankę, oraz użyję jej odpowiednią- gęstą odmianę to faktycznie bardzo dobre efekty się uzyskuje.
http://www.wsk-krosno.pl/pl/oferta/s...warte-okragle/ w takich warunkach pianka czuje się jak ryba w wodzie.

----------


## MatixL

> nic nie rozumiem, *MatixL* ma już poupychaną wełnę z folia i płytą OSB czy dopiero się przymierza do ocieplania poddasza ??


przymierzam się - puki co mam pełne deskowanie, papa W/K oraz dachówka ceramiczna. Jeszcze w surowym. Pierwsza warstwa między krokwie będzie wełna 0,034 15 cm. ( krokwie 16cm i pewnie centymetr między deskowanie a krokwie) - chciałem natrysk pianką ale raz cena za duża a dwa to co mówią sprzedawcy nie trzyma się kupy - a ich wyliczenia  i porównania do wełny to już w ogóle. 
Ogólnie dom 'energooszczędny' z WM i PC.  Izolacja poddasza jest dla mnie kluczowa bo tu zawsze są duże straty ciepła... 
Tak więc będzie albo 15 wełny  między krokwie plus 25 wełny  pod krokwie na wieszakach albo 15 wełny pod krokwie i na to osb +20 cm eps 0,031  + siatka +klej + gładź szpachlowa i farba. 
Wybór ciężki - właśnie czytam inne tamaty o styropianie. Ogólnie zależy mi żeby było jak najcieplej nie dopłacając nie wiadomo ile za agresywny marketing i wodotryski które są tylko na papierze ( a jak wiadomo papier wszystko przyjmie nawet 0,021 dla pur : )

----------


## M K

Najcieplej i najszczelniej będzie w wersji ze styropianem.

----------


## MatixL

Jeszcze trochę pomyślę nad tematem... W wełnie łatwiej ukryć rury od WM ale mogę je poprowadzić pod samymi jętkami a nie w skosach i  na sufit pod jętki dać wełnę 10 cm żeby zakryć rury. Między jętki od góry styropian lup wełna a skosy mix wełna + styro.

jeszcze tylko dopytam - między wełnę a deskowanie niezbędna  jest folia wysoko paroprzepuszczalna w opcji wełna + styropian, czy posiadając papę na deskowaniu można z niej zrezygnować  ?

----------


## MikeB

Ja planuję to zrobić podobnie czyli 18cm wełny miedzy krokwie, płyta osb i na to 18cm styro + siatka/klej. Dach mam deskowany plus papa i na to dachówka. 
Czy trzeba dawać pod osb folię paroszczelną? 
Czy styropian wystarczy przykleić do OSB czy powinien być łapany dodatkowo na wkręty? 
Co robimy najpierw ocieplenie czy okna dachowe?

----------


## MatixL

jeszcze jedno pytanie  - czy można zastąpić płytę OSB pomiędzy wełną a styropianem jakimś MDF lub wiórową ? Głównie chodzi o to żeby zwiększyć powierzchnie styku kleju więc wydaje mi się że można trochę oszczędzić kupując np mdf . Myślałem nawet o kartonowo-gipsowej...

----------


## M K

> jeszcze jedno pytanie  - czy można zastąpić płytę OSB pomiędzy wełną a styropianem jakimś MDF lub wiórową ? Głównie chodzi o to żeby zwiększyć powierzchnie styku kleju więc wydaje mi się że można trochę oszczędzić kupując np mdf . Myślałem nawet o kartonowo-gipsowej...


A tekturę rozważałeś?
Idąc dalej, to zastanowiłbym się nad dalszą budową domu. Przecież to same koszty, nie budując można sporo zaoszczędzić

----------


## darianus

> przymierzam się - puki co mam pełne deskowanie, papa W/K oraz dachówka ceramiczna. Jeszcze w surowym. Pierwsza warstwa między krokwie będzie wełna 0,034 15 cm. ( krokwie 16cm i pewnie centymetr między deskowanie a krokwie) - chciałem natrysk pianką ale raz cena za duża a dwa to co mówią sprzedawcy nie trzyma się kupy - a ich wyliczenia  i porównania do wełny to już w ogóle. 
> Ogólnie dom 'energooszczędny' z WM i PC.  Izolacja poddasza jest dla mnie kluczowa bo tu zawsze są duże straty ciepła... 
> Tak więc będzie albo 15 wełny  między krokwie plus 25 wełny  pod krokwie na wieszakach albo 15 wełny pod krokwie i na to osb +20 cm eps 0,031  + siatka +klej + gładź szpachlowa i farba. 
> Wybór ciężki - właśnie czytam inne tamaty o styropianie. Ogólnie zależy mi żeby było jak najcieplej nie dopłacając nie wiadomo ile za agresywny marketing i wodotryski które są tylko na papierze ( a jak wiadomo papier wszystko przyjmie nawet 0,021 dla pur : )


Nie zapomnij o wentylacji dachu  :smile:

----------


## MatixL

> A tekturę rozważałeś?
> Idąc dalej, to zastanowiłbym się nad dalszą budową domu. Przecież to same koszty, nie budując można sporo zaoszczędzić


dzięki, Twoja odpowiedź wyczerpała temat.
po co mam budować mercedesa jak można mieć zajebistego forda czy mazdę. Chodzi mi o złoty środek pomiędzy jakością a ceną. Na temat ocieplenia skosów z użyciem styro w necie nie ma za dużo. Skoro chodzi tylko o dodatkową powierzchnię styku kleju to po co mam płacić więcej a później jeszcze dźwigać  tą OSB na górę skoro łatwiejszy w obróbce  mdf lub mfc  da mi ten sam efekt ?
nie walczę z kosztami na siłę - bardziej szukam ich wypośrodkowania w stosunku z jakością.

----------


## M K

> dzięki, Twoja odpowiedź wyczerpała temat.
> po co mam budować mercedesa jak można mieć zajebistego forda czy mazdę. Chodzi mi o złoty środek pomiędzy jakością a ceną. Na temat ocieplenia skosów z użyciem styro w necie nie ma za dużo. Skoro chodzi tylko o dodatkową powierzchnię styku kleju to po co mam płacić więcej a później jeszcze dźwigać  tą OSB na górę skoro łatwiejszy w obróbce  mdf lub mfc  da mi ten sam efekt ?
> nie walczę z kosztami na siłę - bardziej szukam ich wypośrodkowania w stosunku z jakością.


Szukanie oszczędności bez dokładnego rozeznania, bywa zgubne. 
Nie chodzi tylko o dodatkową powierzchnię styku pomiędzy styropianem a płytą.
Moim zdaniem płyta przykręcona do krokwi, powinna być odporna na ewentualną wilgoć oraz wytrzymać naprężenia występujące w konstrukcji dachowej. Płyta OSB  jak również płyta MFP, jest materiałem łączącym te dwie cechy.
Natomiast płyta MDF a tym bardziej  karton gips nie mają już takich właściwości i odporności.

----------


## מרכבה

Konstrukcja dachowa, zależy na ile się ją zaprojektuje, w stanie granicznym użytkowalności, na ile się ograniczy ugięcia krokwi,
ba ugięcie raz, plus przesunięcie w osi płatwi...

----------


## goldenlok

Witam 

Czy ktoś z szacownego grona już coś takiego robił jak izolację natryskowa fundamentów i jak to się sprawuje w praktyce po jakimś czasie użytkowania. Co lepsze metoda tradycyjna czy piana jako nowość.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## מרכבה

Lepiej niech tego słońce nie widzi, ostatnio widziałem izolację z te sławnej pianki ..
cóż, jeśli zostanie w takim stanie jak jest, to 3 lata i izolacji niet...

----------


## tmat

Witam

Kupiłem dom, klasyczny klocek z lat 80. Dodatkowo ma dobudowane piętro w latach 90. Dach jednospadowy około 15%, przykryty blachą 1mm na "stojący rąbek". Deskowanie niepełne, prosto na deskowanie blacha, nigdy nie wymieniana, zdrowa. Zastanawiałem się nad wymianą dachu, ale dekarz odradził mi to, twierdząc że dach jest bardzo dobrze wykonany i szczelny. Niepokoi mnie jednak to że w okolicach kominów wentylacji było kilka niewielkich zacieków na suficie. 
Zamierzam docieplić dach od wewnątrz i zastanawiam się nad pianą ze względu na jej właściwości uszczelniające. Podobno mogę piane położyć bezpośrednio na deski i blachę zwiększając szczelność dachu. Czy takie rozwiązanie będzie lepsze od alternatywnie zaproponowanej opcji z folią pomiędzy krokwie od wewnątrz + wełna ?

----------


## karolek75

Zastosuj celulozę wdmuchiwana.

----------


## Jacekss

jak ci przecieka w okolicach kominów wentylacyjnych to sprawdź obróbkę blacharską przy tych kominach i/lub ewentualnie zaimpregnuj te kominy, popraw fugi, czasami np jak robisz klinkierem wykończenie komina to potrafi woda przesączać się

----------


## MatixL

proszę o polecenie lub kontakt na PW firmy zajmującej się natryskiem piany i obsługującej region woj. warmińsko-mazurskiego. Mam do zapianowania poddasze użytkowe i nie użytkowe dachu 2 spadowego - grubość  natrysku 25cm
wentylacja mechaniczna dach - krokwie 20cm, na to deskowanie, papa, dachówka ceramiczna.

----------


## Karvvos

Witam,

Jestem świeżo po nałożeniu piany OK demileca na deskowanie. Średnia grubość około 18cm niestety mam nie zakryte krokwie i dalej muszę coś z tym zrobić.
Czy ktoś możne mi podpowiedzieć które rozwiązanie będzie lepsze?

Wariant I:
1. piana 18cm
2. wełna skalana 10/15cm?
3. paroizolacja

Wariant II:
1. piana 18 cm
2. paroizolacja
2. płyta osb na rusztowanie
3. styropian 10/15 cm?

----------


## zeusrulez

Musisz poszukac dla kazdego materialu wartosc wspolczynnika dyfuzji pary wodnej - μ
Ze wzoru R=e/μ obliczasz opor dyfuzji pary wodnej dla kazdego materialu, gdzie e to grubosc danej warstwy.
Material o najwiekszym R od wewnatrz, material z najmniejszym oporem na zewnatrz.
Generalnie zaleca sie, aby pierwszy z oporow przewyzszal drugi co najmniej o 1,25 raza.. 

Na oko widac, ze wariant II juz nie spelnia tych zalozen

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Karvvos

Oba izolatory maja podobny współczynnik piana 0,038 wełna 0,035. Czy muszę robić pustkę wentylacyjną miedzy wełną a piana?

----------


## mat3006

> Oba izolatory maja podobny współczynnik piana 0,038 wełna 0,035. Czy muszę robić pustkę wentylacyjną miedzy wełną a piana?


Koledze nie chodzi o *Świętą Lambdę* tylko o względny współczynnik oporu dla dyfuzji (przenikania) pary wodne tzw. mi
Tak niskiego jak waty (1-1,5) to raczej żaden materiał nie ma ale dobra pianka (ICY) ma zbliżony (3,3) 
A dlaczego aplikator nie zakrył pianką krokwi? Grubość kontraktowa nie ma nic do rzeczy. Krokwie się zalewa ok. 5 cm w standardzie. Przynajmniej w dobrych firmach  :smile:

----------


## zeusrulez

> Oba izolatory maja podobny współczynnik piana 0,038 wełna 0,035. Czy muszę robić pustkę wentylacyjną miedzy wełną a piana?


Przeczytaj raz jeszcze to co Ci napisałem, usiądź, pomyśl . . . 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Karvvos

Widocznie firma nie należny do tych dobrych... współczynniki przeliczone i nie chodzi tu o  Świętą Lambdę. Poprawcie mnie jeśli się mylę. 
Dla piany demilec selection R=5,04 Km2/W dla 7,5 cala czyli około 19 cm u mnie jest 18 cm, czyli przyjmuję ta wartość
μ=e/R=0,18/ 5,04=0,036

wełna rockwool toprock
R=2,85 Km2/W dla planowanych 10 cm
μ=e/R=0,1/ 2,85=0,035

Poprzednio pomyliłem  trochę w obliczeniach. Wartości współczynnika dyfuzji pary wodnej są bardzo zbliżone do siebie i R przy tych samych grubościach tez.
Co proponujcie zrobić teraz aby poprawić to?

----------


## MatixL

też chcę dać pur 25 cm ?( 5cm ponad krokwie) i na to 15 cm wełny.
Wiem że jest na forum kilka osób które tak zrobiły.
Początkowo chciałem dać tylko 25-30cm piany ale boje się że to będzie za mało i dlatego myślę żeby dołożyć do tego jeszcze warstwę 15 lub 20 cm dobrej jakościowo wełny.

Czy są jakieś przeciwwskazania do zastosowania takiego rozwiązania poza oporem dyfuzyjnym ?

----------


## krzysioo85

witam,
podobnie jak kolega wyżej również chce dac 25cm (20cm wysokość krokwi + 5 cm na ich przykrycie) pytanie tylko czy potrzeba 5 cm na krokwie bo zdania firm wykonujących natrysk sa podzielone, niektórzy mowia ze 5 ok, inni ze 2 cm w zupelnosci wystarczy, co do welny czy dając 25 cm pianki otwartokomorkowej nie jest to wystarczające?

----------


## Jacekss

policz sobie opór dla 20cm krokwi + 2cm pianki - wg mnie te 2cm to mało

----------


## mat3006

> witam,
> podobnie jak kolega wyżej również chce dac 25cm (20cm wysokość krokwi + 5 cm na ich przykrycie) pytanie tylko czy potrzeba 5 cm na krokwie bo zdania firm wykonujących natrysk sa podzielone, niektórzy mowia ze 5 ok, inni ze 2 cm w zupelnosci wystarczy, co do welny czy dając 25 cm pianki otwartokomorkowej nie jest to wystarczające?


Nie wiem dlaczego tak, większość sumuje grubości (20 krokwie + przykrycie 5 cm = 25 ). Otulenie krowi nie ma nic do grubości kontraktowej. Grubość natrysku głównego 20, 22 a na krokwie 5 cm. Nie ma sensu na całości 27. Co do firm twierdzących że 2 cm jest gucio, Najczęściej twierdzą również, że 15 cm głównej jest wystarczające bo tak w US się psika. Później krążą dziwne ceny za m2 tylko po drodze gubi się informacja jaka grubość i jak mierzona.

----------


## krzysioo85

> Nie wiem dlaczego tak, większość sumuje grubości (20 krokwie + przykrycie 5 cm = 25 ). Otulenie krowi nie ma nic do grubości kontraktowej. Grubość natrysku głównego 20, 22 a na krokwie 5 cm. Nie ma sensu na całości 27. Co do firm twierdzących że 2 cm jest gucio, Najczęściej twierdzą również, że 15 cm głównej jest wystarczające bo tak w US się psika. Później krążą dziwne ceny za m2 tylko po drodze gubi się informacja jaka grubość i jak mierzona.


czyli najsensowniej by bylo 20 cm pianki pomiedzy krokwie i na krokwie 5 cm? czy zrobic rowna powierzchnie czyli bedzie miedzy krokwiami 25cm i 5 na krokwiach? cene jaka mi zaofeorwano na 25 cm to 66zl pianka otwartokomorkowa Ekoprodur S 0310 czy to przyzwoita cena?

----------


## mat3006

Witam,
A jakie ma znaczenie równość warstwy pod zabudową? A  wzmiankowana  pianka i jej cena (jeżeli jest oryginalna i bez "tuningu")   to *przyzwoita*, niskobudżetowa opcja. System to nie wszystko. Nie mniej ważne to jak i na czym wytwarzana.

----------


## krzysioo85

rownosc pod zabudowowa znaczenia nie ma, jedynie co to zmieni to to ze zamiast 20 cm pomiedzy krokwiami bedzie 25cm a to juz chyba cos zmienia? co do wykonania no wlasnie tutaj jest problem bo firm jest sporo i pojawia sie pytanie jak wybrac dobrego wykonawce? na co zwrocic uwage?

----------


## mat3006

Zgadza się, coś zmienia ale powyżej 20 cm to przyrost rzeczywistej skuteczności izolacji piankowej znacząco "zwalnia". Stać to śmiało dawać 25cm. Więcej nie ma sensu.
Co do wyboru wykonawcy to niezręcznie mi się wypowiadać. Na pewno do oceny: doświadczenie, wyposażenie (reaktor, agregat), wiedza i referencje, przestrzeganie norm (w zakresie wymaganym od listopada 2014) oraz stosowanie wyłącznie pianek ze znakiem CE, zabezpieczenia BHP... Piszę bo chociaż sam się tym zajmuję to serce boli jaka "maniana" się czasem zdarza.

----------


## MatixL

tak to jest jak wykonawca oszczędza ile się na na materiale żeby jak najwięcej zostało w kieszeni po robocie. Zadowolenie klienta i 'dobry produkt' schodzi wtedy na drugi plan. Stąd też się bierze te 'tuningowanie' pianki o którym wspominałeś. Klient płaci za mercedesa i myśli że go dostał a w dachu siedzi średniej jakości stuningowany fiat.
Co do samych pianek to zaczynam uważać że sama piana(jej marka) jest mniej ważna a ważniejsza jest jej poprawne przygotowanie oraz sama aplikacja. Oczywiście produkt powinien posiadać odpowiednie atesty i certyfikaty ( np klasa paności E, deklaracja CE itp...)

----------


## mat3006

> tak to jest jak wykonawca oszczędza ile się na na materiale żeby jak najwięcej zostało w kieszeni po robocie. Zadowolenie klienta i 'dobry produkt' schodzi wtedy na drugi plan. Stąd też się bierze te 'tuningowanie' pianki o którym wspominałeś. Klient płaci za mercedesa i myśli że go dostał a w dachu siedzi średniej jakości stuningowany fiat.
> Co do samych pianek to zaczynam uważać że sama piana(jej marka) jest mniej ważna a ważniejsza jest jej poprawne przygotowanie oraz sama aplikacja. Oczywiście produkt powinien posiadać odpowiednie atesty i certyfikaty ( np klasa paności E, deklaracja CE itp...)


Znaczna część postów  związana była z relacją wilgotność materiału a jej wpływ na lambdę. Wprawdzie nie w takim stopniu jak ma to miejsce dla waty ale należy brać pod uwagę właściwości określonych pianek a zwłaszcza sorbcję wody. Już pisałem na ten temat. To proste. Jeżeli pianka ma możliwie jak najniższą sorbcję to będzie miała mniejszą skłonność do wchłaniania i zatrzymywania zawilgoceń. Wnioski pozostawiam...

----------


## alvaroalvaro78

Witam
zastanawiam się ile dać pianki zamknięto komórkowej bezpośrednio na posadzce poddasza nieużytkowego. Ogrzewanie to gruntowa PC. 20 cm styro na scianach 15 na posadzce parteru

----------


## drapek

Ja bym dał tyle aby osiągnąć o jakieś 10-15% mniejsze U niż na ścianie. Więc pewnie wyjdzie około 20cm. Przy pianie zamknięto komórkowej będzie drogo...
Ja bym położył styro podłogowe, uszczelnił pianką szczeliny i zalał cienką szlichtę betonową. Wyjdzie pewnie ze 4 razy taniej albo jeszcze więcej  :smile:

----------


## מרכבה

Panowie, nie można zakładać i przechodzić do porządku dziennego że materiał zamoknie.
izolację trzeba wykonać tak, aby nie zamakała. Tyczy się to pianki i wełny i innych materiałów.
Wełnie samej w sobie nic nigdy nie będzie, mineralne zgrupowanie pręcików, tak samo nic nie będzie piance.
Problem będzie np z drewnem, problem będzie z właściwym położeniem paroizolacji i ogólnej szczelności.

----------


## maniamania

Dzień dobry :Smile: 

To będzie wypowiedź absolutnie damska, dlatego proszę o wyrozumiałość.
Merytorycznie przygotowana w życiu jestem do kilku rzeczy, niestety nie do budowy (w tym wypadku ocieplania) domu :Smile:  ale mam za sobą 1/3 wątku :Smile: 

Mój dom ma 160m2 po podłodze, pod dachem jest folia. Krokwie mają 14cm. Zależy mi na wysokości poddasza (dom kupiłam od osoby prywatnej, niewykończony), dlatego rozważam piankę, która jak rozumiem - mimo ceny - oszczędza przestrzeń. 
Wycenę zrobiło mi dwóch wykonawców, obydwaj proponują 20cm, potem pokrycie folią paroizolacyjną (nie wiem w końcu czy lepiej stosować aktywną czy 'tę drugą' :Smile: ?), potem gips-karton.
Jeden to: http://www.sempri.pl/pianka-ok/otwar...e-h2foam-lite/
Drugi: http://ekoizolacje.pl/natrysk-pianki...poliuretanowa/ i pianka Demilec http://demilec.org/produkty/sealection-500/    (מרכבה kilka stron temu pisał, że strasznie bajdurzą na swojej stronie)
Różnica w cenie to 3000zł (droższa jest Sempri).
Którą byście wybrali?

----------


## Tomaszs131

Przed natryskiem dopilnuj docieplenia murłaty. W innym razie możesz być niemile zaskoczona mostkami termicznymi w zaskakujących miejscach.

----------


## Konto usunięte_1*

> Ja bym dał tyle aby osiągnąć o jakieś 10-15% mniejsze U niż na ścianie. Więc pewnie wyjdzie około 20cm. Przy pianie zamknięto komórkowej będzie drogo...
> Ja bym położył styro podłogowe, uszczelnił pianką szczeliny i zalał cienką szlichtę betonową. Wyjdzie pewnie ze 4 razy taniej albo jeszcze więcej


a ile tego styro podłogowego na taki strop powinno być ? też myślę nad takim rozwiązaniem tylko bez wylewki a raczej płyta OSB

----------


## artros

> też chcę dać pur 25 cm ?( 5cm ponad krokwie) i na to 15 cm wełny.
> Wiem że jest na forum kilka osób które tak zrobiły.
> Początkowo chciałem dać tylko 25-30cm piany ale boje się że to będzie za mało i dlatego myślę żeby dołożyć do tego jeszcze warstwę 15 lub 20 cm dobrej jakościowo wełny.
> 
> Czy są jakieś przeciwwskazania do zastosowania takiego rozwiązania poza oporem dyfuzyjnym ?


od kilku dni czytam ta jatke o piance i mam metlik w glowie
mam 2 sensowne oferty
piana z polychem ok za 2,4 za 1cm
i hiszpanska syntesia ok po 3 zl za 1 cm 

chcialem to wstrzelic miedzy krokwie jako izolacje biorac pod uwage szczelnosc i zalety piany
a pod spod dac welne - ale nie znam wad tego rozwiazania a nie moge wyszukac
moglby ktos w skrocie napisac ?

druga opcja to wersja Adama_MK
czyli welna miedzy krokwie i piana zk na to ale nie podoba mi sie kwestia uszczelniania przy murlatach i oknach dachowch

co moze byc ciekawsze ? 
aha wykonawcy zarzekaja sie ze mozna pryskac na pelne deskowanie z papa na gorze 
no i ze temp otoczenia przy natrysku nie ma znaczenia
prawda to ?

----------


## Skrocu

Witam wszystkich forumowiczów,
Przez ostanie dni zgłebiałem temat pianka vs weła,
(ostatnio jakiś tu spokoj zapanował)
W zasadzie jestem zdecydowany na piankę, 
szukam rzetelnego wykonawcy, budowa okolice Ostrołeki woj, mazowieckie,
mam jednego chetnego pracuje na Togo? moze tutejsi piankowi specjalisci wypowiedza sie na temat tej firmy a moze tym robili.
dzieki , pozdrawiam

----------


## link2jack

Czy macie może jakieś informacje na temat zachowania się pianki w lecie podczas upałów w stosunku do wełny?

----------


## Jastrząb

> Czy macie może jakieś informacje na temat zachowania się pianki w lecie podczas upałów w stosunku do wełny?


Mi tam sie wydawało ze materiałowi izolacyjnemu to zwisa z której strony jest cieplej  :wink:

----------


## link2jack

Zapewne źle zadalem pytanie. Chodziło mi o to czy jest różnica pomiędzy ochrona przed upałem w lato w przypadku welny lub piany?

----------


## drapek

> Zapewne źle zadalem pytanie. Chodziło mi o to czy jest różnica pomiędzy ochrona przed upałem w lato w przypadku welny lub piany?


Jeśli opór cieplny pianki i wełny będzie taki sam to nie będzie różnicy.

----------


## karolek75

> Jeśli opór cieplny pianki i wełny będzie taki sam to nie będzie różnicy.


nieprawda. Liczy sie jeszcze pojemnosc cieplna.

----------


## Tomek W

Pojemność cieplna zależy od:
- ciepła właściwego,
- gęstości materiału,
- grubości materiału,
- powierzchni.
Jeżeli założymy taką samą konstrukcję dachu, te same grubości ocieplenia o takich samych współczynnikach przewodzenia ciepła to maksymalna temperatura latem na poddaszu przy izolacji pianką będzie o 20:30, a przy zastosowaniu wełny 22.15. Tak podaję proste wyliczenia na www.u-wert.net
Nie jestem fanem analizowania przesunięcia fazowego ale niezaprzeczalnie ze względu na większą pojemność cieplną poddasza z wełna mineralną w stosunku do pianki PU latem pomieszczenia będą się wolniej nagrzewały.

----------


## link2jack

Zastanawiam się skąd taka różnica w cenie wełny 0,033 w stosunku do 0,039. Jeśli chodzi o współczynniki to  30cm 0,039 = 25cm 0,033 a patrząc po cenach allegro to różnica prawie dwukrotna!!

----------


## drapek

> Pojemność cieplna zależy od:
> - ciepła właściwego,
> - gęstości materiału,
> - grubości materiału,
> - powierzchni.
> Jeżeli założymy taką samą konstrukcję dachu, te same grubości ocieplenia o takich samych współczynnikach przewodzenia ciepła to maksymalna temperatura latem na poddaszu przy izolacji pianką będzie o 20:30, a przy zastosowaniu wełny 22.15. Tak podaję proste wyliczenia na www.u-wert.net
> Nie jestem fanem analizowania przesunięcia fazowego ale niezaprzeczalnie ze względu na większą pojemność cieplną poddasza z wełna mineralną w stosunku do pianki PU latem pomieszczenia będą się wolniej nagrzewały.


Niewątpliwie jeśli chodzi o aż takie wyliczenia to masz rację  :wink: 
Tylko jak do tego ma się w praktyce np. większa szczelność pianki oraz inne warunki?
Oraz co z tego że przy wełnie według tych wyliczeń najcieplej będzie o godzinie 22:15 a przy piance już o 20:30? Skoro w obu przypadkach będzie to około 27stopni? A przy wełnie o godzinie 20:30 będzie jakieś 0,2 stopnia chłodniej? Większość ludzi tego nie odczuje  :wink: 
Według mnie śmiało można "olać" to dzięki któremu materiałowi izolacyjnemu będzie chłodniej bo odczuwalnie będzie to "jeden ciort" - czy to będzie wełna, styropian albo pianka to jeśli ich U będą podobne to odczuwalnie będzie tak samo - nawet jeśli ich ciepła właściwe oraz gęstości będą różniły się znacznie  :smile: 
No chyba że ktoś faktycznie odczuwa różnice w temperaturze rzędu 0,2 stopnia  :wink: 

To tak jak porównując dwa takie same samochody o mocach 200 i 201,2KM zastanawiać się który będzie szybszy  :tongue:

----------


## drapek

> Zastanawiam się skąd taka różnica w cenie wełny 0,033 w stosunku do 0,039. Jeśli chodzi o współczynniki to  30cm 0,039 = 25cm 0,033 a patrząc po cenach allegro to różnica prawie dwukrotna!!


A no pewnie stąd że jak ktoś nie ma na tyle miejsca aby upchać 30cm wełny 0,39 a martwi się tym że będzie miał mniejsze U to kładzie 25cm dużo droższej wełny 0,33  :smile:

----------


## karolek75

Moze czort moze nie. Ja uzylem zupelnie innego material izolacyjnego na poddasze - o efektach po najblizszym lecie.

----------


## keiichi

Witam, to mój pierwszy post i mam nadzieję, że osoby znające się na rzeczy mi pomogą  :smile: 

Mam mieszkanie na poddaszu, w którym izolacja jest do wymiany. Problem jest tego typu, że ze względu na konstrukcję mieszkania nie możemy sobie pozwolić na zrobienie izolacji większej niż mniej więcej 15 cm. Z tego co słyszałem, przy takiej samej grubości warstwy lepiej jest wybrać piankę, jako skuteczniejszą izolację termiczną. Czy rzeczywiście tak jest? Jak przy tak niewielkiej warstwie odnieść się*do pianki otwarto czy zamkniętokomórkowej? 

Dach pokryty jest papą, pod dachem są deski. 

Za wszystkie odpowiedzi typu "15 cm to w cholerę za mało" serdecznie dziękuję, nie da się zrobić*więcej i już  :big tongue:

----------


## adam_mk

"Za wszystkie odpowiedzi typu "15 cm to w cholerę za mało" serdecznie dziękuję, nie da się zrobić*więcej i już "

Ależ - proszę!
Im mniej miejsca na termoizolację, która być MUSI tym droższa jest ta, której użyjesz.
Pogoogluj "aerożel".
Połóż warstwę pod dechami a resztę zapianuj.
Będzie jakbyś z pół metra pianki nałożył.
Oczywiście pianka zamknietokomórkowa.

Tylko za uwagę, ze to za drogie to serdecznie dziękujemy.
Robi to, co chcesz mieć.

Adam M.

----------


## keiichi

Wygląda bardzo obiecująco  :smile:  co do komentarza - ma być dobrze, a nie tanio, nie zależy mi na tym, żeby teraz oszczędzić na kosztach a potem wszystko mieć do kitu. Aerogel spaceloft wygląda jak coś co by mi pomogło  :wink:  tego rzeczywiście kładzie się taką supercienką warstwę (najgrubsze jakie znalazłem to 9mm?) i starcza? 

I czy znasz/znacie może jakąś firmę w Szczecinie, albo ogólnie w zachodniopomorskim, jakąś poleconą firmę, która takie rzeczy wykonuje?

----------


## adam_mk

"I czy znasz/znacie może jakąś firmę w Szczecinie, albo ogólnie w zachodniopomorskim, jakąś poleconą firmę, która takie rzeczy wykonuje? "

W Szczecinie - nie.
Ale znam firmę , która termoizoluje DOBRZE aerożelem.
NASA
Spejsszatle tym pokryli.

Wobec małego rozpowszechnienia tej metody (cena niemiła) mało kto z tym miał styczność.
Można uzgodnić kogoś, kto się douczy i zrobi, albo douczyć się samemu i zrobić - zostając elitarnym fachowcem.
Producent/dystrybutor aby sprzedać dołoży wszelkich starań i pomoże opanować ten materiał.

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Popytaj dostawcę komu ostatnio sprzedawali.
Potem kupującego - czy Ci to ułoży.

Adam M.

----------


## Jastrząb

> Wygląda bardzo obiecująco  co do komentarza - ma być dobrze, a nie tanio, nie zależy mi na tym, żeby teraz oszczędzić na kosztach a potem wszystko mieć do kitu. Aerogel spaceloft wygląda jak coś co by mi pomogło  tego rzeczywiście kładzie się taką supercienką warstwę (najgrubsze jakie znalazłem to 9mm?) i starcza? 
> 
> I czy znasz/znacie może jakąś firmę w Szczecinie, albo ogólnie w zachodniopomorskim, jakąś poleconą firmę, która takie rzeczy wykonuje?


Bez przesady. Lambda aerogelu to chyba coś kolo 0.01. Pianka ZK to ciut ponad 0.02. Najlepsze styropiany to 0,03. Tanie styropiany/welny jakies 0.04
Wiec 1cm aerogelu to tak jakbys polozyl 3cm dobrego styropianu. Albo 2cm pianki ZK. Czy to starczy? 

Zeby dach *spelniał norme* izolacyjnosci dla nowych domów (chyba U=0,2 obecnie) to potrzebujesz 5cm takiego aerogelu, albo 10cm pianki ZK, albo okolo 15cm dobrej welny. 
I mowa o normie. Czy Tobie norma wystarcza to sam sobie odpowiedz.

----------


## adam_mk

Zapominasz, ze dach nie jest od spełniania norm!

Weź sporą kostkę pianki ZK i wsadź do zamrażarki.
Wyjmij po czasie, obejrzyj a potem wypisuj tu głupoty o normach.

Adam M.

----------


## link2jack

Co się stanie z tą kostką pianki?

----------


## keiichi

no to teraz już nic nie wiem.

nie rozumiem złośliwostek podpiętych pod większość odpowiedzi. mam prawo nie mieć o tym pojęcia, za to znam się na innych rzeczach. nigdy w życiu nie remontowałem ani nie wykańczałem mieszkania, bo jest to moje pierwsze i KOMPLETNIE nie wiem jak się za to zabrać żeby było jak najlepiej i po prostu potrzebuję trochę pomocy. serio.

----------


## Jastrząb

> Zapominasz, ze dach nie jest od spełniania norm!
> 
> Weź sporą kostkę pianki ZK i wsadź do zamrażarki.
> Wyjmij po czasie, obejrzyj a potem wypisuj tu głupoty o normach.
> 
> Adam M.


Adamie, bardzo cenie Twoja wiedze. Ale czasami to nie mam pojecia po co Ty wogole piszesz. Albo inaczej. Po co piszesz w sposób że nikt lub mało kto Cie rozumie w szegolnosci ludzie szukajace podstawowych porad.

A w zupelnosci nie rozumiem pseudo ironicznych tekstów kup se pan aerogel. Jest ktos w tym kraju kto ocieplil dach aerogelem?

----------


## keiichi

aha, czyli nie miałem tego traktować poważnie  :big tongue: 

ok, właśnie o to mi chodziło. potrzebuję naprawdę podstawowej porady, bo nie mam pojęcia co zrobić żeby było chociaż trochę ok. gdybym miał wiedzę na ten temat, to bym nie dopytywał. wydawało mi się to całkiem logiczne  :wink:

----------


## Jastrząb

> aha, czyli nie miałem tego traktować poważnie 
> 
> ok, właśnie o to mi chodziło. potrzebuję naprawdę podstawowej porady, bo nie mam pojęcia co zrobić żeby było chociaż trochę ok. gdybym miał wiedzę na ten temat, to bym nie dopytywał. wydawało mi się to całkiem logiczne


Podstawowa rada jest taka: zapomnij o aerogelu. Zaplacisz (strzelam) 500-1000PLN za m2 ocieplenia o grubosci 5cm ktore bedzie mialo taka sam izolacyjnosc jak 10cm pianki ZK (za 100PLN za metr2) lub 15cm welny za 30-40PLN za metr2.

Izolujac dach musisz wziasc pod uwage wilgoc. JEsli to welny wlezie Ci wilgoc a potem w mrozny dzien sie skrpli wewnatrz tej welny to masz kłopot. Welne wiec od strony wenwetrznej izolujesz folia tak dokladnie jak sie da. Ale i tak od strony zewnetrznej zostawiasz jej szczeline wentylacyjna przed deskami dachu.Wiec z 15cm zrobi Ci sie 12-13cm.

Nie dostaiesz lepszej porady jesli nie opiszesz jak dokladnie jest zbudowany Twoj dach.

----------


## adam_mk

"no to teraz już nic nie wiem.

nie rozumiem złośliwostek podpiętych pod większość odpowiedzi. mam prawo nie mieć o tym pojęcia, za to znam się na innych rzeczach. nigdy w życiu nie remontowałem ani nie wykańczałem mieszkania, bo jest to moje pierwsze i KOMPLETNIE nie wiem jak się za to zabrać żeby było jak najlepiej i po prostu potrzebuję trochę pomocy. serio. "

No, dobra!
Łopatą i drukowanymi...

DOBRZE, że zdajesz sobie sprawę, że w tej dziedzinie masz nikłą wiedzę.
MASZ DO TEGO PRAWO. To wolny (podobno) kraj.
Ale...
NIE MASZ PRAWA, jak czujesz się odpowiedzialny za rodzinę i finanse, brać się do takiej roboty, puki DOBRZE nie zrozumiesz CO i PO CO masz zrobić.

"potrzebuję naprawdę podstawowej porady, bo nie mam pojęcia co zrobić żeby było chociaż trochę ok. gdybym miał wiedzę na ten temat, to bym nie dopytywał. wydawało mi się to całkiem logiczne "

Pozornie - słusznie!
Ale...
Wiesz, że radzić można tylko MĄDREMU księciu?
Mądrość budowlana jest w książkach. Książki w internecie.
Wybieraj PODRĘCZNIKI a nie oferty różnych substancji!
Oferty "znafcóf" to droga wprost do tego, aby Cię ostrzyc.
Nie z księżyca wzięło się powiedzenie, że pierwszy dom budujesz dla wroga, drugi dla przyjaciela a TRZECI dla siebie.
O tym, że do TRZECH razy sztuka - też pewnie słyszałeś...
Powtórz fizykę ze szkoły średniej. (ten zakres wystarczy, aby ocenić co ma sens a co nie).
Na forach tej mądrości "WPROST" nie znajdziesz.
Nie ma dwóch takich samych domów, więc forumowicze nie maja takich samych doświadczeń.
Każdy doradzi co innego.
Ja doradzam, jak zawsze - myślenie i sprawdzanie (eksperyment) tego, co się wymyśliło czy wyczytało.
Takie podejście, uważam, nie szkodzi nikomu.
Albo...
Jak masz kogoś zaufanego i dysponującego potrzebną wiedzą - zleć mu tę robotę i zapłać zamiast się uczyć.
Gorzej, jak kogoś takiego nie masz, bo...
TO TY ZADECYDUJESZ I BĘDZIESZ PONOSIŁ KONSEKWENCJE TEJ DECYZJI!
A zadecydujesz Ty, bo Ty płacisz!!!

"aha, czyli nie miałem tego traktować poważnie "
Błąd!
Jak najpoważniej to traktuj!
To odpowiedź na pytanie/problem jakie postawiłeś.



"Adamie, bardzo cenie Twoja wiedze. Ale czasami to nie mam pojecia po co Ty wogole piszesz. Albo inaczej. Po co piszesz w sposób że nikt lub mało kto Cie rozumie w szegolnosci ludzie szukajace podstawowych porad."

Wtedy należy przeczytać co napisałem jeszcze raz. Albo ze dwa razy i chwilę pomyśleć.
NIGDY nie było i nie jest moim celem wpuszczanie ludzi w maliny!
Ta kostka pianki ZK...
SZYBKO i GŁĘBOKO zmrożona pęknie w kilku miejscach, bo MUSI. (Pęka z głośnym trzaskiem).
DLATEGO nie stosuje się pianki ZK wszędzie i jak leci.
Otwartokomórkowa nie pęka ale trzeba jej dać więcej a tu z miejscem ciasno!
Aby zamkniętokomórkowa nie pękła NIE WOLNO jej poddać stresowi termicznemu (nie mylić z mocnym a POWOLNYM ochładzaniem!!!).
DLATEGO potrzebna by była warstwa buforowa pomiędzy zewnętrzem a tą pianką.
Zasugerowałem warstewkę aerożelu.
Na niej dopiero ta pianka ZK - bo KOSZT!!!
Są granice opłacalności ekonomicznej stosowania jakiegoś rozwiązania...

Napisałeś:
"Podstawowa rada jest taka: zapomnij o aerogelu. Zaplacisz (strzelam) 500-1000PLN za m2 ocieplenia o grubosci 5cm ktore bedzie mialo taka sam izolacyjnosc jak 10cm pianki ZK (za 100PLN za metr2) lub 15cm welny za 30-40PLN za metr2."

Wywnioskowałeś, że sugeruję włożyć tam sam aerożel?
Na jakiej podstawie?

"Nie dostaiesz lepszej porady jesli nie opiszesz jak dokladnie jest zbudowany Twoj dach. "

Nawet jak dokładnie opiszesz to... - TEŻ NIE DOSTANIESZ!!!
Dostaniesz kilka do kilkunastu różnych wariantów rozwiązania problemu, w różnych cenach i o różnej pracochłonności.
Potem będziesz MUSIAŁ SAM wybrać to, do czego jesteś przekonany.
Jak wybierzesz złe, to ból może być spory. 
DLATEGO potrzebna jest wiedza O PROCESACH jakie w tym dachu zachodzą.
Transport wilgoci, ciepła, chłodu, kondensacja pary itp.
Także - wpływ pokrycia na te procesy, nasłonecznienia itd.

No i, cholera, jest jeszcze prawo budowlane.
Nie wszystko i nie zawsze wolno, mimo, że to Twój dom!


Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

"A w zupelnosci nie rozumiem pseudo ironicznych tekstów kup se pan aerogel. Jest ktos w tym kraju kto ocieplil dach aerogelem? "

Ja znam ze dwie osoby. Mieli takie fragmenty budynku, gdzie zastosowali eliminując mostki cieplne, bo miejsca na coś innego nie było.
Tekst nie był ironiczny.
Był ścisły.
Żądano minimalnej grubości termoizolacji o najlepszych możliwych parametrach.
WSZYSTKICH parametrach. Nie tylko termoizolacja w dachu jest ważna.
Spójrz JAK proponujesz problem rozwiązać:
"Welne wiec od strony wenwetrznej *izolujesz folia* tak dokladnie jak sie da. Ale i tak od strony zewnetrznej *zostawiasz* jej *szczeline wentylacyjna* przed deskami dachu.Wiec* z 15cm zrobi Ci sie 12-13cm.*"
Ale to rozwiązanie (nie najlepsze) do budynku nowobudowanego a nie remontowanego, gdzie na nie miejsca nie ma.

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Wata to wata. Przewiewna jest bardziej lub mniej, choć znosi nieźle temperatury do około 250stC
Styropian zaczyna się mazać już przy 60-70stC i często ostre nasłonecznienie go niszczy.
Poliuretany (pianki) jakiś czas gazują, zwłaszcza ostro podgrzane, choć wytrzymują więcej jak styropian. Stresu temperaturowego nie lubią.
Jest perlit, ale trudno go nad głową czy w skosach zastosować.
Aerożel znosi bardzo wiele i wilgoci się nie boi.

Dotykaliście powierzchni dachu w słoneczny dzień lipcowy, gdy dookoła jest ponad 30stC?
Albo chociaż dachu samochodu...

Adam M.

----------


## Jastrząb

> Adam M.


Powiem Ci tyle: Ide o zaklad ze pytajacy z Twoich wypowiedzi niczego sie nie dowiedział  ::-(: 
pozdrawiam,

P.S.
Ide se w łeb strzelić ze zgryzoty. Ze ja się nie domysłiłem, ze doswiadczenie z wkladaniem do zamrazalnika było powiazane z warstwa aerogelu pod pianka. Kurde. Ze ja tego nie dostrzegłem. Przecież prosciej niz to robiles tego problemu nie dało się opisac. Pozostaje w nadziei ze nowiciusz załapał!!

----------


## adam_mk

"Ide se w łeb strzelić ze zgryzoty. Ze ja się nie domysłiłem, ze doswiadczenie z wkladaniem do zamrazalnika było powiazane z warstwa aerogelu pod pianka."

No przecież napisałem, że jak masz wątpliwości to poczytaj raz jeszcze i wolniej...
Doświadczenie z pianką (sporą kostką!) ZK i zamrażarką pokazuje proces, jaki się odbywa, gdy temperatura wokół niej spada GWAŁTOWNIE.
Nie ma nic wspólnego z aerożelem.

Pianka zamknietokomórkowa składa się z elastycznych banieczek wypełnionych gazem.
Te zewnętrzne warstwy, narażone na stres termiczny, kurczą się mocno a te wewnętrzne nie, bo pianka to jednak termoizolacja.
Wtedy właśnie pojawiają się siły, które potrafią taka piankę wręcz "poszarpać".
Głupio zastosowana rodzi problemy zamiast rozwiązać problem.
Nawet tu gdzieś były zdjęcia poddasza z takim efektem...

Nowicjusz załapie jak chwilkę pomyśli.
 :Lol: 
Wierzę w Niego!

Adam M.

----------


## norwinski

> też chcę dać pur 25 cm ?( 5cm ponad krokwie) i na to 15 cm wełny.
> Wiem że jest na forum kilka osób które tak zrobiły.
> Początkowo chciałem dać tylko 25-30cm piany ale boje się że to będzie za mało i dlatego myślę żeby dołożyć do tego jeszcze warstwę 15 lub 20 cm dobrej jakościowo wełny.
> 
> Czy są jakieś przeciwwskazania do zastosowania takiego rozwiązania poza oporem dyfuzyjnym ?


A czemu aż tak grubo? TO budynek jednorodzinny? Jeżeli to nie problem, proszę o odpowiedź czemu takie grube dwie warstwy, bo ja zamierzałem położyć dwie warstwy wełny u siebie 15 + 10, ale może się przeliczyłem.

----------


## wojciecha

Też się "dylematowałem" podobnie pomęedzy pianami a wełnami , aż w końcu postawiłem na celulozę  :smile:  
Bo przede wszystkim łatwiej zaaplikuje, nie potrzebuje paroizolacji i pomimo grubszej warstwy  jest taniej niż pianką przez którą w razie co ne dostaniesz się do zaklejonej instalacji.

PS Panie Adamie jak tam bufor?

----------


## wg39070

> Też się "dylematowałem" podobnie pomęedzy pianami a wełnami , aż w końcu postawiłem na celulozę  
> Bo przede wszystkim łatwiej zaaplikuje, nie potrzebuje paroizolacji i pomimo grubszej warstwy  jest taniej niż pianką przez którą w razie co ne dostaniesz się do zaklejonej instalacji.
> 
> PS Panie Adamie jak tam bufor?


Jak by na to nie patrzeć, celuloza to ...zmielona makulatura. Skąd więc ta cena? Rozważałem piankę, celulozę i wełnę. Pozostaję przy wełnie szklanej. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## keiichi

ok, częściowo odrobiłem zadanie domowe, wygrzebałem nawet stary kalkulator naukowy z czasów kiedy jeszcze umiałem coś liczyć z chemii  :wink:  tak czy siak, natknąłem się na taką*tabelkę w internecie 



i teraz się zastanawiam - co z tymi matami termoizolacyjnymi? czy to jest cokolwiek warte? jedyne co udało mi się znaleźć*to isobooster, o którym nie za bardzo da się*cokolwiek znaleźć*poza postami pochwalnymi na jego temat pisanymi przez osoby zajmujące się jego sprzedażą i montażem.

jak dla mnie to wygląda trochę jak kupa na sznurku, ale wolę podpytać mądrzejszych. no i są jeszcze inne maty, typu alufox. macie może jakieś doświadczenia z tego typu rozwiązaniami?


a tak już na koniec: przekonują mnie płyty thermano, ale je chyba montuje się tylko nd zewnątrz dachu na krokwie? czy można od środka też je sobie dać?  :wink:  
dach budynku jest jednospadowy, w całym mieszkaniu jest więc jeden wielki łagodny skos - to tak odpowiadając na pytanie z czym własciwie mam do czynienia.
 rozważałem też pianę natryskową, ale - no właśnie, jak to do końca jest z ich właściwościami? spotkałem się nawet tutaj na forum z opiniami, że lambdę 0,028 czy ile tam podadzą, to mają tylko w momencie natrysku, a później wzrasta do 0,035 albo i więcej. prawda to?

----------


## keiichi

Pozostaje więc pytanie czy ma sens rozwiązanie typu 5cm piany otwartokomórkowej i na to piana zamkniętokomórkowa powiedzmy 10 w porywach do 15 cm albo w formie płyty... czy radzić sobie inaczej.

ewentualnie w pomieszczeniach gdzie mam wyższy sufit można by dać grubiej, w takiej sytuacji polecono mi wełnę skalną, ale jakoś ogólnie nie do końca przekonuje mnie wełna jako materiał, zwłaszcza jej zależność od jakości montażu...

----------


## karolek75

O piance nie bede pisal. Ale kazda ilosc wełny zastąpiłbym celulozą.

----------


## wg39070

> O piance nie bede pisal. Ale kazda ilosc wełny zastąpiłbym celulozą.


Ciekawa sprawa: ja wynoszę do kontenera stare gazety, a Ty masz z tego docieplony dach i jeszcze dałeś za to kupę kasy. Czyli da się zrobić dobry interes nawet na śmieciach! A co najciekawsze, są jeszcze ludzie, którzy to kupują i chwalą!

----------


## karolek75

> Ciekawa sprawa: ja wynoszę do kontenera stare gazety, a Ty masz z tego docieplony dach i jeszcze dałeś za to kupę kasy. Czyli da się zrobić dobry interes nawet na śmieciach! A co najciekawsze, są jeszcze ludzie, którzy to kupują i chwalą!


Kto teraz kupuje gazety ?  Sprzedawca wełny ?

----------


## fotohobby

> Ciekawa sprawa: ja wynoszę do kontenera stare gazety, a Ty masz z tego docieplony dach i jeszcze dałeś za to kupę kasy. Czyli da się zrobić dobry interes nawet na śmieciach! A co najciekawsze, są jeszcze ludzie, którzy to kupują i chwalą!


Porównaj sobie parametry celulozy i wełny, sprawdż, gdzie lubią mieszkać kuny i wówczas sie wypowiadaj.

----------


## wg39070

> Porównaj sobie parametry celulozy i wełny, sprawdż, gdzie lubią mieszkać kuny i wówczas sie wypowiadaj.


Ty to zawsze jesteś mądrzejszy od telewizora. Gdyby zgranulować kurze łajno, na bank orzekłbyś, że jest lepsze od wełny!

----------


## wg39070

> Kto teraz kupuje gazety ?  Sprzedawca wełny ?


Ja kupuję gazety i nawet czytam książki! Wiesz co to książka?

----------


## karolek75

> Ty to zawsze jesteś mądrzejszy od telewizora. Gdyby zgranulować kurze łajno, na bank orzekłbyś, że jest lepsze od wełny!


Jako nawóz klasy premium może. Tylko co na tym urośnie?  Wełna!

----------


## wg39070

> Jako nawóz klasy premium może. Tylko co na tym urośnie?  Wełna!


To nie był post skierowany do Ciebie, więc nie wychodź przed orkiestrę!

----------


## wg39070

> Kto teraz kupuje gazety ?  Sprzedawca wełny ?


A swoją drogą przeczytaj, z czego produkowany jest granulat celulozowy, to się sromotnie zdziwisz. To granulat ze zmielonej makulatury! Nagroda Nobla dla producenta. Zmielił makulaturę oraz chusteczki jednorazowe z gilami, a Ty podniecasz się naukowo brzmiącym "granulatem celulozowym". Uwierz mi, pampersy też ludzie wyrzucają do kontenera oznaczonego jako" papier". 
Można śmiało powiedzieć, że masz GÓWNIANE OCIEPLENIE. Dosłownie!

----------


## fotohobby

> Ty to zawsze jesteś mądrzejszy od telewizora. Gdyby zgranulować kurze łajno, na bank orzekłbyś, że jest lepsze od wełny!


Nie interesuje mnie surowiec, tylko właściwości końcowego produktu. Dlatego wybrałem celulozę.

----------


## fotohobby

> A swoją drogą przeczytaj, z czego produkowany jest granulat celulozowy, to się sromotnie zdziwisz. To granulat ze zmielonej makulatury! Nagroda Nobla dla producenta. Zmielił makulaturę oraz chusteczki jednorazowe z gilami, a Ty podniecasz się naukowo brzmiącym "granulatem celulozowym". Uwierz mi, pampersy też ludzie wyrzucają do kontenera oznaczonego jako" papier". 
> Można śmiało powiedzieć, że masz GÓWNIANE OCIEPLENIE. Dosłownie!


Wooow, wielki problem.
Rozmawiamy o izolacji stropu, czy pościeli ?  :smile: 
Ty w ogole wiesz, jak sie produkuje włókno celulozowe ? Mieli się i juz ?
 :smile:

----------


## karolek75

kolego wgxxx ( to od wentylacji grawitacyjnej?) , wiem z czego i jak produkowana jest "celuloza". No i ? Zawisc zzera czy jak ?
 Wiem jak jest na wiekszosci poddaszy izolowanych wełną. Wiem jakie ma własciwosci, zalet i wady. I nie uzylem swiadomie.
Za moimi namowami, 2 znajomkow uzylo celulozy do "naprawy" izolacji z wełny.  Piłem po tym sezonie 2 duze i dobre łyskacze.

----------


## wg39070

> kolego wgxxx ( to od wentylacji grawitacyjnej?) , wiem z czego i jak produkowana jest "celuloza". No i ? Zawisc zzera czy jak ?
>  Wiem jak jest na wiekszosci poddaszy izolowanych wełną. Wiem jakie ma własciwosci, zalet i wady. I nie uzylem swiadomie.
> Za moimi namowami, 2 znajomkow uzylo celulozy do "naprawy" izolacji z wełny.  Piłem po tym sezonie 2 duze i dobre łyskacze.


Wywód na poziomie ...rowu melioracyjnego.

----------


## fotohobby

Tyle, że prawdziwy i oparty na doświadczeniach.
Na pewno pożyteczniejszy od:




> Gdyby zgranulować kurze łajno, na bank orzekłbyś, że jest lepsze od wełny!


Bo to poziom Rowu.... Mariańskiego   :Lol:

----------


## wg39070

> Tyle, że prawdziwy i oparty na doświadczeniach.
> Na pewno pożyteczniejszy od:
> 
> 
> 
> Bo to poziom Rowu.... Mariańskiego


Czyli znowu ... Pliszka swój ...

----------


## ThatDamnKid

> i teraz się zastanawiam - co z tymi matami termoizolacyjnymi? czy to jest cokolwiek warte? jedyne co udało mi się znaleźć*to isobooster, o którym nie za bardzo da się*cokolwiek znaleźć*poza postami pochwalnymi na jego temat pisanymi przez osoby zajmujące się jego sprzedażą i montażem.
> 
> jak dla mnie to wygląda trochę jak kupa na sznurku, ale wolę podpytać mądrzejszych. no i są jeszcze inne maty, typu alufox. macie może jakieś doświadczenia z tego typu rozwiązaniami?


Dowiedziałeś się czegoś o tych Alufoxach? Nasza ekipa bardzo nas na to namawia, a w internecie ciężko znaleźć opinie użytkowników.

----------


## karolek75

> Dowiedziałeś się czegoś o tych Alufoxach? Nasza ekipa bardzo nas na to namawia, a w internecie ciężko znaleźć opinie użytkowników.


Doskonale sie nadaje na ekran za grzejnik panelowy  :wink:

----------


## Jastrząb

> Doskonale sie nadaje na ekran za grzejnik panelowy


Przeciez to sprzedawca jest. W maju zrejestrowany i 1 post. Ide o zaklad ze zaraz sie pojawia kolejni 1-postowcy ktorzy se zamontowali  folie ALU/folie babelkowa grubosci 10mm i jak na zewnatrz jest -30C to oni po poddaszu w gaciach biegaja bo taki ukrop ze nie idzie wytrzymac. A piec chodzil tydzien wczesniej.

----------


## ThatDamnKid

> Przeciez to sprzedawca jest. W maju zrejestrowany i 1 post. Ide o zaklad ze zaraz sie pojawia kolejni 1-postowcy ktorzy se zamontowali  folie ALU/folie babelkowa grubosci 10mm i jak na zewnatrz jest -30C to oni po poddaszu w gaciach biegaja bo taki ukrop ze nie idzie wytrzymac. A piec chodzil tydzien wczesniej.



Przecież ja pytam a nie sugeruję takie rozwiązanie  :big tongue:  Wyłącz paranoję  :wink:

----------


## karolek75

> Przeciez to sprzedawca jest. W maju zrejestrowany i 1 post. Ide o zaklad ze zaraz sie pojawia kolejni 1-postowcy ktorzy se zamontowali  folie ALU/folie babelkowa grubosci 10mm i jak na zewnatrz jest -30C to oni po poddaszu w gaciach biegaja bo taki ukrop ze nie idzie wytrzymac. A piec chodzil tydzien wczesniej.


Totez i taka porada  :smile:

----------


## Jastrząb

> Przecież ja pytam a nie sugeruję takie rozwiązanie  Wyłącz paranoję


To nie paranoja. Tylko doswiadczenie na forum z cudownymi rozwiazaniami ktore przecza fizyce.

----------


## fandango

Dzwonię po lokalnych wykonawcach ocieplenia pianką. Prośba do doświadczonych o podpowiedź jaką wybrać; hiszpańską (ok. 42 zł/m2), kanadyjską (60-70 zł/m2), czy holednerską (50 zł/m2) ? Ceny brutto.

----------


## berm*

> Dzwonię po lokalnych wykonawcach ocieplenia pianką. Prośba do doświadczonych o podpowiedź jaką wybrać; hiszpańską (ok. 42 zł/m2), kanadyjską (60-70 zł/m2), czy holednerską (50 zł/m2) ? Ceny brutto.



bardzo chetnie Ci doradzę  :smile: 
zapytaj o : gestosc pozorna, klase palnosci chlonnosc wody, opor dyfuzyjny i sam sobie odpowiesz  :smile:  
po reszte zapraszam na priv  lub zadzwon to odpowiem , doradze i podpowiem. Dzisiaj sam zobaczyłem na własne oczy jak poprawialismy klientowi dach jak w dzisiejszych czasam mozna oszukac klienta .... mam nadziej , ze gosc ich za to dopadnie. 
pozdrawiam

----------


## fotohobby

> Czyli znowu ... Pliszka swój ...


Tylko, źe mieszkałem w domu ocieplonym wełna i w domu ocieplonym celulozą.
Mogę porównać.
Ty nie, a jedyny Twoj argument przeciw celulozie to surowiec, użyty do jej wyprodukowania.

----------


## wg39070

> Tylko, źe mieszkałem w domu ocieplonym wełna i w domu ocieplonym celulozą.
> Mogę porównać.
> Ty nie, a jedyny Twoj argument przeciw celulozie to surowiec, użyty do jej wyprodukowania.


I co, zauważyłeś rażące pogorszenie komfortu mieszkania przy ociepleniu wełną? Przy wełnie był wypizd a przy celulozie upał? Nie sądzę.

----------


## fotohobby

To były zupełnie inne domy, więc nie można porównywać.
Ale widziałem degradację izolacji wełnianej, brak jej ciągłości po kilku latach.
W przypadku celulozy nic się nie zmieniło przez lata.
Dlatego sądzę, biorac też pod uwage wrażliwość wełny na zawilgocenie, ze jakość izolacji nią wykonanej byłaby gorsza, od nadmuchu celulozy.

----------


## Jastrząb

> To były zupełnie inne domy, więc nie można porównywać.
> Ale widziałem degradację izolacji wełnianej, brak jej ciągłości po kilku latach.
> W przypadku celulozy nic się nie zmieniło przez lata.
> Dlatego sądzę, biorac też pod uwage wrażliwość wełny na zawilgocenie, ze jakość izolacji nią wykonanej byłaby gorsza, od nadmuchu celulozy.


Moj glos w dyskusji. Widzialem swoja welne po 5 latach ulozenia. Nic sie nie poobsuwalo, nie zdegradowalo.Ale to byla dobra welna. Co nie zmienia faktu ze byly pozostwaiane straszne babole przez ekipe. Nie do wypatrzenia przez laika praktycznie nawet jesli by sie ekipe codziennie kontrolowalo. Patrzac po okolocznych dachach zima, pewnie z polowa domów ocieplana welna ma takie babole pozostawiane. Ze specyfiki aplikacji nadmuch czy natrysk szczelniej i dokladniej wypeln ia kazda dziure. Co nie znaczy ze welna nie mozna zrobic dobrze. Uzycie dobrego materialu i precyzyjne!! ulozenie gwarantuje sukces. Rzecz jasna pianke tez moga Ci badzeiwna natrysnac ze zmiejszona iloscia pianki w piance. Gdyby ktorys materiał był bezwzlegednie i zawsze najlepszy to inne by wymarły przeciez.

Jakbym budował dzisiaj dom, to zdecydowanie cos natryskiwanego. A najlepiej nakrokowiowo plus natrysk czego miedzy krokwie. A wolgole najlepiej żelbet aka wanna.

----------


## twardy82

Witam  

Po lekturze coraz bardziej skłaniam się ku piance.  Dach ma pełne deskowanie, papę i dachówkę ceramiczną  ( w projekcie - wełna ) .  
Chciałbym wypełnić pianą 18 cm między krokwiami i dodatkowo pokryć krokwie - tu pojawia się problem bo ścianki działowe na użytkowym poddaszu ( ytong interio )  są docięte z przerwą 1cm od krokwi .

Co zrobić z tym fantem ?

----------


## Jastrząb

> Witam  
> 
> Po lekturze coraz bardziej skłaniam się ku piance.  Dach ma pełne deskowanie, papę i dachówkę ceramiczną  ( w projekcie - wełna ) .  
> Chciałbym wypełnić pianą 18 cm między krokwiami i dodatkowo pokryć krokwie - tu pojawia się problem bo ścianki działowe na użytkowym poddaszu ( ytong interio )  są docięte z przerwą 1cm od krokwi .
> 
> Co zrobić z tym fantem ?


Dociac bardziej. ytong to sie chyba łatwo docina.

----------


## karolek75

> Moj glos w dyskusji. Widzialem swoja welne po 5 latach ulozenia. Nic sie nie poobsuwalo, nie zdegradowalo.Ale to byla dobra welna. Co nie zmienia faktu ze byly pozostwaiane straszne babole przez ekipe. Nie do wypatrzenia przez laika praktycznie nawet jesli by sie ekipe codziennie kontrolowalo. Patrzac po okolocznych dachach zima, pewnie z polowa domów ocieplana welna ma takie babole pozostawiane. Ze specyfiki aplikacji nadmuch czy natrysk szczelniej i dokladniej wypeln ia kazda dziure. Co nie znaczy ze welna nie mozna zrobic dobrze. Uzycie dobrego materialu i precyzyjne!! ulozenie gwarantuje sukces. Rzecz jasna pianke tez moga Ci badzeiwna natrysnac ze zmiejszona iloscia pianki w piance. Gdyby ktorys materiał był bezwzlegednie i zawsze najlepszy to inne by wymarły przeciez.


Ja mam wdmuchana celuloze pomiedzy krokwie z belek dwuteowych. 40cm b.gestego "wdmuchu" . Towar zapakowany, worki liczone wiec wiem ile weszlo. Widzialem jak robione. Zero baboli. Termowizja to potwierdzila.

----------


## Stexxil

> Dzisiaj sam zobaczyłem na własne oczy jak poprawialismy klientowi dach jak w dzisiejszych czasam mozna oszukac klienta .... mam nadziej , ze gosc ich za to dopadnie. 
> pozdrawiam


To jest to o czym wiele razy mówiłem. Ilość "cukru w cukrze".
Piana natryskowa ma parametry wełny i styropianu - a kosztuje tyle co sztywna pianka w płytach.

Różnica jest taka, że pierwsza - podobnie jak wełna i styropian ma lambdę 0,033-0,037 a Thermano 0,023.
Dwa - w przypadku natrysku mówiąc wprost i bez ogródek i mniej Ci pianki wtrysną - tym więcej zostaje w kieszeni.
A niestety parametry cieplne wynikają wprost z gęstości.

Dlatego - na pytanie postawione w temacie odpowiedź powinna brzmieć:
Oczywiście, ze Piana ale PIR - tzw. sztywna pianka poliuretanowa gdzie parametry cieplne całkowicie rekompensują różnicę w cenie do styropianu.

S.

----------


## Tomaszs131

A może powiesz mi ile w tym cukrze jest spamu, a ile reklamy produktu?

----------


## berm*

> To jest to o czym wiele razy mówiłem. Ilość "cukru w cukrze".
> Piana natryskowa ma parametry wełny i styropianu - a kosztuje tyle co sztywna pianka w płytach.
> 
> Różnica jest taka, że pierwsza - podobnie jak wełna i styropian ma lambdę 0,033-0,037 a Thermano 0,023.
> Dwa - w przypadku natrysku mówiąc wprost i bez ogródek i mniej Ci pianki wtrysną - tym więcej zostaje w kieszeni.
> A niestety parametry cieplne wynikają wprost z gęstości.
> 
> Dlatego - na pytanie postawione w temacie odpowiedź powinna brzmieć:
> Oczywiście, ze Piana ale PIR - tzw. sztywna pianka poliuretanowa gdzie parametry cieplne całkowicie rekompensują różnicę w cenie do styropianu.
> ...



co ty bredzisz? jak masz nastawiona poprawnie maszyne to nie mozna nie natryskac uczciwie ( + oczywisice temp materialu na ktory natryskujesz). prawda jest taka , ze welna to juz przeszlosc, nikt kto liczy kase nie powoli sobie na 2500 laczen welny na dachu bo robi mu to kilka m2 otwartej powierzchni. sztywna pianka tez odpada bo to zamknieta komorka - chcialbym znac chetnie wady natrysku ale nie ma sie co oszukiwac ich po prostu nie ma - idealna szczelnosc ....itp

----------


## Stexxil

> co ty bredzisz? jak masz nastawiona poprawnie maszyne to nie mozna nie natryskac uczciwie


Właśnie "JAK MASZ"  :smile: 
A jak nie masz ?




> ( + oczywisice temp materialu na ktory natryskujesz)


Kolejna zmienna która mocno wpływa na gęstość z której wynikają wprost parametry izolacyjności na którą nie masz wpływu.
Dodaj jeszcze wilgotność.

Zatem przy natrysku mamy 3 zmienne:
- "poprawnie" nastawioną maszynę 
- temperaturę natrysku
- wilgotność otoczenia

Jaka jest szansa więc, że dostaniemy materiał o deklarowanych parametrach za który w końcu zapłaciliśmy ?




> prawda jest taka , ze welna to juz przeszlosc, nikt kto liczy kase nie powoli sobie na 2500 laczen welny na dachu bo robi mu to kilka m2 otwartej powierzchni.


Pełna zgoda. Technologia z lat 60tych i 70tych.
Obecnie masz dwa izolatory nowej generacji
- termogel - potwornie drogi
- sztywna pianka poliuretanowa PIR (w cenie dobrej wełny)

Przy okazji zachłysnęliście się teraz natryskiem pianą (powstało pełno firm z tą usługą) sugerując jakoby była to nowoczesna izolacja na miarę XXI wieku. G* prawda. Od lat 70tych jest stosowana na zachodzie - a mam znajomego który w PL robił to w latach 90tych w okolicach Warszawy.




> chcialbym znac chetnie wady natrysku ale nie ma sie co oszukiwac ich po prostu nie ma


Wady ?
- brak gwarancji parametrów
- otwartokomórkowe
- problemy z wentylacją
- parametry styropianu i wełny za dużo wyższą cenę
- przestarzała technologia (lata 70te)

Kupujemy materiał o parametrach styropianu przepłacając go 4 krotnie.
Można. Tylko po co ?




> sztywna pianka tez odpada bo to zamknieta komorka


I tutaj totalnie nie rozumiem. Wskaż mi proszę wady piany zamkniętokomórkowej.
Przecież ZK to ogromna zaleta. Nie chłonie wody (nasiąkliwość poniżej 2%) co pozwala stosować ją nie tylko w posadzki ale też do dociepleń fundamentów, a w połączeniu z montażem nakrokwiowym na dachu tworzy NAJLEPSZĄ dostępną izolację dachu eliminując całkowicie mostki cieplne.


S.

----------


## berm*

> "
> Zatem przy natrysku mamy 3 zmienne:
> - "poprawnie" nastawioną maszynę 
> - temperaturę natrysku
> - wilgotność otoczenia
> 
> Jaka jest szansa więc, że dostaniemy materiał o deklarowanych parametrach za który w końcu zapłaciliśmy ? "


nie wprowadzaj ludzi w blad - jak jset kiepska ekipa i chce sciagnac kase to pewnie, ze nic nie bedzie sie zgadzalo - ale to są dokładne parametry które profesjonaln instalator kontroluje - po to jezdzi zawsze trzech ludzi na aplikację piany aby jeden zajął się natryskiem , drugi do pomocy a trzeci ciągle kontroluje warunki natrysku i one sa na bierzaca sprawdzane tak samo jak my doprowadzamy do porzadku cale poddasze jak wstepna obrzutka i nagrzanie pomieszczen i powierzchni natryskowej aby byly wlasnie te parametry. To że klient dostał dobry materiał wie juz po pierwszym sezonie grzewczym = super oszczedność. Jak kontrolujesz parametry to widać to potem po jakości piany na dachu.






> "Technologia z lat 60tych i 70tych.
> Obecnie masz dwa izolatory nowej generacji
> - termogel - potwornie drogi
> - sztywna pianka poliuretanowa PIR (w cenie dobrej wełny)
> "


to jest technologia która powstała dokładnie w tamtych czasach ale wez np pianke polska , ktora byla robiona 4 lata temu to generacyjnie chlopaki poszli do przodu strasznie czyli nie zatrzymali sie na technologi a dopracowuja ja i rozwijaja ciagle. Sztywna piana na dachu sie nie sprawdzi a jeszcze zaszkodzi - po pierwsze więźba pracuje i jak połączysz swoje płyty na twardo to rozszszczelnia sie jak wełna  :smile:  wiec totalna kicha jak umiesciasz je dokladnie w rogach łączeń więźby  :smile:  w zyciu nie zrobisz tego z uzyciem czegos co trzeba przyciac a tak przycina sie plyty - piana wypelni kazda luke No i nawet ja zrobisz  zrobisz koło krokwi szczelną izolacje ze swoich plyt to jak peknie dachowka i bedzie sie w tym miejscu lala woda to klientowi zgnije więźba a potem przerzuci te koszty na Ciebie  :smile: 






> Przy okazji zachłysnęliście się teraz natryskiem pianą (powstało pełno firm z tą usługą) sugerując jakoby była to nowoczesna izolacja na miarę XXI wieku. G* prawda. Od lat 70tych jest stosowana na zachodzie - a mam znajomego który w PL robił to w latach 90tych w okolicach Warszawy.


mój znajomy też kupił 20 late temu diesla a ostatnio wymienił tego diesla na nowego , tamtem diesel też jezdzil z jego rodzina nad morze ale nowego juz by nie oddal - generacja i dopracowywanie technologi - bez sensu porownania robisz , mozesz sobie jeszcze analogie z telefonami robic bo one tez sa kilkadziesiat lat i tez dzwonilo sie kiedys i babcie bylo slychac a teraz jaki masz postep na tej technologi , tak samo jest z pianką.

 - oni nie klepia tej piany w skladzie z lat 70  , generacyjnie to juz kilkanasie receptur do przodu - jak wspominalem - piana polska 4 lata temu a teraz nie ustepuje wizualnie amerykanskiej chodz dalej ma gorsze parametry (know how amerykanów jest po prostu bardziej rozwinieta).






> Wady ?
> - brak gwarancji parametrów
> - otwartokomórkowe
> - problemy z wentylacją
> - parametry styropianu i wełny za dużo wyższą cenę
> - przestarzała technologia (lata 70te)


całkowita nie prawda powyzej - jak jest dobry fachman od natryskow to parametry sa dokladnie takie jak powinny byc a i lepsze bo klient placac za 20cm dostaje zawsze gratis 1-2 cm czyli 10% materialu bo nie jestes w stanie utrzymac rosnacej piany dokladnie - po kolorze widac czy piana jest ok - czy nie przepalona czy za zimna  - no tak jak klient szuka najtanszej firmy ze zuzytym reaktorem i wyeksploatowanym sprzetem to nic na to nie poradze - znowu analogia do samochodu ? wymieniasz olej regularnie to auto sie trzyma , zlewasz temat niby jezdzi ale pali i producenckich parametrow przyspieszenia nie ma  = tak samo masz z natryskiem jak masz dobry sprzet, fachowa ekipe to masz ceny 10% wieksze niz "zenek z zuka " ale dla klienta ma to znaczenie - cena - wiec jak chce taki natrysk to faktycznie nie ma parametrow ale twoje plyty jak polozy partacza to dokladnie bedzie tak samo = wiec porownujmy cos co zostanie wykonane z nalezyta starannoscia wykonawcy = jego profesjonalizm wiec twoja teoria z brakie parametrow nie prawdziwa 

- super , ze otwara komorka na poddaszy , co chcialbys plastikiem przykry i zrobic termos ? leja klientowi zamknietokomore na dachy i potem robia zrzute na zgnita wiezbe  :sad:  jak pisalem , jak ktos zna sie na swojej robocie to zeobi to poprawnie- zalana piana woda ta wode przepuscie nie jak sitko ale  tez ja potem odda bez straty jakosci - o welnie juz nawet nie pisze - zalana to rowniez odda ale straci na wydajnosci 30%  :smile: 
- wcale nie masz wyzeszj ceny - jak zaplacisz za wate w markecie to pewnie , ze pare pln roznicy ale jak kupisz jakas markowa welne to spokojnie za 20cm musisz z 15-20 pln zaplacic - musisz zrobic 2 warstwy na przekladke wiec masz juz 30pln a do tego ktos to musi zrobic u ciebie na dachu a za 15 pln to ciac wate - nie wiem czy ciałes ja kiedys to juz chlopaki nie chca robi a i jakosc polozenia i czas 2tygodnie to robi potem swoja wiec masz 45 pln minimum a za ta kwote to doplacisz lub jak dogadasz sie wczesniej z ekipa tez Ci ta pianke zrobia przy 20cm!!! wiec kolejny argument obalony

no i o przestarzalej technologi juz Ci pisalem  :smile: 




> Kupujemy materiał o parametrach styropianu przepłacając go 4 krotnie.
> Można. Tylko po co ?


no i nie mow nie prawdy = nie jest 4 drozszy , nie jest porownywalny w parametrach i robi cos czego nie osiagniesz zadnym innym materialem - idealna ciaglosc izolacji - na twoich plytach kazde laczenie to mostek termiczny a tu go nie ma.


"
I tutaj totalnie nie rozumiem. Wskaż mi proszę wady piany zamkniętokomórkowej.
Przecież ZK to ogromna zaleta. Nie chłonie wody (nasiąkliwość poniżej 2%) co pozwala stosować ją nie tylko w posadzki ale też do dociepleń fundamentów, a w połączeniu z montażem nakrokwiowym na dachu tworzy NAJLEPSZĄ dostępną izolację dachu eliminując całkowicie mostki cieplne."

ja sie zgadzam , piana zamknieto komorkowa nie ma wad ale na zewnarz domu ale nie w srodku , jakby mozna ja bylo tryskac na poddasza to ja chetnie bym to robil ale nie mozna - ale mozna z tego wybrnac inaczej zamiast styropianu pod podlogowke  :ohmy: blac" ja pianka zamknieto komorkowa ale tu juz ma znaczenie cena bo to moze wyjsc drozej niz styropian ale tez nie jakies roznice rzedu 50% jak ktos ma pieniadze i chce dobra technologie to tak robi.
ja nie chce Cie punktowac , ze Twoje plyty sa nie ok bo nie robilem z tym produktem ale nie przebijesz niesterty piany , ona poprostu dostosowuje sie do podloza i wypelnia kazda!!!! luke , nie zrobisz tego gotowymi klockami z plyt.
zawsze poradze jak ktos ma watpliwosci.

----------


## pecet0

Przebrnąłem przez sporą część tematu i w skrócie wyszło że:

- wełna nadal najlepsza do izolacji dachu domu z punktu inwestora  
biorąc pod uwagę stosunek ceny/do parametrów

- piana / płyty najlepsze jedynie tylko dla wykonawców ze względu na $$$

----------


## pecet0

zdublowało posta przy wysyłaniu

----------


## link2jack

> Przebrnąłem przez sporą część tematu i w skrócie wyszło że:
> 
> - wełna nadal najlepsza do izolacji dachu domu z punktu inwestora  
> biorąc pod uwagę stosunek ceny/do parametrów
> 
> - piana / płyty najlepsze jedynie tylko dla wykonawców ze względu na $$$


Ja się z Tobą nie zgodzę. Mam mocno skomplikowany dach, po dwie lukarny w każdym pokoju. By dobrze ułożyć wełnę trzeba albo kontrolować wykonawcę albo dobrze za to zapłacić. Jednak mimo dokładności zapewne i tak piana będzie szczelniejsza. W moim przypadku ważny jest każdy zaoszczędzony centymetr, gdyby tak nie było zapewne kupił bym welnę 2x15cm 0,035 (która ma jeszcze rozsądną cene w stosunku do 0,033)

O tym by móc rozpatrywać izolację płytami trzeba myśleć jeszcze przed budową więźby.

----------


## pecet0

Na lukarnach faktycznie trzeba trochę "podłubać" aby nie zostawić dziur. Gdy to robi firma można domniemać że jeśli nie ma renomy w okolicy to może ten element zaniechać, jednak robiąc samemu można się bardziej przyłożyć wiedząc że nie będzie się tego zmieniało przez kolejne XX lat.

Ile skasowała Cie firma za m2 tej pianki jaką użyłeś i jakiej grubości masz piankę o parametry pianki nie pytam bo tutaj wszyscy wiemy że tam jest to nie do zweryfikowania.

----------


## MD.

Stexxil podaj mi namiar na firmę, która zrobi izolację nakrokwiową 4 razy taniej niż wełną/styropianem/pianą PUR. Bzdury opowiadasz, żeby tylko swoje wymyślone tezy udowodnić, nie mające nic wspólnego z rzeczywistością. Jeśli ja mam natrysk piany o grubości 25cm za 58 zł brutto/m2 to napisz mi kto mi zrobi izolację nakrokwiową o parametrach izolacyjnych odpowiadających wspomnianej pianie za cenę 15 zł brutto za m2 licząc kompletną usługę czyli materiał + ROBOCIZNA. Te Twoje dywagacje 4 krotnym przepłacaniu za pianę czy wełnę są po prostu są śmieszne i albo nie masz bladego pojęcia jak wygląda rynek w tej chwili albo wciskasz kity z premedytacją. Napisz konkret albo przestań się błaźnić!

----------


## Tomaszs131

MD. dla mnie to nic innego jak lokowanie produktu, którym handluje. Parokrotnie się do tego przyznał. Jego avatar zdaje się to potwierdzać.

----------


## crok

?

----------


## berm*

to poczytaj moj post do konca , masz tam odpowiedz na wyliczenia  :smile:

----------


## GrażkaB

Przeczytałam cały temat. Moja ocena: więcej głupot i bredni niż merytorycznych wypowiedzi. Wchodzi tu masę ludzi chcących dowiedzieć się czegoś (w tym przypadku o piance) i zostaje z niczym. Śmiem nawet twierdzić, że mniej wiedzą niż przed wizytą na forum. Na szczęscie ze mnie uparta baba, umiem korzystać z wyszukiwarki i nie boję się pytać. Jako, że nie sprawia mi również problemu porozumiewanie się w innym języku sprawdziłam rownież opinie za granicą. Jeśli chodzi o meritum jest niestety podobnie. Ale do rzeczy. Wybór padł na piankę z kilku powodów. Natomiast wybór samej pianki to już zupełnie inna sprawa. Czytałam, zgłębiałam, pytałam. Nawet byłam na dwóch budowach i widziałam na żywo czym to się je. 
Jedną z głownych przyczyn zainteresowania pianką był fakt, iż moje dziecko jest alergikiem. Niestety dość cięzki przypadek :sad:  
 Pianke zastosowali równiez moi znajomi juz dwa lata temu. Sugerowałam sie ich opiniami. Teraz wiem dużo. Jeden z wykonawców, który był u nas na pomiarze śmiał się nawet, że mogłabym zostać ich przedstawicielem. Podobno nikt go tak nie "przemaglował" jak ja.
Jakie są moje wnioski, na co zwracać uwagę, jaki materiał brać pod rozwagę? 
Uważam, że Polska to dzungla gdzie każdy materiał, który jest ładnie "zapakowany" się sprzeda. Pokutuje jedyne kryterium: cena! Ale jak można oszczędzać (czytaj ryzykować)  zastosowanie materiału, który jest dostępny za mniej więcej pół ceny najdroższego produktu. Coś tą cenę kształtuje, prawda? Jakaś jest róznica między piankami, że ich ceny są tak różnorodne. Od 50 zł za 20 cm do 79 zł. Takie zebrałam oferty. Róznica znaczna. Czy ktoś z Was wie z czego wynika? Czy tylko kobiety są tak dociekliwe?  :tongue:

----------


## link2jack

Wszystkie sukienki są w tej samej cenie?? Sorry, nie mogłem się powstrzymać. Ja miałem oferty na piane od 39zl. Pewnie da się jeszcze taniej. Piana jak dla mnie to nie jest jakiś cud. Ma swoje wady z którymi trzeba się zapoznac. 99% wykonawców nawet Ci z forum, tryska pianę na pełne deskowanie pokryte papą, twierdzac że piana "oddycha". Pewnie gdybym miał dach dwuspadowy zdecydowalbym się na wełnę. Jednak w kazdej z trzech sypialni na poddaszu mam po dwie lukarny, praktycznie nie ma prostego odcinka dachu. Przy wełnie musiałbym pilnować wykonawcę by przyłożył się do ułożenia, a za pewne i tak nie byłoby tak szczelnie jak przy pianie. Co do ceny to już loteria. Zdecyduj się na jakąś konkretną pianę i dopiero później szukaj wykonawcy.

----------


## kaszpir007

Nie mam domu ocieplonego pianą a wełną . Wiem że jak najpierw robiła firma i nie dopilnowałem to położona była delikatnie mówiąc mało dokładnie. Jak robili poddasze to dopilnowałem , ale są miejsca mniej widoczne i dostępne i na pierwszy rzut oka wygląda ok , ale czy jest faktycznie ok to nie da się sprawdzić ... Tak samo nie wiem jak po kilku latach wygląda ta wełna , bo jakby nie patrzeć wełna przecież jest dzielona na małe kawałki i łączeń pomiędzy tymi kawałkami są zapewne tysiące , więc szansa że się te kawałki lekko poprzemieszczają jest duża i mogły się porobić już szpary ...
Mi osobiście zdaje się że po kilku latach trzeba mocniej grzać poddasze i boję się że użycie kamery termowizyjnej moglo by mnie lekko wkurzyć  :wink: 

Osobiście uważam że jak ktoś robi sam w 100% ocieplenie i sam położy obie warstwy wełny to może przy dużym szczęśli będzie miał dość szczelne ocieplenie ...

Osobiście uważam że po prostu piana dociera w każdy zakamarek i tworzy jednolitą warstwę ocieplenia , bez żadnych łączeń. Oosbiście uważam że nie ma co porównywać , bo nigdy na wełnie nie uzyska się takiej szczelności jak przy pianie ...

Na zachodzie wełna odchodzi w zapomnienie i ludzie wolą dopłacić za pianę ...
Ale faktycznie na zachodzie ludzie bogatsi , więc dopłata do piany nie robi aż tak wrażenia ...

Niestety piana jest droższa i to zapewne odstrasza kupujących , chociaż jak patrzę jak jej cena spadłą w ciągu kilku lat to sądzę że chętnych na pianę będzie coraz więcej ...

----------


## GrażkaB

> Wszystkie sukienki są w tej samej cenie?? Sorry, nie mogłem się powstrzymać.....


Hmm, być może nie wyraziłam się jasno. Ja wiem skąd róznica. Pytam, czy któryś z forumowiczów zadał sobie trud sprawdzenia tego? :wink: 

P.S. 
Mimo wszystko dziękuję za poradę. Już wybrałam :smile:

----------


## berm*

GrażkaB , tak jak z samochodami maluchem też nad może dojedziesz a że przeziebiona i zmeczona to trudno , tak samo z piana , pianka piance nie rowna ale najtansza pianka jest 1000x lepsza niz welna  :smile:  juz maglowalismy ten temat - szczelnosc i jeszcze raz szczelnosc . Nie mow o alergi bo zadna nie jest alergiczna i uczulajaca , kazda ze znanych mi pian ma wykonane badania i ja te badania pokazuje klientowi ,be specjalnego zyczenia, my sprzedajemy dwie pianki i tak zostanie - klasa premium i klasa eko - gdzie roznica w cenach jest naprawde nie duza na m2  bo okolo 6 zl wiec jak masz 200m dachu to masz roznice za piane klasy premium 1200pln .
ocieplimy twoj dom jak mozemy najlepiej i tak to robimy  :smile:  zachowujac wszelkie warunki i standardy natrysku narzucone przez producentow. Chetnie zmierze sie z Twoja dociekiwoscia telefonicznie  :smile:  i jestem pewny , ze na budowie pokazalbym Ci rzeczy o ktorych nie zapytalas a inny wykonawca z pewnoscia Ci nie powiedzial - doswiadczenie robi swoje i to nie tylko w kawalku tortu zwany piakna ale praktycznie calosci dachu i poddasza....

----------


## ThatDamnKid

> Wszystkie sukienki są w tej samej cenie?? Sorry, nie mogłem się powstrzymać. Ja miałem oferty na piane od 39zl. Pewnie da się jeszcze taniej. Piana jak dla mnie to nie jest jakiś cud. Ma swoje wady z którymi trzeba się zapoznac. 99% wykonawców nawet Ci z forum, tryska pianę na pełne deskowanie pokryte papą, twierdzac że piana "oddycha". Pewnie gdybym miał dach dwuspadowy zdecydowalbym się na wełnę. Jednak w kazdej z trzech sypialni na poddaszu mam po dwie lukarny, praktycznie nie ma prostego odcinka dachu. Przy wełnie musiałbym pilnować wykonawcę by przyłożył się do ułożenia, a za pewne i tak nie byłoby tak szczelnie jak przy pianie. Co do ceny to już loteria. Zdecyduj się na jakąś konkretną pianę i dopiero później szukaj wykonawcy.


mam dach przykryty papą, pod nim deskowanie - nie powinienem izolować poddasza pianką? dlaczego?

powyżej pojawiły się*też sugestie, żeby absolutnie nie izolować poddasza pianką*zamkniętokomórkową od wewnątrz - ponownie, dlaczego?

----------


## MD.

> Hmm, być może nie wyraziłam się jasno. Ja wiem skąd róznica. Pytam, czy któryś z forumowiczów zadał sobie trud sprawdzenia tego?
> 
> P.S. 
> Mimo wszystko dziękuję za poradę. Już wybrałam


Skoro zaczęłaś temat to go dokończ. Napisz jaka piana i dlaczego warto za nią przepłacić zamiast snuć bezsensowne domyślania.

----------


## ThatDamnKid

> Hmm, być może nie wyraziłam się jasno. Ja wiem skąd róznica. Pytam, czy któryś z forumowiczów zadał sobie trud sprawdzenia tego?
> 
> P.S. 
> Mimo wszystko dziękuję za poradę. Już wybrałam


w takim razie podpowiedz innym, bo z tego tematu rzeczywiście jak dotąd nie za wiele da się wyciągnąć...

----------


## plusfoto

> mam dach przykryty papą, pod nim deskowanie - nie powinienem izolować poddasza pianką? dlaczego?
> 
> powyżej pojawiły się*też sugestie, żeby absolutnie nie izolować poddasza pianką*zamkniętokomórkową od wewnątrz - ponownie, dlaczego?


Nikt nigdzie nie napisał że nie powinieneś zastosować pianki. Natomiast większość sugeruje i ja się z tym zgadzam aby zastosować szczelinę wentylacyjną. Co do piany ZK wewnątrz to problemem jest jej sztywność - po prostu więźba pracuje i pianka ZK może w newralgicznych miejscach pękać aczkolwiek nie musi.

----------


## berm*

GrażkaB , tak jak z samochodami maluchem też nad może dojedziesz a że przeziebiona i zmeczona to trudno , tak samo z piana , pianka piance nie rowna ale najtansza pianka jest 1000x lepsza niz welna  :smile:  juz maglowalismy ten temat - szczelnosc i jeszcze raz szczelnosc . Nie mow o alergi bo zadna nie jest alergiczna i uczulajaca , kazda ze znanych mi pian ma wykonane badania i ja te badania pokazuje klientowi ,be specjalnego zyczenia, my sprzedajemy dwie pianki i tak zostanie - klasa premium i klasa eko - gdzie roznica w cenach jest naprawde nie duza na m2  bo okolo 6 zl wiec jak masz 200m dachu to masz roznice za piane klasy premium 1200pln .
ocieplimy twoj dom jak mozemy najlepiej i tak to robimy  :smile:  zachowujac wszelkie warunki i standardy natrysku narzucone przez producentow. Chetnie zmierze sie z Twoja dociekiwoscia telefonicznie  :smile:  i jestem pewny , ze na budowie pokazalbym Ci rzeczy o ktorych nie zapytalas a inny wykonawca z pewnoscia Ci nie powiedzial - doswiadczenie robi swoje i to nie tylko w kawalku tortu zwany piakna ale praktycznie calosci dachu i poddasza....

----------


## mat3006

> mam dach przykryty papą, pod nim deskowanie - nie powinienem izolować poddasza pianką? dlaczego?
> 
> powyżej pojawiły się*też sugestie, żeby absolutnie nie izolować poddasza pianką*zamkniętokomórkową od wewnątrz - ponownie, dlaczego?


Tu nie chodzi o to czy można tylko jak zapewnić wentylację desek aby nie doszło do możliwego, trwałego zawilgocenia a w efekcie do zgnicia. W takim układzie jak Kolegi , niezbędna jest szczelina wentylacyjna (wraz z resztą szpejów do zapewnienia cyrkulacji) pod deskami. I trzeba ją zrobić a potem zastosować piankę OK  :smile:  wraz z jej wszystkimi zaletami.
Pozdrawiam
SM

----------


## mat3006

> Nikt nigdzie nie napisał że nie powinieneś zastosować pianki. Natomiast większość sugeruje i ja się z tym zgadzam aby zastosować szczelinę wentylacyjną. Co do piany ZK wewnątrz to problemem jest jej sztywność - po prostu więźba pracuje i pianka ZK może w newralgicznych miejscach pękać aczkolwiek nie musi.


Co do ZK to przed sztywnością ważniejszy jest moduł odkształceń temperaturowych (wpływ zmian temperatury, zwłaszcza zewnętrznej na wymiary pianki ZK.
Pozdrawiam
SM

----------


## plusfoto

mat Daj jakiś namiar na siebie na priw

----------


## Sabat

Ja dalej biję się z myślami. :/
Krokwie mam 18cm, ile na same krokwie powinno pójść piany?
Czy 2cm nie będzie za mało(+ przestrzenie między krokwiami) 
Dach dwuspadowy, ok 200m2  poddasze użytkowe.

----------


## Jastrząb

> Ja dalej biję się z myślami. :/
> Krokwie mam 18cm, ile na same krokwie powinno pójść piany?
> Czy 2cm nie będzie za mało(+ przestrzenie między krokwiami) 
> Dach dwuspadowy, ok 200m2  poddasze użytkowe.


Drewno ma izolacyjnosc z rząd wielkosci gorsza niz taka piana. Jak dasz 2cm piany pod krokwiami to w miejscu krowi bedzie miał izolacyjnosc jak takie 4cm piany. Jesli masz 10 krokwi po 10cm szerokosci to masz 1m bieżący dachu ktory masz zaizolowany 4cm. 
Czy tak chcesz, to już Twój wybór.

----------


## Sabat

> Drewno ma izolacyjnosc z rząd wielkosci gorsza niz taka piana. Jak dasz 2cm piany pod krokwiami to w miejscu krowi bedzie miał izolacyjnosc jak takie 4cm piany. Jesli masz 10 krokwi po 10cm szerokosci to masz 1m bieżący dachu ktory masz zaizolowany 4cm. 
> Czy tak chcesz, to już Twój wybór.


No to już mnie zmartwiłeś. Początkowo plan był 15cm między krokwie(Isover Termo Mata Plus 0,036)i 10cm na zakładkę Isover Super Mata 0,033
Czyli teoretycznie piany powinno ile być na krokwiach ?
10cm piany czyli łącznie 28 między krokwiami?
To już się drogo robi ( obecnie ok 50zł/m2 przy 20cm)

----------


## plusfoto

Aby mieć to samo to powinno być tyle samo.

----------


## Jastrząb

> No to już mnie zmartwiłeś. Początkowo plan był 15cm między krokwie(Isover Termo Mata Plus 0,036)i 10cm na zakładkę Isover Super Mata 0,033
> Czyli teoretycznie piany powinno ile być na krokwiach ?
> 10cm piany czyli łącznie 28 między krokwiami?
> To już się drogo robi ( obecnie ok 50zł/m2 przy 20cm)


Ten problem dotyczy wszystkiego, kazdego materiału izolacyjnego, wełny, pianki gdy łączysz ocieplenie miedzy krokwiami i pod krokwiami. Trzeba sobie z tego zdawac sprawe. 
Nikt nie mowi ze ma byc 15cm pod krokwia. Nie ma jednej własciwej grubosci pod krokwia. Uczulam jedynie ze 2cm to raczej "mało". Kazdy robi pod swoj budzet i swoje oczekiwania co do izolacyjnosci swojego dachu. 50cm welny w domu ktory aspiruje do bycia energooszczednym/pasywnym to pewnie norma.

Zbytnio nie panikuj, siadz i na spokojnie policz. Takich "dziur" w dachu bedzie wiecej. Bedziesz miał pewnie okna dachowe, ktore w porownaniu do 18cm welny to dziura w izolacji. Jak znam zycie bedziesz miec jakies kominy, a to juz wogole tragedia.

Przez dach ucieka duzo ciepla. Wiec warto się przyłozyc. I zdecydowanie warto (zwlaszcza przy welnie) bardzo intensywnie kontrolowac ekipe bo jest to materiał łatwy do spaprania. NIestety błedow czesto nie widac az do pierwszych mrozów  ::-(:

----------


## Jastrząb

Jeszcze dodam, ze przy welnie diabeł tkwi w szczegółach. Całe  płaskie połacie dachu gdzie welne sie wklada tylko między rownolegle krokwie, mogą być zrobione super, a jakies miejsca zwlaszcza przy skomplikowanych kawalakch dachów, gdzie schodzi się razem duża ilość elemetów więźby z róznych kierunków i pod róznymi kątami, to to zrobić to dobrze to sztuka. A nie widać bedzie, więc po co sie przykladac. Inwestor i tak zaplaci od metra  ::-(: 
Jak przyjdziesz raz wieczorem to skontrolować bedzie wygladac super od srodka. A moze się okazac ze w niektorych miejsach już zasłoniętych masz cieniutka warstewke welny bo element więźby nie jest prostopadly do welny. Elastycznosc welny w pewnym stopniu to skompensuje, ale nigdy do konca  ::-(:  A z czasem i taniosćia użytej welny coraz mniej.

*Moja prywatne zdanie* co do ocieplenia dachu, (abstrahujac od kosztów!!), to plyty nakrokwiowe, potem natryskiwane pianki, wszelkie celulozy bo też wleza w kazde miejsce, ba, nawet styropian, dopiero na koncu wełna. Do zalet welny nalezy glownie cena (i to niekoniecznie) oraz fakt ze wszyscy maja welne. A wszscy sie nie moga mylic. A jako naród jestesmy tradycjnoalistami. Dach deskowany z welna, kominek w salonie, wentylacja tradycyjna, piec na wegiel itp. 

Kiedyś znajomy (młody czlowiek) przyjechał do mnie obejrzec dom po budowie, podpytac, poogladac itd. Jego pytanie po rozmowie o o ciepleniu było "ile Ci groszku schodzi na sezon"  :wink:  Nie spytał nawet czym ogrzewam dom, tylko ile groszku spalam.

----------


## seamann

Ja zrobilem piane OK i jestem zadowolony ale zmierzam do tego ze podczas poszukiwania ekipy dowiedzialem sie kilku szczegolow i widzialem kilka mniej ciekawie wykonanych pian, trzeba zwrocic uwage na kilka szczegolow, 
piana pianie nie rowna jedna jest stabilna i bedzie sie dobrze "natryskiwala" inna jak Purchem jest mniej strabilna (moze byc b.dobra ale niewykfalifikowana ekpia moze narobic bigosu), piana firmy Bayern (mimo renomowanej nazwy) nikt nie byl w stanie przedstawic certyfikatow i specyfikacji (moze to sie zmianilo)
Na targach w Sosnowcu ktos reklamowal Amerykanska piane marki (niepamietam nazwy) jednak po sprawdzeniu ardesu producenta pojawia sie kraj wschodnioeuropejski a cena premium USA.
podono czestym procederem/oszustwem jest przegrzewanie piany co powoduje gwaltowne rozprezenie i zwiekszenie obietosci kosztem pecherzy wewnetrznych zmniejszajacych wlasciwosci izolacyjne.

Polecam piane i rozwage przy wyborze firmy i produktu,

----------


## lukarro

> tanio, daj namiary na ta firmę, please A od strony desek mocowali jakąś "szmatę"?


Jeżęli jeszcze przeglądacie ten wątek, mogę też poprosić o kontakt?

----------


## GrażkaB

Długo nie mogłam się zebrać na kontynuację mojej wypowiedzi ale obowiązki nie pozostawiały mi zbyt wiele czasu. Ale skoro już jestem to...
Pierwsza i najważniejsza rzecz jaka się nasuwa a propos drastycznej różnicy cen między piankami to ich skład. Z czego są zrobione. Tutaj trochę pomogło mi moje wykształcenie (oprócz dociekliwości) :smile:  I mogę wytłumaczyć to na przykladzie chleba. Prawdziwy chleb na naturalnym zakwasie bije ceną chleb wypieczony na chemii piekarniczej, to chyba dla wszystkich jasne. Jeśli jeden ze składników pianki to głównie  tzw. cost cuttery to dla mnie staje się jasne, że nie może to być materiał o najwyższej jakości. I nie ma tu żadnych kompromisów. To są czynniki, które wpływają na trwałość tego materiału. Słabe składniki=słaba trwałość, jakość.  Druga niezmiernie w związku z tym ważna rzecz to czym pianka jest spieniana. Była to dla mnie naprawdę bardzo istotna kwestia. I tutaj poległa większość przedstawicieli wykonawców. Albo nie wiedzieli, albo nie chcieli powiedzieć. Zadałam sobie ten trud i poczytałam, podzwoniłam. U jednego z polskich producentów usłyszałam- "a do czego to Pani potrzebne?!!!" A do tego, że okazuje się iż gro pianek dostępnych na naszym rynku jest spieniana gazami, które po jakimś czasie się ulatniają. Ja uznałam, że nie zaryzykuję z takim materiałem. 
Kolejna bardzo ważna kwestia- GWARANCJA. I tutaj również szereg sprzecznych informacji. Zastanowiło mnie to, że jeden producent daje dwa lub trzy lata gwarancji z możliwością jej przedłużenia do pięciu (sic!) po odpłatnym przeglądzie :jaw drop:   Kolejni dają kilkunastoletnią gwarancję na produkt, który jest wytwarzany od kilku lat zaledwie. Trochę to przeczy logice. Gdzie uwzględnienie procesów starzeniowych? A na koniec perełka. Firma zza oceanu, która udziela gwarancji producenckiej, a ..... producent zaprzecza jakoby ta była honorowana w Europie. 
Tyle informacji z mojej strony. Zajęło mi trochę czasu, żeby zdobyć te wszystkie wiadomości ale przynajmniej teraz jestem pewna, że dokonałam swiadomego wyboru, a nie dałam się naciągnąć dobremu sprzedawcy. Mam nadzieję, że będą to również pomocne informacje dla wszystkich odwiedzających to forum.
Na koniec moja rada nie tylko a propos tego materiału: pytajcie i jeszcze raz pytajcie! Nie ma głupich pytań. Domagajcie się wszelakiej dokumentacji. Weryfikujcie te informacje jeżeli wzbudzą wasze wątpliwości. Pozdrawiam

----------


## kawczynski

Biorąc pod uwagę korzyści z obu materiałów, a  koszty połaożenia jednego i drugiego, zdecydowanie wełna wygrywa. Jedyną zaletą natrysku jest jej obpojętność na wilgoć.

----------


## Tomaszs131

> Biorąc pod uwagę korzyści z obu materiałów, a  koszty połaożenia jednego i drugiego, zdecydowanie wełna wygrywa. Jedyną zaletą natrysku jest jej obpojętność na wilgoć.


Pianka OK nie jest obojętna na wilgoć, ma o wiele większą sorpcje wody niż jej konkurent ZK.

----------


## Sabat

Trochę mało tych zalet, można dodać lepsze wygłuszenie i jednak szczelność.

----------


## MD.

GrażkaB, albo jesteś sprzedawcą pianki albo stosujesz standardowe podejście: wiem ale nie powiem. To co napisałaś, to post na pół strony o niczym. Takie pierdu pierdu. Albo napisz jaką pianę wybrałaś i dlaczego była według Ciebie lepsza od konkurencji, albo nie trać czasu na pisanie tych wypocin o niczym.

----------


## mat3006

> GrażkaB, albo jesteś sprzedawcą pianki albo stosujesz standardowe podejście: wiem ale nie powiem. To co napisałaś, to post na pół strony o niczym. Takie pierdu pierdu. Albo napisz jaką pianę wybrałaś i dlaczego była według Ciebie lepsza od konkurencji, albo nie trać czasu na pisanie tych wypocin o niczym.


Pan/Pani Grażka nie do końca przygotował/ła się do wpisu. Nie zarejestrowałem jaką pianką ma wykonaną izolację ale zakładałem że chodzi o piankę otwartokomórkową. W tym kontekście zaskakujący jest akapit o gazach spieniających i ich "ulatnianiu" się, co miałoby mieć wpływ na efektywność izolacji. W piankach OK, po początkowym okresie kiedy w znacznym stopniu struktura jest wypełniona CO2 następuje wymiana na powietrze. I nie ma tu nić niezwykłego, niespodziewanego czy podstępnego. Tak jest i tyle. Lambda deklarowana dla pianek OK lepsza niż tzw. starzeniowa czyli 0,037-0,039 jest, z reguły, świadectwem niedoinformowania wykonawcy lub próbą "korzystnego" naciągnięcia faktów. 
Powtarzam: We wszystkich piankach OK gazem izolującym jest powietrze (pomijając okres początkowy) i różnice się sprowadzają do struktury, dodatków mających wpływ na zachowanie warunków sorbcyjnych, elastyczności czy ogniowych (jeszcze kilka ale nie ma co się rozpisywać)
Zdecydowanie jakość sprzętu ma ogromny wpływ na efekt końcowy. Podobnie jak i jakość pracy brygady. Założenie: cena surowca=jakość produktu nie zawsze jest prawdziwe. Najczęściej różnica tkwi w kosztach poza-producyjnych takich jak logistyka, założenia marketingowe pozycjonowania produktu, koszty marketingowe.

----------


## mat3006

> Pianka OK nie jest obojętna na wilgoć, ma o wiele większą sorpcje wody niż jej konkurent ZK.


O ile rozumiem intencje to chodzi o wpływ zawilgocenia na izolacyjność termiczną i w tym względzie zgadzam się, że skala wpływu zawilgoceń pianki OK versus wata jest jednoznacznie na korzyść pianki OK.

----------


## Tomek W

Czyli konkretnie jaki wpływ ma zawilgocenie pianki na jej lambdę jeżeli niektóre pianki otwartokomórkowe mają deklarowaną nasiąkliwość 22 kg/m2 ? Wg tej samej metody badania nasiąkliwości (EN 1609) wyroby do poddaszy ze skalnej wełny nie przekraczają 1 kg/m2. Oznaczenie WS na etykiecie.

----------


## GrażkaB

Witam,
 brawo Panowie/Panie za niezwykle merytoryczne odniesienie sie do mojego wpisu. Jako komplement przyjmuje zaszeregowanie mnie do grona sprzedwców. Celowo równiez nie napisałam na jaką piankę padł mój wybór, aby nie być posądzona (jak wiele osób piszących wcześniej) o kryptoreklamę. 
Napiszesz- żle, nie napiszesz- jeszcze gorzej. 
mat3006 nie zanotowałam nigdzie, że gazy spieniające mają wpływ na efektywność izolacji, tak jak nie zanotowałam, iż gazem izolującym nie jest powietrze. 
Odniosłam się do tego, że spieniaczem w niektórych piankach są gazy (nie CO2). Zaprzeczy Pan/Pani jakoby tak nie było?
Moje wypociny o niczym miały pomóc zaglądającym tu i szukającym informacji o piance. Ja wchodząc tu w tym celu wiedzy swojej niestety nie zaspokoiłam. Wielu "fachowców" udziela się tutaj, a dominują kłotnie i spory kto ma rację. Minimum merytoryki. Co do kwestii sprzętowych nie mogę się wypowiadać, bo jestem "zielona" ale pełna zgoda, że to też jest aspekt, który warto brać pod uwagę.
Ja trafiłam na firmę z polecenia, a mimo to wprosiłam się na budowę (zostałam zaproszona :smile:  ) i naocznie przekonałam się o jakości ich pracy.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## MD.

> Witam,
>  Ja wchodząc tu w tym celu wiedzy swojej niestety nie zaspokoiłam.


Niestety po Twoich postach powyższe zdanie jest tym bardziej prawdziwe dla kolejnych osób odwiedzających. Ja też jestem przed ociepleniem pianą. Poświęcam czas na rozeznanie tematu i niestety ale Twoje posty kompletnie nic nie wniosły do dyskusji. Po prostu piszesz tak, żeby przypadkiem nie przekazać wiedzy tym, którzy jej potrzebują. Czysta strata czasu.

----------


## yarecki_wr

Z tego co słyszałem od wykonawcy pianki otwartokomórkowej nie powinno się używać do ocieplania budynków mieszkalnych a jedynie pomieszczeń gospodarczych typu obory, kurniki, garaże, warsztaty, magazyny.

----------


## plusfoto

> Z tego co słyszałem od wykonawcy pianki otwartokomórkowej nie powinno się używać do ocieplania budynków mieszkalnych a jedynie pomieszczeń gospodarczych typu obory, kurniki, garaże, warsztaty, magazyny.


Skąd się biorą tacy wykonawcy? :bash:  A wytłumaczył Ci dlaczego?

----------


## yarecki_wr

Coś tam mówił, ale szczerze nie wszystko wychwyciłem - efekt taki, że nie pamiętam. Poza tym pytałem o certyfikaty palności gdzie okazało się pianka ma klasę E na co mój znajomy strażak powiedział, że nie jest to materiał, który chciałby mieć nad głową w przypadku pożaru.

----------


## link2jack

> Coś tam mówił, ale szczerze nie wszystko wychwyciłem - efekt taki, że nie pamiętam. Poza tym pytałem o certyfikaty palności gdzie okazało się pianka ma klasę E na co mój znajomy strażak powiedział, że nie jest to materiał, który chciałby mieć nad głową w przypadku pożaru.


Takie posty powinny być kasowane. Coś tam, ktoś tam, komuś tam powiedział...

Ps. mam nadzieję że ten strażak mieszka pod basenem.

----------


## yarecki_wr

Nie takie znowu coś tam bo wyszukując w googlach klasy E mamy "Wyroby znajdujące się w klasach C, D, E i F mogą doprowadzać do rozgorzenia, czyli gwałtownego wybuchowego rozprzestrzeniania się ognia, za którym idzie skokowy wzrost temperatury. " Mnie to odwiodło od dawania pianki na strychu. Dokładnie chodzi o PUREX NG-0808NF-B2. Badania wykonane przez Zakład Badań Ogniowych Instytutu Techniki Budowlanej.

----------


## plusfoto

Przepraszam yarecki ale czasem pianka i to niczym nie osłonięta w materacach, kanapach, krzesłach i innym wyposażeniu przez przypadek nie odwiodła Cię od ich zakupu?

----------


## yarecki_wr

Chyba nie będziemy porównywać płonącego krzesła z płonącym dachem. Rzadko też w materacach czy kanapach daje się instalacje elektryczną, która potencjalnie może przyczynić się do pożaru.

http://www.treehugger.com/green-arch...oam-fires.html

----------


## Jastrząb

> Coś tam mówił, ale szczerze nie wszystko wychwyciłem - efekt taki, że nie pamiętam. Poza tym pytałem o certyfikaty palności gdzie okazało się pianka ma klasę E na co mój znajomy strażak powiedział, że nie jest to materiał, który chciałby mieć nad głową w przypadku pożaru.


Ciekawe jaka klase palnosci ma drewno konstrukcyjne, ktore masz nad głowa w dachu....

----------


## berm*

> O ile rozumiem intencje to chodzi o wpływ zawilgocenia na izolacyjność termiczną i w tym względzie zgadzam się, że skala wpływu zawilgoceń pianki OK versus wata jest jednoznacznie na korzyść pianki OK.


pianka jak tłumaczyli mi chłopaki z hbterm to w przypadku zalania i wyschnięcia traci 3% wartości natomiast wełna ~40% wiec nie wiem kto jeszcze mysli o wełnie - wystarczy odwiedzić poddasze z wełną i pianką latem aby upewnić się w wyborze .... na korzyś piany oczywiście .

----------


## kolektor1

> plus dla wełny jest taki że można to zrobić samemu.. ł


Nie koniecznie, jeszcze trochę {2-3 miesiące) a natrysk będzie można wykonać samodzielnie.

----------


## daamiann88

*kolektor1*  jakieś konkrety? Skąd taka informacja?

----------


## plusfoto

Przecież takie rzeczy już dawno są na rynku. Pierwszy z brzegu: http://www.perfectwoodhouse.com/17/p...o-montazu.html

----------


## kolektor1

> *kolektor1*  jakieś konkrety? Skąd taka informacja?


Jestem w bardzo zaawansowanym stadium wykonania agregatu do natrysku piany. Może i nic w tym dziwnego, ale założenie jest takie aby ten agregat nie kosztował więcej jak 3 tyś zł a nie 100 tyś jak teraz. A więc będzie on tani i praktycznie dla każdego
Jestem po pierwszych próbach, działa wyśmienicie. Oczywiście do takiego natrysku trzeba mieć choć blade pojęcie o malowaniu i o poliuretanach. Ale to nie jest wiedza jakaś tajemna i wystarczy trochę wprawy. jak skończę opublikuję filmik.



> Przecież takie rzeczy już dawno są na rynku. Pierwszy z brzegu: http://www.perfectwoodhouse.com/17/p...o-montazu.html


Tak zgadza się. Od tego w zasadzie rozpocząłem kombinowanie przy poliuretanach. System FROTH-PAK jest jednak bardzo drogim systemem, w Polsce nikt nie napełnia powtórnie butli poliuretanem a jedynie w europie tylko chyba w Holandii, lub Danii. Jest jeszcze jedna rzecz, która kładzie w UE ten system. Otóż do uzyskania ciśnienia w butlach użyto gazu używanego w klimatyzatorach i pompach ciepła, lecz ten gaz na terenie UE może być stosowany tylko do końca tego roku. Zamiennika jak na razie taniego brak, tak, że Amerykanie będą mogli u siebie stosować ten system, Europejczycy nie.

----------


## Adaxis

...

----------


## berm*

> Z tego co słyszałem od wykonawcy pianki otwartokomórkowej nie powinno się używać do ocieplania budynków mieszkalnych a jedynie pomieszczeń gospodarczych typu obory, kurniki, garaże, warsztaty, magazyny.


chyba odwrotnie Ci powiedzieli  :smile: 
otwarta komórka do srodka , zamknięta na zewnątrz - zawsze tak tłumaczę to naszej Klienteli .....
pomysl - zamknieta - twarda - dasz pod wiezba po pierwszej zimie Ci strzeli  - otwara mniej energooszczedna ale idealnie rozprezna i sprezysta - przepusci wode w razie zawilgocenia wiec wiezba po paru latach zostanie nie naruszona ...

----------


## alamakota44

Witam,

Chciałem się podpytać - planuje ocieplić strych. Krokwie mam 18cm. Dachówka ceramiczna.
Dach troche skomplikowany - tak bym go ocenił (stąd wybór padł na piankę)
Myślałem żeby dać 18-20cm piany i na to położyć 10cm wełny bądź 18cm piany plus 10cm piany.
Czy takie rozwiązanie z wełną w ogóle ma sens? Coś czytałem o jakimś punkcie rosy itp. i tak na chłopski rozum nie do końca wydaje mi sę to rozsądne. Czy mógłby mi ktoś wytłumaczyć o co z tym chodzi i czy jest to groźne jeśli tego nie wezmę pod uwagę?
Dlaczego zatem myślę o piance + wełna? - nie wiem czy to prawda ale przeczytałem kilkanaście stron tutaj i nie zauważyłem aby ktoś mówił o aspekcie akustycznym pianka kontra wełna.
Czy to prawda, że zastosowanie pianki wiąże się ze słyszalnością każdego roweru przejeżdżającego po ulicy obok domu?
Jak to wygląda z akustyką?

----------


## moniss

Właśnie wróciłam od rodzinki, którzy adaptując poddasze, ocieplili dach pianką. W ostatnim tygodniu mocno wiało i padało, więc mogłam porównać dom moich rodziców (dach z blachą ale bez ocieplenia) z wyremontowanym domem wujostwa. W domu rodziców na parterze było dobrze słychać uderzenia deszczu i wiatru w blachę, u wujostwa na poddaszu było to słyszalne dużo słabiej (pokrycie także z blachy).
Rowerów nie słychać na poddaszu, ani w jednym ani w drugim domu  :wink:

----------


## alamakota44

Rozumiem - dziękuję za odpowiedź!
A jakbyś oceniła różnice akustycznie w sprawie wełna i pianka? Tak jak czytałem jeszcze gdzie indziej to ktoś powiedział, że z pianki jest mega zadowolony ale haczyk był w tym, że akustycznie jest dużo gorzej i może gdzieś na uboczu to sie sprawdza ale w bardziej ruchliwych miejcach mniej...

----------


## moniss

Niestety nie miałam możliwości porównać pianki z wełną w takich samych warunkach pogodowych i przy takim samym pokryciu.

----------


## Tomek W

Izolacyjność akustyczna dachu z wełną

----------


## kerad85

Jak zastanawiałem się czym ocieplić, to szukałem badać dla pianki. Niestety wyników takowych badań nie znalazłem ...
To myślę, że już mówi samo za siebie. Jak ktoś mieszka w głośnym otoczeniu, to zdecydowanie bym odradził. Ja mam problem z akustyką przez nadproża z pianki :/

----------


## plusfoto

Zrozumiał bym gdybyś porównał. Ale na podstawie tego że nie znalazłeś czegoś i do tego nie miałeś z tym styczności to raczej bym się nie wypowiadał.

----------


## alamakota44

Piankowcy - jak tam jesteście zadowoleni akustyki? Nikt jeszcze nie odpowiedział na moje pytanie pianka + wełna..

----------


## plusfoto

A znasz kogoś kto ma dwa identyczne domy obok siebie, jeden z pianką a drugi z tą samą grubością wełny i mógłby to w sposób sensowny porównać? Ja mam 25 cm pianki i nie narzekam.

----------


## alamakota44

Wiesz, zdaje sobie sprawe, że to trudno porównać - chodzi mi bardziej o odczucia - każdy po jakiś domach różnych chodzi u znajomych. Sam mieszka w swoim i na tej podstawie myślę, że jest wstanie ocenić czy mu hałas przeszkadza czy nie albo jest wstanie ocenić, że np. pianka fajna ale troche hałas sie wdziera..
Opinia opinii nie równa ale  z kilku jakieś już wnioski wyciągnąć można..

plusfoto - czy mieszkasz w jakimś cichym i spokojnym miejscu? Jeśli można spytać. Piankę masz na poddaszu? Mieszkasz na poddaszu czy na parterze.
Dziękuję za odpowiedź

----------


## plusfoto

Odpowiem Ci w ten sposób. Jak sąsiad włączy swojego rzegota kosiarkę to bardziej mi to przeszkadza w pomieszczeniach na dole od jego strony niż na górze gdzie ten odgłos jest jakby bardziej stłumiony i głuchy.

----------


## kaszpir007

> Jak zastanawiałem się czym ocieplić, to szukałem badać dla pianki. Niestety wyników takowych badań nie znalazłem ...
> To myślę, że już mówi samo za siebie. Jak ktoś mieszka w głośnym otoczeniu, to zdecydowanie bym odradził. Ja mam problem z akustyką przez nadproża z pianki :/


Czym cięższy materiał tym lepiej tłumi hałas ...

Wełna np. skalna to około 40kg na m3 na pianka PUR 7kg na m3 ...

Więc pianka powinna bardzo kiepsko tłumić hałas , nawet gorzej od styropianu ..

----------


## alamakota44

> Odpowiem Ci w ten sposób. Jak sąsiad włączy swojego rzegota kosiarkę to bardziej mi to przeszkadza w pomieszczeniach na dole od jego strony niż na górze gdzie ten odgłos jest jakby bardziej stłumiony i głuchy.


Ciekawa uwaga, może na strychu ma też to dużo mniejsze znaczenie niż na parterze - w sensie na parterze jakby dać piankę to akustycznie mógłby to być dramat, natomiast na strychu te dzwięki z zewnątrz są dużo mniej słyszalne.

----------


## alamakota44

> Czym cięższy materiał tym lepiej tłumi hałas ...
> 
> Wełna np. skalna to około 40kg na m3 na pianka PUR 7kg na m3 ...
> 
> Więc pianka powinna bardzo kiepsko tłumić hałas , nawet gorzej od styropianu ..


Podobno z tego co czytałem w artykułach pianka dużo lepiej tłumi hałas niż styropian.

----------


## Jastrząb

> Odpowiem Ci w ten sposób. Jak sąsiad włączy swojego rzegota kosiarkę to bardziej mi to przeszkadza w pomieszczeniach na dole od jego strony niż na górze gdzie ten odgłos jest jakby bardziej stłumiony i głuchy.


Zazwyczaj na dole jest duzo wiecej okien niż na górze.

----------


## Robaczywy

Co to znaczy pianka, otwartokomórkowa czy zamkniętokomórkowa? Ja będę stosował piankę zamkniętokomórkową na posadzkę na gruncie i na fundament. N dach też pójdzie tylko, że zamknięta + otwarta - otwarta w roli izolacji akustycznej.
Zamknięta jest znacznie lepszą termoizolacją i dodatkowo jest też hydroizolacją, ale nie jest izolacją akustyczną
Natomiast otwarta jest taką sobie termoizolacją, nie jest hydroizolacją, za to jest dobrą izolacją akustyczną.

Więc piana pianie nierówna, różne rodzaje, różni producenci i różna jakość wykonawstwa..

----------


## plusfoto

> Co to znaczy pianka, otwartokomórkowa czy zamkniętokomórkowa?


Każda z nich ma inne zastosowanie i każdą z nich stosuje się w innym celu. Aplikacja piany zamknięto komórkowej do ocieplenia skosów czy poddasza wewnątrz może być przyczyną problemów. Natomiast zastosowanie jej jako na krokwiowej (zewnętrznej) jest jak najbardziej wskazana.

----------


## Robaczywy

> Każda z nich ma inne zastosowanie i każdą z nich stosuje się w innym celu.


Toż właśnie to powiedziałem




> Aplikacja piany zamknięto komórkowej do ocieplenia skosów czy poddasza wewnątrz może być przyczyną problemów. Natomiast zastosowanie jej jako na krokwiowej (zewnętrznej) jest jak najbardziej wskazana.


Oczywiście zgadzam się, że może być przyczyną problemów, ale tylko źle wykonana, lub na złej, mokrej, krokwi. Np, natryśnięta zbyt gruba warstwa na raz. 
Inna rzecz, że złe wykonanie to o ile mi wiadomo bardzo częsta sytuacja.

----------


## plusfoto

> Oczywiście zgadzam się, że może być przyczyną problemów, ale tylko źle wykonana, lub na złej, mokrej, krokwi


Błąd w rozumowaniu. Pianka zamknięto komórkowa jest sztywna. Więźba pracuje a to powoduje jej pękanie.

----------


## marcin_5

> Ja będę stosował piankę zamkniętokomórkową na posadzkę na gruncie i na fundament.


Na fundament, to jeszcze jestem w stanie zrozumieć. Możesz napisać dlaczego zamierzasz dać pianę na posadzkę, płyty czy natrysk?

----------


## Robaczywy

Natrysk. Już mówię dlaczego piana


1. Piana jest równocześnie hydroizolatorem - nie nasiąka, także w razie nieszczelności hydroizolacji poziomej (o ile w ogóle jest sens stosowania osobnej hydroizolacji w tym przypadku - muszę zgłębić temat.
2. Piana ładnie otuli wszystkie izolacje w posadzce - nie ma problemu z docinaniem styropianu
3. Jest izolacją bezspoinową, co zawsze jest na plus.
4. Mi akurat wyjdzie taniej niż styropian

Nie widzę wad piany ZK na posadzce na gruncie. Pomijam kwestię cen...No może nie jest aż tak idealnie równa jak styropian, aczkolwiek widziałem zdjęcia z wykonań i dobry fachowiec robi prawie idealnie. zawsze kawałeczek można gdzieś odciąć jeśli zajdzie potrzeba. Z resztą, czy wylewka potrzebuje idealnie równego podłoża? - wydaje mi się, że nie. Do zalet jeszcze można dodać, że łatwo wyeliminować nierówności chudziaka (jeśli będą)
Natomiast na posadzce na stropie parteru będzie styropian ze względu na to, że piana ZK nie izoluje akustycznie.

A dlaczego styropian, poza tym, że tańszy i że wszyscy tak robią?

----------


## adam_mk

"A dlaczego styropian, poza tym, że tańszy i że wszyscy tak robią? "

Bo nie wszyscy słyszeli o perlicie?

Adam M.

----------


## marcin_5

> Natrysk. Już mówię dlaczego piana
> 
> 1. Piana jest równocześnie hydroizolatorem - nie nasiąka, także w razie nieszczelności hydroizolacji poziomej (o ile w ogóle jest sens stosowania osobnej hydroizolacji w tym przypadku - muszę zgłębić temat.
> 2. Piana ładnie otuli wszystkie izolacje w posadzce - nie ma problemu z docinaniem styropianu
> 3. Jest izolacją bezspoinową, co zawsze jest na plus.
> 4. Mi akurat wyjdzie taniej niż styropian


Z tym nasiąkaniem to byłbym ostrożny. XPS podobno też nie nasiąka, ale to tylko kwestia czasu.
Łatwość nakładania i bezspoinowość, to niewątpliwie zaleta. Do tego dołożyłbym lepsze właściwości izolacyjne od stryropianu i dużo większą odporność na błędy montażowe w szczególności, jak masz dużo instalacji w podłodze.

Zawsze myślałem, że piana ZK jest dużo droższa. Jak masz dobry 'deal' na nią to widzę głównie plusy. Jednak przypilnowałbym, żeby nie porobiły się góry i doliny, żeby nie było problemów z odpowietrzeniem podłogówki.

----------


## Placeks

Szanowni
Poleci ktoś solidną firmę do ocieplenia poddasza a może i jętek.
Zależy mi by potrafili też doradzić a nie tylko zgarnąć kasę.

Interesuje mnie Mazowsze - najlepiej strona zachodnia (Ożarów,Pruszków, Sochaczew)

----------


## pandzik

> Natrysk. Już mówię dlaczego piana
> (...)
> Nie widzę wad piany ZK na posadzce na gruncie. Pomijam kwestię cen...No może nie jest aż tak idealnie równa jak styropian, aczkolwiek widziałem zdjęcia z wykonań i dobry fachowiec robi prawie idealnie. zawsze kawałeczek można gdzieś odciąć jeśli zajdzie potrzeba. Z resztą, czy wylewka potrzebuje idealnie równego podłoża? - wydaje mi się, że nie. Do zalet jeszcze można dodać, że łatwo wyeliminować nierówności chudziaka (jeśli będą)
> Natomiast na posadzce na stropie parteru będzie styropian ze względu na to, że piana ZK nie izoluje akustycznie.
> A dlaczego styropian, poza tym, że tańszy i że wszyscy tak robią?


Mam duże nierówności na płycie, do 3cm. Może piana to byłaby niezła alternatywa dla styropianu. Przynajmniej nie umęczyłbym się ze sztukowaniem. Na strop nie można dać OK piany, także fajnie otuliłaby np kanały WM.  masz zdjęcia z realizacji?

----------


## Robaczywy

Jeszcze nie mam fotek, bo pianowanie fundamentu zaplanowane jest dopiero na druga połowę maja, natomiast posadzki i dachu gdzieś w okolicy września. Jak będa to na pewno wrzucę.

----------


## manwithnoname

Stoje aktualnie przed wyborem: pianka 20cm Purinova, czy wełna celulozowa 30 cm Termex.
Czytam i im dalej w las tym gorzej.
 Ocieplenie będę kładł na sufit podwieszany pod wiązar.  Cena podobna.
 Co byście doradzili wybrać?

----------


## Duży Boban

> Stoje aktualnie przed wyborem: pianka 20cm Purinova, czy wełna celulozowa 30 cm Termex.
> Czytam i im dalej w las tym gorzej.
>  Ocieplenie będę kładł na sufit podwieszany pod wiązar.  Cena podobna.
>  Co byście doradzili wybrać?


Ja bym wolał celulozę bo ciągle będzie możliwość dojścia z góry do sufitu w razie jakichkolwiek ingerencji w instalację czy jakiś poprawek.

----------


## Robaczywy

> Mam duże nierówności na płycie, do 3cm. Może piana to byłaby niezła alternatywa dla styropianu. Przynajmniej nie umęczyłbym się ze sztukowaniem. Na strop nie można dać OK piany, także fajnie otuliłaby np kanały WM.  masz zdjęcia z realizacji?


Z pianą na strop jest problem, bo ZK nie wytłumi, a OK jest zbyt miękka pod wylewkę. Jednak Szwagier mówił, że pojawiła się jakaś nowa piana z Synthesi, to jest OK o większej gęstości i prawdopodobnie ostatecznie taką wykorzystamy. Narazie nie wiem jaki to konkretnie 'model'.

W moim dzienniku jest fotka fundamentu po zapianowaniu. Daliśmy około 12-13cm piany.

----------


## maxiucb

Ja mam trochę inne pytanie. Zdecydowałem się na piankę zamiast wełny - mam już 2 wyceny ale...

Pierwsza wycena pianka polska, amerykanska lub hiszpanska za 20cm cena 48-52zł. 
Druga wycena pianka polska 20cm to 60zł.

Poniżej zrzut z projektu.



W czym problem? Na projekcie skosy to 25cm wełny a sufit to 30cm. Pytanie co ze szczytami [strych]?

Gość z 1 wyceny mówi, że piankowanie szczytów nie jest konieczne skoro tak jest w projekcie. Natomiast dodałby do grubości pianki 5cm czyli razem 25cm co daje kwotę 60-62zł.

Drugi natomiast mówi, że 20cm wszędzie razem ze szczytami.

Folia paraizolacyjna: pierwszy nic o niej nie mówił. Drugi tak musi być koniecznie.

Skosy + sufit to jakieś 150m2. Jeśli miałbym dodatkowo płacić za szczyt to robi się prawie drugie tyle [120m2]  :ohmy: 

Na strychu planuje położyć płyty OSB, na to pianka między jętkami 20cm potem będzie 10cm przerwy i płyty gips karton. Ta przerwa wynika z projektu jeśli zamienię 30cm wełny na 20cm pianki muszę mieć przerwę ponieważ w innym przypadku płyty GK byłyby powyżej ścian działowych [są wymurowane pod wysokość 30cm wełny].

Pytanie do osób, które mają piankę - jak jest u was? i jak powinno w takim razie być?

Obaj Panowie brzmią przekonywająco  :smile:  Będę dla porównania brał 3 wycenę ale chciałbym wiedzieć coś na ten temat od osób, które mają piankę. U mnie wszyscy znajomi mają wełnę.

Dzięki za odpowiedzi

----------


## PrzyszłyBudowniczy

Jak planujesz zagospodarować ten stryszek? Jeśli planujesz i nie chcesz mieć latem +50 a zimą -10 to ociepl. Jeśli nie planujesz go użytkować, zostaw izolację tylko na suficie.

Mając ten sam dylemat zrobiłem 25cm na skosach i suficie oraz 10cm na strychu. Jak będzie powiem za rok.

----------


## maxiucb

> Jak planujesz zagospodarować ten stryszek? Jeśli planujesz i nie chcesz mieć latem +50 a zimą -10 to ociepl. Jeśli nie planujesz go użytkować, zostaw izolację tylko na suficie.
> 
> Mając ten sam dylemat zrobiłem 25cm na skosach i suficie oraz 10cm na strychu. Jak będzie powiem za rok.


Dzięki za odpowiedź.
Raczej zrobię jak w projekcie ale 25cm. 

Szczyty zostawię - to będzie zwykły strych/przechowalnia. 
Jeśli okaże się, że będę potrzebował tam ocieplić zawsze mogę wyłożyć samą górę wełną w późniejszym terminie.

----------


## Pytajnick

> Natrysk. Już mówię dlaczego piana
> 
> 
> 1. Piana jest równocześnie hydroizolatorem - nie nasiąka, także w razie nieszczelności hydroizolacji poziomej (o ile w ogóle jest sens stosowania osobnej hydroizolacji w tym przypadku - muszę zgłębić temat.
> 2. Piana ładnie otuli wszystkie izolacje w posadzce - nie ma problemu z docinaniem styropianu
> 3. Jest izolacją bezspoinową, co zawsze jest na plus.
> 4. Mi akurat wyjdzie taniej niż styropian
> 
> Nie widzę wad piany ZK na posadzce na gruncie. Pomijam kwestię cen...No może nie jest aż tak idealnie równa jak styropian, aczkolwiek widziałem zdjęcia z wykonań i dobry fachowiec robi prawie idealnie. zawsze kawałeczek można gdzieś odciąć jeśli zajdzie potrzeba. Z resztą, czy wylewka potrzebuje idealnie równego podłoża? - wydaje mi się, że nie. Do zalet jeszcze można dodać, że łatwo wyeliminować nierówności chudziaka (jeśli będą)
> ...



Jak się mają parametry piany do styropianu na podłogę? Oczywiście o twardość chodzi. Kiedyś wsadziłem łokieć (tak wiem, w pracy się nie podpieramy  :smile:  w pianę na ścianie w piwnicy, ale to może inna piana była.

----------


## Pytajnick

> "A dlaczego styropian, poza tym, że tańszy i że wszyscy tak robią? "
> 
> Bo nie wszyscy słyszeli o perlicie?
> 
> Adam M.


No tak..a jak ktoś usłyszy to się okaże, że jest raptem 11tu dystrybutorów w całej Polsce, że lambda od 0,04, że cena...
I odwieczny wybór = coś nowego czy sprawdzonego ? 
Stajemy przed problemem, niczym Lord Farquaad a z każdej strony kto inny coś innego podpowiada  :big grin: 
Dziś rozmawiałem ze znajomym, który ma w projekcie 10cm styro w podłodze, chce 20cm a fachowcy mu odradzają, bo "posadzki będą pękać"  Pyta co robić.... Jak doradzić, skoro człowiek tego sam nie robi? Jak położą 20cm i coś spierniczą, będzie czyja wina?

----------


## Robaczywy

> Jak się mają parametry piany do styropianu na podłogę? Oczywiście o twardość chodzi. Kiedyś wsadziłem łokieć (tak wiem, w pracy się nie podpieramy  w pianę na ścianie w piwnicy, ale to może inna piana była.


Hej, łokieć zapewne wsadziłeś w pianę otwartokomórkowa.
Twardość, odporność na ściskanie, piany ZK jest bardzo duża. Piana, która kupiłem ma wytzymałość deklarowana >200kPa, czyli 2x większa od typowego styropianu pod posadzki.

----------


## vudu

Witam  jestem na etapie  wyboru firmy ocieplającej mój dach pianą otwartokomórkową, mialem juz kilka wycen i tak sie zastanawiam bo najkorzystniej wychodzi mi piana Purios z tym ze poddasze bedzie ocieplone gruboscia 18 cm a skosy mieszkalne 20 cm, stąd moje pytanie bo jeden fachowiec powiedzial mi ze wszystkie krokwie  w ocieplonym dachu powinny byc zakryte pianą bo inaczej powstaja mostki termiczne, rozmiary moich krokiew 18 cm wiec na poddaszu nie bedą przykryte czy wszystko pokryc gruboscią 20 cm??? poddasze to taki stryszek raczej nie bedzie czesto wykorzystywany ale tez nie chce zeby mi z tego stryszku za bardzo wialo, poza tym co sadzicie o pianie Purios??? godna polecenia??? mialem oferty pian hiszpanskich czy amerykanskich ale cena duzo wyzsza, dlatego sklaniam sie na tego Puriosa. Z gory dzieki za odpowiedz.

----------


## Kaizen

18 cm piany 0,037 to U jakieś 0,21kWh/m2*K. A minimum wg WT2017 to 0,18kWh/m2*K.
Nawet pomijając logikę i współczesne standardy - to nie spełniasz minimalnych wymogów prawnych izolacji dachu.

Chyba nie uwierzyłeś marketingowi, że piana OK jest 2x cieplejsza, niż wełna? Jest bardzo porównywalna - popatrz na lambdę. Praw fizyki nie oszukasz. Daj minimum 25cm.

----------


## vudu

> Chyba nie uwierzyłeś marketingowi, że piana OK jest 2x cieplejsza, niż wełna? Jest bardzo porównywalna - popatrz na lambdę. Praw fizyki nie oszukasz. Daj minimum 25cm.


Wyzszosc wełny nad pianą juz przerabialem od wielu miesiecy i wiem ze ile fachowców tyle opini, do mnie przemawia sposob aplikacji piany i układanie wełny, mozna porownywac wlasciwosci wełny i piany tylko pod jednym warunkiem ze wełne ułoży sie tak szczelnie jak piane, niestety jest to teoretycznie i praktycznie niemożliwe widzialem tez jak wyglada dach po np 10 latach od ocieplenia wełną.Stad moj wybor padl na piane i przy nim zostane co do zwiekszonej grubosci to tez uwazam ze te 18 nawet na stryszku to troszke malo, ale 25 cm to mi zaden fachowiec nawet nie zaproponowal.

----------


## Kaizen

> ale 25 cm to mi zaden fachowiec nawet nie zaproponowal.


Bo cena odstrasza klienta. Więc walą ściemę (nie na piśmie oczywiście) że to ma 2x lepsze parametry i wystarczy połowa tego, co styropianu.
Z tą szczelnością i wypełnianiem przestrzeni też nie jest tak różowo, jak twierdzą sprzedawcy piany. 




> Wdrapałam się na strych i z ręką przyłożoną do piany, szukałam jakichś zimniejszych miejsc. No i znalazłam! Na samym końcu stryszku wymacałam jakąś chłodniejszą szczelinkę. Wróciłam z latarką i trochę powiększyłam otwór. Udało mi się wcisnąć tam dłoń i wymacać kawałek nieocieplonej belki w kalenicy. Oby to był powód tej mokrej ściany


Więcej w wątku z którego to cytat.


Na FM też jest takie zdjęcie piany:

----------


## miloszenko

Kaizen, czy to jest piana OK? Ja mam u siebie od 8 lat, ani po natrysku ani do dziś nic takiego nie widzę, ktoś tu się nie przyłożył do roboty...

Pomyśl sobie teraz ile jest taki miejsc po 10 latach od ułożenia wełny  :big tongue:

----------


## Sabat

> Kaizen, czy to jest piana OK? Ja mam u siebie od 8 lat, ani po natrysku ani do dziś nic takiego nie widzę, ktoś tu się nie przyłożył do roboty...
> 
> Pomyśl sobie teraz ile jest taki miejsc po 10 latach od ułożenia wełny


Bo niestety każdego trzeba sprawdzać, psikaczy piany także  :wink: 
Ja zrobiłem sobie po natrysku przebieżkę z kamerą termowizyjna w zime  i okazało się że we 2 miejscach była pusta przestrzeń , nie duża ale była. 
Na szczęście z płytowaniem mi się nie spieszyło więc miałem taka możliwość.
A lepsze firmy robią taki audyt w cenie usługi.

----------


## Kaizen

> Pomyśl sobie teraz ile jest taki miejsc po 10 latach od ułożenia wełny


Pomyśl sobie ile problemów wyjdzie, jak piana stanie się popularna. O wełnie wiesz jakie problemy się pojawiają (i da się im zapobiegać) - piana jest mało popularna i dlatego mało widać problemów z nią. A jednak się pojawiają. Czy to mniejszy % problemów niż przy wełnie? Trudno zgadywać.

----------


## miloszenko

> Pomyśl sobie ile problemów wyjdzie, jak piana stanie się popularna. O wełnie wiesz jakie problemy się pojawiają (i da się im zapobiegać) - piana jest mało popularna i dlatego mało widać problemów z nią. A jednak się pojawiają. Czy to mniejszy % problemów niż przy wełnie? Trudno zgadywać.


Znacznie mniejszy problem niż przy wełnie. Jeśli pianowanie zajmuje kilka godzin i technologia sprzyja dokładności to nijak nie przystaje to do docinania i układania wełny, która czort jeden wie jak będzie wyglądać za 10 lat (piana ma ten plus, że ewentualna wilgoć przez nią przeniknie, za to wełna jak zamoknie to będzie jej ciężko wyschnąć).

----------


## PrzyszłyBudowniczy

Czy zdjęcie pękającej piany to nie była piana ZK? Tak mi się kojarzy dyskusja.

----------


## robos2234

jak piana pęknie to zawsze można dopiankować tylko czy ona się nie sproszkuje po 10 l-15 - 20 latach ? 
 to mnie martwi

----------


## miloszenko

> jak piana pęknie to zawsze można dopiankować tylko czy ona się nie sproszkuje po 10 l-15 - 20 latach ? 
>  to mnie martwi


Martwisz się niepotrzebnie.

Tylko bezpośrednie promieniowanie UV jej szkodzi.

----------


## Kaizen

> Tylko bezpośrednie promieniowanie UV jej szkodzi.


To twierdzisz, że ta pęknięta dostała UV?

O ile mnie pamięć nie myli, to ZK.

Pewnie, że można to zapianować ponownie. Tylko to nie jest tanie, to raz. A dwa trzeba wiedzieć, że coś takiego się stało - a pianę  dają  Ci, co wierzą w jej cudowne właściwości. Więc nie dopuszczają w ogóle możliwości, że coś będzie nie tak (zwłaszcza przy ZK, która teoretycznie jest cudowna, lambda bezkonkurencyjna, hydroizoluje - no cud miód malina. I to nic, że cena kosmos (ten sam efekt U można osiągnąć wełną czy storypianem 3-5x taniej (fakt, trzeba więcej miejsca na to przewidzieć)

A czemu tak mało wątków o problemach z pianą? Bo kto rozwala GK, żeby zobaczyć, co tam się dzieje? Kto robi termowizję? Statystycznie wełny jest masa - i statystycznie więcej przypadków się pojawia w necie. Tylko pytanie - czy to nie "budżetowa marketowa" wełna położona przez partaczy? Pewnie wśród pianotwórców trudniej trafić na partacza, bo sprzęt drogi i trzeba się postarać. Ale pewnie też się trafią.

----------


## miloszenko

> To twierdzisz, że ta pęknięta dostała UV?
> 
> O ile mnie pamięć nie myli, to ZK.
> 
> Pewnie, że można to zapianować ponownie. Tylko to nie jest tanie, to raz. A dwa trzeba wiedzieć, że coś takiego się stało - a pianę  dają  Ci, co wierzą w jej cudowne właściwości. Więc nie dopuszczają w ogóle możliwości, że coś będzie nie tak (zwłaszcza przy ZK, która teoretycznie jest cudowna, lambda bezkonkurencyjna, hydroizoluje - no cud miód malina. I to nic, że cena kosmos (ten sam efekt U można osiągnąć wełną czy storypianem 3-5x taniej (fakt, trzeba więcej miejsca na to przewidzieć)
> 
> A czemu tak mało wątków o problemach z pianą? Bo kto rozwala GK, żeby zobaczyć, co tam się dzieje? Kto robi termowizję? Statystycznie wełny jest masa - i statystycznie więcej przypadków się pojawia w necie. Tylko pytanie - czy to nie "budżetowa marketowa" wełna położona przez partaczy? Pewnie wśród pianotwórców trudniej trafić na partacza, bo sprzęt drogi i trzeba się postarać. Ale pewnie też się trafią.


Nie potrafię zrozumieć jakim tokiem myślowym doszedłeś do wniosku, iż za pęknięcie pokazane na zdjęciu odpowiada UV.

Mówimy o poprawnie natryśniętej pianie, które wypełni każdą szczelinę i po tym jak przestanie rosnąć zostaje na swoim miejscu (i bardzo dobrze radzi sobie z pracującą więźbą).

Zdjęcie przez Ciebie przytoczone wskazuje na błąd - albo to jest piana ZK i zupełnie się do tego nie nadaje albo podczas natrysku jakiś parametr piany nie osiągnął oczekiwanej wartości.

Nie wiem czemu chcesz niszczyć GK skoro np. u mnie cały strych jest w pianie, wszystko jest na wierzchu, nie ma nawet folii.

----------


## Kaizen

> Nie potrafię zrozumieć jakim tokiem myślowym doszedłeś do wniosku, iż za pęknięcie pokazane na zdjęciu odpowiada UV.


Zacytowałem Twoje stwierdzenie - tylko UV szkodzi. Czyli że na wszelkie inne czynniki jest odporna. Czy coś innego miałeś na myśli?




> Nie wiem czemu chcesz niszczyć GK skoro np. u mnie cały strych jest w pianie, wszystko jest na wierzchu, nie ma nawet folii.


To czemu ocieplałeś połać, a  nie strop? Sens ocieplania połaci to użytkowe poddasze - a mało jest takich, co lubią taki wystrój wnętrz, jak nie obrobiona piana. Większość ocieplenie połaci ukrywa pod GK czy inaczej zabudowuje.

----------


## miloszenko

> Zacytowałem Twoje stwierdzenie - tylko UV szkodzi. Czyli że na wszelkie inne czynniki jest odporna. Czy coś innego miałeś na myśli?
> 
> 
> 
> To czemu ocieplałeś połać, a  nie strop? Sens ocieplania połaci to użytkowe poddasze - a mało jest takich, co lubią taki wystrój wnętrz, jak nie obrobiona piana. Większość ocieplenie połaci ukrywa pod GK czy inaczej zabudowuje.


Człowieku, ogarnij się. 

PO PRAWIDŁOWO NATRYŚNIĘTEJ PIANIE NIC SIĘ Z NIĄ NIE DZIEJE !!! Tylko UV szkodzi, ale tylko powierzhniowo zmienia kolor i pojawia się ciemny nalot, pod spodem piana jest nienaruszona.

Ociepliłem i strop i połać bo na strychu mam wentylację.

Nie spotkałem się w ciągu ostatnich 4 latach ani jednego strychu nie ocieplonego do szczytu dachu - po prostu szkoda tego nie ocieplić w sumie niewielkim kosztem.

----------


## Kaizen

> Ociepliłem i strop i połać bo na strychu mam wentylację.


Ta wentylacja to coś niezwykłego? Mam nieużytkowe, wentylowane poddasze. Nie widzę najmniejszego sensu w izolacji połaci.




> Nie spotkałem się w ciągu ostatnich 4 latach ani jednego strychu nie ocieplonego do szczytu dachu - po prostu szkoda tego nie ocieplić w sumie niewielkim kosztem.


Powierzchnia stropu jest dużo mniejsza. Nie trzeba ciąć, sznurować. Nie ma się gdzie zsunąć. Po jakiego wydawać o wiele większą kasę na ocieplanie połaci, jak taniej i skuteczniej ocieplić strop? Wiele takich domów na FM jest opisywanych (np mój czy Kaszpira) -  mało które nieużytkowe poddasze ma izolowane połacie, bo to drogie i mniej skuteczne, niż izolacja stropu.

----------


## Robaczywy

> Zdjęcie przez Ciebie przytoczone wskazuje na błąd - albo to jest piana ZK i zupełnie się do tego nie nadaje albo podczas natrysku jakiś parametr piany nie osiągnął oczekiwanej wartości.


Zgadzam, że wszystkim co piszesz o pianie, poza powyższym. Piana ZK nadaje się na skosy. Tak twierdzi przedstawiciel producenta i polecani wykonwawcy. Taka informacja jest również na stronie internetowej producenta przy pianie S-353E/Isoc H. Owszem, producent mówi, że musi to być dobrze zrobione  z zachowaniem odpowienich parametrów natrysku,, a drewno ma być suche, Ja daję 10cm ZK i na to 15cm OK dla wygłuszenia. Jak popęka to dam znać - ale wątpię.

----------


## plusfoto

> Zgadzam, że wszystkim co piszesz o pianie, poza powyższym. Piana ZK nadaje się na skosy. Tak twierdzi przedstawiciel producenta i polecani wykonwawcy. Taka informacja jest również na stronie internetowej producenta przy pianie S-353E/Isoc H. Owszem, producent mówi, że musi to być dobrze zrobione  z zachowaniem odpowienich parametrów natrysku,, a drewno ma być suche, Ja daję 10cm ZK i na to 15cm OK dla wygłuszenia. Jak popęka to dam znać - ale wątpię.


A skąd będziesz wiedział że popęka? Przecież przykryjesz OK.
Gdybym miał łączyć to ZK bym dał jako na krokwiową a OK pod krokwiową.

----------


## Robaczywy

> A skąd będziesz wiedział że popęka? Przecież przykryjesz OK.
> Gdybym miał łączyć to ZK bym dał jako na krokwiową a OK pod krokwiową.


Ale robienie tego w ten sposób nie miało by żadnego sensu, bo OK daję przede wszystkim żeby zaizolować akustycznie.
Skad będę widział...chyba usłyszę, no chyba, że OK aż tak dobrze wygłusza. Ja lub ktoś z domowników, a jeżeli nie, to pewnie będe żył w nieświadomości tak jak właściciele rozjechanej i / lub zawilgoconej wełny  :smile: ...czego oczy nie widza, tego sercu nie żal jak to mówia  :big tongue: 
Pewnie mi się nie będzie chciało, ale może sobie zafunduję termowizję np. po roku i wtedy to powinno wyjść.

----------


## robos2234

to ile wy chcecie tej pianki dawać ? masakra  :big grin:  20 cm otwartokomórkowej w zupełności wystarczy

----------


## Kaizen

> to ile wy chcecie tej pianki dawać ? masakra  20 cm otwartokomórkowej w zupełności wystarczy


To nie wystarczy nawet żeby spełnić minimalne wymagania WT2017.

----------


## adam_mk

2 cm też...
Zależy tylko - do czego wystarczy.

Adam M.

----------


## fotohobby

> to ile wy chcecie tej pianki dawać ? masakra  20 cm otwartokomórkowej w zupełności wystarczy


Wystarczy, by mieć >30C na poddaszu w upały  :smile:

----------


## miloszenko

> Wystarczy, by mieć >30C na poddaszu w upały


A jak będzie 40 cm piany to poddasze się nie przegrzeje?

Czy są jakieś badania/opracowania wskazujące na skuteczność ponadnormowej izolacji w walce z upałem?

Czy jak mam otwarte drzwi tarasowe na dole to ilość piany w skosach wpłynie na temperaturę pokoi na poddaszu?

----------


## plusfoto

Macie w założeniach 30 cm wełny o parametrach 0,32 a chcecie dać 20 cm piany o parametrze 0,38 - 0,4? Gdzie tu sens i logika?

----------


## fotohobby

> A jak będzie 40 cm piany to poddasze się nie przegrzeje?
> 
> Czy są jakieś badania/opracowania wskazujące na skuteczność ponadnormowej izolacji w walce z upałem?
> 
> Czy jak mam otwarte drzwi tarasowe na dole to ilość piany w skosach wpłynie na temperaturę pokoi na poddaszu?


Oczywiście, poddasze jest grzane konwekcją powietrza i przenikaniem przez połać, ewentualnie promieniowaniem przez okna dachowe.

----------


## robos2234

> Oczywiście, poddasze jest grzane konwekcją powietrza i przenikaniem przez połać, ewentualnie promieniowaniem przez okna dachowe.


oraz ciepłem z parteru które ciśnie do góry  :smile:

----------


## fotohobby

A wiesz, co to "konwekcja powietrza", o ktorej pisalem ?

----------


## miloszenko

> Oczywiście, poddasze jest grzane konwekcją powietrza i przenikaniem przez połać, ewentualnie promieniowaniem przez okna dachowe.


Dokładnie tak, więc interesują mnie szczegółowe badani wskazujące dla konkretnych przypadków którędy ile się nagrzeje.

Mam dwie sypialnie zachodnie, w każdej jedno okno dachowe, założyłem markizę zewnętrzną, w dzień już tak przez okno nie bombarduje, ale po kilku dniach upału niewiele to zmienia.

Jeden pokój ma też okno w elewacji 2 m2 na południe, na nim żaluzja wewnętrzna, ale ten pokój słabo się broni, ten drugi od północy broni się lepiej, o cały jeden stopień lepiej.

Mam 40 cm granulatu w stropie poddasza i 16-18 cm piany na dachu, czy jak dołożę izolacji to zauważę poprawę w pokojach na poddaszu?

----------


## fotohobby

> Dokładnie tak, więc interesują mnie szczegółowe badani wskazujące dla konkretnych przypadków którędy ile się nagrzeje.



I takich badań nie uświadczysz, gdyż każdy przypadek jest inny - inne połacie dachowe, inne ustawienie wzgl. stron świata, inne przeszklenia.
Jedynie naprawdę kumaty audytor mógłby pokusić się o symulację dla Twojego, konkretnego przypadku.

----------


## miloszenko

> I takich badań nie uświadczysz, gdyż każdy przypadek jest inny - inne połacie dachowe, inne ustawienie wzgl. stron świata, inne przeszklenia.
> Jedynie naprawdę kumaty audytor mógłby pokusić się o symulację dla Twojego, konkretnego przypadku.


Mam dość jasne wnioski z obserwacji mojego poddasza, gdzie każdy pokój skierowany jest na inną stronę świata i wnioski są jasne - brak okien i zamknięte drzwi do pokoju wydłużą czas zanim się przegrzeje, ale przed tym nie obronią przy dwóch tygodniach upałów  :big tongue: 

W sytuacji, kiedy w roku mamy ponad 40 dni kiedy temperatura przebija 30 stopni trzeba zacząć traktować klimatyzację jak obowiązek.

----------


## kemot_p

> Znacznie mniejszy problem niż przy wełnie. Jeśli pianowanie zajmuje kilka godzin i technologia sprzyja dokładności to nijak nie przystaje to do docinania i układania wełny, która czort jeden wie jak będzie wyglądać za 10 lat (piana ma ten plus, że ewentualna wilgoć przez nią przeniknie, za to wełna jak zamoknie to będzie jej ciężko wyschnąć).


Ja mam w projekcie żelbetowe skosy nad poddaszem ocieplone styropianem i wełną, ale też będę zmieniał na pianę. Mniejsza grubość ocieplenia (mniejsze szpalety w oknach) to jedno, ale najważniejsza jest większa dokładność wykonania. Strop będzie nierówny, nie chce mi się wierzyć, że wykonawcy będą idealnie docinać styropian, wypełniać każdą lukę, zadbają o dokładność przy ociepleniu murłaty. Co innego gdyby to robić samemu.

----------


## miloszenko

> Ja mam w projekcie żelbetowe skosy nad poddaszem ocieplone styropianem i wełną, ale też będę zmieniał na pianę. Mniejsza grubość ocieplenia (mniejsze szpalety w oknach) to jedno, ale najważniejsza jest większa dokładność wykonania. Strop będzie nierówny, nie chce mi się wierzyć, że wykonawcy będą idealnie docinać styropian, wypełniać każdą lukę, zadbają o dokładność przy ociepleniu murłaty. Co innego gdyby to robić samemu.


Żelbet w skosach może pomóc - ciężko będzie mu się szybko przegrzać, bo od góry izolacja.

----------


## Kaizen

> Mniejsza grubość ocieplenia (mniejsze szpalety w oknach) to jedno, ale najważniejsza jest większa dokładność wykonania.


Znaczy zamiast styropianu 0,031 chcesz dać cieńszą warstwę piany 0,037? I sądzisz, że uzyskasz lepszy efekt?

----------


## kemot_p

> Żelbet w skosach może pomóc - ciężko będzie mu się szybko przegrzać, bo od góry izolacja.


Co masz na myśli pisząc o pomocy? W zasadzie to na skosach zmienimy sam żelbet na beton i dziurawkę.

----------


## miloszenko

> Co masz na myśli pisząc o pomocy? W zasadzie to na skosach zmienimy sam żelbet na beton i dziurawkę.


Pomoże w obronie przed przegrzaniem poddasza.

----------


## kemot_p

> Pomoże w obronie przed przegrzaniem poddasza.


Aaa, no myślę, że tak, chociaż ten argument nie był brany pod uwagę przy wyborze technologii.

----------


## b3tomek

ile pianki PUR powinno być w dachu według WT2021 ? wiecej niż 20 cm ?

----------


## krzysiek87

> ile pianki PUR powinno być w dachu według WT2021 ? wiecej niż 20 cm ?


Przynajmniej 25cm o lambdzie 0.037. 20cm nie spełnia nawet WT2017, albo ledwo co.

----------


## Kemotxb

Więcej niż 20 cm nie ma sensu ekonomicznego, technicznego i pewnie kilku innych. WT2017 to brak wiedzy u urzędników, na temat czy coś się opłaca. Owszem można przecież obsypać dom keramzytem, będą wtedy spełnione WT2030, ale jaki to ma sens. Już teraz domy wyglądają nie jak domy tylko jak termosy. Umiar znać trzeba.

----------


## krzysiek87

> Więcej niż 20 cm nie ma sensu ekonomicznego, technicznego (...).


Co rozumiesz przez względy techniczne?

----------


## plusfoto

Baśnie waść opowiadasz. Mam 25 i gdybym robił drugi raz upierał bym się na 30. Teraz na górze temperatura wacha się 1 - 1,5 stopnia a na dole ledwo 0,3-0,5 przy grzaniu w II taryfie. Jak masz wątpliwości co do jakości to pogadaj z matem. Termowizja nie wykazała uchybień.

----------


## mat3006

Szanowni Państwo,
To, że na poddaszu jest w lecie znacząco cieplej niekoniecznie musi wynikać z niedostatecznej izolacji dachu. Zakładając, że izolacja jest zrobiona uczciwie i z dobrych materiałów oraz staramy się wyeliminować napływ gorącego powietrza z zewnątrz, to  trzeba pamiętać, że fizyka a zwłaszcza jej konkretne zjawisko czyli konwekcja jest nieubłagana. Osobiście doradzam, zanim zdecydujecie się na zastosowanie klimatyzatorów na poddaszu, spóbować wykonać instalację która "przeciwstawi się" naturalnej konwekcji czyli układ WM który zadba tylko i wyłącznie o wtórne przepompowanie powietrza z górnej kubatury na dół aby uzyskać wyrównanie temperatur. W przypadku źle dobranej izolacji zwłaszcza z waty) poddasza, zastosowanie klmiantyzacji w błyskawicznym tempie,spowoduje powstanie zawilgocenia izolacji. To odwrócony model fizyczny gdzie od strony gorącego, nasyconego często parą wodną powietrza nie mamy izolacji parowej natomist mamy ją od strony chłodniejszej. Chłodniejszej czasem o 20-30C. 
Pokrótce: zadbać o okna dachowe popzez pełne lub refleksyjne zasłonięcie. Pod oknami dachowymi nie wykonywać posadzek z materiałów akumulujących ciepło. nie otwierać okien w ciagu dnia. Ustalić przepływy ciepłego powietrza i ograniczyć je zasłonami. Wykonać prosty układ wentylacyjny mieszający powietrze w strefach góra/dół. Przy dobrej (czyli wykonanej z uczciwej pianki  :smile:  ) izolacji okazać się może, że klima jest niepotrzebna a zbędnie kosztowna.
Pozdrav
SM

----------


## Kemotxb

> Baśnie waść opowiadasz. Mam 25 i gdybym robił drugi raz upierał bym się na 30. Teraz na górze temperatura wacha się 1 - 1,5 stopnia a na dole ledwo 0,3-0,5 przy grzaniu w II taryfie. Jak masz wątpliwości co do jakości to pogadaj z matem. Termowizja nie wykazała uchybień.


Ja bym zaproponował minimum 50 cm a nawet i metr im więcej tym lepiej .... no lepiej dla kieszeni wykonawcy i nic poza tym. W tym ferworze odysei WT2018 zapomnieliście że domu nie ociepla się na wieki wieków i każda izolacja ma swój termin przydatności, co z tego że dasz metr izolacji i zapłacisz za wykonanie takiej izolacji 5 razy tyle co za 20 cm, tak gruba warstwa izolacji nie zatrzyma tak dużej ilości ciepła by zwróciła się ta inwestycja przed terminem remontu ocieplenia, a komfort cieplny uzyskasz już z warstwy 15 cm. Już kiedyś pisałem, że ocieplenia domów stoją już na bardzo wysokim poziomie i przechodzenie na poziom wyższy jest trudne i nieopłacalne póki nie znajdą się nowocześniejsze i tańsze materiały izolacyjne. Poza tym pakowanie kasy w ocieplenie to połowiczna metoda, szukać należy taniego źródła ciepła i łączyć te dwie sprawy ze sobą wtedy ma to sens.

----------


## b3tomek

Też tak uważam żę wszystko z umiarem i nie do przesady. Zapytałęm ponieważ jest program " Ciepły Dom" i można dostać dotacje ale jak sie nie podporządkujesz to norm które są ustalone to nie bedzie dotacji po prostu.. A zamierzam z niej skorzystać bo czemu nie ?  :smile:

----------


## robos2234

50 cm hm  :big grin:  to około 150zł za m2 przy moim dachu 170m2 na ocieplenie musiał bym dać na ocieplenie około 25000 a ile bym na tym zyskał ? kiedy by się to zwróciło w stosunku do 20-25 cm pianki ? i czy te 50 cm pianki by się trzymało na tym poddaszu

----------


## plusfoto

Izolacyjność cieplną pianki można porównać  do średniej klasy wełny. Do dobrej trochę jej brakuje. Jedynie szczelność jest wyższa pod warunkiem dobrego wykonania jest wyższa. Ile ktoś da to jego sprawa. Ja wyraziłem swoje zdanie. Gdybym robił drugi raz dałabym 30cm.50 może dawać ewentualnie kemtxb.

----------


## b3tomek

Panowie ponawiam pytanie. WT2017 str.32 

a) przy ti ≥ 16°C                0,18 0,15

 b) przy 8°C ≤ ti < 16°C     0,30 0,30

 c) przy ti < 8°C                 0,70 0,70 

ile wełny ile Pianki aby spełnić te wymagania na 2020 r ???

----------


## Kaizen

> Panowie ponawiam pytanie. WT2017 str.32 
> 
> a) przy ti ≥ 16°C                0,18 0,15
> 
>  b) przy 8°C ≤ ti < 16°C     0,30 0,30
> 
>  c) przy ti < 8°C                 0,70 0,70 
> 
> ile wełny ile Pianki aby spełnić te wymagania na 2020 r ???


Wymagania te, co teraz (nie 2021), krokwie 20x8, piana 0,037 (to samo będzie dla wełny o takiej lambdzie) - 20cm między krokwiami + 4 cm pod krokwiami daje U=0,176.
1cm mniej = 0,186
20cm+7,5cm = 0,150

----------


## Kemotxb

> Ja wyraziłem swoje zdanie. Gdybym robił drugi raz dałabym 30cm.50 może dawać ewentualnie kemtxb.


Hm ja bym następnym razem dał znów 20 cm, pół metra może dawać ktoś kto nie wie co ma z pieniędzmi robić, albo chce zaspokoić dzikie żądze urzędnika ... ot takie nowoczesne zboczenie w dzisiejszych czasach.

----------


## b3tomek

[QUOTE=Kaizen;7716888]Wymagania te, co teraz (nie 2021), krokwie 20x8, piana 0,037 (to samo będzie dla wełny o takiej lambdzie) - 20cm między krokwiami + 4 cm pod krokwiami daje U=0,176.
1cm mniej = 0,186
20cm+7,5cm = 0,150[/QUOTE

nie wiem czy dobrze to czytam ale na 2021 jest właśnie 0.15 ?? czyli pianki musiało by być 25 cm?]

----------


## Kaizen

> Napisał Kaizen
> 
> 
> 20cm+7,5cm = 0,150
> 
> 
> nie wiem czy dobrze to czytam ale na 2021 jest właśnie 0.15 ?? czyli pianki musiało by być 25 cm?]


Przeczytaj jeszcze raz.

----------


## robos2234

20cm+7,5cm = 27,5 = 0,150

----------


## tkaczor123

> Izolacyjność cieplną pianki można porównać  do średniej klasy wełny. Do dobrej trochę jej brakuje. Jedynie szczelność jest wyższa pod warunkiem dobrego wykonania jest wyższa. Ile ktoś da to jego sprawa. Ja wyraziłem swoje zdanie. Gdybym robił drugi raz dałabym 30cm.50 może dawać ewentualnie kemtxb.


Sprecyzuj
Średnia klasa wełny to ile ? 0,39?
Dobra?0,35?
Ja mam 15+10+15(0,33/0,35/0,33) to jest optymalnie.
Rożnica między 0,39 a 0,32 była prawie 10zł na m2.12,5zł a 22zł
Co do szczelności masz rację. Plusem pianki jest też to że jest "kuno odporna" w stosunku do wełny.
Jak dach skomplikowany to lepiej piana bo wełną ciężko chyba że robisz dla siebie.

----------


## autorus

Poza tym takie parametry to tylko na laboratoryjnym stole  :sad:

----------


## b3tomek

> Wymagania te, co teraz (nie 2021), krokwie 20x8, piana 0,037 (to samo będzie dla wełny o takiej lambdzie) - 20cm między krokwiami + 4 cm pod krokwiami daje U=0,176.
> 1cm mniej = 0,186
> 20cm+7,5cm = 0,150


jeśli zastosuje wełnę 032 dając 18 cm grubości w krokwie ile optymalnie było by na przekłądke ??

----------


## Kemotxb

> Sprecyzuj
> Średnia klasa wełny to ile ? 0,39?
> Dobra?0,35?
> Ja mam 15+10+15(0,33/0,35/0,33) to jest optymalnie.
> Rożnica między 0,39 a 0,32 była prawie 10zł na m2.12,5zł a 22zł
> Co do szczelności masz rację. Plusem pianki jest też to że jest "kuno odporna" w stosunku do wełny.
> Jak dach skomplikowany to lepiej piana bo wełną ciężko chyba że robisz dla siebie.


ogólnie dach pianą wychodzi znacznie łatwiej, szybciej, czyściej, dokładniej, szczelniej. Dla mnie wełna to tylko na płaskiej, łatwo dostępnej powierzchni, po której się nie chodzi za często. Poza tym tak w woli wyjaśnienia to co z wylewką na wełnie ? Ja wylewkę na wełnie (tak jak i na styropianie) uważam za coś zupełnie "nieciepłego", dajemy warstwę ocieplenia oddzielając strop od czynników zewnętrznych a ocieplenie przykrywamy wielkim radiatorem w postaci betonu/wylewki, całe ciepło które przeniknie przez ocieplenie jest bardzo szybko rozpraszane do wylewki i do otoczenia.

----------


## b3tomek

wełna 18 032 lambda w krokwie 18 ile optymalnie ma przekładkę ?

----------


## PrzyszłyBudowniczy

To zależy od całego budynku a nie tylko od grubości krokwi

----------


## b3tomek

a jak można to obliczyć ? czy trzeba sie zgłosić do architekta ?

----------


## kemot_p

> a jak można to obliczyć ? czy trzeba sie zgłosić do architekta ?


lambda = 0.032
grubość = 0.18 m
U przegrody = lambda/grubość = 0.032/0.18 =  0.177

Jak dasz 18 cm pomiędzy krokwie i 5 pod krokwie wyjdzie Ci  U = 0.139

Zwróć też uwagę, że lambda ma taką wartość w warunkach laboratoryjnych.

----------


## miloszenko

> lambda = 0.032
> grubość = 0.18 m
> U przegrody = lambda/grubość = 0.032/0.18 =  0.177
> 
> Jak dasz 18 cm pomiędzy krokwie i 5 pod krokwie wyjdzie Ci  U = 0.139
> 
> Zwróć też uwagę, że lambda ma taką wartość w warunkach laboratoryjnych.


Taka wartość raczej nie uwzględnia tego, że wełny na 100% równo i szczelnie ułożyć się nie da.

----------


## b3tomek

Jak wszystko są + i -  :smile:  
Na dobudówce mam otwartą klatkę schodową i antresole. Chcę uzyskać optymalny wynik przy jak najmniejszym opuszczeniu sufitu w skosie.
dopytują o parametr  0.15 odnoszę wie do Warunków Techniczny na 2020r.

----------


## kemot_p

> Taka wartość raczej nie uwzględnia tego, że wełny na 100% równo i szczelnie ułożyć się nie da.


Oczywiście, są to tylko obliczenia teoretyczne zrobione na potrzeby zgodności projektu z WT.

----------


## Rafałbb

ze swojego doświadczenia powiem tyle,że w razie pożaru pianka jest palna jak styropian. stosując wełne sklaną/mineralna jest duzo większe prawdopodoboeństwo uratowania całego domu w czasie pożaru dachu, np od komina

----------


## plusfoto

> ze swojego doświadczenia powiem .......


 O matko i córko - przeżyłeś jeden i drugi pożar? To masz wybitnego pecha. A dodatkowo - kto teraz buduje kominy? To tak pół żartem - pół serio.

----------


## robos2234

> ze swojego doświadczenia powiem tyle,że w razie pożaru pianka jest palna jak styropian. stosując wełne sklaną/mineralna jest duzo większe prawdopodoboeństwo uratowania całego domu w czasie pożaru dachu, np od komina


a doświadczenie to jakie ? kurcze 2 razy unikłeś pożaru domu fajnie

----------


## zorro128

Weźcie pod uwagę fakt,że wełna ma super wartości w warunkach laboratoryjnych,w rzeczywistości dochodzi trudność w prawidłowym jej położeniu,błędy wykonawcze i wilgoć,po pochłonięciu której z wełny zostaje słabiutki izolator.Przejrzyjcie sobie kamerą termowizyjną poddasza po kilku latach,polecam...

----------


## Rafałbb

9lat pracy w państwowej straży pożarnej i 14 lat w ochotniczej straży pożarnej.

----------


## adam_mk

No to widziałeś, że wata słabo się pali, tyle ma zwykle wody.

Adam M.

----------


## Rafałbb

Wata poprostu stawia opór temperaturze. Pianka się topi i podsyca ogień. Każdy izoluje czym uważa. Ja osobiście nigdy bym nie zrobił oprysku pianką

----------


## jacentyy

^^
Panie strażak weź sobie Pan palnik i skieruj na wełnę szklaną i nam opisz co się ciekwego bedzie działo ...wełna może i jest nie palna ale napewno nie gwarantuje braku rozprzestrzenia sie pożaru .... topi sie , a pianka poliuretanowa izolacyjna się nie topi ona się zwegla panie strazaku, cos Ci chyba ze styropianem pomylilo

----------


## mat3006

> Wata poprostu stawia opór temperaturze. Pianka się topi i podsyca ogień. Każdy izoluje czym uważa. Ja osobiście nigdy bym nie zrobił oprysku pianką


Nie mam zamiaru podważać doświadczenia pożarniczego ale mam poważne wątpliwości czy miał Kolega do czynienia z pożarem w obecności pianki. W odróżnieniu od EPS (styropian) pianka nie ulega wytopieniu ( d0 - brak kropli stopionego matriału, oraz s1- niskodymiący). Poliuretan powierzchniowo spala się i zwęgla. Co jest ciekawszą cechą izolacji piankowych to fakt, że jej szczelność i opór powietrzny powoduje "uduszenie" pożaru, w odróżnieniu od waty przez którą powietrze niezbędne dla rozwoju pożaru, hula jak chce.

----------


## mat3006

> No to widziałeś, że wata słabo się pali, tyle ma zwykle wody.
> 
> Adam M.


100%  :yes:

----------


## jacentyy

^^
Dodoatkwo wełna szklana pod wpływem wysokich temperatur podczas pożaru po prostu się topi i w miejscach najgoretszych w wełnie powstaja dziury , twarda wełna skalna już tak nie robi a to z powodu własnie bazaltu jak i gestosci włokien , ale najczesciej do dachów uzywa sie nieszczesnej wełny szklanej i niezbyt gęstej

----------


## Rafałbb

Niestety widziałem pożary z pianka i nie zgodzę się. Opinia kolegi. Nigdzie też nie pisałem że wata zapobiega pożarowi. Jednak ogranicza i to dość mocno. Nie zgodzę się też ze pianka ogranicza pożar. Moje zdanie jest całkiem inne

----------


## creative_21

> 9lat pracy w państwowej straży pożarnej i 14 lat w ochotniczej straży pożarnej.


ok, to napisz mi gdzie paliłysię dachy ocieplone pianką w PL  :smile:  serio jestem ciekawy bo się zastanawiami między watą a wełną ? 
podaj jakieś linki bo napewno są na necie to sobie znajdę i poczytam

----------


## Maciazz

> Niestety widziałem pożary z pianka i nie zgodzę się. Opinia kolegi. Nigdzie też nie pisałem że wata zapobiega pożarowi. Jednak ogranicza i to dość mocno. Nie zgodzę się też ze pianka ogranicza pożar. Moje zdanie jest całkiem inne


Pytanie jaka to byla pianka i kiedy nakladana technologia poszla troche do przodu. Nie jestem specjalista w tej dziedzinie ale duzo czytam, sam chce ocieplic swoj dom piana HONTER EXY09 o parametrach palnosci:  *B-s1,d0*. Producent oddaje uwage, ze podana wartosc to wartosc dla samej piany a nie dla piany + zabudowy gips-karton. To spora roznica. Duza ilosc pian ma podobne parametry ale razem z zabudowa g-karton.
Sam tez mam watpliwosci glownie ze wzgledu na bezpieczenstwo.

----------


## Duży Boban

Wełna jest niepalna. Sucha, mokra - jest niepalna.
Pianka niepalna nie jest.

----------


## jacentyy

^^ niepalna nie jest ale manipulacje ze strony producentów wełny sa nie na miejscu , bezpieczenstwo pozarowe to jest bardzo szeroki aspekt , co mi z tego ze mam niepalna wełne za karton gipsem jak w pomieszczeniu roi sie az od bardzo łatwo palnych rzeczy i szybciej sie spale anizeli ogien choc dojdzie do welny, tak samo pianka pod karton gipsem ...

----------


## kemot_p

Piana PUR, na jaką mam ofertę, jest w klasie palności F. Wełna ma klasę A1 - bo względem palności te dwie technologie są na przeciwnych biegunach. Ja będę miał żelbet zamiast karton-gipsu i ocieplenie na zewnątrz (w ociepleniu nie będzie instalacji elektrycznej), więc ten parametr mnie zbytnio nie martwi, chociaż myślałem, że piana nie jest mniej palna.

----------


## miloszenko

> ^^ niepalna nie jest ale manipulacje ze strony producentów wełny sa nie na miejscu , bezpieczenstwo pozarowe to jest bardzo szeroki aspekt , co mi z tego ze mam niepalna wełne za karton gipsem jak w pomieszczeniu roi sie az od bardzo łatwo palnych rzeczy i szybciej sie spale anizeli ogien choc dojdzie do welny, tak samo pianka pod karton gipsem ...


Ja rozumiem, że palność jest ostatnim bastionem obrońców wełny, ale czy ktoś mógłby wskazać ile czasu mniej ma użytkownik budynku na reakcję biorąc pod uwagę prędkość rozprzestrzeniania się ognia pochłaniającego wszystko co w pomieszczeniu się zajmuje.

Chciałbym wiedzieć jakie warunki panują po jakim czasie od rozpoczęcia pożaru kiedy zabudowa sufitu poddaje się temperaturze i ogień dociera do warstwy izolacji. 

Czy są to warunki, w których ktoś jeszcze może wytrzymać?

Nie mówimy oczywiście o obiektach wielorodzinnych czy wielokondygnacyjnych, skupmy się na domach jednorodzinnych.

----------


## Kemotxb

w sumie wełny nie mam, ale mam dwa rodzaje pianki w domu i sprawdzałem oba rodzaje pod kątem palności i jestem tak  pół na pół co do niej. I jedni i drudzy mają rację - owszem pianka ZK zwęgla się powoli, gaśnie pod zdjęciu płomienia, płomień jak już się pali to ma taki czerwono niebieski kolor, dym jest gryzący, dość gęsty, nie unosi się szybko w górę znaczy się ciężki, jeden wdech i raczej nie będzie drugiego. Pianka OK hm ta jest inna przynajmniej moja, sama się nie pali, gaśnie po zdjęciu płomienia ale jak jest płomień to zweglą się bardzo szybko dym jest lekki i wydaje mi się że powstają tzw potocznie katiusze. Nie do końca mi się to podoba. Tak czy owak dla domu z betonowym stropem gdzie nie ma zagrożenia zapalenia sie sufitu to jest dobrze, jednak nie zastosowałbym jej na zabudowę lekką i w miejscach gdzie istnieje wysokie ryzyko zarzewia ognia - instalacja elektryczna, kominy, kominki. Jednym słowem stosować tam gdzie jest coś co oddziela ją od bezpośredniego kontaktu z ludźmi i potencjalnym źródłem zapłonu o dużej energii. Zapałką czy papierosem rzuconym na strychu na pewno jej nie zapalimy, ale już tlący się kabel elektryczny w długim okresie czasu może wywołać zapalenie się izolacji oraz peszla a to już może być przyczyną wypalenia się dziury w piance. Zabezpieczeniem jako takim jest to że sama zgaśnie, będzie tylko dziura. Tu zaleta dla dachów z membraną dachową bo jak zapali się pianka to przepali membranę i tyle, a gdyby była deska i papa hm nie wiem jakby się to skończyło.

----------


## Pytajnick

> Piana PUR, na jaką mam ofertę, jest w klasie palności F. Wełna ma klasę A1 - bo względem palności te dwie technologie są na przeciwnych biegunach. Ja będę miał żelbet zamiast karton-gipsu i ocieplenie na zewnątrz (w ociepleniu nie będzie instalacji elektrycznej), więc ten parametr mnie zbytnio nie martwi, chociaż myślałem, że piana nie jest mniej palna.


Skoro Twoja pianka ma mieć klasę F to... warto poczytać, jeśli ktoś na taką trafi.
https://www.muratorplus.pl/technika/...DhrR-9k5z.html

Kemotxb - peszle kładzione na zewnątrz powinny być NIEPALNE, problem w tym, że niewielu inwestorów to interesuje, lub niewielu ma o takowych wiedzę.
Zwykłe to się co najwyżej w beton czy pod tynk daje.

----------


## Rafałbb

Miloszebko. Ciężkie pytanie. Ciężka odpowiedź
 Pozwolę sobie wkleić link o rozprzestrzeniu ognia od zera. https://youtu.be/qZ3iudg3FfQ 

Temat rozprzestrzeniania się ognia nie raz temat mocnej dyskusji. Wpływ ma na to min wentylacja. Drzwi okna. Im więcej tlenu tym szybciej. Na wiosnę został uratowany dom tylko dlatego,że zapalił się u strażaka ochotnika
 Gość zamiast uciekać pozatykal drzwi od zewnątrz mokrymi szmatki. Dodam,se dom był szkieletowy. Można powiedzieć ze uratował cała chalpe. Tak samo na rozprzestrzenianie ma wpływ co mamy w pokoju. Najgorsze są firanki

----------


## kemot_p

No właśnie większość pian ok jest w klasie E i F. 
Kemotxb - a Twoja piana jakiej jest klasy?

----------


## creative_21

> Miloszebko. Ciężkie pytanie. Ciężka odpowiedź
>  Pozwolę sobie wkleić link o rozprzestrzeniu ognia od zera. https://youtu.be/qZ3iudg3FfQ 
> 
> Temat rozprzestrzeniania się ognia nie raz temat mocnej dyskusji. Wpływ ma na to min wentylacja. Drzwi okna. Im więcej tlenu tym szybciej. Na wiosnę został uratowany dom tylko dlatego,że zapalił się u strażaka ochotnika
>  Gość zamiast uciekać pozatykal drzwi od zewnątrz mokrymi szmatki. Dodam,se dom był szkieletowy. Można powiedzieć ze uratował cała chalpe. Tak samo na rozprzestrzenianie ma wpływ co mamy w pokoju. Najgorsze są firanki


a gdzie masz te domy co paliły się i miały piankę na poddaszu ?
jak ogien działą to wszyscy wiemy przynajmniej większość

----------


## Kemotxb

> No właśnie większość pian ok jest w klasie E i F. 
> Kemotxb - a Twoja piana jakiej jest klasy?


Ultrapol RG 03/10 klasa palności E ... więc bez rewelacji. Ale to piana, więc nie ma się co spodziewać. Styropian ma podobnie, wełna to wełna co tam ma się palić skoro składniki niepalne są.

----------


## Maciazz

Co o tym wpisie sadzicie? https://cels.pl/pianka-zmniejsza-straty-podczas-pozaru/ ?

----------


## Kaizen

> Co o tym wpisie sadzicie? https://cels.pl/pianka-zmniejsza-straty-podczas-pozaru/ ?


Haczyk jest wyjaśniony w filmie do którego tam jest link. Poddasze musi być NIEwentylowane. To chyba słaby pomysł.

----------


## plusfoto

Ludzie ogarnijcie się. Pianka w ociepleniu BE ale w meblach i innych sprzętach już OK. Pełno szmat i szmatek w oknach, drewno nasączone lakierami i innym badziewiem też  OK. Jak się zacznie - czego nikomu nie życzę to żeby nie wiem co tam było to i tak nie bardzo będzie co zbierać. Jedynie nogi za pas rodzinę pod pachę i w długą.

----------


## adam_mk

Jest tu gdzieś wątek, który bardzo warto poczytać.
(tu było już chyba wszystko po parę razy)
O tym, co warto/powinno się mieć w domu z uwzględnieniem piętra!
Były rozważania o tym w ile SEKUND ogień potrafi odciąć wszelkie drogi ucieczki.
O gaśnicach, drabince sznurowej itp.

W biurach i urzędach gaśnice wiszą na ścianie w każdym korytarzu.
Są tak oczywiste, ze nikt uwagi na nie nie zwraca.
LATAMi sobie tam są, ale...
STATYSTYKI pokazują - że bywają potrzebne aż do KONIECZNE.
A u Was w domach JEST na piętrze gaśnica?

Adam M.

----------


## Maciazz

> Ludzie ogarnijcie się. Pianka w ociepleniu BE ale w meblach i innych sprzętach już OK. Pełno szmat i szmatek w oknach, drewno nasączone lakierami i innym badziewiem też  OK. Jak się zacznie - czego nikomu nie życzę to żeby nie wiem co tam było to i tak nie bardzo będzie co zbierać. Jedynie nogi za pas rodzinę pod pachę i w długą.


Niby masz rację, ale każdy chce unikać "dodawania oliwy do ognia".

Z jednej strony chce mieć piankę z drugiej mniejsza odporność na ogień wprowadza niepewność. Dlatego człowiek szuka po części usprawiedliwienia na forach.

----------


## Tomaszs131

> Niby masz rację, ale każdy chce unikać "dodawania oliwy do ognia".
> 
> Z jednej strony chce mieć piankę z drugiej mniejsza odporność na ogień wprowadza niepewność. Dlatego człowiek szuka po części usprawiedliwienia na forach.


Wypadałoby zadać sobie pytanie po co wydawać kasę na dom, który ulegnie spaleniu? Trochę optymizmu, nie każdy dom czeka taki tragiczny los. Zaizoluj dom czym chcesz i dodatkowo dla komfortu psychicznego, bezpieczeństwa na poddaszu, strychu zamontuj czujki dymu. Sam tak zrobiłem i dom jakoś stoi do dziś, strych izolowany pianą...

----------


## miloszenko

> Jest tu gdzieś wątek, który bardzo warto poczytać.
> (tu było już chyba wszystko po parę razy)
> O tym, co warto/powinno się mieć w domu z uwzględnieniem piętra!
> Były rozważania o tym w ile SEKUND ogień potrafi odciąć wszelkie drogi ucieczki.
> O gaśnicach, drabince sznurowej itp.
> 
> W biurach i urzędach gaśnice wiszą na ścianie w każdym korytarzu.
> Są tak oczywiste, ze nikt uwagi na nie nie zwraca.
> LATAMi sobie tam są, ale...
> ...


Każdy pokój ma otwierane okno, pierwsze piętro to ja skoczę z dzieckiem pod pachą, najwyżej moje nogi nie wytrzymają. Nie wyobrażam sobie sytuacji w domu jednorodzinnym żebym nie miał drogi ucieczki. Na oknach nie mam rolet. Brak prądu przy pożarze mi nie groźny.

----------


## adam_mk

No... TY skoczysz!
Nóg szkoda...

Znajdź i poczytaj bo warto.

Adam M.

----------


## Duży Boban

Mówienie "zdążę uciec, i tak są inne palne rzeczy więc co za różnica" itp to droga donikąd. Kiedyś całe dzielnice się zajmowały ogniem od pożaru jednego domu. Niedawno w Londynie od zwarcia w lodówce spalił się cały wieżowiec bo był obłożony palnymi panelami.

----------


## kemot_p

Czy ktoś z Was miał doczynienia z pianą SealGuard 500, firmy Lallafom? Lambda 0.036, klasa reakcji na ogień E. Jakieś opinie?

----------


## Piana.Ok

> Co o tym wpisie sadzicie? https://cels.pl/pianka-zmniejsza-straty-podczas-pozaru/ ?


Szach mat wełniarze! Przy wełnie przepalą się sznurki i więźba spalona, a pianka ochroni.

----------


## thomas-74-74

Ta zazwyczaj patrząc z dołu pod pierwszą warstwą (pod sznurkami) jest druga na przekładkę najczęściej nabita na wieszaki zamknięta profilem więc teoria nietrafiona

----------


## Regius

Wątek na 119 stron się zrobił (pewnie przez takie posty jak ten, który właśnie poczyniam), ale nie dziwię się, ponieważ brak jednoznacznego stanowiska / różnica zdań skłania do refleksji i poszukiwania najlepszych rozwiązań.
Muszę przyznać, że ciężko przebrnąć mi przez wszystkie posty. Z tych, które przeczytałem zrozumiałem, że za pianą przemawia szczelność, natomiast za wełną ognioodporność, a celuloza to takie rozwiązanie pośrodku.

U mnie sytuacja wygląda następująco - dach  kryty dachówką karpiówką z pełnym deskowaniem i papą jako kryciem wstępnym. Planuję wykonać szczeliną wentylacyjną pomiędzy deskowaniem a izolacją z zastosowaniem wiatroizolacji niezależnie od finalnie wybranego rodzaju izolacji.

Na samym początku chciałem zastosować wełnę skalną hydrofobizowaną, ale przeczytałem w tym wątku, że nie da się uzyskać szczelności izolacji stosując wełnę, co w znacznym stopniu wpływa izolacyjność cieplną budynku.

Czy sama watroizolacja w postaci membrany wysokoparoprzepuszczalnej poprawia w jakiś sposób szczelność izolacji? Czy rzeczywiście niezależnie od staranności wykonania prac wełna będzie się "ugniatać" tworząc pustki?
Czy da się w jakiś sposób określić o ile zmaleje izolacyjność wełny po X latach użytkowania?

----------


## Tomek W

Szczelne ocieplenie będzie przy dobrym wykonastwie bez względu na rodzaj materiału ociepleniowego.
Istotniejsza jest grubość, równość tego ocieplenia, jego parametry cieplnem, ogniowej, dyfuzyjne, nasiąkliwość wodą, zdrowotne ...
Zastosuje trwałe ocieplenie, do poddaszy skalną wełnę o gęstościach nominalnych 40-50 kg/m3 a nie będziesz zastanawiał się co się z nią dzieje po X latach.
https://www.rockwool.pl/O_Nas/aktual...-po-55-latach/

----------


## mat3006

> Szczelne ocieplenie będzie przy dobrym wykonastwie bez względu na rodzaj materiału ociepleniowego.
> Istotniejsza jest grubość, równość tego ocieplenia, jego parametry cieplnem, ogniowej, dyfuzyjne, nasiąkliwość wodą, zdrowotne ...
> Zastosuje trwałe ocieplenie, do poddaszy skalną wełnę o gęstościach nominalnych 40-50 kg/m3 a nie będziesz zastanawiał się co się z nią dzieje po X latach.
> https://www.rockwool.pl/O_Nas/aktual...-po-55-latach/


A gdzież "Kowalski" ma się tego dowiedzieć co kupuje, jak na opakowaniu, broszurce czy nawet na stronie Rockwool'a nie ma tego parametru? Podobnie jak współczynnika oporu powietrznego. Jeżeli są to proszę o linki.
Po drugie to linkowany artykuł jasno pokazuje prawidłowość. Kto płaci za "badania" takie dostaje wyniki. Dobiera się odpowiednie kryteria i metody badania aby "udowodnić" założoną tezę  :smile:  A praktyka i fizyka swoje...
Nie ma słowa o rzeczywistych warunkach eksploatacji do których na pierwszym miejscu należy zaliczyć zawilgocenie. Impregnacja nie ma tu nic do rzeczy.
Ale się kopcą kity wacianemu menadżmentowi. Kłamliwe ulotki, dmuchane badania a ludzie wybierają inne technologie... Zaklinanie nic tu nie zmieni, ...no może następne kupione rozporządzenie lub ustawa.

----------


## Tomek W

> A gdzież "Kowalski" ma się tego dowiedzieć co kupuje, jak na opakowaniu, broszurce czy nawet na stronie Rockwool'a nie ma tego parametru? Podobnie jak współczynnika oporu powietrznego. Jeżeli są to proszę o linki.


Czy jakiś ekspert wie jak opór przepływu powietrza uwzględnić w izolacyjności cieplne termoizolacji, nie mówiąc już o "Kowalskim" ?
Dla płyt ROCKSONIC SUPER deklarowany jest AFr7, a w zeszycie katalogowym podana gęstość nominalna 38 kg/m3.  



> Po drugie to linkowany artykuł jasno pokazuje prawidłowość. Kto płaci za "badania" takie dostaje wyniki. Dobiera się odpowiednie kryteria i metody badania aby "udowodnić" założoną tezę  A praktyka i fizyka swoje...
> ...Zaklinanie nic tu nie zmieni, ...no może następne kupione rozporządzenie lub ustawa.


Czy sugerujesz, że np. amerykańscy, hiszpańscy, niemieccy producenci pianek mają za mało pieniędzy, żeby wpływać na badania lub lobbować ustawy i przepisy? O co chodzi z tą "praktyką i fizyką" ?!  Że poddasza domów jednorodzinnych w Niemczech opryskane są piankami otwartokomórkowanymi, czy może inwestorzy w USA są szczęśliwi bo mieszkają w oparach chemicznych ? O fizykę budowli lepiej nie pytać bo pewnie jest jeszcze sporo wykonawców którzy materiały paroprzepuszczalne (wełna, pianka otwartokomórkowa) bezpośrednio układają do pełnego poszycia z desek i uważają, że wszystko jest ok.!  :big grin:

----------


## lukaszu

Aktualnie jestem na etapie rozważań i dywagacji. Mam 185m płaskiego stropu. Pierwotny plan to 35cm wełny. Narodził się pomysł, aby na legary 20cm nabić 10cm, przykryć OSB i od dołu 30cm pianki z zalaniem przewodów od WM. Jedyny minus to kwestia palności.Zastanawia mnie też fakt zapryskania tym legarów które jakoś stopień wilgotności wciąż mają.

Drewno się pali, pianka się pali, sznurki z wełny też się palą, kable się palą, osb się pali.

----------


## Robaczywy

Pianka otwartokomórkowa jest paroprzepuszczalną, więc więźba nie musi być mega wysuszona, wystarczy przyzwoicie  :big tongue:

----------


## mat3006

> Czy jakiś ekspert wie jak opór przepływu powietrza uwzględnić w izolacyjności cieplne termoizolacji, nie mówiąc już o "Kowalskim" ?
> Dla płyt ROCKSONIC SUPER deklarowany jest AFr7, a w zeszycie katalogowym podana gęstość nominalna 38 kg/m3.  
> 
> Czy sugerujesz, że np. amerykańscy, hiszpańscy, niemieccy producenci pianek mają za mało pieniędzy, żeby wpływać na badania lub lobbować ustawy i przepisy? O co chodzi z tą "praktyką i fizyką" ?!  Że poddasza domów jednorodzinnych w Niemczech opryskane są piankami otwartokomórkowanymi, czy może inwestorzy w USA są szczęśliwi bo mieszkają w oparach chemicznych ? O fizykę budowli lepiej nie pytać bo pewnie jest jeszcze sporo wykonawców którzy materiały paroprzepuszczalne (wełna, pianka otwartokomórkowa) bezpośrednio układają do pełnego poszycia z desek i uważają, że wszystko jest ok.!


I na tym bazują producenci waty, że aktualne uregulowania nie pokazują jak różni się rzeczywista rzeczywistość od laboratoryjnej.
No to może czas uzmysłowić na liczbach:
Wata skalna o gęstości 30 kg/m3 wykazuje się przepuszczalnością powietrza (airpermeability) o wartości 111 x10^(-6) m3/m*s*Pa
Wata skalna o gęstości 50 kg/m3 ma przepuszczalność powietrzną dwukrotnie mniejszą bo 55,5 x10^(-6) m3/m*s*Pa (źródło danych /tabela na str.7)
Zatem widać, ze rozsądny zwolennik waty wybierze materiał izolacyjny stawiający dwukrotnie większy opór dla konwekcji swobodnej czy wymuszonej. To w rzeczywistości jedna z kluczowych wad waty.
Ale ten wybór musi i tak wydać się, delikatnie mówiąc naciaganym, wobec odniesienia do parametru przenikalności powietrznej jakim wykazuje się pianka (UCZCIWA!) otwarto-komórkowa. Wynosi on bowiem: 7,6 x10^(-9) m3/m*s*Pa.
Mając te dane można łatwo porównać jedną z rozlicznych przewag pianki OK nad watą. Relacja jest łatwa do policzenia, nawet na skromnym kalkulatorze:
Pianka OK ma ponad 14600 razy większy opór powietrzny niż wata o gęstości 30 kg/m3 oraz ponad 7000 razy większy niż wata o gęstości 50 kg/m3. Bardziej obrazowo: *25cm pianki OK* stawi taki opór dla ruchów powietrza jak warstwa* 3,650km*  waty o gęstości 30kg/m3 lub *1,750km* rzadko stosowanej ze względu na koszt i utrudnienia w montażu, waty o gęstości 50 kg/m3.
Konwekcja (swobodna i wymuszona), oprócz bezpośrednich, bardzo dużych strat ciepła przyczynia się również do przyśpieszonego powstawania zawilgoceń w wacie. Ale to temat na odrębny post.
Pozdrav
SM
P.S.
Co do układania pianki OK na deski. Tu problem dotyczy wyłącznie czy na deskach jest warstwa otwarta dyfuzyjnie czy nie (popularna w centralnej Polsce papa na deskowaniu). Jeżeli układ jest otwarty dyfuzyjnie (membrana a nad nią funkcjonująca szczelina wentylacyjna) to można tak wykonywać. Dużo gorszym rozwiązaniem jest robienie szczeliny wentylacyjnej pod deskami która, z powodu braku np. wlotu i wylotu, nie ma prawa działać. To już przestrzeń na pieczarki.
Natomiast wata *zawsze* musi mieć "wietrzenie".
Odnośnie linkowanego filmiku. Takie problemu zdarzają się pewnie również i w Polsce. Wina leży po stronie ludzi i sprzętu a nie zasad technologii. Na 99% pianka była wykonywana na niskiej jakości sprzęcie (bez zabezpieczenia przed niewłaściwym dozowaniem) przez ludzi którzy nie mieli o tym pojęcia jakie to istotne. A dziennikarze złapali "temat" i go nadmuchali. Producenci systemów w Kartach Technicznych dopuszczają 5% tolerancję błędów dozowania. Dobry sprzęt to spełnia a nawet (mój  :smile: ) potrafi być dużo dokładniejszy. Niestety, nie dotyczy to wszystkich. Już pięć lat temu pisałem, że powinna być wprowadzona forma koncesji dla aplikatorów uwzględniającej wymagania sprzętowe, kompetencyjne i dokumentacyjne. Niestety na rynku, podobnie jak np. w autostradach rządzi MMA cenowe.

----------


## mat3006

> Aktualnie jestem na etapie rozważań i dywagacji. Mam 185m płaskiego stropu. Pierwotny plan to 35cm wełny. Narodził się pomysł, aby na legary 20cm nabić 10cm, przykryć OSB i od dołu 30cm pianki z zalaniem przewodów od WM. Jedyny minus to kwestia palności.Zastanawia mnie też fakt zapryskania tym legarów które jakoś stopień wilgotności wciąż mają.
> 
> Drewno się pali, pianka się pali, sznurki z wełny też się palą, kable się palą, osb się pali.


Zamiast OSB zastosować deski. To znacznie lepsze rozwiązanie.
Dopóki jest problem z izolacją łączącą zalety pianki OK z niepalnością należy zadbać o bierne i aktywne rozwiązania ppoż. I będzie skutecznie, ekonomicznie i bezpiecznie.
Pozdrav
SM

----------


## lukaszu

> Zamiast OSB zastosować deski. To znacznie lepsze rozwiązanie.
> Dopóki jest problem z izolacją łączącą zalety pianki OK z niepalnością należy zadbać o bierne i aktywne rozwiązania ppoż. I będzie skutecznie, ekonomicznie i bezpiecznie.
> Pozdrav
> SM


Dlaczego deski zamiast osb pomijając cenę? Co masz na myśli o rozwiązaniach ppoż?

----------


## Pytajnick

> Pianka otwartokomórkowa jest paroprzepuszczalną, więc więźba nie musi być mega wysuszona, wystarczy przyzwoicie


Która jest tańsza ? Pytam, bo niedawno byłem oglądać drewnianego szkieleciaka, który ma w ścianie 15cm pianki. Inwestor powiedział, że ekipę ściągnął z Kujaw, bo byli 50% tańsi od miejscowych. Kiedy zapytałem czy ma OK czy ZK to... "wywalił gały" Decydowała cena...i niewiedza inwestora.
Słabo to widzę, jeśli ma ZK, bo sam również przymierzałem się do budowy w tej technologii ale wystarczyło pożyczyć od znajomego leśniczego miernik wilgotności drewna, pomierzyć to co firmy przywożą na budowę...i mi przeszło.

----------


## PrzyszłyBudowniczy

Skoro mowa o paroprzepuszczalności pianki. Pojawił się u mnie problem z wilgocią na poddaszu, KB polecił zrobienie 2 kratek wentylacyjnych w ścianach szczytowych. 
mat3006 - co Ty polecasz swoim klientom, którzy ocieplili nieużytkowany i nieogrzewany strych? 
Mogę liczyć że wilgoć po sezonie sama zniknie czy muszę go wentylować? Wizja wybicia 2 dziur mnie martwi, mogłem strychu nie ocieplać... Panowie od poddasza mówią że jak jest wełna to jest szczelina wentylacyjna a jak mi napsikali piany to pewnie membrana dociska do dachówki i wilgoć nie ma jak uciec (jakoś mniej więcej tak to tłumaczli)

----------


## lukaszu

Zrób dwie małe kratki i tyle. Zawsze możesz to zatkać. U mnie są 2 kratki wentylacyjne, były 4 ale 2 zatkałem po katastrofie jaka miała miejsce z wilgocią i błędami podczas prac. Jak wykujesz 2 kratki to obecna wilgoć zniknie w tydzień a później już na bieżąco. Wilgoć sama nie znika a to co potrafi zrobić w głowie się nie mieści i w jakim tempie.

----------


## mat3006

> Skoro mowa o paroprzepuszczalności pianki. Pojawił się u mnie problem z wilgocią na poddaszu, KB polecił zrobienie 2 kratek wentylacyjnych w ścianach szczytowych. 
> mat3006 - co Ty polecasz swoim klientom, którzy ocieplili nieużytkowany i nieogrzewany strych? 
> Mogę liczyć że wilgoć po sezonie sama zniknie czy muszę go wentylować? Wizja wybicia 2 dziur mnie martwi, mogłem strychu nie ocieplać... Panowie od poddasza mówią że jak jest wełna to jest szczelina wentylacyjna a jak mi napsikali piany to pewnie membrana dociska do dachówki i wilgoć nie ma jak uciec (jakoś mniej więcej tak to tłumaczli)


Mogę prosić coś więcej? Układ dachu (warstwy), system wymiany powietrza, od kiedy i jak eksploatowany czy w trakcie budowy? Ciężko na podstawie tak skromnej informacji coś powiedzieć. 
Pozdrav
SM

----------


## mat3006

> Która jest tańsza ? Pytam, bo niedawno byłem oglądać drewnianego szkieleciaka, który ma w ścianie 15cm pianki. Inwestor powiedział, że ekipę ściągnął z Kujaw, bo byli 50% tańsi od miejscowych. Kiedy zapytałem czy ma OK czy ZK to... "wywalił gały" Decydowała cena...i niewiedza inwestora.
> Słabo to widzę, jeśli ma ZK, bo sam również przymierzałem się do budowy w tej technologii ale wystarczyło pożyczyć od znajomego leśniczego miernik wilgotności drewna, pomierzyć to co firmy przywożą na budowę...i mi przeszło.


Zakładając, że chodzi o piankę OK, to takie różnice w cenie mogą mieć kilka przyczyn. Niech inwestor skontroluje gęstość i dużo powinno się wyjaśnić (MPW)
Pozdrav
SM

----------


## mat3006

> Dlaczego deski zamiast osb pomijając cenę? Co masz na myśli o rozwiązaniach ppoż?


Dlaczego deski? Mają znacznie niższy (ok 4-krotnie) opór dyfuzyjny niż prefabrykaty drewnopochodne (OSB, sklejki), Poza tym w sposób naturalny, poprzez rozsychanie, powstają szczeliny które przepuszczają dodatkowo parę wodną do góry. W przypadku OSB należy poważnie rozważyć wykonanie perforacji.
Ppoż? Trzeba przyjąć na poważnie, że pożar jest możliwy i ograniczyć jego rozwój i skutki. To jest duży temat ale w skrócie:
1.zastosować jako podstawową płytę GKF (w łazienkach GKFI), możliwie podwójną a przynajmniej nda ciągami ewakuacji i schodami.
2.Dobierać na podłogi materiały certyfikowane ppoż
3.Zastosować jako standardowe rozwiązanie czujki dymowe, nawet w wersji z powiadomieniem do OSP
4.To żaden wstyd a rozwiązanie ludzi zapobiegliwych czyli gaśnice w miejscach łatwodostępnych.
To że ktoś, namówiony zastosuje watę, w niczym nie zmienia faktu, że jak dojdzie do pożaru, to zanim ogień się przebije do izolacji to nikogo żywego w tych pomieszczeniach raczej już nie będzie. Po pierwsze zapobiegać w sposób aktywny.
Prawda jest również taka, że jeżeli nie dojdzie do dopływu świeżego tlenu zewnętrznego poprzez system wentylacji czy zbite okna to szczelność powietrzna pianki OK da efekt "zaduszenia" pożaru. Ale lepiej, po prostu, przyjąć, że powstanie pożaru jest możliwe i krok po kroku wyeliminować etapy rozwoju a najważniejsze jest jak najszybsze ostrzeżenie o zagrożeniu (CZUJKI!) oraz dobra polisa  :smile: 
Pozdrav,
SM

----------


## mat3006

> Zrób dwie małe kratki i tyle. Zawsze możesz to zatkać. U mnie są 2 kratki wentylacyjne, były 4 ale 2 zatkałem po katastrofie jaka miała miejsce z wilgocią i błędami podczas prac. Jak wykujesz 2 kratki to obecna wilgoć zniknie w tydzień a później już na bieżąco. Wilgoć sama nie znika a to co potrafi zrobić w głowie się nie mieści i w jakim tempie.


"Robienie" kratek średnio wpisuje się w logikę energooszczędności budynków. Takie rozwiązanie, kiedyś konieczne i jedyne, dziś jest nieco anachroniczne. Jest wiele rozwiązań które mogą dają większą kontrolę nad tym co się dzieje w zakresie wentylacji a nie są, po prostu, robieniem dziur w CIĄGŁEJ izolacji termicznej. Tego należy unikać i tak m.in. projektować układ izolacji i wentylacji aby tego nie robić. To, po prostu, jest nielogiczne i nieekonomiczne.Jak mamy spokojną wiatrowo pogode to jeszcze w miarę OK. Sytacja znacznie gorzej wygląda kiedy zaczyna się robić wietrznie. Ciepłe powietrze jest, po prostu, wysysane spod izolacji. W układach kominowych czy tzw. zetkach mamy pewien syfon. W przypadku zwykłej dziury już nie.
Co innego wywietrzniki ścienne w szczycie, pod okapem kiedy izolacja biegnie poniżej, na poziomie jętek. To jest niezłe rozwiązanie.
Doraźne załatwienie problemu to osuszacz powietrza. Zwłaszcza jeżeli to wilgoć "technologiczna". Jeżeli problem się pojawia już w eksploatacjito raczej spojrzałbym w kierunki wentylatora sterowanego higrometrycznie, podłączonego do trzonu wentylacyjnego. 
Pozdrav,
 SM

----------


## Regius

> Dużo gorszym rozwiązaniem jest robienie szczeliny wentylacyjnej pod deskami która nie będzie działać. To już przestrzeń na pieczarki.


@Mat, nie wiem, czy dobrze zrozumiałem Twoją wypowiedź. Czy Twoim zdaniem szczelina wentylacyjna pod deskowaniem rzeczywiście nie ma sensu? 
Pytam bo wydaje się to kłócić z informacjami z którymi się do tej pory spotkałem.
Mam papę na deskowaniu jako krycie wstępne i wydaje mi się, że w moim przypadku szczelina wentylacyjna jest konieczna niezależnie czy wybiorę pianę, wełnę, czy celulozę (ale z Twojego posta zrozumiałem, że to nie będzie działać)?

----------


## mat3006

> @Mat, nie wiem, czy dobrze zrozumiałem Twoją wypowiedź. Czy Twoim zdaniem szczelina wentylacyjna pod deskowaniem rzeczywiście nie ma sensu? 
> Pytam bo wydaje się to kłócić z informacjami z którymi się do tej pory spotkałem.
> Mam papę na deskowaniu jako krycie wstępne i wydaje mi się, że w moim przypadku szczelina wentylacyjna jest konieczna niezależnie czy wybiorę pianę, wełnę, czy celulozę (ale z Twojego posta zrozumiałem, że to nie będzie działać)?


Przy takim układzie (papa na deskowaniu) oraz zabudowie gk nie ma innego wyjścia jak wykonanie szczeliny wentylacyjnej. Podstawowe pytanie czy będzie wentylacyjna czy bedzie tylko szczelina. Samo zamontowanie membrany nie stworzy działającej wentylacji. Musi być wyposazona we wlot i wylot, mieć minimalną, niezbędną wysokość itd. Jeżeli nie będzie działała zgodnie ze swoją nazwą to tylko stworzy kłopoty.
To co twierdzę jest zgodne ze stanowiskiem ekspertów stosownego Stowarzyszenia.
Nota bene; trzeba było zrobić układ z podwójną wentylacją (dubeltowa kontrłata) i wszystko by działało. Idziecie Panowie po porady jak już jest, z reguły, za późno.
Pozdrav
SM

----------


## Regius

Wloty w okapie zabezpieczone przeciw kunom siatką nierdzewną (w lukarnie nawietrzniki zrobione już na etapie krycia, bo nie ma możliwości nawiewu w okapie)  i wyloty w kalenicy oczywiście będą, bo inaczej nie miało by to dla mnie sensu, ale teraz czytam, że i tak działać nie będzie, więc mnie to zaniepokoiło i dlatego dopytuję. 

Co do podwójnej kontrłaty, to racja, mogłem ją zastosować(widziałem takie rozwiązanie wcześniej na forum w wątku o dachach). Zostawiłem dekarzom wolną rękę i teraz będę musiał ułożyć membranę od środka, ale myślę, że nie jest to niewykonalne (dystanse od deskowania i przybicie tackerem).

----------


## mat3006

> Wloty w okapie zabezpieczone przeciw kunom siatką nierdzewną (w lukarnie nawietrzniki zrobione już na etapie krycia, bo nie ma możliwości nawiewu w okapie)  i wyloty w kalenicy oczywiście będą, bo inaczej nie miało by to dla mnie sensu, ale teraz czytam, że i tak działać nie będzie, więc mnie to zaniepokoiło i dlatego dopytuję. 
> 
> Co do podwójnej kontrłaty, to racja, mogłem ją zastosować(widziałem takie rozwiązanie wcześniej na forum w wątku o dachach). Zostawiłem dekarzom wolną rękę i teraz będę musiał ułożyć membranę od środka, ale myślę, że nie jest to niewykonalne (dystanse od deskowania i przybicie tackerem).


Jaka jest planowana długość i wysokość szczeliny? Kolejnym kłopotem w takim układzie warstw dachu są okna dachowe/kosze/trzony wentylacyjne które zamykają lub bardzo utrudniają przepływ powietrza. Rozwiązanie wskazane wcześniej w znacznym stopniu ułatwia prawidłowe poprowadzenie przepływów. 
Pozdrav
SM

----------


## Regius

Planowana wysokość szczeliny to 4cm (mam krokwie 20x9), długość to niecałe 6 m (około 5,5 m). Nie mam okien dachowych, jest tylko 1 wyłaz dachowy. 
Dla wentylacji w polach lukarny, w których nie można ma dostępu do okapu, pod dachówką zostały umieszczone nawiewniki (coś na kształt wywiewników połaciowych do gontów), które zasysają powietrze ze szczeliny wentylacyjnej pomiędzy papą i dachówką. Wymiany komina, które utrudniły by wentylację pod deskowaniem zostały nawiercone tuż przy deskowaniu po konsultacji z kierownikiem budowy.

Co do sposobu, który wymieniłeś wcześniej, to w pełni się zgadzam, było by łatwiej, ale tego już nie zmienię.

EDIT:
Patrząc z perspektywy czasu, gdybym miał budować jeszcze raz, to na pewno zrobiłbym inaczej ten dach - pewnie była by izolacja nakrokwiowa (w momencie decyzji bałem się dodatkowych kosztów, ale teraz widać, że wcale nie musiałoby być drożej).

----------


## mat3006

> Planowana wysokość szczeliny to 4cm (mam krokwie 20x9), długość to niecałe 6 m (około 5,5 m). Nie mam okien dachowych, jest tylko 1 wyłaz dachowy. 
> Dla wentylacji w polach lukarny, w których nie można ma dostępu do okapu, pod dachówką zostały umieszczone nawiewniki (coś na kształt wywiewników połaciowych do gontów), które zasysają powietrze ze szczeliny wentylacyjnej pomiędzy papą i dachówką. Wymiany komina, które utrudniły by wentylację pod deskowaniem zostały nawiercone tuż przy deskowaniu po konsultacji z kierownikiem budowy.
> 
> Co do sposobu, który wymieniłeś wcześniej, to w pełni się zgadzam, było by łatwiej, ale tego już nie zmienię.
> 
> EDIT:
> Patrząc z perspektywy czasu, gdybym miał budować jeszcze raz, to na pewno zrobiłbym inaczej ten dach - pewnie była by izolacja nakrokwiowa (w momencie decyzji bałem się dodatkowych kosztów, ale teraz widać, że wcale nie musiałoby być drożej).


Trudniejsze ale lepiej przystające do fizyki jest wykonanie szczeliny zmiennej: od 6cm pod okapem do 4 w szczycie. Taki układ lepiej działa. Pozostałe rozwiązania ok tylko pytanie o pole efektywnego przekroju. To MUSZĄ być konkretne otwory inaczej nie zadziała.
System nakrokwiowy ma też swoje plusy dodatnie i plusy ujemne. Jeżeli w tą stronę to polecam rozważyć ułożenie systemu dachowego SIP.
Pozdrav
SM

----------


## Pytajnick

mat3006 - a jak rozwiązać ocieplenie pianką stropu przy wiązarach i poddaszu nieużytkowym ? Przy wełnie wystarczą sznurki/drut na spodzie a przy piance ?
Jak to jest z "ciężarami" ? Ile cm pianki można dać by odpowiadała wadze 30cm wełny ?

----------


## Regius

> Z tego, co opisuje *@mat3006* tak powinien wyglądać dach deskowany z pianką OK... Dobrze namalowany mat3006 ? 
> A tak prawdę mówiąc, mam próbkę pianki OK i piankę ZK. Piankę OK w wodzie wycisnąłem powietrze  a w to miejsce wodą się wypełniła.... WOW !!! Po dobie wyparowało... wróciła do stanu pierwotnej, czyli pianka nie może być wstrzyknięta bezpośrednio na deski


@Alessandro, chyba nie do końca. Rozumiem, że Matowi chodziło o to, żeby dać membranę (jako wiatroizolację) na krokwie, na to kotrłata, potem deskowanie z kryciem wstępnym (papa), a potem już standardowo kontrłata, łata i dachówka.

To co narysowałeś, to ratowanie się (jak już dach jest gotowy i nie da się zrobić inaczej szczeliny wentylacyjnej), które będę musiał zastosować u siebie (jeśli będę chciał stosować wiatroizolację - pod wełnę teoretycznie wystarczyłoby sznurkowanie).

----------


## mat3006

Dokładnie tak.
SM

----------


## mat3006

> mat3006 - a jak rozwiązać ocieplenie pianką stropu przy wiązarach i poddaszu nieużytkowym ? Przy wełnie wystarczą sznurki/drut na spodzie a przy piance ?
> Jak to jest z "ciężarami" ? Ile cm pianki można dać by odpowiadała wadze 30cm wełny ?


Gęstość pianki OK (UCZCIWEJ!) to przedział pomiędzy 8-10kg/m3 . Zatem warstwa o grubości 20cm to ciężar ok. 2 kg/m2. Dzięki swojej strukturze oraz elastyczność i dobrej adhezji do drewna pianka OK jest praktycznie samonośna przy rozstawie do 1,20m. 
30cm waty? Jakiej waty?
Pozdrav
SM

----------


## Kurzatwarz

Ale czy rzeczywiście potrzebna jest ta szczelina wentylacyjna przy ociepleniu pianką na deskę + papę. Temat ten mnie zastanawiał bardzo swego czasu i czytałem dużo na temat wilgoci, kierunków dyfuzji pary wodnej i wentylacji. Trafiłem na ciekawy artykuł specjalisty od wentylacji budynków i sprawa mnie przekonała do tego, że przy pianie szczelina wentylacyjna jest zbędna.

Trzeba uwzględnić na początku fakt, że za odprowadzanie wilgoci z budynku, przegrody (ściany i dach) odpowiadają tylko w zakresie 1-3%.
Czym jest dyfuzja i jakie są kierunki.
Na kierunek dyfuzji ma wpływ kilka czynników, ale przede wszystkim nasycenie powietrza parą wodną, ciśnienie i temperatura, która w rzeczywistości powoduje też ciśnienie. W tym artykule wskazane było, że kierunki dyfuzji w dachu zmieniają się jak w kalejdoskopie bo przecież na zewnątrz przeważnie wilgotność jest większa niż wewnątrz pomieszczenia. Dach też się nagrzewa.

Przy wełnie przestrzeń wentylacyjna jest potrzebna bo jak już tu było napisane ona jest przewiewna i nie stanowi oporu dla pary wodnej, ale błędem jest myślenie, że ta wilgoć w wełnie pochodzi z wnętrza domu, bo przecież mamy poważne bariery tej wilgoci w postaci płyty G-K i folii paroszczelnej. Po prostu z racji tego, że wełna jest przewiewna i nie stanowi oporu dla pary ta wilgoć przedostaje się z zewnątrz.

Słyszałem, że w pianie o grubości 20 cm praktycznie nie może wystąpić tzw. punkt rosy. Jeżeli więc mamy różne kierunki dyfuzji to przecież najważniejszym jest to, aby przegroda była tak zaprojektowana aby punkt rosy nie występował i po sprawie.
Jeśli jednak samy szczelinę wentylacyjną to po stronie zewnętrznej tej piany pojawi się powietrze o większym nasyceniu co może doprowadzać do przepychania wilgoci w izolacje. Jeżeli więc deska jest sucha, pianka paroprzepuszczalna ale dająca opór to wyeliminowanie możliwości zawilgocenia izolacji z zewnątrz jest o wiele lepsze.
Bo chyba przy pianie otwartokomórkowej też trzeba stosować folię paroszczelną.

----------


## mat3006

Przepraszam za uproszczenie ale polecam zrozumienie zasady działania balonu braci Montgolfier. W dużym uproszczeniu proszę sobie wyobrazić że poddasze wraz z kilkoma kondygnacjami poniżej jest takim balonem. Obecność wentylacji, nawet grawitacyjnej przyrównać można do dziur w powłoce. Ale prawda jest taka, że jedną z głównych sił wywierających parcie na układ dachu jest siła o naturze grawitacyjnej, oddziałująca na powietrze wraz z zawartą w nim parą wodną. W naturalny sposób, łatwy do zrozumienia przez puszczających chińskie lampiony skierowana jest przeciwnie do siły ciążenia.
Błędem (i to krytycznym) jest dosłowne rozumienie nazwy paroizolacja. To warstwa która ma SPOWOLNIĆ a nie zablokować przenikanie pary wodnej. Dlaczego? *Ano właśnie dlatego żeby punkt rosy, na który składa się zależność nasycenia i temperatury nie wystąpił w warstwie izolacji i para wodna przeszła przez nią do strefy wentylacji dachu.* Zakładanie, że wprowadzenie odizolowania wnętrza od zewnętrznej  atmosfery (kondom z papy) spowoduje, ze zniknie to zjawisko (grawitacja) jest zwykłym chciejstwem. Już są na wokandach sprawy związane z niewłaściwym wykonaniem układu i efektu gnicia elementów więźby. Jeżeli forumowicz Kurzatwarz weźmie pisemną odpowiedzialność za skutki zastosowania sugerowanego przez siebie rozwiązania to jestem pod dużym wrażeniem brawury. Ja, pod swoim stanowiskiem zawsze się podpiszę.
Przy okazji sugeruję rozważenie co się stanie jeżeli WM będzie działać niewystarczająco lub w ogóle (awaria, brak zasilania itp).
Układ z dobrze zaprojektowanym przekrojem dachu będzie działać *zawsze* dobrze, bez względu na rodzaj wentylacji. A różnica w kosztach jest, jak najbardziej akceptowalna.
Proszę nie sugerować rozwiązań niesprawdzonych i wątpliwych, "urodzonych" dla potrzeby przebicia konkurencji. Izolacja z pianki OK tego nie potrzebuje, jej rzeczywiste przewagi wystarczą. 
Pozdrav
SM

----------


## mat3006

> bo przecież na zewnątrz przeważnie wilgotność jest większa niż wewnątrz pomieszczenia.


W zimie (klasycznej  :smile:  ) jest dokładnie* ODWROTNIE*. Wilgotność we wnętrzu jest dużo, DUŻO większa niż na zewnątrz. Nieśmiało sugeruję poczytać i zrozumieć jaka jest zależność temperatury, nasycenia pary wodnej i punktu rosy. Przy temperaturach -20C i niższych można już mówić o "suchym" powietrzu. Odwrotnie sytuacja się przedstawia w lecie. Dlatego stosowanie klimatyzacji na poddaszach izolowanych watą jest dla niej "zabójcze" (odwrócony model fizyczny). 
W lecie układ pianki bez szczeliny wentylacyjnej mógłby się obronić ale nie w naszym klimacie (zima). Dlatego zalecenia wykonawcze z południa Stanów NIE MOGĄ być u nas stosowane wprost.
Sorry, taki mamy klimat  :smile:  
Pozdrav
SM

----------


## grumb

Witam wszystkich na forum. 
Od wielu lat korzystam z porad tego forum nie zawracając głowy pytaniami, na które ktoś już odpowiedział, ale ... :

Przystępuję właśnie do ocieplenia poddasza z dachem czterospadowym, deskowanym, pokrytym papą i blachodachówką 
Rozważam watę lub piankę PUR, ale w obu wypadkach mam ten sam problem, zapewnienie prawidłowej wentylacji połaci na skosach.
Z tym że jest potrzebna nie dyskutuję, dla mnie to oczywiste.

Pytanie - w jaki sposób rozwiązujecie  problem przy mocowaniu foli paroprzepuszczalną pomiędzy deskowaniem, a przyszłym ociepleniem, żeby zapewnić przepływ powietrza, od dołu dopływ powietrza zapewniony, ale jak zapewnić odpływ górą w miejscach gdzie krokiewki dochodzą do krokwi krawędziowej ?

----------


## mat3006

Sorki ale niewykonalne.
A wystarczyło na krokwiach rozłożyc membranę, na niej listwy dystansowe, na nich deskowanie z papą. Trochę za późno zwraca się forumowicz o poradę. Gdyby choc nie było pokrycia to jeszcze można było pomyśle o rozetach

----------


## grumb

To trochę nie tak, dach ma już ok 11 lat, mimo że się w tym czasie, raczej nie praktykowało się takiego wykonania, to właśnie na nie się uparłem.
Membrana znajduje się na krokwiach pod deskowaniem (w odległości 2,5cm), ale wykonawca, który miał duże opory w jej układaniu ( i chyba małe pojęcie o tym co robi) listy dystansowe pomiędzy krokwiami i deskowaniem, dał bez odstępów pomiędzy nimi. W rezultacie z nad membrany nie ma odpływu.
Nie mogę znaleźć sposobu na poprawienie tego stąd pytanie - może już ktoś miał podobną sytuaję.
Druga sprawa to w jaki sposób zapewnić tym razem dopływ powietrza w koszach i nad oknami.

----------


## mat3006

Nie wiem jak długa jest połac. 2,5cm wydaje się byc zbyt skromne. To właśnie w ich warstwie należy ustanawiac przepływy powietrza.

----------


## grumb

Cała ok 7m, od murłaty 5,5m od Trochę skromnie, ale zg. z normą wystarczy 200cm2 na metr szerokości połaci, co przy 2,5 cm  daje 250cm2 
Zastanawiam się jak kiedyś, kiedy nie było membran, a deskowanie i papa było normą,  dawano sobie z tym radę, bo dawano - domy stoją latami i nic się nie dzieje.

----------


## MD.

U mnie w każdym zamkniętym polu robiłem na dole wloty i u góry wyloty powietrza.

----------


## mat3006

> Cała ok 7m, od murłaty 5,5m od Trochę skromnie, ale zg. z normą wystarczy 200cm2 na metr szerokości połaci, co przy 2,5 cm  daje 250cm2 
> Zastanawiam się jak kiedyś, kiedy nie było membran, a deskowanie i papa było normą,  dawano sobie z tym radę, bo dawano - domy stoją latami i nic się nie dzieje.


Dawano sobie prosto. Nie izolowano i nie zabudowywano. Ocieplano i to skromnie stropy. A co do ocieplonych dachów to nikt obecnie by ich nie chciał za darmo.

----------


## grumb

To jest dopiero porada "nikt obecnie by ich nie chciał za darmo" - mowa o starych ocieplanych dachach ? 
Bo jak o nowych to chętnie wezmę - napisz gdzie je rozdają.

----------


## mat3006

Oczywiście że chodzi o stare. Nowy, jeżeli zrobiony sensownie to i ja przyjmę. 
P.S. Sensownie czyli bez waty.

----------


## grumb

Rozważam i piankę. Z tego co rozpatrywałem, zostały pianki trzech producentów, głównie z uwagi na chłonność wody, pozostałe parametry podobne. Jednak dystrybutorzy pianki zachowują się jak typowi naganiacze. Jak przychodzi do poważnych rozmów, to wszystko przestaje być ważne. Mógłbym zanudzić przytaczając te wszystkie bzdury jakie od nich słyszałem. Przewietrzanie połaci przestaje być ważne, membrana nie ważna, wszystko aby dorwać klienta. 
Normalnie po rozmowach jak po praniu mózgu, dlatego zacząłem myśleć poważnie o wacie.

Na tą chwilę pozostaje pytanie jak wykonać prawidłowy odpływ na skosach, i dopływ w koszach i nad oknami.

Do MD- ale w jaki sposób te odpływy wykonałeś - na skosach są właśnie te pola od góry zamknięte krokwiami krawędziowymi.

----------


## Tomek W

To jeszcze pozostaje kwestia czy krokwie w kończących się polach były nawiercane lub nacinane tak by zachować ciągłość szczeliny. 
Możesz pomyśleć o zastosowaniu tzw garnków wentylacyjnych ale to wiązało się będzie ze ściąganiem cześci pokrycia i montażem garnków np. ICOPLA VENT X
https://www.icopal.pl/index.php?page=ventx-wentlacja2

----------

